# Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2009)

*Hi Leute ich habe mal eine Anleitung erstellt für PhysX mit ATI + nVidia.
Wenn man eine ATI als Renderkarte und nVidia als PhysX-Karte nutzen möchte.​​*
ATI+Nvidia -- The way it was meant to be played!!!!

*Riesen Dank an PCGH die mir nvidia-Karten zum testen und zum erstellen der mods bereitstellen. *​*Ganz großen Dank an Gluksi und Basti 92 die mich unterstützt haben.
Gluksi hat ein Windows 8 Key gespendet und Basti 92 hat 20€ Mindfactory-Gutschein.
Leider finde ich es von anderen Usern Traurig, das mein Mod genutzt wird,
aber die Spendenbereitschaft nicht vorhanden ist.​**SSD mod Beitrag 6​**​*​
*Voraussetzungen:​*
1. Bitte Anleitung und den Starteintrag komplett durchlesen und dann bei Unklarheiten Fragen.
2. Windows XP oder 7 (Vista wird nicht unterstützt)(Windows 8 und 8.1, Anleitung eine Antwort tiefer)
3. AMD Radeon GPU als Hauptkarte (PCI-e x16)
4. * nVidia Geforce (mit PhysX Ready) * als PhysXkarte, dabei werden PCI-e x1/x4/x8 und x16 unterstützt.
Oder Device-ID von der Geforce vergleichen, ob diese unterstützt wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Spoiler:


Spoiler



NVIDIA_DEV.0040 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0041 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0043 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0044 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0045 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0046 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0047 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0049 = "NVIDIA NV40GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.004A = "NV40 (04Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004B = "NV40 (04Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004C = "NV40 (04Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400"
NVIDIA_DEV.004E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.004F = "NV40 (04Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0090 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0091 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0092 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0093 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0094 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0095 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0098 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0099 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.009C = "NVIDIA G70GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.009D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
NVIDIA_DEV.009E = "NVIDIA G70 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C4 = "NV41 (0C4h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C7 = "NV41 (0C7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F0 = "NVIDIA Device ID 0x00F0"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00F6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FA = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FB = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FC = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FD = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FF = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 4300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0100 = "NVIDIA GeForce 256"
NVIDIA_DEV.0101 = "NVIDIA GeForce DDR"
NVIDIA_DEV.0102 = "NVIDIA GeForce (102h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0103 = "NVIDIA Quadro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0110 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0111 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0112 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0113 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0120 = "NV42 (120h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0121 = "NV42 (121h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0122 = "NV42 (122h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0123 = "NV42 (123h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0124 = "NV42 (124h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0125 = "NV42 (125h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0126 = "NV42 (126h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0127 = "NV42 (127h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0128 = "NV42 (128h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0129 = "NV42 (129h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012A = "NV42 (12Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012B = "NV42 (12Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012C = "NV42 (12Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012D = "NV42 (12Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012E = "NV42 (12Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012F = "NV42 (12Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0140 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0143 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0144 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0145 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0146 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0147 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0148 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0149 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.014A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.014B = "NVIDIA NV43"
NVIDIA_DEV.014C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.014D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
NVIDIA_DEV.014E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
NVIDIA_DEV.014F = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0150 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0151 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0152 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0153 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0160 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0161 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0162 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0163 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0164 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0165 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.0166 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0167 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0168 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0169 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
NVIDIA_DEV.016A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.016B = "NVIDIA NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.016C = "NVIDIA NV44GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.016D = "NVIDIA NV44GLM  "
NVIDIA_DEV.016E = "NVIDIA NV44GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.016F = "NV44 (16Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0170 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0171 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0172 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0173 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440-SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0174 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0175 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0176 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0177 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0178 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 550 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0179 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS"
NVIDIA_DEV.017B = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.017D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017E = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017F = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0180 = "NV18 (180h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0181 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0182 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0183 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0184 = "NV18 (184h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0185 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0186 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0187 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0188 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 580 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0189 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 SD"
NVIDIA_DEV.018B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 380 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.018C = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 50 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.018D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go  "
NVIDIA_DEV.018E = "NV18 (18Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018F = "NV18 (18Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0190 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0191 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0192 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0193 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0194 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0197 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
NVIDIA_DEV.019A = "NVIDIA G80-875"
NVIDIA_DEV.019D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.019E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.01A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D4 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D5 = "NVIDIA Entry Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D7 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DD = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DF = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01F0 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.0200 = "NVIDIA GeForce3"
NVIDIA_DEV.0201 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0202 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0203 = "NVIDIA Quadro DCC"
NVIDIA_DEV.0210 = "NVIDIA NV48"
NVIDIA_DEV.0211 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0212 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0215 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0218 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT   "
NVIDIA_DEV.021D = "NVIDIA NV48 "
NVIDIA_DEV.021E = "NVIDIA NV48  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0220 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0221 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0222 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0224 = "NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.0228 = "NVIDIA NV44M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0240 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0241 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0242 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0243 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0244 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0245 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0246 = "NVIDIA C51"
NVIDIA_DEV.0247 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0248 = "NVIDIA C51 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0249 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.024A = "NVIDIA C51   "
NVIDIA_DEV.024B = "NVIDIA C51    "
NVIDIA_DEV.024C = "NVIDIA C51     "
NVIDIA_DEV.024D = "NVIDIA C51      "
NVIDIA_DEV.024E = "NVIDIA C51       "
NVIDIA_DEV.024F = "NVIDIA C51        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0250 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0251 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0252 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0253 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0254 = "NV25 (254h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0255 = "NV25 (255h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0256 = "NV25 (256h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0257 = "NV25 (257h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0258 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 900 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0259 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 750 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025A = "NV25 (25Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025D = "NV25 (25Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025E = "NV25 (25Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025F = "NV25 (25Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0280 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0281 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0282 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0283 = "NV28 (283h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0284 = "NV28 (284h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0285 = "NV28 (285h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0286 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0287 = "NV28 (287h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0288 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 980 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0289 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 780 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.028A = "NV28 (28Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028B = "NV28 (28Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.028D = "NV28 (28Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028E = "NV28 (28Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028F = "NV28 (28Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0290 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0291 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0292 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0293 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0294 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0296 = "NVIDIA G71"
NVIDIA_DEV.0297 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0298 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0299 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX / Quadro NVS 510M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.02A0 = "NVIDIA NV2A GeForce 3 Integrated (XBOX)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E5 = "BR02-A04 (2E5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E6 = "BR02-A04 (2E6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E7 = "BR02-A04 (2E7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0300 = "NVIDIA NV30"
NVIDIA_DEV.0301 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0302 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0308 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0309 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.030A = "NVIDIA ICE FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0311 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0312 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0313 = "NVIDIA NV31"
NVIDIA_DEV.0314 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0316 = "NVIDIA NV31M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0317 = "NVIDIA NV31M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0318 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0319 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.031A = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031B = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031D = "NVIDIA NV31GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.031E = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.031F = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0320 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0321 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0322 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0323 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0324 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB"
NVIDIA_DEV.0325 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0326 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0327 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0328 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0329 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.032A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.032B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.032C = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032D = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032E = "NV34"
NVIDIA_DEV.032F = "NVIDIA NV34GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0330 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0331 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.0332 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0333 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0334 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0338 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3000"
NVIDIA_DEV.033F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0341 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0342 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0343 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0344 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0345 = "NVIDIA NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.0347 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0348 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0349 = "NVIDIA NV36M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.034B = "NVIDIA NV36MAP "
NVIDIA_DEV.034C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000 "
NVIDIA_DEV.034D = "NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.034E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100"
NVIDIA_DEV.034F = "NVIDIA NV36GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.038B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0390 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0391 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0392 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0393 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0394 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0395 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0396 = "G73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0397 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0398 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0399 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.039A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039B = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.039C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039D = "G73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.039E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.039F = "G73"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D3 = "NVIDIA MCP61"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D4 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D7 = "NVIDIA MCP61  "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D8 = "NVIDIA MCP61   "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D9 = "NVIDIA MCP61    "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DA = "NVIDIA MCP61     "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DB = "NVIDIA MCP61      "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DC = "NVIDIA MCP61       "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DD = "NVIDIA MCP61        "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DE = "NVIDIA MCP61         "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DF = "NVIDIA MCP61          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0400 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0401 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0402 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0403 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0404 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0405 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0406 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0407 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0408 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0409 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.040A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
NVIDIA_DEV.040B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.040F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0410 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330"
NVIDIA_DEV.0414 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0420 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0421 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0422 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0423 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0424 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0425 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0426 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0427 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0428 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0429 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.042D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.042F = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C0 = "NVIDIA G78"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C1 = "NVIDIA G78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C2 = "NVIDIA G78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C3 = "NVIDIA G78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C4 = "NVIDIA G78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C5 = "NVIDIA G78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C6 = "NVIDIA G78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C7 = "NVIDIA G78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C8 = "NVIDIA G78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C9 = "NVIDIA G78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CA = "NVIDIA G78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CB = "NVIDIA G78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CC = "NVIDIA G78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CD = "NVIDIA G78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CE = "NVIDIA G78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CF = "NVIDIA G78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.0530 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0531 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0532 = "NVIDIA MCP67M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0533 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.053A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.053E = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053F = "NVIDIA MCP67M "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E4 = "NVIDIA GT200"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E5 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor / C1060 / M1060"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E8 = "NVIDIA GT200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E9 = "NVIDIA GT200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EC = "NVIDIA GT200    "
NVIDIA_DEV.05ED = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 D2"
NVIDIA_DEV.05EE = "NVIDIA GT200     "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EF = "NVIDIA GT200      "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F0 = "NVIDIA GT200       "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GT200        "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GT200         "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F3 = "NVIDIA GT200          "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F4 = "NVIDIA GT200           "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F5 = "NVIDIA GT200            "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F6 = "NVIDIA GT200             "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F7 = "NVIDIA GT200              "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F8 = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 S4"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro CX"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FA = "NVIDIA GT200               "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FB = "NVIDIA GT200                "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FC = "NVIDIA GT200                 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FF = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0600 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0601 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0602 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0603 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230"
NVIDIA_DEV.0604 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0605 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0606 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0607 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0608 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0609 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.060A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M"
NVIDIA_DEV.060B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.060C = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.060D = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.060E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9850 X"
NVIDIA_DEV.060F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0610 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0611 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0612 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0613 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0614 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0615 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250"
NVIDIA_DEV.0616 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0617 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0618 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0619 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.061A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
NVIDIA_DEV.061B = "NVIDIA Quadro VX 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.061C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0620 = "NVIDIA G94"
NVIDIA_DEV.0621 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0622 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0623 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0624 = "NVIDIA G94 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0625 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0626 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130"
NVIDIA_DEV.0627 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 140"
NVIDIA_DEV.0628 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0629 = "NVIDIA G94  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS "
NVIDIA_DEV.062D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.062E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0630 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0631 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0632 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0633 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0634 = "NVIDIA G94   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0635 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO "
NVIDIA_DEV.0636 = "NVIDIA G94     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0637 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0638 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0639 = "NVIDIA G94      "
NVIDIA_DEV.063A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.063B = "NVIDIA G94       "
NVIDIA_DEV.063C = "NVIDIA G94        "
NVIDIA_DEV.063D = "NVIDIA G94         "
NVIDIA_DEV.063E = "NVIDIA G94          "
NVIDIA_DEV.063F = "NVIDIA G94           "
NVIDIA_DEV.0640 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0641 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0642 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0643 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0644 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0645 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0646 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120"
NVIDIA_DEV.0647 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0648 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0649 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT / GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.064A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.064C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064D = "NVIDIA G96"
NVIDIA_DEV.064E = "NVIDIA G96 "
NVIDIA_DEV.064F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0650 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
NVIDIA_DEV.0651 = "NVIDIA GeForce G 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0652 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0653 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0654 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0655 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS / GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0656 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT / GeForce 9650 S "
NVIDIA_DEV.0657 = "NVIDIA G96   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0658 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380"
NVIDIA_DEV.0659 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.065A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.065C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065D = "NVIDIA G96    "
NVIDIA_DEV.065E = "NVIDIA G96     "
NVIDIA_DEV.065F = "NVIDIA GeForce G210"
NVIDIA_DEV.06A0 = "NVIDIA GT214"
NVIDIA_DEV.06B0 = "NVIDIA GT214 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C1 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C2 = "NVIDIA D12U "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C3 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C5 = "NVIDIA D12U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C6 = "NVIDIA D12U    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C7 = "NVIDIA D12U     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C8 = "NVIDIA D12U      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C9 = "NVIDIA D12U       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06CB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CD = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D2 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro Q11U-3"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DA = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DE = "NVIDIA Tesla M2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DF = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce G100"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E7 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E8 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EC = "NVIDIA GeForce G 105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06ED = "NVIDIA G98             "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EE = "NVIDIA G98              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EF = "NVIDIA GeForce G 103M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F0 = "NVIDIA G98                "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F2 = "NVIDIA G98                  "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F3 = "NVIDIA G98                   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F4 = "NVIDIA G98                    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F5 = "NVIDIA G98                     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F6 = "NVIDIA G98                      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F7 = "NVIDIA G98                       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FB = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FC = "NVIDIA G98                            "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FE = "NVIDIA G98                              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF = "NVIDIA HICx8 / HICx16 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E4 = "NVIDIA MCP73"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E6 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E7 = "NVIDIA MCP73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E8 = "NVIDIA MCP73   "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E9 = "NVIDIA MCP73    "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EA = "NVIDIA MCP73     "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EB = "NVIDIA MCP73      "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EC = "NVIDIA MCP73       "
NVIDIA_DEV.07ED = "NVIDIA MCP73        "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EE = "NVIDIA MCP73         "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EF = "NVIDIA MCP73          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0840 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0842 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78"
NVIDIA_DEV.0844 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0845 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G / GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0846 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0847 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0848 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0849 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084A = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
NVIDIA_DEV.084B = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200 / GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084C = "NVIDIA nForce 980a/780a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084D = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0850 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0851 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0852 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0853 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0854 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0855 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0856 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.0857 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0858 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.0859 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.085A = "NVIDIA MCP77/78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.085B = "NVIDIA MCP77/78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.085C = "NVIDIA MCP77/78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.085D = "NVIDIA MCP77/78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.085E = "NVIDIA MCP77/78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.085F = "NVIDIA MCP77/78                "
NVIDIA_DEV.0860 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0861 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0862 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0863 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0864 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0865 = "NVIDIA ION"
NVIDIA_DEV.0866 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0867 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0868 = "NVIDIA nForce 760i SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0869 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400   "
NVIDIA_DEV.086A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400    "
NVIDIA_DEV.086B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-U"
NVIDIA_DEV.086C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i"
NVIDIA_DEV.086D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.086E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.086F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0870 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0871 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0872 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0873 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0874 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.0876 = "NVIDIA ION  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0877 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-ATV"
NVIDIA_DEV.087A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 470 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.087B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.087D = "NVIDIA ION   "
NVIDIA_DEV.087E = "NVIDIA ION LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.087F = "NVIDIA ION LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A1 = "NVIDIA MCP89-MZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA MCP89-EPT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M   "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M    "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B0 = "NVIDIA MCP83 MMD"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B3 = "NVIDIA MCP89 MM9"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B8 = "NVIDIA MCP89"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A00 = "NVIDIA GT212"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A10 = "NVIDIA GT212 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A20 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A21 = "NVIDIA D10M2-20"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A22 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A23 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A26 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A27 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A29 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2C = "NVIDIA NVS 5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GT216"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GeForce 505"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A32 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A34 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A35 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 325M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A38 = "NVIDIA Quadro 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3D = "NVIDIA N10P-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3F = "NVIDIA GT216-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A60 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A61 = "NVIDIA NVS 2100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A62 = "NVIDIA GeForce 205"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A63 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 / NVIDIA NVS 3100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A64 = "NVIDIA ION    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A65 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A66 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A67 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A68 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A69 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6A = "NVIDIA NVS 2100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6C = "NVIDIA NVS 3100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6E = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6F = "NVIDIA ION     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A70 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A71 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A72 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A73 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A74 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A75 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A76 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A78 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A79 = "NVIDIA N12M-NS-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7A = "NVIDIA GeForce 315M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7B = "NVIDIA GeForce 505 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7D = "NVIDIA GT218-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7E = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7F = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAD = "NVIDIA N10E-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAE = "NVIDIA GT215-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CBC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC1 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC2 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCA = "NVIDIA GF10x"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCC = "NVIDIA N12E-GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCF = "NVIDIA N12P-GT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD0 = "NVIDIA N11E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 445M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDA = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDE = "NVIDIA GF106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDF = "NVIDIA GF106-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT635M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 530"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA N13P-GLP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEA = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEB = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DED = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEF = "NVIDIA NVS 5400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFA = "NVIDIA Quadro 1000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFC = "NVIDIA NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFE = "NVIDIA GF108 ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFF = "NVIDIA GF108 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E21 = "NVIDIA D12U-25"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E22 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E23 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E24 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E25 = "NVIDIA D12U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0E30 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E31 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E32 = "NVIDIA N12E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E38 = "NVIDIA GF104GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3A = "NVIDIA Quadro 3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3B = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3C = "NVIDIA EXMF 104"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3E = "NVIDIA GF104-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3F = "NVIDIA GF104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F00 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC4 = "NVIDIA D14P1-15"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC5 = "NVIDIA D15M2-03"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCB = "NVIDIA EXK107"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCF = "NVIDIA GEN3 ESI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD0 = "NVIDIA NB1G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 645M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDA = "NVIDIA GK107-ES-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDB = "NVIDIA GK107-ESP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDC = "NVIDIA GK107-INT22-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce K340 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE6 = "NVIDIA NVS K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE7 = "NVIDIA Generic K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEA = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEF = "NVIDIA GRID K340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF0 = "NVIDIA NB1Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF1 = "NVIDIA NVS 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF2 = "NVIDIA GRID K1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF5 = "NVIDIA Tesla K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000D"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFA = "NVIDIA Quadro K600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFB = "NVIDIA Quadro K200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFC = "NVIDIA Quadro K100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFE = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFF = "NVIDIA Quadro 410"
NVIDIA_DEV.1001 = "NVIDIA D15U-60"
NVIDIA_DEV.1003 = "NVIDIA GK110 DT Bringup"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA D15U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"
NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
NVIDIA_DEV.1006 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.100A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.101F = "NVIDIA Tesla K20"
NVIDIA_DEV.1020 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20x"
NVIDIA_DEV.1021 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20Xm"
NVIDIA_DEV.1022 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1023 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1024 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1026 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20s"
NVIDIA_DEV.1027 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40st"
NVIDIA_DEV.1028 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1029 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40s"
NVIDIA_DEV.103A = "NVIDIA Quadro K6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.103B = "NVIDIA Q12U-1"
NVIDIA_DEV.1040 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.1041 = "NVIDIA D13M1-45"
NVIDIA_DEV.1042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.1048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 605"
NVIDIA_DEV.1049 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.104A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 610"
NVIDIA_DEV.104B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 625 (OEM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.1050 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1051 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.1052 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1054 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1055 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1056 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1057 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1058 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1059 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.105A = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M "
NVIDIA_DEV.105B = "NVIDIA GeForce 705M"
NVIDIA_DEV.107C = "NVIDIA NVS 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.107D = "NVIDIA NVS 310"
NVIDIA_DEV.107E = "NVIDIA GF119-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.107F = "NVIDIA GF119-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.1080 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.1081 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.1082 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1083 = "NVIDIA D13U  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1084 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.1086 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1087 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1088 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590"
NVIDIA_DEV.1089 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108B = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108C = "NVIDIA D13U"
NVIDIA_DEV.108E = "NVIDIA Tesla C2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1091 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2090/X2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1094 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2075 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1096 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2075"
NVIDIA_DEV.1098 = "NVIDIA D13U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.109A = "NVIDIA Quadro 5010M"
NVIDIA_DEV.109B = "NVIDIA Quadro 7000"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C4 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.10D8 = "NVIDIA NVS 300"
NVIDIA_DEV.1140 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M / GT710M / 820M / Quadro NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1143 = "NVIDIA N13P-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1144 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1145 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1146 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1147 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1149 = "NVIDIA GF117-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.114A = "NVIDIA GF117-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.114B = "NVIDIA PCI-GEN3-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.1150 = "NVIDIA N13M-NS"
NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
NVIDIA_DEV.1182 = "NVIDIA GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1184 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770"
NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.1187 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760"
NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
NVIDIA_DEV.118A = "NVIDIA GRID K520"
NVIDIA_DEV.118B = "NVIDIA GeForce K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118C = "NVIDIA NVS K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118D = "NVIDIA Generic K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)"
NVIDIA_DEV.118F = "NVIDIA Tesla K10"
NVIDIA_DEV.118e = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1192 = "NVIDIA GeForce GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1193 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1198 = "NVIDIA N15E-GX-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1199 = "NVIDIA N15E-GT-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119A = "NVIDIA N15P-GX-B-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119D = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A4 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A5 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA "
NVIDIA_DEV.11A7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX "
NVIDIA_DEV.11AA = "NVIDIA GK104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.11AC = "NVIDIA GK104-CS"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B0 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B1 = "NVIDIA Tesla K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K3100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11B7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K4100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BB = "NVIDIA Quadro 4100"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BC = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BD = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BE = "NVIDIA Quadro K3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BF = "NVIDIA GRID K2"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C1 = "NVIDIA D14P2-30"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.11D0 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT353"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D1 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT343"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D2 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT232"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D3 = "NVIDIA GK106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FA = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FC = "NVIDIA Quadro K2100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11FF = "NVIDIA NB1Q "
NVIDIA_DEV.1200 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.1201 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1202 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1203 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1205 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1206 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 555"
NVIDIA_DEV.1207 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.1208 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.1210 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1211 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1212 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1213 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M"
NVIDIA_DEV.121F = "NVIDIA GF114-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1240 = "NVIDIA D13P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.1241 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 545"
NVIDIA_DEV.1243 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.1244 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1245 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.1246 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1247 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1248 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1249 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.124B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.124D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1250 = "NVIDIA GF116-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1251 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M" 
NVIDIA_DEV.1280 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 635"
NVIDIA_DEV.1281 = "NVIDIA D15M2-05"
NVIDIA_DEV.1282 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1283 = "NVIDIA D15M2-10"
NVIDIA_DEV.1284 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1285 = "NVIDIA GK208-100"
NVIDIA_DEV.1290 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1291 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 735M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1292 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1293 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1294 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 710M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1296 = "NVIDIA GeForce N15S-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1298 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12A0 = "NVIDIA GK208"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AD = "NVIDIA GK208-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AE = "NVIDIA GK208-CS1-C"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AF = "NVIDIA GK208-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B0 = "NVIDIA GK208-CS-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B1 = "NVIDIA GK208 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K510M"


*GK2xx werden nicht unterstützt !!!!*
5. PhysX fähige Games
6. ein Netzteil das ausreichend ist.
7. Just Cause 2, Lost plant 3, PlanetSide 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Assassins Creed IV Black Flag v1.04, Thief 4 funktioniert der PhysX mod nicht.

physx-gpu-perfomance mit in PCI-E x1/x4/x8/x16 Siehe SPOILER:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* PhysX GPU LeistungsListe ​**Empfehlung von mir, ist die GT 640 mit 128 Bit aber kein muss.​*
*Legende:*


Stufe  | 
1
 |
2
 | 
3
 | 
4
 | 
5
 |  
6
 | 
7
 | 
8
 | 
9

Wertung | Schlecht  | Schwach | Gut  | Sehr Gut | Am Besten | Highend PC | High-Highend PC | xtrem Highend PC | nicht zu empfehlen 
Info ATI | AMD HD 7550/70  | AMD HD 7650/70 | AMD HD 7750/70 | AMD HD 7850/70 | AMD HD 7950/70 | 2 GPUs | 4 GPUs |  4 GPUs OC Wakü  | nicht zu empfehlen 
 | AMD HD 6550/70  | AMD HD 6650/70 | AMD HD 6750/70 | AMD HD 6850/70 | AMD HD 6950/70 | 2 GPUs | 4 GPUs |  4 GPUs OC Wakü  | nicht zu empfehlen 
Info CPU | Single Core  | Dual Core | Dual Core 3 GHz |  Quad Core | > Quad Core  |  > 12 Core  | 2 CPUs | > 2 CPUs  | nicht zu empfehlen 


Stufe 	8XXX Serie 	Stufe 	9XXX Serie 	Stufe 	2XX Serie 	Stufe 	4XX Serie 	Stufe 	5XX Serie 	Stufe 	6XX Serie
6
 	8800 Ultra 	
9
 	9800 GX2 	
9
 	GTX 290 	
9
 	GTX 480  	
9
 	GTX 590  	
9
 	GT 690
6
 	8800 GTX 	
6
 	9800 GTX+ 	
8
 	GTX 285  	
9
 	GTX 470  	
9
 	GTX 580  	
9
 	GT 680
6
 	8800 GTS 512 	
6
 	9800 GTX 	
8
 	GTX 280  	
9
 	GTX 465  	
9
 	GTX 570  	
9
 	GT 670
5
 	8800 GTS 	
5
 	9800 GT  	
8
 	GTX 275  	
9
 	GTX 460  	
9
 	GTX 560 + TI  	
9
 	GT 660 ti
5
 	8800 GT 	
3
 	9600 GT 	
7
 	GTX 260 	
7
 	GTS 450 	
7
 	GTX 550 + TI 	
9
	GT 660
5
 	8800 GS 	
4
 	9600 GSO 	
6
 	GTS 250  	
4
	GT 440  	
6
 	GTX 545  	
6
 	GT 650
1
 	8600 GTS 	
2
  	9600 GSO 512 	
4
 	GT 240 	
4
 	GT 430 	
4
 	GTX 530 	
5
GT 640
1
 	8600 GT 	
1
 	9500 GT  	
2
 	GT 220 	
2
 	GT 420 OEM 	
2
 	GTX 520 	
4
 	GT 630

*Installationsarten:​*Beim nVidia 314.22-v4.x muss aber der AMD Treiber manuell von euch selbst installiert werden. 
Bitte daher auch wenn er installiert ist, Trotzdem nach Anleitung alles befolgen, da es sonst zu Problemen kommen kann. 
Wenn der Mod installiert ist, kann man ohne Probleme den AMD Treiber updaten, bei Deinstallieren und wieder neu Installieren des AMD Treibers kann es zu Problemen kommen. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit gibt es noch der 320.49, aber die funktioniert nur zu 33%.

*Meine Empfehlung bei Windows 7 und XP​**Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v4.1:​* nVidia 314.22-v4.1 (mit physx mod 0.4) Treiber herunterladen
*Infos zum Treiber:*


Spoiler



- Dieser enthält:
 - Kein Menü
 - nVidia 314.22 Beta
 - PhysX 9.13.1220 System Software
 - PhysX mod 4
 - PhysX mod 3 und PhysX mod 3 extended sind nicht mehr enthalten.
 - Dieser ist ein Treiberpaket mit Automatischer Installation.
 - Die nVidia Systemsteuerung geht nicht mehr, bitte dies auch nicht versuchen zu Ändern.
 - Denn das ist mit Absicht so gewollt, so das keine Fehler entstehen.

Folgende Karten werden Unterstützt:
GTX TITAN
GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, GT 640, GT 630
GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530
GTX 480, GTX 470, GTX 465, GTX 460 v2, GTX 460 SE v2, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460, GTS 450, GT 440, GT 430
GT 340, GT 330, GT 320
GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 260, GTS 250, GTS 240, GT 240, GT 230
GT 140, GT 130
9800 GX2, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9800 GT, 9600 GT, 9600 GSO, 9600 GS, 9500 GT, 9500 GS
8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600 GT

Oder Device-ID Vergleichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Spoiler:


Spoiler



NVIDIA_DEV.0040 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0041 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0043 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0044 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0045 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0046 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0047 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0049 = "NVIDIA NV40GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.004A = "NV40 (04Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004B = "NV40 (04Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004C = "NV40 (04Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400"
NVIDIA_DEV.004E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.004F = "NV40 (04Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0090 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0091 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0092 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0093 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0094 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0095 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0098 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0099 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.009C = "NVIDIA G70GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.009D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
NVIDIA_DEV.009E = "NVIDIA G70 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C4 = "NV41 (0C4h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C7 = "NV41 (0C7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F0 = "NVIDIA Device ID 0x00F0"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00F6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FA = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FB = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FC = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FD = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FF = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 4300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0100 = "NVIDIA GeForce 256"
NVIDIA_DEV.0101 = "NVIDIA GeForce DDR"
NVIDIA_DEV.0102 = "NVIDIA GeForce (102h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0103 = "NVIDIA Quadro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0110 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0111 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0112 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0113 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0120 = "NV42 (120h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0121 = "NV42 (121h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0122 = "NV42 (122h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0123 = "NV42 (123h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0124 = "NV42 (124h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0125 = "NV42 (125h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0126 = "NV42 (126h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0127 = "NV42 (127h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0128 = "NV42 (128h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0129 = "NV42 (129h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012A = "NV42 (12Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012B = "NV42 (12Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012C = "NV42 (12Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012D = "NV42 (12Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012E = "NV42 (12Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012F = "NV42 (12Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0140 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0143 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0144 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0145 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0146 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0147 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0148 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0149 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.014A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.014B = "NVIDIA NV43"
NVIDIA_DEV.014C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.014D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
NVIDIA_DEV.014E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
NVIDIA_DEV.014F = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0150 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0151 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0152 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0153 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0160 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0161 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0162 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0163 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0164 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0165 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.0166 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0167 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0168 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0169 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
NVIDIA_DEV.016A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.016B = "NVIDIA NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.016C = "NVIDIA NV44GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.016D = "NVIDIA NV44GLM  "
NVIDIA_DEV.016E = "NVIDIA NV44GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.016F = "NV44 (16Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0170 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0171 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0172 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0173 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440-SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0174 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0175 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0176 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0177 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0178 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 550 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0179 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS"
NVIDIA_DEV.017B = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.017D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017E = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017F = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0180 = "NV18 (180h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0181 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0182 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0183 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0184 = "NV18 (184h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0185 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0186 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0187 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0188 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 580 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0189 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 SD"
NVIDIA_DEV.018B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 380 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.018C = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 50 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.018D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go  "
NVIDIA_DEV.018E = "NV18 (18Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018F = "NV18 (18Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0190 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0191 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0192 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0193 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0194 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0197 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
NVIDIA_DEV.019A = "NVIDIA G80-875"
NVIDIA_DEV.019D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.019E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.01A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D4 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D5 = "NVIDIA Entry Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D7 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DD = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DF = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01F0 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.0200 = "NVIDIA GeForce3"
NVIDIA_DEV.0201 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0202 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0203 = "NVIDIA Quadro DCC"
NVIDIA_DEV.0210 = "NVIDIA NV48"
NVIDIA_DEV.0211 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0212 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0215 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0218 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT   "
NVIDIA_DEV.021D = "NVIDIA NV48 "
NVIDIA_DEV.021E = "NVIDIA NV48  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0220 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0221 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0222 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0224 = "NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.0228 = "NVIDIA NV44M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0240 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0241 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0242 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0243 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0244 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0245 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0246 = "NVIDIA C51"
NVIDIA_DEV.0247 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0248 = "NVIDIA C51 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0249 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.024A = "NVIDIA C51   "
NVIDIA_DEV.024B = "NVIDIA C51    "
NVIDIA_DEV.024C = "NVIDIA C51     "
NVIDIA_DEV.024D = "NVIDIA C51      "
NVIDIA_DEV.024E = "NVIDIA C51       "
NVIDIA_DEV.024F = "NVIDIA C51        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0250 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0251 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0252 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0253 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0254 = "NV25 (254h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0255 = "NV25 (255h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0256 = "NV25 (256h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0257 = "NV25 (257h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0258 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 900 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0259 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 750 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025A = "NV25 (25Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025D = "NV25 (25Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025E = "NV25 (25Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025F = "NV25 (25Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0280 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0281 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0282 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0283 = "NV28 (283h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0284 = "NV28 (284h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0285 = "NV28 (285h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0286 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0287 = "NV28 (287h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0288 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 980 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0289 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 780 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.028A = "NV28 (28Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028B = "NV28 (28Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.028D = "NV28 (28Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028E = "NV28 (28Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028F = "NV28 (28Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0290 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0291 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0292 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0293 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0294 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0296 = "NVIDIA G71"
NVIDIA_DEV.0297 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0298 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0299 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX / Quadro NVS 510M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.02A0 = "NVIDIA NV2A GeForce 3 Integrated (XBOX)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E5 = "BR02-A04 (2E5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E6 = "BR02-A04 (2E6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E7 = "BR02-A04 (2E7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0300 = "NVIDIA NV30"
NVIDIA_DEV.0301 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0302 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0308 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0309 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.030A = "NVIDIA ICE FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0311 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0312 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0313 = "NVIDIA NV31"
NVIDIA_DEV.0314 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0316 = "NVIDIA NV31M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0317 = "NVIDIA NV31M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0318 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0319 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.031A = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031B = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031D = "NVIDIA NV31GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.031E = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.031F = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0320 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0321 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0322 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0323 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0324 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB"
NVIDIA_DEV.0325 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0326 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0327 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0328 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0329 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.032A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.032B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.032C = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032D = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032E = "NV34"
NVIDIA_DEV.032F = "NVIDIA NV34GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0330 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0331 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.0332 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0333 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0334 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0338 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3000"
NVIDIA_DEV.033F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0341 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0342 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0343 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0344 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0345 = "NVIDIA NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.0347 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0348 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0349 = "NVIDIA NV36M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.034B = "NVIDIA NV36MAP "
NVIDIA_DEV.034C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000 "
NVIDIA_DEV.034D = "NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.034E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100"
NVIDIA_DEV.034F = "NVIDIA NV36GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.038B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0390 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0391 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0392 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0393 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0394 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0395 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0396 = "G73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0397 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0398 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0399 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.039A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039B = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.039C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039D = "G73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.039E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.039F = "G73"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D3 = "NVIDIA MCP61"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D4 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D7 = "NVIDIA MCP61  "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D8 = "NVIDIA MCP61   "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D9 = "NVIDIA MCP61    "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DA = "NVIDIA MCP61     "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DB = "NVIDIA MCP61      "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DC = "NVIDIA MCP61       "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DD = "NVIDIA MCP61        "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DE = "NVIDIA MCP61         "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DF = "NVIDIA MCP61          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0400 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0401 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0402 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0403 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0404 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0405 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0406 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0407 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0408 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0409 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.040A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
NVIDIA_DEV.040B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.040F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0410 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330"
NVIDIA_DEV.0414 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0420 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0421 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0422 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0423 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0424 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0425 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0426 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0427 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0428 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0429 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.042D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.042F = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C0 = "NVIDIA G78"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C1 = "NVIDIA G78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C2 = "NVIDIA G78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C3 = "NVIDIA G78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C4 = "NVIDIA G78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C5 = "NVIDIA G78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C6 = "NVIDIA G78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C7 = "NVIDIA G78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C8 = "NVIDIA G78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C9 = "NVIDIA G78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CA = "NVIDIA G78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CB = "NVIDIA G78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CC = "NVIDIA G78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CD = "NVIDIA G78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CE = "NVIDIA G78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CF = "NVIDIA G78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.0530 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0531 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0532 = "NVIDIA MCP67M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0533 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.053A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.053E = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053F = "NVIDIA MCP67M "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E4 = "NVIDIA GT200"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E5 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor / C1060 / M1060"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E8 = "NVIDIA GT200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E9 = "NVIDIA GT200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EC = "NVIDIA GT200    "
NVIDIA_DEV.05ED = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 D2"
NVIDIA_DEV.05EE = "NVIDIA GT200     "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EF = "NVIDIA GT200      "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F0 = "NVIDIA GT200       "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GT200        "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GT200         "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F3 = "NVIDIA GT200          "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F4 = "NVIDIA GT200           "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F5 = "NVIDIA GT200            "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F6 = "NVIDIA GT200             "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F7 = "NVIDIA GT200              "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F8 = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 S4"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro CX"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FA = "NVIDIA GT200               "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FB = "NVIDIA GT200                "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FC = "NVIDIA GT200                 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FF = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0600 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0601 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0602 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0603 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230"
NVIDIA_DEV.0604 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0605 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0606 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0607 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0608 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0609 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.060A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M"
NVIDIA_DEV.060B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.060C = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.060D = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.060E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9850 X"
NVIDIA_DEV.060F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0610 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0611 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0612 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0613 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0614 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0615 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250"
NVIDIA_DEV.0616 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0617 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0618 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0619 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.061A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
NVIDIA_DEV.061B = "NVIDIA Quadro VX 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.061C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0620 = "NVIDIA G94"
NVIDIA_DEV.0621 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0622 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0623 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0624 = "NVIDIA G94 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0625 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0626 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130"
NVIDIA_DEV.0627 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 140"
NVIDIA_DEV.0628 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0629 = "NVIDIA G94  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS "
NVIDIA_DEV.062D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.062E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0630 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0631 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0632 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0633 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0634 = "NVIDIA G94   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0635 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO "
NVIDIA_DEV.0636 = "NVIDIA G94     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0637 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0638 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0639 = "NVIDIA G94      "
NVIDIA_DEV.063A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.063B = "NVIDIA G94       "
NVIDIA_DEV.063C = "NVIDIA G94        "
NVIDIA_DEV.063D = "NVIDIA G94         "
NVIDIA_DEV.063E = "NVIDIA G94          "
NVIDIA_DEV.063F = "NVIDIA G94           "
NVIDIA_DEV.0640 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0641 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0642 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0643 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0644 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0645 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0646 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120"
NVIDIA_DEV.0647 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0648 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0649 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT / GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.064A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.064C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064D = "NVIDIA G96"
NVIDIA_DEV.064E = "NVIDIA G96 "
NVIDIA_DEV.064F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0650 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
NVIDIA_DEV.0651 = "NVIDIA GeForce G 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0652 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0653 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0654 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0655 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS / GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0656 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT / GeForce 9650 S "
NVIDIA_DEV.0657 = "NVIDIA G96   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0658 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380"
NVIDIA_DEV.0659 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.065A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.065C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065D = "NVIDIA G96    "
NVIDIA_DEV.065E = "NVIDIA G96     "
NVIDIA_DEV.065F = "NVIDIA GeForce G210"
NVIDIA_DEV.06A0 = "NVIDIA GT214"
NVIDIA_DEV.06B0 = "NVIDIA GT214 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C1 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C2 = "NVIDIA D12U "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C3 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C5 = "NVIDIA D12U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C6 = "NVIDIA D12U    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C7 = "NVIDIA D12U     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C8 = "NVIDIA D12U      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C9 = "NVIDIA D12U       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06CB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CD = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D2 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro Q11U-3"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DA = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DE = "NVIDIA Tesla M2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DF = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce G100"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E7 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E8 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EC = "NVIDIA GeForce G 105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06ED = "NVIDIA G98             "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EE = "NVIDIA G98              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EF = "NVIDIA GeForce G 103M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F0 = "NVIDIA G98                "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F2 = "NVIDIA G98                  "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F3 = "NVIDIA G98                   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F4 = "NVIDIA G98                    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F5 = "NVIDIA G98                     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F6 = "NVIDIA G98                      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F7 = "NVIDIA G98                       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FB = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FC = "NVIDIA G98                            "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FE = "NVIDIA G98                              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF = "NVIDIA HICx8 / HICx16 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E4 = "NVIDIA MCP73"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E6 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E7 = "NVIDIA MCP73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E8 = "NVIDIA MCP73   "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E9 = "NVIDIA MCP73    "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EA = "NVIDIA MCP73     "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EB = "NVIDIA MCP73      "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EC = "NVIDIA MCP73       "
NVIDIA_DEV.07ED = "NVIDIA MCP73        "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EE = "NVIDIA MCP73         "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EF = "NVIDIA MCP73          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0840 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0842 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78"
NVIDIA_DEV.0844 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0845 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G / GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0846 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0847 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0848 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0849 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084A = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
NVIDIA_DEV.084B = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200 / GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084C = "NVIDIA nForce 980a/780a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084D = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0850 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0851 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0852 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0853 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0854 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0855 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0856 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.0857 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0858 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.0859 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.085A = "NVIDIA MCP77/78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.085B = "NVIDIA MCP77/78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.085C = "NVIDIA MCP77/78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.085D = "NVIDIA MCP77/78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.085E = "NVIDIA MCP77/78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.085F = "NVIDIA MCP77/78                "
NVIDIA_DEV.0860 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0861 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0862 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0863 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0864 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0865 = "NVIDIA ION"
NVIDIA_DEV.0866 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0867 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0868 = "NVIDIA nForce 760i SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0869 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400   "
NVIDIA_DEV.086A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400    "
NVIDIA_DEV.086B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-U"
NVIDIA_DEV.086C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i"
NVIDIA_DEV.086D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.086E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.086F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0870 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0871 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0872 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0873 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0874 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.0876 = "NVIDIA ION  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0877 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-ATV"
NVIDIA_DEV.087A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 470 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.087B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.087D = "NVIDIA ION   "
NVIDIA_DEV.087E = "NVIDIA ION LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.087F = "NVIDIA ION LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A1 = "NVIDIA MCP89-MZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA MCP89-EPT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M   "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M    "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B0 = "NVIDIA MCP83 MMD"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B3 = "NVIDIA MCP89 MM9"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B8 = "NVIDIA MCP89"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A00 = "NVIDIA GT212"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A10 = "NVIDIA GT212 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A20 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A21 = "NVIDIA D10M2-20"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A22 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A23 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A26 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A27 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A29 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2C = "NVIDIA NVS 5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GT216"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GeForce 505"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A32 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A34 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A35 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 325M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A38 = "NVIDIA Quadro 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3D = "NVIDIA N10P-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3F = "NVIDIA GT216-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A60 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A61 = "NVIDIA NVS 2100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A62 = "NVIDIA GeForce 205"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A63 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 / NVIDIA NVS 3100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A64 = "NVIDIA ION    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A65 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A66 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A67 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A68 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A69 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6A = "NVIDIA NVS 2100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6C = "NVIDIA NVS 3100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6E = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6F = "NVIDIA ION     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A70 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A71 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A72 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A73 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A74 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A75 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A76 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A78 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A79 = "NVIDIA N12M-NS-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7A = "NVIDIA GeForce 315M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7B = "NVIDIA GeForce 505 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7D = "NVIDIA GT218-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7E = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7F = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAD = "NVIDIA N10E-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAE = "NVIDIA GT215-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CBC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC1 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC2 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCA = "NVIDIA GF10x"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCC = "NVIDIA N12E-GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCF = "NVIDIA N12P-GT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD0 = "NVIDIA N11E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 445M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDA = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDE = "NVIDIA GF106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDF = "NVIDIA GF106-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT635M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 530"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA N13P-GLP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEA = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEB = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DED = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEF = "NVIDIA NVS 5400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFA = "NVIDIA Quadro 1000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFC = "NVIDIA NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFE = "NVIDIA GF108 ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFF = "NVIDIA GF108 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E21 = "NVIDIA D12U-25"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E22 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E23 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E24 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E25 = "NVIDIA D12U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0E30 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E31 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E32 = "NVIDIA N12E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E38 = "NVIDIA GF104GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3A = "NVIDIA Quadro 3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3B = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3C = "NVIDIA EXMF 104"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3E = "NVIDIA GF104-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3F = "NVIDIA GF104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F00 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC4 = "NVIDIA D14P1-15"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC5 = "NVIDIA D15M2-03"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCB = "NVIDIA EXK107"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCF = "NVIDIA GEN3 ESI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD0 = "NVIDIA NB1G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 645M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDA = "NVIDIA GK107-ES-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDB = "NVIDIA GK107-ESP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDC = "NVIDIA GK107-INT22-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce K340 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE6 = "NVIDIA NVS K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE7 = "NVIDIA Generic K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEA = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEF = "NVIDIA GRID K340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF0 = "NVIDIA NB1Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF1 = "NVIDIA NVS 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF2 = "NVIDIA GRID K1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF5 = "NVIDIA Tesla K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000D"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFA = "NVIDIA Quadro K600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFB = "NVIDIA Quadro K200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFC = "NVIDIA Quadro K100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFE = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFF = "NVIDIA Quadro 410"
NVIDIA_DEV.1001 = "NVIDIA D15U-60"
NVIDIA_DEV.1003 = "NVIDIA GK110 DT Bringup"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA D15U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"
NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
NVIDIA_DEV.1006 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.100A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.101F = "NVIDIA Tesla K20"
NVIDIA_DEV.1020 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20x"
NVIDIA_DEV.1021 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20Xm"
NVIDIA_DEV.1022 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1023 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1024 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1026 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20s"
NVIDIA_DEV.1027 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40st"
NVIDIA_DEV.1028 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1029 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40s"
NVIDIA_DEV.103A = "NVIDIA Quadro K6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.103B = "NVIDIA Q12U-1"
NVIDIA_DEV.1040 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.1041 = "NVIDIA D13M1-45"
NVIDIA_DEV.1042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.1048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 605"
NVIDIA_DEV.1049 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.104A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 610"
NVIDIA_DEV.104B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 625 (OEM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.1050 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1051 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.1052 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1054 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1055 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1056 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1057 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1058 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1059 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.105A = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M "
NVIDIA_DEV.105B = "NVIDIA GeForce 705M"
NVIDIA_DEV.107C = "NVIDIA NVS 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.107D = "NVIDIA NVS 310"
NVIDIA_DEV.107E = "NVIDIA GF119-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.107F = "NVIDIA GF119-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.1080 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.1081 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.1082 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1083 = "NVIDIA D13U  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1084 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.1086 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1087 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1088 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590"
NVIDIA_DEV.1089 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108B = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108C = "NVIDIA D13U"
NVIDIA_DEV.108E = "NVIDIA Tesla C2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1091 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2090/X2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1094 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2075 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1096 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2075"
NVIDIA_DEV.1098 = "NVIDIA D13U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.109A = "NVIDIA Quadro 5010M"
NVIDIA_DEV.109B = "NVIDIA Quadro 7000"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C4 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.10D8 = "NVIDIA NVS 300"
NVIDIA_DEV.1140 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M / GT710M / 820M / Quadro NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1143 = "NVIDIA N13P-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1144 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1145 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1146 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1147 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1149 = "NVIDIA GF117-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.114A = "NVIDIA GF117-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.114B = "NVIDIA PCI-GEN3-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.1150 = "NVIDIA N13M-NS"
NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
NVIDIA_DEV.1182 = "NVIDIA GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1184 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770"
NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.1187 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760"
NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
NVIDIA_DEV.118A = "NVIDIA GRID K520"
NVIDIA_DEV.118B = "NVIDIA GeForce K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118C = "NVIDIA NVS K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118D = "NVIDIA Generic K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)"
NVIDIA_DEV.118F = "NVIDIA Tesla K10"
NVIDIA_DEV.118e = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1192 = "NVIDIA GeForce GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1193 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1198 = "NVIDIA N15E-GX-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1199 = "NVIDIA N15E-GT-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119A = "NVIDIA N15P-GX-B-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119D = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A4 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A5 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA "
NVIDIA_DEV.11A7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX "
NVIDIA_DEV.11AA = "NVIDIA GK104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.11AC = "NVIDIA GK104-CS"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B0 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B1 = "NVIDIA Tesla K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K3100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11B7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K4100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BB = "NVIDIA Quadro 4100"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BC = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BD = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BE = "NVIDIA Quadro K3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BF = "NVIDIA GRID K2"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C1 = "NVIDIA D14P2-30"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.11D0 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT353"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D1 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT343"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D2 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT232"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D3 = "NVIDIA GK106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FA = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FC = "NVIDIA Quadro K2100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11FF = "NVIDIA NB1Q "
NVIDIA_DEV.1200 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.1201 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1202 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1203 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1205 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1206 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 555"
NVIDIA_DEV.1207 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.1208 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.1210 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1211 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1212 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1213 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M"
NVIDIA_DEV.121F = "NVIDIA GF114-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1240 = "NVIDIA D13P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.1241 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 545"
NVIDIA_DEV.1243 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.1244 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1245 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.1246 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1247 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1248 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1249 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.124B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.124D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1250 = "NVIDIA GF116-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1251 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M" 
NVIDIA_DEV.1280 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 635"
NVIDIA_DEV.1281 = "NVIDIA D15M2-05"
NVIDIA_DEV.1282 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1283 = "NVIDIA D15M2-10"
NVIDIA_DEV.1284 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1285 = "NVIDIA GK208-100"
NVIDIA_DEV.1290 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1291 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 735M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1292 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1293 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1294 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 710M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1296 = "NVIDIA GeForce N15S-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1298 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12A0 = "NVIDIA GK208"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AD = "NVIDIA GK208-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AE = "NVIDIA GK208-CS1-C"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AF = "NVIDIA GK208-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B0 = "NVIDIA GK208-CS-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B1 = "NVIDIA GK208 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K510M"





2. catalyst-windows-beta oder AMD Catalyst WHQL X64 oder AMD Catalyst WHQL legacy X64 herunterladen
3. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
 - jeweils immer neu starten
4. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) oder Display Driver Uninstaller AMD und nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.
 - jeweils immer neu starten
5. AMD Catalyst Treiber installieren 
 - jeweils immer neu starten
6.  nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber starten und auf Abfrage warten : * Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... * 
7. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern
8. Abfrage * Zum uebernehmen neustarten: * mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen 
 - neu starten
9. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended.
 - neu starten
10. Fertig (der AMD Catalyst kann immer upgedatet werden, Nvidia Treiber nicht.)

*Installationsanleitung vom 320.49  (auf eigenes Risiko):​*


Spoiler



Ich weise nochmal darauf hin, das diese Anleitung nur zu 33% funktioniert. Ein höherer Treiber als der 320.49 kann nicht genutzt werden.Die nVidia Systemsteuerung geht nicht mehr, bitte dies auch nicht versuchen zu Ändern, denn das ist mit Absicht so gewollt, so das keine Fehler entstehen.

1. 320.49 64bit  Treiber und PhysX 9.13.0725 System Software herunterladen
2. catalyst-windows-beta   Treiber herunterladen
3. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
 - jeweils immer neu starten
4. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) oder Display Driver Uninstaller AMD und nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.
 - jeweils immer neu starten
5. AMD Catalyst Treiber installieren 
 - jeweils immer neu starten
6. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - jeweils immer neu starten
7. Nv Treiber *ohne* physx installieren (wer mit installiert, funktioniert es nicht)
8. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - jeweils immer neu starten
9. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.4
 - jeweils immer neu starten
10. PhysX 9.13.0725 System Software installieren 
 - jeweils immer neu starten
11. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - jeweils immer neu starten
12. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.4
 - jeweils immer neu starten
13. Fertig  (der AMD Catalyst kann nur upgedatet werden, Nvidia Treiber nicht.)
danach bitte bei GPU-z prüfen ob der Haken bei PhysX vorhanden ist.



*Probleme nach der Mod-Installation:​*
 - Wenn ein BlueScreen erscheint mit BCCode 3B oder Physx bei CPU-z nicht angezeigt wird,
 - sollten sie diese Schritte befolgen:

1. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - jeweils immer neu starten
2. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.4
 - jeweils immer neu starten
3. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - jeweils immer neu starten
4. Fertig 
danach bitte bei GPU-z prüfen ob der Haken bei PhysX vorhanden ist.


Reserve links alter Treiber:



Spoiler



- Uploaded Treiber Ordner mit allen AIO Treiber
 -  AIO whql agp - HD 4xxx
 -  PhysX mod 0.4
 -  PhysX mod 0.3 extended

*Infos zum AIO whql agp - HD 4xxx Treiber:*


Spoiler



- Dieser enthält:
1. nVidia Systemtreiber 306.23 64bit WHQL
2. AMD Catalyst 13.1 64bit WHQL (legacy)
3. PhysX 9.12.1031 SystemSoftware
4. PhysX mod 0.3me installer
- Dieser ist ein Treiberpaket mit Automatischer Installation.

Folgende Karten werden Unterstützt:
AMD Radeon HD 4000 Series
AMD Radeon HD 3000 Series
AMD Radeon HD 2000 Series
AMD Radeon HD Series AGP







*PhysX Anwendung, Mods, Hilfen und Hinweise:*​
*Anwendungen:*


*Sacred 2 * PhysXDevice.dll löschen
*Mirrors Edge* PhysXDevice.dll löschen 
*Mafia 2* PhysXLoader.dll aus den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common kopiern und bei Maifia 2 einfügen
*Mafia 2 Tip.* clothing simulation aus: Mafia II\edit\APEX dort den Ordner Cloth in Clothe umbenennen
*FluidMark 1.3.1* PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll löschen
*Fluidmark 1.4.0 oder höher* PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll löschen
*Borderlands 2* , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen
*The Bureau XCOM Declassified* cudart32_41_22.dll,PhysX3GpuCHECKED_x86.dll,PhysXCooking.dll,PhysXDevice.dll und PhysXLoader.dll löschen.
*Alice Madness Returns:* C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\5182B3C9EFEC die PhysXCore.dll kopieren und im Alice2 Ordner einfügen, dann die PhysXDevice.dll löschen
*Metro Last Light* funktioniert ohne Dateien zu Löschen
 *JX3 Benchmark* Bitte den JX 3 benchmark PhysX fix benutzen wenn sich PhysX sich nicht aktivieren lässt.
*Nurien PhysX Benchmarks*  
*StarTales PhysX Benchmarks*  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lle-public-dx10-11-nvidia-techdemos-ilan.html
*DVDfab 8* kann auch zum Rendern genutzt werden (Danke Haxe 18). Dabei man kann sogar CUDA und ATI APP (Steam-Technologie) gleichzeitig nutzen (Außnahme).

*Batman AC PhysX Fix*


Batman AC fix Herunterladen
Dann in Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 enpacken
Dabei wird die PhysXCore.dll überschrieben
Die batman-AC fix.cmd im Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 ausführen, dabei werden ein paar Dateien gelöscht
 fertig.

*Sie gehen hier auf eigenes Risiko. 
Der Patch der hier verwendete wird, ist kein offizieller Patch von Nvidia, aber er funktioniert.
Alle Arbeiten, Mods, Tweaks, u.s.w. Geschehen auf eigene Gefahr.
Daher seit sicher was ihr macht.
Zerstörung eures Gerätes haftet ihr selbst.
Ihr seit selbst für euer Handeln Verantwortlich.
Bitte nichts auf eigene Faust unternehmen, denn zu 90%er Wahrscheinlichkeit funktioniert dann PhysX nicht!! 
*

Teamspeak 3 IP: TS server: 212.184.18.135  PW: bitte nachfragen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2009)

*PhysX Windows 8 und 10 Treiber*

*PhysX Windows 8 und 10 Treiber*​
Vorbereitung für die Installation:

1. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktivieren: (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen -->  Nie Treibersoftware von Windows Updates installieren.

1.1 nVidia auf Blackliste setzten zur Installation: gpedit.msc -> Administrative Vorlagen -> System -> Geräteinstallation -> Einschränkungen bei der Geräteinstallation -> Installation von Geräten mit diesen Geräte-ID's verhindern
Dort auf Aktivieren, dann auf Anzeigen... drücken und die ID eintragen.

2. Benutzerkontenaktivierung: (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente --> Benutzerkonten --> Einstellungen zur Benutzerkontensteuerung --> Nie Benachrichtigen oder die ZIP(uac deaktivieren(superadmin))

3. Falls trotzdem Fehler kommen, dann das durchführen:

1) Geben Sie secpol.msc im Startmenü (oder Windows+R Taste), und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste.
2) Doppelklicken Sie auf Lokale Richtlinien doppelklicken Sie dann auf Sicherheitsoptionen.
3) Blättern Sie nach unten zu diesem Eintrag -
Benutzerkontensteuerung: Alle Administratoren im Administratorgenehmigungsmodus ausführen.
Klicken Sie doppelt auf diese Zeile.
4) Deaktiviert einstellen und drücken Sie OK.
5) Neustart.

4. Automatische Updates deaktivieren, weil Treiber wird darüber auch installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nur für Windows 10 !!!!:*

5. den Aktuellen nVidia 372.70 x64 herunterladen

6. ein Monitor muss auf der nVidia angeschlossen sein oder VGA mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wiederstände von 68-86 (75 wären optimal) Ohm in die Leitungen von Rot, Grün und Blau.

7. Treiber installieren

8. Spaß haben



Alte Methode (Windows 8/8.1): 



Spoiler



5. den nVidia 314.22-v4.x und PhysX mod 0.3 extended, *als Administrator ausführen*


*Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v4.x:​*1. nVidia 314.22-v4.1 (mit physx mod 0.4) Treiber herunterladen
oder
nVidia 314.22-v4.3.exe (mit physx mod 0.4) Treiber herunterladen

*Infos zum Treiber siehe Post 1:*
 - Die nVidia Systemsteuerung geht nicht mehr, bitte dies auch nicht versuchen zu Ändern.
 - Denn das ist mit Absicht so gewollt, so das keine Fehler entstehen.

2. catalyst-windows-beta oder AMD Catalyst WHQL X64 oder AMD Catalyst WHQL legacy X64 herunterladen
3. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
 - jeweils immer neu starten
4. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) oder Display Driver Uninstaller  AMD und nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.
 - jeweils immer neu starten
5. AMD Catalyst Treiber installieren 
 - jeweils immer neu starten
6. *digitale Treibersignatur deaktivieren:*
 - "Win+i" gedrückt halten und Neustarten auswählen
 - erweiterte Optionen, Systemstartoptionen, Neustart
 - beim Start den Punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen, hochfahren.
7.  nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber starten und auf Abfrage warten : * Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... * 
8. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern
9. Abfrage * Zum uebernehmen neustarten: * mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen 
 - neu starten
10. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended.
 - neu starten
11. Fertig (der AMD Catalyst kann immer upgedatet werden, Nvidia Treiber nur durch meinen 314.22-v4.xx.)

*Achtung:*
Wer den nVidia 314.22 mod Treiber oder AMD Treiber deinstallieren möchte, geht wie folgt vor:
1. nVidia karte ausbauen
2. Gewünschte Treiber deinstallieren
3. mit driver sweeper und Display Driver Uninstaller Treiber löschen
4. Treiber aufspielen
5. nVidia karte einbauen
6. 314.22 mod Treiber installieren
Wer nicht so vor geht: Black screen of Dead, und alle Daten weg!!!


----------



## El Wahno (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Sollte da ein Link sein, wo Du schreibst "lade den PhysX patch hier herunter"?!

Ansonsten: wenn´s funzt dann:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2009)

*Benchmark PhysX Karten:*

*Benchmark 8600GT vs GT 430 vs Asus GTX 550 Ti*

Testsystem:
Prozessor: 955 BE @ 3.8GHz ( 19x200mhz) // AMD FX 8350 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA990XA-UD3 (Bios F12)
RAM: 2x4GB  G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (1333MHz) // (1600MHz)
VGA: HIS IceQ X 6870 Turbo X(Defekt) // Gigiabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3 (900/1250 MHz)

PhysX Karten:
*Asus EN8600GT MG/HTP/512M/A*
8600 GT mit 512 MB DDR2 bei 128 Bit und 800 MHz. Die GPU hat 32 Recheneinheiten und diese arbeiten mit 540 MHz. Cool & Quiet Besitz die Karte nicht.

*MSI N430GT MD1GD3/OC/LP*
GT 430 mit 1024 MB DDR3 bei 128 Bit und 1850 MHz. Die GPU hat 96 Recheneinheiten und diese arbeiten mit 785 MHz.

*ENGTX550 Ti DC TOP/DI/1GD5* (nicht mehr da)
GTX550 Ti mit 1024 MB GDDR5 bei 192 bit und 4104 MHz ( 1026 MHz GDDR5 ). Die GPU hat 192 Recheneinheiten und diese arbeiten mit 975 MHz.

*MSI N640GT-MD2GD3/OC*
GT 640 hat 2048MB GDDR5 Speicher mit 1334MHz und 128 Bit Anbindung. 384 Recheneinheiten hat sie und diese sind mit 941 MHz getaktet. Dabei ist diese Trotz 384 Recheneinheiten kaum schneller als eine GT 440.

Vorwort:

Im Desktop betrieb, ist die GT 430 sparsamer, dabei verbraucht diese 15W weniger als die 8600GT, trotz Übertaktung. Und die GT 640 setzt mit 107 W Gesamtsystem noch einen oben drauf, diese Spart noch mal 20 W gegenüber die 430 ein.
Dabei ist auch die Wärmeabgabe deutlich zu spüren. Denn die 8600 ist mit 42°C im Leerbetrieb sehr warm, die GT 430 ist mit 30°C deutlich kühler unterwegs. Und liegt bei den meisten Benchmarks bei 40% last.
Die GTX550 Ti ist bei meinem AMD total unterfordert und erreicht bei Batman AC nur 5-7% last was bei Nurien und Startales bei 12% ist. 
Der FX 8350 mit 4.4 GHz und der neuen AMD HD 7950 von Gigabyte, lasten die 640 deutlich besser aus, die Batman erreicht die 640 46% last. Was ich sehr gut finde. Wobei auch beim FX 3 Kerne stark (>60%) genutzt wurden, 2 Kerne bei unter 50% und die anderen 2 und 20% lagen. Somit zeigt, das PhysX von GHz und Vielkerntechnik profitiert.

*Benchmark:​*
*[highlight]FluidMark_1.4.0[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT|Asus GTX 550 Ti|MSI N640GT
min FPS|19|53/
50
|93|
64

max FPS|22|56/
59
|97|
73

AVG FPS|20|54/
55
|95|
71

Punkte:|1215|3293/
3336
|5811|
4305

Power:|225W|289W/
250W
|350W|
260W

Temp:|47°C|38°C|40°C|
37°C
*[highlight]JX3Benchmark[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT|Asus GTX 550 Ti|MSI N640GT
min FPS|19|25/
27
|22|
33

max FPS|83|84/
86
|83|
119

AVG FPS|53|62/
66
|62|
84

Power:|307W|305W/
309W
|310W|
305W

Temp:|48°C|38°C/
38°C
|40°C|
38°C
*[highlight]Nurien Benchmark[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT |MSI N430GT |MSI N430GT |MSI N430GT |Asus GTX 550 Ti|MSI N640GT
CPU Takt:|(PII 3.8GHz)| (PII 3.8GHz)| (PII 3.2GHz)| (PII 2.8GHz)| (PII 3.8GHz)|FX
min FPS|31|42/
44
|36|32|40|
49

max FPS|82|105/
116
|85|76|97|
123

AVG FPS|44|70/
75
|57|49|61|
82

Power:|285W|285W/
282W
|265W|240W|390W|
280W

Temp:|47°C|37°C/
36°C
|34°C|34°C|39°C|
38°C
*[highlight]StarTales Benchmark[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT|Asus GTX 550 Ti|MSI N640GT
min FPS|18|13/
28
|25|
20

max FPS|999|999|999|999
AVG FPS|62|92/
101
|94|
104

Power:|300W|305W/
305W
|315W|
300W

Temp:|47°C|37°C/
38°C
|35°C|
37°C
*[highlight]Batman AC Benchmark[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT|Asus GTX 550 Ti|MSI N640GT
min FPS|1|15/
18
|9|
35

max FPS|53|70/
75
|73|
105

AVG FPS|22|42/
49
|48|
65

Power:|300W|300W/
324W
|320W|
315W

Temp:|46°C|38°C/
38°C
|40°C|
43°C
*[highlight]Mafia II Benchmark[/highlight]*



PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT
AVG FPS|70|73
Power:|330W|320W
Temp:|47°C|37°C

Legende:
955 BE @ 3.8GHz ( 19x200mhz) // AMD FX 8350  FX 8350 + HD 7950


----------



## Seb (11. November 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jaja, schön, dass es bei dir funktioniert, aber wo ist jetzt der Link für den PhysX-Patch?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2009)

*Bonus Beitrag:*

SSD TOOL von mir:
Unterstützt Windows XP, Vista und 7 (X86/X64)
*Dies ist eine Menü geführte CMD, die ist das Menü:*
Haupmenue
1 Ruhezustand aus
2 SSD Tuning
3 Auslagerungsdatei ändern
4 Neustart
5 Beenden


*Zu 1: Ruhezustand aus* 
das heist, ca. 4 GB Speicher werden auf der SSD Frei

*Zu 2: SSD Tuning*:

Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren.
Des Weiteren existiert noch ein geplanter Task in der »Aufgabenplanung«, welcher automatisch eine Defragmentierung anstößt, dieser Task sollte ebenfalls deaktiviert worden sein.
TimeStamp abschalten,
Autoerstellung deaktivieren,
Trim aktivieren (auch für XP und Vista),
Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren,
Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren,
Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown ,
LargeSystemCache ,
ClearPageFileAtShutdown.
*Zu 3: Auslagerungsdatei ändern*

* Hauptauswahl Auslagerungsdatei:*
Geben sie an wieviele Auslagerungsdateien Sie haben wollen:
0 bei KEINE Auslagerungsdatei
1 bei eine Auslagerungsdatei
2 bei Zwei Auslagerungsdateien
3 Beenden

*Zu 0 bei KEINE Auslagerungsdatei,* brauch man nicht erklären aber ich empfehle es erst ab 16 GB RAM.

Zu 1 und 2 bei eine oder Zwei Auslagerungsdatei(en):

*Geben sie das Laufwerk an:*
C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z 
(Wo die auslagerungdatei seien soll, Auf Wunsch Verschiebung der Auslagerungsdatei nach ein oder 2 Laufwerke der Wahl (z.B. 16 GB USB 3.0 Stick)

*Geben sie die Minimum Groesse der Auslagerungsdatei an:*
Empfohlen: 16


 -  16MB
  -  128MB
  -  256MB
  -  512MB
  - 1024MB
  - 1536MB
  - 2048MB
  - 2560MB
  - 3072MB


*Geben sie die MAXIMUM Größe an:*

 fuer 3072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2048 MB RAM 
 fuer 3840 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  2560 MB RAM 
 fuer 4608 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  3072 MB RAM 
 fuer 6072 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  4048 MB RAM 
 fuer 7680 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  5120 MB RAM 
 fuer 9216 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  6144 MB RAM 
 fuer 12288 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei  8192 MB RAM 
 fuer 18432 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 12288 MB RAM 
 fuer 24576 MB Auslagerungsdatei bei 16384 MB RAM

Wo Ort, Minimum und Maximum bei 2 Auslagerungsdateien noch man abgefragt werden.

 Dann Auto Neustart.

Fertig.

Ich hoffe es Gefällt euch.


----------



## freakyd84 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, ich habe deine Anleitung befolgt sowie in der aktuelle PCGH S.34/35 beschrieben, jedoch komme ich nicht weiter, da bei mir immer "nothing to patch" steht  ich benutze Windows 7 Prof. 64 und als Physx-Karte die Geforce 8800gtx (mein System siehe Signatur). Habe den Geforce-Treiber 191.07 und 195.62 probiert und als Patch die 1.04 und 1.02, leider ohne erfolgt. Alles wurde sauber erkannt aber bei Mirror's Edge bricht die Fps total ein wenn ich Physx aktiviere. Ein anderes Spiel zum Testen habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung. 

Alles wurde genauso gemacht wie in der PCGH, nur, dass das Patchen nicht geklappt hat, da "nothing to patch"

Kann mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen oder mir sagen, was ich falsch gemacht hatte 

Edit: Die ATI 5870 wird per HDMI an den Monitor und die Geforce 8800 GTX per D-sub gesteckt. Mein Monitor BenQ V2400W hat 3 Anschlußmöglichkeiten, HDMI, DVI und D-sub

Edit2:  Hab vorhin Fluidmark ausprobiert, mit und ohne Physx. Anscheinend ist Physx doch aktiviert da die Fps um ein vielfaches steigen, wenn ich es anschalte. Bei Mirror's Edge jedoch nicht. Da sinken die Fps auf unter 15 Fps (der Gang, wo die SWAT Soldaten die Fensterscheiben wegschießen)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@freakyd84 Kannst du wie im Bild http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...men-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-mod-bild.jpg Bei nVidia-Treiber, kannst du da PhysX aktivieren?


----------



## Nathanael (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ich für das beschriebene System ein SLI oder Crossfire Mainboard benötigt wird? Oder ist es egal? Ich würde gerne meine HD4890 und gts250 zusammenschalten, dafür benötige, weil ich momentan nur einen Slot habe, ein neues Mainboard (was ich sowieso brauche).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

J a richtig, du brauchst ein board mit mind. 2x PCI-e 16x( egal ob crossfire oder SLI) und windows7. Ohne win 7 geht es auch nicht.


----------



## freakyd84 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, ich kann dir sogar die selbe screenshot von mir machen wenn du willst  woran liegt das bloß


----------



## Phenom BE (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das ist ja cool. Welche Grafikkarte wäre denn dafür empfehlenswert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> ja, ich kann dir sogar die selbe screenshot von mir machen wenn du willst  woran liegt das bloß


Hast du schritt5 im abgesucherten Modus ausgeführt?


Phenom BE schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool. Welche Grafikkarte wäre denn dafür empfehlenswert?



Mehr Stream-prozessoren desto besser, aber eine 9600Gt ist da schon sehr gut dabei und ist auch gleichzeitg sehr stromsparend.


----------



## MaxMax (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi, der richtige thread zu diesem mod ist eigentlich hier:
Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 85

in post #843 sind auch ein paar links welche physx karte mit welcher main renderer karte sinn macht.


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei mir geht auch, bloß mit vielen Hürden war die sache verbunden !!! Aber machbar !!!


----------



## Gluksi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also erst ma 1000x dank für die kompetente anleitung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
läuft 1a
habe ne 5870 vapor x mit ner gainward 250gts green, auf nem Asus M3A79-T Deluxe (Das alte mit DDR2) verbaut.Und es schnurt. Schade das meine alte ageia nimmer geht, aber die leistung hätte sie so oder so nicht mehr gehabt. Jetzt hab ich wenigstens den perfekten zocker pc:
dx11 optik und die physx spielereien passen perfekt zum x-fi sound 
Und Win 7 home premium 64 gibts ja scho für knap 70 teuros.Und es lohnt sich.
Nen gruss


----------



## R4ff (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi
ich hab leider das problem das mein windows 7 nich im abgesicherten modus starten will. er startet nach dem wilkommenscreen immer wieder neu.
kann da jemand helfen?


----------



## Gluksi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

versuchs ma mit der F5 bzw F8 Teste.
Wenns nicht geht... hast ne usb tasta??? dan hole dir für 5 bis 10 € ne ps 2 tastatur.damir gehts.....
wenn beim instlieren nur schwarzen bildschirm bekomms en tipp.:
warte bis die festplatte nimer rattert und mach nen reset. und dan abgesicherten modus. patchen und es geht...



nenn gruss


----------



## R4ff (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ne hab ne ps2...(habs aber auch mal mit ner usb tastatur versucht)...
wofür muss man das eig im abgesicherten modus machen? kann man die dienste nich auch manuel abschalten?


----------



## xXEiseltXx (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

funktioniert die ganze geschichte auch mit ner ageia physx karte? wenn ja welchen treiber muss ich da nehmen?


----------



## R4ff (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habs jetzt geschafft das der rechner abgesichert hochfährt.. (im abgesicherten modus mit netzwerkreibern) aber wenn ich dann den patch ausführe steht da 
..."nothing patched!....Done"
und immer wenn ich das Nvidia Control Panel öffnen will kommt da die meldung das ich keinen Nvidia GPU habe...
ich bin aber 100% sicher das ich meine beiden grakas richtig verbaut hab.
(ich hab ein AsRock Ae770 CF, ne 9600Gt und ne 5750 verbaut)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bitte führe noch mal genau von schritt 3 an.
Wichtig ATI PCI-e schlot 1 und nVidia schlot 2.


----------



## R4ff (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja hab ich... (ich hab den nv treiber 1.95 installiert und versucht mit patch 1.01 zu patchen aber bekomme die meldun nothing patched....) und das nv control panel kann ich auch nicht öffnen da kommt dan die meldung das kein nv gpu vorhanden ist

Edit: habs mit patch 1.02 versucht und dann kam " Files Patched"... aber ins CP komm ich immernochnich -.-


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bitte gib mal deine komplette Hardware an incl. Betriebsystem.


----------



## R4ff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mainboard:ASrock A770DE
Grafikkarte1:Sapphire HD 5750
Grafikkarte2:Gainward 9600GT
2X2GB+2X1GB Ram
windows 7 enterprise 
Nvdia treiberversion 1.95
ATI CCC Version 09.11

(ich hab 2 monitore angeschlossen)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut das macht es schon einfacher.
1. Beide Grafikkarten werden von Windows erkannt?
2. Wird die nVidia im gerätemanager angezeigt?
3. Wo hast du beide Monitore angeslossen?
4. der nVidia treiber ist der: 195.62 ???


----------



## R4ff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich geh ma von aus das sie erkannt werden... also wenn ich im gerätemanager gucke stehn da beide...
aber was mich wundert is das wenn ich das Nvidia Control panel öffnen will dann kommt die meldung das kein Nv Chipsatz da is...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ma nen screenshot


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bitte zu punkt 3. Wo hast du beide Monitore angeslossen? antworten.


----------



## R4ff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

achso ich hab beide an der ati angeschlossen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hast du die nVidia als imaginärer Bildschirm eingestellt? Also 3 bildschirme werden dann bei Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung angezeigt.


----------



## R4ff (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

alles kla danke jetzt gehts (=
danke für das tut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kein problem, mache ich gerne.
MFG gordon


----------



## tom19722 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Das mein Rechner sich aufhängt, bei Physixberechnungen, z. b. bei Batman oder Fluid teste.

Radeon 4870 X2 ist als DVI angeschlossen und Geforce 9800 GT analog.

Wenn der Rechner sich aufhängt habe ich nur noch ein Bild über den analogen Anschluß. Rest geht
nicht mehr. Da hilft nur noch der Reset schalter.

Mein Prozessor ist der Intel Quad 9450 2666 MHZ @ 3400
Mein Rechner lief ohne Geforce Karte optimal ohne Absturz.

Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, wenn der rechner nicht übertaktet ist hängt er sich nicht auf.

Wie hängt dies mit der Geforce zusammen????

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

danke


----------



## MaxMax (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@tom19722
welches netzteil und wieviel watt? fangt dieses zum "brummen" oder stark lüften an, wirds merklich heisser?
schonmal die 3.3/5/12v spannungen nachgemessen mitn multimeter unter last?


----------



## freakyd84 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bin immer noch am verzweifeln  Was mache ich denn falsch? Habe die Radeon 5870 als primäre Karte und den Geforce 8800 GTX als Physx. Immer wenn ich den Physx Patch benutze kommt File is in use (siehe Anhang). Wenn ich die Nvidia Prozesse beende (2x nvvsvc.exe, nvSCPAPIvr.exe *32) dann kommt sowas

>BAKING A CAKE

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
file patched!
Backup file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll.BAK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\sysnative\nvapi64.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
nothing patched!
...done!

>CAKE IS DONE

habe schon versucht mit Driver Sweeper alle Nvidia-Zeugs zu deinstallieren und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.

Primär habe ich die ATI an den HDMI Steckplatz am Graka und dann mit HDMI Kabel an den HDMI Steckplatzam Monitor angeschlossen. Die Geforce habe ich mit DVI Kabel am Monitor angeschlossen. Der Monitor hat 3 Steckplätze, HDMI, D-sub und DVI.

Es scheitert schon am patchen. Was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## xXEiseltXx (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also so wie es aussieht is meine frage auf seite 2 etwas unetergegangen daher schreib ichs einfach nochmal ^^
ich würd gern wissen ob die ganze sache auch mit einer normalen ageia physx karte funktioniert?


----------



## MaxMax (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



xXEiseltXx schrieb:


> also so wie es aussieht is meine frage auf seite 2 etwas unetergegangen daher schreib ichs einfach nochmal ^^
> ich würd gern wissen ob die ganze sache auch mit einer normalen ageia physx karte funktioniert?



schaut eher schlecht aus: siehe Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 30

aber was willst mit der ageia? ab auf ebay damit, die bremst die primäre grafikkarte eh nur aus, ich würd mir eine gebraucte 9800gtx+ oder gts250 kaufen und gut ists weil a) ageia treiber problem gelöst und b) mehr physx perfomance auch noch...


----------



## tom19722 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

Habe ein Corsair Netzteil von 950 Watt, wo es auch SLI zertifiziert ist und crossfire unterstützt.
Das Netzteil ist 1 Monat alt.


----------



## xXEiseltXx (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also kann ich mir die ganze sache von der backe kratzen...naja was solls dann werd ich das wohl so machen und die ageia verscherbelen und mir dafür ne nvidia graka holen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



tom19722 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Das mein Rechner sich aufhängt, bei Physixberechnungen, z. b. bei Batman oder Fluid teste.
> 
> Radeon 4870 X2 ist als DVI angeschlossen und Geforce 9800 GT analog.
> ...


tom19722 und freakyd84

Hier ist da Problem:
Radeon 4870 X2 ist als DVI angeschlossen und Geforce 9800 GT *analog*.
Richtig ist:
Radeon 4870 X2 ist als DVI und analog angeschlossen und Geforce 9800 GT an kein Monitor angeschlossen.
Dann:
Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung. 
Klicken Sie auf Erkennen. 
Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein ausgegrauter imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden . 
Klicken Sie auf das Monitor-Symbol, wählen Sie angezeigt Ausgabe auf nvida Grafikkarte. 
Dann klicken Sie, eine vga Verbindung herstellen , und übernehmen. 
Anschließend klicken Sie auf Desktop erweitern. 
Nun haben Sie ein Monitor plus ein erweitert imaginären NVIDIA Monitor. 
Jetzt sollte es ermöglich sein PhysX zu starten!
Übertakten ist unwichtig, habe ich auch.

@ xXEiseltXx eine ageia, kannst du aufheben als Andenken. Die ageia ist vergleichbar mit der GeForce 7600 GT. Also deutlich zu langsam für neuere Spiele.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch am verzweifeln  Was mache ich denn falsch? Habe die Radeon 5870 als primäre Karte und den Geforce 8800 GTX als Physx. Immer wenn ich den Physx Patch benutze kommt File is in use (siehe Anhang). Wenn ich die Nvidia Prozesse beende (2x nvvsvc.exe, nvSCPAPIvr.exe *32) dann kommt sowas
> 
> habe schon versucht mit Driver Sweeper alle Nvidia-Zeugs zu deinstallieren und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.
> 
> ...



Schritt 3: Gehe in die Systemsteuerung und Deinstallieren Sie ältere Nvidia-Treiber / nvida Physx / Nvidia Stereo-Vision. 

Schritt 4. Installieren Sie die aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber, die Sie zuvor heruntergeladen haben.

Schritt 5: Starten Sie das System im *abgesicherten Modus* durch drücken von F8(oder F5). 
Wählen Sie die oberste abgesicherten Modus. 
Führen Sie nun die PhysX-Patch(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...mmen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-mod-1.02.7z), den Sie im Schritt 2 heruntergeladen haben. 
Es sollte mehrere Dateien im Bericht ausgebessert werden. 

Schritt 6: Starten Sie Ihr System erneut. 
Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung. 
Klicken Sie auf Erkennen. 
Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein ausgegrauter imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden . 
Klicken Sie auf das Monitor-Symbol, wählen Sie angezeigt Ausgabe auf nvida Grafikkarte. 
Dann klicken Sie, eine vga Verbindung herstellen , und übernehmen. 
Anschließend klicken Sie auf Desktop erweitern. 
Nun haben Sie ein Monitor plus ein erweitert imaginären NVIDIA Monitor. 
Jetzt sollte es ermöglich sein PhysX zu starten!


----------



## tom19722 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon,

habe versucht nach deiner Einleitung es einzurichten. Habe jetzt 3 Monitore:
1 Samsung digital
2 Samsung anlog
3 Vga mit Geforce

Habe jetzt Fluidmark und StarTalesbenchmark ausprobiert und mein Rechner hängt sich immer noch auf.

Hast du eine weitere Idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kannst du PhysX im nVidia control panel aktivieren?
Wenn es an ist, teste mal, die Benchmarks ohne PhysX.
So weit ich sehe hast du:
Radeon 4870 X2 ( welcher Treiber??)
Geforce 9800 GT ( welcher Treiber?? + welcher PhysXTreiber??)
Intel Quad 9450 2666 MHZ @ 3400
Corsair Netzteil 950 Watt

Dann hat der PhysX patch korrekt geklappt oder gab es Fehler, wenn ja welche?


----------



## tom19722 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon,

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.

Habe mein W 7 heute abend neu aufgespielt.
1. Physix kann ich im nvidia panel aktivieren
2. ohne Physix laufen sie normal durch
3. 9.12 Treiber
4. 195.62 mit 09.09.0814 habe auch schon den 09.09.1112 ausprobiert und habe auch den Beta 195.81 ausprobiert.

Physix patch gab es auch Probleme Can`t not pattern
>BAKING A CAKE

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
file patched!
Backup file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll.BAK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\sysnative\nvapi64.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
nothing patched!
...done!

>CAKE IS DONE

Ich habe den patch im abgesicherten modus wie bei freaky ausgeführt.

Sobald ich den Prozesser übertakte hängt sich der Rechner auf. Habe auch im Bios verschiedene
Spannungen angehoben z. B. CPU und Ram
Z.B. von 2666 auf 2,8


Vielleicht hast du eine weitere idee?


----------



## xXEiseltXx (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ich hab mir jetz ne geforce gt 220 besorgt und hab versucht alle schritte korrekt auszuführen: das erste problem trat schon beim patchen mit der physx mod 1.01 auf um genau zu sein hats gar nich funktioniert. dann hab ichs mit der v1.02 versucht das hat teilweise funktioniert (einige dateien wurden gepatched einige nicht).
naja hab dann trotzdem mal versucht alles einzustellen und soweit hat auch alles geklappt also es wird ein imaginärer bildschirm angezeigt und so aber ich kann kein physx einschalten bzw. hab ich gar keine option dafür wo ich das einstellen könnte aber ich denk mald as liegt daran das die physx mod nicht richtig funktioniert.
folgendes steht im infofenster wenn ich die mod ausführe:

>BAKING A CAKE

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
file patched!
Backup file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll.BAK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
nothing patched!
...done!

>CAKE IS DONE

und er bringt mir noch diese meldung. ich hab keine ahnung was ich da jetz noch machen könnte.


----------



## tom19722 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

da ich auch Anfänger bin und mein Rechner läuft auch noch nicht rund.

Aber bei mir funktioniert der Fluid mark im Hardwaremodus.

@eisele
starte den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus wie oben beschrieben und führe dann den Patch 1.02 aus.
Starte den rechner neu und dann müßte im Kontexmenue nvidia Physix
erscheinen.
Wenn dein imäginärer Monitor richtig installiert ist muß das Kontrollpanel
erscheinen.


----------



## xXEiseltXx (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab ich ja auch so gemacht und ich kann den imaginären bildschirm auch einstellen und dann kann ich auf das control panel zugreifen das problem is aber das bei mir die option um physx einschalten zu können nicht auftaucht. unter dem register 3d einstellungen erscheint bei mir nur bildeinstellungen mit vorschau anpassen und 3d-einstellungen verwalten aber nicht der punkt physx-konfiguration festelegen.

hier maln pic.


----------



## tom19722 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

da ich auch Laie bin würde ich dir raten:

1. Nvidia treiber komplett löschen (alles was in der Systemsteuerung anzeigt)

2. Ich habe zu letzt den beta genommen 195.81

3. Rechner neu starten und im abgesicherten Modus starten und 
Patch 1.02 ausführen.

Rechner neu starten und dann hat es bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## freakyd84 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@xXEiseltXx: lösche mal ALLE Nvidia Treiber. Kannst dazu Driver Sweeper benutzen, funktioniert super danach musst du neustarten. Installier den Treiber neu und patche mal den Physx Mod. Der Fehler den du hast, hab ich ja auch, wo es immer nothing patched kommt. ES FUNKTIONIERT ABER! Weiß ich nicht wieso und warum aber es funktioniert, trotz nothing patched! Es läuft aber trotzdem nicht mit der Leistung, wo ich damit gerechnet hatte. Fluid läuft bestens, min. fps auf 82@ Physx Hardware, aber zb. Mirror's Edge ruckelt und Sacred 2 auch aber spielbar o.O Dabei habe doch eine recht gute Karte als Physx (siehe Signatur). Unterschiede erkennst du erst mit 3D Mark Vantage an der Punktzahl der CPU Core. Mit Physx habe ich mehr als das doppelte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

tom19722 ich habe den NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch läuft sehr gut.

xXEiseltXx eine 220 ist nicht so ganz gut, denn diese ist sehr langsam. Schlechter als eine 9600gt

freakyd84 Genau, gamz meiner meinung.


----------



## xXEiseltXx (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so ich habs jetzt nochmal mit mit den normalen und den beta teiber versucht und hab imme rvorher per driver sweeper alles was mit nvidia zu tun hatte gelöscht aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. ich habe immer noch das selbe problem wie vorher: es erscheint einfach keine physx option im control panel langsam bekomm ich echt nen anfall.

@gordon: mag ja sein das die nich so gut is aber ich wollt ehrlich gesagt keine 100 oder 150 euro für ne graka ausgeben nur damit die mir paar effekte nebenbei mit berechnet denn da kann ich auch gleich tiefer in die tasche greifen und mir gleich ne richtig gute karte von nvidia holen, die gt 220 war halt günstig deswegen hab ich mir die geholt. das is mir rille ob die nun schelechter als irgend ne andere karte is es wär erstmal ein riesen fortschritt wenn ich den mist hier endlich mal zum laufen bringen würde.


----------



## tdmschweizer (21. Dezember 2009)

hallo 
hab heut meine 9800gt gekriegt und die sollte eine 4870 unterstützen. nun ja jetzt geht's los, erstma probs gehabt die karte zum laufen zu kriegen. jetzt läuft's -aber- die gt wird nicht in der systemsteuerung angezeigt.

sys win7 ulti, 8gig ram, 940be, 550watt

hi ich nochmal,
hab die gt in den unteren pcie slot gesteckt und sie wurde erkannt den neuesten treiber installiert im abgesicherten modus hochgefahren mod 1.04 und 1.02 ausprobiert und.. dreimal dürft ihr raten ..."nothing patched!....Done". hurra
ich könnte etwas hilfe gebrauchen

hi leute,
mod 1.02 und 1.04 war mit der bekannten meldung. ich konnte ohne mod den bildschirm aktivieren und physx in der nvidiasys aktivieren. mal schaun wie's in spielen aussieht.


----------



## pressi (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei mir funktioniert es super. Habe es mit der Batman Demo (find das Spiel super, werde ich mir kaufen) und Fluidmark probiert. Läuft einwandfrei. 
Die Club 3d 9600 GT Green Edition kann ich sehr empfehlen, vor allem der Kühler ist sehr leise und kein 6 pin Anschluß notwendig.

System siehe Signatur


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi leute. Kleiner tip, der neuste treiber ist nicht immer der beste.
Bitte bei denen das patchen nicht geht, wie nothing patched!....Done, oder ähnliche fehlermeldungen, bitte folgendes testen:
NV treiber + physX deinstall 
mit driver sweeper treiber-leichen löschen.
dann das install, sollte gehen.
NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch 
1.02 patch geht auch.


----------



## KillBoHn (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hey erstmal super vielen dank für diese geniale anleitung. habe heute meine 5870 mit ner gts250 verbunden und läuft auch alles, hab nur mal ne frage und zwar ist es ja so, dass ich z.B. ein fenter rechts aus den bild schieben kann, so funktioniert auch die funktion von windows 7 nicht mehr, dass sich das fenster automatisch vergrößert wenn man es an den bildschirmrand zieht, kann man das irgendwie ändern? vielen dank


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ KillBoHn das ist das Problem mit den imaginären Bildschirm, und leider kann man das noch nicht ändern. Finde das auch dumm aber ich meine mal man kann damit leben.
Danke noch mal für die Positive Rücknachricht. Freue mich immer wieder darüber.


----------



## Saudumm (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> zb. Mirror's Edge ruckelt


Nachdem ich mir nun auch ne eine HD5850 zugelegt habe (die erste ATI meines Lebens ) hab ich die Lösung für das Ruckel-Problem in Mirrors Edge gefunden:

- Geh in den Mirrors Edge Ordner
- dann in den Ordner Binaries
- benenne die *PhysXDevice.dll* in *PhysXDevice.bak* um

Danach rennt das Spiel mit PhysX-Effekten und maximaler Grafik 

evtl. lässt sich ja das Sacred-Problem auch so lösen.

Gruß Saudumm


----------



## Faxenkram (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon, 

vielen Dank für die grossartige Entdeckung dieser Kombi und deren detaillierter Anleitung. 

Ich habe mir nun daraufhin eine 9600GT zugelegt und in meinem verbleibenden 3. PCI-E Port angeschlossen.

Mein Setup ist leider einiges umfangreicher als die hier beschriebene Basiskonfiguration und deshalb passt bei mir die Anleitung bei einigen Punkten nicht eindeutig.

Meine Konfig: Core i7 950 + X58 Rampage II Extreme 
+ 5970 + 5870 (im Crossfire) 
+ 3x Samsung 24'' (im Eyefinity-Betrieb) 
+ 9600GT für PhysX  
... also nahe am derzeit möglichen Maximum

Mein Ergebnis des ersten Versuchs:
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/621/physxj.jpg
(warum krieg ich die Grafik nur als Link eingefügt??? In der Vorschau ist sie sichtbar!)

Fragen:

1. PCGHW schreibt in der letzten Ausgabe, es muß ein Monitor mit der Geforce verbunden werden um PhysX überhaupt zu aktivieren. Sonst ginge es nicht. In Deiner Anleitung steht das aber anders. Was ist nun korrekt?

2. Da ich 3 Monitore im Eyefinity nutze, muß ich dann trotzem nur einen doppelt anschliessen (5970 DP +9600GT VGA) ??

3. PCGHW schreibt, dass der Patch 1.02 direkt nach der Treiberinstallation ausgeführt werden soll, also nicht nach einem Reboot in Safe-Mode. So steht es auch in dem Textdokument, welches sich in dem Patch-Archiv in diesem Thread findet. So habe ich es dann auch gemacht und konnte alle nachfolgenden Punkte auch aktivieren (siehe Screenshot oben).
In der Anleitung ist der Patch im Safemode aber ein wichtiger Punkt. Welche Vorgehensweise ist nun richtig?

4. Eyefinity + PhysX scheint ja möglich zu sein. Siehe hier:
http://www.youtube.com/v/nCFsQYQnygA?hl=de_DE&fs=1
Nur: Wie??

5. Meine angezeigte Bildschirmkonfig hat folgenden Hintergrund: Im Original Eyefinity-Setup ist immer der linke Monitor der Hauptmonitor für Single-Screen-Auflösungen. Ich wollte aber den mittleren als Hauptmonitor, da dieser auch am Displayportadapter hängt. Dies vermeidet Fehlermeldungen.
Damit wird die Eyefinity-Gruppe normalerweise mit '2' benannt. 
Nun beim hinzufügen der 3. Karte (9600GT) rutscht diese im Setup auf die 1 und scheint im Crossfire den Primärmonitor betreiben zu wollen.
Im Ergebnis entsteht beim Versuch, Vantage im Crossfire mit PhysX laufen zu lassen ein unerträgliches Auflösungsgeflacker.
Wie am besten vorgehen?

Ich glaube, ich bin nur noch wenige Schritte vom Ziel und würd mich über kompetente Mithilfe sehr freuen!


----------



## Alvadir (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> J a richtig, du brauchst ein board mit mind. 2x PCI-e 16x( egal ob crossfire oder SLI) und windows7. Ohne win 7 geht es auch nicht.



Würde das ganze mit diesem Board hier: 
"ASUS P7P55D, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB960-G0EAY00Z)" 
funktionieren oder muss das Mainboard CrossfireX x16/x16 unterstützen.
PCIe x16 Slots hat es ja ansonsten zweimal, aber es unterstützt CrossfireX nur x8/x4.


----------



## Saudumm (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Alvadir schrieb:


> Würde das ganze mit diesem Board hier:
> "ASUS P7P55D, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB960-G0EAY00Z)"
> funktionieren oder muss das Mainboard CrossfireX x16/x16 unterstützen.
> PCIe x16 Slots hat es ja ansonsten zweimal, aber es unterstützt CrossfireX nur x8/x4.


Ich hab auch das P7P55D und es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Alvadir (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Saudumm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das P7P55D und es funktioniert einwandfrei.



Alles klar, super!
Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Kurtch (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So hier mal von mir nen kleiner Benchmark/Vergleich zum Thema.

Hab mal mit Fluidmark verglichen wie sich die GT220 im Vergleich zum Phenom schlägt.

YouTube - Comparison Phenom II vs Nvidia GT 220


----------



## Saudumm (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab heute mit dem 3DMark Vantage gebencht. Komplett kann man es hier lesen: http://www.pcaction.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4157

Kurzzusammenfassung:



> Lauf 1 mit aktiviertem PhysX:
> 
> 3D Mark Score: 0 (wtf??)
> GPU Score: 10996
> ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Faxenkram .Bitte, bitte geh nach meine Anleitung und nicht was PCGH in den Heft schreibt. Meine anleitung habe ich von den software-entwickler der diesen PhysX patch herausgebracht hat, wenn du diese Anleitung korrekt und vorsichtig schritt für schritt arbeitest, wird es funktionieren. Die 9600GT für PhysX, bitte nicht an den Monitor anschliessen, denn  um sonst steht nicht da dezidierte Grafikkarte. Diese ist nur für PhysX da und nicht für Bilder ausgeben. Mich  das es an was PCGH da für ein Mist im Heft geschrieben hat.


----------



## AMDman (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo...wenn ich ne NV Karte mit dazu nehme (meietwegen ne 8600 GT) als physx unterstützung...laufen dann beide auf meinem Board nur mit 8 Lanes?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

AMDman, ich benötige mehr angaben von deine Hardware. Mainboard und haupt-Grafikkarte.


----------



## AMDman (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mein Board ist das Asus M4A78T-E...Hauptkarte ist die 4890...


----------



## KOF328 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

es würde mich interessieren, ich würde gerne meine jetzige 9800gt als physx karte nutzen wenn (noch in diesem jahrhundert) meine 5870 kommt.

Sys:
i7-860@stock
Asus P7P55D Pro
4GB G-Skill Ripjaws
Palit 9800GT (->Sapphire HD5870)

EDIT: BS ist windows 7 ultimate x64


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

alsu und wie geht das mit xp?

wenn ich den ati und nvidiatreiber installiere zeigt nur meine 8600gt ein bild an und nicht die 4870 x2...


----------



## Kurtch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

darfst auch den monitor nur an die ATI anschliessen. An der Nvidia die NIRGENDS amgeschlossen ist musst über Desptop Erweiterung erzwingen das die versucht sich zu verbinden.

Schau mal den Thread genau durch sind paar gute links drinnen und die Anleitung sollte auch stimmen.

Gruss


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmmmpf - ich hab xp- und da sagt der patch-nothing patched - zudem wird kein bild angezeigt wenn ich den monitor an die ati-karte stecke... - erst wenn der pc ganz hochgefahren ist - im bios und so zeigt nur die nvidia ein bild...

aber der ati-treiber versucht irgendwie mit der nvidia karte zu connecten wenn ich den nvidia-treiber installiert habe...


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

PhysX-Konfiguration gibts bei mir nicht warum das?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@AMDman dein Asus M4A78T-E ist dafür geeignet und die 8600GT ist gut dafür, mit den 8 lanes ist nicht schlimm.
@KOF328 deine jetzige 9800gt als PhysX Karte ist sehr gut als PhysX, die sollte die nächsten 3 Jahre ohne Probleme PhysX berechnen können. 
@Hardcoreentertaiment auf der ersten Seite(die Anleitung steht: *NUR WINDOWS 7*
@B-rabbit1984 mehr Infos wären schön, dass ich dein Problem besser lösen kann.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @AMDman dein Asus M4A78T-E ist dafür geeignet und die 8600GT ist gut dafür, mit den 8 lanes ist nicht schlimm.
> @KOF328 deine jetzige 9800gt als PhysX Karte ist sehr gut als PhysX, die sollte die nächsten 3 Jahre ohne Probleme PhysX berechnen können.
> @Hardcoreentertaiment auf der ersten Seite(die Anleitung steht: *NUR WINDOWS 7*
> @B-rabbit1984 mehr Infos wären schön, dass ich dein Problem besser lösen kann.




klugscheisser!

les was ich geschrieben hab - ich weiß das es nicht für xp ist - trotzdem soll es ja möglich sein...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Hardcoreentertaiment, bitte mäßige deine ausdrücke. 
Kleine Info vom Entwickler. 
It is possible to make it work for XP. You can find 190.62 drivers "modded" for XP, they will work (although they are not pure 190.62).
The most difficult part for XP is to actually setup 2 GPUs with drivers to work together. WDDM 1.1 is the first platform which supporting such configurations natively, that's why i recommend doing it on Windows 7. Besides, if you own such a great multimedia hardware, why not switch to Windows 7? It shouldn't be worse than XP.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok habe alles so wie oben beschrieben gamacht un das NVIDIA toll geöffnet aber dort steht nichts von PhysX  warum das


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ B-rabbit1984 mehr Hardware Infos und was du alles geacht hast, genau wie Betriebssystem, sowie alle treiberversion wären für mich hilfreicher und dir zu helfen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ach so ok 

System:
Asus MIIF
ATI HD4870x2
NVIDIA gt8500
4GB RAM
4 HDD's

Betriebssytem und treiber 

Win 7 Home P. 32bit
neusten ati Treiber und Nvidia treiber 

hoffe das hilft was


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmmm, da ist das Problem, die 8500GT ist nicht PhysX fähig. 
Siehe hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1258949-post1.html


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> ach so ok
> 
> System:
> Asus MIIF
> ...



du nudel xD - hättest du mir mal geschrieben das dus mit ner 8500gt versucht hast...



ehhm-gordon-und woher bekomme ich jetzt den treiber? - den modified


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok gut zu wissen trotzdem danke warum geht das mit einer gt 8500 nicht die kann das doch auch


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

da hatte ich mich vieeicht verschrieben, aber es war eine 8600GT mit 512 mb VRAM. Es geht nur ab 8600GT oder 9500GT oder GT220.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann man das nicht irgendwie hin bekommen das auch ne gt 8500 geht


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol-nein-wie denn? - du kannst doch auch keine ati karte mit nvidiatreiber btreiben...
physx unterstützung wird nun mal nicht gegeben-außer du flasht deine grafikkarte mit nem modigiziertem bios - was es aber noch nicht gibt...


----------



## freakyd84 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

vielen dank Saudumm für den tip mit mirros edge. funktioniert einwandfrei  aber laderuckler wenn phyx aktiviert ist bei sacred2 habe ich immer noch  hast du da auch eine lösung?

lg freakyd


----------



## Saudumm (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> vielen dank Saudumm für den tip mit mirros edge. funktioniert einwandfrei  aber laderuckler wenn phyx aktiviert ist bei sacred2 habe ich immer noch  hast du da auch eine lösung?
> 
> lg freakyd


Ne, sorry. Sacred 2 hab selbst nicht.


----------



## ILAN12346 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

DUUUUU!!! bist mein held 

ich habs erstmal im 2.PC getstet

und es funtzt TOP! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ILAN12346

edit:

hm, verdammt..
zu früh gefreut D:

ich hab Missive Grafikfeher, bei allem was iwi PhysX nutzt

also Nur die PhysXelemente buggen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die GT120 ist mit den settings >10 min Furmarkstable

und tut eig top

aber selbst alles herundergetaktet (cpu 3GHz, 29Xt minimumclock, GT120 minimumclock)

die Fehler sind da

D:

edit²: hehe ich dachte ich hätte meine HD2900XT abgeschossen als 

ich das




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Crysis gesehen hab -___-

und das obwohl Crysis kein PhysX Nutz :v

aber naja, in allen anderen games, auser eben Crysis und allen PhysX aps hab ich keine bugs^^

Moin Komt Win7 auf das 2. sys und dann wirt nommal getetstet^^

wenn dann alles Funtzt hol ich mir ne 96GT für den MAIN

asso, because XP ..

In der readme steht WINxp/server 2003 support....

^^

- added support for XP/2003 drivers


----------



## ILAN12346 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> lol-nein-wie denn? - du kannst doch auch keine ati karte mit nvidiatreiber btreiben...
> physx unterstützung wird nun mal nicht gegeben-außer du flasht deine grafikkarte mit nem modigiziertem bios - was es aber noch nicht gibt...


 

o__O ??

ich war jetzt sicher nicht gemeint aber was willst du damitt sagen? ._.

MFg ILAN12346

edit: sry D:
doppelpost ._.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ILAN12346, ich blicke bei den Text nicht durch.
Was ist jetzt dein anliegen? 
Unterstützung für NVIDIA PhysX Beschleunigung auf allen Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 8, 9, 100 und 200 mit mindestens 256 MB eigenem Grafikspeicher und 32 Recheneinheiten (Stream-Prozessoren).


----------



## ILAN12346 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ganz einfach, es Funtzt top, 

nur hab ich GRafikfehler @ PhysXgames

aber die Beschleunigung , also HardwarePhysX ist 100% da

und nebenbei hab ich nun Massive Grafikf ehler @ Crysis, das kein PhysX nutzt .________.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

info über MB+GraKa+NT+OS wäre praktisch für mich genau so wie treiber von ati und nv sowie welcher patch.


----------



## ILAN12346 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich install Grade Win7 aufm 2. sys

vllt tuts da besser, will das ja eh Testen Bevor das in den "MAIN" kommt


AsLO 

LC Power 550W
ATI HD2900XT
NV GT120
now Win7

@ XP war Aktueller NV/PhysX/ATI Treiber

ich install jetzt 



			
				Gordon-1979 schrieb:
			
		

> NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch


 

in 10 min geb ich beschei obs funtzt^^

edit

es tut^^

thx nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



asso, GPU-z buggt .__.

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut ich habe herausgefunden, das die Kombination von NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch am besten geht. aber der 9.10 Probleme bei Dirt 2 macht, nur im Menü, sonst ist der am besten.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nur hab ich (schon immer beid er Graka) Probleme mit allen Treibern ab 8.6

die geht dann nicht mehr in die 3D takte, bzw un-OC-able^^

daher der 8.5

achso, ich hab die Graka gerate im PCIe1X stecken und das tut auch OHNE PhysX perf verlust^^

also alle die KEIN CF/SLI mobo haben können die NV auch in einen PCIe 1X stecken. 

entweder Mit einem Riser Kabel (diese Verlängerungskabel) wo man den Stecker nach hinden öffnet, oder den PCIe 1X am Mobo direkt nach hinten öffnen.

Alles auf eigene Gefahr, also wenn was Putt geht haltet mich da raus^^

MFG ILAN12346

edit: Funktioniert wirklich perfekt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pressi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe zurzeit den Catalsyst 9.12 laufen.

Kann man später den Catalyst einfach tauschen oder bringt das die ganze Konfiguration durcheinander ? Als Beispiel den Wechsel von Catalyst 9.12 auf 10.2

Sonst läuft die Config super


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke, klasse Anleitung ging wie geschmiert!


----------



## jürgen123456 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich habe eine ATI 5870 + GT 240 mit den entsprechenden Modtreiber am laufen und das ganze funktioniert super ( PhysX auf hoch ) bis auf kurze Laderuckler wenn eine Szene mit PhysX kommt.
Allerdings werde ich die Palit 240 Gt wieder rausschmeißen da sie viel zu laut ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mehr infos wären schön.


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

zu was denn?, hat doch nimand probleme 

das is so standart post oder? ^^

MFG ILAN12346 (nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## LordRevan1991 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon-1979:
Wie bist du eigentlich darauf gekommen, den Patch im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren? Ich hab's nämlich gemacht wie im ersten Post beschrieben, beim Patchen kam allerdings diese Meldung, und im Nvidia Control Panel fehlte die "PhysX aktivieren" Option.

Daraufhin hab ich's einfach wie in der Readme vom Patch beschrieben gemacht und den Patch direkt nach der Nvidia-Treiber-Installation installiert, _vor_ dem Neustart, und siehe an: die Option im Treiberpanel ist da, Fluidmark läuft.

Leider bringt mir das ganze nichts, Mirror's Edge bleibt nach wenigen Sekunden mit Artefakten hängen, gleiches gilt für den 3D Mark Vantage... Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher woran das liegt, denn mit "GPU-PhysX deaktiviert" und im Geräte-Manager deaktivierter PhysX-Karte tauchen die Artefakte (mit anschließendem Absturz) immer noch auf, bloß später.

PhysX-Karte: MSI 8600GT, 256MB
Catalyst 10.1 und GF 196.34


EDIT: Problem gelöst, die Artefakte hatten nichts mit PhysX zu tun - vielmehr mit meiner Radeon, die offenbar nicht genug Spannung hatte. Mirror's Edge läuft mit >40 fps im 2. Kapitel, wo die Cops die Glasscheiben zerschiessen.
Benutze jetzt Catalyst 9.12, GF 196.21, den PhysX-Patch 1.02 habe ich nach wie vor direkt nach der NV-Treiber-Installation installiert, vor dem Neustart; den virtuellen Bildschirm habe ich auch eingerichtet.
Wer immer noch Probleme mit dem Patchen hat, sollte es vielleicht auf diese Weise versuchen.

Last but not least... Danke für diese Anleitung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

in der readme steht ja auch das XP/server2003 supportet ist^^


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich will das mit PhsyX (Zotac 9800GT) auch mal probieren (Hauptkarte Ati 4890). Aber bin mir noch nicht sicher wie ich es Installiere. Meine SYS hat winXP 32 bit sowie Win 7 64bit. Zunerst würde ich es unter Win XP probieren. Um den Mod patch zuvermeiden würde ich einfach einen älter Treiber versuchen oder muss es ein aktueller Teiber + Patch für PhsyX sein?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nein ist keine Plicht aber abe besser beide PhysX Patches, dabei das es wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mal sehen was passiert wenn ichs probiere. Dann melde ich mich auch wieder.


----------



## pushook (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi @all

Habe jetzt eine 5870 mit einer GT 240 am laufen. Soweit sogut. Physx lässt sich aktivieren obwohl beim patchen "can´t find pattern" stand. auch im Safe Mode das gleiche. Unter Fluidmark sehe ich aber ob Physx arbeitet oder nicht.

Komischerweise funktioniert jetzt CPU-Z 64bit nicht mehr!! Bleibt immer bei "Graphics" hängen! Weiss einer warum? 

gruss push

€dit: hat sich erledigt! Hab nen anderen nvidia Treiber genommen. Jetzt funzt es^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

paar infos über Treiber und welches windows wären schön.


----------



## pushook (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ups sry,

Win 7 64bit, Nvidia Treiber war der neueste 196.xx. Hab den deinstalliert und den 195.62 genommen. Jetzt lauft CPU-Z wieder.

Anleitung is Tip Top. Aber das mit dem Patchen is trotzdem komisch. Er schreibt immer noch "can´t patch pattern". Dann am Ende steht aber patch done! Naja aktivieren konnte ich es ja trotzdem im control Panel.

gruss


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für das positive feedback.
Zur Not den Nvidia und PhysX treiber deinstall und mit Driver Sweeper  die treiberleichen löschen und dann denn 195.62 neu aufspielen wie nach meiner Anleitung. Vielleicht geht es dann.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich das es bei mir nicht richtig läuft. Als Treiber habe ich 196.21 WinXP 32 bit. Beim PhysX mod Patch 1.01 gabs keine Probleme der 1.02 ließ sich nicht Installieren da die Datein nvapi64.dll nicht vorhanden war. Trotzdem bin ich weiter wie im Statpost vorgegangen und konnte auch PhysX aktivieren aber es scheint nicht wirklich zulaufen. Allerdings hab ich es erstmal nur mit 3 Mark06 getestet.

   Nachtrag

  Während es sich unter XP PhysX aktivieren lässt aber wohl noch nicht richtig geht. Hatte ich unter Win 7 mehr erfolg wie man beim Vantage Benchmark sehen kann. Allerdings habe ich die Installation etwas anders gemacht als im Startpost beschrieben. Auf hardwareluxx gibt’s einen Nvidia Treiber für Win7 der bereits gemoddet ist. Ich vermute mal das er einfach denn Originalen NV Treiber zunächst entpackt hat und dann gleich gepatcht hat. Somit Installiert man gleich den gepatchten  Treiber und erspart sich den abgesicherten Modus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Für XP gibt es hier ein Patch:
Hybrid PhysX mod 1.02: 195.xx drivers and Win XP support | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News
Nicht schlecht mit  hardwareluxx.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja genau denn habe ich auch verwendet er ist ja für 32 und 64Bit. Die nvapi.dll (nur bei 32 bit vorhanden) habe ich erfolgreich gepatcht die nvapi64.dll (kann er ja nicht finden weil ich kein 64 Bit habe). Aktivieren geht unter XP wie Vista nur das es unter XP Irgendwie nicht läuft.

Also 3Dmark 06 scheint auch unter Win 7 nicht von PhysX zu profiteren. Möglicherweise sind die Moddpatches nicht in der Lage dafür zusorgen das PhysX überall läuft.


----------



## Faxenkram (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe es nun endlich geschafft! Juhu! 

Die Mods der Nvidia-Treiber habe ich nicht zum laufen bekommen, aber der gemoddete Treiber von Hardwareluxx funktionierte auf Anhieb!

Habe nun folgendes Setup *stabil *zum Laufen bekommen:

Corsair HX1000 
Core I7 @4.4GHz unter H2O Aussenkühlung!
2x 5970 @ 800 Mem1060 -> CCC 10.1 Crash Hotfix
Geforce 9600GT @ Physx -> Forceware 196.21 Win7 x64 premodded
3x Samsung 2494HM (24'') im Eyefinity

*3DMark Vantage* *P36150 *GPU37593 CPU32417     Just beat it!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7927/vantage2x59709600gtcpuie.jpg

Alle bisher getesteten Spiele laufen traumhaft im Eyefinity!!

Das einzige, was nicht mehr funktioniert ist CPU-Z, da es diese Kartenkombination nicht auslesen kann. Damit kann ich erstmal leben 

@ Tommy_The_Kid: 3DMark 06 unterstützt meines Wissens kein PhysX in den CPU Tests.


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Faxenkram schrieb:


> Just beat it!


 

naja, der CPUscore is lame, (natürlich nur verhältnissmäsig^^)

meine e7300 @ 4 + 98GT @ 700/900/1900 macht 30.8K CPUscore 

aber Epic GPUscore^^

ich hab nur 10K ._.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Faxenkram (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> naja, der CPUscore is lame, (natürlich nur verhältnissmäsig^^)
> 
> meine e7300 @ 4 + 98GT @ 700/900/1900 macht 30.8K CPUscore
> 
> ...



Das mit dem CPU score stimmt! Hatte HT nicht aktiviert.
Mit HT sieht das ganze so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

süß 

Oce mal die Graka bisschen, 

dann haste vllt 45K 

MFG ILAN12346

edit:

MOMENT!!! :o

was ist mi deiner 96GT los? :o!

128 bit?!?!?
DDR2 ?!?!?

sry für OT, aber ich war Grade bisschen geschockt o.O


----------



## Faxenkram (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> süß
> 
> Oce mal die Graka bisschen,
> 
> ...



Die 5970'er sind schon am Maximum bei 815. Ich habe bis dato nur 1000W im Rechner. Rechne mal nach. Mehr führt nur zu Abstürzen oder Einzelcore-Abschalten an den Graka's. Alles x-mal getestet.

Habe allerdings noch 2 EK-Waterblocks rumliegen, die ich gern wieder auf die beiden 59'er montieren würde, wenn ATI endlich mal die Treiber bzw. das Bios stabil bekommt. Bis dato: Under Water = Abstürze , Temp-minimum: ca. 35° sonst Absturz. Mit Wakü sind die Dinger beim derzeitigen Wetter auf 3°. Da frieren die Sensoren!! 

Ach ja, ein gebrauchtes TX750 hab ich nun auch noch. Das wird wohl das Mainboard betreiben und das HX1000 die Grafikkarten. 1750W und alles unter Wasser sollte mich dann vielleicht auch auf 42-45K bringen.

Ja, die 9600GT ist sicher noch nicht richtig mit im Spiel. Am Mainboard kann ich in der Kombi nicht mal mehr den PCIE-Multi einstellen. Wollte x16 x16 x1 - aber habe nun x16 x8 x8. Die 5 Kerne überhaupt gemeinsam zum laufen zu bringen ging nur mit mehreren Kartenwechseln.
Das was nicht stimmt zeigt sich allein schon daran, das CPU-Z und CPU-HW-Mon nicht mehr starten.
Beim Programmstart von CPU-Z bleibt das Programm bei der Erkennung der Grafikkarten hängen.   Hier muß ich noch weiter studieren, wie sich das beheben lässt.

Für gute Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar !!


----------



## windows (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gutes How To


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Faxenkram 

ich hab OC von der 96GT gemeint^^

ok, hmm

du hast aber schon 64 bit, oder?
dan sonst wirts Knapp mit der Hardware addressirung, das wären @ 32 Bit ja nichtmal 2 GB ram die du nutzen Könntest

naja, wenn ich ne idee hab schreib ich die ne PM(nicht das hir alles ot ist), ich guck mal ob ich was finde 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Für PhysX reicht DDR2 und 128 bit bus-speed locker aus. den die 9600gt soll nur PhysX machen und keine Spiele Rendern da ist die Stream-prozessoren Anzahl Ausschlaggebender.


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich hab zz ne 86GT @ 700/400/1900 als PhysXslave im MAIN, un ich muss sdaen, die reicht absolut, Batman minFPS ~ 50^^

natürlich hat ne 98/6 GT mehr Power, aber so für den Kleinen geldbeutel ist die top

@ Faxenkram 

sry das ich hir panik gemacht hab 

ich hab Grade gesehen das es ne 96GT mitddr2 gibt und die auch 128Bit hat, das sind dann meistens die eco´s/greens^^
also die Graka is abs OK 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Faxenkram (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ilan -> yep, hap ich auch rausgefunden, nachdem ich die 96GT mal ausgebaut habe. Konnte es auch selbst kaum glauben - aber tatsächlich:
128Bit DDR2 steht drauf.

@Gordon -> Risen unterstützt ja auch PhysX. Sah als es lief echt traumhaft aus.  Nachdem ich die neueste PhysX Software installiert habe zeigt das Spiel nur noch zerstörte Grafik. Es ist, als würden von jeder PhysX-Quelle in alle Richtungen riesige Dreiecke ausstrahlen. Hab das Spiel schon x-mal neuinstalliert - immer der gleiche Effekt. Ist nun auch in Batman an manchen Stellen aufgetreten - allerdings in wesentlich geringerem Umfang.
Hast Du solche Effekte schon mal gesehen? Wie krieg ich die Spiele wieder gefixt?


----------



## ILAN12346 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich kenn das problem, das ist der NV Treiber, versuch den 191.07 der Funtzt^^

Mein Post

interessanterweise Buggyt auch Crysis^^ Obwohl das garkein PhysX nutzt

naja, mit dem Forceware 191.07 sind die Bugs weg

aber nochmal ne andere Frage, ich Bekomm PhysX in Mirrors Edge nicht zum Laufen, in allen Games Funzt es, nur eben da nicht

hat Jmd ein Vergleichpaares Problem? und hat es bestenfalls schon gelöst?

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Laut hardwareluxx



> _Mirrors Edge_ - im Spielverzeichnis muss die "PhysXDevice.dll" in  "PhysXDevice.bak" umbenannt werden



Ob das funktioniert weiss ich nicht da ich das Game nicht habe.


----------



## Saudumm (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Laut hardwareluxx
> 
> 
> 
> Ob das funktioniert weiss ich nicht da ich das Game nicht habe.


Das funzt, hab ich schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorne geschrieben.


----------



## ILAN12346 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ahh, Perfekt

Funtzt 

Danke

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Faxenkram bei Post #5 kann man die besten Paarungen der treiber mit patch nachlesen. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377


----------



## Faxenkram (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ Faxenkram bei Post #5 kann man die besten Paarungen der treiber mit patch nachlesen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377



Hi Gordon, ich habe den 191-er NVidia Treiber nicht draufgespielt, da ich mit den Mod's 1.01 und 1.02  keinen Patcherfolg im Safemode hatte.

Selbst eine Neuinstallation (Star Trek Online) zeigte sofort diese Fehler.

Die gemoddeten Treiber 195 und 196 funktionieren (lt. Fluidmark und Vantage) aber super - nur gibt es keinen gemoddeten 191-er.

Hab alles mehrfach deinstalliert (Treiber und Spiele) - aber immer das gleiche Geflacker (wie Ilan in seinem Bild gezeigt hat).

Nun hab die Platte formatiert und Win7 neuinstalliert. Risen läuft nun wieder.
PhysX probier ich später aus. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

EDIT: habs geschafft lauft nun aber wenn ich das CCC öffne zeigt er mir an das meine aktive GPU nicht unterstüzt wird. Hab die neuste version. Sollte ich evt. eine ältere version nehmen? Wenn ja welche? Danke


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Im CCC einfach auf "Desktop Properties" drücken und im Dropdown menu deine Graka auswählen, schon haste die normalen settings wie overdrive usw

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Skaronezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hätte ma ne frage zu der ganzen sache!

Mich würde das halt auch ziemlich reizen, das mal auszuprobieren 

Mein aktuelles System:

AMD Phenom II 965 x4 BE 3,4GH@Kern
Asus Crosshair III Formula
XFX Radeon HD5770 1GB GDDR5 (Eventuelle PhysX Karte wäre dann eine Leadtek PX8800GT)
4GB DDR3 Ram


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

na dann 

wiso nicht^^

MFG ILAN12346( Nice mobo :o )


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute, will das auch mal versuchen.
Hab noch eine 8600GS rumliegen.
1.Frage: Lohnt sich das überhaupt, eine 8600GS ist ja nicht stark.
2.Frage: Mein Board schaltet bei Cf ja auf 2x8 Lanes runter, beeinträchtigt das die Leistung?

Schon mal danke für die antworten.


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

1. wirt nicht Funtzenm da die nur 16 Shader hat,
2. Ja, wenn auch nur minimal

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kay, danke, dann lass ichs wohl lieber.


----------



## Skaronezz (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also nochmal für ganz doofe!


von der hardware her WÜRDE es bei mir funktionieren ja?


----------



## weizenleiche (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hätte hier eine 4870 mit 1GB Speicher
und eine 8500GT mit 256 MB Speicher ...

Reicht das? bzw. bringt das was?

Würde die 8500GT zusätzlich Wasserkühlen um den Core hochzuziehen...


----------



## 0815-TYP (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Coole Sache....5870 + meine GTX260  Das wird interessant.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Skaronezz
Klar gehts vorausgetzt BS ist Win XP oder Win7.

@AirKnight
Selbst wenns es geht (laut NV Hompage geht PhsyX erst ab 8600 GT) würde das teil eher Bremsen als Beschleunigen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also Moment 

selbst ne 86GT läuft richtig gut @ PhysX 

@ Mirrors edge dropts maxout auf ca 40FPS, wenn PhysXspaß abgeht^^
@ UT3 PhysXmod (Tornado Map) Maxout, drop auf ~ 35 FPS, aber immernoch mehr als genug 
@ Warmonger, Maxout Perma 60 -Vsync-FPS

Also ne 96/8 GT langweilt sich nur, und mit KEINEN! Game kann man sone Karte @ PhysX voll auslasten, nur eben 3Dmark, aber naja .....  das alles nur um bisschen Score haben, halt ich für sinnlos

ich hab jetzt auch nur ne 96GT da ich eine zur Hand hatte ;D


@ 0815-TYP, mich würde mal dein Vantage Score (vorallem CPU)  interessieren 

mit ner 98GT macht man ja schon 35K CPUScore, und mit ner 260 :o

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Duke_E (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe dank diesem Thread hier eine Radeon 5870 und eine GF 9600GT zum laufen bekommen und es funktioniert super mit PhysX (Batman, MirrorsEdge, Cryostasis). An der Stelle Danke für all die Infos!!!    

Allerdings habe ich zwei Fragen/Bedenken:
- CCC lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen ("...currently active GPU is not supported")
- der erweiterte Desktop stört mich etwas, da ich viel mit den magnetischen Fenstern arbeite (Windows7). Gibt es da eine Einstellung (z.B. den Desktop zu klonen anstatt zu erweitern)?

Danke


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> @Skaronezz
> Klar gehts vorausgetzt BS ist Win XP oder Win7.
> 
> @AirKnight
> Selbst wenns es geht (laut NV Hompage geht PhsyX erst ab 8600 GT) würde das teil eher Bremsen als Beschleunigen.



Also hat das keinen Sinn?

Ich hätte hier eine 4870 mit 1GB Speicher
und eine 8500GT mit 256 MB Speicher ?

Andere Foren schreiben aber das die schon PhsyX hat ...

Was bräuchte ich für meine HD4870?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@AirKnight
Ich bin von der Liste ausgegangen Nvidia physx_gpus. Durch irgendeinen Fehler konnte ich sogar meine 8400GS PhysX im Treiber einstellen obwohl die eigentlich nicht unterstützt wird. Ob es überhaut Funktioniert hätte konnte ich nicht leider testen.
Die meisten sind der Meinung das PhysX sich erst ab einer 8600GT lohnt Probieren Kannst du es natürlich trotzdem. 
Du musst nur denn Mod Treiber Installiern  Mod Treiber.Dannach machst du weiter wie es im Startpost ab Schritt 6 steht.


----------



## weizenleiche (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wäre ne HD4870 und ne 9600GT ne bessere Option?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## C0dR (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habe auch noch ein interessantes problem.

Und zwar habe ich alles exakt nach anleitung gemacht, patch wurde auch ausgeführt, im nividia control center kann ich auch PhysX aktivieren, aber in Fluidmark steht dennoch Software PhysX. 
Habe auch shcon versucht die treiber komplett zu deinstallieren und den ganzen Prozess nochmal zu machen, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Weis da einer rat? Komm echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## weizenleiche (5. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage

Ich hätte jetzt ne 4870 mit einem Gigabyte und eine 9600GT mit einem Gigabyte als Beschleuniger ...
Nur was wird denn eigentlich beschleunigt?

Denn auf dem Bild im Startpost wo einmal die 3DMark Ergebnisse ohne und mit PhysX stehen, hat die ATI alleine mehr FPS als im Verbund mit der nvidia ...


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also, is ganz easy, Bei spielen die "PhysX" nutzen ist es Möglich die Physikberechnungen, die eigentlich die CPU Übernimmt, auf eine Nvidia Grafikkarte auszulagern.

unter "Physikberechnungen" fallen, Partikel, Wasser, Trümmer von irgendwas, Splitter, Rauch, usw, was eben alles iwi Physikalisch beeinflusst werden kann (zb.  beim durchn Rauch laufen, das der dann verdrängt wird usw.)


das hat mehrere vorteile.

1. Es geht Weitaus schneller
2. Die CPU Ist entlastet
3. Schönere Effekte, bzw Mehr Partikel, die Ohne Extra Beschleunigung (also durch jeweilige NV Graka) Nicht möglich wären, bzw im einstelligen FPS Bereich laufen würden.

Bei 3Dmark Vantage besteht der CPU test, der fast nur Aus Physikberechnung Besteht, deshalb so "Aufgepumpt" weil eben die nVidia Graka fast alles Übernimmt, und somit hat man da eben weitaus mehr, bzw Weitmehr als 100% Steigerung

zb. hab ich Ohne PhysX Beschleuniger Graka ~ 11000 als CPUscore, mit ner 8600GT hab ich ~25000 und mit ner 98GT ~45000.

aber die Reinen FPS bei den Gametests steigen nicht, da da nicht Viel an Physik anfällt.

In spielen ist das wiederum anders, bei Batman AA hab ich Ohne die Nv Graka nur ~ 9-14 FPS und mit ner 86GT 50-75 und das alles Maxout 

also das gibt schon nen Hammer Leistungschub

Mirrows Edge, Bei der Szene im 2, Kap. (da wo die cops auf die scheiben schießen^^) hab ich normal ~ 4-9 FPS, mit 86GT ~40

Also ich denk mal das spricht für sich 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Duke_E (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nochmal kurz die Frage:
Kann man anstelle von "Desktop erweitern" auch Desktop-Klonen einstellen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Naja Ati + physx hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt 

du bist ja auch nicht gleichzeitig Jedi und Sith oder Frau und Mann


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Duke_E schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz die Frage:
> Kann man anstelle von "Desktop erweitern" auch Desktop-Klonen einstellen? Wenn ja, wie?


 

Gibts die option? 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Duke_E (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Naja Ati + physx hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt
> 
> du bist ja auch nicht gleichzeitig Jedi und Sith oder Frau und Mann




Naja, so ganz stimmig ist der Vergleich nun nicht. Ich habe mit der Kombi zumindest sehr viel Spaß. Nur das mit dem "Desktop Erweitern" stört mich etwas...


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Naja Ati + physx hat mich noch nicht so überzeugt
> du bist ja auch nicht gleichzeitig Jedi und Sith oder Frau und Mann


 
naja, das nicht aber die Vorteile nutzen ist eben optimal
also Jedi mit Tolles Sith-Kräften, oder Frau mit Technikverständnis (nix gegen Frauen  )
Ich sehe meine Nv auch nur als "PhysX-Slave" 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke ILAN12346 für die Vertretung. 
Desktop muss erweitert werden und nicht Klonen, sonst geht es nicht.
Bitte keine anderen PhysX GraKa nutzen, da
1. nicht genug Stream-Prozessoren zur Berechnung
2. die Karte konnte schaden tragen durch Überlastung.
Bitte an die liste im Startpost.
@Fl_o der verglich ist Blödsinnig denn hier hat es nichts mit Kieg oder Geschlechterkampf zu tun sondern mit vereinte POWER von ATI/nVidia ok.


AirKnight schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt ne 4870 mit einem Gigabyte und eine 9600GT mit einem Gigabyte als Beschleuniger ...
> Nur was wird denn eigentlich beschleunigt?
> ...


 Das ist normal, dass bei Vantage die GPU punkte leicht sinken, denn ein 2. imaginärer Bildschirm benötigt auch etwas Leistung, trotz wo dieser nicht da ist.


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für das "Danke"  

Auch nochmal danke an dich für den tollen Support und den thread. 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich helfe sehr gerne Leute und deren Probleme mit den PC. Macht einfach Spaß und ich teile gerne mein wissen mit anderen. 
Was ich hasse, sind die Mensch, die solche Arbeit einfach zu schätzen können und nicht wissen welch Arbeit darin steckt.
@ILAN12346 kannst du bitte mal ein Benchmark test machen?
Also
PII 940 3.5 GHz | HD4870 820/1000 + 8600GT | 6 GB | 2.5 TB | 550W | M4A79 - Deluxe
Gegen:
PII 940 3.5 GHz | HD4870 820/1000 + GT120 | 6 GB | 2.5 TB | 550W | M4A79 - Deluxe
Kannst du das machen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann ich dir schon sagen was raus kommt^^

die GT120 ist ~ 10 schneller

da die nen Höheren Shadertakt hat, bzw auch weiter geht, beim OC

Nur macht die (GT120) bei mir Ziemlich Probleme, da der Speicher Buggy ist, also nur bei mir ;D

also @ stockclock ist die GT120 (aka 95GT) schneller
auf selben takt: gleichgut
Maxoc is die GT120 besser, da die bis 720GPU, 1900 Shader geht, stable (die 86GT geht nur bis 700/1780)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

was die 210GT ist 10 FPS oder 10% schneller als die 9500GT??
Teste mal mit 3dmark Vantage.


----------



## No_Pyler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Weiß nicht genau obs hier rein passt aber ich habe vor meine neue HD5770 als Grafikarte zu benutzen und die alte 8800GT wegen physX drin zu behalten.
Imoment habe ich ein Xilence Power 480W Redwing NT.Würde dies reichen um die beiden Grafikarten und mein Athlon II X4 620 zuversorgen oder wird das zuviel?


----------



## fr0z0ne (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

diese frage wurde vieleicht schon in den vergangenen 16 seiten gestellt, jedoch habe ich erst die ersten 4 durchgelesen ...!

spielt es eine rolle was für eine der erwähnten karte ich als physx karte benutze, oder ist es einen unterschied ob eine 8800er oder eine gt260 verbaut wird? 

ich spiele mit einer 5870 und möchte für metro 2033 gerüstet sein ...


----------



## ILAN12346 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> was die 210GT ist 10 FPS oder 10% schneller als die 9500GT??
> Teste mal mit 3dmark Vantage.


 

die GT120 ist nur eine relabelde 9500GT (nvidia eben -.-) und ist 10% schneller als ne 8600GT (bei orginaltakten)

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@No_Pyler:
Das kannst du nachrechnen,http://www.be-quiet.net/calculator.php (Ergebnis minus 12%), oder du testest es. Alles einbauen, eine LED and die 12V und 5V anschließen( mit widerstand, LED-lüfter geht auch), Mit ein Programm CPU und bei graka auf 100% belasten und dann schauen ob die LED etwas dunkler werden, dann ist es zu viel. ich habe ein Athlon II X4 630@ 3.7GHz 1x 4870 + 8600GT und es geht mit 570W.
@fr0z0ne also die GeForce 8800 GT hat Stream-Prozessoren 112 und die GeForce GTX 260 Stream-Prozessoren 192. Je höher desto besser aber ein 8800GT ist eine gute PhysX-karte. Für Metro sollte beide locker ausreichen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich habe ein Athlon II X4 630@ 3.7GHz 1x 4870 + 8600GT und es geht mit 570W.


 
NAJAA wird knapp, sehe ich ja bei mir

mein PC geht Grundsätzlich nach 1-2 Min Furmark aus ._.

und das Ohne Graka OC bzw ohne 86GT

is zwar nochnie so Passiert, aber naja ;D

@ 24/7 OC (siehe sig.) hab ich mal eins dieser Wattmessgerät zwichen PC und Dose gehängt und Prime, furmark und 2 Instanzen Fluidmark (für die 86GT) gestartet, PC ging nach ~ 15 sec aus, und das Messgerät hat 610 Watt Spitze angezeigt, bei nem 550W PSU .__.

aber naja, Bald kommt neues 

ok, das war wohl bisschen off topic, sry 

ich werde mein Sys mal neu aufsetzen (muss endlich von der Win7RC weg, das fertige Installen) und dann mal alles durchbenchen, inclusive 86GT bzw GT120 als PhysXslave, das du mal die Daten bekommst 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## fr0z0ne (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@gordon, besten dank, dann lege ich mein augenmerk auf eine 8800gt als physx karte. dann durchstöbere ich mal die auktionshäuser ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> NAJAA wird knapp, sehe ich ja bei mir
> 
> mein PC geht Grundsätzlich nach 1-2 Min Furmark aus ._.
> 
> ...



@ ILAN12346 Nein Fehler, bei dir. 550W sind Ausgangsleistung nicht Eingangsleistung ist ja ein Multitransformator, für wandeln von Strom wird mehr oder weniger Strom benötigt, je nach Effizienz der Netzteils.
Teste mal cinebench 11 ( Cinebench R11.5: Neue Benchmark-Version erschienen, bis zu 1 Millionen Polygone im VGA-Test - Maxon, Cinebench, Download, Benchmark, R11.5 ), mit mulit-CPU test. Wenn dann der PC ausgeht, Übertaktungseinstellung ändern, wie vcore( 0.05v erhöhen) oder Multiplikator oder Bus-speed runter nehmen. dann noch mal testen ob es geht.


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

^^ is nur bei Furmark

is soweit auch egal, da ich mir eh ein neues kauf 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## PingPong (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi

@ilan....
i hätt ein 600watt nt von targan... wennst interesse hast ^^
mit 4 x 12volt leitung.. 20A pro leitung

mfg


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

sry aber ich hol mir ein Cougar s700CM 

(48A @ 12V ^^)

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## PingPong (11. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gute wahl ^^

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte Bewertung vom Thema nicht vergessen. 
Danke.


----------



## Mangogun2 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo.
Ich habe es auch versucht und es läuft hervorragend dank der Anleitung.
Danke noch mal.

Ich habe PHII 955be, Crosshair formula 2 , Powercolor Radon5870 LCS und eine GTX260 65nm. 

Danke noch mal an alle!!


----------



## AMDSempron (18. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin! Mal ne doofe Frage: Geht das ganze auch mit Crossfire und momentan eingesetztem Dual monitoring? Atm hab ich zwei HD4850 zusammen laufen, mein Board hat noch einen x16er Slot der nur auf x4 läuft. Da müsste dann in singleslotbauweise eine nVidia rein. Geht das dann treibermäßig oder geht dann alles zugrunde?


----------



## ILAN12346 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Mangogun2 schrieb:


> Ich habe PHII 955be, Crosshair formula 2 , Powercolor Radon5870 LCS und eine GTX260 65nm.
> 
> Danke noch mal an alle!!


 

Haste ja ein richtiges Übersystem, und ne GTX260 Als PhysXsklave is sicher richtig Hammer 



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Moin! Mal ne doofe Frage: Geht das ganze auch mit Crossfire und momentan eingesetztem Dual monitoring? Atm hab ich zwei HD4850 zusammen laufen, mein Board hat noch einen x16er Slot der nur auf x4 läuft. Da müsste dann in singleslotbauweise eine nVidia rein. Geht das dann treibermäßig oder geht dann alles zugrunde?


 
Also, ich sag mal das der treiber keine Probs macht, aber die Frage ist ob die NV im X4er tut ;D 

Haste jmd. im Bekanntenkreiß, der ne NV hat?
Vllt. kannst du´s damit testen 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Mangogun2 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja Danke. 
Ich brauche noch ein Prog. für die Temperatur. Das Gadget was ich für win7 habe läuft nicht mehr. GPU-Z gibt leider die Daten nicht an mein G13 weiter. Somit wird das schwer die Temp´s im Spiel ab zulesen. 
Also kennt jemand noch ein Prog. was auch auf einem G13 angezeigt wird?


----------



## ShirKhan (20. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Mangogun2 schrieb:


> Also kennt jemand noch ein Prog. was auch auf einem G13 angezeigt wird?


MSI Afterburner.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Mangogun2 schrieb:


> Ja Danke.
> Ich brauche noch ein Prog. für die Temperatur. Das Gadget was ich für win7 habe läuft nicht mehr. GPU-Z gibt leider die Daten nicht an mein G13 weiter. Somit wird das schwer die Temp´s im Spiel ab zulesen.
> Also kennt jemand noch ein Prog. was auch auf einem G13 angezeigt wird?


 

ich nutzte EVGA Precision, damit kannste OCEn, und ingame die Usage und Temps der Grakas anzeigen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als gatget ist das gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Moin! Mal ne doofe Frage: Geht das ganze auch mit Crossfire und momentan eingesetztem Dual monitoring? Atm hab ich zwei HD4850 zusammen laufen, mein Board hat noch einen x16er Slot der nur auf x4 läuft. Da müsste dann in singleslotbauweise eine nVidia rein. Geht das dann treibermäßig oder geht dann alles zugrunde?



ein X16 im x4 mode müsste gehen aber besser ist du gibt deine Hardware angaben Preis, dann ist es etwas einfacher.
@ ILAN12346 GPU observer habe ich auch. sehr praktisch.


----------



## Blacky92 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey,
ich kann evtl. ne 8800GTs (640MB) bekommen allerdings macht die solche komischen längsstreifen (auch schon im BIOS) ich vermute also nen RAM defekt der Karte.
wenn ich sie aber als Physik Karte nutze ist mir das Bild ja sch... egal.
Bringt das was oder ist das durch den defekt sowieso nutzlos?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm, is echt ne gute frage *denk*

macht die nur die streifen, und geht sonst alles, also 3D mode usw

oder Crasht der PC / die Graka / der driver iwann beim benutzen der Graka

also wenn die im 3D mode ohne besondere auffälligkeiten tut, bzw alles ganz normal geht, KÖNNTEST du die vllt auch als PhysXcard nutzen

edit: 

idee, wenn du die Graka drinn hast, als Hauptgraka und nen Screenshot machst, mit der "Druck" alias "S-Abf" Taste und auf dem Bild sind die steifen auch, könnte es Probleme geben, wenn auch so einen Screenshot keine streifen zu sehen sind, dann liegts am Output der graka, und das würde heißen das die als PhysXcard Prima tut.

Aber alles nur Theorie... 

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn..
ich denk man kann das schlecht pauschalisieren, ob die für die Zwecke noch Funktioniert

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Blacky92 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Muss ich also erst testen ehe ich genaures weiß oder?^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann man schlecht so spontan sagen, ob das geht oder nicht 
aber die Möglichkeit ist da 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ich spile mit dem Gedangen das zumachen und wolte mal fragen wie viele das gemacht haben und ob das auch ohne probleme geht und ob mann auch noxh ein paar mehr frames beckommt und welche nvidia karte ich mir hohlen soll nicht mehr als 100 euro besser weniger


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Was ist deine Hauptkarte?


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

meine hauptkarte ist eine xfx radeon hd 5850 black edition


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Eine 9600GT ist für die 5850 IMHO ok. So wurde es AFAIR auch seinerzeit bei PCGH empfohlen. Ich habe diese Kombination und kann bei Batman AA problemlos hohe PhysX-Einstellungen nutzen.

Mehr FPS erhältst du nicht, weil die Zweitkarte ausschließlich für PhysX-Effekte zuständig ist.

Ob es einfach ist? Dafür gibt es hier eine Anleitung und einen Riesenthread. Probier's aus! 

Eine Frage in eigener Sache: Ich steige auf eine 5870 Vapor-X um. Ist eurer Meinung nach dann eine 9800GT angeraten oder kann ich bei der 9600GT bleiben?


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke nilssohn machst du das auch so das die nvidia karte die Physisx berechnen 

und noch neandere frage ich hab ein 550 watt nezteil für meine graka brauch ich ein 500 watt netzteil wenn ich jetzt eine 9600GT kauf brauch ich dann ein neues netzt teil und ich hab auch nur so einen adapter von molex zu 6 pin aber der adapter hatnür 5 pinn leuft die graka dann überhaupt


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



19master94 schrieb:


> machst du das auch so das die nvidia karte die Physisx berechnen





nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Kombination und kann bei Batman AA  problemlos hohe PhysX-Einstellungen nutzen.


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja ich habs auch gemerkt

aber geht das mit dem netzteil von der leistung her das mit dem 5 pinn stecker ist egal xfx liefert einen adapter dazu mit dem muss es jah funktioniren


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das muss bitte jemand anderes beantworten. Dessen erste Frage wird sein: Ist das aktuelle ein Markennetzteil und wie sieht deine restliche Konfiguration aus?


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut dann mache ich das mal

-es ist ein be quiet! mit 550 watt

mein systehm:

-intel core i5-750 4x2,666 Ghz
-xfx radeon hd 5850 black edition
-asus p7p55d pro
-4 Gb arbeitzspeicher 1333Ghz
-500 gb festplatte von samsung


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ok, dann kann ich doch zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt zum Verbrauch geben, weil ich gerade OC- und Verbrauchstests durchführe und mein System (s. Sig) deinem sehr ähnlich ist. Den ein oder anderen Stromverbraucher habe ich mglw. zwar mehr (zwei große Festplatten, zwei DVD-Laufwerke, RAM), aber im großen und ganzen ...

Mit ordentlich übertaktetem i5-750 (@3,4GHz) und ebensolcher HD 5850 (@950/1150MHz) verbraucht mein Rechner im Batman Arkham Asylum-Benchmark in der Spitze 335W!

Nominal sollte dein Netzteil dafür zwar ausreichend sein. Ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen, weil es Unterschiede in der 5V- und 12V-Versorgung gibt, über die die reine Wattzahl nichts aussagt. Das soll dir aber jemand anderes genauer erklären oder noch besser: du liest dich schlau. 

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke weiß irgend jehmand wo ich die 9600 von xfx bekomme sehe sie nähmlich nicht aber eine von xfx oder kann mir irgend wer eine andere gure nvidia garte zeigen bei der ich keinn neiuees netzteil brauche


----------



## 19master94 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

es aht sich aller erledickt hab gefrakt im forum und alle sagen das es geht mit dem netzteil


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Na dann viel Spaß!


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

auch von mir, viel spaß 

nilssohn hat ja alles gesagt, aber um nochmal auf die FPS einzugehen^^

@ batman Ohne extra PhysXsklave hat du ~ 10-15 FPS ^^

und ich mit ner (billigen) 86GT hab nu ~55FPS

also, ja.. bei bestimmten sennen Bekommste weitauf mehr FPS
oder bessergesagt, du hast (Beispiel Mirrows edge)
 keine drops von 60 auf 9 FPS wenn bisschen Glas Putt geht 
aber bei games wie zb Crysis oder BFBC2 hat die NV Graka abs. keine einwirkung auf die FPS^^



nomma frage an alle hir, bzw speziell an die mit DX11 Graka...

hat einer mal Metro 2033 Versucht in DX11 + PhysX ?

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ShirKhan (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> um nochmal auf die FPS einzugehen^^
> 
> @ batman Ohne extra PhysXsklave hat du ~ 10-15 FPS ^^
> 
> ...


Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Spieler PhysX abschaltet, wenn er ATI ohne Nvidia fährt.


----------



## ILAN12346 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

sollte man auch ;D

so @ grade mal 2 stelligen FPS, machts echt kein fun 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Mastersound200 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Nils: ich denke, dass eine 9600 reicht, allerdings bevor du die 9800 nimmst nimm die 8800, weil das is der gleiche Chip nur n andrer Name


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> bevor du die 9800 nimmst nimm die 8800, weil das is der gleiche Chip nur n andrer Name


Da hast du sicher Recht, das hatte ich gar nicht mehr parat. Von der günstigeren 8800 habe ich allerdings keine passiv gekühlte Variante gefunden, von der 9800 dagegen schon. (Ich finde, eine Karte, die die meiste Zeit in ihrem Slot rumfaulenzt, sollte man auch nicht hören dürfen.)

Aber ich werde im Moment nichts unternehmen. Mein einziges PhysX-Spiel Batman AA läuft jetzt schon mit ausreichend hohen FPS, sodass Handlungsbedarf - wenn überhaupt - erst bei kommenden Spielen entstehen wird.


----------



## 19master94 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi ich bins noch einmal denkt ihr das eine Club 3D CGNX-G982GI Green Edition hir der link http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...RDWARE&l1=Grafikkarten&l2=Grafikkarten-Finder reicht. und ob ich die 512 mb variante ober die 1024mb variante kaufen soll


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Sieht gut aus für mich. 512 reichen für PhysX-Effekte, sagt man.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> 512 reichen für PhysX-Effekte, sagt man.


Habe folgendes "sagt man" eben im Forum von pc-masters.de gefunden:

_"Als optimale Graka eignet sich jede nVidia mit G92 Chip. Schnuppe ob nun  eine 9600GT, 8800GT oder 9800GT. Auch brauch der VRAM der Graka nur  256MB haben, mehr sind nicht nötig. Wenn man also an eine günstige  8800GT oder 9600GT mit 256MB kommt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen."_


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Reicht auch, denn beim Start von einem Programm das PhysX nutzt wird ein Paket (Wahrscheinlich die PhysXruntime) Komplett in den Vram geladen, das sind zz ~ 200MB, wird nicht mehr und nicht weniger, wenn das Programm läuft, also noch reichen 512 Absolut aus, ich ich glaube nicht das die PhysXruntime so schnell > 500MB groß sein wird

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## MaxMax (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, kann ich bestätigen, ich hatte mal eine gtx 275 nur als physxkarte verwendet gehabt und dann hab ich mittels msi afterburner den speicherverbrauch sowie die GPU auslastung der gtx 275 während eines GPU-Physx spiels (Batman AA oder darkest of the days) ingame anzeigen lassen, es waren meist ~240MB ausgelastet und die GPU zwischen bis zu 40% (das waren aber nur kurze spitzen, wenn extrem viel rauch/partikel zu sehen waren) meistens bewegte sich die auslastung konstant zwischen 10-20%.


----------



## 19master94 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab noch ne frage wenn ich windows 7 im abgesicherten modus starte muss ich dann warten bis der pc hochgefaren ist und dann erst den PhysX-Patch ausführen oder anderst. ist bestimmt ne total blöde frage aber ich weis es nicht


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm, du musst den Patch im agbesichertem Mode starten 

ich habs mir etwas einfacher gemacht, da ich bei mir vor 4 tagen mein Sys neu aufgesetzt habe (x64er) hab ich atidriver drauf, den NV driver drauf, den patch gestartet (dann noch die ganzen anderen driver (audio usw  )) und restart

und alles hat gefuntzt, ohne safemode ohne error usw

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## 19master94 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok danke hab auch schon gedacht das ich den patch nicht im abgesichertenlodusstarten muss wüsste auch nicht wie

was für ne graka wäre eigentlich besser sind die gleichen nur anderer kühler

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce 9 - XFX GF9800GT Green HDMI

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce 9 - Club 3D CGNX-G982GI Green Edition

hätte eigentlich lieber die von xfx aber die von club 3d hat den besseren kühler welce würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## Blacky92 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich könnte von nem Kumpel ne G210 bekommen ist die stark genug um als Physik Karte zu agieren?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



19master94 schrieb:


> was für ne graka wäre eigentlich besser sind die gleichen nur anderer kühler


 
ich denke du kannst die XFX nemen, da das ne green ist, und daher auch nicht sooo heiß wird.

Aber mal was anderes, ich würde nicht Empfehlen eine neue graka deswegen zu kaufen.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei "euch" ist, aber die 86GT gammelt bei mir im PC eig. nur rum, ich hab zwar nochmal Mirrows edge durchgespielt undn Bisschen Batman, aber ne neue Kaufen würde sich (Für mich)
nicht Lohnen.



Blacky92 schrieb:


> Ich könnte von nem Kumpel ne G210 bekommen ist die stark genug um als Physik Karte zu agieren?!


 
die ist leider auch nur eine umgelabelte 8400GS ;D

demnach kein PhysiXsupport (weil die ja nur 16 Shader hat)

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## FreiWild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Servus!

Erstmal möchte ich mich herzlichst für die Arbeit, die ihr in den Thread reingesteckt habt, bedanken. 

Da in den nächsten Tagen die Komponenten für meinen neuen Rechner eintruddeln werden, habe ich gespannt diesen Thread gelesen und freue mich, das meine alte 8800GTX doch noch einen Sinn hat und nicht vereinsamt irgendwo herumliegen sondern der 5870 unter die Arme greifen wird.

Ich hätte aber noch eine Frage bezüglich den Treibern.
Ist die Treiberkombinationsempfehlung von der ersten Seite noch aktuell?
Da C10.2 veröffentlicht ist kam mir die Frage, ob man noch immer 
_NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch
NV-teiber 196.21 + CCC 9.12, den PhysX-Patch 1.02_ verwenden sollte?
Kenn mich mit ATI nicht wirklich aus, da ich bis jetzt nie eine hatte. 

Noch eine Frage:
Kann man die Nvidia-Karte deaktivieren wenn man ein Spiel spielt bei dem Physx nicht unterstützt wird? Wäre ja eine unnötige Stromverschwendung. 
Oder muß man sie ausbauen?

*edit*Ahja, mir ist noch ein Frage eingefallen. 
Ändert sich bei der Vorgehensweise etwas wenn man Eyefinity mittels 3 Monitoren betreiben will?


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, Freiwild 

also, da ich mal davon ausgehe das du ein 64Bit System nutzt kannst du eigentlich genau so vorgehen wie ich, (nur dases bei mir ne 4870+86GT war  )

nach der installation der ganzen Treiber (Chipset, Audio usw) hab ich den aktuellen ATI treiber (10.2) installiert und direkt danah den Nvidia Treiber (191.07) direkt nach der installation hab ich den Patch 1.02 ausgeführt und gepatcht, Restart, den 3. imaginären moni an und PhysX aktiviert 

also, so hat es bei mir, auf anhieb funktioniert, du kannst auch den 196.21 versuchen, aber du bist mit dem 191.07 auf jeden fall auf der sicheren Seite 

so, nun zu dem "Energieproblem" 

Ich Glaube nicht das die Möglichkeit besteht die Karte abzuschalten, und das deaktivieren im GeräteMGR bringt, denke ich mal, nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

du solltest keine Probleme mit Eyefinity bekommen

*hust* kauf dir metro2033 ich will wissen wie das läuft @ DX11 + NVPhysX 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, Freiwild 

also, da ich mal davon ausgehe das du ein 64Bit System nutzt kannst du eigentlich genau so vorgehen wie ich, (nur dases bei mir ne 4870+86GT war  )

nach der installation der ganzen Treiber (Chipset, Audio usw) hab ich den aktuellen ATI treiber (10.2) installiert und direkt danah den Nvidia Treiber (191.07) direkt nach der installation hab ich den Patch 1.02 ausgeführt und gepatcht, Restart, den 3. imaginären moni an und PhysX aktiviert 

also, so hat es bei mir, auf anhieb funktioniert, du kannst auch den 196.21 versuchen, aber du bist mit dem 191.07 auf jeden fall auf der sicheren Seite 

so, nun zu dem "Energieproblem" 

Ich Glaube nicht das die Möglichkeit besteht die Karte abzuschalten, und das deaktivieren im GeräteMGR bringt, denke ich mal, nicht den gewünschten Effekt.

du *solltest* keine Probleme mit Eyefinity bekommen

*hust* kauf dir Metro2033 ich will wissen wie das läuft mit (ATI)DX11 + (NV)PhysX 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## FreiWild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort ILAN12346!

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich es auch so reibungslos hinbekomme wie du. 
Und du hast Recht mit der Annahme, daß mein OS ein 64bit ist.

Das mit dem Ausschalten hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Mal sehen ob ich mir Metro2033 zulegen werde.


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



FreiWild schrieb:


> Und du hast Recht mit der Annahme, daß mein OS ein 64bit ist.


 
Wär ja schlimm wenn nicht ;D

Ich hatte sogar den effekt das ich @ 32Bit mit 4870+8600GT nur 2,5GB Ram nutzen konnte 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## FreiWild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Und nochmal will ich meinen Wissensdurst stillen 

Braucht man die PhysX System Software garnicht zu installieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@FreiWild ohne  PhysX System Software kein PhysX support.
Noch mal an alle, es kommt nicht auf den Chip an, sondern wie viel Streamprozessoren die Karte hat, nur das zahlt bei PhysX. Die Taktrate beschleunigt das noch ein bisschen, aber die Streamprozessoren sind ausschlaggebend. VRAM ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## FreiWild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Antwort Gordon!

Hab´s mir ja schon gedacht nur ich wollte sicher gehen, da es in deiner Anleitung nicht erwähnt wurde (weil es wohl selbstverständlich ist, wie du schon geschrieben hast ).


----------



## 19master94 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Zitat:

  Schritt 2: Laden Sie den Patch PhysX runter. 
  Es gibt mod 1,01 lite für x86 oder 1,01 lite für x64 oder mod 1.02 x64/86
  Patch für XP, Link unter dieser Seite: 
  (Hybrid PhysX mod 1.02: 195.xx drivers and Win XP support | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News)

ich bins nochmal das verstehe ich garnicht welchen patch prauche ich nun


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10(oder höher) + 1.01 Patch

NV-teiber 196.21 + CCC 9.12(oder höher), den PhysX-Patch 1.02


----------



## 19master94 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok danke

aber der patch ist doch für xp oder ist das egal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das ist für XP.
Notes about XP/2003 support:
- Only 195.62 drivers are tested for XP/2003 case. I can’t say anything about earlier versions, i didn’t even try them.
- It should work for XP/2003 x64 editions too, would be great if anyone will confirm.
- It will work for 2000 only if original XP/2003 package supports it.
http://physxinfo.com/files/PhysX-mod-1.02.rar


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

öhm die PhysX System Software wird mit dem Treiber installiert ._. (also bin mir beim 191.07 100% sicher, den ich selbst nutze)

ich hab die nicht extra installiert, ist aber da 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## akaEmpty (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Zusätzlich zu einer 5870 eine GTX285 für PhysX zu nutzen wäre overkill, oder? 
Reicht eine 9600GT (OC) schon aus?
Wieviel verbraucht so eine NV-Karte, die nur PhysX berechnet, eigentlich ungefähr im Vergleich?


----------



## FreiWild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Stimmt ILAN12346, hab gar nicht darauf geachtet. 
Ich hab derzeit auch die Software im System aufgelistet ohne daß ich sie bewußt installiert hätte.

Hmmm, nur noch ein bis maximal zwei Wochen, dann sollten alle Teile geliefert worden sein und dann kann es losgehen. *freu*


----------



## Magischer-Pilz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi PCGH-Gemeinde, 


ich bin neu hier seit heute.

Ich verfolgte diesen Beitrag, da ich gerade ein neues System aufbaute (eine 8800ultra war defekt, creative Audio von Anfang an, und das sch..ss Abit IN9 "beast" auch).

Da ich nun ein ASUS "Maximus formula II" mit einem QX6850 und ner ASUS HD5870 erfolgreich betreibe, und die Physx P1 von ASUS nicht mehr funzt, baute ich meine 2. 8800ultra als Physik-Karte ein.

Die Anleitung ist ja ganz nett, nur gab es vor Stunden schon Probs...
Den Nvidia-Patch 1.01 fand ich nur auf einer gelinkten Seite. Nach dem .rar entpacken, meldete mir avira gleich nen Trojaner... *gelöscht*

Als ich dann nach Anleitung den hier gelinkten Patch 1.02 öffnete, kam irgendsoein "Schrott-Hintergrund", der an einen witzigen Hacker erinnert - sehr witzig, und ein beleidigender Text in Laufschrift lies sich erkennen...
Keine Ahnung, was das soll - ein offizieller Patch sieht anders aus...

Naja, nachdem ich dann keine Änderungen im 3D-Mark feststellen konnte (Nvidia Physx-Software zus. installiert), war ich genervt.

Es ist null Änderung im 3D-mark erkennbar - lächerliche 17500!!!


Mach ich etwa was falsch?


----------



## ShirKhan (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich steige auf eine 5870 Vapor-X um. Ist eurer Meinung nach dann eine 9800GT angeraten oder kann ich bei der 9600GT bleiben?





Mastersound200 schrieb:


> ich denke, dass eine 9600 reicht, allerdings bevor du die 9800 nimmst nimm die 8800, weil das is der gleiche Chip nur n andrer Name





nilssohn schrieb:


> Habe folgendes [...] eben im Forum von pc-masters.de gefunden:
> 
> _"Als optimale Graka eignet sich jede nVidia mit G92 Chip. Schnuppe ob nun  eine 9600GT, 8800GT oder 9800GT. Auch brauch der VRAM der Graka nur  256MB haben, mehr sind nicht nötig. Wenn man also an eine günstige  8800GT oder 9600GT mit 256MB kommt, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen."_





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Noch mal an alle, es kommt nicht auf den Chip an, sondern wie viel Streamprozessoren die Karte hat, nur das zahlt bei PhysX. Die Taktrate beschleunigt das noch ein bisschen, aber die Streamprozessoren sind ausschlaggebend. VRAM ist nicht so wichtig.


Ich wollte mir die ursprüngliche Fragestellung (ganz oben) nun selbst beantworten und habe ein paar Tests durchgeführt. Interessante Ergebnisse! 

Test:


GPU 1: Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X @900/1300MHz oc by ATI CCC 10.3
GPU 2: GeForce 9600GT 1GB
a) @stock 650/900MHz
b) @725/975MHz oc by MSI Afterburner 1.5.0
 
Test: interner Benchmark Batman Arkham Asylum V1.1 (10 Benches, 3 mal zwischen den Taktraten gewechselt)
Ergebnisse:


Ø FPS a): 82
Ø FPS b): 88
max. GPU-Auslastung a) 72%
max. GPU-Auslastung b): 70%
max. Speicherauslastung a): 439 MB
max. Speicherauslastung b): 429 MB
Ich ziehe daraus folgende Schlüsse:


Zumindest bei einer sehr schnellen Hauptkarte spielt die Taktrate der PhysX-Karte eine Rolle für die erzielbaren FPS. Der Unterschied von 6 FPS zwischen stock und oc ist signifikant. Er ist bei jeder einzelnen Messung aufgetreten.
Dass die Zweitkarte insgesamt nicht zu 100% beansprucht wird (Afterburner Monitor), bedeutet anscheinend nicht, dass das "PhysX-Feature" der Karte nicht trotzdem bis zur Leistungsgrenze ausgereizt wird.
Die Speicherauslastung (Afterburner Monitor) lässt den Schluss zu, dass "nur" 256MB VRAM für die Zweitkarte möglicherweise nicht empfehlenswert sein könnten.
Die technischen Spezialisten unter euch können zu den Werten sicher weiteres Sinnvolles sagen. Was mich betrifft, weiß ich jetzt, dass eine 8800/9800GT PhysX-Karte tatsächlich zu höheren FPS als meine 9600GT beitragen könnte. Ob es auf diesem Niveau allerdings sinnvoll ist, dafür noch mal Geld auszugeben, ist eine andere Frage. Höchstens aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz. 

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Magischer-Pilz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was das soll - ein offizieller Patch sieht anders aus...
> Mach ich etwa was falsch?


 
Es Gibt keinen "offizieller Patch" da die ganze Aktion von nVidia nicht vorgesehen ist..
Gehe nochmal GENAU die Schritte durch, die auf der Startseite stehen
und achte auf den Treibermix

Sehr schönes bench, nilssohn
auch schönes Format und gut verständlich 

die takte der 9600GT , die du angibst, sind GPU/mem, oder
also hattest du den Shadertakt Linket zum GPU takt ;D
da geht nochwas, aber egal
du könntest das bench ja noch Ohne HW PhysX machen 
die Speicherauslastung ist wirklich recht hoch, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

edit:

ich seh grade

_



 jede nVidia mit G92 Chip. Schnuppe ob nun eine 9600GT, 8800GT oder 9800GT.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
_96GT hat einen G94 _
_aber die 98GTX hat zb noch einen G92_

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes bench, nilssohn
> auch schönes Format und gut verständlich


Danke. 



> die takte der 9600GT , die du angibst, sind GPU/mem, oder
> also hattest du den Shadertakt Linket zum GPU takt ;D
> da geht nochwas, aber egal


Ja. Ging mir nur um's Prinzip, nicht um das Machbare.



> du könntest das bench ja noch Ohne HW PhysX machen


Meinst du das ernst? Was für ein Ergebnis würdest du denn erwarten?


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute,

hab da n kleines Problem.. Hab mein System heut Nacht neu aufgesetzt und jez wida alles wie gewohnt konfiguriert, aber wenn ich jetzt den Batman Arkum Asylum Benchmark laufen lasse ruckelts wie die Sau, weil er anscheinend mit CPU und nicht mit der zusätzlichen 88gts rechnet.. Kp wieso, da ich alles wie zuvor installiert habe und auch in der nVidia-Systemsteuerung PhysX anhaken kann..

Treiber hab ich auch nur den 9.12cat und den 195.62for installiert, da die ja ziemlich gut miteinandern funzen und auch schon gefunzt haben vor dem neuaufsetzten..

Woran kann das liegen?

EDIT: Mirrors Edge ruckelt auch wie die Sau trotz Physx_device.dll umbenennen (was man ja machne muss)

EDIT2: Kann es sein, dass es mit der neuen PhysX-Software die mit Metro 2033 kam zu tun hat, die man zwangsweise installieren muss, sonst startet es nicht!

EDIT3: Angeblich solls so gehn Catalyst 10.3b + 9.10.0222 + patched 196.34 ----> teste mal eben


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> die Speicherauslastung ist wirklich recht hoch, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Die Frage ist, ob auf absehbare Zeit mehr Speicher für PhysX verbraucht werden wird. Ich hätte nämlich die Möglichkeit, günstig an eine gebrauchte passive 8800GT 512MB zu kommen.

Aber dafür meine fast neue passive 9600GT 1GB hergeben?


----------



## MaxMax (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi, hast du den desktop eh auf erweitert? und hängt an der nvidia karte auch ein monitor?
ich hab schon die erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man zwar den desktop auf einen virtuellen zweiten monitor erweitert, man zwar pHysx aktivieren kann, aber die karte dann trotzdem nicht physx rechnete! erst als ich dann physisch wirklich einen monitor angehängt hatte, gings auch mit physx (die ganze patcherei ist natürlich trotzdem nötig!) 
aber diese erfahrungen waren nicht konsistent so: manche spiele gingen mit physx auf der nvidia gpu auch ohne diesen realen 2. monitor, manchmal konnte ich auch austricksen, indem ich beim booten den 2. monitor angehängt hatte, aber dann wieder abgesteckt habe bevor ich ein physx spiel startete und physx ging trotzdem, aber beim nächsten neustart dann nicht mehr (obwohl ich weiterhin desktop erweitert gehabt hatte und auch physx aktiviert war in der nv systemsteuerung).
also FAZIT aus meiner sicht: Manche Spiele (ich glaub vor allem darkest of days) brauchen einen zweiten realen monitor an der physx karte, manche nicht. 
mangels hardware kann ich das derzeit nicht nachprüfen und weiter investigieren...
lg


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Okay, das ist es, mit dieser Config kann man die aktuelle PhysX Software und nutzen:

- Catalyst 10.3beta (vllt geht der normale 10.3er auch, habs net probiert)
- PhysX 9.10.0222 SystemSoftware
- Geforce-Beta-Treiber 196.34

Geht mit HD4870 und ner 8800GTS einwandfrei!!!


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax schrieb:


> Manche Spiele (ich glaub vor allem darkest of days) brauchen einen zweiten realen monitor an der physx karte, manche nicht.


Das genannte Batman AA nicht, zumindest bei mir nicht.

Ob es wirklich an den Spielen liegt? Ich hatte die Zweitkarte nur bei der Erstinstallation an den TFT gehängt (an den D-Sub des Erst-TFTs übrigens, ein zweiter war nie nötig), dann bis heute abgehängt. Da scheint es wirklich Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Was für ein Ergebnis würdest du denn erwarten?


 
Irgendwas einstelliges 



nilssohn schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob auf absehbare Zeit mehr Speicher für PhysX verbraucht werden wird.


 
hm, ich bin von den Wert von > 400MB VRam usage immernoch etwas verwirrt, also ich hab eigentlich nochnie mehr als 300 MB, nur durch PhysX gehabt.



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich hätte nämlich die Möglichkeit, günstig an eine gebrauchte passive 8800GT 512MB zu kommen.
> 
> Aber dafür meine fast neue passive 9600GT 1GB hergeben?


 
Also eine 88GT Müsste schneller sein, da die Mehr Shader hat 
aber die frage ist, ob man bei ~80 FPS in einem Sehr aktuellen PhysXgame (Batman AA) Wirklich noch eine Bessere P.Card brauch 
ich würde sagen, bleib bei deiner neuen 96GT, auch durch die tatsache mit der Vram usage (die mir iwi immer noch zu hoch ist ;v )
Ich hab in Batman, mit der 86GT und meiner 4870 bei extremen Nebel usw immernoch 35-40 FPS. daher, reicht mir sogar die 86GT

Ich hab das mit dem PhysX bei mir ja nicht gemacht um nen Überscore in Vantage zu bekommen(wie recht viele hir , und nach HWBot regeln, wird Ohne HWPhysX Gebencht), sondern weil ich doch schon gerne PhysXeffekte nutzen will.



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Okay, das ist es, mit dieser Config kann man die aktuelle PhysX Software und nutzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die info 
du hast den Patch 1.02 Verwendet, richtig?



> Manche Spiele (ich glaub vor allem darkest of days) brauchen einen zweiten realen monitor an der physx karte


 
Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da der imaginäre Monitor für die Graka kein unterschied mach, die gibt in diesem Moment ja die realen Signale auf dem VGA/DVI Port aus.


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> hm, ich bin von den Wert von > 400MB VRam usage immernoch etwas verwirrt, also ich hab eigentlich nochnie mehr als 300 MB, nur durch PhysX gehabt.


Ein Messfehler bei mir? Ich prüfe das heute abend noch mal.



> die frage ist, ob man bei ~80 FPS in einem Sehr aktuellen PhysXgame (Batman AA) Wirklich noch eine Bessere P.Card brauch


Aber was soll ich denn sonst noch machen, damit mir nicht langweilig wird? Ist doch sonst alles perfekt jetzt! 



> ich würde sagen, bleib bei deiner neuen 96GT


Also schön. Vorerst.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Danke für die info
> du hast den Patch 1.02 Verwendet, richtig?



kein problem.. und ja hab ich..

mir wärs net mal aufgefallen, dass es mit der neuen physx software net mehr geht mit den treibern die ich drauf hab, wenn ich nicht neu aufgesetzt hätte.. dachte metro läuft von haus aus so low auf der 4870er ^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ein Messfehler bei mir? Ich prüfe das heute abend noch mal.


 
keine ahnung, ist nur etwas viel, finde ich

Ich installir Batman mal, und schau bei mir 




Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> metro läuft von haus aus so low auf der 4870er ^^


 
ahh, endlich mal einer der hir metro hat 

und, wie läuft das so, bzw welche settings hast du?

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> ahh, endlich mal einer der hir metro hat
> 
> und, wie läuft das so, bzw welche settings hast du?
> 
> MFG ILAN12346



Jetzt wo PhysX auch über die Geforce läuft und nicht die CPU läuft es auf Maximum (ohne DX11 versteht sich bei mir) mit 4xMSAA und 16xAF bei 1920x1080 wie Butter.. Widescreen 5760x1080 sollte auch in den Settings flüssig funzen, aber kann ich dir morgen erst 100% sagen, wenns anständig von mir konfiguriert wurde 

und BTW: Eins der besten Spiele dieses Jahr


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> Widescreen 5760x1080


 
WTF! o___O


*hust* mir fällt grdae auf das wir ja fast die selben PC´s haben :>

also, so cpu, ram, graka ;D

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> > Widescreen 5760x1080
> 
> 
> WTF! o___O
> ...



Jaja du Schnellchecker ^^ auch schon gemerkt 

Jo 5760x1080 bzw. wahrscheinlich noch 150 pixel mehr in der höhe die aber dann nicht angezeigt werden (noch nicht bemerkt, dass ich drei Monitore hab XD - SoftTH und später Eyefinity FTW)


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Jaja du Schnellchecker ^^ auch schon gemerkt
> 
> Jo 5760x1080 bzw. wahrscheinlich noch 150 pixel mehr in der höhe die aber dann nicht angezeigt werden (noch nicht bemerkt, dass ich drei Monitore hab XD - SoftTH und später Eyefinity FTW)


 
ja, ich bin machmal bisschen Langsam 

*google frag was SoftTH ist ._. *

toll, hab auch 3 Monitore, einen 24"er, einen 19"TFT und nen 19" CRT :v

naja, egal

b2T 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> toll, hab auch 3 Monitore, einen 24"er, einen 19"TFT und nen 19" CRT



Passt doch ^^ solang die 19"ler die gleiche Auflösung haben und du Platz auf dem Schreibtisch zum Testen hast, kannst ja mal Widescreen zocken.. aber um das zu besprechen bzw. um herauszufinden wie du es einstellst, wechselst am besten mal hier rein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...plescreen-gaming-ohne-matrox-dank-softth.html

Und hier is dazu noch ne bessere Anleitung  http://softth.com/?page_id=30


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

thx für den link, aber glaube das wird nix, und siet sicher mieß aus ;D

19" tft ist 16:10  (1440x900)
19" crt ist 4:3 (1280X1024)

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> thx für den link, aber glaube das wird nix, und siet sicher mieß aus ;D
> 
> 19" tft ist 16:10  (1440x900)
> 19" crt ist 4:3 (1280X1024)
> ...



Kannst es ja trotzdem mal probieren  ich mein, kostet ja nur zeit und vllt n paar nerven..


----------



## 19master94 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hollo

ich werde mir die 9800 gt hohlen und wolte noch mal fragen wied as mit dem patch ist was macht er eigentlich, endert der die ATI treiber und nvidia treiber und der patch ist doch für xp oder? hab zwarschonmal gefragt aber die antwort hab ich nicht verstanden


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

der patch ändern n paar sachen im nvidia-treiber (geht aber nur im abgesicherten modus das patchen) und is nur für XP bzw. Win7 geeignet, da Vista nur eine Graka erlaubt..


----------



## MaxMax (25. März 2010)

*Just cause 2/CUDA exklusives Wasser auch möglich?*

Hi, ich hab grad gelesen, dass das Spiel "Just cause 2" CUDA/DirectCompute optimierte Wasserdarstellung bietet, aber nur exklusiv für NVIDIA karten, hat schon wer ausprobiert ob ein nvidia Physxknecht auch das CUDA trotzdem übernehmen kann und mit einer ATI ausgeben?
lg


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Meines Wissens und Erfahrungen geht Cuda nur auf den Hauptkarten.. PhysX war ja von Haus aus als nebendrein gedacht, aber Cuda ist wie DX10.1 bei ATI nicht kombinierbar..


----------



## XXTREME (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Jungs,
mal ne Frage....funktioniert das auch mit einer 8800GS (384MB) im Zusammenspiel mit meinem System?? Kann ich den Catalyst 10.3 drauflassen und welchen Nvidia-Treiber nehme ich dann gegebenfalls am besten??
Die 8800GS könnte ich sehr günstig für 20€ schießen !!!

Edit-> und welchen Patch?? Ach so, nutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Danke im voraus.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Ein Messfehler bei mir? Ich prüfe das heute abend noch mal.


Der Graph ganz rechts unten zeigt dier Speicherauslastung von GPU2, was die GeForce 9600GT ist. Min: 21 MB (idle), max: 448 MB (Batman AA Benchmark).

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> mal ne Frage....funktioniert das auch mit einer 8800GS (384MB) im Zusammenspiel mit meinem System?? Kann ich den Catalyst 10.3 drauflassen und welchen Nvidia-Treiber nehme ich dann gegebenfalls am besten??
> Die 8800GS könnte ich sehr günstig für 20€ schießen !!!
> 
> ...



1. Ja funzt, kleiner tipp, einfach auf die nvidia seite gehen und schaun welche karten physx unterstützen.. ab 8600gt bzw. 9500gt bzw. gt220 läuft alles.. ach und mind. 256mb sollten vorhanden sein

2. wurde mehrfach von mir vorhergehend gepostet, aber hier die kurzfassung: NV-teiber 196.34beta + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.3 beta + 1.02 Patch


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Ch3ck3rM0n Falsch, der Patch geht nicht für Vista, denn Vista unterstützt nur 1 VGA hersteller (ATI oder nVidia).
2. Cuda funktioniert ausschließlich auf nVida und ist egal wo die eingebaut ist, z.b. PCI geht auch.
@ XXTREME Im 1.(VGA) und 4.(treiber) Post kannst du alles nachlesen.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Ch3ck3rM0n Falsch, der Patch geht nicht für Vista, denn Vista unterstützt nur 1 VGA hersteller (ATI oder nVidia).
> 2. Cuda funktioniert ausschließlich auf nVida und ist egal wo die eingebaut ist, z.b. PCI geht auch.
> @ XXTREME Im 1.(VGA) und 4.(treiber) Post kannst du alles nachlesen.



Oh, hab ich Vista reingeschrieben, gott bin ich doof ^^ sorry, eigentlich weis ich ja, dass es unter vista net geht.. wird gleich mal rausgenommen..

also cuda funktioniert bei mir sobald ich den hauptmonitor auf die geforce lege, die ati stört da keineswegs.. muss halt nur als hauptkarte erkannt werden, dann gehts..


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



19master94 schrieb:


> hollo
> 
> ich werde mir die 9800 gt hohlen und wolte noch mal fragen wied as mit dem patch ist was macht er eigentlich, endert der die ATI treiber und nvidia treiber und der patch ist doch für xp oder? hab zwarschonmal gefragt aber die antwort hab ich nicht verstanden


 

Ganz einfach, der Patch modifiziert die nvapi.dll (bzw nvapi64.dll) und bewirkt somit das PhysX nichtmehr deaktiviert wird, wenn eine ATI Als hauptgraka verwendet wird, was sonst der fall wäre.




MaxMax schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab grad gelesen, dass das Spiel "Just cause 2" CUDA/DirectCompute optimierte Wasserdarstellung bietet, aber nur exklusiv für NVIDIA karten, hat schon wer ausprobiert ob ein nvidia Physxknecht auch das CUDA trotzdem übernehmen kann und mit einer ATI ausgeben?
> lg


 
geht nicht, du hast sogar einen ganz interesanten effekt 

undzwar startet das game auf der nvidia, und wird windowed auf dem mainscreen angezeigt ;D

ich muss meine 86GT immer "abschalten" (den imaginären screen trennen) damit ich JC2 spielen kann





nilssohn schrieb:


> Der Graph ganz rechts unten zeigt dier Speicherauslastung von GPU2, was die GeForce 9600GT ist. Min: 21 MB (idle), max: 448 MB (Batman AA Benchmark).
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> nilssohn


 

danke das du nochmal Nachgeschaut hast 

echt hammer, hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## FreiWild (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke Ch3ck3rM0n für die Treiberzusammenstellung.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage.
Auf meinem MoBo (P6X58D) kann ich bei den PCIe-Slots 16/16/1 sowie 16/8/8 fahren.
Nun würde ich derzeit nur eine 5870 (die zweite kommt erst später mal) sowie eine 8800GTX verwenden.
Nun dachte ich mir, ich benutze die 5870 im ersten Slot und die GTX im dritten, damit die Ati bei der Kühlung weniger behindert wird und damit ich meine neue Karte auch sehen kann (Case SilverStone Raven2..MoBo 90° im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht). 
Oder wäre es besser die PhysX GraKa auch auf einen 16x zu legen anstatt 8x?

*edit*
Knapp nach dem Post hab ich einen Test dazu gefunden. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 16/8/4/1 ist meiner Ansicht nach so minimal, daß der Perfomancegewinn durch 16x die Hitzeentwicklung nicht rechtfertigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/466/466548.shtml sowie 
http://physxinfo.com/news/880/dedicated-physx-gpu-perfomance-dependence-on-pci-e-bandwidth/


----------



## MaxMax (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@FreiWild:
nun, ich würd die Physxkarte auch auf den 16x platz stecken, weil immerhin braucht die hauptkarte die geometriedaten der physikteile so schnell als möglich um das bild fertig zu machen und zur ausgabe zu schicken...und wenn du deine zweite hd5870 bekommst, dann brauchst a) keine nvidia physx mehr, weil nvidia den treiberhack dann endgültig ausgesperrt hat (ist ja nur eine frage der zeit, und für april ist ja die treiber version 256.xx angekündigt, also ein grösseres update...) und b) hat dann AMD hoffentlich das eigene bullet-physik-api fertig, und die paar physx spiele kann man dann hoffentlich auf bullet-physik umpatchen...
lg


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax schrieb:


> wenn du deine zweite hd5870 bekommst, dann brauchst a) keine nvidia physx mehr, weil nvidia den treiberhack dann endgültig ausgesperrt hat (ist ja nur eine frage der zeit, und für april ist ja die treiber version 256.xx angekündigt, also ein grösseres update...)


Bist du sicher? Warum sollte Nvidia das tun? Denen kann doch nichts besseres passieren, als weiterhin keine Entwicklungsarbeit und keinen Support für ATI-User leisten zu müssen und trotzdem die Ernte in Form vieler verkaufter Cuda Karten an bekloppte Jünger wie uns einzufahren.  Wenn ich Nvidia wäre, würde ich diese "Lücke" weiterhin haarscharf übersehen.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> GPU 2: GeForce 9600GT 1GB
> a) @stock 650/900MHz
> b) @725/975MHz oc by MSI Afterburner 1.5.0





ILAN12346 schrieb:


> die takte der 9600GT , die du angibst, sind GPU/mem, oder
> also hattest du den Shadertakt Linket zum GPU takt ;D
> da geht nochwas, aber egal





nilssohn schrieb:


> Ja. Ging mir nur um's Prinzip, nicht um das  Machbare.



Gib mir mal bitte eine Idee, was sinnvolle OC-Werte für die 96GT sein könnten, wenn ich ihr etwas mehr Tempo verschaffen, sie aber nicht ausreizen, nicht stark erhitzen (ist passiv gekühlt und steckt direkt neben der Hauptkarte) und nicht overvolten will.

Dann speichere ich nämlich einfach ein entsprechendes Afterburner-Profil für diese Karte, das ich beim PhysX-Spielen aufrufe, habe mehr FPS, ein gutes Gefühl und das Thema Neukauf einer 88er/98er hat sich erst mal erledigt.


----------



## MaxMax (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Bist du sicher? Warum sollte Nvidia das tun? Denen kann doch nichts besseres passieren, als weiterhin keine Entwicklungsarbeit und keinen Support für ATI-User leisten zu müssen und trotzdem die Ernte in Form vieler verkaufter Cuda Karten an bekloppte Jünger wie uns einzufahren.  Wenn ich Nvidia wäre, würde ich diese "Lücke" weiterhin haarscharf übersehen.



ja, aber wer würde dann noch eine fermi kaufen? weil mit einer hd5870+physx karte hast bei 99% der games 99% der effekte visualisiert. und dass dann aber günstiger,leiser und stromsparender als mit einer fermi. wenn aber nvidia den hack aber ausschaltet, und der user aber directx11 und physx will, MUSS er zur fermi greifen  also nix wäre logischer aus nvidia sicht, jetzt mit fermi diese lücke wieder zu schliessen, um das topmodel besser pushen zu können.


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich schätze die Marktchancen des Fermi nicht so schlecht ein wie du. Es gibt sehr viele Fans der Marke, darunter sicher eine Menge, denen die Lautstärke egal ist und einige, die schlicht die schnellste Karte haben möchten. Außerdem beginnen die weiteren Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten des Chips, der Kühlung, des Verbrauchs  ja gerade erst.

Der Preis ist hier kein Argument, auch nicht gegen die GTX480: Für meine beiden Karten habe ich zusammen über 500 EUR bezahlt. Das NV-Topmodell schafft die PhysX-Berechnung auf jeden Fall nebenher. Dass keine zweite Karte benötigt wird, relativiert auch den hohen Stromverbrauch der 480. Bleibt noch die Lautstärke, die für mich ein entscheidendes Kriterium ist. Andere werden das aber anders sehen.

Nicht vergessen darf man, dass es ein ziemliches Software-Gepfriemel sein kann, bis beide Karten sauber zusammen laufen. Nicht jeder möchte sich das antun oder traut es sich überhaupt zu. Dass die Zweifachlösung schlicht aufgrund des Mehr an Hard- und Software ein prinzipiell bedingt höheres Ausfallrisioko birgt, spricht auch für die NV-Ein-Karten-Lösung.

Unter dem Strich spricht fast nur noch die Leisheit für "unsere" Lösung. Und da wird sich bei der 480 sicher noch was tun. Sieh dir nur an, was die ATI-Boardpartner bei den Radeon 5000ern inzwischen an Layouts und Kühllösungen  anbieten, obwohl der Leidensdruck der Kunden durch akustische Nötigung nicht annähernd so groß ist.

Was wäre außerdem ein unerwünschter kleiner Nebeneffekt, wenn Nvidia den Hack nachhaltig unterbinden würde? Ganz viele Nvidia-Budget- und Mittelklassekarten (nämlich alle überflüssig gewordenen PhysX-Knechte) würden in den Gebrauchtmarkt geworfen und die Preise - auch der neuen Karten - drücken. Eine unmittelbare Konkurrenz für die Topmodelle wäre das zwar nicht. Ein Grund für Freudentänze bei Nvidia aber auch nicht.

Ich glaube also, dass NV die Konkurrenz bezüglich PhysX nicht fürchten und ein größeres Interesse daran haben muss, den Patch weiterhin zuzulassen und damit zusätzlichen Umsatz ohne zusätzliche Kosten zu generieren. Aber nehmen wir an, du hättest Recht, weil Nvidia genau so denkt wie du: Keine zwei Wochen nach Erscheinen des Killertreibers wäre ein neuer Patch verfügbar. Wetten? 

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## ShirKhan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Gib mir mal bitte eine Idee, was sinnvolle OC-Werte für die 96GT sein könnten, wenn ich ihr etwas mehr Tempo verschaffen, sie aber nicht ausreizen, nicht stark erhitzen (ist passiv gekühlt und steckt direkt neben der Hauptkarte) und nicht overvolten will.


Niemand?

Edit: Ist eigentlich offtopic hier. Ich stelle die Frage noch mal im OC-Unterforum.


----------



## ILAN12346 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Niemand?


 
also So, werdebzw Takte ist schwer, hatte nie ne 96GT, aber am besten du Versuchst einfach mal, die gpu/mem takte haste ja (stabiel?) nu immer bisschen mehr mit dem Shadertakt hoch und kompromiss zwichen temp und Leistung finden 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Niemand?
> 
> Edit: Ist eigentlich offtopic hier. Ich stelle die Frage noch mal im OC-Unterforum.



Siehe Hier, das ist bei PhysX wichtig:


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Noch mal an alle, es kommt nicht auf den Chip an, sondern wie viel Streamprozessoren die Karte hat, nur das zählt bei PhysX. Die Taktrate beschleunigt das noch ein bisschen, aber die Streamprozessoren sind ausschlaggebend. VRAM ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Siehe Hier, das ist bei PhysX wichtig: [...]



Hast du das und das überlesen? Ich hatte erwartet, dass du inhaltlich dazu Stellung nimmst, Gordon.

Die FPS-Ergebnisse konnte ich bei einem heutigen Test seltsamerweise nicht mehr nachstellen, den Speicherverbrauch allerdings schon. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand eigene Tests hier publizieren würde, um eine breitere Basis zu schaffen. ILAN12346 z.B. hatte angekündigt, Batman installieren zu wollen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> ILAN12346 z.B. hatte angekündigt, Batman installieren zu wollen.


 
mach ich Heute oder morgen 

hab das Ganz Vergessen, weil es mir um den Hohen Speicherverbrauch gegangen ist, und du das ja Bestätigt hast, aber test von mir wird nachgereicht 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## fr0z0ne (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo, ich habe nun auch meine nvidia 8800gt zu meiner ati 5870er laufen, habe die anleitung befolgt, leider habe ich ebenfalls probleme mit dem patchen, habe schon einige beiträge gelesen, jedoch konnte mir dies leider nicht weiterhelfen.

beim physx patch (im abgesichertem modus) kommt immer, egal welchen nvida treiber ich installiert habe, habe dies nämlich schon mit den aktuellsten 4 stück versucht. 

SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
file patched!
Backup file:
C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll.BAK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Windows\sysnative\nvapi64.dll
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
Can't find pattern! Trying next one...
nothing patched!
...done!

wenn ich mit den weiteren punkten weiterfahre, kann ich ebenfalls den monitor aktivieren und physx starten, weiss aber nicht, ob dies nun tatsächlich funktioniert...!?
3dmark06 hatte bei mir nach der aktivierung niedrigere punkte...


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das Bringt auch nix in 3Dmark 06^^



> aktivieren und physx starten



dann Funtzt das auch, in games wie Batman, usw

oder 3Dmark Vantage, aber 06 Nutzt Kein PhysX

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## ShirKhan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich glaube, das ist das entscheidende:





fr0z0ne schrieb:


> file patched!


FluidMark ist ein PhysX-Test zum Download. Google mal.



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> 3Dmark Vantage


... bringt mit aktiviertem PhysX zwar mehr Punkte als ohne, die Flugzeuge zappeln bei mir aber sehr abgehackt über den Schirm. Ist das bei dir anders?


----------



## ILAN12346 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das ist Normal^^

denk an den 3Dmark 06 CPUtest^^

ist dir mal aufgefallen, wenn du einen Core nutzt hast du nur einen Ring beid er szene, und mit Quad + PhysX 5 oder 7 Weis nichtmehr genau

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## fr0z0ne (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hehe, alles klar, jetzt kommt der noob, hmm, also weil ich kein 64bit system habe, hat es die zweite datei nicht gepatcht, dan hätte es ja schon beim ersten mal funktioniert, war mir einfach zu unsicher *meinen kopf auf den tisch schlagen tu*...!

im weiteren die nächste dämliche frage, denn fluidmark hatte ich schon douwn, wie stelle ich den da dest ob es auch funktioniert, wenn oben hardware-physx steht?


----------



## ShirKhan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



fr0z0ne schrieb:


> wenn oben hardware-physx steht


... ist alles gut, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Mach die Probe, indem du PhysX ausschaltest und Fluidmark noch mal startest. Du wirst den Unterschied erkennen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so, nun mal mein BatmanAA Test^^

erstmal der link zu deinem, damit man schnell vergleichen kann 

BatmanAA 5870+9600GT

Test:
GPU 1: Radeon HD 4870 @ 820/1000 (10.3) ​GPU 2: GeForce 8600GT 512MiB​a) @Stock 540/400/1188 (gpu, mem, Shader) ​b) @OCed 680/450/1700 (EVGA Precision 1.9) ​Test: interner Benchmark Batman Arkham Asylum V1.1 (10 Benches, 5*OC, 5*Stock) 
Ergebnisse:




			
				a): (86GT @ Stock) schrieb:
			
		

> min FPS : 19
> avg FPS : 42
> max FPS : 92
> max. GPU-Auslastung : 79%
> max. Speicherauslastung : 381 MB


 


			
				b): (86GT @ OC) schrieb:
			
		

> min FPS : 26
> avg FPS : 54
> max FPS : 107
> max. GPU-Auslastung : 80%
> max. Speicherauslastung : 381 MB


 
Ohne OC wird es mit einer 86GT Knapp 

aber mit OC (ich hab die OCsettings 24/7) reicht die Karte für mich absolut aus 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## cabal2k (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt mal etliches hier durchgelesen und stehe vor einer Entscheidung:

Meiner 5850 eine PhysX Karte spendieren oder lieber direkt zur neuen GTX470 greifen (480 kommt nicht in Frage wegen Stromverbrauch). Was meint ihr?

Was bei euren Benchmarks immer ein wenig untergeht ist der Stromverbrauch. Wie siehts denn da aus? Die 470 verbraucht unter LAST 100 Watt mehr als meine jetzige Karte, was echt Heavy ist...um wieviel würde sich denn mein System mit einer zusätzlichen PhysX Karte im Stromverbrauch erhöhen im Idle und unter Last? Kann mir das einer sagen? Und zum Thema OC bei der Physxkarte...da geht doch bestimmt auch nochmal reichlich mehr Geld richtung Stromanbieter oder?

Dann noch die Frage welche soll man sich denn nun dazuholen? Einige schreiben hier 8800GT, andere 9600GT und wieder andere 9800GT? Es sollte auf jedenfall eine Singleslotkarte sein, am besten passiv gekühlt mit wenig Stromverbrauch aber dennoch ner ordentlichen Leistung (das man z.b. Metro 2033 mit allen Details in DX11 und PhysX an in 1920x1200 gut spielen kann  )

Persönlich hätte ich folgende Karte ins Auge gefasst:

512 MB
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a417687.html

oder hier mit 1024
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a436095.html

Oder habt ihr andere Ideen bzw. bessere Tipps?


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

öhm, die GTX470 Verbraucht 215Watt under volllast, deine 5850 hat nur eine TDP Von 170 Watt
und Metro @ DX11 und PhysX bei 1920X1200 siet , laut PCGH Bench ganz schlecht aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle

Und da ist PhysX nur auf Normal ;D

ich würde sagen mit einer weiteren NVidia für die Physik kommt du weitaus Günstiger hin

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## cabal2k (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ILAN12346
Sorry, aber deine TDP Werte sind total uninteressant, schau mal hier und scroll mal runter:[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[FONT=arial, helvetica][/FONT]​[/FONT]GeForce GTX 470 : Stromverbrauch - Review Hartware.net

100 Watt (+/-20) im durchschnitt mehr bei den Games.

Ausserdem auf den Bench von pcgameshardware geb ich nicht viel, MSAA mach ich nämlich sehr selten an, ist bei vielen Games ein deutlicher FPS-Fresser, gerade bei Metro zieht das unter DX11 mehr als 50% der FPS runter


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ahh sry, hab gelesen



> Die 470 verbraucht unter LAST 100 Watt


 
und dann erstmal gedacht "WAASS!!" und nicht weidergelesen , sondern nochmal nachgeschaut ._.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## fr0z0ne (1. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@cabal2k: hmm, also auch wenn du MSAA nicht an machst, kommst du mit der maximalen detailstufe nicht durch. 
habe eine 5870 in meinem system und mit max. details (ohne MSAA) mit directx11 und physx (auch ohne physx) kommt es gelegentlich zum stocken. erwähnt ist dabei noch, das ich auf der 1650 auflösung spiele.

als physx karte verwende ich eine 8800GT mit passivkühlung...bitte denke daran, passivkarten brauchen eigentlich immer 2 slots!


----------



## dungeon192 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich probiere schon stunden lang. Also ich habe schon sämtlich Treiber durch auch schon hinbekommen das ich das Phys X akriviren kann. Nur geht das denn noch nicht. Wenn GPU Z einen Harken bei Phys X hat geht es nehme ich mal an.


so langsam habe ich die Schn... voll von Treiber laden , deinstallieren installieren booten und cracken. 

Ich nutze

ATI DH5870 + 8800GT Win7 64 Bit

Hat da jemand eine ähnlich zusammenstellung ?


----------



## ILAN12346 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aktuellen catalyst, 191.07, 1.02 Patch, funtioniert bei mir abs Perfekt 

am besten, deinstallier PhysX, semtliche NVSoftware, dann istallier den 191.07er direkt danach, ohne reboot oder sonstwas den Patch ausführen. (ja, direkt danach, die PhysXsystemsoftware ist beim treiber bei)

nachdem der Patch done ist nen restart und fertig.

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe es jetzt hin bekommen. mit:

NV196.34beta + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.3 + 1.02 Patch

nich einfach aber GEIL

Also grudlegend is die beschreibung SEHR GUT von diesem Bericht. Aber man muss viel knobeln. Jedes Sys ist doch anders


----------



## ILAN12346 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

schön das du´s geschafft hast


----------



## ShirKhan (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ILAN12346
Es scheint, als ob deine Batman-Tests meine Ergebnisse bestätigen würden:


OCen erhöht spürbar die FPS -> eine schnellere PhysX-Karte könnte sich lohnen
der Speicherverbrauch geht in Richtung 512MB -> 256MB-Karte könnte zu knapp werden
Das bedeutet nicht, dass die Anzahl der Shader nicht trotzdem das entscheidende Kriterium ist, da hat Gordon sicher Recht (und ich weiß zu wenig über die Technik, um es beurteilen zu können). Aber die Kriterien VRAM und Taktung sind offenbar nicht einfach zu vernachlässigen.

@cabal2k:
Mit einer 88GT/98GT 1GB wärst du absolut auf der sicheren Seite. Zusammen mit der 5850 tut es eine 86GT/96GT 512MB aber sicher auch. Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass die ATI/NV-Kombination Kauf- und Strompreisvorteile gegenüber einer GTX470 hat. Vergleiche einfach die TDPs und Kaufpreise der einzelnen Karten. 

Leistungsmäßig könnte die Kombi bei PhysX-Spielen leichte Vorteile gegenüber der 470 haben, allein weil die 5850 sich voll auf's Rendern konzentrieren kann. Bei allen übrigen Spielen kannst du ja wieder die Testergebnisse von PCGH und Konsorten heranziehen.

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja na ein eine 8800 GT oder 9800 GT mit 512 MB ist die obtimale wahl. Da diese nicht mehr treuer bei e bay und co sind. Der Vorteil einer Zweiten Karte zum PhysX berechnen ist auch bei einer GTX 480 da. Da dann die Arbeit für PhysX auf die 8800GT fällt. 

Letztendlich bring es aber nur was bei Spielen die auch PhysX unterstützen.

Also bei SACRED2 sieht man es deutlich.

Bei dem aktuellen Spiel METRO 2033 kann ich bei DX11 mit PhysX oder ohne keinen Unterschied erkennen. Da kleine Dinge wie eine Fahne oder wenn was zusammenfällt auch die CPU ausreichent schnell berechen kann.

In Benchmarks wird immer alles zu doll aufgepuscht.

Letztendlich werden Spielehersteller immer eine zweite gute Wahl lassen.
Mit dem man Spiele auch ohne PhysX schick und schnell spielen kann.
Und gerade DX11 hat auch schon viele Physikalische Effekte.


PS. wenn du dir eine GTX 480 holst reicht das für die Praxis aus.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Dies war die Frage:


cabal2k schrieb:


> Meiner 5850 eine PhysX Karte spendieren oder lieber direkt zur neuen GTX470 greifen (480 kommt nicht in Frage wegen Stromverbrauch). Was meint ihr?


Und das deine Antwort?


dungeon192 schrieb:


> PS. wenn du dir eine GTX 480 holst reicht das für die Praxis aus.


Beachtlich.


----------



## cabal2k (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



dungeon192 schrieb:


> PS. wenn du dir eine GTX 480 holst reicht das für die Praxis aus.


Sorry, ich wohne weder bei Mammi noch habe ich Kohle ohne Ende. Der 1jährige Ausflug mit meiner GTX295 hat mir hinlänglich gereicht, mein Stromverbrauch ist in diesem Jahr um über 1000kwh gestiegen und ich hab ansonsten nichts an meinem verhalten geändert noch was anderes neu gekauft, absolut megaheftig, man sollte nicht meinen das sich so ne Karte soviel wegzieht.

Wenn Nvidia das mit dem Strom nicht in den Griff bekommt kauf ich mir nie wieder eine Karte von denen, ich kann leider noch immer kein Geld kacken. Anschaffungskosten sind tragbar und kein Thema, aber die Folgekosten absolut nicht!

Deswegen kommt eine GTX 480 (wie schon im eingangspost erwähnt) absolut nicht in Frage es sei denn es kommt eine ECO Edition mit mindestens 20% (besser 30%) weniger Stromverbrauch, dann lässt sich drüber reden.

Zurück zum Thema:
Die Frage mit dem Strom muss ich mir wohl selber beantworten, anscheinend hat hier keiner ein Strommessgerät um es mal kurz an seinen Rechner zu hängen und zu sagen wie das mit ner Zusatzkarte aussieht, um wieviel da der Verbrauch im Idle steigt und unter Volllast mit ner extra verbauten physx GT.


----------



## ShirKhan (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



cabal2k schrieb:


> Die Frage mit dem Strom muss ich mir wohl selber beantworten, anscheinend hat hier keiner ein Strommessgerät um es mal kurz an seinen Rechner zu hängen und zu sagen wie das mit ner Zusatzkarte aussieht, um wieviel da der Verbrauch im Idle steigt und unter Volllast mit ner extra verbauten physx GT.


Doch, ich habe ein Strommessgerät. Mein Rechner verbraucht idle 120 und im Batman-Benchmark bis zu 330 Watt. Bist du nun schlauer? Dass ich für dich nicht meine Zweitkarte ausbaue und erneut messe, nur damit du nicht die TDPs idle und unter Last von zwei Grafikkarten ergoogeln musst, wirst du mir hoffentlich nachsehen.


----------



## dungeon192 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jou na mit na gtx 470 würde ich eine physX Karte dazu bauen. 

Ja na ich werde mir die GTX 480 noch holen in nen paar Monaten.

Der Stromverbrauch ist mir egal.

Wenn man sich nen Porsche holt dann ja auch aus überzeugung zum hohen Fahrspass.

Und es ist nebensache was er Verbraucht. 

Aber is ja ok wenn du Strom spassen wills host du dir halt nen GOLF GTI (GTX470)


----------



## gucky (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
nachdem ich ein paar Tage bei Euch mitgelesen habe, wagte ich den Versuch.
Mein PC:
ASUS R II E
i7 980
ATI 5970
Intel SSD 160 GB

Im Vantage ca. 30000

Nun kaufte ich mir für die Physx eine GTS 260 und verbaute sie gestern früh. Seitdem bin ich am Löschen und Installieren.

Alles liest sich sooo einfach. Leider sieht die Realität dann doch etwas anders aus.

Mein größtes Problem ist, dass es die Patches nicht solo gibt, sonder nur im Doppelpack mit Trojaner bzw. Virusbehaftet.

Könnt Ihr das bestätigen?

Ich bekomme die Dateien gar nicht erst entpackt, da NORTON sofort Alarm schlägt.

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch noch einen "sauberen" Patch?


mfG Gucky, der momentan ziemlich beträppelt guckt


----------



## MaxMax (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@gucky: ich würd mal norton deaktivieren, ist gut möglich, dass der patch als "virus" von norton eingestuft wird, weil der patch ja geschützte systemdateien umschreiben will (was ja so mancher virus eventuell auch macht und daher ist da norton anscheinend vorsichtig und löscht gleich einmal jede exe die da irgendwie verdächtig sein könnte)...ich hab sowohl unter Avira, kaspersky und auch dem microsoft essentials scanner keine probleme mit dem patch, sodass diese mir den löschen würden oder alarm schreien.

ansonsten halt: alle treiber deinstallieren: 1) mittels systemsteuerung-> programme und funktionen dann mit 2) driver cleaner (o.ä.) alle ati/nvidia reste entfernen dann 3) im abgesichterten modus neustarten und nochmal 2) machen, dann wieder neustarten und 10.3 ATI treiber installieren sowie am besten einen kleineren als 196.xx nvidia treiber (der letzte 197er geht ja nicht mehr zum patchen weil NV neue treiberprüfroutinen eingebaut hat um eine ATI karte zu detektieren, siehe Metro 2033 geht nicht mit physx patch...), dann wieder safemode und den physx patch und ab dann am besten einen zweiten monitor an die NV karte und desktop erweitert lassen...so hab ich keine probleme...bis auf metro 2033 welches eben den neuesten NV treiber mit der physx 9.1.0222 systemsoftware braucht und da geht der physx patch aber nicht mehr...


----------



## gucky (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
danke für den Tip. Genau so hab ich es dann doch gemacht.
Ich hab es gewagt und den Patch im abgesicherten Modus installiert. Lief auf Anhieb.
Norton hat dann zwar dir Zip gelöscht aber da war eh alles zu spät.
In Vantage hat es nocheinmal 1700 Punkte gebracht, nun sind es 31827 - vorher 30350, aber das zählt nicht so, als das ich nun endlich physx nutzen kann.
Crysis WH lief schon mal ohne Absturtz.

Ich danke allen hier, für die geleistete Arbeit, die sie in ihrer Freizeit geleistet haben.

mfG Gucky


----------



## MaxMax (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jep. vantage unterstützt physx, da solltest du bei den cpu tests ein paar punkte mehr holen können, wie du eh schon beobachtet hast.
aber crysis wh benutzt kein nvidia physx soweit ich im bilde bin: schau mal auf PhysXInfo.com - Projects using PhysX SDK nach welche spiele genau gpu-hardware accelerated physx unterstützen, dann kannt genau austesten, ob deine ati+gts 250 wirklich zusammenarbeiten wie es sein soll, aber wie gesagt, 100% wasserdicht ist der patch nicht... und bei zukünftigen treiberupdates seitens Nvidia bzw. bei neueren games wirds wahrscheinlich immer schwieriger werden, den patch am laufen zu halten...


----------



## gucky (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja nee, ist schon klar. Wenn aber Crysis nicht laufen würde, so wäre es, wegen der genialen Grafik, schon ein herber Verlust.
Ich bin nur vorsichtig am Austesten, was das System so hergibt.
Die CPU läuft mit 4,3 GHz schonmal stabil, aber das ist OT.
Ich hab mein mir, besser gesagt dem PC, gestecktes Ziel erreicht und alles weitere ist jetzt nur noch Zugabe, zumal ich noch brennend auf mein ASUS R III E warte.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Armeno (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke klappt alles super bei mir !
5750 + 8600GTS

Weil Ich keinen Stromstecker (weiß gerade die genaue Bezeichnung nicht ^^) hatte, hab Ich einfach in die 8600GTS keinen gesteckt funktioniert aber trotzdem alles, gibts da irgendwelche Bedenken ? Ich kauf mir sowieso bald nen neues NT....

Die extra Graka ist aber nur für Physx zuständig und beschleunigt das System sonst in keinster Weise oder ?


----------



## gucky (20. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
nach den ersten Tests nun auch mal ein Bildchen.
Ich bin momentan erst einmal zufrieden.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Skaos (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Armeno schrieb:


> Die extra Graka ist aber nur für Physx zuständig und beschleunigt das System sonst in keinster Weise oder ?



Jab, brint dir nur in Anwendungen mit Physx-Unterstützung etwas, ansonsten freut sie sich, dass sie da is  .. das mit dem Stromstecker wundert mich etwas, aber schön, wenns klappt.. ansonsten einfach einen Adapter nehmen, der von zwei mal 4-Pol-Molex (die Stecker für z.B. die IDE-Laufwerke) auf einen 6Pin-PCIe-Stecker gehen, den deine Graka brauch


----------



## ShirKhan (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Skaos schrieb:


> das mit dem Stromstecker wundert mich etwas, aber schön, wenns klappt..


Vielleicht hat er kein PhysX-Spiel (gespielt), so dass die Karte bisher nur idle mitlief ...  Ich würde auch dazu raten, der Karte mittels Adapter mit Strom zu versorgen.


----------



## gucky (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin,
mal etwas anderes, wie sieht es überhaupt von der rechtlichen Seite aus?

Ist es überhaupt erlaubt, ATI mit mod eine NVIDIA zu nutzen?

In Deutschland gibt es so viele "Grauzonen", dass man sehr schnell den Überblick verlieren kann (z.B. PC mit Mac OS).
Was in anderen Ländern verboten ist, kann in Deutschland schon wieder erlaubt sein.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Skaos (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wüsste nicht, dass das nutzen spezieller Treiber irgendwie (lizenzrechtlicht) verboten ist.. letztlich geschieht es auf eigenes Risiko ich denk, mit Spport ist nicht zu rechnen, aber wie jemand die von ihm erworbene Hardware nutzt is imho nicht vorgeschrieben und spielt evtl. (siehe Overclock) nur bei der Garantie eine Rolle.. genau weiß ichs aber auch nich muss ich zugeben..


----------



## Armeno (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er kein PhysX-Spiel (gespielt), so dass die Karte bisher nur idle mitlief ...  Ich würde auch dazu raten, der Karte mittels Adapter mit Strom zu versorgen.



Bei Mirrors Edge läuft alles rund und Fluidmark läuft auch.... 
Werd mir jetzt keinen Adapter kaufen da Ich halt, wie schon gesagt vorhabe mir in nächster Zeit ein neues NT zu kaufen. 

Etwas OT aber könntet ihr mir auf die Schnelle eins empfehlen mit gutem KM ? 

Edit: Kann man die Kabel nicht auch einfach so in die Buchsen stecken und mit Tesa befestigen ?


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie währs mit einem Cougar 550W CM?


----------



## Skaos (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ach da gibts so viele gute.. wenn du in nächster Zeit vorhast das Sleeven zubeginnen machen sich die Silverstone Strider am besten, da hier 100% der Kabel abzunehmen sind.. ansonsten einfach mal die PCGH-Prints durchgucken da sind in den letzten Ausgaben glaube erst ein Paar Tests von aktuellen NTs drin gewesen


----------



## Armeno (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für eure Antworten, werde mir beide mal ansehen... Was haltet ihr vom Cougar S 550 ?

Edit: Wer wohl das Strider nehmen.. Wenn das was taugt, denn der Preis ist ja wirklich niedrig


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die S-Serie soll afaik etwas lauter sein als die normalen.


----------



## Skaos (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann die Strider echt nur empfehlen, nicht zu hören, Silber-Zertifikat und halt das optimale KM.. aber wie gesagt das KM in der Form is nur für Sleever wirklich von Bedeutung.. ansonsten guck mal noch rum wie es mit den Gold NTs aussieht.. da kamen ja vor kurzem auch einige raus.. hilft vl der Stromrechnung noch etwas 

So und nu genug OT


----------



## gucky (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Armeno schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten, werde mir beide mal ansehen... Was haltet ihr vom Cougar S 550 ?
> 
> Edit: Wer wohl das Strider nehmen.. Wenn das was taugt, denn der Preis ist ja wirklich niedrig


 

Hi,
hast Du schon einmal Deinen Bedarf errechnet?

be quiet!

Hier kannst Du erst einmal nachrechnen, wieviel Watt Du überhaupt benötigst.
Dann kannst Du Dir ein paar Tests aus dieser Klasse reinziehen und dann, erst dann ein NT kaufen.
Zumindest würde ich so verfahren.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Armeno (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei dem Rechner passiert nichts wenn Ich auf calculate klicke... Aber als NT wird mir eins mit 500W empfohlen. Ich werds wohl so machen wie du es geschrieben hast, aber das Strider ist schon mal ein Favorit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi @gucky. Nettes Bild, hast du 3 GraKas drin?


> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt, ATI mit mod eine NVIDIA zu nutzen?


Es ist nicht verboten diesen Patch zu nutzen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

er hat ne 5970 und ne gts250 

das s550 is sicher top, ich hab das s700 und das ist eig nicht zu hören 

mfg ilan12346


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi PhysX Users der Patch 1.03 ist da.
http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...744-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-physx-mod-1.03.rar

Supported wird:
86 und 64 bit
Win XP*, 2003* und Se7en.
GeForce driver: 197.45 
PhysX SS: 9.10.0222

*bei X64 vorher  kb 942589 installieren.


----------



## ShirKhan (23. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vielen Dank, Gordon! Gibt es Vorteile gegenüber 1.02, von denen du weißt? In welchen Fällen lohnt ggf. ein Update?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Gordon! Gibt es Vorteile gegenüber 1.02, von denen du weißt? In welchen Fällen lohnt ggf. ein Update?



kann leider keine genauen Tests machen, denn vor 2 Monaten hat sich meine Physik-karte in Staub aufgelöst. ich brauch noch ein wenig bis ich eine neue(oder gebrauchte) habe, denn das Geld fehlt zur zeit. 

Aber wie geschrieben, neuer Treiber Support, der 197.45 kann voll genutzt werden, genau wie der PhysX treiber 9.10.0222 geht auch besser, dabei soll batman besser laufen. Installation wie immer.


----------



## gucky (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
Crysis greift zwar nicht auf den Physx Rechenknecht zu, aber ich hatte gestern Abend/Nacht keinen Absturz gehabt. Das war mit dem vorherigen Physx Treiber nicht der Fall.
In Vantage hat es ein paar Pünktchen gekostet, ansonsten ist aber noch genügend (32125) übriggeblieben.
DoD Demo läuft jedoch immer noch nicht. Was mache ich da nur Falsch?
FluidMark läuft hingegen prima, wie es sein sollte.

mfG Gucky


----------



## ShirKhan (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



gucky schrieb:


> In Vantage hat es ein paar Pünktchen gekostet, ansonsten ist aber noch genügend (32125) übriggeblieben.


Schaltest du PhysX nicht ab in Vantage, wie es z.B. von HWBOT gefordert wird?


----------



## Armeno (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe gerade gemerkt das Ich große Performance-Einbußen bei Far Cry 2 habe, kann das jemand bestätigen ? Außerdem kacken die Treiber öfter mal ab...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Von Gamestar.de :

PhysX mit Radeon und Geforce - Hybrid-Mod hebt Nvidia-Einschränkung  auf   Die PhysX-Software von  Nvidia verweigert seit einiger Zeit Berechnungen auf einer  Geforce-Karte, wenn die Grafik selbst von einer Radeon übernommen wird. Nvidia hat diese Entscheidung laut eigener Aussage getroffen, da eine  Kombination aus ATI- und Nvidia-Grafikkarte auch von AMD nicht  unterstützt wird und es daher keinerlei Qualitätssicherung gäbe.  Allerdings hat die Internet-Community bereits kurz daruaf Wege zur  Umgehung dieser Sperre in der PhysX-Software gefunden. 

Der  gerade erschienene Hybrid PhysX-Mod 1.03 unterstützt den Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 197.45 vom 13. April und die  PhysX System Software 9.10.0222 vom 22. Februar 2010. Damit ist es  beispielsweise möglich, eine ATI Radeon HD 5870 für  die Grafik einzusetzen und eine eventuell vorhandene, ältere Geforce für  PhysX zu verwenden. Ob die Modifikation auch mit den neuen Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 und Nvidia Geforce GTX 480 funktioniert, wissen selbst die Programmierer noch nicht. 
  Der inoffizielle Patch unterstützt  nur das alte Treibermodell von Windows XP und das neue von Windows 7.  Windows Vista bleibt aus diesem Grund außen vor.

Runterladen kann man das ganze unter Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03

Find's gut das man Radeon als Haupt-GPU + Geforce als Physx-knecht verwenden kann. (Was Nvidia ziemlich gegen den strich gehen muss) Jetzt fehlen nur noch einige must-have Hammerspiele bei denen sich PhysX auch lohnt.


----------



## PaLLeR (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe eine Frage: Glaubt ihr eine 480 GTX würde für meine 5970 als PhysX Karte reichen? lol


----------



## Aradisa (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ne,eine 480er reicht auf keinen Fall,zwei 480er müssen es schon sein


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

xD, da reicht bereits ne GTX260 ABSOLUT aus ;D

also für deine verhälltnisse xD

(ich bin mit meiner 86GT abs. zufriden^^)


----------



## gucky (25. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Schaltest du PhysX nicht ab in Vantage, wie es z.B. von HWBOT gefordert wird?


 
Moin,
"HWBOT"?, hab mich dort nich nie sehen gelassen und hab dort auch noch keinen Eintrag.
Aber mal was anderes. Warum sollen dort die Werte ohne Physx eingetragen werden?
Auch Physx gehört meiner Meinung nach zu einem stimmigen Garfiksystem dazu, wie der Stickstoffkühler zur CPU beim ExtremOC.
Ich sehe schon, da muß ich mich vielleicht einmal belesen.
OT: Hab im Übrigen gerade ohne durchlaufen lassen: 30050 ohne Physx im Vantage.

mfG Gucky


----------



## ShirKhan (25. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



gucky schrieb:


> "HWBOT"?, hab mich dort nich nie sehen gelassen und hab dort auch noch keinen Eintrag.


Du (dein System) gehörst dort aber mglw. hin bei so hohen Werten.


----------



## gucky (25. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
das fasse ich mal als Kompliment auf, oder?
Ich denke eher, dass meine Werte unteres Mittelmass sind, da ich keine 2 doppel GPU Karten verwenden möcte. Sooo weit gehen meine Ambitionen nun doch wieder nicht.
Aber ich werd mal dort vorbeischauen, danke für den Tip.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

weis einer wie man Cuda an bekommt. Habe jetzt eine 8600GT/512MB


----------



## MaxMax (29. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

cuda geht nur wenn die nvidia karte der primäre displayadapter ist. physx ist zwar teil von cuda, aber eben auch der einzige teil der als "sekundärer" displayadapter trotzdem funktioniert.
wenn du cuda auch willst, musst du einen zweiten monitor oder zweiten eingang des primären monitors anhängen und dann unter windows den primären displayadapter auf die nvidia karte wechseln (geht ohne neustarten unter windows 7 IMHO)
lg


----------



## gucky (29. April 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also zum Benchen ist so eine Karte ja ganz gut.
Meine hab ich dann aber doch wieder rausgenommen, da Crysis doch immer wieder abgestürzt ist und in anderen Programmen der Bildschirmtreiber immer wieder automatisch neu geladen werden mußte.
Mit der Zeit nervt das nur noch.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Mastersound200 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin ich will mir evtl das MB anschaffen: *Gigabyte 785g ud3h

Das hat einen PCIe x16 und der zweite PCIe ist mit x4 belegt. Reicht das wenn ich in den PCIe x16 meine künftige HD5870 reinpack und in den x4 meine jetzige 8800gt für Physx?
Oder limitiert hier der x4?

Gruß

Mastersound200
*


----------



## ILAN12346 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

der x4 Limitiert, aber wirklich nur minimal

Hier hat auch mal jmd. eine Grafik gepostet, wo man siet wie und ob es limitiert, ich finde die nur Grade nichtmehr

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Es geht ja darum ob der meine Graka limitiert wenn ich da nur ne 8800gt reinsteck für die Physx-Berechnungen 
Die Graka is ja im x16


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe es hinbekommen Physix zu nutzen OHNE den Virtuellen Monitor! Ich weiß noch nicht genau wie, aber es Funktioniert bei mir. Ich habe es mit dem 3Dmark Vantage getestet und mit FluidMark. 

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ich habe das so gemacht wie in der Anleitung, dann den Virtuellen Monitor ausgeschaltet, Physix aus und dann Physix wieder an. Werde es aber mal genauer Testen noch. Auf jeden Fall gibt es ihrgenwie eine Möglichkeit es auch ohne den nervigen Virtuellen Monitor zu nutzen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

sobald du den Vmoni ausschaltest wird die Graka in abgeschakten, daraus folgen 0MHz, bzw Graka inaktiv


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich will dann mal eben einen Screenshot machen von Fluid Mark, GPU-Z und dem Monitor Menü(name gerade entfallen)

Ich weiß das es unglaubwürdig klingt, aber es ist so.

*Edit

Der eine Screen ist mit Physix, der andere ist ohne. Was man an den FPS ansieht. Bei dem einen im grünen Bereich bei dem anderen extrem weit unten.


----------



## ILAN12346 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

..... du spiegelst deinen haubtscreen^^

der virtuelle ist quasi immernoch da, nur wird auf dem 1:1 das gleiche bild wie auf deinem MainScreen angezeigt


vorteil: es funktioniert
Nachtzeil: weniger PhysXleistung


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das liegt daran, das ich mein PC am Fernseher mit einem DVI und einem HDMI angeschlossen habe, warum weiß ich auch nicht ... Das gleiche dann jetzt noch mal. Ohne den Doppelten 

*Edit,

Jetzt aber. Der 2. Monitor hat den Befehl nur den Desktop auf 1 Anzeigen zu lassen, so das der nichts zu tun hat. Soweit Funktioniert es OHNE den Virtuellen Monitor. 3D Mark Vantage mache ich auch noch mal.


----------



## gucky (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
seitdem ich die GTS 250 im PC habe, startet der ATI Anzeigetreiber immer wieder einmal neu.
Die Deaktivierung der NVIDIA Treiber incl. Physx hat nichts gebracht. Es nervt und ich habe die Physx (trotz deaktivierung) in Verdacht, die Abstürtze zu verursachen.
Was läuft bei meiner Konfiguration falsch oder ist es normal?

mfG Gucky


----------



## MaxMax (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Jan565: was stört dich so an dem virtuellen monitor? ich hab sogar einen geschenkten 21" röhrenmonitor angehängt an die physxkarte, da lass ich dann immer diverse tools neben dem spiel laufen, find ich gar nicht so unpraktisch, und dadurch hab ich keine probleme mit physx, es rennt in allen spielen...

@gucky: wenn der anzeigentreiber von ATI neustartet, dann hats irgendwas: entweder du übertaktest die karte zu stark, oder sie wird zu heiss! ich glaub nicht, dass der physx patch dran schuld ist: ich selbst hab schon 2x5870er im crossfire modus + physx gts 250 inbetrieb gehabt, und stundenlang gezockt ohne irgendwelche abstürze oder anzeigentreiberrestarts...wenn ich du wär würd ich mal eine frischen HDD hernehmen und alle overclocks OFF machen und dann mal schritt für schritt wieder alles neu machen...ist zwar mühsam, aber besser als wenn du dich immer ärgern musst....
lg


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax schrieb:


> @Jan565: was stört dich so an dem virtuellen monitor? ich hab sogar einen geschenkten 21" röhrenmonitor angehängt an die physxkarte, da lass ich dann immer diverse tools neben dem spiel laufen, find ich gar nicht so unpraktisch, und dadurch hab ich keine probleme mit physx, es rennt in allen spielen...



Klar, bei sowas würde ich das auch machen. Aber das Problem ist halt, ich habe keinen Monitor den ich an die Karte stecken kann. Daher nervt es mich schon, dass ich da dauernd drauf komme mit einigen Anwendungen. 


Habe jetzt den Vantage zum Testen genommen und er läuft super mit den einstellungen wie ich sie bei den anderen Screens auch habe.


----------



## gucky (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax;1781683@gucky: wenn der anzeigentreiber von ATI neustartet schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Zurücksetzen auf Standartwerte war natürlich das Erste, was ich gemacht habe.
> Merkwürdiger Weise läuft er gerade wieder zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und hatte sich nur heut Morgen (vielleicht auch ein Spätaufsteher/Morgenmuffel) so zickig verhalten.
> Seit 2 Stunden lasse ich diverse Tests laufen, u.a. seit ca. 1.5h Prime. Alles im grünen Bereich.
> ...


----------



## MaxMax (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@gucky: aber du weisst eh, dass crysis KEINE physx karte braucht (und auch nicht verwendet selbst wenn eine vorhanden ist!)? also wenn dir dein PC bei crysis abstürzt, liegt es zu 99% sicher NICHT an der gts 250/physx bzw. dem physx patch!
lg


----------



## gucky (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
aus diesem Grund hatte ich alles was mit NVIDIA zu tun hat deaktiviert.
Die Karte rauscht im PC zwar noch vor sich hin (klar, ohne Treiber, keine Lüftersteuerung), die Treiberaktualisierung besser der Treiberneustart wurde trotzdem durchgeführt.
Da ich aber noch "Metro 2033" installiert habe, das ich in den nächsten Tagen einmal spielen möchte, hab ich die GTS noch im PC.
Eben hat sie es wieder getan. Stundenlang nichts und nun 2x kurz hintereinander.
Naja, wenn das neue MB entlich da ist, wird eh alles neu installiert.
Der o.s. Test erfolgte OHNE Physx.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Skaos (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ähm ich glaub das kannst du knicken, Metro brauch afaik den neusten Treiber für Physx von NV und der unterstützt ja hier den ganzen Spaß hier leider nicht mehr.. oder arbeitet nicht so wie er soll..


----------



## gucky (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
dem ist aber nicht so.
Bei mir läuft Metro, hab es kurz angespielt und es läuft in der höchsten Auflösung mit Physx (incl. mod) und den neuesten NVIDIA Treibern flüssig.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Skaos (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

oh hm okay dann war ich vl falsch informiert


----------



## gucky (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
ich denke eher, dass Deine Infos zu alt sind.
Der neueste Mod unterstützt auch die neuesten NVIDIA Treiber.
GPU von ATI - Physx von NVIDIA - klappt fast.
Im Spiel wie gesagt, einwandfrei, nur beim Nichtstun haben die GPUs langeweile und starten neu.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Bullet123 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Der link für den patch ist doch da!!!


----------



## gucky (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
Hybrid PhysX Mod v1.03?, hast Post von mir.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo an alle der Hybrid PhysX Mod v1.03? ist auf der ersten Seite schon sein ein Monat angegeben.


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich das Ganze in "echten" Spiele - Benchmarks schlägt oder ob es nur eine Art Bastelei ist. 

Bin mal gespannt ob es jemand schafft ATi + PhysX  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/99275-just-cause-2-demo-benchmark.html  

Bisher hat es niemand versucht


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

doch, ich

Ich muss leider zum JC2 Spielen die Nv Abschalten, weild as game sonst auf der Nvidia startet o_O

und mit ner 86GT läuft das garnichtmal sooo GUT!

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## gucky (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

DoD Demo ist auch nicht zum starten zu bewegen.
Ich hab meine nun wieder herausgenommen und mein System ist dadurch wieder stabil geworden.

mfG Gucky


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich sehe schon, es wäre wohl auch zu schön um wahr zu sein, trotzdem Danke für  die Mühe.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

erstma danke für die super anleitung is top! 

wie siehts aus mit ati treiber patches muss ich die gesamt prozedur wiederholen oder kann ich die neuen treiber problemlos drüberbügeln?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich das Ganze in "echten" Spiele - Benchmarks schlägt oder ob es nur eine Art Bastelei ist.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ob es jemand schafft ATi + PhysX
> 
> ...



*Just cause hat kein PHYSX sondern cuda.*


----------



## Intruder (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmm... am anfang stand was von windows 7

was ist mit vista oder xp? klappt das "projekt" da nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mit XP müsste das gehen, mit Vista nicht.


----------



## Intruder (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmm... ob mein netzteil (enermax infinty 720 watt) dafür ausgelegt ist ne 8800 gts und ne hd 5770 gleichzeitig zu betreiben ?!?

wird eigentlich die 8800er "deaktiviert" wenn man sie nicht als physix gerade nutzt oder läuft die munter mit voller leistung fleissig weiter?


----------



## Phace1981 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie ist das mit einer GeForce GT220 1Gb + ATI HD5870? PhysX uneingeschränkt möglich? 

Oder doch lieber eine schnellere/bessere NVIDIA kombinieren (z.B. GT240)?


----------



## MaxMax (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@intruder: ob die 8800 gts sich "deaktiviert" wird (=sprich sich runtertaktet, was anderes kenn ich von nvidia nicht. wobei es gab mal so eine art hybrid sli, wo die nvidia-chipsatzintegrierte grafikkarte die andere (3D)gesockelte grafikkarte komplett schlafen schicken konnte, aber das trifft bei ati+physxnvidia nicht zu!) hängt davon ab ob das bios der 8800gts so eine runtertaktenfunktion hat? wenn ja, spricht nichts dagegen, dass die karte sich auf ein minimum reduzieren sollte unter windows, die primäre ist ja die ati und diese übernimmt auch die 2D darstellung/video dekodieren usw...ausser du hängst natürlich einen realen monitor an die nvidia karte an und machst dort auch solche sachen, dann wird die nv karte sich natürlich nicht schlafen gehen...

@phace1981: nun, das hängt vom physx-spiel ab: batman AA gibt sich mit einer 9600gt schon zufrieden (auf dem niveau müsste ca. auch die leistung einer gt 220 liegen IMHO) aber für dark void mit höchstem physxlevel empfiehlt ja selbst nvidia schon eine 9800gtx+ (=gts 250) als reine physikkarte....ich denke, wenn du was für "die zukunft" willst (sofern dieser hack in einem jahr noch immer funktioniert, wie gesagt steht ja im juni ein grosses treiberupdate bei nvidia auf version 256 an, und es gibt ja genug gerüchte, dass nvidia dann doch nochmehr hürden einbauen wird in den treiber...) dann würd ich mir eine gts 250 mit 1024MB ram kaufen, die hat viele streamprozessoren, einen hohen shadertakt und genug RAM um die (zukünftigen noch grössere?) physx bibliothek abzuarbeiten, daweilen tuts die gt 220 sicher auch...vl hier und da ein 3-4fps weniger als eine gts 250...aber ob du jetzt 84 fps oder 80 fps in batman aa hast, ist ja wurscht oder?


----------



## kress (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi, hab hier grad ne gt130 zur hand und ne 4850 aber wenn ich jetz den nv Treiber installieren will, kommt, das keine HW dafür gefunden wurde und beendet das Setup.
Pls help


----------



## MaxMax (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



kress schrieb:


> Hi, hab hier grad ne gt130 zur hand und ne 4850 aber wenn ich jetz den nv Treiber installieren will, kommt, das keine HW dafür gefunden wurde und beendet das Setup.
> Pls help



was solln gt130 für eine nvidia desktop karte sein? hast die ausm notebook ausgebaut?


----------



## kress (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nö, afaik ne umgelabte 8800gt (oder 8600gt).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Phace1981 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit einer GeForce GT220 1Gb + ATI HD5870? PhysX uneingeschränkt möglich?
> 
> Oder doch lieber eine schnellere/bessere NVIDIA kombinieren (z.B. GT240)?



eine GT220 ist gut für PhysX, besser als eine 8600 oder 9600gt und spart zusätzlich strom.


----------



## Neion (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hier mal meine kiste, gerade mal eine 8800gts noch gefunden und mal reingebaut.

hier mal nen test

*ne 5870 ohne physx*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ne 5870 + 8800GTS 320MB (physx)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*vantage*

vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd sagen nen deutlicher unterschied.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Neion deine bilder sind zu klein.


----------



## Intruder (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja verdammt klein...
ich hab´s mir einfach gemacht. ebay geguckt und mir ne gebrauchte bfg physix für 40€ ersteigert.
die braucht weniger strom und fertsch.

die 8800er hatte gestern den arsch aufgemacht und nur noch sporadisch funtkioniert. alle paar min rote streifen, zacken und fehler und dabei komplettes system hängen. der rechner komplett nutzlos.

also los gerannt und ne msi r5770 geholt. aber keine vapor :| die war 50€ teurer und da mein rechner nicht der neuste ist hab ich mir das gespart 

wenn die bfg geliefert wird kann ich euch ja sagen wie´s gelaufen ist.
im moment 3dmark (shareware version unter xp) hab ich (leute!!! nun will ich bitte lautes lachen hören *grins*) 9345 punkte *grins* denke für einen 4 bis 5 jahre jahre alten rechner gaaar nicht so schlecht 
mal sehen was bei einer physix rum kommt


----------



## Fantom (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Neion schrieb:


> hier mal meine kiste, gerade mal eine 8800gts noch gefunden und mal reingebaut.



ich kriege die bilder nicht auf, kannst du auch problemlos spielen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol ne @ Intruder eine BFG PhysX. die ist so schnell wie 7600GT.


----------



## Intruder (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

och egal  billiger als ne 8800er und kleiner und weniger strom 

für meine "lahme" kiste reicht das doch locker aus. und wenn´s "nur" 5 fps schneller und dafür schicker aussieht, hat´s für mich den zweck erfüllt. 

hab doch nur nen sockel 939 mit einem athlon x2 4800+ 

oder siehste das anders? 

ne "highend" spielekiste wirds bei mir eh nicht mehr geben. werde eh früher oder später auf ne spielekonsole umsteigen.
der rechner muss inet können, nen bisschen arbeiten und ab und zu sacred 2 und co können.

vielleicht noch diablo 3 (wenn´s denn mal endlich kommen sollte) und rest ist mir so was von egal 

bin aus dem alter raus das ich jedes jahr nen neuen highend grafikmonster gaming maschine brauche. stecke ich lieber die kohle in meinen schicken 3,0 cdti. der ist schneller als nen "highendrechner"


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ILAN12346
Ich würde von dir gerne wissen wie du 2 4870 +8600GT auf deinem Mobo verbaut hast. Durch BFC2 musste ich mir noch eine 4890 kaufen und hab jetzt das Problem das die 9800 immer einer der 4890 Kühler (eine mit orginal ATI Kühler, die andere Vapor X) verdeckt.


----------



## Fantom (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon

könntest du auf der ersten Seite auch die funktionierenden Spiele auflisten, am besten die du selber getestet hast oder von leuten den du traust, der thread ist so lang um das als neuer zu überblicken, ich glaube du schüttelst es dir einfach aus dem ärmel


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Fantom gute Idee. Ich werde mich in der nächsten zeit darum kümmern.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kann ich mit meinem Mainboard (G31M-GS), eine HD 5770 und eine GF 8600GT zusammennutzen?
Passt das von den Slots her? bzw. gehts überhaupt?


----------



## kress (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nö geht nicht, du hast nur 1nen pcie slot.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

asu alles kla  kann also mein plan wieder verwerfen xD


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm auf der Asrock seite steht: " 	- 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
                                                - 1 x PCI Express x1 slot
                                                - 2 x PCI slots"
was für slots belegt denn die HD 5770 bzw. GF8600GT?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Es gibt auch nVidias für PCI-Slot.

TNT und ältere Geforce Serien, Bussystem: PCI

Aber ob diese Lösung taucht, k.A.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aber hier nach: 





> hm auf der Asrock seite steht: " - 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
> - 1 x PCI Express x1 slot
> - 2 x PCI slots"


 hat des Mainboard doch 2 PCIe - Slots oder? weil es doch eigl egal an welchem PCIe Slot (x16 bzw. x1) die Graka. dranhängen...

// Edit: //

Bei PCWizard zeigt er bei Mainboard folgendes an:


> Slots Information :
> Slot PCI :    32-bit  [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening]  -  Leer
> Slot PCI :    32-bit  [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening]  -  Leer
> Slot PCI-Express :    x16  [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening]  -  Leer
> Slot PCI-Express :    x1  [3.3v, Shared Slot Opening]  -  In Benutzung



Der letzte Slot (x1) dürfte zurzeit noch von der 8600GT belegt sein...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Normalerweise werden die PCIE Slots für GraKas mit PEG gekennzeichnet. Die PCI-X Slots können keine GraKa aufnehmen.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Normalerweise werden die PCIE Slots für GraKas mit PEG gekennzeichnet. Die PCI-X Slots können keine GraKa aufnehmen.



Das heißt was bitte? Aber Grafikkarten benutzen doch diese PCI-X Slots?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe Dir mal ein Pic von dem Brett besorgt. Der PEG ist rot markiert der PCI-X grün.
Das sollte jedem auffallen, dass die nicht gleich sind.
Das von Dir benutzte Softwaretool hat eindeutig einen Auslesefehler oder Du hast tatsächlich eine PCI-X GrakKa drinne. Dazu müssteste schon mal den PC öffnen und nachsehen.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Äh okay xD ... jetz seh ichs auch  danke für deine Mühe!
Werd dann wohl ohne PhysX zurechtkommen müssen.
Bissl Schade find ichs zwar aber nun gut


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nö, wie gesagt es gibt auch noch G96 GraKas für PCI, davon haste ja zwei. Ich weiß nur nicht wie hoch da die Leistungssteigerung ist, sollte aber auch funktionieren.


*EDIT:* Soweit mir bekannt saßen die Aegia-PhysX Karten ja auch in nem PCI Slot. Von daher sollte der PCI eigentlich genug Bandbreite für PhysX-Unterstützung bieten.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Okay werd ma gucken, wollte das eigl nur mal wissen, weil ja bald Mafia II rauskommt und das Spiel ja PhysX nutzen soll... Hab mir scho eine HD 5770 gekufft aber die hat ja bekanntlich kein PhysX...


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Alternativ kannste die HD5770 ja auch zurückgeben und Dir ne nVidia GT2XX kaufen. Sollte Preislich ähnlich teuer sein und Du hast auch das ganze Treibergewusel nicht.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nene die HD passt eigl scho ganz gut, hab ja "nur" einen 19'Zoll Moni hier stehen^^


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Dir gehts ja um die Nutzung von PhysX. Dann haste eben diese zwei Möglichkeiten.
HD5770 PEG und GT9500 PCI (ca 100€+85€)=PhysX

oder

zB. diese

XFX GTX260 (GX-260N-ADE) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
ähnlicher Preis und wieder PhysX.

oder Du bekommst irgendwo eine der produzierten AEGIA PhysX Karten für lau. Aber Ich glaube da wird es wohl auch Probleme im Betrieb zusammen mit der ATI-GraKa geben.

oder auf PhysX verzichten.


----------



## nordblock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm das stimmt, denke ich werde mal ne nacht drüberschlafen... kann ja morgen mal meine entscheidung hier kundtun...


----------



## MaxMax (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

und hat schon wer die neuen 256 nvidia treiber drauf? geht physx noch?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@nordblock dein G31M-GS kann eine HD 5770 und eine GF 8600GT aufnehmen. das sollte klappen. 
Die ATI in den PCI 16X und die nVidia in den PCI 1x slot sollte gehen.


----------



## nordblock (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

xD meinte ich ja die ganze Zeit... aber laut diesem bild ist der pcie1x ja viel zu klein für die Graka....


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja, das würde mich auch mal interessieren, Gordon-1979.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Lohnt sich physx eigentlich das man dafür eine 2 Graka ins system mit hängt ? Und vlt 50 € dafür ausgibt ?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich physx eigentlich das man dafür eine 2 Graka ins system mit hängt ? Und vlt 50 € dafür ausgibt ?


 
Ich denke, dass muss jeder selbst wissen, ob er für mehr und realere Effekte etwas Geld ausgibt.


----------



## nordblock (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn wie bei mir, noch eine 2te vorhanden ist, dann auf jedenfall denke ich. Aber das war nicht deine Frage


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Er meint ob es zukunft hat oder nicht. Wenn er (Nobody) nachrechnet kostet mich das 30 €. wenn ich auf eine 9600 GT setze. Im verbund mit einer 5850 würde die dann arbeiten. Und als Prozessor steht ein 955 zur verfügung.


----------



## Fantom (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich physx eigentlich das man dafür eine 2 Graka ins system mit hängt ? Und vlt 50 € dafür ausgibt ?



Also ich habe mir extra eine GTX260 gekauft um mal die paar PhysX spiele zu spielen die es gibt. Ich bin dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Effekte eigentlich ein Witz sind. Es gibt Spiele mit Effekten, die vielleicht nicht physikalisch richtig berechnet werden aber optisch viel besser aussehen. Aber das schlimmste an den Effekten ist die benötigt Rechenpower. Deshalb wenn PhysX dann nur über Zusatzkarte. ne 8800 kriegt man für 30 euro bei ebay. Die kann man in einem Jahr immernoch für 28 euro verkaufen, weil billiger werden können die nicht mehr werden. Ich werde es  auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, zum Spass und damit sich Nvidia ärgert.
Aber insgesamt wenn man mitten in einer Schiesserei ist und da wird Glas nicht physikalisch Korrekt zerschossen wird man es sowieso nicht mitkriegen, weil man versucht die Gegner umzubringen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hier als info Dedicated PhysX GPU performance dependence on PCI-E bandwidth | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-10.html#post1460081 <-- PCI 1X ist möglich.

@Nobody 2.0 eine Graka für PhysX im wert vom 50€ ist in Ordnung, meine 8600GT ist auch nicht mehr wert und ist als PhysX Rechenknecht sehr gut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Naja mal sehen. Die Karte währe da und vlt findet sich noch was besseres. Testen werte ich es alle mal. Zumal ich ja nen 8 Lan PCIe anschluss noch frei habe.


----------



## Fantom (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wollen wir man hoffen, dass Nvidia uns nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht indem sie Spieleentwicklern "rät" CUDA zu benutzen und nicht PhysX. CUDA kann man nicht auf eine separate Karte legen. Ist ja bei Just Cause 2 auch so. Die wollen nicht, dass man seinen Rechner mit Billigkarten aufrüstet sonder, dass man teure kauft.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@nordblock
Du hast also noch eine GraKa für nen PCI-X Slot?


----------



## Mirko81 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,
wollte das ganze auch mal ausprobieren.Habe eine EAH5770 mit 1024MB und eine 8600GT mit 1024MB.
Beim versuch den 197.75_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_international_whql Treiber zu installieren sagt mir das Setup: Das Setup-Programm findet keine Treiber die mit der Hardware kompitabel sind.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Mirko81 hast du die anleitung auf der ersten Seite befolgt?


----------



## Mirko81 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja.
Hat sich mitlerweile aber erledigt.
Habe den falschen Treiber, also einen für ne andere Karte runtergeladen.
Trozdem Danke.
Die Installation hat funktioniert.PhysX aktiviert.Teste aber erst morgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxis (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

sers leuts,

hätt kurz 2 fragen :
--------------------------

a) funktioniert die sache mit aktuellen nvidia treibern ?

b) hab ein AMD 790X mainboard:
    1x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (elektrisch nur x8)

heißt das jetzt wen ein game physx nutzt , rennt meine ATI 5870 in slot1 dann auch mit PCI-E 8x ? oder laufen dann beide mit X16 ? weil crossfire/sli ist es ja net, die laufen ja unabhängig

danke


----------



## gucky (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin,
bei den meisten MB ist der erste 16X und alle weiteren nur noch 8X.
Nun kann es aber sein, dass bei einer Vollbestückung auch der Erste zum 8er wird, was aber nur selten der Fall ist.
Am bestenDu schaust in das Handbuch, da dürfte dies drinstehen.
Wenn Du gar nichts hast und hier keine Antwort bekommst, so kannst Du auch auf der Herstellerseite nachschauen oder es einfach nur austesten.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



xaxis schrieb:


> sers leuts,
> 
> hätt kurz 2 fragen :
> --------------------------
> ...



zu a) http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377

zu b) welches 790x board?


----------



## xaxis (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

a) ja nur da blick ich jetzt net durch ist es egal welchen nvidia treiber ich nutze, nur der aktuelle physx treiber is wichtig ? oder wielauft das

b) Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4, 790X (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


----------



## Sugar70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi@all.
Erst mal danke an Gordon-1979!
Hab ne Radeon 5770 und ne Nvidea 9600GT-beide passiv gekühlt verbaut. Läuft erste Sahne zusammen! Hab sogar den Eindruck, das normale Office Anwendungen schneller sind mit der 9600er als Physx Beschleuniger-kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein.  Aber auch in Spielen zb. Dirt2 läuft alles viel flüssiger und sauberer durch! Spiegelungen haben mehr effekt! Über das jetzige Spieleerlebnis in Mirriors Edge brauche ich mich nicht auszulassen...ist einfach der Oberhammer!  Kann echt allen nur empfehlen eine zweite Graka als Physx Beschleuniger zu nutzen! Ich wills nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@xaxis also in Sachen Treiber empfehle ich: 
NV-teiber 197.45 + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch
Du brauchst beide, denn dieser ist wichtig für Windows 7 oder XP und der PhysX wird gepatcht.
Das Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 schaltet beide PCIx X16 auf 8x was man kaum bemerkt. 
@Sugar70 danke, für deine Positive Nachricht, so was lese ich gerne. Sowie helfen tue ich genauso gerne. Bei mir ist es genau so, nie wieder ohne ATI(render) und nVidia(PhysX).


----------



## Gilligan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ein freundliches Hallöchen !!!

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen!!

Das ganze soll jetzt auch ohne MOD laufen und zwar mit den neusten Beta Treibern von NVIDIA

Ob ausversehen oder nicht keine ahnung. 

Hier der LINK

Gruß Gilligan


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Läuft damit auch nun CUDA ? 


Ich musste ja feststellen, dass PhysX und CUDA nicht gleich oder ähnlich sind.
Vielleicht probiert ja noch mal jemand den JC2 - Bench.


----------



## Fantom (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Sugar70 schrieb:


> Hi@all.
> Erst mal danke an Gordon-1979!
> Hab ne Radeon 5770 und ne Nvidea 9600GT-beide passiv gekühlt verbaut. Läuft erste Sahne zusammen! Hab sogar den Eindruck, das normale Office Anwendungen schneller sind mit der 9600er als Physx Beschleuniger-kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein.  Aber auch in Spielen zb. Dirt2 läuft alles viel flüssiger und sauberer durch! Spiegelungen haben mehr effekt! Über das jetzige Spieleerlebnis in Mirriors Edge brauche ich mich nicht auszulassen...ist einfach der Oberhammer!  Kann echt allen nur empfehlen eine zweite Graka als Physx Beschleuniger zu nutzen! Ich wills nicht mehr missen!


 
hat Dirt2 PhysX, ich glaube nicht


----------



## Sugar70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Fantom schrieb:


> hat Dirt2 PhysX, ich glaube nicht


Nein Fantom...Dirt2 hat natürlich kein Physx! War auch nicht so gemeint als ob! Sondern ich habe den Eindruck bzw. ist es so das Dirt2 wesentlich sauberer und klarer als vorher läuft!

Gruß


----------



## xaxis (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

geil auf deutsch ati und nvidia graka rein , normal treiber installieren und loslegen ? mega ^^

ist sicher kein zufall das mit dem treiber funkt, weil der physx kerl is ja zu amd gewandert, warscheinlich hat man endlich erkannt das PC gamming gemeinsam gegen konsole antretten muss und nicht auch noch krieg untereinander führen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



xaxis schrieb:


> geil auf deutsch ati und nvidia graka rein , normal treiber installieren und loslegen ? mega ^^
> 
> ist sicher kein zufall das mit dem treiber funkt, weil der physx kerl is ja zu amd gewandert, warscheinlich hat man endlich erkannt das PC gamming gemeinsam gegen konsole antretten muss und nicht auch noch krieg untereinander führen




Realität wo bist Du.


----------



## xaxis (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja war zu schön um wahr zu sein =( wieder nur ein nvidia joke..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Läuft damit auch nun CUDA ?
> 
> 
> Ich musste ja feststellen, dass PhysX und CUDA nicht gleich oder ähnlich sind.
> Vielleicht probiert ja noch mal jemand den JC2 - Bench.



*NEIN*!!! CUDA, läuft nur wenn nVidia Hauptrenderkarte ist!!!
Und daher ist den Benchmark in diesen Thread Blödsinn.

@ all, hier der Treiber wo nVidia den Fehler rein gebaut hat.
NVIDIA DRIVERS 257.15 BETA win7-winvista-32bit
NVIDIA DRIVERS 257.15 BETA win7-winvista-64bit


----------



## bernder (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Müssen dafür eigentlich Zwei 16er lanes zur verfügung stehen?
Oder geht auch: Hauptkarte mit 16 und PhysX mit 8?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

beides ist ok. es geht auch:
ATI - nVidia
x16 - x16 Lanes
x16 - x08 Lanes
x16 - x04 Lanes
x16 - x01 Lanes
x08 - x08 Lanes


----------



## weizenleiche (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wird meine

HD5850 1GB (@5870 BIOS)

mit einer

GeForce 9600GT 1GB

gut funzen oder ausbremsen?


----------



## bernder (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ...


ich bedanke mich


----------



## slayerXXXX (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



AirKnight schrieb:


> wird meine
> 
> HD5850 1GB (@5870 BIOS)
> 
> ...




das würde mich auch mal interessieren. habe atm auch eine 5870 in meinem asus formula iii (mit der soundkarte). ich überlege mir das auch gerade mit einer 8800 gt oder gts oder sowas günstig bei ebay zu schießen und als physx zu nutzen.
bremst das irgendwas aus?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nein. PhysX karten werden nie aus bremsen, denn sie sind zur unterstützen da. 
- die CPU ist klar, Berechnung, Verteilung, u.s.w.
- die ATI ist dabei die Render-karte
- die nVidia ist für PhysX
Deshalb wird die nVidia das System nicht ausbremsen, egal welch karte es ist.
eine GeForce 9600GT ist sehr gut dafür, wobei eine 8800 gts ein Stromfresser ist, denn ca. 150W für PhysX ist übertrieben.


----------



## Fantom (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Sugar70 schrieb:


> Nein Fantom...Dirt2 hat natürlich kein Physx! War auch nicht so gemeint als ob! Sondern ich habe den Eindruck bzw. ist es so das Dirt2 wesentlich sauberer und klarer als vorher läuft!
> 
> Gruß



vielleicht sollte ich auch mal nvidia treiber installieren

Wer weiss hier welche PhysX Spiele mit einer ATI NV Kombi laufen


----------



## slayerXXXX (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ gordon

funtzt das auch mit dem neuen 10.50er catalyst? oder ist der ati treiber eher egal und es kommt eher auf den physx (nvidia) treiber bzw "modpatch" an?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

der ATI Treiber ist egal.


----------



## Mario432 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> *NEIN*!!! CUDA, läuft nur wenn nVidia Hauptrenderkarte ist!!!
> Und daher ist den Benchmark in diesen Thread Blödsinn.
> 
> 
> Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit ,bei Just Cause 2, mit einer Ati als Hauptkarte und einer 9800GT die Nvidia Zusatzoptionen zu nutzen?


----------



## slayerXXXX (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> der ATI Treiber ist egal.




danke dir!


----------



## Sugar70 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Fantom schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte ich auch mal nvidia treiber installieren
> 
> Wer weiss hier welche PhysX Spiele mit einer ATI NV Kombi laufen


Hi Fantom,
zur Zeit laufen Mirrors Edge und Batman-Arkham Asylum mit PhysX! Besonders bei Batman hast du sehr gute Grafische Effekte mir einer Nvidea als PhysX unterstützung! Glaub mir...du wirst nie wieder "mit nur einer Graka" spielen wollen! Aber auch bei "nicht PhysX" unterstützenden Spielen wirst du die Grafischen und Performance Sprünge spüren! Im 3 Mark Vantage habe ich fast doppelt so viele Punkte beim CPU Score als ohne "Nvidea Unterstützung! Die CPU wird extrem enlastet! Ist wirlich der Hammer!
Gruß
Sugar70


----------



## Skaos (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie soll das gehen, ich denk es spielt nur bei Physx Berechnungen eine Rolle, also auch bei 3D Mark, da hier die PhysxGraka wirklich die CPU entlastet da ihr Berechnungen abgenommen werden.. in anderen Spielen bekommt man keinen Performance-Zuwachs, das Spiel muss Physx unterstützen damit es etwas bringt.


----------



## slayerXXXX (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Sugar70 schrieb:


> Hi Fantom,
> zur Zeit laufen Mirrors Edge und Batman-Arkham Asylum mit PhysX! Besonders bei Batman hast du sehr gute Grafische Effekte mir einer Nvidea als PhysX unterstützung! Glaub mir...du wirst nie wieder "mit nur einer Graka" spielen wollen! Aber auch bei "nicht PhysX" unterstützenden Spielen wirst du die Grafischen und Performance Sprünge spüren! Im 3 Mark Vantage habe ich fast doppelt so viele Punkte beim CPU Score als ohne "Nvidea Unterstützung! Die CPU wird extrem enlastet! Ist wirlich der Hammer!
> Gruß
> Sugar70



mhh heißt zB metro 2033, mirrors edge oder cryostasis läuft nicht mit der kombi? das wäre unlogisch... oder kanns wer erklären. laut meiner logik sollten doch alle games die physx haben auch laufen...siehe http://de.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home_de.html


----------



## Skaos (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich weiß nich genau was der aktuelle Treiber macht, und obs gefixt is aber bis vor kurzem brauchte Metro den aktuellen Treiber von nVidia und der hat die Kombi nicht mehr zum laufen gebracht..


----------



## gucky (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin,
also mit METRO 2033 hatte ich mit dem Mod keine Probleme, dafür lief Darkest of Days überhaupt nicht bei mir mit dem Mod.
Wie es mit den neuesten NVIDIA Treiber klappt, werde ich am Wochenende sehen.
Anscheinend ist die Abfrage nach Physx in jedem Spiel anders.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Citynomad (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen habe... ist halt doch schon etwas lang. Ich habe das ganze heute auch mal probieren wollen, aber bekomme es einfach nicht zum arbeiten.

Ich habe als Hauptkarte eine HD5770 und als PhysX-Karte soll meine 8800GTS 320MB herhalten. Unterbau ist ein ASRock AOD790GX/128 mit 2*PCIx16 (16/1 oder 8/8). Ich habe die Anleitung hier und die aus der PCGH 1/2010 probiert und diverse Treiber und Patcher ebenfalls, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren. Ich kann zwar in der NV Systemsteuerung PhysX auswählen, aber GPU-Z sagt mir, dass die GTS kein PhysX unterstützt und sonst nutzt auch keine Software GPU-PhysX.

BTW OS ist Win7 x64 HP


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

toll Citynomad aber wie schon x mal geschrieben *TREIBER und mod ANGABE IST WICHTIG!* 
Was in der PCGH 1/2010 ist unwichtig.


----------



## Citynomad (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Sorry! Danke für den Hinweis und die Nachsicht.

Treiber: 195.62 (und auch ältere 180er probiert) sowie PhysX 9.10.0129 
Mod: 1.02 und 1.03 probiert.

Jeder Versuch ist nach gründlichem deinstallieren inkl. Driversweeper erfolgt. Alle Kombinationen sind jeweils mit angestecktem Monitor und auch ohne vorgenommen worden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Citynomad
Bitte die auf Seite 1 genannten Schritte, genau und alle Befolgen, nichts auslassen oder anders machen. Sonst geht es nicht. Link hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1258949
Und hier die getestet Treiber mit PhysX-mods.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377
*Wichtig, Immer im abgesicherten Modus Patchen sonst geht es nicht, und Achtung, Antivirenprogamme erkenn das immer als Virus, ist aber keiner.*


----------



## Citynomad (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja, an die Anleitung hab ich mich x-mal gehalten... aber die Treiberkombinationen werde ich mal versuchen.  Hatte vorher andere Treiberversionen, weil ich von denen im Netz gelesen hatte, dass sie gehen sollten.

BTW: hatte den Catalyst 10.5 drauf...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei läuft der NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch und ohne Probleme. Der ATI Treiber ist dabei nicht ganz so wichtig.


----------



## Citynomad (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So habe jetzt genau die Kombo drauf: NV-teiber 197.45 + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch
und es geht  Frage mich allerdings ob der sich auch mit den neueren Catalysts dann verträgt und ob ich dann das ganze Prozedere von vorne beginnen muss. Aber erstmal kann ich mit dem 10.4 leben 

Großes Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und den Verweis auf die Treiberkombinationen.


----------



## santhrax (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Really nice! Lief alles gleich auf Anhieb:

Asus EAH 5850 + Nvidia 8800 GT, jeweils 1GB, NV-Driver 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4  + 1.03 Patch

Ne andere Frage: wenn ich anstatt der 8800 GT eine Quadro FX 5300 nehmen würde, hätte ich dann mehr Leistung für PhysX?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Quadro FX 5300 und PhysX das wäre mir neu. Ich glaube nicht, das diese PhysX hat.


----------



## santhrax (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi an alle. 
3 weitere gute PhysX Benchmarks sind:
*JX3Benchmark* (sieht sofort ob PhysX da ist oder nicht, wenn ja sollte die funktion: " Enable PhysX and Cuda Hardware Acceleration" aktivierbar und deaktivierbar sein)
*StarTalesBenchmark* (sehr schön)
*Nurien Tech Demo* ( Maximale PC und PhysX Leistung)


----------



## Citynomad (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hat schon jemand die Zusammenarbeit mit dem neuen Catalyst 10.6 getestet? Wenn ja bitte auch NV Treiber dazu schreiben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Citynomad du kannst normalerweise deine catalyst Treiber mit catalyst-center deInstallieren und dann den 10.6 neu aufspielen. Bitte aber den nVidia-treiber, das control Panel  und den PhysX Treiber nicht anrühren, sonst war es das.
Bei mir bringt der 10.6 nix, denn dieser bringt bei einer 4870 kein Vorteil mehr.


----------



## MaxMax (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hat wer 257.21 mit dem hybrid physx patch laufen? bei mir wills nicht mehr, bis 197.45 gings wie im bilderbuch, aber jetzt hab ich mal auf den 257.21 whql gewechselt und leider keine hardware-nv-physx mehr...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@MaxMax der 257.21 whql wird nicht funktionieren, denn dierser hat PhysX 9.10.0223 und der PhysX 1.03 Patch unterstützt nur: NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222


----------



## MaxMax (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, GenL ist schon an einem neuen mod version dran, aber physx 9.10.0223 mit den alten 197.45 treibern + mod 1.03 funktioniert! nur eben die 257.21 whql gehen nicht...


----------



## wader (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi!!

Ich habe da ein Problem. Habe alles gemacht wie beschrieben kann auch Physixs aktiviren nur benutzt wirds nich. Fluidsmark benutz nur die Cpu zur berechnung und 3dmark auch.
Habe ne hd 4890 zur Bildberechnung und ne gts250 zur physiks berechnung nur funzen tuts anscheinend nicht.

wader


----------



## Citynomad (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch. Bitte *UNBEDINGT* an die Treiberkombinationen im 4. Post halten (Catalyst ist wohl aber völlig egal welchen du nutzt). Das sollte dein Problem lösen.

Versuch mal eine der beiden Kombis:

NV-teiber 197.45 + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4  + 1.03 Patch

NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4  + 1.03 Patch

Erstere nutze ich ohne Probleme.


----------



## wader (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi!!

habe alles durchprobiert und funzt nich. Option lässt sich aktivieren aber Fluidmark benutzt immernoch die cpu. K.a. was das iss oder sein soll.

wader


----------



## wader (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi!!

jetzte gehts, da war noch ne dll von der ageia karte drin. Aber jetzt läufts. Warum wohl Nvidia sowas aus dem treiber sperrt, die könnten nen haufen mittelklasse karten verhöckern und es gäbe sicher auch mehr spiele die das unterstützen. 

wader


----------



## 19master94 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ich hab ein asus p7p55d pro und will mir moch ne 2. graka hohlen 
dann hätte ich noch ein PCIe express anschluss frei der hat aber nur 8 lanes also 8 fache geschwindigkeit jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob ich dann noch eine PhysX karte einbauenkönnte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@19master94 Hier kannst du alles nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1863774-post416.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1851943-post394.html
Für weitere Frage stehe ich gern zu Verfügung.


----------



## Infernal-jason (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo ich hab mal ne frage was bedeutet den des mit 1,01 lite für x86 oder 1,01 lite für x64 oder mod 1.02 x64/86, und neu mod 1.03? bin leider ein noob. ist des für die grafikkarten ? also ich habe eine 9800 gt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> hallo ich hab mal ne frage was bedeutet den des mit 1,01 lite für x86 oder 1,01 lite für x64 oder mod 1.02 x64/86, und neu mod 1.03? bin leider ein noob. ist des für die grafikkarten ? also ich habe eine 9800 gt.



1,01 lite für x86 -> windows 7 x86(32bit)
1,01 lite für x64 -> windows 7 x64(64bit)
Der 1.02 und 1.03 ist fur x86 und x64.
Bitte diese Treiber-Kombination nehmen:
NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + (PhysX 9.10.0222) + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch


----------



## yogi-bear (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mal ganz blöde frage,

wenn ich ja alle zwei auf pcie 16x stecke sind beide karten nur 8fach angesteuert,

wenn ich jetzt aber die geforce auf nen 4x port stecke und die ati auf nen 16x port dürfte doch auch gehen? dann müsste die ati 16x angesteuert werden und die nvidia nur 4x oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nein und ja.
also, wie dein Mainboard die beiden 16x teilt weiß ich nicht.
Das mit den x4 und x16  ist richtig, das funktioniert auch.
Aber *Achtung* wenn du den x4 aufbrichst sei vorsichtig.


----------



## schui1995 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe eine GTX 260 und eine HD 5970.
Jetzt bei PhysX Fluidmark zeigt er aber nur 2 Grafikkartenprocessoren die Temperatur an. Eine für die gtx 260 und eine für hd 5970, ich habe aber 2 processoren bei der hd 5970 . Was ist da genau falsch ?
Und bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung find ich kein Untergebiet mit dem Name "PhysX-Konfiguration".
Doch bei  PhysX Fluidmark erkennt er Physx mit der Version 9100222.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen ?
Vielen Dank für jede Antwort

Liebe Grüsse schui


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, was bei Fluidmark steht.
ich bräuchte ein paar Infos: Treiber von ATI und AMD, PhysX Treiber und Patchversion.


----------



## schui1995 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich nahm diese Variante:
NV-treiber 257.15(beta) + (PhysX 9.10.0222) + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch 

Als Hauptgrafikkarte habe ich die HD 5970 und als Nebengrafikkarte die GTX 260. Ich benutze Windows 64 bit.
Physx muss man ja nicht extra installieren, der hat ja schon der NV-Treiber. Im Abgesicherten Modus muss man beim Patch einfach das Symbol "Cake" drücken oder ?
Könnte jemand die direkten Downloadlinks geben für diese Variante ?
Erkennst jemand den Fehler ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

genau , abgesichter modus, cake dann burn, dann restart.
Hier das installieren dann kannst du sehen ob PhysX an ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schui1995 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke !!!
Ich habe die Einstellungen so wie bei dir, und es läuft auch 
Ist das aber nicht komisch, dass es in der Nvidia Systemsteurung nicht angezeigt wird ?!
Wird jetzt der Physx bei jedem Spiel benutzt ?
Ich habe beim Patch zum Schliessen nicht Burn gedrückt sondern dann einfach heruntergefahren...Ist das schlimm ?
Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Spiele die PhysX unterstützen wird dieses verwendet.
das ist nicht schlimm.
Dort kann man PhysX aktivieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schui1995 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe dort bei CUDA -GPUs alle gewählt und bei einem rectsklick wird nur die GTx 260 angezeigt, ist das so weil dies die einzige Nvidia Grafikkarte ist ?
Sollte man die Einstellungen so haben wie du, für ein optmales Physx ?
Kann man mit diesem System auch Spiele zocken die unter DirectX 11 laufen ?
Ich habe eben jetzt bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 nur 60 fps.
Darf man die neusten Treiber also die von Nvidia und Ati benutzen und dann patchen ?
Oder wurde es von Nvidia oder Ati nach einer Version gefixt ?
Wenn man Physx updaten will, sollte man das machen (dann wieder patchen) oder die Finger davon lassen ?
Wäre froh wenn jemand die Fragen von mir beantworten könnte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



schui1995 schrieb:


> Ich habe dort bei CUDA -GPUs alle gewählt und bei einem rectsklick wird nur die GTx 260 angezeigt, ist das so weil dies die einzige Nvidia Grafikkarte ist ?


 Ja, die einzigste PhysX-karte.


> Sollte man die Einstellungen so haben wie du, für ein optmales PhysX ?


 Das sind meine, und eigentlich sind diese für PhysX sehr gut, da die Karte nur auf Leistung eingestellt ist.


> Kann man mit diesem System auch Spiele zocken die unter DirectX 11 laufen ?


 Ja, es ist überall möglich wo PhysX drin ist.


> Ich habe eben jetzt bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 nur 60 fps.


 Das ist normal, da jetzt ein imaginärer(simulierter) immer mit läuft, da sinken die FPS-Werte nur leicht ab.( schalt mal bei Bad Company 2 vertikale Synchronisierung aus)


> Darf man die neusten Treiber also die von Nvidia und Ati benutzen und dann patchen ?


Von ATI ja, aber von nVida nicht.


> Oder wurde es von Nvidia oder Ati nach einer Version gefixt ?


 Die beiden fixen die meisten Probleme getrennt.


> Wenn man PhysX updaten will, sollte man das machen (dann wieder patchen) oder die Finger davon lassen ?


 Immer erst nVidia und PhysX updaten wenn ein neuer Patch da ist. Wird immer auf der ersten seite von mir angegeben.


----------



## schui1995 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für deine Infos..
Also von Ati könnte ich den Catalyst 10.6 nehmen und welche Version von Nvidia ? 
Könntest du die aktuellste Treiberversion von Nvidia sagen die noch DIESES SYSTEM UNTERSTÜTZT (Physx Patch unterstützt)?
Die aktuellsten Treiber von Nvidia unterstützten es nicht mehr oder ?
Wan erscheint der neue Patch ?
Gibt es eine Seite von diesem Hacker/Patcher ?
Wieso erst wieder dann updaten wenn ein neuer Patch da ist ?
Wieso sinken die Fps ?
Wird die Hauptgrafikkarte von der Nebengrafikkarte abgebremst ?
Habe gerade gesehen dass es einen neuen Patch gibt den 1.04ff.
Kann ich nun dieses Patch mit dem aller neusten Nvidia Treiber ausprobieren ?
Oder welcher soll ich nehmen ?
Was hat sich verändert an diesem neuen Patch ?
Wenn ich den neusten Patch downloaden will lade ich aber den 1.03 herunter !!
Hast du ihn falsch verlinkt ?
Muss der Treiber von Nvidia eine Beta sein ?
Noch eine sehr wichtige Frage: Wo kann ich ältere Treiber downloadne bei Nvida/Ati kommen immer nur die neusten.
Muss man eine Beat dwonloaden oder geht auch eine WHQL ?
Danke für jede Antwort

Gruss schui


----------



## Selvor78 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi@ all... bitte um Hilfe, hab mich gestern den ganzen Tag mit diesem physx hybrid zeug beschäftigt, jedoch gelingt es mir nicht meine HD5850 und meine 9600GT als physx beschleuniger zum laufen zu bekommen.
Habe alles so gemacht wie im tut beschrieben, jedoch habe ich jetzt mitbekommen, wenn ich die nvidia karte in meinen zweiten PCIE slot stecke und starte, ist autom die neue Karte als Hauptrenderer hinterlegt, mit der 5850 können keine spiele etc ausgeführt werden.
Da der mod ja nur mit einer radeon als hauptrenderer funzt ist nun meine frage, wie schaffe ich es die zwei karten so einzubauen und zu installieren das meine radeon als hauptrenderer hinterlegt ist??? Bitte schnell um Hilfe sonst verzweifele ich hier noch...

Mein System: 
Mainboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
Grafikkarte: Asus HD5850 Direct Cu, XFX GeForce 9600GT
Prozessor: AMD PhenomII X4 965
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DDR3 RAM 1333Mhz
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Catalyst 10.6


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@schui1995 deine meisten fragen habe ich schon beantwortet. Link wurde upgedatet. 
@Selvor78 bitte das vorher das befolgen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1258949
Und nur mit dieser Treiber Kombination:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377
ich bräuchte ein paar Infos: Treiber von ATI und AMD, PhysX Treiber und Patchversion.


----------



## schui1995 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Wenn ich es Patchen will kommt diese Meldung:
No $$ found. Nothing to steal :[
Meine Treibervariante:
NV-teiber 257.21, 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff
Bei diesem neusten Patch muss ich doch nur auf Apply drücken oder ?
Was mache ich falsch ?
Vielen Dank für jede Antwort

Gruss schui


----------



## Selvor78 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wow habs entlich hin bekommen... hab den catalyst treiber un den nvidia display treiber nochmal komplett deinstalliert und alles sauber nacheinander installiert und siehe da... fluidmark hat als renderer meine hd5850inkl hardware physx un auch alle anderen spiele laufen

warscheinlich war das ganze hin und her installieren un deinstallieren mein fehler.... so konnte nix funktionieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@schui1995
alle treiber von nVidia sauber deinstallieren und dann
NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch *update 3*
 neu install.
Abgesicherter modus. Patch drauf .
Rechtsklick Ihrem Desktop und klicken Sie dann auf NVIDIA Control Panel.
Klicken Sie auf Set PhysX-Konfiguration. Klicken Sie dann auf Physx GPU-Beschleunigung aktivieren . 

Und nun sind Sie fertig!

@alle, morgen teste ich den neuen NV-teiber 257.21, 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff. Infos folgen dann dazu.


----------



## schui1995 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

OK, um welche Zeit berichtest du ?
Welche Meldung is die Richtige ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

was?? welche meldung?


----------



## schui1995 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @schui1995
> alle treiber von nVidia sauber deinstallieren und dann
> NV-teiber 257.15(beta) + PhysX 9.10.0222 + CCC 10.4 + 1.03 Patch *update 3*
> neu install.
> ...


 
Wan folgen die Infos ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so habe den 
NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff
reinstallation und das Patchen lief fehlerfrei. 
So sollt es aussehen wenn er korrekt gepatcht hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schui1995 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke, diese Meldung habe ich auch.
Was bedeuten die zwei letzen Sätze auf deutsch ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

welche sätze?


----------



## schui1995 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die letzten 2 Sätze von diesem neuen Patch ?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

die sind nicht ganz so wichtig.
Wichtig ist bei beim Patch ist das da steht:


> patch OK!
> .....done!


----------



## schui1995 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke
Was wurde denn genau bei Patch 4 verbessert.
Ich kann es aus dem Englishen nicht verstehen..(only Schoolenglish)
Wann kommt das nächste Patch ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also schui1995 der Patch 1.04ff ist nur zum PhysX Treiber 9.10.0224 aktualisiert wurden, das dass Patchen funktioniert und die Funktion zur nVidia Karte gewährleistet ist.
Der Treiber 9.10.0224 hat ein Geschwindigkeitsupdate und Kompatibilität 
 zu anderen nVidia-karten, die neu dazugekommen sind.


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann es sein das es kompatibilitäts probleme gibt?


----------



## schui1995 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die letzte Frage:
Welches Catalyst hast du genommen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@i3810jaz in welcher hinsicht?
@schui1995 CCC 10.4


----------



## schui1995 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Geht auch 10.6 ?


----------



## i3810jaz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das einfach das physikX net anspringt wiel das game den mod net erkennt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@i3810jaz lies:


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ich bräuchte ein paar Infos: Treiber von ATI und AMD, PhysX Treiber und Patchversion.


 Sowie Hardware komplett.


----------



## schui1995 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @i3810jaz in welcher hinsicht?
> @schui1995 CCC 10.4


 Funktioniert auch der 10.6 ?
Den Treiber von Ati downloaden oder von hier PCGAMESHARDWARE ?


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also dürfte es keine probleme geben ?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

i3810jaz auf der ersten Seite siehst du die Kompatibilität :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1258949 aller nVidia grafikkaten die das unterstützenund hier auch GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter .
schui1995 du kannst alle ATI Treiber nutzen bei game.amd.com kannst du sie downloaden. 
Meine Empfehlung dabei ist CCC in deutsch und display-driver seperat runterladen z.B.:
Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM Deutsch auswählen und download.


----------



## schui1995 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> i3810jaz auf der ersten Seite siehst du die Kompatibilität :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1258949 aller nVidia grafikkaten die das unterstützenund hier auch GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter .
> schui1995 du kannst alle ATI Treiber nutzen bei game.amd.com kannst du sie downloaden.
> Meine Empfehlung dabei ist CCC in deutsch und display-driver seperat runterladen z.B.:
> Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM Deutsch auswählen und download.


 
Wieso seperat ?
Ich habe es jetzt auch geupdatet.
Bei PhysX Fluidmark 1.2 funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Doch bei PhysX Fluidmark mit der Version 1.1 funktioniert es nicht richtig ?
Liegt es an der Version ?
Ist 1.1 zu alt für diese Treiber Variante:  NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff + CCC 10.6 ?


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

was für ne n-vidia währe langfristig zu empfehlen? Kann man mit ner ati directX 11  und ner physiX karte directX 10 directX 11 spiele spielen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja fluidmark1.1 hat ein Problem mit ati und nVidia bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung. 
also praktisch sind die kleine nVidia, wenig Verbrauch und machen gute Arbeit und haben genug Streamprozessoren.
wie die 8600-8800, 9500-9800gt und 220-250, wobei die 8800, 9800gt und 250 deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen. Alternate.de hilft beim verbrauch und Anzahl der streamprozessoren.
Dx10 und 11 dabei nicht ganz so wichtig, den die Karte arbeitet dabei wie ein Prozessor, wobei meine 8600gt dann 32 Kerne(streamprozessoren) hat. Wichtig ist nur dabei das von der Anwendung PhysX unterstützt wird, wie bald MafiaII  . Meine 8600gt kostet noch ca. 30-50€ hat 32streamprozessoren und verbrauch max. 50W


----------



## Bl00dZ (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hab hier noch ne 8600GS rumfliegen reicht dei ums aus zu probieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nein siehe 1. seite.


----------



## schui1995 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ja fluidmark1.1 hat ein Problem mit ati und nVidia bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung.
> also praktisch sind die kleine nVidia, wenig Verbrauch und machen gute Arbeit und haben genug Streamprozessoren.
> wie die 8600-8800, 9500-9800gt und 220-250, wobei die 8800, 9800gt und 250 deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen. Alternate.de hilft beim verbrauch und Anzahl der streamprozessoren.
> Dx10 und 11 dabei nicht ganz so wichtig, den die Karte arbeitet dabei wie ein Prozessor, wobei meine 8600gt dann 32 Kerne(streamprozessoren) hat. Wichtig ist nur dabei das von der Anwendung PhysX unterstützt wird, wie bald MafiaII  . Meine 8600gt kostet noch ca. 30-50€ hat 32streamprozessoren und verbrauch max. 50W


 
Welches Programm hat keine Probleme mit Ati und Nvidia ?


----------



## xmatzelchenx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi

Ich wollte mir evtl eine Nv Physix Karte kaufen, ich bin damit ein absoluter Newbie und wollte mal wissen was genau ich für eine Karte da brauche? Gibt es bei Physix denn Qualitätsunterschiede von teuren und billigeren Karten, also Einschränkungen?

Ich meine einfach ob auch eine billigere Karte das selbe Erbeniss bringt wie eine 280 oder 285 GTX?
Wollte so ungefähr 100 Euro dafür ausgeben. 

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja kommt auf den nutzen und das Mainboard an:
1. PCI-e x16 muss voll geschallten sein
2. Software für maximale Nutzung
3. Netzteil für genug Strom (be quiet!)
Bei der PhysX Karte kommt es auf die Anzahl der Stream-Prozessoren an. 
Je mehr desto besser PhysX Leistung.
Die Taktrate der GPU Kern ist dabei auch nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ok vielen dank werde diese Punkte genauestens beachten wenn ich mir eine Kaufe.

Habe noch zwei Slots am Mainboard frei der vorletzte das wäre der PCIE_x16 / 8_3

der letzte ist ein PCIE_x8_4

Alle anderen sind leider belegt weil meine Grafikkarte auch den zweiten Slot übergeht, weil das ist ja so ein Monstrum, aber das ganze muss ich mir wirklich genauestens überlegen, weil zur Zeit läuft alles super und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf Probleme.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Der PCI-e X16 ist nur 8x geschallten. So wirkt sich das aus:
Dedicated PhysX GPU performance dependence on PCI-E bandwidth | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Der Vergelich mit dem Link den du da gegeben hast, ist für mich nicht ganz durchsichtig. 
Handelt es sich da um PCIe 2.0 16x  oder is das noch der Vorgängerstandard?

Mein alter Spiele PC hatte ein ASUS P5Q wo meine Physix 9800GT 1GB auf einem
PCIe1.1 1x platz nehmen musste. Daruch habe ich ein FPS Limit von genau 19 FPS gehabt wenn Physix aktiv war. Spielunabhängig versteht sich. "Mirro's Edge, Sacred 2, Batman Ark.Asyl., etc" 

Wäre für mich jetz interesant brauche ein neues AM3-MB und dachte dabei an das ASUS M4A87TD EVO, wo der zweite Slot mit 2.0 4x angebunden ist. Möchte mir das Geld für ein 890FX Board Sparen, da das 870er auch SATA3 und USB3 beherbergt.


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also kann ich mit der n-vidia (directX10) als pysikX karte directX 11 spiele zocken (bin nur deswegen so genau weil sich das für mein neuen pc den ich im Sommer bauen will (später Sommer) anbieten würde.)


----------



## yello7676 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe ein problem! ich bekomme diese option PhysX aktivieren nicht.

Mein System:

Amd PHII 720 BE
Asus M3a78-T
HD5850 als Main ---->10.6
und 8800GTS für PhysX  -->257.21

hier ein Bild vom ganzen^^


----------



## i3810jaz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

installier die treiber von der 8800 und den mod neu starte dein System neu und versuche physX zu aktivieren (ich habe es zwar noch nie gemacht müsste aber funktionieren )!


----------



## yello7676 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hat leider nichts gebracht!


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Was für einen Patch has du denn benutzt ? 
Steht ja in der von Gordon verfassten Anleitung dass du bei 1.03 z.b. anders vorgehen musst wie bei den älteren.

Vieleicht hasst du einfach nur die Punkte nicht perfekt eingehalten, je nach Patch.


----------



## yello7676 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Schritt 1. ist ja klar ich nutze jetzt den 258.69. Win 7 32bit

Schritt 2. ich nutze den Patch 1.04ff 

Schritt 3. alte Nvidia treiber habe ich mit driver Sweeper gelöscht

Schritt 4. Treiber wieder installieren 258.69

Schritt 5. ab in den abgesicherten modus und den Patch 1.04ff  installieren

Schritt 6. muss ich ja nicht machen weil das ja der neuste patch ist oder?

Schritt 7. kann ich nicht machen wie geasgt wird nicht angezeigt

und ich nutze die version 9.10.0224 von PhysX Software


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich würde es mal mit dem 1.03 versuchen, ich hab den Verdacht dass der 1.04ff eher für die Fermi generation oder irgendwie sowas ist. Da deine 88GTS doch schon ein älteres Semester ist. Ich nutze für meine 98GT auch nur den 1.03 geht wunderbar, bei dem 1.04ff plagen mich auch ständig probleme 
Teste einfach mal, und sag was dabei raus kommt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

LOL ne, habe ich es da stehen, Schau nach, Link hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-47.html#post1969612 (Hier im Thread nachschauen hilft manchmal.)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-48.html#post1978841 
Wichtig ist da der Patch geht und bei diesen Benchmark sieht man es gleich bei der Einstellung ob PhysX da ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-46.html#post1968227


----------



## i3810jaz (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also kann ich mit der n-vidia (directX10) als pysikX karte directX 11 spiele zocken (bin nur deswegen so genau weil sich das für mein neuen pc den ich im Sommer bauen will (später Sommer) anbieten würde.)


----------



## yello7676 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so hat doch alles funktioniert Warmonger läuft Cellfactor teste ich gleich. Danach folgen Cryostasis + UT3. Danke Gordon für die Anleitung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> also kann ich mit der n-vidia (directX10) als pysikX karte directX 11 spiele zocken (bin nur deswegen so genau weil sich das für mein neuen pc den ich im Sommer bauen will (später Sommer) anbieten würde.)





> Dx10 und 11 dabei nicht ganz so wichtig, den die Karte arbeitet dabei wie ein Prozessor und Pozessoren ist dx,dx10..... egal.





yello7676 schrieb:


> so hat doch alles funktioniert Warmonger läuft Cellfactor teste ich gleich. Danach folgen Cryostasis + UT3. Danke Gordon für die Anleitung


danke, danke. Helfe gern.


----------



## gerald0309 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
Ich habe eine Sparkle GeForce 9500GT 1024MB DDR2 passiv
Läßts sich diese mit einer ATI 4830 auf ASUS M4A79XTD EVO für PhysX nutzen?
Danke im vorraus
gerald


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ gerald0309

jap läuft, hab meine 4890OC mit ner 9800GT auf dem selben board


----------



## chelios4 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ist da eigent lich illegal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

richtig erfasst.  BrAiNsT0rM3R
Müsste funktionieren.
chelios4: *Nein*, sonst wäre der Thread hier verboten.


----------



## Err0r (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

moin,

ich habe nen problem!

ich habe ne HD 5870 und ne 9800GT die ich zusammen nutzen will.
ich kann in schritt 7 die physx einstellungen nicht vornehmen.

ich habe es mit 257.21 + 24er physx + 10.6 CCC + 1.03/1.04ff versucht.

es sieht immer so aus als würde er die 9800GT nicht erkennen.

der patch läuft durch, es werden alle änderungen vorgenommen.

die 5870 ist in slot 1 die 9800GT in slot 2

der monitor ist nur an der 5870

und ich habe jeden schritt so abgearbeitet wie er da stand 


weis wer von euch noch rat?


MFG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Err0r schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe nen problem!
> 
> ...



NV-teiber 257.21, 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff da geht nur der Patch 1.04ff.
Schau die das bitte vorher den link an, ob das bei dir geht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1969612-post462.html


----------



## Err0r (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol, okay wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil xD

fluidmark funkt, wie sacred 2 usw. 

nur 3d mark ventage kackt ab o.O
weis wer woran sowas liegen kann??

MFG


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey was solls, Pfeif auf den lumpigen Benchmark.

Du hast jetzt in deinen Spielen den grafischen Genuss von Physix.

Freu dich doch einfach!!! 

Das würde ich machen


----------



## chelios4 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn ich das jetzt alles so mache wie beschrieben und es funktioniert auch und mir dann einen neuen treiner für die ati karte installiere muss ich das dann alles nochmal neu anfangen


----------



## Err0r (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich freue mich ja ,)

es lief jetzt auch durch xD

3300 punkte mehr 

wie chelios4 schon sagte: muss man alles noch mal neu machen beim installen von nem neuen ATI treiber??

MFG


----------



## chelios4 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dann hab ich noch eine frage: 

Also ich hab einen p55 chip in meinem Mainboard (asus p7p55d pro) wenn ich jetzt eine Physix karte reinbau wird dann mein 16x slot von der haupt karte auch auf 8x runter geregelt?

Da es bei crossfire so ist wollte ich mal fragen.


----------



## Chris965BE (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey,

ich bin neu hier. Ich lese schon Ewigkeiten in den News und im Forum mit. Jetzt konnte ich mich endlich dazu entschließen mich hier anzumelden. 
Folgendes Problem:
Hab alles gemacht wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Bei mir fehlen aber die Physx- Einstellungen in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung. Ich kann die GPU Beschleunigung also nicht aktivieren. Woran könnte es liegen??

Mein System:
Phenom 2 X4 965BE
Asrock 890GX Extreme 3
4GB DDR3 Ripleys CL 7
Primärkarte: Saphire HD5870 Rev. 2
Physx: 8800GT G92
Windows 7 Prof. 64 Bit

Mfg
Chris


----------



## chelios4 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich glaub das die neuen treiber von nvidia diese option ausblenden sobald eine ati katte im system ist


----------



## Chris965BE (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hy, das wär echt doof. Konsequenz: älteren Treiber installieren,oder?? Was für eine Version sollte ich mir denn laden??

Mfg
Chris

P.S: mit 197.45 funktioniert es jetzt Hab aber im Vantage mit Standardeinstellungen(die von Trialversion) nur 18900 Punkte. Ok die 8800 GT läuft glaub nur auf Pcie x 4,aber trotzdem find ich das bissel wenig. Die meisten haben mit meiner Konfig so ca. 21000 Punkte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

I AM BACK.
Hi @ all.
So Leute der CCC hat mit dem NV DD und NV PhysX nix zu tun ok. Da könnt ihr Treiber wechseln bis das System abkackt. 
Wegen den NV-Treiber ab 2XX.XX serie Bitte auf die erste Seite Im Thread nach schauen wurde alles hineingeschrieben, Habe die tage einiges verändert.


----------



## slayerXXXX (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

der link zum 1.04ff erzeugt eine fehlermeldung in norton 2010
website ist nicht sicher ...?????

mhhh...

sowie "Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /PhysX-mod-1.04ff.rar on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe es aktualisiert, sollt jetzt gehen. Download jetzt vom PCGH-server.


----------



## slayerXXXX (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> habe es aktualisiert, sollt jetzt gehen. Download jetzt vom PCGH-server.



vielen dank!!


----------



## slayerXXXX (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

und nochmal beim entpacken für Hybrid-PhysX-mod-1.04ff.exe in norton 2010:

virus gefunden: infostealer.gampass

was nun??


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi, ich habe es gerade versucht aber physx ist nicht aktiviert (laut fluid mark und jx3 nicht).

hardware: crosshair III, amd 965, 5870 ati, 8600 gts
software: win 7 64, ati cata 10.6

257.21, 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0224 System Software + Patch 1.04ff habe ich versucht. in der nv systemzentrale steht cuda -alle- da. sieht also nach aktiviert aus. nur die anderen beiden programme tuen es nicht anzeigen.

ablauf:

257.21 installiert > neustart
9.10.0224 System Software installiert > neustart
abgesicherter modus > Patch 1.04ff : anzeige das alles erfolgreich gepatched wurde > neustart

virtuellen monitor eingerichtet > "diese anzeigen erweitern".

nv systemzentrale: cuda "alle"

test mit den beiden benchmarks in den aktuellen versionen > KEIN erfolg...

mit dem o.g. beta treiber geht es auch nicht...


was mache ich falsch?

vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## PingPong (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi 

also soweit ich weiss braucht man mindestens ne 8800 geforce für physx.. 
bei der 9000er serie geht auch ne 9600er... aber drunter auch nix..


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

laut hier GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter

sollte die gehen...


----------



## PingPong (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aha... okay, dann hab ich keine ahnung ^^
näher hab ich mich damit nämlich noch nicht befasst...
sorry


----------



## Chris965BE (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey, gleiche Problem wie bei mir. Deine 8600 GTS geht. Du musst nur Version 197.47 vom Nvidia Treiber laden und dann gehts. Hab ja ähnliches System wie du. Ich hab: Nvidia 197.47 + aktueller Physx + Catalyst 10.6 + diesen 1.03er Mod.

Mfg
Chris


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mhh gibt nur 197.45 oder 197.57 auf der nv seite... den aktuellen physx 0224 hast du genommen?


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

schade mit dem 197.45 + 0224 geht es auch nicht...


----------



## Chris965BE (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

in folgender Reihenfolge hats geklappt:
1. ATI HD5870 in den PC geschmissen
2. Catalyst installiert
3. 8800 GT in das Case gefeuert
4. 197.45 installiert
5. Physx Schieß mich tot installiert
6. PC rebootet und im abgesicherten den Mod 1.03 installiert
7. neu gestartet
8. in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung Physx aktivert
9. Spaß gehabt

Und wenns net klappt,dann Christ Illusion rin

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ die mit der 8600gts 
*Achtung nur bei Patch 1.03 ist Schritt 6 nicht mehr nötig, dafür bitte Schritt 7 nicht vergessen*


> Schritt 6: Starten Sie Ihr System erneut.
> Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung.
> Klicken Sie auf Erkennen.
> Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein ausgegrauter imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden .
> ...


Schritt 6 nicht machen. Wichtig bei Patch 1.03 oder höher.
@ Chris965BE so ist es auch ne möglichkeit, aber man kann auch:

1.Chipsatztreiber, lan , sound, restart
2.CCC dann ATI Displaydriver, restart
3.Nvidia Full-Driver, restart
4. F6(windows auswahl) 
5. F8 (start auswahl)
6. abgesicherter Modus
7. PhysX Patch
8. Treiber einstellen (CUDA, alle, nVida xxxx)
9. Neustart. 
10. Benchmark


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi gordon,

das prob ist ich habe das nach der anleitung gemacht (ich hatte es oben schon geschrieben wie meine reihenfolge war). war auch kein thema soweit. nun es war alles aktiviert. im alten treiber stand physx aktiviert da. im neueren halt cuda alle. leider hat das alles nix gebracht für den fluidmark und den jx3. da ist die funktion physx und cuda ausgegraut... und im fluid habe ich 10 pkt...


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so eben nochmal versucht:

ablauf:

257.21 installiert > neustart
9.10.0224 System Software installiert > neustart
abgesicherter modus > Patch 1.04ff : anzeige das alles erfolgreich gepatched wurde > neustart

nv systemzentrale: cuda "alle"

test mit den beiden benchmarks in den aktuellen versionen > KEIN erfolg...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habt ihr beim treiber neuinstalation, die nVidia treiber (alle) vollständig deinstall und mit drivesweeper gelöscht?

Bin erst mal offline ab 13 uhr wieder drin. 
Habe zur Not TS3 und Skype.


----------



## slayerXXXX (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> habt ihr beim treiber neuinstalation, die nVidia treiber (alle) vollständig deinstall und mit drivesweeper gelöscht?
> 
> Bin erst mal offline ab 13 uhr wieder drin.
> Habe zur Not TS3 und Skype.



ja habe ich eigentlich schon gemacht...
mein icq ist 242231612. evtl hilft das ja.


----------



## Chris965BE (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, ich hab nix mit driversweeper oder so gelöscht. Einfach alles über Systemsteuerung und CCleaner deinstalliert.


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi,

das "witzige" ist ja das alles erfolgreich installiert scheint, physx aktiviert ist (steht ja da) aber es vom system nicht mitbenutzt wird aus welchen gründen auch immer...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@slayerXXXX wie hast du das herausgefunden, das es vom System nicht genutzt wird?


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

naja wenn ich fluidmark in der aktuellen version drüber laufen lasse habe ich in den standardeinstellungen 10 fps. außerdem kommt kein feuer. im jx3 test wird der bereich physx und cuda gegraut dargestellt und im benchmark steht auch physx "off"...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



slayerXXXX schrieb:


> hardware: crosshair III, amd 965, 5870 ati, 8600 gts
> software: win 7 64, ati cata 10.6
> ablauf:
> 
> ...


 Was?? im 257.21 Beta(bitte nur diesen nehmen!!!) sind alle Treiber vorhanden. Wieso machst du das?


slayerXXXX schrieb:


> abgesicherter modus > Patch 1.04ff : anzeige das alles erfolgreich gepatched wurde > neustart
> 
> virtuellen monitor eingerichtet > "diese anzeigen erweitern".


 Nicht machen, (virtuellen monitor eingerichtet)größter Fehler, Diesen sofort löschen!!!


slayerXXXX schrieb:


> nv systemzentrale: cuda "alle"
> 
> test mit den beiden benchmarks in den aktuellen versionen > KEIN erfolg...
> 
> ...


TS3 Adresse:
workgroup1.dlinkddns.com:9987
Gordon-1979 = ich( so heiße ich da)


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so habe es nun mit dem 257.21 gemacht (beta davon gab es auf der nv seite nicht).
installiert > neustart
direkt beim neustart F8 > abgesichert > 1.04ff erfolgreich ausgeführt > neustart
geschaut ob cuda "alle" auf 8600 gts an ist > ja ist an

fluidmark > keine nutzung, kein feuer
jx3 > physx off (grau)

wtf??

p.s. muss ich nach dem installieren des nv treibers erstmal neu normal starten (komplett in windows) und dann wieder neustarten und dann erst in den abgesicherten modus? oder so wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so erst mal die Treiber:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 258.69 BETA
NVIDIA DRIVERS 258.69 BETA
Den benutze ich.
Dann der Fluidmark:
[GPU Tool] PhysX FluidMark 1.2.0 Available with Multi-Core CPU Support - 3D Tech News, Pixel Hacking, Data Visualization and 3D Programming - Geeks3D.com
Du kannst auch in mein Teamspeak3 kommen.


----------



## slayerXXXX (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mhh es ist doch zum mäuse melken.
es scheint alles richtig. cuda ist an für die 8600 gts graka aber die beiden testprogramme fressen das nicht.

muß mal schauen wo ich mein headset habe wegen ts


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne auch eine ATi mit PhysX spielen, aber ich habe noch ein paar Fragen. Ich habe eine HD5850 und die zukünftige PhysX Karte 8800GTS. Ich habe Windows 7 und das CCC 10.6.  

1. Du hast zwar schon darüber was gesagt, nur ich habe es nicht so ganz verstanden. Wenn ich nun die 8800GTS einbaue (dx10) funktionieren dann auch noch die DX11 Spiele?

2. Welcher Nvidia Treiber und PhysX Patch sind für meine Kombination (HD5850 CCC 10.6, 8800GTS) am besten geeignet?

Für deine Antwort danke ich schon im Vorraus


----------



## Westcoast (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Own3r

natürlich funktioniert DX11, wenn du eine 8800 GTS einbaust. 
deine ati 5850 unterstützt DX11 und DX11 ist unter win 7 integriert. 
bei manchen spielen muss man manuell einstellen, unter welchem DX das spiel laufen soll.

bei Battelfield Bad company 2 in der settings.ini, kann man es zum beispiel eingeben:
DX9, DX10 oder DX11.


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ok, dann ist das genauso wie bei CMR Dirt 2, denn kann man es ja auch in der Config-Datei einstellen.

Welchen Nvidia-Treiber soll ich installieren?


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie siehts mir ner 8800GS zusammen mit meiner 4870X2 aus? Funktioniert das gut?

Wenn ja, welche Treiber sollte ich hierfür verwenden?


----------



## slayerXXXX (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe mal nen screenshot gemacht wie das bei mir aussieht:

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5393/physx.jpg

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5511/cuda1.jpg

leider nicht zu erklären...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte schaut erst mal auf der ersten Seite in diesem Thead, da sollten alles diese Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

slayerXXXX deine 8600 GTS kann laut GPU-z 0.4.4 kein PhysX.
So sollte es richtig aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerXXXX (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mhh laut nvidia können das alle ab der 8er serie. es kommt mir allerdings auch so vor als ob die das nicht kann... warum auch immer...

allerdings könnte auch sein das es das einfach nicht anzeigt weil es ja von den benchmarkprogrammen auch nicht erkannt wird...

edit:

http://xfxforce.com/de/products/graphiccards/8series/8600GTS.aspx#2

warscheinlich sind das außnahmen aber scheinbar kann es doch nicht jede ab der 8er serie...

zum vergleich:

http://xfxforce.com/de/products/graphiccards/9series/9600GT.aspx#2

da ist ein haken bei physx und cuda...

da kann ich die ja meinem kumpel zurück gegeben...

@gordon...

was sagst du zu einer gforce 250 gts? wird die gut gehen? habe gerade mal bei ebay bissl gestöbert...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@slayerXXXX laut deiner
hardware: crosshair III, amd 965, 5870 ati
ist die 250 gut, aber diese benötigt zusätzlich 150W(Recheneinheiten	128). Bitte daran denken.
Eine 240 benötigt zusätzlich nur 70W(Recheneinheiten 96).


----------



## Smiler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo zusammen.
Also ich habe eine HD 5970 und dazu eine GT 240 als PhysX Karte. Bei mir hatte es nicht funktioniert mit dem imaginären Bildschirm, ich konnte ihn hinzufügen aber ich konnte trotzdem keine PhysX Einstellungen im Nvidea Kontrollzenter vornehmen (Win 7 64bit). Darum habe ich mal den Bildschirm nur in die GT 240 gesteckt, den Rechner neugestartet und alles so installiert wie beschrieben und es hat funktioniert. Das problem, ist das ich jetzt immer den Bildschirm an beide Grakas angeschlossen haben muss. Also sobald ich das kabel aus der HD 5970 oder aus der GT 240  herraus ziehe geht der bildschirm aus. Die grafikberechnung läuft über die HD 5970, das hab ich schon getestet, trotzdem geht der Bildschirm aus, wenn ich ihn von der GT 240 trenne.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Icke&Er (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!

Das sollte normal sein!

Wenn du die zweite Graka auf reine Physikberechnug stellst, dann muss du sie an den Bildschrim anschließen (extra Kabel). Trennst du dieses aber wieder stimmt deine Konfig ja nichtmer und der Bildschirm geht aus 

Hier kannste nachlesen

MFG


----------



## Smiler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort 
Denn werd ich den wohl immer dran lassen müssen aber naja, isja auch nicht sooo schlimm ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Icke&Er wieso verlinkst du auf ein anders Forum wenn es bei mir auch drin steht? Frechheit.
@Smiler bitte schließe den Monitor wieder ab und lösche den imaginären Monitor.
Bitte befolge alles im ersten beitrag : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-nvidia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html und im 4. Stehen alle Treiber kombis.
Welchen Treiber hast du drauf? Welchen physX patch?
Ich habe keinen Moni an meine nVida und es geht, wichtig ist die Treiber kombination( immer aktuell) und der PhysX patch dazu.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Icke&Er wieso verlinkst du auf ein anders Forum wenn es bei mir auch drin steht? Frechheit.



Das ist keine Frechheit, das ist normal. Da dein Link in deiner Signatur nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar ist, geht jeder normale Mensch davon aus, das man ebenso einen andere Quelle einfügen kann. 

Wenn du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst, musst du leider die Freiheit des anderen Menschen akzeptieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wieso sollt ich?
Jeder Thread hat eine erste Seite wo alles erklärt ist, was hier auch der Fall ist, ist das so schwer dahin zu schauen?


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nein, aber ich würde gern einen Satz für solche User von Einstein zitieren 

Es kommt das Wort "Universum" und "Unendlich" drinne vor...ich glaube du kennst es auch und weisst, was ich meine


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

auf was beziehst du das?
Außerdem sind die Infos von Icke&Er falsch, wegen Monitor und PhysX, und ich glaube das sollte ich am besten wissen.


----------



## zitrusfisch (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo!

Erstmal: Sehr coole Anleitung, danke für die Mühe!  Ich würde die sehr gerne nutzen, habe aber noch eine kleine Frage:

Um Mafia II mit PhysX zu genießen, würde ich meiner 4870 OC gerne einen Nvidia-Rechenknecht zur Seite stellen. Schwanke zwischen 9600GT und 9800GT. Bringt letztere wesentlich mehr? Muß ja "nur" PhysX berechnen... Restliches System: E6750 (2x2,6), P5W DH Deluxe, 8GB G.Skill, 64bit Win7...

Thx in advance


----------



## 0815-TYP (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht.
Habe auf meinem Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3P eine 5870 im oberen PCIe-Slot und nun auch eine GTX260 im unteren Slot.Treiber für die GTX260 installieren geht schon mal nicht.Wieso???
Mir wird nirgends angezeigt daß die GTX260 überhaupt erkannt wird.Ist korrekt eingebaut und natürlich am Netzteil angeschlossen.


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ zitrusfisch

Wie schon gesagt, benötigt man eine nicht so starke Grafikkarte, wenn sie nur PhysX berechnen soll. Daher denke ich, dass eine 9600GT ausreichen wird.


----------



## zitrusfisch (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Coole Sache! Danke für die Antwort, dann werd ich mal schauen dass ich die irgendwo günstig abgrabe !

Übernimmt die dann insgesamt die Physik-Berechnungen oder nur explizit die PhysX-Effekte? Weil mein Prozessor ist nunmal nicht der neueste, entlastet die zusätzliche Karte also meinen Opa-Prozessor? Mafia II will ja am liebsten einen Hardcore-Quadcore...


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Karte berechnet ausschließlich Nvidia's PhysX. Dadurch wird dein Prozessor natürlich entlastet...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Own3r Falsch.
@zitrusfisch Für mafia2 würde ich die 9800GT empfehlen, oder besser.
@0815-TYP Welchen Treiber willst du installieren? 


> Mir wird nirgends angezeigt daß die GTX260 überhaupt erkannt wird.


 Wird sie im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


----------



## zitrusfisch (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Own3r Falsch.



In Bezug auf die Physik-Berechnungen oder die Grafikkartenwahl?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Grafikkartenwahl ist falsch, er wollt für Mafia 2 und das ist nicht ohne auch in Sachen PhysX.


----------



## zitrusfisch (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Eben, wenn dann richtig  Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## 0815-TYP (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> Welchen Treiber willst du installieren?


 
Habe unter dem Link auf Seite 1 den 258.96 probiert und den älteren 197.45 ebenfalls.



> Wird sie im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


 
Genau das ist das merkwürdige.Sie wird nirgends erkannt.Als wäre da gar nichts im PCIe-Slot eingebaut.Sie sitzt aber korrekt drin.Ist am Netzteil angeschlossen,wird auch warm,also ein wenig Lebenszeichen sind ja da.Sie ist technisch auch ok.Im ersten Slot geht sie auf jeden Fall.Allerdings sitzt da nun die 5870 @ H²O.Auch nach mehrfachen neustart ändert sich nichts daran.Auch im laufenden Betrieb kurz die Stromversorgung der Karte trennen und wieder anschließen bewirkt nichts.Der zweite Slot selbst kann aber auch nicht defekt sein,weil die 5870 darin schon geflasht wurde.Im Bios ,,First Display Init´´ umstellen von PEG auf PEG2 hat auch nichts geändert.
Erscheint mir alles unlogisch.

Unter Vista hatte ich das schon definitiv am laufen.Allerdings mit einer 8800GTS G92 als PhysX und die GTX260 Primär.Ohne daß ich großartig was umstellen mußte (Bios usw).ATI und Nvidia ist da natürlich etwas schwieriger,schon klar,aber daß die GTX260 nicht mal erkannt wird...
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@zitrusfisch: Bitte denke an das Netzteil, das genug Leistung vorhanden ist.
@0815-TYP: Hmm, wenn Windows die Hardware nicht erkennt, und noch nicht mal im Gerätemanager aufgeführt wird, dass klingt nicht gut. 
Überprüfe bitte dein Mainboard und die GTX260 ob diese i.O. ist.( denn bei mir ist auch durch falsches lagen der Hardware, diese kaputtgegangen)
z.B.: am anderen Mainboard, oder am anderen PCI-e (wenn es geht wegen Wakü) oder eine andere Graka an den 2. PCI-e Anschluss.


----------



## zitrusfisch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ist ein Corsair 650W...

Ich könnte für umsonst eine 8600GT bekommen, geht die auch? Ich mein die leistet sicher lang nicht so viel wie eine 9800GT, aber wär eben umsonst und ist sicher besser als nix. Oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das sehe ich auch so, für umsonst( wie meine 8600gt) da reich das bestimmt. Und Mafia sollte bei hoch und PhysX auf Mittel bestimmt laufen. 
Wenn ich es habe werde, werde ich bestimmt hier in diesen Thread ein Bericht abgeben.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das darf ich dochmal Anzweifeln, hast du dir mal den PCGH Test von Mafia 2 durchgelesen, wenn man alles auf Hoch hat reicht eine GTX 480 meißtens zum flüssigen Spielen, und laut nVidia soll man ja mindestens ne 8800GT für PhysX haben, die HD 4870 is ja auch nich mehr das Gelbe vom EI


----------



## zitrusfisch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hätte ich das Geld, sähe die Geschichte gleich ganz anders aus  Aber ein Neukauf einer Super-Grafikkarte steht nicht zur Debatte, und die 4870 tuts schon noch! Mir gehts jetzt um einen möglichst günstigen Zugewinn von Leistung/PhysX-Effekten, und die werd ich mit der 8600GT wies aussieht bekommen... Besser gehts immer, das ist schon klar


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Wa1lock alles auf hoch bei fullHD auflösung. Ich hatte geschrieben:


> Und Mafia sollte bei hoch und PhysX auf Mittel bestimmt laufen.


Ich meint damit nicht alles auf hoch, wie AA und AF aus und PhysX auf mittel. 
Dann müsste es laufen, aber es wird sich bald ausstellen(30tage) welche Einstellungen gut laufen.


----------



## zitrusfisch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wird sich schon früher rausstellen, wenn die Demo rauskommt  Am 10. August isses soweit!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall ne Hammer Grafik für DX9


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

was??  DX9  ?
Ich dachte dx10 und nicht dx9.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mafia 2 basierte auf der "LS3D"-Engine, der zweite Teil setzt ebenfalls auf eine Entwicklung von 2k Czech (ehemals Illusion Software): die "Illusion"-Engine. Deren DirectX-9-Renderer weiß durch Ambient Occlusion, Global Illumination (vermutlich eine Implementierung von Lightsprint), Soft-Shadows, Depth of Field und Motion Blur zu gefallen.
Kleines Zitat vom PCGH Artikel


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol, da kann man klassisch sagen: da ist dx 10 und 11 Grafikkarte für den ar...  .
man sieht, die Entwickler können dx9 nicht loslassen, und wo zu ist dann eine gtx 480 notwendig? Nur wegen deren Leistung(+ mega Hitze) aber nicht wegen dx11 lol ne. Da kann man nur abwarten.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Exakt wegen der Leistung, da das Spiel anscheinend wegen PhysX usw. extrem fodernd ist


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jup was das angeht HUT ab an 2K. Für DX9 eine Grafik die in manchen punkten mit DX10 und DX11 mithalten kann, verdient schlicht und errgreifend Respekt. Sehe es so dass die 480 für die max. Quali angesetzt ist, da diese Optik unter DX9 wesentlich mehr Leistung verbrät als sie es unter nem DX10 oder 11 Renderpfad tuen würde. Aufjedenfall, denke ich darf man behaupten, dass es wieder ein Referenztitel für Physix test werden wird, so wie einst Mirror's Edge oder Batman Arkh.Asyl.

@ Gordon freu mich schon auf deinen Test

hoffe die Demo wird Physix voll supporten, dann werde ich mit meiner 9800GT auch das ein oder andere Online setzen, um ein paar Vergleichswerte zu geben


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn Mafia 2 in dx11 wäre, dann denke ich, würde man keinen Unterschied zu der Realität mehr sehen. .


----------



## WaRPhiL (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute ich habe auch mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir gestern eine Geforce 220 GT gekauft. Ich habe sie nun bei mir eingebaut, allerdings nicht in einen PCI-E x16 sondern in einen PCI-E x4 Slot, da ich keinen anderen mehr frei habe. Nun habe ih den Rechner neugestartet und die Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt, demnach lässt sich auch der Treiber nicht installieren.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Mein System:
Core2Duo E6750
Radeon HD 4870 (Hauptrenderkarte in PCI-E x16)
Geforce 220 GT (Physx-Karte in PCI-E x4)
6GB RAM
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Own3r, die grafik wäre schon bei DX10 oder Dx10.1 besser und schneller.
@ WaRPhiL hi erst mal.
Teste bitte vorher die Karte im PCI-e X16 ob diese korrekt funktioniert( also ob sie erkannt wird, um ein defekt auszuschließen zu können.
zum  PCI-E x4 Slot sollte und müsste funktionieren. Hast du den Hinterteil, den  PCI-E x4 Slot aufgeschnitten?( das sie nicht schräg drin sitzt)


----------



## WaRPhiL (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe noch mal neugestartet und dann hatte windows neue hardware gefunden. Danach lies sich auch der nvidia Treiber installieren. So alles gemacht. 
JX3 Benchmark ausgeführt und siehe da: Durchschnittsframes: 36 !!!!!!

Geil!!!!! Ich bin happy, wie Sau. Haben sich die 65 Eurens doch gelohnt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo. Und tolle Sache ATI+nVidia vereint.
Ich freue mich immer wieder über eine Positive Nachricht, das es geklappt hat.


----------



## zitrusfisch (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, ich habe jetzt meiner 4870 die 8600GT zur Seite gestellt und ich glaube soweit hat alles geklappt. Bin mir aber irgendwie nicht ganz sicher, ob das jetzt eingeschaltet ist... Fluidmark sagt "FPS: min=4  max=230  avg=15". Ist das gut?


----------



## zitrusfisch (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn bei GPU-Z kein Häkchen an "PhysX" ist, hat die Grafikkarte das auch nicht? So siehts bei mir jedenfalls aus!!! Gibts da Unterschiede in Bezug auf PhysX zwischen den 8600GT's?


----------



## Murdock08 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das darf ich dochmal Anzweifeln, hast du dir mal den PCGH Test von Mafia 2 durchgelesen, wenn man alles auf Hoch hat reicht eine GTX 480 meißtens zum flüssigen Spielen, und laut nVidia soll man ja mindestens ne 8800GT für PhysX haben, die HD 4870 is ja auch nich mehr das Gelbe vom EI


 
Na ja, bei Dark Void wurde auch gesagt, man sollte eine zusätzliche GTX260 für PhsyX haben und bei mir mit HD5970+ GT240 läuft Dark Void auf den höchsten Einstellung+Physx auf MAX ! 
Denke das wird bei Mafia 2 auch so sein, zumindest hoffe ich das ! Hoffe das Mafia 2 mit HD5970+GT240 bei mir alles auf MAX flüssig spielbar sein wird ! 
Leider dauert das ja noch etwas, bis wir das erfahren !

LG Murdock


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



zitrusfisch schrieb:


> Wenn bei GPU-Z kein Häkchen an "PhysX" ist, hat die Grafikkarte das auch nicht? So siehts bei mir jedenfalls aus!!! Gibts da Unterschiede in Bezug auf PhysX zwischen den 8600GT's?



Eigentlich sollte die 8600GT PhysX haben/unnterstützen. Hast du mal im Nvidia Controlcenter geschaut? Ist dort PhysX eingeschaltet?


----------



## zitrusfisch (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also, ich bekomms definitiv nicht hin...  Mit der 191.07 und dem 1.02er Patch kam wenigstens das Häkchen bei GPU-Z und ich konnt´s im Control-Center einstellen, aber meim JX3 war die PhysX-Einstellung ausgegraut. Alles wieder mit Driversweeper gelöscht, den 258.69beta installiert, mit dem 1.04ff gepatched, im Control-Center nichts einstellbar, im JX3 wieder ausgegraut... What to do?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

GPU-z zeigt, egal ob PhysX Patch drin ist oder nicht ob die Karte es kann oder nicht.
Gib mal die Daten der Karte.


----------



## zitrusfisch (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/3064/8600gt.jpg

Das ist das CPU-Z-Fenster... Das war beim ersten Versuch. Im Moment zeigt er nur ein Häkchen bei "Open CL" und mit dem 191.07 hatte er zwei. Eins bei "Direct Compute" sowie "PhysX". Sehr seltsam, denn du meintest ja, dass der die Häkchen unabhängig von den Treiberversionen anzeigt. Was ja eigentlich auch logisch wäre 

EDIT: Noch eine kleine Frage, die vielleicht etwas blöd ist  Kann man eine defekte Grafikkarte für so etwas verwenden? Bei eBay werden viele (eben sehr günstig) angeboten, die Pixelfehler o.ä. ausgeben und dann könnte ich noch eine 9800gt bekommen, die "kein Bild" mehr ausgibt. Kann man die vielleicht noch als Rechenknecht verwenden oder taugt das dann garnix mehr. Sicherlich gibts für diese Fehler verschiedenste Ursachen, aber so als Idee...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nee mach lieber nicht, du weißt nicht durch was die Fehler verursacht werden. Kann defekte textureinheit sein, oder ein def. Spannungswandler(wer weis was dann passiert), oder ein def. Streamprozessor was noch schlimmer ist und wird. oder Überhitzung .... u.s.w.
Normalerweise sollte es nicht am treiber liegen, aber du kannst mal den 191.07 install und dann 9.10.0224 System Software 
Neustart + abgesicherter modus( F6 dann F8) dann Patch 1.04ff 
Aber vorher alles nVidia zeug deinstallieren.


----------



## zitrusfisch (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab ich gemacht, aber ich glaube das System ist leicht zerschossen nach der ganzen Installiererei und wieder runterhauen... Habs gemacht wie du empfohlenn hast, aber irgendwie ist das Control Center nicht mitinstalliert worden, auch nach 2 Versuchen. Systemneuinstallation war eh mal wieder fällig, mal sehen was dann geht!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo, ok sag Bescheid. wenn nicht TS3 ip ist auch, hier im Forum(seite 55) angegeben.


----------



## DieFox (3. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
ich möchte meiner Radeon 5850 eine Geforce für PhysX zur Seite stellen,
hier erstmal mein System:

CPU: AMD 955 @ 965
MB: MSI 870A-G54
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws CL7 4GB
MainGraka: Sapphire Radeon 5850 Rev2
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi Titan.
OS: Win7 Prof
LCD: Samsung XL2370

Nu meine Fragen:
Das Mainboard hat 1x PCIe x16 und 1x PCIe x16 el. nur 4x, reicht der Slot für
PhysX?
Welche Geforce empfiehlt sich für die Maingraka?

Die PhysX soll für derzeit 2 Spiele genutzt werden, bzw wenn nicht gepielt wird oder ähnliches für Network Computing.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.

MfG DieFox


----------



## Murdock08 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo !
Ja das geht die Karte auf den PCI-E X4 zu stecken ! Die beiden Karten laufen ja unabhängig voneinander !
Als Physx Karte habe ich zu meiner HD5970 eine Geforce GT240 stecken ! Das reicht denke ich mal vollkommen aus. Dark Void läuft damit auf höchsten Einstellungen+Physx auf max ohne einen Ruckler !
Und auch Mafia 2 wird denke ich mal super drauf laufen ! Kann die GT240 nur empfehlen, da sie auch sehr Stromsparend ist ( Last max 70 Grad, Idle ca 10 Watt) !
Die nächst höhere wäre eine GTS 250, nur sollte man auch bei dieser Karte bedenken das sie unter Last ca. 150 Watt zieht !

LG Murdock


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (4. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ DieFox 

Hey habe den selben MB Chip. das ASUS M4A87TD EVO und in meinem PCIe 16 @ 4x habe ich eine 9800GT 1GB stecken. Zocke alles auf HD 1080p und in der Regel riegelt Vsync bei 60FPS ab.

Meiner HD4890 verdanke ich dann gelegentliche Einbrüche auf 55 bis 45 FPS.
Alles jedoch top Spielbar. Meine Physix games sind: Miror's Edge, Sacred 2, Batman Ark.Asyl., Starcraft 2, Gothic 3, und bald auch Mafia 2.

Bei allen genannten Games liegt die FPS leistung gleich. 

Empfehlen würde ich eine GT240 so wie Murdock08 es bereits getan hat.

Da die Leistung der Karte jedoch gut 20-30% under dem meiner 98GT liegt, würde ich an deiner stelle die Mafia 2 Demo noch abwarten, bis hier der ein oder andere Benchmark veröffenlicht ist. Nicht dass du dich dann über die 240 ärgerst, weil du sie ein paar tage zu früh gekauft hast.


!!!! ACHTUNG !!!!

Pass bei der GT240 auf den Speicherausbau auf! Es gibt Modelle mit GDDR3 und GDDR5 sie unterscheiden sich im Preis leicht, bis stark. Preisdifferenz von 15€ bis 35€.


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Funktioniert das ganze aktuell auch mit Crossfire Systemen? Meine im Originalthread gelesen zu haben, dass es da Probleme wegen der Nvidia Treiber gibt/gab?
Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich meine alte 8800 GT dafür nicht mal auskramen sollte...


----------



## DieFox (4. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab mal bissl gelesen durch unzählige Seiten...
Dabei kam raus:
PhysX unterstützt derzeit weder MultiCore CPUs noch moderne SSE befehle.
Würde es dies tun würde die Leistung abermals gesteigert, jedoch wird dies erst mit
PhysX 3.0 geschehen.
Allerdings hab ich nichts über ein veröfftlichungstermin gelesen, fraglich ist dann auch mit neuem Befehlscode, welche Karten dies dann noch unterstützen.

Was meint ihr darüber?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (5. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Denke kaum, das nvidea es wagen wird, den Support der GT/GTS/GTX 2xx Modelle einzustellen. Damit würden sie nachdem sie es geschafft haben die AMD Karten "auszuschließen" einen schweren Marketing Fail begehen. Da wage ich es zu sagen, dass es sogar zum Aufstand oder einer Revolte der Gamer Gemeinde führen könnte. Die älteren Modelle wie die 8000er und 9000er Serie könnte ich mir hingegen vorstellen, dass ausen vor bleiben könnten. Schließlich ist der Release der 8800GT gefühlte 100 Jahre her.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi @ all, lol ein paar tage nicht da gewesen und ... der hammer. Morgen gibt es antworten. Bis morgen.


----------



## Killmops (5. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habs nun auch öfter versucht.
-Neueste NV-Treiber installiert(installiert wohl direkt neueste Physx-Version mit)
-Abgesicherter Modus und dann den mod 1.04ff durchlaufen lassen(normal das am Ende steht das es nix zu stehlen gab?)
-Physx-Treiber drüber laufen lassen sofern das ging.

Nun kam im Control Center von NV kein PhysX-Eintrag.

Also älteren NV-Treiber installiert, alles wieder von Vorne gemacht und nun gibt es kein Control Center mehr 


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



Hier die Hardware:

Asus M3N-HT Deluxe
8GB OCZ XTC Gold 1066mhz
Phenom II X4 940
WD Veloci-Raptor + WD Cavier Black
PowerColor 5870PCS + Gainward GTX285
Seasonic M12D 850
Win 7 Home Premium 64bit



Gruß


----------



## Killmops (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Killmops schrieb:


> Habs nun auch öfter versucht.
> -Neueste NV-Treiber installiert(installiert wohl direkt neueste Physx-Version mit)
> -Abgesicherter Modus und dann den mod 1.04ff durchlaufen lassen(normal das am Ende steht das es nix zu stehlen gab?)
> -Physx-Treiber drüber laufen lassen sofern das ging.
> ...






€dit: Bin nun fündig geworden. Nach der ANleitung auf der letzten bzw. vorletzten Seite Erfahrungsbericht ATI Radeon HD 5770 + nVidia Geforce 8600gt im PhysX - Test - Seite 21 - ForumBase


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Killmops hättest du auf der ersten Seite nachgeschaut im Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(Anleitung) Thread, hättest du gesehen, das das normal ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



DieFox schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte meiner Radeon 5850 eine Geforce für PhysX zur Seite stellen,
> hier erstmal mein System:
> 
> ...


Das geht gut, siehe ersten Seite im, Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(Anleitung) Thread. 


R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Funktioniert das ganze aktuell auch mit Crossfire Systemen? Meine im Originalthread gelesen zu haben, dass es da Probleme wegen der Nvidia Treiber gibt/gab?
> Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich meine alte 8800 GT dafür nicht mal auskramen sollte...


cossfire funktioniert auch, habe einen im Skype, der hat getestet:
Meine Konfig(Faxenkram): Core i7 950 + X58 Rampage II Extreme 
+ 5970 + 5870 (im Crossfire) 
+ 3x Samsung 24'' (im Eyefinity-Betrieb) 
+ 9600GT für PhysX
der hat jetzt eine 250 und 2x 5970 im crossfire und es geht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...men-physx-nutzen-anleitung-6.html#post1413421


----------



## Arkogei (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Würde eine 8600 GT 256MB für PhysX ausreichen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja das geht.


----------



## MaxMax (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, geht, aber eine 8600 gt ist schon bisserl "schwach" auf der brust, physx profitiert halt von vielen streamprozessoren und hohen shadertakt, die 256MB sind auch grad das limit für die physx bibliotheken... und wenn dann spiele wie dark void oder mafia 2 schon eine gtx 9800 oder gtx 260 empfehlen...


----------



## Arkogei (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wäre eine 9600GT 1GB viel besser? Gibt es auch eine GTX 9800 im 1 slot Design?


----------



## MaxMax (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich verwend eine gts 250 1GB (sollte zu einer gtx 9800+ ident sein) + hd5870 @1000/1400 und damit läufts wunderbar, max. spitzenauslastung ca. 25% mit physx, meistens aber nur <10%.
lg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Arkogei ein 8600 GT reich aus, habe eine und diese reich aus. ein 8600GT macht die Arbeit für PhysX sehr gut. und dark Void läuft auf diese, genau wie Batman. Zu Mafia wird bis jetzt spekuliert das ein 480 alleine nicht reicht. also abwarten. Ich werde auch ein Test dazu hier rein stellen. Mein System ist ja bekannt.


----------



## Arkogei (7. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das ist ja super. Ich hab nämlich noch eine passiv gekühlte 1 Slot Karte aus meinem alten LIDL PC. Ansonsten hätte eine 2 Slot Karte nicht mehr reingepasst (neben TV- und (bald) Soundkarte).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

na klar wenn man die da hat und die 8600gt verbraucht max 50w.


----------



## Murdock08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mafia 2 Demo ist da ! Teste gerade die Physx !
Mein System : I7 920
HD5970+Gt240 ( Physx)
Ram: 12 Gb

Läuft sehr bescheiden !


----------



## Jan565 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich frage mich was brauch um es ohne Physix auf max zu zocken! Hoffentlich reicht eine 5850 aus. 

Physix werde ich dann nachher auch mal Testen. Aber ich glaube nicht das es so gut laufen wird.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich lade gerade runter, ich benche dann auch.


----------



## Murdock08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mit Physx auf High habe ich weit unter 20 FPS mit HD5970+Gt240 ! Werde nachher mal meine Treiber aktualisieren und dann nochmal versuchen !
Reiche den bench nachher nach, denn mein TV geht heute nach Philips zur Kontrolle und muss den noch abbauen !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe gebenchmarkt bei:
1680x1050 , mit Vollbild, v-synk ein, AA aus und AF auf 1x.
Schatten auf gering und hoch getestet 1 FPS unterschied.
Umgebungsverdeckung ein und Geometrische Details auf Hoch.
So jetzt kommt das wichtige: (FPS im Durchschnitt)
PhysX aus: 42.6
PhysX Mittel: 20.1
PhysX Hoch: 11.8
Außerdem, wenn man das Spiel beendet wir die Hellichkeit mit übernommen,d.H.: Desktop arsch dunkel.
Bei der Demo, ob PhysX an oder aus, Einschüsse sind sichtbar, sowie aufplatzender Putz nur was fehlt ist: *kleine Teile die auf den Boden fallen, wie Putzstückchen oder holzsplitter*
CPU Auslastung war nur ca. 50% bei 3.36 GHz.


----------



## zitrusfisch (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nachdem ich die Demo installiert habe, gehts wieder nicht mit dem PhysX, vielleicht hat das Setup was drüberinstalliert?


----------



## Murdock08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



zitrusfisch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Demo installiert habe, gehts wieder nicht mit dem PhysX, vielleicht hat das Setup was drüberinstalliert?


 
Danke für den Hinweis ! Muss dann auch mein letzten Testreview zurück nehmen ! 

Hatte gerade bei GPU-Z nachgeschaut und mir ist dann auch aufgefallen, das Physx deaktiviert wurde ! 

Kein Wunder das es bei mir ruckelt wenn es über die CPU berechnet wird !

Das Game muss wohl was drüberinstalliert haben !

Werde gleich mal alles aktualisieren und dann neu benchen !


----------



## Jan565 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich Aktuallisiere mal den Treiber, vielleicht geht es dann. Oder es liegt an den Physix Treibern. Bin mal gespannt ob man das Game mit dem ATi NV Phsix überhaupt zum Laufen bekommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte an alle wo PhysX fehlt, abgesichter modus und den 1.04ff patch und PhysX geht wieder. 
Habe noch mal bechmark durchgefürht habe jetzt fast 30 FPS im durchschnitt.


----------



## Murdock08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> bitte an alle wo PhysX fehlt, abgesichter modus und den 1.04ff patch und PhysX geht wieder.
> Habe noch mal bechmark durchgefürht habe jetzt fast 30 FPS im durchschnitt.


 
Patch erneut ausgeführt wie beschrieben, doch mit ner neuen Physxsoftware und Nvidia Treiber 258.96 geht es einfach nicht mehr !


----------



## Murdock08 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So jetzt geht alles mit dem Beta Treiber von Nvidia !

HD5970+Gt240 in Mafia 2 !

Alles auf max +Apex:high+af+aa auch auf max also all maxed out : update

min : 14.1 FPS
Max: 90.9 FPS
durschnitt: 32.2

Apex mittel: 

min: 6.9 FPS
Max: 100 FPS
durschnitt: 35.1 FPS

Apex aus :

min: 7.9 FPS
Max: 166.7 FPS
durschnitt: 76.5

Ich denke das ist doch Ok oder ???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

genau. wenn man sieht das du vorher noch nicht mal 20 FPS hattest und jetzt 35 ist das gut.


----------



## zitrusfisch (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, hat nun auch bei mir geklappt nachdem ich die neue PhysX Systemsoftware installiert und nochmal den Patch drübergeschickt habe. Mit meiner 4870 und der 9800GT sagt der Benchmark bei allem auf hoch und Apex aus: 25FPS Durchschnitt, bei allem auf hoch und Apex hoch: 20FPS Durchschnitt. Sehr interessant...

Komisch ist, dass ich sehr flüssig spielen kann bis auf den Beginn des Levels nachdem man das Haus verlassen hat. Da ruckelt es schon recht stark, das gibt sich dann aber.

Was noch nicht funktioniert, ist Kantenglättung. Habs im ATI ControlCenter hochgeschraubt und im Spiel an, nur irgendwie wird da nicht so wirklich viel geglättet  Jemand hierzu eine Idee?


----------



## ratmal86 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

geht eine Kombi aus einer 8200 Onboard + HD5770 für nVidia PhysX?
Laut nVidia sollte die 8200 das berechnen können (NVIDIA DRIVERS 8.09.04 WHQL) Wenn ja, könnt ihr sagen wie am besten....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

siehe erste seite


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ all 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377<-- neues update.
PhysX_9.10.0513_SystemSoftware funktioniert. Drüber installieren, wo der 9.10.0512 schon gepatcht ist, fertig. Habe schon Getestet und Mafia läuft besser. 
Wenn nicht:
Alles nv deinstallieren.
installieren NV-teiber 258.69(beta)
installieren PhysX_9.10.0513
abgsichter modus(als admin) installieren Patch 1.04ff


----------



## OeffOeff (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Alles auf max +Apex:high+af+aa auch auf max also all maxed out : update
> 
> min : 14.1 FPS
> Max: 90.9 FPS
> durschnitt: 32.2



Wow, sehe ich das richtig dass eine zweite Grafikkarte für PhysX garnicht mal so viel bringt? Ich habe bei gleiche Settings nur mit meiner 5870 23fps...


----------



## Murdock08 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@OeffOeff :
Kann ich Dir nicht so genau sagen ! In anderen Games die PhysX nutzen bringt es ungemein etwas !

Habe aber auch mal gelesen, das die Demo wohl Probleme haben soll beim erkennen einer zweiten Karte für PhysX !

Mal sehen wie es in der Vollversion aussieht !


----------



## Murdock08 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ all
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377<-- neues update.
> PhysX_9.10.0513_SystemSoftware funktioniert. Drüber installieren, wo der 9.10.0512 schon gepatcht ist, fertig. Habe schon Getestet und Mafia läuft besser.
> Wenn nicht:
> ...


 
Bei mir läuft es damit genauso wie vorher auch ! Keine Veränderung feststellbar !


----------



## Ceifer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Sers Leute, hab mir heute ne 9800GT geholt und möchte sie als zusätzliche Physx KArte laufen lassen zu meiner ATI Karte.

Nutze den 258.69 Beta Treiber von Nvidia und die aktuellste Physx Software, die heute veröffentlicht wurde 53 am Ende der Versionsnummer.

Allerdings habe ich keinen Unterschied und Physx GPU Beschleunigung lässt sich auch nicht so wie auf dem Screenshot aktivieren, nur eben CUDA.


Weiß jemand wo das PRob. liegen könnte ?


----------



## Jan565 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hast du den Physix "Patch" im abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt? Wenn nicht, könnte es daran liegen, weil etwas anderes würde mich so jetzt nich einfallen. 


Ich habe jetzt mal mit Mafia 2 Demo und Physix getestet:

1920x1080

29,9FPS


1360x768 

25,5FPS


Ich finde das zeigt eindrucksvoll, dass bei einer schnellen Grafikkarte eine hohe Auflösung von vorteil ist. Und das Game hat eine wirklich gute Grafik. Da ist die Anforderung auch nicht wirklich so übertrieben worden, wie bei GTA4. 

Alle Einstellungen im Spiel waren am Anschlag.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nicht den Benchmark bewerten, der ist definitiv fehlerhaft. 
Im Game habe ich 40-60+ FPS, dauerhaft.
@Ceifer Siehe erste Siehe Bild(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1969612-post462.html)


----------



## Murdock08 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> nicht den Benchmark bewerten, der ist definitiv fehlerhaft.
> Im Game habe ich 40-60+ FPS, dauerhaft.
> @Ceifer Siehe erste Siehe Bild(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1969612-post462.html)


 
Womit hast du die FPS InGame ausgelesen ?????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

FRAPS show fps in Game dort kannst du es downloaden. for Free.


----------



## Jan565 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Im Game habe ich auch immer so 40-50FPS. mal mehr mal weniger. Der Benchmark ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

meine Reden, und wenn man den Gartenzaun in maßen abmäht, habe ich 10-15FPS weniger genau wie Explosion und Schießerei.


----------



## Murdock08 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also die FPS Anzeige vom Benchmark scheint wohl genau zustimmen. Habe Fraps beim benchen mitlaufen lassen !

Mit Fraps gemessen : Am Anfang der Demo, wenn man das Haus verlässt, habe ich so zwischen 30-35 FPS. Das pendelt sich dann aber nach ner Zeit wieder ein und dann geht es oftmals hoch auf 60-80 FPS !

bricht aber auch ab und an bei Schiesserein wieder ein auf 30-35 FPS !

Habt ihr das auch so ????


----------



## Ceifer (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute ich hab das mit Mafia 2 jetzt mal ausprobiert und es läuft tatsächlich besser als vorher, meint ihr den Fluid Benchmark oder den Benchmark im Game ??

Der Fluid hat gar keine Unterschiede bei mir und der Benchmark im Game hat gerade mal 5-6 FPS mehr ?? Ist das normal ??

Habe 2x HD5870 und ne 9800 GT als Physx Karte, benutze Catalyst 10.5 und den Beta 258.69 (Windows 7 64 Bit), es läuft flüssig im Haus und draussen, aber in der Mission ruckelt es dann in der Brennerei da vor allem im 1. Stock dann oben... da fehlt noch ein bisschen damit es dann auch wirklich gut läuft... ???
Ram ist 8 GB DDR-2 und Prozessor Intel Quad Core 9400 (2,66 GHz)

Wie gesagt es läuft echt besser vorher hatte ich im Bench 14-15 FPS AVG jetzt hab ich 20-21 .... aber wenn ich es bei euch so sehe müsste ich doch besser sein oder nicht ???

Noch ne Frage, geht das ganze auch unter XP ????


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hey Gordon !! 

habe jetzt seit ca 2 Jahren meine 9800GT als Physix, und vor mafia 2 ersmal formatiert. Habe nun das Problem bei Mirror's Edge, dass ich in geäuden konstant auf 2 FPS komme, Ausenlefel FPS 60+.

wenn ich physix im spielmenü deaktiviere durchgängig fps 60+ 

hast du ne idee?

achja bei batman habe ich microruckeln bei 50fps....

neuste softwareu nd treiber alles drauf wie gehabt.

aber irgendwie funtzt des bei den 2 games net so 100 pro.


----------



## Joker4Life (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

würde gerne wissen ob wenn ich zu meiner HD 5850 noch eine GTS 250 kaufen würde sich die lanes aufteilen und wenn ja ist das ein großer leistungsverlust oder nicht.Ach und würden 512MB reichen oder ist es gut 1GB zu haben,noch eine kleine frage die 9800GTX+ ist die selbe wie die GTS 250 oder ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Murdock08, Das es bei Schiesserein absinkt hängt der Hardware ab, vielleicht auch von den Treiber-Einstellungen.
@Ceifer wir reden nicht vom Benchmark, Seite 65 würde schon erwähnt das der spinnt. Wir Benchen in Game mit Fraps.
@BrAiNsT0rM3R kann sein das Mirror's Edge den Treiber nicht mehr nimmt.
@Joker4Life Laneaufteilung hängt vom Board ab. wenn vorher deine Karte auf 16x lief und jetzt auf 8x hat du einige Verluste. Wie genau weis ich nicht, aber es hält sich in grenzen(denn ich habe es auch und komme damit klar). Wenn aber bei 8x ATI und 8x PhysX läuft ein PhysX Spiel deutlich besser. bis zu 50% Leistung dazu. 
Am besten ist der Sockel ati 16X und PhysX 4X. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Joker4Life (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

werden die lanes nur aufgeteilt wenn man die grakas mit einer brücke verbindet oder auch so wenn zwei ohne eine laufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das hängt von dein Mainboard ab, bei dir stehtdabei ist die Brücke total unwichtig)
Erweiterungs Steckplätze:	
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16) (The PCIEX16 slot conforms to PCI Express 2.0 standard.) *ATI*
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4) *PhysX*
2 x PCI Express x1 slots 
3 x PCI slots
Ok kannste du machen ohne Leistungsverlust deiner ATI, aber deine nVida läuft dann im 4x. 
512 MB VRAM reichen auch.


----------



## Ceifer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Joker, soweit ich weiß werden die aufgeteilt sobald in jeweiligem Slot eine Graka steckt, also auch ohne Brücke, da ja jeder auch vom Aufteilen redet aber bei ner zusätzliche Physx Karte man keine Brücke nutzt.

In XP hab ichs hinbekommen geht jetzt auch mit dem 257.xx Beta für XP und dem neuesten PhysX Treiber.

Was mir aufgefallen ist... ich bin in der Demo nach oben hatte so 20-25 FPS ... ka ich denke irgendwas hab ich falsch gemacht das müsste doch besser laufen mit der HArdware, aber wie dem auch sei, dort bin ich gestorben, nachdem der eine den Typen auf den Rücken nimmt (Sequenzen überspringe ich, erst im richtigen Spiel dann) und dann als es an der Stelle geladet hat, hatte ich 50-60 FPS und es lief Butterweich und unten dann 40-50.... aber vor dem Laden hats geruckelt... ?? Versteh ich net ganz die Partikel lagen ALLE noch da nach dem Laden wie vorher...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich weiß, im i-net seht auch das Mafia PhysX Fehler hat. Die bis zum Release der Vollversion gefixt werden. Solche Einbrüche können Passieren, was nicht an der Hardware liegt, es ist ein reiner Softwarefehler.
Kleiner TIP: Stellt beim nVidia-Treiber alles auf aus und Hohe Leistung, außer PhysX ist an.


----------



## Murdock08 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979 :

Sinken denn Deine FPS bei Schiesserein auch ein in der Mafia II Demo ????
Meine Hardware : 

CPU : I7-920 @Stock derzeit
Ram : 12 GB
GPU: HD5970+Gt240

Benchmark Mafia 2 : Maxed out+Physx high 
min:14.3 fps
max: 111.1 fps
average: 33.0 FPS

im Spiel : average : 60-90 mittlerweile, ab und an FPS Einbrüche auf unter 40 FPS ( selten )

Das Physx nicht ganz rund laufen soll in der Demo habe ich schon gelesen !

Im Test war ne einzelne GTX480 mit Physx auf high bei : Average 25-27  FPS


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das war bei PCGH nicht die Demo(pre Beta oder so). Das ist das Problem. Ich teste Mafia Demo morgen noch mal ganz lange.


----------



## StefanE2108 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab mal ein paar fragen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen^^!!

Also ich würde auch gerne die Physx effekte in Mafia 2 nutzen, hab allerdings ne HD4870, würde mir dann ne 9800GT locker ausreichen für die effekte oder passt die karte nicht gut mit meiner zusammen?? Und wenn sie ausreichen würde, was würde die Karte dann an strom fressen im idle??
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen^^


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> das war bei PCGH nicht die Demo(pre Beta oder so). Das ist das Problem. Ich teste Mafia Demo morgen noch mal ganz lange.


 
Nein meinte nicht die Pre Beta auf PCGH sondern ein Test der Demo Version mit GTX480

Siehe hier : Videovergleich: PhysX bremst Demo von Mafia 2 auf halbe Bildrate - Golem.de

Das meinte ich !

Und so wie ich das gelesen habe läuft es auf ner GTX480 viel schlechter als bei uns mit ATI+Nvidia ! Und ich fahre Full HD Auflösung und habe im bench dann über 32 FPS Avergage ( HD5970+GT240 ) und in diesem Test da fahren die ne Auflösung von 1280*720 und kommen nur auf 27 FPS oder so !


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



StefanE2108 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar fragen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen^^!!
> 
> Also ich würde auch gerne die Physx effekte in Mafia 2 nutzen, hab allerdings ne HD4870, würde mir dann ne 9800GT locker ausreichen für die effekte oder passt die karte nicht gut mit meiner zusammen?? Und wenn sie ausreichen würde, was würde die Karte dann an strom fressen im idle??
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas weiterhelfen^^


 
Ja locker ausreichen wird eine 9800GT ! Die 9800GT läuft unabhängig von Deiner HD4870, also da wird nichts ausgebremst oder so, deswegen brauch man sich auch keine Sorgen zumachen ob die beiden zusammen passen ! Ne extra Physx Karte dient nur zur Unterstützung bzw der Berechnung von Physx !

Leider verbraucht die 9800GT im Vergleich zu einer GT240 z.B reichlich Strom ! Dafür aber auch etwas schneller in Sachen Physx !

Ich habe die GT240 drinne zur Unterstützung meiner HD5970 und bin erstmal zufrieden !

Gt240 : Idle (10-15Watt) last: max.70 Watt !

bei ner 9800GT glaube ich so das doppelte an Verbrauch !

Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege !


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979 :
> 
> Sinken denn Deine FPS bei Schiesserein auch ein in der Mafia II Demo ????
> Meine Hardware :
> ...



Hab ähnliche Hardware (i7 860, ATI 5850, 4GB DDR3, GT240 DDR5, Gigabyte P55-USB3, d.h. ATI x16 und Physx x4) wie du und bei mir siehts im Prinzip genauso aus.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass es beim Fahren mit Physx nicht mehr diese brutalen Frameratesprünge gibt wie bei CPU-Physx. Da fährst du mit 100 fps eine Straße entlang. Plötzlich kommen ein paar Physx-Objekte und das Ganze bricht im Extremfall auf 30 fps ein. Mit GPU-Physx ziemlich konstant zwischen 50 und 70 fps mit gelegentlichen Ausreißern. Fährt sich so viel angenehmer und "glatter".

Mir sind bei der Brennerei-Schießerei komische Bugs aufgefallen. Während der Ballerei fliegen die Fetzen und die Framerate geht auf 30-40 fps runter., Danach, wenn alles wieder ruhig und friedlich ist, geht sie aber nicht mehr rauf!

Ach ja: Im Benchmark bei Maxed out settings und 1920x1080 ziemlich genau 30 fps.


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@LJSilver :

Also scheint das ja im Mafia 2 Bench normal zu sein ! Ich dachte schon meine Hardware hätte nen Hau !

Das wir so ziemlich ähnliche FPS haben liegt denke ich mal daran das wir beide ne GT240 haben ! Meine aber die GDDR3 Version mit 1024MB, aber das spielt eh keine Rolle ! GT240 ist bei mir auf X16 Lanes auch die HD5970
Dachte ich müsste durch die HD5970 eigentlich mehr FPS haben, aber wird ja durch die Physx gedrosselt (Gt240) ! 

Ohne Physx sonst Maxed out :
min: 31.3 FPS
Max: 200.0 FPS
Average: 86.8


----------



## NCphalon (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Werd morgen mal ne 8600GT in den PCIe x4 Slot basteln un gucken obs geht^^


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> @LJSilver :
> 
> Also scheint das ja im Mafia 2 Bench normal zu sein ! Ich dachte schon meine Hardware hätte nen Hau !
> 
> ...



Min.: 15 fps
Av.: 50 fps

Scheint wohl eindeutig PhysX der Flaschenhals zu sein. Fragt sich nur: Ist die Engine schlecht oder die Karte zu lahm?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ gordon 

ja das könnte sein, werde mal die ganz aktuelle von vorgestern draufwerfen, und sehn obs dann läuft. Falls nicht hätte ich die 98GT im verdacht, die macht mir schon seit geraumer zeit probleme.

Falls ichs nicht beheben kann, würde ich mich freuen wenn du dir mal mirror's edge drauf wirfst und prüfst, ob du mit der bis vor 5 tagen aktuellen software den geilchen fehler hast. 

danke


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@LJSilver:

Ja da scheint Physx wirklich der Flaschenhals zu sein ! Trotzdem finde ich für ne HD5970 ne Average von 86.8 FPS sehr wenig ohne PhysX oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Also sooooo lahm ist die GT240 eigentlich nicht !

Ich denke es liegt eher an der Demo ! Es ist ja mittlerweile bekannt das PhysX in der Demo Probleme macht und man kann nur hoffen, das es in der Vollversion anders sein wird und es runder läuft, wobei ich sagen muss ohne auf die FPS zu schauen, das es bei mir bei all maxed out absolut flüssig läuft !


----------



## Soriia (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi, ich benutze ein Gigabyte-GA-p35-dq6.

Und würde nun gerne wissen ob ich auch in mein Board eine 9600gt einbauen kann, zur Zeit benutze ich im 16x pciE eine ATI 5870.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mein Board eine 2. Lane hat, die die Nvidia Karte unterstützt.

Lieben Dank.


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Soriia schrieb:


> Hi, ich benutze ein Gigabyte-GA-p35-dq6.
> 
> Und würde nun gerne wissen ob ich auch in mein Board eine 9600gt einbauen kann, zur Zeit benutze ich im 16x pciE eine ATI 5870.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mein Board eine 2. Lane hat, die die Nvidia Karte unterstützt.
> ...


 
Ja geht ! Sollte kein Problem sein ! Hast ja zwei PCI-E X16


----------



## Soriia (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
Dann werde ich nun meine 9600gt bestellen, oder schlagt ihr etwas anderes für Mafia 2 vor ?

Lg


----------



## sensitron (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab auch noch ne alte 9600GT rumliegen, allerdings hab ich nur auf dem 2. pci-e slot nur 4x.
Hauptgrafikkarte wär eine 5770, lohnt sich das überhaupt mit 4x?


2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (*blue@ x16 mode, black@ x4 mode)  

das hier steht bei meinem board dabei


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Aber Vorsicht. Ich hatte vorher ein P45 Board. da war es so, dass bei zwei belegten PCIe x16 jede nur 8 lanes bekommen hat. D.h. die Hauptkarte wird langsamer!

Würde mal im Handbuch checken wies beim P35 aussieht.

@ Sensitron: x4 reicht für PhysX vollkommen aus.
@ Soriia: Würde ne GT240 nehmen. Gleich schnell, aber weniger stromhungrig/kühler etc.


Btw. hat schon jemand Mafia II PhysX mit dem neuen 259.31 getestet? Da solls ja ein Mafia II-Profil geben.


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt eher an der Demo ! Es ist ja mittlerweile bekannt das PhysX in der Demo Probleme macht und man kann nur hoffen, das es in der Vollversion anders sein wird und es runder läuft, wobei ich sagen muss ohne auf die FPS zu schauen, das es bei mir bei all maxed out absolut flüssig läuft !


 
Ja, das ist bei mir ähnlich. Wenn ich aus der Tür vom Haus rausgehe, bricht die Framerate laut ATI Tray Tools auf 20-25 fps ein wegen den vielen PhysX-Personen.  Es fühlt sich aber nicht wie 20 fps an, sondern ruckelfrei. Frage mich, ob die Frameanzeige hier überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## StefanE2108 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Murdock08 Dankeschön für deine schnelle antwort!!

Wenn ich mir aber ne 9800GT Green hole, dann sollte die doch ned soviel strom verbrauchen?? Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Ceifer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute durch die ganze Lane Diskussion... ich hab ne Frage an euch,hoffe die kann mir jemand schnell beantworten:

Ich möchte demnächst vlt. bestell ich heute schon meine CPU, mein Mainboard und den Ram aufrüsten (Grafikkarte bleibt)

So ich habe 2x eine HD5870 im CF laufen und eine 9800 GT als Physx Karte und das neue Mainboard welches ich mir ausgesucht habe läuft im CF mit weiterhin 16x auf beiden Lanes, wenn ich jetzt aber dann noch die 9800GT mit einbaue in den dritten PCI Expr. Slot wird dann das Ganze auf 8x runtergefahren also die beiden Hauptkarten im CF auch ?


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



StefanE2108 schrieb:


> @Murdock08 Dankeschön für deine schnelle antwort!!
> 
> Wenn ich mir aber ne 9800GT Green hole, dann sollte die doch ned soviel strom verbrauchen?? Oder irre ich mich da?


 
Ja die 9800GT Green ist sparsamer, aber dafür auch wieder etwas beschnitten ! Ich hatte auch zuerst ne GT250 drin, die flog aber auch direkt wieder raus, da zu groß ( 2 Slots ) und zu viel Strom !

Die GT240 kann ich für PhysX uneingeschränkt empfehlen !


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



LJSilver schrieb:


> Btw. hat schon jemand Mafia II PhysX mit dem neuen 259.31 getestet? Da solls ja ein Mafia II-Profil geben.


 
Das werde ich mal austesten ! Hat ja anscheinend noch keiner !


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kann mir vielleicht einer veraten warum ne HD5870 im Mafia 2 Bench ohne PhysX genauso schnell ist wie die HD5970 ???
Ist meine HD5970 kaputt oder wird da CF nicht wirklich unterstützt ???
Die HD5970 müsste da doch eigentlich schneller sein, oder irre ich mich ????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@StefanE2108: eine 9800gt wäre für dein System sehr überdimensioniert. und die ist nicht gerade ein Stromsparwunder, auch die Green nicht. eine 9600GT/gso512 oder wie schon erwähnt eine 210,220,240 ist ok.
@Murdock08: eine 9800gt zum empfehlen ist Blödsinn. und eine 9800gt ist mit eine 250er gleichgestellt( Recheneinheiten oder Streamprozessoren)
@NCphalon:  8600GT in den PCIe x4 Slot basteln,habe schon getestet. hängt vom Board ab, mein Board macht dabei nicht mit, oder die Graka will nicht.
@BrAiNsT0rM3R
@Soriia: sehr gute Wahl, nimm eine oc Edition.
@sensitron: 2. pci-e slot nur 4x ist mit eine 9600gt Perfekt.
@Ceifer: 2x 5870 CF + 9800gt wie da das mit dein PCI-e ist weiß ich nicht. Siehe Board angaben.


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979 :
Habe keine 9800GT empfohlen !
Hatte eine GT240 in meinem Post empfohlen und von der 9800GT hatte ich abgeraten !


----------



## StefanE2108 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke nochmals für eure antworten 
Dann werde ich mir also auch ne GT240 kaufen, jetzt noch ne andere frage:
Muss ich mir dann eine mit 512MB oder 1024MB kaufen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

512 reichen dicke aus. aber ein 9600gt oder gso, natürlich die oc ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## StefanE2108 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja welche karte eignet sich dann jetzt besser:
9600GT oder
GT240??

Ich brauch ja halt nur ne karte die meine Physx effekte gut berechnet^^


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



StefanE2108 schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für eure antworten
> Dann werde ich mir also auch ne GT240 kaufen, jetzt noch ne andere frage:
> Muss ich mir dann eine mit 512MB oder 1024MB kaufen?


 
Kauf dir aber eine mit GDDR5 Speicher. Die mit DDR3 sind schneckig lahm.


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht einer veraten warum ne HD5870 im Mafia 2 Bench ohne PhysX genauso schnell ist wie die HD5970 ???
> Ist meine HD5970 kaputt oder wird da CF nicht wirklich unterstützt ???
> Die HD5970 müsste da doch eigentlich schneller sein, oder irre ich mich ????


 
Vermute, dass Mafia II CF noch nicht unterstützt. Musst du wohl auf ein neues Apllication profile warten.


----------



## Murdock08 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@StefanE2108 :
Kauf Dir die GT240, da neuerer Chip ! Ob GDDR5 oder GDRR3 spielt absolut keine Rolle bei der Berechnung von Physx !

@LJSilver: Na ja mal abwarten was noch so kommt ! Ich meine SLI scheint es ja zu unterstützen ( schreiben Nvidia Besitzer zumindest )
Wundert mich halt nur das HD5870,HD5970, GTX480 und so alle nicht weit auseinander sind von den Benches her !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@StefanE2108: überlies mal glatt was die anderen geschrieben haben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das:
Palit/XpertVision GeForce 9600 GT, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (XNE/9600T+T352) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Oder:
9600gso bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
aber leider nicht in deutschland. und einige haben G94 chip und alle 96 Stream-Prozessoren. mit Speicherinterface 192-bit. Die sind sehr gut.


----------



## Ceifer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Okay ich hab mir jetzt nen Mainboard ausgesucht welches 2x PCI Express 16x 2.0 hat und einen Support PCI Express 16x 1.0 hat, sonst steht au nix im Handbuch, also mit Support sollte es dann gehen oder ???.... denke mal das ist perfekt für sone Physx Karte geeignet ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wie heißt denn das Mainboard?


----------



## Ceifer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Asus Maximus III Formula - Sockel 1156


----------



## sensitron (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Gordon, danke für die vielen Antworten und hilfreichen Posts  Werde gleich meine 9600gt auf den 2. pci-e legen und mal mafia II zocken.

mfg sensitron


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Ceifer, hier sind die angaben:
2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (red) support single at x16 or *dual at x8 mode *<-- nicht gut
1 x PCIe x16 (white) supports at x4 mode <-- besser für PhysX


----------



## Ceifer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Oh shit... ich hab das schon bestellt bzw. es wurde bereits losgeschickt -.-

Oh man was mach ich ?? Keine Lust das zurückzusenden, aber bei der Summe, die ich dafür ausgebe hät ich schon Lust, dass es perfekt passt also 16x/16x... ich hatte extra im HAndbuch geschaut und da stand nichts -.-


Edit: 

Hab mich grad umgesehen und zumindest steht praktisch überall, dass es nicht viel Unterschied macht ob es nun auf 16x oder 8x läuft das CF, Testwerte hab ich nur in einem Test gefunden da waren es gerade mal bei beiden Spielen, die sie getestet haben 1,8 FPS von 8 zu 16... also das würde mich nicht jucken. Muss mal nachdenken, aber kann mir gerne jemand die Meinung sagen.


----------



## LJSilver (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, sondern schau mal hier:

Dedicated PhysX GPU performance dependence on PCI-E bandwidth | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


----------



## Ceifer (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jap danke LJ Silver ich werd das Mainboard behalten auf jeden fall, wenns morgen kommt... hab hier noch was nettes gefunden bzw. jemand gab mir den Link:

techPowerUp :: AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling Review :: Page 1 / 26

Richtig super Test wie sich eine neue Grafikkarte (die HD5870) beim Scalen verhält und bekräftigt das aus deinem Link noch weiter es gibt tatsächlicherweise 1-2 % Unterschied gerade mal zwischen 16x und 8x Scaling, hätte ich niemals gedacht... also echt absolut kein Problem... merkt man nicht. Die haben auch wirklich viele Games getestet.

Bei Dawn of War 2 war sogar 1x fast wie 16x ^^ manchmal ist sogar 4x vorne... also des macht echt kaum Unterschiede.

Dann werd ich das CF auf 8x/8x laufen lassen top und die Physx Karte wird es dann nicht runterregeln auf 4x wenn ich sie drin habe oder ?? 

Läuft dann 8x/8x/4x also CF auf 8x und Physx auf 4x ?



EDIT:

Eine Frage muss man nen erweiterten Bildschirm in XP machen ??? Ich mein das stört wenn man nach rechts scrollt und drüber hinausschießt und in den Games merkt man es auch vor allem in den Strategiespielen, da scrollt es dann ca. 5 mal so schnell, kann man dann nicht kontrollieren.

Gibts da noch ne andere Lösung oder etwaiges ??


----------



## Joker4Life (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab noch eine frage zu der passenden Physx karte für mafia 2 APEX auf hoch welche karte wäre dafür ausreichend mir wurde gesagt man brauch mindestens eine 8800gtx oder 9800 gt,damit soll der Stromverbrauch aber mächtig steigen.Nun wollte ich fragen ob der Stromverbrauch durch eine weitere karte wirklich so in die Höhe schießt,welche karte ihr für mafia 2 als physx karte bei APEX auf hoch empfehlt und ob der FPS zusatz nur minimal ist also um die 10 bilder oder schon mehr.

MfG


----------



## Ceifer (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also Joker bei mir ist es so ich habe eine 9800GT gekauft, hatte vorher durchschnittlich auf 1920x1080 16 FPS und mit der Physx Karte durchschnittlich 29,6

also 13,6 FPS hats bei mir ausgemacht im Durchschnitt, wobei es auch fast 100% mehr FPS sind^^
Es macht bei mir auf jeden fall das Game von unspielbar mit APEX hoch auf spielbar.

Den Stromverbrauch muss ich sagen, hab ich ausser Acht gelassen. Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

muss man so einen aufwan auch betreiben wenn man eine GTX 480 hatt und eine GTX 280 als physx nutzen will oder baut man die karten einfach rein und muss es nur noch im treiber umstellen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Joker4Life: 





> passenden PhysX Karte für Mafia 2 APEX auf hoch


, LOL ne.
Bezogen nur auf die Demo von Mafia 2: Da ist dein System zu langsam!!
4 Kerne bei mind. 3.6GHz + 480 + 280 oder höher!!! Für Mafia 2 alles Max + 1250 Watt NT, für den Benchmark bei Mafia 2.
Also ich sag nochmal der Benchmark ist fehlerhaft sowie die Demo. Also abwarten.
Und Joker4Life dein NT mit 620W wird knapp mit einer 9800gt oder 8800gtx.
Ausserdem ist diese gut 9600gso bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kampfschnecke einbauen, Treiber Installieren, dann PhysX Karte wählen Fertig.


----------



## Joker4Life (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten,werde wohl wenn ich mir eine hole dann die 9600 GSO holen.Warte aber noch ab bis das finale Spiel rauskommt da wird sich hoffentlich noch was bessern.


----------



## Ceifer (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also die Demo läuft soweit OK, aber nicht der Bench^^ der ist echt schrott...


----------



## Joker4Life (14. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Demo läuft bei mir mit APEX auf hoch bei durchschnittlichen 10 fps und auf mittel um die 15 fps,mal sehen was das finale spiel bringt und ob eine physx karte erforderlich ist.


----------



## Murdock08 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also eine 9800 Gt halte ich für sehr oversized ! Mir reicht meine GT240 oder wie Gordon schon geschrieben hat die 9600GT !
Bin auch schon gespannt auf die Finale Version von Mafia 2 ! Hoffentlich läuft es dann etwas runder !


----------



## Joker4Life (15. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mal sehen was es für eine wird entweder eine 9600 GSO,GT240 oder vielleicht eine 8800 GS mal sehen


----------



## Joker4Life (15. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hätte mal ne andere frage von was genau hängt denn die Physx leistung einer Grafikkarte ab von den Streamprozessoren oder was und ab wann ist eine Grafikkarte für Physx ausreichend


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

die Stream-prozessoren sind bei einer PhysX Karte sehr wichtig und ein bisschen overclocking ist dabei auch nicht schlecht. Ich habe dabei die schwächste bei PhysX(mit nur 32 Stream-prozessoren) aber der Stromverbrauch und die gut Leistung reichen mir dabei aus.


----------



## Ollithehub (15. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe meine 8800GTS G92 wiederbelebt und zu meiner HD5850 gesteckt. Diese kombo ist zwar etwas oversized aber bin total zufrieden. Wollte erst wegen mafia eigentlich wieder auf Nvidia umsteigen. Aber mit dieser Kombo bin ich jetzt total glücklich. Bei Mafia aulles auch hoch und durchgängig spielbare Werte.


----------



## Joker4Life (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich werd mal sehen habe drei die ganz ok sein sollten für PhysX entweder die 8800 GS,die 9600 GSO oder die GT 240,eventuell die 9800 GT in der Green Edition wenn ich sie billig finde^^.


----------



## Ceifer (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon

nochmal direkt gefragt, bei Windows XP muss der erweiterte Monitor an sein, um Physx zu benutzen richtig ?? Sobald ich ihn ausstelle sinkt die Leistung, also er nutzt die Grafikkarte nicht mehr, gibts da nen Trick oder so ?? 
Mich stört das Scrollen bei Strategiespielen, wenn ich den Monitor irgendwohin mache ist das Scrollen extrem stark an der Stelle wo der Wechsel zum erweiterten Monitor ist.

Die zweite Frage ist, seit ich die 9800GT drin habe kann ich kein CrossFire mehr aktivieren, es ist ausgegraut... ich weiß nicht an was es liegt, ich wollt nur schonmal fragen, heute ist das Mainboard und der Ram gekommen, aber die CPU und der CPU Lüfter fehlen noch, ich mach mir jetzt mit dem jetzigen Setup keine großen Gedanken darüber, aber sobald ich das dann einbaue kommt das Problem wahrscheins wieder... es sei denn es ist mit Treiber Reinstallation oder anderem Mainboard aus der Welt ?


----------



## axxxis-of-evil (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gibt es eigentlich eine empfehlenswerte singleslot karte für physx?


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon,

also ich habe eine 5870 und eine 8800 GS zusammen laufen.
Das funktioniert so weit auch (habe im 3D Mark Vantage deutlich mehr CPU-Punkte)

Jedoch finde ich im Treiber keine Option PhysX zu aktivieren oder deaktivieren. 

Zudem kommt desöfteren die Meldung "keine Grafikkarten Information gefunden"
Jedoch wird die 5870, sowie die 8800GS im Geräte-Manager zu 100% erkannt.


Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen.


EDIT: Ich verwende die Treiber Version 257.21 und Win 7 64Bit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

axxxis-of-evil: letzen 3 seiten wurde dazu schon geschrieben.

hirschi-94: Auf der ersten Seite gibt es ein Bild zu dein Problem( Schritt 7)


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke soweit.

Ist es dann normal, dass GPU-Z bei der PhysX Karte keinen Haken macht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

entweder falsch installiert, Treiber, Patch, u.s.w. oder die Karte kann es nicht.


----------



## Ceifer (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gordon hast du meine Frage gelesen ??? Post #715


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ceifer teste das bitte im Win 7, denn XP ist vielleicht damit überfordert.


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hätte noch ne frage würden 256 MB bei einer karte als physx karte reichen oder sollten es doch schon mehr sein hatte gelesen mehr sollten es sein wegen der physx libraries oder so was stimmt das ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

256 sind min. aber 512 sind besser, so Art Sicherheit.


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok danke


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (17. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, also ich habe es wie in der anleitung gemacht (ATI 5850 und 8600GT) !Und da funktioniert es nicht, habe mal nur die GT getestet, diese funktioniert mit phy einstellung,der treiber stellt die einstellung von Physx aus sobald ich die ATI reinsetze, bzw da ist dann keine einstellung bzw eine phy option verfügbar.
Auch genau wie hier beschrieben funktionierte es leider nicht... vll liegt es ja echt an mir,
aber vll kann wer helfen....andern falls habe ich fürn notfall schon ne 460bestellt...
wo die nächste frage wäre ob die 8600 sie als reine physix unterstütz oder ob sie, sie eher bremst, lg danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also eine 8600gt funktioniert, habe auch eine mit 512 MB vram.
Du hast bestimmt ein kleine Fehler begangen(weis aber noch nicht welchen), denn eine 8600gt ist PhysX fähig.
Gib bitte mal mehr Infos: MB+ Beine GraKa Namen + Betriebssystem (x86 oder x64) + VGA treiber( ATI + Nvidia + PhysX)


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Antowrt, habe mal ein paar screenshot gemacht hoffe die beantworten alles fragen, bevor ich noch mist schreibe.
Betriebssy. ist WIN7 64bit
Treiber hatte ich von ATI und NVdia die aktuellen genommen sowie 2x ältere (den ersten treiber wo phyx integriert war und ein von 2009[von dem zeitraum des ersten eintrages hier])

So danke schon mal, möge das rätzeln beginnen^^

PS: Ich habe noch ein bild dazugemacht was die systemsterung von Nvida zeigt wenn kein zweiter monitor angeschlossen ist bzw über VGA simuliert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Pseudo4aktiv: eine genaue treiberangabe, sowie den PhysX patch den du verwendest hast wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Hann1bal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi ich bin neu hier und aufgrund von Mafia II auf den Thread gestoßen. Ich benutze als Main-Grafikkarte eine HD5770, leider lässt sich damit nicht mal auf mittleren Physx-Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen. Welche Grafikkarte könntest du als 2te empfehlen? Ich liebäugle mit einer 210  Die Hier? . Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte schau auf der ersten Seite nach, eine 210 kann kein PhysX. Ab	
GeForce® GT 220,GeForce® 9500 GT,GeForce® 8600 GT ist PhysX möglich.


----------



## Hann1bal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Achso ok danke, dachte immer das CUDA=Physx ist. Denkst du denn, dass die GT220 reicht? Habe 4GB Ram und einen C2D E6750 verbaut.


----------



## Murdock08 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ne GT220 halte ich doch persönlich für recht schwach ! Wenn ne 2XX Series dann die GT240 ( hab ich auch drin) oder die 9600GT !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Murdock08 ist für das System übertrieben


----------



## Murdock08 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

echt ??? Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht , aber OK !


----------



## KiXTeR (19. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon

Ich möchte mich auf diesem weg erst mal bedanken für die schöne Anleitung und den Support den du hier gibst. 

Ich habe die Anleitung befolgt und es funktioniert auch prächtig bei Mafia 2 oder Badman. Die Benchmarks gehen auch alle. 

Bei Mirros Edge allerdings ruckelt es ständig wenn die Soldaten das Glas zerschießen. 

Ich habe einfach keine erklärung dafür und habe auch schon den aktuellen Patch installiert. Mein System ist ein Q6600@3,6 Ghz und einer ATI4870+9600GT. Habe das Mainboard von Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 und 4Gb Ram. Windows 7 64 bit ist auch drauf. Aktueller ATI + NV Treiber ist drauf!

Das Physix an sich kann man ja gar nicht aktivieren im treiber oder.
 Man kann nur das CUDA auf "ALLE" stellen.

Weist du warum Mirros Edge so rumzickt

mfg KiXTeR

PS: Wenn jemand anderes eine Idee hat nur her damit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

siehe hier, dann geht mirror edge wieder:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...men-physx-nutzen-anleitung-6.html#post1409605


----------



## KiXTeR (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich danke dir Gorden Jetzt rennt es wie Sau


----------



## Chronowerx (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo , 

bei mir läuft es jetzt auch  5870 + GT220 !! Voll super besten Dank für die super Anleitung !! 

Mafia 2 ohne PhysX 

Min: 4,4 fps
Max: 66,7 fps
Durchschnitt: 11,2 fps

und mit PhysX (GT 220)
Min: 4,8 fps
Max: 83,3 fps 
Durchschnitt: 25,9 fps (knapp aber flüssig)

Rest System :
Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2Ghz
6GB Ram 1066Mhz
Windows 7 Pro 64Bit

Gruß Chronowerx


----------



## Murdock08 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Chronowerx schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> bei mir läuft es jetzt auch  5870 + GT220 !! Voll super besten Dank für die super Anleitung !!
> 
> ...


 
Du hast ohne PhysX weniger FPS als mit PhysX ???
Da kann dann aber was nicht stimmen !

Bei mir HD5970 ohne PhysX ansonsten FullHD maxed out :
Min: 31.3 FPS
Max: 200 FPS
Average: 85.2 FPS

und soviel Unterschied ist zwischen den beiden Karten nu auch nicht !


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also Gordon-1979, danke für deine mühe und das du dir die gedanken machst, 
die treiber die ich nutze waren zum einen der ATI : Treiberversion 8.753.0.0 vom 6.7.10
und NVIDA : 7.15.11.8206 vom 09.02.10, (mußt man phyx extra installieren.... habe es zuerst nur mit den beiden treiber gemacht, dann phyx installiert, dann wieder im abgesicherten und den patch 1.4ff, dann mal mit nem alten treiber 8.08.18 [von 2008] und einmal mit dem Nvida Treiber von 2009 version 186.91)

ich nutzte immer die 1.4ff und auch wenn dasteht punkt 6 weglassen habe ich diesen nach vielen versuchen mal mit genutzt (monitor über VGA simulieren) und dennoch ging es leider nicht.

Ganz vielen lieben dank für deine mühe....


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So ich noch mal, ich habe es nun noch einmal versucht ganz in ruhe mit dem Treiber von 
NVIDIA 8.17.12.5896 und habe dir hier noch 2bilder dazu geacht das eine ist wenn man bei NVIDA die einstellung öffnet (das bild wo die 8600GT geöffnet ist) und das zweite wo ich sie ausgewählt habe, aber MAFIA II habe ich druchnitlich 14frames mit Phyx (ohne noch nicht getestet oder schreibe ich gleich dazu) habe zwar das gefühl das FluidMark schneller läuft aber sehe da nicht heeraus ob die NVIDA arbeitet (BILD BEIgefügt, bei der ATI sieht man das die rum werkelt am verlauf...)

hoffe du kannst mit den infos was anfangen-....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habe den NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff.
Laut bild 1 und 2 geht bei dir PhysX.


----------



## Chronowerx (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Du hast ohne PhysX weniger FPS als mit PhysX ???
> Da kann dann aber was nicht stimmen !
> 
> Bei mir HD5970 ohne PhysX ansonsten FullHD maxed out :
> ...



Sorry hatte ich vergessen dabei zu schreiben ! Meinte ohne die GT220 und mit PhysX auf Hoch wie alles andere auch auf Hoch (1920x1200) ! Tja mag ja nicht viel sein (ist auch nur ne GT220!!) reicht aber zum flüssig spielen  !!

Gruß Chronowerx


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also MAFIA demo habe ih ohne phyx auch weniger frames....
also scheint das phyx wohl wirklich zu funktionieren, aber die 8600GT wohl nicht mehr dem aktuellem standart ausreichen...dennoch vielen dank...
ich über lege der zeit mir eine getunte 460GTX zukaufen, die gibt es mit 800er takt nun....
was sasgt du dazu, würde sich dann noch ne zweite für phyx lohn oder denkst du es wäre für 40€ keine verbesserung[zahle 40euro für die 460gtx] (selbt wenn ich die 8600er raus nehme?)
danke für deine meinung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

460 ist ein bisschen zu viel für PhysX. und eine 8600gt die ich habe reicht auch. denn denk daran, deine 460 ist dann nur für PhysX da und eine 460 ist dann geld- und Stromverschwendung dann nimm lieber die 240.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Achtung Mafia 2 hat ein Update herausgebracht und dadurch wurde der PhysX Treiber verändert.
Bitte Patch 1.04ff im abgesicherten Modus ausführen, dann geht er wieder.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

oh nein ich meinte, nur eine 460 GTX will ich kaufen, die dann als Hauptkarte laufen lassen, oder eine 460 als haupt und dann die 8600gt als phyx .... die ATI kommt auf jedenfall weg....

lg


----------



## LJSilver (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Achtung Mafia 2 hat ein Update herausgebracht und dadurch wurde der PhysX Treiber verändert.
> Bitte Patch 1.04ff im abgesicherten Modus ausführen, dann geht er wieder.



Hast du dazu nen Link oder sowas? Finde nix dazu im Netz seit dem PhysX 513 release.


----------



## LJSilver (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

OK, habs gemerkt, weil sich der Timer wieder aktiviert hat. Es fällt sofort auf, dass vor dem Haus die Framerate nicht mehr einbricht und auch im Benchmark bin ich von 30 auf 35 fps hoch.


----------



## Joker4Life (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich weiss ich stell zu viele fragen wenn es um physx geht^^ würde eine 8800 gts 320 oc reichen also der speicher,könnte sie sehr billig bekommen.Eine 8800 GS hat ja auch nur 384MB und soll ja reichen aber ich glaube ihr sagt bestimmt nein wegen dem G80 Chip.Erstmal danke


----------



## NanoTech (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich hab auch ne frage ich hab ne ati radeon hd 4890 und will dazu ne gt 9400 dazu stecken für PHYS x würde die 9400 dafür reichen?


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ nanotech

die wird nicht reichn, nein sie unterstützt garnicht physx, erst ab der 9500er gt....

würde dir ne 9600gt empfehlen

Hab auch eine Frage: Mafia II soll ja sehr pyhsx hungrig sein, reicht da eine 9600gt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo reicht. 
Mafia2 hat noch einige PhysX Fehler deswegen ist es so langsam.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke für die antwort, werd mir dann ne 9600ergt kaufn ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

noch besser eine 9600 gso. Einer der besten PhysX Karten.


----------



## Joker4Life (23. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

würde schnell mal gerne wissen ob eine 8800 GT 512 MB für 30€ ok ist oder zu teuer danke.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> noch besser eine 9600 gso. Einer der besten PhysX Karten.


  was ist da der unterschied? mehr streamprozessoren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

9600gso haben einige G94 chip und alle 96 Stream-Prozessoren. mit Speicherinterface 192-bit. Die sind sehr gut. das ist das besondere.
eine 8800 gt für 30€ würde ich sogar nehmen.


----------



## Animalix (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

und danke für die klasse Anleitung.Ich habe für PhysikX eine 8800gt und primär eine Ati 5850.Nun meine Frage,

kann es sein,dass ich nur 2 Frames mehr habe im Mafia2 Benchmark?Alles auf max,Auflösung 1920x1200.Voher hatte ich 11 Frames,jetzt 13

Lade mir gerade mal die hier empfohlenen Testprogramme.Eventuell habe ich doch einen Fehler bei der Installation gemacht.Mit welchen Programm kann ich nun testen ob es funktioniert?Leider geht ja 3 dmark vantage nur noch gegen bares.Und die Programme von Seite 1 laufen,aber da gibts ja keine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob die Geforce PhysikX berechnet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1968227-post460.html


----------



## landaro (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Leute

Auf der Suche nach einem Passenden beitrag (wie ich ATI mit Nvidia kombiniere) bin ich auf diesen hier gestoßen.

Nun meine Frage ist lohnt sich eine gtx460 als physX ? ist sie übertrieben?
Hab gelesn das ne 260 es genauso tut aber die kostet fast soviel wie ne 460 o_O  

mein System
EVGA p55 FTW200
Intel i7 860 @2.8
8GB Kingston DDR3 1333
MSI Radeon 5870 
WIn7 64Bit

dank schonma im vorraus 

mfg landaro


----------



## Joker4Life (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also so gut wie ich nun aufgeklärt bin^^ reicht eine 9600 gso vollkommen.Eine GTX 460 ist schon übertrieben finde ich.


----------



## Animalix (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so,noch mal neu gestartet,und nun flutscht es.http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/a86k-9-png.html]

damit bin ich sehr zufrieden

vielen Dank


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Joker4Life, jo denn landaro: eine 460 hat 336 Stream-Prozessoren bei 160W, eine 260 hat 216 Stream-Prozessoren bei 192W, eine 240 hat 96 Stream-Prozessoren bei 69 W, genau wie eine 9600GSO.
Denk daran, der Verbrauch der PhysX Karte ist immer da egal ob genutzt oder nicht.


----------



## landaro (24. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

geht ich richtin in der annahame  mehr Stream-Prozessoren = mehr PyhsX leistung? 

der verbrauch is mir recht egal  da bei mir im System nen 1k Watt netzteil von Corsair werkelt  hab ich da noch genug resourcen 

hab jetzt mal meine Hardwaredealer abgeklappert und keiner hat mehr ne 9600GSO =/  also wäre die 2. wahl ne 240    

jetzt ist meine rechnung aber 

eine 240 mit 96Prozis zieht 69watt  eine 460 mit336 160w   um die gleiche prozi anzahl zu bekommen brauch ich 3,5mal soviele 240er  die dann aber über 240Watt ziehn   und bei nem einzel preos von 70€  bin ich auch weit über dem preis einer 460.   Da ich genug Watt überhabe  und mir geld recht rille ist in Sachen Hardware  kann ich glaub guten gewissens ne 460 in mein System reinschieben glaub das macht die sache auch net fetter.

aber danke für die erklärungen  udn die hilfe 

mfg landaro


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war jahrelanger nVidia-Jünger (zuletzt die GTX470), aber die Nachteile haben doch deutlich überwogen und ich nutze derzeit die ASUS HD5850 DirectCu.

Da aber grade beispielsweise die Perfomance in Batman Arkham Asylum doch teils sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt (Slow-Downs, ruckeln) dachte ich mir, vielleicht bringt eine zusätzliche kleine nVidia mit PhysX-Support Besserung.

Meine bisherige Konfig:
Asus P5Q Deluxe
Intel Core2Quad Q9550 (Standardtakt)
Asus HD5850 DirectCu (Catalyst 10.3)
8GB DDR2 RAM
Win7 Ultimate 64bit

Hab mir den Thread ein bisschen durchgelesen, aber da nVidia mittlerweile die Kopplung zu ATi unterbunden hat, frage ich mich, ob die Kopplung mit den Patches, die hier beschrieben sind, weiterhin funktioniert.

Habe gestern beim Media Markt eine 9600GSO gesehen, die ja auch dafür empfohlen wird, aber wenn alleine ne GTX260 dort noch 320 Euro kostet...

Kann ich mir bedenkenlos ne Geforce ab 9600GT holen und nach Anleitung hier vorgehen?


----------



## MaxMax (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@mischa1981: ja der patch 10.4ff funktioniert immer noch, getestet mit cat 10.7a und 258.96 und aktuellster physx system software 9.10.0513 (wird mit der mafia 2 demo installiert, kannst dir aber mittlerweile auch von nv saugen): das einzige was du beachten musst, ist dass der 1.04er bei 9.10.0513 im abgesicherten modus installiert werden muss, mit den vorherigen physx softwaren gings auch im normalen windows 7 modus, jetzt halt nur im abgesicherten, dann einfach neustarten und wieder normal windows laden und ab geht die post....eine 9600gt wäre mir zu schwachbrüstig...v.a. wenn mafia 2 gespielt werden soll, ich hab da schon leistungsspitzen bis 71% auslastung nur für physx auf gts 250 gesehen...und das bremst die primärkarte dann evtl doch ein bisserl...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ landaro ob eine 460 nur für PhysX und dieses dann wirklich so gut beschleunigt, ist fraglich. 
@ mischa1981, eine 8600gt( die bei mir drin ist) beschleunigt schon deutlich. 
@ *ALL* morgen kommt ein PhysX Test für Mafia 2( keine Beta) hier rein. Habe es mir geleistet.
Und das mit:
Athlon 630 x4 @ 3.336GHz
4GB DDR2 800 RAM
4870 / 512MB @ 800/950MHz
8600GT /512 
570W NT(von Trust)
320GB RAID0
@MaxMax Müll!!! eine 9600gt Reicht auch aus, aber eine 9600gso ist immer noch meine Empfehlung. *UND ZUM 1000.MAL,DIE MAFIA 2 BETA IST FEHLERHAFT BEI PHYSX!!!!!!!*


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, zwei Aussagen zu den Grafikkarten 
Aber ich nehme mal an, das bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf die fehlerhafte PhysX-Unterstützung in der Mafia2-Demo.
Also würde eine 8600GT reichen oder besser die 9600GSO? Zweitere liegt garantiert noch in 4 Wochen beim Märchenmarkt


----------



## MaxMax (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

die "fehlerhafte" (wobei fehlerhaft hat ja bedeutet, dass zwar trotz aktivierten apex mittel/high die physx berechnungen NICHT auf die nv gpu ausgelagert wurden) physx in der demo wurde ja mit 9.10.0513 ja behoben...daher bezieht sich meine aussage nicht darauf, ausserdem wie sollten 71% gpu last herauskommen wenn die physx unterstützung fehlerhaft/nicht funktionieren würde? also ich würd mir lieber eine karte mit vielen streamprozessoren holen, der mehrverbrauch an strom ist fast egal, du kannst die physx karte ja im 2D modus runtertakten/spannung absenken, dann braucht die vielleicht 15watt, und wenn du ein 3D spiel startest, das KEIN physx benötigt, dann bleibt die physx karte weiterhin im 2D modus und taktet auch nicht rauf, d.h. die verbraucht weiterhin nur ihre idle last...oder du spielst schnell die wenigen physx spiele durch und baust die karte dann wieder aus 

lg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die 9600GSO ist außerdem eine Rarität da es selten noch welch gibt. Und  noch seltener sind die mit  G94 Chip, die dann noch effizienter sind. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-70.html#post2107705 Aber auchtun von den gibt es 2 mit 64 und 96 stream-prozessoren wo beide max 90W verbraten.
Denk daran morgen mache ich hie ein PhysX Benchmark Mafia 2.


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also die beim Media Markt ist die XFX 9600 GSO mit 768MB RAM. Sollte ich da zugreifen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax schrieb:


> die "fehlerhafte" (wobei fehlerhaft hat ja bedeutet, dass zwar trotz aktivierten apex mittel/high die physx berechnungen NICHT auf die nv gpu ausgelagert wurden) physx in der demo wurde ja mit 9.10.0513 ja behoben...daher bezieht sich meine aussage nicht darauf, ausserdem wie sollten 71% gpu last herauskommen wenn die physx unterstützung fehlerhaft/nicht funktionieren würde? also ich würd mir lieber eine karte mit vielen streamprozessoren holen, der mehrverbrauch an strom ist fast egal, du kannst die physx karte ja im 2D modus runtertakten/spannung absenken, dann braucht die vielleicht 15watt, und wenn du ein 3D spiel startest, das KEIN physx benötigt, dann bleibt die physx karte weiterhin im 2D modus und taktet auch nicht rauf, d.h. die verbraucht weiterhin nur ihre idle last...oder du spielst schnell die wenigen physx spiele durch und baust die karte dann wieder aus
> 
> lg


Meinst du.





> vielleicht 15watt


. zu was eine große Karte wenn sie bei Mafia2 Vollversion zu 20-30 ausgelastet wird(8600gt).
Ich sage es noch mal Mafia2 demo ist fehlerhaft nicht die PhysX Systemsoftware, denn mit den der Systemsoftware 9.10.0513 wurde nVidia`s seite gefixt was aber die Demo nicht zum besseren laufen bringt. denn Take2 hat selbst zugegeben das in Game PhysX Fehler vorhanden sind, die aber in der Vollversion beseitigt sind.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



mischa1981 schrieb:


> Also die beim Media Markt ist die XFX 9600 GSO mit 768MB RAM. Sollte ich da zugreifen?


Was kostet die denn???


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was kostet die denn???



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, das Preisschild war leer.
Aber: Der Karton ist eindeutig schon gebraucht, also wohl Rückgabeware. Außerdem werde ich dafür nicht mehr als 50 Euro ausgeben. Unter dieser Bedingung würde ich mir die holen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

als extra info: Mafia2 auf extrem hoch ist auch extrem gut Hardware fällig. Wie z.B: SLI oder 5870+280 und 4x3,6GHz


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich finde nur selbst beim Hersteller nichts darüber, ob die 9600 GSO den G94-Chipsatz hat:
Grafikkarten - NVIDIA GeForce® 9 Serie - NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Naja, war eben nochmal beim Märchenmarkt und die ramponierte Packung war auch noch da. Natürlich muss eine Viertelstunde vor Feierabend noch jemand ne Finanzierung machen, also konnte ich niemanden fragen. Hab die Packung dann mal aufgemacht und mir sprang in die Augen "Rückgabe, Grafikkarte defekt". Was zur Hölle macht dieser Karton dann im Verkaufsregal??? Wir werden es nie erfahren...

Muss halt doch ein anderer Händler herhalten...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol. der Hammer. mischa1981.
Beschwerde und eine Entschädigung wäre da Pflicht, denn so was nennt man Betrug!!!!
Lass dir ein Gutschein von mind. 100€ geben oder du gehst zur Polizei.


----------



## mischa1981 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> lol. der Hammer. mischa1981.
> Beschwerde und eine Entschädigung wäre da Pflicht, denn so was nennt man Betrug!!!!
> Lass dir ein Gutschein von mind. 100€ geben oder du gehst zur Polizei.



Betrug wäre es erst, wenn ich das Ding gekauft hätte. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat ein Azubi das Ding zurückgenommen und dann mal ins Regal gestellt und dort vergessen. Aber egal, ich hab keine Lust mehr, mich dort rumzuärgern.

Alleine die Preisgestaltung ist dort einfach der Knaller, die Geforce GTX260 wie erwähnt noch 329 Euro, die GTX295 449 Euro. Die einzige verpackte Karte war die GT210, aber die wird mir auch nicht helfen. Ansonsten eben die ganze HD4XXX Reihe und Geforce 6200 und 5200. Hilft mir alles nicht.


----------



## SiNe (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo an alle 

Hab da ma ne Frage an euch...
Ich hab eine GeForce 8600GT als PhysX Karte laufen und eine HD 4870 1GB RAM als Hauptkarte 

Wie kann ich am besten sehen das meine 8600 GT defenitiv als PhysX Karte läuft ?

Bei GPU-Z ist kein Hakan bei PhysX (GeForce 8600GT)

Edit:So .. hab alles versucht es geht nicht... Im Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht PhysX Aktiviert aber inden Programmen wird PhysX ausgegraut


----------



## christian.pitt (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@SiNe: versuch die testprogramme, die auf der esrten Seite dieses Threads, angegeben sind...

Hab noch eine Frage:  (besser gesagt 2):

1. System(s.Signatur):
    Da es bei meinem MB jeweils ein PCI-e x16 + PCI-e x8 anschluss gibt (weiters gibt es da noch 4* x1 PCI-e anschlüsse), hab ich da eine frage: In meinem x16ner slot steckt meine 5850er, in meinem x8 slot will ich jetzt eine 9600er gso stecken. Nun zu meiner Frage: Wenn ich das jetzt mache bekommt nicht meine ATi nur mehr einen x8 slot? oder wird dadurch die ATi in ihrer Leistung 0 beeinflusst?

2. Will ich das eben so wie oben beschrieben machen. Und wie gordon in eimem vorherigen Post schon geschriebn hatte, sagte er, dass man bei mafia 2 ein sehr gutes system haben solle, wenn man alles auf very high stellen wolle. Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich mit meinem "Highend Rechner": (5850er + amd 1090T und dann eben auch 9600gso) natürlich alles auf very high + full hd auflösung, reicht da mein system für physx aus, oder müsssste ich da in eine bessere "ppu karte" investieren?

edit: hab noch eine Frage ^^: also diese http://geizhals.at/a341343.html ist schlechter als wie diese http://geizhals.at/a316156.html 9600er gso, oder liege ich da falsch?
Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## WaRPhiL (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich lese hier (und auch in Zeitschriften) öfters, dass Mafia II auf den höchsten Einstellungen, incl. APEX auf "Hoch", extrem gute Hardware benötigt. Diesen Sachverhalt kann ich absolut *NICHT* bestätigen.
Ich spiele die Demo in FullHD, alle Einstellungen auf Maximal, aber mit deaktiviertem AA richtig flüssig. Ich habe nicht einmal in der Fabrik irgendwelche Anzeichen für evtl. Ruckler. Dabei ist mein System (s. unten) nur gut und nicht überragend. 
Also am Ende noch ein gut gemeinter Rat: Macht euch nicht fertig! Das Spiel hat *KEINE* übermäßigen Hardwareanforderungen (wenn es in der Vollversion, wie in der Demo bleibt)!

Mein System:

Core2Duo E6750 (2x 2,66GHz)
Ati Radeon HD 4870 1GB
Nvidia Geforce GT 220 1GB
6GB Arbeitsspeicher
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Heho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Zusätzlich zu meiner ati 5970 eine nvidea grafikkarte zum rendern einbauen. Für den renderer(octane) ist es wichtig, das cuda läuft. Muss ich bei der wahl der graka auf irgend was achten? oder geht es mit allen grafikkarten wenn man sich an die anleitung hält?


----------



## mischa1981 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Heho schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu meiner ati 5970 eine nvidea grafikkarte zum rendern einbauen. Für den renderer(octane) ist es wichtig, das cuda läuft. Muss ich bei der wahl der graka auf irgend was achten? oder geht es mit allen grafikkarten wenn man sich an die anleitung hält?



Hab selber noch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination, aber es sollte mit allen Karten funktionieren, die PhysX unterstützen. Sollte aber mindestens ne 8600GT / 9600GT / GT220 sein.


----------



## Heho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hatte eine GTX480 im sinn. Sollte auch gehen oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ss habe mal ein paar Benchmarks mit Mafia 2 durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PhysX aus: 34,8 FPS
PhysX mittel: 26.4 FPS
PhysX Hoch: 22.8 FPS
In der Stadt so wie bei wilden schießereien bleibt Mafia zwischen 35-86 FPS.(PhysX mittel)
So leute, goße BITTE: Bitte ab seite 60 lesen, da stehen die meisten infos zu Mafia 2 mit PhysX.
@ Heho soll es ein witz sein(480), bin die ganze zeit am lachen. Und CUDA geht nur bei nVida als Hauptkarte. Der rest ist unverständlich. Sorry.


----------



## mischa1981 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Heho schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine GTX480 im sinn. Sollte auch gehen oder?



Klar geht das, aber die GTX480 lediglich für PhysX abzukommandieren, ist absolut rausgeschmissenes Geld. Dann kannst du auch gleich auf nVidia umsteigen, denn die paar PhysX-Effekte schafft die Karte mit links. Man bedenke nur mal den enormen Energieverbrauch einer GTX480 sowie die Lautstärke. Lohnt sich definitiv nicht.


----------



## SiNe (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So habe es nochmal ausprobiert ....aber es geht nicht 

Bin so vorgegangen:
-alte Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert
-DriverSwepper alte Treiberreste vollständig entfernt
-neue Treiber installiert (258.69Beta installiert)
-Windows in den Abgesicherten Modus neu gebootet
-Patch 1.04ff installiert (alle Dateien wurden gepatch...hab alles nachgeprüft) -Windows neu gestarten
-Mit Programmen von der ersten Seite gecheckt (PhysX nicht wählbar)

Hab alles so wie in der Anleitung befolgt ...doch leider geht es nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@mischa1981, perfekt. eine 280 als maximale PhysX für extrem Leute, mit extrem PC, da ist das etwas normal( aber auch übertrieben).
@SiNe Mach mal ein Screenshot von der 8600gt bei GPU-z Und ich benötige den kompletten Namen der 8600gt + VRAM.


----------



## Heho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja klingt schräg ich weiß. Allerdings wäre es für mich trotzdem sinnlos die ati dann nach hinten zu verbannen. Laut anleitung kann ich beides ja nur in der reihenfolge(1. ATI 2. nvidea) nutzen. Dann wäre die radeon 5970 rausgeschmissenes geld. Und alle Renderer außer octane laufen auch auf der ati. wenn ich die ati also weglasse wären das 2x 2320 GFLOPs weniger die ich dringend zum rendern benötige... Wenns mir ums zocken ginge ok da wäre das doof...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

leider, oder es besteht eine Möglichkeit mit CUDA, aber folgendes ist dabei einzuhalten:
- nVida muss hauptkarte sein(kann man in Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung ändern mit nVidia 1, ATI 2)
- ein Monitor muss dabei bei nVidia angeschlossen sein
bei diesem brauchst du nicht die GraKas auf den Board vertauschen.
Was hast du für ne CPU, Ram .... u.s.w.?
Wer bezahlt die Stromrechnung? Die beiden 5970 + 480 brauchen mind. 1000W NT


----------



## Heho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Stromrechnung bezahl ich selber... aber ne andere Frage da könnte ich mir das mit der gtx 480 noch überlegen: wird die ati grafikkarte dann auch fürs berechnen eingesetzt wenn Cuda verwendet wird? oder macht die dann nix?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mit welchen Programm berechnest du denn?? Kannst du da vielleicht die GraKa auswählen?
Bitte gib mal deine Systemdaten, wie OS, CPU, RAM....... wäre nett von dir.


----------



## MaxMax (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ss habe mal ein paar Benchmarks mit Mafia 2 durch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, jetzt hast aber selbst den beweis gebracht, dass deine 8800er da ausbremst (oder was du da halt sonst genommen hast an hardware)? und wie kommst du auf 20-30% gpu-physx auslastung? ich hab mit gpu-z spitzen bis zu 71% aufgezeichnet...mit meiner hd5870 und gts 250 und 6x3.9GHz in 1080p@fulldetails mit APex-high im mafia2eigenem benchmark an rank D: ~32fps...


----------



## Heho (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

win7
i7 860
4GB Ra,
ati 5970

sound ist wohl egal
motherboard weiß ich garnicht ist ein acer aspire m7810

Ich konnte das Programm leider noch nicht wirklich benutzen weil ich kein nvidea karte habe... das basiert halt auf cuda... ich könnte gucken ob ich mir iwo eine karte leihen kann. irgend ein freund wir wohl ne alte haben...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ MaxMax ich habe ein gadget wo ich die CPU, GPU nv, GPU ati Auslastung angezeigt wird, sowie Temp. und Wenn ich Mafia 2 ( nicht demo starte) auch Benchmark steigt die 8600GT nicht in der temp, was bei anderen PhysX Benchmarks nicht so ist.


----------



## Joker4Life (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hab mir jetzt die 8800 GT geholt und eingebaut und hab auch bei batman mit physx von 16 auf 74 bilder im durchschnitt nur wenn ich die mafia 2 demo starten will sehe ich den bildschirm wo halt nvidia physx und so steht dann werde ich zurück auf dem desktop gebracht der dann halt etwas verdunkelt ist.

noch ne andere frage ich hab bei GPU-Z zwei GPU Temperatur anzeigen eine zeigt 73 grad an die andere 66 welche stimmt nun würde sagen 66 da bei everest das auch steht und ist das normal die temperatur im idle.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

install die Demo mal neu. 
Und mit dem verdunkeln (alt+STRG+ENTF) dann (ESC) weg ist es.


----------



## MaxMax (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ MaxMax ich habe ein gadget wo ich die CPU,  GPU nv, GPU ati Auslastung angezeigt wird, sowie Temp. und Wenn ich  Mafia 2 ( nicht demo starte) auch Benchmark steigt die 8600GT nicht in  der temp, was bei anderen PhysX Benchmarks nicht so ist.



und du bist dir sicher, dass physx aktiviert ist bei dir? also die gpu  meiner Point of View GTS 250 steigt bereits während des ersten mafia  levels (fallschirmjäger auf sizilien 1945) gleich mal von 50 auf 63°C,  bei der schießerei mit dem MG am marktplatz am ende des levels bevor der  panzer kommt (wo man so nett alle kürbise, steigen, marktstände, lkws  (benzintanks) zerlegen kann) hab ich peaks bis zu 71% GPU auslastung, und ~290MB an  videospeicher werden genutzt von meiner nv karte, die primäre wie gesagt  ist eine hd5870, alles auf high inkl. Apex und AA/AF 1920x1080.

edit: ich möcht noch erwähnen, dass mafia 2 das absolut ärgste in sachen physx fordert, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, selbst metro 2033 oder batman Arkham asylum waren nicht so arg, die zweitintensivste physx api die ich noch kenne ist der Nvidia 3D physx screensaver, den man sich bei nvidia.com runterladen kann, der treibt die physxkarte auch auf ~35% auslastung, die meisten anderen games (ausser eben mafia 2) bis jetzt sub-20% auslastung...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@MaxMax ich habe immer erwähnt PhysX *Mittel *und nicht Hoch. Hoch wirkt für mich übertrieben. Bei dieser angesprochenen scene Steigt meine 8600gt von 44 auf 48°C und ist dutlich abe nicht voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Joker4Life (26. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

danke erstmal mafia läuft jetzt nur habe ich gemerkt das in der brennerei bei der flucht wenn ich da kurz vor dem ausgang auf die beton wand schiesse kriege ich nach ein paar sekunden drauf ballern grafikfehler hör ich auf sind sie weg schiesse ich auf andere sachen passiert nichts nur bei betonwände kommen die grafikfehler.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Joker4Life so, das habe ich ab und zu auch bei Mafia2 warum weis nicht nicht.
Kommt das bei jeden Mafia 2 Benchmark?

@MaxMax PhysX hat auch mit der Leistung des Gesamtsystem zu tun, denn eine PhysX Karte kann nur so schnell arbeiten wie die CPU und GPU es bereit stellen. Da bei mir die beiden nicht gerade die schnellsten bei Mafia2 sind, hat meine 8600GT weniger zu tun.


----------



## Joker4Life (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab mich wohl etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt,nicht beim benchmark da läuft alles es passiert wenn ich die demo spiele.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Joker4Life die habe ich auch, in der Vollversion, sowie in der Demo.


----------



## Joker4Life (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

na dann dachte schon die graka sei kaputt^^


----------



## proton100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon,

erst m Super vielen dank für die Anleitung. Klappt bei mir Super!
Eine frage habe ich aber noch.
habe von einem Freund Seine 9800GT  für lau bekommen. Diese habe ich nun zu meiner 5870 Hinzugesteckt.
Laut GPU-Z läuft diese mit 4 Lanes
Im ersten post hast du ja einen Link hinterlegt wo die PHYS-X Performance bei unterschiedlichen Lanes getestet wurde.
Da sieht man das es ja fast kein Unterschied gibt.
Oder Sollte ich doch schauen das ich diese Karte mit 16 Lanes anfahre?

Mein System
AMD X6 1055T
M4A87TD EVO
4GB RAM
HD-5870 1GB --> PCI-E 16 Lanes
PNY 9800GT 1GB

lg
proton100


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nein, lass diese aus die 4 Lanes. Das ist sogar gut, denn deine ATI wird nicht unnötig gebremst. Die nVidia als PhysX reichen die 4 Lanes aus ,da der Datentransfer nicht so hoch ist wie beim Rendern von Bilder.


----------



## KaerMorhen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie stell ich denn meine XFX HD 5970 Black Edition Limited als Primär- bzw. Renderkarte ein? 
Habs mal mit ner; 
- Zotac 9800 GT ECO (Stromversorgung via 16 Lane PCIE), 
- einer Zotac GTX 285 AMP! und 
- einer Zotac GTX 480 AMP!  versucht, mit verschiedenen Settings.
NT waren BeQuiet 650 /1000 W und nem Enermax 85+ 1200 W.
Monitor an/aus DVI Adapter probiert und ka was alles, der Rechner startet zwar und fährt hoch. Dann aber normaler reboot mit anschliessendem Leerlauf+ Blackscreen.

Habe mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@KaerMorhen erst mal , was hast du vor und welchen Betriebssystem sowie komplette Hardware hast du?
Wie ist dein Hardware config ( ATI auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 1, 285 auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 2 , 9800 gt auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 3 oder so)


----------



## KaerMorhen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @KaerMorhen erst mal , was hast du vor und welchen Betriebssystem sowie komplette Hardware hast du?
> Wie ist dein Hardware config ( ATI auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 1, 285 auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 2 , 9800 gt auf PCI-e x16 auf sockel 3 oder so)




Im Prinzip möchte ich einfach eine Karte zur Physx- Berechnung überreden und sehen ob das bei meinen Spielen nützlich ist.

- Windows 7 Pro x64,
- Asus Rampage Extreme,
- Intel Core 2 Quad 9650,
- XFX HD 5970 Black Edition 2 GB, 
- 8 GB DDR3-1777 (PC3-12800) OCZ3X16004GK         
- Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series PCI-E         
- 3x Hitachi HDE721010SLA330 ATA Device  (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)         

10-8_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu
258.96_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_international_whql

Habe die ATI derzeit auf PCI-e x16 Sockel 2, habs aber mit verschiedenen Kombinationen der Sockel probiert.
Da ich nur 2 PCI-E Sockel habe in welche eine aktuelle Grafikkarte passt, fällt die Auswahl nicht so schwer.

- Zotac GTX 285 AMP! Hatte ich vorher drin
- Zotac GTX 480 AMP! zum testen von nem Freund

Bei der Zotac 9800 GT ECO vermute ich mal das die einfach Energieeffizient läuftund dadurch im IDLE kaum Verlustleistung hat, da die von der PCI-E Line versorgt wird .

Wobei mir die Verlustleistung einer Zotac GTX 285 AMP! selbst im Idle noch etwas zu hoch ist^^



sysProfile: ID: 111325 - Paikuuhan


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut habe den fehler gefunden bei dir:


> 10-8_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu


 das ist in ordnung.


> 258.96_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_international_w hql


 Hier ist der Fehler!

Bitte diesen Treiber nutzen:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff


----------



## KaerMorhen (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Denke aber auch das das Problem ist, das die ATI Karte derzeit im PCIE 16 Slot Nr. 2 liegt und evtl. nicht als primäre Karte erkannt wird, denn mit nvidia karten im Slot 1 nur Blackscreen 




Okay hab jetzt den Treiber, PhysX und den Patch hatte ich ja.

D.h. eben die Zotac 9800 GT ECO einbauen im PCIE (16x) Slot 2

Danke  für die Hilfe, mal sehen obs funktioniert.


----------



## Vaykir (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ich hab das auch gerade mal getestet mit der zweitkarte drinnen. funzt auch soweit ganz gut, aber das blöde is, dass die soundkarte nicht mehr erkannt wird. die steckt jetzt zwischen auf dem dritten pcie-x1 platz (restlichen plätze sind baubedingt nciht belegbar). war vorher in dem x16 platz drinne wo jetzt die geforce hockt.

weis einer woran das liegt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

2 -3 mal neu starten oder Bios Einstellung Prüfen.


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo

habe ein gravierendes problem. wollte meine hd5750 mit einer 8600gts  paaren. hat auch wunderbar geklappt alles. aber weil ich mehr physx  power haben wollte, habe ich die 8600er gegen eine gt240 ausgetauscht.  hatte alle alten treiber deinstalliert und die neue karte eingebaut.  neustart gemacht, treiber automatisch aktualisiert und auch erkannt. so,  noch nen neustart gemacht und forceware 258.96 drauf. kein neustart  gemacht sondern neueste physx systemsoftware noch installiert. dann den  mod 1.04ff gestartet. alles regulär gepatched wie bei der 8600er bis  hier. dann neustart. beim neustart im windows lade screen bleibt er dann  stehen und die lüfter von beiden grakas gehen aus. gehäuse lüfter und  cpu lüfter laufn aber noch. glaube daher nicht das es ein stromproblem  gibt denn mein kollege hat fast das selbe system wie ich. er hat sogar  nen 6core phenom und ne hd5870 + gt240 und 5 HDD´s. und sein netzteil  hat 20 watt weniger als meins. verstehe es einfach nicht. bitte dringen  um eure hilfe. hab die gt240 auch schon in nem anderem pc eingebaut.  geht einwandfrei. 




habe den ganzen bootvorgang mit dem abkacker auch mal mit meinem handy aufgenommen.


YouTube - VIDEO0003.mp4


Mein system:

phenom2 x4 955be @3,2ghz
gigabyte ga-ma790x ud3p
4gb ocz ddr2 800
hd 5750 + gt240
580 watt netzteil
win7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn ich richtig gesehen habe kann es sein das es vielleicht daran liegt das du den physx patch nicht im abgesicherten modus ausgeführt hast nur eine idee^^.


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab den treiber + mod heute im abgesicherten modus installiert und gepatched...aber macht immer noch doof dabei. keine besserung...^^

aber danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hast du dir auch mal mein video angeschaut?...da siehste genau was passiert, also wie er abkackt^^


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wüsste nicht was es sein könnte da ich es auch nur nach anleitung gemacht habe kann dir ja mal mein vorgehen beschreiben:

1.Grafikkarte (8800 GT) eingebaut
2.alten Physx treiber gelöscht und paar mal CCleaner laufen lassen ob das was bringt^^
3.neuesten Nvidia Treiber installiert danach noch den neueren Physx Treiber und dann erst neugestartet
4.dann ab in den Abgesicherten Modus hab das erste ausgewählt als ich F8 gedrückt hatte
5.den Physx Patch 1.04ff ausgeführt alles fertig
6.neugestartet und in der Nvidia Systemsteurung geguckt ob Physx aktiviert ist und fertig

hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich war auch schon in dem pc laden wo ich die gt240 gekauft hatte und hab die von denen nochmal überprüfen lassen. funktioniert ohne zwischenfälle...mir wurde dann geraten mal die treiber von der mitgelieferten cd zu installieren aber hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dann versuch ich das jetzte nochma auf deine weise...is n bissl anders als meine^^

bis gleich


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mach das^^


----------



## KaerMorhen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei Mir wird nachwievor kein PhysX im nVidia Controlpanel angezeigt, aber bei GPU-Z und den Benchmarks jedoch als aktiv deklariert.
Der Unterschied ob es an oder aus ist, ist bei Spielen sehr deutlich zu erkennen.

Der Kracher ist ja noch, dass sich die Zotac 9800 GT ECO 1 GB um einiges übertakten lässt und unter LAST konstant bei 40 Grad bleibt, dazu noch super leise schnurrt... Wurde Anfang 2010 gegen eine defekte Zotac 8800 GTS 7xx MB getauscht.

Zotac 9800 GT ECO 1 GB Standard Takt;
Core: 550 MHz 
Memory: 900 MHz respektive 1800 MHz
Shader: 1375

Zotac 9800 GT ECO 1 GB übertaktet;
Core: 684 MHz 
Memory: 1100 MHz respektive 2200 MHz
Shader: 1620

Das sind nochmal um 19-24 % mehr Leistung und defenitiv als Unterschied wahrnehmbar.   

Wohl ein Glücksgriff und Sonntagsmodell, zudem wohl meine beste Wahl als PhyX / Cuda Karte. ;P


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

immer noch das gleiche problem. sobald die forceware drauf is fährt der net mer hoch. beim windows lade screen gehn auf einmal der lüfter von der ati und der von der geforce gleichzeitig aus


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also mir kommts langsam so vor als ob der den patch net richtig übernimmt. steht aber nach dem patchen kein error oder so. patch ok.


----------



## KaerMorhen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gordon-1979 meinte vorhin im Ts zu mir, dass er das manchmal nicht korrekt anzeigt. Bei mir geht es nämlich auch ohne, dass PhysX überall angezeigt wird.

Meine Frage wäre nur, was für Grafikoptionen sollten eingestellt werden.... oder läuft als Globaleinstellung automatisch nur Cuda/ PhysX - Beschleunigung?


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lad dir mal den physx tweaker runter. musste ma nach googlen. da kannste dann physx an und aus schalten. funzt auch. hatte den auch schon bei meiner 8600gts drauf. damit kannstes dann manuell ein oder ausschalten


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich hab unter 3d einstellung verwalten bei globale einstellungen CUDA GPUs auf alle gestellt bzw. es war schon auf alle gestellt


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja das is ok so

lad dir den physx tweaker...dann haste deine einstellungsmöglichkeit^^


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wollte KaerMorhen nur sagen was ich eingestellt habe da er ja fragte was er einstellen soll^^


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bin hier wirklich am verzweifeln. seit 2 tagen liegt die karte hier schon. hab glaube ich schon ALLE forceware treiber mit dazugehörigen mods probiert. kein erfolg. is echt zum verrückt werden


----------



## Joker4Life (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wüsste leider auch nicht was es sein könnte


----------



## KaerMorhen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja PhysX Tweaker hat nur bestätigt, dass es an ist.

Joker4Life  habe einfach die Settings so belassen wie sie waren.
Nur keine Ahnung ob die Settings sich nicht doch noch mit meiner 5970 zanken.


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmm...

hat denn keiner ne idee was das veursacht oder warum das passsiert? omg

kann die gt240 auch nicht umtauschen weil "gebrauchsspuren" dran sind. hab auch nicht das nötige kleingeld mir ne neue zu kaufen. deshalb muss ich die zum laufen bringen...koste es was es wolle...nur kein geld^^


----------



## BMXThomsn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo

habe ein gravierendes problem. wollte meine hd5750 mit einer 8600gts paaren. hat auch wunderbar geklappt alles. aber weil ich mehr physx power haben wollte, habe ich die 8600er gegen eine gt240 ausgetauscht. hatte alle alten treiber deinstalliert und die neue karte eingebaut. neustart gemacht, treiber automatisch aktualisiert und auch erkannt. so, noch nen neustart gemacht und forceware 258.96 drauf. kein neustart gemacht sondern neueste physx systemsoftware noch installiert. dann den mod 1.04ff gestartet. alles regulär gepatched wie bei der 8600er bis hier. dann neustart. beim neustart im windows lade screen bleibt er dann stehen und die lüfter von beiden grakas gehen aus. gehäuse lüfter und cpu lüfter laufn aber noch. glaube daher nicht das es ein stromproblem gibt denn mein kollege hat fast das selbe system wie ich. er hat sogar nen 6core phenom und ne hd5870 + gt240 und 5 HDD´s. und sein netzteil hat 20 watt weniger als meins. verstehe es einfach nicht. bitte dringen um eure hilfe. hab die gt240 auch schon in nem anderem pc eingebaut. geht einwandfrei.




habe den ganzen bootvorgang mit dem abkacker auch mal mit meinem handy aufgenommen.


YouTube - VIDEO0003.mp4


Mein system:

phenom2 x4 955be @3,2ghz
gigabyte ga-ma790x ud3p
4gb ocz ddr2 800
hd 5750 + gt240
580 watt netzteil
win7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## Murdock08 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Boah wat is Deine Kiste aber laut ! *fg* !

Hast Du den Physx Patch im abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt ??

Sieht mehr stark nach nem Hardware/Treiber Konflikt aus !


----------



## KaerMorhen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So ähnlich sah es bei mir auch mal aus, lag an 3 Dingen, das NT hatte theoretisch genug Leistung ( ... effektiv aber nicht genug Spannung auf allen Schienen! ).

Defekt an den Spannungswandlern oder dem Ram der Grafikkarte. 
Im  Prinzip ging die Karte immer genau dann aus, wenn kurzfristig die meiste Leistung beim Windows starten gebraucht wurde.
Lüfter haben entweder gestoppt ioder weiter gedreht^^

Hast du die Möglichkeit mal beide Karten einzeln bzw. vom Freund ein Baugleiches Modell zu testen?

Kann aber auch eine beschädigte Datei sein .. war bei mal mit dem Winlogon ( nein nicht virueller Art und Weise ), die sich nach AHCI oder anderen Änderungen im laufenden System eingestellt hat.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

i am Back!!!
@ BMXThomsn 10 Punkte, hast dein windows geschrottet. 
*MAN SOLLTE SICH AN DIE ANLEITUNG UND KEINE SELBSTVERSUCHE !!!!*
ABGESICHERTER MODUS!!!!!!!!!!! WAS IST FALSCH ZU VERSTEHEN ?????
Ich wies darauf immer hin ich habe TS 3 Server workgroup1.dlinkddns.com:9987


----------



## mischa1981 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mahlzeit Leute,

hab mir nun auf gut Glück eine GTS250 geholt und bin nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. Und was soll ich sagen? Strike im ersten Versuch 
Funzt alles wunderbar und jetzt hab ich erst gesehen, was man in Batman Arkham Asylum alles ohne PhysX verpasst 

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung


----------



## KaerMorhen (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



mischa1981 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> 
> hab mir nun auf gut Glück eine GTS250 geholt und bin nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. Und was soll ich sagen? Strike im ersten Versuch
> Funzt alles wunderbar und jetzt hab ich erst gesehen, was man in Batman Arkham Asylum alles ohne PhysX verpasst
> ...



Glückwunsch ;P
Zeigt er bei Dir im Grafikmenü die PhysX aktiv anzuwählen? Habs jtzt mal mit meiner anderen Karte probiert und dort habe ich den Menüpunkt.
Liegt wohl mehr am Alter der anderen Karte.


----------



## mischa1981 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



KaerMorhen schrieb:


> Glückwunsch ;P
> Zeigt er bei Dir im Grafikmenü die PhysX aktiv anzuwählen? Habs jtzt mal mit meiner anderen Karte probiert und dort habe ich den Menüpunkt.
> Liegt wohl mehr am Alter der anderen Karte.



Meinst du bei Batman? Da konnte ich bereits vorher PhysX aktivieren, allerdings hat er mir gesagt, ohne nVidia-Karte wird die Performance deutlich leiden, stimmt ja auch.

Jetzt sind mir zum ersten Mal Blätter z.B. vor den medizinischen Abteilung aufgefallen (quasi direkt vor der Tür), die sich physikalisch korrekt bewegen, wenn man über sie läuft. Oder eben der Nebel, der sich zwar auch ohne nvidia aktivieren ließ, aber die Performance war unter aller Kanone.

Die Frage ist halt nur, warum es unbedingt PhysX sein muss und ob es die Havok-Engine nicht genauso hinbekommen hätte.


----------



## KaerMorhen (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe nochmal 2 Spiele installiert und die Auswahl zur PhysiX Unterstützung ist nirgends. Normal müsste dann ein Menuepunkt aufgehen. Jedoch ist PhysX ingame am laufen.

Ich glaube das liegt daran das es bei mir in der Grafiksteuerung nicht enthalten ist.^^


----------



## mischa1981 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



KaerMorhen schrieb:


> Habe nochmal 2 Spiele installiert und die Auswahl zur PhysiX Unterstützung ist nirgends. Normal müsste dann ein Menuepunkt aufgehen. Jedoch ist PhysX ingame am laufen.
> 
> Ich glaube das liegt daran das es bei mir in der Grafiksteuerung nicht enthalten ist.^^



Welche nVidia-Karte hast du denn? Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen und bei mir hats problemlos getan :nixblick:


----------



## Chronowerx (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin ,

ich habe bei mir einfach diese Version (NV-teiber 197.45X32 X64 + PhysX 9.10.0513 + Ati nur den Treiber (nicht ccc) 10.6  + 1.03 Patch) genommen und Schritt 6 (ist dabei GANZ WICHTIG !!) mitgemacht so lief es bei mir ! Vielleicht einfach mal den ausprobieren läuft 1A  .

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

KaerMorhen du warst doch bei mir im Teamspeak, wie so? Was geht denn nicht?
@Chronowerx der schritt ist ab 1.03 unnötig und kostet außerdem Graka-Performance. Weil ein Moni ist imaginär und wird immer mitgerendert obwohl er nicht da ist und das kostet Leistung.


----------



## Chronowerx (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979 Das Problem ist aber wenn ich das nicht mit dem Bildschirm mache fehlt bei mir in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung die PhysX-Konfiguration zum Aktivieren ! So kann ich den Haken an schalten und alles läuft 1a. Mafia durch auf FullHD mit PhysX auf Hoch ohne Ruckel und Zuckeln und nur mit einer GT220 .

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wieso hast du solch ein alten Treiber genommen? 
Der NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Chronowerx (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Der Patch 1.04ff macht Theater mit meiner Virus Software (Norten AntiVirus Online) der schreibt da immer :

Risiken in der komprimierten Datei "physx-mod-1.04ff.rar" wurde erkannt die komprimierte Datei und der Inhalt, einschließlich nicht infizierter Datein werden gelöscht ! Risiko = HOCH . 

Tja da hab ich alle anderen mal ausprobiert und der 1.03 lief ohne probleme und bevor ich da jetzt wieder dran rumbastel laß ich ihn lieber so . Getreu dem Motto : "Never touch a running system" . 

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol, was soll das denn?? Aber deine Sache und der "Virus" läuft sehr gut auf mein System.
Die bekommen dafür geld das die dass als Virus ausgeben und PCGH wird bestimmt keine Virenverbreitung in ihren Forum zulassen.


----------



## Chronowerx (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hier hab mal ein Bild davon gemacht sobald die Datei auf der Platte ist wird sie wieder gelöscht  . Na ja egal läuft ja auch so .

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## KaerMorhen (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe keine Probleme. Ich weiss das PhysX läuft, nur das es in Spielen und unter der nVidia Systemsteuerung  keine PhysX Option gibt. 
Probiere aber nochn bisschen herum ob es an nem Fehler lag oder normal läuft, da es ja in Benchmarks und co als aktiv deklariert ist.

Bei Batman sagt er mir nicht das PhysX nutzbar ist, aber es läuft merklich.


Aber mal was anderes, laufen die ATI CrossFireX Application Profile egtl. ausschliesslich mit nem Gespann aus 2x Grafikkarte ( single oder multi Gpu ), oder geht das schon mit einer HD 5970 ( multi GPU ) ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1969612-post462.html
Sieht das so aus.
Und so wenn es richtig ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-79.html#post2148569


----------



## Chronowerx (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Gordon-1979 bei mir sieht das aber so aus wie kommt das daß es verschieden aussieht ? Liegt das am Treiber ?

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja. du hast ein nv 1xx.xx treiber und ich rede vom 2xx.xx


----------



## Murdock08 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



KaerMorhen schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme. Ich weiss das PhysX läuft, nur das es in Spielen und unter der nVidia Systemsteuerung keine PhysX Option gibt.
> Probiere aber nochn bisschen herum ob es an nem Fehler lag oder normal läuft, da es ja in Benchmarks und co als aktiv deklariert ist.
> 
> Bei Batman sagt er mir nicht das PhysX nutzbar ist, aber es läuft merklich.
> ...


 
Natürlich gehen die ATI CrossFireX Application Profile auch mit einer HD5970 ( habe ich übrigens auch ) !
Die HD5970 ist doch ne CF Karte nur das sie auf einem PCB Läuft !


----------



## mischa1981 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> lol, was soll das denn?? Aber deine Sache und der "Virus" läuft sehr gut auf mein System.
> Die bekommen dafür geld das die dass als Virus ausgeben und PCGH wird bestimmt keine Virenverbreitung in ihren Forum zulassen.



Dieselbe Virenmeldung hatte ich mit AntiVir auch. Hab das Programm im Expertenmodus gestartet und eine Ausmahme für Guard + Scanner eingefügt und dann lief das Ding problemlos


----------



## Satchmo1990 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem: Habe wie beschrieben die Anleitung befolgt. Im Abgesicherten Modus wurde auch alles richtig gepatched. Wenn ich nun bei Gpu-z nachschaue, sind bei meiner HD5870 und der 8600GT kein Hacken bei physX drin. Auch wenn ich Fluidmark starte steht oben CPU-physX.

Verwirend ist aber das ich im Nvidia Treiber bei CUDA-Anwendungen auf "alle" aktivieren kann. Merke aber auch keinen Performance schub

so nun zu den Eckdaten^^:

HD5870 (10.8)
8600gt (258.96 )
Win7 (64bit)
Mod 1.04ff

Edit: Habe nun mal die 8600gt alleine eingebaut und nun wird unter gpu-z zwar ein Hacken bei CUDA geführt aber wenn ich fluidmark laufen lasse steht oben immer noch cpu-physX


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Falscher Treiber!!!!!!!!!!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377


----------



## Saudumm (30. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich hab da ein kleines Problem dass mich langsam verrück werden lässt. Eventuell ist es auch nur Einbildung.

Ich habe mir zwecks Mafia 2 meine 8800GTX wieder zu meiner HD5870 eingebaut, um damit die PhysX-Effekte zu erhalten. Also sämtliche GraKa und PhysX Treiber restlos entfernt und alles nach Anleitung installiert.
Ati hab ich den 10.8
Nvidia den 258.69 Beta und PhysX die 9.10.0513 Version und den PhysX-Mod 1.04ff

Installation funktionierte reibungslos.

Jedoch rattern mir beim Fluid-Mark (egal ob 1.2 oder 1.1) die FPS plötzlich auf 20 runter (trotz Hardware-PhysX) und nur die 8800GTX ist die einzige ausgelastete Karte (knapp 60% auslastung). Die HD 5870 schaltet lustigerweise dauernd zwischen 2D und 3D Modus hin und her, aber ausgelastet ist sie nicht. Prozessor pendelt bei knapp 18% herum (i7 860)
Im Benchmark erhalte ich irgendwas um die 160 Punkte. Sieht man sich die Scores hier an, schäme ich mich doch etwas. 

in Batman Arkham Asylum und Mirrors Edge brechen die FPS zeitweise auch etwas ein. Besonders stark bei Batman.

Habe testweise eine GT240 eingebaut (die 8800 is doch schon so ein kleines Kraftwerk) und siehe da: Keine Änderung im Fluidmark oder PhysX-Spielen. Die Karte wird ausgelastet, also schließe ich darauf dass PhysX auch aktiv ist, jedoch lief es damals besser. Liegts am neuen Nvidia-Treiber? Oder an der neuen PhysX-Software? Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln. Früher hatte ich im Fluid-Mark gut und gerne um die 100FPS, das einzige das sich geändert hat sind die Treiber.

Hilfe


----------



## Satchmo1990 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so habe nun den 257.21 installiert aber immer noch die gleichen Probleme wie auch mit dem aktuellsten whql Treiber. Was mache ich den Falsch oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Satchmo1990 falscher Treiber, Siehe Seite 1 Post 4.
Saudumm bei Fluid mark habe ich auch das Problem. Batman, keine Ahnung aber das scheint normal zu sein. und bei Mirrors Edge hat du Dateien unbenannt?


----------



## Saudumm (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Saudumm bei Fluid mark habe ich auch das Problem. Batman, keine Ahnung aber das scheint normal zu sein. und bei Mirrors Edge hat du Dateien unbenannt?


Ja, bei Mirrors Edge sind die Dateien umbenannt und es wird auch auf der GPU berechnet.

Ich finds halt komisch, dass der Fluidmark mit 130fps lief und jetzt auf 20fps sinkt. Kann eigentlich nur am Treiber liegen. Bei der Version 1.2 kann ich ja auf asynchron stellen, dann berechnet meine hd5870 auch was (zu sehen an der Auslastund) und die FPS pendeln bei 70. Jedoch merkt man dass die PhysX-Berechnung trotzdem in die Knie geht und es fühlt sich trotzdem wieder nach 20fps an.

Mit den alten Treibern lief damals alles geschmiert... kann aber auch an der PhysX-Software allein liegen. Mich treibts einfach langsam in den Wahnsinn^^ Batman lief wie gesagt auch besser.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich weis nicht woran es genau liegt aber so weit ich gelesen habe hat nVidia probleme mit PhysXLoader.dll . Des weiteren kann es auch noch sein dass nVidia die unterstützung anderer PhysX-Loader Dateien und Techniken außen vor lässt.
Ich habe einen Benchmark der arbeitet auch mit den PhysXLoader.dll wie fluidmark, dort sind die werte besser geworden. Es scheint also Fluidmark ist nicht mehr up to date.
Mein Lieblingsbenchmark für PhysX ist StarTalesBenchmark.


----------



## Saudumm (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbenchmark für PhysX ist StarTalesBenchmark.


Bei dem schaff ich es auf 77FPS durchschnittlich bei 1280x1024, 4xAA und 16xAF.


----------



## Joker4Life (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab mal eine Frage zum Nvidia Treiber,wenn ein neuer rauskommt kann ich den einfach rauf machen und wenn ja muss ich wieder den PhysX Patch ausführen oder nur den alten deinstallieren und den neuen installieren.

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn du eine neue treiberkombi nimmst, ist Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr. ob es funktioniert kann ich dir nicht garantieren.
Treiber( alle nv ) vorher deinstallieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Saudumm schrieb:


> Bei dem schaff ich es auf 77FPS durchschnittlich bei 1280x1024, 4xAA und 16xAF.



Selbe Einstellung: Durchschnitt 42 FPS


----------



## Saudumm (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Selbe Einstellung: Durchschnitt 42 FPS


Ich rede mir jetzt einfach ein dass alles perfekt läuft bei mir 

und den FluidMark lass ich einfach mal links liegen.

Edit: Kann es sein dass der Mafia 2 Benchmark totaler Müll ist? 24FPS durchschnitt, aber ingame zwischen 35 und 60? irgendwie läuft hier gar nix mehr rund^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich werde die tage mal diesen testen:

NV-teiber 196.34 + PhysX 9.10.0222 + 1.02 Patch


----------



## Joker4Life (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

noch eine frage kann es sein das GPU-Z in der neuesten Version spinnt oder ist das so richtig denn meine HD 5850 ist nach ein paar stunden mafia 2 100% ausgelastet und die 8800 GT nur 1% PhysX ist auf hoch auch alle anderen einstellungen.


----------



## Animalix (31. August 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo,

und gleich vorweg,dank der prima Anleitung funktioniert bei mir PhysX prima.Ich habe ein mittelprächtiges System,also nix highend.

System;
Phenom 955@3,7Ghz
XFX 5850BE
XFX8800 gt

Mafia2 rennt auf max bei 1920x1200 im Schnitt mit ca.50 Frames,selten mal weniger!!
in der Demo mit etwas über 30 Frames(alles mit PhysX High)

von der 8800gt bin ich echt überrascht das sie so leise ihren Dienst verrichtet.So gut wie nicht zu hören!!


Schade finde ich nur das es hier Leute gibt,die sich auf Kosten von @Gordon-1979die Lorbeeren einheimsen wollen.Verstehe nicht warum es hier nen 2ten Thread@PhysX gibt?Da macht sich einer die Mühe und erklärt in einer Engelsgeduld fast 90Seiten lang wie es geht,ist immer hilfsbereit,und dann kommt nen neunmal-Kluger!!

ansonsten weiter so, und Daumen hoch,vielen Dank


----------



## Satchmo1990 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so habe nun 258.69 beta nvidia + 9.10.0513 physX +10.8 catalyst + 1.04ff

weiß noch jemand rat sonst muss ich das thema wohl beenden und auf physX verzichten


----------



## LJSilver (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab gestern 259.47 WHQL nvidia + 9.10.0513 physX +10.8 catalyst + 1.04ff installiert und funzt wunderbar.

Warum soll man den Hybrid-Mod eigentlich im Abgesicherten Modus installieren? Als Admin eingeloggt gehts genauso gut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Joker4Life GPU-z hat meistens Fehler in solchen Sachen. 
@Animalix danke für die tolle Anerkennung.
@Satchmo1990 wie ich lese, geht es nicht.  Wenn du willst, habe Teamspeak 3 und das ist von 12 Uhr bis 1 Uhr nachts online.( ich bin bis 23 uhr online) dort kann ich dir auch helfen.

LJSilver Danke für die Info. Abgesichter Modus ist deswegen wichtig, weil Windows und All in one Sicherheitsprogramme können beim einspielen des Patches Fehler verursachen. Dabei kann passieren das PhysX nicht funktioniert, Fehler entstehen oder das Windows nicht mehr korrekt läuft.


----------



## landaro (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So nachdem ich jetzt zeit hatte zu Benchen hier mein ergebnis
System (alles nicht OC)
EVGA p55 FTW 200 Boeard
Intel I7 860@2.8(standart)
4x2GB Kingston1333
1.Grafikkarte MSI Radeon 5870 1GB 
2.Grafikkarte MSI gtx460 1GB Cyclon (physX)

Treiber 258.96 (muste ich da der 258.69beta keine 460 drin hat) und 1.04FF MoD (ohne probleme)


3dM Vantage@Performance Profile  
OhnePhysX
16235 GPU 
17121 CPU
----------
P16448  Gesamt

Mit PhysX 
16155 GPU (keine ahnung warum hier paar punkte fehlen)
43309 CPU
----------
P19158 Gesamt
______________________________________________

JX3Benchmark
Nur Mit PhysX getestet
min.FPS 8 (warum auch immer)
max.FPS 88
durchschnitt: 64

jetzt werd ich noch MAFIA2 testen und dann hier zufügen
PhysX auf HOCH   
AF auf 16
AA an
nur D erreicht ...
hmm selbst mit PhysX Mittel,1AF,AA aus   39,1 FPS und somit D



p.s. Big THX an Gordon für die Superanleitung


----------



## Joker X (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo zusammen.

Das Thema ist erste shane  super anleitung. Nun brauch ich eure Hilfe damit ich auch eine ATinivi kombo machen kann 

Was meint ihr lohnt es sich eine 460 GTX zu holen oder ist das übertriben??? Den ich spiel mit dem gedanken rum die als PhysX laufen zu lassen und meine 5870 halt also Prime  . Oder sollte ich mir einfach eine 260 holen?? was meint ihr . Welche ist gut dafür. Die nächste Frage ich ist ich betreiben Dual Monitor. Ich bekomme aber da durch eine Probleme wenn ich ATi + Physx laufen lasse oder??

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 

MfG Joker X


----------



## landaro (1. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ne 260 würd ich mir net holn  weniger performance bei fast gleichem Preis

bekommst ne MSI gtx460 cyclone mit 786MB  schon für 190-200Euro  und die ist FLüsterleise und durch die geringe Spannung auch sparsam (idle so 15watt ne 260 hat hier 40+ und last 113 und ne 260 hat 150watt) sieht man aber alles sehr schön in diesem bericht

Testbericht

achja billigste gtx260 die ich über Geizhals gefunden hab lag bei 150€ ich denke da wirste auch paar billigere FInde so ala Restposten 

billigste gtx460 liegt bei 175€ wobei ich hier schon welche für unter 170 gesehn hab


----------



## Joker X (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das habe ich auch schon gesehen das die 260 teure ist als die 460 und die ist neuer  aber thx für den testbericht  jetzt muss ich nur wiessen ob ich mit dual monitor probleme bekomme 

Mfg jokerx


----------



## Murdock08 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



landaro schrieb:


> So nachdem ich jetzt zeit hatte zu Benchen hier mein ergebnis
> System (alles nicht OC)
> EVGA p55 FTW 200 Boeard
> Intel I7 860@2.8(standart)
> ...


 
Hmmmm............ das ist aber wirklich komisch, das Du in allen Benches so wenig Punkte hast mit ner GTX460 als PhysX Karte !

Ich habe alleine schon im Vantage :

3D Mark Vantage Performance Preset : 25.440 Punkte mit PhySX !

Ohne PhysX habe ich glaube ich etwas über : 20.000 Punkte

Mafia 2 : Gleiche Voraussetzung wie bei Dir ( FullHD ) : Habe ich Average zwischen 32-36 FPS ( je nach Testdurchlauf )

im Spiel selbst sind es bedeuten mehr !

Meine Hardware :
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 
Intel I7 920@ Stock
12 GB OCZ 1600 MHZ
1.Grafikkarte XFX Black Edition HD5970
2.Grafikkarte Pny Geforce GT240 ( PhysX )

Also entweder bei Dir läuft etwas nicht rund, oder die Mehrleistung einer GTX460 als PhysX Karte bringt überhaupt nichts, oder sie wird durch die HD5870 ausgebremst, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann !


----------



## Saudumm (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Joker X schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur wiessen ob ich mit dual monitor probleme bekomme



Aus welchem Grund solltest du mit Dual Monitor Probleme bekommen? Ich hab drei Monitore angeschlossen und alles läuft butterweich.


----------



## landaro (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> 3D Mark Vantage Performance Preset : 25.440 Punkte mit PhySX !
> 
> Ohne PhysX habe ich glaube ich etwas über : 20.000 Punkte
> 
> ...


das du mehr Punkte ohne PhysX wie ich mache ist klar  
4gb mehr ram (solltest aber net wirklich was ausmachen) dann aber ne 5970 (vorallem hast du 4gb Grafikram ich nur 1gb! ausserdem hat se eh mehr power hat wie meine 5870er 

siehste ja ich mache ohne PhysX ich 16k und du über 20k also kommt das schon hin das du mit PhysX 25k machst und ich nur 20k

aber hey nur mal son wink mit nem zaunpfahl

I7 920 @2.67ghz
12GB Ram 1600er
ATI5970 mit 4GB ram
gt240 physX

und du machst "Nur" 25k? 

p.s. es ist beim aktuellen Vantage glaub uninteressant ob ne 460,260,8800 drin hast für physX  da es ja kein Bezug auf DIrektX hat (meine macht 11, deine 10 und ne 8800 is dX9) und denoch liefern alles ähnliche ergebnisse. 
Mein punkte warum ich die msi 460 Cylcon drin hab sind:Lautstärke,Stromverbrauch,Abwärme und Preis/Leistung (warum soll ich ne gleich fast so teure 260 holn wenn ich für 20 taken mehr ne doppel so schnelle bekomm)

achja hab ma mein alten Benchmark Screen (alte Hardware rausgekram)benchalt.jpg

q6600 @3ghz
8GB DDR2 1000
GTX295  werkelten da

achja nochwas hab mir jetzt mehrere Benchmark ergebnisse angeschaut und leute mit ähnlicher konfi kommen auch nur auf 20k +/- paar hundert pkt.


----------



## Hann1bal (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen und konnte auch CUDA-GPUs - Alle einstellen, aber sobald ich bei Mafia 2 zu Beginn in das Rathausfenster steige und die Gegner durch die Fensterscheiben schießen, bricht die Framerate komplett ein. Habe den Treiber 258.96 installiert, könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## LJSilver (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Hann1bal schrieb:


> Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung vorgegangen und konnte auch CUDA-GPUs - Alle einstellen, aber sobald ich bei Mafia 2 zu Beginn in das Rathausfenster steige und die Gegner durch die Fensterscheiben schießen, bricht die Framerate komplett ein. Habe den Treiber 258.96 installiert, könnte es daran liegen?


 
Ja, kann sein. Ich meine, dass der Treiber bei mir auch nicht funktioniert hat. Die 259.47 funzen bei mir aktuell am besten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@landaro diene Infos sind hier für den ars.. ! 
Eine DualGPU-GraKa von nVidia passt hier gar nicht rein und eine 460 als reine PhysX ist Stromverschwendung. Meine hat 50 W max. verbrauch. Ein PhysX Karte ist eine Systemunterstützung und keine CPU oder GPU, sie hilft dabei PhysX zu berechnen( da eine kleiner teil auch von die CPU mitberechnet wird). 
Andere Möglichkeit wäre die PhysX Karte zu 3D zu nutzen( falls die alte ATI es nicht kann), dann müsste man aber immer das bei Windows ändern( Primärbildschirm bei nVidia), dass man 3D oder CUDA nutzen kann. Dabei würde dann aber die ATI sinnlos leer laufen.


----------



## Joker X (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Saudumm schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund solltest du mit Dual Monitor Probleme bekommen? Ich hab drei Monitore angeschlossen und alles läuft butterweich.


 
Hätte ja sein können das es probleme geben könnte.  Da ich mal ganz am anfang ein CF sys hatte und da ging irgendwie kein Dual Monitor. 
Da fählt mir grade ein Das Mainboard dessen Chip müssen oder sollten die von Intel sein. Den ich habe das Crosshair 3 von AMD, kann halt nur 2 
PCI-e karten rein bauhen. Sollte auch kein Problem sein oder brauch man minimum 3-4 PCI-e slotz??? 

MfG Joker X


----------



## SiNe (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979: Es ist eine EVGA Geforce 8600GT mit 256Mb VRAM

Screenshot in Anhang


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@SiNe such mal bitte deine hier raus:
EVGA | Support | Product Specs


----------



## Murdock08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@landaro : Nur 25K beim Vantage Performance Preset ist doch wohl nicht Dein ernst oder ???

Selbst Leute mit GTX480 und ähnlichem System haben nicht soviele Punkte !

Achso übrigens die HD5970, die ich habe hat 2GB Ram und nicht 4 GB Ram ! 

25K für mein System ist schon ein ordentlicher Wert und wenn ich CPU und GPU takten würde, wären einiges mehr drinne !

Ich bin der Meinung, das ne GTX460 als reine PhysX Karte gar nichts bringt !

Sieht man ja ! Selbst im Mafia2 habe ich mehr FPS ! Mit HD5970+GT240 !

Und das liegt jetzt mal nicht an der HD5970 !


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Kann man eigentlich auch eine ATI als PhysX Karte nehmen und eine NVIDIA als Hauptkarte?


----------



## Murdock08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

NEIN ! ATI´s können kein PhysX ! Eine Nvidia schon !


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ein freundliches HALLO ! 

Habe folgende Kombination aus dem Installations-Tipp von Seite 1 :

HD4870X2  (10.8)
Geforce 9800GX2  (257.15) + PhysX 9.10.0222
Win7 (64bit)
+ 1.03 Patch

Funktioniert auch alles prima !  (GPU-Z zeigt PhysX an)
Im Geräte-Manager werden beide GraKas, fehlerfrei angezeigt.
Beim Aktivieren des Patch wurden die beiden GPUs der 9800GX2 zurückgesetzt, so, dass nur noch PhysX aktiv ist. …. bzw. im Menü sichtbar ist.

Aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen friert der PC im „2D-Betrieb“ ein, oder es kommt zum BlueScreen.
Übrigens auch dann, ohne, das ich am PC aktiv tätig bin.

Beim stundenlangen Spielen, passiert dies nicht, … da läuft alles Bestens.
Oft ist es dann aber so, dass der PC abstürzt, oder einfriert, wenn ich das Spiel beende, und der PC zurück in 2D wechselt.

Nach dem Neu-Booten, wird die GeForce dann im Geräte-Manager, plötzlich, mit gelben Ausrufezeichen angezeigt.
Starte ich dann einen zuvor gemachten Wiederherstellungspunkt, läuft alles wieder einwandfrei, bis zum nächsten Einfrieren oder Absturz.  

Was also der Grund der unregelmäßigen Abstürze ist, kann ich nicht erkennen.
Windows-7-64Bit wurde neu installiert.
An alten Treiberresten kann es also nicht liegen.

Wer kennt das Problem, und kann helfen ?


----------



## landaro (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @landaro diene Infos sind hier für den ars.. !
> Eine DualGPU-GraKa von nVidia passt hier gar nicht rein und eine 460 als reine PhysX ist Stromverschwendung. Meine hat 50 W max. verbrauch. Ein PhysX Karte ist eine Systemunterstützung und keine CPU oder GPU, sie hilft dabei PhysX zu berechnen( da eine kleiner teil auch von die CPU mitberechnet wird).




ersten lass ich ungern infos die ich  nenne als "fürn ars..." bezeichnen aber das mal egal. 
das ein Gtx295 (wohlgemerkt als einzigste Grafikarte und nicht nur rein für PhysX) hier nix zu suchen hat is mir bewust das es ja um ATI+Nvidia zusammen laufen lassen geht. Aber wenn mir jemand sagt das mein System "nicht rund" läuft (obwohl andre auch net mehr pkt hinbekommen ohne zu OCen) und er selbst nur soviel punkte macht wie ähnliche systeme mit seiner Config fühl ich mir aufn slips getreten.

und das meine 460 weniger strom verbraucht (grad weil sie ja nur meistens im IDLE ist) wie ne 260 ist durch den von mir gepostetn testbericht sogar "wissenschlich" gemessen wurden (also find ich die Info alles andre als fürn Arch) 

desweiteren ist mir bewusst das ne 460 zurzeit vieleicht etwas zu Overpowert für "nur" PhysX ist aber wer sagt das kommende spiele nicht mehr brauchen? niemand! und da ich keine lsut habe jetzt 60€ auszugeben für ne 8800 und in 6monaten nochma 150€ für ne andre weil die 8800 net reicht  geb ich gleich 240€ aus und hab meine ruhe.(zukunft orientiert halt)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Kleiner Prinz das scheint ein Treiber Problem zu sein. 
1. den 259.47 WHQL nvidia + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff
2. Den ATI 10.7 Beta oder 10.3
landaro, ich sage es dir das die kommenden Spiele nicht mehr PhysX Power benötigen! Den und eine 460 voll nutzen zu können, nur für PhysX brauchst du:
1. mind. ein Milliarde PhysX Objekte
2. ein sehr potente CPU dazu ( 16 Kerne je 4-5 GHz)
3. 2 GPUs a HD6970
Das brauchst du alles das die PPU einigermaßen was zu tun hat. Den ein PPU kann nur so schnell arbeiten wie das System bereit stellt. ( schlechte Programmierung ausgenommen)
PPU( Physik Prozessing Unit)


----------



## SiNe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/256P2N751DX.pdf

Das ist die ... nur meine hat einen anderen Kühler ... aber sieht genau so aus wieder dieser hier


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

auf der Rückseite der Graka steht die Produktnummer, denn es gibt einige GraKa von nVidia die haben kein PhysX.


----------



## Hann1bal (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



LJSilver schrieb:


> Ja, kann sein. Ich meine, dass der Treiber bei mir auch nicht funktioniert hat. Die 259.47 funzen bei mir aktuell am besten.



 Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, habe jetzt mal den Beta-Patch und neuste Physx Version 0513 installiert und es läuft ganz gut.  ABER zwischenzeitlich läuft Mafia II in Zeitlupe, kann das auch Treiber bedingt sein oder sollte ich Physx auf mittel stellen? Mein System: E6750, 4GB, HD5770 und 9600GT.     Achja nochwas: GPU-Z zeigt bei der 9600 zwar Physx Unterstützung an, aber nicht CUDA???


----------



## landaro (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



SiNe schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979: Es ist eine EVGA Geforce 8600GT mit 256Mb VRAM
> 
> Screenshot in Anhang



gordon  sollte bei GPUz nicht nen hacken bei PhysX drin sein wenn seine karte es kann?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Hann1bal schrieb:


> Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen, habe jetzt mal den Beta-Patch und neuste Physx Version 0513 installiert und es läuft ganz gut.  ABER zwischenzeitlich läuft Mafia II in Zeitlupe, kann das auch Treiber bedingt sein oder sollte ich Physx auf mittel stellen? Mein System: E6750, 4GB, HD5770 und 9600GT.     Achja nochwas: GPU-Z zeigt bei der 9600 zwar Physx Unterstützung an, aber nicht CUDA???


Wenn NV hauptkarte ist , hast du cuda. Das bei Mafia ist "normal"
, fehler in der Programmierung.


landaro schrieb:


> gordon  sollte bei GPUz nicht nen hacken bei PhysX drin sein wenn seine karte es kann?


Wenn er den physX-Patch falsch install oder Fehler im Treiber, hat fehlt er.
Aber wenn alles richtig gemacht ist, dann hast du recht. Es gibt karten die kein PhysX Support haben, die sind dann meinst günstiger. Auch wenn wie in der Liste für PhysX-GPUs stehen.


----------



## Joker X (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich denke aber die Neuen w.z.b GTX470 die werden es doch haben oder  Nicht das ich jetzt was falsch gekauft habe


----------



## SiNe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Konnte aber damals mit der 197 Treiber PhysX nutzen 

Edit: Hier die Daten der Grafikkarte:

M\N GF8600GT 256M 128BIT DDR3 F14
SN: GVN1D7501219 MADE IN CHINA


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

HMMM. 
Also gib mal deine Hardware Daten und welches Windows.
@Joker X für was hast du ne 470 gekauft? nur für PhysX?


----------



## SiNe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*System PC*

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
MB: ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe nForce 570
RAM: MDT 4x1GB DDR2 800
GR: XFX ATi Radeon HD4870 1GB 
GR2: Evga Geforce 8600GT 256MB
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Audigy 4
HDD1: Samsung 320GB
HDD2: Seagate 500GB
HDD3: Maxtor 80GB
HDD4: Hitachi 120GB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

welche Treiberkombinationen hast du schon Getestet?

Teamspeak 3 IP: workgroup1.dlinkddns.com:9987 
Von 12 uhr bis 1 uhr nachts online.


----------



## SiNe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

NV-teiber 191.07 + PhysX 909.08.14 + CCC 9.10 + 1.01 Patch
 NV-teiber 196.21 + CCC 9.12, den PhysX-Patch 1.02

Das müssten Sie sein ... aber ich möchte schon gerne die neue nutzen, damit auch wirklich alle Games funktionieren


----------



## Joker X (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

löschen Bitte.


----------



## Joker X (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979: Ja warum nicht dan brauch ich mir in den nächsten jahren keine sorgen zu machen und ich habe auch mal vor die 3 D brillen mal zu testen. Da das ja nur mit nvidia geht. Lieder.

MfG Joker X


----------



## Magischer-Pilz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke @ Gordon, dass Du die Anleitung aktualisiert hast. 

Unschön ist nur, dass man scheinbar mit dem neuen Patch 1.04ff, gleich ´nen Trojaner mitgeliefert bekommt - das meldet mir zumindest mein Antivir ...


----------



## Chimera (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Magischer-Pilz: Willkommen im Club  Dieses Problem hab ich jedes Mal, wenn ich Super Pi von der PCGH DVD installieren möcht, da schlägt Malwarebytes gleich Alarm 

@Joker X: Das 3D funzt dann aber nur, wenn die NV die Hauptkarte ist und nicht nur als PhysX dient. Zumal man dann nur 3D Vision nutzen kann, nicht aber 3D Surround (dazu benötigt man SLI).


----------



## KaerMorhen (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Warum müssen ersteinmal alle whinen wenn das Antivirus Programm etwas meldet? Wärst nicht so faul, würdest 40 Seitern weiter vorne sehen, dass es alles okay ist!

Damit solltest Du ausserdem rechnen, wenn du einen Crack lädst! 

Das entweder ein Trojaner  ( etc. ) enthalten ist, der Crack in einer Art und Weise programmiert wurde welche Shadeware / Trojandern sehr ähnelt.

Oftmals ist es auch einfach nur ein Fehler, da sonst jeder 2. kein Geld mehr auf dem Konto und 30 Waschmaschinen samt Rechnung vor den Türen stehen hätten


----------



## Joker X (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> @Joker X: Das 3D funzt dann aber nur, wenn die NV die Hauptkarte ist und nicht nur als PhysX dient. Zumal man dann nur 3D Vision nutzen kann, nicht aber 3D Surround (dazu benötigt man SLI).


 
Das weiss ich alles Auser das mit den 3D sound ^^ Aber wo für gibt es den Soundkarten  Dazu kommt auch das ich kein Boxen system habe nur ein Headset.


----------



## Chimera (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Joker X schrieb:


> Das weiss ich alles Auser das mit den 3D sound ^^ Aber wo für gibt es den Soundkarten



Dies hat nichts mit Sound zu tun, sondern mit SuRRound, also quasi dem Eyefinity von NV. Dieses funzt jedoch (leider) nur mit SLI und nicht wie bei AMD mit nur einer Karte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Magischer-Pilz schrieb:


> Danke @ Gordon, dass Du die Anleitung aktualisiert hast.
> 
> Unschön ist nur, dass man scheinbar mit dem neuen Patch 1.04ff, gleich ´nen Trojaner mitgeliefert bekommt - das meldet mir zumindest mein Antivir ...



Das ist normal, nVidia will das das so.


----------



## Joker X (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Das soll normal sein das man sich einen Trojaner runter laden muss LOL


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

 ne oder? oder tust du nur so?
Wenn nVidia dafür bezahlt das das ein Trojaner ist, dann glaubst du das?
Und im 2. PhysX Thread für Mafia2, bei PCGH, wird dieser auch angeboten. 
*ich glaube nicht, dass pcgh zulässt das im Forum Viren verteilt werden!!!!!!!!!!*
*DAS IST KEIN VIRUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Kleiner Prinz das scheint ein Treiber Problem zu sein.
> 1. den 259.47 WHQL nvidia + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff
> 2. Den ATI 10.7 Beta oder 10.3



Scheint nun zu funktionieren ! DANKE !!!
... musste aber auf ATI 10.8 zurückgreifen, da sich 10.7 einfach nicht installieren lassen wollte.
ATI sagte mir nach der Installation immer, dass kein Treiber installiert sei, oder nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniere.

Nun habe ich aber ein anderes Problem :
Nach dem Start eines Spieles, egal welches, befindet sich nun oben rechts am Bildschirm, während des Spielens, ständig dieses ATI-Symbol.
Wie bekomme ich das weg ?


----------



## Hann1bal (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wenn NV hauptkarte ist , hast du cuda. Das bei Mafia ist "normal"
> , fehler in der Programmierung.



 Aha, danke für die Info. Ich muss echt sagen, dass du hier einen Superjob machst, die Anleitung klappt einwandfrei und Fragen werden sehr schnell beantwortet. Ich find das echt klasse und habe vollen Respekt davor, dass du hier deine Freizeit für völlig Fremde opferst!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Hann1bal, ich mache so was gern, liegt in mein Wesen. Ich helfe sehr gern. Habe auch mal im HP E-Mail-Support gearbeitet aber das Geld was das Problem( waren nur 700€ Brutto im Monat). Aber das hatte mir Spaß gemacht, Menschen zu helfen die das anerkennen was man dabei tut.
Werde auch weiterhin Helfen und ein TS3 Server ist ja zur Not auch noch da.


----------



## Magischer-Pilz (6. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Servus Gordon! 

Ich habe gerade auf einer Test-Platte Win7 + MB-Treiber installiert.
Anschliessend ATI-Software (10.7-Treiber, -Catalyst, -Hydravision) drauf.
Dann WHQL-Nvidea 258.96 und Physx 9.10.0513.
Und dann den Physx-Mode 1.04ff.

Es funktioniert, und ich ******** auf die Trojaner-Warnung! *grins* 

Fluidmark Ergebnis ohne Nvidea-Physx: 52fps 
Fluidmark Ergebnis mit Nvidea-Physx: 212fps 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass das alles mit allen Programmen zusammen passt, wenn ich mein System auf einer neuen, jungfräulichen Platte aufsetze (Ich hatte mal Probleme mit Battlefield 2 mit Treibern nach 196.21 ...)

Vielen Dank, für Deinen Einsatz 

Du kannst also diese Kombi (mit 258.96) auch zu den getesteten setzen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok, Magischer-Pilz wird gemacht. werde gleich rein stellen.


----------



## darkbound (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

HI!

Ich habe das Asus P6T SE Board. Kann ich damit auch die kombi aus 5870 und gts250 nutzen?

Muss das Board beide Dual Lösungen unterstützen (Cross und SLI)? Oder spielt es nur eine Rolle ob ich einen Freien Slot habe für die nvidia Karte?


LG
db


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Magischer-Pilz schrieb:


> Servus Gordon!
> 
> Ich habe gerade auf einer Test-Platte Win7 + MB-Treiber installiert.
> Anschliessend ATI-Software (10.7-Treiber, -Catalyst, -Hydravision) drauf.
> ...



*FRAGE :*
Wo kann man nachlesen, wie man was , bei dem Programm *"FLUIDMARK" *einstellen muss, bzw.  , wo man Haken rein oder raus machen muss, 
um zu testen, wie es einmal mit und einmal ohne PhysX bei den FPS aussieht ?
Oder kann das mal Jemand erklären, wie das Programm funktioniert ?

Ich würde auch gern einmal testen, ob mein PhysX nun funktioniert !!!

DANKE !!!


----------



## Animalix (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@kleiner Prinz,

lade dir mal NV PhysX Tweaker runter.Da kannste PhysX an oder ausschalten.Damit kannste prima testen einmal mit,und einmal ohne PhysX.Im Fluidmark brauchste nix einstellen,der Unterschied ist schon Hammer.


----------



## Magischer-Pilz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@kleiner Prinz:

Ich habe einfach in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung einmal bei "Cuda-GPU" auf "alle" gestellt, und einmal das ganze abgestellt...
Da erscheint dann ein Feld, bei dem Deine Physx-Karte steht, und der Haken draussen ist.

Der Gordon hat in einem seiner ersten Posts einen Screenshot gepostet, bei dem man das sieht.
Sorry, genauer kann ich es auch nicht erklären.


----------



## darkbound (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi!

Kann mir niemand einen Tip geben?

LG
db


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



darkbound schrieb:


> HI!
> 
> Ich habe das Asus P6T SE Board. Kann ich damit auch die kombi aus 5870 und gts250 nutzen?
> 
> ...


250 ist ein bisschen hoch( schnell) aber geht.
2x PCI-e X16 oder 1x PCI-e X16 + 1x PCI-e x8 sockel sind von vorteil aber 1x PCI-e X16 + 1x PCI-e x4 ,1x PCI-e X16 + 1x PCI-e x1 sind auch möglich.


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Tipps ! 

ABER .....

Ich muss sagen, ich versteh nun gar nix mehr !
Habe nun alle Empfehlungen ausprobiert, die auf Seite 1 stehen, und es mit allen Kombinationen versucht.
Also :
10.7-Treiber-Catalyst, WHQL-Nvidia 258.96 und PhysX 9.10.0513. und PhysX-Mode 1.04ff.
Sowie :
Auch mit 10.4 bis 10.8 , sowie 197.13 bis 259.47 WHQL , und PhysX-Mode 1.03

In GPU-Z , wird auch PhysX angezeigt, und alles läuft anscheinend, wie es soll.
Cuda-GPU , steht auf „ALLE“ !

Aber starte ich den FurMark oder FluidMark, so bleiben die FPS immer gleich niedrig, egal ob PhysX nun ein oder ausgeschaltet ist. (NV PhysX Tweaker ) 
… die angezeigte Grafik, läuft allerdings flüssig und Ruckelfrei.

Mafia-2 habe ich installiert, und in den Grafik-Optionen, steht alles auf maximale Einstellungen.
Mafia-2 läuft wie geölt, … ( FRAPS=35bis40 ) , also keinerlei Ruckler ! ….. wie kann das sein ?

Zeigt bei mir der FluidMark die FPS nur einfach nicht richtig an, und PhysX funktioniert doch richtig ?
Ich bin nun völlig verwirrt !


----------



## HeinzNeu (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Freunde,
ich beabsichtige, mir eine GT 240 (1024 MB VRAM) als PhysX-Karte zu kaufen.
Wäre die Karte im Leistungsumfang zu gering dimensioniert oder sollte ich gleich eine GTX 260 oder ein keline Fermi kaufen?


----------



## Animalix (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Kleiner Prinz,dass passt schon.Von der Gpu-Leistung her bist Du ja sehr gut unterwegs.Nur Deine Cpu ist im Verhältnis etwas klein geraten.Aber lass Dir das noch mal von Gorden erklären,der ist da fachlich der bessere Ratgeber.

@HeinzNeu,

reicht allemal,und ist eine gute und vernünftige Wahl.Aber auch hier,wartet bitte auf Gorden,der kann es euch besser erklären.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Kleiner Prinz Fluidmark wird hier kaum noch Supportet, da er ein Problem mit ATI+nVidia hat und daher immer schei..e läuft. Nimm bitte zum testen diese Benchmarks:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1921998-post441.html ( wurde auch auf Seite 1 genannt)
@HeinzNeu zu dein Intel mit 4 kernen und deiner dualGPU 5970 grafikkarte ist eine 240 oder eine 250 eine gute Wahl. Denn man muss sich das so vorstellen: Eine PhysX Karte hat Stream-Prozessoren und jeder wirkt wie ein CPU, dabei muss aber das System so vorarbeiten das die PPU was zu tun hat.Z.B: Meine 8600GT ist bei meine AhtlonII mit 4x 3.36 GHz 2HDDs im RAID0 bei 306 MBit/s mit einer 4870 zu max. 40% ausgelastet, bei Mafia II.
Also muss man immer dieses dabei bedenken das die PPU, meistems nicht ausgelastet ist. 
@Animalix gute antworten, THX.


----------



## wilsonmp (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

Vorab ein Dank für eure (deine) Bemühungen.
habe folgende Version genutzt:

NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff*update 5*

(Hat problemlos funktioniert, bis auf eine merkwürdige Meldung bei der Physx_9.10.0513 Installation.)

Mein System:
-Phenom 1090T
-R4870x²
-Physx Karte GTS250
-Board 890FXA-UD7
-1Monitor über DVI angeschl.

Nun zu meinem (vielleicht) Problem:

Wenn Win 7 Ultimate eine Weile läuft oder aus dem Ruhezustand aktiviert wird, dann ist es aus mit der Physx Unterstützung. Merke dies nur bei Mafia 2 - Benchmark. Andere Bench´s nutze ich nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es nur nach einer gewissen Zeit so ist, oder nur nach Ruhezustand. Ein Windows-Neustart und die Unterstützung ist wieder aktiv.

Gibt es vielleicht eine Option, welche die Nvidia Karte in den Ruhemodus schickt?
Sonst funktioniert es ja auch Stundenlang.

Danke im voraus.

mfg
wilson


----------



## HeinzNeu (8. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Kleiner Prinz Fluidmark wird hier kaum noch Supportet, da er ein Problem mit ATI+nVidia hat und daher immer schei..e läuft. Nimm bitte zum testen diese Benchmarks:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1921998-post441.html ( wurde auch auf Seite 1 genannt)
> @HeinzNeu zu dein Intel mit 4 kernen und deiner dualGPU 5970 grafikkarte ist eine 240 oder eine 250 eine gute Wahl. Denn man muss sich das so vorstellen: Eine PhysX Karte hat Stream-Prozessoren und jeder wirkt wie ein CPU, dabei muss aber das System so vorarbeiten das die PPU was zu tun hat.Z.B: Meine 8600GT ist bei meine AhtlonII mit 4x 3.36 GHz 2HDDs im RAID0 bei 306 MBit/s mit einer 4870 zu max. 40% ausgelastet, bei Mafia II.
> Also muss man immer dieses dabei bedenken das die PPU, meistems nicht ausgelastet ist.
> @Animalix gute antworten, THX.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Dann ist die GT 240 wohl doch nicht zu schwach für die anfallenden PhysX-Berechnungen. Bevor ich unnötig Geld für eine Fermi ausgebe und die gleiche Leistung von der GT 240 erwarten kann.


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (9. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Animalix
@Gordon-1979

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !
Und vielen Dank über die Aufklärung, bezüglich FluidMark !
Dann bin ich nun beruhigt !
Ich dachte schon, die PhysX-Anzeige in GPU-Z, sei nur eine Art Placebo, und ohne jeden Wert, da der FluidMark, keine Veränderung anzeigte.
Da aber Mafia2 flüssig lief, war ich über das Fluid-Benchmark Ergebnis völlig verwundert.

Danke auch für die Hinweise auf die anderen Benchmark Programme.
Habe sie mir sogleich runtergeladen.

@wilsonmp
Den Effekt, den Du hier ansprichst, habe ich anscheinend auch !?!
Nach einer gewissen Zeit (einige Stunden) des "Nichts-Tuns" am PC, wenn Maus und Tastatur unberührt bleiben, friert der PC bei mir sogar ein.
Ansonsten, passiert das nicht, und man kann stundenlang am PC problemlos zocken.

@HeinzNeu
Wäre echt mal interessant zu erfahren, welche Geforce-GraKa. man als PhysX-Beschleuniger braucht, wen man CPU "X"  und ATI-GraKa "Y" hat !
Gibt es da eine Liste, die mal Jemand ins Internet gestellt hatte ?
Ist da Jemandem etwas in der Art einer Liste oder Tabelle, bekannt ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

He leute, bitte den ruhe Modus oder Energiesparmodus abschalten, denn:
1. Microsoft hatte mit diesen immer Probleme.
2. CPUs-besitzen cool and Quiet oder speed step
3. GPU haben eine ähnlichen Modus 
4. ich hatte beim Energiesparmodus die Probleme sogar: 1 RAM war weg, kein zurückkehren aus den stand by, Grafikfehler.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ne wirklich Lösung ist das aber leider nicht.
Ich fahr mein PC fast nie runter, sondern nur in den Energiesparmodus. Ist mir zu lästig mit meiner 2Mbit Leitung meine 100-200 Tabs im FF neu zu laden. Zudem lass ich mich von meinem PC mit Musik wecken, und das geht nicht wenn der PC gänzlich aus ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hast du ATI und nVidia drin?


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

NOCH nicht 
Meib Board ist defekt (LAN und 2 PCI-E Slots) und das neue ist noch nicht da


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also, ich weiß nicht recht .... PhysX, alles nur ein FAKE ? 

Alles ist richtig installiert, und PhysX wird im GPU-Z auch angezeigt, also Haken drin.

Mit den neuen Benchmark-Programmen, bekomme ich zwar schöne Grafiken geliefert, und auch die FPS angezeigt, 
.... aber eine echte Aussage, ob PhysX nun aktiv ist, oder nicht, sagen mir diese Programme auch nicht aus.
Es steht bei manchen zwar da, das PhysX "ON" ist, aber ein "VORHER > "NACHHER" - Effekt, wird nicht aufgezeigt.
Im JX3Benchmark gibt es zwar eine deutliche Verbesserung der FPS, aber einen Unterschied der Effekte, erkenne ich nicht.

Habe daraufhin mal UT3 installiert, das ja berühmt für seine PhysX-Effekte ist.
In diesem Beispiel, wird der "VORHER > "NACHHER" - Effekt, sehr gut deutlich gemacht :

YouTube - CUDA Enabled PhysX Application: UT3 PhysX Mod

Habe dann das Spiel gestartet, und in den Spiele-Optionen, einmal PhysX aktiviert, und dann deaktiviert.
Zuvor immer entsprechend, ebenfalls in den Grafikoptionen der GeForce, ebenfalls aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert, ... und es über GPU-Z auf seinen Status, überprüft.

Ergebnis :
Kein Unterschied !
Keinerlei Rauch, oder zusätzliche Partikel, wie im Beispiel-Link, also ... kein aktives PhysX !?!

Verbesserte FPS        : "JA" 
Verbesserte Effekte   :  "NEIN"

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso im GPU-Z, der Haken drin ist, und angeblich PhysX aktiviert sein soll ?
Woran liegt es nun ??? 
Hat das etwas mit dem fehlenden GPU-Z Haken im CUDA zu tun, das nur dann aktiv ist, wenn die GeForce als primäre GraKa läuft ?

Wer mag, kann ja mal bei sich testen, ob er unter UT3 diese zusätzlichen Effekte sieht, oder ebenfalls nicht.

Edit : Bin nun bereits auf Seite 53 des Threads, und lese Seite für Seite durch, in der Hoffnung, eine Antwort zu finden.


----------



## LJSilver (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die neuen NVIDIA 260.xx Treiber laufen bisher übrigens nicht mit dem Hack.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Kleiner Prinz, bei solch ein Text könnte ich  !!!
Installiere Batman. ( volumetrischer Rauch, Zeitungen, Windbewegung...) 
Installiere Mirrors Edge. ( objekte wie Vorhänge und so weiter)
Installiere Mafia 2. (volumetrischer Rauch, Schadensmodell, Partikel)


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979

Dann hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, denn ich steige nicht dahinter.

Ich möchte ja nur wissen, ob meine Konfiguration nun in Ordnung ist, und es für die Nichtdarstellung der Effekte andere Gründe gibt, und falls ja, welche ?

Mir liegt es fern, das du nun mit deiner  , dir noch Deine Tastatur und deinen Monitor versaust !


----------



## Animalix (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also mal mit einfachen worten ausgedrückt,

zb Mafia Benchmark,wenn PhysX on:ballern die gegen Wände und Säulen und das Geröll bleibt liegen(zum größten Teil).

ohne PhysX sieht es nach dem Geballer aus wie frisch gewischt,da bleibt nix liegen.

das ist gut erkennbar,sicher fachlich besser ausdrückbar.Ich bin nur ein Laie,aber der Unterschied sollte wie gesagt gut sichtbar sein.


----------



## Murdock08 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich habe mir auch erstmal den Thread hier komplett durchgelesen, bevor ich hier mit eingestiegen bin. Da war der aber auch noch lange nicht auf Seite 95 *lach* !
Hatte mir dann zu meiner HD5970 die GT240 gekauft. Hatte sie eingebaut, alles genauso gemacht wie hier in der Anleitung steht und es hat sofort auf Anhieb geklappt.
Die Anleitung ist sehr einfach und auch leicht zu verstehen ( Danke Gordon ) und deswegen Frage ich mich, warum Leute immer wieder die gleichen Fragen stellen, oder aber den gleichen Fehler immer wieder machen.
Dann gibt es andere, die meinen, das es doch anders gehen könnte und beschweren sich dann, das es nicht funktioniert.

Dann gibt es Leute, die bekommen es einfach nicht ans Laufen und für die ist es dann ein Fake oder sonstiges. 

Mit dieser Anleitung ( wiedermal Danke Gordon ) wurde großartige Arbeit geleistet und sollte es bei dem ein oder anderen nicht klappen, so kann die Anleitung nichts dafür, dann liegt es meist an dem User der vor dem Schirm sitzt, oder ein anderes Problem liegt vor !

Und übrigens : HIer zu behaupten, das der Patch ein Virus wäre, ist die größte ******* die ich je gehört habe. Wenn ihr der Meinung seit was sucht ihr dann hier !
Für alle anderen gilt : Seit mal mit dem zufrieden, was ihr hier ,,umsonst" bekommt !

LG Jens


----------



## HeinzNeu (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Kleiner Prinz schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht recht .... PhysX, alles nur ein FAKE ?
> 
> Alles ist richtig installiert, und PhysX wird im GPU-Z auch angezeigt, also Haken drin.
> 
> ...



Ich kann derzeit leider noch gar nicht berichten. Am 07.09.2010 habe ich die Zotac GT240 1024MB Zone Edition DDR3 PCIe - VGA DVI HDMI bei HOH bestellt. Damals wurden 2-3 Tage Liferzeit angegeben. Nunmehr heißt es, Verfügbarkeit in der Prüfung, voraussichtlich am 13.09.2010.
Kann mir jemand etwas zu diesr GrafKa sahen, denn ich habe Lust den Auftrag zu stornieren und mir bei K&M um die Ecke eine zu kaufen


----------



## Murdock08 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@HeinzNeu : 

Muss man Deinen Beitrag verstehen ??
Am 07.09 nennst Du also ,,damals" ! Ah ja !
13.09. ist doch jetzt schon am Montag. Wenn Du eine Grafikkarte sofort haben willst, dann hättest Du Dir eine bei Deinem Händler um die Ecke kaufen sollen.
Oder bei Alternate, die liefern sehr schnell. 
Du kaufst Dir also ne Graka und weist nichts über sie ? Auch nicht schlecht. Aber egal, ich kann Dich beruhigen, die GT240 ist mehr als ausreichend für PhysX, habe ich auch drinne !


----------



## h4ri5 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute,

hab folgende Hardware:
A8NSLI + AMD Opteron 175 
Ati 4850 im oberen pci-e slot und 8600GTS im unteren.
OS ist Win7 Profesional 32Bit.

Habe es mit den 258.96 + PhysX_9.10.0513 + PhysX-mod-1.04ff probiert leider ohne erfolg...Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich die PhysX_9.10.0513 nur mit dem parameter /quiet installiert bekomme. Wenn ich den jx3 bench starte sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gpu-z:
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/3363/gpuzr.jpg

Habe mich genau an die anleitung gehalten...
Für hilfreiche Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Dank & Gruß


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Animalix
Könntest Du mal kurz erklären, wie ich den Mafia2-Benchmark starte, um ebenfalls einmal den Unterschied der Effekte sehen zu können ?
Der JX3Benchmark, macht nur die Verbesserung der FPS deutlich.

@Alle
„Fake“ war ein wenig Provokant ! … sorry, wollte damit niemand vor den Kopf stoßen.
Hätte wohl auch „Placebo“ dazu sagen können. 
Es wundert mich aber, dass ständig nur über eine deutliche Verbesserung der FPS zu lesen ist,
aber Nichts über eine Bestätigung der Verbesserung der PhysX-Effekt-Darstellung. (Bis jetzt 60 Seiten gelesen )
Wer gibt mir einmal eine kleine „Vorher“ > „Nachher“-Anleitung, womit ich den "PhysX-Effekt"-Unterschied deutlich sehen kann ? (LINK zu einem Test-Programm wäre auch gut) 
Bei Zuschaltung von PhysX, bei UT3 ist jedenfalls nichts zu erkennen, wie im Beispiel-Link, dargestellt.
YouTube - CUDA Enabled PhysX Application: UT3 PhysX Mod
Auch nochmal die Frage : Hat das etwas mit der fehlenden CUDA-Funktion zu tun, die nur dann aktiv ist, wenn die GeForce als primäre GraKa läuft ?


----------



## HeinzNeu (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> @HeinzNeu :
> 
> Muss man Deinen Beitrag verstehen ??
> Am 07.09 nennst Du also ,,damals" ! Ah ja !
> ...



Man muss meinen Beitrag nicht verstehen, aber er ist sprachlich so gefasst, dass jeder durchschnittliche Leser in der Lage ist, den objektiven Sinngehalt zu begreifen.
Letzteres ist Dir gelungen, denn meine Frage zielte darauf, inwiefern eine leistungsstärkere GrafKa für PhysX besser wäre. Manche berichten, insbesondere bei Mafia II sei eine GTX 460 gegenüber einer GT 240 deutlich besser.
Daher habe ich noch gewisse Zweifel. Falls jemand einen Link über Testergebnisse hätte, wäre das nicht schlecht, um diese Frage noch etwas zu beleuchten.


----------



## h4ri5 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



h4ri5 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab folgende Hardware:
> A8NSLI + AMD Opteron 175
> ...




Keiner ne Idee was ich falsch mache?

Am Mainboard (A8Nsli) ist so ein sli-connector... muss ich den evtl. drehen? So wie ich gelesen habe stellt der beide pci-e port auf 8x... Hat jemad das gleiche board?

Gruß


----------



## darkbound (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi.. so hab nun meine 5870 mit der gt240 im Rechner.

Scheint auch alles zu gehen. Habe aber nun bei Windows wenn ich Icons verschiebe oder wenn ich mehrere Internetseiten offen habe und dann auf dem Desktop über das Morzilla Logo streife.. wo er mir ja dann alle offenden Seiten anzeigt ---> ..so Grafikfehler... So grüne Streifen etc. 


Ist das normal wenn man den Patch drauf hat?


LG
db


----------



## Murdock08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Man muss meinen Beitrag nicht verstehen, aber er ist sprachlich so gefasst, dass jeder durchschnittliche Leser in der Lage ist, den objektiven Sinngehalt zu begreifen.
> Letzteres ist Dir gelungen, denn meine Frage zielte darauf, inwiefern eine leistungsstärkere GrafKa für PhysX besser wäre. Manche berichten, insbesondere bei Mafia II sei eine GTX 460 gegenüber einer GT 240 deutlich besser.
> Daher habe ich noch gewisse Zweifel. Falls jemand einen Link über Testergebnisse hätte, wäre das nicht schlecht, um diese Frage noch etwas zu beleuchten.


 
Natürlich ist eine GTX460 schneller als eine GT240 in PhysX. Bei Games kommt es natürlich auch drauf an, was für eine Hauptrenderkarte man besitzt. Du scheinst eine HD5970 zu besitzen, also von daher !

Das Problem besteht nur darin, das für PhysX keine großen Karten benötigt wird, denn diese werden NIEMALS ausgelastet.

Die GTX460 ist groß, braucht viel Strom, kostet um einiges mehr und soviel Performanceunterschied wirst nicht spüren. Also wofür ?

GT240 : Schön klein, Stromsparend, schnell, recht günstig, für alles mehr als ausreichend !

LG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



h4ri5 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab folgende Hardware:
> A8NSLI + AMD Opteron 175
> ...


Wenn du ein Installationsfehler hast , kannst du nicht erwarten, das es funktioniert.


Kleiner Prinz schrieb:


> @Animalix
> Könntest Du mal kurz erklären, wie ich den Mafia2-Benchmark starte, um ebenfalls einmal den Unterschied der Effekte sehen zu können ?
> Der JX3Benchmark, macht nur die Verbesserung der FPS deutlich.
> 
> ...


(bin kurz vor dem Platzen, bei solch ein scheiß)

Game: Batman / Effekt:  volumetrischer Rauch, Zeitungen, Windbewegung...
Game: Mirrors Edge / Effekt:  objekte wie Vorhänge und so weiter
Game: Mafia 2 / Effekt:  volumetrischer Rauch, Schadensmodell, Partikel
Kleiner Prinz:*PhysX ist ein Effekt(wie Rauch oder HDR), und kein Beschleuniger. PhysX ermöglicht speziale Effekte und sorgt nicht dafür das du mehr FPS hast!!! *


darkbound schrieb:


> Hi.. so hab nun meine 5870 mit der gt240 im Rechner.
> Scheint auch alles zu gehen. Habe aber nun bei Windows wenn ich Icons verschiebe oder wenn ich mehrere Internetseiten offen habe und dann auf dem Desktop über das Morzilla Logo streife.. wo er mir ja dann alle offenden Seiten anzeigt ---> ..so Grafikfehler... So grüne Streifen etc.
> Ist das normal wenn man den Patch drauf hat?
> LG
> db



Nein, am Patch liegt es nicht, denn 100% aller nutzer hier haben keine Pixelfehler.
ATI Treiber deinstallieren und neu runterladen und installieren!!!
Netzteil überprüfen!! ob genug strom da ist.


----------



## darkbound (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke Gordon.

ISt es normal das ich im 3DMark06 jetzt gut 5000 Punkte weniger habe?

von 20xxx auf 15xxx runter O_o?


----------



## Kleiner Prinz (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979
Ist mir schon klar, ... darum war ja auch meine Frage, ob es ein Tool gibt, womit man diese Effekte mal aufzeigen kann ?
Meine Frage bezog sich somit nur auf die Effekte und nicht auf die FPS !
Also kann ich deinen unfreundlichen Kommentar : (bin kurz vor dem Platzen, bei solch ein scheiß) , nur an dich zurück geben.
Sehe schon, dass die Frage hier in diesem Thread wohl nicht beantwortet werden kann.

Laut PCGH findet eine FPS-Verbesserung, aber übrigens auch statt.
( auch wenn dies nicht meine Frage war )

Physx-Test: Radeon dank Physik-Geforce bis zu 7 Mal schneller - radeon, physx

Wünsche noch viel Spass !


----------



## darkbound (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So hab nun den 3DMark Vantage Basic Trial gemacht.

Ich habe da:


P20243 3DMarks                                                                                                                 

CPU Score
                                                                        33319                      

                                                                                         Graphics Score
                                                                        17901                      

                              OS             Windows 7             64

                              CPU                                                                                                                  Intel Core i7-930 Processor                              

                              CPU Speed             2807 MHz             

                              GPU                                                                                                              ATI Radeon HD 5870                              

                              Memory             8192 MB




Was denkt Ihr?


Ist das gut oder eher schlecht? Hab da so viele Punkte wie vorher in 3dmark06 OHNE die GT240 (XFX 512MB)


LG
db


----------



## Murdock08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Kleiner Prinz schrieb:


> @Gordon-1979
> Ist mir schon klar, ... darum war ja auch meine Frage, ob es ein Tool gibt, womit man diese Effekte mal aufzeigen kann ?
> Meine Frage bezog sich somit nur auf die Effekte und nicht auf die FPS !
> Also kann ich deinen unfreundlichen Kommentar : (bin kurz vor dem Platzen, bei solch ein scheiß) , nur an dich zurück geben.
> ...


 
Sorry meine Frage, möchte Dir nicht zu nahe tretten, aber nimmst Du irgendwas ein ??

Eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht. Gordon hat es Dir doch jetzt schon so oft ausführlich erklärt. Was sollen die Posts die ganze Zeit von Dir ? Machst das extra ?

Starte Fluidmark, Batman, Mirrors Edge, Mafia 2, Ut3, Cryotasis etc pp und Du siehst doch die Effekte. 

Wenn Du das immer noch nicht verstehst, dann lass einfach die Finger davon !


----------



## Murdock08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



darkbound schrieb:


> So hab nun den 3DMark Vantage Basic Trial gemacht.
> 
> Ich habe da:
> 
> ...


 
Scheint doch OK zu sein. Ich habe zwischen 25.000-26.000 Punkte !
Auch eine GT240 (1024MB) und HD5970 alles im Standardtakt ! Mit OC ist es weit mehr !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



darkbound schrieb:


> Danke Gordon.
> 
> ISt es normal das ich im 3DMark06 jetzt gut 5000 Punkte weniger habe?
> 
> von 20xxx auf 15xxx runter O_o?



nein das ist nicht normal, überprüfe bitte mal eine Hardware und Windows ob alles korrekt läuft. 
So was kommt nicht vom PhysX patch.


darkbound schrieb:


> So hab nun den 3DMark Vantage Basic Trial gemacht.
> Ich habe da:
> P20243 3DMarks
> CPU Score  33319
> ...


CPU Score  33319    ist bei PhysX wichtig, dies sollte sich beim einschalten stark erhöhen.


----------



## darkbound (13. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jap.. hab so 18k und mit 33k.. also ist schon nen unterscheid.. mit den 3dmark06 hat sich auf nen verlust von 1000 eingepegelt..

19k mit und ohne aktivierter gt240 in der systemsteuerung.


beim 3dmark vantage hab ich 3k mehr mit der karte..


----------



## chris1995 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Echt genial!!! Bei mir funktioniert es ich habe 23021 Punke im 3D Mark Vantage, ohne die Zusatzkarte waren es 20292! Ich verwende den Beta Treiber 257.15 mit dem patch 1,03 der patch 1,04 führte zum verschwinden der gt 220 in der Systemsteuerrung!
Vielen Dank für die Anleitung!

MfG chris1995


----------



## Sk1dr0w (14. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin, also entweder, mein System will nicht oder ich bin zu dämlich, ich halte mich zu 100% an die Anleitung (auch schon Anderes ausprobiert) aber es will einfach nicht, egal welche kombo ich benutze aus PSS NV und Patch... ich hab mal einen Treiber gefunden wo es dann im Treiber schon gepatched ist, deswegen liefs, aber hier mit der Anleitung 0% erfolg.. -.- und der andere Treiber ist mir zu Alt 196.21... HILFE!

Hendrik


----------



## christian.pitt (14. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Sk1dr0w schrieb:


> Moin, also entweder, mein System will nicht oder ich bin zu dämlich, ich halte mich zu 100% an die Anleitung (auch schon Anderes ausprobiert) aber es will einfach nicht, egal welche kombo ich benutze aus PSS NV und Patch... ich hab mal einen Treiber gefunden wo es dann im Treiber schon gepatched ist, deswegen liefs, aber hier mit der Anleitung 0% erfolg.. -.- und der andere Treiber ist mir zu Alt 196.21... HILFE!
> 
> Hendrik



Es wird dich halt nicht zufriedenstellen, aber wenns nicht anders funktioniert, dann belass es doch einfach bei diesem "alten" Treiber. Du brauchst eigentlich erst einen neuen Treiber, wenn es in einem neuen Spiel Grafikfehler gibt...


----------



## Animalix (18. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo,

so,ich habe mal meine 8800gt ausgebaut,und eine gtx260(216)eingebaut.Sinn der Sache war natürlich ob sich durch die fast doppelte Anzahl an Steam`s die Frames in Mafia2 erhöhen.

System,

AMD Phenom 955@3,6
Ati 5850
4GB Ram
8800gt(PhysX)

vorher ca 28frams im Mafia Benchmark
mit GTX260 ca.1Frame mehr

also hat @Gordon-1979 Recht!!!!Bringt nix mit einer schnelleren Nvidia.Da wollte die Henne mal wieder schlauer sein als der Hahn.

ich dachte ohne aktiviertes PhysX ca 50 Frames,da muß doch mit einer stärkeren Nvidia mehr als 30 Frames gehen.Schade,macht also echt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

LOL.@Animalix 





> Da wollte die Henne mal wieder schlauer sein als der Hahn


Wer ist gut.
Aber, ja ich weis von was ich Rede, denn dein PC macht folgendes:
1. CPU berechnet und Teilt die aufgaben zu
2. HDD liest ein ( Lesegeschwindigkeit wichtig)
3. RAM Speichert zwischen ( ist schneller als HDD)
4. CPU fängt an zu rechnen
5. GPU Rendert und VRAM speichert zwischen
Dann das PhysX Problem:
Z.B: bei mir 32 Stream-Prozessoren gegen 4 CPU Kerne(AII630@3.36GHz) und 1 Graka(4870). 
Wer gewinnt:


Spoiler



Die 32 Stream-prozessoren. 
Warum: 32 Prozessoren können alles deutlich schneller und einfacher Rechnen, da der Speicher gleich um die ecke liegt und nicht wie beim Mainboard so viele Umwege geht.
Ich habe einfachen DDR2 VRAM Speicher mit 400MHz also DDR2 800 und im PC ist DDR2 800. Perfekter Ausgleich. Da die Daten von PhysX beim Zwischenspeicher sehr kurze Wege gehen, ist ein zu schneller Speicher bei einer PhysX Karte nicht von Vorteil. Eher von Nachteil, da dieser nicht voll genutzt wird.


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe heute die GTS 250 in mein System eingebaut und alles wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben installiert.
Auf der W 7 Partition klappte es nach dem vierten Anlauf, aber auf der XP-Partition will es einfach nicht funktionieren.
Zwar wird die Karte von GPU-z und dem Gerätemanager erkannt, allerdings kann ich das NVidia-Kontrollpanel nicht öffnen. Da erhalte ich die Meldung, NVidia-Grafikeinstellungen stehen nicht zur Verfügung.
Als NVidia-Treiber habe ich den 258.96 gewählt.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Anleitung genau lesen !

Unter XP muss ein virtueller, zweiter Monitor eingerichtet werden...


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

O.K. Das hatte ich wohl missachtet.
Wie könnte ich einen zweiten virtuellen Monitor einrichten, wenn ich keinen zweiten habe?

*1. EDIT:* Der Post #41 gibt zwar Auskunft über den Anschluss eines zweiten Monitors, aber offenbar geht das unter dem SP 3 von XP ein wenig anders. Gleichviel, ich hab´s geschafft- das ist so toll. 
Dieser Thread ist großartig!

*2. EDIT:* Sorry für die NooP-Frage, aber welchen Moni  soll ich unter XP als Standardmoni wählen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@HeinzNeu immer schön ruhig bleiben, denn ich habe auch noch ein Privatleben. 
@freyny80 Unterlass diese Info!!!!! Die ist Blödsinn!!!
Welcher Treiber bei beiden Betriebssystemen? Welcher PhysX Treiber und welcher Patch?


----------



## HeinzNeu (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Tut mit leid, ich schreibe Dir keine PN mehr.
Trotzdem habe ich diese Seite nicht gefunden. Auf Seite 5 steht zwar etwas darüber, aber dort wird die Aktivierung des Moni unter W 7 erklärt.
Wenn man wenigstens die genaue Seite zitieren könnte, wäre einem schon eher geholfen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979

Doch, die Info ist richtig und für XP zutreffend !

"Q: How do I set up a fake display?
A: First you need a driver to be installed for your NVIDIA GPU already (default MSDN driver is suffice). Open "Display Properties" ("Screen Resolution") dialog, click "Detect". Select a display assigned to your NVIDIA GPU, then set the "Multiple Displays" to "Try to connect anyway on: VGA" option. Click "Apply".
*NOTE: For 256-series driver you don't need to create a fake display on Windows 7*."


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@freyny80, ich glaube ich weis wo von ich schreibe.
@HeinzNeu Welcher Treiber bei beiden Betriebssystemen? Welcher PhysX Treiber und welcher Patch? Bitte antworte, denn die infos sind sehr wichtig.


----------



## frickeltoni (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon

wollte nur artig DANKE sagen....

Hat alles mit deiner Anleitung gefunzt.
Bur bei 88°C GPU-Temp  und 75% Lüfterlast im IDLE habe dann zugunsten der Karte auf irgendwelche Tests verzichten müssen, aber zumindest wurde Physx  erkannt 

DAAANKE


----------



## HeinzNeu (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @freyny80, ich glaube ich weiß, wo von ich schreibe.
> @HeinzNeu Welcher Treiber bei beiden Betriebssystemen? Welcher PhysX Treiber und welcher Patch? Bitte antworte, denn die infos sind sehr wichtig.



Ich habe vom 10.8er auf XP und W 7 (64 bit) jeweils auf den 10.9er aktualisiert.
Auf beiden Betriebssystemen habe ich den WHQL 258.96 für die GTS 250 installiert und mit dem 1.04er gepatched.
PhysX-Treiber ist der 9.10.0513er auf beiden OS.

Die Sache mit dem Erkennen der GTS 250 auf XP habe ich gelöst.
Im OSD des Afterburner wird mir nunmehr die GPU3 angezeigt. Offenbar erkennt das System eine PhysX-Anwendung, denn dann erscheint der GPU-Takt mit 675 MHz und der Schadertakt mit 1468 MHz. Ansonsten läuft die GTS 250 im 2D-Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aha gut, und geht es jetzt? Benchmark gemacht?


----------



## HeinzNeu (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(Anleitung)*

Es läuft tadellos. PhysX-FluidMark und Nurien Tech Demo sind deutlich besser. 
MafiaII ist ebenfalls hervorragend. Bisher betrug die Auslastung des GPU-3 nur 33% (ich sehe es im OSD).
Wie erkennt das System eine PhysX-Anwendung, denn dann schaltet die GPU-3 in den Standard-3D-Betrieb (675 MHz GPU und 1458 MHz VRAM)?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn die PhysX Schnittstelle im Windows benötigt wird. 
Den Rest regelt dann Windows und der Treiber.


----------



## Phantom666 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey hab da en Problemchen mit dem How² und zwar hab ich die Anleitung befolgt bis Punkt 7., dort fangen jedoch die Probleme an -> der PhysX Patch funzt nicht! Steht dann was von wegen "Could not steal bla bla" 

System: ATi HD 5850, XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog + X4 965.

258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff

Lad grade noch den 259.47er mal sehn obs damit klappt dann

Edit// So jez klappts aufeinmal obwohl ich noch den 258er drauf hab. Komisch aber naja wenigstens klappts  Vielen Dank für das how²


----------



## Schlammsau (24. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute, 
ich hab ein Problem.....

Ich betreibe eine 5850 und habe heute eine 8800GT zusätzlich eingebaut. Die Karte hat Saft und der Lüfter läuft auf hochtouren.
Die Radeon ist im ersten Slot und die GeForce im zweiten.....
Nur erkennt Windows leider keine neue Karte. Es ist als wär sie gar nicht vorhanden. Der GeForce Treiber findet auch keine Hardware.

Wenn die GeForce alleine im System ist, hab ich auch ein Bild. Sie funktioniert also!

Hardware: 
Asus M4A89GTD Pro
Radeon 5850
Windows 7 x64

Was mach ich falsch? Muss ich noch was im BIOS einstellen?

Danke


----------



## die Fliege (25. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Gordon,
ich wollte mich nur bedanken für deine Hilfreiche Anleitung. Hat zwar doch etwas länger gedauert, kann aber nun meine Vapor x hd 5870 und meine alte gtx 260 perfekt kombinieren. Sehr Nice!!


----------



## SiNe (25. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon-1979

So hab mal zum testen eine neue Festplatte genommen und windows 7 drauf installiert

Erstmal habe ich nur meine Geforce 8600GT eingebaut um zu gucken ob sie auch PhysX berechen kann, dann habe ich die Treiber Software + die PhysX Software (197.xx) installiert und die Karte konnte PhysX brechnen, doch als ich die neue System Software PhysX installiert habe konnte meine Karte keine PhysX brechen, aber mit der alten schon -.-*

Weiß du vielleicht woran es liegt ?


----------



## christian.pitt (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



SiNe schrieb:


> Hi Gordon-1979
> 
> So hab mal zum testen eine neue Festplatte genommen und windows 7 drauf installiert
> 
> ...



  welche hauptrenderkarte hast du derzeit in diesem PC drinnen?


----------



## SiNe (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also als Hauptkarte habe ich eine HD4870 1GB drinnen
als PhysX Karte ist eine 8600GT drin

Hab nur die 8600GT auf einem frisch installierten System getestet, um zu gucken ob diese auch wirklich PhysX unterstützt.

Mit den Treibern 197.xx + die dazugehörige PhysX SytemSoftware funktioniert PhysX, aber wenn ich die Treiber 2xx.xx + die PhysX SystemSoftware xxx.513
installiere, kann die Karte keine PhysX berechen 

Bin irgendwie ratlos .....


----------



## N30S (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey ich hab mal so ne frage was Leistungsmäßig besser wäre:
Eine HD 5870 + 8800 gt mit der anleitung hier ^^
oder eine Gtx 480 ?

Und wie groß wäre der unterschied?


----------



## christian.pitt (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



N30S schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mal so ne frage was Leistungsmäßig besser wäre:
> Eine HD 5870 + 8800 gt mit der anleitung hier ^^
> oder eine Gtx 480 ?
> 
> Und wie groß wäre der unterschied?




ich würde aufjedenfall eine hd 5870er + 8800gt kaufn, denn: die 5870 ist der gtx480er nur leicht in sachen leistung unterlegen, jedoch ist die 5870er um einiges stromsparender und vorallem leiser.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein System zusammenstellen würde, würde ich mir die gtx460 nehmen, weil sie die einzige fermi karte ist, die "halbwegs" ausgereift ist (außerdem mehr tesselation und anti-alaising power) und diese der 5850 bzw. der 5870 vorziehen...



> Also als Hauptkarte habe ich eine HD4870 1GB drinnen
> als PhysX Karte ist eine 8600GT drin
> 
> Hab nur die 8600GT auf einem frisch installierten System getestet, um zu gucken ob diese auch wirklich PhysX unterstützt.
> ...



also nochmal zum mitschreiben: du hst derzeit eine 4870er+8600gt drinnen. Und hast die 8600er in einem anderem system getestet. 
So und wenn du jetzt in deinem "altem" system die 4870er+8600er laufen hast mit den treibern 197.xx funzt bei dir alles. Wenn jedoch bei dirdie 2xx.xx treiber laufen, funzt bei dir kein physx.
(Sorry war ein bisschen verwirrend(und auch ein bisschen "laut" nachdenken") ^^)
Hast du schonmal versucht, einen (dazugehörigen) physx patch (also hack) zu installieren?


----------



## SiNe (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hab meine HD4870 abgebaut und nur die 8600GT drin gelassen...dann habe ich eine andere Festplatte genommen und darauf Win7 neu installiert 

Die 8600GT kann mit älteren Treiber PhysX berechen
Doch wenn ich eine neuere PhysX Treiber installiere ist die PhysX Unterstützung weg 

Mit den älteren Treiber funktioniert meine HD4870 als Hauptkarte und die 8600GT als PhysX Karte, mit neueren nicht (den Hack habe ich auch benutzt)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute, bitte die erste Seite komplett lesen, bis ganz unten.
Die Anleitung Funktioniert immer bei korrekter Handhabung .
@ SiNe siehe erste Seite Treiberkombis!!!!! NUR DIESE NUTZEN!!!!!
@ christian.pitt Richtig eine 5870 + 8800 gt ist der 480er bei Grafik mit PhysX deutlich überlegen.


----------



## SiNe (26. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab ich gemacht Gordon 

Ich werde mal ein paar Screenshots machen und euch das zeigen


----------



## N30S (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ich würde aufjedenfall eine hd 5870er + 8800gt kaufn, denn: die 5870 ist der gtx480er nur leicht in sachen leistung unterlegen, jedoch ist die 5870er um einiges stromsparender und vorallem leiser.


 Okay danke dann wirds wahrscheinlich die 5870+ 8800 gt .. ist ja auch etwa 50 Euro billiger.. da ich die 88 schon habe.
Aber mit Stromsparender is ja relativ wegen der 88 als zusatz^^


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nunmehr habe ich auch den MKZ- sowie den DarkVoid-Benchmark ausprobiert. Beides läuft tadellos ohne nenneswerte Frameseinbrüche.
Mit Mafia II hatte ich eine maximale Belastung der GPU 3 (GTS 250) von 88 % wärend des Levels im Chinarestaurents. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die GPU-Auslastung oder die der Shader etwas über die Inanspruchnahme von PhysX aussagt. Nach meiner Auffassung müsste wohl die Shaderbelastung ein Anzeichen für die Rechenleistung von PhysX sein, oder?
Bitte um Hinweis.


----------



## co181 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Crossfire system. 2x mal 5770. habe noch einen 3x PCI E Platz mit 4X. Kann ich dort eine geforce zur phsysix berechnung rein? oder muss die geforce karte auf einen X16 PCIE Platz?


gruss carlos


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe die GTS 250 auch nur auf einem 8er Steckplatz. Das macht im Verhältnis zu einem 16er ein paar Frames weniger aus. In einem 4er wird die NVidia-Karte wohl ziemlich ausgebremst werden.
Kuckst Du hier: [Guide] ATI und PhysX (per GeForce) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## co181 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher welche geschwindikeit mein 3. PCIE port hat. wo kann ich das nachschauen? bei everest steht nix. und im internet hab ich auch nix dazu gefunden. ich habe ein Asus Rampage Extreme


----------



## co181 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dein link geht bei mir übrigens nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

HeinzNeu, nein das ist nicht so der Fall.  Ausserdem in der ersten Seite gibt es auch vergleich zwischen PCI-e 1x- 16X
@co181 4x ist für PhysX perfekt, was ich bis jetzt immer empfohlen habe. Zwischen PCI-e 16X und 4X sind gerade 20% unterschied.
*@ ALL 100 Seiten PhysX Hilfe, der HAMMER!!!!*


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Noch ein Frage zum Update von NVidia-Treibern; kann ich über den alten den aktuelleren installieren, oder  muss ich erst den älteren entfernen, den neuen installieren, neu starten und im abgesicherten Modus dem MOd.-Treiber wieder installieren?


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@gordon ich habe alles gemacht was auf seite 1 steht. bekomm es einfach nicht zum laufen. benutzte nvtreiber 258.96 + 9.10.0513 physX + patch 1.04f.  karte: ati 4870  + geforce 8800gt.
ist die beschreibung auf seite 1 nicht mehr aktuell? ich deinstallier die alten treiber, installier den neuen treiber + physX dann neustart in abgesicherten modus. dann den patch ausführen. funktioniert alles ohne probleme. dann neustart. dann mach ich im desktop rechtsklick und geh auf nvidia systemsteuerung.  da fehlt aber die physX konfiguration.  es fehlt die komplette regiestterkarte. ich kann nur zwischen "3D einstellung" und "Bildeinstellung mit vorschau anpassen" auswählen.. was mach ich falsch??


----------



## MaxMax (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



co181 schrieb:


> @gordon ich habe alles gemacht was auf seite 1 steht. bekomm es einfach nicht zum laufen. benutzte nvtreiber 258.96 + 9.10.0513 physX + patch 1.04f. karte: ati 4870 + geforce 8800gt.
> ist die beschreibung auf seite 1 nicht mehr aktuell? ich deinstallier die alten treiber, installier den neuen treiber + physX dann neustart in abgesicherten modus. dann den patch ausführen. funktioniert alles ohne probleme. dann neustart. dann mach ich im desktop rechtsklick und geh auf nvidia systemsteuerung. da fehlt aber die physX konfiguration. es fehlt die komplette regiestterkarte. ich kann nur zwischen "3D einstellung" und "Bildeinstellung mit vorschau anpassen" auswählen.. was mach ich falsch??


 
ja, ist bei mir unter win7x64bit genauso, aber gpu-physx funktioniert trotzdem, auch wenn der tab in der nv systemsteuerung fehlt, ich bilde mir ein, dass du unter 3d einstellungen -> cuda -> all cores oder so ähnlich dieselbe physx festlegung machen kannst wie im normalen physx tab. 
lg


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja aber es geht leider bei mir nicht. kann die einstellung im benchmark nicht aktivieren/deaktivieren und hab auch keinen besseren in 3dmark.


----------



## MaxMax (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bei dem 1.04ff patch sind glaub ich noch so *.bat dateien dabei, probier mal durch ausführen der *enable*.bat (ich weiss leider nicht auswendig wie die genau heisst) gpu-physx zu aktivieren, wenns dann weiterhin nicht geht, hats was anderes. wg 3dmark vantage: wenn gpu-physx funktioniert sollte der cpu score deutlich steigen (im vergleich zu vorher) aber der gesamtscore am ende des benchies bleibt IMHO gleich...auch wenn gpu-physx funktioniert/aktiviert ist.


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmm. ne bei patch 1.04ff sind keine bat datein dabei. habs jetzt schon 3 mal komplett alles gelöscht und wieder installiert. jedes mal das gleiche.


----------



## MaxMax (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



co181 schrieb:


> hmm. ne bei patch 1.04ff sind keine bat datein dabei. habs jetzt schon 3 mal komplett alles gelöscht und wieder installiert. jedes mal das gleiche.


 
also wenn ich den 1.04er von diesem thread erste seite runterlade, dann gibts nachm extrahieren einen "extras" ordner und dort liegen 4 cmd-dateien (oder *.bat, ist ja dasselbe), und eine davon nennt sich "Physx-HwSelection-Set-GPU" und die würd ich nachdem patchen usw. mal doppelklicken, dann evtl neustarten und dann mal fluidmark oder ähnliches anwerfen.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1969612-post462.html *so sollte es aussehen*!!!
@ co181 du bist auf den besten weg mich sauer zu machen, wie die äußerung: die Seite sei nicht aktuell !!!!!
99% der user klappt es sofort und bei den anderen 1%, die meckern Rum, zb. das es ein Virus ist , oder das er nicht geht..... u.s.w. Der Patch funktioniert 100% wenn man sich an alles hält!!
Wenn neuer Treiber immer vorher deinstallieren, Beim Ölwechsel schüttest du ja auch nicht das alte einfach drauf.
4 bat-Dateien sind dabei, sind aber die sind nur zur PhysX unterstützung in spiele und Software da.
Ich mache nachher noch ein Bilderupdate.( ca. 20 uhr.)


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@gordon sry wollte nicht keine aussage treffen sondern nur fragen.


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

komm nicht weiter. es sieht auch genauso aus wie auf deinem bild gordon. bei cuda - steht alles. aber funtzen tut es nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wie testest du das, ob PhysX geht?


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich starte dieses tool jx3 und sehe da das die ich diese einstellung nicht aktivieren/deaktivieren kann. und bei 3d mark vantage habe ich die selbe punktzahl.


----------



## MaxMax (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, wie gesagt, die ENDPUNKTZAHL in 3dmark ändert sich nicht, nur der CPU SCORE SOLLTE ANSTEIGEN!


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@maxmax ja ich meinte den cpu score

und spielt es eigentlich eine rolle wie gute die physX karte ist? also ob es eine geforce 8600gt oder eine gtx260 ist? und lohnt es sich in mein anderes system mit meiner gtx470 auch noch zusätzlich eine physX karte einzubauen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Was hast du für Hardware drin?? Alles nennen!!



co181 schrieb:


> @maxmax ja ich meinte den cpu score
> 
> und spielt es eigentlich eine rolle wie gute die physX karte ist? also ob es eine geforce 8600gt oder eine gtx260 ist? und lohnt es sich in mein anderes system mit meiner gtx470 auch noch zusätzlich eine physX karte einzubauen?


Lesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-94.html#post2189581
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-physx-nutzen-anleitung-97.html#post2222316


----------



## Murdock08 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



MaxMax schrieb:


> ja, wie gesagt, die ENDPUNKTZAHL in 3dmark ändert sich nicht, nur der CPU SCORE SOLLTE ANSTEIGEN!


 
Nicht nur die CPU Score steigt dann an, auch die Endpunktzahl wird mehr ! 

Endpunktzahl bei mir ohne PhysX : knapp 20.000 Punkte

Endpunktzahl mit PhysX : ca . 25.500 Punkte


----------



## co181 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

egal ob gesamt oder nur cpu ändern tut sich nix. und bei jx bench da geht der hacken auch nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@co181 wenn ich dir helfen soll, musst du schon mein letzten Beitrag befolgen.


----------



## MaxMax (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die CPU Score steigt dann an, auch die Endpunktzahl wird mehr !
> 
> Endpunktzahl bei mir ohne PhysX : knapp 20.000 Punkte
> 
> Endpunktzahl mit PhysX : ca . 25.500 Punkte


 
okey, danke, dass wusste ich nicht (ich persönlich benutze kein 3dmark)
ich bilde mir ein in einem anderen forum dies mal gelesen zu haben, dass die gesamtpunktzahl bei 3dmark vantage eben nicht steigen soll wenn physx aktiviert. aber werden dadurch ATi/AMD user nicht voll benachteiligt bei 3d mark contests, ~5000punkte unterschied sind ja kein pappenstiel und könnten sieg oder 10. platz bedeuten.
lg


----------



## Faxenkram (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Leute,

hier ist mal ein Test von Hot Hardware, welche PhysX-Zusatzkarten bei Mafia 2 was bringen: Mafia II: PhysX Tested, HotHardware Reviewed - HotHardware

Auch 3D-Center schreibt heute einiges dazu. http://www.3dcenter.org/ (News des 29. September)

Da scheint es doch zu vorherigen Ansichten einige Unterschiede zu geben und die 8xxx und 9xxx-Karten sehen plötzlich gar nicht mehr so leistungsstark aus 

Ach ja: Hier ist auch noch ein lesenswerter Artikel auf Toms Hardware Guide: PhysX: Lust, Last oder Frust? Analyse und Anleitung für ATI-Benutzer : Einleitung und ein kurzes Vorwort 
Hier möchte ich auf diese Seite im Artikel verweisen:* GPU-PhysX: Welche Karte passt am Besten?* - schaut mal auf den Vergleichsbenchmark! 

Eine bessere NVidia Karte für PhysX scheint doch erheblich was zu bringen.
Mich würde nun interessieren, was GF100-Karten als PhysX-Karte im Vergleich dazu bringen würden  ...

... aber das werde ich später selbst testen, wenn ich meine neue GTX470 auf H2O umgebaut habe und neben meine beiden wassergekühlten 5970's stecke


----------



## gucky (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Na da schein ich ja doch alles richtig gemacht zu haben.
Seit 3 Tagen werkeln 3 gtx460 mit EK Kühler in meinem PC.
Junior hat meine Testkarten (Luftkühler) bekommen.
Da hätte ich eine Frage: wo ist die GTS250 an zu siedeln?

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Faxenkram was soll das??? PhysX besteht nicht nur aus Mafia II. Dieses Spiel benötigt sehr gute Hardware.
Und  zu tomshardware , schau dir mal deren Hardware an!!!
Ich habe schon so oft Geschrieben (und manchmal kotzt mich das an, das manche denken es besser zu wissen) das ein gutes System eine gute PhysX-karte brauch. Wenn man eine Highend System hat sollt man eine gute PPU besitzen.
@gucky Vergleiche die Anzahl an Stream-prozessoren, je höher desto besser, desto mehr Verbrauch.Eine 250 ist gut für dein X6(6c/12t) + 5970 aber eine 260 wäre noch besser bei der extremen Hardware.


----------



## gucky (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
Junior hat mir soeben mitgeteilt, dass er seine 4870 X² aufs "Altenteil" geschickt hat und mit meiner Gigabyte GTX460 OC + MSI GTS250, beide Luftgekühlt, besser fährt.
Ich danke Dir trotzdem für Deine Tips.
Metro 2033 läuft sauber nun warte ich seit 2h das Steam mit dem Laden von Mafia fertig ist.
Wenn dies dann mit meinen Triple GTX460ern auch noch sauber läuft ist erst einmal Schluß für dieses Jahr. Oder Monat....?

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

cool ne 4870X², tolle Sache. Das ist möglich das 2xnVida besser geht als ATI+nVida aber ich habe auch gesehen das das anders sein kann.
Du musst ja gut Verdienen, dass du so potente Hardware dir leisten kannst.


----------



## gucky (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi,
mir geht es um den Spass, den ich in meiner knapp bemessenen Freizeit habe. Da ist kein Platz zum Rumärgern, wie mit der ....5970.
Mein Junior freut sich bestimmt über meine Einstellung. Die 4970 X² wird er sicherlich in der Bucht loswerden.

mfG Gucky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



gucky schrieb:


> Die 4970 X² wird er sicherlich in der Bucht loswerden.
> mfG Gucky



Was????


----------



## gucky (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

4870X² meine ich natürlich


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja ich weiß aber was meinst du mit : wird er sicherlich in der Bucht loswerden. ???


----------



## gucky (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Er wird sie sicherlich irgendwo im Internet verkaufen, z,B, "ebay" etc.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo wiedermal. Wie schonmal erwähnt klappte alles bei mir. HD4870x² + GTS250.

Auch jetzt mit meiner HD5970 + GTS250 alles bestens. ABER folgendes Problem:
(Schreibe hier, da es ein Problem zwischen den Karten gibt)

HD5970 wegen Eyefinity und 3x Acer V243 (24") dran. Es werden 2 über DVI und einer über Displayport angesteuert. Die TFT´s haben Displayport-Eingang.
Wenn ich den Rechner starte dann wird kein einziger Bildschirm angesteuert (kein Signal). Einzige Lösung ist das Abziehen des Displayport-Steckers vor dem Anschalten und wenn POST angezeigt wird auf den anderen 2 TFT´s dann DP-Kabel wieder dran. Im Windows kann ich Eyefinity problemlos einstellen und stundenlang nutzen 

Und jetzt kommt der Clou:
Ich habe daraufhin probiert und folgendes festgestellt. Also einen Fernseher (LCD) über HDMI an die Nvidia dran und siehe  da der Rechner zeigt alles auf der zweiten Karte an. Das kuriose ist,  dass im Windows die HD5970 komplett weg ist. Deshalb sind also alle 3  Monitore aus. Habe nun meine Start-Prozedur (DP-Kabel ab und dran)  wiederholt und siehe da alles wie vorhin beschrieben.
Irgendwie scheint die Radeon von der Nvidia beeinflusst zu werden und zwar OHNE Windows.
Hat einer ne Idee?

Danke im voraus, da es ja nicht ganz ein PhysX-Problem ist...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol, auch nicht schlecht. 
Die nVidia kann das nicht beeinflussen, sondern nur das Mainboard. Prüfe mal deine BIOS Einstellungen, bei Init. VGA first und da kann man meistens PCI, PCI-e u.s.w. vielleicht gibt es da ne möglichkeit.


----------



## wilsonmp (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Richtig. PCI und dann PEG bis PEG5. Hab bisher PCI, PEG und PEG1 probiert. Das lustige ist ja, dass die HD5970 startet wenn ein Monitor von den 3 nicht angeschlossen (bzw. stromlos, also Strom-Stecker raus) ist.

Meine Behelfsstart-Prozedur = Rechner und 2 Monitore an, wenn Rechner piept und die POST-Daten gezeigt werden dann den 3. an Strom. Da kommt man sich dämlich vor


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@wilsonmp das muss am BIOS liegen.
@gucky die schöne 4870X² aber ich kann sie mir nicht leisten.


----------



## wilsonmp (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Graka-Bios oder MB?

Hab auch noch meine 4870x² übrig (is ne OC von MSI). Was ist die über´n Daumen noch wert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Beides möglich, wo ich das Mainboard zu erst mal updaten würde.


----------



## wilsonmp (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bios is das neueste vom Board und Graka gibt´s nur eins.

Sollte am besten ein neuen Thread aufmachen oder? Ich zerlaber ja deine klasse Anleitung!


----------



## Skaos (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi, ich wollte mich mal recht herzlich bedanken, laut dem JX3 Benchmark läuft Physx ausgezeichnet!! 

Ein kleines Prob hab ich aber noch, bei (ich glaub du kannst es nicht mehr hören) Mafia II .. das Spiel startet auch nach erneuter Installation nicht mehr.. schmiert direkt beim Laden ab.. gibts da noch nen Trick den ich beim Verfolgen des Threads hier übersehen hab oder woran kann das liegen.. am Ende des Installationsmenüs wird ja gefragt ob PhysX und DirectX noch installiert werden sollen.. hab bei beiden den Haken nicht gesetzt.. oder kann der rein und das ist der Grund..?? Wollte lieber fragen bevor der mir ein PhysX Update macht, mit dem der Patch nicht umgehen kann.. mein Setup: 5870 und ne 260 GTX.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen hier, die Anleitung ist echt kinderleicht wenn man alles genaustens befolgt!! 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut, installiere mal den 9.10.0513 PhysX Treiber und den PhysXpatch 1.04ff( abges. Modus), ob es dann geht.
@wilsonmp ich zergrüble mir auch schon den Kopf. 
Wird eigentlich das BIOS und das P.O.S.T. angezeigt oder ist da auch schon alles weg( auf den Bildschirm)?


----------



## wilsonmp (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon

Nein, bei 3 TFT´s ist die Karte wie deaktiviert, alles bleibt aus. Sie sendet kein Signal (an kein TFT). BIOS und das P.O.S.T. werden über die Nvidia ausgespuckt.

 hab mit Rücksicht auf deine Anleitung mal einen neuen Beitrag aufgemacht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...tsames-verhalten-meiner-hd5970-eyefinity.html

also falls es noch Ideen gibt. Immer raus damit. Probiere fast alles


----------



## Skaos (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so hab nochmal rumgespielt.. also Physx über Mafia installieren und dann (erneut) patchen geht wie zu erwarten war nicht 

Ich habs nun mit der Kombi laufen:
NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff 
das funzt wunderbar, wie es im Thread beschrieben wird.. 
Vorher hatte ich den Treiber von der nVidia-Seite, 258.96 WHQL, da ein neuerer hier noch nicht angeboten wird (Physx ist ja hier imho gleich mit an Bord, zusätzlich kam der 1.04ff Patch zum Einsatz..) 
hab mir nach dem 259er dann echt nen Wolf gesucht  scheint nur ein OEM-Treiber zu sein und deswegen nicht direkt zum Download zu stehen.

Also für Mafia brauchts wohl ne aktuellere Version, womit dann nur die obige Kombi möglich ist, bei mir zumindest 

Vielen Dank wie gesagt für die Anleitung, klappt wunderbar


----------



## Ronso (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit einen Rechner mit der ATI 5850 laufen. Macht es Sinn meine alte Grafikkarte Nvidia 8800GTX als PhysX-Karte zu nutzen? Wenn man dem Bericht bei Tomshardware Glauben schenken soll, wird die Nvidia meine ATI stark ausbremsen.

Was sagen die Experten hier? Bzw. wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## santhrax (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Ronso, 

habe auch die 5850 + 8800 GT am Laufen (siehe Signatur) - no problems!
Merke auch nicht, dass irgendwas ausgebremst wird.

Treiber:
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff + 10.9 CCC

Hast du nen Link zu Tomshardware's Bericht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Skaos sehr gut das es geht, wie gesagt der 9.10.0513 ist bei Mafia Pflicht. 
@Ronso Das hängt ganz von rest deines System ab.( CPU, MB, RAM, RAID ja oder nein) ist für mich gesehen, bullshitt Tomshardware's. Ich habe über 1 Jahr Erfahrung in Sachen ATI+nVidia gesammelt und da weis ich schon von was ich rede.
@santhrax link ist auf seite 101.


----------



## PanzerHase (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute ich hab mir grad ne 9600GT gekauft da sie in Benchmarks die Nase vorn hatte. Ich wollt jetzt fragen wie das läuft wenn ich den Treiber 10.9 von ATI hab welchen Patch/Crack muss ich da nehmen? 
Ach grad gelesen: 
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff + 10.9 CCC
kann ich dann eig. den ATI Treiber weiter patchen?
Für ne 4870x2 bekommt man mit glück 180-230... Kein Mist schau mal bei ebay. Hab auch dran gedacht weil eine für sofort für 180 dran war hab mir aber dann meine 2. 5770 gekauft für 100 Eus...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja der ATI Treiber ist von nVidia unabhängig aber ich empfehle vor jeden neuen ATI-Treiber den alten deinstallieren.
Bei nVidia immer abwarten bis hier eine Info da steht, sonst kann es sein das PhysX nicht mehr geht, wenn du auf eigene Gefahr den nVidia Treiber updatest.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Neuer Treiber ist da : 260.63 Beta mit PhysX System Software v. 9.10.0514. 
Ich teste Gleich mal ob die 514 mit dem 1.04 ff kompatibel ist.


----------



## PanzerHase (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Was kann da passieren? Kann eig. was schrott gehen wenn ich das mit den Treibern zerhaue?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Treiber Schrott, Windows Blue screen, Windows will nicht mehr oder Treiber lässt sich nicht Neuinstallieren.


----------



## PanzerHase (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Aber sonst nix mit Hardware schrott oder? Als Win is mir wurst. Weil alles kann man neu drauf werfen. Aber wenn meine beiden 5770er oder mein CPU schrott wärn...


----------



## Skaos (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nein mit dem Treiber kannst du dir die Hardware nicht schrotten.. der Treiber ist rein softwareseitig und sagt dem Betriebssystem wie es mit dem Gerät umzugehen hat.. wenn du es allerdings im Treiber bzw dessen Einstellungen mit bspw dem OC zu sehr übertreibst kannst du auch durch den Treiber deine Hardware zum reinen Ausstellungsstück machen, aber da man das eh nur machen sollte wenn man sich auskennt, sollte das eher selten vorkommen 

Wie stehts denn mit dem neuen NV Treiber Gordon?


----------



## PanzerHase (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Na sowas weiß ich klar aber ich meint net das da was is oder so... trozdem danke für die antwort


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*so Big update:* die PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware ( Link hier: http://physxfiles.com/PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi ).
einfach drüber installieren, läuft fehlerfrei.


----------



## Animalix (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*!!!!!bitte auf @Gordon-1979 warten!!!!!!*


nur mal so als vorab Info.Ich habe den neuen schon mal getestet und er läuft bei mir ohne Probleme.
Ich habe den 260.63 Beta mit PhysX System Software v. 9.10.0514 einfach "drübergebügelt",ohne vorher den alten zu deinstallieren.Es gab keinen Grund dafür,alles lief vorher ohne Probleme.Von daher kann ich keine Aussage treffen,ob der neue Treiber besser bzw eventuelle Probleme behebt.Bitte wartet ab bis Gordon das bestätigt,er hat die fundierten kentnisse,und testet das Gewissenhaft.
Ich bin immer zu ungedultig,und brauch das Kribbeln im Bauch.xD


da isser ja schon,und ich bin mal schnell weg_____________________:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

**2. Update 9.10.0514**:
Zum neuen Treiber:
1. nVidia hat was eingefügt so das die Karte weiter erkannt bleibt und der Treiber funktioniert, aber das PhysX ist nach den update nicht mehr aktiv. *JX3 Benchmark zeigt es an, das PhysX fehlt*
2. Also nach dem update vom 9.10.0514, ( komplett-treiber ist nicht nötig), im abgesicherten Modus den PhysX patch 1.04ff ausführen. Dann geht es wieder.
3. Der PhysX 9.10.0514 hat definitiv Leistungszuwachs, bei mir ca. 5%. Bin daher Positiv überrascht und Mafia ist dabei auch mit Leistungszuwachs zu rechnen.


----------



## Skaos (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Danke fürs Testen der Link oben geht bei mir leider nicht, kannst du da bitte nochmal nachsehen 

Danke

€dit: So selbst was gefunden, mit dem neuen nVidia Treiber liefs bei mir leider nicht, kein Plan was da daneben ging.. aber mit dem alten läufts, auch mit dem neuen PhysX-Treiber.. der Leistungszuwachs hält sich bei mir aber (absolut gesehen) in Grenzen .. ca. 0,4 FPS mehr, damit 29,0FPS, beim Mafia Bench (PhysX high).. sind ja immerhin auch 8%, aber wie gesagt.. absolut gesehen kann man das wohl getrost vernachlässigen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Reserve-Link:
PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi
Der richtige kommt heute Nachmittag.
ich benutze den NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0514 + Patch 1.04ff


----------



## Skaos (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut dann haben wir die gleiche Kombi am Laufen


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich möchte mich zwischendurch einfach mal bei Gordon für die Pflege dieses Threads bedanken.

Habe gestern zum ersten Mal seit einigen Monaten wieder auf aktuelle Software hochgerüstet, hier AMD 10.9, Nvidia 258.96 und PysX 1.04 und stelle fest: So einfach war das Updaten noch nie seit ich es Ende 2009 zum ersten Mal gemacht habe!

Win 7/64, 5870 Vapor-X und 9600GT sagen Danke für die leicht verständliche Anleitung und die passenden Links.

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## PanikGOW (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,
@ Gorden-1979,
Super dankeschön für die Anleitung.Habe es gestern alles nach Anleitung gemacht und es hat ohne Probleme super hingehauen.Tolle Sache 5970 + 8800GT,beide auf einen Board,nicht schlecht.Also 
nochmals "Danke".Lg panik


----------



## PanzerHase (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich soll jetzt:
1) Den Nvidia Treiber laden
2) den Physx Treiber laden
3) Alle Treiber von Nvidia deinstallen wenn welche da sin
4) den nvidia Treiber install
5) den Physx Treiber install und dann den Mod?
6) das mit dem Bildschirm
7) Physx aktivieren

Also erstmal dei Treiber laden. Dann den Treiber install und Physx draufwerfen und dann den Mod oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut panzerhase, lustiger Name.
1. ja wäre Praktisch wenn du die Treiber von nVida hast.( Empfehlung der Hauses: NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0514 (Siehe post 1051) + Patch 1.04ff )
2. absolute alle nVidia Treiber deinstallieren.
3. Neustart
4. NV treiber installieren ( 258.69 Beta+ 9.10.0.514 )
5. Neustart
6. Abgesicherter modus ( F8 oder F6 Drücken )
6.1. Patch 1.04 ff Installieren, richtige Meldung siehe erste Seite
7. Neustart
8. Fertig(Siehe Bilder erste seite)
Cool Skaos, läuft auch sehr gut.
@nilssohn , @PanikGOW Danke, danke , Helfe immer wieder gerne. Für manche ist Lob, Respekt und netten Menschen ein sehr großer Lohn, genau deswegen mache ich das.
Liebe Grüße Gordon


----------



## PanzerHase (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

F*ck! Ich wollt die Karte in nen x1 stecken. Geht ja is ja nur für physx. Aber was is? Da ist ja noch nen Nipel am Ende von den x1 Ding! Also muss ich entweder die Karte oder den x1 einsägen . Außerdem sind nur 0,5cm Platz zwischen 1. und 2. 5770... Ach man der Platz ginge die karten werden bei last nicht mal 67°C heiß aber das mit dem x1... 
Da müsste ich ja nun 1 der vergoldeten Kontakte aussägen oder? Beeinträchtigt das die Karte wenn man sie später wieder in nen x16 steckt? Würde das nun mit dem x1 100% gehen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

link war auch auf der ersten seite , aber hier lesen das hat schon eine mit erfolg gemacht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1460081-post94.html


----------



## PanzerHase (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Edit: Geht auch sowas: http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Slot-PCI-Express-1x-PCIE-Riser-Verlangerung-Risercard-/220677452596?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Geh%C3%A4use&hash=item336166b334
Da müsste man ja nur an dem Ding schnippeln dann auf den x1 stecken und dann die Karte drauf... Also wenn man das beim Mobo macht öffnet man ja den x1 slot nach hinten so das die Karte reinpasst. Wenn ich das Ding in den normalen x1 slot steck muss ich ja nur das Ding nach hinten öffnen und die Karte drauf stecken oder?


----------



## Faxenkram (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> @Faxenkram was soll das??? PhysX besteht nicht nur aus Mafia II. Dieses Spiel benötigt sehr gute Hardware.
> Und zu tomshardware , schau dir mal deren Hardware an!!!
> Ich habe schon so oft Geschrieben (und manchmal kotzt mich das an, das manche denken es besser zu wissen) das ein gutes System eine gute PhysX-karte brauch. Wenn man eine Highend System hat sollt man eine gute PPU besitzen.



Hi Gordon, 

hab gestern endlich mein neues Spielgerät fertiggestellt - und alles läuft!! - Jippee!! 

Du fragst was das soll?? - naja, ich spiele auf drei Monitoren und bei 6 Megapixel Auflösung kam mir die 9600GT mit DDR2-Ram schon etwas limitierend vor. Meine Tests haben mir gezeigt, dass die 3-fache Auflösung auch das PhysX Overlay erheblich mehr fordert als das Spielen auf einem Display.
Natürlich habe ich mir die GTX470 nicht nur für Mafia II angeschafft. (Dafür aber auch)
Es gibt z.B. einen 470/480 PhysX Patch für Batman AA - mit erheblich mehr Physx-Last 
Ausserdem passt die 470 leistungsmässig besser zu meinen 4 ATI GPU's und wird mir sicher auch künftig viel Spaß bereiten.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Werk:

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4076/rigx.jpg

Erste Eindrücke:

Vantage Test: P50350 (vorher P44500) 
PhysX Fluidmark 1.2.0: 96 SPS / 56 points (vorher 19 SPS / 23 points)

Reports zu Mafia 2 und Metro reiche ich nach, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.

Übrigens: Toms Harware Guide ist nun mittlerweile seit 14 Jahre eine Referenz bei den Hardware-Sites (so lange lese ich auch dort schon) und deren Hardware-Tests sind immer noch denen der meisten Hardware-Seiten um Klassen voraus. 

Greets !


----------



## PanzerHase (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich glaub ich muss es lassen. Wenn ich son Ding draufstecke dann müsste ich endlos schrauben das dei Graka nicht wackelt...  Oder was sonst?
Hier mal Bilder vom PC:
Da müsste sie hin aber 2cm höher würde passen mit dem Riser-Ding aber...
Bild: dsc00256tefz.jpg - abload.de
Da sollte sie hin:
Bild: dsc00258ze86.jpg - abload.de

Vom Platz gepasst wär nicht zu heiß geworden...

Oder habt ihr noch ne Idea?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wieso willst du eine Rieser-karte nutzen. Den obersten PCI-e 1x Sockel hinten vorsichtig aufbrechen, Geforce Rein, fertig. Und da wird nix wackeln, wird ja noch an der Blende angeschraubt.
@Faxenkram, wenn Toms Harware Guide dort so Perfekt ist, warum bist du dann hier???


----------



## PanzerHase (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Naja ist ja etwas böse find ich wenn ich jetzt nen Messer nehm und einfach das Ding aufschneide. Weil wenn dasmit der 9600GT nicht richtig läuft dann hab ich nen schrott Mobo.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

oder du testest es erst mal mit einer Rieser Karte und dann kannst du den Umbau durchführen, fast der Test geglückt ist.


----------



## PanzerHase (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mein Problem ist das ich die Graka mit der Riser nicht zwischen die 5770er bauen kann weil da ist die Crossfirebrücke. Also muss ich sie oben hinbauen ohne Risercard gehts oben nicht weil das der RAM ist. Aslo muss die Riser drauf dann kommt das mit dem RAM hin aber wie mach ich die da fest? da ist die Karte im Prinzip 2cm verschoben. Das ist eig. das einzige wie bekomm ich die dort fest das sie nicht runterfällt?


----------



## Faxenkram (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



> @Faxenkram, wenn Toms Harware Guide dort so Perfekt ist, warum bist du dann hier???


Ich verstehe Dein Problem damit nicht, dass ich hier in diesem Thread auf ein paar neue Artikel über PhysX verwiesen habe. Ich dachte, es würde die Leute hier interessieren!

Meine Posts waren als positiver Beitrag gemeint.

Ich wollte Euch nur meine Erfolge mit ATI+PhysX in einem High End System mitteilen und auch meine Freude darüber teilen, dass es so gut funktioniert.

THG ist seit Äonen eine gute Seite für Hardware-Reports. Na und? Was ist dabei? Es gibt gute und schlechte. Ich hätte sicher nicht aus der Computerbild zitiert. 

Ich habe Dich vor knapp einem Jahr hier kontaktiert, weil ich PhysX nicht richtig zum Laufen bekam und Du hast mir geholfen.

Dafür bin ich Dir sehr dankbar und freue mich, dass Du dieses Projekt so konsequent verfolgst und seit Beginn dieses Threads den Leuten kontinuierlich hilfst! 

Deshalb wollte ich meine Erfahrungen bezüglich PhysX HIER berichten und nicht auf ExtremeSystems, THG, Guru3D, Heise oder sonstwo.

Scheinbar ist mein Beitrag hier nicht erwünscht. Na gut, damit muss ich leben.

Ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der ATI+ NV-PhysX Installation!!


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Faxenkram: Ich finde deine Links bereichernd. Lass' dich nicht ärgern.


----------



## Faxenkram (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@nilssohn    Danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Faxenkram, sorry das ich so schlecht rüber kam, aber hab viel um die ohren und dabei auch viel Ärger.
Sorry.


----------



## PanzerHase (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab grad die Karte eingebaut aber es geht nicht! wenn ich rechtsklick geh kommt Nvidia System und da kann ich nix mit Physx an oder ausmachen nur das CUDA außerdem wenn ich den Nvidiatreiber drauf hab kann ich den Physxpatch nicht install physx ist schon installiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

meinst du das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ja dann ist PhysX an.


----------



## PanzerHase (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

War auch so nur in diesen Benchmark hat alles die CPU gemacht und die Karte war bei 0%. Hab jetzt wieder meine 2 Babys Crossfire laufen. Ich geb die Karte über die Woche meinen Bruder der will die mal mit seiner 275 testen... Wenn sie ihm was bringt kauft er sie mir ab. Was meint ihr GTX275+GT9600? Außerdem wenn ich ne Lösung hab wegen Board steck ich die Karte einfach wieder rein. Danke für die Hilfe nur ich wiss net warum heut noch 2h basteln wenn ich die Karte nicht mehr einbaue? Es sei den jemand tauscht mit mir ein Asus P5Q PRO gegen ein Asus P5Q Deluxe^^
Aber trozdem nochmal danke obwohl ich wieder auf 0 stehe.


----------



## KaerMorhen (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Da dachte ich mir mal, dass ich ein wenig Gothic 4 spiele und wupps... erkennt er meinen grossen Monitor nichtmehr, .. bei CS:S schliert und schleift das Bild auch nur lahm herum.. Mikrolaags und Verzögerungen, nVidia karte ausgebaut und es läuft einwandfrei.

Also gibt es wohl noch ein paaar Spiele die mit der Kombination Probleme haben.. zumal Gothic 4 eh noch nicht optimiert ist und des öfteren Probleme auftreten


----------



## Chronowerx (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich hab auch eine Kombi (5870+GT240) bei mir drin und spiele Gothic 4 bis auf die Mikrolaags ohne Probleme und am 12.10. kommt ja der Patch hoffe da kommt dann die richtige Mehrkern Optimierung. Glaube also nicht das es daran liegen kann. Denn in der Demo gab es diese Probleme nicht mit den laags.

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## Faxenkram (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hoffe der Gothic 4 Patch behebt noch andere Sachen. Das das Spiel kein Eyefinity unterstützt hat mich schon geschockt. Auflösung geht, aber FOV (field of view) geht gar nicht! Gothic 2 und 3 und Risen unterstützen Eyefinity hervorragend! 

@ Gordon: OK, ist angenommen!

Ich habe übrigens vor meiner Abreise noch den *Batman AA 470/480 PhysX Patch* ausprobiert und war schwer beeindruckt: Es wird nur die RBB.dll ausgetauscht. Der Effekt ist, dass sich bei gleicher Konfig und 6Mpixel Auflösung unter der Einstellung 'PhysX Hoch' die Framerate mehr als verdoppelt. Vorher durchschnittlich 45 FPS, nach dem Dateiaustausch  durchschnittlich 111 FPS!! Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Speedi123 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi 

ich hab ein problem und zwar hab ich alles nach der anleitung gemacht kann dann auch die karte auswählen siehe bild aber ich hab kein physx weder in fluid mark noch in 3d mark oder mafia 2 hab win 7 64bit nvidia treiber 258.96 physx 9.10.0513 und 9.10.0514 probiert physx mod hab ich 1.04ff

schon mal danke


----------



## Skaos (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm komisch, die Kombi läuft eigentlich.. zur Not die Anleitung nochmal von vorn durchgehen, ruhig auch mit driver sweeper reinigen vl hilfts noch irgendwelche störenden Überreste zu entfernen..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Neues PhysX Spiel: Demolition Company Der Abbruch Simulator. Recht witzig. nVidia wird aber voll genutzt und recht gute Zerstörungssimu, aber die grafik ist nicht die beste.


----------



## PanzerHase (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ist bei mir auch so selbst als ich alles nochmal gemacht habe gings nicht... Ich habdie Karten jetzt meinen Bruder gegeben und wenn ich mir nen neus Board kaufen sollte bau ich die wieder ein weil Physx wird ja nicht krasser oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

PhysX ist eine kleine Verschönerung , wie volumetrischer Rauch, Partikel, Stoff und Objekte mit PhysX . So weit ich informiert bin sollt PhysX nicht mehr an Leistung zu nehmen, Mafia II  war bis jetzt ein extremes Paradebeispiel und ich glaube nicht, das was noch höheres raus kommt.
@Speedi123 nimm bitte JX3-Benchmark zum testen, Fluidmark ist bullshit.


----------



## PanzerHase (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich werds nochmal versuchen und weiß jemand wo ich ne Risercard x1 kaufen kann die unter 6 Euro liegt?
Und es geht mit meine Asus P5Q PRO wenn ich 2 5770er @ 8 lanes und eine GT 9600 @ 1 lane laufen lasse?


----------



## Speedi123 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi 

es geht nach ein paar studen rum probiren mit nvida treiber 258.69 und physx 9.10.0514 auf jeden fall mal danke und gleich noch eine frage ist es möglich weil ich ja eine 8800 drin hab auch die fluid demo zum laufen zu bekommen ist ja für die 8000 und 9000 reihe aber wenn ichs jetzt starte kommt fatal error weil ich keine 8000 oder 9000 hätte  

gordon   danke ja der JX3-benchmark ist gut ach ist des ergebniss siehe bild gut oder schlecht mit 1280x1024 mit 4xmsaa

danke schon mal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@PanzerHase 2 5770er @ 8 lanes und  GT 9600 @ 1 lane ist ok es sind zwischen 1x,4x und 8x max 10 FPS unterschied bei PhysX.
Ich habe ähnliche werte, aber die sind gut.


----------



## Speedi (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich find die Anleitung sehr interessant, jedoch kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da ich ne nVidia Karte hab und das gar nicht brauche^^ 
Aber sonst find ich's gut...
Nur muss man den gesamten ersten Post 2 mal lesen, da die Grammatik und der Satzaufbau echt schlecht ist^^
Man blickt da gar nicht so richtig durch...

Zum Verschönern wäre ein Update mal angebracht, denke ich...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Speedi schrieb:


> Ich find die Anleitung sehr interessant, jedoch kann ich damit nichts anfangen, da ich ne nVidia Karte hab und das gar nicht brauche^^
> Aber sonst find ich's gut...
> Nur muss man den gesamten ersten Post 2 mal lesen, da die Grammatik und der Satzaufbau echt schlecht ist^^
> Man blickt da gar nicht so richtig durch...
> ...


Lass es, OK. Das war nur im guten. 
*NIEMAND HAT SICH BIS JETZT BESCHWERT, KOMISCH ODER?
JEDER HAT ES VERSTANDEN, AUSSER DU?
DEINE POST WAR TOTAL SINNLOS UND GEGENSTANDSLOS. ICH FINDE EINFACH NUR EINE FRECHHEIT WAS DU DIR DABEI RAUS NIMMST.*


----------



## PanzerHase (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Man kanns natürlich anders schreiben aber er kümmert sich drum. Ich weiß nicht wie viel er hier geschrieben hat aber ne Menge. Also das war etwas hart ausgedrückt find ich. Er gibt sich wirklich Mühe allen zu helfen! 
Außerdem gabs sowas auch mal in English auch mit dem Bild wenn ich das übersetzt hätte...  Aslo lasst sowas mal ok? Manche schreiben das Howto und das sind sie weg: 
Re:,, Kannst du mir Helfen?''
Keine Zeit!
oder ich hab doch was geschrieben!
Sowas kenn ich von anderen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

THX PanzerHase. Das war nett von dir. 
Und die erste Seite habe ich schon zum 3. mal verändert.


----------



## Skaos (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mal ehrlich man kann sich auch anstellen, klar sind kleine Fehler drin, aber es ist verständlich und das was Panzerhase sagte ja nun wirklich viel wichtiger.. Ich hab lieber einen sehr netten und schnellen Support bei ner ohnehin verständlichen Anleitung, als einen lupenreinen Text der mir aber gar nichts bringt, wenn sich der Fehlerteufel einschleicht..

Von daher, für die entdeckten Fehler: finders keepers


----------



## PanzerHase (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So Fr/Sa werd ich die Karte nochmal einbauen. Wenns geht kauf ich mir ne Risercard x1 für 6,98$ und seh mal wie ich das mach. Wenn jemand ne Idea hat da soll sie hin:
Bild: dsc00256tefz.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mach mal ein bild vom ganzen Tower.


----------



## Speedi123 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi 

und noch mal die frage ob man die fluid demo von nvida zum laufen bekommen kann mit einer ati 4850 und eine 8800 gts als physx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

du meinst die fluid_demo_1.0.1.3 ?
So weit ich weiß, lies die sich nicht starte, weil die die nVidia nicht erkannte. 
Wenn das so sein sollte, keine Ahnung, habe sie auch nicht an bekommen.


----------



## PanzerHase (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja aber die Karte ist fast so gut wie die 4850 selber also es geht aber wenn du deine 4850 verkaufst und dir noch ne 8800 gt kaufst kommt du besser weg. Ne 8800 kostet bei ebay max 45 Euro mit Versand.

Hier mal nen Bild wenns nicht reicht dann mach ich mal ein neues.
Bild: dsc001565qwm.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Speedi123 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi 

nein geht net hab ein cf bord und meine 4850 toxic hat bis jetzt noch alles geschafft bin zufrieden da mit hat aber leiter nur 512 mb ram und die 8800 gts ist net so gut ist auch noch leiter nur die 320 mb variande und ich bleib bei ati find ich besser


----------



## PanzerHase (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

na wenn dun CF Board hast dann ist es sinnlos.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi ihr beiden PanzerHase und Speedi123. Nette diskusion. Mache ich auch mal mit.
Also eine 4850 ist wie ne 8800gts so wie ich das lese, aber du hast dabei 2 Vorteile:
1. Vorteil, Monitor an der ATI : ATI-Stream-Technologie verfügbar( Für Videos konvertieren ist das gut)
2. Vorteil, Monitor an der nVidia: nVidias Cuda-Technologie verfügbar( Für Videos konvertieren ist das gut, oder spiele die das unterstützen wie Just cause 2)
Panzerhase das Bild ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## PanzerHase (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ich hab keine andere cam. Außerdem bestell ich jetzt das Ding und verscuh es einfach mal die 7 Euro hin oder her. Aber danke fürs kümmern.


----------



## Speedi123 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wie gesagt ich lass es sowiso erst mal so es funktioniert alles bis auf die fluid demo aber na ja lebens wichtig ist die net wenigstes mafia 2 kann man jetzt mal ohne hänger spielen mit vollen physx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

PanzerHase mach mal das bild bei viel licht und nicht im dunkeln.


----------



## MaxMax (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> PhysX ist eine kleine Verschönerung , wie volumetrischer Rauch, Partikel, Stoff und Objekte mit PhysX . So weit ich informiert bin sollt PhysX nicht mehr an Leistung zu nehmen, Mafia II  war bis jetzt ein extremes Paradebeispiel und ich glaube nicht, das was noch höheres raus kommt.
> @Speedi123 nimm bitte JX3-Benchmark zum testen, Fluidmark ist bullshit.



naja, jx3 macht max. 17% gpu-physx-last bei mir, wenn wer richtig und mit kurzer ladezeit physx testen will der sollte sich den Physx screensaver von SPRICH IN BILDERN MIT GRAFIK PLUS holen, da sind meist 30-40% physx last drinnen, und man merkts eindeutig wenn physx nicht aktiviert ist (=standbilder...)


----------



## Speedi123 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

allso bei den bildschirmschoner hab ich ohne physx so 8 bilder bei wasser und sonst 30-40 aber wenn physx an ist hab ich so 50-60 auser bei wasser gehts weng runder die karte ist ca 50 prozent ausgelasstet


----------



## co181 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo,, ich habe heute meine 8600 gt zu meiner 5770 eingebaut. und wollte physX nutzen. habe alles nach der beschreibung auf seite 1 gemacht. habe als nv treiber den 258.96 und mod 1.04f genommen- hat alles soweit gefuntzt. nur kann ich bei j3x benchmark nicht die option anwählen die man anklicken können müsste. jetzt befürchte ich das physx nicht funktioniert. jetzt meine frage muss ich zusätzlich noch einen physX treiber installieren.? über den hier manchmal gesprochen wird? also z.b dieses PhysX_9.10.0514 ?? oder nur den normalen nvidia grafikkarten treiber und fertig?


----------



## Skaos (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

versuch lieber beides einzeln zu installieren, die Komplettpakete von nVidia haben bei mir auch nicht wirklich gebarbeitet.. Bzw installier den PhysX_9.10.0514 einfach nochmal drüber und patche dann nach Anleitung (im abgesicherten Modus usw.), dann sollte es gehen.

MfG SkaosV


----------



## PanzerHase (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich warte jetzt 4 Tage auf dei mistige x1 Risercard ich hoffe die kommt noch... wie lang braucht TNT so fürn Brief?


----------



## co181 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habs jez einzeln noch installiert und dann neu gestartet und im abge. modus den patch nochmal ausgegführt. es geht trotzdem nicht. weiss nicht was ich noch machen soll? kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Skaos (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hm also wenn du dich wirklich genau an die Anleitung gehalten hast sollte es eigentlich gehen.. versuch mal den Treiber einzeln zu bekommen, nicht das Paket.. vorher halt wirklich alles deinstallieren (evtl. mit Driversweeper reinigen) usw.. und Geduld haben, das wird schon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@co181 Kann dein 8600GT PhysX, denn es gibt 8600gt`s die können das nicht. Siehe herstellerseite.


----------



## Skaos (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Oh echt, sowas gibts auch? dachte alles ab der 8er Serie kann das, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das dachte ich auch aber ein User hatte es mir gezeigt, es gibt 8600gt, 9500gt und 9600gt die es nicht können und sind dafür etwas billiger.


----------



## co181 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habe eine Asus EN8600 GT SILENT mit 256MB. ich such jetzt mal auf der Herstellerseite nach Angaben

http://www.amazon.de/Asus-EN8600GT-SILENT-Grafikkarte-256MB/dp/B000QCK0C0


----------



## co181 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



co181 schrieb:


> ich habe eine Asus EN8600 GT SILENT mit 256MB. ich such jetzt mal auf der Herstellerseite nach Angaben
> 
> Asus EN8600GT SILENT/2DHT Grafikkarte PCIe 256MB DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 

habe bis jetzt nichts dazu gefunden. Weder auf Datenblättern noch bei Asus.


----------



## PanzerHase (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jetzt brauch ich Hilfe! Also hab die Karte eingebaut den Treiber drauf. Physx war mit drauf mit dem Treiber. So Neustart Mod drauf Neustart Froggy Demo gezogen und vorher gescannt die 9600Gt wurde erkannt. Froggy drauf gestarte cant find programm 2 und so was ist falsch? Und woran erkennt man ob die Karte Physx macht oder nicht? Hab jetzt den NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff genommen der treiber geht beim physx sagt er wegen fehler abgebrochen warum? und 1.04ff update 7? ich hab nur den 1.04 genommen...


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Sicher, dass du überhaupt den Patch brauchst? Bei mir hats nämlich auch ohne funktioniert 

Habe erst alle Treiber runtergeschmissen, HD5850 eingebaut, ATI Treiber drauf, Neustart, 8800GTS dazu, 258.96 WHQL und PhysX Runtime drauf, Neustart und fertig. 
Per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop-> NVidia Systemsteuerung konnte ich CUDA etc. aktivieren und damit läuft PhysX.
Ich benutze Windows 7 Professional x64 

Das lustige daran ist, dass die 8800er eigentlich defekt war und kein Bild mehr ausgibt (dementsprechend niedrig war der Kaufpreis), aber für PhysX (inkl. OC) scheint es gut zu reichen


----------



## PanzerHase (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nur treiber oder was oder mod dazu oder physx patch? ich hab den treiber ohne phsyx genommen und so oder so gehts nicht. ich kann die 9600 als cuda karte nehmen aber physx läuft immernoch per cpu... hast du icq skype oder xfire? wenn ja send mal bitte. kann mine 9600 Gt nun physx es soll ja auch welche hne geben wie erkennt man das?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Masterchief79 woher weist du das PhysX geht? Am Treiber sieht man das seit den seit dem 260.xx wird dies im Treiber angezeigt obwohl PhysX aus ist. als info.
@ Panzerhase Bitte lies dir den Thread durch nimm dir bitte die zeit, dann werden all deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## PanzerHase (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hab nur langsmam keine Lust mehr. Ich habs genau so gamcht wie es da steht um im CP Cuda angemacht und im Benchmark geht es nicht. die Karte hat Strom ist im x1 hat die Treiber aber der physxtreiber will nicht. Wenn ich mit driver sweeper drüber geh bleibt IMMERNOCH Mist drin der nicht weggeht wie soller ich den wegbekommen? nix geht mit dem dummen Ding hier... Nicht vor 2 wocehn nicht vor einer nicht jetzt.
Ich lad jetzt das: 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0514 + Patch 1.04f. Ist es wurst welchen 1.04ff ich habe?

Schritt 5: Starten Sie das System im abgesicherten Modus durch drücken von F8. 
Wählen Sie die oberste abgesicherten Modus. 
Führen Sie nun die PhysX-Patch, den Sie im Schritt 2 heruntergeladen haben. 
Es sollte mehrere Dateien im Bericht ausgebessert werden.  wenn funktioniert hat sieht es so aus 

Also normal nach Download NV Treiber installn dann in ab-Modus und den Physxpatch 9.10.0514 ausführen und dann den Mod drüber? Neustart und das wars?


----------



## PanzerHase (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gut ich mach jetzt nochmal anderes ich lad den Treiber install ihn gehn in AB-Modus mach 1.04ff drauf und Neustart... Ah sieh an jetzt kann ich gar kein Treiber mehr installn wie net. Man die Karte fliegt gleich aus dem Fenster! War wieder so klar ey. Bei allen geths beim max. 3 mal beim ir gehts nach dem 30 mal nicht.
Da Bild:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntt5f1.jpg

So wenn ich einen Treiber ohne Physx installe und dann Physx installn will geht es nicht ach nach dem mob im AB-Modus. Install ich Treiber mit Physx geh in den AB-Modus gehts auch nicht. Ich mach genau das:
Treiber alden mmit Physx drin genau den den du hast.
Neustart und gleich in den AB-Modus und 1.04ff drauf.
Neustart dann in CP da ist CUDA schon an. dann Demo lafen lassen nix mit Physx

So hab ATI + Nvidia Treiber runter... CCC 10.10 installt. Dann Neustart dann Nvidia Treiber 258.69 drauf. Neustart. Neustart in AB-Modus. Den 1.04ff als Admin hat gepatcht ging sehr schnell. Neustart ins CP Cuda war aktiviert. Jetzt sagt mit Jx3 physx loader fehlt. Wat dat?

Kann keiner mal mit team viewer schaun?

Hab versuch ten Physx 9.10.0513 drauf zu machen da kommt wie immer die Meldung: "Vorzeitiges installationsende aufgrund eines Fehlers"

Ok ich Lade jetzt den Treiber 257.21 runter. Der patch Physx auf 9.10.0223. Ich install den nun. Und führe den Mod 1.04ff aus den der sagt ich soll nach der Installation vom Treiber nicht neustarten.
Und es geht wieder nicht. sollte der Teiber nicht Phsyx patchen? Bei mir ist kein Physx drauf.

Physx lässt sich wieder nicht installn und alle die den gleiche nfehler haben schreinben auch aber bekommen keine antwort oder nur müll wie versuch einen anderen. Man ich hänge seit Gestern dran und Physx geht nicht drauf. Was ist mit der 9600 Gt kann MEINE phayx? Ich hab gelesen hier im Forum das manche es NICH können. Wie merke ich das? Das hab ich schonmal gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Wenn die Karte das nicht kann verkauf ich sie und kauf ne andere aber dzu muss ich wissen ob ich alles Sinnlos versuchen weil die Karte kein Physx macht.


----------



## PanzerHase (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> meinst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist das bei mir. NUR in JX3 kann ich kein Physx anmachen in GPU-Z steht es nicht da nix...


----------



## Speedi123 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich hab bei mir mal mein bildschirm an der nvida karte angeschlossen dann hate ich zwar kein bild bist windos aber man da konnte ich dann in jx3 physx auswählen da sieht man gleich ob die karte physx kann oder net 

ach und mit den treiber deiinstalieren hab ich alles ber hand gemacht und dann noch mal mit driver sweeper drüber


----------



## PanzerHase (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kannst du mir nochmal genauer helfen? icq oder skxpe oder so? der physx patch wird bei mir nicht installiert hab jetzt den bildschirm an der 9600 physx istnicht installiert und ich kann es so nicht auswählen

Ok ich schreib nochmal ganz genau:
Ich habe diesen Treiber: 258.69 und werde ihn Installieren.
Ich habe diese Physx: PhysX_9.10.0513 und installe es sofort nach der Treiber installation also nach dem Treiber kein sofortigen Neustart. Nach Physx installieren mache ich einen Neustart. (Aber Physx kann ich nich installieren!)
Dann gehe ich in den AB-Modus und führe den 1.044ff Mod aus den ich geladen hab (genau den aus Seite 1)
Neustart in Win JX3 starten Physx geht nicht.

Ich habe genau die Karte die man auf dem Bild sieht: http://www.nvidia.de/object/product_geforce_9600gt_de.html
Unter ihr steht das: 

Physx und CUDA ready

Also da meine Karte auf dem Bild ist muss sie ja Physx können, aber im GPU-Z steht das nicht. Da steht nur Cuda.

Ich wäre sehr sehr sehr glücklich wenn jemand mir über ICQ, skype, xfire oder Team V. hilft es Schritt für Schritt zu machen. Ich habe bisher alles runtergehauen.
Also CC Cleaner rüber und deinstalliert, Driver Sweeper drüber und Ordner gelöscht. Ich nutze das ATI CCC 10.10.


----------



## Blacky92 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi, ich hab ne HD5870 ist für Physx jetzt ne GTX260 oder ne GTX460 besser?


----------



## PanzerHase (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

460gtx


----------



## New-Bee (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wobei die GTX260 auch langen sollte...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Blacky92 eine 250er reicht , eine 260er und eine 460er wäre zu schnell und zu stark für dein System.
@PanzerHase ich habe auch noch ein Privatleben. Bleib mal auf den Teppich. Mit dein rumgeteste hast du dein Windows 7 geschrottet. Ich habe Skype oder Teamspeak3.


----------



## PanzerHase (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja ist nur das ich jetzt alleine gestern und heut min. 13 h am pc saß und s drauf und wieder runterkloppe kannst mich mal bitte in skype adden? ich warten den ganzen tg drauf das jemand kommt der was weiß. speedi hat es schon versucht weiß aber auch nicht weiter. ich bin nur seit den heutigen 8h leicht gereitzt ich bin grad dran den physx ordner von speedi zu laden mal sehn vllt geht es ja so wär nur toll wenn du mal schaun könntest add mich einfach in skype unter Panzerhase oder wenns net geht unter thomas56789tzu


----------



## Mecksen (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi @ all
bei mir funzt es absolut nicht, hab mich an die anleitung gehalten....
bei GPU-Z ist bei meiner ATI HD 5770 der haken bei PhysX drinn, aber FluidMark 1.2.2. wird immer noch über CPU berechnet.
Meine PhysX Graka ist die GT430, Treiber ist die 260.89, Patch Version ist die 1.04ff und PhysX Systemsoftware ist die 9.10.0514, ATI Treiber ist glaub ich Version 10.08....
Bildschirm hängt an der ATI dran.
schaut euch bitte mal das angehängte bild an...

thx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

versuchs mal bitte mit dem 258er Treiber, ich habs mit dem 260er auch nicht zum Laufen bekommen..


----------



## Mecksen (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das problem ist das ich die graka mit dem 258er nicht zum installen bekomme. weil die gt 430 neu rausgekommen ist und sie nur mit den aktuellsten treibern läuft. mittlerweile hat der patcher auch alle files gepatched. nur kann ich physx immernoch net aktivieren bzw. hab die möglichkeit dazu. diese cmds in dem mod ordner bringen auch nichts... was ist eigentlich dieses nvsvc-set-manual oder automatic????

edit: hab hier was endteckt auf nhchq.com:



> I have a XFX 8600GT with a radeon 5770, and i'm using the newest Geforce driver (260.89, physX 09.10.0514) and the mod 1.04ff works.
> 
> since you are swapping your geforce, you could try something before to see if it works.
> 
> Remove the radeon from your system, turn on the pc, install 260.89  driver (i changed the physx setting in the control panel, don't know if  it matters, probably not). Reinstall the radeon, apply mod and see if it  works.



Quelle:http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-04ff-87.html#post99084


----------



## PanzerHase (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei Mir ist auch kein Harken dort aber bei mir gehts jetzt...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Mecksen schrieb:


> hi @ all
> bei mir funzt es absolut nicht, hab mich an die anleitung gehalten....
> bei GPU-Z ist bei meiner ATI HD 5770 der haken bei PhysX drinn, aber FluidMark 1.2.2. wird immer noch über CPU berechnet.
> Meine PhysX Graka ist die GT430, Treiber ist die 260.89, Patch Version ist die 1.04ff und PhysX Systemsoftware ist die 9.10.0514, ATI Treiber ist glaub ich Version 10.08....
> ...



LOL was willst du eigentlich, hier in dein Bild ist PhysX an, Dieser Thread heißt: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen und nicht Cuda. Ich verstehe nicht warum man dann ständig nach CUDA fragt?
Neue Info siehe erste Seite über CUDA und Fluidmark.


----------



## PanzerHase (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*FluidMark geht bei mir   nur bei meiner 9600 ist physx an bei meiner 5770 nicht^^ aber es geht*


----------



## LJSilver (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Fluidmark funzt, aber JX3 erkennt PhysX nicht mehr mit den 260.XX Treibern.


----------



## O51r15 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin moin!

Ich habe zusätzlich zu meiner Hd4870 eine 9600GT eingebaut, nur leider bekommt der Bildschirm anscheind kein Signal. Sprich der bildschirm bleibt schwarz beim hochfahren, aber windows fährt im hintergrund ganz normal hoch. Tjoa was tun ?!? 
Hab schonmal alle Graga Ausgänge abgeklappert, aber keine Änderung. Solo funzt alles.

Mein System:

Win7 x64
Coolmaster 620W
Asus P5Q Deluxe (BIOS aktuell)
Q9450 (aktuell standart Takt 2,66Ghz)
8GB DDR2 OCZ Reaper (PC2 8500)
Asus EAH4870 1GB (CCC 10.10)

Gainward 9600GT 512MB


----------



## Skaos (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Da kann eigentlich nur dein Mainboard irgendeine Einstellung haben die dir da nen Streich spielt, ich würde mal das Bios durchklappern.. die Radeon sind auf PCIe x16 Slot Nr. 1 und der Monitor wurde auch nur dort angeschlossen, ja??


----------



## O51r15 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Skaos

Danke! Jop, war ne Bios-Einstellung. Hatte ich glatt übersehen 

Lösung:

Einfach unter 
ADVANCED -> CHIPSET -> North Bridge Configuration -> Initiate Graphic Adaptor 
von [PCI/PEG] auf [PEG\PCI] stellen, dann funzt es


----------



## PanzerHase (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey hab meine 9600 Gt von 650/1625/900 MHz auf 750/1725/1000MHz geboxt bisher 2°C wärmer (39°C) in Vantage 1000p mehr. Muss ich eig. alle 3 erhöhen oder nur GPU oder so? mit welchen programm mach ich das? Fluidmark?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mit den erhöhten GPU-takt und leicht erhöhten Shadertakt sollte reichen Vram ist dabei nicht so wichtig. Was meinst du mit: mit welchen programm mach ich das? übertakten?


----------



## Skaos (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



O51r15 schrieb:


> @ Skaos
> 
> Danke! Jop, war ne Bios-Einstellung. Hatte ich glatt übersehen
> 
> ...



Kein Thema, war nach Ausschlussverfahren das logischste und dennoch ins blaue geraten 
Aber was sollte es sein, wenn die Komponenten einzeln ihre Arbeit verrichten


----------



## PanzerHase (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab im mom. MSI After. gibt es was das sofort OCt und man beim start nicht immer klicken muss das es angeht? Und dann ja hab Fluidmark als Bench für Pixelfehler und so genommen ist das ok?
Bin jetzt bei 800/1775/1000

jetzt: 845/1850/1100 max 41°C^^ aber GPU ist am ende also ich kann nicht weiter aufdrehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

cool von 650/1625/900 MHz auf 845/1850/1100 nicht schlecht. Teste mal vantage wie viel dazu kommt.


----------



## mischa1981 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Tach Leute, bei mir funzt die Konfiguration HD5850 und GTS250 ja schon länger, aber wie schauts jetzt mit den neuestern Treibern aus? Gehen die auch weiterhin mit dem 104ff?
Das System läuft grad so schön, da wollte ich es mir nicht gleich wieder zerschießen


----------



## PanzerHase (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

2000 CPU Score mehr 23000 -> 25000 und GPU 17000 -> 17100


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@mischa1981 der 260.99 bringt nichts neues in Sachen PhysX.
Denn im 260.99 ist der 9.10.0.514 drin und das würde nicht für dezi. PhysX-Karte ändern, und daher wäre ein Update sinnlos und man würde nur zeit verschwenden.

@ PanzerHase also eine 9600gt mit jeweils 200MHz mehr ist 2000CPU-Punkte bei Vantage dazu. 
Sehr gutes Ergebnis. Danke noch mal für den Test.
Es wäre schön wenn das hier noch mehr machen würden, dann wäre es ein guter Vergleich.


----------



## PanzerHase (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nur die karte selber ohne oc brachte schon 10000 p


----------



## Speedi123 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

allso hab auch mal 3dmark durchlaufen lassen 

Prozessor:Intel Dual Core E8500 
Grafikkarte:Sappire 4850 toxic
Physxkarte:BFG 8800 gts oc 320 mb

nicht übertaktet auser 8800 von 500mhz auf 550 da oc version
GPU 8011
CPU 21380

übertaktet 8800 auf 650mhz und 1536mhz shader und 850mhz speicher
GPU 8022
CPU 22710 

allso 100mhz kern 236mhz shader und 50mhz speicher mehr bringt ca 1330 punkte mehr CPU


----------



## PanzerHase (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Einer will nicht raffen was die Nvidia macht die macht genau das oder?:
ATI + CPU Physx ON = ATI render CPU Physx + Spiel
Nvidia + CPU Physx ON = Nvidia render + Physx CPU Spiel
ATI + Nvidia + CPU = ATI render Nvidia Physx CPU Spiel


----------



## Datastream (1. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ahoi Leute,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Bei mir läuft die Sache nicht. Habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht. Habe eine ATI 5970 im System und eine Nvidia 460. Treiber ATI 10-10, Nvidia 258.96 und Patch 1.04ff. Habe den Nvidia komplett deinstalliert, dann ATI komplett raus. Danach ATI wieder rein + Neustart, dann Nvidia rein + Neustart und Physx 514 rein + Neustart und in abgesicherten Modus den Patch gestartet... Leider startet JX3 nicht und bei Fluidmark + Futuremark lassen beide Tests meine CPU glühen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe? Glaube früher hat es mal funktioniert, kann es aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Muss ich vielleicht die Nvidia mal komplett aus dem Rechner schrauben?

Muss ich irgendwie über den Display Manager den Desktop erweitern auf ATI? Ich weiß nicht genau wie das gehen soll?

Danke für eure Hilfe...
Data


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moinsen, nee also ausschrauben musst du eigentlich nichts..
deine Vorgehensweise haut soweit hin, die Treiber die du nutzt laufen bei vielen (auch bei mir) Problemlos in der Kombi.. hast du wirklich alles deinstalliert und mit driversweeper gereinigt.. also wenn du es wirklich so gemacht hast wie oben beschrieben kann nur irgendwo noch ein Treiberrest rumliegen der Stunk macht..


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hm, kann es vielleicht sein das es Probleme gibt wenn ich zwei Monitore auf der 5970 nutze?... bin gerade am testen das ohne zweiten Monitor neu aufzusetzen aber bis dato bei FluidMark immer starke CPU Auslastung i7 960...JX3 beginnt nun zu laufen ohne zweiten Monitor. Werde versuchen erneut alle Treiber zu löschen und hoffe auf Besserung.

Data


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hm habs mit zwei Monitoren nie probiert, fände es aber unlogisch.. was heißt JX3 beginnt zu laufen, kannst du den Haken bei Physx de/aktivieren oder nich?


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei JX3 kann ich Enable PhysX and CUDA anklicken, ja.
Bedeutet das es läuft? Habe gerade mal die XFX alleine im 3D Mark getestet (Performance) und nur 16.000 Punkte bekommen. Irgendwas scheint hier nicht richtig zu laufen...

Data


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Eigentlich ist dieser Butten ein Indikator dafür ob PhysX (richtig) installiert ist oder nicht.. wenn es nicht erfolgreich war ist der Button normal grau hinterlegt und kann nicht aktiviert werden.. bei den Zahlen kann ich leider nicht helfen, hab nie irgendwelche Benches laufen lassen


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hm aber sollte nicht eigentlich die CPU entlasstet werden wenn das Gespannt läuft? Wie kann ich es noch testen ob wirklich die Nvidia Karte für Physx benutzt wird?


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Habe den JX Bench mal ohne Karte laufen lassen und siehe da, es steht Hardware OFF....Merkwürdig das ganze


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bitte nächstes Mal den "Ändern" Button zum editieren nutzen, vermeidet Doppel-Posts 

Du kannst es mal mit dem Bildschirmschoner von PhysX probieren, der soll wohl die reinste Dia-Show sein wenn man ihn ohne PhysX nutzt


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Okay, werde ich machen, suche gleich mal raus. Später baue ich wieder die NVIDIA ein...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So sollte es aussehen wenn alles Richtig ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-.png

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-.png
@Datastream du hast eine ATI 5970 und eine Nvidia 460 drin wund was für eine CPU,RAM und HDD-System?


----------



## Datastream (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

CPU i7 960, RAM 6GB Mushkin Blackline DDR3-2000 und eine SSD 256GB....

Danke für den Tip mit den Screensaver, habe alles ohne die Nvidia mal laufen lassen und war wirklich voll die Dia Show. Jetzt habe ich die NV Karte wieder eingebaut, 258er Treiber installiert und den Patch gestartet, danach Reboot und schon lief der Screensaver flüssig ab. Leider geht dieses dumme FludiMarkt nicht. Es zeigt mir ständig die Temp von der ATI Karte an. Hier ist mal ein Foto, find das alles bissel unbedfriedigend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Data


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Datastream wie ich lese hast du dir die erste Seite nicht durchgelesen, den in Sachen Fluidmark steht das was. Habe es jetzt auch extra groß geschrieben.
und zu deiner 460, was willst du mit der machen? Ein I7 960 und deine 5970 ist für diese Karte zu langsam wenn es nur um PhysX geht.


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

^^ das mit der Hardwareconfig dachte ich mir auch schon, aber hey wer die Kohle hat..  schön aber, dass nun alles klappt


----------



## benche (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich möchte mich einfach nur mal bedanken da mir dieser einfall echt paar points im vantage mehr geschenk hat obwohl diese art und weise nicht mal viel geld kostete...ich nutze eine 9600gt (30 euronen)und HD5970 zusammen und sys rennt wie sau...danke


----------



## christian.pitt (3. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



benche schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich einfach nur mal bedanken da mir dieser einfall echt paar points im vantage mehr geschenk hat obwohl diese art und weise nicht mal viel geld kostete...ich nutze eine 9600gt (30 euronen)und HD5970 zusammen und sys rennt wie sau...danke



wo hast du dir bitte eine 9600er um nur 30€ gekauft? bei meinen shops (Österreich) fängt das erst so ab 50€ an...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

9600gt für 30 Euro ist sehr guter Preis.
Und danke danke, helfe gern.


----------



## Speedi123 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ach mit fluidmark da musst mal die version 1.2.0 versuchen die 1.2.2 hat bei mir auch kein physx erkannt


----------



## PanzerHase (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bei mir gehts...


----------



## widder0815 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wollte mal ein Tip geben ... an alle ATI user , bei ebay giebt es defekte gtx260 8800 ultra etz. für 10-30€ (die karten geben fehlerhafte bilder wieder in vorm von streifen etz.) ... das wär doch was als PhysX karte oder ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

lol ne, wenn Shadereinheiten defekt sind, stört das nicht, aber wenn Stream-Prozessoren defekt sind, dann hast du auch Probleme bei PhysX. 
Und ich glaube nicht, das solch eine Info da stehen ob Shadereinheiten, Stream-Prozessoren, SpaWa, Kondensatoren kaputt sind oder der Defekt durch OC oder Überhitzung entstanden ist.

Also totaler Risiko kauf.


----------



## widder0815 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> lol ne, wenn Shadereinheiten defekt sind, stört das nicht, aber wenn Stream-Prozessoren defekt sind, dann hast du auch Probleme bei PhysX.
> Und ich glaube nicht, das solch eine Info da stehen ob Shadereinheiten, Stream-Prozessoren, SpaWa, Kondensatoren kaputt sind oder der Defekt durch OC oder Überhitzung entstanden ist.
> 
> Also totaler Risiko kauf.



schaun wir´ma ... die 20€ lass ich mir es kosten .


----------



## computertod (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

funktioniert der 260.99 Treiber schon?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



computertod schrieb:


> funktioniert der 260.99 Treiber schon?



der hat PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware und die im immer noch die aktuelle also der geht. Aber bei PhysX bringt dieser keinen Performance Schub.


----------



## computertod (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gut, dann wollen wir mal sehen ob die 8800GT was reisen kann


----------



## Animalix (10. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so,nun bin ich doch etwas überrascht.Ich konnte die Tage mal eine Gtx 480 testen.In Mafia 2 habe ich mit dieser Karte auch"nur"32-33 Frames in dem Benchmark Test.Seltsam,dachte da eher an so ca.40Frames!?Komisch,aber naja meine 5850 und die 8800Gt machen da ja noch ne richtig gute Figur.

Einziger positiver neben Effekt;so laut wie oft behauptet ist die GTX 480 echt nicht.Morgen werde ich mal messen,welche der beiden Pixelschleudern (Ati+8800Gt)oder die GTX verbraucht mehr Strom.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo. Wäre mal interessant. 
JX3Benchmark, Nurien Alpha v0.7 und StarTalesBenchmark , sowie Vantage wären ein paar gute Test Programme in sachen physX


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo leute
ich habe eine Asus M4a79xtd-evo board. Dieses unterstützt crossfire. Aber nur 8x wenn 2 grafikkarten darnstecken. 

1. frage Hab ich dadurch weniger leistung (wie viel)?
2. ist es möglich auf diesem board eine 5870 oder 5850 in verbinung mit einer gts 250 (physikx karte) zu betreiben ?
3. würde ien 650 watt netzteil von corsair für beide grakas reichen ? (52 ampere auf der 12v leitung(625 watt)) (mein prozessor: amd phenom II x4 955 BE 4x3.2 ghz zieht so um die 125 watt)
4. würde es mir überhaupt einen lestungschub bringen.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir diese frage beantworten.

mfg alex


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

zu 1:erste Seite das Bild entspricht auch der PCI-e Leistung.( 10-15 % Verlust bei PCI-e 8x nur bei der ATI)
zu 2:Ja das kannst du. aber: ein 240 oder 430 reicht auch aus.
zu 3:Netzteilrechner der sehr genau ist: Enermax Power Supply Calculator
zu 4: in Sachen PhysX und bei 3D Filme sowie Cuda kannst du dann nutzen ( aber in Windows dann als Hauptkarte ändern und Bildschirm anschließen)  oder bei ATI die Stream Technologie nutzen. Vorteile bringt das immer. Nachteil Stromverbrauch,, daher meine Empfehlung sparsame Karte wählen.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja also zur zeit hab ich ne gts 250 da ich aber zu weihnachten aufrüsten will und dann bei ati nicht auf die physikx verzichten will bwill ich meine gts 250 benutzen. Sonst müsste ich ja ne neue graka kaufen. 

Netztteil brauch ich so oder so nen neues.

habe mal von nem bios gehört sodass ich mein meinboard mit 16x dual laufen lassen kann. Ist das möglich.

mfg alex


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte oben auf das mit den Enermax Power Supply Calculator kicken wegen Netzteil. der hilft dir wie viel Watt du benötigst.
das 16x bestimmt der Chipsatz,und ist vom Hersteller her unterschiedlich.
 gts 250 ist in Ordnung und sollte auch beim nächsten Prozessor (Bulldozer) keine Probleme in Sachen PhysX machen.


----------



## computertod (13. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mh, hab jetzt eine 8800GT für PhysX eingebaut, alles gemacht wie in der Anleitung, Nvidia Systemsteuerung physx ausgewählt und GPU-Z zeigt auch PhysX an, aber der JX3 Benchmark lässt mich den Punkt "PhysX Hardware acceleration" nicht wählen...
nvidia Treiber is der 260.99


----------



## PanzerHase (13. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Stimmt nicht das mit den lanes geht so:
x16 100%
x8 99%
x4 75%
x1 mehr als 55%

Das geht alles in Spielen und stimmt so.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn ich dann mal nen game zocken will ohne physikx muss ich dann die graka ausbauen damit die ati wieder volle leistung hat oder reicht es wenn ich irgendwas im bios umstelle ??

kann ich die ati auch noch normal nutzen ohne die physikx karte nachdem was man machen muss

mfg alex


----------



## xXEiseltXx (13. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also bei mir siehts jetzt folgender maßen aus:
ich hab die ganze geschichte schonmal vor langer zeit ausprobiert (da gabs nur den physx patch v1.02) und hab mir jetzt halt mal gedacht ich prbier die sache nochmal aus.
ich hab alle schritte befolgt (hab patch 1.04ff genommen) und scheint auch soweit alles funktioniert zu haben aber mein problem ist jetzt folgendes: ich habe das benchmarkprogramm jx3benchmark runtergeladen und gestartet kann aber nicht die option "enable physx and cuda hardware acceleration" aktivieren, d.h. also das irgendwas doch nicht so richtig geklappt hat.

als nvidia karte hab ich eine geforce gt220 und meine ati karte is eine radeon hd5870. hab den aktuellsten catalyst treiber drauf (v10.10) und hab einfach mal den aktuellsten nvidia treiber genommen (v260.99), betriebssystem is win 7 home 64 bit.

kann mir jemand sagen was ich vielleicht falsch gemacht haben könnte und was ich machen muss damits doch funzt?

gruß xXEiseltXx

edit: hat sich erledigt! ich habs nochmal alles neu gemacht aber diesmal mit anderen nvidia und physx treibern wie auf seite 1 beschrieben (nvidia: 258.96 WHQL; physx: 9.10.0513) und mitm physx patch v1.04ff und jetzt funzt es!! ich geh total krachen endlich hab ich das hinbekommen! digges thx an gordon und natürlich auch an alle anderen die hier hilfreiche tipps gepostet haben!

gruß xXEiseltXx


----------



## computertod (14. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ja, liegt anscheinend am Treiber.
hab jetzt bei mir auch den 258.96 installiert und jetzt gehts


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Leute, in Sachen Treiber, ich will jetzt niemanden beleidigen aber: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und wenn schon dann alles auf Seite 1 lesen okay!!!
Denn 1.:


> Von erster Seite:
> Downloaden Sie die neuesten NVIDIA-Treiber. *Bitte auf Post nr. 4 achten!!!!!*





> Von erster Seite(post 4):
> *Hier sind die Treiberkombinationen, die Funktionieren.
> Alles andere auf eigene Gefahr !!!!!*


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber wenn man auf eigene Faust testet, das kann es sein das es nicht funktioniert. Und Auf Seite 1 Post 4 steht der 260.99 nicht, also : *FINGER WEG!!!!!*


----------



## xXEiseltXx (14. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leute, in Sachen Treiber, ich will jetzt niemanden beleidigen aber: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und wenn schon dann alles auf Seite 1 lesen okay!!!
> Denn 1.:
> 
> 
> ...



jaaa hast ja recht xD
das hab ich wohl zu beginn irgednwie überlesen ^^ aber jetz funktioniert die ganze sch***e endlich, mehr wollt ich nich


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Genau meine rede, Hauptsache die Sch... Funktioniert.


----------



## computertod (15. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mal noch ne Frage: wieviel Auslastung hat normalerweise die PhysX Karte wenn PhysX aktiviert und genutzt wird?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das hängt vom System und vom der PhysX Programmierung ab, da kann es sein, das die Karte zu 100% ausgelastet ist.
Aber der wichtigste Punkt dabei ist die Haupthardware, aber die schnell genug ist um die Karte auszulassen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (20. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn man auf eigene Faust testet, da kann es sein, dass es nicht funktioniert. Und Auf Seite 1 Post 4 steht der 260.99 nicht, also : *FINGER WEG!!!!!*



Ich habe letztens den 260.99er von NVidia und den 10.11er von ATi in Kombination auf W 7 und XP installiert. Zwar musste ich den NVidia-Treiber zweimal "bitten" sich zu installieren, aber dann ging´s. Auch den Patch im abgesicherten Modus lief glatt durch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@HeinzNeu ja, aber das ist das Problem. Der läuft nicht richtig. Der macht noch zu viel äger und in Sachen PhysX, bringt dieser wenig voreile mit sich.
Aber tolles System was du hast.


----------



## HeinzNeu (20. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Blumen (tolles System).
Was meinst Du der 260.99er macht Ärger in Sachen PhysX. Ich hatte nach der Installation der neuen Treiber auch mal den FliudMark 1.20 laufen lassen; es zeigten sich aber keine Fehler


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich meinte der mach bei der Installation und bei patchen von 1.03 bei vielen PC User Probleme.
Und als 2. der hat den 9.10.514 der ja nicht neu ist.


----------



## HeinzNeu (20. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja, die Installation musste ich im abgesicherten Modus vornehmen und selbst dort hatte ich zweimal starten müssen bis die Installation anlief (zuvor die Meldung keine kompatible Hardware gefunden). 
Gepatched habe ich ebenfalls im abgesicherten Modus mit dem 1.04er; hierbei gab´s überhaupt keine Probleme. Das lief wie Butter durch.
Da der im 260.99er allerdings gegenüber dem 258.96 keine neuere PhysX-Software enthalten ist, war das Upgrade eigentlich überflüssig, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## radeon2g (27. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo

Ich hab ein tierisches Problem mit PhysX.

Hier mein Rechner:

Intel i7 860
P7P55 WS SUPERCOMPUTER
2 x Sapphire 5870 Treiber 10.11
Geforce 260 GTX
8 Gbyte DDR-3 Speicher
3 x HDD 
Blu-ray Brenner und DVD-LW
Gehäuse Coolermaster HAF-X
Crosair 850W NT
3 x Asus VW26H Monitore
Windows 7 Pro. 64 Bit

Hab es genau nach Anleitung gemacht:

Die Geforce wird vom Betriebssystem erkannt.

NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff

Im Abgesicherten Modus Patch ausgeführt. Es wurden alle Sachen
im Patch gefunden und ausgeführt.

Und im Nvidia Systemsteuerung CUDA aktiviert.

Trotzdem erkennt Batman Arkham Asylum und JX3 Benchmark keine PhysX
Grafikkarte.

Hatte vorher eine Ageia PPU PCI drin gehabt.Hab gedacht das es deswegen vielleicht ein paar Macken drin sein könnte.

Also regedit ausgeführt und nach der Ageia PCI gesucht und gelöscht.

Daran liegt es auch nicht. 

So langsam bin ich mit den Latein am Ende.

Oder soll ich das System neu draufspielen?

*
*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wie hast du den 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX mit den Patch 1.04ff installiert ?
Bitte genau schildern. 
Zur not kann ich ach per Skype oder Teamspeak 3 helfen.


----------



## radeon2g (28. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Genau nach dieser Reihenfolge:

1. Hab  258.96 WHQL installiert

2. 9.10.0513 PhysX installiert

3. Patch 1.04ff im Abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt.

a. Hat alle Dateien/Pfade gefunden und gepacht.

4. Nvidia Systemsteuerung CUDA aktiviert.Haken bei Geforce GTX 260. 

Was mich wundert das  in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Syteminformation keine Daten angezeigt wird.


----------



## HeinzNeu (28. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



radeon2g schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab ein tierisches Problem mit PhysX.
> 
> ...



Hast Du die PhysX-Karte über "Anzeige" (klick auf den Desktop mit der rechten Maustaste) erkennen und identifizieren lassen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



radeon2g schrieb:


> Genau nach dieser Reihenfolge:
> 
> 1. Hab  258.96 WHQL installiert
> 
> ...


Gut. Richtig.


radeon2g schrieb:


> Was mich wundert das  in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Systeminformation keine Daten angezeigt wird.


Aber Systeminformation keine Daten angezeigt??? Wird diese im Windows richtig erkannt???

@HeinzNeu das ist seit den 1.03 nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Asus P7P55 WS Supercomputer: Details zum Sockel-LGA1156-Mainboard gesichtet - asus, supercomputer

Hier sieht man, welche slots man nutzen sollte


----------



## radeon2g (28. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also Windows erkennt die Karte zu 100%

Hab die Radeon in den beiden blauen PCI-E (x16) drin.

Weil aber es sonst zu eng wird, habe ich die Geforce GTX 260 den ganz untersten PCI-E (8x) gesteckt.

Das kann aber nicht daran liegen oder?

Werde mal die Geforce in einen anderen PCI-E stecken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich glaube es es daran liegen könnte. schließe die Karten mal bitte wie in den Bild an. z.B:
1.PCI-e x16 = ATI (blau)
2.PCI-e x16 = nVidia (schwarz)
3.PCI-e x16 = ATI (blau)
4.PCI-e x16 = Leer (schwarz)
oder
1.PCI-e x16 = ATI (blau)
2.PCI-e x16 = ATI (schwarz)
3.PCI-e x16 = nVidia (blau)
4.PCI-e x16 = Leer (schwarz)


----------



## radeon2g (30. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Daran liegt es auch nicht.Hab diese Konfigration schon durchprobiert.

Funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Werde Windows 7 platt machen und neu draufspielen.

P.S

Hab das ganze mal mit einer Geforce GT 220 hinbekommen.

Nur da waren es schon Premodded Forceware 195.62 für Win7 x64 Treiber
gewesen.


----------



## radeon2g (30. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab ich mir doch fast gedacht.Das hat irgentwo gehakt im alten System.

Hab Windows 7 neuinstalliert und die ganze Prozedur nochmal durchgeführt.

Und Volia es funktioniert so wie es seien soll.PhysX wird erkannt.

z.b JX3Benchmark

Werde erstmal ein Image erstellen.

Und das ganze mit Spielen (Batman u.s.w) testen.

Hier die aktuelle Konfigration:
1.PCI-e x16 = ATI (blau)
2.PCI-e x16 = ATI (schwarz)
3.PCI-e x16 = nVidia (blau)

P.S
Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Syteminformation zeigt immer noch keine Daten.Aber so lange es funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

radeon2g cool, das es geklappt hat. 
Wer weiß warum, das nv-center die Karte nicht erkennt aber so lange JX3Benchmark sagt PhysX ist vorhanden, dann stimmt dies  . 
Ich freue mich jedes mal wenn ein weiterer User, schreibt das es geklappt hat, denn dann hat sich meine Arbeit gelohnt.

MFG Gordon.


----------



## radeon2g (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Jetzt wird es richtig seltsam.

JX3Benchmark erkennt auf einmal PhysX nicht mehr.

Dafür läuft es mit *Batman: Arkham Asylum und *FluidMark.*
*



*http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNGCHCkolwIdveRQkD5YGuF3Vtrgzw&cad=rja*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

patch nachträglich noch mal durchführen, denn sollte es weg sein.


----------



## PanzerHase (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mal was anderes:
Wie läuft das mit den 2 5870ern? Will vllt meine 2 5770er verkaufen un 2 5870er reinbaun. Temps?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

1. warum nimmst du nicht eine 5970??
2. CPU-Empfehlung: C2Q @ 4,0 GHz / Core i5/i7 @ 3,6 GHz / Phenom II X4 4,0 GHz
3. Temperatur von einer 5870 ist nur etwas höher wie eine 5770.
4. Netzteil, denk an ausreichend Strom( siehe erste Seite, da gibt es ein Stromrechner)
5. natürlich sind 2 5870 deutlich schneller wie 2 5770


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



PanzerHase schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Wie läuft das mit den 2 5870ern? Will vllt meine 2 5770er verkaufen un 2 5870er reinbaun. Temps?



Wenn ich eine bzw. 2 neue Grafikkarten brauchen würde, würde ich aufjedenfall auf die 32nm 6000er warten....
da nvidia seine "neue" 480er vorgezogen hatte, macht dies jetzt ati (äh sorry amd ^^) nach mit seinen 6000ern---> sie wurden für anfang 2011 angekündigt, jedoch sollen sie schon in den nächsten 2 wochen erscheinen! (hab ich zumindest irgendow mal vor 1 woche gelesen...)


----------



## Skaos (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Laut den letzten Gerüchten soll es am 15.12.2010 soweit sein, aber wie die dann verfügbar sind bleibt wieder das Prob.. wenn man denn echt nicht warten kann sollte man also beruhigt zur 5000er Serie greifen, wobei ich persönlich den Unterschied zw deinen jetzigen und ner 5800er-Kombo nicht soo gravierend finde, dass ich da so viel Geld für ausgeben würde, aber das muss jeder für sich wissen, ich würde bis Januar warten, da sind die neuen sicher besser verfügbar als zum Release und so lang ists auch nicht mehr hin 

PS: Glaub hier gibts bald ne Rüge für alle wg zu viel OT


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also von mir nicht. weil es hat ja was mit ATI zu tun. Über nVidia würde hier auch schon diskutiert.
Aber ich bin auch gespannt wie die 69xx serie wird und wie diese sich gegen die NV 5xx behaupten kann. Also es Bleibt spannend.
Zu nv seit dem 260.99 der am 25.10.2010 erschienen ist, hat sich in Sachen Treiber nichts mehr getan. Glaub auch nicht das dieses Jahr nicht was erscheint, in Sachen PhysX


----------



## Skaos (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Dachte da auch eher an die Mods, aber gut da gibts weit schlimmere Threads hier, wo sowas ausartet 

Das mit dem Treiber denk ich auch, der größte Grund dieses Jahr noch was zu machen wird wohl der neue 3dMark sein und der verzichtet ja auf Physx, also für hier uninteressant


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das ist richtig und die Physik die da drin ist, ist ein Witz und sieht hässlich und unecht aus.


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (9. Dezember 2010)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen-->GEHT NET*

Hi gordon 1979

ich habe win7x64
ati 4870
nvidia gtx260
gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h
16 GB kingston speicher
ssd ocz vertex2 128 gb

egal wie und was ich mache bekomme es nach deiner anleitung nich hin die gtx 260 als physiks karte zu installieren.
wenn ich die 4870 drinne hab un treiber installiert, und danach die gtx dazustecke sacht er wenn ich die nvidia treiber installiern will KEINE HARDWARE VORHANDEN 
und im Gerätemanager taucht auch nur die 4870 auf
kein plan mehr
weist du rat


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hast du getestet ob die nVidia in Ordnung ist und ob der 2. PCI-e x16 richtig funktioniert?
z.B.: 
1. PCI-E X16 ATI und 2. PCI-E X16 leer
1. PCI-E X16 nVidia und 2. PCI-E X16 leer
1. PCI-E X16 leer und 2. PCI-E X16 ATI
1. PCI-E X16 leer und 2. PCI-E X16 nVidia
Teste das mal durch, ob die jeweilige Karte erkannt wird.
Zur not:
Teamspeak 3 IP: workgroup1.dlinkddns.com:9987 
zwischen 16 - 23 Uhr online.


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon

habs geschafft 

lag daran dass ich die GTX 260 nich am monitor dran hatte 
thx für schnelle info

mein todo

gigabyte ma790 gpds4h
ati 4870
gtx 260

win7x64
ati 4870 im 1 pci express treiber installieren
dann
gtx im 2 pci express an monitor anschließen und im bios PEG1 wählen
win hochfahren --> gtx 260 installiert sich
dann
patch im abgesicherten modus ausführen
hochfahren
in Bildschirmeigenschaften die ati 4870 als hauptbildschirm wählen

und alles is jut

ati+nvidia=


----------



## rinatb (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe eine Frage. Hat jemand das Abkleben der Pins bei seiner Physx Karte ausprobiert in Verbindung mit einem P45 Chipsatz? Momentan laufen meine HD 5870 und GT 240 auf jeweils 8 lanes. Mein Ziel wäre eigentlich die HD 5870 auf 16 lanes laufen zu lassen und die GT 240 auf 4 lanes (wie damals beim P35 Chipsatz bei Crossfirebetrieb). Ist das beim P45 auch mit abkleben der Pins auf der GT 240 möglich, oder schaltet die Northbridge automatisch in den 8x/8x Betrieb, sobald beide 16x Slots belegt sind? Auf einfach ausprobieren habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Daher die Frage, ob schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also, das hängt vom Chipsatz und von der Grafikkarte ab. Welche das 100%ig kann weiß ich nicht genau, aber mein AMD 790x/sb600 kann es nicht, oder die Karte macht es nicht mit. Mit Malerkrepp und der richtigen länge oder angabe der Pins ist es möglich korrekt abzukleben.
PCI-E x4( daten):
Steckkontakte insgesamt	:64( alle )
Kontakte in rechtem Teilbereich: 42 (die lange seite )
Gesamtlänge: 39 mm
Länge des rechten Bereiches: 21,65 mm (die lange seite )
Es ist auch möglich den PCI-E x1 zu nutzen.
dazu gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:
1. Reiser-Karte PCI-E 1x nehmen und verändern 
oder
2. PCI-E 1x Sockel auf den Mainboard vorsichtig hinten aufschneiden oder aufbrechen und dann dies einsetzen. 
sind nur geringe Verluste zu PCI-E 4x oder 8x.
Bei mir wird bald Punkt 2 ausgeführt. ( Benchmarks folgen dann)


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Erfahrungswerte !! 

Habe bei meinem P45 Asus P5Q-Turbo Option 2 benutzt, bereits vor knapp einem Jahr. 

PCIe x1 hinten mit Dremel aufgefräßt.

9800GT eingesetzt und alles lief. Problematisch war jedoch, der Datendurchsatz, oder die über den PCIe Steckplatz benötigte Stromversorgung, bin bis heute noch nicht dahinter gekommen. 

Mein System hat egal in welchen Game mit aktivem Physix nicht die 19 FPS Marke knacken können. 

Baugleiches System dann auf einem P45 Board, das gleiche wie meins als Pro- Variante mit PCIe x4 

woala, mit v-sync immer 60 FPS und min FPS 33

meiner meinnung nach sollte rinatb das mit PCIe x1 sein lassen, und lieber sehen ob es eine Jumper-Möglichkeit bei seinem Board gibt, die Lanes festzulegen
@ Gordon : freue mich auf deine Benchmarks, lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Da ist auch ein Erfahrungswert:
Siehe Link und in den Thread sind einige die das auch noch getestet haben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1460081-post94.html
Aber zwischen PCI-E 8X und 16X habe ich bei 3D Mark 06 nur 10% Verlust, und daher kann man damit leben oder??? Also deine Entscheidung.
Jo und Benchmark kommen noch aber bin noch am Planung und baldigen Umbau des PC-Systems.


----------



## PanzerHase (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

6970 = 5870 + 40-50% Verbesserung. Preis ~ 450€ 
Also 5870 CF wird kommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo, ab 230€ gibt es ne 5870, was schon sehr günstig für diese Karte ist.


----------



## Cold_Blood (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo Gordon
ersteinmal ein risengroßes Dankeschön an dich, weil du dir wirklich soo viel Mühe gemacht hast mit dem Thema! Respekt! 

Ich hab des ez auch mal gemacht:
1. ATI-Treiber war schon installiert
2. Nachdem Windows 7 meine 8800GTS erkannt hat, hat sie gleich den Treiber installiert...
    Den hab ich dann aber nach nem Neustart gleich deninstalliert und sofort danach den 
    aktuellen Physx-Treiber, den ich draufhatte. Wieder Neustart.
3. Den NVIDIA Treiber "NVIDIA 259.47 WHQL" installiert und Neugestartet
4. Während dem Neustart gleich in den abgesicherten Modus gegangen und den Physx-Patch
    1.04ff installiert. Es kam keine Fehlermeldung.
5. Dann wieder aus dem abgesicherten Modus raus und ins ganz normale Windows 7 rein.
6. Sacred 2 gestartet und da kam der folgende Fehler:

    "Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da PhysXLoader.dll auf dem Computer fehlt. 
    Installieren Sie das Programm erneut, um das Problem zu beheben"

---> Daraufhin hab ich mir die PhysXLoader.dll ausm Internet geholt (Dll Datei fehlt, kostenlose Suche und Download aller dll Dateien) und bei System 32 eingefügt... der gleiche Fehler... Daraufhin hab ich die dll im Spieleverzeichnis unter "System" bei Sacred 2 eingefügt... Fehler kam nichtmehr, jedoch ein anderer sehr verwirrender Fehler (Den weiß ich grad ned, aber glaub eh, dass des kein Sinn macht, die dll ins Spielverzeichnis einzufügen...

7. Dann hab ich den Treiber "PhysX 9.10.0513" installiert aber selbst danach war der Fehler noch da...

Was mache ich falsch?

Mein System:
AMD 965 BE
Primär Graka: HD4890
Sekundär Graka: 8800GTS
4GB Ram
Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Lg Cold_Blood


----------



## Jareth (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo leute,

ich baue grade ein system auf und brauch grade mal etwas hilfe auch für mein verständnis...

AMD X2 255
AMD HD 5870
nVidia 8800GTX
W7 64
u.s.w.

ich habe die installationsanweisungen von seite 1 beachtet, meine frage ist, unter GPU-Z wird mir bei der AMD Graka unten der hacken für physx angezeigt, aber wenn ich JX3 Bench oder FluidMark starte, ist physx off, wie kommt´s?? kapier ich grade nicht wirklich, habe sogar das mit dem "fiktiven" bildschirm schon versucht, irgendwie komme ich da grade nicht vorwärts... aso ja, in der "nvidia systemsteuerung" kann ich "cuda - gpu´s" auswählen, und "die 3d-anwendungen entscheiden lassen", einer eine idee hierzu???

Danke und grüße

edit: habs gefunden... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...idia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-119.html die ersten postings haben geholfen, na bei so vielen seiten.. über sieht man das eine oder andere...


----------



## proton100 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Cold_Blood
Haste du Sacred schon Installiert gehapt. Wenn ja deinstallieren und neu Installieren. Da hat er dann bei mir das PhysX mitinstalliert.


----------



## Cold_Blood (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@proton:
Habs neuinstalliert, Spiel läuft, aber sobald ich PhysX im Spiel einschalte, hab ich vielleicht 20 frames?! Und des is ja so, als hätte ich nur die 4890 drinnen.
Unter dem Treiber
In der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung steht:

"CUDA-GPUs" ---------------   All

Bei meiner 8800GTS is n Häckchen drin.

Danke im Voraus

Lg Cold_Blood


Edit: Bei den 3D-Einstellungen im NVIDIA-Treiber hab ich auch in den Programmspezifischen Einstellungen bei Sacred 2 meine 8800GTS als CUDA-GPU ausgewählt, es funktioniert dennoch nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi ihr beiden erst mal und lol ein Paar Stunden nicht da und so viel passiert.
Bei Sacred2 fehlt PhysXLoader.dll . Dies muß dahin wo die Sacred2.exe ist sonst geht es nicht und nimm die von Mafia2, die ist aktuell und sollte 63 KB groß sein und die Version 2.8.3.16 tragen. und Cold_Blood teste mal mit JX3 Benchmark ob physX geht.


----------



## Cold_Blood (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also bei mir siehts so aus:

http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3256/unbenanntcs.png


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also physx geht nicht, laut dem bild.
Aber vorher alle nvidia-treiber und Physx treiber deinstall, sonst geht es nicht.
Teste mal diese Treiber-Kombination:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff


----------



## Cold_Blood (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Dankeschön Gordon, es hat damit funktioniert!

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Anleitung und deine Mühe!! 

Lg Cold_Blood


----------



## Jareth (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi, nach dem mein letztes Posting eine null nummer war, wollte ich mal resonanz geben wie es bei mir funktioniert.

AMD/Sapphiere HD 5870 + EVGA GT 240

Aktuellen AMD Treiber vom 13.12. installiert, reboot
NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL installiert, reboot
9.10.0513 physX installiert, reboot
1.04ff installiert, reboot, ging auch im normalen Modus.

_Aktuelle nVidia Treiber funktionieren garnicht!_

Ich habe alles als "Administrator" ausgeführt.

OS: W7 x64

Danke nochmal an Gordon-1979...

Da nur ein X2 Proz, JX3 Bench ~ 45 Punkte, aber komplett flüssig, keine ruckler o.ä.

edit: um es zu vereinfachen, alles Funktioniert, hoffe es hilft 

Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

siehe mein letzte Nachricht. die wird dir helfen.


----------



## Jareth (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hmmm, wenn du mich meinst, richtig gelesen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

sorry aber etwas verwirrend dein Text.


----------



## Jareth (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> sorry aber etwas verwirrend dein Text.




jetzt sollte es passen! wollte nur was gutes tun...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

cool das es geht. dank für die positive Rücknachricht.
Updates zu PhysX und Treiber, werde ich immer hierein stellen.
Zur zeit ist es aber etwas ruhig geworden. Mal sehen was die zeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, habs jetz nomma mit der 9600GT von em Kumpel probiert und die funktioniert einwandfrei. UT3 PhysX Mod un (mit angepassten Details) Warmonger laufen absolut flüssig und UT3 macht jetz nochmehr Spaß, hätt net gedacht, dass da optisch noch so viel rauszuholen is.

Un meine Graka wird, trotz nur ca 1cm vom Lüfter entferntem Passivkühler der 9600GT und Voltmod nur laue 64°C warm.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

cool, nettes System. Sollte auch eine gute Mischung sein bei dir, der X2 mit der 4850 und 9600gt. Also Mafia sollte bei PhysX Mittel auch ganz gut laufen(bitte nicht den Benchmark nehmen der ist Buggy).


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hier mal en Bild vom Aufbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und GPU-Z:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

LOL, das nennt man mal Zweckentfremdung, denn du kühlst deine 9600gt mit dem Lüfter der 4850. mal auch ne gute Idee. Denn der Luftstrom müsste reichen um die 96er zu kühlen aber dabei sollte die ATI nicht zu heiß werden, da die nVidia bei PhysX auch nicht so heiß wird. praktisch. 
Mein System ist auch noch im Aufbau, aber Geldsorgen lassen das zur zeit zum erliegen kommen.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Joa, im Idle sin beide Karten 50° (9600GT) bzw. 51° (HD4850) warm, die 9600GT wird unter Last auchnet wirklich heißer. Vorher hatte die 4850 im Idle ca. 44°.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Gordon,

dein neues sys was du aufbaust, darf man fragen was dir da so vorschwebt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Problem ist zur zeit das Geld:
Entweder ein AMD x6 ( wichtig mit BE ) oder ein Bulldozer mit 4 oder 6 Kerne mit 3.0GHz 
VGA nur die ATI 7780 mit 1GB Vram (2012)
AMD 990x mit SB950 Chipsatz
Und mein 8600gt würde ich weiterhin benutzen, da diese für physX locker ausreicht und wenig Strom verbraucht. 
Vielleicht klappt es nächstes Jahr. mal sehen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Weshalb wird mit GPU-z eigentlich nicht OpenCL angezeigt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

liegt wahrscheinlich am Treiber. Bei mir ist es auch nicht da, und habe den 10.12 beta drauf.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ahh, na dann liegt dein sys ja noch weit in den Sternen, die Komponenten, müssen  ja erst noch gebaut werden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

jo, richtig. Ich lass mir noch Zeit. Das einzigste was ich noch machen will, ich habe noch ein 4870 herumliegen aber ob mein Netzteil die Belastung standhält ist fraglich.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also meinst du damit 2 x 4870 CF + 8600GT 

Kommt drauf an, was haste denn genau für n Netzteil.

Nem Enermax oder beQuiet oder so, macht eine dauerbelastung von 110% nix aus 

Wenn du allerdings ein LC Power oder anderes Midd- Low Class NT hast, wirds auf jedenfall eng.


----------



## HeinzNeu (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(Anleitung)*

Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass AMD/ATi im Jahr 2011 mal fehlerfreie Treiber programmieren.


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi 
was wäre im moment die günstigste nVidia Karte für Physiks?
habe eine 4870 1Gb und einen Phenom II 965
Lohnt sich das da überhaupt?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Eraydone schrieb:


> Hi
> was wäre im moment die günstigste nVidia Karte für Physiks?
> habe eine 4870 1Gb und einen Phenom II 965
> Lohnt sich das da überhaupt?



Jap und wie, habe ne 4890 und selben CPU, lohnt sich zu 100%.

Die Frage ist wieviel Wert du auf die zusätzlichen Grafikeffekte legst.

Bei Titeln wie Batman, oder Sacred 2, Mirro's Edge oder Starcraft 2 die ich alle mein Eigen nenne, würde ich auf keine Effekte verzichten wollen.

Habe übrigens ne 9800GT


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@eraydone eine 9600, 240 müsste ausreichen.
Bei mir fing weihnachten schon toll an, Handy runtergefallen und kaputt. Bin noch im Urlaub und schreibe von meiner Muttis sch.... IPhone was mein omnia i900 nicht das Wasser reichen kann.  Bin ab Dienstag wieder zurück. Wünsch noch allen frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## Eraydone (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie viel vram brach ich und was ist die leiseste? Kannste mir da eine empfehlen (wenn es geht um die 80-100€ rum)?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

naja 80 - 100 € ist schon gut in die tasche gegriffen...

wenn du auch gebrauchtes nimmst schau mal in ebay, da kannst du günstig ran kommen

gennerell gilt ab 8600GT aufwärts geht alles

aber eine GTX260 oder höher ist unnötig, die frisst nur unnötig strom, und macht unnötig lärm


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ASUS ENGT240 SILENT/DI/1GD3, GeForce GT 240, 1024MB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (90-C1CP05-L0UAN0KZ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

die wäre sogar silent

nur als bsp.

bei der aktuellen nomenklatur musst du jedoch mindestens abgesehen von 8600gt, 8800gt, 9600gt, 9800gt auf eine GT240 gehen, das ist der leistungspendant zu 8600gt 

eine GT220 wäre zu langsam!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also ein NVIDIA mit 512mb vram reicht aus für physx aus. Da du eine HD 4870 1Gb und einen Phenom II 965 hast, sollte ein Karte mit max. 92 Stream-Prozessoren ausreichen. Ich würde max. 60€ dafür ausgeben. Alles andere wäre blödsinn da die karte dann schneller als dein System wäre. Ab 16 Uhr bin ich morgen online und mein ts3server auch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Also meinst du damit 2 x 4870 CF + 8600GT
> 
> Kommt drauf an, was haste denn genau für n Netzteil.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte erst mal 2 4870er im CF testen, Habe ein 570W netzteil von Trust(PSU 570 pro).
Das ganze wollte ich zu erst mit meine 2 HDDs, keine Lüfter( laufen über ein 9V-Adapter), Athlon 630 und mein MSI K9A2 CF V2 Testen. Nur Benchmarken mehr nicht. Ob dies noch OC der CPU oder eine 8600gt aushält ist fraglich.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst mal 2 4870er im CF testen, Habe ein 570W netzteil von Trust(PSU 570 pro).
> Das ganze wollte ich zu erst mit meine 2 HDDs, keine Lüfter( laufen über ein 9V-Adapter), Athlon 630 und mein MSI K9A2 CF V2 Testen. Nur Benchmarken mehr nicht. Ob dies noch OC der CPU oder eine 8600gt aushält ist fraglich.




Also wenn mans grob überschlägt, ist in idel kein Thema, des Problem wird bei Spielelast auftreten, indem dir einfach der Saft ausgeht, wenn dein Netzteil ein Extrem-Überlastschutz hat, schaltet es den PC nach und nach ab, oder fährt die Komponenten nur auf halber last.

Andernfalls fängts kräftig an zu qualmen...

Bei deinen 2x 4870 fallen ca 2x190 Watt ab, deine 8600GT da nicht voll ausgelastet ca 60-80 Watt dann Mainboard ca 45 Watt HDD 10 Watt, RAM bei 4 GB ca 20 Watt, CPU ca 80-100 Watt

Da liegst du bei ca 600 Watt unter Last wenn mans grob überschlägt.

Bei Übertaktung würde ich sagen brauchst du mindestens ein 650-750 Watt Netzteil. Ich gehe davon aus dass du aus allem das Limit holen willst.

Mir persöhnlich wäre das NT aufzurüsten nicht unbedingt die Beste Lösung, dann Lieber nur eine 4870 und die 86GT und so alles ans Limit geknallt, liegt FSP mäsig etwas niedriger, aber da du ja die Physix Effekte geniesen willst, denke ich bist du sowieso sensibilisiert fürs Microruckeln also tust du dir damit keinen Gefallen.

Dann doch lieber auf den Neuen PC warte  

Ich habe bei mir ein Enermax Modu82+ 525Watt drinnen 

Mein PhenomII 965 @3,8Ghz mein Ram mit DRR3-1600Mhz, Northbridge @2600Mhz und meine HD4890@(950/1100)bei 1,35V+ 9800GT Physix

Da kommt mein Netzteil auch schon recht gut in Fahrt, eine zweite 4890 würde extrem eng werden. Mein Enermax Pro82+ 425Watt aus meinem Office-PC kann die oben gennante Konfiguration nicht mehr stemmen.
Unübertaktet hingegen schafft das selbst das kleine NT.

Ich würde von dem CF+ Physix die Finger lassen.

Aber falls dus zum laufen bekommst ohne das Netzteil in Brand zu stecken freue ich mich auf die Benchmarks wie immer


----------



## Eraydone (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Es gibt doch diese mainboards mit dem zusatzchip für NVIDIA und ATI zum zusammenarbeiten. 
Wie sieht es da mit physix und ATI aus?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Eraydone schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese mainboards mit dem zusatzchip für NVIDIA und ATI zum zusammenarbeiten.
> Wie sieht es da mit physix und ATI aus?




Ja du meinst die Hydra's von Lucid aber da kostet ein Mainboard gut und gerne um die 300€.

Und an deiner Stelle würde ich mich da nicht von dem Crosshair III trennen.

Dann nimm die 300€ lieber und investier sie in ne GTX570, da hast du selbst mit aktiviertem Physix noch knapp 60% mehr FPS wie mit deiner angestaubten HD4870. 

Habe selbst noch die HD4890, jedoch bis ans Limit overclocked, und werde früher oder später auch auf eine GTX570 umsteigen. behalte aber meine 9800GT weiter als Physix, bzw besogt mir vil noch ne GT430. die brauch nur knapp halb so viel Saft^^


----------



## alacorn75 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Tach Leute!

Sorry wenn ich den ganzen Thread nicht komplett gelesen habe, aber schnelles Suchen half leider auch nix. Ich habe folgendes Problem: wenn ich PhysX aktiviere und JX3 ausführe, ist PhysX anwählbar und der Benchmark fängt auch an, aber beim 3. oder 4. Test (der Anfang des Duells) kommt immer die Meldung "Device Lost Detected". Der Mafia-Benchmark schmiert auch nach ein paar Sekunden ab. Ich habe den Benchmark sowohl mit meiner 5870 als auch mit meiner 260 einzeln gestartet, und selbst wenn ich den Benchmark nur auf der 260 ausführe (die ja PhysX unterstützt und es auch soll) schmiert der Benchmark immer an der selben Stelle ab. Hatte das jemand schon oder kann was dazu sagen? Danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ooh.@alacorn75 nenn mal bitte deine komplette Hardware.
@Eraydone Lucid ist nur nützlich, wenn man unbedingt 4x 16 lanes voll benötigt. Was sich aber bei 2x 8lanes + 1x 4lanes kaum bemerkbar macht. Daher von mir, Lucid ist unnötig für die normalen zwecke und total überteuert. 
@BrAiNsT0rM3R ich hatte vor nur 2x 4870 zu Benchmarken ohne di 8600gt.
Aber mit fällt ein, das ich noch ein 450W Netzteil da hätte, damit könnt ich beide 4870er betreiben und mit den 570W Netzteil alles andere. ( nur für Benchmarktest ) LOL ne.


----------



## Birdy (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Meine Frage passt jetzt nur teilweise hier rein, aber einen neuen Thread wollte ich auch nicht extra erstellen.

Und zwar hatte ich bis gestern ein Crossfire Gespann und bin nun seit Jahren mal wieder mit einer Nvidia unterwegs. Nun ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass ich vielleicht meine alte GeForce 8800GTS 640MB als PhysX Karte missbrauchen könnte. 

Kann man mit 2 GeForce auf einen CrossFire Board eine GeForce als PhysX Karte nutzen? SLI würde ja auf keinen Fall funktionieren, aber ja evtl. als Physikkarte. Hätte es auch schon ausprobiert mit der 8800 GTS, allerdings liegt diese noch bei meinen alten Kram im Keller bei meinen Eltern. ^^ 

Hoffe ihr wisst bescheid und danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so lange du kein sli nutzt, sollte gehen.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordron 

Jup des is echt n bisl viel Aufwand nur für paar Benchmarks  

Aber wir haben doch sowieso alle irgendwie ein sitzen, mit unsern Bastelein er sind ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine 9800GT gegen ne GT430 tausche, wegen Stromverbrauch etc. Und naja meine HD4890 muss ner GTX5xx weichen, wenn se billiger sind...

Muss bei mir mal wieder umbauen, mein Office PC wiedermal des andere Mainboard testen, was ich noch rumliegen hab ^^

naja was solls, also viel spaß beim bauen


----------



## alacorn75 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

i5-750, 8 GB DDR1333, MSI P55-GD80, ATI HD5870, NVidia GTX260, Windows 7 x64, Catalyst 10.12 (den ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht mag, seit der Installation flackert mein Bildschirm ständig, aber die ATI-Treiber haben damit ja nix zu tun, oder?), Forceware 258.96. Habe auch schon diverseste NVidia-Treiber durchprobiert, bis jetzt hat keiner funktioniert. Evtl. installiere ich bei Gelegenheit mal neu und sehe dann ob sich was ändert.

Was mir spontan noch einfällt: ich habe "nur" ein 650-Watt-Netzteil (Seasonic X-650, immerhin 80+ Gold), das reicht für die Konfiguration aber, oder? Oder könnte es was bringen, die Taktraten der 260 zu reduzieren, z.B. per BIOS?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Teste mal wie folgt:
Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff
Netzteil müsste reichen, aber auf der ersten Seite ist ein Netzeilrechner.

@BrAiNsT0rM3R das ist richtig mit: 


> Aber wir haben doch sowieso alle irgendwie ein sitzen, mit unsern Bastelein


aber ich stehe dazu und finde es ein tolles Hobby.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*Ich wünsche allen usern (schon mal in voraus) ein schönes,gesundes,Frohes und besseres neues Jahr 2011.*


----------



## Klizzix (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Leute,

Ich würde auch gerne Physx nutzen, habe aber im Moment nur eine Radeon.

Hab mich hier zwar ein wenig durchgelesen, aber so richtig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht.

Mein System: i5 750, 4gb 1600, 5870, Gigabyte P55 UD3

Zunächstmal ist die Frage, ob es aktuell möglich ist mit einem einbau einer GeForce Physx voll zu nutzen & wie es aussieht, ob das auch in Zukunft so bleibt.

Als nächstes ist dann die Frage, welche Karte kommt überhaupt in Frage, alleine schon, weil man MB das ganze limitieren könnte.

Das sind erstmal die 2 Fragen, wie ich das dann anstelle, gucke ich mir dann an.

Ansonsten Guten Rutsch


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ein frohes NEUES allen, bin vor ner weile nach hause gekommen, aber kann irgendwie noch net schlafen 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> aber ich stehe dazu und finde es ein tolles Hobby.



wir alle stehen dazu, sons wären wir nicht hier  




alacorn75 schrieb:


> Was mir spontan noch einfällt: ich habe "nur" ein 650-Watt-Netzteil  (Seasonic X-650, immerhin 80+ Gold), das reicht für die Konfiguration  aber, oder? Oder könnte es was bringen, die Taktraten der 260 zu  reduzieren, z.B. per BIOS?



dein Netzteil reicht dicke aus, was deine GTX260 angeht, die spannung sowie die Taktraten senken schadet auf keinen Fall 




Klizzix schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Mein System: i5 750, 4gb 1600, 5870, Gigabyte P55 UD3
> 
> Zunächstmal ist die Frage, ob es aktuell möglich ist mit einem einbau einer GeForce Physx voll zu nutzen & wie es aussieht, ob das auch in Zukunft so bleibt.
> ...



zunächst mal dein Mainboard limitiert in keinster weise, der zweite PCIe16 @4 Steckplatz ist vollkomen ausreichend 

desweiteren ist der Grafische und vom Spielspaß her gewonnene Mehrwert meiner meinung nach unbezahlbar

und in frage kommt für dich eigentlich nur die GT430, ein frischer fermi GF108 chip, der extrem Stromsparend ist, bei maximaler last verbraucht die Karte nicht einmal 50 Watt, und der preis liegt im Internet für Neuware ab 50€ aufwärts zu allem überfluss beherscht die "Physix erweiterungskarte" ebenfalls DX11

viel mehr kann man nicht verlangen fürs das Geld 

und nochmals ein Frohes neues JAHR @ all


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> und in frage kommt für dich eigentlich nur die GT430, ein frischer fermi GF108 chip, der extrem Stromsparend ist, bei maximaler last verbraucht die Karte nicht einmal 50 Watt, und der preis liegt im Internet für Neuware ab 50€ aufwärts zu allem überfluss beherscht die "Physix erweiterungskarte" ebenfalls DX11
> 
> viel mehr kann man nicht verlangen fürs das Geld



Ist die Frage, wie viel Hardware Physx benötigt? Reicht die Karte da für aktuelle Spiele & auch für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre?

Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ein einfaches Tutorial, dass up to date ist?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Klizzix schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, wie viel Hardware Physx benötigt? Reicht die Karte da für aktuelle Spiele & auch für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre?
> 
> Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ein einfaches Tutorial, dass up to date ist?



Ey Leute darf ich jetzt sauer werden oder nicht? Alleine für den Spruch:


> Wenn ja, gibt es irgendwo ein einfaches Tutorial, dass up to date ist?


*DIE ERSTE SEITE IST IMMER UP TO DATE !!!!*
Ich mache mit seit über ein Jahr solche mühe und dann solch ein Spruch. Ich könnt


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ey Leute darf ich jetzt sauer werden oder nicht? Alleine für den Spruch:
> 
> *DIE ERSTE SEITE IST IMMER UP TO DATE !!!!*
> Ich mache mit seit über ein Jahr solche mühe und dann solch ein Spruch. Ich könnt



Entschuldige. 

Aber hast mir damit ja meine Frage beantwortet, hab ja nicht ausgeschlossen, das es hier nicht up to date ist .

War mir nur unsicher wegen der Grafik mit den Benches auf der ersten Seite, wo nur 2xx + 9xxx drauf zu sehen sind & mir hier eine 430 empfohlen wurde.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für deine Arbeit, Tut war für mich gut zu verstehen & hoffen das die Umsetzung lückenlos funzzt.

Hab nur noch eine kleine Frage:

Steht ein 5870 / 430 Gespann einer GTX 570 FPS-technisch in irgendeiner Form nach, bzw würde es sich lohnen eine GTX 570 zu kaufen?

Hatte mit der 5870 bei Metro 2033 auf MAX (1920x1080) schon ein paar kleine Ruckler drin & weiß nicht wie das mit aktiviertem Physx aussieht.

EDIT:



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> zunächst mal dein Mainboard limitiert in keinster weise, der zweite PCIe16 @4 Steckplatz ist vollkomen ausreichend



Hab auf dem zweiten PCIe Slot im mom eine Creative Soundblaster drauf, funnzt die auch auf einem PCIe 1 Slot?


----------



## SiNe (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Welche Karte würde für die PhysX Berechnung aussreichen ? Sollte jetzt nicht so den Geldbeutel sprengen =D


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Klizzix entschuldigung angenommen.
Dein System:  i5 750, 5870, Gigabyte P55 UD3 dazu ist eine graka mit 128 Stream-Prozessoren würde ich empfehlen.
Ein GeForce GTS 250 wäre das und kostet unter 100€ und liegt bei PhysX bei ca. 80w.
Das mit PCI-e 1x kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht, wenn du das vor hast, reicht eine 430 aus.
Deine Creative Soundkarte läuft auch über den PCI-e 1x .
Ein Gespann aus 5870 / 250 (PCI-e 16x+16x) wäre bei PhysX schneller als eine 570, da die 250 denn alleine nur für PhysX da wäre.


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Klizzix entschuldigung angenommen.
> Dein System:  i5 750, 5870, Gigabyte P55 UD3 dazu ist eine graka mit 128 Stream-Prozessoren würde ich empfehlen.
> Ein GeForce GTS 250 wäre das und kostet unter 100€ und liegt bei PhysX bei ca. 80w.
> Das mit PCI-e 1x kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht, wenn du das vor hast, reicht eine 430 aus.
> ...



Gibts denn irgendwelche Nachteile, wenn ich die Soundkarte über den PCIe 1x Slot laufen lasse?

Ich meine, ich hätte das mal probiert, aber das hat nichts so ganz funktioniert, müsste ich da irgendwas umstellen?

Würden es bei der GTS 250 512mb tun oder wäre die Version mit 1GB besser?

Frisst Physx so viel Leistung, dass eine 430 nicht mehr ausreicht?

Gibt es FPS-Unterschiede zwischen einer 5870 ohne Physx & einem 5870 / 250 Gespann mit Physx? Weil ich mich bei Metro 2033 mit der 5870 schon teilweise ins schwitzen komme 

Mehr Fragen hab ich gerade nicht 

Danke schonmal


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Klizzix

Die Sache ist so, dass momentan bei Physix nur 96 Stream Prozessoren genutzt werden können. Jedoch liegt das an der Physix Software, wenn Nvidea sich die Mühe machen würde, dieses Limit höher zusetzen, hättest du einen Leistungsvorteil bei 128Stream-Prozzesoren gegenüber den 96 Stream-Prozessoren der GT430. Jedoch hast du bei der Aktuellen Lage auch bei einem Gespann von 2x GTX 570 eine Grafik, andere only Physix nicht mehr FPS als wie ein Gespann aus GTX570 und einer GT430.

Vom Stromhunger mal abgesehen 

Deine Soundkarte, ist fraglich ob weiterhin funktioniert. Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz bewusst wie sich der P55 Chipsatz verhält, aber es könnte sein dass dein zweiter PCIe16 x4 mit einer Grafigkarte ausgestattet die PCIe x1 Stäckplätze deaktiviert.

Bei den AMD Boards mit 870 Chipsatz ist dies der Fall. 

Das bedeutet kombinationen aus 

1xPCI16@16x + 1PCIe16@4x
1xPCI16@16x + 1PCIe16@2x + 2xPCIe1x

Das solltest du wissen bevor du dich entscheidest.

@ Grodon

wieso hällst du die GTS250 für die bessere Wahl? FPS mäßig dürfte es keinen Unterschied ausmachen zur GT430 oder eventuell auch GT240.
Oder hast du das als zukunftstaugliches Gerät gedacht, falls Nvidea bei der Pysix Software nachlegt ?

Weil der Preisunterschied ist denke ich nich zu vernachlässigen

UND MAL VON ALLEM ABGESEHEN WAS HIER FÄLSCHLICH VERSTANDEN WURDE  

*DIESER THREAD IST KLASSE, DEINE FOREN PFLEGE IST EINFACH HERVORRAGEND UND DU HAST HIER ECHT WAS GROßES AUF DIE BEINE GESTELLT    

VIELEN DANK 
*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Klizzix schrieb:


> Gibts denn irgendwelche Nachteile, wenn ich die Soundkarte über den PCIe 1x Slot laufen lasse?


Nein da sie fur PCI-e 1x entwickelt wurde, und die Bandbreite dafür ausreicht. 


Klizzix schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich hätte das mal probiert, aber das hat nichts so ganz funktioniert, müsste ich da irgendwas umstellen?


normalerweise muss die erkannt werden.
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2010...gabyte/gigabyte_p55_ud6_controller_aufbau.png


Klizzix schrieb:


> Würden es bei der GTS 250 512mb tun oder wäre die Version mit 1GB besser?


eine 512 reicht bei PhysX Anwendungen locker aus, und das sollte sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändern.


Klizzix schrieb:


> Frisst Physx so viel Leistung, dass eine 430 nicht mehr ausreicht?


je mehr Stream-Prozessoren, desto mehr und schneller kann es berechnet werden, aber diese muss zur gleichen Leistung zum System stimmen. D.H. wenn du zu wenig System Power hast, kann eine zu hohe Physik-karte nicht ausgelastet werden und das wäre verschwendete Leistung. Daher ist bei die eine 240,250,430 ausreichend.


Klizzix schrieb:


> Gibt es FPS-Unterschiede zwischen einer 5870 ohne Physx & einem 5870 / 250 Gespann mit Physx? Weil ich mich bei Metro 2033 mit der 5870 schon teilweise ins schwitzen komme


Ja Metro, genau wie Mafia2 gibt es enormen Zuwachs wenn eine PhysX-karte vorhanden ist.


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Antworten.

Dann muss ich nur noch herausfinden, ob ich die 2 Grakas & die Soundkarte paralell auf dem Board betreiben kann & dann probier ich das ganze Montag mal aus.

Wenn jemand was dazu weiß, ob ich die 3 Karten gleichzeitig verwenden kann, wäre ich um eine info sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2010...gabyte/gigabyte_p55_ud6_controller_aufbau.png
Siehe hier, müsste gehen, den PCI-e 16x läuft über die CPU und PCI-e 1x läuft über den Chipsatz.
BrAiNsT0rM3R eine PhysX-karte ist immer nur so schnell, wie das System voraus rechnen kann, daher 128 Stream-prozessoren.


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

In wie weit würden sich denn jetzt effektiv die 50 Euro mehr für eine gts250 gegenüber einer 430 lohnen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

zwischen der 430er hat 96 SP und der 250er hat 128 SP das sind ca. 30% mehr würden sich bei 30% mehr FPS darstellen, aber bei 50% höheren Preis, wäre das dann aber nicht unter Rentabel einzustufen. die 430er ist die Preislich bessere alternative und die Kombi 5870+430 wäre zur 570er ebenbürtig.


----------



## Klizzix (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenns mit der 430 flüssig läuft & auch die nächsten 1-2 Jahre flüsig läuft, reicht die ja.

Ansonsten habe ich die hier gefunden:
EVGA nVidia e-GeForce GTS250 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sieht zwar hässlich aus, ist aber billig, eine 430 würde mich auch 63 Euro kosten, insofern ist der UNterschied nicht mehr zu groß


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Grodon

so wie du das sagst, habe ich das Prinzip von Physix falsch verstanden

denn ich habe gelesen, dass nur maximal 96 SP's gleichzeitig Physix anwenden können, und wenn ich mir die Auslastung meiner 9800GT anschaue, dann kommt das zimlich genau hin

Meine 9800GT ist maximal bei 84 % ausgelastet, das enstpricht auf die SP's umgerechnet 95,4-95,8 SP's 

der Rest der karte liegt brach

Selbst wenn die DIe GPU, und Speicher aufs minimal mögliche herunter takte, ändert dass an der Leistungsfähigkeit der Karte lediglich 2 FPS bei allen durchgeführten benches

extrem auffällig ist die auslastungsgrenze beim fluid mark

nachdem was du nun gesagt hast, müsste meine 9800GT dann doch voll ausgelastet sein oder nicht ?? 

bzw dass alle Sp's ausgelastet sind, was jedoch nicht der Fall ist, Harte grenze bei 96 SP's

wenn du mehr weist, klär mich bitte auf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@BrAiNsT0rM3R auf gut deutsch dein System ist für die 9800GT zu langsam. Übertakte mal deine CPU um 10% dann wirst du sehen das die Auslastung der 9800gt steigt.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mein Phenom 2 965 BE läuft schon mit 3,8 GHZ 

und meine HD4890 mit 950/1100

was soll ich da noch groß rausholen bei DDR3-1600


----------



## Klizzix (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Macht es ein Unterschied, ob die Physx Karte Direct X 10 oder 11 kann?

Kann mich immer noch nicht zwischen einer gts 250 & gt 430 entscheiden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@BrAiNsT0rM3R das ist schlecht.
@Klizzix PhysX ist zur DX Version unabhängig, da es eine eigene Schnittstelle in der Windows-Programmierung nutzt. Meine hilfe ist daher:
*Verbrauch*, Leistung, Preis, Lautstärke, Hitzeentwicklung 
und Zusatzfunktionen:
da eine nVidia nicht nur PhysX kann, ist es möglich auch 3d und cuda nutzen( wenn diese ein Monitor besitzt). Das wird dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Klizzix (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen, weil ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann:

Reicht eine 430 in meinem System rein für Physx nicht aus? (Max. 1920x1080)

Werde meine Graka & Prozi noch was hochschrauben. So viel hat die Karte dann ja nicht zu berechnen, da sie gegenüber der 250 auch nur Vorteile bis auf die Leistung hat.

Ich kenn mich leider nicht mit dem Performanceverbrauch von Physx aus


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon

Heißst quasi im Klartext ich muss auf einen 6 oder später 8 Kerner umsteigen, und die HD4890 austauschen, hab ich ja sowieso vor, aber erst in geraumer Zeit


----------



## LucaGK (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich hoffe nur, dass das ganze mit meiner neuen XFX HD 6950 und meiner Gainward GTX 260 funktioniert ...
Ich werds sofort testen, wenn die Graka angekommen ist .


----------



## Klizzix (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Welche Nvidea Treiber & physx treiber sollte man aktuell am besten nehmen?

Das letzte was in Post 4 steht ist:
NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff *update7*( danke an LJSilver )

Wo kriege ich die alten Treiber denn noch her oder gibt es in der regel keine Probleme, sodass ich einfach die neuesten Treiber benutzen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Spiceman (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin

Nun ich habe eine XFX 5870 und eine NV 210 läuft auch ganz gut
Folgendes Problem, spiele ich MOH 2010 funktioniert es für eine Zeit ganz gut. Bloß dann auf einmal habe ich das Problem das es beim Rennen ruckelt und beim gehen eben nicht.
Hat einer vielleicht auch das Problem?

Dann noch was, man kann doch die Leistung runter stellen, weil sie muß doch nur die Physx berechnen oder liege ich dort falsch?


----------



## Spiceman (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Klizzix schrieb:


> Welche Nvidea Treiber & physx treiber sollte man aktuell am besten nehmen?
> 
> Das letzte was in Post 4 steht ist:
> NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff *update7*( danke an LJSilver )
> ...




Kannst ruhig den neuen nehmen, läuft damit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@BrAiNsT0rM3R ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit, denn deine 9800gt sollte für die Zukunft reichen.
@Klizzix die Entscheidung kann ich dir nicht abnehmen. entweder die karte mit Leistung oder die Sparsame, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.
@LucaGK das sollte funktionieren wenn das Mainboard mitspielt.
@Spiceman das Problem habe ich nicht. Wieso berätst du hier Leute über treiberkombis??
@Klizzix Ich kann nur den *NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff* empfehlen.


----------



## Klizzix (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon, werde die treiber mal ziehen & morgen ausprobieren, dann sollte die Karte kommen.

Hab mich btw für eine gts 250 512mb entschieden, da ich sie für 90 euro gekriegt habe


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ Gordon
Also rätst du mir davon ab meine 98Gt gegen ne GT430 zu tauschen, ich dachte ich hol mir die Aktuelle Karte, weil sie sehr stromsparend ist, nur halb so viel Raum im Gehäuse einnimmt, und noch dazu leiser wäre.

Habe mir ehrlich gesagt keinen Leistungseinbruch erwartet. 

Was meinst du dazu ?


----------



## Spiceman (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



			
				Gordon-1979;2555380@Spiceman das Problem habe ich nicht. Wieso berätst du hier Leute über treiberkombis??
QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht? (Treiber)
> Oder ist das nur dir Vorbehalten?
> 
> Sehr viele Kunden bei mir benutzen die neuen Treiber , ohne Probleme in der Kombination ATI + NV und warum sollte man diese Informationen nicht weitergeben?
> Nur bei einem funktioniert es eben nicht, und darum habe ich die Frage gestellt ob vielleicht einer auch so ein Problem hat und wie man abhilfe schaffen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@BrAiNsT0rM3R ich bin immer für PhysX-karten die wenig verbrauchen. Mein 8600gt hat einen Verbrauch von 50W bei 100% , aber da meine nur max 50% bei mein System( bei 4x 3.8GHz, HD4870 1GB VRAM 810/1000) erreicht sollt die auch bei der nächsten Aufrüstung ausreichen. Daher empfehle ich immer Stromsparkarten. Eine 9800gt ist eine sehr Potente Karten und nur mit extremer Hardware auszureißen ist, aber da die um die 105w benötigt ist das auch kein Stromsparwunder. Aber Achtung, im NV-teiber 258.69(beta) wird die 430 nicht unterstützt.

Ich werde aber mal morgen den 	266.35 BETA testen ob der korrekt funktioniert damit ich ausschließen kann, dass auch die neuen Serien 4xx und 5xx richtig funktionieren.

Spiceman wir sind hier im PhysX Thread und hier geht es oft nicht darum um den neusten Treiber sonder um den der zu 100% funktioniert und der
NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff 
funktioniert nur ca. 55%, bei anderen wird die Karte nicht erkannt oder PhysX geht nicht.
Der
 NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff 
funktioniert zu 100%. Die neusten Treiber haben *keine* PhysX Beschleunigung. Nur die PhysX-System-Software ist für eine Beschleunigung und Verbesserung der Karte zuständig.


----------



## Klizzix (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Danke für die Antworten.

Der Threat ist wirklich klasse, Karte eingebaut, die 7 (6) Schritte befolgt & nach 10 mins hatte ich ohne Probleme Physx in den Spielen.

Allerdings hatte ich mir den Effekt deutlicher/besser vorgestellt.

Naja, mal gucken, was sich in Batman Arkaham Asylum so zeigt.

Welches Spiel nutzt eig besonders stark Physx Effekte?

EDIT:
Mhh, die Karte ist schon verdammlt laut.

Kann man die Karte irgendwieabschalten oder macht es probleme, wenn an den rechner kurz runterfährt & der Karte den Stromstecker klaut?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Klizzix schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich mir den Effekt deutlicher/besser vorgestellt.
> 
> ...



Also der Physix effekt ist unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt, und wird nicht immer nur in Optik dargestellt, sondern kann auch die Kollison von bsp 2 Gegenständen berechnen, und wie sich diese korreckt verformen. Das ist für den Spieler, wenn er nicht weis wie sich der gegenstand tatsächlich verformen müsste nicht ersichtlich.

Ein Game wo man die Physik sehen kann, ist BATMAN wie du bereits angemerkt hast, meinem Geschmack nach sieht man bei Sacred 2 sehr viel, umherwirbelnde Blätter, usw. welche ohne Physix nicht sichtbar sind.

Den Strom zu kappen ist keine Gute Idee, dann deaktiviere die Karte lieber im Gerätemanager, oder Regle den Lüfter Manuell herunter. Afterburner, oder Treibereigenes Tool.


----------



## Spiceman (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Spiceman wir sind hier im PhysX Thread und hier geht es oft nicht darum um den neusten Treiber sonder um den der zu 100% funktioniert und der
> NV-teiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.10.0513 physX + 1.04ff
> funktioniert nur ca. 55%, bei anderen wird die Karte nicht erkannt oder PhysX geht nicht.
> Der
> ...


 
Um die neuen Treiber geht es mir gar nicht, es soll laufen das ist wichtig, wie du schon schreibst. Warum sollen die neuen Treiber keine PhysXbeschleunigung haben?
Das würde ja bedeuten, alle die eine Nvidia besitzen haben dieses Future nicht und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was sein kann, das der Patch nicht richtig arbeitet, das könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Aber da könnte man ja an die Leute schreiben die diesen Patch zu Verfügung stellen und ganu dieses Problem schildern. 
Bei meinen Problem sind nicht die Treiber schuld denke ich mir, sondern das Board. Da macht mir wohl Foxconn etwas einen Strich durch die Rechnung, da werde ich noch etwas Testen. NV-teiber 258.69(beta) leider gibt es diesen wohl nicht für WinXP, sondern nur Vista und Win 7.


----------



## Klizzix (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> Also der Physix effekt ist unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt, und wird nicht immer nur in Optik dargestellt, sondern kann auch die Kollison von bsp 2 Gegenständen berechnen, und wie sich diese korreckt verformen. Das ist für den Spieler, wenn er nicht weis wie sich der gegenstand tatsächlich verformen müsste nicht ersichtlich.
> 
> Ein Game wo man die Physik sehen kann, ist BATMAN wie du bereits angemerkt hast, meinem Geschmack nach sieht man bei Sacred 2 sehr viel, umherwirbelnde Blätter, usw. welche ohne Physix nicht sichtbar sind.
> 
> Den Strom zu kappen ist keine Gute Idee, dann deaktiviere die Karte lieber im Gerätemanager, oder Regle den Lüfter Manuell herunter. Afterburner, oder Treibereigenes Tool.



Hab Batman jetzt mal ein wenig ohne physx gespielt & werds nun vergleichen.

Den Lüfter manuell runter zu drehen habe ich bereits versucht, allerdings gehen nicht weniger als 35%, womit die Karte genauso laut ist wie meine 5870 mit 85% Lüfterdrehzahl.

Muss ich beim Ausschalten über den Gerätemanager irgendetwas beachten, wie zB das die Karte erst wieder funktioniert, wenn ich das System neu hochfahre?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@BrAiNsT0rM3R ganz meiner Meinung und Batman ist ein prima PhysX Paradebeispiel 


Spiceman schrieb:


> Um die neuen Treiber geht es mir gar nicht, es soll laufen das ist wichtig, wie du schon schreibst. Warum sollen die neuen Treiber keine PhysXbeschleunigung haben?
> Das würde ja bedeuten, alle die eine Nvidia besitzen haben dieses Future nicht und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was sein kann, das der Patch nicht richtig arbeitet, das könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Aber da könnte man ja an die Leute schreiben die diesen Patch zu Verfügung stellen und ganu dieses Problem schildern.
> Bei meinen Problem sind nicht die Treiber schuld denke ich mir, sondern das Board. Da macht mir wohl Foxconn etwas einen Strich durch die Rechnung, da werde ich noch etwas Testen. NV-teiber 258.69(beta) leider gibt es diesen wohl nicht für WinXP, sondern nur Vista und Win 7.


 
Schau einfach mal in die Treiber Release Notes, dort wirst nicht über PhysX fix lesen, nur wenn eine neue PhysX-System-Software auskommt. Umsonst heist die nicht PhysX-System-Software!! Da die sich nur um PhysX kümmert und das andere ist der nVidia Grafiktreiber der für die Grafik zuständig ist.
@ Klizzix Tausch das Kühlsystem der 250er, Garantie brauchst du keine angst haben, so lange du das Kühlsystem vorsichtig entfernt hast. Denn dann ist es kaum nachzuweisen.


----------



## Spiceman (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo

Die PhysX Treiber sind bestandteil der Nvidia Treiber und ob ich Sie installiere oder nicht liegt in meiner Hand. Das es einen Wechsel gab, sagt wohl die Versionsnummer aus 9100513 nach 9100514.
Ich kann immer überprüfen ob PhysX läuft oder nicht. Dazu benutzt man ganz einfach GPUz oder andere schöne Graka Tools.

Das der Patch auch bei dem  266.xx Beta läuft zeigen die Bilder unten. Leider habe ich noch kein Benchmark laufen lassen,weil mir etwas die Zeit fehlt, aber laut GPUz sieht es ganz gut aus.

@ Klizzix Tausch das Kühlsystem der 250er, Garantie brauchst du keine angst haben, so lange du das Kühlsystem vorsichtig entfernt hast. *Denn dann ist es kaum nachzuweisen.* <- Ist doch nicht dein ernst oder? So was nennt man Betrug!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Spiceman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die PhysX Treiber sind bestandteil der Nvidia Treiber und ob ich Sie installiere oder nicht liegt in meiner Hand. Das es einen Wechsel gab, sagt wohl die Versionsnummer aus 9100513 nach 9100514.
> Ich kann immer überprüfen ob PhysX läuft oder nicht. Dazu benutzt man ganz einfach GPUz oder andere schöne Graka Tools.
> ...



Spiceman hör auf so ein Müll hier zu verbreiten. Ich mache das über 1 Jahr aktiv im Forum in Sachen PhysX und du der seit ein paar tage hier ist gibt sich als "ich weiß alles" aus. Was aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich diskutiere nicht mehr weiter über die Treibergeschichte, denn:

*Umsonst heist die nicht PhysX-System-Software!! Da die sich nur um PhysX kümmert und das andere ist der nVidia Grafiktreiber der für die Grafik zuständig ist.* Und die meisten wissen, wer hier mehr Erfahrung in Sachen PhysX hat, ...

Noch eine INFO: GPU-z zeigt *nicht* richtig die PhysX funktionalität an. Siehe Thread.


----------



## Klizzix (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, nun häufen sich leider auch bei mir die ersten probleme.

1. Batman Arkham Asylum : Spiel stürzt nach ca. 20min immer ca. an der gleichen Stelle ab, hab nun Physx ausgemacht & nun gehts ohne Probleme weiter.

2. Mirrors Edge: Ich hatte auf einmal extreme Performance einbrüche, so als würde die CPU Physx berechnen, hat sich auch nicht mehr gebessert, also auch hier Physx aus & dann gings ohne Probleme weiter.

Sollte ich es mal mit anderen Treibern probieren?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Klizzix   was das problem mit den FPS in Batman agneht, in welcher einstellung hast du Physix? Bei mir war das Problem wenn ich sie auf *niedrig* oder *mittel* eigestellt hatte, war das Game unspielbar ruckelig. Auf *miximal* also hohe Physix leistung läufts mit rund 60 FPS, probier da mal durch  

Mirro's Edge nutzt wenn ich mich recht entsinne CPU-Physix, dieses lässt sich aber nur in Verbindung mit der 'Nvidea grafikkarte' aktivieren. Die Physix Karte liegt brach. Bin mir was das angeht aber nicht mehr zu 100% sicher, da müsste ich erstmal installen und nachsehen. 

vil weis Gordon ja mehr


----------



## Klizzix (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



BrAiNsT0rM3R schrieb:


> @Klizzix   was das problem mit den FPS in Batman agneht, in welcher einstellung hast du Physix? Bei mir war das Problem wenn ich sie auf *niedrig* oder *mittel* eigestellt hatte, war das Game unspielbar ruckelig. Auf *miximal* also hohe Physix leistung läufts mit rund 60 FPS, probier da mal durch
> )



Ich habe Physx auf maximalen Einstellungen, warum auch nicht?
War aber kein FPS Problem, sonder ist das Spiel einfach abgestürtzt, wenn ich gerade 2 Leute "verprügelt" habe. Also immer an der gleichen Stelle


----------



## Agamemnon093 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wird denn auch der neue treiber für die gt430 oder überhaupt die gt430 dabei unterstützt?


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Klizzix schrieb:


> Ich habe Physx auf maximalen Einstellungen, warum auch nicht?
> War aber kein FPS Problem, sonder ist das Spiel einfach abgestürtzt, wenn ich gerade 2 Leute "verprügelt" habe. Also immer an der gleichen Stelle



hey hab noch ne andere möglichkeit, bei mir war das damals auch, dass immer an der selben stelle ein blue screen erschien.

Jedoch läuft man an der stelle durch ein Halozinogenes Gas, und stirbt dann einen erstickungstot.
Hab mich dannn einfach mal an der decke entlang gehangelt, und tata kein Blue screen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das von den programieren gewollt ist, dass man sich quasi einen*Blue screen einbildet, und der PC ganicht abschmiert* oder ob dass wirklich ein Fehler beim system war, jedoch war es wiederholbar an der selben stelle, und wie gesagt an der decke entlang gehts 

Bis heute kann ich das wieder und wieder nachstellen. Also ka was da nun wirklich los ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Klizzix auf der ersten Seite ist eine Anleitung zu Mirrors Edge, dann funktioniert auch PhysX. Bei Batman, das ist ein Entwickler-Konflikt( wie bei FluidMark) wo die Software(Spiel) nicht damit klar kommt, dass ATI PhysX hat. Daher sin Abstürze möglich. Hatte ich auch sehr oft und das gleich am Anfang und nach 30min zocken u.s.w.....( auch bei verschiedenen Einstellung), Problem dabei, es gibt dafür kein Patch. Aber dafür sieht es verdammt gut aus. Also öfters Speichern.
@Agamemnon093 ich Prüfe das die nächsten tage ob der neue Beta funktioniert.


----------



## Spiceman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Spiceman hör auf so ein Müll hier zu verbreiten. Ich mache das über 1 Jahr aktiv im Forum in Sachen PhysX und du der seit ein paar tage hier ist gibt sich als "ich weiß alles" aus. Was aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich diskutiere nicht mehr weiter über die Treibergeschichte, denn:
> 
> *Umsonst heist die nicht PhysX-System-Software!! Da die sich nur um PhysX kümmert und das andere ist der nVidia Grafiktreiber der für die Grafik zuständig ist.* Und die meisten wissen, wer hier mehr Erfahrung in Sachen PhysX hat, ...
> 
> Noch eine INFO: GPU-z zeigt *nicht* richtig die PhysX funktionalität an. Siehe Thread.


 
Du bist ja sehr überzeugt von Dir. Du brauchst mir nicht erklären was welcher Treiber macht und was nicht. Seit 1984 arbeite ich an Computer (C64;Amiga) später an PC Systemen und heute ist es auch noch mein Beruf, wer glaubt es kaum.
Wer mehr Erfahrung hat, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen, du bist es aber nicht.
Wenn ich hier schreibe das PhysX auch bei den neuen Treibern (266.35/9100514 PhysX) funktioniert, dann kommt es davon, weil ich es getestet habe. Dabei helfen einen Tools wie GPUz und andere Helferlein. Das es funktioniert, kann man auch ganz einfach Testen mit FluidMark egal welche Version. Dort steht ganz genau ob dort Software PhysX aktiv ist, oder Hardware PhysX aktiviert ist. Um es noch zu Untermauern das es funktioniert, kann jeder selber den Test machen. Einfach Grafikkkarteneinstellungen "erweiterten Desktop" aus oder an machen (wenn man nicht den Hack benutzt). Dann FluidMark starten mit und ohne, und siehe da, dort steht Software PhysX (aus) und Hardware PhysX (an). Wer dann immer noch sagt das glaube ich nicht, ja den kann man einfach nicht helfen. 
Habe als Beweis noch ein paar Bilder als Anhang, für die Unglaubigen unter uns.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Spiceman was willst du dann hier, wenn du so viel Ahnung hast?
Solche klugsch...  mich echt an.
Und Fluid-Mark wird hier nicht supportet.
Und Mister Spiceman ich weiß alles:


Spiceman schrieb:


> Moin
> Nun ich habe eine XFX 5870 und eine NV 210 läuft auch ganz gut


Eine NV 210 hat kein PhysX und  wenn sie es hat ist sie mit 16 Stream-prozessoren viel zu langsam!
Ich denk du weißt alles!!
Man bin ich Sauer!!!


----------



## Ghostknight (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey ..

Ich habe eine Frage wollte dafür aber nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen und zwar : Ich habe mir bald vor die 6850 zu holen mein Mainboard unterstützt aber keine 2 Grafikkarten .. Wird trotzdem Physx dargestellt (über CPU) oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit es darzustellen außer Nvidia Grafikkarte? 

Besitze einen AMD Phenom x4 965 @ 3,8ghz

Danke schon mal

Mfg Ghostknight


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

mehr Infos über da Mainboard wären schon praktisch.


----------



## Ghostknight (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

habe ein Gigabyte MA770-ud3 .. unterstützt nur 1 Grafikkarte deshalb suche ich nach einer alternative da die 6950@6970 doch um einiges billiger ist als ne 570


----------



## Spiceman (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Spiceman was willst du dann hier, wenn du so viel Ahnung hast?
> Solche klugsch...  mich echt an.
> Und Fluid-Mark wird hier nicht supportet.
> Und Mister Spiceman ich weiß alles:
> ...


 
Du bist hier der Meister, meinst du, aber der bist du leider nicht. Es gibt immer einen der besser ist, damit mußt du Dich mal abfinden so ist das im Leben. Mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen. Wenn du dir mal die Bilder genau angeschaut hättest, würdes du sehen das dort GT240 steht, macht aber nichts. Diese Karte langt für die PhysX berechnung und schont den Geldbeutel.  Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich alles weiß, das warst du, aber danke dafür. Ist schon schlecht wenn man Fehler nicht eingestehen kann und dieser liefert dann noch Bewweise, so was auch
Nur mal zur Info, es können alle Nvidia Karten PhysX ab der 8 Reihe, ob es Sinn macht die ein oder andere Karte dafür einzusetzen, mag dahin gestellt sein.
Du bist solch eine Art von Person, wenn die Ampel grün zeigt, sagst du immer noch es ist Rot. Bleib in Deinen kleinen Schneckenhaus, weil man könnte ja zuviel Infos bekommen und sich weiter bilden.
Nur mal so, man lernt nie aus, egal wie alt man ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Ghostknight du kann eine PhysX-karte einsetzen, aber über den PCE-e 1x. Das ermöglicht dir dann auch PhysX aber dein CPU kann PhysX auch berechnen aber nicht in der Leistung wie eine nVidia Karte, da die PhysX Software ausschließlich für nVidia-karte Programmiert wurde. Einige User hier im Thread haben das mit den PCIe 1x probiert und lief ohne Probleme. daher ist die eine weitere Möglichkeit PhysX zu nutzen.

MFG Gordon.


----------



## Animalix (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

xD,

@Spiceman,es gibt immer einen der besser ist,stimmt!!!!Aber du bist es mit Sicherheit nicht!!Gordon-1979 erklärt und hilft 132 Seiten lang,und da kommst du Lehrmeister mit deiner Ampelgeschichte,schneckenhaus Bildung ect.Kann es sein,dass du so ein typ Mensch bist der nur Käse labbert,bei rot über die Ampel fährt,und ums verrecken behauptet es war grün?

allen noch ein gesundes neues Jahr!!


----------



## Ghostknight (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hat wer einen link zu so einer Physx karte und mit welchem Preis muss man rechnen?


----------



## Animalix (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich hatte mal eine 8800gt in einem PCE-e 1x im Verbund mit meiner Ati 5850.Mafia II lief damit wunderbar.

Ne gebrauchte 8800Gt gibts ja für relativ günstiges Geld bei einem namhaften Auktionshaus


----------



## Ghostknight (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ne graka in sonem normalen pci slot? ^^


----------



## Spiceman (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Animalix schrieb:


> xD,
> 
> @Spiceman,es gibt immer einen der besser ist,stimmt!!!!Aber du bist es mit Sicherheit nicht!!Gordon-1979 erklärt und hilft 132 Seiten lang,und da kommst du Lehrmeister mit deiner Ampelgeschichte,schneckenhaus Bildung ect.Kann es sein,dass du so ein typ Mensch bist der nur Käse labbert,bei rot über die Ampel fährt,und ums verrecken behauptet es war grün?
> 
> allen noch ein gesundes neues Jahr!!


 
Du solltest mal lesen was ich geschrieben habe von Anfang an und nicht einfach los schreiben ohne Sinn und verstand. Aber belassen wir es dabei, ist besser so.
Nur zur Info.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...te-fuer-apex-physx-einrichten-benchmarks.html


----------



## Agamemnon093 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

was ist denn eigentlich ausschlaggebend bei der grafikkarte das die besser geeignet ist für physX? 
sind es echt nur diese streamprozessoren an?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Animalix thx aber der Spiceman ist nur auf Stress aus und mehr nicht.
@Ghostknight es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten
1. nVidia mit PCIe-1x nehmen( aber muss mehr als 32 Stream-Prozessoren oder Cuda Einheiten haben)
2. normale nVidia kaufen, am mainboard den PCIe-1x hinten aufschneiden und nVidia einsetzen
3. normale nVidia kaufen, eine PCIe-1x-Rieser-Karte kaufen den PCIe-1x hinten aufschneiden und nVidia einsetzen und dann aufs Mainboard einstecken.
die Möglichkeiten gibt es bei dir.
@Agamemnon093 die Systemleistung ist sehr wichtig und dann die richtige zu dein System passende Anzahl an Stream-Prozessoren oder Cuda Einheiten.


----------



## Agamemnon093 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

asoo 
denn ich wollt mir sowieso n neues system holen (hab auch schon fleißig gespart xD)
und naya dann wollt ich mir jetzt wohl die gtx 460 (mit 336 streamprozessoren) holen.
würde dann warscheinlich im neuen system den bulldozer (zambezi 8core) und ne radeon Hd 78XX drin haben und 8 gb G.Skill DDR3 1600 Ram 
würde das so gehen oder würdest du insgesamt auch was anderes vorschlagen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Agamemnon093 beim zambezi 8core mit radeon Hd 78XX und 8 gb G.Skill DDR3 1600 Ram wäre eine gtx 460 zu stark. denn eine 460 aufzulasten, brauch man mind. 16 kerne mit 3 GHz oder mehr, bei 2x 6990 oder 2x 5970. 128 Stream-Prozessoren oder Cuda Einheiten oder max. 192 Stream-Prozessoren oder Cuda Einheiten würden ausreichen für das System. 
Außer du willst sie gtx 460 noch für 3d oder cuda nutzen, dann müßtest du die Hd 78XX auf slave bei Windows umstellen und die gtx 460 auf master, dann wäre si ok wobei der Stromverbrauch bei dieser zu hoch ist. da wäre eine 450er besser.


----------



## Agamemnon093 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

eig wollt ich ya auch die gts450 mit 192 streamprozessoren, aber da die gtx460  nur 10 € aufpreis zur gts450 hat dacht ich mir das lieber die gtx460 nehmen würd da die auch für später mehr ziehen könnte. sry für die frage aber wie meinst du das mit dem gtx460 auf master und 78XX auf slave, also was hätte das für vorteile? :S


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn die nVidia den tft dran hat und die ATI nicht und im Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung nVidia auf Haupt steht, kannst du cuda und NV 3D nutzen
und
wenn die ATI den tft dran hat und die nVidia nicht und im Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung ATI auf Haupt steht, kannst du ATI-Steam und ATI 3D nutzen.
Aber wenn beide den tft dran haben kannst du im Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Anzeige\Bildschirmauflösung zwischen nv und ATI hin und her stellen, also welche Hauptanzeige ist und welche dezidiert ist.


----------



## feris (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo zusammen!

Erst mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Gordon-1979 für seine Arbeit. 
War doch glatt der Grund mich mal hier im Forum anzumelden 

Ich hatte nach der Aufrüstung eine GTX 260 übrig und habe mal die Anleitung ausprobiert. Allerdings bin ich einigermassen geschockt wieviel Performance Mafia mit PhyxX schluckt.

Ich habe mal ein paar Mafia II Benches laufen lassen.
Alles auf 1680 x 1050, in Mafia alles auf max, zusätzlich AA auf ein.

Ohne PhysX: 71,9 fps
CPU - PhysX medium: 23,8 fps
CPU - PhysX high: 14,7 fps

*G*PU - PhysX medium: 43,3 fps
*G*PU - PhysX high: 34,6 fps

Hätte nicht gedacht, das das System so stark einbrich, da ich "nur" auf 1680 x 1050 spiele.

Systemdaden könnt Ihr ja sehen. Noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos:
Die AMD ist eine HD 6950 auf 6970 geflasht.
Die NVidia ist eine Zotac 260 AMP2, ab Werk übertaktet von 576 MHz auf 650 MHz.


----------



## Klizzix (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vllt hast du irgendwas falsch gemacht.

Hab den Benchmark zwar nicht zu ende laufen lassen, hatte aber mit einer 5870 + 250 mit allem auf max & 1920x1080 im Schnitt 60 fps, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kanns aber nochmal schnell drüber laufen lassen

EDIT: Ups, hab quatsch erzählt, komm so auf ca. 30fps, hab den rechner aber auch schon den ganzen tag laufen & im Hintergrund noch ein paar Sachen laufen, aber ist doch auch noch alles im Rahmen, solang es flüssig läuft is doch alles ok


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ gordon lass dich nich von dummschwätzern einlullen du bist voll in ordnung un weist von was du redest

Meine erfahrungen:
ATI 4870 @ 750 MHZ, GTX 260 AMP @ 500 MHZ
Mafia2 @ 1920x1080 alles maximum + Physix @ siehe Screenshot
Meine GPU von der GTX ist bei 12% Auslastung
JX3 Benchmarksiehe Screenshot @ max. 15% Auslastung
habe schon eine GT 430 bestellt wegen Stromverbrauch mal sehn wie die Funzt

System:Max Strom @ 270 Watt Volllast ohne Monitor
Server Gehäuse
Gigabyte MA-790GP-DS4H
NT 650 Watt
X4 940@3000MHZ
GPU1 ATI 4870@750MHZ
GPU2 GTX 260AMP@500MHZ
Ram Kingston 16GB@800 MHZ
HD1 OCZ Vertex2
HD2 Samsung 1TB
TFT Samsung SyncMasterP2470HD


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ kleinerfeigling10

hey cool, wenn du die GT430 hast lass bitte hören wie sie funzt

will meine 9800GT auch gegen ne GT430 austauschen, und würde gern wissen ob die reicht


----------



## Sk1dr0w (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Tag zusammen, ich hab vor meine 4870 mit einer 8600GTS zu erweitern.
Mein System besteht aus 
ASRock M3A785GXH/128M;
AMD Phenom II x4 945 @ stock;
Palit 4870 Sonic 1GB @ stock, (XFX8600GTS Physix);
4GB G.Skill 1600er DDR3;

Ich wollte den NV 258.69(beta), Physix 9.10.513, Mod 1.04ff versuchen.


----------



## feris (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@kleinerfeigling10:

Danke für den Benchmark, dann liege ich ja ganz gut.
Dachte schon ich habe irgendwo etwas falsch gemacht.

Wie das Spiel Mafia 2  läuft weiss ich noch gar nicht.
Habe es im Weihnachtsdeal bei Steam gekauft und heute erst die GTX 260 dazu gesteckt und nur mal den Benchmark laufen lassen.

Na zur Not gibt es dann ja auch irgendwo noch diesen "Clothes" Patch, der dann für mehr Performance sorgen sollte.

Wäre mal interessant wie eine GTX 460 im Vergleich zur GTX 260 abschneidet.
Ist für mich aber etwas oversized. Von den Hardware PhysX Games interesierten mich nur Mafia 2 und Batman AA.

Batman läuft sehr rund, frisst nicht so viel Performance wie Mafia 2 bei PhysX.


----------



## Agamemnon093 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ gordon, aber was ist wenn der monitor nur 1 anschluss hat :S
(und würde es nicht dann mehr bringen 2 grakas von ati oder nvidia als crossfire oder sli zu machen und dann wenn man noch was geld hat ne billige physX karte draufzupaken? )


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@feris der mafia2 benchmark hat einige Bugs, daher im Spiel wirst du immer das doppelte an FPS haben als wie im Benchmark.
@kleinerfeigling10 thx und genau der JX3 Benchmark ist besser zum system-bewerten. 
@Sk1dr0w korrekt kannst du so machen.
@Agamemnon093 einfach hin und her stecken. 
@BrAiNsT0rM3R eine 430 müsste schneller sein 9800gt trotz weniger Stream-Prozessoren, dank neuer Technologie und kleinerer Fertigungsstruktur sollte sie max. 20% schneller bei PhysX.


----------



## Sk1dr0w (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hm, funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, ich halte mich an die Anleitung aber es will nicht Funktioieren.
Habe schon mehrere Kombinationen ausprobiert. Ich benutze Win7 Ultimate 32bit.
Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal einen Treiber gefunden von nVidia aus der 19x.xx der den Mod schon integriert hatte, ich musste einfach den Treiber installieren und es lief, aber ich finde auf Teufel komm raus diesen Treiber nichtmehr, ich bin schon Stundenlang am Googlen mit den verschiedensten Suchbegriffen, ich find ihn einfach nicht wieder.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @BrAiNsT0rM3R eine 430 müsste schneller sein 9800gt trotz weniger Stream-Prozessoren, dank neuer Technologie und kleinerer Fertigungsstruktur sollte sie max. 20% schneller bei PhysX.




ja dass dachte ich auch, alleine wegen der zugrunde liegenden Fermi Architektur. War mir aber nicht sicher, ob es eventuell aufs geliche hinaus läuft, darum wollte ich erstmal abwarten bis ein paar leute hier benches gemacht haben will ja nicht unnötig geld ausgegebn

die frage ist, ob bei nem Upgrade auf ne GTX570, die GT430 als Physix Karte noch schnell genug ist.

Aber das steht ja alles in den sternen, solange ich keine habe....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

die gt430 entspricht einer 9800gt bizschen mehr.Für physics ausreichend


----------



## feris (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@byaliar:

Finde nicht das die 9800 GT ausreicht. Meine 260 GTX ist meiner Meinung nach zu schwach und diese sollte der 9800 GT deutlich überlegen sein.

Mir ist klar das mit PhysX das Spiel langsamer läuft als ohne. Allerdings ist der Einbruch zumindest bei Mafia 2 höher als ich erwartet hätte. Von gut 70 fps ohne PhysX runter auf runde 35 fps mit GTX 260 als reine PhysX Karte finde ich schon heftig. (Alles Angaben vom internen Benchmark). Mehr Details: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-physx-nutzen-anleitung-133.html#post2571311

Ich meine für mich ist es soweit ok, da ich kein Geld für die "Extra PhysX-Karte" ausgegeben habe. Die 260er war aus dem alten System. Wenn ich für die aber extra Geld in die Hand nehmen muss, dann sollten auch alle verfügbaren Games sehr rund laufen.

Die Diskussion, das PhysX eigentlich tot ist will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Ich werde Batman und Mafia 2 damit durchspielen und dann fliegt die Karte wieder raus.

Ein anderer interessanter Punkt: 
Die 260 GTX scheint sich bei mir trotz allem zu langweilen, was aber auch normal ist. Denn schliesslich stellt sie kein Bild dar. Das bringt mich aber zu dem Punkt, ab wann die Aktion, eine NVidia Karte als Zusatzkarte zu stecken, sinnlos ist. Wieviel Frames macht eine GTX 570 mit PhysX auf High bei Mafia 2?

Eine HD 5870 liegt bei ca. 220 EUR, eine GTX 570 bei ca. 320 EUR. Folglich liegen max 100 EUR zwischen den Karten, die ich für PhysX ausgeben könnte. Es bleiben natürlich die Nachteile dann 2 Karten im Rechner zu haben.

Ideal wäre also eine PhysX Karte, die keine Ballast zu Bilddarstellung mitschleppt und dafür mit Cores für PhysX vollgestopft ist. Aber damit würde NVidia natürlich Ihre eigenen Karten kanibalisieren.


----------



## feris (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Sk1dr0w schrieb:


> Hm, funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, ich halte mich an die Anleitung aber es will nicht Funktioieren.



Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst dann wäre es sinnvoll wenn Du weitere Informationen mitteilst. Wie sagt mein Automechaniker immer so schön: "Defekt" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung.

Also füttere uns ein bischen mit Informationen und dann können wir versuchen zu helfen. Steht bei dem Patch z.B auch bei allen Ausgaben "Done"? Welche Hardware versuchst Du zu kombinieren? Usw.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@feris du hast eine 6950 mit einer GTX 260 und was für ein Prozessor? Außerdem kannst du nicht Mafia2 mit allen PhysX gleichstellen, da Mafia in Sachen PhysX viele bugs aufweist und daher zu viel Hardware frisst. Und eine 260 ist Blödsinn da sie viel Strom benötigt, deswegen ist unter 250er besser.
Nachteile, Nein Vorteile:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)
@Sk1dr0w zur not habe ich auch noch teamspeak 3 und ist von 16:00 bis 0:00 online. 
Adresse: workgroup1.dlinkddns.com:9987
@byaliar jo sollte ausreichend sein. 
@BrAiNsT0rM3R leider kann ich mit benches für ne 430 nicht dienen.


----------



## feris (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979:
Vilelicht habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte keinen Rückschluss von Mafia-2-PhysX auf PhysX generell ziehen. Ich bin nur über den extremen Einbruch speziell in Mafia 2 erstaunt. 

Zum System habe ich mal die wesentlichen Daten in meine Sig gepackt.

Bezüglich GTX 260 als PhysX Karte: Klar braucht die zu viel Strom. Aber sie war aus Ausrüstung übrig. Wenn ich statt dessen eine andere Karte Kaufen müsste und nur den Vorteil des geringeren Verbrauchs hätte würde das Jahre oder gar ein Jahrzent dauern bis ich das Geld bezüglich Mehrverbrauch wieder raus habe.

Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage: wieviel besser oder schlechter ist eine GTX 260 im Vergelich zu einer GTS 240 oder 250 oder ähnlichen. Mir fehlen da einfach die Vergleichswerte.

@happyk:
So in den Raum geschmissen ist die Aussage wenig informativ.
Auflösung? Settings? Benchmarkergebnis?


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi all

Also ich sach mal zum Stromverbrauch:
GTX260 AMP    150W @ 216 Shader
GT 220            50 W @ 48 Shader
GT 240            75 W @ 96 Shader
GT 430            50 W @ 96 Shader
demnach sind vom Stromverbrauch her die 430 und 220 ebenbürtig doch von der Leistung is die 430 DOPPELT so potent
die 240 hat die gleichen Leistungsmerkmale wie die 430 doch 1/3 mehr Stromverbrauch kein DX11 sowie Pixelshader 4.1 und nur 600 MHZ chiptakt
und deshalb sind mir die 70 euronen für die GT430(Passivkühlung) wert 
mit lüfter hätte diese Karte nur 50 gekostet


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also der 266.35_desktop_win7_winvista_32bit_international_beta treiber ist verbugt, will keine nvcenter mehr starten und imaginärer Bildschirm geht auch nicht. außerdem würde PhysX bei GPU-z angezeigt aber bei JX3 nicht also weiß man was das bedeutet.
Der download den 260.66 dauert 1 Stunde da ich nur mit 50kbit/s runterladen bei 16000 Leitung.

Morgen teste ich de 260.99 .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi leute. 
Habe getestet und der  266.35 Beta *geht nicht*, der 260.99 *geht auch nicht.*
Aber der 260.63 habe ich erfahren der sollte gehen. Teste im laufe des Tages. 
Bis nacher.


----------



## christian.pitt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> also der 266.35_desktop_win7_winvista_32bit_international_beta treiber ist verbugt, will keine nvcenter mehr starten und imaginärer Bildschirm geht auch nicht. außerdem würde PhysX bei GPU-z angezeigt aber bei JX3 nicht also weiß man was das bedeutet.
> Der download den 260.66 dauert 1 Stunde da ich nur mit 50kbit/s runterladen bei 16000 Leitung.
> 
> Morgen teste ich de 260.99 .



50kbit/s ??!!?? bei einer 16.000er Leitung noch schlimmer --> wieso hast du so eine sch***** verbindung?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@christian.pitt weil bei nv es nicht schneller war. toll ne.


----------



## christian.pitt (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dann lad dirs einfach bei einer alternativen seite runter, wie zB chip (ist zwar auch nicht so schnell, aber das überholts um ein vielfaches)


----------



## feris (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn es darum geht den PhysX Treiber 9.10.0514 draufzubekommen, hätte ich noch eine andere Lösung:

Neues komplettes NV Treiberpaket draufpielen, alles bis auf den PhysX 9.10.0514 Tereiber wieder runterwerfen, dann den alten empfohlenen 258.69_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_beta.exe einspielen.

Der PhysX Treiber 9.10.0514 bleibt dann erhalten, siehe Anhänge.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@feris es geht um die Treiberunterstützung von der 4xx serie, die im 258.69 nicht drin ist.
Mir fällt da bestimmt noch was ein.


----------



## ChavezD (11. Januar 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> 50kbit/s ??!!?? bei einer 16.000er Leitung noch schlimmer --> wieso hast du so eine sch***** verbindung?



Kann aber auch manchmal am Host liegen, ich las bei Chip zB meist auch mit 1,6 dann aufeinmal freitags Abend nur 100-150...
Während bei anderen Hosts noch die volle Leistung geht.
Aber wird zu off topic.hier

---------------------------
Gesendet von meinem HTC, sry für schreibfehler


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hi Leute

hab endlich meine nvidia GT 430 bekommen und ein paar tests gemacht. hier die Ergebnisse:
also wie gehabt
AMD X4 @ 3000 MHZ
16 GB ram
128 GB vertex2
1 TB Samsung
ATI 4870 @ 750 MHZ@150W Volllast
nvidia GT 430 @ 700 MHZ Zotac Passiv@ 50W Volllast
Treiber: Forceware_195.62_Vista_Win7_64bit_mod_physX+ATI 10.4
Auflösung und einstellungen alles was geht
1920x1080 Mafia: GT 430 GPU usage @ 31 % max./ Temp 33 max. is alles gleich geblieben, habe aber das gefühl die effekte sehen besser aus z.B. Rauch
1680x1050 Jx3 Benchmark: GT 430 GPU usage @ 62 % max./ Temp 35 max
also ich bin voll zufrieden mit der 430
so hab ich mir das vorgestellt und ich denke dass ich die Karte auch noch ne weile als Physikkarte drinne haben werde.
IS ne volle Kaufempfehlung wer Physiks haben will, und wenig Stromverbrauch
Meine GTX 260AMP habe ich jetzt im anderen rechner für Videoencoding drinne


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@kleinerfeigling10 THX für die info und hätte nicht gedacht das der 195.62 die 430 unterstützt.


----------



## Murdock08 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Na ja ich habe die GT240 als Physx Karte drin zu meiner HD5970 !
Habe mir mal Reviews zur GT430 angeschaut und die ist deutlich langsamer als die GT240, von der reinen Spieleleistung her und Rohleistung her !
Als Physx Karte mag sie ja noch gehen, aber ansonsten .......... Fail !

LG


----------



## christian.pitt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Murdock08 schrieb:


> Na ja ich habe die GT240 als Physx Karte drin zu meiner HD5970 !
> Habe mir mal Reviews zur GT430 angeschaut und die ist deutlich langsamer als die GT240, von der reinen Spieleleistung her und Rohleistung her !
> Als Physx Karte mag sie ja noch gehen, aber ansonsten .......... Fail !
> 
> LG



Die meisten, die sich diese Karte kaufen (zumindest hier in diesem Thread), benutzen sie als Physx Karte, da 
1. sie mehr als ausreichend Rechenleistung für Physx besitzt, 
2. man die Physx Tauglichkeit nur anhand der Stream Prozessoren beurteilen darf
3. sie sehr stromsparend ist und noch dazu passiv gekühlt wird, und es somit keine Lüftergeräusche gibt
und 4. sie relativ wenig kostet

Hoffe du siehts dir dies an und denkst nochmal über dieses "Fail" nach, das eigentlich auf deine Karte passen würde xD


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ murdock08
hallo gehts noch die gt 240 braucht braucht 1/3 mehr strom (75W) kostet n bissen mehr und ausserdem wie christian schon sagte HIER gehts um Physx und nich um ROHLEISTUNG als spielekarte .
Dafür hat man dann etwas gescheites drinne ATI/AMD.
so long mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Murdock08 dein Kommentar ist FAIL, den die PhysX Leistung ist an die Systemleistung gekoppelt. Da sind bei der selben PhysX-karte enorme unterscheide drin. Außerdem, einige Leute denken zugleich noch an die Stromrechnung, daher muss man einiges Abwegen was ein wichtig ist und meine 8600gt mit 45w max. Verbrauch finde ich für PhysX ausreichend.  
@ christian.pitt und kleinerfeigling10 genau meiner Meinung.


----------



## Murdock08 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, denn ich schrieb, das die Karte ja als Physx Karte OK ist, wollte nur anmerken, das die Karte in der reinen Leistung ziemlich schwach ist !
Müsst euch ja nicht direkt angegriffen fühlen oder so und lesen sollte man auch bis zum Ende !


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aber deine wortwahl lässt einige fragen offen wie: 
Als Physx Karte mag sie ja NOCH gehen, aber ansonsten .......... Fail !

aber naja im endeffekt ist mir das ziemlich wurscht xD


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ murdock08
Ich hab bis zu Ende gelesen und deshalb is dein Beitrag "FAIL".
Rohleistung Interresiert hier keinen (sonst hätte man eine ATI/AMD drinne), es geht um Physx und deren Verbrauch.
Mfg


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kann mir jemand n link nennen der nvidia physx in den games verwendet


----------



## Ollithehub (20. Januar 2011)

Welche ist den in physx schneller die 8600gt oder die neuen gts


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Ollithehub kommt auf die Hardware( CPU, GPU, Mainboard) drauf an.
Hier ein paar PhysX games:
PhysXInfo.com - GPU PhysX Games Info


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

PhysX FluidMark 1.3.0 ist da aber die ATI/nVidia Kombi wird dabei wieder nicht richtig unterstützt, daher werde ich es zum testen und Benchmarken nicht empfehlen.

MFG Gordon.


----------



## Chris965BE (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey,

nachdem ich meine Kombo HD5870 + 8800GT aufgegeben habe, da ATI und Nvidia Treiber sich ständig abgeschossen haben, hab ich jetzt nochmal das ganze mit ner 9500 GT probiert. Hat soweit alles geklappt. Aber so ca. 30 sekunden nachdem ich Physx aktiviert habe,war auf einmal der ganze Bildschirm dunkelblau und nix ging mehr. Also das war kein Standard Windows Blescreen sondern alles in so komischen Dunkelblau und keiner Schrift und der PC festgefahren. Hat jemand ne Idee worans liegen könnte?? 
Wie ichs gemacht hab:
1. ATI HD5870 in den PC geschmissen
2. Catalyst installiert(aktuellster)
3. 9500 GT in das Case gefeuert
4. 197.45 installiert
5. Physx Schieß mich tot installiert
6. PC rebootet und im abgesicherten den Mod 1.03 installiert
7. neu gestartet
8. in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung Physx aktivert

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff Bitte diesen treiber nutzen.

Teste mal wie folgt:
Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff


----------



## Chris965BE (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nachem Neustart läufts jetzt wieder. Wenns wieder rumspackt, probiere ich deine Kombo.


----------



## HeinzNeu (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder den Beta 258.69er installiert. Läuft einfach besser.
Ich finde dieses Hybrid-CF genial!
Noch besser ist die Anleitung


----------



## Chris965BE (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich dachte ja eigentlich,dass die NVIDIA Treiber ab 2XX.XX das nicht mehr unterstützen,dass noch eine ATI Karte mitbetrieben wird. Haben die wohl geändert,wa?


----------



## widder0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Ollithehub schrieb:


> Welche ist den in physx schneller die 8600gt oder die neuen gts



mit einer 8600gt(oc) + Q9550~3,6ghz hatte ich im Vantage 23k CPU points , ohne die graka 14,5k CPU points (wenn das hilft)


----------



## christian.pitt (23. Januar 2011)

Chris965BE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ja eigentlich,dass die NVIDIA Treiber ab 2XX.XX das nicht mehr unterstützen,dass noch eine ATI Karte mitbetrieben wird. Haben die wohl geändert,wa?



Um das gehts ha in diesem thread: eine ati + nvidia zusammen nutzen: da das offiziell nicht geht, muss man eine "modifikation" furchführen.....bitte den ersten post lesen....


----------



## Chris965BE (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja ne is klar. Sorry hab wohl was falsch formuliert. Ich meinte das so,dass ich dachte dass man bei den Nvidia Treibern ab die mit ner 2 vorne wenn noch eine ATI Karte im Rechner ist nicht mehr Physx aktivieren kann.


----------



## HeinzNeu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich suche eine höhere Version von FliudMark für 64 Biot-Systeme.
Derzeit habe ich die Version 1.2.0


----------



## Chimera (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Ich suche eine höhere Version von FliudMark für 64 Biot-Systeme.
> Derzeit habe ich die Version 1.2.0



Gucksch mal hier, isch Version 1.3.1: oZone3D.Net - Free Softwares: graphics card utilities, system utilities, GPU stress test, benchmarks.
Gibt es aber nur als 32 Bit Version, hab bisher noch nie ne 64 Bit gesehen


----------



## HeinzNeu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Seite und die Versionen kenne ich bereits. Allerdings läuft die 1.3.1 nicht auf meinem System- vermutlich, weil ich ein 64 Bit-System habe


----------



## Chimera (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Komisch, hab auch 64 Bit und alles läuft 1A tip-top. Im Prinzip laufen auch 32 Bit Programme problemlos auf nem 64 Bit Sys, hab jedenfalls bisher  nur ein einziges gehabt, dass nicht funzte (Ashampoo Magical Defrag 2).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@widder0815 ist Quark, denn es hängt von der Systemhardware ab.
PhysX FluidMark 1.3.0 ist da aber die ATI/nVidia Kombi wird dabei wieder nicht richtig unterstützt, daher werde ich es zum testen und Benchmarken nicht empfehlen. Denn die nv-karte wird nicht richtig benutzt.


----------



## Chris965BE (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

^^Gleiche Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Fluidmark zeigt während des Benchmarks schon meine Physx Karte an,aber trotzdem steht das was von CPU Physx und die Physx Karte wird dabei nicht gefordert.


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so hab gestern meine Prüfung zum IT-Sytemelektroniker bestanden deshalb off,
Also ich versuche immer InGame Demos zu verwenden denn die sind Realistischer als so vorgefertigte wie Futuremark.
Wann habt ihr mal so ne Grafik in Spielen??
Mafia 2 is der Benchmark, allerdings weiss ich net wie die Programmierung is zwecks auslastung.
naja mir reichts 1920x1080 alles auf maximal.
Spielen kammers, da hab ich immer so 25 FPS.


----------



## weizenleiche (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Reicht eine 9600GT mit 512 MB aus für eine HD6950?


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



AirKnight schrieb:


> Reicht eine 9600GT mit 512 MB aus für eine HD6950?



definitiv locker, du könntest dir auch eine 8800gt wählen, die würde in spielen auch nur bis zu 60% ausgelastet sein...


----------



## weizenleiche (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

die 9600gt 512 hab ich ja gerade hier rumgammeln daher wäre das optimal...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@AirKnight ja die reicht dicke aus. 
@kleinerfeigling10 Glückwunsch.


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Januar 2011)

Was genau muss ich denn jetzt installieren? Irgendwie schreibt jeder was anderes  oder soll man sich generell an den startpost halten?

LG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## HeinzNeu (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Halte Dich an den Startpost. Nimm den 258.69 er Treiber!


----------



## dcube (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hallo ich frage jetzt einfach enmal..
ich habe eine XFX HD 6870 und eine XFX 285 GTX, kann ich auch von beiden die aktuellsten Treiber nehmen? oder welche muss ich da nehmen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dcube, *NEIN* kannst du nicht!! Und die 285 ist zu schnell für jedes System, wenn sie nur für PhysX verwendet wird. Diese hat dann bei PhysX eine max Auslastung von 30%.

NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff Bitte diesen treiber nutzen.

Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff
Fertig. Zur hilfe: erste Seite nutzen.


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Soll ich jetzt auch den 258.69 BETA oder den aktuelle nehmen? (266.58) Im Startpost steht aktuell und einen Post drunter wieder was anderes - sehr durchschaubar.


----------



## dcube (26. Januar 2011)

danke Gordon
also hab auch boch ne 8800gtx... besser die nehmen?


----------



## weizenleiche (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so habe jetzt 258.69 am laufen. Ich hab allerdings nichts zur PhysX GPU Beschleunigung gefunden?

Hab jetzt mal 3d Mark 11 laufen lassen.
Hatte P1 Punkt mehr als nur mit ATI Karte O.o
Allerdings hatte die 9600gt die ganze Zeit über kein Load. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Bubu82 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute

Hab da mal paar fragen ! 
Hab das jetzt alles so eingestellt das es läuft glaube ich. Wenn ich den FluidMark starte steht da GPU Physik, und laut GPU-Z wird meine 220 GT ausgelastet !
Laut GPU-Z steht Physik aber kein CUDA ??? Warum ?

Hab jetzt mal Batman Installiert wo oder woran kann ich das merken das des funktoniert ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@AirKnight Auszug erster Seite:


> Schritt 1:
> Downloaden Sie die in Post nr. 4 genannten NVIDIA-Treiber. Bitte nur diese Nehmen!!!


Viele finden die Anleitung gut, nur wenn einer herumnörgelt werde ich es nicht ändern!


> NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff Bitte diesen treiber nutzen.
> Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
> NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff
> 1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
> ...


dcube ja die ist gut.
Bubu82 Nicht möglich CUDA, bei ATI als Hauptkarte. Fluidmark wird hier nicht Supported. 
AirKnight Benchmark und Test:
*Bitte 1.Post gründlich bis zum ende durchlesen.*
Danke MFG Gordon.


----------



## dcube (26. Januar 2011)

@Gordon: thx


----------



## Bubu82 (27. Januar 2011)

Wie kann man testen ob Physik richtig funktioniert ?


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @AirKnight Auszug erster Seite:
> 
> Viele finden die Anleitung gut, nur wenn einer herumnörgelt werde ich es nicht ändern!



Ja, bloß schade das gestern noch stand "... nehmen sie den aktuellsten Treiber".



> AirKnight Benchmark und Test:
> *Bitte 1.Post gründlich bis zum ende durchlesen.*
> Danke MFG Gordon.


Ich habe die Anleitung GRÜNDLICH bis zum ENDE durchgelesen und meine Frage war wo man bitte die PhysX Beschleunigung aktivieren soll weil die nirgends in den nVIDIA Systemsteuerung zu finden ist. Das geht aber leider nicht aus dem Startpost hervor ...

LG

Nachtrag:
Wird PhysX_9.10.0513 nicht mit dem Treiber schon mitinstalliert?


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nach der Aktualisierung des Treibers 10.11 auf die neuste Version 11.01 wurde mir zwar auf XP noch der Windowsladebalken angezeigt, nach der Weiterleitung auf die Windowsebene erhielt ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Auch mehrmalige Versuche brachten keine Änderung.
Ich musste dann im VGA-Modus starten, die Auflösung einstellen (1920x1200) und mit "Anzeige" den Monitor für die HD 5900 identifizieren.
Ist das normal ?

Hat jemand noch einen Link für den 258.69er Treiber für XP ?


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Dazu sag ich nur "Never Touch A Running System"


----------



## HeinzNeu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie geistreich!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Update: 1.04ff mod works with 258.69 Beta; 258.96 Beta/WHQL; 259.09; 259.31; 259.32; 259.47 WHQL; 260.63 Beta; 260.89 Beta/WHQL; 260.93 Beta; 260.99 WHQL; 261.00 Beta GPU drivers and 9.10.0224; 9.10.0512; 9.10.0513; 9.10.0514 PhysX System Software
Info laut modder seite.
Dort wird PhysX aktiviert, im Treiber.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...men-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-treiber-.png
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-.png
Mit den JX3 Benchmark kann man 100% sehen, dass die Hardware PhysX aktiviert wurde.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ia-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-physx-.png


----------



## Bubu82 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wie kann man das überprüfen das die 2 Graka Physik macht und nicht die CPU ???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bei PhysX arbeitet immer die CPU mit. Das kann man nicht ändern. Wie die Verteilung dann ist mit PPU und CPU, das regelt das Spiel Software und co.


----------



## shadowmaster (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

much thanx für die Anleitung. Bei mir hat das alles sofort geklappt. Was allerdings nervig ist daß Futuremark die Trial von dem Benchmark auf 1x Starten limitiert.... kann ich irgendwie nicht so recht nachvollziehen, und die ganzen anderen Benchmarks der Reihe..... als Madonion noch selbstständig war,  da  konnte man deren Benchmarks benchen ohne Ende. Na mal sehn, allzuschwer kann das ja wohl nicht sein, den Vantage zu resetten  denn beruflicherseits stocher ich fast täglich mit Filemon, Regmon, Debugview und Processmonitor in Systemen rum.

mein Setup: ein Gigabyte EP45 UD3P (1x PCIE16x Slot  mit XFX HD6970 2 GB und 1x PCIE8x mit einer Palit GT8800 1 GB)
Q6600@2800, FSB 400, DDR2 800 4x2 GB Corsair Value select @CL5-5-5-15 und FSBx2
Windows 7 Ultimate
1920x1200 und 2. Monitor 800x480 für den Taskmanager, CPU Temp u.s.w. 

3D Mark Vantage hat 17842 Punkte gebracht, 15909 GPU und 28070 CPU
JX3: AFPS 48, min 4, max 68

Kleine Anmerkung: 

Eine GT8800 der allerersten Bauserie mit der fetten Palit Kühlkörperlösung ist alles andere als optimal um als Zweitkarte auf Dauer im System zu verbleiben. Die Karte ist leider total uneffektiv im unbenutzten Zustand, da heizt sie sich in meinem Miditopwer auf 55 Grad auf und im unteren Steckplatz ist halt nicht genug Luft drumherum. Jedenfalls lärmt die Karte ohne Ende und ich möcht wetten daß sie auch ziemlich viel Saft verbraucht.

Nur bei 14 Grad Raumtemperatur ist sie ruhig, ich werd sie mal kräftig undervolten und underclocken, dann sollt ja wohl Ruhe im Karton sein.

Oder andersherum mal ne Frage in die Runde:
sind GT9800 leiser? Oder sollt ich mal nahc ner GT240 schauen?


----------



## Bubu82 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nun ja wenn man das nicht überprüfen kann woher weiß ich das es funktoniert ?
Ich will hier jetzt nicht nerven nur eine sicherheit !
Wie ist es wenn ich den Benchmark von Mafia 2 laufen lass und mit Afterburner den GPU-Load überwache des wäre doch ein inditz für Physik !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

shadowmaster eine 8800 geht noch aber eine 9800 ist ein Stromfresser. Die 240er spart schon mehr.
JX3: AFPS 48 bei welcher auflösung, und welche Einstellung?
Bubu82 wenn GPU-Load von nv steigt, macht sie was, wie PhysX. Benchmarke mal mit JX3, Link erste Seite. Denn da kommt sie so richtig in fahrt.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Scheint zu laufen, sonst würde JX3 gar nicht richtig laufen oder?  Danke dir Gordon!

//nachtrag
So hab nochmal JX3 laufen lassen. GPU Load war bei max 20% und Mem Load bei 8%. Ist das normal? Du sagst ja das die Karten da richtig in fahrt kommen ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

AirKnight kommt auf deine Einstellung an.


----------



## weizenleiche (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Was soll ich denn einstellen? Momentan habe ich das mit den Standard Settings, also die die auch auf dem Screen sind, benchen lassen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

dann ist das normal, max 20% GPU und Mem Load bei 8% .
Wie ist dein Ergebnis??


----------



## wilsonmp (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Moin. 

Also, hab nach kompletter Neuinstallation der Nvidia-Karte (GTS250) nochmal beim Benchmark von Mafia2 geschaut. GPU-Load der GTS bei 15%.
Ist das normal? 
Ich musste die Nvidia in einen anderen Slot stecken, da eine zweite 5970 noch rein musste.

Hab leider nie vorher geschaut, wie die GPU-Auslastung vorher war. Aber in GPU-Z werden die ATI´s (AMD´s ) mit PhysX angezeigt.

Bei mir läuft übrigens der 258.69 Beta mit 9.10.0513 und mod-1.04ff. Hab diesen damals probiert und bin dabei geblieben.


Nachtrag:

Bei Arkham Asylum ist die Auslastung teilweise bei 55 %. Scheint also irgendwas zu machen


----------



## Bubu82 (30. Januar 2011)

wilsonmp schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Also, hab nach kompletter Neuinstallation der Nvidia-Karte (GTS250) nochmal beim Benchmark von Mafia2 geschaut. GPU-Load der GTS bei 15%.
> Ist das normal?
> ...



In welcher Szene hast du die 55% dann kann ich auch gleich mal prüfen ! 
Mafia 2 nutzt Physik nicht richtig gut! Mich würde Mirror Edge interessieren schade Arkham Benchmark hat wie Mafia 2!


----------



## HeinzNeu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Also, hab nach kompletter Neuinstallation der Nvidia-Karte (GTS250) nochmal beim Benchmark von Mafia2 geschaut. GPU-Load der GTS bei 15%.
> Ist das normal?
> ...



Da ich ebenfalls eine HD 5970 und eine GTS 250 habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich eine Auslastung der GTS 250 von max. 88% mit Mafia 2 festgestellt habe. Dies aber nur bei PhysX-lastigen Szenen. Ansonsten so 5% bis 14% im Durchschnitt.
Ich habe den 258.96 und 9.10.0513 mit Mod.1.04ff


----------



## wilsonmp (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also gleich in der ersten Szene des Benchmarks (diese große Halle) geht die GPU-Auslastung der GTS auf über 50%. Inder zweiten Szene ist sie bei ca. 25%. In der dritten wieder bei über 50%. In der letzten mit dem Nebel in der Halle wieder runter.

Also die Szenen mit Nebel etc. sind nicht so PhysX-lastig, sehe ich daraus !?

Aber "arbeiten" tut sie ja irgendwie. Sehe ich das richtig.

@HeinzNeu
Nachtrag:
Na dann deckt sich das ja mit meinen Ergebnissen.


----------



## Bubu82 (30. Januar 2011)

Heinzneu@ Danke werde ich gleich selber testen und Info geben !


Welchen Nebel meinst du ?

So hab mal Benchmark laufen lassen Mafia 2 100 % auslastung das gleiche bild ist auch bei Arkham !

Hardware:

HD 5870 1000/2600
220 GT     680/1500

Ok läuft !


----------



## wilsonmp (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Tja, hab irgendwie das Gefühl bei mir läuft das nicht rund. Aber es geht doch nur: ja oder nein ???

Oder wird die GTS 250 nicht gefordert?

Bei Metro sind es höchstens mal 5%, da stimmt doch was nicht !?


----------



## Bubu82 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Schmeiß mal eine Granate in eine menge oder mit vielen objekten


----------



## wilsonmp (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So JX3Benchmark hat für mich die Einstellung "Enable PhysX and CUDA Hardware Acceleration" voreingestellt. Also soweit i.O.
Aber die GPU-Auslastung der GTS geht nie über 18% im Benchmark. Ohne PhysX Aktivierung rasen die FPS aber in den Keller. 
Ok, die Auslastung der ATI GPU´s geht hier aber auch nicht über 50%.

Also eine Frage an die Experten: 

Ist es möglich, dass die PhysX Berechnung der GTS irgendwie gebremst wird? Oder gibt es da nur: binär "funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht"




Ich glaub ich hab schon Paranoia


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So PhysX braucht eine gute CPU und GPU um in fahrt zu kommen, was bei einer 250er ein extrem guter sein sollte. Denn PhysX wird zu ein teil von der CPU berechnet und der andere teil übernimmt die PPU(Physik-Prozessing-Unit). Wie das verhältnis dabei ist, das bestimmt die Software, wie PC-Game und co.


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> So JX3Benchmark hat für mich die Einstellung "Enable PhysX and CUDA Hardware Acceleration" voreingestellt. Also soweit i.O.
> Aber die GPU-Auslastung der GTS geht nie über 18% im Benchmark. Ohne PhysX Aktivierung rasen die FPS aber in den Keller.
> Ok, die Auslastung der ATI GPU´s geht hier aber auch nicht über 50%.
> 
> ...



Mach' Dir keine Sorgen. Das Bisschen PhysX in den paar Spielen übernimmt die GTS 250 doch locker. Deshalb findet im Durchschnitt eine Auslastung unter 50% statt. Batman ist ein Spiel, das mit viel PhysX programmiert wurde. Gleichwohl liegt die Auslastung dort um die 30%.


----------



## wilsonmp (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Super, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. 

Danke.


----------



## kaixy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey mal ne Frage.. 
hab das jetzt Alles so gemacht mit dem 258.96 und PhysX Version 9.10.0513 
soo.. Nvidia Systemsteuerung erkennt das Alles so an.. 
beim JX3 Benchmark steht : PhysX Hardware Acceleration : On 
ist das Richtig ?
 Habe so Durchschnittlich an die 65-70 Fps 
Betrieben wird das ganze mit einer 5870 und einer 8800GTX beide PciE x16
edit: der Springt garnicht auf PhysX an.. also die Grafikkarte macht die ganze zeit nichts.. was kann ich denn nun tuen ?  würd das Feature schon gern haben..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

wenn PhysX Hardware Acceleration : On bei JX3 Benchmark da steht , ist PhysX an.
Wie testet du das die 8800gt nichts macht?


----------



## kaixy (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wenn PhysX Hardware Acceleration : On bei JX3 Benchmark da steht , ist PhysX an.
> Wie testet du das die 8800gt nichts macht?



mit Gpu-Z die Auslastung bleibt bei 0% die Temperatur verändert sich nicht im Geringsten und der Speicher ist auch bei 74 MB ..
edit : desweiteren macht der bei diesem Anderen Benchmark ( Name Vergessen :o ) das mit den Fallenden Bällen 
Rechnet der über die CPU und nicht über GPU :s was mach ich falsch..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bitte NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff nutzten. der 258.96 funktioniert nicht richtig.


----------



## kaixy (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hab ich auch schon getan/benutzt.... 
bei GPU-Z steht dann bei der ATI zwar PhysX [x] aber die 88 wird ja garnicht belastet etc..


----------



## Diablow (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Grade vorhin kam meine 9600 gt an.Habe dann sofort versucht sie neben meiner 6970 zum Laufen zu bekommen leider ohne erfolg.weder mit dem 258.69 noch mit dem 259.47 funzt es.Zudem kann ich nun kein einziges Spiel mehr starten.

6970 + Asus P1 Physx lauffähig machen - Seite 3 - ForumBase


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kaixy hast du das wie folgt installiert?:
Vorher *alles* nvidia deinstallieren.
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
Neustart
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
Neustart
3. abges. modus
Neustart
4. Patch 1.04ff
Neustart

Diablow bitte Asus P1 Physx deinstallieren dann wie in den post genannt.


----------



## sky50 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe jetzt auch zu meinen beiden 5850 im CF eine 9800GT (mit leichten Bildfehlern) gesteckt.

Der CCC Treiber war ja schon von Anfang an drauf.
Dann hab ich den PC mit der 9800GT gestartet und den GeForce 258.96 Treiber insterliert.
Also ich dann den PC starten wollte ist der bis zum Windows Logo gekommen und dan steht er immer noch, auch nach einer halben Stunde.
Ich habe jetzt bestimmt 20 mal versucht den PC zu starten mit der 9800GT doch es geht nur bis zum Windows Logo.
Wenn ich die 9800GT wieder raus nehme startet er ohne Probleme, ebenfalls wenn ich den GeForce Treiber wieder runter mach.
Ich habe auch schon den 197.57 und den 195.62 benutzt.
Im angesicherten Modus startet er, wenn ich dann den Mod 1.04 oder halt 1.03 drauf mache startet er dennoch nicht weiter.

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir weiter helfen.

Infos auch hier: sysProfile: ID: 128493 - sky50


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@sky50 so,
1. Teste mal nur mit 1x ATI oder die NV alleine ( z.B. anderer PC)
Denn: 
Mein Netzteilrechner von Enermax hat ergeben: *691W *ohne VGA Übertaktung, bei deiner CPU mit 4.2GHz, 2x ATI Stock, 3xRAM , 6xLüfter , die NV , laing , 3xHDD+ SSD und 2xDVD . 750 W NT ist da ein bischen Knapp. 
2. Ob die 9800gt überhaupt richtig geht ist fraglich, denn Leicht Bildfehler können entstehen durch:
 - Stream-Prozessoren Schrott , sind für PhysX wichtig und werden bei Gamegrafik genau so benötigt
 - Spannungswandler oder Kondensatoren schrott , was da bedeutet weiß jeder.


----------



## sky50 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die NV alleien Läuft auch wenn beide Treiber auf dem PC sind und die Ati's laufen auch wenn beide Treiber auf dem PC sind, nur zusammen halt irgendwie nicht.
Die NV und eine 5850 kann ich schlecht testen, da die 5850 per WaKü miteinander verbunden sind.

Aber wenn ich CF im Treiber aussachlte bringst es auch nichts.

Ich hab momentan alles ohne OC laufen, also sollte das NT reichen.

Die NV hat Spannungsoberwellen bekommen, ich weiß nicht genau was defekt ist, aber wenn sie allein läuft kann man das Bild noch erkennen, da sind nur in der Sidebar eon paar blaue Wellen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Enermax Power Supply Calculator Rechne damit mal durch


----------



## feris (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es am Netzteil liegt.
Es sind ja schon Probleme beim Systemstart da.
Im 2D ziehen die Grafikkarten doch kaum etwas, das kommt erst bei 3D zum Tragen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@feris ich hatte ja auch 2 Vermutung ( vorletzte post 1430) entweder Netzteil oder die NV hat einen zu starken weg. Bin immer noch am überlegen.


----------



## sky50 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Also laut dem Verbrauchsrechner brauch ich mit den 3 GraKa's und OC 640 Watt.
Also sollte es am Netzteil nicht liegen.

Auch google spuckt nichts dazu aus.

Ich vermute auch stark, dass es an den Bildfehlern liegt, obwohl die NV ja allein läuft.
Ich hab auch keien andere NV da um es mit der zu testen.

Vll sollte ich mal versuchen die Bildfehler durch "backen" oder ähnliches weg zu bekommen?


----------



## HeinzNeu (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Enermax Power Supply Calculator Rechne damit mal durch



Hallo Gordon!

Endlich mal ein objektives Programm zur Ermittlung des Kapazitätsbedarfs. 
Bisher hatte ich nur solche gefunden, die mehr von der Verkaufsgier der Hersteller nach möglichst leistungsstarken Netzteilen getragen waren als von einer nachvollziehbaren Berechnungsmethode.


----------



## sky50 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So, ich hab's nun am laufen.

Es lag wohl an den Grafikfehlern der 9800GT
Nach dem backen (40 min bei 100°C Ober-/Unterhitze xD) waren die Grafikfehler weg und Windows hat mit alles drei GraKa's ohne Probleme gastartet.
Dann noch eben den Mod 1.04ff drauf gemacht und alles läüft Problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19master94 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Die Treibermods braucht man doch nur weil nvidia eine Sperre in die Treiber gebaut hat, die Physx deaktiviert wenn eine ATI Karte im system ist oder?.

Könnte man dan nicht einen alten nvidia Treiber nehmen in dem die Sperre noch nicht drinn ist?


----------



## sky50 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja das ist so.

Aber ich denk mal so einen alten Treiber wirst du nicht mehr finden, mit dem Mod geht es aber auch Problemlos.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon1979

Der Powerrechner ist aber doch sehr pessimistisch, oder? 

Als günstigste Treiber - Mod Kombination ist mir der aufgefallen

"*258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff"

*aufgefallen...


----------



## 19master94 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@sky50

hier (GeForce 257.15 Beta: Video zeigt PhysX auch mit ATI Karten - TweakPC.de) steht dass bei diesem Treiber kein Mod nötig ist.


----------



## sky50 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es bei mir ohne den Mod nicht geklapt hat.

Vll ist es bei dem Treiber auch schon wieder ausgebessert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Der 1.04ff mod works with 258.69 Beta; 258.96 Beta/WHQL; 259.09; 259.31; 259.32; 259.47 WHQL; 260.63 Beta; 260.89 Beta/WHQL; 260.93 Beta; 260.99 WHQL; 261.00 Beta GPU drivers and 9.10.0224; 9.10.0512; 9.10.0513; 9.10.0514 PhysX System Software
Der GeForce 257.15 kann jeder testen aber, dazu helfe ich dann nicht. Keine Freigabe von mir.


----------



## freakyd84 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

aus Platz- und Hitzeentwicklungsgründen meiner Geforce 8800 GTX aka PhysX-Karte, habe ich die PCI-E Plätze der beiden Karten vertauscht d.h. die Geforce an der PCI-E 0 und die Radeon 5870 an der PCI-E 3. Leider dadurch ruckelt alles, alle 3D Marks sowie Spiele. Wenn ich die Karten wieder in den Ursprungszustand setze, funktioniert alles normal. Woran kann es liegen? Habe jedesmal mit DriverSweeper alles clean gemacht und neuaufgesetzt


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

das liegt daran, dass dein mainboard wahrscheinlich kein x16/x16 unterstützt sondern (vielleicht) nur x8/x8
-->für die physx karte ist glaub ich schon x4 pci-e slot vollkommen ausreichend, dies wiederum trifft nicht für die 5870 zu: Daher läuft die Karte nur mit halber/viertel Geschwindigkeit...
--> Du musst es wie ursprünglich belassen


----------



## freakyd84 (8. Februar 2011)

Habe 4x pci-e. Die radeon und geforce stecken jeweils im 16x slot drinne, die 8x slot sind eh durch den kuehler verdeckt. Gpuz zeigt auch dass beide karten 16x angebunden sind -.-  weitere ideen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@freakyd84 ich weiß nicht wo bei dir  PCI-E 0 und PCI-E 3 ist. Bild wäre schon Praktisch.


----------



## freakyd84 (8. Februar 2011)

Pci-e 0 ist ganz oben, pci-e 3 ganz unten. Beide sind blaugefärbt und sind 16x. Die pci-e 1 und 2 sind orange und 8x gebunden. Die 5870 steckt in der 3 und die physx geforce ganz oben in der 0. Normaleweise ist die 5870 ganzoben gesteckt. Den grund habe ich oben genannt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

also ist der Pci-e 0 ist der Hauptslot und ist slave pci-e 3 oder andersrum???
Denn die ATI muss in den Hauptslot. nV muss den Salve Slot und 8x reichen aus für PhysX


----------



## freakyd84 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Genau, der PCI-E 0 ist der HauptSlot. Ich dachte es ist egal wo man es rein steckt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Nein ist nicht egal, daher die ruckler und Windows läuft dann nicht mehr Fehlerfrei. Wenn nicht holst du die eine Reiser-Karten-Verlängerung( kostet ca. 20€) und deine 8800 kann du dann 20cm weiter weg verlegen.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht egal, daher die ruckler und Windows läuft dann nicht mehr Fehlerfrei. Wenn nicht holst du die eine Reiser-Karten-Verlängerung( kostet ca. 20€) und deine 8800 kann du dann 20cm weiter weg verlegen.



von diesen riser-karten hab ich auch noch nie etwas gehört  finds irgendwie witzig, sich vorzustellen, wenn die karte 20cm über dem board und dann noch vertikal am Mobo dranhängt xD


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

christian.pitt nein, diese meinte ich:
Riser Card PCI Express 16X / flexibel 1HE 2HE 3HE - yakkaroo Hardwareversand -


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

und das ich: SilverStone Riser Karte PCIe RC01 für LC11 Desktop | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

eine Frage:

könnte zu einer günstigen 9600er GT Green Edition kommen: ~5€
Dadurch, dass die Karte eine Green Edition ist, ist der Takt sehr niedrig, sowie die Spannung --> Habe ich dadurch eine stark geminderte Leistung? (Es fehlt ein x6 Stromanschluss, kann daher nicht übertakten+overvolten...)
Sollte ich mir die Karte kaufen, oder lieber eine passive 9500er?

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ich habe eine 8600gt und die laste ich nie aus, daher müsste eine 9600gt dein System gut auskommen oder sogar überlegen sein. und 5 Euro sind perfekt.
So als Vergleich, du hast 6 Kerne= 6 aufgaben gleichzeitig möglich
die 9600 hat 64 Kerne = 64 aufgaben gleichzeitig möglich
Den rest kannst du dir denken. nimm die.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

ok danke für die Antwort!
werd mir die dann kaufen


----------



## Lotz24 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

würde sich eine 8500gt für PhysiX lohnen? weil ich hier eine rumfliegen hab

Edit: Hab jetzt auf der Nvidia Seite gelesen, dass die 8500gt gar nicht unterstützt wird, wieso kan ich sie dann in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktivieren? Ich bin verwirrt D:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

durch den hack wird es im Treiber aktiviert aber es ist trotzdem nicht verführbar. einfach mit JX3-benchmark testen. Info auf erster Seite.


----------



## Lotz24 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

PhysiX Hardware Acceleration OFF, heißt also das es nicht geht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

genau. so wie es auf der PhysX liste steht geht es nur. eine 8600gt habe ich und bin sehr zu frieden.


----------



## HD200 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo 

Ich brauchte mal Hilfe 

So erstmal mein System

*Prozessor:*  AMD Phenom II X4 955 
*Mainboard:*  ASUS Crosshair IV Formula 
*RAM:*  Cosair Dominator DDR3 2x2048MB   *
Grafik:*  Sapphire HD5970 & 5870 CFx & 8800GT   *
Soundkarte:*  Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio 
*Netzteil:*  Corsair AX 850   *
HDD/ SSD:*  WD. Caviar Green/ST. UltraDrive GX   *
Gehäuse:*  Coolermaster HAF 932   *
Betriebssystem:*  Windows 7 HP 64Bit
und dazu deine empfehlung 
*NV-teiber 258.69(beta)+ PhysX_9.10.0513 + Patch 1.04ff*update 5** + Catalyst 11.1



und zwar bekomme ich das einfach nicht mehr hin das komische ist aber es hat schonmal bei mir funktioniert da hatte ich nur meine 5870 und eine 8800GTS nachdem ich die 5970 gekauft hatte habe mir jetzt aber eine 8800GT gekauft weil die 8800GTS 2 Slots einnahm (passte nicht mehr zwischen 5970 und soundkarte) 

Ich habe alle schritte befolgt hab es 3mal Probiert und immer noch nichts

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Leandros (1. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn man sich extra eine nVidia Karte dafür kauft. Welche empfehlt ihr? Würde sie am liebsten per PCIe 4x anschliessen.


----------



## Roman441 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo
Habe ein HD 5870 und möchte ihr gerne eine Physix Karte zur seite stellen.
Welche karte würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? wenn möglich eine Pssiv gekühlte.
wie sieht es mit dem Stromverbrauch aus? meint ihr das ist mit meinem Enermax Modu II 525W Netzteil zu bewältigen?


----------



## christian.pitt (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn man sich extra eine nVidia Karte dafür kauft. Welche empfehlt ihr? Würde sie am liebsten per PCIe 4x anschliessen.





> Hallo
> Habe ein HD 5870 und möchte ihr gerne eine Physix Karte zur seite stellen.
> Welche karte würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? wenn möglich eine Pssiv gekühlte.
> wie sieht es mit dem Stromverbrauch aus? meint ihr das ist mit meinem Enermax Modu II 525W Netzteil zu bewältigen?


 
so also am besten eine 9600er passive (für beide empfehlenswert), oder eine 430 gt (auf wunsch auch passiv - ist nämlich auch im referenzdesign sehr leise )


----------



## ktcTobi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

ich hab ne hd6950 verbaut und eine gtx280 als physix und hab eine frage dazu
wenn ich mit windows+P "nur computer" auswähle bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Sie verwenden momentan keine Anzeige, die an eine GPU von NVIDIA angeschlossen ist.
wenn ich jetzt mit windows+P "erweitert" auswähle kommt diese Meldung nicht und ich komme in die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung.
Ich hab die Einstellungen von NVIDIA (Physix An) während der Einstellung "Erweitert" eingestellt und wechsle dann wieder auf "nur Computer".
Ist die Einstellung dann verloren bzw Physix aus oder speichert er das ab?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ktcTobi bitte mehr Infos über dein System( Hardware, treiber) , wie von HD200 wären praktisch
@HD200 nach Hardware Änderung ist bei PhysX ein System-Neuinstallation, Pflicht. danach sollte es wieder gehen.
Leandros und Roman441 wichtig sind sie Stream-prozessoren , wie von christian.pitt genannt die passiven sind praktisch und sparen viel stom, wie: 8600gt, 9500gt, 9600gt, gt220, gt430, gt440 sind meine Empfehlung . Mehr ist Stromverschwendung.


----------



## Banane5 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi ich wurde gerne auch meine alte gt 220 als physx Karte nutzen und hatte da ein paar Frage:
würde es sich mitdirser Karte lohnen
Im ersten Schritt wird genannt man soll die Treiber aus post Nr 4 nehmen welche sind dass denn
kann man die physx Karte nur im abgesicherten Modus benutzen
und was wird mit netzteilrechner gemeint und physx GPU Performance 1x 4x 8x 16x oder meint das lediglich in was für einem steckplatz die Karte steckt
mf Banane5


----------



## HD200 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort 

Ich hatte mein System nach dem einbau der 5970 ja komplett neu aufgesetzt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Banane5 
1. siehe meine letzte Nachricht was dort für nvidia`s stehen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-physx-nutzen-anleitung-147.html#post2754005
2. hier im " Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung) " 1. seite 4. Eintrag stehen alles treiber, einschließlich meine Empfehlung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377
3. genau lesen mit den abgesicherten Modus.
4. Netzteilrechner = Stromverbrauch.
5. Siehe Bild: PCI-E x1/x4/x8/x16 ( ist ein sockel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@HD200 Siehe diese info, sollte so gehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-physx-nutzen-anleitung-137.html#post2617277


----------



## HD200 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*So ich habe jetzt alles nochmal genau so wie in der von dir geposteten Anleitung gemacht aber es funzt einfach nich 

Hier nochmal der Text aus dem Patch das müsste ja alles stimmen oder ?*

_>Making it look like a cake...

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice.dll
Trying next pattern...
file patched!
...done!

[FILE CHECK]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
File Exist Check : OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
Trying next pattern...
file patched!
...done!

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[REGISTRY PATCH]
Registry patch OK!
...done!

>No $$ found. Nothing to steal :[
_


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

HD200
1. teste mal die 8800 gt ob diese korrekt funktioniert.
2. teste mal nur 2 Grafikkarten also ati und nv

das von patch alles ist richtig.


----------



## MaxMax (4. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo, also ich verwende derzeit den 266er nv treiber...der lässt sich auch wunderbar mit dem 1.04ff freischalten, leider ist aber das nv control panel nicht öffenbar ("die nv systemsteuerung steht derzeit nicht zur verfügung weil kein ausgabegerät an die karte angeschlossen ist..)

weiss jemand wie man das umgehen kann (ausser einen monitor anhängen an die physx karte oder auf einen älteren treiber umstellen)?
danke


----------



## HD200 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo 

Ich habe jetzt mal nur die 8800GT drin und mir ist aufgefallen das alles außer Physx laut GPU-Z funktioniert


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@MaxMax
nein du musst einen 2ten monitor anschließen dann sollte es gehen
so wars bei mir
mfg

Ati 4870+GTS430@Passiv50W


----------



## HeinzNeu (5. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wenn alles außer PhysX funktioniert, hat die 8800GT die angedachte Funktion eben nicht erreicht; die OhysX-Karte funktioniert nicht.


----------



## HD200 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ja aber das muss doch ein Softwareseitiger fehler sein weil die 8800GT unterstützt ja 100%ig PhysX


----------



## HeinzNeu (6. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Mag sein; jedenfalls erfüllt sie die angedachte Funktion nicht.


----------



## HD200 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So ich habe jetzt den Kühler der 88GT auf meine 88GTS gesetzt 

Joa und mit der GTS funktioniert alles 

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@MaxMax der 266er wird vom 1.04 nicht unterstützt. der 1.04 unterstützt nur bis zum 258.69(beta). 
alles andere ist eigenes Risiko. 
@HD200 deien 8800gt scheint eine abgespeckte gewesen zu sein, sowas gibt es auch, diese haben dann kein PhysX und sind dafür billiger.


----------



## HD200 (6. März 2011)

Also die 88gt ist eine 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## MaxMax (6. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @MaxMax der 266er wird vom 1.04 nicht unterstützt. der 1.04 unterstützt nur bis zum 258.69(beta).
> alles andere ist eigenes Risiko.



ja, mag sein, aber bis jetzt läuft alles wunderbar: 1.04ff + 266er + gts 250, getestet mit metro 2033, mafia, fluidmark 1.1.1 und JX3 benchmark. einzig das nv control panel kann ich nicht starten (was aber mit den 258er schon ging), aber im 1.04ff sind eh die PhysX-HwSelection-set-GPU.cmd und die nvsvc-set-Automatic.cmd drinnen womit man die physx@gpu auch ausserhalb des control panels auf die nv karte zuweisen kann.
lg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Bekomme bald ein Phenom 955, dann kommen einige PhysX-Benchmarks dazu.
Ich lasse dann dein Athlon 630 gegen den Phenom 955 antreten mir gleichen Takt.
Mal sehen wie die Unterschiede sind.


----------



## christian.pitt (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bekomme bald ein Phenom 955, dann kommen einige PhysX-Benchmarks dazu.
> Ich lasse dann dein Athlon 630 gegen den Phenom 955 antreten mir gleichen Takt.
> Mal sehen wie die Unterschiede sind.


 
wieso nicht gleich einen 965er oder 1090/1050?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

weil bekomme und kaufe ein unterschied ist.


----------



## orange619 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute, ich hab heute mal den Mod installiert, nicht nach der Anleitung die hier im Forum gepostet wurde, sonderen die die in der Read Me des Mods aufgeführt ist.
Das komische ist, dass die Physx Karte (8800gts 640) nicht vom Treiber angezeigt wird, aber von Gpu z.
Von Gpu z wird mir auch nich angezeigt, das die Karte Physx oder Cuda fähig ist. Hinzu kommt das der Lüfter konstant mit 60% Drehzahl läuft.
Is da bei der Treiberinstallation was schief gelaufen?


----------



## santhrax (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier fragen kann, ich versuchs mal  PhysX funkt - im JX3 Benchmark wird es angezeigt.
Leider hab ich ein kleines Problem mit Mafia 2 (über Steam gekauft) - nachdem ich am Ende von Kapitel 1 bin, startet das Video Panzer kommt, Italiener ergeben sich, blablabla, wenns endet, befinde ich mich plötzlich auf dem Desktop ohne Fehlermeldung oder dergleichen. Fenstermodus, ändern der videoconf.cfg, Auflösungen und VideoEinstellungen (PhysX ist im Spiel an, habs auch mit aus getestet) herumgespielt. 
Kapitel 1 ist zwar lustig, nur hab ich das mittlerweile schon gefühlte 40 Mal gespielt, jedesmal mit Landung auf dem Desktop.

Hat jemand eine Tipp für mich? 

Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@orange619 bitte nach der Anleitung von Seite 1 gehen. Sorry klingt hart aber wird sonst flickschusterei. 
@santhrax welche treiber hast du drauf(ati nvidia) und welcher patch bei mafia.


----------



## orange619 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @orange619 bitte nach der Anleitung von Seite 1 gehen. Sorry klingt hart aber wird sonst flickschusterei.


ok dann werd ich das nochmal machen. Aber ich frag mich immer noch warum mir der nvidia treiber die 8800gts nicht anzeigt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
Neustart
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff
Neustart
Fertig.


----------



## santhrax (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @santhrax welche treiber hast du drauf(ati nvidia) und welcher patch bei mafia.


 
Hi, 

PhysX_9.10.0513+NV-teiber 258.69(beta)
ATI: Catalyst 11.2 Driverpackaging 8.821-1101126a-112962C

Ich habs über Steam installiert, da sollte es doch up-to-date sein. Denke also, daß ich den letzten drauf hab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

probiere mal mir reparieren oder Manual den neusten patch installieren.


----------



## Xerox (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich mir heute auch eine Nvidia Karte geholt hab um meine ATI zu unterstützen,
möchte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen mit Euch teilen und mir noch den ein oder anderen Ratschlag holen:

Das Kartenpärchen verrichtet nun den Dienst in meinem Rechner
ATI 6870 + GTS 450

Auf Grund der Karte musste ich auf den Treiber 260.63 beta zurückgreifen, da dieser der erste ist der die GTS 450 unterstützt.
Auf der Seite des PhysX-MODs steht auch dass es mit dieser Version funktioniert.
Weiterhin habe ich strikt die Anleitung befolgt und habe nun das Phänomen dass PhysX teilweise geht und teilweise nicht.

Wenn ich GPU-Z aufrufe ist PhysX aktiviert.

Im JX3-Benchmark kann ich jedoch PhysX nicht aktivieren - die Option ist schlichtweg ausgegraut.
Im 3DMark Vantage hab ich keinerlei Verbesserungen zu verzeichnen. (nur ca 300 Punkte weniger als mein letzter Test - was aber daran liegen dürfte dass damals das System neu war und außer den Benchmarks keine weiteren Programme installiert waren - nun ist es im vollen Betriebszustand)

Wenn ich jedoch im Spiel Sacred 2 PhysX aktiviere habe ich das volle Grafikprogramm mit allen kleinen Blättern und sonstigen Effekten. (ohne die GTS450 war das Spiel nach dem aktivieren von PhysX nur noch eine Diashow)
Somit würde ich behaupten dass PhysX sauber funktioniert.

Eventuell werde ich Metro2033 installieren und dort testen ob es sauber funktioniert.

Bei mir bleibt jetzt die Frage ob ich an den Benchmarkprogrammen was machen kann, damit die auch mit der GTS450 zusammenarbeiten und bessere Ergebnisse bringen.

PS: Ich habe auch noch das Update auf Version 260.99 durchgeführt aber auch das hat keine Veränderung bezüglich den Benchmarks gebracht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Xerox meine Meinung wirst du vielleicht kennen, wenn nicht andere könnten diese jetzt vorhersagen.
258.69(beta) mit PhysX_9.10.0513 und bei diesen werden sogar die 4xx unterstützt, wurde hier schon getestet.
JX3-Benchmark nutzt die PhysX-Engine am besten, dank Unreal Engine 3.
der 260.99 oder 260.63 beta geht nicht richtig, daher deine Sache. Entweder 258.69(beta) oder 260.xx und ob es zu 100% funktioniert ....... ( ich sage dazu nein)

Daher meine Empfehlung: (ob du es machst ist deine Sache aber dieser funktioniert bei allen spielen zu 100%)

Vorher *alles* nvidia deinstallieren.
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
Neustart
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff
Neustart
Fertig.
*NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32X64+PhysX_9.10.0513+Patch 1.04ff*update 5** meine Empfehlung!!!


----------



## santhrax (20. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

so, bei mir funkt nun alles mit Mafia 2 - habe es ca. 5 Mal neuinstalliert und aufeinmal klappts -bin schon im Chapter 2 - however, now I am happy


----------



## Xerox (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon,

ich hab mir sehr wohl deine Posts am Anfang durchgelesen - und kenne deine Empfehlungen.

Jedoch ist der 258.69 nicht mit der GTS450 kompatibel - beim installieren bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung dass das Setup keine Treiber für meine Hardware finden konnte.
Der Treiber unterstützt zwar 4xx jedoch laut Releasenotes nur GTX 465, GTX 470, GTX 480. 
Die GTS 450 jedoch wurde erst mit Version 260.63 eingeführt und supportet - von daher bin ich zwingend auf diese Version bzw. neuere angewiesen.


----------



## <BaSh> (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon-1979 
Was für eine Karte würdest mir empfehlen?
Hab an eine 9500 GT oder ein 9800 GTX gedacht.
Pc siehe Sysprofile Signatur.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Xerox

Vorher alles nVidia deinstallieren.
NV-teiber 260.63 beta Manual über Gerätemanager installieren, Pfad ist C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\260.63......
dann sollte die GTS450 drin sein
dann
NV-treiber 258.69(beta) install
PhysX_9.10.0513 install
Neustart
abges. modus
Patch 1.04ff
Neustart
Fertig.
Bitte sag mir ob es dann geklappt hat. 

@<BaSh> eine 430 oder 220 oder 240er ist besser. weniger Stromverbrauch und mehr stream-prozessoren.


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@<BaSh>  Ich habe die Zotac 430 drinne und bin sehr zufrieden. Negativ is natürlich der höhere Preis is mir persöhnlich aber egal weil sie Passiv ist.
hier n link zum Produkt von meiner Physikkarte.PS: Sie encodet sogar mit hohen frameraten h.264 videos. z.b. xmediacoder oder DVDLAB.

ZOTAC GeForce GT430 ZONE (ZT-40601-20L) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## <BaSh> (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Naja hoch geht der bei mir erst weil sie mit in den Wasserkühlungskreislauf mit nem GPU-Kühler + Passivkühler eingebaut wird. Das sind dann nochmal 55€ mehr  .


----------



## Xerox (21. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon,

das Treiber downgrade funktioniert auch nicht weil sich der Treiber immer dagegen wehrt installiert zu werden,
weil er keine  passende/unterstütze Hardware findet.

Ich werde mich wohl damit abfinden dass ich keine Benchmarks machen kann,
solange es in den Spielen gut aussieht und funktioniert eigentlich egal.  

Ich hab mal den PhysX Bildschirmschoner von nvidia geladen - der läuft auch super, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
Bei meiner Aufösung von 1920x1200 produziert er 60FPS (Es stottert nix und die Fässer/Kisten/Holzstücke fliegen alle sauber durch die Gegend)

Hab mir auch noch den Benchmark von DarkVoid geholt und mal durchlaufen lassen. PhysX kann ich leider nur auf low oder aus Einstellen (ist der Benchmark da begrenzt?)
Nebenzu hab ich GPU-Z laufen lassen und konnte Lastspitzen von 18% GPU load auf der GTS 450 messen.

So gesehen ist die Karte also nicht untätig - jedoch scheint wohl nicht jedes Programm damit zurechtzukommen.

Nurien Alpha Tech Demo hab ich ebenfalls getestet und auch dort konnte ich last auf der GTS verzeichnen.

Dann noch einen schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

So Benchmarks PhysX mit
Prozessor : Athlon 630 // Phenom 955
Taktgeschw: 3360 mhz // 3200 mhz

Benchmark:
*Nurien*
Durchschn.: 33 FPS // 34 FPS
Maximal: 57 FPS // 67 FPS
Minimal: 26 FPS // 24 FPS

Benchmark:
*Startales*
Durchschn.: 45 FPS // 59 FPS
Maximal: 297 FPS // 423 FPS
Minimal: 17 FPS // 29 FPS

Benchmark:
*JX3 Benchmark*
Durchschn.: 31 FPS // 37 FPS
Maximal: 45 FPS // 54 FPS
Minimal: 10 FPS // 11 FPS

Benchmark:
*Mafia II*
Durchschn.: 26.4 FPS // 29.0 FPS


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Neue PhysX karte bald im handel:
AFOX
Graphics Engine	NVIDIA GeForce GT 530
Bus Standard: PCI Express 2.0
Video Memory: DDR3 1024/2048MB
Engine Clock: 750 MHz
Memory Clock: 1333 MHz 
RAMDAC	: 400MHz
Memory Interface:128-Bit
Stream-Prozessoren: 96 (warscheinlicht)
Maximale Leistung der Grafikkarte: 49 (warscheinlicht)


----------



## <BaSh> (1. April 2011)

Schon ein ungefährer Preis bekannt.


----------



## MaxMax (1. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

und ist die afox wenigstens (v.a. der kühler schaut danach nicht aus) single slot? nur 96 shaderprozessoren klingt aber nicht sexy, da bleib ich lieber bei meiner gts 250 mit 128 SP`s und 750Mhz kann man da auch rausholen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@<BaSh> nein aber die wird bestimmt so viel wie die 430 kosten.
@MaxMax eine gts 250 brauch extrem hohe Hardware um diese richtig auszulasten, außerdem der Stromverbrauch ist dabei auch nicht ganz wenig.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Gestern habe ich mir die HD 6990 installiert. Zuvor AMD-Treiber runter und nach Einbau der HD 6990er wieder drauf. Soweit lief alles gut, aber irgendwie stimmt mit PhysX etwas nicht. Zwar wird es von GPU-z angezeigt, aber der Fluid-Benchmark 1.2.0 funktioniert nicht richtig. Wie man aus dem Screenshot erkenn kann, laufen die gelben Punkte nicht mehr auf die braunen Bälle, sondern bleiben links oben im Bild.
Den NVidia-Treiber und den  Mod. 1.04 habe ich nach Anleitung nochnal installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Was kann ich tun ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bitte test das mal mit noch andere PhysX-test-programme jx3, mafiaII startales ...... u.s.w. ob der selbe Fehler auftaucht.


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe vor, mir im Sommer/Herbst einen Bulldozer mit neuen Board und eine neue Grafikkarte (HD6970) zu holen.
Mein Board mit einem günstigen X6-1090 aufzurüsten fällt ja leider wohl flach wegen dem Thermal Throttling, was man so liest.
M4A87TD EVO Thermal Throttling - Forum de Luxx

Die GTX460-1GB die ich jetzt habe dann nur für PhysX zu verwenden wird dann wohl etwas übertrieben sein, oder ?
Habe zwar auch noch eine 9600GT-512MB rumliegen, aber die ist dann wohl wieder zu schwach.
Die 460 verkaufen und eine 430 oder so zu holen ist finanziell gesehen wohl auch uninteressant,
da ich für die gebrauchte Karte dann wohl auch nicht mehr bekommen werde als die neue und schwächere dann kostet.
Mein Netzteil ist ja durchaus ausreichend für die GTX und die neuen Teile. (Antec TruePower New 650Watt)


Was meint ihr ?


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Du kannst die 460 immerhin untervolten, falls du sie ständig im Rechner haben möchtest. Im Idle frisst sie aber auch so kaum was. 
Im Grunde musst du sie überhaupt nicht im Rechner lassen.
Für die paar Spiele bringt das nichts. Falls du so eins hast, oder in Zukunft bekommst, kannst du sie doch einfach dazustecken, bis das entsprechende Game durchgezockt ist.


----------



## HeinzNeu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> bitte test das mal mit noch andere PhysX-test-programme jx3, mafiaII startales ...... u.s.w. ob der selbe Fehler auftaucht.


 
Jx3 läuft tadellos durch. Im OSD des Afterburners sieht man auch die Belastung der PhysX-Karte (war bei max. 20% !!!). Danach scheint PhysX zu funktionieren. Auch GPU-Z zeigt mir PhysX an.
Nurien Tech Demo startet erst gar nicht...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@OctoCore, Blödsinn was du da schreibe , heruntertakten...


gustlegga schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, mir im Sommer/Herbst einen Bulldozer mit neuen Board und eine neue Grafikkarte (HD6970) zu holen.
> Mein Board mit einem günstigen X6-1090 aufzurüsten fällt ja leider wohl flach wegen dem Thermal Throttling, was man so liest.
> M4A87TD EVO Thermal Throttling - Forum de Luxx
> Die GTX460-1GB die ich jetzt habe dann nur für PhysX zu verwenden wird dann wohl etwas übertrieben sein, oder ?
> ...


 Zum 1090er, mein bester freund (gigabyte 870 chipsatz und DDR3) und sein Vati (asrock 785 Chipsatz und DDR2) haben ein 1090 und diesen haben wir 10min mit CPUStabTest.exe arbeiten lassen und 0 herunter-takten volle 6x 3.2 GHz da ohne Fehler. Daher keine Ahnung was die haben, vielleicht sch... Mainboard oder so.
Dann zu den PhysX-Karten: 
GTX460-1GB ungeeignet (ab 12 x 3.2 GHz )
9600GT-512MB geeignet ( bis 8 x 3.2 GHz )
GT 430-512MB geeignet ( ab 6 x 3.0 GHz )



HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Jx3 läuft tadellos durch. Im OSD des Afterburners sieht man auch die Belastung der PhysX-Karte (war bei max. 20% !!!). Danach scheint PhysX zu funktionieren. Auch GPU-Z zeigt mir PhysX an.
> Nurien Tech Demo startet erst gar nicht...


 
nicht schlimm bei nurien. Aber 8 x 4.05 GHz und 20% da weiß man wie potent 128 Recheneinheiten der GTS250 sind.


----------



## Gast20141127 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@ OctoCore & Gordon -1979

Also geplant wäre ein "FX-8110" falls denn die finale Bezeichnung auch so bleibt,
AMD Bulldozer: Vier Modelle mit 95 bis 125 Watt TDP, alles Black Editions - Update: Neue Roadmap - amd, bulldozer
und wie gesagt die 6970.
Die GTX460 soll eigentlich schon dauerhaft im Sys bleiben, da ich ja auch fleißig falte.
Sie fungiert also eigentlich nicht nur als PhysX-Knecht.
Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich zugleich nicht auch noch einen Boinc Client laufen lasse auf der Radeon.
Zwar nicht wie so manch anderer 24/7, sondern nur wenn mein Rechner läuft weil er benötigt  wird, und die Grafikkarte sonst nichts zu tun hat.
Undervolten wäre eine Idee, muss da aber erst mal schauen ob mein Faltclient dann noch stabil bleibt, da die 460 schon ab Werk übertaktet ist.
Und runterdrehen will ich sie wegen der ppd für den Faltclient eigentlich nicht.
Mein NT dürfte wie erwähnt die neuen Komponenten sicher auch zuverlässig versorgen können.
Da ich ja für Bulldozer ein neues Board brauche, meine Frage: 4 Lanes dürften doch reichen für die 460 ?

mfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Eine weitere PhysX Karte bald im Handel:

Graphics Engine: NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 
Bus Standard: PCI Express 2.0
Fertigungsprozess: 28nm
Video Memory: DDR3 512/1024/2048MB 
Engine Clock: 700-810 MHz 
Memory Clock: 1333-1620 MHz
RAMDAC : 350-450MHz
Memory Interface: 64-Bit
Stream-Prozessoren: 48 
Maximale Leistung der Grafikkarte: 39 oder niedriger wahrscheinlich
Alle angaben sind vorläufig und ohne Gewähr ....


----------



## kokokeko (7. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Möchte zusätzlich zu meiner 5770 meine alte 8800GTX als PhysX Karte laufen lassen 

Kurze Frage die Anleitung auf der 1. Seite ist ja ganz gut dargestellt. Aber sind die Treiber bzw die Downloads noch aktuell? 
Funktioniert mein Vorhaben damit einwandfrei?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

*NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32X64+PhysX_9.10.0513+Patch 1.04ff*update 5** meine Empfehlung!!! 
ATI treiber ist egal.

Vorher alles nvidia deinstallieren.
1.NV-teiber 258.69(beta) install
2.PhysX_9.10.0513 install
Neustart
3. abges. modus
4. Patch 1.04ff
Neustart
Fertig.
andere nVidia-Treiber machen meistens Probleme.


----------



## kevinfullhouse (9. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hab nun das Prob das ich nur Bild bekomm wenn ich den Moni im 2. Slot also der 8800gts anschließe 

was kann das sein? 

Das Problem habe ich gelöst

Der JX3Benchmark zeigt auch an das es wohl aktiv ist jedoch habe ich nicht mehr in dem Bench also wenn ichs deaktiviere bzw da auch nicht weniger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich irritiert es das die 3870 plötzlich PhysX kann! Hmh?

Hab CCC übrigends nicht drauf nur Treiber manuell

not patched sagt er auch immer..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

kevinfullhouse größeres Bild und mehr infos wären praktisch( Treiber Kombination, hardware infos )


----------



## OctoCore (10. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Die GTX460 soll eigentlich schon dauerhaft im Sys bleiben, da ich ja auch fleißig falte.
> Sie fungiert also eigentlich nicht nur als PhysX-Knecht.


Achso. 


> Undervolten wäre eine Idee, muss da aber erst mal schauen ob mein Faltclient dann noch stabil bleibt, da die 460 schon ab Werk übertaktet ist.
> Und runterdrehen will ich sie wegen der ppd für den Faltclient eigentlich nicht.


Undervolten war hauptsächlich in Bezug auf Stromersparnis gedacht. Das scheint bei dir aber keine große Rolle zu spielen.
Okay, man kann dem Idlemodus noch etwas weniger Saft geben, dann bleibt die Karte wenigstens kühl, wenn sie nichts zu tun hat.


> 4 Lanes dürften doch reichen für die 460 ?


Für PhysX schon.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Undervolten war hauptsächlich in Bezug auf Stromersparnis gedacht. Das scheint bei dir aber keine große Rolle zu spielen.
> .


So würde ich das jetzt nicht sagen, aber wenn die 460 faltet, dann braucht sie ja auch nicht die vollen 160Watt.
Die 25-30 Watt die eine 6970 dann im Idle noch verbrät fällt dann auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
Mein alter AthlonXP2600+ der auf 3200+ Niveau übertaktet war und die 6600GT, ebenfalls übertaktet, haben vermutlich auch nicht recht viel weniger Strom gebraucht.
Zumal sich mein AthlonIIx4 ja auch noch runtertaktet, wenn man nur normal mit dem Rechner arbeitet.
Vom Wirkungsgrad des alten LC-Power550 gegen das neue Antec650 will ich mal gar nicht reden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gustlegga die gtx460 ist mit deine CPU unterfordert, da müsstest du 2x AMD Ahtlon II 640 laufen lassen das die gtx460 normal arbeiten kann. Ich habe ein Ahtlon II 630 @ 3.8GHz und meine 8600gt war nie voll ausgelastet. Daher würde ich keine gtx460 als PhysX-Karte empfehlen. daher lieber eine geforce 220,240,430,440 und nicht höher.


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

@Gordon

Der X4 soll ja bald gegen einen X6-1090 (mit OC) getauscht werden, also passt das schon mit der 460 denke ich.
Wenn ich sie verkaufe bekomme ich ja auch fast nichts mehr dafür..
Ich hätte auch noch ne 9600GT, aber da hab ich damals einen Arctic L2pro draufgebaut, weil der originale Singleslot Kühler so laut war.
Die bekomme ich nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

eine 460 brauch wenigstens 8x3.4GHz oder mehr um auf 20% last zu kommen. Bei ein 1090 kommt diese selten über die 20% hinaus. Daher unnütz die Karte. eine 9600GT halte ich für die bessere PhysX-karte, anderen kühler, wie passiv und dann geht das schon.


----------



## orange619 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Einfach um hier nochmal ne Rückmeldung zu bringen. Ich habs auf meinem Pc nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Ich hab seitdem grobe Grafikfehler in Metro 2033 und Racedriver Grid, nicht aber in Battlefield Bad Company 2. Da ich mir jez dann bald eine Nvidia Graka als pirmär Karte zulegen, hab ich das Thema auch nicht mehr weiter verfolgt.
Danke für deine Mühen Gordon.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Post 4 (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung.html#post1259377 ) 
gab es neue Änderungen.
NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff (ist am besten für 8xxx und 9xxx Serien geeignet )
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff *update8* ( dabei werden die 2xx, 3xx und 4xx unterstützt)

 Folgende wurden getestet und PhysX lies sich nicht aktivieren: *update8*
 260.63 , 260.99 , 260.89 , 261.00 und neuere
Der test würde mit einer gt 220er durchgeführt. und Windows 7 x64


----------



## ZET (26. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hey Leute hab nen kleines Prob.
Hab die Anleitung genau befolgt doch leider teils ohne erfolg 
Habe zum testen erstmal ne alte GF 8600gt verbaut und wollte dann
wenns läuft was besseres holen (wo ihr mir auch gerne ne Empfehlung nennen könnt).
Also wie gesagt alles installiert nach Anleitung, hat auch wunderbar funktioniert 
nur iwie bekomme ich kein Physx aktiviert. GPU-Z sagt mir auch die ganze Zeit das
PhysX nicht aktiviert ist.
Woran kann das liegen?
Bin nennen bisschen ratlos da ich bei AMD/Nvidia PhysX nicht so bewandert bin.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## FHen1979 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo an euch.

Auch wenn es wenige Spiele gibt, die von PhysX profitieren, werde ich es demnächst mal probieren. Nach meinem leider leicht etwas enttäuschenden Ausflug ins ATi Lager, werde ich mir, wenn die Finanzen es so zulassen, wie ich es mir denke, eine 560 Ti holen, die meine 5830 von MSI ablösen soll. Entäuschend nicht von der Leistung, da ist die 5830 gut, allerdings habe ich mit der ATi in Spielen Texturfehler, die ich mit der 8800GT vorher nicht hatte, u.a. Formel 1 2010.

Die 5830 ist in Ordnung, also ist kein Hardwaredefekt.

Als PhysX Karten habe ich hier noch meine alte PNY 8800GT mit Zalman Lüfter drauf und eine Leadtek 8600GTS mit nVidia Referenz-Kühler. Ist die 88er der 86er für PhysX haushoch überlegen, oder würde man es da kaum merken?

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## LordNeophyte (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Moje

hab hier eine HD 5870 und ne GT430 die ich zusammen Arbeiten lassen wollte.

Allerdings bekomme ich den Treiber für die GT nicht Installiert, das Setup sagt es würde keine passende Ahrdware für den Treiber finden.

Benutz den aus dem link von Seite 1 "258.69"

Warum lässt der sich nicht Installieren ?

Edit : 

Ich seh gerad die Karte steht auch garnicht im Gerätemanager.

Aber wen nSie alleine im PC Steckt Funktioniert Sie !

Hoffe da kann mir einer weiter Helfen


----------



## <BaSh> (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ein Paar Daten zu deiner Hardware wären nützlich


----------



## LordNeophyte (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Alles kein Problem 

Asus M4A89GTD Pro - Mainboard
Phenom II x4 965 - CPU
6GB Skill - Ram
Win7 - BS

sonst nochwas ?

hier könnt Ihr euch alles ansehen :

sysProfile: ID: 17407 - Lord Neophyte

Edit : 

Bin nun ein Stück weiter....GT430 wird nun erkannt, GPU-z hat auch ein Häkchen bei PhysX aber ich kann die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung nicht öffnen, da kommt dann ne Fehlermeldung.

Aber ich denke da ja GPU-z sagt PhysX ist Aktiv, sollte es doch auch funktionieren, oder ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

<BaSh> DITO ( stimme dir zu )

LordNeophyte bitte lies Post #1526

@FHen1979 bitte mehr Hardware und Treiber Infos.


----------



## LordNeophyte (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

und der Beitrag sagt mir was ?

Er hat kein Physx im GPU-z, ich aber schon !

Also was hilft mir das ?

NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL bekomm ich nicht Installiert......kein Treiber für diese hardware

Hab jetz    270.61   der läst sich Installieren und hab auch in GPU-z PhysX bei der ATi karte Aktieviert ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
 die GeForce 8600 GT bis GeForce 8800 Ultra
 die GeForce 9500 GT bis GeForce 9800 GX2 

NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
 die GeForce GT 220 bis GeForce GTX 295
 die GeForce GT 430 bis GeForce GTX 480

PhysX bitte mit JX3-Benchmark überprüfen. Bilder auf der ersten Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein TeamSpeak, von 16-1 uhr online


----------



## abstrakt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es aus wenn man einen X6 1090T hat, eine HD5870 und noch eine GTX550 dazu holen möchte? bringt das was bezüglich physx berechnung? oder ist es bei dem gespann schon eher unsinn?

System:
Crosshair III Formula
8GB DDR3
X6 1090T
700W bequiet Dark Power
HD5870

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@abstrakt ja ist Unsinn , denn mein TS3 zocker-kumpel hat die 1090t + 6950 + 220gt mit guten bis sehr guten Benchmark-Werten und die 220 ist nur zu 40% ausgelastet. Bei der 550 wäre dein komplettes System damit überfordert.
Bei 192 Stream-Prozessoren benötigst du wenigsten 12 Kerne a 3.4 GHz.


----------



## Bubu82 (22. Mai 2011)

Mir ist mal was aufgefallen !
Früher hatte ich im System eine 5870 mit einer 220 GT laufen. Nun hab ich mir die 570 GTX geholt und dachte mir benutzt die 220 weiter! 

Jetzt nach einen gewissen Umbau und Ausbau des Mainboard ist die 220 ausgebaut. Ich hab letztens Mafia 2 laufen lassen und bekomme 60 Fps und nicht mehr mit der kleinen 40 ? 

Bremst die 220 das System so aus oder was ist los bringt da eine 8800 GTS Besserung oder ist des schmarrn


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Bubu82 eine bessere Beschreibung würde weiterhelfen. 
war die 570 GTX alleine oder mit gt220 .... u.s.w.
Außerdem ist eine 5870 mit einer 570 GTX nicht vergleichbar. 
Da PhysX nur für nVidia entwickelt wird und nicht für AMD karten.


----------



## lump93 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Guten Abend Gordon!
Auch ich habe mich mal an deiner Anleitung versucht.
Die ersten Schritte haben auch prima geklappt, bis ich das NVIDIA Control Panel öffnen wollte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die NVIDIA Treiber 258.69_beta benutzt, dazu den mod 1.04ff
Mein System:
INtel CPU - E8400
MB - Asus P5K Pro
graka 1:  4850
graka 2: 8800GT

Könnte sein das das MB zu lütt ist obwohl du ja in den ersten Posts geschrieben hast das es auch mit 4 Lanes funktioniert.
Was noch sein könnte, das die Graka kaputt ist, da sie früher schonmal rumgemuckt hat 
Hier noch 2 Bilder, vielleicht helfen die ja weiter. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe schonmal.

lg lump




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hmm Fehler "code 43" kling ganz schlecht. ich glaube diese hat sich verabschiedet. 
Falls du dir eine neue oder gebraucht kaufen willst, reichen 32-64 Stream-Prozessoren aus bei dir.
Folgende Karten: 8600gt,9500gt,9600gt,220gt .


----------



## mickeySM (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo

mein letzter Post in diesem Forum ist schon wieder ein paar Monate her, also bitte eine kleine kurze Frage: Kann man dennoch mit Cuda Videos umwandeln oder wird diese _Funktion außer Kraft gesetzt?

-okay, habe nochmals per stichwortsuche eine Antwort gefunden


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@mickeySM

Ja funzt wundertoll, ich habe eine ATI 4870 mit einer GT 530 verheiratet und video convertieren funzt wunderprächtig 
kleine Info PhyX wird durch CUDA beschleunigt also logischerweise ......

mfg


----------



## MaxMax (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



kleinerfeigling10 schrieb:


> @mickeySM
> 
> Ja funzt wundertoll, ich habe eine ATI 4870 mit einer GT 530 verheiratet und video convertieren funzt wunderprächtig
> kleine Info PhyX wird durch CUDA beschleunigt also logischerweise ......
> ...


 
aber nur wenn du einen physikalischen vorhandenen monitor an die gt 530 hängst und diese dann als "primäres display" konfigurierst oder? 
wäre mir neu, dass CUDA accelerated apps funktionieren, wenn die nvidia karte nicht die primäre karte im system ist...
lg


----------



## uziel144 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo zusammen, 

hab hier jetzt schon etliches an Vorschlägen gefunden und auch versucht, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken. Die Karten, die ich zusammen schalten will sind eine 5850 und eine GT430, restliches System findet sich in der Signatur. System ist Win7 x64.

Um überhaupt einen Treiber installieren zu können, musste ich meinen zweiten Monitor an die GT430 hängen, da zuvor gar nichts möglich war. Die Treiber aus den angegebenen Posts kann ich nicht verwenden, da dann nur die Fehlermeldung kommt, dass keine passende HW gefunden würde. Die älteste Variante, die überhaupt anläuft ist der 260.89. Allerdings läuft es immer nur mit den von Windows bereitgestellten Treibern, denn während der Installation der PhysX-Software hängt sich der Nvidia-Treiberinstallationsassistent auf. 

GPU-z sagt, PhysX: ja und CUDA: nein. 

Langsam bin ich echt am Verzweifeln....


Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MaxMax (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



uziel144 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab hier jetzt schon etliches an Vorschlägen gefunden und auch versucht, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht gebacken. Die Karten, die ich zusammen schalten will sind eine 5850 und eine GT430, restliches System findet sich in der Signatur. System ist Win7 x64.
> 
> ...




ich schätz mal, der 260.89 wird halt der release treiber für deine gt 430 gewesen sein, d.h. das ist der erste treiber für deine karte, alle treiber davor <260.89 werden logischerweise deine gt430 nicht kennen und daher auch keine treiber installieren können...  und wenn gpu-z ja zu physx sagt und nein zu cuda, dann passt das auch, CUDA=ja nur wenn die nv karte die primäre ist...
lg


----------



## uziel144 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Reaktion! 

Aber heißt das nun, dass ich evtl. auf einem richtigen Weg bin, oder ist sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren? Denn in Arkham Asylum ist die Option für PhysX auch nicht vorhanden...


----------



## uziel144 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Nur so als Zwischenstand:

Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass die Treiber installiert sind (270.61) und die PhysX-Software dazu. Dank des Patches und einem eingebildeten Monitor lässt sich die Nvidia-Systemsteuerung nun auch aufrufen, wenn die GT430 nicht an einem Bildschirm hängt. 

FluidMark und Arkham Asylum schieben die Physikberechnung aber immer noch zum Prozessor, was natürlich unerträglich langsam ist. Noch jemand eine Idee, was ich falsch machen könnte?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



kleinerfeigling10 schrieb:


> @mickeySM
> 
> Ja funzt wundertoll, ich habe eine ATI 4870 mit einer GT 530 verheiratet und video convertieren funzt wunderprächtig
> kleine Info PhyX wird durch CUDA beschleunigt also logischerweise ......
> ...


 
Wo hastn du die 530 her?


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Einfacher is es einfach einen Hydra Chip von MSI zu kaufen  ^^ 
Der einzige nachteil is das, dass teil übel teuer ist !!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

uziel144 ich habe auch ts3.... siehe 1. oder vorletzte seite.


> Schritt 1:
> Downloaden Sie die in  Post nr. 4  genannten NVIDIA-Treiber. Bitte nur diese Nehmen!!!
> 
> NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
> ...


MasterFreak aber der Treiber + PhysX Patch muss trotzdem drauf. 
P.S.: WTF
@BloodySuicide bestimmt EBAY


----------



## Totally Insane (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

guten morgen

ich bin dabei mir komponenten für mein neues system zusammen zustellen
und ziehe dabei ein hybrid physix system in betracht 

System:

GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD7
AMD Phenom II X4 980
G.Skill. 8GB DDR3 1333
Zalman ZM1000-HP Plus 1000 watt
ASUS EHA 4890 

die 4890 wird aus meinen jetzigen system noch eine kurze zeit erhalten bleiben
bis das geld für eine XFX HD 6970 da ist
deswegen ist meine frage 
wäre eine EVGA GTS 450 oder sogar eine GTX 470 für das system tragbar 
oder wäre es über fordert?
wenn nicht welche würde das system noch mitmachen ohne prbleme zu machen?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juni 2011)

Denke, das eine 450 reichen würde. Allerdings würde ich über ein Netzteilwechsel nachdenken.


----------



## Totally Insane (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

meist du 1000 watt reichen nicht? ^^


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. Juni 2011)

1000watt reichen locker  es reicht sogar ein gutes 600er für zwei 560GTX im sli Modus eine frage hast du das Board schon da wenn nein würde ich mal gucken nach einem Gigabyte GA-990XA UD3 da das auch denn Bulldozer unterstützt und was sollte denn da kein 6970 und 450GTS im SLIFIRE Aushalten?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Juni 2011)

Natürlich reichen 1000 Watt. Nur denke ich das das Netzteil dank der Effektivität maximal 75% also ca 750 Watt liefert. Aber selbst das würde reichen. Jedoch ist es die Qualität des Nt, die mich nachdenklich macht. Denn wir wollen ja nicht das dir selbiges die komplette Hardware zerschiesst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



Totally Insane schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> ich bin dabei mir komponenten für mein neues system zusammen zustellen
> und ziehe dabei ein hybrid physix system in betracht
> ...


 
GTX460-1GB ungeeignet (ab 12 x 3.2 GHz )
9600GT-512MB geeignet ( bis 8 x 3.2 GHz )
GT 430-512MB geeignet ( ab 6 x 3.0 GHz )
GTX450-1GB ungeeignet (ab 10 x 3.2 GHz )

Eine EVGA GTS 450 oder sogar eine GTX 470 ist mit dein "Taschenrakete"-System unterfordert und würde niemals die 5% last überschreiten. 
Und ist die XFX HD 6970 nicht ein bisschen heftig für dein AMD Phenom II X4 980 mit 4x3.7GHz.


----------



## Totally Insane (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



			
				;3089103 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich reichen 1000 Watt. Nur denke ich das das  Netzteil dank der Effektivität maximal 75% also ca 750 Watt liefert.  Aber selbst das würde reichen. Jedoch ist es die Qualität des Nt, die  mich nachdenklich macht. Denn wir wollen ja nicht das dir selbiges die  komplette Hardware zerschiesst.



also meinst du lieber 5 euro mehr investieren und dann ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1000W kaufen?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> GTX460-1GB ungeeignet (ab 12 x 3.2 GHz )
> 9600GT-512MB geeignet ( bis 8 x 3.2 GHz )
> GT 430-512MB geeignet ( ab 6 x 3.0 GHz )
> GTX450-1GB ungeeignet (ab 10 x 3.2 GHz )
> ...



also versteh ich das richtg die GTX 450 ist ungeeignet weil sie nur minimal ausgelasstet werden würde
aber sollte keine probleme machen?
den 980 möchte ich mir drauf packen weil  ein x6 für mich nich in frage kommt


----------



## localhost (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Wie sieht es mit einer GT 220 aus?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Juni 2011)

Sog. Ist das doch egal ob er jetzt eine 450GTS oder eine 470GTX nimmt Man kann nie genug Power haben. Und eine 450GTS kostet nicht viel .


----------



## Totally Insane (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Sog. Ist das doch egal ob er jetzt eine 450GTS oder eine 470GTX nimmt Man kann nie genug Power haben. Und eine 450GTS kostet nicht viel .


 
genau das sehe ich nich anders 
wenn es nach mir geht würde ich eine GTX 560 / 570 einbauen 
aber wenn sie nur minimal ausgelasstet wir ist das schwachsinn
das sehe ich auch ein
schade das es da keine andere möglichkeiten gibt....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Sog. Ist das doch egal ob er jetzt eine 450GTS oder eine 470GTX nimmt Man kann nie genug Power haben. Und eine 450GTS kostet nicht viel .


genug Power???? Sein PC hat keine "genug Power".


Totally Insane schrieb:


> genau das sehe ich nich anders
> wenn es nach mir geht würde ich eine GTX 560 / 570 einbauen
> aber wenn sie nur minimal ausgelasstet wir ist das schwachsinn
> das sehe ich auch ein
> schade das es da keine andere möglichkeiten gibt....


Wie ich sehe habt ihr von dieser Technik 0 Ahnung.
Wie kann man sich eine High-End PhysX Karte einbauen in ein Mainstream-PC ? 
HeinzNeu hat folgendes System: (High-End)
Intel Xeon W3565@4.050 (BCLK162*25)@H²O cuplex kyros Delrin|Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7@H²O_Fusionsblock| Radeon Sapphire HD 6990 OC@H²O_AquagrATIx@GTS_250_PhysX|SOUND ASUS XONAR D2X@Teufel Concept E 100|Corsair_AX850W850W| G.Skill PC3-F3-16000 2*3 Gig@1.944 MHz@1,63V, 9-9-9-24
und die GTS_250_PhysX kommt selten über 20% 
Also ist die 450GTS, 470GTX , GTX 560 , 570 *nur* für PhysX Einsatz in dein System sinnlos.
Ausser du nutzt die erweiterten Funktionen, in den die zwischen AMD oder NV hin und her schaltest dann wäre es sinnvoll.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Juni 2011)

Ist ein smd Phenom II X4 980 nicht stark genug ich glaube schon da beim spielen meistens die Grafikkarte limitiert und nicht die CPU


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Also ist die 
450GTS hat 192 Stream-Prozessoren
470GTX hat 448 Stream-Prozessoren
GTX 560 hat 336 Stream-Prozessoren
GTX 570 hat 480 Stream-Prozessoren
Der Phenom II X4 980 hat 4 .....
Bei den PhysX-Karte geht die CPU zu 80% ein und die ATI zu 20%, dabei wir das System die die PhysX-Karte limitieren.

Ich habe ein Ahtlon II 630 @ 3.8GHz und ein Phenom X4 @3.9GHz und meine 8600gt war nie voll ausgelastet, daher lieber eine geforce 220,240,430,440 und nicht höher.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn er hat ist es egal ich hole mir eh eine 9800GTX+ deswegen. Also im grunde genommen reicht eine low end graka


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

GeForce 9500 GT,9600 GT,8600 GT,GT 220,GT 240,GT 430,GT 440 sind bist jetzt die besten nur PhysX-Karten für die meisten Systeme.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Geht denn auch eine GT530?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Würde diese graka für physx reichen 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a522042.html


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

folgende treiber gehen nur, aber die GT530 ist dabei nicht vorhanden:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
 die GeForce 8600 GT bis GeForce 8800 Ultra
 die GeForce 9500 GT bis GeForce 9800 GX2 

NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
 die GeForce GT 220 bis GeForce GTX 295
 die GeForce GT 430 bis GeForce GTX 480

Ich habe gelesen , das der BETA GeForce driver 260.63 ach gehen soll, aber ob der zu 100% kann ich dier nicht sagen ,genau wie ob die gt 530 enthalten ist weis ich nicht.
nimm die GT 220 , denn habe die GT 220 beim AMD Phenom II X6 1090t im Einsatz gesehen mit einer HD 6950 und leistet dort Top Ergebnisse.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Und ne frage wie geht das mit dem System in meiner Signatur ? Kann ich da auch einfach eine GT220 Bei setzen da ich mir anstatt einer 6870 eine GTX470 gekauft habe


----------



## ZET (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Können tust du alles... was mich nur stutzig macht ist das du erst nen ASRock Board und ne 6870 in deiner Signatur hast. 
Dann plötzlich nen Gigabyte Board und der angeblichen gtx470, und nen absoluten schrott Rechner auf deinem Profil hast.
Kenne das eigentlich nur so das man sich als Signatur nur System reinschreibt die man auch hat.
Sollte jetzt keine Anmache sein, finds nur iwie ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Verstehe dich voll und ganz aber ich stelle gerade mein System zusammen da ich seit Monaten auf die beiden Sachen spare und jetzt da Sachen hole und ich heute die GTX470 von meinem Kumpel für 50€ abgekauft habe und das mit dem Board war das ich mir das letzte Woche holen wollte aber mein Geld nicht da war ich dann nochmal geguckt habe und nen post gemacht habe wegen dem chipsatz und nun hole ich mir das gigabyte 

Ich finde das System schon gut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@A.O.Bolaji dein system hat aber jetzt nichts mehr mit *Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen* zu tun oder???


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (16. Juni 2011)

Ne hat es nicht mehr.


----------



## schmali (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mir meiner Graka-Physx-Kombie.
Graka: ASUS EAH6870/2DI2S/1GD5
Physx: ASUS ENGT440/DI/1GD3
BS: Win 7 Pro 64Bit
CPU: X4 610e
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Board: Asus M4A89TD Pro
... Aktueller Radeon-Treiber installiert

Die hier erwähnten Treiber (258.96 whql und 260.63 beta) lassen sich nicht installieren. Hardware wird nicht unterstützt.
Beim aktuelle Treiber (275.33 whq) lässt sich Physx nicht aktivieren. 
Mod 1.04ff hat auch keine Lösung erbracht.

Bitte helft mir. Hab nicht so ne dicke Internetleitung, dass ich jeden Treiber testen kann 
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Nur das die Treiber die nur funktionieren:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff
NV-teiber 260.63 beta + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff

Graka: ASUS EAH6870/2DI2S/1GD5
Physx: ASUS ENGT440/DI/1GD3 (nimm eine gt220 kann ich nur empfehlen)
BS: Win 7 Pro 64Bit
CPU: X4 610e Wieso so eine Langsame und teure CPU? Der 955 kostet genauso viel.
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Board: Asus M4A89TD Pro


----------



## schmali (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich kann den CPU auf bis zu 3200MHz takten. Wenn er auf standart läuft, verbraucht der Rechner somit nur noch 80-90W. Ist in erster Linie ein Arbeits-PC.

Nun habe ich aber die benannte Graka. Hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Lösung. Die Treiber funzen nicht.


----------



## Lancer. (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Kann wer bitte "NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32X64+PhysX_9.10.0513+Patch 1.04ff*update 5*" bei uploaded oder Rapidshare hoch laden? Downloade das gerade mit ein 1kb/s -.-


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

bin dabei es hochzuladen.


----------



## Lancer. (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Danke, momentan hab ich 13% und dabei hab ich die ganze Nacht durch geladen.


----------



## Bubu82 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage wenn ich jetzt eine ATI zur NV mit einbaue wird die doch erkannt und genutzt ? Ich Rede jetzt nicht vom Game !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

vom Gerätemanager sollte diese erkannt werden. Wieso Bubu82 ?


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Juni 2011)

Nunja so eine einzelne 4850 X2 hat 1600 Kerne im Gegensatz zu meiner 570 GTX !
Es gibt einige Converter die ATI sowie NV nutzen. Mit mehr Kerne ist der ja schneller ?


----------



## ZET (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hey Bubu82,
Also deine Idee die ATI als Rechenknecht nutzen funktioniert.
Zur leicht umständlichen Installation:
Du kannst beide Karten erstmal wie gewohnt einbauen.
Dann denn Monitor an die Nvidia anschließen und installieren,
danach musst du denn Monitor an die ATI anschließen und denn ATI Treiber installieren.
Rechner danach noch einmal Neustarten und denn Monitor an der ATI lassen und das CCC einmal ausführen.
(Dies ist leider notwendig da sonst der Treiber herummeckert das er keine Bildausgabe hat.)
Falls noch fragen bestehen sollten kannst du auch gerne zu uns in denn TS kommen.
Grüße
ZET & Gordon


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine info aber muss man die Treiber installieren ? Solange das Tool sie erkennt soll wirklich nur als rechenmaschine dienen. 
Ist die Rechenkraft einer 4850 X2 schneller als einer 570 GTX ? 
Hier gib's doch denn Bruteforce Benchmark und da sind die ATI schneller. G


----------



## ZET (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Guten Morgen Bubu,
Ich würde die Treiber auf jeden Fall installieren, da Windows die Karten zwar erkennt
sie aber ohne die richtigen Treiber nie ihre volle Leistung haben werden.
Also die Rechenkraft der 4870X2 ist in dem Fall deutlich höher als die der GTX 570.
Da für die Berechnung/Decodierung von Daten/Videos die Streamprozessoren genutzt werden 
und da die 4870X2 2X600 und die GTX570 nur 480 hat ist sie da doch deutlich schneller.
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Gruß
ZET


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hmmm hab mir mal denn Spaß gemacht und eine GTX 260 (216) alsPhysX Karte ausprobiert (just for Fun)

erstmal danke für die Anleitung, klappte auf Anhieb 

Mafia II PhysX High

HD5850 ~12FPS 
GTX 260 ~23FPS
HD+GTX 26FPS

na ja letzteres haut mich nicht vom Hocker, somit ist wie hier schon mehrmals gesagt wurde eine kleine Karte sinnvoller


----------



## ersguterjunge (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo,
ich habe hier noch eine Nvidia gt 120 (oem Grafikkarte) rumliegen würde diese auch mit meiner Ati 6870 laufen? Mich wundert es das sie nicht in der PhysX Liste angegeben ist. Doch die gt 120 ist doch eine verbesserte 9500?

mfg ersguterjunge


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@poiu THX für das Benchmark Ergebnis. Und toll das es gleich geklappt hat.
@ersguterjunge die GT120, du musst nach den Herstellerangaben schauen, denn es gibt GT120er die können PhysX.
NVIDIA GeForce GT 120
lt. nVidia: "NVIDIA PhysX™-Ready"
Daher siehe Hersteller.


----------



## bitcode (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

bevor ich mir eine gt240 anschaffe will ich nochmal sichergehn
ich besitze dieses board Digital_life_A79A-S
mit 4 pcie-16x, im 1 und 3 stecken hd5770 mit crossfire-bridge (so war die installation leichter)
ich habe vor die gt240 (fals ich eine version bekomme die nur ein pci steckplatz braucht) in den 2 slot zu stecken
ich denke das es möglich sein sollte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@bitcode Also du hast folgendes vor:
PCI-e 16x slot 1= ATI 5770
PCI-e 16x slot 2= GT 240
PCI-e 16x slot 3= ATI 5770
PCI-e 16x slot 4= LEER
es sollte funktionieren, aber wenn nicht, dann so:
PCI-e 16x slot 1= ATI 5770
PCI-e 16x slot 2= LEER
PCI-e 16x slot 3= ATI 5770
PCI-e 16x slot 4= GT240
Hier hat du eine auswahl an GT240 im Single-Slot
http://geizhals.eu/de/?cat=gra16_512&sort=p&xf=1439_GT+240~1481_Single-Slot#xf_top
Und den Foxconn sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## kleinerfeigling10 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hi gordon1979

wie siehts eigentlich mit PCI slot aus reicht der

http://www.zotac.com/pdbrochures/vga/ZT-40605-10L_GT-430-PCI_v1.pdf

hab da ne gt430 mit pci slot gefunden

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

sollte gehen, hat die entsprechenden Spezifikationen und das heiß beliebte PhysX-logo.  
Mit €56,50 sollte sie auch nicht zu teuer sein, die  Zotac GeForce GT 430 passiv, 512MB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ZT-40605-10L) | Geizhals.at EU.
Dank Stream-Prozessoren: 96 ist diese auch für schnelle PCs geeignet, wie 6 kerner.
Passiv und extrem klein. Kann ich nur sagen TOP  .
Bei dieser bitte den NV-teiber 258.*96* WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff nutzen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Neue Info:
Mein Teamspeak 3 Server ist Täglich von 12 Uhr bis nachts 2 Uhr online.
Gibt ein extra PCGHX Raum und ein PhysX Raum. 
IP: workgroup1.dlinkddns.com 
Gordon-1979 = im Teamspeak 3 user name: *ich*


----------



## M.Holder (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell 2 HD6950 und einen X6 1090T verbaut.
Ich könnte von einem Freund 2 GTX295 günstig bekommen, da dachte ich mir das man diese ja für PhysX einsetzen könnte.
Ich weiss das das völlig übertrieben für PhysX ist, aber dennoch habe ich 3 Fragen dazu:

 - Funktioniert PhysX so, das es auf beiden GPUs arbeitet?
 - Kann überhaupt eine MGPU Karte als PhysX Karte verwendet werden?
 - Kann ich die Karte zum Falten benutzen (beide GPUs) während mein HDs rendern und keine physx last anfällt?

Gruss,
Max

Edit wegen Missverständnissen: wenn würde nur eine gtx295 eingebaut werden 

Edit2: Werde die Karte nicht einbauen, ich nehme stattdessen eine gtx260 als physix karte. Trotzdem würde mich das Thema MultiGPU Physx interessieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@M.Holder ja eine multiPPU-karte ist möglich aber man brauch die dem entsprechende Hardware um diese GTX 295 Arbeit zu geben. 
Bei Folding@Home habe ich keine Ahnung aber 2 6950 sind schneller beim Falten wie eine 295.
Also dein 1090 T ist zu langsam , genau wie die 2 6950 er für die GTX 295


----------



## Dirk76 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich kann das Physix nicht runter laden http://physxfiles.com/PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi *(PhysX_9.10.0513)*
*NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32X64+PhysX_9.10.0513+Patch 1.04ff*update 5** meine Empfehlung!!! 

Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung!Forbidden You don't have permission to access /PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

*edit* ist der mod auch für x64? mod 1.03 und neu 1.04ff


----------



## Dirk76 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Was bedeutet dieses CCC 10.6? Und muss man im BIOS was einstellen wenn ich die zweite Karte (Nvidea) einbaue?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe noch eine GeForce 8600GT mit 512MB Ram
Kann ich diese zu meiner HD5850 pflanzen und wenn ja macht es eigentlich Sinn?
Kennt zufällig jemand einen Link bei dem z.B. Spiele gelistet (oder Benchmarks) 
gelistet sind, welche davon provitieren.

Und eine letzte nicht unwichtige Frage wie installiere ich das.
Der Startpost ist ja jetzt schon paar Tage älter, heißt das ich kann 
einfach die aktuellen Treiber von Nvidia Runterladen und hoffen das es geht?
Ich weiß vermutlich wenn ich alle 160 Seiten durchlese würde ich denke mal sogar eine Antwort
finden aber zugegeben 1600 Antworten sind dcoh etwas viel zu solch später Stunde.
Man möge mir bitte verzeihen.


----------



## christian.pitt (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hey da gibt es sowas wie ne suchfution...

nicht böse sein, aber sich so unwillig stellen (bzw. gar nicht den startpost vollständig durchlesen) ist schon eine gewisse frechheit...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hi den startpost habe ich gelesen, und für gewöhnlich lese ich post bis  300 Einträge auch komplett durch, doch da der Startpost hier von 2009  ist, wird etwas aktuelleres vermutlich iwo dazwischen sein also zwischen  den 1600 Antworten. Und da viele hier ja Erfahrung haben, hatte ich  einfach nur auf eine Antwort gehofft, die mir z.B. sagt ob sich der  Verbund von einer HD5850 mit PH II X4 @ 3800Mhz überhaupt lohnt oder ob  die
Graka dafür zu langsam ist.
So etwas sind ja Erfahrungswerte. Sollte sich das nämlich nicht lohnen kann man sich die Installation usw ja schenken.

*Startpost habe ich beim ersten mal bereits durchgelesen*

Edit:
ich habe auch die letzten Seiten gelesen aber da geht es ja eher um GT460 usw. die kann ich vermutlich nicht mit meiner "alten" 8600GT vergleichen vom Speed her


----------



## christian.pitt (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

der startpost wurde aber die ganze zeit aktuaisiert, das letzte mal:


> Geändert von Gordon-1979 (20.04.2011 um 22:08 Uhr) Grund: Bisschen aufgeräumt


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

oh den verweis habe ich übersehen, danke schonmal dafür, aber was immernoch offen ist, ist ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. bin jetzt iwo zwischen Seite 30 und 40


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Mein sysprofile :sysProfile: ID: 76161 - M1979-1 

Mein System:
 AMD 955 BE
 HIS ICEQ X 6870 TurboX
* Asus 8600 GT mit 512 ram*
 990XA-UD3 

 G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-14900CL9D-8GB

 3x 160GB HDD im RAID 0
 Windows 7 Pro X64

Bei Mafia im Benchmark: 68FPS


----------



## M.Holder (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

So, meine PhysX GTX260 ist hier...ich werde berichten

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Anhieb hat alle funktioniert. MUsste lediglich Crossfire neu aktivieren.
NV 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 PhysX System + 1.04ff


----------



## M.Holder (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Offentsichtlich ging doch nicht alles so reibungslos:

Ständig hängen sich Programme wie GPU-Z etc auf
Ich denke es schiesst den Treiber ab..
Mafia II geht hingegen wieder. Edit: doch nicht
 
Sobald es den Treiber geschossen hat, kann man keine Anwendungen starten die auf die GPUs zugreifen..hat irgendwer erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Dirk76 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich habe es so gemacht und hat funktioniert! 

1. ATI HD5870 in den PC geschmissen
2. Catalyst installiert
3. 8800 GT in das Case gefeuert
4. 197.45 installiert
5. Physx Schieß mich tot installiert
6. PC rebootet und im abgesicherten den Mod 1.03 installiert
7. neu gestartet
8. in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung Physx aktivert

*edit* bringt mir bei 3DMark06 fast 3000Points mehr!


----------



## M.Holder (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Es funktioniert ja auch, aber es gibt halt recht oft Treiberabstürze...
Habe deine Reihenfolge benutzt

Edit:

Hier nochmal einen genaue Beschreibung was passiert:

Ich spiele Mafia II, nach ca. 5 - 10 minuten freezt das Game.
Ich kann das Game zwar soweit schliessen, aber die exe bleibt weiterhin offen.
Programme wie Afterburner oder GPU-Z reagieren dann auch nicht mehr und lassen sich nicht mal mehr schliessen oder neu öffnen.
Wenn man auf den Desktop rechtsklickt, hängt sich der Explorer auf und lässt sich auch nicht wieder neu starten oder schliessen.

AMD Treiber: CCC 11.6
NVidia Treiber: 258.96 WHQL
PhysX: 9.10.0514
Patch: 1.04ff 

AMD Phenom II 1090T
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
8GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 RAM
2x AMD Radeon HD6950@6970 Primär
Nvidia GTX260 Core 216 Physx

Der Patch nannte keine Fehler und im Nvidia Control Panel kann ich wie gewohnt PhysX ausführen.

Hier sind auch noch andere Phänomene ewas auftreten:

Manchmal laufen bei PhysX Anwendungen wie Mafia nur sehr geringen Frames, da die Grafikkarten nicht höher ausgelastet werden wie 20-30%
Es kann jedoch sein, wenn ich Mafia neustarte, alles passt und die Karten voll ausgelastet werden.

Laut Afterburner wird die PhysX Karte in Mafia nur zu max. 5% ausgelastet. Ist das normal?

Wenn ich eine reine D3D9/10/11 Anwendung laufen lasse wo die PhysX Karte nicht angesprochen wird, funktioniert das ganze und man kann normal Spielen. In diesem Fall habe ich das mit BFBC2 getestet, 40mins lang. ABER: Sobald ich das Game nach einer längeren Zeit geschlossen habe, hing sich auch alles auf, wie oben beschrieben.

Ich bin am Verzweifeln...

Ich habe gestern abend die Treiber mehrmals deinstalliert (restlos) und neu aufgespielt..


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

und wenn du die physx karte raustust funzt dann alles tadellos?

denn sonst ist entweder eine von den beiden gpus hin, oder der RAM...


----------



## M.Holder (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Die GPUs funktionieren, habe sie schon alle drei einzenln laufen lassen.

Was könnte der RAM damit zu tun haben wenn vermutlich der Treiber geschossen wird?
Deinstalliere ich den NV Treiber + PhysX GPU, geht alles..

Memtest lief Vorletzte Woche und hat keine Probleme gefunden.
Ich werde trotzdem heute abend nochmal die RAM Timings entschärfen und schauen obs dann läuft.
Untertaktet ist der Ram eh, weil ich mit dem Teiler und FSB nicht auf 800 bzw. 1600 MHz komme.

Ich habe auch schon extra meine CPU wieder auf Standarttakt gestellt und auch den IMC wieder runtergetaktet. 
Brachte alles nix.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



> Laut Afterburner wird die PhysX Karte in Mafia nur zu max. 5% ausgelastet. Ist das normal?


 Ja.
Der Rest nicht.
Wie sind deine 2x AMD Radeon HD6950@6970 und Nvidia GTX260 auf den Mainboard gesteckt(Welche slots)???
Wie stark ist dein Netzteil???


----------



## M.Holder (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Die beiden HDs laufen auf Slot 1 und 3, somit werden beide mit x16 angesprochen.
Die GTX sitzt auf auf Slot 4, der nur mit x4 angesprochen wird (evtl. sogar nur Pcie 1.0), aber das sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Dazusagen muss man folgendes: Die GTX ist im Moment im Freiflug aufbau über eine Flexible Risercard mit 8cm angeschlossen da der unterste PCIe Slot von der zweiten HD verdeckt wird. Dadruch ergeben sich aber keine Nachteile. Die Risercard ist auch in Orndung, das habe ich schon getestet indem ich die HD aus Slot3 drangehängt habe.

Netzteil hat 950W und bringt auf jedenfall genug Power.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Probiert mal Windows neu aufzusetzen?


----------



## M.Holder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich kann das heute auf einer anderen Festplatte mal probieren.
Ich wollte deswegen nicht schonwieder neu aufsetzen...........


----------



## Dirk76 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hi, warum zeigt mir Aida64 oder auch Easy Tune 6 nur die zweite Karte an (Nvidea 9500GT x8) obwohl die ATi 6770HD im ersten slot ist (x16)?
Wie kann ich das ändern?
Muss man vielleicht noch was im BIOS ändern?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Dirk76 PEG1 stellen im BIOS oder nur die HD6770 an den Monitor anschließen.


----------



## M.Holder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich werde mein System heute neu aufsetzen.
Ich habe gestern noch mehr Treiberkonfigs getestet...immer das selbe...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



> AMD Treiber: CCC 11.6
> NVidia Treiber: 258.96 WHQL
> PhysX: 9.10.0514
> Patch: 1.04ff
> ...


Muss es gehen, denn ich habe schon vielen geholfen, selbst mit 5GPUs(4xamd+PhysX) und es ging immer.
1. So Bios 0506 ist drauf??? denn: Improve system stability.
2. alle Stromanschlüsse sind in nutzung?? (1x4pin 12V 1x8pin 12v und 1xmolex)
In der Gebrauchsanweisung steht nur PCI-e 16x (1-3) und 4 wird gar nicht genannt  (komisch)
Also mach mal die nv auf PCI-e 16x slot 2.


----------



## Dirk76 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Gordon1979
Ich habe nur die ATi Karte (x16) am Monitor angeschlossen. Und Unter was finde ich PEG1?


----------



## M.Holder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Also ich habe mein Szstem jetyt mal komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Ein erster Erfolg ist schon zu sehen: JX3 läuft komplett durch!!
Ich installier jetzt Mafia II ..


----------



## M.Holder (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Mafia II stürzt nach 10-15mins wieder ab.
Es freezt einfach. Danach kann man keine Programme wie GPU-Z etc. starten..
Danach fängt der Explorer auch an zu freezen 

Beim allersten mal Mafia II starten konnte ich 1Std spielen, das wars dann aber auch.

JX3 läuft 5-6 mal hintereinander voll durch ohne Probleme, länger habe ich nicht getestet.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende..Win7 habe ich extra neu aufgesetzt etc.

GTX in einem System seperat getestet.
Beide Hd6950 Seperat getestet.
Ist alles in Ordnung...

Kann man mit dir (Gordon) mal im TS schreiben/reden?
Ich bin nämlich ziemlich am Verzweifeln und stehe kurz davor die GTX wieder zu verkaufen :S

Ich hoffe mir kann bei dem Problem geholfen werden.

Edit:

Zu 1. Ka, checke ich gleich nach nem Reset^^ -> Spiele ich jetzt auf
2. ja alles in benutzung.

In der Anleitung wird der 4. Slot bei mir genannt.
Es steht dabei das der Slot nur mit x4 angeschlossen ist und daher langsam ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Kein Problem. Raum ist da(PCGH+PCGHXtreme Raum und PhysX Raum), neuer Server auch:
Teamspeak 3 IP: diamond-crafter.de Passwort: creeper Server ist immer online.
 Mein Username ist: *ich*

Dirk76, das weis ich nicht, denn ich kenne dein Mainboard nicht.


----------



## Dirk76 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Mein Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA 990XA-UD3.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

cool habe ich auch. Im Bios bei Advanced Bios ---> Init Display First ---> PCI Slot oder PEG einstellen(ich habe PCI Slot)
Die PhysX karte bitte auf den PCI-e x16 slot 3 stecken, dann ist deine AMD Grafikkarte 16fach angebunden.
Siehe mein sysProfile: ID: 76161 - M1979-1


----------



## Dirk76 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Bitte schließe die so an,denn 10% mehr Perfomance.
AMD= PCI-e x16 slot 1
Geforce= PCI-e x16 slot 3


----------



## Dirk76 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Es gibt nur ein PCIe slot x16, einen x8 und einen x4 auf dem Board.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

So, jetzt auf deine Sprache:
Auszug GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.0)
1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x16) (PCIEX16) (Hinweis 3) <------AMD-Karte
1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x8) (PCIEX8) (Hinweis 4) <------*LEER*------->
1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4)<----- nVidia Karte
Entspricht + 10% mehr FPS


----------



## Dirk76 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Das werde ich morgen mal ändern,danke.
*edit* Ich kann den x4 Slot nicht benutzen weil mein Netzteil unten  verbaut ist und es kein Platz für die Grafikkarte da ist,so ein Mist!


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

(Hinweis 3) Um die optimale Leistung zu erhalten, wenn nur eine PCI Express Grafikkarte installiert ist, installieren Sie diese bitte im Steckplatz rPCIEX16_1. Wenn Sie zwei PCI Express Grafikkarten nutzen, empfehlen wir, diese in den Steckplätzen PCIEX16_1 und PCIEX16_2 zu installieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Da geht es um Crossfire oder SLI. Bitte genauer lesen.
@Dirk76 mach mal bitte ein Bild von deiner im Tower verbauten Hardware.
Und die PhysX Karte brauch nicht so viel Kühlung.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

nein das glaub ich nicht, das wär ja vollkommen schwachsinnig die 2. karte in den pcie x16er slot zu stecken, bei dem nur 4 lanes angebunden sind...



> 1.  1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x16) (PCIEX16) (Hinweis 3)
> 2.  1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x8) (PCIEX8) (Hinweis 4)
> 3.  1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4)
> 4.  2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4_1, PCIEX4_2)
> ...



aber ich glaube, dass bei dieser beschreibung irgendein fehler unterlaufen ist, da es ja sonst 5 pcie x16er slots geben müsste...
bzw. sind die '2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4_1, PCIEX4_2)' nur die x4er slots...


----------



## M.Holder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Warum wäre das vollkommen schwachsinnig?

Die PhysX Karte braucht keine vollen 16 Lanes...


@Gordon: Nach dem BIOS Update lief Mafia besser. Ich werde heute noch weiter testen da ich über das Wochenende keine Zeit für den PC hatte.

Gruss,
Max


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

schwachsinnig von dem sinne, da je mehr lanes, desto besser ist die performance, da bessere bandbreite...
(hierbei hättest du 8 statt 4)

oder würdest du deinen usb 3.0 stick in einen 2.0er port stecken, obwohl du einen 3.0er hättest


----------



## M.Holder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Aber die Renderkjarte hätte dann auch nur 8 Lanes.....damit wäre dein PhysX Performance Vorteil dahin..

Die PhysX Karte braucht nicht eine so hohe Bandbreite...


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

und so hat sie dann 4...

ah ok jetzt versteh ichs 
sorry


----------



## Dirk76 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

http://s1.directupload.net/images/110823/v3n6tw8n.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110823/efuhh83s.jpg

*edit* Ist das nicht gut wenn die Physx Karte im x8 Slot steckt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Dirk76 das sieht schlecht aus, da musst du es leider so belassen.

Und zum Gigabyte GA990XA-UD3

Neues Update:
990XAUD3.F4m

Getestet von mir:
So BIOS GA-990XA-UD3.F4m getestet.
 1. USB Boot Keyboard gefixt, man kann wieder mit USB-Keyboard in das BIOS
 2. Eintrag Load Line Control entfernt.
 3. Realtek ALC889 update(gefixt,Treiber muss neu installiert werden)
 4. DRAM E.O.C.P (easy over clock profile) hinzugefügt


----------



## Dirk76 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Was bedeutet denn der Eintrag Load Line Control entfernt?


----------



## Dirk76 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Gordon1979

Warum kann ich das BIOS GA-990XA-UD3.F4m nicht speichern? Ich gehe auf Ziel speichern unter aber es wird nur eine htm gespeichert. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Loadline-Control könnte darauf deuten, dass Gigabyte daran arbeitet um dem Vdrop entgegen zu wirken, der insbes. bei den CPUen auftritt die einen Turbo-Modus enthalten, wie z.B. der P II X6 und auch künftig der Bulldozer. 
 Da AMD für AM3+ auch neue Vorgaben bzgl. Sockel, Spannungsversorgung, Spannungsverhalten u. -stabilitäten, etc. eingeführt hat ,machen sich zumindest ein Teil dieser neuen Vorgaben auch beim P II X6 mehr oder weniger stark bemerkbar.
 Mehr siehe auch unter Load Line Calibration, siehe links:
ASRock AM3+
load line calibration - Google-Suche
Bios als Anhang.
Das sollte gehen. Entpacken auf ein Stick und....


----------



## Dirk76 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

jetzt geht es,danke.

*edit* habe das gerade in der PC Games gelesen:
Physx auch für Besitzer
einer Radeon möglich?
Das Windows Display Driver Model
(WDDM) 1.1 von Windows 7 erlaubt
es, zwei Grafi kkarten-Treiber gleichzeitig
zu nutzen. Zwar gibt es von
NGOHQ die sogenannte „Hybrid
PhysX Mod“, welche die Nvidia-
Sperre aushebelt, und die Version
1.04ff arbeitet mit der aktuellen
Physx System Software 9.10.0514
zusammen. Jedoch schlagen nahezu
alle Viren-Scanner bei dieser Mod
an, einige erlauben es erst gar nicht,
die Dateien zu entpacken.


----------



## Dirk76 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo, mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich 10min. spiele auf einmal das Bild schwarz bleibt und es geht nichts mehr,wie eingefroren. Und wenn ich mit 3D Mark Vantage (Futuremark) ein Test mache dann wird das Bild auch schwarz und zwar genau beim Physx Test. Was kann das sein?


----------



## Fenics (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo Leute, 

 Hier mein Sys

Phenom II X6 1100T
GA890FXA-UD5 Rev. 2.1
Corsair 750W PSU (denke TX -ohne Kabelmanagment)
Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X @ Vision CC 11.7
8 GB DDR3 1333
Win 7 SP1 

Ich hoffe, ich habe nix vergessen... also, nach mehrstündigem rumprobieren verzweifel ich -.-
Ich habe eine 8800GTX , welche einzeln erste Sahne läuft, nur anscheinend, blockieren sich die Treiber irgendwie.... Ich habe Alle Nvidia reste entfernt, einmal via toolz, aka driver sweeper / cleaner.net, Registrie tools und einmal manuell einträge wie "nvidia " oder "physx" gesucht und gelöscht., Ohne Erfolg. Ich habe aber keine Lust mein sys neu aufzusetzen, nur wegen Physx.. Ich bekomme immer wieder dei Unterschiedlichsten Bluescreens, mal "System service exception" mal "IRQL_less_or ..."  mal ohne eine Fehlermeldung. Ein einziges "sauberes" booten, ist nicht möglich. Falls Ihr noch eine Idee habt, immer her damit, ansonsten hat Vaddern noch n 10KG Meinungsverstärker 

Gruß Fenics 

PS, hatte es vor Monaten schonmal zum laufen gebracht, bis irgendwann mal n Update von MS kam und Ich Sie dann mal ausgebaut hatte....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Dirk76 versuch es mal ohne overclocking.
@Fenics erst mal, gutes Board. Du hast wechselnde Bluescreens, bitte teste zu erst deine RAMs.(Memtest ,geht auch auf ein USB-Stick)
Wenn keine Fehler sind(Test ist Passed)dann wie folgt
1. System neu aufsetzt(Bei Bluescreens pflicht)
2.diese treiber nutzen:
AMD-Treiber AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver download from Guru3D.com (hat alles drin)
nVidia 258.69 X32
nVidia 258.69 X64
PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi
(Bitte den 1.04ff im Abgesicherten Modus)
PhysX 1.04ff Patch
dann noch den Sound und LAN-treiber(Siehe Mainboard-CD)
Fertig


----------



## Fenics (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, aber wie ich bereits schrieb, möchte ich mein Sys nich neu aufspielen, da es ansonsten ja absolut stable läuft und ich habe auch keinen defekten Ram, zu 100%  Ich bin was meinen Rechner angeht auch kein newbee  aber Ich dachte mir, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee, aber ich konnte mir schon denken, dass ich um ein neu aufsetzen meines Sys wohl oder übel nich drumherum kommen würde.... und nur wegen PhysX , nöööööööööö 

Trotzdem Danke, gruß Fenics


----------



## Bremer-Junge (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Moin moin, 

leider hab ich ein ziemlich lästiges Problem, welches wahrscheinlich mit diesem Thema zu tun hat.


Wenn ich Windows 7 starte und mich einlogge, habe ich keine  Aero-Funktion mehr und kann auch keine Spiele starten.  Seltsamerweise wird im Geräte-Manager die Grafikkarte normal angezeigt.
Das Problem trat das erste mal dann auf, nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen ATI Eyefinity benutzt habe (3 Bildschirme). Vor der ersten Nutzung von Eyefinity hatte ich seit ATI-Physx-Installation (~3 Monate) keine Probleme.

Was ich bisher versuchte habe, war eine Systemwiederherstellung (nicht  erfolgreich) und eine Treiberneuinstallation. Das Seltsame ist, wenn ich den Treiber mit Hilfe des ATI-Treiber-Setups deinstalliere, habe ich mein Aero wieder, kann Spiele spielen und ich habe noch meine Standartauflösung (Gerätemanager zeigt mir ein Treiber vom 19.04.11 an). Habe ich mein PC neu gestarten und den aktuellsten Treiber installiert, läuft auch alles wieder normal. Bei zeitnahen PC-Neustarts ist alles normal, wenn ich aber am nächsten Tag den Computer starte, ist das Problem wieder da. Was ich auch versucht habe, ATI-Treiber mit DriverSweeper zu löschen und dann Treiberneuinstallation. Immernoch das gleich ->zeitnahe PC-Neustarts OK ->am nächsten Tag starten, Problem wieder da.

Ich hab auch keine Lust die Treiber jedesmal zu deinstallieren und installieren. Eine Entfernung meiner GTS wäre auch sehr schade.

Mein System findet ihr in meiner Signatur, falls nötig.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg Bremer-Junge

edit: mein PC-Profil: http://www.sysprofile.de/id113178

wird seltsamer weise net in der signatur angezeigt...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Bremer-Junge du hast keine signatur.
und teste mal den Treiber, AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver download from Guru3D.com
Und eine Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert meistens nicht, oder die macht es schlimmer als es vorher ist.
*nachtrag*
Also mit ATI Eyefinity sollte es gehen, da es einige hier auch schon getestet haben. Der Fehler muss bei Windows liegen.
Teste trotzdem mal den Treiber. Aber vorher alle ATI Treiber deinstallieren.


----------



## Dirk76 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo Gordon-1979
ich habe es nach deiner Anleitung gemacht!
AMD-Treiber AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver download from Guru3D.com (hat alles drin)
nVidia 258.69 X32
nVidia 258.69 X64
PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi
(Bitte den 1.04ff im Abgesicherten Modus)
PhysX 1.04ff Patch

aber es funktioniert nicht,nach 10min. wird das Bild schwarz.
Bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig das System neu zumachen! Ob das was bringt?
Frage: Wie muss es aussehen wenn der Physx patch funktioniert?
Bei mir steht:

Ok
...done!
[Registry Patch]
Registry patch ok!
...done!
>No$$ found. Nothing to steal
LIES

ist das so korrekt?

*edit*

Ich frag mich nur warum es nicht funktioniert,wenn doch der Patch angenommen wird???


----------



## Fenics (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

eigentlich würde ich es ironie nenne, wenn ich schreibe, dass ich mein sys nicht neu aufsetzen möchte, aber kurze zeit später dazu gezwungen bin, da ständiger Bluescreens... -.- naja ende Vom Lied, ich hab alles neu gemacht und gleich noch miene Graka installiert (8800GTX) Ergebnis, läuft wieder bestens, mit PhysX. ArbeitsZeit -> 24 Stunden  

Im Verbund nun 5870 + 8800GTX | 11.8 + 257.21 und Aktuellstes PhysX lol
Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Fenics
Neu in Version 257.21: 
Aktualisiert die PhysX System Software auf Version *9.10.0222*.
Aktuell ist aber PhysX_9.10.0514.
Ich teste heute mal den, 280.19 Beta .



> @Dirk76 versuch es mal ohne overclocking.



So leute der *280.19 Beta* funktioniert, aber:

*Schritt 6:

 Starten Sie Ihr System erneut. 
 Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung. 
 Klicken Sie auf Erkennen. 
 Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein ausgegrauter imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden . 
 Klicken Sie auf das Monitor-Symbol, wählen Sie angezeigt Ausgabe auf nvida Grafikkarte. 
 Dann klicken Sie, eine vga Verbindung herstellen ,(diese steht 2x da, bitte die 2. nehmen) und übernehmen. 
 Anschließend klicken Sie auf Desktop erweitern. 
 Nun haben Sie ein Monitor plus ein erweitert imaginären NVIDIA Monitor. 
 Jetzt sollte es ermöglicht sein PhysX zu starten!
Bitte mit Mafia II testen.*


----------



## Dirk76 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Und genau daran lag es bei mir obwohl man bei 1.04patch schritt 6 nicht mehr braucht,anscheinend braucht man ihn doch! Wo bekommt man den 280.19 Beta und ist der auch für Geforce 9500GT gültig?

*edit* kann es sein das der Treiber 280.19 Beta für Windows 7 x64 137MB hat? Wenn das so ist dann habe ich ihn gefunden und zwar hier > http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...AMD-Chipsaetze/Grafikkarten-Treiber/Download/


----------



## Fenics (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

mit diesem Schritt 6 hätt ich dir auch sagen können, da die neuen Treiber von NV checken, ob ein Monitor angeschlossen ist, oder nicht. Da aber keiner dran ist, kannst du auch die NV-Systemsteuerung nicht öffnen. Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.19 BETA
NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.19 BETA
Und bei mir geht es danach immer noch auch wenn der imaginäre Monitor aus ist.(PhysX)
Das kann man am besten mit dem Tool PhysXSoftBodies_by_KennethBugeja.exe oder PhysxFluids_by_KennethBugeja.exe getestet werden. NVIDIA Graphics Plus Power Pack #2: New PhysX Demos - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com
Und Open Hardware Monitor hilft dabei die Auslastung der CPU und PhysX Karte darzustellen.


----------



## Fenics (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ob man einen Unterschied in der Performance merkt, bei verschiedenen Treiberversionen...? Hat jemand Lust zum Testen???  und eventuell eine kleine Auswertung zu machen???
PS, @ Gordon, wo kommst du denn her, bin auch aus Sachsen Anhalt


----------



## Lord Neophyte (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hab mich auch mal an der Sacher versucht...ohne Erfolg

Mainboard : Asus M4A89GTD Pro
ATI HD 5870
GTX 460
Win 7 64BIT

So beide Karten stecken auf dem Board, die ATI in PCI-E 1 und die Nvidia und Nummer 2, so soltle es ja richtig sein ?

Allerdings wird die nvidia nicht von Windows erkannt bzw angezeigt, nicht im Geräte Manager und auch sonst nirgends

Wie kann das nun sein ?


----------



## Fenics (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Aber alle Stromanschlüsse sind richtig eingesteckt, und die Karte sitzt auch richtig und fest.? Ist eventuell ein PCI-E slot deaktiviert, kenne mich bei asus boards nicht so aus, ggf, mal Bios einstellungen kontrollieren.


----------



## Lord Neophyte (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Also Storm ist da, natürlich 

Die Karten und auch die Slots Funktionieren beide.

nur die ATI oder Nur die Nvidia Karte funzt ja Problemlos, egal in welchen PCI-E sie stecken... 

Die Karte läuft aber scheinbar, also Lüfter dreht, also sollte sie ja Strom usw bekommen...aber Sie wird halt nicht erkannt, Treiber Installieren funktioniert deshalb schon garnicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Lord Neophyte Bios Einstellung Prüfen, Grafikkarten auf Funkion prüfen(auch mal die 460 alleine testen)
wenn beide korrekt funktionieren, dann Asus eine Anfrage stellen.
Fenics habe keine unterscheide festgestellt. Im Teamspeak sage ich es dir.
Am Freitag kommt mein neues Netzteil(OCZ StealthXStream 2 700W Power Supply - OCZ), dann wird mit 4GHz getestet.


----------



## Lord Neophyte (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Wie geschreiben, Karte funktionieren beide....

Was soll ich da groß im bios prüfen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

weis ich nicht, asus kenne ich schon aber hatte nur ärger.
Teste mal ob PCI-E X16 slot 2 fehlerfrei ist, in den du die ATI nur dort alleine nutzt.


----------



## Lord Neophyte (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

DIe ATI Karte funzt in beiden steckplätzen, die Nvidia aber auch !
Also egal welche Karte wo Steckt es funktioniert, nur halt nicht beide zusammen
Ich versteh es nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

wenn nicht komm in das teamspeak, und stell mal ein anfrage an asus, denn da scheint was nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

TS3 Server mit PCGHX-Rang und PCGHX Channel: 62.75.170.244 neue IP


----------



## mickeySM (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Bei mir startet Mafia2 auch nicht mehr, selbst wenn ich Gordon's beta Nvidia 280 und Schritt6 wieder ausführe-> es startet einfach nicht "Mafia 2 Application funktioniert nicht mehr" erscheint immer gleich nach dem iconstart...was soll das sein? Batman funzt aber, dafür kann ich das add-on Wrath of the lich king nicht installieren...kann das alles mit dem Ati-Nvidia-patch zusammen hängen?

Würde nur sehr ungern ohne Physx spielen

Falls man mir damit helfen kann:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    mafia2.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.0.0.1
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4cc182e0
  Fehlermodulname:    LoadLibInterceptor.dll_unloaded
  Fehlermodulversion:    0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4df7828a
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    03da19e0
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

und das ist der Fehlercode zu WoW Wrath of the Lich King:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    Installer.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    4.1.0.1245
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4a15fb3b
  Fehlermodulname:    Installer.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    4.1.0.1245
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4a15fb3b
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    000e2745
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@mickeySM nein kann es nicht, denn PhysX-Patch ist nur für den nVidia Treiber zuständig, nichts anderes.
Ein paar mehr infos wären schon praktisch.


----------



## wexx (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo,

ich nutze eine ATI Radeon 6870 im PCI-E 16x und eine Nvidia 8800GT in meinem PCI-E 2 Slot der macht aber nur 8x, ich habe hetzt keine Pins an der Karte mit Klebeband abgeklebt, muss das sein ?

Ich habe folgende Einstellungen bzw. Treiber genutzt:

AMD-Treiber AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver download from Guru3D.com (hat alles drin)http://de.download.nvidia.com/Windo...op_win7_winvista_32bit_international_beta.exe
nVidia 258.69 X64
PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi
PhysX 1.04ff Patch

so wie in der Anleitung geschrieben, im abgesicherten Modus.

Mein System ansonsten ein Phenom x4 3,6 Ghz auf nem Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P Board mit 8 GB Ram und einem Windows 7 64 Bit Betriebssystem

Mein Problem:

Grafikfehler im normalen Windowsbetrieb mal so gar ganze Bildschirmausfälle, weißer Bildschirm und mal mit Streifen und mal rechts ne Hälfte und die andere links.
Würde mich über Ratschläge sehr freuen was man evtl. anders machen könnte.

Gruß
Wexx


----------



## Kenearos (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hi,
Ich habe leider folgendes Problem. Da die 25x.xx Treiber sich bei mir nicht installieren lassen (GT430) habe ich den *280.19 Beta genommen. *Dazu den PhysX_9.10.0514 (der war schon beim Treiber mit dabei). Habe alles installiert, dann Abgesicherter Modus. Dort habe ich den Patch gestartet, und auch drauf geachtet, dass überall Done stand.
Auch Schritt 6 hat bei mir so funktioniert (bei mir muss ich diesen allerdings so "aktiviert" lassen um auch weiterhin an das Nvidia Panel zu kommen.)

Tja.. und dann hab ich leider immernoch kein Physx (getestet im J3B und 3d Vantage hat auch keine Leistungsänderung)
Mafia II hab ich leider nicht parat.

Ich wäre für Tips Dankbar, die mir vielleicht einen Hinweis auf einen Fehler geben könnten. Oder gar eine Lösung.

MFG Kene


----------



## wexx (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

So bei mir liegt es an der ATI Karte, die hat irgendwie einen weg, auch wenn die allein im PC ist nur Grafikfehler !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Kenearos werde es morgen mal durchtesten, aber JX3 will beim 280.19 Beta kein PhysX mehr. keine Ahnung warum.
@wexx hast du noch Garantie ???


----------



## wexx (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja, hab noch Garantie und die melden sich morgen wie wir das regeln mit zurück schicken etc.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Meistens übernimmt das der Händler und in den ersten 3 Monaten, wird einfach umgetauscht.
Wenn es darüber ist, wird es eingeschickt und manchmal Repariert, aber meistens ist es ein Austauschprodukt. 
Sollt max. 6 tage dauern.


----------



## Kenearos (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Danke für die Mühe. Überhaupt finde ich es Top wie schnell du antwortest. No. 1


----------



## Dirk76 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo, ich habe jetzt alles versucht,bin nach Anleitung gegangen! Habe das System neu aufgesetzt aber ich bekomme immer nach 5min. 3DMark06,11 einen schwarzen Bildschirm und nichts geht mehr,bei spielen das selbe Problem! Der JX3Benchmark läuft aber durch. Was nicht in der Anleitung steht wann man PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware installieren soll und wann man amd_catalyst_11.8 installieren soll?
http://s7.directupload.net/images/110907/e46m4h28.jpg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



Kenearos schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe leider folgendes Problem. Da die 25x.xx Treiber sich bei mir nicht installieren lassen (GT430) habe ich den *280.19 Beta genommen. *Dazu den PhysX_9.10.0514 (der war schon beim Treiber mit dabei). Habe alles installiert, dann Abgesicherter Modus. Dort habe ich den Patch gestartet, und auch drauf geachtet, dass überall Done stand.
> Auch Schritt 6 hat bei mir so funktioniert (bei mir muss ich diesen allerdings so "aktiviert" lassen um auch weiterhin an das Nvidia Panel zu kommen.)
> Tja.. und dann hab ich leider immernoch kein Physx (getestet im J3B und 3d Vantage hat auch keine Leistungsänderung)
> ...


 So habe es getestet, und korrekt JX3 und Vantage nutzen bei diesen Treiber keine PhysX.


Dirk76 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe jetzt alles versucht,bin nach Anleitung gegangen! Habe das System neu aufgesetzt aber ich bekomme immer nach 5min. 3DMark06,11 einen schwarzen Bildschirm und nichts geht mehr,bei spielen das selbe Problem! Der JX3Benchmark läuft aber durch. Was nicht in der Anleitung steht wann man PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware installieren soll und wann man amd_catalyst_11.8 installieren soll?
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/110907/e46m4h28.jpg


 
Der AMD catalyst Treiber ist von PhysX unabhängig. 
Und bitte teste mal ohne Übertaktung.


----------



## Kenearos (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So habe es getestet, und korrekt JX3 und Vantage nutzen bei diesen Treiber keine PhysX.


 
Ja schade. Leider ist im moment für mich also nicht einsehbar ob Physix funktioniert, oder?
Ansonsten kommt das Teil wieder raus.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

GPU-z 5.5.5 oder open Hardware Monitor können anzeigen, ob die Karte im Einsatz ist.


----------



## Dirk76 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Habe keine Übertaktung mehr drin aber immer noch das Problem das nach ca. 5min. der Bildschirm schwarz wird. Habe bei GPU-Z geguckt und im Gerätemanager sind beide Karten aktiv. Wie kann ich den gucken ob Physx aktiv ist.


----------



## Kenearos (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Vielen Dank.. GPU-z 5.5.5 hat ein häkchen bei PhysX. !!!

MFG Kene


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Dirk meine letzt post lesen


----------



## SunshineLive (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hi,
hab gestern mal versucht eine GT520 mit Treiberversion *280.19 Beta *mit meinen Crossfire HD5870-Vapor-X zu betreiben.Hat auch alles nach Anleitung geplannt, aber nun zum Problem* Mafia2* und alle anderen Spiele mit Physix funktionieren bestens und ruckelfrei, aber wenn ich Benchmarks ausführen will wie den *3Dmark06* wird nur die Nvidia erkannt und nur mit der gebencht. 
Vantage startet erst garnicht und *3Dmark11* nuzt ja kein Physix.

Catalyst ist X64 ver.11.8 also der aktuelle. 
Nvidia wie oben geschrieben. 

Dennoch hab ich ne bessere Performance ohne die Nvidia als mit  Hab ich was faslch gemacht?

Angeschlossene Reihenfolge:
1. HD5870 ---- 16x
2. HD5870 ---- 16x
3. GT520   ----   4x

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

im 280.19 Beta funktioniert PhysX *nicht* fehlerfrei. 
Nur diese funktionieren fehlerfrei:


> NV-teiber 258.69(beta) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
> die GeForce 8600 GT bis GeForce 8800 Ultra
> die GeForce 9500 GT bis GeForce 9800 GX2





> NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff folgende Grafikkarten werden unterstützt:
> die GeForce GT 220 bis GeForce GTX 295
> die GeForce GT 430 bis GeForce GTX 480


Sorry aber ein Aktueller Treiber wird nicht korrekt gecrackt und dar wird es einige Probleme geben.


----------



## PanikGOW (25. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo zusammen,
Kurze Frage.Habe die Phsix Geschichte Instaliert.Readon+Nvidia.Hat alles super Funktioniert bis ich meinen Rechner runtergefahren habe.Bei Neustart kein Physix
und Kein Kontrollpanel mehr.3X gemacht den Kram mir der Instalation.Jedesmal das gleiche Problem.Ich habe irgentwo gelesen das Nvidia irgentwie den Patch für die Physix blockt oder sowas.Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das umgehen kann?Ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alle 168 Seiten durchgelesen deshalb meine Frage.Kann jemand helfen.LG panik


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Treiber,physx patch, Hardware, OS ......... ohne das keine hilfe möglich.


----------



## PanikGOW (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Nochmals Hallo,
System wie folgt
955 BE (3900)
Asus Crossheir Extreme IV
Sapphire 5970 OC sowie 5870 OC
BS:Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
Catalyst Treiber,8.88.3-110711a122259E-Vision
Nvidia,258.69,Physix 10.02.22_9.10.0222,ach ja der Patch 1.04   Ich hoffe das Du evt eine Lösung hast.Liebe Grüsse panik


----------



## ZET (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Moin Panik,
so wie ich das sehe sind das 2 ATI/AMD Karten,
aber um PhysX zu nutzen musst du noch eine Nvidia Karte verbaut haben (ab 8600gt aufwärts).
Wenn schon eine Nvidia verbaut ist, bitte nennen welche (bezüglich Treiber).
Gruß
ZET


----------



## PanikGOW (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Jop natürlich.
Also das ist eine 8800GT.Entschuldige bitte,hatte gedacht,das eine Nvidia Karte vorhanden wäre, wäre klar.
Treibervision 258.69 Beta.Physix ist 10.02.22_9.10.022 und der Patch ist der 1.04´rer.LG panik


----------



## PanikGOW (27. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Keiner eine Idee?
Weis den jemand über diese Nvidia Geschicht,vonwegen Physix mit AMD Karte und Nvidia Sklave da hauen wir ein zwischen,irgentetwas?Ich habe da etwas drüber gelesen weis aber leider nicht mehr wo.Naja,fals tatsächlich niemend eine Idee haben solte,dann ist es halt so.LG panik


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Mach mal dein Windows neu. Das müsste ein Treiber initizierungungsfehler sein.
Du kannst auch das Teamspeak nutzen. Bin immer von 15 uhr bis 23 uhr online. 
Stehe da als: [TS 3 Admin] ich.
Channel für PCGH ist auch vorhanden.

*62.75.170.244:1111*


----------



## PanikGOW (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Oh,Danke für den Rat.Wie kommst Du darauf,selbst schonmal in dieser Form etwas gehabt?Hört sich irgentwie richtig an.
Die Sache mit Teamspeak werde ich im Auge b(a)erhalten.-Bin mir nicht sicher wie das Wort genau Geschrieben würd.Vielen Dank,und Liebe Grüsse panik


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja hatte bei Windows 7 einige solcher Fehler, wo Treiber drin waren aber Geräte nur nach Lust und Laune von Windows 7 funktionierten.
Daher ist es manchmal Praktisch Windows platt zu machen.
Wenn man dabei noch den ordner app data sichert sollte beim neu machen von Windows wenig verloren gehen.
Klickpfad: C:\Users\PCname\AppData
*Ausgeblendete Dateien,Ordner und Laufwerke anzeigen* muss bei Ordneroptionen aktiviert sein, da dieser versteckt ist.
MFG Gordon.


----------



## PanikGOW (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@ Gorden-1979 vieleien Dank für die Info,
und
@Streetjumper,auch eine nette Sache.
 LG panik


----------



## Digitalcluster (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

hallo. bin vor einigen tagen auf diese anleitung hier getroffen.
alles nach anleitung gemacht, (auch win neu aufgesetzt) leider funzt es bei mir nicht.

bitte um hilfe

Mein sys win 7 ultimate x64
 gigabyte ga-ep45-ds3p
 intel q9550
 4gb speicher
 ati 6950 hauptkarte pcie slot 1
nvidia 9600gt pcie slot 2

Benutzte software
amd ccc 11.8 beta
nvidia 258.69 beta
physx 9.10.0514
physx mod 1.04ff


danke im voraus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

wie getestet, ob es geht? Abgesicherter Modus durchgeführt??


----------



## Digitalcluster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

ja, im abgesicherten modus ausgeführt.
anschließend in der nvsyssteuerung geschaut ob ich physx einstellungen habe . der auswahlpunkt
physx @ gpu oder cpu ist leider nicht vorhanden .
das betriebssystem habe ich noch nicht geupdatet, kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Digitalcluster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

  ich denke jetzt hat es geklappt,ca.300 punkte mehr beim 3dmark 11.
mit dieser combi : Physx mod 1.03
                             Nv 197.45 whql
                             Physx 10.02.22_9.10.0222


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Bitte diesen Eintrag nehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

so, ich hab n Problem:
gestern abend hat mein Rechner plötzlich kurz gelaggt und dann gefreezt, seitdem funktioniert weder PhysX noch Folding@Home auf der 8800GT
heute hab ich dann den alten Treiber deinstalliert, DriverSweeper drübergejagt und alles was mit nvidia Display und nvidia PhysX zu tun hat gelöscht, neu gestartet, Treiber neuinstalliert und dann im abgesicherten Modus den PhysX patch installiert und wieder neugestartet.
wenn ich jetzt in die nvidia Systemsteuerung gehen will kommt immer die Meldung, dass die nvidia Grafikeinstellungen nicht zur verfügung stehen.
in GPU-Z wird sie allerdings erkannt
aktuelles Setup ist Catalyst 11.8, Forceware 258.69 (der, der im 4. Post verlinkt ist) und der PhysX Patch 1.04ff
rest ist in der Signatur


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

nVida Schrott??? mal das getestet? klingt nämlich danach als ob sie defekt ist.
Teste sie mal alleine oder schliss den moni nur an die nv an.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Wie so viele habe ich glaube auch ein Problem mit der Verbindung.
Im Anhang habe ich mal eine Datei eingefügt.
Laut der SysSteuerung von Nvidia müsste PhysX funktionieren
aber wenn ich im Benchmark schaue, welcher hier empfohlen wurde
ist die passende Stelle ausgegraut.
Was denkt ihr, wer hat jetzt recht Nvidia oder Bench
oder habe ich was übersehen?
Habe den Patch im abgesicherten Modus ausgeführt...
Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Dankeschön


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Sonntagsfahrer kann deine 8600gt PhysX denn bei GPU-z ist kein PhysX vorhanden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja das hat mich auch gewundert, ich dachte das wäre ein Auslesefehler.
Gibt es denn verschiedene Versionen mit und ohne PhysX?
Ist auf jeden Fall eine ASUS 8600GT passiv gekühlt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Sonntagsfahrer es gibt nvidias die kein PhysX besitzen.


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

jo, meine 8800 hats wohl dahingerafft...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Das ist dann mit meiner Karte dumm gelaufen habe sie mir eigentlich wegen PhysX geholt, man lernt eben nie aus .
Vermutlich hilft da auch kein BiosUpdate bei der Graka.
Es handelt sich übrigens um eine EN8600GT Silent...
Ich werde mal bisschen mit Ecosia suchen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@computertod das ist leider traurig aber ein 9600gt wäre ein guter Nachfolger, manche Shops führen die für kleines Geld, genau wie die gt220.
@Sonntagsfahrer mit ein BIOS von einer anderen 8600gt wäre es vielleicht möglich da sie 32 Streamprozessoren hat, aber ob es klappt weis ich nicht.
Wenn sie neu ist, umtauschen(Grund:Entspricht nicht deinen Anforderungen) und am besten, im Netz nach schauen ob diese PhysX hat oder im Laden auf das PhysX Logo bestehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Gordon-1979 Danke für deine immer wiederkehrende Hilfe. Die Karte war zwar Original verpackt aber leider über Ebay bezogen.
Der Verkäufer hat sie auch wegen Fehlkauf veräußert. Bei ASUS gibt es kein Bios mehr für die Karte aber abgeseehen davon, dass Sie passiv gekühlt ist,
dürfte Sie dem Referenzdesign entsprechen. Werde mal nach ein Biosupdate eines anderen Herstellers ausschau halten.


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Gordon
hab die ATi schon wieder veräusert und mir ne GTX460 geholt


----------



## redbullede (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich habe eine Nvidia 220 günstig bekommen. In meinem Rechner schlummert eine 6870XFX Bedit. also würde ich gerne die 220GT als PhysX Karten nutzen... ist das möglich?
Ist die kleine gut genug ??


----------



## der_knoben (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

ICh würde es nicht machen. Meine GTS250 hat schon bei Mafia 2 gerade noch so spielbare Frames rausgehauen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

kommt auf den Rest der Hardware an. CPU Mainboard RAM
@der_knoben Bullshitt. Ich Spiele Mafia 2 mit alles hoch bei 1920x1080 bei 60FPS !!!


----------



## der_knoben (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Aha, Bullshit. Wird wohl mein Benchmark defekt gewesen sein, dass da nur noch ne Durchschnittliche FPS von 25 rauskam, bei HD4890 und GTS250 mit PhysX auf mittel.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Dann war es bei dir nicht aktiv. Denn ein Phenom 955 be hat ohne PhysX Karte 25 FPS. 
Eine GTS250 ist schneller und stärker als ein core i7 2600k@4GHz mit einer 6990@900/2800MHz und 8GB DDR3 1866.Bei der Hardware hat die GTS250 noch nicht mal 20% last da die Hardware zu langsam ist.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Und ob PhysX an war, war ja auch mehr als deutlicht zu sehen. Fluidmarks hat ja super geklappt mit der GTS250.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@der_knoben, fals es so sein sollte das es ging, dann kauf dir ein PC.
Habe einen PII 955 BE mit 6870 und einer 8600GT und bei Mafia II habe ich bei Mittel PhysX und der Rest hoch mit 1920x1080 *82 FPS* !!!
Die PhysX karte ist nur so schnell wie der Rest des Systems, wenn halt keine gute CPU und Graka da ist dann die PhysX Karte auch nichts bringen. Die GTS 250 hat 128 Stream-Prozessoren, die wären für ein 24 kerner mit 3.8GHz und 2x 6990 dann würde die Karte richtig in fahrt kommen, aber bei 4 niedlichen Kernen 

Und Siehe erste seite:



> *Bitte Fragt nicht nach FluidMark, der wird hier nicht supportet, da dieser immer Fehler macht bei ATI+nVidia!!*


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Stimmt, meine CPU ist totaler Müll. Vllt solltest du dich erst informieren, bevor du Blödsinn schreibst und sehr hochqualifizierte Antworten von dir gibst.
Vllt hast du auch PhysX aus.

Aber danke nochmal, für deine Kompetenten Antworten und deinen sehr netten Unterton. Ne bessere Empfehlung für deinen Thread kann es ja gar nicht geben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@der_knoben das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, denn deine Besserwisserei kannst du schön für dich behalten.
Es gibt genug Leute die meine Beratung zu schätzen wissen, aber so wie es hinein schallt kommt es wieder heraus.
Und mein PhysX ist nicht aus, denn ich Pflege diesen Thread seit 09.11.2009 und helfe Menschen die es zu schätzen wissen was ich hier mache, was man bei dir nicht mitbekommt. Seit 2009 teste und informiere mich ständig über ATI+PhysX und weis ganz genau was geht und was nicht. So ein Müll habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in diesen Thread gehabt .


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Wenn du mit einigen Aussagen noch allgemeiner wirst, dann kannst du Politiker werden.

Und halten wir mal fest, dass deine erste Antwort mir gegenüber gleich mit einem Schimpfwort angefangen hat. Verdreh hier mal nicht die Tatsachen. Als nächstes hast du dich nicht über meinen Rechner informiert, sondern pauschal gesagt, dass er zu schlecht ist. Soviel zum Thema Besserwisserei und pfleglichem Umgang. 

Diese pauschale Aussage ist im Übrigen verkehrt, da kein Bezug: Eine GTS250 ist schneller und stärker als ein core i7 2600k@4GHz mit einer 6990@900/2800MHz und 8GB DDR3 1866

Dein Argumentationsweise und deine Verhalten mir gegenüber sind mehr als unaktzeptabel.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

der_knoben, du nervst und Spamst meine Thread sinnlos zu. Da deine diskutierei keinen Vorschritt bringt.
Dein sinnloses Gegengehalte nervt und du verhälst dich als ob du alles weist! Wenn du nen Thread kennst wüstest du des die 250er eine waffe ist und was für SuperPC`s ist.
System von HeinzNeu:
Intel Xeon W3565@4.050 (BCLK162*25)@H²O cuplex kyros Delrin|Gigabyte GA-X58-UD-7| Radeon Sapphire HD 6990 OC@H²O_AquagrATIx@GTS_250_PhysX|SOUND ASUS XONAR D2X@Teufel Concept E 100|Corsair_AX850W850W| G.Skill PC3-F3-16000 2*3 Gig@1.944 MHz@1,63V, 9-9-9-24,| LG GH20NS10 |2x SAMSUNG HD753LJ|24" HP_ZR24w 1900x1200| 1 Part. Windows XP Home 32 bit, 1 Part. W 7 Prof. 64 bit


HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Im OSD des Afterburners sieht man auch die Belastung der PhysX-Karte (war bei max. 20% !!!).


Ich muss mich nicht dir gegenüber höflich verhalten, da du mich nur angehst und wenn es dir nich gefällt dann lass es.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



redbullede schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Nvidia 220 günstig bekommen. In meinem Rechner schlummert eine 6870XFX Bedit. also würde ich gerne die 220GT als PhysX Karten nutzen... ist das möglich?
> Ist die kleine gut genug ??


Bitte gib mir noch die daten, vom den Mainboard, CPU und RAM , um zu sehen, ob die gt220 ok ist oder zu langsam ist.
MFG Gordon


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich hab ne 9500 gt.. Wollte die als Physx Karte zu meiner HD 6970, AMD Phenom II x6 @3600mhz, 8 GB 1600 Ram und Asus Crosshair IV Formula packen. Kann ich mit nem großen Leistungsplus in Mafia II o.Ä. rechnen? Wenn ich  das auf High stelle ruckelt es sehr stark.. Auf mittel gehts sogar noch halbwegs..

Edit: Soo konnte einfach nicht warten bis du antwortest (nicht als Kritik verstehen ich guck auch nicht jede Stunde ins Forum )!
Also einfach alles gemacht und es läuft!  Die Karte läuft zwar mit 66% Auslastung und in einem x4 Slot aber hauptsache ich spiele mit über 30 Frames! 
Danke für das tolle How To


----------



## redbullede (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte gib mir noch die daten, vom den Mainboard, CPU und RAM , um zu sehen, ob die gt220 ok ist oder zu langsam ist.
> MFG Gordon



AMD 940be (3.5GHz)
 AMD 790FX Chipsatz
AMD 6870 XFX be
DDR2 800
Be Quiet 750W (also genug Saft für 2  )

Ja ich bin ein AMD Fanboy... und ich steh dazu ...auch wenn der Bulldozer fast ein Flopp war....

THX für deine Hilfe


----------



## spionkaese (24. Oktober 2011)

redbullede schrieb:
			
		

> AMD 940be (3.5GHz)
> AMD 790FX Chipsatz
> AMD 6870 XFX be
> DDR2 800
> ...



Nicht nur fast


----------



## redbullede (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



spionkaese schrieb:


> Nicht nur fast



Naja der Launch war schon enttäuschend aber trozdem find ich die Architektur gut und ausbaufähig ... ich denk mit dem BDII wirds besser .. aber wie gesagt....entäuschen wars schon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



redbullede schrieb:


> AMD 940be (3.5GHz)
> AMD 790FX Chipsatz
> AMD 6870 XFX be
> DDR2 800
> ...


Perfekt, die GT220 kannst du nehmen, sollte sehr gut dazu passen. Und ich hänge auch extrem an AMD, und werde *NIEMALS* zu Intel umsteigen. Und AMD-Liebhaber sind in mein TS gern gesehen, aber auch Intel user.


spionkaese schrieb:


> Nicht nur fast


 Das Kind ist noch nicht in den Brunnen gefallen, denn B3 Stepping ,Bios und Windows-update können noch 15% ausholen.

@Crenshaw gut das es geklappt hat, zur not ist TS3 da. Bin immer von 15 bis 0 uhr online.


----------



## Crenshaw (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Dann hab ich doch mal ne Frage  Und zwar meine 9500gt geht in Mafia II bis zu 70 Prozent hoch.. Lohnt es sich den da zu übertakten, bzw. bringt das dabei mehr FPS?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Crenshaw ja,das ist möglich. Aber Achtung, bei einer dezidierten Karte(dein 9500gt) ist es kaum möglich, zu überprüfen ob diese zu weit übertaktet ist. Das heist, wenn du es übertreibst, bekommst du es erst mit, wenn sie abgeraucht ist.v Also Vorsicht. 
Dann das übertakten macht sich, gut bemerkbar.


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Jo hab sie jetzt auf 700/500 mhz laufen und hab noch mal ca. 5 FPS bekommen  wie schön es doch ist wenn Temps kein Problem sind


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Crenshaw wie viel hast du im gesamten Benchmark?


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Im Mafia Benchmark?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

ja im Mafia Benchmark.
Das ist mein Ergebnis:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nutzen-anleitung-update-161.html#post3325738


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich hab nur 24 FPS  Aber alles auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD

Hab aber nur die Demo.. Hab sie mir extra wegen dem Benchmark gehol


----------



## rani (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo, 
ich hab noch eine XFX 9600GT 700M und ein x48 Gigabyte Motherboard.
nun hab ich gerade hier diesen Beitrag gelesen und es hat mein Interesse geweckt...
deswegen überlege ich mir nun mir eine HD6950 zu holen! 

gelten die schritte von Seite 1 noch? und wieviel mehr Leistung werde ich z.B. in Games wie F1 2011, Fifa 12 oder Battliefield tatsächlich verspüren?


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja die Schritte von Seite 1 zählen noc  Du kannst einen ordentlichen Mehrwert an Leistung spüren wenn du af ne HD 6950 gehst, aber es bringt dir in diesen Spielen überhaupt kein Vorteil eine Physx Karte zu verwenden!


----------



## rani (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

achso, okay Danke! 
Dachte erst alle Spiele würden Physx verwenden, nagut dann weiß ich aber nun auf jeden Fall das ich meine alte 9600GT behalten werde, für kommende Physx Spiele.


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Jo auf jeden Fall behalten!  

Heute kannst du davon vor allem in Mafia II und Metro 2033 profitieren! (Metro 2033 unterstützt doch Physx? Keine Ahnung wie viel, kanns selber nicht spielen wegen Jugendschutz unso )

Und dann im neuen Batman!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Crenshaw welchen nvidia treiber nutzt du?
und rani alle Spiele mit Unreal 3 engine haben PhysX und noch einige andere.
Hier ist eine liste dazu: PhysXInfo.com - Projects using PhysX SDK


----------



## Crenshaw (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Den den du für die KArten empfohlen hast... 
*258.69*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Crenshaw und bei JX3 Benchmark hast du überprüft, ob PhysX an ist?


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja Physx ist an und funktioniert auch wunderbar  Die Karte hängt aber nur in nem x4 Slot...


----------



## Jonnsta (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob eine Geforce GT520 als PhysX-Karte zu meiner jetzigen Radeon HD 5870 eine sinnvolle Erweiterung wäre? Und würde das überhaupt funktionieren? Da das neue Batman: Arkham City ja die PhysX SDK nutzt, würde mich das interessieren.

Danke an alle. Ist ein Spitzenthread hier!


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ja die Karte sollte reichen  Und sollte auch alles funktionieren


----------



## Jonnsta (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hm, hab gerade die Möglichkeit bekommen eine gebrauchte 9600GT für 25EUR zu erwerben, würde das auch Sinn machen? Eine GT520 würde ich für 40EUR bekommen. Oder zieht die 9600GT eurer/deiner (@Crenshaw) Meinung nach zu viel Strom? Ist die Differenz im Stromverbrauch zur GT520 eklatant?

Greetz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ja Physx ist an und funktioniert auch wunderbar  Die Karte hängt aber nur in nem x4 Slot...


 
Habe ich auch nur, dabei sollten bei Mafia deutlich mehr FPS sein. Hast du es mit JX3-Benchmark überprüft??
Jonnsta:
9600GT hat 64 Recheneinheiten und weniger Treiberprobleme, denn der PhysX mod macht bei einigen neueren Karten Probleme.
Die GT 520 hat 48 Recheneinheiten und Verbrauch nur 29 Watt, die 9600 max. 59 Watt , was im Gesamtstromverbrauch fast null ist.


----------



## Jonnsta (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Danke Gordon.
Und die 9600GT müsste ja eh nur PhysX berechnen, also ist deren Auslastung sowieso niedriger als normal und ergo auch der Stromverbrauch, oder?
Ich schau mal ob die Karte einen 6pin PCIe Stromanschluss hat und ich einen solchen an meinem Netzteil noch finde xD.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Jonnsta es gibt auch 9600gt die keinen PCI-e Stromanschluss besitzen, diese Green-Edition. Genau da die Nvidia nie voll ausgelastet ist, sollte der Stromverbrauch auch sehr gering sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hybrid Physx Mod 1.05ff ist da. Somit ist eine Unterstützung alle PhysX nVidia Grafikkarten gewährleistet:
285.58 / 285.62 oder 285.38 wird auch unterstützt. 



> 1.05ff - 26/10/2011:
> - added support for fixing new limitations introduced in 285.xx drivers and PhysX System Software 9.11.0621
> - mod will now delete all application 3D settings profiles from NVIDIA Control Panel (prevents problems with known PhysX games)
> - updated old patterns


Werde es die nächsten stunden hochladen. Die Anleitung bleibt gleich.
PhysX System Software 9.11.0621:
http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=giveme&dwn_id=765 
physx-mod-1.05ff:
http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff-physx-mod-1.05ff.rar

Werde ihn noch die nächsten stunden testen.


----------



## Harry70 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Mal eine Frage ist es Sinvoll eine BFG Karte als PhysX beschleuniger für eine 6950 zu nutzen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Harry70 nein die werden nicht mehr unterstützt, aber heben diese gut auf. könnte wertvoll werden.

*An alle PhysX nutzer:
JX3-Benchmark geht nicht mehr zum Testen.
3D-Mark Vantage geht nicht mehr zum Testen.*
Bin noch an der suche nach einer Lösung.
Bitte um Geduld.


----------



## Crenshaw (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Wieso geht das nicht mehr? Seit dem neuen Patch oder wieso?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

keine Ahnung aber ich hatte gerade mein ersten BlueScreen: BCCode 3B mit nvlddmkm.sys und das ist laut Internet ein Treiber Fehler. 
Toll, ne. aber werden weiter alles untersuchen. 
Warum das nicht mehr geht, liegt am Treiber. Der Sperrt die Sache.


----------



## Crenshaw (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich glaub ich lass einfach alles so wie es ist denn so funktioniertest


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

warte ab, wenn ich alles hinbekommen habe, werde ich es melden.
Bis jetzt habe ich mit Mafia 2 probleme(vorher nicht), Windows kackt immer ab beim Start des Spiels.


----------



## Crenshaw (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Aber der einzige Vorteil vom neuen istcdoch das alle Karten unterstutzt werden... Und meine wird ja auch mit alten unterstützt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

BETA GeForce driver: 285.38 dieser ist ein bisschen besser, aber JX3 und vantage gehen immer noch nicht. Dafür aber Mafia 2 fehlerfrei.


----------



## Haxe 18 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Ich bitte dringend um Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab alles so gemacht wie in dem Tutorial auf Seite 1 aber ohne den Schritt 6 kann ich das Nvidia Contol Center nicht einmal öffnen. Habe den neusten Treiber für meine GT440 und meine 5870 installiert und den Hybrid Mod 1.05ff benutzt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Haxe 18 das mit schritt 6 kannst du machen aber nur zur Überprüfung, dann kannst du es den imaginären Monitor wieder entfernen. PhysX geht auch ohne der nVidia-Systemsteuerung. Habe es getestet und funktioniert. 
Das sind die Testmöglichkeiten:
JX3-Benchmark funktioniert PhysX nicht mehr. !
3D-Mark Vantage funktioniert PhysX nicht mehr. !
Mafia 2 funktioniert PhysX . 
FluidMark 1.3.1 funktioniert PhysX nicht mehr. !
FluidMark 1.2.0 funktioniert PhysX . 
Nurien Tech Demo v0.7 funktioniert PhysX . 
Star Tales Benchmark funktioniert PhysX .


----------



## Haxe 18 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

Hab´s grad au getestet: 
Fluidmark 1.3.1 geht nix
Fluidmark 1.2.1geht

Aber dass ich dass jetz richtig verstehe, in den Benchmarks bei manchen geht PhysX und bei manchen ned.
Aber in Spielen futzt PhysX grundsätzlich oder nicht ?????
Hab Mafia 2 leider grad ned zur hand zum testen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *update**

@Haxe 18 wenn Nurien Tech Demo v0.7 und Star Tales Benchmark PhysX funktioniert sollte es in den meisten spielen funktionieren. Wenn nicht, werde ich bestimmt eine Lösung finden. 
MFG Gordon.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

so, der erste Benchmark geht wieder.
FluidMark 1.3.1 geht. Einfach die Dateien  (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll)  im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Fertig.


*Großes Update auf Seite 1*


----------



## Haxe 18 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hab da mal ne Frage : 
Funzt des wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben nur mit dem Beta Treiber ??????????????
Mein Mafia II schmiert nämlich wenn PhysX aktiviert ist ab (Bluescreen)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wichtig: Nur bei PhysX Mod 1.05ff
Der imaginären NVIDIA Monitor muss nach dem testen ob die nVidia Systemsteuerung funktioniert 
 und ob die PhysX GPU aktiviert ist wieder entfernt werden.

 Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung. 
 Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein Haupt- und ein imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden . 
 Klicken Sie auf das Feld "Mehrere Anzeigen:" "Diese Anzeige erweitern" und wählen Sie "Desktop nur auf 1 Anzeigen"
 Übernehmen und dann auf Änderung Beibehalten Klicken
 Klicken Sie auf das Feld "Mehrere Anzeigen:" "Desktop nur auf 1 Anzeigen" und wählen Sie Diesen Bildschirm entfernen
 Mit OK bestätigen.
Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Meine neue Treiberkombi: 258.69 (beta) + PhysX 9.11.0621+ 1.05ff
Funktioniert Top und MafiaII mit clothing simulation aus, in Game 100FPS. Beim Benchmark 1680x1050 high, APEX medium, AF and AA off 72.8 FPS.


----------



## DarkPlay (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi ich hab da en Problem,
Habe die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt befolgt.
Aber in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung wird mir der Menüpunkt für die PhysX Einstellungen nicht angezeigt.
Wo hab ich einen Fehler gemacht.
Habe bei mir die Ati Radeon 5970 drinne, als PhysX Karte hab ich mir die XFX geforce gt520 geholt.

Benutze diese Treiber version
285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql

und Physx mod 1.05ff

und die neuste Physx version:
PhysX_9.11.0621

Nvidia Karte wird ohne Probleme erkannt und Nvidia Steuerung kann ich ja auch öffnen.

Alle weiteren PC Angaben hier im Profil: 
sysProfile: ID: 109776 - DarkPlay


----------



## Crenshaw (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hey ich hab auch noch ne Frage.. Und zwar hab ich mit der selben Kombi nur 30 FPS aber meine Physx Karte ist höchstens zu 70 Prozent ausgelastet.. Am Rest des Systems wirds ja auch kaum liegen, ist ja eigentlich besser als deins (sorry is aber so ).. Liegt es dann doch an der Physx Karte? Welche könntest du da empfehlen mit folgendem Profil:

Passiv gekühlt (ganz wichtig!)
Kein extra Stromanschluss
stärker als 9500 gt
nicht mehr als ~50 

Hatte jetzt ne gt 430 von gainward ins Auge gefasst..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

DarkPlay das steht unter cuda. Bitte Bilder (Spoiler bei Schritt 7) auf erste Seite beachten. und Achtung der 285.62 kann Bluescreens verursachen(BCCode 3B).
Crenshaw clothing simulation aus, Mafia II\edit\APEX dort den Ordner Cloth in Clothe umbenennen. Fertig. Benchmarken.


----------



## Crenshaw (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

wow jetzt hab ich alles auf high und full hd und aa und af auf voll 90 FPS im Benchmark


----------



## DarkPlay (3. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

jo Schritt 7 hab ich befolgt schon vorher.
ist damit denn auch gleichzeitig die physx Beschleunigung aktiviert ? 
das ist ja glaub ich das Prob.
habe zum testen Fluid mark 1.2.0 und 1.3.1 und sonst nur das Spiel Mirrors edge.
und bei beiden zeigt halt nichts wirkung.
bei Fluid mark wird die gt 520 erkannt aber wie es aussieht läuft physx net darüber.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

DarkPlay :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das meinte ich. Ob PhysX gent, siehst du wenn Fluidmark aktiv ist, ob die nVidia was macht. GPU-Z hilft dabei.
FluidMark 1.3.1 funktioniert PhysX nur mit ein Trick!
 Einfach die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll) 
 im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Fertig.


----------



## DarkPlay (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

so hier ma Bilder. die gt520 wird erkannt macht aber nicht viel.
mh mit dem direkt einfügen geht iwie net ... dann so:

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/9650/frsforum1.png
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2299/frsforum2.png
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8884/frsforum3.png
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4817/frsforum4.png
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/2808/frsforum5.png

der imaginäre Bildschirm ist aktiv ist nur in den screens rausgeschnitten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

FluidMark 1.3.1:
 Einfach die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll) 
 im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Fertig. Bei dir berechnet nur die CPU.


----------



## DarkPlay (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Sry hab ich net geschrieben. Die Dateien sind in dem Ordner. Hab ja gesagt das ich die Anleitung befolgt habe.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bitte Fluidmark so auswählen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3ss3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

nune muss ich auch mal ffragen:

Bei mir will der scheiss nicht klappen mit ner 8600 gts und ner Ati radeon 6850..

Mit einer Gty 260 und der ati hats damals geklappt ohne ärger...  Pcie 1 Ati pcie 2 Gtx 260 mit 256.69 und ff04 einwandfrei..

Jetze habsch des Problem: die 8600 gts wird im 2 Pcie nicht erkannt nur im 3 der mit 4 x lans  belegt ist..
aber Physx lässt sich nicht aktivieren egal was ich tue..

Bin etwas ratlos..

So mein System: 
Intel i5  2500 
Asus p8Z68 v Sli und Crossfire 
4gb ddr3 Kingston hyper x cl7
Nt seasonic m12 d 80+ silver 750 w

Ati powercolor  Hd 6850 hauptkarte

Und die besagte nv 8600 gts (soll zur Physik dienen)

wie gesagt auf den 2 slot reagiert sie nicht..
Wäre  schon lieb wenn ich sie irgendwie auf den 3 pcie Aktivieren Könne..
Da eine 2 hd 6850  folgen soll demnächst .. im cf 8 x 

Wäre ganz nettt wenn jemand rat weiss


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Willkommen im Forum  
du startest Windows aber schon om angesicherten Modus oder?


----------



## K3ss3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

jap ich sagte ja es ging mit der gtx 260..

treiber install 
pysx software
neustrat 
f8 modus patch install
Wieder neustarten .. Blindstepsel dran und auf imaginären moni erweitern
trotzdem iss es laut jx3 nicht an


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Nene du befolgst noch die alte Anleitung. Die geht mit den neuen Patches nciht mehr  
Geh mal auf Seite 1 und lies sie dir durch


----------



## K3ss3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ich nehm doch den 1,04 ff und 265.69..

ich seh da grade ne durch ..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@K3ss3 windows neu aufgesetzt? Und mit was PhysX getestet???


----------



## K3ss3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Das was ich nicht verstehe.. 
Pysx iss  an .. alle cuda aktivert .. aber der jx3 bench will des ne mitmachen bleibt grau der Punk (enable Cuda etc)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Crenshaw schrieb:


> wow jetzt hab ich alles auf high und full hd und aa und af auf voll 90 FPS im Benchmark


 Cool, gib noch mal dein System raus???


K3ss3 schrieb:


> Das was ich nicht verstehe..
> PhysX iss  an .. alle cuda aktiviert .. aber der jx3 bench will des ne mitmachen bleibt grau der Punk (enable Cuda etc)


1. noch mal Abgesicherter modus und noch mal Patchen.
2. Beim 1.04FF KEIN IMAGINÄREN MONITOR ERSTELLEN !!!!!
Wenn nicht Teamspeak 3 ist auch noch da.


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Cool, gib noch mal dein System raus???


 
HD 6970 @900 mhz
Phenom II x6 1090 be @3.6 GHZ
8GB Ram @1600 MHZ
Aus Crosshair IV Formula @HT 2000 /NB 2400mhz

Ja ich liebe es zu übertakten


----------



## K3ss3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

welchen Treiber soll ich nune nehmen für die 8600 gts? 

Mein system?

sysProfile: ID: 141537 - K3ss3 
Hier steht mein system..

Asus P8Z68 V.. 3 Mal Pcie  1 und 2 single 16x im Sli oder Cf 8fache iss aber uninteressant..
Die 8600 er soll in den 3 slot  4x.. da 2 hd reinsolln.
(mit der  gtx gings allerdings im 2 pcie.. da die karte zu breit is für den 3 pcie und des nt stört)-drum habe ich mir ja die 1 slotkarte besorgt.)
Also Nune mal für ganz dumme wie Mich :
Der ganze neue patch interessiert mich nicht so da er noch verbugt ist leider:
Welcher der treiber ist für die 8600 gts gut geignet?

1. 8600gts steht als Standardvga im system..
2 . Instaliere ich den treiber anschliessend die dazugehörige  Physx software 
3 reboot dann f8 und den abgesicherten modus 
4 pacht 1.o4 patch
5 reboot
6 dviadapter ansteppseln..
7 zuweissen des gpu 


Noch ne dumme frage: kann des sein des meien Intel Onboradgraka nen strich durch die rechnung macht.. da stekt zugleich der 2 tft drinne .. bei der neuen Onboardgrafik kann mann gleichzeitig zur  primären grka zunehmen.

Leigts daran des verschiedene Grakatreiber installiert sind? Ati, nv und Intel?
selbst wenn ich den onboard dekativiere wills auch nicht


----------



## Ditze46 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo Leute bin neu hier und habe volgendes Problem...

habe als Hauptkarte eine HD 6950 2GB und als Physx beschleuniger eine 9800 GTX.
Sobald ich den Mafia 2 Benchmark starte und Physx auf Hoch eingestellt ist, sehe ich das ich durchschnitlich 55-60 fps habe.
Nach rund 20-30 sec. geht mein Pc einfach aus und die Hd6950 ist 90° heiß.
Wen ich GPU-Z starte, sehe ich das in OpenCL, Physx und DirectCompute 5.0 ein Häckchen drin ist. (Ein Häckchen bei Physx auf einer ATI karte ????)
Sobald ich die 9800 gtx ausbaue und den Mafia 2 Benchmark noch mal starte, mit Physx auf hoch gestellt.... bekomme ich gerade mal 12 fps, Karte bleibt jedoch in einer normalen Betriebstemperatur und PC schmiert nicht ab.

Habe volgendes installiert:

258.69_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_beta.exe
PhysX_9.10.0514_SystemSoftware.msi
PhysX-mod-1.04ff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Crenshaw schrieb:


> HD 6970 @900 mhz
> Phenom II x6 1090 be @3.6 GHZ
> 8GB Ram @1600 MHZ
> Aus Crosshair IV Formula @HT 2000 /NB 2400mhz
> Ja ich liebe es zu übertakten


 Und welche PhysX-Karte hast du drin???

K3ss3 Bitte schliss mal nur  einen Monitor an, und diesen nur an die ATI. Dann man testen. Und starte mal im Administrator die Datei PhysX-HwSelection-set-GPU.reg , Diese Befindet sich im PhysX mod zip Datei.

 Ditze46 die 6950, genug platz das diese sich kühlen kann??? 


> (Ein Häckchen bei Physx auf einer ATI karte ????)


 ist richtig. und sollte so sein.


----------



## K3ss3 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

hab den fehler .. die 8600 wird selbst auf nen pentuim d rechner nicht erkannt.. was sie eigenlich müsste .. da sie mit dem P4 rechner gleichalt sind.. 
Die karte hat nen schuss weg. schade.
Habe es probiert mit ner 9800 gt und es ging ohne probleme..
Also muss ich wieder suchen nachner 1 slot nv.. Vorschläge?


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Habe jetzt den Lüfter von der 6950 auf 100% laufen lassen und den Banchmark von Mafia 2 noch mal laufen lassen.
Hält jetzt länger durch, pc schmiert jedoch wieder ab. Die 6950 wird aber nicht so extrem heiß.

Habe jetzt volgendes ausprobiert, bekomme davon aber beim starten von Mafia 2 einen Bluescreen und pc rebootet.

285.38-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-international-beta.exe
PhysX_9.11.0621_SystemSoftware--[Guru3D.com].msi
PhysX-mod-1.05ff


----------



## Haxe 18 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich habe dass gleiche Problem wie auch Ditze46 mein Mafia 2 stürzt seit der Aktivierung von PhysX im Spiel ab.
Ich starte Mafia 2 dann freezt alles ,bulescreen und Neustart.
Ich habe eine 5870 und als PhysX Card eine GT440.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Ditze46 könntest du bitte auf die Frage antworten?
die 6950, genug platz das diese sich kühlen kann???
Die 6950 hat 200W und die 9800GTX hat 160W TDP, genug platz das diese sich kühlen kann???
Außerdem hatte ich geschrieben , ob du den Treiber wechseln sollst? Nein. der 285.38 so wie neuere verursachen den BCCode 3B. Und irgendwann ist Windows Schrott.
der 258.69 mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff ist noch ne Möglichkeit, aber beseitigt nicht dein Temperaturproblem.
@Haxe 18
NV-treiber 259.47 WHQL mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff oder neuerer NV-treiber.
oder
http://rapidshare.com/files/338847113/Forceware_195.62_Vista_Win7_64bit_mod_physX.7z


----------



## Haxe 18 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hab den aktuellsten Treiber (285.62) für meine GT440 installiert.
Geht PhysX mit dem nicht ????


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich finde der Platz sollte ausreichen. 
Hier mal ein Bild
Directupload.net - Dxu6caz73.jpg

Nur was mich stuzig macht ist warum die 6950 so extrem heiß wird obwohl die 9800gtx der 6950 arbeit abnähmen soll.
Schließlich wird die 6950 im single betrieb mit Physx auf Hoch eingestellt niemals so heiß wie im betrieb mit der 9800gtx. 

Hatte ja auch noch volgendes geschrieben "Habe jetzt den Lüfter von der 6950 auf 100% laufen lassen und den Banchmark von Mafia 2 noch mal laufen lassen.
Hält jetzt länger durch, pc schmiert jedoch wieder ab.-------- Die 6950 wird aber nicht so extrem heiß--------"


----------



## Haxe 18 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Junge Junge boxed lüfter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kauf dir nen richtigen Kühler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Naja aber egal
Ist deine 6950 übertaktet ???
B.z.w. von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte ????
Meine 5870 XXX is au immer abgeschmiert, weil die Idioten von XFX OC gemacht haben aber die Voltage & Co nicht angepasst haben. Jetz hab ich nen Bios Flash gemacht, also Standart clocks reingehauen und siehe da die Karte läuft perfekt.


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

jo der boxed lüfter kommt am Dinstag weg.
Bekomme einen scmg-3000 denke der solte für den cpu reichen

Also die 6950 habe ich zur 6970 umgewandelt und zwar mit einem Biosflasch. Funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 ATI-Design, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (21188-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dies ist meine karte.

Getaktet habe ich nix.... alles Original bisauf das Biosflsh.

Aber liegt das wirklich an der Wärme der Primerkarte?
Habe jetzt so einige Combinationen ausprobiert und muste feststellen das fast alle einen Bluescreen beim versuch Mafia 2 zu starten verursacht haben, bis auf die erste Combination die ich gepostet habe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Haxe 18 die  285.xx sind bugy.
@Ditze46teste mal so: MafiaII mit clothing simulation aus, 1680x1050 high, APEX medium, AF and AA off
 clothing simulation aus, Mafia II\edit\APEX dort den Ordner Cloth in Clothe umbenennen. Fertig. Benchmarken.
Gehäuse hast du zu oder ?


----------



## Haxe 18 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Das heißt ich soll einen älternen Treiber installieren und dann geht Mafia 2 ?????


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich werd bekloppt
Nach tagelangen rumexperementieren, hat es endlich geklapt.
Haxe 18 hat den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen. 
Habe meinen HD_6950_to_HD_6970_mod (Biosflash) rückgängig gemacht, die volgende Kombination:  NV-T 258.69 mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff
die mir Gordon-1979 vorgeschlagen hat nach Anleitung installiert und siehe da es läuft eins A.
Kein abschmieren mehr und fps ohne Ende.... jubel jubel freu freu

Großen dank an Gordon-1979 und Haxe 18 ihr seid die Besten


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Haxe 18 teste mal diesen: NVIDIA DRIVERS 270.61 WHQL mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff

Ditze46 wenn du deine HD_6950_to_HD_6970_mod (Biosflash) musst du diese noch um 10 bis 20% runtertakten, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Zaucher (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Bin genau nach der Leitung wie im Startpost die einzelnen Schritte abgearbeitet. Hat auch alles super geklappt. Verwendet wurde NV-Treiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff.
Bei Schritt 6 scheint irgendwas nicht zu klappen. Die imaginären Bildschirme werden angezeigt. Auch kann ich meine Nvidia Karte auswählen und eine Verbindung vie VGA herstellen.
Allerdings gibt es da Probleme. Er übernimmt das nicht richtig. Wenn ich danach die Nvidia Systemsteuerung öffnen will, kommt folgendes:

Sie verwenden momentan keine Anzeige, die an eine GPU von Nvidia angeschlossen ist.

Was mach ich denn falsch?

Edit: @Gordon: Danke dass du dich bei mir im Tagebuch Thread gemeldet hast. Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Gordon-1979 wen ich das tue, dann bin ich doch wieder bei dem leistungsstandart einer 6950 oder nicht ?
Der HD_6950_to_HD_6970_mod bringt mir ja nur 10-15% mehr leistung laut angaben.
Also kann ich doch darauf verzichten oder wie siehst du das ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Zaucher ja da hast du das falsche "Dennoch versuchen,auf VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" ausgewählt. Bitte die letzte "Dennoch versuchen,auf VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" auswählen, dann sollte es klappen.

Ditze46 Sicher?? oder später kühler wechseln und dann BIOS mod.


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also so stehts auf der seite wo ich den mod her habe
So nun habe ich ein neues Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein weiteres mal helfen.
Ich habe gerade Batman Arkham Asylum installiert und irgendwie vermisse ich in der Anzeige Einstellung die schaltfläche für Physx ein/aus schalten?
Genau diese Funktion hatte ich noch bevor ich die 9800 eingebaut habe ....!
Habe ich jetzt doch noch was falsch gemacht????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ditze46 Patch 1.1 drauf?


----------



## Ditze46 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Oh man.... jo daran hats gelegen....


----------



## Haxe 18 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Jetzt läuft Mafia II endlich mit dem 270.61 WHQL Treiber.
Hoffentlich auch bald mit dem aktuellsten Nvidia tTreiber


----------



## PanzerHase (7. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also bei mir gings mit Hilfe vom Gorden dann ohne Probleme 
Thx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Haxe 18 THX für die info. Teste mal Mafia 2 mit clothing simulation aus, 1680x1050 high, APEX medium, AF and AA off
 clothing simulation aus, Mafia II\edit\APEX dort den Ordner Cloth in Clothe umbenennen. Fertig. Benchmarken.
gib mal bitte deine Komplettsystem Daten.


----------



## Haxe 18 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Komplettsystem Daten:
i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz Air Cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems
ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe
XFX 5870 und ASUS GT440 als PhysX Card
8 GB Corsiar Dominator 2133 MHz
Cooler Master Silent PRO Gold 1200 Watt
Cooler Master CM Storm

Eine Weitere Frage, sind diese Einstellungen beim Mafia 2 Benchmark in Ordnung ????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Benchmark Ergebniss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Mach mal bitte v-sync aus. das Limitiert. sonst richtige Einstellung für benchmarken.


----------



## Haxe 18 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

MAFIA 2 Benchmark Einstellungen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAFIA 2 Benchmark Ergebniss :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Haxe 18 sehr gute Ergebnisse. Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Zaucher (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Zaucher ja da hast du das falsche "Dennoch versuchen,auf VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" ausgewählt. Bitte die letzte "Dennoch versuchen,auf VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" auswählen, dann sollte es klappen.



Es will nicht funktionieren. Jedes mal wenn ich den Monitor auswähle. Steht die GTX 570 schon in der Auswahl drinnen. Wenn ich allerdings dann "Dennoch versuchen,auf VGA eine Verbindung herzustellen" anklicke, übernimmt er mir folgendes:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

bei mehrere Anzeigen: Anschließend klicken Sie auf *Diese Anzeige erweitern*.
Übernehmen, ok. Fertig.


----------



## Zaucher (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ah........so sollte es passen oder? Warum er aber in Fluid Sim als Grafikkarte eine 6970 anzeigt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Haxe 18 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@zaucher 
Hast du 6x 6970 verbaut ??????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte so einstellen und bei Fluidmark die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll) 
 im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Benchen.


----------



## K3ss3 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

so jungs meine  Bude will immer noch kein Nv akzeptieren....

Habe eine neue 8600 Gts und der scheiss lässt sich immer noch ne aktivieren  

Ati Steckt im 1 slot
Nv im 3 slot..
Ati wird mit 23 Zoll moni gespeisst die Onboard intel hat den 19 zoll dran.
Selbst im 2 slot wie es nicht klappen..

so nune wie muss ich vorgehn?

Atitreiber ist 11.10 beta 
Nvtreiber nehme ich 258.96 mit der 90514 und den 1.04 ff..

Nvtreiber install
Phyx install
neustart 
F8 dann den mod 
wieder neustrart

trotrdem bleibt des häckechen grau bei physx im j3x


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



K3ss3 schrieb:


> so jungs meine  Bude will immer noch kein Nv akzeptieren....
> 
> Habe eine neue 8600 Gts und der scheiss lässt sich immer noch ne aktivieren
> 
> ...


 Ati wird mit 23 Zoll moni gespeisst die *Onboard intel hat den 19 zoll dran.* Was soll das???? 3 verschiedene Grafikkarten das kann nicht funktionieren. 
*Die intel muss weg !!!!!*


----------



## K3ss3 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ok nehme ich komplett weg.. 
kann ich ja sdann an di nv wieder anstecken..
So welcher treiber nune? 
Und passt des wenn die nv im 3 slot steckt?


----------



## K3ss3 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

will einfach nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Du kannst den 19" an die nv oder ATI anschließen.
der 258.69 mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff
Und der slot reicht wenn er PCI-e 16X /elektrisch 4x nur hat.


----------



## K3ss3 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

nee die 860 er mag mich ne die mag ne gehn wolln naja


----------



## Zaucher (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte so einstellen und bei Fluidmark die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll)
> im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Benchen.



Hab ich. Wenn ich den Benchmark starten will kommt ein BlueScreen und mein PC startet neu. Auf dem Desktop kommt dann das Fenster "Der Nvidia Treiber wurde wieder hergestellt".
Liegt an was?

@Haxe 18: Nein...3x 6990er und eine GTX 570


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Zaucher,
 Noch eine info: wenn du den BCCode B3 bei Mafia II oder andere PhysX games erhältst, ligt es am Treiber. Der 270.61 WHQL sollte dabei Abhilfe schaffen. Natürlich mit mit 9.11.0621 mit PhysX mod 1.05ff .
 MFG Gordon.
@K3ss3 und Zaucher, mein TS3 ist auch noch da, zu direkten Hilfe


----------



## K3ss3 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

so...
Die 8600 Gts ist komplett io.. lässt sich aber nicht aktivieren.. werder Auf den 2 pcie noch auf den 3 Pcie .. kein Chance Physik anzustellen..
Damals mit ner 8500 gt gings ohne Probleme... Mit der Gtx 260 gings auf anhieb..
Aber ich Hatte Glück: mein Kumpel gab mir seine alte 9800 gt...
Und siehe da auf anhieb ohne Probleme  phyx ist an mit 256.96 915 er phsx und den ff04 patch.. egal welcher Pcie Slot. 

@ Gordon: Intel Grafik ist ebenfalls an .. habe 3 Grakfikartentreiber installiert und trotzdem  geht physx..  Screen folgt ..

Das einzigste was mich noch stört.. die gt passt ne rein.. musster vorübergehend den 8600 gts lüfter nutzen da dreht sie aber schon bei 78 grad.. im leer.. beim jx3 bench    im 83 grad  er berieich..
105 grad musse aushalten .. ohne schaden zunehemen läuft aber eh nur auf halber kraft 4 x fach  und nur als physx) den Rest über nehem die beiden 6850 er 

Ist aber trotzdem hart an der grenze..
also muss ich mir ne defekte 1 slot holen wo der Lüfter passt (1slot lüfter) ..

Fazit : die 8600 gts ist die einzigste bis jetze die sich nicht als Solche karte entpuppt obwohl sie  für Physx ausgelegt ist.. alle treiber alle patch wollten Per du nicht gehn ..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@K3ss3 es kann sein das es eine ohne PhysX ist. Mal die karte ohne ATI getestet ob physX geht?

http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.11.1107-driver.html Neuer PhysX treiber 9.11.1107


----------



## K3ss3 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

naja nune habsch doch ne bessere.. das passt schon. streite mich mit der 860er ne mehr rum ..
des was geil iss des die 3 graka auch geht 3 graka alles verschieden und funktioniert..


Ps:  steht riessengross auf dem karton: Sli und Physx und Cuda


----------



## The-Hyper (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,
als erstes vielen Dank, für diese tolle Anleitung.

Also ich habe alles so gemacht ich beschrieben. Das einzige was ich nicht gemacht hatte, war die nvidia auf x4 oder x8 abzukleben. 
*Leider läuft meine ATI nur auf x8 *

Dann habe ich doch mal versucht die nvidia abzukleben einmal auf x4 und dann auch mal x8. 
Das problem mit der ATI x8 war somit erledigt. Sie lief dann auch x16.
LEIDER wurde aber die nvidia karte nicht mehr erkannt. Abgeklebt x4 oder x8, egal, wurde einfach nicht erkannt.

Also Isolierband wieder runter und bei Karten laufen x8.
*Weiß jemand einen Rat????*

*Treiber ATI: 9.11 & 10.11
Treiber nvidia: 259.36*

*Mein System:
Win 7 64bit Home
Mainboard: Asus maximus iv extreme
CPU: i7 2600k
RAM: 8 gig 2133mhz
ATI: 6870
nvidia: GT 430*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DANKE IM VORAUS
LG
Hyper


----------



## K3ss3 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

warum son alten catalyst.. habe 11.10 drauf.
258.96 mit 915 physx und ff1.04.
Der unterschied zwischen 8x und 16 fach ist Null..
ist bewiesen. Zb  2 Nv oder ati im cf oder Sli im 8x Modus  isst genauso schnell wie als würden sie Auf 16 fach laufen.
Nachzuelesen auf Radeon3D · All about ATI Radeon Premium Graphics.
Benchmarkes mit 8x und 16 x sli oder cf.
Des ist Quark. Nichtverücktmachen lassen.
Nur wenn sie auf 1x oder 4 x fach laufen dann werden sie lahmer.
Ich hatte des auch nicht gewusst habe mich aber eines besseren belehren lassen


----------



## K3ss3 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

bei mir läuft sogar die intel onboard grafik mit habe 3 grakatreiber drauf


----------



## The-Hyper (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ja ok hab mich vertippt, den 11.10 hab ich schon lange drauf!

Der 258.96 läßt sich nicht installieren, habe ihn von hier: Au-Ja! - Download: NVIDIA ForceWare
Naja, muss ehrlich sagen das ich mich mit nVidia Treibern überhaupt nicht auskenne!
Ich hatte den Treiber von der CD der Grakka. 

Und Natürlich auch ff1.04.


----------



## K3ss3 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Warum der stress?
Du hast des Asus Extreme mit 4 pcie..
ersten beiden Pcie slot 8 fach.
Der dritte vieleicht auch noch 8 fach..
Der 4 ist bestimmt 4fach.
Ganz einfach steck die Karte in den Letzen In 4 fach dann haste dein Problem gelöst.
Ich habe ein Asus P8Z68 v mit 3 Pcie. 
Ersten beiden 8fach im sli oder cf. letze iss 4 fach.
Steckt bei mir Im letzen.
1 ati
2 leer
3 Nv
musste alt die treiber neu installieren. nochmal aber des funzt 
der nv iss es wurst wo se steckt..
Mit dem Abkleber wäre ich gant vorsichtig bei son teuren Board.. wie schnell iss des 200 euro teil im Eimer


----------



## K3ss3 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

da du ne femi hast erkaennt den 258 nicht mehr
Glaube der get nur bis zu gtx 285 295 unter runter wärst.da musste bestimmt den 285 er nehmen und patch 1.05. leider kannst dann ne mehr testen mit jx3 nur bestimmten fluridmark. Musste auf der ersten mal lesen welcher das genau iss.
Andere Möglichkeit da die 430 ehr zu schade und zu stark iss
Besorgste die Ne alte 8er oder 9 bwz ne gtx 260 oder das was bekommst dann geht der 256.96..
Den 10 - 20 euro für 9800 gt wirste haben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@ The-Hyper NVIDIA GeForce 285.79 Beta hat PhysX 9.11.11.07, aber wird vom 1.05ff nicht unterstützt. und hat ein treiber bei dir funktioniert?


----------



## Haxe 18 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich hab den Nvidia 270,keine Ahnung drauf und PhysX 9.11.11.07 und es funzt alles bestens.
Nvidia Update hat wegklicken


----------



## Crenshaw (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

CCC 11.11 ist ja gerade raus gekommen.. Kann ich den jetzt installieren ohne das ich den Rest nochmal neu machen muss?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

jo, der ATI ist nicht am nv-treiber gekoppelt


----------



## Maniskryptus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Servus, 

mal eine Frage!

*Zuerst mein System, *

- AMD Phenom II x6 1100 Black Edition
- 2x4 GB 1600 DDR3 Ram
- 1x OCZ SSD 60 GB
- 1x 1,5 TB SATA HDD

- Primäre Graka ATI 6870 (ASUS)
- Sekundär Graka für PhysX Geforce 9800 GT
- Mainboard Asus M5A99X Evo
- Netzteil 600 Watt

*Weitere Stromabnehmer*

- Gehäuse beleuchtung vom Colossus
- Gehäuse USB 3.0 Strom versorgung

So jetzt zum Thema, ich habe alles wie beschrieben installiert und es funktionierte auch. 
Folgende Treiber Verwendete ich, 

- PhysX-mod-1.04ff
- nVidia 258.69 

Nachdem das alles getan war, Startete ich PhysX FluidMark und machte einen Bench, auf Full Screen und Full HD auflösung geht nach ca 5 Sekunden einfach der PC aus. Ich selbst vermute es liegt am Netzteil, das es vielleicht zu wenig Spannung liefert? Folgendes las ich im UEFI Bios vom Mainboard und mit Everest aus.

- +12 Schiene Liefert 11,33 Volt im Idle und unter Last 10,8 Volt ohne die 2 Grafikkarte. Will sie jetzt erst nicht nochmal einbauen bevor ich keine Fehler eingegrnzt habe. 
- +5V Schiene 4,9 V im Idle und 4,7V unter Last
- +3,3 V liefert 3,29 Volt im Idle und Las 3,26 Volt

Alles liegt m Rahmen der 6% ATX Tolleranz, bis auf die 12 Volt Schiene. Muss ich davon ausgehen das dass Netzteil Kaputt ist, oder einfach zu Viel Strom abnehmer verbaut sind?

Ich habe leider die Spannungen nicht nachgesehen als beide Karten Verbaut waren, aber ich schätze da ging die 12V Schiene noch mehr in die Kniee.

Ich bitte um Rat! 

Danke

Greez
Benny


EDIT:

Ich habe festgestellt das mein PC auch ausgeht wenn die NV Karte nicht eingebaut ist. Test Spiel BF3 nach ca 5 Minuten. 

- CPU Temp ~ 50C
- GPU Temp ~ 70C

- + 12 V - Zwischen 10,88 und 11,34 Volt Durchschnitt 11,08 Volt

Sonst alles im Grünen berreich. 

Ich muss noch erwähnen das ich das Mainboard inkl CPU erst seit gestern habe, und es sein kann das evtl irgendwas im Bios eingetsellt werden müsste. Dort sind einige einstellungen was Spannungen betrifft, jedoch keine Funktion das der PC ab einem bestimmten Wärmegrad ausgeht! Kennt sich einer mit diesem Mainboard und dessen UEFI Bios aus? Bin echt am Verzweifeln, hatte vorher einen Q6600 mit einem GB DS4 Board auf 3,6 GHZ getaktet und 8 GB DDRII Ram und da lief alles sicher und Stabil! Und ich glaube mich errinern zu können das der Q6600 mehr Watt braucht als der Jetzige PII X6 1100 BE.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## The-Hyper (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also, 

ich hab ein Bild von meinem Board hochgeladen, wo ich markiert habe welche Karte wo steckt.
Die plätze wo nicht markiert sind, sind frei bzw. unbenutzt. Ich glaube das ist die beste Lösung um die Karten zu platzieren.
Die ATI Karte ist somit genau unter meinen sehr großen CPU kühler. Der CPU-Kühler absorbiert also auch etwas die Wärme von der ATI Karte. 
Keine Sorge, meine CPU Temps sind auch nach 30min. Intel Burn Test im grünen bereich  


Wie gesagt habe ich mich an die Anleitung gehalten.


Der 258.96 Treiber läßt sich nicht installieren, kommt eine Meldung. Keine Hardware gefunden!!!
Gestern habe ich den PhysX_9.10.0514 installiert. Alles funzt wie am Anfang, aber der 258.96 Treiber läßt sich nach wie vor nicht Installieren. 

Ich habe jetzt Installiert: *ATI 11.11* & *nvidia 259.36* & *PhysX_9.10.0514* & *1.04ff*
Alles funzt, 20 bis 30 fps mehr.
Nur halt das die ATI auf 8 und nicht wie üblich auch 16 fach läuft. Aber wie ich hier gelesen hatte macht das ja kein Unterschied.

Liebe Grüße
Hyper


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ich hatte schon auf asus Geschaut..wie dein Mainboard Auschaut.
Wenn die nv in den Lezten Slot passt mache sie da rein. über der soundkarte.
Wenn nicht nimmst den zuvor.


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Maniskryptus:
600 watt iss doch recht eng..
Dein X6 frisst doch schon 125 watt- 140 watt ca.
Die Amd glaube 200 watt.
Und die gt über 200 watt. 
Gneu weiss ich des ne aus dem Kopf.
Musste Mal bei Bequeit Nt rechner ausrechnen deine Wattzahl dann haste es genau..
direkt auf der Bequietseite.
Scheint aber auch so als haste kein Marken Nt oder 80 + also hast niemals die die 600 watt. wenns hochkommt 450 watt.
Niemals Sparen am Nt..
Zumal du auch nen Stromfresser an Cpu hast.. ein Gute 750 wat 80 + modular würde dein Rechner gut tun


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Maniskryptus du kannst auch in mein Teamspeak 3 kommen, fals du ein Headset hast. Dann deine 12v Leistung finde ich schon bedenklich, aber mit undervolting(CPU,NV) und underclocking lässt sich da noch was reißen. 
Und bei FluidMark 1.3.1 funktioniert PhysX nur mit ein Trick!
 Einfach die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll)
im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Benchmark.
Und bei FluidMark 1.4.0 funktioniert PhysX nur mit ein Trick!
 Einfach die Dateien (PhysXDevice.dll)
im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Benchmark.

The-Hyper zwischen 8 und 16X liegt 1% unterschied.


----------



## Maniskryptus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Servus, 

Danke für die Antworten.

Ja mir ist nun auch aufgefallen das der Absturz nur bei der Auflösung 1920x1080 kommt, darunter ist alles im Grünen berreich und die 12 Volt Schiene Schwankt zwischen 11.28 und 11.48 V

Habe die NV Karte jetzt auch wieder eingebaut, diesmal aber in den letzten PCIe Slot, dürfte ein x4 sein. Meine CPU schwankt auch zwischen 3301 und 3878 MHz je nach dem was ich mache, im Schnitt ligt die Taktrate bei ~3500 MHZ, ich habe aber nichts Übetraktet!

TS3 wäre nat möglich, ich habe demzufolge auch ein Headset   Erst aber ab ca 20 Uhr die Möglichkeit!

Greez


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Maniskryptus kein Problem bin ich da, bin der serveradmin.
gut. z.b. Turbo aus und VCore um 0.05v senken. sowie von der geForce den takt um 5-10% senken.


----------



## Maniskryptus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich habe jetzt nur mal die Bios Einstellungen auf Optimal und die Taktraten von der NV runtergesetzt. 600 auf 500 und 900 auf 800 MHz

Jetzt läuft Fluid in allen Auflösungen durch.

Mal BF3 antesten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: 
Joa, also BF3 ging schon um einiges besser, hat knapp 10 Minuten gehalten statt 1 Minute wie vorher!

Also, Spannung auf der 12 V Schiene hat wenig geschwankt, min. war 10.73 V max. war 11.28V und Durchschnitt war 10.96V 
Das ist deutlich zu wenig, 11.20 Volt wäre ja noch Vertretbar! Aber hmm kann doch nicht sein... =(


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

glaube bist auf der sicheren seite wenn dir neues Nt holst. Bevor du dein system schrottest


----------



## Haxe 18 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Nach PhysX update auf 9.11.11.07 (Nvidia 270.61 WHQL Treiber) geht nix mehr.
Bei Fluid Mark immer CPU=PhysX 
Hab ausch den Hybrid Patch 1.05ff drüber gehauen nützt nix
HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

musste doch den alten erste deinstallieren. dann den neuen drauf updaten hilft da nix. alles neu deinst und inst(ausser windows)


----------



## Maniskryptus (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



K3ss3 schrieb:


> glaube bist auf der sicheren seite wenn dir neues Nt holst. Bevor du dein system schrottest



Ich denke auch, nur das muss erst noch ein paar Tage warten 

Danke euch.


----------



## jsdodger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi @ all

Zuerst einmal ein danke schön an Dich Gordon-1979 und Deinen Hammers Support den Du hier machst.
Bisher war alles immer sehr gut verständlich und ich hab auch alles hinbekommen.
Nur jetzt hab ich ein Problem welches ich hier kurz ansprechen will, vielleicht kannst du auch mir helfen.

Hatte bisher den 1.04ff und den 0514'er physX in Verbindung mit nem 275er NV-treiber installiert. Hat alles wunderbar gefunzt 
Jetzt habe ich (da 560er gtx und Battlefield usw.) den neuen 285.62 und die 621'er physX drauf und auch jetzt funktioniert das meiste! Alles bis auf Batman AA. Kann das Spiel nichtmehr starten, bekomme dann einen Bluescreen mit Fehlerquelle " nvlddmkm.sys ". Ist das evtl. ein Bug im 1.05ff? Oder was kann noch Ursache sein? Alle anderen Spiele laufen, auch der Fluid-Bench!
Das mit dem 1.04ff alles wunderbar gefunzt hat und auch lief konnte man im Batman Bench am besten sehen und auch fühlen , hatte bis zu 300% mehr fps (siehe Anhang). Für mich der Beweis das es gefunzt hat .
Gerade in Bezug auf Batman (kommt ja die Tage der neue) wäre mir wichtig das es wieder läuft.
Frage: Bekomm ich das zum laufen oder muß ich zurück auf den alten 1.04ff? Bzw. geht das so einfach, kann ich einfach den 1.04ff drüber laufen lassen oder muß ich da ganz bestimmt vorgehen oder sogar am besten alles neu aufsetzen?

Zur Info meine Sys-Daten:

Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD7
AMD PII X6 1090T@3,9GHz
16GB Corsiar Vengance
3x Powercolor 5870LCS
1x ASUS GTX 560 DCII OC
BeQuiet DarkPower Pro 8 1000Watt
Windows Seven Ultimate 64bit (alles auf dem neusten Stand)


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

bei batman schmiert mir der nv treiber auch ab. ab den 258.96 mit pysx 514 und ff 1.04.
Läuft.
Bei mir war es immerso des ich die Treibe reinstall und dann nach neustart wieder aufziehe.


----------



## K3ss3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

patch dauert noch ne weile vieleicht gehts danne


----------



## jsdodger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hmm, bei mir lief es auch mit nem 275er noch. Aber gut, dann bin ich ja net der einzige der das Problem hat/hatte.
Re-installen und dann neu machen versteht sich.
Hatte da auch mal was gelesen das man Batman auf Dx9 umstellen soll, dann würde es besser laufen. Da hatte ich aber glaub ein APPCRASH-Problem, weis nemme genau. War was in ner Config wo man da ändern musste, aber finde die Site nichtmehr und auch die dazu gehörige Config nicht , Batman hat soviele 

Patch!? Wie lange etwa? 
Ok, dann warte ich ne Weile, zock grad eh kein Batman.

Danke für's schnelle Antworten...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ The-Hyper NVIDIA GeForce 285.79 Beta hat PhysX 9.11.11.07, aber wird vom 1.05ff nicht unterstützt. und hat ein treiber bei dir funktioniert?





Haxe 18 schrieb:


> Nach PhysX update auf 9.11.11.07 (Nvidia 270.61 WHQL Treiber) geht nix mehr.
> Bei Fluid Mark immer CPU=PhysX
> Hab ausch den Hybrid Patch 1.05ff drüber gehauen nützt nix
> HILFE !!!!!!!!!!!


 
NV-teiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff ,hat aber noch bugs (d.h. Bluesreens und co.)
Achtung Die neuen 285.xx Treiber können ein BlueScreen verursachen.(BCCode: 3B)
geht batman.
NV-teiber 258.96/69  + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff 
jsdodger nimm die 270.xx + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff


*Hey Leute.
Mein Thread existiert über 2 Jahre und hat Antworten: 1.850 und Hits: 180.921
Hammer.*


----------



## K3ss3 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Weil des die beste anleitung ist die zufinden ist. 
Und hier mann auch Anklang findet für sein Problemchen.
und nicht Zuhörer oder zulesen bekommt.. Willst Physx .. kauf die ne Richtige nv.
Oder was willst damit zu hoher Strom ..oder hast games wo des Brauchst?
Zb bei Cod Mw3 - entäuschend nicht dabei Physx..
Bc2 .. leider auch nicht.
Bf3 muss ich passen.. habs noch ne Gespilet.
Einzigste wo ichs bei den neuen weiss ist: batman , mirrors edge ..bf2 Mafia2 , Ghost Recon Advance Warfigther.. und älter games..
Schade finde ich. 
Da es doch interessantes Thema ist. seitdem Nvidia ageia aufgekauft hat.
Einzigste was ich noch ne so richtig Durchsehe ist : der Cuda zu was das da iss.


----------



## The-Hyper (17. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich nochmal... leider 

Also, nochmal von vorne!

Wie erwähnt habe ich mich an die Anleitung gehalten;

-_*Am Anfang*-_ ATI 11.11 & nvidia 259.36 & 1.04ff <= *FUNZT einwandfrei* (ich kann bei JX3Bench enable Physx wählen)

-_*Gestern*_- nvidia 258.96 läßt sich *NICHT* Installieren. Kommt eine Meldung, irgendwas mit keiner Hardware gefunden und danach eine Meldung von Windows, Software würde nicht richtig Installiert.
                               Also habe ich es mal nur mit dem *PhysX_9.10.0514_* probiert. Der hat sich Installieren lassen. FERTIG ok, ich dachte es FUNZT alles.

-_*Heute*_-  Wir erinnern uns an Gestern (habe lediglich nur den PhysX_9.10.0514_ Installiert) Ich mache Heute den JX3Bench auf und kann *nicht* mehr "enable Physx" wählen (Hacken rein, hacken raus). Jetzt habe ich alles von Nividia deinstalliert. Im Abgesicherten Modus mit Driver Sweeper drüber. Nach Neustart, hm mal sehen, versucht den 258.96 Treiber zu Installieren. Geht nicht, selbes Problem wie oben beschrieben. Also habe ich Kurzer Hand wieder den 259.36 Treiber drauf gepackt und siehe da es FUNZT. JX3Bench "enable Physx" kann ich Markieren und Demarkieren.

*Aktueller Stand & Benchtest:* ATI 11.11 & nvidia 259.36 & 1.04ff <= FUNZT => FluidMark 1.2.0 => Physx von GPU: *183 POINTS / 30 FPS* ----------  Physx von CPU: *33 POINTS / 6 FPS*
Kann sich doch sehen lassen, oder? 


*...jetzt meine frage:* Ist den der nvidia 258.96 Treiber so toll, kitzelt der wohl so viel raus, ist er zwingend????

Liebe Grüße
Hyper


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Der GeForce Treiber ändert nichts, nur die PhysX System-Software ändert die Leistung der PhysX Karte. Bei einer dezidierten Karte ist der Treiber nur da das sie funktioniert. Daher installiere mal die 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff Patch. Also einfach drüber installieren. und den 1.05ff Patch im abgesicherten modus.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html#download


----------



## The-Hyper (17. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der GeForce Treiber ändert nichts, nur die PhysX System-Software ändert die Leistung der PhysX Karte. Bei einer dezidierten Karte ist der Treiber nur da das sie funktioniert. Daher installiere mal die 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff Patch. Also einfach drüber installieren. und den 1.05ff Patch im abgesicherten modus.
> download from Guru3D.com


 

*FUNZT*

geiler shice

DANKE MAN 

*ABER:* Bei BF3 habe ich jetzt lags, nein, keine i-net lags, alles lagt ruckelweise: Sound, Bild, Fps 
liegt bestimmt am 1,05ff


----------



## K3ss3 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

was geht beim 1.04?
ich zocke auch bf3 mit den. 258,96 514 er sf und 1.04 zocke alles damit 
hab ne solche probs.
Glaube biss der 1.05 ausgreift iss dauert noch nen wenk


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

The-Hyper und K3ss3 der 1.05 ist ausgereift. Die PhysX karte hat nichts mit BF3 zu tun, soner den imaginären Monitor deaktivieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ab NV-teiber 285.38 BETA, Treiberproblem:
Blu-ray-Problem "nvlddmkm.sys": Lösungsansatz für Leid geplagte Filmfreunde - windows 7, bugs, nvidia


----------



## artjom 2033 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

wurde sicher schon gefragt ,aber es sind monströse 47 seiten die ich nicht alle durchlesen kann /will 
was braucht man mindestens ?würde eine 9400 gt reichen ?


----------



## Crenshaw (26. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hab ne 9500 gt und die reicht locker


----------



## artjom 2033 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

würde auch eine 8400 gs reichen (gibts gerade günstig)


----------



## The-Hyper (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



artjom 2033 schrieb:


> wurde sicher schon gefragt ,aber es sind monströse 47 seiten die ich nicht alle durchlesen kann /will
> was braucht man mindestens ?würde eine 9400 gt reichen ?




Also ich habe diese hier: ENGT 430/DI

Hier gibt es die Karte auch bei Mindfactory: 1024MB Asus GeForce GT 430 DirectCU Passiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
Wenn du nach 00:00 Uhr bestellst, ist der Versand Kostenlos 

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Karte hat nen Passiv Kühler, dass heißt keine Lüftergeräusche.
Die Karte würde bei mir nicht wärmer als 60 grad. Meiner Meinung nach reicht diese Karte völlig aus. 
Es muss wirklich keine Karte sein die viel Kostet und/oder ordentlich Leistung hat. Wenn die ATI Karte Power hat, dann ist das ausreichend.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



artjom 2033 schrieb:


> würde auch eine 8400 gs reichen (gibts gerade günstig)


 
GeForce Grafikprozessoren, die NVIDIA PhysX Technologie unter !!!
Eine 8400 gs hat kein PhysX eine GeForce 405,GeForce GT 220,GeForce 9500 GT,GeForce 8600 GT oder GeForce GT 520 haben PhysX. aber ich würde lieber zu eine  stufe höher tendieren:
GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 430 oder GeForce GT 530.


----------



## Duke_E (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hatte bisher ne 9600gt im Einsatz, musste aber leider wegen einem Notfall raus. Nun muss dann eine 8600GT ran wegen Alice (high) und Batman AC (normal) und ich finde, sie erledigt die Aufgabe absolut zufriedenstellend! Wobei ich bei Batman noch nicht viel rumprobiert habe (Nebel und Zeitungen auf dem Boden funzen zumindest), der Launcher beklagt aber das Fehlen einer PhysX Hardware, deshalb noch kein 100&ige Sicherheit, ob alles so richtig funktioniert.

Jemand mit "Batman - Arkham City" Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bei Batman Arkam City im Binaries\Win32 die Datei PhysXDevice.dll Löschen und PhysX geht.


----------



## artjom 2033 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

danke für die hilfe


----------



## dillan (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe ein GA 870A UD3.
Das Unterstützt ja 2 Grafikkarten.
Meine Frage wäre, wenn ich eine 2. Karte einbaue, ob meine 6870 immer noch im PCIx16 läuft oder dann auf 4 gedrosselt wird?

Welche Karte wäre denn so für 50-75€ zu empfehlen?
Macht die Speicheranbindung da nen wirklichen Unterscheid? Je mehr Streamporzessoren, desto besser?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten könnte.

Grüße aus Dublin


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

das  GA 870A UD3 hat einmal PCIe 16X(elektrisch 16x) und PCIe 16X (elektrisch 4x)
elektrisch = Anbindung 
Dann der AMD 870 Chipsatz hat 22PCIx Lanes. Das heißt deine 6870 läuft im 16x und die PhysX im 4x. Was total ausreicht.
Dann GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 430 oder GeForce GT 530 würde ich empfehlen, als Geen-Edition mit Passiv Kühler


----------



## Crenshaw (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wie siehts denn bei dem aus?

GA-MA790FXT-UD5P

Da laufen doch beide mit 16x oder?


----------



## dillan (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Gordon-1979 danke sehr. Dann werd ich mich mal nach 430 bzw 530  umschauen. 

Nochmals vielen dank.


----------



## poiu (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

hallo Gordon-1979

irgendwie will das bei mir nicht funktionieren, hatte das damals mit einer GTX 260 Probiert und es lief

jezt hab ich hier eine 8600GTS, diese ist doch auch tauglich, es funktioniert aber einfach nicht, hab dann eine GTX 8800 eingebaut siehe da läuft  

Die 8800GTX ist mir aber einfach zu laut & Heiß um die als PhysX u nutzen, außerdem läuft die dauernd @Full Speed

werde es morgen nochmal testen, aber irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## Duke_E (29. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Gordon-1979

gehen bei Dir denn DX11 Effekte (Tessallation)?
Bei mir ist im Benchmark nichts davon zu sehen, während PhysX super läuft...

Radeon 5870  (11.11b) + 8600GT


----------



## dr.goodwill (29. November 2011)

Hab ne 9800Gtx+

Läuft Super.

Möchte die jemand haben?
Mit WaKü und vollständigem lüfterkühler...


----------



## poiu (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Duke_E

wenn du kein Tessallation hast dann gehe in denn CCC auf Tessallation und stelle von AMD optimiert, auf anwendungsgesteuert


----------



## Duke_E (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

hatte ich schon getestet, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich deinstalliere nun mal alle ATI/AMD Treiber und hau mir mal den neuesten Beta drauf (22.11.). Bin gespannt...

edit:
So, wie es aussieht funktioniert in keiner Einstellung DX11 in Batman - AC, egal ob PhysX, AA, Vsync, ... an oder aus. DX11 Demos hingegen (z.B. Lady Bug, Unigine Heaven) laufen anstandslos).
Somit hat mein Problem nichts mit dem mehr Thread zu tun, trotzdem Danke für den Tipp! Wenn mir die Lösung gelingt, poste ich es hier trotzdem mal...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

doch tess geht, aber es ist bei aus zu mittel nur geringfügig zu sehen.


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

so jetzt schein PhysX doch mit der 8600 bei mir zu funktionieren

mit ati CCC 11.11b funktionierten keinerlei Kombinationen von

258.69/258.96/270.xx + 9.10.0514 physX/9.11.0621 physX + mod 1,04/5

erst mit:

285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff


----------



## Duke_E (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

noch mal zu DX11 Effekten, es liegt doch an dem Mischbetrieb von ATI und Nvidia! Denn wenn ich die 8800 im Gerätemanager deaktiviere, funktionieren die DX11-Effekte (Tessallation), reproduzierbar in der Benchmark.
Irgendwie scheint bei mir die Nvidia das System unter Batman auf DX9 "herunterzustufen". 

edit: u.U. liegt es an den PCIe Slots, in den ich die Grakas stecken habe (z.T. Nvidia in 1 und ATI in 2)? Leider nicht wahr, da schon alles korrekt gesteckt (ATI in 1, Nvidia in2).
MB: Asus P7P55D

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ein DX11 patch kommt noch für Batman. also, Geduld.


----------



## micha30111 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo Zusammen,

bin gestern sehr günstig an eine Nvida GT 220 mit 512 MB RAM gekommen und dachte mir ich probiere es auch einfach mal, da ich mir das neue Batman gekauft habe. Als Hauptkarte besitze ich eine ATI Radeon 6850 und nutze den Catalyst 11.11c. Aber ich bekomme es partout nicht hin das Physik X verwendet wird. Keiner der Vorgeschlagenen Benchmarks zeigt mir, dass Physik X genutzt wird, auch wenn ich es im Nvidia Center aktiviert habe. In keiner der hier geposteten Treiber und Keksvarianten.

Mein System:

Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
MSI 870A G54
ATI Radeon 6850 ( PCI 16x )
Nvidia GT 200
16 GB PC 1666 Speicher

Hat jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache. Als letztes installierte ich das von Gordon 1979 empfohlene Gespann ( Variante 5 ). Ich werde jetzt meinen Rechner einfach mal neu Aufsetzen ( wird eh mal wieder Zeit ) und melde mich danach nochmal.

Liebe Grüße,

Micha

Edit: Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen. Nach Neuinstallation und anschliessender 285.62 mit der enthaltenen PhysikX Version und dem Patch 5ff konnte ich mit Fluidmark 1.31 endlich sehen dass es funzt  So nun Sicherung des Systems und dann Batman installieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

anhang geht nicht.


----------



## micha30111 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich spiele Batman mit dem Original Patch, und ich kann beides aktivieren... Da ich aber nur ne GT 220 und Radeon 6850 habe, zwingen die maximale Tessallation Einstellunge meinen Rechner schwerstens in die Knie.. aber ich kann beides parallel aktivieren...


----------



## micha30111 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> anhang geht nicht.



Danke aber es funzt jetzt.. habe vorhin Batman getestet und kann jetzt auch die Umgebung schroten 

Geiler "Job" den Du hier machst...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Danke, danke. Lese ich immer gerne. Und habe auch noch Teamspeak für Notfälle.


----------



## thedoginthewok (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo

Hab ne Frage zu Update 10: Was hat es da mit dem BlueScreen auf sich ? 

Habe vor das ganze bald zu realisieren. Wenn ich das tue, kann ich aber kein CUDA mehr nutzen, hab ich das richtig verstanden ?

Was ist, wenn ich eine Hauptgrafikkarte von ATI fürs rendern habe, eine Nvidia 8800 GTX für PhysX und eine 8800 GTS für CUDA ? geht das ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

*DAS GEHT NUR BEI PHYSX NICHT BEI CUDA. CUDA geht nur ausschließlich bei nVidia, das heist: 
 Der Monitor darf nur dann bei der nVida angschlossen sein und nicht bei der ATI*

NV-teiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff ,hat aber noch bugs aber unterstützt alle nVidia PhysX GPUs 
Bluescreen-Problem BCCode 3B mit nvlddmkm.sys: Lösungsansatz für Leid geplagte bei PCGH:
Blu-ray-Problem "nvlddmkm.sys": Lösungsansatz für Leid geplagte Filmfreunde - windows 7, bugs, nvidia


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Passender heise Artikel hierzu:
*
NVIDIAs CUDA-Technik bald auch für AMD-GPUs*


----------



## nissl (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kurze frage braucht man da diese obere Brücke?
Darüber wurde irgendwie noch kein Wort verloren. ist es so selbstverständlich das man die braucht oder garnicht benutzen darf? 

Sonst jemand vielleicht einen Tip für das Setup mit ner HD5830 und 9800GTX+ ? 

Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

nein die passt nicht und würde die Karten bei Verbindung beschädigen. Also nur bei Crossfire oder SLI einsetzten.


----------



## Jläbbischer (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ein grosses Danke für deine Anleitung, leider klappts bei mir nicht so wirklich 

Habe folgende HW:

Board: Asus M5A97 Pro
ATI: Radeon 5870 Stock
Nvidia: GeForce 520GT Stock
Ati im 1. Slot, Nvidia im zweiter 16er Slot (4er Anbindung)
8GB Ram
7 Home Premium 64

Treiber für die Nvidia ist der empfohlene 285.38 mit Mod 1.05ff, PhysX der bereits im Treikber vorhandene 9.11.0621.
JX3 funktioniert logischerweise nicht, Fluidmark und Nurien tuns. Star Tales stürzt gleich mit ner Fehlermeldung ab, dass eine Datei nicht gefunden werden könne. 

Tja und Mafia produziert den nervigen nvddm.dll-Fehler. Kann gerade auf die schnelle auch nicht die Treiber alle neu installieren. Sonst noch Ideen, wie man das lösen könnte?

P.S. kann komischerweise nauch nicht das DLC-Package meiner Director-Cut-Version installieren, was aber sicher nichts mit dem Grafikprob zu tun hat, aber ich 
erwähns zu Sicherheit mal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Vielleicht hilft die Post nr. #1886. denn nvddm.dll-Fehler ist ein NV Standard Problem.
Oder diese Treiber testen: 285.58 / 285.62 / 285.79


----------



## Jläbbischer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So...

Die Hilfe aus Post 1886 hab ich versucht. Damit bin ich gar nicht klar gekommen.

Kompletter Deinstall aller Nvidia-Treiber/ Programme mit anschliessendem Neustart, Driversweeper und nochmaligem neustart, sowie Neuinstallieren von Version 285.62 und 1.05ff hat so gut wie nichts gebracht.
Der Star Tales-Bench läuft nun. Aber sobald das Mädel durch den Vorhang ist und der eigendliche bench beginnt, sieht man vor lauter Dreiecken nichts mehr.

Zum Absturz kommt es allerdings immer noch. Getestet mit dem Dark Void-Bench.

Anleitung zum patchen auf S. 1 wurde jedenfalls exakt befolgt. Inkl. dem wieder entfernen des imaginären Monitores.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

*Bluescreen-Problem BCCode 3B mit nvlddmkm.sys: Lösungsansatz für Leid geplagte bei PCGH:*
Im abgesicherten Modus müssen Sie den aktuell installierten Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren. Sie finden die Option in der Systemsteuerung unter Programme und Funktionen. Am Ende der Installation wird Sie Windows auffordern, das System neu zu booten. Verneinen Sie das und gehen in den Ordner _C:\Windows\System32\_. Dort suchen Sie den Unruhestifter in Form der nvlddmkm.sys und löschen ihn. Etwaige Administratorfragen können Sie mit "Fortsetzen" bestätigen. Oft finden sich noch einige nvlddmkm-Dateien unter _C:\Windows\System32\Driverstore\Filerepository\_ und _C:\Windows\winsxs\_. Auch diese müssen aus ihrem System getilgt werden. Sobald sich die Dateien nicht mehr auf dem Rechner befinden, können Sie den Rechner neustarten. Tun Sie das jedoch in den abgesicherten Modus hinein und installieren Sie dort den Treiber, welchen Sie am Anfang heruntergeladen haben. Anschließend starten Sie in den Rechner abermals neu. Dieses Mal aber in den normalen Modus.


----------



## Jläbbischer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Jupp, nach der Anleitung hat ichs gemacht, aber es hat nicht gleich funktioniert. Heute Morgen komischerweise schon.

Heute Morgen dann endlich erstmal sämtliche sys-Dateien gelöscht. Anschliessend sogar noch die Nvidia ausgebaut. Und erst wieder eingebaut, nachdem ich Driversweeper, CCcleaner und ein Dateishredder-Prog drüberlaufen lies, Karte wieder rein und mit 285.38 Beta installiert.

Ergebnis hat sich nicht geändert. So langsam glaube ich, dass die 520 der Verursacher ist und ich vielleicht doch auf eine 420/440 umrüsten sollte 

Wenn sonst noch eine Idee einfällt, um das zu verhindern?

Ach Ja, die Patch-Ausgabe meines letzten Versuchs:



> > It's been a long time...
> 
> [GET REGISTRY PATHS]
> OK
> ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Jläbbischer teste mal nur die 520 alleine. ob es dann noch probleme gibt.


----------



## Jläbbischer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kann ich mal testen.

Sollte eigendlich reichen, alle ATI-Treiber rauszuwerfen und einen meiner beiden Monitore an die Nvidia anzuschliessen, hoffe ich. Das Monster von ATI-Karte aus seinem Käfig rauszuholen, ist nämlich jedesmal eine Herausforderung bei dem gehäuse


----------



## Nobuddy0816 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo Gemeinde,

also bisher sind alle meine Versuche, dieses Gespann zum Laufen zu bekommen, fehlgeschlagen 

Die Specs:

ASUS Maximus II Formula Rev. 1.02g, neuestes BIOS, 2x PCIe x16 (Crossfire tauglich)
Palit GT 430 1GB
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
Win 7 Home Prem 64 bit

Die Radeon läuft derzeit mit dem Catalyst 12.1 Prev. Treiber


Was habe ich versucht:

- NV-Treiber 258.96 WHQL + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff -> fail (NV-GraKa wird vom Treiber nicht erkannt)
- NV-Treiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff  ->  fail (PhysX-Optionen in den Benchmarks bleiben ausgegraut)
- NV-Treiber 275.xx (über Windowsupdate installiert) + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff ->  fail (PhysX-Optionen in den Benchmarks bleiben ausgegraut)
- NV-Treiber 266.xx  + 9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff ->  fail (PhysX-Optionen in den Benchmarks bleiben ausgegraut)

Die im ersten Beitrag empfohlene Kombi für 400er GF funktioniert nicht, da der Installer des Treibers die Karte nicht findet.
Die anderen Kombinationen funktionieren insoweit, als dass die Karte vom Treiber erkannt wird und auch korrekt ins System eingebunden wird.
Sowohl über die "Fake-Monitor"-Variante, als auch mittels echt angeschlossenem Monitor, kann das NV-Panel geöffnet werden und es wird auch die GT 430 in den 3D-Settings angezeigt und ist angehakt.

Wie bin ich (jeweils) vorgegangen:

- NV-Treiber installiert
- Neustart im abgesicherten Modus
- Passenden Patch (je nach Treiber) problemlos durchlaufen lassen.
- NV-Panel geöffnet und geprüft.
- Benchmark gestartet

- Im Falle des Windows-Treibers (275.xx):
  - die gelieferte PhysX-Lib deinstalliert
  -  9.10.0514 physX + 1.04ff installiert und Patch wie beschrieben ausgeführt.

Die jeweils erfolglos getesteten Treiber über die Systemsteuerung deinstalliert und zusätzlich den Driver-Sweeper drüberlaufen lassen.

Verwendete Benchmarks:

- Jx3
- FluidMark 1.2.0

Keine der jeweiligen Kombinationen hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Physx-Funktionen in den Benchmarks aktivierbar waren.

Möglicherweise mache ich auch ein Fehler im Procedere!?

Fragen:

- Muss nach der NV-Treiberinstallation das System zunächst neu gestartet und durchgeladen werden um dann abermals einen Neustart zu machen für die Patchung im abgesicherten Modus?
- Muss die in den Kombinationen genannte PhysX-Lib in jedem Fall installiert werden, um diese dann zu patchen?

Bis hierhin erstmal.

Vorab danke für die Hilfe und vor allem Dank an Gordon für dieses Tut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Beim neuen 1.05ff mit NV-teiber 260.xx oder älter, ist das ein bisschen anders mit dem Testen:

Das sind die Testmöglichkeiten:
JX3-Benchmark funktioniert PhysX nicht mehr. !
3D-Mark Vantage funktioniert PhysX nicht mehr. !
 Mafia 2 funktioniert PhysX . 
 FluidMark 1.2.0 funktioniert PhysX . 
 Nurien Tech Demo v0.7 funktioniert PhysX . 
 Star Tales Benchmark funktioniert PhysX . 
FluidMark 1.3.1 funktioniert PhysX nur mit ein Trick!
 Einfach die Dateien (PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll) 
 im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Fertig.
FluidMark 1.4.0 funktioniert PhysX nur mit ein Trick!
Einfach die Datei PhysXDevice.dll im FluidMark Hauptordner in den Data Ordner verschieben und Fertig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff 
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._70a476ede1c3a23125e47bfbeb0d33acec9c13b7.cab
Für:
NVIDIA_DEV.0E23.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GTS 455)
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC4.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450)
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC5.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450)
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC0.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GT 440)
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE1.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GT 430)
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE2.01 (NVIDIA GeForce GT 420)


----------



## Jläbbischer (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Es läuft!

Allerdings nicht mit der 520er. Die geht zurück. Dafür hab ich jetzt ne 430er drin, die auf Anhieb Problemlos lief. Habe die Treiber aus deinem letzten Post mit Patch 1.05ff genommen. Brauchte noch nicht einmal den Schritt mit dem virtuellen Moni machen, wie es scheint.

Mafia II rennt und die Benches stürtzen auch nicht mehr ab. GPU-Z sagt mir auch, dass ich ne PhysX-fähige GPU habe. Fluidmark gibt mir sogar über 20 Punkte mehr, als mit der 520er Karte. Hat sich also gelohnt zu wechseln. Heute Abend wird dann noch Metro 2033 installiert und noch ein paar weitere PhysX-Spielereien, die ich mir grad bei Chip runterlade.


----------



## lol0011 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

lohnt sich so ein aufwand schon wenn ich eine HD 6850 als main nehme, und eine Gt220 warscheinlich als PhysX (bringt das soviel, dass es sich lohnt diese dafür zu kaufen?)
 Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten probleme?
Welche Mod-Version sollte man nehmen? immer die Neuste?
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee sogar klasse. Wirklich: ATI+Nvidia - The way it was meant to be played!


----------



## Crenshaw (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Funktioniert die Physx Karte bei jemanden in Batman Arkham City?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ja bei mir geht BAC mit PhysX,mit patch 1.01 läuft batman noch besser.
lol0011 kommt auf deine CPU und hdd speed an. aber eine 220 ist ok. aber die GT 430 ist besser.  Fähiber treiber mit PhysX ist auch da.


----------



## Crenshaw (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Welche Software Konfiguration nutzt du nochmal?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

für was? für BAC, nVidia oder ATI? Wobei ich das ATI Tray tool sehr gut finde. Bei BAC ist ein konfigurator dabei. 
Allen noch ein schönes neues Jahr.


----------



## GreatDay (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Habe eine HD5870, welche nV GPU würde sich da denn empfehlen?
Habe ein 480W Netzteil von SuperFlower

P.S. Sehr gute Arbeit, Gordon-1979

Edit:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Low-Profile-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail-.html

Ist die gut?


----------



## Jläbbischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich würd die nehmen. hab auch ne 5870 und mir grade eine 43er von Sparkle eingebaut.

Die Einstiegsmission von Mafia II wurde von Diashow zu fliessend.


----------



## GreatDay (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Danke.
Und vom Verbrauch her reicht das?


----------



## Crenshaw (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Insgesamt 
Also wie sieht deine Konfiguration bei AC aus? 
Bei mir läuft Physx auf hoch zwar auch auf der Cpu laggfrei aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass da weniger Partikel als bei den Demos sind 

Also Physx Version, Mod Version, Treiber Versionen etc


----------



## Jläbbischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kenne Superflower nicht. Markenfirma? Oder Ching Chong-China-Schrott?

Bei mir werkelt jedenfalls ein Enermax Liberty mit 400W und es scheint noch immer auszureichen. Aber spätestens zum nächsten Radeon-Update werd ich mir zu Sicherheit ein 500er dazuordern.


----------



## Crenshaw (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Superflower ist je nach Generation durchaus eine gute Marke


----------



## GreatDay (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Nene, kein Ching Chong-China-Schrott 

480W Super Flower Atlas Design Edition 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Jläbbischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Na, dann auf in die PhysX-Zukunft


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Super Flower Computer GmbH  
Boettgerstraße 17a
D-41066 Mönchengladbac
Super Flower ist eine Deutsche Firma.


----------



## Crenshaw (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wie sieht denn deine Konfig jetzt aus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

*NV-Treiber 258.69/96 + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff *mit dem AMD Treiber 12.1preview und ATI Tray tool 1.7.9.1573. 
Das CCC habe ich entfernt, gibt mir zu wenig VGA Leistung. 
Beim TOOL:
Tessl: auto mit 32 fach und AMD optimiert aus, der rest siehst du schon, da dieser mehr einstellungen hat.
Und:



> _Nach der Installation und einem Rechtsklick auf das ATI-Symbol unten  rechts im "System-Tray" ruft ihr den Menüpunkt "Tweaks" auf.  Anschließend geht es auf "Advanced Tweaks". In der nachfolgenden  Drop-Down-Box wählt ihr "Multi Threaded Support" aus und ändert den Wert  von 2 auf 4. Diese Zahl entspricht der Menge an CPU-Kernen eures  Prozessors. Anschließend wendet ihr die Settings an und schaut, ob es  funktioniert hat._


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ah nun weiß ich welche Treiber ich nutzen muss. Danke an Gordon. Freue mich schon auf den heutigen Abend und Batman mit PhysX. Gestern hat es leider nichts gebracht, aber kein Wunder, wenn man einfach den aktuellsten Treiber von AMD, den aktuellsten Treiber von Nvidia und einfach nur den Mod drüber haut 

Bin mal gespannt wie viel das mit meiner 8800GTS 512MB G92 iVm der 5870HD bringt  


Mein PC: sysProfile: ID: 50974 - CrAzYLuKe, jetzt aber mit ASRock 890GX Pro3, 890GX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) & TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB  PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (TED38192M1600HC11DC).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

NV-Treiber 258.69/96 + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff mit dem AMD Treiber 12.1preview. Bitte das nutzen


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hey,
also es funktioniert, aber ich habe nun folgende Konfig genommen: *NV-Treiber 258.69(beta)X32X64+PhysX_9.10.0514+Patch 1.04ff*update 5** 
Soll ich jetzt alles von Nvidia noch mal deinstallieren und gucken ob es so auch läuft?

Und ich habe in Vantage nun weniger. Habe jetzt 13.609 und vorher waren es 14.425 - komisch! Aber Batman Arkham City und JX3 liefen sehr gut!

ATI hatte ich 11-12_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl.exe.


Was meinst du bringt das jetzt mit den Treibern die du mir gesagt hast?


LG und vielen Dank! 




EDIT: CPU-Z funktioniert nicht und hier noch der 3DMark-Link: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3793230

EDIT2: Den? http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst121Previewdriver.aspx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

immer alles deinstallieren von NV bei jeden Treiber wechseln.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Funktioniert auch. Vorher habe ich aber nur den Preview-Catylst installiert und 14.125 Punkte erhalten. Kommt ja fast an die gewohnten Werte ran. 

Jetzt habe ich mit den neuen Treibern eine Benchmark mit Vantage gestartet und wieder nur 13.703. Ich mache wieder die erste Konfig mit dem neuen Preview-Treiber. Sollte wohl besser laufen nehme ich mal an!


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Achso, habe dieses Mal den .96 und nicht .69 gewählt. Ich probiere es noch ein letztes Mal mit dem .69 und der neuen PhysX Software aus


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich habe mich eben mal dazu entschlossen alle AMD, ATI & Nvidia Treiber zu deinstallieren.
Also auch die Chipsatztreiber sind rausgeflogen (hatte das damals nicht soooo ordentlich gemacht und danach ein Treiber-Update, deshalb nun via Software und Driver Cleaner & Co. gesäubert), weil ich u.a. beim Mainboardwechsel letzte Woche keine Neuinstallation von Windows gemacht habe.

Nun sind von Asrock die 4in1 Treiber nach den Previewtreibern der Grafikkarte drauf gekommen (wegen Onbaordgrafik) und danach noch schnell ein Biosflash der HD5870. Im Taskmanager habe ich noch paar Programme ausgeschaltet. Im CCC auch alles auf niedrig nach dem ich nur 15.125 erzielt habe, erzielte ich danach 15.183 - na ja das hätte ich mir auch sparen können  . Aber ich hatte heute auch Ergebnisse von 13.609, von daher in Ordnung 

Die GeForce war die ganze Zeit drin, aber ich habe das Windowsupdate unterbrochen, sodass nur der Standard-VGA Treiber für diese installiert war. 

Dann wieder PhysX installiert und 3DMark Vantage spuckt nur 13.813 aus


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Nachdem ich gestern lange mit den Treibern beschäftigt war hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr auf die Treiber. Spiele jetzt Arkham City ohne PhysX. Leider will das nicht so ganz wie ich gehofft habe. Habe jetzt auch keine Lust mehr und spiele einfach. Schade. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch einen Tipp? Ist vielleicht die Grafikkarte zu schwach?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



CrAzYLuKe schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich eben mal dazu entschlossen alle AMD, ATI & Nvidia Treiber zu deinstallieren.
> Also auch die Chipsatztreiber sind rausgeflogen (hatte das damals nicht soooo ordentlich gemacht und danach ein Treiber-Update, deshalb nun via Software und Driver Cleaner & Co. gesäubert), weil ich u.a. beim *Mainboardwechsel letzte Woche keine Neuinstallation von Windows gemacht habe*.


 
Was soll das denn??? Bitte mach dein Windows neu. PhysX funktioniert sonst nicht.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also ich habe jetzt die Mafia II Demo installiert und das Benchmark laufen lassen. Mit vollen PhysX und diesen Einstellungen aus dem THread hier: http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/benchmarks/84196-mafia-2-benchmark.html

habe ich ohne PhysX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit PhysX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sind die Werte ok? Scheint eigentlich ganz gut zu laufen mit PhysX, aber Batman nicht so  Wobei Batman auch ohne PhysX Probleme macht  Mein Rechner ist irgendwie zu schwach...Vielleicht muss ne SSD her? 


Für eine Neuinstallation habe ich gerade nicht den Nerv, geschweige denn die Zeit und Muse!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

CrAzYLuKe eine SSD wird dein Problem nicht beseitigen. Um eine Neuinstallation wirst du nicht herum kommen.
Im unseren TS3 62.75.170.244:1111  gibt es auch noch hilfe.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ok ich probiere jetzt gerade noch folgende Variante die hier beschrieben ist: Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff

1. Seite:
Latest WHQL GeForce driver (256): 285.58 / 285.62 (October 24, 2011) - works with v1.05ff (.62 in dem Fall)

Letzte Seite: Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff - Page 167
So habe ich das dann auch installiert und anstatt (ohne Treiber, Standard-VGA) 20fps, PhysX auf Normal (also hat er die CPU benutzt) und danach mit dem Treiber (das Umbenennen bzw. Löschen der Datei hat bei mir Bluescreens erzeugt, weshalb ich die Datei wieder zurück zum Urzustand gesetzt habe) und schon hatte ich 27fps im Durchschnitt der Benchmark. 

Kann sich sehen lassen. Nichts mit abgesichertem Modus etc. Einfach den Treiber genommen und schon lief das Ding. 
Weiß um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht wieso du da auch so nen Akt machst? Dort ist es viel simpler erklärt und dort werden auch neuere Treiber benutzt. Wieso willst du dann solche alten Dinger nehmen?


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hm ok also JX3Benchmark hatte angezeigt, dass kein PhysX Beschleuniger vorhanden ist, deshalb habe ich noch mal deine Empfehlung installiert und die Benchmark zeigt jetzt auch den PhysX Beschleuniger an.

Spiele jetzt auf PhysX Mittel und habe Tessellation auf Normal und AA auf High (Vorstufe von 2x). Somit kann ich flüssiger spielen. Wobei ich zwischenzeitlich das Gefühl hatte mit dem neuen Treiber schneller unterwegs gewesen zu sein, aber irgendwie wollte das nach der Neuinstallation nicht mehr...Komisch. Vielleicht läuft PhysX über die CPU schneller als über die 8800GTS 512MB G92? Habe die jetzt auf 3,6GHz hochgetaktet. 

Wie dem auch sei. Kein Nerv mehr mich damit rum zu schlagen. Ich lasse jetzt deine Einstellung so wie sie ist und habe die Details etwas runter geschraubt. Läuft auch! Ist halt leider keine Highen mehr das Ding, aber ist ja auch schon gut zwei Jahre alt (bis auf Mainboard und Speicher und mal ganz von der 8800GTS abgesehen...).

Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann noch eine neue Empfehlung hier rein oder auf der Ursprungsseite, aber solange mache ich nichts und außerdem zocke ich jetzt BF3. Ich finde was bei Arkham City nicht


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Das sind übrigens die Fluidmark Einstellungen und Ergebnisse. Aber die Karte ist für Batman etwas zu schwach. Welche ist denn empfehlenswert? Die 8800GTS ist ja zu langsam. Eure Empfehlung bBekommt man in der Bucht bestimmt relativ günstig von privat gebraucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

CrAzYLuKe
1. Fluidmark ist ein synthetischer Benchmark
2. Dein system läuft nicht korrekt
3. die 8800gts ist deinen System überlegen, denn sie hat 96 Stream-Prozessoren
4. deine PhysX Punktezahl ist zu niedrig 112 solltest du haben bei 20SPS

Daher mach dein System neu. Wenn du hilfe dazu brauchst, Teamspeak 3 Server 62.75.170.244:1111 ist fast immer Hilfe da.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Das System ist jetzt neu gemacht und ich habe folgende Werte:

PhysX: 83 (14 SPS) - GraphX: 83 (14 SPS). Also nur minimal mehr! Ich wusste, dass das Aufspielen des Systems nichts bringt, weil ich alles sehr sehr gründlich sauber gemacht habe! Aber ich hatte trotzdem nach über zwei Jahren mal wieder Lust auf ein frisches Betriebssystem, vor allem, weil am Samstag ne neue SSD kommt...

Zuerst habe ich die AMD Treiber installiert, dann die ATI sowie Sound und Netzwerktreiber. Natürlich viele Male neu gestartet. Dann habe ich NV-Treiber 258.96 (kein Neustart) + 9.11.0621 physX (Neustart) + 1.05ff (die Schritte wie sie beschrieben sind auf der ersten Seite) mit dem AMD Treiber 12.1 preview.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Da ich mir vorhin eine neue SSD gekauft habe und gestern nur zum Spaß schon mal formatiert habe um zu sehen ob deine Empfehlung was bringt, habe ich eben Win7 noch mal neu installiert. Die 8800GTS werde ich wieder installieren, wenn du einen neuen Rat für mich hast. Ich bin experimentierfreudig und deshalb sehr gespannt welcher Tipp als nächster kommt


----------



## GreatDay (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Limitiert die PhysX-Card eigentlich die ATi Karte wenn ich die über x8 Angeschlossen hab?
Bei Crossfire hätte ich dann ja 2x8 aktive Lines - trifft das hier auch zu?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

CrAzYLuKe Achtung bei einer SSD. da gibt es einiges zu beachten aber bei PCGH gibt es dazu einen Thread.
GreatDay eine PhysX Karte limitiert nicht sondern der PC(CPU,GPU,RAM,HDD)limitiert. So rum ist es richtig. Eine PhysX Karte arbeitet ab PCI-e4x immer noch mit sehr guter Leistung.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Gordon, ich habe die 830Series von Samsung mit 128GB. Mein Board hat ebenfalls Sata3 (also 6GB/s) und ist an Port 1. Weitere Infos habe ich mir bei Computerbase gezogen. Dort gab es einen guten Thread. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema.

Der PC ist soweit fast fertig eingerichtet und den nächsten Schritt würde ich dann gerne wieder mit der 8800GTS wagen. Eigentlich habe ich eine Empfehlung erwartet  Hast du eine? Hast du eine Idee wieso das nicht funktioniert hat mit den Empfehlungen von dir?
Könnte es sein, dass irgendein Programm das verhindert? Na ja deswegen soll der PhysX Mod ja im abgesicherten Modus installiert werden, richtig?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

nur im abgesicherten Modus denn irgendwelche Dienste können Fehler verursachen. SSD tool habe ich auch zu Tunen für Windows.
Empfehlung................ NV-Treiber 258.69 + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff und AMD 12.1 Beta. Mafia 2 zum testen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-anleitung-neues-update-181.html#post3618222 für abschalten von cloth.

Mega Empfehlung : Komm in das Teamspeak3, Headset brauchst du dafür.


----------



## GreatDay (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kann den nVidia-Treiber aus dem Post 4 nicht installieren da steht immer failed, welche Datei muss ich denn genau installieren?


----------



## GreatDay (20. Januar 2012)

Sorry 4 Doppelpost


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

welchen willst du installieren?


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2012)

NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff^^

Geht aber nicht


----------



## L0rdMetzger (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Îst das normal das im fluidmark die amd karte (6870) wärmer wird als die nvidia (450 gts)? Außerdem steht am ende immer crossfireX enabled... Ist das so normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bekomme immer einen Fehler da meine Hardware angeblich nicht erkannt wird was kann man da gegen machen, Gordon-1979?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

GreatDay welche Hardware hast du?
L0rdMetzger Welchen Fluidmark?


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

HD5870 - läuft
GT440 - wird als Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte erkannt
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX

Der nV-Treiber failed immer, wäre nett wenn du mir helfen könntest


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

wo steckt die 440 drin???


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Im PCIex16_3

Bei PCIex16_1 und PCIex16_3 soll man wohl die beste Leistung bei SLI/CF erzielen
Aber die Karte wird ja erkannt^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

deine 440 wird aber von windows erkannt?


----------



## GreatDay (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ja, aber nicht als solche sondern als eine Standard-VGA-Karte

Hättest du irgendeine Idee zur behebung des Problems?
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappen würde^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

stecke sie mal in den PCI-e4


----------



## GreatDay (22. Januar 2012)

Geht leider nicht, habe eine 2 Slot-Karte und in den Vierer passt nur noch eine 1 Slot Karte - habe die GeForce jetzt in den PCIe_2 gesteckt... nichts...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

teste den 266.35 + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff
das ganze testest du mit Fluidmark 1.4.0. und dabei musst du in Fluidmark 1.4.0. Ordner die Datei PhysXDevice.dll entfernen.
Dann Testen.
Batman AC oder Mafia II würde ich zu testen auch empfehlen.


----------



## GreatDay (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



> Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung.
> Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein Haupt- und ein imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden .
> Klicken Sie auf das Feld "Mehrere Anzeigen:" "Diese Anzeige erweitern" und wählen Sie "Desktop nur auf 1 Anzeigen"
> Übernehmen und dann auf Änderung Beibehalten Klicken
> ...



Da haptert's - musste das ganze mit dem 285.XX Treiber machen da direkt ein 275.XX Treiber installiert wird und ich diesen nicht downgraden kann...


----------



## Haxe 18 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hab auch eine 5870 mit ner GT440 als PhysX Card (Teiber: CCC 11.12 + Nvidia 285.62 + PhysX 09.11.1107+ 1.05ff ) und es läuf alles wie am Schnürchen. 
Jedoch wollte ich fragen ob ich die Nvidia Karte nun nur als reine PhysX verwenden kann oder ob ich sie auch für Spiele mitverwenden kann ???


----------



## Haxe 18 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@GreatDay
Den Imaginären Monitor brauchst du eigendlich garnicht. Da du wenn du deinen Monitor nicht direkt an die PhysX Card angeschlossen hast auch keine Einstellungen in Sachen PhysX vornehmen kannst.
Es reicht eigendlich schon wenn du mit BAT-Dateien im Anhang PhysX über GPU setzt. dann brauchste des mit dem Imaginären Monitor ned machen.


----------



## GreatDay (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wo kommt die Datei denn hin?
Hab genau die gleiche Konfig bei mir läufts aber nicht 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Haxe 18 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Einfach entpacken und die Datei mit GPU im Namen ausführen. dann sollte im Nvidia Treiber die GT440 als PhysX Card laufen. Wie gesagt bei mir läufts super. des mit dem Imaginären Bilschirm mach ich nur für Updates.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## GreatDay (24. Januar 2012)

Geht nicht 
Wo liegt denn der Fehler?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Haxe 18 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine 5870 mit ner GT440 als PhysX Card (Teiber: CCC 11.12 + Nvidia 285.62 + PhysX 09.11.1107+ 1.05ff ) und es läuf alles wie am Schnürchen.
> Jedoch wollte ich fragen ob ich die Nvidia Karte nun nur als reine PhysX verwenden kann oder ob ich sie auch für Spiele mitverwenden kann ???


 
Deine Treiber kombi kann ich nicht empfehlen, denn die verursacht Bluescreens:
Blu-ray-Problem "nvlddmkm.sys": Lösungsansatz für Leid geplagte Filmfreunde - windows 7, bugs, nvidia
dann der PhysX 09.11.1107 funktioniert nur bei jeden 10. PC.

GreatDay :
*Schritt 3: 
Gehe in die Systemsteuerung und Deinstallieren Sie alle ältere Nvidia-Treiber / nvida Physx / Nvidia Stereo-Vision u.s.w. 
 Bitte Deinstallieren Sie alle Nvidia-Treiber , sonst besteht die Gefahr, das PhysX nicht richtig funktioniert. 
 Zum Treiberleichen entfernen, Driver-Sweeper  ist aber keine Pflicht.*


----------



## Haxe 18 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also bei mir klappt die Kombi SUPER. Ich hatte bis jetz noch gar keine Bluescreen´s. 
Nur mein Mafia 2 benchmark Ergebnis ist um 1 FPS schlechter geworden


----------



## lm06a (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Funktioniert das ganze auch mit 2 AMD Karten und eiener Nvidea Karte?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ja das geht lm06a.


----------



## Haxe 18 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kann ich meine GT440 eigendlich nur für PhysX verwenden, oder auch als Unterstützung für meine 5870 in nicht PhysX kompatiblen spielen. 
Und ist eine GT260 als PhysX Karte besser als eine GT440 ?


----------



## GreatDay (26. Januar 2012)

Das Problem ist nur das Windows einen aktuelleren Treiber als die NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL- Version installiert  - so kann ich nur auf die latest Updaten...


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Driver Cleaner oder Driver Sweeper verwenden  und automatische Treiberupdates via Windowsupdate deaktivieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Haxe 18 schrieb:


> Kann ich meine GT440 eigendlich nur für PhysX verwenden, oder auch als Unterstützung für meine 5870 in nicht PhysX kompatiblen spielen.
> Und ist eine GT260 als PhysX Karte besser als eine GT440 ?


 Das ist kein crossfire. entweder ATI oder nVidia beides gleichzeitig geht nicht. Die ist nur mit PhysX möglich.


GreatDay schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das Windows einen aktuelleren Treiber als die NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL- Version installiert  - so kann ich nur auf die latest Updaten...


 
Internet trennen sollte es auch ermöglichen.


----------



## GreatDay (28. Januar 2012)

Ich hab eine GT440 mit DDR3 da wird der Treiber wohl nicht unterstützt...
Erst der 285.XX läuft problemlos oder mach ich was falsch?

Windows packt den 279.XX drauf, das scheint wohl das Minimum...


----------



## Haxe 18 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also wie gesagt bei mir geht alles. 
Hier auch noch mal ein Screenshot:


----------



## GreatDay (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bei mir geht's jetzt auch nur bekomme ich, wenn ich Mirror's Edge starte, einen BlueScreen -> nvlddmkm.sys 
Könnte es helfen wenn ich das System neu aufsetze?

P.S. Ich glaube der NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL unterstützt meine Grafikkarte nicht -> Asus GT 440 *GDDR3*


----------



## Haxe 18 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also bei mir lief die ganze Sache (alte PhysX Version) mit dem Treiber 270.61 wunderbar, bis auf das Update auf PhysX 9.11.1107. Da hat der Treiber Probleme gemacht und ich hab den aktuellsten Treiber (285.62) + PhysX 9.11.1107 aufgespielt.


----------



## GreatDay (31. Januar 2012)

Bei mir geht's jetzt auch, einigermaßen^^
Mirror's Edge freezt im 1&2 Chapter ab und zu und spuckt Grafikfehler aus aber ich denke mit Patch 1.01 sollte das laufen...


----------



## Killuminati (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine Nvidia 9600 GT als PhysX Karte mit dem System nutzen könnte ? Bekomme das mit dem Netzteil Rechner nicht auf die Reihe.

Windows 7
AMD Phenom X4 850 4 X 3,3 GHZ
2048mb AMD ATI HD 6950 
2 X 4 GB RAM
1 TB SATA Festplatte
550 W Netzteil

Würde dass Netzteil dafür reichen ?


----------



## GreatDay (31. Januar 2012)

Klar reicht das!
Wichtig ist auch das deine Hauptplatine zwei Grafikkarten unterstützt

Edit: Was für ein NT hast du denn?
Ein billig Netzteil könnte da schon stark am Limit sein - ein Marken NT reicht vollkommen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Infos aus der offiziellen Seite:
Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff
*9.11.1111* (January 31, 2012) - *not working* - _*download*_
*9.11.1107* (November 10, 2011) - *not working* - _*download*_
*9.11.0621* (July 29, 2011) - *works with v1.05ff* - _*download*_
und wer den  *285.58 / 285.62* nutzt und BCCode 3b, das ist normal und läst sich nicht ändern.
Haxe hör auf den Treiber zu empfehlen, da dieser verbuggt ist. Schön das  er bei dir läuft aber bei 90% der AMD/nV ist das nicht der Fall und kann  das OS schrotten. 
Ausserdem sieht man bei FluidMark keine Auslastung deiner Hardware, dann ist Fluidmark in Synthetischer Benchmark und kann mich bewertet werden, denn bei games mit PhysX ist der 285.xx zu verbuggt.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...er-Leid-geplagte-Filmfreunde/Multimedia/News/

Killu das könnt sehr eng werden. habe nämlich ein fast gleiches System wie du, und habe jetzt 700W 80+ OCZ NT.


----------



## Killuminati (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Mein Netzteil ist von 0EM und hat übrigens nur 500 W, war ein Tippfehler.

Wie viel Watt sollte mein Netzteil haben damit es funktioniert ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Enermax Power Supply Calculator
Bei meiner Hardware hatte ich ein 570W NT von trust drin aber das war zu wenig. 650W Hersteller egal außer Be Quiet kannst alles nehmen. Um die 70€ sollte man rechnen. Welches Mainboard hast du?


----------



## Killuminati (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Gigabyte GA-M68MT-D3P 

dieses Mainboard


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

mit diesen Mainboard ist kein ATI + nvidia oder crossfire oder SLI möglich.
Dann hat es nur HT-Bus 1.0(2000 MT/s) was zu wenig ist.
Einen veralteten Chipsatz NVIDIA® GeForce 7025/nForce 630a Chipset
und für DDR3 und AM3+ ist der Chipsatz gar nicht vorgesehen.
ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland kann ich empfehlen und kostet 67€ oder 78€


----------



## Killuminati (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> mit diesen Mainboard ist kein ATI + nvidia oder crossfire oder SLI möglich.
> Dann hat es nur HT-Bus 1.0(2000 MT/s) was zu wenig ist.
> Einen veralteten Chipsatz NVIDIA® GeForce 7025/nForce 630a Chipset
> und für DDR3 und AM3+ ist der Chipsatz gar nicht vorgesehen.
> ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland kann ich empfehlen und kostet 67€ oder 78€


tatsächlich ? :O 

habe diesen pc erst seit ungefähr einem monat 
eigentlich sollte auf das mainboard sogar eine 6er cpu passen
naja ich kenne mich nicht so mit mainboards aus

danke dir aufjedenfall


----------



## Jläbbischer (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Fertig-PC oder selbst zusammengestellt?

Fertig-PCs sind nämlich dafür bekannt, dass da das reinkommt, was auf dem Markt nur noch Ausschuss ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-M68MT-D3P (rev. 3.1)


1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 <----- Hier passt nur eine Grafikkarte drauf.
2 x PCI Express x1 slots <----- Hier passt *keine* eine Grafikkarte drauf.
1 x PCI slot <----- Hier passt *keine* eine Grafikkarte drauf.


----------



## merkurmb (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-M68MT-D3P (rev. 3.1)
> 
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 <----- Hier passt nur eine Grafikkarte drauf.
> ...


 
böse Tellerrand Grafikkarten:

Zotac GeForce GT 210 low profile, 512MB DDR3, DVI, HDMI (ION-GPU-A-E) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    = PCI Express x1 
Zotac GeForce GT 520 passiv, 512MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ZT-50610-10L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    = PCI


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@merkurmb 
1. die sollten auch PhysX können.
2. PCI-e x4 ist schon wichtig.
3. eine 520 ist zu langsam.
4. der PCI-Bus ist zu langsam
dein "böse Tellerrand Grafikkarten" kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

*Neue info:*
die nVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0203 ist da
ABER
Bitte nicht installieren
denn
sie wird vom 1.05ff nicht unterstützt.

Info auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Haxe 18 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Es hieß ja am Anfang mit diesem Patch funzt CUDA NICHT !!!!!!!
Wie erklärt ihr euch dann aber dass: ??????????????????????


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Richtig, die Schnittstelle wird da anders angesprochen. Denn das Programm sieht nur, da ist NV, Treiber korrekt und Ausführen. 
Aber es gibt nur wenige Programme die so arbeiten.
Bitte gib mal die Infos vom Programm, setze ich dann auf die MAIN.
THX für die info.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Leider werde ich zur Zeit kein Support zu Windows 8 , denn ich hasse Metro. 
Des weiteren hat Win 8 keine möglichen Treiber die PhysX ermöglichen denn der Mod 1.05ff unterstützt keine neuere PhysX System Software.


----------



## THYPUS (2. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

hallo ich habe hier eine geforce 8800 ultra die ich als physx-karte nutzen möchte aber ich kann den treiber nich installieren weil er die karte nicht erkennt...nur wenn ich meine hd 6950 ausbaue wird die 8800 ultra erkannt.  ich hab alles so gemacht wie in der anleitung steht und dann noch mal ein wenig anders versucht aber sobald ich die ati karte wieder einstöpsel is die geforce wieder verschwunden und der treiber lässt sich nicht starten bzw die treiberinstallation startet schon nicht wenn die amd karte eingebaut is. egal wie mans macht ! 

*NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32/X64+PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff* habe ich verwendet

noch mal kurz die hardware 
asus hd 6950 dcu II - renderkarte
gainward geforce 8800 ultra - physxkarte
asus m4a89gtd pro usb 3.0 - mainboard
bequiet dark power 900w - netzteil (sollte ja wohl reichen)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Aber kein Windows 8?


----------



## THYPUS (5. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

nee windows 8 verwende ich nicht. habe win 7 prof.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Test mal:
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL oder NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL  mit PhysX_9.11.0621 und Patch 1.05ff


----------



## THYPUS (6. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

der treiber macht wieder folgende fehlermeldung bei der installation: das setup-programm konnte keine passenden treiber für die aktuelle hardware finden und wird nun beendet.
die karten sind auch in den richtigen slots


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ist die Geforce voll funktionstüchtig? Genau wie Beide PCI-E ?
Windows mal neu aufgesetzt?
THYPUS wenn nicht komm ins Teamspeak:62.75.170.244:1111


----------



## Der-Schakal (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo wie isn das kann ich auch eine AMD und eine GTX 580 im verbund haben für PhysX oder ist es noch nicht möglich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Möglich ist alles wo PhysX Zertifizierung vorhanden ist, nur eine GTX 580 mit 512 Stream-Prozessoren und 300W TDP ist für alles System der Welt in Sachen PhysX-Gaming zu schnell. Eine GTX ist selbst mit Dual-Prozessoren, das heist 2x 12 Kerne immer noch zu schnell.
Meistens sind 96 bis 128 Stream-Prozessoren ausreichend.


----------



## Der-Schakal (12. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Na ja stimmt schon da ich aber jetzt wieder eine AMD habe die 7970 kann ich ja meine "alte" GTX 580 dafür weiter verwenden genug Power hat ja mein Netzteil


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

kleiner Tip:
1. Undervolten und runtertkten
2. den aller ersten treiber nehem der für die gtx 5xx Serie raus kam (262.99) , um problem zu vermeiden
NVIDIA DRIVERS 262.99 WHQL
3. auf die PhysX Version achten.


----------



## Stahlschrank (27. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo Gordon 1979.
Danke für die Mühe, die Du Dir hier machst.
Du hast THYPUS folgende Treiber empfohlen: "Test mal:
NV-teiber 258.96 WHQL oder NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL mit PhysX_9.11.0621 und Patch 1.05ff "
Diese Angabe stimmt nicht mit der Anleitung auf Seite 1 überein. 
Ich nutze eine GeForce 8800 GTX mit Radeon HD 5850 auf einem EVGA 780i. (1.05ff + 258.69 + 9.11.0621 )
Würdest Du mir die Empfehlung für THYPUS auch raten?
Und noch eine Frage, kann es sein, daß Physx auch ohne die Monitorerweiterung ( VGA ) vernünftig läuft?
Ich habe jedenfalls den eindruck....
Danke für Deine Mühe!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Stahlschrank die 258.69/258.96 oder 259.47 mit PhysX_9.11.0621 und Patch 1.05ff sind gute treiberkombis.
 die Monitorerweiterung empfehle ich nicht mehr, macht physX langsamer.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo also ich habe das GA990FX UD3 wie sieht es da aus ich habe momentan eine ATI 6790 am werkeln und habe noch eine 8600GTS rumliegen die als Physx dienen soll,
welchen Slot muss ich da nun genau nehmen 2x/4x/8x oder muss es der PCI-e 16_2 sein.
Weil irgendwie blicke ich nicht mehr durch


----------



## Vapor3Z (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Am besten die beiden empfohlenen SLI/CF Schnittstellen.
Das sind meistens 16_1 und 16_3


----------



## Stahlschrank (30. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Super, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (31. März 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also der Thread ist echt super gemacht klappt einwandfrei!
An die jenigen mit vielen PCI-e Ports nehmt einen PCI-e x4 das reicht locker aus um die ATI Graka mit Physx zu unterstützen.
Und sehr wichtig was hier fehlt da hatte ich sehr probleme Automatische Updates ausschalten sonst zieht er bei jedem neustart nach der installation
von Nvidia Updates und macht die ganze Arbeit zu nichte das habe ich auch schon den Themenersteller gebeten zu ändern.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@!!!Kenny!!! wurde eingepflegt. Siehe erste Seite.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Leute kann mit einer sagen wie man eine Tabelle einfügt???


----------



## Xenus5111 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wunder schönen Guten Tag.

Ich habe mich hier schon durch alle Seiten durch gelesen konnte jedoch nichts hilfreiches finden.
Und zwar geht es darum das ich noch eine MSI (Retail) GT520 Karte bei mir rumliegen habe die ich nun gerne als PhysX-Karte benutzen würde.
Nur ich weiß nicht welche Treiber Kombination dafür die richtige ist, bzw. ob diese Karte überhaupt unterstützt wird.

Ich danke schon im voraus...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Sollt gehen die MSI GT520 Retrail mit 1GB-VRAM.
Teste mal den treiber:
GeForce Forceware 262.99 Win 7| Vista (64-bit) download from Guru3D.com
GeForce Forceware 262.99 Win 7| Vista (32-bit) download from Guru3D.com
Mit 
PhysX9.11.0621 download from Guru3D.com
Und
physx-mod-1.05ff.zip


----------



## Xenus5111 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dicker13 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo,
Gordon-179 schau mal nach der Treiberkombo NV-296.10+PhysX9.12.0213+mod1.05ff 
bei mir läufts nach langem hin und her. Batman AA mit höchster Auflösung nur die Benchmarks fluid 1.4/1.3.1 kacken ab.
Vielleicht hast du ja eine Lösung für die Benchs.

PS:Nur das meine Hauptkarte jetzt ca. 80° bekommt bei BF3 da die GeForce vor dem Lüfter sitzt. 

Mein System:

AMD Bulldozer FX 8150 - 4200Mhz
Asus Crosshair V Formula
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR 3
2 x AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6870 Sapphire im CrossfireX
Zotac GeForce GT 440 für PhysX
OCZ Vertex 2
Win7 Ultimate 64 bit

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

dicker13 erste Seite Steht!!!
*PhysX System Software 9.11.1107
 PhysX System Software 9.11.1111
 PhysX System Software 9.12.0203
 PhysX System Software 9.12.0213
Funktionieren nicht, also bitte nicht installieren.*
NV-Treiber 259.47 +PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff
oder ForceWare 260.61/63/89/93/99 mit PhysX_9.11.0621 und Patch 1.05ff

Und deine Benchmarkwerte sind mit Fake-PhysX.


----------



## dicker13 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi Gordon,
Klar hab ich das gelesen auf der ersten Seite!

Was bedeutet Fake Physx?

Wenn ich bei Batman AA Physx aus habe und Benche fehlen einige Details zB. in der ersten Halle, die Fahnen oder
bei dem Aufseher, der Nebel am Boden. Das ist doch PhysX oder verstehe ich was Falsch.
Hab auch ohne die Nvidia Karte das mal laufen lassen, und da ist überhaupt nix zu sehen 
und alles ruckelt.

Erziehle ich mit den anderen Treiber noch bessere Ergebnisse?
Schau mal im Anhang die Datei, da schaut´s doch aus als ob es funktioniert.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Xenus5111 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



> Sollt gehen die MSI GT520 Retrail mit 1GB-VRAM.
> Teste mal den treiber:
> GeForce Forceware 262.99 Win 7| Vista (64-bit) download from Guru3D.com
> GeForce Forceware 262.99 Win 7| Vista (32-bit) download from Guru3D.com
> ...



Also den GeForce Forceware 262.99 Win 7| Vista (64-bit) Treiber kann ich leider nicht installieren, da dieser die Grafikkarte nicht erkennt. Der Treiber unterstütz soweit ich weiß auch nur die 580.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@dicker13 wenn es geht hast du Glück aber ich Supporte es nicht. Siehe erste Seite. Und noch was, ich werde es nicht auf der ersten Seite vermerken, da die nicht Supporteten Treiber mir nur Probleme im Forum bereiten. Daher ist es deine Sache was du tust aber bei Fehler kann ich die dabei nicht helfen. Ich mache mir immer die mühe Supporte for free, halte den Thread immer auf aktuellsten stand, helfe jeden und jeden Tag schaue ich mind. 2x rein und helfe sofort, aber wer hier auf eigene Verantwortung was testen will soll es machen. Wenn ihr(du) so was macht, testet erst ob es nach meine Anleitung korrekt funktioniert und nicht gleich ankommen und es geht nicht. @dicker13 denk darüber mal nach.
Außerdem stehe ich mit dem Dev.(Entwickler) in Kontakt. Sorry das ich so hart rüberkomme aber bitte teste auch mal nach meiner Empfehlung. 

@Xenus5111 installiere den aller ersten Treiber der für deine Karte raus kam.
Tut mir leid Xenus5111 das ich es dir nicht genauer sagen kann, da ich geldlich nicht die Möglichkeiten habe so was durch zu testen. Daher kann ich nur abschätzen welcher Treiber für die 520er gehen könnte. Hätte gern ein Sponsor der mir die Sache erleichtert, aber ist leider nicht möglich.
Siehe auch Teamspeak 3, bin auch täglich drin.


----------



## dicker13 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi Gordon,

ich finde auch super was du machst, und nur wegen diesem Thread hab ich mich überhaupt an die Sache ran getraut!
Wobei ich dich auch in meinem ersten Beitrag darum gebeten hatte, dass du mal die Treiberkombo überprüfen sollst und ich will hier nichts Supporten.
Was ich auch lobenswert finde ist das dieser Thread im Forum schon 2 oder 3 Jahre läuft! - HAMMER -

Habe es nach deiner Anleitung versucht, auch mit Treibern die du Supportest, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht stelle ich mich auch nur etwas Plump an, aber keiner der Treiber lief auf meinem System. Warum kA. !!! Alle die ich versucht habe ballerten mir eine Fehlermeldung raus, deswegen auch wenn es auf eigene Faust war, und trotz deiner Warnung mein Versuch. Alles auf eigene Gefahr und ohne Gewähr.
Im Anhang ist die Fehlermeldung zu sehen, die ich von den Treibern bekomme, vielleicht kannst du mir Helfen dann verwende ich auch ganz klar welche die stabil, sicher und ohne Bugs sind. Das ist der 259.47 der meine Grafikkarte auch unterstützen sollte laut deiner ersten Seite.

Wollte hier niemanden persönlich angreifen sondern nur meine Erfahrungen posten, vielleicht bin ich ja nicht alleine auf der Welt!


Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ich meine du solltest mal den von mir empfohlenen PhysX Treiber. 
PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff denn der aller neuste mach öfters Probleme.
Mir fehlt halt ein Sponsor um alle PhysX Karten testen zu können.


----------



## dicker13 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hey,
das ist ja das Problem der von dir empfohlene Treiber geht ja nicht siehe Anhang.
und die Karte ist ne GT 440 von Zotac.
Hab auch noch ne Menge andere Treiber probiert von der Guru Seite aber alle ohne Erfolg.

Wie meinst du das mit Fake PhysX?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Fake PhysX das dein nVidia nicht richtig funktioniert. Bei Fluidmark sollte sie 80-100% haben.


----------



## dicker13 (16. April 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Fake PhysX das dein nVidia nicht richtig funktioniert. Bei Fluidmark sollte sie 80-100% haben.



Also läuft mein physX nicht 100% aber wie bekomme ich den Treiber auf windoof ?
Mein Anliegen ist es ja das es funktioniert. Da ja 259.47 nicht welchen hast du denn noch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Drauf lassen NV-296.10 Systemsteuerung, System-,3D-,Soundtreiber.
Deinstalliere mal den PhysX9.12.0213
und installiere mal den PhysX_9.11.0621 mit dem Patch 1.05ff
Und teste mal dann.
Und Dicker13 sowie Xenus5111 ihr könnt auch in mein Teamspeak 3 kommen: 62.75.170.244:1111
Bin immer von 16-23 Uhr online.


----------



## dicker13 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi Gordon,
also nach neuem Windoof auf der Platte und deinem Tool 40gig frei . 
In Fluidmark 1.4.0 steht auch jetzt Physx GPU mit der Treiberkombo 296.10 + PhysX 9.11.0621 + Patch 1.05ff  wobei aber die Nvidia garnicht so hard Arbeiten muss!
Komisch oder?  Bekomme jetzt Bluescreens bei Batman AA ich werd noch verrückt. Das Game lässt sich nicht mehr Starten. Hiiiiilfe!!! 
So jetzt muss ich mich mal an die anderen Sachen machen. Das K10stat ist leider nicht für die FX Bulliserie. 
Ab wann bist du im TS3 Channel?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

dicker13 welchen Bluescreen code erhältst du???
Bin meistens ab 17 Uhr online.


----------



## dicker13 (17. April 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:
			
		

> dicker13 welchen Bluescreen code erhältst du???
> Bin meistens ab 17 Uhr online.



Tja das kann ich dir so genau nicht sagen. Das geht echt ******** schnell. Es lief ja bis zum scarecrow und ab da fing es an zu ruckeln und so extrem das es unspielbar war. Also ESC zurück zu Desktop. Ab da ging dann nichts mehr jeder Start vom Game bluescreen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Teste mal das:
Batman: Arkham Asylum - MSAA fix
http://www.dirks-computerecke.de/wi...tischen-neustart-im-fehlerfall-abschalten.htm


----------



## dicker13 (19. April 2012)

Hi Gordon,
ich hatte gestern keine zeit um mich zu melden ich musste mein System nochmal komplett neu aufsetzten damit Batman überhaupt wieder läuft. 
Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Sobald ich jetzt scarecrows Welt betrete kacken mir so die fps ab das es nicht mehr spielbar ist,
und mit meiner alten Treiberkombo funzte es erste Sahne. 
Scheinbar zu viele PhysX Effekte was aber eine gt 440 nur für PhysX locker packen müsste. 
Oder irre ich mich ? 
So langsam verzweifle ich. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Wenn nicht komm ins ts.


----------



## dicker13 (19. April 2012)

Das schon komisch oder wenn ich die physx Einstellung im Menü runterschraube ohne Probleme! Komme gleich ins ts sobald die Chefin am PC das Feld räumt 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## dicker13 (20. April 2012)

Jetzt mit update von physX habe ich bluescreens Nlv... oder sowas setz mein System heute nochmal neu auf. Wieso springt die Scheiß Karte nicht an,

Gruß sascha


----------



## Sagitario (23. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo Gorden.
Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen.

Ich habe mir heute eine Physx Karte zugelegt (gtx550ti) und möchte die mit meiner 6950 verwenden.
Leider funktioniert es nicht.
Ich verwende die Treibekombo... *285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff *
und habe mich auch an die Anweisungen gehalten.

MfG Sagitario


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

1. NV-teiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff ,hat aber noch *bugs* aber unterstützt alle nVidia PhysX GPUs
2. Systeminfo
3. was genau funktioniert nicht
4. mit was überprüfst du, ob PhysX nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Sagitario (24. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So ich habe nun den PC neu aufgesetzt und alles neu installiert.
Bei FluidMark funktioniert es. Da habe ich 78 SPS und 224 FPS und ein bisschen was über 600 Punkte.
Also glaube das passt so.

Nur leider funktioniert es in Batman Arkham City nicht.
Da habe ich beim Benchmark gerade mal 24 FPS Durchschnitt mit Minimum 7.
Mit Physx eingeschalten und ausgeschalten.
Macht keinen Unterschied.

Ich teste mal ob es bei Mafia 2 geht.

Edit: So habe nun den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
Ich habe auf Full HD mit alles auf Anschlag und Kantenglättung 30.2 Frames Durchschnitt.
Weis aber nicht ob das gut ist.

MfG Sagitario

Edit: Ich verwende aber nun den 285.62 WHQL treiber der laut einer englischen Seite ohne Probleme funktionieren soll.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Deine werte sind schrecklich, PhysX geht nicht, dass heist, es wird bei dir nicht gepatcht. Denn die
PhysX System Software 9.11.1107
 PhysX System Software 9.11.1111
 PhysX System Software 9.12.0203
 PhysX System Software 9.12.0213
 Funktionieren nicht, also bitte nicht installieren.
Teste den GeForce Forceware 270.51 Win 7 Vista x64 download from Guru3D.com obe dieser deine karte an nimmt
dann den PhysX_9.10.0621
download from Guru3D.com
+Patch 1.05ff
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-anleitung-neues-update-physx-mod-1.05ff.zip


----------



## Sagitario (24. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So habe nun den Treiber getestet. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Habe bei Batman Arkham City immer noch 22fps Durchschnitt.

Habe danach nochmal den 285.32 Beta versucht auch ohne Erfolg, immer das selbe Ergebnis.

CMOS reset brachte auch nichts. Auch wenn ich 1.05ff so installiere funkt es nicht.
Irgendwas hat's da. Komischerweise habe ich gelesen das es bei manchen geht.

So wie hier. 
http://www.overclock.net/t/591872/how-to-run-physx-in-windows-7-with-ati-cards/1030
Ich versuche es mal so wie Malig vom Post #1038

Habe ja auch ne 6950 und eine gtx 550.

Vielleicht geht der 1.04er ja.

Oder hast du nen andren Rat?


----------



## dicker13 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hey Gordon da bin ich wieder!

So hab mir gestern Batman AC zugelegt und voller Vorfreude auf Batman inkl. DX11 + Sau geiler PhysX Effecte habe ich mal wieder Probs.
Meine FPS haben den selben Wert wie mein Vorredner. Durschnitt 23 FPS.
Hatte schon Angst die auch leider bestätigt wurde meine PhysX Karte bleibt auf Null stehen GPU Load = 0.
Mal wieder seltsam. Hab direkt das alte Batman angeschmissen und siehe da PhysX arbeitet und auch bei FluidMark 1.4
Alles Tochte und Super nur bei Batman AC geht nix lässt sich auch kacke Spielen. Effecte sind da man sieht auch Nebel alles aber es ruckelt und nur die geringe FPS zahl.

Denke das die CPU das übernimmt und es deswegen Ruckelt hoffe du kannst mal wieder helfen.
Auch wenns dich von Terra abhällt Hilfe!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Sagitario (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So nun habe ich getestet.
Funktioniert es? Nein leider nicht, oder besser gesagt nicht richtig.
Denn ein bisschen funktioniert es.

Ohne Nvidia Karte kann ich Physx vergessen. Mit der Karte ist es etwas besser.

Komisch ist das ich ohne ATI Karte, also wenn ich die GTX550ti alleine drin habe, ich die selben Werte habe wie wenn Beide drin sind.
Also würde die Nvidia Karte auch alles übernehmen wenn beide Karten drin sind oder sie wird begrenzt.

Was ich auch bemerkt habe ist, das im Nvidia Treiber die Physx einstellung nur aufscheint wenn das DVI Kabel angeschlossen ist.

Kennt jemand das Problem?

EDIT:WICHTIG: Kennt jemand eine Karte die 100%ig mit dem Mod funktioniert.
Denn ich kann die 550er noch tauschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 und die Datei PhysXDevice.dll löschen und neu testen.
Wenn nicht komm bei mir in mein Teamspeak 3 ip 62.75.170.244:1111


----------



## Sagitario (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So hallo da bin ich wieder mit etwas besserer Miene 

Batman funktioniert. Zumindest habe ich kein Ruckeln beim spielen und im Benchmark habe ich 41FPS Durchschnitt bei Full HD 8xMSAA DX11 Hoch Physx Hoch. Also alles auf Anschlag.
Leider funktioniert Crossfire nicht mit DX11 aber eine reicht ja wie man sieht.

Leider funktioniert Mafia immer noch nicht wie es soll. Da habe ich immer noch 30FPS?

Gibt es da nen Trick?

MfG Sagitario


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bei Mafia II darf nur die PhysXLoader.dll im Hauptordner sein(sonst keine andere PhysX datei) und aktuelles Update.


----------



## Sagitario (25. April 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ja da ist nur die eine drin.
Naja egal es läuft flüssig mit Physx das reicht mir.

Aber danke dir für die Hilfe.

MfG Sagitario


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Neue TS3 IP: 62.75.150.81:1111


----------



## Texmexium (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hi, habe mich etwas durch das Forum gelesen so etwa in 10er Schritten. 

Einige Tipps haben mir weitergeholfen.
PhysX scheint bei mir nun zu funktionieren, kann es aber zur Zeit nur mit Benchmarks testen. 

Hier nochmal ein Link zum org Mod und Anleitung Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff - works

Für einige Spiele ist es notwenig die gepatchte PhysXDevice.dll in den Game Ordner zu kopieren ...
Für andere wieder die ... xx.dll, stellenweise nervt es nach Lösungen zu suchen wenn ein Prgramm nicht so arbeitet wie es soll.

(17x posts later) Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff - Page 177.

 Der neue FluidMark 1.5 bringt seine eigene dll mit und geht nun nur mit kopierter und gepatchten dll.


Folgendes habe ich heute festgestellt: 

JX3Benchmark: auch mit Patch ist PhysX nicht auswählbar.

- normaler Start (ati mit gepatcher nv karte) - Option für PhysX nicht aktiv      --->  Lösung  

einfach Monitor Kabel umstecken an die NV-Karte dann Programm JX3 starten --- (Enable PhysX and CUDA .... sollte nun aktiv sein ) --->

Kabel wieder zurück an ATi Karte anschließen ---> jetzt den Benchmark starten  

Ich habe nun beim Fight im Schnee und im Blumenfeld statt 10 fps bei physx off     60-70 fps  yw b .

Eventuell ist das Umstecken auch anwendbar bei Spielen wo erst eine Config am Anfang geladen wird befor das eigentliche Spiel startet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

JX 3 kann nur mit bestimmten NV treibern gestartet werden, z.b.:  258.69,  258.96, 259.47.
Fluidmark funktioniert meistens wenn die PhysXDevice.dll entfernt wird.


----------



## apostoli (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo hab da oooch mal ne Frage. 
Seid mir nicht sauer wenn ich nicht alle 200 Seiten lese. Nun zur Frage.

Könnte man zum GA P55 UD3 Mainboard das nur 1x16 nud 1x4 Lanes hat noch eine 2. Grafikkarte benutzen? Ob als SLI oder als Physx ist wurst. Was sagt ihr ? Würde der Gewinn an Leistung sich lohnen oder eher nicht. Ich wollte eine 2. GTX 470 als SLI einbauen.

Danke und gruß Toli


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

SLI wäre blödsinn genau wie eine 2. GTX 470 . eine gt 440 würde reiche und kein SLI-Verbindungskabel benutzen.


----------



## apostoli (10. Mai 2012)

Aber ohne die 2 Karten zu verbinden wäre es doch nur eine Physx Karte, die auch nur in spielen mit Physx was bringt, oder hätte man auch andere Vorteile? Das die 2. Karte aber nur eine PCI x4 Anbindug hätte, ist nicht so schlimm?
Wieso wäre SLI blödsinn ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

1. die geForce mit PCI-e 16x das entspricht 8000 MB/s was für Rendern von spiele gut ist.
2. die geForce mit PCI-e  4x das entspricht 2000 MB/s was AGP3.0 entspricht und für PhysX ausreicht, würde bei ein SLI Verbund deine Haupt geForce total ausbremsen und die würde kaum noch Leistung bringen.


----------



## apostoli (10. Mai 2012)

Ok das sind doch mal Argumente. Aber lohnt eine 2. Karte wenn nicht jedes Spiel Physx hat ? Würde es z.b. Bei BF3 Vorteile bringen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

apostoli hast du bei BF3 ein PhysX logo gesehen???
Nein und BF3 hat keine Unreal Engine!
Frostbite 2 hab BF3 mit Destruction 3.0 und die Destruction 3.0 berechnet deine CPU.

http://physxinfo.com/index.php?p=gam&f=all
 GTX 470 und eine gt 440 wäre gut und bei PhysX games würden die FPS deutlich steigen.


----------



## Trizep (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo,

da ich in den nächsten Tagen 2 ATI Karten bekomme (Crossfire) und dann 3 Karten (1x NV für PhysX) habe,
verändern sich meine PCIe lanes.

Momentan haben beide karten eine x16 Anbindung. Wenn nun aber die beiden ATI drin sind werden die 2 mit x16 laufen und die
NV wird dann nur noch im x1 Modus laufen können.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:

Ist der PCIe x1 Modus für eine reine PhysX Karte ausreichend?


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> apostoli hast du bei BF3 ein PhysX logo gesehen???
> Nein und BF3 hat keine Unreal Engine!
> Frostbite 2 hab BF3 mit Destruction 3.0 und die Destruction 3.0 berechnet deine CPU.
> 
> ...


 
Das der Vorteil nur bei Physx Spielen liegt, war mir klar. Die Frage war ob es sonst vorteile hätte, so wie z.B. SLI.
Ich hatte es nur blöd formuliert. 
Danke dir für die Infos.


----------



## Trizep (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@*apostoli*

Nach deiner Signatur hast Du eine GTX580 und Du schriebst Du willst jetzt als 2. Karte eine GTX 470 einbauen.
Ist das so richtig? 

Bei Crossfire kann man 2 verschiedene Karten verbinden, bei NiVidiaSLI müssen mmn 2 gleiche Chips drauf sein und das wäre bei Dir nicht der Fall. 
Und selbst wenn´s gehen würde würde die geschwindikeit wie bei einen SLI aus 2x GTX470 sein(vorrausgesetz beide wären mit 16 lanes angebunden).
Und dann ist da noch das die 2. bei Dir nur mit x4 angebunden ist. Dann würde dein SLI vermutlich nicht viel schneller als die GTX 580 alleine(vermutlich sogar langsamer). Nur der Stromverbrauch wäre Spitze.

Dann bleibt nur noch PhysX Nutzung und da brauchst Du dann auch kein SLI-Kabel.

Für Dich hätte das also außer PhysX keinen nutzen. 
Es sei den Du willst mit mehr als 2 Bildschirmen spielen/arbeiten.



Kann mir jemand meine Frage, die da lautet - reicht PCIe 2.0 x1 für eine reine PhysX-Karte aus - beantworten?


----------



## apostoli (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Es geht um meinen zweitrechner. Das gut Stück ist mit einem i7 860 und einer GTX 470 bestückt. Dem wollte ich jetz noch eine 2. Karte schenken um etwas mehr Power zu haben. War nur so eine schnapsidee und nicht weiter tragisch. 
2 Bildschirme oder Physx ist erstmal nicht interessant und lasse es dabei. 

Wobei ich jetzt nochmal die Frage stelle ob die Kombi GTX 470 und 8800 GT als Physx sinn macht, denn die GT liegt noch in der ecke rum.
Das könnte ich ja mal testen 

Danke euch


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Trizep mit 1 lane ist kein Problem.
apostoli   Kombi GTX 470 und 8800 GT kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## apostoli (13. Mai 2012)

D A N K E 

Auch wenn die GT mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Das müsste alles zeigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trizep (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Da stimmt was nicht.

Die GTX295 ohne PhysX hat eine geringere FPS als GTX295+NV mit PhysX.

Wenn die GTX295 auch noch PhysX darstellen muß, kann sie dadurch doch nicht schneller werden, auch wenn die NV die berechnungen dafür macht.


----------



## massaker (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Habe auch so interpretiert und war erstaunt - wir verstehen das wohl falsch. Das ist wohl so gemeint: no PhysX heißt hier, dass PhysX-Effekte zwar an waren, aber keine dedizierte PhysX-Karte vorhanden war und die 295-er sie mit eigenen Kräften mitberechen müsste (oder mit CPU?) - da hätte ich aber umgekehrt einen kräftigeren Einbruch erwartet... Oder waren die nicht auf "high"? ...Hmmm, so oder so, sehr komische Benchmark. Aber zeigt uns immerhin, das was wir schon längst wissen - bis 4xPCIe kein nennenswerter Einbruch zu verzeichnen, erst bei 1x wird es kritisch. Bei solchen Graphen wünsche ich mir jedes Mal, dass die Auslastung jeweiliger GPUs immer mitangegeben wird.


----------



## Trizep (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ja das wird wohl heißen "No Physx auf 2. GPU".
Alles andere paßt irgendwie nicht.

Ich steh jetzt vor der wahl Crossfire x16/x16 und PhysX x1 oder
                                     Crossfire x16/x8  und PhysX x8.


----------



## Trizep (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Also optimal wäre ja eine lane Anbindung mit 16/16/8 oder zumindest 16/16/4.
Ich hab mal nach ein neuen Board geguckt und habe da mal die Handbücher von...
Crosshair V und
Sabertooth 990fx
..gelesen.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe habe ist das bei Sabertooth genauso 16/1/16/1 oder 16/1/8/8.
Beim Crosshair V geht das nicht so ganz aus dem Handbuch hervor.
Da werden nur die ersten 3 Slots beschriben mit 16/1/16 oder 16/8/8.
Darunter sind noch erleuterungen auf den 4 PCIe x16/@x4 wird nicht näher eingegangen.
Nach den Angeben auf Alternate läuft der immer auf x4. Allerdings steht das bei denen auch beim Sabertooth und da sagt das Handbuch was anderes.
Gibt es hier jemanden der praktische Erfahrungen mit einen der Boards hat und bescheid weiß wie das nun wirklich aussieht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Der Benchmark heist:
Batman AA mit 1920x1200 PhysX an.
GTX 295 ohne Physx(Karte)

Trizep zu was ein FX Chipsatz??? Nutzt du 2 ATIs und eine NV???
GA990XA-UD3
PCIE 16/0/4 oder PCIE 8/8/4


----------



## Trizep (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ja.
2xATI+1xNV


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Dann schau dich doch mal bei Gigabyte oder ASRock um, denn die habe auch PCIe 16/16/4/4. Denn der 990FX verfügt über 42 lanes + 6 separate lanes.


----------



## Trizep (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bei Asrock extreme4 und Asrock Fatal1ty gibts Probleme  mit den PCIe Slots, da alle drei Grafikkarten 2 slots benötigen wurden  die auf den Boards nicht passen, es sei den ich kauf ein neues Gehäuse.

Beim Asrock Crosshair V liegt dummerweise der x16/x4 slot direkt unter dem x16/x16 slot, sodaß da keine Karte mehr reinpaßt.
Der einzig freie 3. Slot ist der x8/x1 der bei Crossfire in x1 läuft. Also scheidet das Board auch aus.

Die Asrock´s haben aber leider auch den Etron USB3.0 Chip verbaut, und der macht leider immer probleme.

Sabertooth wurde gehn, wenn ich mir ein größeres Gehäuse kauf. Aber hier  scheint es auch nur 16/1/16/1 zu gehen (Handbuch), bei Alternate  schreiben sie aber "Die PCIe-2.0-x16-Slots laufen mit 16/0/16/4", was ist nun richtig?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich habe das Board:
das GA-990XA-UD3
mit 2 x Etron EJ168 USB 3.0
und Marvell 88SE9172  USB 3.0
VIA VT6308 für IEEE 1394a
Und habe keine Probleme. Und zwischen PCI-e 16x und 8x liegen nur 3-6% unterschied.
http://www.gigabyte.de/fileupload/product/2/3901/4451_big.jpg

Dann schau die mal bei Gigabyte um:
*GIGABYTE - GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.2)*

2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2) (Note 3)
2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x4 (PCIEX4_1, PCIEX4_2) 
2 x PCI Express x1 slots
 (All PCI Express slots conform to the PCI Express 2.0 standard.) 
1 x PCI slot
ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm

*GIGABYTE - GA-990FXA-UD5 (rev. 1.x)*

2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x16) (PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2) (Hinweis 3)
1 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x8) (PCIEX8) (Hinweis 4)
2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4_1, PCIEX4_2) 
1 x PCI Express x1
 (Alle PCI Express Slots erfüllen den PCI Express 2.0 Standard.) 
1 x PCI
ATX Form Faktor; 30,5cm x 24,4cm

*GIGABYTE - GA-990FXA-UD7 (rev. 1.x)*

2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x16) (PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2) (Hinweis 3)
2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x8) (PCIEX8_1, PCIEX8_2) (Hinweis 4)
2 x PCI Express x16 (läuft mit x4) (PCIEX4_1, PCIEX4_2) 
 (Alle PCI Express Slots erfüllen den PCI Express 2.0 Standard.)
1 x PCI
E-ATX Form Faktor; 30,5cm x 26,3cm


----------



## Trizep (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Gordon1979

Danke für die vielen Infos. 

Ich hab mir mal die Handbücher geladen und gelesen. Leider haben die die gleichen Probleme.

GIGABYTE - GA-990FXA-UD7 (rev. 1.x)

Geht nicht, weil die beiden 8x an den 16x gekoppelt sind.
D.H. Wenn CF in den beiden x16 steckt, und physx in einer x8
schaltet der entsprechende x16 auch in x8 modus.
Und der eine x4 ist direkt unter den einen x16, also verdeckt.
Der 2. x4 ist direkt über den anderen x16, da paßt die PhysX karte nicht mehr rein.
Würde also nur 16/8/8 möglich sein.

GA-990FXA-UD5 (rev. 1.x)

Die beiden x4 liegen direkt unter den beden x16, also verdeckt.
Der x8 teilt sich die Bandbreite mit einen x16.
Also geht auch nur 16/8/8.

GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.2)

2x x16 und 2x x4. Der eine x4 direkt über x16_2, also paßt keine Karte mehr rein.
Der 2 am 7 Slot.
D.H. wurde gehen mit 16/16/4, brauch ich aber eine neues Gehäuse mit 8 Slots
(wie bei Ausus und Asrock).

Da ich jetzt denke das auch bei anderen Boards keine 16/16/16 oder 16/16/8 lösung zu finden ist und weil nach der Benchmarkgrafik von Dir zw. PhysX x8 und x4 kein Unterschied zu sehen ist habe ich mich für eine 16/16/4 lösung entschieden.
Ich hab mir dafür ein neues Gehäuse bestellt mit 8 Slots, sodaß am letzten Slot (7) eine GKarte mit 2 Slot breite paßt.
Und ich hab mir bei eBay ein AsRock 990FX extreme3 gekauft.

Von Etron gibts ja auch neue Treiber, sodaß es mit USB3.0 hoffentlich keine probleme mehr gibt.

Da hab ich meine GT430 zu früh abgesägt, bei alten Board steckt sie zwischen den CF und da mußte ich für den schlauch ein stück absägen. 
Wenn sie jetzt ganz unten steckt wäre das nicht nötig gewesen.

So die letzten nächte waren lang 

ich geh jetzt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Cool und nice. aber ein Paar bilder wären immer toll.


----------



## Trizep (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bilder von der abgesägten Karte oder vom Crossfire?


----------



## piti_the_drummer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

da es mittlerweile doch ein paar seiten sind:

funktioniert das ganze mit jedem crossfire  /  sli board, oder gibt es einschränkungen? ich habe das Asrock P45XE und würd gern physx nutzen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Trizep korrekt.
piti_the_drummer überall wo 2 oder mehr PCI-E 16X vorhanden sind geht es.
Oder PCI-E 16X /PCI-E X8
Oder PCI-E 16X /PCI-E X4


----------



## piti_the_drummer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

gut, dann werd ich mal ausschau nach ner gforce  halten ^^

merci


----------



## JBK (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich hab mal wieder nach langer Zeit versucht eine AMD-Karte und eine NV-Karte zusammenzubringen.
Das letzte mal - mit meiner alten HD3780x2 - hat es geklappt; jedoch mit meiner neuen HD7970 Lightning bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin.
Meine (alte) GTX460 will einfach die Physik-Berechnung nicht starten.

Treiber waren dabei: 270.61; 285.27; 285.38 und 285.62 + 1.05ff
Ich hatte mich für diese Treiber entschieden, da wohl einige meine 460 unterstützen.
*"NV-Treiber 285.38 BETA + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff *update10* ( dabei werden alle PhysX-Karten unterstützt)"*


Ich hab jedesmal alles genau so befolgt wie es im ersten Post beschrieben ist.
- NV-Treiber deinstalliert
- den Sweeper drüber laufen lassen
- neuen Treiber (ohne I-Net-Verbindung) installiert
- in den abgesicherten Modus neugestartet
- gepatcht und neugestartet
- und die Sache mit dem imaginären Bildschirm

Das Spiel mit dem ich physx teste ist Alice: Madness Returns und als Programm zum Anzeigen GPU-Belastung hab ich mir den MSI Afterburner rausgesucht.
Ergebnis: Alice Ruckelt in Kampfszenen und der Afterburner zeigt mir 0% Belastung und 51 MHz Takt an; d.h. Physx wird nicht auf der 460 berechnet.
Im MSI Kombustor kann ich Physx auch nicht anwählen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Thx.

Edit:
Da meine Signatur noch nicht angezeigt wird, hier der Link zu meinem Sysprofil: http://www.sysprofile.de/id147046


----------



## piti_the_drummer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

ASUS ENGT440 DC SL/DI <-- die is dafür geeignet?


----------



## JBK (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Entweder die Alte tuts, oder es wird nix und ich verschenke sie.
Is immernoch billiger als Geld für eine neue alte Karte auszugeben.

Das ist meine Einstellung von Anfang an.


----------



## Trizep (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@JBK
Kannst Du im Spielmenu die PhysX einstellungen aktivieren?
Ggf. mal Mafia 2 Demo runteladen und den enthaltenen Benchmark testen mit aktivierter NV und mit deaktivierter NV.
Evtl. PhysX datei im Alice Spiele-ordner patchen (Wie bei Fluid 1.4)



*Wer eine moderne NVIDIA-Grafikkarte besitzt, darf im Grafikmenü von  Alice: Madness Returns die höchste Qualitätsstufe der PhsyX-Effekte  aktivieren*. Ein deutlicher Gewinn für das Spiel! Denn mit PhysX werden  unter anderem zusätzliche Partikel- und Physik-Effekte eingebaut: Alice  versprüht bei ihrem Doppelsprung beispielsweise bunte Federn, die dank  PhysX realisitsch am Boden liegen bleiben. Im Kämpfen ist der Effekt vor  allem beim Einsatz des Steckenpferd-Hammers gut erkennbar, hier fliegen  Trümmerteile physikalisch korrekt umher.
*Die Performance leidet kaum unter den aktivierten PhysX-Effekten*."


Ich bin am überlegen ob ich den passiv Kühler meine NV-Karte wieder zusammen löte. Ich hab gelesen das Lötzinn einen schmelzpunkz von 183° C hat.
Da dürfte doch eigentlich nichts passieren oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

JBK teste mal den Forceware 262.99 oder komm in mein Teamspeak.
piti_the_drummer müsste gehen.


----------



## JBK (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Gordon
Welchen Patch benutze ich dafür; den 1.04 oder 1.05?

P.S.
Ich hab weder einen Teamspeak-Account, noch ein Headset oder Mikrofon.

@Trizep
Ja, kann ich aktivieren.

@alle
Sorry, dass es etwas dauert, bis ich antworte, aber ich arbeite gerade an zwei Baustellen gleichzeitig.

Edit:
@Gordon
Die Installation wurde mit der Fehlermeldung "... der Gerätetreiber konnte keine kompatible Hardware finden" abgebrochen.
Die Graka wird aber im Geräte-Manager korrekt als GTX 460 angzeigt.


----------



## Trizep (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Dann ist in den Treiberpacket kein Treiber für deine Karte enthalten.
Mal bei NV gucken ab welcher Treiber Version deine Karte unterstützt wird.


----------



## JBK (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich hatte die 260.xx extra ausgelassen, weil es mit den wohl nicht gehen soll. 

Der 266.58 ist der erste/älteste, den mir NV anbietet.
Soll ich den mal probieren, oder kann ichs gleich bleiben lassen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

266.58 ist ok aber den PhysX treiber 9.11.0621 mit Patch 1.05ff
download from Guru3D.com
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-anleitung-neues-update-physx-mod-1.05ff.zip


----------



## JBK (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hab's installiert ... hat aber nix geholfen.
Evtl. bedarf es einer Neuinstallation von Win.
Ich verschiebe das Vorhaben, bis ich Win neuaufgesetzt hab; kann aber etwas dauern.

P.S.
Wenn ich den NV-Treiber deinstalliere, bekomme ich beim Hochfahren jedesmal die Fehlermeldung, dass die OpenCL.dll nicht gefunden wurde - oder so ähnlich.
Könnte das etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

OpenCL sollte mit PhysX nichts zu tun haben. Jo Windows neu aufsetzen könnte helfen.


----------



## Trizep (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kann mir jemand seine Ergebnisse mit den Mafia 2 Benchmark zur verfügung stellen?
Voraussetzung 1. Karte ATI/AMD + PhysX-Karte.
PhysX auf High.
VSync off.
Die Daten die ich bräuchte wären:
-Die erreichten FPS 
-CPU Typ und Takt
-Grafikkarten Typen
-Auflösung
-AA on oder off
-AF
Alles andere auf High/On

Wäre super wenn jemand was schreiben könnte


----------



## Haxe 18 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Immer doch kein Problem, habe dir mal die Einstellungen und meine Ergebnisse angehängt.
PhysX Karte = GT440


----------



## Trizep (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Danke 

Hast Du das auch mal mit PhysX auf High probiert ? 

Meine Test hab ich nur mit PhysX off und High gemacht.

Als Physx Karte hab ich GT430 und GTX550 TI mit AMD 955 965 und jetzt aktuell probier ich 980.
Dauert aber noch da ich meine Wasserkühlung umgebaut hab und bis heute abend erstmal der Test der Wasserkühlung läuft.

Bilder stell ich übermorgen ein.

Aber man kann schonmal sehn das die Auflösung keinen großen unterschied macht.
Die PhysX limitiert das System schon extrem.
Bei mir ist das noch ein wenig krasser ausgefallen.


----------



## Trizep (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hier einige Bilder (CF Brücke ist nicht drauf).
Löten muß ich nicht, der WK ausgang ist auch so im wege.
Ich hatte die Karte erst in umgekehrter anordnung,da hät ich noch mehr absägen müssen.
Ich hab sie getauscht und jetzt paßt es zum glück.
Ich hab geflucht wie ein matrose , aber jetzt(Wo die alles läuft) bin ich glücklich !!

AsRock Extreme3 990FX
2x2GB PowerColor5870 Eyefinitiy Edition
AMD 980 X4 Phenom II
NV GT430 SOE (Abgesägte Edition(Sawed Off Edition))
4GB Ram(->1333Mhz)



*
*


----------



## Trizep (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

under construction


----------



## Haxe 18 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Nice Nice dein System mit Wakü, 
die Einstellungen, sind laut Gordon-1979 die idealen Benchmark Einstellungen für Mafia 2. Aber habe noch einmal Bilder nach deinen Wünschen gemacht.
Ach ja ich hab auch nen TÜV Prüfer, der is nur ein wenig Größer als deiner (Bobtail). 
Mein Sytem ist zwar nicht Wasser gekühlt aber ich sag nur ATI 5870, ich hab übrigends die XFX 5870 XXX.


----------



## Trizep (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

under construction


----------



## Trizep (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Mach ich was falsch?

Ich hab mit der GT430 únd mit der GTX550TI bei weiten nicht so gute ergebnisse.
Sie sind zwar besser als ohne NV Karte aber eine FR über 60 bekomme ich nicht.


----------



## JBK (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So, ich hab meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt - zwar auf die falsche Partition, sodass ich es nochmal machen darf, aber diese Gelegenheit hab ich trotztdem genutzt um zu schauen ob ich Physx zum laufen bringen kann.

Sollte irgendwann jemand die Reihenfolge wissen wollen bzw. für mich, sollte ich sie vergessen; hier der Ablauf:
- Hab den Rechner nur mit der Radeon neu aufgesetzt (CCC + die ersten ca. 100 Win-Updates + Neustarts), 
- die GTX eingebaut und das Netzerkkabel ausgestöpselt.
- Dann den Nv-Treiber + die Physx System Software welche mir Gordon genannt hat installiert.
- In den abgesicherten Modus neu gestartet und den 1.05ff ausgeführt.
- Wieder neu gestartet und im laufenden Windowsbetrieb einen zweiten Monitor an die Nv-Karte angeschlossen (dies deswegen, weil die NV-Systemsteuerung anders nicht starten wollte).
- Die Physx-Einstellung überprüft und (vorsichtshalber) nochmal bestätigt.
- Den zweiten Monitor wieder abgestöpselt und schlussendlich
- mit Fluidmark ERFOLGREICH getestet.

Vielen und großen Dank an Gordon!!! 

Dann heißt es jetzt für mich nur noch das System - diesmal auf meine SSD - nochmal neu aufzusetzten.

Edit:
- Ich hab Alice M. R. nochmal ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass es die gepatchte Physxdevice.dll braucht.
- Der MSI Kombuster geht nicht ... hab allerdings vergessen es mit der gepatchten Datei zu veruschen.


----------



## Haxe 18 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Kurze Frage wie kann ich die  Physxdevice.dll patchen ???


----------



## biohaufen (3. Juni 2012)

Welche Passive nVidia Karte ist denn gut geeignet ?
Reicht eine GT520 oder GT610?


----------



## JBK (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@Haxe
Wenn du z.B. den 1.05ff benutzt hast, dann findest du die .dll in deinem Physx-Ordner auf Laufwerk C.
Lass einfach eine Suche nach "Physxdevice" durchlaufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Trizep schrieb:


> --Schau in mein Auge und vergeß die Welt - Spende mir dein ganzes Geld --
> 
> Bankkonto gibts über PN


Ich glaube vorher bin ich dran, mit 3 Jahre for free support.
Gepatchte PhysXDevice.dll habe ich hochgeladen.

biohaufen unter 64 Stream-Prozessoren würde ich nichts anfassen. Und über 128 ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Haxe 18 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

@ biohaufen 
Kann dir die GT440 nur Empfehlen, hab se selber au top


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...hen-ati-card-is-present-jx3benchmark-fix1.rar
Hier der jx3benchmark-fix zum testen.


----------



## alf13 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier in der PC-Gamerszene 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema.

Ich habe eine HD6870 mit einer gt240 als Physix Karte, mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Athlon x4 640.
Ich habe mich bei Einrichten an diese Anleitung gehalten und soweit so gut.

Mit  Mafia 2 wollte ich nun Physx testen. Mit Physx auf Hoch bekomme ich ca 22fps als Durchschnitt. Wenn ich Physx aus Mache habe ich knapp über 40fps.
Das macht mich etwas stutzig, da ich dachte, dass die AMD/ATI Karte die Grafiken berechnet und die GT240 nur die Physx's.

Ist das normal oder habe ich da irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht?

Da ich sowas zum ersten Mal mache, weiß ich nicht so recht, wo ich da am besten anfange zu Suchen oder zu Testen.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen könnt und mir sagen könnt, ob das normal ist.

MfG alf


Habe grade mal Nurien Tech getestet und hatte als min FPS 27.
Dabei hatte ich eine Auflösung von 800x600 oder so, ist das normal?

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

alf13 welchen nv Treiber nutzt du? 
Wie hast du mafia gebencht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im Ordner Mafia II\edit\APEX den Ordner Cloth in Cloth*e* umbenennen.
Dann noch mal benchen. 
Hellknight999 


> Also erstmal entschuldigung, dass ich sie so zu spamme. Also, ich habe jetzt aus Verzweiflung den 285.38 Beta Treiber heruntergeladen, der ja für alle GPUs funktionieren soll.
> Dieser Installer sagt allerdings auch wieder, dass er keine Nvidia Grafikkarte gefunden hätte und dass der Installer deswegen nicht kompatibel sei. Ich habe die Nvidia auf meinem dritten PCI-E x16 Slot stecken weil sie sonst die Luftströmung zur Hauptrender Karter versperren würde und das endete darin, dass mein PC im Desktop Betrieb nach 5 Minuten abkachelte wegen überhitzter Grafikkarte. Hier konnte ich den Treiber allerdings auch nicht installieren. Die Grafikkarte wurde von Windows erkannt und ist im Gerätemanager unter dem Punkt Grafikkarte auch gelistet. Ich brauche dringend Hilfe, denn wenn das jetzt alles nicht klappt schicke ich die Grafikkarte zu Amazon zurück und bestelle mir eine 9xxx Series Geforce.



Wird die Karte im Gerätemanager angezeigt???
Hast du sie mal einzeln getestet? Vielleicht ist sie defekt.


----------



## Hellknight999 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Okay ich weiß mittlerweile absolut nicht mehr weiter, denn: ich verfasse diesen Beitrag mit der Nvidia Karte als alleinige GraKa im Gehäuse. Ja, die Karte wird im Gerätemanager aufgelistet und offensichtlich rennt sie ja auch, aber: selbst jetzt behauptet jedes installer Programm, dass keine kompatible Hardware gefunden wurde.

Irgendwas läuft doch hier falsch?


----------



## Hellknight999 (20. Juni 2012)

PhysX mit Mafia II funktioniert auch.


----------



## alf13 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> alf13 welchen nv Treiber nutzt du?
> Wie hast du mafia gebencht?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die Mühe, habe im Moment erstmal alle Treiber usw runtergeschmissen.

Welche würdest du mir für meine gt240 empfehlen?

Habe genau diese: 
Palit GT240

1024MB 128bit
DDR3
550MHz / 535MHz (DDR 1070MHz)





Oder ist die zu langsam, hat ja nur DDR3?

Hoffe, du kannst mir helfen....
Kenne mich nicht besonders gut damit aus...

Danke schonmal. alf


EDIT:

So hab jetzt nochmal alles neu installiert.
Jetzt klappt alles ganz gut. Bei Mafia 2 bekomme ich diese Ergebnisse mit allem auf Hoch:

Min.: 10,5fps
Max.: 90,9fps
Avg.: 44,6fps

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, warum ich bei Min nur 10,5fps habe, oder ist meine GT240 dafür zu schwach?

MfG


----------



## Hellknight999 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Ich glaube ich weiß was das Problem ist: Die GTS 450 ist so neu, dass die alten 258er Treiber die einfach nicht kennen und nicht unterstützen, denn ich kann z.B. im Moment mit beiden Grakas drin, die Systemsteuerungen von der ATI und der Nvidia gleichzeitig öffnen und Einstellungen vornehmen. Das einzige was nicht geht ist, den alten Treiber zu installieren, der dann auch mit dem PhysX Mod 1.05ff kompatibel wäre, denn das ist der neue Treiber ja offensichtlich nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

alf13 Bitte teste Mafia II in meinen Einstellungen, die im letzten Post genannt habe. 
Der VRAM DDR2/3/5 nehmen kaum Einfluss auf PhysX.
Hellknight999 wenn beide, Catalyst Controll Center und nVida Systemsteuerung aufgehen und man die Einstellungen verändern kann, kling das schon sehr gut.
Welchen Treiber nutzt du? (ATI+nV+PhysX+Patch)

Als Tip: nvidiaInspector hilft das die Karte bei PhysX-Anwendung auf 3D Mode bleibt und so die Leistung deutlich steigt. Aber:
NIEMALS ÜBERTAKTEN !!!!


----------



## alf13 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> alf13 Bitte teste Mafia II in meinen Einstellungen, die im letzten Post genannt habe.
> Der VRAM DDR2/3/5 nehmen kaum Einfluss auf PhysX.


 

Ja, ich würde das gerne testen, aber ich kann das Bild nicht öffnen, also anklicken, sehe hier nur dieses kleine Vorschaubild und bekomme es nicht groß.

Mfg 

EDIT:

Habe bisher nur Cloth in Clothe umbenannt.


----------



## Hellknight999 (21. Juni 2012)

Ccc 11.1, 297.38 mit physx Software integriert, Patch 1,05ff. 

Der Patch hat nur nichts genützt oder verändert. Jedenfalls merkt man keine Veränderungen. Oh und wieso nicht übertakten? Ich habe einen ziemlich guten Luftstrom im Gehäuse, meine HD 6970 ist auf 1 GHz getaktet und wird nicht wärmer als 60 Grad, warum ist das nicht gut für die nvidia? 

Mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

alf13:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hellknight999 wenn du die PhysX Karte übertaktest, bekommst es nicht mit, wenn sie schon viel zu hoch in den Taktraten ist. Und dann ist es meistens zu spät und sie geht in Rauch auf .....


----------



## mighty c (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Hallo,

habe mich extra angemeldet, um dir für deine klasse Arbeit zu danken! Habe den 1.05ff Patch benutzt und es hat alles beim ersten Versuch gepasst. 
Ich betreibe eine HD7970 @ 12.7 Beta mit einer MSI N450GTS Cyclone. Beim schnellen Test gestern (Mafia II, alles auf Maximum, Vsync an, PhysX hoch) bekam ich mit im Nvidia Control Panel aktiviertem PhysX ~ 50 Fps. Mit deaktiviertem PhysX hatte ich dann nur noch ~ 16 (!) Fps im internen Benchmark. Wirklich ein enormer Unterschied.
Also, auch weiterhin viel Erfolg .
Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Schlecht Nachrichten:


> Status: development is frozen. Hopefully i can continue when i find a replacement for my old broken nvidia GPU.


Das ist die Info vom Entwickler. ( vielleicht kann mir jemand erklärt wie man .dll`s editiert, dann kann ich es vielleicht übernehmen.)
Gute Nachrichten:
Ich habe von PCGH eine Test-Karte erhalten, die nach vielen Treiber-Tests wieder zu PCGH geht aber deutlichen Aufschluss auf vergleiche zu Stream-Prozessoren und Treiber-Auswahl gibt. Auswertung bald hier im Thread(Thema).

Es ist eine MSI GT 430 mit 1GB DDR 3 VRAM und wekseitiger Übertaktung. Dabei sind GPU von 700 MHz auf 785 und VRAM von 1800 auf 2000 MHz angehoben wurden. Dabei verfügt sie über ein 128 Bit Speicherinterface und besitzt ein Dual-Fan.
http://www.msi-computer.de/product/vga/N430GT-MD1GD3-OC-LP.html#?div=Overview

Dabei teste ich auch eine neue Treiber Installations-Strategie, dabei werden Mod und Treiber in einer anderen Reihenfolge installiert.
Wie es funktioniert , ob es funktioniert und genaue Details kommen in den nächsten tagen. Also seit gespannt.
Benchmarks werden auch folgen.

LG Gordon.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So Leute bin am benchen, und am testen von Treiber. Dabe ist die  MSI GT 430 mit 1GB DDR 3 VRAM im Einsatz.
So sieht es aus:
NV 304.79 : Fehler erzeugt bei Mafia II und Batman AC Bluesreen 3b und StarTales hat extreme Textur Fehler.	
NV 296.10 : Fehler erzeugt bei Mafia II und Batman AC Bluesreen 3b und StarTales hat extreme Textur Fehler.
NV 290.53 : Fehler erzeugt bei Mafia II und Batman AC Bluesreen 3b und StarTales hat extreme Textur Fehler.
NV 285.79 : Fehler erzeugt bei Mafia II und Batman AC Bluesreen 3b und StarTales hat extreme Textur Fehler.

Großer Dank an PCGH für die Test Karte.

Ich werde morgen mein Windows neu aufsetzten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

Bald gibt es auch ein GROßES UPDATE auf meiner PhysX Seite, wo auch neuere Treiber laufen.
Zusatzlich lade ich noch auf ein OCH(one Click Hoster ) Benchmarks hoch.

Hier noch ein PhysX Patch 1.05 ff inc. passwortschutz gegen Antivirenscanner die alles löschen müssen.
Passwort: sicher


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *neues update**

So Leute der Durchbruch ist gelungen. Denn mit den 258.69 ist es mir gelungen, die N 430 GT zu installieren.
Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den Treiber modifiziert habe und kann da durch alle nvidia Karten installieren.
Ohne die Hilfe von PCGH und deren N 430 GT hätte ich das nie testen können.
Dadurch funktionieren auch alle PhysX-Games und -Benchmarks.
Man bin ich Glücklich, seit 07.07.2012 arbeite ich an die Funktion und jetzt klappt alles.



*Update*: Welcher Hoster wäre am besten???

Link des mod-Treibers. Alle nvidia Treiber vorher deinstallieren.
http://www.load.to/Gleyw9EU4E/PhysX-mod-1.05ff.exe
PhysX manual installieren, exe ist dabei.
PhysX PAtch ist dabei.
Selbst entpackendes Archiv.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

So neues Update auf seite 1.


----------



## GreatDay (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Danke für die Anleitung, ich hatte vorher eine GT440 am laufen allerdings unter der alten Anleitung.
Nach dem Prozess werde ich gefragt ob ich die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 hochstellen möchte, ist das nötig oder nicht?
Unter CUDA-GPUs wird nur D12M2-40 angezeigt, wähle ich dieses läuft PhysX nicht...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Gib mal bitte deine Device-ID und Supvendor ID von GPU-Z, und welchen Treiber hastet du vorher?
Das mit der Auflösung kann man abbrechen.


----------



## GreatDay (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Device ID: 10DE-0DE0
Subvendor ASUS (1043)

Ich habe Windows neu aufgesetzt daher keinen, ich probier es gleich einfach nochmal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Sie sollte aber gehen, da sie in dem nv_disp.ini vorhanden ist als:
NVIDIA_DEV.*0DC0* = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"

Hatte Windows vorher auch neu aufgesetzt.

Bitte sag mir Bescheid, ob es geht.


----------



## GreatDay (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Ne, geht nicht :/
Hast du zufällig noch die alte Anleitung und ggf. die alten Files noch vorliegen? Damit hat es wunderbar funktioniert...

EDIT: Ach sorry, ich bin so ein Idiot
Ich hab Mirror's Edge laufen lassen ohne die File zu ändern.

Tut mir Leid, das Wetter bekommt mir nicht, danke für deinen Support und die klasse Anleitung


----------



## Kubi79 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

So hallo erst mal, bin der NEUE und komm jetzt öfters 

Da ich deinen Beitrag sehr sehr gut finde, dachte ich mir mal da mußte mal DANKE sagen.
Ich habe vor mir eine GTS 450 als Physixkarte zu meiner Gigabyte 7950 zu stecken. 
Meine Frage wäre das eine gute bzw. ausreichende paarung und würde mein 560 Watt (Courgar) Netzteil ausreichen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Könnte eng werden, das 560W könnte an seine grenzen stoßen. 700W sollten da schon besser sein oder ein GT430 oder 440.


----------



## Kubi79 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Ok. Welches NT würdest du empfehlen? Oder einfach eins mit 700W nehmen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Also der Hersteller ist eigentlich egal (außer Be Quiet, China-Böller), wichtig ist nur:
*aktiv* PFC =aktiv Power Factor Correction (Leistungsfaktorkorrekturfilter) Leistungsfaktorkorrekturfilter
80 PLUS Zertifizierung 
ATX 12V 2.2 oder höher.

Ich habe das OCZ StealthXStream 2 700W ATX 2.2 (OCZ700SXS2-EU) ab €86,34 EU aber keine Kaufpflicht ist.

@GreatDay und geht es????


----------



## surgeon12 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Hallo alle zusammen,dieses forum ist super   aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auch angemeldet.Ich habe jede Seite  gelesen in der Hoffnung,für mein Problem eine Lösung zu finden.
Leider ohne Erfolg.Die Installation der Treiber und Patch 1.05ff verlief ohne Probleme.
Grafikkarte 8800Gt wird erkannt.Im Nvidia Control Panel unter System Informationen wird mir nur der Treiber angezeigt.
Also GPU-Z installiert auch dort werden beide Grafikkarten korrekt angezeigt.
OK  mach ich mal einen Benchmark Test.FluidMark 1.5.0 sollte es  sein.FluidMark erkennt beide Grafikkarten,nur mit dem unterschied das  bei meiner 8800GT keine MHZ und MB angezeigt werden.   (0 MHZ 0 MB)
Bei der Ati 6970 alles i.o
Also andere Graka besorgt 9800GTX das gleiche problem.Win 7 64 wurde neu aufgesetzt.
Beide Karten verweigern Physx.Kann sein das jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem hat.

mfG ecki

Board:       Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 F4
Prozessor:  AMD Phenom II X4 965
Grafik:       ATI 6970 PCI x16/Nvidia 8800GT PCI x 4
Ram:         2x2 GB
Power:      OCZ 700W


----------



## Kubi79 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Ich hatte das hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cooler_Master/Silent_Pro_M850/136361/? in der engere Wahl. Ach ich habe in meinem alten PC noch ne 8800gt gefunden. Wäre das ne schlechter Physixkarte als die GTS450 ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

surgeon12 nicht schlimm , bei mir auch. Installiere den 1.4.0 der macht keine Probleme. 
Und wenn du die PhysXCore.dll vom FluidMark_1.4.0 in den FluidMark_1.5.0 reinkopierst und die PhysXDevice.dll beim FluidMark_1.5.0 löscht geht PhysX aber MHZ der GPU und VRAM werden nicht angezeigt. Aber der FluidMark_1.4.0 geht tadellos wenn du die PhysXDevice.dll rauslöscht.
Wenn sie im Nvidia Control Panel korrekt angezeigt wird, geht sie. Hast du meinen neuen mod Treiber im Einsatz??
Kubi79 bisschen Stark oder? 750 sollten auch reichen. Und eine 8800gt sollte genau so schnell sein wie die 450.


----------



## surgeon12 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

@Gordon-1979
Danke für die Mühe,habe nochmal alles neu installiert.Ich nutze Dein Mod.Bin genau nach Anleitung vorgegengen.(Alles korrekt installiert)
Dateien in Fluidmark 1.5.0 ersetzt.
GPU1 AMD Radeon mit allen Daten
GPU2 8800GT ohne Daten
GPU1 stellt eine graphische Kurve dar,GPU2 ist geradlinig, ist das korrekt so? ich habe das Gefühl das nur meine Radeon angesprochen wird.
175 FPS mit Physx
JX3Benchmark zeigt mir nur meine ATI an.Mit oder ohne Physx gleiche FPS.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

teste mal Fluidmark 1.4.0 ob dieser geht.
Mit openHarware monitor kannst du dir die leistung darstellen oder PlayClaw kann das sogar per OSD.


----------



## surgeon12 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Fluidmark ohne PhysXDevice.dll gestartet und Physx aktiviert.Sieht dann genauso aus wie im Anhang.
Beim Benchmark lasse ich GPU-Z laufen,ATI GPU Load 99%-Nvidia GPU Load 0%
Danke für Deine Unterstützung,ich breche ins Essenfür Heute reicht es erst einmal,muss gleich los zur Arbeit abreagieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2012)

Bitte nimm Fluidmark 1.4.0 und nicht 1.5.0


----------



## surgeon12 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Benchmark mit 1.4.0
Ich habe die Nvidia auch im zweit Rechner laufen lassen (nur 1 PCI Slot vorhanden),läuft ohne Probleme.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juli 2012)

surgeon12 schrieb:


> Benchmark mit 1.4.0
> Ich habe die Nvidia auch im zweit Rechner laufen lassen (nur 1 PCI Slot vorhanden),läuft ohne Probleme.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hast du denn mit Fluidmark gemacht? Dort sind keine Infos im Benchmark zu sehen.


----------



## surgeon12 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

So letzter Versuch
Win neu installiert. Mod installiert nach Anleitung.Alles ok
Was hast du denn mit Fluidmark gemacht? Installiert habe ich es und die PhysXDevice.dll gelöscht.Dann erscheint Fluidmark so,mit folgender Fehlermeldung.

Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt.
Der Anzeigetreiber"NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver,Version 258.69" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Das ist bei dir möglich oder???

Rechtsklick Ihrem Desktop und klicken Sie dann auf NVIDIA Control Panel.
Klicken Sie auf Set PhysX-Konfiguration( neu Cuda GPUs).
Klicken Sie dann auf Physx GPU-Beschleunigung aktivieren(neu deine nVidia-Karte auswählen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du Teamspeak oder skype??


----------



## Kubi79 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

So ich habe jetzt die Karte drin und alles nach Anleitung gemacht. Aber ich habe keine Nvidia Contro Panel. Habe ich doch was vergessen ??
Also GPUZ erkennt die Karte, aber sie scheint inaktiv zu sein. muß ich vielleicht im bios was einstellen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Kubi79 wie kein Nvidia Control panel ?? Fehlermeldung ?? In der Software von Microsoft aufgeschlüsselt??


----------



## Kubi79 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Also wenn ich auf C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Control Panel Client gehe,
 kommt die meldung die Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen stehen nicht zur Verfügung(Sie verwenden momentan keine Anzeige die an Eine GPU von Nvidia angeschlossen ist)
Falls du Zeit hast würd ich mich freuen wenn wir uns mal in meinem oder deinem TS treffen könnten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

BETA GeForce driver (256): 285.79 (November 10, 2011) - works with v1.05ff bitte den mal testen
http://www.nvidia.de/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.79-beta-driver-de.html


----------



## Kubi79 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

So habe jetzt alles hinbekommen, ausser das bestimmte Games nicht laufen wollen.


----------



## doller12194 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Moin Moin!


Danke erstmal für die Anleitung!

Ist es normal das ich im nVidia Control Panel nicht die PhysX-Auswahl habe, also da wo man einer GPU nach Wahl PhysX zuordent. Unter CUDA-GPU´s ist meine 9800GT aufegüführt.  Das kenn ich noch aus nicht AMD-Zeiten mit Only-nVidia. Hm..

Aso, Soweit hat deine Anleitung wunderbar geklappt. Der Tweak schrieb alles DONE. Nur das PhysX Paket in deinem Installer musste ich auf den Desktop kopieren , Aus dem entpackten Ordner lies es sich nicht installieren. 
Ist da vielleicht was schiefgegangen?

In FluidMark zeigt er mir CPU-PhysX. Alle GPU´s ( HD7970,9800GT und HD3000) stehen sauber im Gerätemanager auf aktiv. Nur weis ich jetzt nicht ob die 9800GT auch die alleinige PhysX-Arbeit übernimmt.

---Klicken Sie dann auf Physx GPU-Beschleunigung aktivieren(neu deine nVidia-Karte auswählen).---

Diesen Punkt gibt es bei mir nicht.


Danke im Vorraus!!  GREETZ


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

doller12194 welchen treiber hast du genommen??


----------



## doller12194 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Den 258.69... Is doch richtig oder nich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Nimm man das:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32/X64+PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff


*Achtung Leute:*
Auf der PhysX seite hat sich was getan, eine PhysX Hybrid Mod1.06fu ist Release.
Ich will ihn vorher testen, bevor ich euch das antue. Da dieser noch sehr eigenartig ist.

Also, bleibt gespannt.


----------



## doller12194 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Genau die 3 Sachen hab ich doch installiert... Wieso nochmal?!


----------



## drebbin (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle, 
Frage erstmal zu meinem GrundVerständnis:
Da ATI Karten kein physX haben bekomme ich mit solchen nur die Basis an SpielPhysik.
Wenn das Spiel zusätzlich physX implementiert hat brauche ich zum nutzen eine geforce.
Wenn das Spiel kein physX zusätzlich nutzt entgeht mir also nichts
War das richtig so?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2012)

doller12194 schrieb:


> Genau die 3 Sachen hab ich doch installiert... Wieso nochmal?!


 Hast du denn mod-Treiber oder den offiziellen Treiber installiert? 


drebbin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> Frage erstmal zu meinem GrundVerständnis:
> Da ATI Karten kein physX haben bekomme ich mit solchen nur die Basis an SpielPhysik.
> Wenn das Spiel zusätzlich physX implementiert hat brauche ich zum nutzen eine geforce.
> ...


 
Ja das ist richtig.


----------



## drebbin (27. Juli 2012)

Danke!
Gibt es gewisse Genres wo fast immer physX genutzt wird?
Damit ich weiß ob ne günstig zu bekommende ATI hd 7950 nehmen kann oder sich ne 580gtx doch eher lohnt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

drebbin erste seite steht da PhysX games, unter Voraussetzung.


----------



## Kubi79 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

@drebbin : Ich habe die Gigabyte 7950. Sie ist leise, hat OC reserven und im 2d modus fast kein Verbrauch. Das ist meine erste AMD/ATI Karte und ich bin echt davon überzeugt. Zu der 7950 habe ich eine GTS 450 für Physix. Leider ist mein NT (560W) zu schwach und im mom läuft es noch nicht 100%. Ich kann Dir oder auch anderen nur raten, macht es wie Gordon sagt und lasst euch auch im TS von ihm helfen. Der Kerl ist einfach gut ^^


----------



## drebbin (28. Juli 2012)

Muss der Pci-e steckplatz für die physX karte nen minimal Faktor haben, oder ist mehr einfach besser? Also ich meine 4fach oder 8fach


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2012)

drebbin schrieb:


> Muss der Pci-e steckplatz für die physX karte nen minimal Faktor haben, oder ist mehr einfach besser? Also ich meine 4fach oder 8fach


 
Der 4 fach reicht auch. Und low Profile reicht auch.


----------



## doller12194 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Moin moin!

Ich hab das Paket aus deinem Downlink genommen... Also mod.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**



doller12194 schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Ich hab das Paket aus deinem Downlink genommen... Also mod.


 
Nimm mal bitte den offiziellen, da der mod noch Probleme hat:
NV-teiber 258.69(beta)X32/X64+PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *Eigener Treiber**

Neuer PhysX mod: 1.06ff ist da. 
Update auf der ersten seite incl. Treiber
*Neues Treiberupdate:*
GeForce 304.79 Driver und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit Patch 1.06ff


----------



## Kubi79 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Danke für die Mühe und die viele Arbeit die Du Dir machst. Ich hoffe das bald mein NT kommt und ich wieder auf Physix ON stellen kann ^^


----------



## Black*Dragon* (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Hallo zusammen möchte mir auch eine PhysX Karte holen habe aber keine Ahnung welche. System ist eine HD7950 gepart mit einem X6 1055T. Sie sollte möglichst billig sein, viel Leistung und auch für zukünftige PhysX Games zu gebrauchen.

Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen btw von was hängt die PhysX Leistung ab? In einem anderen Forum laß ich je mehr GFLops desto besser könnt ihr das so bestätigen? Bzw gibt es noch weitere Faktoren?

Geldtenisch hätte ich 20 Euro übtig, bin doch bereit auf max 30 zu erhöhen wenn es sich lohnt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2012)

Black dragon, also die physX Leistung hängt von ganzen System ab, dabei sind CPU und GPU (renderkarte) ausschlaggebend, also bei dir würde ich 64 oder 92 recheneinheiten( stream-Prozessoren) empfehlen.


----------



## radeon2g (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Ich hab ein tierisches Problem:

Batman AC stürzt immer wieder ab. Hab den Modtreiber benutzt.

Eingebaut ist eine EVGA Geforce 430 drin.

Liegt das an den Treiber oder an was anders?

oder soll ich den benutzen:

NV-teiber 260.99 WHQL X64+PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff

System:

I7 3930K
MSI Big Bang II
2 x AMD 7970
Crosair 850W
mehrere SDD und HDD
Coolmaster HAF-X
u.s.w


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

kannst du nehmen oder du wartest noch ein wenig, denn ich lade gerade einen neuen Mod treiber hoch.

http://www.load.to/c7VRXjZ3q9/258.69_mod.exe

*Neuer Mod Treiber.*

Biitte Testet ihn. Bitte Entpack-Pfad nicht verändern, da autoinstaller. 

Bitte um Rückinfo.


----------



## radeon2g (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Hab folgendes ausprobiert:

GeForce 304.79 Driver und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit Patch 1.06ff

Nur ist nicht ohne.

Hab es erst so probiert.
http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/46279
1. Treiber
2.PhysX
3.Patch 1.05ff
4.Patch 1.06ff

Funktioniert seltsamweise nicht.

Obwohl ich im Nvidia Display die Geforce in Cuda anklickt habe.

Hab dann alles wieder gelöscht und mit Drive Cleaner alle Reste gelöscht.

2 Versuch

1. Treiber
2.PhysX
3.Patch 1.06ff
4.Patch 1.05ff

Ging wider nicht.

Hab dann im normalen Windows also nicht abgesicherten Modus folgendes gemacht:

nvsvc-set-Automatic.reg als Administrator Starten
PhysX-HwSelection-set-GPU als Administrator Starten
 Patch 1.06ff gestartet
Patch 1.05ff gestartet

Und jetzt funktioniert es seltsamerwise.

FluidMark 1.5.0 erkennt die Geforce als PhysX
Batman AC erkennt die Geforce als PhysX

Sehr seltsam das ganze.







http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-nutzen-anleitung-1-06ff-physx-mod-1.06ff.zip


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

radeon2g hast du den Batman Benchmark getestet und dazu, GPU-z oder PlawClaw im Hintergrund laufen lassen um zu sehen das die PhysX-Karte auch was macht?? Und teste mal Mafia 2.

Bitte um testen meines Mod Treibers, und um Rücknachricht ob es geklappt hat. 
http://www.load.to/c7VRXjZ3q9/258.69_mod.exe


----------



## radeon2g (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Hier ein paar Info

http://www.imagebam.com/image/8b24da204123806
http://www.imagebam.com/image/6f4f0a204123820

Bis jetzt ist Batman AC nicht einmal abgestürzt.

Lag wohl die ganze Zeit an deinen alten Mod-Treiber. Vielleicht beisst sich was mit der PhysX Software.

Hab eine Woche herumexpermentiert, warum das Teil jedes mal abgekackt ist.

Hab den Recher zig mal auseinander gebaut dewegen. Hätte ich mir echt sparen können,wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte.

Schwamm rüber es gibt schlimmers.

Den Prototype 2 und Dirt Showndown lief ohne Probleme.

P.S

Werde deinen neuen Mod aber nicht testen,bin froh das es endlich läuft.

Nur bei den Installationreihenfolge mit Patch 1.06ff ist irgentwo der Wurm drin.Würde es mal in Ruhe ausprobieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

du hast meine frage nicht beantwortet. 
Und den Patch 1.06ff lasse ich erst mal außen vor.
@  ATI-nVidia-PhysX-Mod-User ich benötige unbedingt Tester zum Testen der Mod-Treibers. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Nearfreak (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Danke fuer die Grosse Muehe die du dir gemacht hast!


----------



## radeon2g (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Musste alles nochmal neu machen,weil Games for Windows Live auf einmal nicht mehr ging. Kein Speichern bei Batman AC möglich.

Hab alles mögliche probiert. Nichts zu machen. 

Hab zum Glück vorher ein True Image erstellt.

Hab dann endlich herausgekriegt, wie die richtige Reichenfolge ist.


Wichtig: Der Treiber 304.79 ist für Geforce GTX 8800 bis Geforce GTX 690 gedacht.


Hier die Anleitung:

1. Erst Geforce Driver 304.79 installieren

2. Custom auswählen 

3. alles abwählen auch PhysX (nur Treiber anwählen)

4. Danach PhysX System Software 9.12.0613 installieren


Tip 1: Vorher msconfig starten dann Start - Angesicherter Modus auswählen.Dann startet er gleich im Abgesicherten Modus


5. Neustart

6. In den Abgesicherten Modus gehen (F8 drücken) oder siehe Tip oben.

7. Hybrid-PhysX-mod-1.05ff.exe starten

8. nvsvc-set-Automatic.cmd als Admin starten

9. PhysX-HwSelection-set-GPU.cmd als Admin starten


Tip 2: msconfig starten dann Start - Normaler Modus auswählen.Sonst startet der PC wieder im Abgesicherten Modus.


10. Neustart (nicht abgesicherter Modus)

11. PhysX mod 1.06ff.cmd als Admin starten.

12. Nvidia Display wird nicht erkannt da kein Monitor angeschossen ist

    deshalb Monitorkabel umstecken von AMD nach Nvidia. 

13. Auf Manage 3D Setting gehen.

    CUDU-GPUs gehen - Schauen ob Haken gesetzt wurde z.b Geforce 430GT

14. Set PhysX gehen.

    Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:

    Auto-Select
    Geforce...
    CPU

    Auf Geforce... gehen und Apply drücken.

    denn Standart ist CPU (zumindest bei mir)


Das wahrs. Viel Spass damit.

Zur Info:

GPU-Z erkennt PhysX (AMD)
Fluidmark 1.4.0 anwählbar PhysX

Batman AC kommt später (auch Login von GPU-Z)
Mafia 2 hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## jtk65 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Hallo, ich werde beim entpacken des "1.05ff" Ordners nach einem Passwort gefragt. Ich habe vielleicht Tomaten auf den Augen, aber ich kann hier in der Anleitung keinen Hinweis auf ein Passwort finden! Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen wie das Passwort lautet? Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

jtk65: PW: *Sicher*


----------



## radeon2g (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Das Passwort ist Sicher.


----------



## jtk65 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

Vielen Dank! Das Ihr mir so schnell geholfen habt! Ich wollte die Aktion schon auf einen anderen Tag verschieben...bis mir hier jemand antwortet...ich bin richtig begeistert von der schnellen Unterstützung hier

LG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

radeon2g und wie läuft Batman AC ??? oder Mirrors Edge ?? 
Bitte immer mit GPU-z oder PlayClaw prüfen ob die nVidia im Einsatz ist.

jtk65 Kein Problem.


----------



## jtk65 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

@Gordon-1979: hier meine Erfahrung mit dem neuen Treiber...

- GPU-Z  PhysX (AMD+Nvidia) erkannt...
- Fluidmark 1.4.0 anwählbar PhysX...

dann wollte ich Mafia 2 installieren und das war es dann für den Abend - BoD  ...ich habe aber noch nicht vor aufzugeben

Mein System:
Core 2 Quad Q9550 2833 Mhz
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC
Zotac Geforce GTX 260 (192 Shader-Einheiten)
8 GB RAM
Windows 7  64 Bit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2012)

Leute so als Info am Rande, gpu-z erkennt meistens physX, bei Fluidmark ist mit dem entfernen der Dateien das selbe und bei jx3 ist das durch der jx3 mod exe genau so. Aber batman ac und Mafia II nicht möglich und dies lässt sich dann nur mit gpu-z oder playclaw anhand der Auslastung darstellen. Also Achtung mit der Vorfreude.


----------



## radeon2g (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

So langsam bin ich mit den Latein am Ende.

Hab folgendes ausprobiert.

1.
GeForce 304.79 Driver und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit Patch 1.06ff funktioniert nicht da 
 nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen Fehler.

2.
Neuster Mod-Treiber (Crash nach ein paar Minuten in Batman AC)

3,
NV-teiber 260.99 WHQL X64+PhysX_9.11.0621+Patch 1.05ff (Crash nach ein paar Minuten in Batman AC)

Entweda ist irgentwo ein Wurm drin bzw bei Batman AC oder die Grafikkarte spinnt.

Oder muss das ganze gemacht werden, wenn Windows 7 komplett neu installiert wurde.

Und nicht nachträglich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) *1.06ff**

radeon2g driver sweeper hilft. Und die Geforce mal als Hauptkarte testen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

SSD Tool Auf Beitrag 6:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...utzen-anleitung-mit-ssd-tool.html#post1265054


----------



## L0rdMetzger (5. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Bei mir funtioniert das control pannel nach dem 1.06ff patch nichtmehr und windows wird langsamer und ist verbugt. was kann ich dagegen tun? deine iload downloads funktionieren auch nicht.
mein SYS: 
HD6870
GTS 450
AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Ok lade bei rapidgator.net diese neu hoch, dauert  eine stunde. 
http://rapidgator.net/file/30191835/258.69_mod.exe.html

Mit der NV-Systemsteuerung, wie folgt vorgehen:

Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und klicken Sie auf Bildschirmauflösung.
Auf Erkennen Klicken
Jetzt sollte Ihnen ein Haupt- und ein imaginärer Monitor anzeigt werden .
Wählen sie den letzten aus
Klicken Sie auf das Feld "Mehrere Anzeigen:" "Diese Anzeige erweitern" (letzte auswählen)
wählen Sie "Desktop nur auf 1 Anzeigen"
Übernehmen und dann auf Änderung Beibehalten Klicken
Klicken Sie auf das Feld "Mehrere Anzeigen:" "Desktop nur auf 1 Anzeigen" und wählen Sie Diesen Bildschirm entfernen
Mit OK bestätigen.
Jetzt sollte es möglich sein nVidia Systemsteuerung zu starten!

Nurien Benchmark:
http://rapidgator.net/file/30203505/Nurien-Alpha_v0.7.exe.html


----------



## L0rdMetzger (6. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Unterstützung. Ich werde den PhysX mod erstmal nach hinten verschieben, ich bekomme diese Woche neue Hardware und bin dann erstmal im Urlaub. Ich werde es dann noch einmal probieren und hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## MegGalvtron (6. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Eine andere Frage, kann beim NVidia Surround der mittlere Monitor ein  anderer sein als die beiden nebendran (sind aber alle 24") ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

MegGalvtron beschreibe das mit den mittleren Monitor genauer.(d.h.: wieviele Monitore hast du dran und wo angeschlossen)


----------



## MegGalvtron (6. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Okay mal so rsp habe ich in Aussicht, 3 Monitore an eine GTX680 im SLI Verbund, mittlerer Monitor ist ein Eizo Foris FX2431 und der rechte und linke ist ein DELL U2412M

Kann mich einfach vom Eizo nicht trennen 

Alle haben DVI Anschluss, sollen alle 3 Monitore via DVI D und DVI I an erster Karte und an zweiter Karte an DVI D angeschlossen werden ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Hilfe dafür:
http://www.nvidia.com/content/3d-vi...ision_Surround_GF_GTX_680_Mar12_rev2-2way.pdf
http://www.nvidia.de/object/3d-vision-faq-de.html

Für das 3D Vision Produkt und 120 Hz LCDs wird ein Dual-Link DVI-Kabel benötigt. Voraussetzung bei nVidia.


----------



## Basti 92 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Hallo,

ich danke mal für die super Anleitung!
Hab aber noch ein par Fragen, zu den Physxverionen und Grafikkarten.
Es wird als Hauptkarte eine ATI HD Radeon 6850 genutzt, zu deiser kommt eine nVidea 9600GT für Physx und meinen Beamer (juhu kein umstöpseln). Genutzt wurde die "Anleitung mit Mod-Treiber" also "258.69 mod" und "PhysX_9.11.0621 SystemSoftware" davor habe ich es mit "Anleitung ohne Mod-Treiber *neu 1.06ff*" Probiert und es hat nicht funktioniert, habe ich dadurch irgendeinen Nachteil (wie nicht alle Physx Effekte oder so) oder ist es egal?
Und reicht eine 9600GT aus um alle Physx Effekte zu brechennen, da es manchmal geruckelt hat obwohl die Anzeige (GPU-Z) nur 35% Auslastung der nVidea GPU angezeigt hat?

MfG Basti


EDIT: GEIL, DASS ES FUNKTIONIERT


----------



## MegGalvtron (7. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Geht eigentlich 3x 27" mit 2 GTX680 im SLI Verbund ?

Kein 3D !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Basti 92 THX erst mal für deine Rückmeldung, das der 258.69 mod-Treiber bei dir geht. Das macht mich glücklich. 

Wichtig sind erst mal restliche infos über dein System und welcher PhysX-Benchmark du genutzt hast.
Also eine Radeon 6850, was eine gute Karte ist und eine 9600g mit 64 Recheneinheiten, diese sind je nach CPU ausreichend.
Dann egal welche nVidia PhysX Systemsoftware man auf den System installiert hat, PhysX wird nicht leistungsfähiger.
Denn laut FluidMark und JX3 habe ich verschieden Versionen getestet und konnte keinen unterschied feststellen.

MegGalvtron ja : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2667


----------



## Basti 92 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Hallo,

Da ich mein System nennen sollte, kommen hier ein par Informationen:

Hardware:
Motherboard Asus Striker Extreme
Prozessor E6850@3GHz (würde sich noch ein q6600 lohnen?)
Arbeitsspeicher 4GB
Grafikkarte ATI HD Radeon 6850 (1GB GDDR5)
(Auflösung max 3240x1920 oder jenachdem kleiner welche Spiele oder Anwendungen gefahren werden)
Physxkarte nVidea GeForce 9600GT (1GB GDDR3)

Software: (eher Treiber)
Win7 64Bit
CCC 12.6 für die ATI
258.69 mod und PhysX_9.11.0621 SystemSoftware für die nVidea

Programme: (naja auch Software...)
JX3 Benchmark läuft "super" (je nach Auflösung)
Physx Screensaver (zu empfehlen für die die gerne Zeigen was der PC alles hat...)


Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung! 

Aber noch eine Frage von mir kennt sich jemand mit der 9600GT aus hier ein Bild:
http://www.digittrade.de/ebay/geforce/9600gt_1.jpg
Denn dies ist meine Physxkarte und der lüfter rattert erheblich, giebt es dafür noch Ersatzlüfter die wenig kosten oder soll ich einfach einen Billiglüfter mit Kabelbindern draufhaun... 
Kann man die Karte villeicht undervolten da sie ja "höchstens" zu 35% ausgelastet wurde bis jetzt. 


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Diese unterstützt dein Board:


> Core 2 Extreme QX6700(2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB)
> Core 2 Extreme QX6800 (rev.G0,2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,4 cores)
> Core 2 Extreme QX6850(revG0,3.00GHz,1333FSB,L2:2X4MB)
> Core 2 Extreme X6800(2.93GHz,1066FSB,L2:4MB,revB2)


Und diese sind im Bezahlbaren Bereich. 	    


> Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.B3,4 cores)
> Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores)
> Core 2 Quad Q6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores)


Core 2 Quad Q6700<--- Diesen würde ich empfehlen aber der Q6600 ist ok und mit ein wenig Overclocking lässt sich die 3 ghz auch anpeilen. 
Intel Core2 QUAD Q6700 SLACQ LGA 775 Desktop CPU Prozessor 2.66Ghz 8M 1066mhz on eBay! < -- aber nur mit 30 tage Garantie, aber 129,79

Also im den sinne lohnt sich immer ein Quad core, da PhysX auch davon Profitiert. Genau wie die GHz
z.B.: Nurien Benchmark: Phenom 955be 3.8 GHz 70 FPS, 3.2 GHz 57 FPS, 2.8 GHz 49 FPS

Dein 9600GT welchen Durchmesser hat der Lüfter??


----------



## Basti 92 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Hallo,

Also zum Prozessor hat ich an den 6600 (G0) gedacht, da n Kumpel den loswerden will, so ~70€. War bis jetz immer auf 3GHz getaktet und an ner WaKü (der Pc hat sich wegen Sockelumstieg aufgelöst).

Zur Graka der Kühler is ca 7.5cm im durchmesser das "Loch" im Kühlkörper is n bisl größer als 8cm. Hier ein Bild:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg822/scaled.php?server=822&filename=graka800x600.jpg&res=landing
Unter der Grafigkarte hab ich nurnoch einen kleinen Finger Luft, und muss daher warscheinlich einen Lüfter in die Aussparung setzen und kann keine 2 Obendrauf packen wie ich hoffte.
Meine Vorstellung tendirte in diese Richtung da hab ich direkt noch einen Ersatz Arctic Grafikkarten Zubehör Kühler Turbo Module: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör.

Später wenn die Physxkarte einen neuen Lüfter hat, stelle ich mal die Benchmarkwerte vom JX3 Benachmark, der Mafia Demo und dem gerade ladenden  Nurien Benchmark hier rein.


MfG Basti


PS: Danke für die Interesse und Hilfe Gordon-1979


EDIT:

Hole den Q6600 nun hoffe aber das mein NT das noch mitmacht (450W), die GeForce dürfte ja nicht zuviel verbrauchen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Arctic Grafikkarten Zubehör Kühler Turbo Module, Perfekt und mit Heißkleber einkleben.

Intel® Core)
Max: TDP	65 W
Intel® Core)
Max: TDP	105 W

Und hier der Verbrauch:
Test: Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Seite 24) - ComputerBase
Laut Computerbase 15% mehr Stromverbrauch, das heist 56 Watt mehr.


----------



## Basti 92 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Danke Gordon,

Der Q6600 wird mitgebracht wenn der Kumpel malwieder in der Nähe is, also bis dahin geht noch alles gut. Aber ich hab nochma ne Frage zur 9600GT, habe den Kühlkörper demontiert um Ihn zu säubern und um später den/die Lüfter leichter montieren zu können. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass zwischen GPU und Kühlkörper noch ne "Aluplatte/abdeckung" war und daher 2x Wärmeleitpaste drauf war, meiner Meinung nach sollte diese warscheinlich die Hitze verteilen wass aber besser gehen müsste ohne die Platte mit nur der passenden Menge Paste auf der GPU. Hier noch ein Bild:
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/462/20120809191539.jpg Plattehabe ich mal zwischen Karte und Kühlkörper gestellt hat genau die Abmaße der GPU.
Und ist es normal, dass die Ganzen Kleinkomponenten wie Speicher, Transistoren, Spannungswandler... keine Kühlkörper haben? Selbst bei meiner passiven 7650gs aus Uhrzeiten waren diese mit am Kühlkörper oder halten die das aus?
Rechts vom "SLI-Anschluss" ist der Lüfteranschluss und links weist du zufällig wofür der ist?

Und Danke für die 3 Seiten im letzten Post denke werde es einfach ausprobieren, die meisten Komponenten laufen eh nicht unter Vollast oder Gleichzeitig.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

das ist meistens so, bei den Karten im Einsteiger Bereich, was aber nicht schlimm ist da ein RAM Baustein so wie die Spannungswandler bis zu 125°C aushalten. Aber die Alu Platte würde ich gegen Kupfer austauschen. Im Baumarkt, Schrott, Metallhändler sollte es so kleine Kupferstücken geben.


----------



## Basti 92 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Also du meinst die Platte ist wichtig? Meiner Meinung nach müsste der Kühlkörper doch die Wärme super verteilen und da wäre doch jede zusätzliche Schickt Metall und Wärmeleitpaste eher hinderlich ich würde den Kühlkörper direkt auf die GPU Packen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Das würde ich nicht machen, denn wenn der Kühler irgendwas an der Grafikkarte berührt, dann diese dadurch kaputt gehen. Geh lieber auf nr. sicher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Leute ich werde mich noch mal an den PhysX mod 1.06ff machen. 
P10-17000 im NGOHQ.com, hat mir noch einiges an Tipps gegeben.
Update kommt dann, incl Anleitung und patch-update.

Dann die PhysX sdk 3.2.0.1 ist da aber viele Änderungen.  Mal sehen was das für den Hybrid(ATI/nVidia)mod bedeutet. 
Infos kommen so bald ich was neues weiß.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

So neues Update:
*305.53 mit PhysX-9.12.0613 und der neue PhysX mod 0.1me*

*Selbst getested und Mafia 2 läuft ohne Bluescreen.*


----------



## reinhardrudi (25. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

moin
ich hab den Hybridiz.exe nach dieser anleitung ( nvidia 305.68+/Physx 9.12.0613+)

How To: Fix Hybrid PhysX with latest PhysX and Geforce 285+ [SOLVED!]

benutzt und hab mit fluidmark(_*PhysXDevice.dll removed)*_ getestet--46% auslastung meiner GTX 560ti (hauptkarte HD7970) alllerding wird bei gpu2 (gtx 560) keine core oder ram takt angezeigt???

kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das alles funzt ????
ist dein EDIT: MOD ein anderer????

beim 3Dmark Vantage hab ich jetzt nämlich 1 OPS weniger wie ohne-liegt vileicht auch daran das die (7970)jetzt nur noch x8 läuft anstatt vorher x16..... durch die belegung des 2ten PCIe mit 560ti

hier noch ein super-tool damit man nicht immer im abgesicherten hochfahren muß-windows läuft dann im testmode solange wie man will:
http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=34
benutz ich wg. ATI treiber modding 

mfg
reinhardrudi


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Es ist ein mod und kein crack. Den NGOHQ.com mod empfehle ich nicht, da die physx System software 3.2.0.1 zum Einsatz kommt und noch keine Unterstützung findet. Mein mod setzt auf die aktuelle Version 2.8.3 und auf der hauptentwickler genl mod.


----------



## reinhardrudi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

THX
alles klar.
muß dazusagen,das im augenblick alles funzt-anscheinend.
metro2033 bench auslastung der nvidia 3-12%, ist nicht viel aber scheint zu funzen.

werd aber auch mal deinen testen 

bis denn


----------



## wishi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * mit SSD Tool **

Hi! Hast du zu 305.53 mit PhysX-9.12.0613 und der neue PhysX mod 0.1me auch nen Link? Oo


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

wishi erste seite.


----------



## wishi (27. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wishi erste seite.


 
Ja! Hahahaha, wer lesen kann ist klar im voreilt.
Also der 305.53 soll mit der Aktuellen PhysX unter ATI laufen? Hab hier ne 275 drin neben der 5770 CuCore. Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die frage ob das Sinn macht. Sicherlich ist die 275 mehr als ausreichen für PhysX. allerdings habe ich auch noch ne 8600GT mit 512MB. Wie sieht das aus ohne mod, die 275 als Hauptkarte zu nutzen und die 8600 als PhysiX? mitlerweile sind die Effekte ja schon anspruchsvoller. Macht wohl weniger Sinn nicht wahr? Doofe Lage bei mir... die 5770 ist nen tacken langsamer wie die 275, zumindest wenn ich die nicht übertakte und die 275 ohne PhysX arbeitet. Wenn ich auf Nvidia Only mache, muss ich auf DX11 verzichten. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr *Grübel* also wohl doch mit der Option 5770 Graka und 275 PhysX. wie sieht das aus wenn ich die 275 mal zum Spielen nehme,also den Monitor da drann anschließe für Just Cause 2 z.B. weil da ja der Mod nicht so ohne weiteres für funst oder? Wenn ich dan wieder auf ATI gehe bleibt das dann gemoddet bestehen? und wie ist das wenn ich den ATI Treiber aktualisiere? Bleibt das dann auch gemoddet oder muss ich das dann neu machen?

EDIT: Nebenbei Kopfkino wie ich das jetzt mache, daher nicht genügen Hirnressourcen frei zum Schreiben. Entschuldige also bitte das Geschriebene, welches auch von nem 10 Jährigen hätte sein können xD


----------



## reinhardrudi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hi

ich hab bei StarTales PhysX Benchmarks  enorme  grafikfehler,das intro funzt aber super.
--bekannt? oder gibts ein fix??

>THX
reinhardrudi


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

reinhardrudi dann funktioniert dein PhysX nicht mehr, oder nicht richtig. Und Vantage ist bei mit auch nur noch ohne PhysX.
wishi eine GTX 275 mit 8600gt ist auch eine gute Mischung, besser als 5770 mit GTX 275 oder 8600gt.
daher ist eine 5770 der 275 deutlich unterlegen, und die noch im PC haben, wenn man eine GTX 275 mit 8600gt hat, würde ich das schnellstmöglich ändern.


----------



## reinhardrudi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> reinhardrudi dann funktioniert dein PhysX nicht mehr, oder nicht richtig. Und Vantage ist bei mit auch nur noch ohne PhysX.



HMM- dann werd ich doch mal deinen ausprobieren und alles wieder löschen---komisch nur das meine spiele  und andere benschs funzen,aber egal-tüfftle gerne 

meinst du man könnte schon den aktuellen 
*GeForce 306.02 Driver - BETA* http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/beta-legacy nehmen?????????????

 mfg
reinhardrudi


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

sollte nicht stören aber PhysX-9.12.0613-SystemSoftware ist Pflicht.


----------



## reinhardrudi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

servus

sieht so aus als dein mod mit der PhysX-9.12.0613 stabiler läuft--sehr gut  hab den *GeForce 306.02 Driver - BETA benutzt.*
mafia laüft mit teilweiße 30% auslastung der 560ti und 54 FPS auf 1440i alles auf anschlag.

allerdings hat der star tales benchmark immer noch nach dem intro enorme grafikfehler-naja wenns weiter nix ist-fluid/Jx3/metro/mafia bench läuft.
3Dmark Vantage hat weniger OPS wie ohne dediz.Phyxsx karte 

Edit: sacred2/Batmann AC funzt auch mit PhysX unterstüzung ohne das ich eine datei patchen/löschen oder sonstwas mußte 

THX
reinhardrudi


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

reinhardrudi Das kling schon mal gut.
Eine Neue Karte ist da: ASUS GTX 550 Ti
ASUS - Graphics Cards- ASUS ENGTX550 Ti DC TOP/DI/1GD5

Wurde mir von PCGH zur Verfügung gestellt. BIG THX an PCGH.
Bald kommen dan ein Paar benches und vergleiche zur ASUS 8600GT und MSI N440 GT


----------



## reinhardrudi (30. August 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die schlechter ist oder gleichauf  mit meiner 560TI .....

mfg


----------



## floh315 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

reicht für physx für mafia 2 auch ne gt 520 als physx karte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

floh315 eine 430er wäre besser. Also 96 Stream-Prozessoren würde ich schon bei dir empfehlen.
Wobei wenn du bei Mafia II\edit\APEX den Ordner Cloth in Cloth*e* umbenennst solltes du bei einer 520 auch gute werte erreichen. dabei wird nur die Klamotten-PhysX abgeschaltet und zählt unter unwichtig.


----------



## driveandkill (4. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Würde eine GT 630 mit meiner 7970 funktionieren? Ich möchte Borderlands 2 Mafia 2 und möglichst kommende PhysX Titel wie Hawken spielen können ohne Performance einbruch 
wollte die hier nehmen
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1024...orce+GT+630,+1024MB+DDR3,+PCI-Express.article


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



driveandkill schrieb:


> Würde eine GT 630 mit meiner 7970 funktionieren? Ich möchte Borderlands 2 Mafia 2 und möglichst kommende PhysX Titel wie Hawken spielen können ohne Performance einbruch
> wollte die hier nehmen
> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1024...orce+GT+630,+1024MB+DDR3,+PCI-Express.article


 
Der Rest deiner Hardware wäre sehr aufschlussreich. Bitte gib die mal mit an.

*[highlight]Nurien Benchmark[/highlight]*


PhysX-Karte:|Asus EN8600GT MG|MSI N430GT (PII 3.8GHz)|MSI N430GT (PII 3.2GHz)|MSI N430GT (PII 2.8GHz)
min FPS|31|42|36|32
max FPS|82|105|85|76
AVG FPS|44|70|57|49
Power:|285W|285W|265W|240W
Temp:|47°C|37°C|34°C|34°C


----------



## driveandkill (4. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

CPU: I7 2600 (locked/ Nicht K)
GPU: AMD 7970
RAM: 16GB 1600 mhz
PSU: 700 Watt Cougar CMX
Motherboard: Asus P8P67 REV 3.0
HDD/SSD: 2TB Seagate und 64GB Samsung 830
OS: Windows 7 home Premium 64 bit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

driveandkill ok, also eine 630 wäre ok, oder eine 640 ging auch. Wo eine 630 auch gute Dienste leistet.
Am Wochenende setze ich mein System neu auf, und dann gibt es ein neues PhysX update.
Das heist, ASUS GTX 550 Ti(1GB GDDR5) vs. ASUS 8600GT(512MB DDR2) vs. MSI N440 GT(1GB DDR3)
Dabei Teste ich auch die Taktrakt des CPUs mit(2.8/3.2/3.6/3.8 GHz).


----------



## ILAN12346 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

huhu, bin ja schon ein seitd er ersten stunde dabei quasi  und hab mal eben mit supersonic Sled getestet

es funktioniert auch wie man an dem screen sieht, nur mein treiber crasht ab und an (der der ati o.O) bin noch bissi am rumversuchen, denke ich mach morgen nen patch das ihr alle die demo auf ati karten nutzen könnt, mfg ILAN12346




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit1:

starter in aktion :>

Supersonic Sled starter for AMD DX11 Cards  - YouTube


----------



## reinhardrudi (5. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hmm
der bench kakt bei mir ab...freezz


----------



## dimi0815 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Guten Tag zusammen!

Bin neu hier und wollte euch erfahrenen AMD/nvidia-Kombinierern einige Fragen stellen... habe zwar Erfahrung mit OC von CPU, GPU, RAM und bastle gerne, eine Kombination aus AMD und nvidia zu PhysX-Zwecken ist mir aber Neuland.

Folgende Konfiguration benutze ich im Moment:

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
i5-3570k auf 4x 4.2 GHz OC'ed @1.125 V, gekühlt von einem Macho HR-02-120
8 GB Vengeance LP RAM
Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3X OC'ed auf 1100 MHz @1.050 V
Eine 1,5 TB HDD + eine 128 GB SSD
Das alles (sowie Gehäuselüfter etc.) hängt an einem 480W be quiet! Netzteil...

Nun laufen eigentlich alles Spiele locker auf maximalen Einstellungen... allerdings reizt es mich schon bei einigen Games (besonders Arkham Asylum + City, Alice, Metro und Mirror's Edge) auch die PhysX-Effekte bestaunen zu können...

Ich selbst hab eine ältere GTS 450 herumliegen, die GLH-Edition von Gainward ... ebenso käme ich günstig bis umsonst an "kleinere" Modelle von Freunden, so etwa eine "normale" 450 GTS und eine GT 440 bzw. 430...

Nun würde ich gerne eine davon als dedizierte PhysX-Karte nutzen und frage mich natürlich, WELCHE??? 

Preis spielt mal keine Rolle, da alle ungefähr gleich (also gratis) liegen.

Welche davon sollte es mindestens sein, sodass meine relativ schnelle 7950 nicht gar irgendwann durch die PhysX-Karte limitiert wird?
Gleichzeitig sollte es natürlich kein overkill sein, vor allem da meist höheres Modell auch höheren Stromverbrauch mit sich bringt... wie lässt sich das am besten regeln? Und mit wieviel zusätzlichem Verbrauch muss ich hier ca. rechnen? Reicht da das 480W-Netzteil immernoch aus? Wie spare ich Strom? PhysX-Karte im idle und während des Surfens/Office-Arbeitens "deaktivieren"?

Bitte hier mal um Anregungen...

Und allgemeiner die Frage:

Wenn ich zu der 7950 eine nvidia als PhysX-Karte nutzen will... welche Faktoren spielen denn die wichtigste Rolle? Was macht eine Karte zu einer "guten" PhysX-Karte?

Evtl. kann mir mal jemand zB die folgenden Kennzahlen in eine Reihe von "sehr wichtig" bis "eher unwichtig" oder "zu vernachlässigen" bringen 

--> Chiptakt, Speichertakt, Stream-Prozessoren, V-RAM, Shadertakt, sonstiges ???

Ach ja, noch eine Frage zum Anschluss^^ --> Mein GB-Mobo hat nur noch den PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot frei, der mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist... reicht das?


----------



## ILAN12346 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

na dann, also ich würde die 440 nutzen da ich davon ausgeh das die 96 shader ausreichen für alle games (selbst metro), und das auch die sparsamere methode ist da besagte keinen extra pcie anschluss hat (soweit ich weis)

kein pcie stromstecker = maximal 75 watt

von welcher firma is dein netzteil? und welches modell, 480 watt LC power ist nicht gleich 480 Watt cougar ;D

zu dem handling was den stromverbrauch angeht also ich (bin mehr der Brachiale typ xD) hab die minimumtakte meiner 9800gt ausgelotet, diese liegen bei 150 core, 300 shader und 350 ram und hab diese im bios als 2d takt festgelegt, die 3d takte (die genutzt werden sobald physX in use ist ) habe ich dafür minimal höher gesetzt da die 98gt die ich habe die von PNY ist, energy efficiend.. also ohne pcie stromstecker 
dazu nutze ich Nvidia inspector der die gpu in den 2d mode zwingt auch wenn meine 2 monitore darüber laufen (an der 7970 hängt nur ein monitor um zerocore zu nutzen)

zu pciex4, ja reicht  
und das wichtigste sind die shader respektive deren takt, ich hab 112 shader die auf 1450 Mhz laufen und KEIN physX lastet die karte voll aus ich brauch 4 mal fluitmark umd die auf 100% gpulast zu bekommen 

in metro liegt die bei 20-40% 
mirrows edge wenns richtig abgeht ~20%
UT3 PhysX mod <15% 

MFG ILAN12346, hoffe hab nix vergessen


----------



## dimi0815 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Netzteil ist ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480W 80+ Gold

Meinst du als Alternative würde es auuch eine GT 430 tun?

An die komme ich derzeit am einfachsten und die wäre sogar noch Low Profile, was bei meinem Platzangebot relativ gut passt... außerdem ist die mit 56W Maximalverbrauch angegeben, klingt also relativ stromsparend.

Daten zur 430 --> 96 Stream-Prozessoren mit 1570 MHz Takt, 128bit, Chip 700 / Speicher 900 MHz.

Sollte ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

ILAN12346 ich gebe dir recht gt 440 96 stream oder 128. Aber dein NT wird das nicht mehr schaffen. 550 w 80+ sind da schon richtig. Ich habe 700W 80+.

ILAN12346 ja es funktioniert. "SupersonicSled_AMD.exe" starten und PhysX ist das. Gute Arbeit.


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hab das treiberproblem nochnicht gelöst liegt scheinbar an cuda geht es bei dir ohne treibercrash?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

ILAN12346 Welchen treiber hast du genommen???


----------



## ILAN12346 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

den aktuellen, 12.8

wie gesagt hattest du keinen treibercrash?

btw, ist OT aber denke mal einige hier könnten gefallen daran finden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> den aktuellen, 12.8
> 
> wie gesagt hattest du keinen treibercrash?
> 
> btw, ist OT aber denke mal einige hier könnten gefallen daran finden


 
welchen nvidia treiber hast du genommen??

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lle-public-dx10-11-nvidia-techdemos-ilan.html gehört definitiv hier rein.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Reicht eine GT430? im Netz finde ich niemanden, der sich da einig ist


----------



## wyzau (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hi!

Ich habe ein Problem:

Ich hab, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, alles nach deiner Anleitung GeForce 305.53 Beta und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit PhysX mod 0.1me gemacht.
Er hat bei der Installation von Physx aber keinen Ordner v2.8.4 gemacht (v2.8.3 war der letzte) und ich denke somit hat auch der physxmod0.1me nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe eine ATI 5870 mit aktueller Software und eine Zotac 440 mit GeForce 305.53 Beta Treiber.
Soll ich es nochmal ohne den Physx mod 0.1me versuchen oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Reicht eine GT430? im Netz finde ich niemanden, der sich da einig ist


 Bitte gib mir mal deine komplette Hardware, damit ich dir dann die richtige empfehlen kann. 


wyzau schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem:
> 
> ...


 Bitte entpacke den 0.1me noch mal und führe ihn dann als Administrator aus. Dann Neustart. Bitte Bescheid geben ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte gib mir mal deine komplette Hardware, damit ich dir dann die richtige empfehlen kann.


Steht eigentlich alles in meiner Signatur, ist ein ASRock 970 Extreme 3 (also noch ein PCIE 4x frei), Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,7 GHz, Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3X, 8GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24-1T, bequiet! Straight Power 580W CM


----------



## ILAN12346 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> welchen nvidia treiber hast du genommen??


 
puh, mal nachschauen 

aber antworte mal auf meine frage, hattest du keinen tribercrach beim AMD Treiber? x...x

und ich nutze 295.73


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich alles in meiner Signatur, ist ein ASRock 970 Extreme 3 (also noch ein PCIE 4x frei), Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,7 GHz, Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3X, 8GB DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9-24-1T, bequiet! Straight Power 580W CM


 Die 430 ist gut, sollte auch beim bulldozer oder piledriver ausreichen. Tolles system, meinem sehr ähnlich. 


ILAN12346 schrieb:


> puh, mal nachschauen
> 
> aber antworte mal auf meine frage, hattest du keinen tribercrach beim AMD Treiber? x...x
> 
> und ich nutze 295.73


 Also hatte kein crash, Demo läuft perfekt. Bitte teste die 0.1me Kombi.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (12. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Alles klar, Danke


----------



## dimi0815 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Noch eine Frage zum Betrieb von einer dedizierten PhysX-Karte...

Wie sieht es denn da mit Benchmarks/FPS so aus?

Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass im Extremvergleich (höchste Einstellungen) in einem Game wie zB (das von mir viel gespielte) Arkham City eine Kombination aus 7950 und 440 für PhysX auf zumindest "etwas" bessere Werte kommen sollte als eine GTX 670 alleine?

Laut allem was ich gelesen habe, ist so eine Kombination besonders effektiv, wenn zusätzlich zu hohen PhysX-Einstellungen auch mind. 4x oder 8x MSAA hinzukommt, gegenüber einer 670, die dann wohl unter der enormen Last des MSAA + PhysX entwas einbricht? Da sollten die kombinierten Karten etwas besser klarkommen, oder?


----------



## wyzau (12. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte entpacke den 0.1me noch mal und führe ihn dann als Administrator aus. Dann Neustart. Bitte Bescheid geben ob es geklappt hat.



Ich hab mich getäuscht, es funktioniert doch grundsätzlich - ich hab nur den Fehler gemacht, dass ich Mirrors Edge ausprobiert habe. Dabei stürzt das Spiel immer ab. Deshalb (und auch weil bei meinem nächsten Test eines Benchmarks "physx disabled" stand und sich diese Option nicht ändern hat lassen) dachte ich, dass es nicht funktioniert.

Aber der Fluidmark funktioniert und Arkham City ist jetzt auch fertig heruntergeladen und das funktioniert auch.

Also hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich Mirrors Edge zum Laufen bewegen kann?
Ich hab schon versucht, alle Kombinationen der Physx Dateien im Spielverzeichnis zu löschen, ich bekomm immer nach dem Splashscreen "Mirrors Edge funktioniert nicht mehr - blablabla".


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

wyzau siehe hier und erste seite unter *PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-anleitung-physx-mod-0-1me-6.html#post1409605


----------



## wyzau (12. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wyzau siehe hier und erste seite unter *PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:*
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-anleitung-physx-mod-0-1me-6.html#post1409605



Leider steht da auch nicht mehr als "die PhysXDevice.dll löschen oder umbenennen" - und das hab ich schon gemacht. 

Siehe meinen Beitrag vorhin:
Ich hab schon versucht, alle Kombinationen der Physx Dateien im Spielverzeichnis zu löschen, ich bekomm immer nach dem Splashscreen "Mirrors Edge funktioniert nicht mehr - blablabla".


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Ich will hier niemanden nerven aber ich lese so oft, dass eine gt430 meine Grafikkarte ausbremst oder den Rest des Rechners. Bei Preisen von 35€ würde ich schon gerne zuschlagen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Du kannst auch eine GT 440 nehmen, das ist dir überlassen. Post 2 hast du ein Paar Benchmarks. Eine 430 ist schon leistungsstark und viele habe die.
wyzau teste mal Mafia 2 oder Nurien oder Startales, link auf der ersten seite.


----------



## wyzau (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wyzau teste mal Mafia 2 oder Nurien oder Startales, link auf der ersten seite.


 
Nurien funktioniert - sollte also alles gehen jetzt (außer Mirrors Edge komischerweise)

Ich hab allerdings jetzt ein anderes Problem:

Ich habe von einem Kumpel eine GTX 460 bekommen, die ich jetzt statt der GT 440 benutzen wollte.
Also folgende Schritte durchgeführt:

- Alle Treiber entfernt (auch mit Driver Sweeper im abgesicherten Modus)
- alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein
- 305.53 Beta Treiber installiert
- Neustart
- Physx Treiber 9.12.0613 installiert
- Neustart

Ab hier fängt das System zu spinnen an...
Im Gerätemanager wird mir bei der GTX 460 folgendes angezeigt: "Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)" (erst nach der Installation der Physx Treiber, vorher funktionierte die Karte laut Gerätemanager einwandfrei)
Physx-mäßig funktioniert natürlicherweise nichts, der Computer friert auch beim Herunterfahren ein.
Wenn ich unbeeindruckt weitermache und die restlichen Dinge (Mod 1.05ff im abgesicherten Modus und PhysX mod 0.1me) installiere, ändert sich leider auch nichts.

Kennt jemand das Problem und hat einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

wyzau habe zur zeit die 550 Ti im Einsatz und muss sagen Mafia II(Bluescreen) und Batman AC (PhysX geht nicht) treibt mich zur Verzweiflung. Bin noch am Testen woran es liegt.


----------



## wyzau (17. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

bei der 460er geht überhaupt nichts bei mir - ich hoffe, du kommst auf eine treiberkombination drauf, mit der es funktioniert.

an den mods kanns nicht liegen, die nvidia hört auf zu funktionieren, sobald ich den physx treiber draufklatsche
wie gesagt, ich hab die kombination 305.53 Beta und Physx Treiber 9.12.0613 ausprobiert

Als Netzteil schuftet bei mir übrigens ein Corsair mit 750W - sollte auch auf keinen Fall zu wenig sein denk ich.


----------



## wyzau (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Es gibt News von mir:

Heute hab ich einen neuen Versuch gestartet mit anderen Treibern:
- 306.23 WHQL mit PhysX Treiber v9.12.604 (der ist im Paket mit dabei)
- dann wie gewohnt den 1.05ff und den 0.1me drauf

Scheint alles (bis auf Mirrors Edge) zu laufen jetzt - die Grafikkarte funktioniert auch laut Gerätemanager und in den PhysX-Benchmarks hab ich ein paar Frames mehr ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

wyzau werde ich morgen mal testen.


----------



## capers (21. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mit folgender Hybrid-Karten-Combo und Einstellungen Borderlands 2 mit PhysX High zum Laufen gebracht. Das Spiel sieht jetzt erste Sahne aus! 

Radeon 6970 + 8800GTS 640

Treiber Runtergeladen

-	GeForce 305.53 Beta 
-	NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613
-	Patch 1.05ff 
-	PhysX mod 0.1me

Alle Punkte von Gordon-1979 in „Anleitung ohne Mod-Treiber *neu PhysX mod 0.1me*:“ Schritt für Schritt durchgeführt.

Danach noch folgende Einstellungen in der Borderlands 2 config vorgenommen:

Geht in das Borderlands 2 Verzeichnis 
Bsp.:	-> C:\Users\\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\Config

-	Öffnet dort die Datei „WillowEngine.ini“
-	Sucht dort die Zeile „PhysXLevel=“ (Es steht vermutlich erst nur PhysXLevel=0 da)
-	Setzt die PhysX Einstellung selber 
o	PhysXLevel=1 ist Medium
o	PhysXLevel=2 ist High
-	Speichert die die Datei ab
-	Die Einstellung wird im Spiel dann ausgegraut sein aber die Effekte werden vorhanden sein, und zwar im vollen Umfang! 


Greets,
capers


----------



## reinhardrudi (22. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

mahlzeit

*Boarderlands2 *Physx funzt bei mir nicht 
kennt  jemand einen fix.. oder sonst was.
PhysxDecice.dll hab ich mal gelöscht-nix...gebracht.
HAB DIE INI BEARBEITET:
Physx is auf HIGH aber die nvidia karte arbeitet nicht.... @ capers: hast du getestet ob die 8800gts mitarbeitet????

mfg
reinhardrudi


----------



## wyzau (23. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



capers schrieb:


> ...
> Danach noch folgende Einstellungen in der Borderlands 2 config vorgenommen:
> 
> Geht in das Borderlands 2 Verzeichnis
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, funktioniert bei mir wunderbar - die Funken sprühen nur so, sieht unglaublich viel besser aus als ohne Physx (wenn man die Bilder vor und nach einer Schlacht anschaut^^)


----------



## wyzau (23. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



reinhardrudi schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> 
> *Boarderlands2 *Physx funzt bei mir nicht
> kennt  jemand einen fix.. oder sonst was.
> ...


 
Zuerst hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert - dann hab ich gesehen, dass es bei mir einen "Borderlands_2" und einen "Borderlands 2" Ordner gibt. Ich hatte in dem falschen Verzeichnis die .ini bearbeitet. Vielleicht ist es ja bei dir auch so? (PhysxDevice.dll hab ich nicht gelöscht soweit ich mich erinnern kann  )


----------



## reinhardrudi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hi
ich denk das Physx funzt schon-NUR halt nicht mit der Hybrid Methode wo die Phys von der Nvidia verarbeitet wird.
bei mir macht das die CPU !!!merkt man wenn viele gegner da sind,da fängts plötzlich an zu lagen.....
intel 3770K@4200
die 560TI bleibt bei 51mhz takt und 0% auslastung......


> "Borderlands_2" und einen "Borderlands 2" Ordner


  ich hab nur einen..

mfg


----------



## wyzau (23. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



reinhardrudi schrieb:


> hi
> ich denk das Physx funzt schon-NUR halt nicht mit der Hybrid Methode wo die Phys von der Nvidia verarbeitet wird.
> bei mir macht das die CPU !!!merkt man wenn viele gegner da sind,da fängts plötzlich an zu lagen.....
> intel 3770K@4200
> ...



Bei mir fängts auch bei vielen Gegnern zu "ruckeln" an - also ich schätze er geht auf ca. 20 Frames oder so runter. Aber das ist bei meinem Kumpel nicht anders - und der hat eine 670...
Ich hab jetzt den Physx-Level auf 1 gestellt und sonst auch ein paar Grafikdetails runtergedreht, jetzt läuft es eigentlich ganz flüssig (außer wenn halt ca. 10 Gegner auf mich ballern und mir die Brösel um die Ohren fliegen ^^)

Ich müsste mal schauen, was die 460 bei mir während dem Spiel macht (wenn ich wüsste, wie ich da schauen könnte).


----------



## reinhardrudi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



wyzau schrieb:


> Ich müsste mal schauen, was die 460 bei mir während dem Spiel macht (wenn ich wüsste, wie ich da schauen könnte).



mit MSI Afterburner bei "Settings" -"Überwachung"-GPU1+GPU2 einen haken und einen haken bei: zeige im OSD, dann kommt die GPU auslastungsanzeige/Prozessortakt im spiel links oben.sollte die was arbeiten hast du aufjedenfall mehr wie 0%  

mfg


----------



## wyzau (24. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



reinhardrudi schrieb:


> mit MSI Afterburner bei "Settings" -"Überwachung"-GPU1+GPU2 einen haken und einen haken bei: zeige im OSD, dann kommt die GPU auslastungsanzeige/Prozessortakt im spiel links oben.sollte die was arbeiten hast du aufjedenfall mehr wie 0%
> 
> mfg


 
oh, ok, das wird wohl nur mit msi grafikkarten funktionieren (hab ne sapphire ati und ne zotac geforce)


----------



## chihyu (24. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo zusammen

ich habe eine 450Gt für die PhysX Beschleunigung im Einsatz bei Mafia geht alles ohne Probleme. 
Bei Borderlands2 kommt aber die 450Gt(MSI) nie über die 0% Auslastung die ganze Rechenarbeit wird von der CPU gestammt. Was natürlich zu 20-30 Fps führt. 
  Na ja eine zweite GPU für PhysX zu einer AMD dazu war schon immer ein gebastel ich hoffe das wird sich in Zukunft ändern.


----------



## wyzau (24. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Mit GPU-Z kann man übrigens auch die Auslastung anzeigen lassen - gefällt mir gut das Tool.

Bei mir war tatsächlich auch die Geforce stumm bei Borderlands 2.

Ich hab jetzt folgende Dateien umbenannt von .dll in .bak (im Borderlands 2 Verzeichnis unter Binaries/Win32)
- PhysXCooking
- PhysXCore
- PhysXDevice
- PhysXLoader

Nun reagiert auch die Geforce und die PhysX-Effekte werden nun korrekt von der Nvidia berechnet - läuft auch gleich besser


----------



## chihyu (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

@ wyzau welchen Treiber hast du?


----------



## wyzau (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



chihyu schrieb:


> @ wyzau welchen Treiber hast du?


 
306.23 WHQL mit PhysX Treiber v9.12.604 (ist im Paket dabei)


----------



## chihyu (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

danke werde heute abend mal testen


----------



## TheTalkingFist (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



wyzau schrieb:


> 306.23 WHQL mit PhysX Treiber v9.12.604 (ist im Paket dabei)



@wyzau aber den normalen Physx Mod 1.05ff hast du noch oder nen neueren?


----------



## wyzau (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



TheTalkingFist schrieb:


> @wyzau aber den normalen Physx Mod 1.05ff hast du noch oder nen neueren?


 
erst den physx mod 1.05ff, dann den physx 0.1me drauf (nach Anleitung "Anleitung ohne Mod-Treiber *neu PhysX mod 0.1me*" auf der 1. Seite)


----------



## TheTalkingFist (25. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

jop danke Borderlands 2 funzt mit den treibern auch bei mir. hab aber bis jetzt noch nicht die performance zwischen .bak und .dll vergleichen können. wenn ich die PhysxExtensions.dll umbenenne startet es bei mir nicht. Naja gibt es inzwischen nen fix für Batman AC?


----------



## wyzau (26. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Nicht die PhysXExtensions.dll löschen, nur diese:

- PhysXCooking
- PhysXCore
- PhysXDevice
- PhysXLoader

Und Batman AC läuft bei mir auch gut (ich glaub ich hab die PhysXDevice.dll gelöscht)


----------



## TheTalkingFist (26. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

ich dachte ich soll die nur umbenennen und nicht löschen?


----------



## wyzau (26. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

ja, umbenennen reicht. er sucht halt nach der .dll, und wenn die nicht da ist (weil sie entweder anders heißt oder gelöscht wurde), nimmt er die aus dem Physx-Ordner auf C (welche mit dem mod bearbeitet worden sind).


----------



## P4TriX206 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob das ganze auch schon Problemlos unter Windows 8 läuft?

bzw. habe ich schon einmal einen Versuch gestartet jedoch erkennt mein PC unter Windows8 oder 7 die NV nicht. Der Lüfter dreht zwar aber das kann ja sein das nur Strom über den PCI-e Anschluss kommt. Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H55M-USB3.
Alleine läuft sie (also im PCI-e Primary Port). Nur wenn ich sie in den Secondary Port stecke und meine ATI in den Primary will sie nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2012)

Hast du schon im BIOS geschaut? Manchmal kann man die Ports einstellen/abstellen...
Jedenfalls hab ich das schon einmal bei einem Biostar AM2 Mainboard gesehen.


----------



## P4TriX206 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du schon im BIOS geschaut? Manchmal kann man die Ports einstellen/abstellen...
> Jedenfalls hab ich das schon einmal bei einem Biostar AM2 Mainboard gesehen.


 
Leider habe ich da nichts gefunden. Das war auch meine erste Vermutung. Habe mir jede Einstellung schon angeschaut. Ich komme da nicht weiter. Ich kann nichts lesen mit PCI-E oder sonst was mit Zusatzkarte. Nicht einmal mit der OnBoard Grafikkarte kann ich was lesen. Und Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2012)

Wie ist es wenn du sie im secondary Port lässt, die AMD aber nicht im primary hast? Also nur die NV, jedoch im sekundären Port.

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Netzteil?


----------



## P4TriX206 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie ist es wenn du sie im secondary Port lässt, die AMD aber nicht im primary hast? Also nur die NV, jedoch im sekundären Port.
> 
> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Netzteil?


 
Stimmt das könnte ich nochmal versuchen^^ thx

Ich habe ein XFX 650Watt Netzteil.

i5-760
4GB
6870 1GB
und wollte eine GTS250 als Physx missbrauchen 
habe aber noch irgwo ne GT220 rumfliegen vll teste ich es einfach mal damit


----------



## SiLAnceR (28. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Verstehe ich das richtig, das eine Ati sowie eine Nvidia Karte im System stecken muss, um mit Ati Physix zu nutzen?


----------



## P4TriX206 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, das eine Ati sowie eine Nvidia Karte im System stecken muss, um mit Ati Physix zu nutzen?


 
Das ist fast richtig. Die CPU kann auch bissl Physx.
Die ATI übernimmt die Grafik und die NV Knechtet als Physx Beschleuniger.


----------



## SiLAnceR (28. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Achso okay...na ja, dann lass ich das lieber. Mag mir nur wegen dem Physix keine 2. Graka reinbauen.


----------



## blaidd (28. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Versucht's mal hiermit:

Neuesten PhysX-Treiber &
Neuesten Forceware-Treiber laden

Hybridize runterladen und (WICHTIG!) als Administrator ausführen (da gibt's auch noch eine Englische Anleitung).

Alle Cuda*.dll und PhysX*.dll bis auf PhysXExtensions.dll aus dem Spieleverzeichnis löschen/verschieben Danach sollte es funktionieren.
Ein paar Spiele brauchen auch noch die PhysXCore.dll (Alice, Batman)

meine 550Ti bekommt in Borderlands 2 maximal ca. 35% Auslastung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

blaidd lass diese Empfehlungen. Dies ist mein Thema und Thread. Und wenn man lesen kann, liest man auf der ersten Seite, das ich einen eigenen habe PhysX mod habe:
*PhysX mod 0.1me*
OK. Den Hybridize mache ich hier keinerlei Support!!!


----------



## reinhardrudi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hi
PhysX mod 0.1me  funzt bei mir auch besser im vergleich zum Hybridize  

mfg


----------



## blaidd (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Jetzt fühl dir halt nicht gleich ans Bein gepinkelt...^^

Ist für den Fall, daß jemand sonst Schwierigkeiten hat. Und mir ist doch egal ob du das supportest, ich bin schließlich unparteiisch. Klar hörst du das nicht gerne, aber für alle anderen ist es von Vorteil, funktionierende Alternativen zu kennen, für den Fall, das es Probleme gibt...
Deinen Thread kannst du behalten, den will ich dir ja gar nicht wegnehmen; aber das Maul verbieten laß ich mir nicht. Freie Meinungsäußerung gilt hier jawohl auch, oder bin ich hier in despotische Gegenden gestolpert?

Aber ich probiere deinen Mod beim nächsten Update definitiv mal aus.

@reinhardrudi: Was funktioniert denn besser? Die Installation oder ist die PhysX mod 0.1me in irgendeiner Weise schneller? Die Installation war nämlich auch bei Hybridize ziemlich easy... (einzige Fehlerquelle ist eigentlich die Ausführung als nicht-Adminitrator)


----------



## reinhardrudi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **


```
@reinhardrudi: Was funktioniert denn besser? Die Installation oder ist  die PhysX mod 0.1me 
in irgendeiner Weise schneller? Die Installation war  nämlich auch bei Hybridize ziemlich easy... (einzige Fehlerquelle ist  eigentlich die Ausführung als nicht-Adminitrator)
```
inatallation war nicht das problem-aber ich hatte probleme bei manchen games/benchs die jetzt mit diesem MOD funzen.
liegt vieleicht auch daran das ich einen gemoddeeten ATI treiber zusätlich benutze-brauch ich um 120HZ einzustellen für meinen OC Monitor 

mfg


----------



## blaidd (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Ah, okay... bei mir funtioniert FluidMark (1.4 und 1.5 probiert) nicht mehr, alles andere was ich bisher ausprobiert habe, klappt aber wunderbar...

Ich hab mir vorgestern den Rest der GPU-PhysX-Games bestellt (ich weiß, ein paar davon sind ultimativer Schrott, aber hey, sind schließlich nicht grad zahlreich), falls es mit irgendwas Probleme gibt, probier ich das hier mal...

Sonst wart ich bis ich ein Update brauche, oder mir mal wieder irgendein Game heimlich PhysX installiert (wie etwa Mass Effect 3 vor einiger Zeit)... und meine gemoddeten Treiber überschreibt


----------



## reinhardrudi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



wyzau schrieb:


> Mit GPU-Z kann man übrigens auch die Auslastung anzeigen lassen - gefällt mir gut das Tool.
> 
> Bei mir war tatsächlich auch die Geforce stumm bei Borderlands 2.
> 
> ...



funzt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

blaidd du verstehst nicht, der Hybridize ist zwar kostenlos aber der support nicht. Denn donate ist dort mit angegeben und er(denn ich kenn ihn) will Geld sehen. Bei mir ist for Free und sein neuer Mod richtet sich nach meinen. Und ich fühle mich gar nicht angepisst, nur ich supporte nicht für das was jemand anderes macht und Geld dafür sehen will und ich darf alles ausbaden. blaidd Denk einfach mal darüber nach, das ich hier sein 2009 täglich meine Freizeit dafür opfere, das macht kaum einer.
reinhardrudi Borderlands 2 habe ich noch nicht um es zu prüfen, das es funktioniert.


----------



## blaidd (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Das es ein persönliches Opfer in Sachen Freizeit ist verstehe ich durchaus. Das mit dem Support hab ich allerdings ins falsche Ohr bekommen. Deshalb Entschuldigung, ich laß mir nur nicht gern über den Mund fahren.

Ich hab ihm allerdings auch kein Geld geschickt, find ich nicht umbedingt moralisch vertretbar, für einen Hack Geld zu verlangen. Also vergessen wir das, kann dann durchaus nachvollziehen, das das ein Reizthema ist, find ich auch nicht okay.
Gut das du es auch so machst, ich bin nur erst nachdem ich es mit Hybridize (erfolgreich) probiert habe, über diesen Thread gestolpert, bin ein paar Seiten zurück und hab gesehen, daß es wohl bei einigen Schwierigkeiten gibt, deshalb der Post.

Wie gesagt, beim nächsten Mal versuch ich's hiermit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Kein Problem, und zwischendurch versuche ich den 0.1me zu verbessern. Bugs gibt es überall.


----------



## Duron (30. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo,
Bei mir ist Gestern eine HD 7950 eingetrudelt und hat meine gtx 275 abgelöst, nun lese ich hier das die beiden ein Team sein können. 

Nun ist das hier nen Ellenlanger Thread und ich entschuldige mich, aber ich hab nach knapp ner Stunde lesen nicht rausbekommen ob ich nun die A*nleitung mit Modtreiber* oder die* Anleitung ohne Mod-Treiber (*neu PhysX mod 0.1me*)* nutzen sollte. Hab ein Asus P7p55d-e Mainboard und mein zweiter PCIe Slot wird glaub ich zum 8x mit 2 Karten.

Haupsächlich wollte ich PhysX für die beiden Batman Spiele, Metro 2033 und die Hawken Alpha 2. 

Für Hilfe wär ich dankbar 



*

*​


----------



## reinhardrudi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hi
würde den mod 0.1me benutzen-damit läuft bei mir batman und metro ohne probleme.

was mich mal intressieren würde:warum gehen manche spiele problemlos und andere wieder nicht???????an was liegts?

mafia-batman-sacred-metro- funzen

dungeeon siege3 - homefront-borderland2-trine2   nicht... liegts an der spiele-spez. *.dll ?

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

reinhardrudi das versuche ich zur zeit herauszufinden, denn bei mir so ähnlich. 
wahrscheinlich liegt es an die PhysXCooking.dll oder PhysXCore.dll aber ich finde es noch heraus. 
der PhysX mod 0.2me wird bestimmt bald folgen. aber ich brauch noch ein bisschen Zeit. 

Duron der PhysX mod 0.1me ist sehr gut, nimm diesen.


----------



## techsolo12 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich habe grade dein neues Update gesehen. Zitat:"
Neues Treiberupdate:
GeForce 305.53 Beta und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit PhysX mod 0.1me"
Wie wird der installiert? Also 1.05ff + mod 0.1me. Kann ich damit auch eine 560 befeuern? will borderlands 2 mit Physx spielen


----------



## reinhardrudi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **


```
Wie wird der installiert?
```

siehe seite 1  und eine 560 funzt 

mfg


----------



## wyzau (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hier mal ein Video von Borderlands 2 PhysX Spielereien mit einem Kumpel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja2iW1v2hoE


----------



## techsolo12 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Funzt den auch die 650? Wenn ja. Muss ich beide mods dann installieren, nacheinander oder wie?


----------



## pcghfragi (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo,
ich hab ein Asus P7H55-M Pro Board und nutze als Hauptkarte eine HD 5850 und würde gerne noch eine PhysX-Karte einbauen 
Da, wie ich den Spezifikationen meines Board entnehmen kann, ich noch einen PCIe 2.0 x1 (frei) habe, wollte ich euch fragen, wie ich so günstig wie möglich an eine Nvidia-Karte mit PhysX komme, die ich in einen x1 Slot einbauen kann und die PhysX-Berechnungen schafft? Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
(ruhig auch Gebrauchtware, da billiger)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

pcghfragi eine gt 430 kannst du z.B. nehmen (9600gt,gt 230) , ab 48 Stream-Prozessoren (Cuda- oder Recheneinheiten) läuft PhysX im Spielbaren Bereich und diese sollen bei ca. 20€ liegen.
techsolo12 sollte funktionieren aber der 1.05ff und 0.1me (immer als Administrator) muss installiert werden. Allen kann ich immer raten das Windows neu zu installieren.  Kann sonst fehler verursachen oder es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## techsolo12 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

OH MAN... *kopfschuss*
Habe vor 2-3 wochen das system erst neugemacht... will das net schon wieder machen.
Passt das den wohl zusammen um Physx auf max. zu spielen? 
ATI HD6950 2GB auf 6970 geflasht + Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 2GB OC + AMD FX 8120 + 16 GB ADATA 1600 ?
Die mod's dann einfach nacheinander draufpacken + den 305 Beta treiber?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

so wie in der Anleitung PhysX mod 0.1me. kannst es ja auch ohne testen


----------



## pcghfragi (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

@Gordon-1979 vielen Dank erstmal! Aber handelt es sich bei den von dir genannten Karten nicht um welche mit x16 Stecker? Ich hab in meinem Board leider nur noch 'nen x1 Slot zur Verfügung, klappt's damit überhaupt bzw. gibt's überhaupt x1-Karten mit genügend Leistung für PhysX?


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2012)

Hast du denn keinen der PCI-Steckplätze mehr frei? Wenn ja, dann hier:
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=grp&xf=1439_GT+430#xf_top

Mit PCIe habe ich nur diese hier gefunden
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_512&xf=143_PCIe x1~653_nVIDIA&sort=p


----------



## techsolo12 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Also damit ich das alles jetzt richtig kapiert habe.
650 GTX + 6950(70)
Erst Treiber 305 beta, danach Physx Software installieren.
Nach Physx Installation neustarten in den abgesicherten Modus.
Physx Mod 1.05ff installieren, danach Physx mod 0.1me.
Richtig?

EDIT1: Bullshit habe grade gelesen, dass der 305.53 nicht die 650GTX unterstützt!  Was mach ich nun?!


----------



## wyzau (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



techsolo12 schrieb:


> Bullshit habe grade gelesen, dass der 305.53 nicht die 650GTX unterstützt!  Was mach ich nun?!


 
Also ich hab den hier genommen:
306.23 WHQL mit PhysX Treiber v9.12.604 (ist im Paket dabei)


----------



## techsolo12 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Moinsen,

@wyzau: Der funzt auch mit den beiden Mod's? Oder muss ich dann nur den 1.05ff oder nur den Physx mod0.1 me installieren? Oder nur einen der beiden, welchen hast du drauf?


----------



## endy66 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Guten Abend

Wollte mal fragen, was für ne GeForce sich denn lohnen würde, wenn man diese nur für PhysX benutzt. Also preislich
spielt es bei mir eigentlich keine Rolle. Aktuell hab ich eine HD7970 drin und würde eben gerne nebenbei noch eine
Nvidia für die PhisyX drin haben. Habe gelesen, dass es Sinnfrei ist, wenn man sich z.b. nebenbei ne GTX680 reinhauen
würde (was ich natürlich verstehen kann). Desshalb meine Frage, welche karte bringt da für aktuelle und ev. auch
zukünftige Spiele, genügend PhysX Leistung mit sich? Oder anders ausgedrückt, auf welches technisches Detail muss
man bei PhysX bei einer Karte schauen?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## reinhardrudi (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

hi
hab zu meiner 7970 ne GTX560TI drin-die reicht locker,auch für die nächsten Games.
wenn du dir eine kaufen möchtest dann sieht die 650 sehr interessant aus,schon wg. dem geringen stromverbrauch.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

techsolo12 du kannst alle Treiber nehmen.
wyzau wäre auch eine Möglichkeit der 306.23.
endy66 eine gt 430(512/1024 MB DDR3 und 128 Bit Speicherinterface ist Pflicht) ist eine sehr gut Karte und man kann fast alle games gut mit PhysX zocken, wenn die CPU schnell ist und die ATI hinter her kommt.
reinhardrudi eine GTX560TI oder GTX650 ist Blödsinn, da selbst meine 430 kaum in Wallung kommt.


----------



## endy66 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Gut, ich danke dir, dann werd ich mich mal nach einer gt430 umschauen.

Edit: habe die hier gefunden: ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGT430 DI mit 1GB DDR3
die sollte reichen oder?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## techsolo12 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kapiere das nicht so recht... Laut deinem tutorial ist der letzte mit deinen mod funzene treiber der 305.53! Ist es nun ernst vollkommen egal welchen treiber ich nehme oder ist es egal welchen mod ich von den beiden nehme?! Der 305.53 unterstützt die 650GTX nicht.


----------



## wyzau (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



techsolo12 schrieb:


> Ich kapiere das nicht so recht... Laut deinem tutorial ist der letzte mit deinen mod funzene treiber der 305.53! Ist es nun ernst vollkommen egal welchen treiber ich nehme oder ist es egal welchen mod ich von den beiden nehme?! Der 305.53 unterstützt die 650GTX nicht.


 
wie gesagt, ich hab den 306.23 WHQL mit PhysX Treiber v9.12.604 genommen und beide mods drauf (zuerst den 1.05f und dann den 0.1me)


----------



## endy66 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Bei mir hab ich lediglich hybridiz genommen, dazu vorher den aktuellen Treiber (neusten) und aktuelle PhysX Software installiert.


----------



## reinhardrudi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> reinhardrudi eine GTX560TI oder GTX650 ist Blödsinn, da selbst meine 430 kaum in Wallung kommt.



hast natürlich recht,meine 560 hat auch nicht viel zu  tun---aber zitat:


```
Also preislich
spielt es bei mir eigentlich keine Rolle.
```

na dann    warum nicht


----------



## endy66 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Habe nochmal eine kleine Frage. Das ganze funktioniert zwar nun problemlos, allerdings ist es normal, dass man jeweils die Dateien physx... und cuda... der jeweiligen Software / Spiels entfernen muss, damit PhysX auch läuft?


----------



## techsolo12 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

So habe jetzt meine 650GTX, habe alles von Nvidia deinstalliert und mit CCleaner die Registery durchgelöscht.
Neustart.
306.23!!! (Wegen 650) Treiber installiert und danach das Physx 9.12.0613 hinterher installiert.
Internet abgeklemmt.
Abgesichter Modus, 1.05ff installiert (alles ...Done!), danach mod 0.1me hat auch alles geändert.
Neustart.
Wenn ich dann die sache mit dem Monitor mache, zeigt er mit 3 an. Meine Grafik (6950) imaginär und die 650GTX imaginär. Kann diese aber auch nur "Versuchen auf VGA zuverbinden".
Und nun?!
Dann habe ich versucht borderlands zu starten... Geht gar nix mehr...


----------



## reinhardrudi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



endy66 schrieb:


> Habe nochmal eine kleine Frage. Das ganze funktioniert zwar nun problemlos, allerdings ist es normal, dass man jeweils die Dateien physx... und cuda... der jeweiligen Software / Spiels entfernen muss, damit PhysX auch läuft?



entf. oder modifizieren muß meistens/oft gemacht werden.

@tech
hast du bei boarderland was gelöscht???was heißt garnix mehr??


----------



## techsolo12 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ne geht net mehr an schmeißt ne fehlermeldung mit physx... glaube habe da was falsch gemacht bei der installation... muss ich wenn ich mod me und den 1.05ff drauf packe auch die andere sache bei dem 1.05ff machen die man mit dem mod me zusammen net machen soll?

EDIT: Habe es glaube ich geschaft  Was muss ich jetzt löschen bzw. modifizieren damit ich mein Borderlnads 2 auf Physx spielen kann?


----------



## reinhardrudi (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Post:2242
Post:2249


----------



## endy66 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Mich würde noch interessieren, welcher der drei Mods denn der beste ist bzw. ob es da Performanceunterschiede gibt?

-Mod0.1me
-PhysXmod 1.05ff
-Hybridiz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

@techsolo12: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nleitung-physx-mod-0-1me-224.html#post4577254

@endy66
1. Mod0.1me *dieser funktioniert nicht alleine, nur mit den PhysXmod 1.05ff*
2. PhysXmod 1.05ff *wurde von GenL entwickelt aber dieser hat sich zurückgezogen*
3. Hybridiz *und meinen PhysXmod 1.05ff+Mod0.1me gibt es bei Benchmarks keine unterschiede*
Und einfach diesen Post noch mal durchlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nleitung-physx-mod-0-1me-228.html#post4599638


----------



## Ajsmen (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Gibt es denn regelmäßige Updates? Wenn ja, in welchen Abständen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Ajsmen schrieb:


> Gibt es denn regelmäßige Updates? Wenn ja, in welchen Abständen?


 
Updates gibt es nur bei bugs. Da ich einen festgestellt habe werde ich mich am Wochenende hinsetzten und einiges durch prüfen. Dann sollte der 0.2me folgen. Denn zur zeit ist auf Arbeit viel Überstunden angesagt, leider. 
Update kommt aber.


----------



## reinhardrudi (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Updates gibt es nur bei bugs. Da ich einen festgestellt habe werde ich mich am Wochenende hinsetzten und einiges durch prüfen. Dann sollte der 0.2me folgen. Denn zur zeit ist auf Arbeit viel Überstunden angesagt, leider.
> Update kommt aber.


 
sehr schön-freu mich auf das update und vieleicht die unterstützung von "  Dishonored " 

edit:
Boarderland2 läuft endlich!!!!!! mit unterstützung meiner GTX560TI   hat aber auch echt lange gedauert bis das funzte!!!! an was ich alles basteln mußte.........teilweise über 50% auslastung der 560er-jetzt läufts mit weit über 60FPS-immer!

mfg


----------



## FranzM74 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo!



> Boarderland2 läuft endlich!!!!!! mit unterstützung meiner GTX560TI hat aber auch echt lange gedauert bis das funzte!!!! an was ich alles basteln mußte.........teilweise über 50% auslastung der 560er-jetzt läufts mit weit über 60FPS-immer!



An was hast du gebastelt, bei mir funkt. borderlands 2 nicht.Bei Mafia 2 läuft meine GT 240 für Physx, für Borderlands hab ich schon alles versucht funkt. einfach nicht.
Hier noch meine Komponenten:core i7 920/ATI 7970 und für Physx Nvidia GT 240.

Schreib bitte mal was du genau gemacht hast.

Danke


----------



## Demon1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hallo
Ich möchte hier auch mal was passendes schreiben was evtl den einen oder anderen helfen könnte.

Ich habe nach der Anleitung auf Seite 1 Installiert----- GeForce 305.53 Beta und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit PhysX mod 0.1me---- System Win7/64Bit-
Hardware-Asrock990Extreme4+8120@8x4Ghz+7970VX3D+460GTX für Physx-- Alles zuerst von Nvidia deinstalliert,auch Gerätemanager die GTX entfernt. Alle Installierten Ordner auch gelöscht und die Registrie mit TuneUp2012 reinigen lassen.(evtl. um die Ordner und Einträge von NVidia zu löschen muß man erst den PC neu starten ,um dann alles von NVIDIA zu entfernen) Dann in Gerätemanager die GTX suchen lassen und nur Standard Treiber von Windows installieren lassen,den Download der Treiber sofort abgebrochen. Dann diesen 305,53 installieren und dazu die NV Physx Sys Softw 9,12,0613---- dann Neustart und in abgesicherten Modus, und dort zu erst 1,05ff und dann mod 0,1me als admin installieren.
Dann zurück ins Normale Windows und als Admin nochmals 0,1me Ausführen.
Sie Systemsteuerung von NVIDIA Geht zwar nicht, Aber dafür geht DVDFab 8 mit ATI STr. und CUDA- auch Metro2033 und Borderlands 2 läuft auch mit PhysX so wie der FluidMark 1.5 Benchmark mit Physx GPU läuft auch ohne Probleme--wie auf seite 1 beschrieben wo man die Physx*.dll datei/en löschen muß.

System bei anderen Freunden mit zB. i7 3XXX Version(ATI7970VX3D+460GTX) oder FX4100(ATI5850+880GTX) läuft nach gleicher anleitung auch ohne Probleme Reibungslos.


----------



## Demon1980 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Demon1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich möchte hier auch mal was passendes schreiben was evtl den einen oder anderen helfen könnte.
> 
> Ich habe nach der Anleitung auf Seite 1 Installiert----- GeForce 305.53 Beta und NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.0613+Patch 1.05ff mit PhysX mod 0.1me---- System Win7/64Bit-
> ...


 
entschuldigt bitte Rechtschreibfehler.habe ein paar Rechtschreibfehler erst nach einstellen des Beitrages gesehen.--------hoffe doch es stört hier keinen.!


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Demon, willkommen im Forum.
Klasse, dass du hier dein Feedback hinterlässt. Zur besseren übersichtlichkeit solltest du aber lieber deinen Beitrag editieren, statt einen zweiten zu schreiben. Dieses wird nämlich hier geahndet. Zudem sind Komplettzitate direkt hinter dem eigentlichen Post zu vermeiden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



reinhardrudi schrieb:


> sehr schön-freu mich auf das update und vieleicht die unterstützung von "  Dishonored "


 
_Dishonored_ unterstützt zwar Physx, aber keine GPU-Beschleunigung (wie unzählige andere Spiele auch).



techsolo12 schrieb:


> EDIT: Habe es glaube ich geschaft  Was muss  ich jetzt löschen bzw. modifizieren damit ich mein Borderlnads 2 auf  Physx spielen kann?


 
Das wüsste ich auch gern.  Habe testweise mal die PhysXDevice.dll umbenannt, aber die Fps ändern sich nicht. Im FluidMark klappt's.

_Ok, die PhysXCore.dll muss ebenfalls weg. Läuft. Mafia 2 und Cryostasis fliegen aber stets mit einem Bluescreen mit Verweis auf die nvddmkm.sys ab. Gordon, ist das bekannt? Im aktuellen Hybridiz soll Mafia 2 das gefixt sein._

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



*Sollte nicht in aktuellen Heft ein Artikel über 
**PhysX da sein!?Oder hab Ich was überlesen.
*

*MFG
Dynamitarde
*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Demon1980 wir sind nicht im Deutsch Unterricht also egal.
PCGH_Raff ich schreibe seit einigen Monaten mit PCGH_Stephan und habe von euch auch 2 Karten, zum testen, aber da ich zur Zeit 10h schichten incl. Samstag und Sonntag kann ich das update 0.2me *nicht* raus hauen. Das Problem liegt mir vor und wollte es fixen aber die Zeit. Und der nvddmkm.sys ist nix neues mit Mafia 2 bin auch an der Arbeit. 
*Hybridiz kann ich nicht empfehlen, das dieser nur Support für Geld anbietet und sonst hilft er ein nicht weiter.* 

Update kommt versprochen aber bis 22.10. ist auf Arbeit die Hölle los und ich keine Freizeit mehr habe, daher Bitte ich um Geduld.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Sollte nicht in aktuellen Heft ein Artikel über PhysX da sein!?Oder hab Ich was überlesen
> 
> MFG
> Dynamitarde



Yep, das Thema sollte ursprünglich in der 11/2012 behandelt werden, wurde wegen anderer Dinge aber auf die 12 geschoben. Zum Ausgleich gibt's eine Seite mehr und mit extra viel "Radeon mit Geforce verheiraten". 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Demon1980 wir sind nicht im Deutsch Unterricht also egal.
> PCGH_Raff ich schreibe seit einigen Monaten mit PCGH_Stephan und habe von euch auch 2 Karten, zum testen, aber da ich zur Zeit 10h schichten incl. Samstag und Sonntag kann ich das update 0.2me *nicht* raus hauen. Das Problem liegt mir vor und wollte es fixen aber die Zeit. Und der nvddmkm.sys ist nix neues mit Mafia 2 bin auch an der Arbeit.
> *Hybridiz kann ich nicht empfehlen, das dieser nur Support für Geld anbietet und sonst hilft er ein nicht weiter.*
> 
> Update kommt versprochen aber bis 22.10. ist auf Arbeit die Hölle los und ich keine Freizeit mehr habe, daher Bitte ich um Geduld.



Na was glaubst du, wen Stephan um die Grafikkarten für dich fragt.  Die Info mit der GT 640 hast du gewiss erhalten. 

Mach dir keinen Stress. Auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, dass du dran bist!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sk4lli (16. Oktober 2012)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

@Gordon 
Dank deiner Anleitung habe ich es auch Geschafft mein HD 7850 mit der gtx 285 
Zu verkuppeln  

Meine Tests liefen soweit gut aber womöglich wird die gtx 285 gerade ausgebremst da sie nur mit PCIe x16 @4 läuft.

Weitere System Specs folgen am Freitagabend


Geteste mit

Mafia 2
Borderlands 2
Fluidmark 1.5.0


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Du hast in _Mafia 2_ keine Bluescreens? Bei mir läuft das gerade nur mit Hybridiz.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sk4lli (16. Oktober 2012)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Bisher noch nicht ... Hatte aber nur den benchmark durchlaufen lassen ... 
Einen längeren Test hatte ich noch nicht durchgeführt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hi Leute, neuer PhysX und nVidia Treiber ist da. Wer will kann testen. Wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. Ob er mit dem 0.1 me funzt weis ich noch nicht.
PhysX System Software 9.12.0807 Download
Driver: nVidia Geforce Version 306.38 beta


----------



## Demon1980 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

An Sk4lli

Hast die Gtx auch in den blauen Pcie 8x direkt neben der ATI Pcie x16?
Denn laut asrock ist nur dein orange gekennzeichneter Pcie 4x !!
Nur ein Gedanke zu deinen Problem 
Dann ist wie man sieht eine Switchbrücke zwischen den Pcie steckplätzen .
Dazu steht mehr in Handbuch.
Bei den älteren MB konnte man damit auf 8x / 8x umstellen oder so.
So ein ähnliches MB hatte ich auch mal vor Jahren.!


----------



## THYPUS (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

moin 

ich verwende derzeit ein crossfiregespann aus 2 asus hd 6950 direct cuII auf einem asus m4a89gtd pro/usb 3.0 befeuert von einem 900W bequiet netzteil 

da mein board nun durch die beiden grakas eigentlich voll ist wollte ich mir ein pci-E 1x riserkabel besorgen und da eine "club 3d geforce gt x1 edition" ( Club 3D GeForce GT 520 X1 Edition, 1GB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (CGNX-G522X1) ) oder eine ähnliche karte dranhängen (hab auch noch 2 normale pci slots frei und einen 4x)

meine fragen nun:
reicht die angegebende grafikkarte dazu aus ?
funktioniert der mod treiber auch bei pci-e 1x bzw pci ?
wie siehts mit dem riserkabel aus? 
ist es überhaupt möglich ans crossfiregespann ne NV für physx dranzuhängen?

weitere unklarheiten folgen ..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



THYPUS schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich verwende derzeit ein crossfiregespann aus 2 asus hd 6950 direct cuII auf einem asus m4a89gtd pro/usb 3.0 befeuert von einem 900W bequiet netzteil
> 
> da mein board nun durch die beiden grakas eigentlich voll ist wollte ich mir ein pci-E 1x riserkabel besorgen und da eine "club 3d geforce gt x1 edition" ( Club 3D GeForce GT 520 X1 Edition, 1GB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (CGNX-G522X1) ) oder eine ähnliche karte dranhängen (hab auch noch 2 normale pci slots frei und einen 4x)


Was für ein Prozessor hast du??


THYPUS schrieb:


> meine fragen nun:
> reicht die angegebende grafikkarte dazu aus ?


Richtet sich nach deiner CPU.


THYPUS schrieb:


> funktioniert der mod treiber auch bei pci-e 1x bzw pci ?


Ja dabei ist die nVidia mur wichtig nicht der Anschluss. 


THYPUS schrieb:


> wie siehts mit dem riserkabel aus?


Funtioniert.


THYPUS schrieb:


> ist es überhaupt möglich ans crossfiregespann ne NV für physx dranzuhängen?


4x ATI GPU + 2x nv GPU soll funktionieren.
weitere unklarheiten folgen ..[/QUOTE]


----------



## THYPUS (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

ich verwende einen Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,85 ghz

also sollte das funktionieren?? 

gibs eigentlich qualitive unterschiede bei riserkabeln ?


----------



## Sk4lli (18. Oktober 2012)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

@Demon1980 ...das bezweifle ich gerade da ich um dem vorzubeugen das das MB bei den ersten bei den slots Zu jeweils x8 wechselt habe ich bei der gtx285 die Pins abgeklebt  sie somit zu den x4 gezwungen.

Aber wie schon gesagt genaueres kann ich auch erst am Wochenende bzw morgenabend sagen da im Moment ca414km zwischen mir und dem Rechner liegen 

//Edit

Mein Board hat zwar 3x PCIe16

Aber im normalen betrieb laufen die slots wie folgt.

Grün @16
Blau @4
Orange @4

Und im Crossfire

Grün @8
Blau @8
Orange @4

Ich werde es auch mal testen wie sich die hd7850 bei 8fach verhält...


----------



## warchief1 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, neuer PhysX und nVidia Treiber ist da. Wer will kann testen. Wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. Ob er mit dem 0.1 me funzt weis ich noch nicht [...]


Hallo, habe seit kurzem eine GeForce 420 in meinem System verbaut.
Sehr cool, kann bestätigen mit folgender Treiber-Kombination funktioniert die PhysXMod 1.05 + 0.1me:

AMD Catalyst 12.6 Legacy + GeForce 306.97
PhysX 9.12.0613 + PhysX 9.12.0807
PhysMod 1.05 + 0.1me

Läßt man den PhysX-Treiber 0613 weg und installiert nur den 0807, funktioniert es wohl nicht.
Getestet mit dem Batman Arkham City Benchmark.
Vielen Dank an Gordon-1979!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **



THYPUS schrieb:


> ich verwende einen Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,85 ghz
> also sollte das funktionieren??
> gibs eigentlich qualitive unterschiede bei riserkabeln ?


riser card sollte es keine Unterschiede geben.
955 BE ist ein bischen langsam für 2 6950er. der 955 be ist eine gt 430 sehr gut.


warchief1 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit kurzem eine GeForce 420 in meinem System verbaut.
> Sehr cool, kann bestätigen mit folgender Treiber-Kombination funktioniert die PhysXMod 1.05 + 0.1me:
> 
> AMD Catalyst 12.6 Legacy + GeForce 306.97
> ...


Nein, nein wenn es funktioniert dann würde ich ihn bei nächsten mal nicht weg lassen. Ganz wichtig, wenn die Install Routine so funktioniert, dann mach es immer wieder so. Teste mal Mafia 2.


----------



## NoobyBuby (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hi,
bei mir hat das eig geklappt, glaube ich!  Sonst würde ich ja nix fragen wollen!

Habe eine HIS IceQx Readon HD 6870 mit x16 und eine Asus GTX 285 mit einem x16 adapter auf x1.
Prozessor ist der X6 T1090 3,2 Ghz.
Nichts übertaktet.
Ram 8 GB
SSD etc. ist ja glaub ich weiter nichts wichtig, oder?
Netzteil hab ich nen Superflow(glaube ich) mit 650 Watt!
Mein frage(n) sind:
Reicht das alles oder eben nicht? Die nvidia hängt drinnen wird erkannt und physx läuft besser! Nur sind die taktraten der Graka(nvidia) GPU 301Mhz und Memory 100Mhz und shader wird mich nicht angezeigt im momentan, weil mir nur die SOllwerte angezeigt weren, 648 Mhz, 1242 Mhz und 1476 Mhz...warum ist das so? Kann es wegen der verbindung zum mainboard sein x16 auf x1 wird ja von ich denke 16 lanes auf 4 lanes reduziert was aber ja egal sein sollte für das was sie machen soll o.O?

Hab mir etz paar seiten hier durchgelesen aber nichts gefunden was mich auf ne fährte bringen könnte!
Wenn ich aber nun von Windows angebotenem Bildauflösung "anzeige erkennen" nen dritten monitor erkennen lass den gezwungener maßen über die vga laufen lass hat die graka ganz kurz ihre normalen raten und fällt wieder auf die oben genannten! Kann es sein das sie ja nicht belastet wird und es deshalb egal ist?

Danke im Vorraus

Edit: Möchte gerne Borderlands 2 spielen habe den 285.xx treiber (geht ja kein anderer denk ich) nach ca 20 gegner ruckelt es wie sch... und fps sind 12-15...im mehrspieler kann man ne diashow schneller anschauen


----------



## unLieb (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Hey, 

habe mir letztens Windows 8 installiert, und irgendwie müssen wohl bei einem Update NVIDIA Treiber mit installiert worden sein, ohne dass ich es mitbekommen habe. Wollte mir dann heute wieder den MOD drauf bringen, um meine AMD und NVIDIA zusammen laufen lassen zu können. 

Also kurzerhand NVIDIA Treiber installiert. Der erste ging gut ... beim zweiten kam dann das Problem. Und zwar wurde mein Bildschirm schwarz, und ich konnte nur noch den Mauszeiger sehen. 

Kurzerhand mal eben RESET gemacht ... Bildschirm ist okay bis zum Windows Startbildschirm. Und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, und bleibt auch so. 


Wenn ich dann meine AMD ausbaue und nur die NVIDIA drinnen lasse, dann funktioniert alles problemlos. 


Jemand eine Ahnung was ich da jetzt machen kann?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Nv-treiber deinstallieren
mit driver sweeper Nv-treiber deinstallieren
dann neu installieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Heute PhysX update:
:::::::::::::::::::::: PhysX mod 0.2me Changelog: ::::::::::::::::::::::::::

+ PhysX patch hinzugefügt
+ Dateien erneuert
+ Batman AC fix
+ Borderlands 2 how to + fix
- Mafia 2 macht immer noch ärger

Upload und Anleitung kommt.


----------



## techsolo12 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Moin,

ja das erfreut doch das Gamerherz  Ist nun nur noch der PhysX mod 0.2me nötig? Oder müssen wir vorher noch den 1.05ff drauf packen? Ein großes Dankeschön für deine Arbeit, ich finde es echt super das du so viel Arbeit in die Mod steckst.


----------



## jahsera (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Wir es eine Unterstützung für Win8 geben?


----------



## techsolo12 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

Ich an deiner Stelle würde net lange fackeln und einfach das Win8 neu machen


----------



## techsolo12 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.1me **

So ich habe nun den 306.97 Treiber mit der Standart Physx Software die mit dem Treiber installiert wird drauf. Mit dem 1.05ff und dem 0.2 mod me gepatcht. Danach im normalem Windows nochmal den 0.2 mod me laufen lassen. Die beiden Physx*.dll gelöscht und es läuft, aber ledig etwa 25-35 FPS im Megagemetzel. Hatte das Borderlands 2 Hybrid Physx schon vorher am laufen mit 0.1 mod me, sowie mit Hybridiz. Allerdings ist die Kombo 0.2 mod me und 1.05ff bis jetzt die Leistungsstärkste Methode. Ich denke man könnte noch ein paar FPS mit der Physx 9.12.0613 rauskitzel, da diese angeblicht noch weiter auf Borderlands 2 optimiert sei. Aber ich habe es nun am rennen und kein Bock mehr für heute weiter zubasteln. ;D

EDIT: Wiederspruch in sich! http://physxinfo.com/data/vreview_border2.php laut dieser Seite ist BL2 erst ab Physx 9.12.0613 lauffähig, aber es funzt auch mit 9.12.0604 (im 306.97 Treiber enthalten). Daher eventuell mit 9.12.0613 mehr FPS möglich!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

techsolo12 wie immer zu Angesichter Modus 1.05ff +0.2me Neustart fertig.
jahsera sollte gehen. 
Ob der 9.12.0613 oder höher geht weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## techsolo12 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

@Gordon:
Hab ich ja gemacht klappte ja auch alles


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

techsolo12 das ist der aktuellste : PhysX System Software 9.12.0807 | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


----------



## techsolo12 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Habe ich das angezweifelt oder gesagt das der andere der aktuellste sei? Nope hab ich net 
Gordon-1979 Physx 9.12.0904 ist der aktuellste: PhysX System Software 9.12.0904 | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News


----------



## GreatDay (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Wird in Zukunft auch Windows 8 mit einbezogen?



Gruß GreatDay


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

So weit ich weis, sollte es bei windows 8 auch funktionieren. Wo aber die Performance bei win 7 liegt.


----------



## Minga_Bua (3. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Moin, ich will Borderlands 2 nun auch mit max Settings genießen!

Bin auf den Thread hier gestossen und dachte mir ich versuchs mal. Nur bei der Karte bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Wäre diese hier okay?
Bauers Computermarkt GmbH - Zotac GT630 Zone 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI,pa-106744

scheint mir keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss zu benötigen.

System siehe Signatur + 550Watt OCZ Netzteil

Edit fragt ob diese hier auch reichen würde. Wäre iene low profile karte..

http://www.schwanthaler-computer.de...-GT620-1GD3-L-1024MB-DVI-HDMI-VGA::34519.html


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Minga_Bua eine Asus GT620-1GD3-L hat kein PhysX aber die Zotec ZT-60406-20L hat PhysX und sollte reichen aber 128 Stream-Prozessoren kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Neue Benchmarks auf seite 1.


----------



## PownyRider (15. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Moin,
Ich hab zwar ne GTX 570 wollte mir aber trotzdem noch zusätzlich eine PhysX Karte gönnen da Borderlands 2 doch recht rucklelt wenn die Kämpfe mal etwas größer sind.
Nun meine Frage: Welche PhysX-GPU würdet ihr mir empfehlen damit ich mehr FPS bekomme? 
Dachte da an eine GT 440 - würde die ausreichen ?

Meine restlichen PC Stats: 
CPU: i7 3770k
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
RAM: 8GB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Die 440 sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Mitte der Woche kommt PhysX 0.3 me heraus.

========= Chance Log ==========

- PhysX-mod-1.05ff wird nicht mehr benötigt.
- läuft bis  PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
- integriertes Menü mit Fehlermeldung und Patch Fortschritt.
- installer exe


----------



## radeon2g (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Wann kommt die PhysX 0.3 me genau raus?

Hab eine neue Geforcekarte XFX NVIDIA GeForce GT 630.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Musste mein Windows neu installieren und teste heute noch auf Fehler, vielleicht heute Abend. Spätestens morgen abend.


----------



## Bauminator (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Sers,
ich wollte bloß wissen ob man ein Risiko eingeht seine Grafikkarten zu schrotten?
Ich würde keines sehen, will aber bloß auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Baum

Sau geile Leistung, des su Moden!!!!!!!!


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (24. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Würd sich des ganze rentieren wenn ich zu meiner Radeon 6950 ne 8800 Gt steck?
Oder ist das eher Performance bremsend? 

MFG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me **

*PhysX mod 0.3me​*
1. PhysX mod 0.3me.zip entpacken
2. Aktuellen nVidia installieren 
3. läuft bis PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
4. als adminstarator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausfühen
5. Schritte im menü folgen.
6. Reboot
7. Fertig.

Achtung Mafia 2 kann BCC 3b verursachen. Bin auf der suche nach den Fehler.

Bauminator: nur beim Übertakten.
AsRomaBrividi: ja eine 8800 ist selbst bei einem 12 Kerner a 3.8 GHz nicht voll ausgelastet.


----------



## radeon2g (25. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me **




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für den Mod.

Ist damit verdammt einfach geworden.

Getest mit XFX NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 und Geforce 306.97 mit  PhysX System Software 9.12.0807


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

radeon2g THX für die Rückantwort, das war auch mein vorhaben, das so einfach wie möglich wird.

Kommt die tage noch auf die 1. Seite des Threads. 

Paar benches folgen auch noch.


----------



## redskull1986 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Hallo,

wollte gerne PhysX mit ATI nutzen und bin gleich am Anfang auf ein Problem gestoßen.

System:

Intel Core2 Quad 2.66GHz (läuft mit knapp 3,3GHz)
4GB RAM
ASUS P5K/S
AGILITY 60GB im AHCI Modus
2x1TB RAID0
ATI RADEON HD4870x2

WIN7 64Bit

Einbauen wollte ich dann noch eine 8800GTS.

Wird zwar alles langsam verdammt eng im Tower aber es klappt. Jedenfalls fängt mein Problem schon beim booten an.
Die ATI steckt im (blauen) PCIe 16x@16 Port und die NVIDIA im (schwarzen) PCIe 16x@4 Port.
Leider springt mein Bildschirm nun nur noch auf dem 1. DVI Port der NVIDIA Karte an. Auf den DVI Ports der ATI bleibt er schwarz.

Hat jemand dafür vll ein Lösungsvorschlag?

Grüße Redskull1986


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Bios auf peg umstellen 
Alle VGA Treiber installieren dann testen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2012)

Hey, willst du den Titel nicht auch noch auf 0.3me ändern?


----------



## redskull1986 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

BIOS steht auf PEG/PCI habe aber auch schon andersrum probiert.

Lezte BIOS Version ist auch geflashed.

Welche VGA Treibveer meinst du genau?

Grüße Redskull


----------



## NCphalon (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Catalyst wahrscheinlich


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.2me **

Catalyst 12.11 beta 8 und GeForce 305.53 Beta dann man testen. zur not Monitor umstecken.


----------



## redskull1986 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hi,

habe jetzt soweit alles zum laufen bekommen, zwar bekomme ich in DOS immer noch kein Bild bei der ATI aber ab Windows läuft alles gut.

Habe den mod 0.3me genommen.

In GPU-Z Zeigt er mir an das PhysX bei der ATI aktiviert ist und bin auch fest der Meinung das der Rendertest von GPU-Z weitaus flüssiger läuft.

Aufjedenfall kann ich im JX3 Benchmark die Hardware Unterstützung nicht aktivieren.

Was kann denn da schief gelaufen sein?

EDIT:

OK, ich gelobe Besserung, ich werde besser lesen.
Habe den Abschnitt gefunden, wo steht das es mit 8xxx-9xxx mit dem den modme Probleme geben kann.
Habe nun alles danach eingestellt und sieh an, es läuft.

Im JX3 Benchmark in der Schneelandschaft ein Gewinn von 30-40FPS, das kann man sich doch gefallen lassen 

Zwar macht mein MB immer noch Probleme und will nicht die ATI beim Booten an erste Stelle setzen, aber naja, ab Windows ist die ATI ja da.

Ich danke für die die Anleitung und die Hilfe.

EDIT ENDE:


Grüße Redskull


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

JX3 PhysX fix: http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...hen-ati-card-is-present-jx3benchmark-fix1.rar


----------



## RayasVati (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

mehr Performance bringt es nicht oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



RayasVati schrieb:


> mehr Performance bringt es nicht oder?


 
Was ist das jetzt für eine Frage? 
Bis zu 4x mehr fps sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## reinhardrudi (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

moin
schein super zu laufen-werd die tage mal diverse games/benchs testen.

PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
nvidia 310.70
AMD 12.11 Beta 11

THX 

reinhardrudi


EDIT: die kombination 12.11 beta 11  und 310.70  verursacht fehler,der DX 11 modus auf der 7970 ist deaktiviert. beim umstöpseln vom monitor auf die gtx560 läuft der ungine heaven,auf der AMD nicht. mußte wieder die alten treiber benutzen.sowohl bei nvidia als auch AMD.(AMD beta 6+Nvidia 306.23)
jetzt funzt das ganze wieder.
PhysX läuft.

Edit: AMD Beta11 läuft jetzt mit nvidia 306.23,lag wohl am neuen nvidia treiber.


----------



## unLieb (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich bekomme es unter Windows 8 einfach nicht zum laufen. 

Nutze eine GTS 250. 

GeForce 306.97 Beta + PhysX System Software 9.12.0807 installiert. 

Neustart 

PhysX mod 0.3me als Admin ausgeführt 

Neustart 

Nun meinen zweiten Monitor an die GeForce gehangen, und ab in die Systemsteuerung. 

Dann klicke in den NVIDIA Controll Panel. Das Fester blickt dann einmal kurz, und dann passiert nichts weiter.


/edit: Okay, manchmal ist man wohl zu voreilig. Anscheinend braucht man nicht mehr extra noch PhysX im Controll Panel zu aktivieren. Habe gerade erfolgreich JX3 Benchmark durchlaufen lassen. ^^

Ja unter Windows 7 und den "alten" lief das noch alles anders ab. Der neue PhysX mod 0.3me scheint da wohl besser zu sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Post 2 mit weiteren neuen Benchmarks. Der AMD FX 8350 ist dazu gekommen.
Habe einen Sponsor, nur für den FX , der nicht benannt werden möchte.  

Von PCGH ham zum testen die N640GT-MD2GD3/OC Benchmarks kommen dann noch.


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

sehr schön   dann kanns ja losgehn..


----------



## Bull56 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hi,

Ich bin ein hobbybencher 

kann ich zwei amd 7970 6gb im crossfirebetrieb mit einer gtx 580 lightning zur physX berechnung verbauen?

Habe ich es richtig verstanden das man den catalyst treiber installiert, dann den nvidia-treiber und darüber dann den patch laufen lässt?

vielen dank für die unterstützung


----------



## weizenleiche (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hab dazu auch eine Frage, wollte an meine HD6990 zusätzlich eine 9600GT als PhysX Karte nehmen, ist das Leistungstechnisch soweit i.O.?


@Bull
Also ich denke eine GTX580 würde da nicht viel mehr Performance rausholen als z.B. die 9600GT ... falls ich falsch liege bitte berichtigen


----------



## Bull56 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

trotzdem werde ich mir keine andere grafikkarte holen weil ich schone eine 580 habe...

es ging nicht um die wahl der karte sondern ob ich crossfire verwenden kann dabei...


----------



## weizenleiche (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Sofern ich das in Erinnerung habe sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## paulchenjoni (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hey Leute ,

hab ein Problem ich habe eine HD6950  auf dem primären Slot und eine Gts 250 auf dem sekundären slot der neuste Catalyst Treiber ist installiert und der 310.70 auch , dann o.3 physikX patch drüber gebügelt und bums .
Bei Gpu Z steht bei der Hd 6950 bei Physik X ein Häckchen.

Soweit so gut , jetzt das Problem .... ich bekomme im Fluid physik X Benchmark einfach nur 20 frames  zudem ist bei afterburn die gts 250 nur zu 0 % ausgelastet und die Hd 6950 zu 30 % was läuft da falsch ???

MFG Paul


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Eine PhysX Karte zählt nicht mehr als GPU, sondern als PPU. 
Daher sind 4 ATI GPU möglich.
Eine GTX 580 ist Blödsinn, da dein PC für diese extrem zu langsam ist.
Und eine 9600 GT ist etwas schwach aber geht.

paulchenjoni Siehe 1. Seite bei Hilfen.


----------



## paulchenjoni (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich habe alle Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert mit driver sweeper . Hat geklappt , habe den Nvidia beta Treiber benutzt den du auf der ersten Hilfe seite geuploadet hast aber dann kam eine Fehlermeldung das keine Nvidia Grafikkarte erkannt wurde . Aber bei allen anderen Treiber funktioniert es  was mache ich Falsch ich habe deine Anleitung immer 1 zu 1 befolgt  erst nvidia Treiber dann patch dann benchmark ist ja nicht so schwer aber sie hat immer 0% auslastung bei allen Physik X benchmarks .  probiere schon die ganze Zeit aber ohne Erfolg bitte um eine Detailreiche erkloärung für Dumme  

MFG Paul 

Reicht eine gts 250 für vollen Physik X genuss ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

* Neu ​**--------> PhysX mod 0.3me <---------​*
1. physx mod 0.3me installer entpacken
2. Aktuellen GeForce 306.97 Beta treiber installieren 
3. läuft bis PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
4. als adminstarator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausfühen
5. Schritte im menü folgen.
6. Reboot
7. Fertig.

*PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:*​
Mafia 2 PhysXLoader.dll aus den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common kopiern und bei Maifia 2 einfügen
FluidMark 1.3.1 bis 1.5  PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll löschen
JX 3 benchmark fix
Borderlands 2 , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen

*Batman AC PhysX Fix*


Batman AC fix Herunterladen
Dann in Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 enpacken
Dabei wird die PhysXCore.dll überschrieben
Die batman-AC fix.cmd im Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 ausführen, dabei werden ein paar Dateien gelöscht
 fertig.


----------



## Bull56 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Eine GTX 580 ist Blödsinn, da dein PC für diese extrem zu langsam ist.
> Und eine 9600 GT ist etwas schwach aber geht.
> 
> paulchenjoni Siehe 1. Seite bei Hilfen.



Ehhm wo ist mein PC denn bitte zu langsam für eine GTX 580!?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Dein PC ist für eine GTX 580 zu langsam, denn 512 Streamprozessoren haben die Leistung von eine 24 Kerner ohne SMT !!
und deine 2 x 7970 können gar nicht so viel Leistung bringen, wie die 580 bearbeiten kann.
Und ich weis wo von ich schreibe.


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Dezember 2012)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Was würde denn von den neuen Karten für meine HD6990 am besten passen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

eine mit 96 Stream-Prozessoren. 128 würden auch noch gehen, aber nicht höher, sonst würde sie im dauer-Langweil-Modus stehen.


----------



## max310kc (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

mal etwas eher außergewöhnliches:

ich hab zuhause noch eine alte ageia ppu gefunden. macht es sinn diese noch zu verwenden (hab irgendwie in erinnerung dass die garnicht sooo schlecht abschneiden würde)? bzw funktioniert die mit dem aktuellen physx mod? wenn nein, kann ich sie irgendwie anders mit meiner radeon zum laufen bekommen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

max310kc die angaben deines Systems wären äußerst sinnvoll. Eine Ageia ist mit 16 Recheneinheiten zu langsam und wird nicht mehr unterstützt. Aber ich würde sie trotzdem aufheben, ist was besonderes.


----------



## max310kc (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

alles klar, dann werd ich sie erstmal im schrank aufheben^^
system ist momentan ein i72600k und eine 5770 die ich wohl nach weihnachten gegen eine hd79x0 austauschen werden


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Wie gesagt GT 430, GT 530, GT 630 kann ich immer empfehlen.
Aber bitte auf 128 Bit achten und mind. GDDR3


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Entwicklung ist erst mal auf Eis Gelegt, denn meine AMD/ATI hat Black Screen of Dead .


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ergo sollte man das jetzt nicht weiter testen? Schade, wollte die Kombo von HD 7870 + GTX 260 probieren...

Achso, könnte man vllt. den Startpost etwas besser strukturieren, da ich da irgendwie den Überblick verliere welche Reihenfolge ich nun zu beachten habe (Nur falls der TE Lust dazu verspürt! Übrigens coole Arbeit!).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

--------> PhysX mod 0.3me <---------


 1. physx mod 0.3me installer entpacken
 2. Aktuellen GeForce 306.97 Beta treiber installieren 
 3. läuft bis PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
 4. als adminstarator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausfühen
 5. Schritte im menü folgen.
 6. Reboot
 7. Fertig.

Wird eine weile funktionieren. und sollte mit den aktuellen nVidia Treiber keine Probleme machen.

Werd ich noch machen. Eine 7950 wird es werden. ( Ratenzahlung, leider )


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Kurze Frage:"Soll ich als der HD eine 8800GTS 512 mit G92-Chip oder die GTX 260 zur Seite stellen?" Danke für die Antwort. Gibt es da einen großen Performanceunterschied?

Wenn ich den aktuellen Treiber von NV runterlade, ist da eine andere PhysX-Version drin als die 9.12.0807?

Ich finde nirgens die NV-Systemsteuerung, ist es den trotzdem aktiviert? Auch wird die Option MSAA bei Arkham City deaktiviert, da ich angeblich nicht die Hardware habe und starten tut auch kein Game mehr. So ganz normal ist das nicht oder?

Benutzt habe ich beide aktuellen Treiber...

OK, habe die NV-Steuerung gefunden, diese startet aber nicht.

Wie jedes Spiel, startet nix...

Kann auch die spezielle Version von PhysX nicht installieren...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Kannst du mir mal erklären was du vorhast? Und ob du die Seite 1 überhaupt gelesen hast? Zum Beispiel physx mod 0.2.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich habe das gemacht was du geschrieben hast:

1. physx mod 0.3me installer entpacken
2. Aktuellen GeForce 306.97 Beta treiber installieren 
3. läuft bis PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
4. als adminstarator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausfühen
5. Schritte im menü folgen.
6. Reboot
7. Fertig.

Außer das ich anstatt den Beta-Treiber den aktuellen WHQL 310.xx genommen habe.


----------



## Loki73 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hallo zusammen!
Tolle Sache hier! @ Gordon-1979:

Ich würde auch gerne mal zwei Karten nutzen, zur Verfügung stehen eine HD 5830
Mit einer 8800gtx auf einem EVGA 780 i.
Welche Treibermischung würdest Du mit empfehlen?
Ich hätte Interesse, es mit Borderlands 2 auszuprobieren.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Mühe!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

oldsql.Triso GeForce 306.97 Beta treiber installieren, nur den. 
vorher alles nv deinstall, dann mit Driver-Sweeper alles nv löschen.

Loki73 erste seite.


----------



## Bull56 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Momentan nutze ich ja die 580 als physx karte? Brauch eine kompaktere kleine karte jetzt. Wie viele steamprozessoren bräuchte ich denn optimalerweise?

Ins auge geen ist mir besonders die sehr kurze gt 640 welche von ihrer form perfekt passen würde...

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=02G-P4-2645-KR


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Bull56, gt 640 .... hmmm eine 630 sollte auch reichen aber OK.
EVGA | Products | EVGA GeForce GT 630 | 01G-P3-2631-KR


----------



## Bull56 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Die gt 630 unterstützt offiziell kein nvidia physx...!

Und womit bekomme ich die beste leistung ald physx karte? 

Wie viele cuda cores oder pixel pipes sollte die karte denn optimalerweise haben?
256 cuda cores oder wieviel? :b

Ich spiele übrigens teilweise in 4k auflösung falls das einen unterschied macht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Bull56 4k habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber der normale greift zu 128 Stream-Prozessoren .
Daher kannst du es probieren mit einer GT 640 denn stromsparend ist sie, genau wie die 630.


----------



## Bull56 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Stromspaarend ist mir egal :b

Mir kommt es eher darauf an das die grafikkarte unter 100€ kostet, kurz ist sodass meine 7970 darüber luft bekommt und natürlich soll sie schnell sein


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Also ich überlasse es dir ob 630 oder 640.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Cool wie die 640 im US-Shop 80 Dollar und im DE-Store 100 Euro kostet. Hoffe das bald die eingeschickte HD wieder zurück ist.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

So, dann melde ich mich auch wieder mal zu Wort.

Da mir der Stromverbrauch, respektive Hitzeentwicklung meiner GTS 250 schon länger ein Dorn im Auge war, habe ich auf eine GTX 650 umgerüstet. Der Idle Stromverbrauch von angegebenen 6W war zu verlockend.
Bevor ich nun die Treiber-Orgie startete erinnerte ich mich an diesen Beitrag. Es hat sich ja vieles getan hier 
Aber wenn man verwirrt ist darf man laut Startpost nachfragen.
Ich bin zugegebenermaßen etwas unsicher bei der Fülle an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.

Also die konkrete Frage: "Was ist die beste Kombo für mich und meine GTX 650?"

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

So erste Seite Gekürzt und sollte jetzt einfach sein, und ich glaube der empfohlene Treiber sollte 650 unterstützen.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Entschuldige, falls ich nicht ganz durchblicke.Es gibt mehrere empfohlene Kombinationen.


Wärest du so nett und würdest es mir benennen? Also Empfehlung aus Beitrag 1 oder doch die aus Beitrag vier mit 306.97 und 9.12.0613 + Patch 1.05 (ist der im Mod 01.me integriert)?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Nur noch Beitrag 1 nehmen, steht ja auch da:


> Neu
> Aktueller PhysX Mod
> Bitte nur diesen Nehmen
> PhysX mod 0.3me


Dort ist auch der Treiber benannt.


----------



## wilsonmp (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Jetzt, nachdem ich die letzten 20-30 Seiten (ab ca. Juni 2012) gelesen habe, wird mir klar warum du so "reserviert" geantwortet hast. Jeder Dritte fragt nach der besten Treiber-Kombo...

Wie sieht es aus mit der neuen Graka?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich finde deine 650 zu leistungsstark. Mit der 640 vom PCGH hab ich selbst Probleme die Karte über 20% last zu bekommen.
Ab ende Januar kommt bei mir noch eine 7950 in den PC, denn die 6870 will nicht mehr. Dabei weis ich jetzt schon das die GT 640 dann vielleicht 30-40% last erreicht, aber nur vielleicht. 

Mit der Frage Treiber kombi, ist es dank des PhysX mod 0.3me sehr leicht geworden, denn:
1. Unterstützt sehr viele Treiber
2. Kein Abgesicherter Modus nötig, nur Administrator rechte.
3. Windows 8 Fähig
4. Sehr leichte Bedienung. 

Zur zeit empfehle ich nur noch, denn die meisten Treiber haben PhysX System Software 9.12.0807 mit enthalten und sollten daher gehen. 

Arbeite an der Windows 7 Prof.. PhysX Edition .

07.01.2013 15:45 Update:

So gerade getestet: PhysX-9.12.1031-SystemSoftware, Erhält von mir 5 von 5 Punkten. Noch mehr Performance, und geht fehlerfrei mit mein 0.3me.
http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/55026 GeForce 310.90 Driver kann genutzt werden.


----------



## wilsonmp (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Es ist nur eine GTX 650 geworden, da ein ortsansässiger Händler bei einem seiner Tagesangebote bzw. Lockangebote diese für 84,99€ rausgehauen hat. Das waren 5 Euro mehr als für eine GT 640.
Da hab ich auf dem Heimweg den "Gas"-Fuß etwas sanfter bewegt und es hat sich genullt ... denk ich 

So jetzt geht die Treiberorgie los mit dem 310.90 ...

...

Update bzw. Resultate:

-GPU-Z zeigt AMD-Karte mit PhysX *freu*
-Batman AA Benchmark--> funktioniert ohne etwas zu ändern, Auslastung bis max. 58% der Nvidia (es kam zwar beim Spielstart, dass eine PhysX.dll fehlt aber startete danach das Spiel)
-JX3-Benchmark --> Fix funktioniert, max. Auslastung 15%
-Metro 2033 Benchmark--> funktioniert tadellos aber mit gelangweilter Auslastung der Nvidia von 7%
-Mafia 2 Benchmark --> funktioniert mit max. Auslastung von 35%


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

LOL und ich habe bei Mafia 2 Bluescreen aber wenn die neu AMD Karte kommt, dann wird getestet und gebencht. 
Und Windows platt gemacht.


----------



## wilsonmp (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Wann hast du einen Bluescreen? Ich habe ja nur den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen...

Ist die Meldung bezüglich der fehlenden dll bei Batman normal?

GTS250 hat also nun ausgespielt. Die GTX taktet im idle brav herunter. Die GPU hat gerade mal Wassertemperatur... Wahnsinn (nur 6W im idle) 
Wieso habe ich das nicht schon eher gemacht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Der BC kommt gleich beim Start von Mafia 2
wenn es geht , ist es unwichtig.


----------



## new2f7 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hallo, hat eine GTS 250 genug Leistung um neben einer HD 7950 oder einer 660 TI als PhysX-Karte zu arbeiten?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2013)

Also dein phenom, eine 7950 (bald hole ich mir auch eine), und eine 250 wären ein gutes Gespann. Wo ich die 250 das sparen bei bringen würde, denn sie ist kein Stromsparwunder. 
Ich habe ja das selbe board, an deiner stelle würde ich mir noch den 8350 oder 8320 holen. 
Siehe mein sysprofil.


----------



## new2f7 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

jo, hab schon gesehen 
Stromverbrauch interessiert mich nicht 
wegen dem CPU habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich bin von AMD so enttäuscht momentan das ich bei den CPUs inzwischen ernsthaft zu Intel tendiere
ich nehme an du steckst deine physX karte in den X4 Slot?
in meinem Gehäuse ist dort nicht genug platz und ich frage mich ob X8 an meiner primären Graka limitiert


----------



## klovetheillest (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

reicht auch ne 9800GT zur hd 9750 um ausschliesslich Physx auszulagern?


----------



## Techki (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Welche 2 Karte empfielt sich für Asus HD 7970 DCII?


----------



## new2f7 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



klovetheillest schrieb:


> reicht auch ne 9800GT zur hd 9750 um ausschliesslich Physx auszulagern?


 
nehme ich mal stark an weil die gts 250 praktisch nen rebranding dieser karte war


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2013)

new2f7 schrieb:


> jo, hab schon gesehen
> Stromverbrauch interessiert mich nicht
> wegen dem CPU habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich bin von AMD so enttäuscht momentan das ich bei den CPUs inzwischen ernsthaft zu Intel tendiere
> ich nehme an du steckst deine physX karte in den X4 Slot?
> in meinem Gehäuse ist dort nicht genug platz und ich frage mich ob X8 an meiner primären Graka limitiert


 Die 8X können 10% ausmachen. Aber wie man auf der ersten Seite siehst, hat der 8350 schon Vorteile gebracht, mehr Leistung als der 955be @3.8 GHz und weniger Stromverbrauch. Ende des Monats kommt benchmarks mit 7950. 



klovetheillest schrieb:


> reicht auch ne 9800GT zur hd 9750 um ausschliesslich Physx auszulagern?





Techki schrieb:


> Welche 2 Karte empfielt sich für Asus HD 7970 DCII?



Rest der Hardware wäre praktisch.


----------



## klovetheillest (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Rest der Hardware wäre praktisch.



Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Board: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
CPU:Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series
Graka: VGA 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2013)

klovetheillest schrieb:


> Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
> Board: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
> CPU:Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz
> SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series
> ...



Gut, ein 9800GT wird dein rest des Systems überlegen sein aber sie recht aus.


----------



## klovetheillest (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Gut, ein 9800GT wird dein rest des Systems überlegen sein aber sie recht aus.



das bedeutet sie bringt mir mehr als wenn ichs durch den cpu machen lasse...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2013)

Deutlich. Aber bei physx sdk 3.2.0.x wird die CPU nur noch verwendet. 
Aber bei allen aktuellen spielen ist die 9800GT deinen CPU um Längen überlegen.


----------



## klovetheillest (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Deutlich. Aber bei physx sdk 3.2.0.x wird die CPU nur noch verwendet.
> Aber bei allen aktuellen spielen ist die 9800GT deinen CPU um Längen überlegen.



Super danke für Deine Hilfe... Hab mir gerade für 16 € inkl. Versand ne Sparkle 9800GT bei ebay ersteigert. Sollte nich allzu wehtun wenn es in Zukunft nix bringt... 

EDIT: Aufjedenfall auch deutlich günstiger als gleich ne bessere nvidia Karte (im gegensatz zu HD 7950) zu kaufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2013)

Korrekt. Und mit einigen tools lässt sich die nv auch noch mehr zum sparen zwingen.
Ein sogenannter deep sleep mode ist möglich.


----------



## klovetheillest (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hab gerade dieses Video gefunden und halte es iwie für einen Fake, da die Performance viel zu krass ist für das Setup.

Würde mich schon wundern, aber wäre cool.

AMD/ATI physx hd 5870 + Nvidia 8800GT Windows 7 forceware191.07 - YouTube


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2013)

klovetheillest schrieb:


> Hab gerade dieses Video gefunden und halte es iwie für einen Fake, da die Performance viel zu krass ist für das Setup.
> 
> Würde mich schon wundern, aber wäre cool.
> 
> AMD/ATI physx hd 5870 + Nvidia 8800GT Windows 7 forceware191.07 - YouTube



Das ist batman teil 1, da sind diese Geschwindigkeiten normal. Aber der Nvidia Treiber ist veraltet. Und so sind keine aktuellen Spiele spielbar. Aber batman teil 2 läuft bei mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Tequilaomega (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hallo,

hat jemand schon einen Patch, Mod, Anleitung um den Physx Mod bei den ALLBenchmark "Catzilla" zum arbeiten "zuzwingen" ?

Hab jetzt eine GTX 260 zur 7970 zum probieren. 

Unter Ventage hab ich sie auch noch nicht zum laufen gebracht. 

Fluidmark 1.4 läuft.


----------



## Killmops (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

So, für das neue System musste nun wieder eine PhysX-Karte her.

Sobald die GTX 650 ankommt werde ich testen. 

Der Thread ist echt genial. Eben alle Treiber etc. geladen. Will endlich mit BL2 beginnen und Batman AC fertig spielen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand schon einen Patch, Mod, Anleitung um den Physx Mod bei den ALLBenchmark "Catzilla" zum arbeiten "zuzwingen" ?
> Unter Ventage hab ich sie auch noch nicht zum laufen gebracht.


Bei vantage ist der support raus. Und AllBenchmark, benutzt PhysX 3 Engine die ist deutlich komplizierter.
GTX 260 auch nicht ohne.


Killmops schrieb:


> So, für das neue System musste nun wieder eine PhysX-Karte her.
> Sobald die GTX 650 ankommt werde ich testen.
> Der Thread ist echt genial. Eben alle Treiber etc. geladen. Will endlich mit BL2 beginnen und Batman AC fertig spielen


 LOL GTX 650 mit welcher ATI?


----------



## new2f7 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

ich habe jetzt ein setup aus hd 7950 und gts 250. der benchmark von Mafia II läuft auf höchsten settings bei ca. 26 FPS (ohne gts 250 11 FPS), hätte gedacht es werden mehr FPS
ich mache gerade noch weitere benachmarks, auch zu PCI-E x16/x8: bei crysis und far cry 2 ist der unterschied sehr gering, habe noch keine aktuellen games getestet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

*Mafia II Tip.*

 clothing simulation aus, Mafia II\edit\APEX dort den Ordner Cloth in Clothe umbenennen


----------



## new2f7 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

lol, FPS mal eben verdoppelt 
was genau bewirkt das? Kleidung/Stoffe werden nicht mehr mit PhysX berechnet?


----------



## Killmops (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL GTX 650 mit welcher ATI?



Eigentlich wollte ich eine GT630/640 bzw. GTS450/GTX550, aber habe keine der Karten für meine Preisvorstellungen bekommen und dann eine GTX 650 geschossen.
War eher Zufall.

Mit einer 7970 Ghz


Scheint nun zu laufen.

JX3:
1920x1200
MSAA 4x
Very High
On

AFPS 96
Min 33
Max 132


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



new2f7 schrieb:


> lol, FPS mal eben verdoppelt
> was genau bewirkt das? Kleidung/Stoffe werden nicht mehr mit PhysX berechnet?


Die Sachen werden dann nicht mehr Physikalisch berechnet, was aber nicht schlimm ist, denn sie wackeln Trotzdem.


Killmops schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich eine GT630/640 bzw. GTS450/GTX550, aber habe keine der Karten für meine Preisvorstellungen bekommen und dann eine GTX 650 geschossen.
> War eher Zufall.
> Mit einer 7970 Ghz


 Aha, musst aber zur 650 ne gute CPU haben oder noch andere Aufgaben für die haben (wie 2. Monitor).


----------



## Killmops (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aha, musst aber zur 650 ne gute CPU haben oder noch andere Aufgaben für die haben (wie 2. Monitor).



Ich denke der 3770K ist für den Anfang ok.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Februar 2013)

Killmops schrieb:


> Ich denke der 3770K ist für den Anfang ok.



Für eine 650 ist dieser zu langsam. 50% schnell müßte er mindestens sein. Aber ist ok.


----------



## Killmops (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für eine 650 ist dieser zu langsam. 50% schnell müßte er mindestens sein. Aber ist ok.



Und wie passt der 8350 zur 640?

Die Specs der 640 sind ja relativ ähnlich zur 650.

Und welcher Prozessor soll bitte 150% der Leistung eines 3770 besitzen? Mir wäre keiner bekannt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Februar 2013)

Killmops schrieb:


> Und wie passt der 8350 zur 640?
> 
> Die Specs der 640 sind ja relativ ähnlich zur 650.
> 
> Und welcher Prozessor soll bitte 150% der Leistung eines 3770 besitzen? Mir wäre keiner bekannt.



Die 640 ist eine test Karte von PCGH und ich bekomme meine nicht über 20% last und die 650 ist doppelt so schnell. Selbst eine GT 430 ist schon heftig, diese habe ich auch von PCGH zum testen. 
Die Xeon Prozessoren bieten so viel Leistung. 
Benchmarks kommen vom 8350 mit 7950 und physx Karte noch. Glaube mir, ich weiß wo von ich rede, in Sachen Physx.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

GPU Update, ist da, seite 1.


----------



## new2f7 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

ich bin mit meinen Benchs erstmal fertig, wenn es dich interessiert, Gordon, wirf doch mal einen Blick in die angehängte Excel Tabelle (ist aber nicht nur PhysX sondern hauptsächlich PCI-E x16/x8)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatDay (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Darf man mittlerweile einen Monitor an die PhysX-Karte hängen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

GreatDay ja, ist erlaubt, und sehr Praktisch, da die meisten nVidias mehr Leistung haben als man für PhysX benötigt


----------



## Killmops (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Die 640 ist eine test Karte von PCGH und ich bekomme meine nicht über 20% last und die 650 ist doppelt so schnell. Selbst eine GT 430 ist schon heftig, diese habe ich auch von PCGH zum testen.
> Die Xeon Prozessoren bieten so viel Leistung.
> Benchmarks kommen vom 8350 mit 7950 und physx Karte noch. Glaube mir, ich weiß wo von ich rede, in Sachen Physx.



Das du Ahnung hast kann ich mir denken.
Doch deine Schreibweise kam mir doch sehr schnippig vor.

Ich bin sehr froh und dankbar über deine Arbeit hier in dem Thread. Wie auch immer, ich glaube das Ganze führt zu nix.
Werde wohl erst wieder in ein paar Jahren bei dem nächsten Hardwareupdate posten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Killmops, das war nicht mein vorhaben schnippig rüber zu kommen.
Aber die 650 als reine PhysX-Karte ist Verschwendung.
Daher meine Empfehlung:
Nutze an der 650 noch mit Monitor, so ist die Belastung der 7970 geringer, und die 650 hat deutlich mehr zu tun.
Denn so nutze ich die 640 auch, dabei haben dann beide Grafikkarten eine Monitor und arbeiten unabhängig von einander.
Dabei kannst du auf den einen Zocken, z.B. Far Cry 3(nutzt kein PhysX) und auf den anderen musik-videos schauen.

new2f7 du hast das GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3, teste mal den x4. Du wirst dich wundern, 10% sind da noch drin.


----------



## Killmops (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Kann auch sein das ich einfach etwas empfindlich reagiert habe.

Für einen zweiten Monitor wird es auf meinem Tisch leider etwas zu eng. Die beiden Boxen versperren den etwas
Die Idee klingt zwar gut, aber für mich reicht der eine Monitor.

Hätte auch lieber etwas kleineres gehabt, aber bei einem Preis von knapp 80€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Eine 640 hätte mich in etwa das Gleiche gekostet.
Ansonsten stand noch eine GTS450 im Raum, aber über 35€+Versand war mir eine solch relativ alte Karte nicht wert.
Die 550 ist im Preis auch sehr unverschämt und bewegt sich am 100€ Limit.

Anspruch war:
Singleslot
Keinen bis max. 1 PCIe 6Pinstecker
Kurze und leise Karte
Sparsam
Garantie
Genug Power für die Eiskanone von Batman AC


----------



## new2f7 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

in meinem Gehäuse ist leider nicht genug Platz, ich kann keine 2-Slot Graka in meinen x4-Slot stecken, aber falls ich mein MB mal wieder draußen habe werde ich es probieren
hab mir überlegt eine Riser Kabel zu kaufen aber war mir zu teuer

hab gar nicht gewusst das man an eine PhysX Karte einen Bildschirm anschließen kann
da hätte ich mir ein Adapterkabel schenken können ^^
aber hab die GTS 250 momentan draußen damit ich die HD 7950 x16 nutzten kann


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Die tage kommen neue Benchmarks mit folgender Hardware:
FX-8350 (in verschiedener Taktung)
Gigabyte HD 7940 WF3
8600GT vs GT 430 vs GT 630


----------



## Sunjy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hey ho Gordon.

Erstmal super das du das hier machst find ich klasse.

Wenn ich mir bei meinem Board jetzt die 7950 von AMD hole und die GTX 260 von meiner Freundin als Physix karte nehme sollte das Leistungstechnisch ausreichen oder? Wenn ich deine Tabelle richtig lese ist die GTX 260 ja Potent genug dafür.

Mein 2ter PCIe slot is aber nur X4 hat das große nachteile für die Physix?

Gruß und Dank

Sunjy


----------



## lagan37 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hallo,
reizt mich ja auch...
Geht denn ATI 7970 und GTX 460?
Gruss,
Lars


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Sunjy schrieb:


> Hey ho Gordon.
> Erstmal super das du das hier machst find ich klasse.
> Wenn ich mir bei meinem Board jetzt die 7950 von AMD hole und die GTX 260 von meiner Freundin als Physix karte nehme sollte das Leistungstechnisch ausreichen oder? Wenn ich deine Tabelle richtig lese ist die GTX 260 ja Potent genug dafür.
> Mein 2ter PCIe slot is aber nur X4 hat das große nachteile für die Physix?
> ...



Stufe 7 übersteigt dein PC, aber sollte gehen und PCI-e 4x nimmt darauf keinen Einfluss, Karte bleibt schnell. 



lagan37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> reizt mich ja auch...
> Geht denn ATI 7970 und GTX 460?
> Gruss,
> Lars


 
GTX 460? du weist stufe 8, ein PC der so viel wie ein Neuwagen kostet.


----------



## lagan37 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hmm...ich glaube, ich verstehe die Tabelle nicht...
Mein neuer PC besteht im Kern Gigabyte Z77x UD3H Mainboard mit 3570K, eine XFX 7970 Black Edition, 8GB RAM (low vengeance), 580 be quiet Netzteil und deiner Samsung  SSD 840....eine GTX 460 bei ebay kostet ca. 10 Euro bei ebay....würde das nun gehen?
Gruss, Lars


----------



## lagan37 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

sorry...meinte natürlich 100 Euro...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Stufe 8 mit 4 GPUs und ein Mainboard was 2 oder mehr CPUs nutzen kann, inkl 2 CPUs oder mehr. Das ist Stufe 8. 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, Sockel 2011, enhanced ATX, DDR3


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2013)

@lagan

Das soll heißen: Nur ein in Stufe 8 beschriebener PC könnte aus einer solchen PhysX-Karte einen Nutzen ziehen. Alles darunter langweilt deine 460 nur.

Ist aber eine Glaubensfrage. Du hast momentan eine 460, die maximal 100 Euro bringt. Eine 640 kostet aber auch mal eben 60-100 Euro. Ich persönlich würde da auch nicht extra downgraden. Was sagst du Gordon?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Februar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> @lagan
> 
> Das soll heißen: Nur ein in Stufe 8 beschriebener PC könnte aus einer solchen PhysX-Karte einen Nutzen ziehen. Alles darunter langweilt deine 460 nur.
> 
> Ist aber eine Glaubensfrage. Du hast momentan eine 460, die maximal 100 Euro bringt. Eine 640 kostet aber auch mal eben 60-100 Euro. Ich persönlich würde da auch nicht extra downgraden. Was sagst du Gordon?



Wie kommst du auf Glaubensfrage? 
Ich weiß was ich schreibe und habe ich über Jahre an Daten gesammelt und weiß daher wie stark die Karten sind. Und eine 460 als nur physx ist Verschwendung. Meine 640 wird mit separaten Monitor, physx und hd videos beteuert so das sie genug zu tun hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Sehr geniale Übersicht Gordon!


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hey, das war kein Angriff oder dergleichen.
 Mit Glaubensfrage meinte ich einfach den Umstand, dass man nicht unbedingt seine schnelle Grafikkarte für wenig Geld verkaufen muss, um dann für fast das selbe Geld eine viel schwächere zu kaufen. Macht manchmal einfach wenig Sinn. Wenn ich für die alte (aber starke) Karte nicht viel bekomme, behalte ich sie lieber als für teuer Geld eine für sonst nichts nütze neue zu kaufen. Verstehst du jetzt besser was ich sagen will?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sehr geniale Übersicht Gordon!


 Danke, wird noch weiter verbessert. Habe schon eine Idee. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey, das war kein Angriff oder dergleichen.
> Mit Glaubensfrage meinte ich einfach den Umstand, dass man nicht unbedingt seine schnelle Grafikkarte für wenig Geld verkaufen muss, um dann für fast das selbe Geld eine viel schwächere zu kaufen. Macht manchmal einfach wenig Sinn. Wenn ich für die alte (aber starke) Karte nicht viel bekomme, behalte ich sie lieber als für teuer Geld eine für sonst nichts nütze neue zu kaufen. Verstehst du jetzt besser was ich sagen will?


 Ja okay, jetzt verstanden. Grafikkarte verkaufe ich nie. Ich hole mir immer eine neue, gebraucht finde ich schlecht, denn wer weiß ob sie in Ordnung ist. Leider war das bei mir auch so, gebraucht gekauft und nur ärger gehabt.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich hab hier beispielsweise eine GTX560 DirectCU (nicht DCUII) rumfliegen, die bei ebay max 80 Euro bringt und hier wohl noch weniger. Bei den GT640ern würde mich am ehesten die Asus GT640-DCSL-2GD3 ansprechen, die kostet aber 85 Piepen und das noch ohne Versand. Das würde also einen deutlichen Leistungsverlust sowie einen Kapitalverlust bedeuten. Den Teufel werde ich also tun, mir solch eine Karte zu holen. Dann lass ich die 560 lieber bei 1-2% rumlungern.

Sag mal denkst du es ist möglich, dass zukünftige Spiele mehr Rechenleiszung für PhysX benötigen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Cleriker nein es wird schlimmer, denn mit der PhysX sdk 3.2. fängt nVidia das ganze den CPU zu übergeben. Was ich natürlich  finde, denn die CPU kann niemals so viel wie eine GPU. Traurig nVidia.
Vielleicht wird es sich wieder ändern, denn die PhysX SDK 3.2. gibt es zur zeit sehr selten in Spiele. Außerdem ist sie schwer modifizierbar.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Das ist ja echt blöde. Warum haben die das dann überhaupt von Ageia gekauft?


----------



## jeamal (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden.

Also so wie  ich das jetz verstanden habe wäre doch eine 8800GTS und HD7970 eine top Konstelation, um PhysX nutzen zu können.oder?
Schafft das mein Netzteil und mein Board? Config in der Sig....

Großes Lob für die Mühe an den TE Gorden!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Würde es sicht lohnen eine Geforce 9500GT (1GB vRam, wenn es eine Rolle spielt) als PhysX Karte zu nutze. 
Das System wäre 2x 7850 (1GB vRam), FX-8120, 8GB Ram, Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0, 580w 80+Gold NT.

Habe die Geforce 9500GT hier liegen, mir fehlt momentan nur das Board.

Mit der Tabelle würde ich mein System zwichen Stufe 5 (R7850) und Stufe 6 (2 GPU's). Vom CPU her zwichen 5 und 6 wegen den 8 Kernen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



jeamal schrieb:


> Bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden.
> 
> Also so wie  ich das jetz verstanden habe wäre doch eine 8800GTS und HD7970 eine top Konstelation, um PhysX nutzen zu können.oder?
> Schafft das mein Netzteil und mein Board? Config in der Sig....
> ...


 
8800GTS ist gut.
MSi P67-GD65 und Netzteil können es.

@Himmelskrieger übertreibe es nicht, dein System entspricht der 5 und nicht höher. 
Die 6 ist 12 Kerner oder mehr und 2 gute GPUs. 
Du haste ein 4 kerner mit CMT und 2 "normale" GPUs.
9500gt ist eine 2 also, geht so, aber funktioniert.

* Neue Liste auf Seite 1 *
Sollte jetzt zu 95% stimmen.


Dabei sollte mach dieses Beachten:

Stufe=>ALUs

1=>32
2=>48
3=>56-64
4=>96
5=>112
6=>128-144
7=>192-216
8=>216-240
9=>mehr als 240


----------



## Sunjy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hey Gordon.

Am anfang des Post wurde von dir genannt das man 2x PCIe 16 braucht. Bremst den ein X4 slot wie auf meinem Board die GPU so stark herunter?


Würde gern eine GTX 660 und evtl eine GT 620 (falls das von dir für In ordnung befunden wird) Kaufen. Denke der Rest meines systems sollte ausreichend sein. Nur weiß ich nicht ob der X4 platz für die Physix karte reicht. Auch soll ein 2ter kleiner Monitor an die Physx karte ran.

Gruß und Dank
Sunjy


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Sunjy schrieb:


> Hey Gordon.
> Am anfang des Post wurde von dir genannt das man 2x PCIe 16 braucht. Bremst den ein X4 slot wie auf meinem Board die GPU so stark herunter?
> Würde gern eine GTX 660 und evtl eine GT 620 (falls das von dir für In ordnung befunden wird) Kaufen. Denke der Rest meines systems sollte ausreichend sein. Nur weiß ich nicht ob der X4 platz für die Physix karte reicht. Auch soll ein 2ter kleiner Monitor an die Physx karte ran.
> Gruß und Dank
> Sunjy


Das ist dein System:
MD Phenom II 1090T X6 @4Ghz / ASUS M4A87TD EVO /Club 3D 5750 @ 815/1215 
was ist nicht verstehe:  GTX 660 und evtl eine GT 620 ? und was ist mit der Club 3D 5750?
meine gt 640 ist auch an PCI-e 16X und 4X geschaltet. Das stört nicht. aber eine 620 ... kann kein PhysX. Siehe liste erste Seite.


----------



## jeamal (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 8800GTS ist gut.
> MSi P67-GD65 und Netzteil können es.



Das klingt klasse. Werde mir diese 7970 zulegen und meine alte XFX8800GTS als PhysX Karte nutzen. Sobald Sie da ist und ich alles angeschlossen und eingerichtet habe, werde ich mich ggf. bei Problemen  dann nochmal melden. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

gut, ich empfehle dir, 2 andere 7970er.
1.:Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X mit GPU Takt 1000MHz und 326,90€
oder
2.: Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-7970-GHz-Edition WindForce 3X mit GPU Takt 1100MHz und 360,38€

Beide habe bessere Kühlung(sehr leise) als die HIS und sind besser.


----------



## Sunjy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Wie meinst du ne GT 620 kann kein Physx? ist zu schwach um es anständig zu berechnen oder wie?

Ich meinte das ich mir eine 660GTX oder 7870 Kaufen möchte. Und wollte wissen ob eine GT 620 dafür reicht.. Aber sollte laut deiner Liste für mein System wohl eher eine GT 630 sein oder?

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Genau , die 620 kann es nicht wegen nVidia, keine Lizenz für PhysX.
und nimm die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, ist günstig und schnell.
Und eine PhysX karte aus der stufe 4 oder 5.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Wer Interesse hat, habe ein Alles in Einem Treiber.
Dieser enthält:
NV 310.90 64bit
AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6
PhysX 9.12.1031 SystemSoftware
PhysX mod 0.3me installer

Startet mit einen Klick, und installiert alles komplett.
430 MB groß.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2013)

Coole Sache. Sowie ich mal Zeit finde um physx zu betreiben, werde ich den nehmen. Echt gute Arbeit. Ich bin wirklich begeistert, dass du so am Ball bleibst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Ich überlege nur welcher Hoster wäre Praktisch dafür? Denn 430 MB, nimmt nicht jeder an.
Jemand eine Idee?
Habe mir sogar eine Windows 7 Pro Alles in eins Edition erstellt.
In der Installation alle Treiber, Programme, Patches ,mods .......... intrigiert.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2013)

Frag doch mal hier bei PCGH an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

*** Update ****

Seite 1 / Post 1:
Liste GPU 6XX verändert

Seite 1 / Post 2:
FX 8350 und HD 7950 hinzugefügt
MSI GT 640 Hinzugefügt
Benchmarks hinzugefügt

Viel Spaß beim lesen. Upload vom Treiber kommt bald. 
Dieser ist unattended installation (unbeaufsichtigte Installation), also nur starten und warten bis Fertig da steht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Neues Update:

Der AIO Treiber ist heute Abend zum Download verfügbar:

Dieser enthält:
 NV 310.90 64bit
 AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 6
 PhysX 9.12.1031 SystemSoftware
 PhysX mod 0.3me installer

 Startet mit einen Klick(und Sicherheitsabfrage: Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... ), und installiert alles komplett.
Anwendung: Installer über Winrar.
Größe: 430 MB
Hoster: DropBox


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Mal ne frage aber hab eine 3870 x2 könnte eine 9500 gt mit 1 GB als Physik reichen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Bubu82 noch mehr daten bitte, wie CPU und co.


@ All hier ist der AIO Treiber:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pph14t6vu19zxor/AIO Treiber.exe


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Cpu Intel Celeron G550
Asus P8z68 v
Netzteil 650 TX


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Jo sollte ausreichen.
Bitte nicht den AIO Treiber nehmen, denn der unterstützt die 3870x2 nicht.
Wie auf Seite 1 Post 1 verfahren mit den PhysX mod 0.3 me.
Der NV 310.90 64 bit Treiber sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Bubu82 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Jo sollte ausreichen.
> Bitte nicht den AIO Treiber nehmen, denn der unterstützt die 3870x2 nicht.
> Wie auf Seite 1 Post 1 verfahren mit den PhysX mod 0.3 me.
> Der NV 310.90 64 bit Treiber sollte funktionieren.


 
Danke dir !


----------



## oc-hardware (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hallo, ich bin zufällig über diesen genialen Thread von Gordon gestoßen, absolut genial danke!
Ich würde gerne 2 stk HD5970 mit einer Physx KArte kombinieren die bieden auslastet. Hätte ne 8800GTX herumliegen, ich denke aber das die zu klein sein wird, welche würde sich hier am besten eigenen?
Wieso sind eigentlich die Versionen gtx 460, 560, 660 aufwärts nicht zu empfehlen?
CPU atm phenom II x4, wird aber bald gegen einen FX8350 getauscht. NT 1300W.

LG


----------



## oc-hardware (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * PhysX mod 0.3me installer**

Hey, hab jetzt eine HD5970 mit einer GTX8800 mit dem neuen AIO Treiber installieren wollen und endet mit einem Fehler: "Service Exception 1060" mh, ich habs aber genau nach Anleitung gemacht....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

ich teste alles heute noch mal durch.


> Wieso sind eigentlich die Versionen gtx 460, 560, 660 aufwärts nicht zu empfehlen?


Weil sie Extrem leistungsstark sind.

Fehler gefunden, update kommt morgen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Neuer Treiberupdate:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pph14t6vu19zxor/AIO Treiber.exe?m

ChangeLog:
-Installfehler beseitigt.


----------



## g0dsCookie (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert das ganze leider irgendwie nicht. 

Erstmal mein System:
Ich benutze Windows 8 x64 (Standard)
Als Render-Grafikkarte benutze ich die "PowerColor Radeon HD7870 OC PCS+"
Als PhysX-Grafikkarte habe ich eine "NVidia Geforce GT440" eingesteckt

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe jeweils immer den AIO-Installer benutzt. Mit dem JX3 Benchmark gucke ich dann jeweils, ob ich es per Hardware beschleunigen kann. Diese Option ist aber immer ausgegraut. 
Habe den AMD Treiber deinstalliert und zusätzlich nochmal alle Ordner gelöscht. NVidia Treiber hatte ich erstmal keine drauf.
Lief auch alles prima, kein Fehler wurde angezeigt. Also neugestartet, JX3 geöffnet -> Nix mit Hardware!
Also nochmal -> AMD/NVIDIA deinstalliert -> gecheckt ob WDDM benutzt wird -> WDDM v1.2 wurde erkannt
Wieder AIO als Administrator gestartet, gewartet, keine Fehler, neustart -> JX3 geöffnet -> Nö 
Also nochmal. Beim 3. mal muss es ja wohl funktionieren. Hier ist mir dann während der Installation vom AMD-Treiber aufgefallen, dass mir Windows die 305.xx NVIDIA-Treiber einfach installiert. Also PC vom Internet genommen, Windows Update komplett deaktiviert, alles wieder deinstalliert und nochmal von vorne.
Die Option wird mir aber weiterhin ausgegraut. 

Hat hier jemand evtl. bitte Lösungsvorschläge für mich? :/

Edit: Habe es auch bereits im abgesicherten Modus probiert. Hier funktioniert aber kein MSI-Installer...
Edit2: Manuelle Installation, wie es in der Anleitung beschrieben ist, funktioniert ebenfalls genauso wenig. 
Catalyst-Version: 13.2 Beta 7
Nvidia-Version: 306.97
PhysX: 9.12.0604


----------



## moboKiller (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

kann ich eine HD6530D und eine GT610 "koppeln" oder geht das nicht...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

g0dsCookie Fehler liegt bei mir update kommt heute Abend.
Der Installer hat ein Reboot drin der nicht passieren darf.

moboKiller eine gt 610 hat kein PhysX die 8600 GT,9500 GT,GT 220,GT 420 OEM,GTX 520,GT 630 sind Minimum.


----------



## moboKiller (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

oh ok dann eine GT630 zählt die APU-Grafik zu Mobility Radeon oder nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

glaube ja.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hier das update:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pph14t6vu19zxor/AIO Treiber.exe?m


----------



## g0dsCookie (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Habe aber jetzt auch bereits andere Methoden probiert und es will einfach nicht.

Derzeit nutze ich Forceware 285.79 mit dem PhysX-Mod-1.05ff. Hier kommt genau dasselbe Ergebnis, leider. 
Habe nach dem ernüchternden Ergebnis auch mal den PhysX mod 0.3me versucht, der hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Vielleicht liegt es hier aber nur daran, weil der Treiber eigentlich nicht für Windows 8 ist. Hatte da mit meiner alten HD4890 auch bereits Probleme, weil das Treiberupdate nicht kommen wollte.

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung mal nicht auf und warte auf deine ausgebesserte Variante.

Edit: Ich sollte schneller tippen. Das Update wird direkt getestet, danke! 

Edit2: Klappt immer noch nicht... 
Diesmal kam es aber nicht zu dem Neustart.
Habe mal ein Bild gemacht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bitte das Beachten:
*PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:*​
Mafia 2 PhysXLoader.dll aus den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common kopiern und bei Maifia 2 einfügen
FluidMark 1.3.1 PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll löschen
Fluidmark 1.4.0 oder höher PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll löschen
JX 3 benchmark fix
Borderlands 2 , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen

Ps: Und im AIO Treiber ist der Catalyst 13.2 Beta 7 mit drin.


----------



## g0dsCookie (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hihi da hab ich die Augen wohl geschlossen gehabt. Jetzt klappts. xD
Fettes danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



g0dsCookie schrieb:


> Hihi da hab ich die Augen wohl geschlossen gehabt. Jetzt klappts. xD
> Fettes danke!


 
Kein Problem, dafür bin ich da.


----------



## Astarothkun (13. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ihr sagt eine GTX 460 ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sie extrem leistungsstark ist. Wenn ich nun aber von einer GTX 460 GLH auf eine sagen wir HD 7950 aufrüste, sollte ich dann lieber ganz auf Physx verzichten, oder ist es dann doch möglich (und sinnvoll) die GTX 460 für Physx zu nutzen? Oder sollte ich sie lieber verkaufen, mir für die knapp 100€ zusätzlich eine HD 7970 kaufen und ganz auf Physx verzichten?


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2013)

Ich persönlich würde dann letzteres empfehlen. Die Spiele die von PhysX profitieren, halten sich ja doch sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## knolte (13. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

hallo, ich möchte den neuen physx mod 0.3me ausprobieren. beim 1.03 mod musste die geforce an den monitor angeschlossen werden, ist es mit dem 0.3er auch so, oder kann ich mir das kabel sparen???


----------



## dicker13 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hi Gordon,
lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
Es hat sich ja einiges getan seit unserer letzten Begegnung, du bekommst jetzt sogar Karten zum Testen. WOW!
Dein SSD Tool hat sich echt auf einigen Rechern bewärt. Sag mal habt ihr immer noch Teamspeak?
Ich hab schon mehrmals eure neue IP gesucht.

Ich habe mir gerade den AIO Treiber geladen bin mal gespannt ob es auf anhieb klappt. (Wäre zu schön)
Hoffe dein support bleibt weiter so Klasse.

Grüße aus Koblenz


----------



## Brainiac1507 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich hab deine Anleitung aus dem ersten Post Schritt für Schritt befolgt. Ich hab deinen AIO-Treiber verwendet und ihn im abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen. Der sagt mir auch, dass alles Ordnungsgemäß funktioniert hat.
Allerdings funktioniert PhysX nicht und die nV-Systemsteuerung will nicht starten. Was mach ich falsch?
System:
AMD Phenom X4 955
Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H rev 2.1
PowerColor Radeon HD6870
MSI 9800GTX+ (Leihgabe. Wird gegen was stromsparenderes ersetzt, sobald der Spaß läuft)

1 Monitor an der HD6870

Würd mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

@Astarothkun du kannst dir auch eine 7970 holen und später dan eine GT 630 oder GT 640 kaufen, kosten nicht mehr so viel. 
@dicker13 siehe PN.
@knolte beim 0.3 me ist das egal, funktioniert mit kabel und auch ohne.

Brainiac1507 das steht auf der ersten Seite:


> Infos zum AIO Treiber:
> 
> - AIO heist Alles in Einem (All in one)
> - Dieser enthält:
> ...



Neuer treiber update kommt mit dem Catalyst 13.3 .


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

hi leute , habe eine Geforce 8400 GS noch rumliegen , da meine 9800 GT AMP kaputt ging .

ist die kombination HD 7950 und 8400 GS für PhysX  okay ?  ich habe da nicht so die ahnung ^^  

Wollte auch fragen ob man diese methode auch unter Win 8 geht ^^ ???


----------



## fear.de (15. März 2013)

Ne die Karte ist viel zu langsam für PhysX, man darf nicht vergessen dass das ne Office Karte aus dem Jahr 2008 ist, selbst zu dieser zeit war die Karte schon Müll , haben aber alle GS Karten so an sich. Reine Office Karten mit farmville Möglichkeit ^^


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

cool , das erspart mir sprit .(liegt beim vater rum )   Also kaufe ich lieber etwas gebrauchtes eine 500 er serie ? oder sollte das schon was 600 er mäßiges sein ?



schau mal bitte hier : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/GT610-01G-P3-2615/1009021/?



ausreichend ?


----------



## fear.de (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Die GT610 bietet auch zu wenig Leistung für PhysX, solltest eher richtung GT630 für PhysX gehen und selbst das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Am besten ist ne gebrauchte 460GT dafür, frisst aber auch schon wieder zuviel Strom für diese "Spielerrei", ist also deine Entscheidung


----------



## Soulsnap (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich hab gerade mal meine 9800GX2 aus der Vitrine genmmen um zu testen ob das auch gut funktioniert. Lasse sie neben meiner VTX3D 7970 X-Edition laufen. Läuft Physx dann eigentlich bei allen Spielen (mit Physx unterstützung) automatisch auf der Geforce oder klappt das ganze nur bei ein paar Spielen.


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



fear.de schrieb:


> Die GT610 bietet auch zu wenig Leistung für PhysX, solltest eher richtung GT630 für PhysX gehen und selbst das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> Am besten ist ne gebrauchte 460GT dafür, frisst aber auch schon wieder zuviel Strom für diese "Spielerrei", ist also deine Entscheidung




okay , dann lass ich es lieber .. eine geforce ist mir zu teuer momentan da ich sowieso eine 7950 habe .. aber eine frage habe ich ...

Habe mir sacred 2 über steam gekauft . wie viel leistung muss ich einbüßen wenn ich PhysX anhabe ? oder ruckelt es ein wenig mehr weil die karte es nicht unterstützt ???(7950 OC)


----------



## fear.de (15. März 2013)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> okay , dann lass ich es lieber .. eine geforce ist mir zu teuer momentan da ich sowieso eine 7950 habe .. aber eine frage habe ich ...
> 
> Habe mir sacred 2 über steam gekauft . wie viel leistung muss ich einbüßen wenn ich PhysX anhabe ? oder ruckelt es ein wenig mehr weil die karte es nicht unterstützt ???(7950 OC)



Habe das Spiel nicht und hatte außer einmal ATI immer NV, daher kenn ich die Problematik nur aus Mafia 2, das hatte ich mit ner 5870 am laufen und PhysX lief nur auf low wenn ich mich nicht täusche und wenn ich das bisher gelesene in denn Jahren kurz verwerte läuft physX allgemein auf ner CPU ziemlich mieß würde daher auf jedenfall ja zu einbüßen sagen


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hab die Zotac GT 640 Singleslot als PhysX Schleuder in Verbindung mit einer 7970.  Dank dem AIO Treiber vom Gordon, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der PhysX Leistung dieser Karte. 
FluidMark - NVIDIA PhysX and OpenGL benchmark, Multi-core CPU support, SPH fluid simulation - Scores | oZone3D.Net
FluidMark - NVIDIA PhysX and OpenGL benchmark, Multi-core CPU support, SPH fluid simulation - Scores | oZone3D.Net

Gordon gute Arbeit. Wenn jetzt noch die Cuda Funktion der Karte in den kommenden Treiber sich einstellen lässt, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hiho! 
Hab mich grade hier im Board registriert, da ich den Thread schon lange lese und mich endlich dazu entschlossen habe meine ATi 7970 mit einer Nvidia zu kombinieren.
Als erstes wie schon häufiger erwähnt, besten Dank Gordon!  Top Guide!

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich bin wie im Thread-Beginn vorgegangen mit dem AIO Treiber. Das Skript lief problemlos durch und alles schein installiert zu sein. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt nur, sollte GPU-Z bei der GeForce Karte nicht ein Haken im Physix-Fenster sein?! Oder lass ich mich da grade in die Irre führen?

Ich habe folgende Karten kombiniert:

1st Powercolor 7970 PCS+ Vortex II
2nd Gainward GT 640 1Gb

Das wärs auch schon fürs erste.
Besten Dank,

Gruß

Edit:

Sorry hatte nicht gelesen dass man diverse Files zu löschen hat! My Bad
Der FluidMark erkennt die 640GT 

Sau gut! 

Aber die Frage wegen dem GPU-Z bleibt.


----------



## pagani-s (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

moin ich hab das mit dem aio treiber und em patch mal getestet und keinen erfolg gehabt
muss wohl irgendwas falsch gelaufen sein
mein anderes problem ist ich bekomme den nvidiatreiber nicht mehr deinstalliert.
wenn der runter ist steht immer beim schwarzen bildschirm eingabe dvi usw
da kann ich dann nur system zurücksetzten sonst bleibts schwarz.
hab das ganze sogar versucht ohne die nvidiakarte im system.
wie bekomme ich die treiber nun weg um das ganze evtl. nochmal zu versuchen?

edit: 20:08uhr
hab nun nochmal den aio treiber installiert
das hier kam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hab die Zotac GT 640 Singleslot als PhysX Schleuder in Verbindung mit einer 7970.  Dank dem AIO Treiber vom Gordon, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der PhysX Leistung dieser Karte.
> 
> 
> Gordon gute Arbeit. Wenn jetzt noch die Cuda Funktion der Karte in den kommenden Treiber sich einstellen lässt, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.





die hier `???  : ZOTAC GeForce GT 640 LP 2 GB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

SaftSpalte ist ok, alle karten auf der ersten seite mit stufe 4 oder 5 sind 
pagani-s wenn es nicht klappt, entpacke die AIO.exe mit winrar und starte die install.cmd 
Ich lade morgen noch mal ein update hoch.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Mh irgendwie ist bei mir was nach wie vor falsch.
Ich hab (nochmals) :

die Treiber deinstalliert + driversweep
neu start
AIO installiert, lief ohne fehlermeldung durch
system neu gebootet.

Irgendwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

nein hast du nicht. Teste mit benchmark, siehe erste seite.

Das treiberupdate, packe ich den neuen catalyst 13.3 mit rein, geforce treiber bleibt.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hi! 

Ok! Gut zu wissen.
Ich hab jetzt mal diesen Star Tales Bench geladen und installiert.
Die Grafik ist total im Eimer. Sprich, alles verzerrt, man erkennt rein garnichts.

Der FluidMark scheint offensichtlich zu laufen, nach dem ich die entsprechenden Datein temporär entfernt habe.
Er zeigt auch eine Hardware-GPU an und keine CPU.
Soweit, so gut.

Wie sieht das mit der Anzeige im GPU-Z aus? Sagt das Programm was aus? Weil wenn ich die 640 GT auswähle, welche offensichtlich erkannt wurde, ist dort kein Kontrollhaken bei Physix.

Gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Sekhem schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ok! Gut zu wissen.
> Ich hab jetzt mal diesen Star Tales Bench geladen und installiert.
> Die Grafik ist total im Eimer. Sprich, alles verzerrt, man erkennt rein garnichts.
> ...


Klingt nicht gut. Install mal den 310.90 64bit WHQL und dann install mein AIO treiber (den ich gleich hochgeladen habe).

Update wird hochgeladen. Sollte besser sein.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Okay!

Besten Dank!

Edit: ich frag nur zum Verständnis:

Den 310.90 64Bit WHQL direkt von NV?

Und dann nochmal, wenn Up, deinen AIO unattended Installer?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

23 uhr ist es online.


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> die hier `???  : ZOTAC GeForce GT 640 LP 2 GB


 
Nein die hier. 



> Mh irgendwie ist bei mir was nach wie vor falsch.



Alles runter hauen, in den abgesicherten Winmode gehen und den AIO Treiber da istallieren. Dann neustart und Treiber nochmal im normal Windows drüberbügeln. 
Dann sollte das so aussehn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ah, Okay!

In den abgesichtern Modus bin ich nicht gewesen. Ich versuch das mal so!
Zumindest weiß ich jetzt wie das aussehen sollte.

Dank' dir Hawky


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

OK, hat geklappt. Offensichtlich hab ich die Installation verbockt.
Besten Dank!  Einzige was jetz ist, die GeForce bekommt nur 4 Lanes auf dem PCIe... mehr schafft das Board auf dem Slot nicht.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Titeln wie Hawken aus?
Sollte das jetzt von "allein" mit PhysX laufen, oder gilt es hier auch diverse Datein umzubenennen/ zu löschen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hier der neue AIO Treiber mit Catalyst 13.3 beta 2 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pph14t6vu19zxor/AIO Treiber.exe

changeLog:
Auto-neustart bei NV-Treiber entfernt
Catalyst 13.3 beta 2 intigriert
Neue .exe icon bei AIO Installer.

Hinweise zur Install:
Als Administrator installieren (oder kurzzeitig Benutzerkonto Aktivierung UAC aus stellen.)
Antiviren Progamm ausstellen.


----------



## Sekhem (15. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hi!

Besten Dank!

Direkt mal geladen und diesmal sofort "richtig" installiert.

Klappt alles. Aber, nu wollte ich den FluidMark nochmal starten, da gab es prompt das hier.

mh?


----------



## pagani-s (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

fehler gefunden das antivirus hat dazwischen gefunkt
nun rennt sacred 2 bis weit über 100 frames
danke für diesen feinen treiber


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Sekhem Fluidmark 1.5.0 getestet? und die in der 1. seite benannten dateien gelöscht?
pagani-s Sehr gut.


----------



## Sekhem (17. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Yab!
Hat aber nichts gebracht.

Was ich getan hab, ist die besagte Datei mit einer älteren Version überschrieben und
Prompt war das Problem behoben.


----------



## pagani-s (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

hi 
spiele laufen wunderbar bei mir aber bei den benchmarks ist nix zu sehn
wie stell ich das ein?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Welche benchmarks ist nix zu sehn?


----------



## pagani-s (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

vantage hab ich 0 punkte mehr als vorher

fluidmark ist physx gpu nicht auswählbar

vantage ohne physxkarte

vantage mit physxkarte

der fluidmark kackt sofort beim start ab

der jx3 benchmark läuft aber mit der anzeige hier


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

pagani-s siehe erste seite, bei:
PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:

und Vantage ist raus. Geht nicht mehr mit mod.


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

also eine 8400 GS geht nicht .(auch wenn gpu-z es anzeigt) dafür bin ich dabei etwas anderes aufzugabeln . so eine 9800 gtx oder so .. (für 25-30 eur gebraucht)


würde eine 260 GTX auch gehen (30 Euro) ? da sie unter Kategorie 7 fällt ?? für high -high end systeme . zu viel kann man doch nicht haben oder ?


bedanke mich auch für die super anleitung .. ist ja easy xD  



edit : na gut . gpu-z zeigt auch an das meine IGP i5 und 7950  physix hat ...


----------



## pagani-s (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> pagani-s siehe erste seite, bei:
> PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:
> 
> und Vantage ist raus. Geht nicht mehr mit mod.


 

ok mit den hilfe da gings beim xj3 benchmark auf 122frames
feine sache
der fluidmark fliegt wieder raus
kackt nur ab
vantage ist schade. so komm ich da nie über den wert den ich mit der gtx670 vom kumpel hatte


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

pagani-s  dann stell in den Optionen bei vantage disable ppu ein, und schon kommst du ran.


----------



## pagani-s (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 das kam dabei raus
das hier
war mit 670



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

links gehen nicht.


----------



## pagani-s (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

sieht man so etwas?
sry das die so groß sind . hab kp wie die in miniformat gehn


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

Lade heute noch ein Treiber mit WHQL und AIO hoch.
Enthält den:
13.1 WHQL
306.23 WHQL
PhysX_9.12.1031_SystemSoftware
PhysX mod 0.3me

dabei geht Fluidmark wieder.

Der download:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ianpmi4jida3p3k/AIO whql.exe


----------



## FairLight_V1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hi 
naja da ich zu faul bin um mir 254 seiten durch zu lesen ob meine Konfiguration funktionieren würde frage ich direkt mal (Sorry wenn diese frage schon öfters gefragt wurde)

Sys:
Intel Core i7 3770k @ 3.5Ghz
Sapphire Radeon HD7970
und für die PhysX berechnung hätt ich noch eine alte (Alter Computer) GTS 250 graka hier 
funktioniert/wie gut funktioniert dies?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Die 1. Seite sollte eigentlich, alle fragen beantworten. Dein System hat Leistungsstufe 5 und die gts 250 hat 6. 
Sollte aber stark genug sein. Der aktuelle whql aio Treiber ist gut. Was er macht siehst du ein Post über dir.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hey cool 
und danke für die schnelle Antwort 
habe mich jetzt weiter rein gelesen und habe mich entschlossen meinen alten rechner zu verkaufen (mit GTS250) und werde mir dann eine Zotac GeForce GT640 2GB DDR3 | NVIDIA | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de 

GT640 davon holen denke das ist dann auch die bessere Lösung?

und die Radeon HD7970 wird dann nur für Die "haupt" Grafik benutzt und die GT640 redert dann die PhysX sachen, d.h. Volle leistung auf grafik von der Radeon und volle leistung der GT640 für PhysX (wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe)

sorry für die wahrscheinlich dummen fragen von mir


----------



## unLieb (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ist das dein Ernst? Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich finde dein Vorhaben dämlich! 

Wieso kaufst du dir dann nicht gleich eine vernünftige NVIDIA und benutzt diese als Stand-Alone-Karte?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

naja weil ich den neuen Rechner schon in Benutzung habe seit letztem Monat mit diesen specs:


Sapphire Radeon HD7970 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Z77 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x3.50GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge
Corsair 16GB KIT PC3-14900U DDR3-1866 CL10 Vengeance
Samsung 840 Pro Serie 256GB (SSD)
Seagate Samsung Spinpoint 1000GB F3 
SilverStone RV01B

und mir halt das PhysX fehlt und ich denke mal das die GTS250 nicht so leistungs stark für PhysX ist wie die GT640 oder?


----------



## unLieb (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Und wieso hast du dir dann nicht gleich eine GTX680 oder so geholt wenn dir PhysX fehlt? Meiner Meinung nach Unwirtschaftlich was du machen möchtest.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Weil mir die GTX 680 / 690  im Verhältnis zu der Sapphire zu teuer war die Sapphire habe ich für unter 300€ bekommen die GTX 680 / 690 war um die 400-500€ 

"Falls" ich meinen alten rechner verkaufen sollte kann "muss nicht" ich mir die GT640 holen 

deswegen ja auch meine frage bessere Lösung im Gegensatz zu der GTS250?


----------



## unLieb (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Geldverschwendung. Die GT640 ist nicht wirklich besser als die GTS 250. 

Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass die 640 weniger Strom zieht.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Also in sachen PhysX Verbesserung/Leistungssteigerung GTS250 vs. GT640 machen die keinen großen/wirklich bemerkbaren unterschied?


----------



## SilencedScout (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Die GTS250 reicht aus, wenn du unbedingt mehr Power willst kauf dir bei Ebay eine Gebrauchte GTX 260/275/285/460. Dafür brauchst du aber ein gutes Netzteil. Diese GPU's gibts bei Ebay schon für unter 80€.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

hm.. naja ich kann das ja erst mal mit der GTS 250 aus testen (gucken obs noch passt ^^) 

ich mein ich will halt nur PhysX laufen haben und das nicht unbedingt auf Settings: low oder so ^^ es soll schon was bringen

und das mit der PhysX ist mir halt super spontan gekommen ich bin neu auf diesem Gebiet was PhysX angeht sonst war immer nur "Ja geht fertig" nun habe ich die 7970 so günstig von nem arbeits Kollegen bekommen das ich nicht nein sagen konnte ^^ 
und ja da bin ich nun 
ich wusste ja bis gestern nicht mal das das mit Nvidia und Ati geht ^^

Edit: Werde es mal mit der GTS250 testen und dann mit der GT640 ein freund hat die GT640 noch zuhause rumliegen und dann mal schaun obs besser ist und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

unLieb,SilencedScout wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die  halten. 
Ein GTS 250 oder GTX 260/275/285/460 ist unwirtschaftlich in Sachen PhysX. 
Die GT640 die ich selber habe, ist in Sachen PhysX eine Sehr gute Karte und ist im Index auf 5.
http://www.hoh.de/hardware/grafikka...c/602241/zotac-geforce-gt640-2gb-ddr3?c=37158


----------



## unLieb (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich finde es ganz schön dreist von dir mit einem solchem Ton zu reden! Nur weil du hier dieses Thema hier führst kannst du dir sicherlich NICHT alles erlauben und bist nicht allwissend! 

Dann erkläre mir mal bitte was daran unwirtschaftlich die GTS 250 zu benutzen? Weil sie ein paar Watt mehr frisst, und vielleicht 1-2 % langsamer ist als die GT 640, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## Hawky1980 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Gordon die kleine Zotac mit 1gb Vram reicht da schon völlig aus.Hab selten mal den Speicher bei PhysXberechnungen über 500mb gesehen. 
Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich



> Dann erkläre mir mal bitte was daran unwirtschaftlich die GTS 250 zu benutzen? Weil sie ein paar Watt mehr frisst, und vielleicht 1-2 % langsamer ist als die GT 640, wenn überhaupt?


Er hat aber recht. Die GTS 250 zieht ca 80 Watt zuviel, gegenüber der GT640. Da könnte ich doch glatt ne zweite davon zum Falten reinsetzen. 
http://www.hwcompare.com/12906/geforce-gt-640-ddr3-vs-geforce-gts-250-1gb/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

unLieb das musste einfach sein. Man kann bei diesem Thema nicht irgend etwas empfehlen ohne genau zu wissen, wie alles zu einander arbeitet.
Hawky1980 1 GB ist sogar besser, wegen Ram Bug.


----------



## SilencedScout (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hab garnicht auf den Index geschaut , sorry dafür, du hast natürlich recht. Im Internet sah ich nur mal Leute die Starke Karten als Physx verwendeten, aber die hatten wohl dann genauso wenig Ahnung für mich. Es liegt auf der 8 wie ich es gesehen hab. Ich will mir evtl. auch noch eine Physx Karte für meine HD 7970 kaufen und dachte an die GTX 260. Wenn ich fragen dürfte, wär also die 80€ Teurere GT640 besser als eine gebrauchte 50€ GTX 260?

EDIT: Schon geklärt.


----------



## Hawky1980 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 1 GB ist sogar besser, wegen Ram Bug.


 
Wasn fürn Vram Bug? Davon les ich jetzt das erste mal.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ok also GT640 1GB wird empfohlen wegen einem RAM Bug (wo ich auch gerne wüsste was das bedeutet ) 
Die GTS250 hat sich für mich erledigt weil ich gesehen habe das die GT640 keine 2x6 PIN strom Anschlüsse hat außerdem ist sie gut auf dem Leistungs Index und sie ist sehr preis günstig und dafür PhysX leistungsstark wie ich finde.

Ich danke euch allen hier für eure tipps und vor/Ratschläge vor allem an Gordon-1979 und  ein großes danke !!! das er sich die zeit und Geduld nimmt dieses Paket zusammen zu stellen und Aktuell zu halten 

Ich werde dieses forum hier weiter verfolgen und weiter empfehlen super schnelle antworten und informatives forum


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Je größer der VRAM desto langsamer ist er.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Je größer der VRAM desto langsamer ist er.


 
Heist du empfiehlst die Zotac 1GB VRAM anstatt die 2Gb version


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Definitiv.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Nurien, StarTales und Jx3-Benchmark lade ich noch bei Uploaded.net hoch.
So wie den AIO WHQL treiber

http://ul.to/f/yczsle


----------



## Rhys (4. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu ein Problem was ich habe.
Ich wollte mal das mit den PhysX testen doch scheitert es bei mir schon beim Inbetriebnehmen der Gforce Karte.
Wenn ich die zweite Karte einbaue kriege ich über meine AMD Karte kein Bild mehr. Wenn ich testweise den Monitor an der Gforce stecke kommt da ein Bild.
Einzeln funktionieren beide Karten problemlos aber zusammen nur die Gforce.

Hier erstmal Info zu mein System:
CPU: Intel core2quad 9550
RAM: 8GB DDR2 Ram
Board: Asus P5E Deluxe 
Main Graka: AMD 4870x2
PhysX Karte: Nvidea 9600GT
Netzteil: THermaltake 850 Watt 

Laut den Verbrauchsrechner auf der ersten Seite bräuchte ich so rund 690 Watt Netzteil, also sollten mein 850 Watt Netzteil eigentlich reichen.
Hab auch nur zurzeit den AMD Treiber installiert (leider nur 13.1 weil die 4000ner Serie leider schon legacy Support ist).
Die frage ist wieso ich die AMD Karte nicht betreiben kann wenn ich die Gforce nur einstecke?
Hat jemand eine Idee? liegt es vllt daran das mein Board ein crossfire Board ist? Kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen.
Oder zieht die Graka Konstellation doch mehr Strom als mir der Verbrauchsrechner angibt?
Würde mich über Tipps dazu freuen^^

P.S: Hauptsächlich wollte ich mit dieser Konstellation Mafia 2 testen, evtl Metro 2033 (Hat ja glaub ich auch PhysX Unterstützung)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Rhys ich schau mir heute nachmittag das Problem genauer an.


----------



## Travox (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hey,

bei mir klappt der PhysX Mod irgendwie nicht. Habe den ATI 13.1 und Nvidia 314.22 installiert, neugestartet, dann als Admin den PhysX Mod 0.3me gestartet, der auch erfolgreich ablief.
Aber die Spiele (z.B. Warframe oder Resident Evil 6) sagt, dass keine PhysX Grafikkarte gefunden wurde. Beim JX3 Benchmark kann ich zwar "PhysX and Lighting Benchmark" sowie CUDA auswählen, doch beim Benchmark sagt er, dass PhysX Hardware Accelaration OFF wäre.

Der AIO Installer bricht auch ab, mit der Meldung, dass NVidia Systemsteuerung konnte nicht deaktiviert werden. Sicherheitshalber wird die Installation abgebrochen (oder so ähnlich)

Meine Hardware: Intel i5 3570 + Radeon 7850 + Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition 1GB DDR3

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Rhys (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Travox schrieb:


> bei mir klappt der PhysX Mod irgendwie nicht. Habe den ATI 13.1 und Nvidia 314.22 installiert, neugestartet, dann als Admin den PhysX Mod 0.3me gestartet, der auch erfolgreich ablief.


 
Also soviel ich verstanden habe darfst du NICHT neustarten nach der Nvidia Treiber Installation sondern erst den Mod installieren und dann erst neustarten. Vllt liegts daran?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Rhys ich schau mir heute nachmittag das Problem genauer an.



Danke das wäre nett^^
Kann es mir auch echt nicht erklären wieso, macht auch kein unterschied welchen Steckplatz ich die Karte steck. es funktioniert immer nur die Nvidia Karte wenn beide Karten stecken :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Schau mal im bios ob da was falsch eingestellt ist. Wenn du mir etwas mehr Zeit gibst, erstelle ich ein aio Treiber für dich.


----------



## Rhys (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich werde nochmal durchgucken, hatte da schon mal nachgeschaut ob mir da was auffällt aber auf anhieb nix gefunden^^*
Werde mal genauer nachsehen. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht gerade der bios experte^^*

Danke für das Angebot mit den aio Treiber aber solange ich kein Bild bekomme von der Ati karte wenn ich die gforce einstecke werde ich den leider nicht nutzen können^^* Ist jetzt auch nicht so das ich es unbedingt haben muss mit den physx würde es nur gern halt mal testen, also musst dir nicht extra nen Bein für ausreißen^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Travox deinstallier die nvidia Software komplett, dann die AIO whql nehmen. Um sonst biete ich ihn nicht an.
Rhys, ich schaue mal in die Mainboard anleitung.

Rhys, geh mal ins BIOS
Dann advanced ----> North Bridge Config ----> 
initate Grafic Adapter (verschiedene einstellungen testen)
PEG Port Control  (verschiedene einstellungen testen)
PEG Force  (verschiedene einstellungen testen)


----------



## Rhys (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ok habe die Einstellungen alle mal durch probiert, Ergebnis bleibt leider unverändert :/
Ich check das nicht, hatte schonmal jemand anderes so ein Problem? Hab das gefühl nur ich hab sowas wieder^^*
Ich glaub die Idee Mafia 2 mit hohen physX zu zocken kann ich mir wohl abschminken :/
Hab das gefühl die Gforce sagt zu der Ati: "Nix da ich hab hier das sagen"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

bin am hochladen des treibers. Unterstützt von AGP bis HD 4xxx serie.
Frag mal bei asus im forum.

Wenn beide karten eingebaut sind, geht da auch im bios nur die Geforce oder auch die ATI?

AIO Treiber für AGP bis HD 4xxx serie + alle geforce
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9xstuegtrfdy2j7/AIO whql agp - HD 4xxx.exe


----------



## Rhys (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> bin am hochladen des treibers. Unterstützt von AGP bis HD 4xxx serie.
> Frag mal bei asus im forum.
> 
> Wenn beide karten eingebaut sind, geht da auch im bios nur die Geforce oder auch die ATI?
> ...


 
K werde mal im Asus Forum fragen
Und nein selbst im Bios geht dann nur die Gforce :/ Das ist ja das was mich wundert.
Aber schonmal danke für Aoi treiber^^ Hoffe nur ich kann die bald nutzen :/


----------



## Travox (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Sorry, ich hab natürlich auch den AIO whql verwendet 
Hier mal die Fehlermeldung, die bei der Installation immer kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin so vorgegangen:
- Im Gerätemanager beide Grafikkarten deinstalliert, die Treiber mit entfernt
- In Programme&Funktionen alles war ATI und Nvidia ist, deinstalliert
- Neugestartet
- Alle Dateiordner (ATI+Nvidia) auf C:\, C:\Programme, sowie im Appdata gelöscht
- Neugestartet
- Als Admin den AIO whql installiert und dabei die beigefügte Fehlermeldung erhalten.
- danach als Admin den Mod 0.3me gestartet und dieselbe Fehlermeldung erhalten.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht ?  Danke für deine Info


----------



## Travox (5. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Rhys, bei vielen entsteht das Problem, wenn die noch irgendwas an der NVidia Karte drangesteckt haben, wie z.B. nen Adapter oder so. Hast du geschaut, dass du hinten nichts an der Nvidia Karte dran hast ?


----------



## pagani-s (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

hast du dein antivirus ausgestellt?
das hat bei mir die instalation schwer gemacht.
als es aus war gings sofort


----------



## Rhys (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

An der Nvidia ist nix angesteckt.
Könnte es vllt auch daran liegen das sich die Konstellation nicht mit Dual Gpu karten von ATI verträgt?
Hab ja die ATI 4870x2 Dualgpu karte, wurden solche Konstellationen mit PhysX überhaupt schon mal getestet/durchgeführt? Vllt verträgt sich DUalGpu ATI karten nicht mit Nvidia Karten nicht zusammen :/

Weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch probieren soll :/
Karten funktionieren einzeln beide ohne Probleme, zusammen bekomme ich nur von der Nvidia ein Bild, von der ATI nicht mal im Bios mehr dann.
Dabei ist auch egal in welchen pci-e Steckplatz welche karte steckt noch an welchen Anschluss der Monitor hängt. Das ändern der BIOS Einstellungen führt auch zu kein Ergebnis :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Rhys zu 100% liegt es am Mainboard, da du nur bei der Geforce ins Bios kommst. (Bios aktuell??)
Der mod wurde sogar schon mit 4x 6970 + GTX295 fehlerfrei getestet und das sind 6 GPUs.

Travox ich finde es eigenartig, das kein nvidia dienst bei dir startet. 

Leute , ich habe auch ein Teamspeak falls Interesse besteht, daten per privatnachticht.


----------



## Rhys (6. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der mod wurde sogar schon mit 4x 6970 + GTX295 fehlerfrei getestet und das sind 6 GPUs.


 
Oo Krass, würde gerne eine 6970 haben xD

Und nein ich glaub ist noch Standard auslieferungs Bios, hab zumindest da nie was geupdatet^^*
Werde es mal bei Gelegenheit machen, bin nur bis Montag nicht zuhause. Gebe dann Meldung^^


----------



## Hawky1980 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Leute , ich habe auch ein Teamspeak falls Interesse besteht, daten per privatnachticht.



Du hast Post.


----------



## Travox (8. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So, nachdem ich bestimmt 10-12 Mal die Treiber deinstalliert, und alles neu installiert habe, bin ich leider nicht weiter gekommen.
Auch verschiedene Nvidia Treiber (verschiedene Versionen, deutsch/englisch) brachten keine Abhilfe. Der AIO whql Installer hat nicht einmal bei mir funktioniert. Nur bei manueller Installation (mit dem GeForce 306.97 Treiber) ist der Mod 0.3me erfolgreich durchgelaufen (siehe Bild Mod), jedoch funktioniert hat PhysX danach auch nicht. Fehlermeldung von JX3Benchmark (siehe Bild JX3-Fehler) und Fehlermeldung von Resident Evil 6 (siehe Bild RE6-Fehler).
Kein Spiel funktionierte danach mehr, z.B. Warframe meldet beim Start, dass keine kompatible Grafikkarte gefunden wurde.

Habe dann mal mein Glück mit dem Hybrid PhysX Mod 1.05ff versucht, aber leider ist meine GT 640 zu "neu", so dass der Mod mit keinem aktuelleren Nvidia Treiber läuft, der meine Karte unterstützt. 

Heute habe ich mein Bios upgedatet, und Windows7 komplett neu installiert. Nachdem SP1 und alle Windows-Updates installiert waren, habe ich direkt im Anschluss den AIO whql installiert. Aber bei der Installation des Nvidia Treiber bricht er wieder ab. Die Nvidia Karte wird als "Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte" im Gerätemanager geführt. PhysX funtioniert nicht. Virenscanner war noch keiner installiert.

Hast du noch eine Idee, wie mein Problem zu lösen ist ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. April 2013)

Travox bitte gib mal deine System Daten. 
Wie wäre es mit Teamspeak ?


----------



## crizzler (8. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hi Gordon,

ich hab eine günstige Gainward GT 640 mit 1 GB DDR3 RAM bekommen, die ich demnächst mit meiner HD7970 und einem 3570K von Intel zusammen betreiben will. Mit deiner Anleitung sieht das ja einfacher aus als ich vorher gedacht habe. Trotzdem habe ich drei Fragen.

1. Warum unterscheiden sich die NVIDIA Treiber und PhysX Systemsoftware zwischen AIO Treiber und der nicht-AIO Vorgehensweise?

2. Bei beiden Vorgehensweisen ist mir noch nicht ganz klar ob man Treiber und Mod vor Einbau der NVIDIA Grafikkarte installieren muss oder nach dem Einbau der Grafikkarte.

3. Bei der nicht AIO-Vorgehensweise, konnte ich soweit nach lesen des Threads herausfinden, das man nach Schritt 3 (NVIDIA Grafiktreiber installieren) nicht neustartet, wenn die NVIDIA-Installationsroutine danach fragt, sondern man direkt mit Schritt 4 weitermacht. Ist das richtig?

Ich bevorzuge die nicht AIO-Vorgehensweise, da ich hierbei meine aktuelleren AMD Beta Treiber behalten kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

crizzler lade gerade ein neuen AIO treiber hoch:

Das ist enthalten:
AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Beta3
Geforce 314.22 WHQL treiber
PhysX mod 0.3

22:30 ist download möglich.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pph14t6vu19zxor/AIO Treiber.exe


----------



## Travox (9. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Gordon, ich teste morgen mal den neuen AIO Treiber, vielleicht klappt's ja damit 
Ansonsten könnnen wir uns gerne mal in TS austauschen, vielleicht finden wir ja die Lösung noch.

Mein System:
Intel i5 3570 (4x 3.40Ghz)
Asrock B75M-GL Rev. 2.0
8GB (Kit) DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX blu
SSD Festplatte + normale HDD
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L)


----------



## pagani-s (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> crizzler lade gerade ein neuen AIO treiber hoch:
> 
> Das ist enthalten:
> AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Beta3
> ...


 
seitdem treiber hier kackt mein sacred2 beim start immer ab und machtn bluescreen
komisch oder?
der rest geht( zumindest das was ich getestet hab)

hab den älteren wieder drauf und nun gehts


----------



## SaftSpalte (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Moin moin .. habe gestern meine 8800 GS bekommen und die läuft nun mit einer 7950 OC ... Habe  erst auf der ersten seite nach anleitung alles installiert und komischerweise kann ich Sacred II mit Pysikx´s zocken .. Kann aber widerum  im FluidMark die GPU pysik nicht nutzen . Auch die Temperatur liest mein PC nicht aus der 8800 heraus ... angeblich ist auch alles auf 0 % ,0 Herz und 0 Grad Celsius . 


Habe jetzt mal den Neusten AIO Treiber gezogen und werden den im laufe des tages mal testen ... 

Weiss jemand wieso ich zwar spielen kann aber die grafikkarte nicht direkt mit einem Benchmark testen kann ? Die GPU kann ich zwar nicht auslesen aber die wird mit einem Fingertest am kühler heiss . 

danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

SaftSpalte Bitte das Beachten(steht auf seite 1):
*PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:*​
Mafia 2 PhysXLoader.dll aus den Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common kopiern und bei Maifia 2 einfügen
FluidMark 1.3.1 PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll löschen
Fluidmark 1.4.0 oder höher PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll löschen
JX 3 benchmark fix
Borderlands 2 , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen

*Batman AC PhysX Fix*


Batman AC fix Herunterladen
Dann in Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 enpacken
Dabei wird die PhysXCore.dll überschrieben
Die batman-AC fix.cmd im Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 ausführen, dabei werden ein paar Dateien gelöscht
 fertig.

pagani-s welcher BC? der 3B?


----------



## crizzler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

*Der neue AIO Treiber funktioniert einwandfrei mit Windows 8 64-Bit. *Hatte jedoch anfangs ein paar kleine Probleme und zwar hatte ich beim ersten Versuch lediglich die AMD Treiber deinstalliert, weil ich dachte, dass ich ja vorher noch keine NVIDIA Treiber installiert habe. Aber Pustekuchen. Es waren vorher schon ein paar NVIDIA PhysX Treiber installiert worden. Die Folge war dass ich dann immer bei Batman Arkham Asylum, Mirror Edge, mit einem Bluescreen "nvlddmkm.sys" begrüßt wurde.

*Erhält man also den Bluescreen "nvlddmkm.sys"* dann liegt das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran dass ein Spiel vorher schon Physx auf euer System installiert hat und man das gar nicht gemerkt hat und dann den in dem Glauben alles richtig gemacht zu haben, Gordons Anleitung durchgeht, mit der Folge dass nichts funktioniert. Also Windows Wiederherstellen und nochmal von vorne und dann den bereits vorhandenen Physx-Treiber samt AMD Treiber mit deinstallieren! Und dann neustarten und dann den AIO Treiber installieren.

*Warum über Wiederherstellen die gemoddeten Treiber entfernen? *Weil ich festgestellt habe dass dann trotz deinstallation aller Treiber, neustart und anschließender Neuinstallation der AIO Treiber, der Fehler weiterhin kam, also Reste des Treibers im System irgendwo verweilen. Erst mit der Windows-Wiederherstellung funktionierte mein zweiter Versuch. Außerdem gab es noch ganz hartnäckige Komplikationen als ich die manuelle deinstallation über den Programm-Manager statt Wiederherstellungs-Tool versucht habe, z.B. blieb mein Bildschirm dann plötzlich schwarz. Lösung, Neustarten und während dem Hochfahren F8-Taste gedrückt halten und dann die Wiederherstellung ausführen.

*Ein weiteres Problem kann bei folgendem Szenario auftreten:* Wenn ihr die *Slots wechselt, bspw. eure NVIDIA Karte von Slot 3 in Slot 2 steckt.* Dann muss man Gordons Anleitung wieder durchgehen, also wieder alles deinstallieren bzw. wiederherstellen und dann den AIO von neuem installieren!

*Und noch ein Problem:* Installiert man ein PhysX Game nach der Installation der AIO Treiber, dann *kann* es sein dass einem die AIO Treiber überschrieben wurden und man muss wieder die AIO Treiber nach Gordons Anleitung neuinstallieren.

*Kleine Anmerkung bei der ich mir aber nicht sicher bin ob es etwas bringt:* Die AIO Treiber.exe starte ich mit Administratorenrechte, also Rechts-Klick und als Administrator starten.

*Mein System:* Intel 3570k, Gainward GT640 1GB DDR3 RAM, VTX3D Radeon HD7970, 8 GB RAM, MSI Z77A-GD55

*Games welche ich getestet habe und bei denen Grafiksetting ultra/high und Physx 100% auf high-settings laufen:*
- Alice Madness Returns (Origin-Version) (Benötigt Fix)
- Batman Arkham Asylum (Steam-Version)
- Batman Arkham City (Steam-Version)(inkl. Batman AC fix, Anmerkung: batman-AC fix.cmd nicht als Administrator ausführen, sonst sucht der Fix nach den Dateien im Windows System Ordner)
- Borderlands 2 (Steam-Version)
- Mafia 2  (Steam-Version)(Ich musste noch nichtmal den Cloth Ordner umbenennen, es funktioniert bei mir reibungslos)
- Metro 2033 (Steam-Version)
- Mirror Edge (Origin-Version) (Anmerkung: Ich musste keine Datei löschen, da sie überhaupt nicht in der Origin-Version vorhanden war)

*Games welche bis jetzt nicht funktionieren:*
- Hawken
- PlanetSide 2 (Steam-Version)
- Warframe (Steam-Version)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

crizzler nette info. Und so ist es auch möglich ans Ziel zu kommen. Batman Arkham City benchmark testen.

Tip noch von mir viele spiel wie Batman Arkham City, Mafia II, Borderlands 2 können beim windows neu machen auch ohne neu-install gestartet werden.


----------



## crizzler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke für den Benchmark-Hinweis, hab das übersehen. Es sieht wohl so aus, dass die PhysX Effekte in Batman Arkham City automatisch auf niedrig oder mittel gestellt sind, da bspw. die Vorhänge und das Papier auf dem Boden statisch sind. Ganz anders wie in Batman Arkham Asylum, da fliegt alles herum was herumfliegen kann.

Update: Ich lag total falsch... ich hätte auch mal im Config-Menu runterscrollen sollen und PhysX aktivieren sollen


----------



## Travox (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Also bei mir krieg ich PhysX einfach nicht zum laufen. Der neueste AIO Treiber (danke an Gordon) läuft zwar vollständig und ohne Fehler durch, aber trotzdem finden Batman AC und Warframe keine PhysX-taugliche Hardware. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Das ist echt schade.


----------



## crizzler (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich muss mein Post korrigieren. Es laufen doch nicht alle PhysX Games. Spiele wie Warframe, Hawken und PlanetSide 2 verwenden glaub ich Apex und physx3 und da scheint der Mod nicht zu funktionieren. Hab gerade Warframe getestet, welches auch bei mir kein Hardware Physx zulässt.

@Travox: Ist bei Batman AC die Option PhysX überhaupt nicht anwählbar? Ich dachte bspw. zuerst dass bei mir PhysX bei Batman AC auch nicht funktioniert, bis ich erstmal gemerkt habe dass man im Config-menü runterscrollen kann und siehe da, da war die Option um PhysX zu aktiveren.


----------



## pagani-s (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> pagani-s welcher BC? der 3B?


 
 sorry BC?




Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> crizzler lade gerade ein neuen AIO treiber hoch:
> 
> Das ist enthalten:
> AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Beta3
> ...


 

der treiber hier machte bei mir bei sacred 2 nen blauen und dann neustart

mal noch ne frage 
ich hab ja nun meine alte gtx470 erstmal als physx karte engesetzt.
wenn die nachm sacred2 zocken auch so um de 70grad hat, zieht die dann wohl beim zocken soviel strom als wenn sie auf vollast läuft oder ist die weil sie nur als physx karte dient etwas genügsamer?

würde das teil hier
http://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gt-640-synergy-edition-zt-60205-10l-a863846.html

genauso gut physx packen wie die 470 ?
worauf muss man da achten?


----------



## crizzler (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

*Fix für Alice Madness Returns:*

Kopiert die *PhysXCore.dll* aus dem Ordner *C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\5182B3C9EFEC* in den Ordner von Alice Madness Returns also unter _DeinInstallationspfad_\Alice Madess Returns\Game\Alice2\Binaries\Win32 und überschreibt die dortige PhysXCore.dll.


Bei mir ist es der Pfad z.B. D:\Games\Origin\Games\Alice Madness Returns\Game\Alice2\Binaries\Win32

In diesem Ordner Win32 löscht ihr folgende Dateien und Ordner:
Datei: PhysXDevice.dll
Ordner: PhysXLocal
Datei: PhysXCooking.dll
Datei: cudart.dll
Datei: cudart32_30_9.dll

Fertig! PhysX funktioniert nun. GPU-Z zeigt nun beim Zocken keine 0% GPU Load bei der NVIDIA GPU mehr an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Crizzler der batman fix ist der selbe.
Und die Anleitung zum batman fix steht auf der 1. Seite.


----------



## Rhys (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Moin

Mal ein kleines Update von mir.
Hab ein Bios update durchgeführt und die ATI Karte funktioniert nun mit der Nvidia zusammen. Ist schon mal ein großer fortschritt^^
Allerdings bekomme ich mit den AIO immer eine Fehlermeldung.
Irgendwelche Dateien werden nicht gefunden, und angeblich ist eine Nvidia Systemsteuerung aktiv, finde aber unter Diensten/Prozessen nix was auf Nvidia schließen lässt und dann noch das ein Dienst nicht läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab wie angegeben alles deinstalliert und zusätzlich Driver Sweeper durchlaufen lassen (Musste ich früher bei jeden Treiber update machen da sonst der zweite GraKa kern nicht erkannt wurde, ka ob es immer noch so ist aber habs mir angewöhnt).
Hab es auch testweise mit deaktivierter Antiviren Software probiert aber keine Änderung :/

Jemand ein Tipp?

PS: Ich habe den AIO Treiber whql agp-HD4xxx verwendet den Gordon netterweise für mich erstellt hat verwendet (danke nochmals)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



pagani-s schrieb:


> sorry BC?
> 
> der treiber hier machte bei mir bei sacred 2 nen blauen und dann neustart
> 
> ...



BC= Blue Screen. Ich wollte wissen ob es der Bluescreencode 0x000003B ist?
Die gt 640 (egal welcher hersteller) ist eine sehr gute PhysX karte aber ich würde auch guten DDR3 VRAM oder höher setzen, dabei sollte 1 GB davon reichen.



Rhys schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mal ein kleines Update von mir.
> Hab ein Bios update durchgeführt und die ATI Karte funktioniert nun mit der Nvidia zusammen. Ist schon mal ein großer fortschritt^^
> ...


 
Du kannst auch wie folgt noch mal testen:

1. AMD treiber install:AMD Catalyst
nach dem install Neustart

2. nVidia Treiber install:NVIDIA DRIVERS 314.22WHQL
nach dem install Neustart

3. PhysX mod install:physx-mod-0.3me
nach dem install Neustart


----------



## Rhys (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ok habs mal probiert und hat anscheint funktioniert^^
Beide Karten laufen und FluidMark hat eine PhysX Karte finden und konnte ein Test durchführen.
Metro 2033 lief auch aber weiß jetzt grad nicht ob da ein unterschied zu finden ist^^ In den Optionen kann man dazu nix einstellen.
Ich meine Aber das nun Einschusslöcher zu finden sind die vorher nicht da waren, hab aber grad kein Vergleich.
Aber wo ich Mafia 2 testen wollte kam nur ein Bluescreen Oo
Passiert jedesmal. irgendeine Datei nvlddmkm.sys oder so steht im bluescreen :/
Hab auch die PhysX Datei ausgetauscht gehabt. Jemand eine Idee?

Grad wegen Mafia2 mach ich das ja und nun scheint es als einziges nicht zu gehen xD


----------



## pagani-s (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

der bluescreen den ich hatte war sogar bildverzerrt das man nur wahrnehmen konnte das es ein windows 8 bluescreen war von der farbe her


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

BlueScreenView kann die BlueScreenNummer dir anzeigen.
Ich teste am Wochenend mal Mafia II


----------



## pagani-s (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> BlueScreenView kann die BlueScreenNummer dir anzeigen.
> Ich teste am Wochenend mal Mafia II


 
bluescreenview findet nix
kann aber auch sein weil ich seitdem schonmal den ashampoo winoptimizer drüber laufen lassen habe


----------



## crizzler (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hast du Mafia 2 nach den Treibern installiert?
Wenn ja musst du den PhysX Mod nochmal ausführen

Das Problem mit dem nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen habe ich nur wenn entweder der PhysXmod von einem Spiel überschrieben wurde welches zusätzlich in der Installationsroutine Physx installiert (Hawken oder Warframe macht das). Oder wenn vor der Installation des PhysXmod vorherige NVIDIA Dateien nicht restlos vom System gefegt wurden.

Bzgl. dem Spiel Metro. Es gibt einen Benchmark-Tool im Spieleordner mit Option für Physx an/aus. Grafisch sieht man jedoch keinen Unterschied im Bench. Jedoch zeigt GPU-Z eine GPU-Load mit aktiviertem Physx an, während wenn man den Benchmark ohne Physx laufen lässt dementsprechend 0% GPU-Load angezeigt werden.


----------



## Rhys (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

@crizzler
Mafia habe ich schon ewig auf den PC installiert also dementsprechend Treiber nach dem Spiel.

Hab mal bei Metro die Benchmark getestet, aufjedenfall halbieren sich die Frames mit aktiven PhysX (bei Sehr hohe Grafik Einstellungen nur noch rund 17 statt 30). Die Nvidia Karte hat ne cpu Auslastung von irgendwas zwischen 5-10% wenn es aktiv ist (nicht viel würde ich sagen oder?).
Dachte ne PhysX Karte sollte das ganze entlasten oder ist die Karte zu alt (9600 GT) oder funktioniert wohl was nicht richtig?

Wird vllt nachher oder morgen alles nochmal neu installieren


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bei Metro verstärkt die GPU nur optisch die vorhandenen Physx Effekte. Sehe da weder eine Entlastung noch ein Performanceschub. 

Metro Physx an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro Physx aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DOF zieht dagegen richtig Leistung und sollte im Spiel deaktviert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Borderlands 2 haut Physx erst richtig rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So Mafia macht ärger. Denn bei mir kommt der BCC(BlueScreenCode) 3b. Werden das morgen beseitigen. Denn Mafia ist Pflicht bei PhysX.

*update *  habe es nicht geschafft, mache ich morgen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Neue info:


crizzler schrieb:


> *Erhält man also den Bluescreen "nvlddmkm.sys"* dann liegt das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran dass ein Spiel vorher schon Physx auf euer System installiert hat und man das gar nicht gemerkt hat und dann den in dem Glauben alles richtig gemacht zu haben, Gordons Anleitung durchgeht, mit der Folge dass nichts funktioniert. Also Windows Wiederherstellen und nochmal von vorne und dann den bereits vorhandenen Physx-Treiber samt AMD Treiber mit deinstallieren! Und dann neustarten und dann den AIO Treiber installieren.


Das ist falsch, der wird von nVidia-Treiber verursacht und da heist es nur testen.

Dann noch eine Info:
Wer diesen Fehler bei PhysX Games oder PhysX Anwendungen erhält:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder AERO bei Windows 7 nicht mehr will, den Radeon-Treiber neu installieren.
Habe den 314.22 und 314.14 getestet und kein Erfolg, Bluescreen.


----------



## crizzler (15. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Neue info:
> 
> Das ist falsch, der wird von nVidia-Treiber verursacht und da heist es nur testen.



Genau das sag ich doch. 

Und warum Mafia II und nun auch Batman Asylum plötzlich nicht mehr funktionieren kann auch mit Windows Updates zusammenhängen. Warum ich solch einen Verdacht hege? Weil letztes Wochenende jede Menge neuer Windows Updates zum Download bereitstanden. Nach Neustart und Installation des Systems funktioniert Mafia II bei mir nicht mehr. Setze ich mein System auf einen Zustand vor den Updates und dem Physxmod zurück und installiere dann den AIO Treiber, dann funktioniert Mafia II und Batman Asylum wieder. Installiert es daraufhin wieder die Windows Updates und ich starte neu, dann funktioniert es wieder nicht. Also entweder hängt das nun mit den Windows Updates zusammen, oder die gemoddeten PhysX Treiber verursachen den Fehler erst nach folgendem Szenario:

1. Physxmod wird installiert.
2. Physxmod startet neu
3. Physx Games funktionieren.
4. User fährt System herunter.
5. User fährt System hoch.
6. Bestimmte Physx Games funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Hawky1980 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Der NV Treiber ist es mit Sicherheit nicht denn der läuft absolut sauber bei meinen Physx-Games, u.a. auch Mafia2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gordon , bin ja mal gespannt ob du dahinterkommst was den Fehler verursacht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bei mir ist es gerade doppelt schwer, denn die 7950 hat den zero core Blackscreen Bug. Dabei bin ich noch am suchen wo da der Fehler ist.


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es gerade doppelt schwer, denn die 7950 hat den zero core Blackscreen Bug. Dabei bin ich noch am suchen wo da der Fehler ist.


 
Den Moni über HDMI an Karte anschließen, und du hast Ruhe. Oder erstmal Moni Standby abschalten.


----------



## crizzler (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Mafia 2 etc. funktioniert bei mir auch wieder, nachdem ich mein System wieder auf einen Zustand zurückgesetzte habe, bei dem kein einziger Grafikkartentreiber installiert ist und ich anschließend die AIO.exe ausgeführt habe. Nach dem Neustart funktioniert wieder alles. Aber dann irgendwann nicht mehr. Mögliche Gründe habe ich oben genannt.


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



crizzler schrieb:


> Mafia 2 etc. funktioniert bei mir auch wieder, nachdem ich mein System wieder auf einen Zustand zurückgesetzte habe, bei dem kein einziger Grafikkartentreiber installiert ist und ich anschließend die AIO.exe ausgeführt habe. Nach dem Neustart funktioniert wieder alles. Aber dann irgendwann nicht mehr. Mögliche Gründe habe ich oben genannt.



Crizzler, saugen entpacken, und den alten Physx Ordner im Nvidia Verzeichnis löschen, dann den von mir einfügen. 
Viel Spass beim Daddeln.  
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6w75e9lm6xj0sxl/PhysX.rar

Edit: Ungefähr so sollte es dann aussehen wenn du sämtliche Games angefangen vom Cellfaktor - Borderlands2 mit Physx spielen willst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem solltest du es vermeiden übers Windowsupdate den NV Treiber zu aktualisieren, wenn die MOD aktiv ist. Am besten zukünftig ausblenden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Den Moni über HDMI an Karte anschließen, und du hast Ruhe. Oder erstmal Moni Standby abschalten.


 
Ist über hdmi und Problem bleibt.
Und der Ordner fix von dir ändert nichts an den BlueScreenCode 3b


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist über hdmi und Problem bleibt.


Dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen. Wird wohl Zeit die Karte einzuschicken. Scheint dann wohl ein Hardwareseitiges Problem zu sein.  



> Und der Ordner fix von dir ändert nichts an den BlueScreenCode 3b


 K.a. was du bei bei dir zerschossen hast, denn bei mir laufen die Treiber und die Spiele ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen. Wird wohl Zeit die Karte einzuschicken. Scheint dann wohl ein Hardwareseitiges Problem zu sein.
> K.a. was du bei bei dir zerschossen hast, denn bei mir laufen die Treiber und die Spiele ohne Probleme.


 
zerschossen habe ich nichts und HDMI funktioniert nur mit HDMI moni. Siehe link:

AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz-Edition - Tahiti XT 2 stellt sich vor - ZeroCore Power: Es funktioniert nicht immer (Seite 5) - HT4U.net
Denn ich habe: HDMI-Adapter an GPU und DVI an Moni, das heist Zero Core: Ja.



> Das bislang hochgelobte Feature hat aber offenbar auch seine Macken (Treiberabhängig), zusätzlich offenbar auch Probleme in der Konstellation mit den Monitoranschlüssen.



Werde morgen oder so Windows neu machen und nur mit Winfuture updates.


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> zerschossen habe ich nichts und HDMI funktioniert nur mit HDMI moni. Siehe link:


Solltest mal den Artikel genauer durchlesen. Damit schiebst du dem Zerocore ein Riegel vor. Ist bei mir zumindest so. 
http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Adap...d=1366145122&sr=8-1&keywords=hdmi+dvi+adapter 



> Werde morgen oder so Windows neu machen und nur mit Winfuture updates.


 Naja schaden kanns nicht.


----------



## SaftSpalte (16. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo leute !  habe heute meine 8800 GS 384 mb rausgeworfen und eine neue 8800 GTS 640 mb (mit besserer kühlung) zu gelegt . 


PhysiX funktioniert soweit aber beim einzeltest Rendert die ein wenig weniger wie die alte GS ?? ist das Normal ?     MSI Kombusator hatte die 8800 GS  20 FPS gemacht und die GTS nur 16 fps ?  ist das normal =?  (dachte da eher an mehr schnelligkeit  so 30 fps  )


Und hier meine Wichtigste Frage :  Kann ich die CUDA kerne, zu dem Programm verwenden ?   blender.org - Home of the Blender project - Free and Open 3D creation software


Da hier eine CPU zu langsam ist ,wäre eine GPU viel schneller (NIVIDIA CUDA) .. hat da jemand schon mal was ausprobiert ? 

danke vorerst


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

SaftSpalte PhysX hängt zu 50% von der CPU ab, dabei wird die Performance der PhysX-Karte extrem hoch zum CPU bewertet. Die Radeon ist zwar nur die Renderkarte, aber wenn sie zu langsam ist, kann die PhysX-Karte auch verlangsamt werden. Siehe Benchmark auf der 1. Seite.

Hawky1980 habe es an mein Fernseher getestet und der Blackscreen ist weg. Es kann auch am HDMI-DVI-Adapter liegen.


----------



## pagani-s (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Hallo leute !  habe heute meine 8800 GS 384 mb rausgeworfen und eine neue 8800 GTS 640 mb (mit besserer kühlung) zu gelegt .
> 
> 
> PhysiX funktioniert soweit aber beim einzeltest Rendert die ein wenig weniger wie die alte GS ?? ist das Normal ?     MSI Kombusator hatte die 8800 GS  20 FPS gemacht und die GTS nur 16 fps ?  ist das normal =?  (dachte da eher an mehr schnelligkeit  so 30 fps  )
> ...


 
die 8800gs hat den neueren g92 chip von der 8800gt
mit der 8000er serie gings ja mit physx erst los und es wurde sicher bei jeder generation darauf geachtet das die physx-leistung auch gesteigert wird.
hab mal nen test gesehn da war was physxberechnung angeht ne gtx285 unter einer gts450.
die seite hab ich grad nicht parat, ist zu lange her.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawky1980 habe den PhysX mod 0.3 me noch erweitert, von v2.3.1 bis v2.8.4 mit fix und Installer. Dadurch ist der mod jetzt deutlich größer.

PhysX mod 0.3 extended ist es und hier ist der Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/db0cz1rhk6mxu6l/PhysX0.3 extended.exe

In den Treibern kommt dann das Update auch. Dabei kommt eine Erneuerung
1. der AIO und AIO WHQL Treiber hat einer Versions-ID
2. im installieren wird die Version den AMD und NV Treiber angezeigt.

Versions ID ist wie folgt: 11111.222/3
11111= version NV
222= version AMD
/3 = Zusatz AMD(wie Beta 2)


----------



## Hawky1980 (18. April 2013)

Ui das hört sich dochmal gut an. Werd die mod nachher mal testen. Hast du Mafia zum laufen bekommen?

Edit: hab die mod mal mit Mafia2 angetestet.  Beim ersten Benchrun gleich nen Blauen kassiert, zudem wurden kaum Trümmer angezeigt.  Daraufhin hab ich dann den Physx Ordner mit meinem ersetzt, und sieh da das Game läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also scheint etwas mit deinen Physxfiles nicht in Ordnung zu sein. Wenn du das noch in den Griff bekommst ist  die Mod super.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawky1980 ich bekomme keinen Blauen, wenn ich den PhysX mod 0.3 extended nehme.


----------



## crizzler (20. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Seit 5 Tagen also seit dem letzten Re-Install weil Mafia 2 nicht funktionierete, keine Bluescreens mehr gehabt. Bin im Moment zufrieden so wie es ist und fahre jetzt erstmal nach dem Motto "Never change a running system". Und update die Treiber von NVIDIA erst wieder, wenn es quasi neue Meilensteine gibt, also wenn z. B. Hawken oder Warframe plötzlich mit den mod Treiber funktioniert. Was ich bei letzt genanntem Spiel noch arg bezweifle, da PhysX 3.0.


----------



## Cornholio88 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

bei Borderlands 2 funktioniert das löschen der 2 daten nicht mehr danach kann ich das spiel nicht mehr starten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Cornholio88 schrieb:


> bei Borderlands 2 funktioniert das löschen der 2 daten nicht mehr danach kann ich das spiel nicht mehr starten.


 
Mehr Infos.


----------



## Cornholio88 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich lösche die 2 wie vorher auch starte dann das spiel und bekomme folgende fehler meldung:


----------



## Rhys (23. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So ich melde mich mal wieder zurück^^

Ich habe seit kurzen eine neue GraKa (Ati 6970) gebraucht erworben und werde wenn ich dazu komme das mit PhysX die Woche mal wieder im Angriff nehmen.
Hoffentlich funktioniert Mafia2 bei den Versuch dann mal^^
Ich gebe dann Rückmeldung^^

@Cornholio
Ich glaube es sind schon mehr Infos vom Vorteil als 2 Dateien gelöscht und spiel starten^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

so Leute arbeite am AMD Cata 13.4 + nVidia 320.00 beta, incl PhysX mod exdended.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Neue PhysX ist da, aber noch nicht im Treiber.
Updated PhysX 2.8.5 --> könnte Performance bringen
Updated PhysX 3.2.3 --> CPU nur
Updated APEX 1.2.3 ---> könnte Performance bringen oder wieder nur CPU


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

AIO 32000.134-0 lade ich gleich  hoch

Versions ID ist wie folgt: AIO 11111.222/3
 11111= version NV
 222= version AMD
 /3 = Zusatz AMD(wie Beta 3, 0= WHQL)

Da ist er:
AIO 32000.134-0


----------



## FairLight_V1 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So da bin ich wieder Rechner läuft und rennt wie sonst was 
Specs:
Intel Core i7 3770K
Sapphire Radeon 7970
32GB Crosair Vegeance
850W netzteil

werde mir nächsten monat/Nächste woche dann die von euch genannte 1024MB ZOTAC GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) bestellen.
oder hat sich an eurer meinung etwas geändert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

FairLight_V1 von mir bekommst du ein GO


----------



## FairLight_V1 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Super  dann werde ich mal ein paar tests hier reinstellen für neugierge


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

sehr gut. AIO 32000.135-2 Stell ich heute Abend zur Verfügung. 
Dabei sollte zum AIO 32000.134-0 der AMD Treiber deinstalliert werden.
Denn AMD schreibt das ein Update vom 13.4 zum 13.5_beta2 nicht zu empfehlen sei.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

der 320.00 macht bei mir Ärger, wer hat das noch? Der 314.22 läuft.


----------



## cvzone (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Entschuldigt, wenn ich den in Thread mal so questeinsteige, auch wenn die Antwort hier in den 264 Seiten vielleicht schon steht.

Ich hatte auch mit dem gedanken einer Physx-Zusatzkarte gespielt. Da das ganze aber scheinbar nicht ganz zuverlässig arbeitet, würde ich nicht gerne hier mehr Geld investieren. Ich habe eine AMD HD 7870 XT, ab welcher Karte würde sich der Einstieg lohnen und die XT nicht bremsen. Empfohlen wurde ja Die GT640, würde eine GT630 oder langsamer auch noch passen als Companion?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

cvzone bitte sieh dir erst mal die Seite 1 an und vergleiche nach der Leistungstabelle. Aber eine 640 ist immer gut.


----------



## cvzone (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ah, vielen Dank. Eine GT630 wäre also für eine 7850/70 "sehr gut", mit einer 7870XT wäre also eher zur Gruppe 5 zu raten, was u.a. der erwähnten GT640 entspricht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

cvzone CPU bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

wie gehts vorran? mag dieses WE mein Rechner neu aufsetzen. Nen WHQL 13.4/314 wär echt nice 
Deine Arbeit hier ist Super!


----------



## crizzler (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Den aktuellsten AMD Treiber kannst du jederzeit auch ohne den AIO Treiber installieren, deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren. Der integrierte AMD Treiber im AIO Paket ist völlig unabhängig vom gemoddeten NVIDIA Treiber. Bei mir läuft die Kombi AMD 13.5 Beta & 314.22 Nvidia

Um das nochmal an einem Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.

1. Ein Computeruser installiert den AIO Treiber

2. Ein paar Tage oder Wochen später kommt ein neuer AMD Treiber heraus, welcher aktueller ist als der, der im AIO Treiber enthalten ist.

3. Der Computeruser deinstalliert ganz normal über die Systemsteuerung den Radeon Treiber und installiert gleich darauf ohne Neustart den neusten AMD Treiber

Neustarten, Fertig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

mache ich, denn der 320 finde ich sch... macht viel ärger. 
Ich nehme dabei die AIO 32000.134-0 raus und Tausche gegen den 31422.134/135-2

Neu beim 31422.134_135.2.exe wird, das man die Wahl hat zum 
AMD_Catalyst_13.4 oder AMD_Catalyst_13.5_Beta2
und
PhysX mod 0.3me oder PhysX0.3 extended.

Heute Abend fertig 670 MB groß. 

*Update*

Fertig, lade jetzt hoch. Bitte um Rücknachricht wie er so ist. Ich teste ihn morgen erst.

*Update*

Hier ist der Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mlawwonogzvorpu/31422.134_135.2.exe


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Na dann wolln wa das Treiberchen mal testen. 

Edit: Treiber laufen, alles ist bestens. Die Menüpunkte irriteren ein wenig. Vorallem Punkt.4 Physxmenü. Sie wie es aussieht braucht man für die Installertion nur einen der beiden AMD Treiber auswählen, und dann einen der beiden Physx Mods. 

Achso Mafia2 geht jetzt mit dem Extended.  Hab vorher nochmal das System komplett von Physx und Nvidia Files gereinigt.
Gute Arbeit Gordon, weiter so.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo Gordon,
erst einmal Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit die du hier rein steckst.
Wollte mich nur mal vergewissern, dass ich nix falsch gemacht habe und zwar habe ich bis dato folgendes gemacht:


1. physx mod 0.3me installer entpacken
2. Aktuellen GeForce 306.97 Beta Treiber installieren
3. läuft bis PhysX System Software 9.12.0807
4. als Administrator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausführen
5. Schritte im Menü folgen.
6. Reboot
7. Fertig.

Dann hab ich Fluid Mark runter geladen, die paar dlls gelöscht und angefangen zu testen (PhsyX GPU checked).
Meine GT 430 wurde auf ca 85% load und 10 fps 2-3 min getestet.


Mein System: i5 3570k, asus 7870dc II, gigabyte z77 d3h, 480W beQuiet Netzteil 80+Gold, Samsung 250 GB SSD, 1TB Seagate Barracuda, Win 7 64 Bit, 8 GB Ram...


Muss ich nix mehr einstellen? Es geht um das Online Spiel Tera Rising. (Bringt es überhaupt was bei Tera?)
Im Nvidia Ordner hab ich nur iwas mit 3D etc, also kein Programm wo ich was einstellen könnte, oder muss ich noch was im Catalyst Control Center einstellen/verstellen?
Das letzte was du gestern hochgeladen hast, habe ich runtergeladen aber noch nicht installiert, falls ich das installieren soll, schreib mal bitte kurz auf was ich genau alles machen muss, wahrscheinlich vorher was deinstallieren oder? Wie zb Amd + Nvidia treiber?

Edit: Hmm scheint keinerlei Verbesserungen beim 3d mark 2013 zu bringen^^ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/573839
        Sry bin ein noob hinsichtlich der Thematik, wahrscheinlich sollte es von vornherein keinerlei Verbesserungen beim Benchem mit 3 d mark bringen, habs trotzdem mal getestet.

Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## crizzler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

TERA ist kein GPU-PhysX Spiel. Du wirst also kein Performanceplus in dem Game bekommen, noch irgendwelche Partikeleffekte sehen.

Folgende GPU-PhysX Games funktionieren (von mir getestet):

Alice 2: Madness Returns
Batman Arkham City
Batman Arkham Asylum
Borderlands 2
Dark Void
Mafia 2
Metro 2033
Mirror's Edge
Sacred 2

Auch sollte man aktiviertes PhysX nicht falsch verstehen. Das Game läuft durch aktiviertes Physx nicht besser. Denn Physx frisst trotz Physx Karte ordentlich an Leistung. Es steigert zwar die Performance, um bis zu 100%, jedoch nur im *Vergleich von CPU übernimmt Physikberechnung (< 20 fps) vs. GPU übernimmt Physikberechung (> 40 fps)* in einem *GPU-Physx-Spiel* welches die Berechnung von GPU-PhysX-Effekten auch auf dem CPU zulässt. Da das Game Hawken auch in diese Kategorie fällt ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Hawken in diese Liste mitaufgenommen wird.

Hier eine Liste aller 29 GPU PhysX Games:
http://physxinfo.com/index.php?p=gam&f=gpu

Wie man also sich leicht errechnen kann, funktionieren fast 50% aller *released* GPU Physx Games mit Gordons gemoddeten Physx Treibern.


----------



## Duvar (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Thx für die Antwort, ehm ja die Liste hatte ich schon angeschaut, jedoch bin ich überhaupt auf diesen Thread gestoßen, weil jmd in einem anderen Forum versichert, dass man fps technisch weitaus besser da steht in Tera, falls man Hybridx nutzt. Kann leider noch nicht testen da der Tera Server grad paar technische Probleme hat.


----------



## pagani-s (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na dann wolln wa das Treiberchen mal testen.
> 
> Edit: Treiber laufen, alles ist bestens. Die Menüpunkte irriteren ein wenig. Vorallem Punkt.4 Physxmenü. Sie wie es aussieht braucht man für die Installertion nur einen der beiden AMD Treiber auswählen, und dann einen der beiden Physx Mods.
> 
> ...



wenn ich jetzt den nvidia-kram runterschmeiße startet  mein pc nicht mehr, selbst wenn die gtx nicht im pc verbaut ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Duvar schrieb:


> Thx für die Antwort, ehm ja die Liste hatte ich schon angeschaut, jedoch bin ich überhaupt auf diesen Thread gestoßen, weil jmd in einem anderen Forum versichert, dass man fps technisch weitaus besser da steht in Tera, falls man Hybridx nutzt. Kann leider noch nicht testen da der Tera Server grad paar technische Probleme hat.


Bin auch Tera Gamer aber die nutzen kein PhysX in Game. Blade and Soul oder Age of Wulin nutzten PhysX in Game.



pagani-s schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt den nvidia-kram runterschmeiße startet  mein pc nicht mehr, selbst wenn die gtx nicht im pc verbaut ist


 
Backup machen und Windows neu aufsetzen. Dabei sichere ich mein APP Data Ordner und fertig.


----------



## OctoCore (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich habe heute mal mit CUDA über meine PhysX-Sklavin herumgespielt - oder es zumindest versucht. 
Aber ein paar Erfolge gab's schon, falls es jemand interessiert:

Videokonvertierung per CUDA mit
Movavi Video Konverter
WinAVI Video Konverter

Video-Hardwarebeschleunigung/Decoding per CUDA
CoreAVC

Ohne irgendwelche Tricks  - Out of the Box sozusagen.


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

HD 7970 plus GTX260. Noch immer Physx Probleme
Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier und habe den PC wieder neu für mich entdeckt.

System:
i7 3770K
Asus P8Z77-V
HD7970 Asus DCii
GTX260
und sonstiger kleinkrams 

Problem:
Ich bekomme Physx einfach nicht zum Laufen. Habe beide der sehr ausführlich beschriebenen Wege mehrfach ausprobiert.
Jedoch bekomme ich, egal was ich mache keine Physx Effekte.

Ich habe folgendes Probiert:

1. physx mod 0.3me installer entpacken
2. Aktuellen GeForce 306.97 Beta Treiber installieren 
3. als Administrator die PhysX mod 0.3me.exe ausführen
4. Schritte im Menü folgen.
5. Reboot

1. AIO Treiber heruntergeladen 
2. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
3. neu starten
4. AIO Treiber starten und auf Abfrage Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... warten
5. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 5 Minuten dauern
6. Abfrage Zum uebernehmen neustarten: mit 1 bestätigen mit Enter übernehmen 
7. Neustart 


Es will aber einfach nicht klappen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das ich beim deinstallieren vom AMD Treiber kein Bild mehr habe (ist ja logisch, der Treiber wird deinstalliert) Nachdem ich ein paar Minuten gewartet habe, Starte ich den PC via "5 Sekunden Taste" neu. Nach dem Neustart habe ich aber immer noch eine Catalyst Leiche, die ich dann manuell rauslösche.

Mir ist nicht ganz bewusst, was mein Fehler ist?

Über Hilfe würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen. Danke dafür!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

GERmaximus, deinstalliere AMD und nvidia(3d -, PhysX -, HD-Audio treiber) danach mit Driver sweeper AMD und Nvidia Treiberleichen entfernen.

Dann diesen nehmen:  31422.134_135.2 mein bester Treiber.


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dein neuster Treiber geht bei mir leider nicht : Die Datei sei fehlerhaft, bzw. beschädigt. 
Lade die Datei einfach nochmal runter...

Bei der Deinstallation habe ich da aber noch mal eine Frage:

Ich deinstalliere nur den AMD Catalyst Treiber unter "Programme"
Alles andere hatte ich schon deinstalliert.
Wenn ich dann aber den Pc neu Starte, fängt windoof ja automatisch an mir passende Treiber (ich vermute irgendwelche mini Notfall Treiberchen) für beide Karten aufzuspielen. Könnte da ein Fehler liegen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



GERmaximus schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Dein neuster Treiber geht bei mir leider nicht : Die Datei sei fehlerhaft, bzw. beschädigt.
> Lade die Datei einfach nochmal runter...
> ...


 
Ja unter Programme.
Und die Autoinstall vom Windows Standard Treiber ist nicht schlimm. Normal. Der 31422.134_135.2 ist extrem gut und sollte keine Probleme machen.


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo Gordon,

ich beschreibe mal ganz genau meine Vorgehensweise, vielleicht finden wir so den Fehler:

1. Deinen neuen Treiber geladen
2. Vorhandene Treiber deinstalliert
3. DriverSweeper 3.2 ausgeführt 
4. Neustart
5. Deinen Treiber als Admin ausgeführt
6. AMD 13.4 WHQL installiert
7. PhysX0.3 extended installiert
8. Neustart

Alle Abläufe wurden ohne Fehler beendet. Jedoch habe ich weder Physx, noch habe ich unter der Rechten Maustaste (auf dem Desktop) Nvidia Einstellungen (was mich sehr wundert).

So langsam weis ich echt nicht mehr weiter??

Edit: Bei GPU-Z werden mir beide Karten angezeigt und komischer weise ist bei beiden Karten ein Harken unter PhysX


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

GERmaximus, Lies bitte aufmerksam die 1. Seite(Auszug):

Infos zum AIO 31422.134_135.2 Treiber:

 - Dieser enthält:
 1. nVidia Systemtreiber 314.22 64bit WHQL
 2. AMD_Catalyst_13.4 oder AMD_Catalyst_13.5_Beta2 (im Menü auswählbar)
 3. PhysX 9.12.1031 SystemSoftware
 4. PhysX mod 0.3me oder PhysX0.3 extended (im Menü auswählbar)
*- Dieser ist ein Treiberpaket mit Automatischer Installation.
 - die nVidia Systemsteuerung geht nicht mehr, bitte dies auch nicht versuchen zu Ändern. 
 Denn das ist mit Absicht so gewollt, so das keine Fehler entstehen.*

 Folgende Karten werden Unterstützt:
 AMD Radeon HD 7700 - HD 7900 Series
 AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
 AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
 AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series 
 AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series
 AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series

Bitte Seite 1 Lesen.


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ja, dass die Nvidia Systemsteuerung nicht geht, habe ich verstanden. Ich meine aber, das ich zumindest den Menüpunkt gehabt hätte. Darum meine Verwirrung!

Hier mal ein Bild, vielleicht hilft das weiter:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/633jq5wo87isyvp/Phsyx Problem.PNG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Edit: Bei GPU-Z werden mir beide Karten angezeigt und komischer weise ist bei beiden Karten ein Harken unter PhysX


Das ist normal, da die geforce eine dezidierte Karte ist.
Auf der ersten Seite gibt es Benchmarks zum testen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Mal dumm gefragt, muss man beim Startale-Benchmark auch was einstellen bzw. Dateien löschen/verschieben?
Irgendwie rennt der nicht vernünftig - zeigt nur wirre Polygone.


----------



## crizzler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Das Bild zeigt nicht die Taskleiste.

Welches Physx Games verwendest du zum testen?


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Also ich benutze PLanetside 2 (PlanetSide 2 - Erhöhte Render-Distanz und PhysX-Unterstützung - News - GameStar.de) sowie Warframe. Bei beiden funktioniert Physx nicht.

Und beide Games haben Physx


----------



## crizzler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Genau hier liegt das Problem. Beide Games funktionieren leider nicht mit dem Physx mod.

Warframe
PlanetSide 2
Hawken

Das sind die drei F2P Titel die leider *noch* nicht funktionieren. Warframe verwendet z. B. PhysX 3.0. Der PhysX mod geht nur bis 2.x.x


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



crizzler schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt das Problem. Beide Games funktionieren leider nicht mit dem Physx mod.
> 
> Warframe
> PlanetSide 2
> ...


 

oooohh neien verdammter Mist....

Das bedeutet, das gerade bei den Games nach wie vor nur die nvidia Karten Physx stemmen?

Oh man, was regt mich das gerade auf....

Gordon, kann man dich mit einem Trinkgeld zum schnelleren Treiber mod anspornen


----------



## crizzler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich fühle mit dir. hehe. Wollte Warframe mit netten Effekten genießen... dann die pure Entäuschung. Ein weiterer negativer Aspekt ist, dass man einen Ban kassieren kann wenn man bei diesen drei Titeln an den Gamefiles herumspielt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt, muss man beim Startale-Benchmark auch was einstellen bzw. Dateien löschen/verschieben?
> Irgendwie rennt der nicht vernünftig - zeigt nur wirre Polygone.


 
Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

In den F2P Games wird die GPU Physx bewusst ausgehebelt solange die Physxkarte nicht als Hauptkarte läuft. Könnte mit der Cuda Unterstützung dieser Games zutun haben. 
Das Gleiche passiert auch beim Just Cause 2.


----------



## GERmaximus (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Also fasse ich das jetzt nochmal zusammen:

PhysX funktioniert nur bei "älteren" Spielen, wenn ich auf die rot grüne Lösung zurückgreife?!



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> In den F2P Games wird die GPU Physx bewusst ausgehebelt solange die Physxkarte nicht als Hauptkarte läuft. Könnte mit der Cuda Unterstützung dieser Games zutun haben.
> Das Gleiche passiert auch beim Just Cause 2.



Also wird bei den F2P Titeln IMMER einer nvidia benötigt (also für Physx Effekte)?


----------



## crizzler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Laut einigen Usern in diversen englischen Foren, lief bspw. Hawken vor einiger Zeit noch ausgezeichnet mit dem Physx mod. Irgendwann haben die Hawken-Entwickler irgendwas an den Gamefiles geändert und seit dem geht es nicht mehr.

@GERmaximus
Kann sein, das irgendeiner die Treiber irgendwann modifizieren wird bzw. kann. Aber bis dahin glaube ich bin ich auf NVIDIA umgestiegen hehe.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



GERmaximus schrieb:


> Also fasse ich das jetzt nochmal zusammen:
> 
> PhysX funktioniert nur bei "älteren" Spielen, wenn ich auf die rot grüne Lösung zurückgreife?!


Jap, so ist es. Solange es keine Mod gibt die Cuda für die AMD Karte freischaltet, siehts da schlecht aus bei aktuellen "F2P" Games. 



> Also wird bei den F2P Titeln IMMER einer nvidia benötigt (also für Physx Effekte)?


Ja und die muss als Hauptkarte laufen, dann darfst du die zusätzlichen Partikel bewundern.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Blade and Soul oder Age of Wulin nutzten PhysX in Game und das geht, schon getestet. 
Die beide sollen auch F2P (mit Pay-item-Shop) sein.


----------



## OctoCore (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Ja und die muss als Hauptkarte laufen, dann darfst du die zusätzlichen Partikel bewundern.


 
Heißt das, die Hauptkarte muss eine nVidia sein, aber PhysX kann dann auf einer Zweit-nVidia laufen
oder
PhysX läuft nur auf der Hauptkarte?

Hat im ersten Fall schon mal jemand versucht die AMD per RadeonPro als nVidia zu spoofen?



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Treiber neu installieren.


 
Sonst rennt aber alles.


----------



## crizzler (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Das mit dem Spoofen ist ne interessante Idee. Ich probiers dann mal bei Warframe aus.


----------



## OctoCore (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So - meine Girlie-Band wackelt inzwischen auch über die Bühne. 
Da keine Anleitung für die Startales-Demo im Anfangsposting steht und es nicht auf Anhieb lief, hatte ich auf Verdacht Dateien weggeschoben - aber eine übersehen - das war der Fehler. 
Es müssen genau die gleiche Dateien entfernt werden wie beim Fluidmark, dann klappts auch mit den Heulbojen.


----------



## crizzler (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So der neue Treiber funktioniert insofern, wenn ich die AMD 13.5 Beta + Physx mod 0.3me verwende. Allerdings hat sich somit nichts an meinem bereits vorher funktionierendem System geändert. Die neue Setup Routine empfand ich als stark verwirrend. Das könnte bei jemanden der das zum aller ersten Mal installiert zur Verzweiflung führen hehe. Der extended Mod funktioniert irgendwie bei mir nicht. Bekomm immer mal nen blauen.

Das Spoofen mit Radeon Pro um die AMD Grafikkarte als Nvidia Grafikkarte zu tarnen, hat bei Warframe leider nicht geklappt.

Den Startale Benchmark bekomm ich nicht zum Laufen, evtl. war auch die Version die es zum Download gab veraltet, denn der Bench hat verzweifelt nach einer Nobody Datei gesucht, womit wohl der Song gemeint ist. Kann mir mal jemand den Link zum aktuellen Startale Benchmark DL posten?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

crizzler gibt keine aktuelleren. Menu vom 31422.134_135.2 werde ich noch vereinfachen.


----------



## OctoCore (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Der Star Tales funktioniert bei mir auch nicht mehr, wenn ich den über seine Windowsverknüpfung starte.
Dann greift der auf seine Installer-Datei zurück und repariert sich. Das heißt: die vorher gelöschten oder verschobenen Dateien sind wieder da.
Am besten startet man ihn über das StarTalesSettingsPanel. Und es reicht doch, wenn man nur eine Datei entfernt - muss nur die richtige sein: PhysXCore.dll
Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

OctoCore im Startales ordner die StarTalesSettingPanel.exe starten schon gehts wieder.


----------



## crizzler (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

StarTale Benchmark läuft nun thx für die Tips @Octocore & Gordon. Keine Ahnung ob das irgendwo bereits stand, aber die Version die es hier im Thread zum DL gab hat in den Settings nicht die Option 1920x1080. Hab das daher über die BaseEngine.ini (befindet sich im Ordner Engine/Config/) mit den Werten: ResX=1920 und ResY=1080 unter [SystemSettings] mir emöglicht. Vorsichtshalber hab ich sie dann noch schreibgeschützt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Besser so oder gibt es noch Vorschläge?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzler (29. April 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hi Gordon. Ich würde Punkt 3 komplett entfernen, da der NVIDIA Treiber doch sowieso automatisch nach dem AMD Treiber installiert wird. *Oder* ist das so zu verstehen, dass wenn man Punkt 3 auswählt, das keine AMD Treiber installiert werden (da in der Regel jeder AMD Kartenbesitzer die sowieso schon installiert hat) und nun lediglich die NVIDIA Treiber installiert werden und darauf folgend die gemoddeten Physx Treiber installiert werden?

Falls dass der Fall sein sollte, dann würde ich folgendes schreiben:

_...

Hauptmenue: Installation der Treiber:
========================

Sofern kein AMD Treiber installiert ist, soll nun ein AMD Grafikkartentreiber installiert werden?:
===============================
Druecke 1 = Ja AMD 13.4 WHQL Treiberinstallation
Druecke 2 = Ja AMD 13.5 Beta 2 Treiberinstallation
Druecke 3 = Nein, direkt mit der NVIDIA Treiberinstallation beginnen

Hinweis......

Welche PhysX Mod Treiber möchten sie installieren?
=================================
Druecke 4 für Phys X mod 0.3me Installation
Druecke 5 für Phys X mod 0.3 extended Installation

Hinweis.... (Hier kurz in einem Satz den Unterschied erklären)_



Wenn die Installation dann abgschlossen, soll diese Meldung kommen:

_Installation erfolgreich abgeschlossen!
==========================
Druecke 6 für Neustart
Druecke 7 fuer Beenden_


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hmm jetzt wird es interessant. der erste der mich in englisch angeschrieben hat. Mein mod spricht sich rum. 

31422.134_135.2 wird die tage noch ein Englisches menü erhalten.

Stay tuned.


----------



## grandekinoks2001 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt wird es interessant. der erste der mich in englisch angeschrieben hat. Mein mod spricht sich rum.
> 
> 31422.134_135.2 wird die tage noch ein Englisches menü erhalten.
> 
> Stay tuned.



waiting..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Besser so:

Bei Auswahl 1 (AMD 13.4 WHQL) oder 2 (AMD 13.5 Beta 2)
wird nVidia 314.22 Treiberinstallation 
Automatisch mit durchgefuehrt.

Wenn der AMD 13.4 WHQL oder AMD 13.5 Beta 2 installiert ist 
drücken sie Taste 3 um mit der nVidia Installation fortzufahren.

Nach der nVidia Treiberinstallation gelangen sie zum
PhysX InstallationsMenü. Dabei hat man die Wahl zwischen
PhysX mod 0.3me (alle Spiele ab Mafia II) und
PhysX0.3 extended (alle älteren Spiele).

Dann kommt die Auswahl ............

Hinweis:

Installation von PhysX Mod:
Diese wird nur Empfohlen wenn der AMD und nVidia Treiber
schon installiert ist oder man vom PhysX mod 0.3me auf den
PhysX mod 0.3 extended wechseln möchte.

Dann kommt die Auswahl ............


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

US Menü, Gut so? // is this good??

Sparachmenue / language menu

  Druecke 1 fuer Deutsch
  Press 2 for English
  Druecke/Entering (1 or 2):

  :English
  ===============================
  Run only with administrator rights!
  Run only with administrator rights!
  ===============================
  Recommend for Windows 7 and 8
  only X64 support
  ===============================

  Main Menu
  If you select 1 (13.4 WHQL AMD) or 2 (AMD 13.5 beta 2) 
  nVidia 314.22 driver installation is carried out with Automatic.
  ========
  When the 13.4 WHQL AMD or AMD 13.5 beta 2 installed
  press button 3 to continue with the nVidia installation.
  ========
  After the nVidia driver installation takes you to the PhysX 
  installation menu. Here you have the choice between:
  PhysX mod 0.3me (all games from Mafia II), and
  PhysX0.3 extended (all PhysX games).
  PhysX SDK 3 Games not working. These are the files,to the 
  identification(Game Folder):
  (PhysX3_x86.dll,PhysX3Common_x86.dll,PhysX3Cooking_x86.dll)
  ===============================
  Press 1 for AMD 13.4 WHQL driver installation
  Press 2 for AMD 13.5 beta 2 driver installation
  Press 3 for nVidia 314.22 driver installation
  ===============================
  Note:
  ========
  Installation from PhysX Mod
  This selection is only recommended when the AMD and nVidia driver
  is already installed, or you want to change from PhysXmod0.3me 
  to the PhysXmod0.3extended.
  ===============================
  Press 4 for PhysX mod 0.3 me Installation
  Press 5 for PhysX0.3 extended installation
  ===============================

  Press 6 for Restart
  Press 7 for Close
  ========
Entering (1-7):

 ######################################################################
 ######           AMD 13.4 WHQL Driver install             ###########
 ######################################################################


 ######################################################################
 ######           AMD 13.5 Beta 2 Driver install           ###########
 ######################################################################


 ######################################################################
 ######        nVidia 314.22 Beta Driver install           ###########
 ######################################################################


 PhysX Mod Menu
 ===============================
 Installation from PhysX Mod:
 ===============================
 1 PhysX mod 0.3 me
 2 PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 ===============================
 3 Restart
 4 Close
Entering (1-4):


 ######################################################################
 ######               PhysX mod 0.3 me install              ###########
 ######################################################################

 ######################################################################
 ######               PhysX mod 0.3 extended install        ###########
 ######################################################################

 ######################################################################
 #                     completed installation                         #
 ######################################################################

error
The command is incorrect.
error
Go Back to main choice


error
The command is incorrect.
error
Go Back To PhysX Mod Menu

 For accept Restart:
 1 Yes
 2 NO
Entering (1or 2):

Wenn Ja ist er Morgen Online. It so good, is next day online.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

also an deinem Englisch solltest du noch ein wenig arbeiten 
Schade nur das ich so wenig zeit morgen habe, sonst würde ich dir helfen.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So hab jetzt Hybrid PhysX  Gt640 und Sapphire Radeon HD7970 läuft supeeeer  hier schon mal ein kleines video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r1tkvJl4EuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JX3 Benchmark läuft auch 

Batman AC ebenfalls

Arma3 habe ich auch aber ich sehe dort keine options möglichkeit PhysX einzustellen o.ä 
suche noch nach einem Comparison video auf youtube oder so damit ich vergleichen kann


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



crizzler schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt das Problem. Beide Games funktionieren leider nicht mit dem Physx mod.
> 
> Warframe
> PlanetSide 2
> ...


 

Hawken funktioniert mit diesem PhysX mod habs gerade getestet werde ein video dazu hochladen um zu zeigen das es geht 
Planetside 2 werde ich auch noch testen und Warframe ebenfalls


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bist du dir sicher das Hawken funktioniert und die Effekte nicht auf dem CPU berechnet werden? Zeigt GPU-Z eine GPU-Load beim NVIDIA GPU an, wenn du Hawken spielst? Wenn ja ist das echt genial und zeig mir wie du das gemacht hast, will das auch haben


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Einzige datei die ich verschoben habe is die PhysxDevice.dll
und ja meine GT640 hat auslastung angezeigt 
video is noch am hochladen


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Moin Gordon, hab diesen Part entfernt und auch nicht korrigiert:

"Note:
========
Installation from PhysX Mod
This selection is only recommended when the AMD and nVidia driver
is already installed, or you want to change from PhysXmod0.3me 
to the PhysXmod0.3extended."

Dieser Hinweis verwirrt irgendwie nur, und würde eigentlich nur Sinn machen, wenn man schon AMD und NVIDIA Treiber (non-mod) installiert hat und beim Starten des AIO Treibers, im Menu, gleich am Anfang, beispielsweise die Option hätte, die AMD und NVIDIA Treiber Installation, durch drücken der Taste 4 zu überspringen und quasi sofort mit der Physx mod Treiber installation zu beginnen. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?




Main Menu
Type 1 to run AMD 13.4 WHQL setup
Type 2 to run AMD 13.5 beta 2 setup

Attention: The nVidia 314.22 driver setup runs automatically and without any prompt after the AMD drivers setup.
========
Type 3 to skip the setup of AMD drivers(13.4 WHQL AMD or AMD 13.5 beta 2, if they are already installed)
to continue with the nVidia drivers setup.
========
After the completion of the nVidia driver installation, it will run the PhysX mod setup routine.
It will show the following options:
PhysX mod 0.3me (supports all games - recommended), and
PhysX0.3 extended (includes older versions of PhysX for better compatibally).
PhysX SDK 3 games are currenlty not supported. To identify PhysX 3 Versions, check if any files
like PhysX3_x86.dll, PhysX3Common_x86.dll, PhysX3Cooking _x86.dll exists in your game folder.
===============================
Press 1 to run AMD 13.4 WHQL driver setup
Press 2 to run AMD 13.5 beta 2 driver setup
Press 3 to run nVidia 314.22 driver setup
===============================
Note:
========
PhysX Mod Setup
===============================
Press 4 to run the PhysX mod 0.3 me setup
Press 5 to run the PhysX0.3 extended setup
===============================

Press 6 to restart
Press 7 to exit
========
Entering (1-7):


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



FairLight_V1 schrieb:


> Einzige datei die ich verschoben habe is die PhysxDevice.dll
> und ja meine GT640 hat auslastung angezeigt
> video is noch am hochladen



Welchen Physx mod hast du installiert den 0.3me oder die extended version?

Hab die Physxdevice.dll auch gelöscht aber die GPU Load meiner NVIDIA ist immer noch 0%


EDIT: Oder hast du irgendeine der physxdevice.dll's aus dem NVIDIA ordner in den Hawken ordner reinkopiert?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

nein habe nur diese datei Gelöscht bzw auf den desktop gezogen

habe den extended installiert weil da alle games unterstützt werden auch wenn es nicht so stabil ist richtig?
und 0.3me ist stabil aber nicht alle unterstützt richtig?

kann ich einfach zwischen 0.3me und extended wechseln?

oder muss ich alles wieder neu installieren ?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2LKcvGT9AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hawken mit PhysX mod extended installation 
PhysXDevice.dll desktop/löschen hauptsache aus dem ordner raus
dann ingame auf High (Nvidia Only) gestellt Hawken restart und voila Hawken Mit PhsyX und über die Nvidia GPU genießen 
auslastung war von 20-77% alles dabei je nach in-game anforderung 

Tutorial mission bis zum ende 20-58% dann in der "arena" bis zu 77% mit mehreren zerstörten Mech´s

Ps.: Youtube verarbeitet noch und somit ist es noch nicht in HD

edit: 1080p verfügbar


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hab mir zwar jetzt auch mal den physx extended mod auf das System installiert, aber hab immer noch 0% GPU Load. Alle Physx Effekte werden immer noch auf dem CPU ausgeführt. Naja nicht weiter tragisch, da ich Hawken nur zu Testzwecken installiert habe.

EDIT: Zur Frage ob man zwischen extended und non extended hin und her wechseln kann, ja kann man. Im Endeffekt enthält der extended mod ja einfach die älteren Physx Bibliotheken.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

das heisst das PhysX mod 0.3me erweitert ist bzw neuer?


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Physx mod extended und 0.3 me können eigentlich das gleiche der Unterschied ist nur, das die extended Version noch zusätzlich die Physx Bibliotheken vor der Version 2.7.x enthalten, also 2.6.4, 2.6.3, ... 2.5.0, bis hin zu 2.3.1. Ich glaube Gordon hat die alten Bibliothen hinzugepackt zwecks besserer Kompatibilität mit älteren Spielen. Aber er wird sich sicherlich noch selbst dazu zu Wort melden. Also ich konnte eigentlich mit dem Physx mod 0.3 me alle Physx Games spielen außer meine 3 genannten Warframe, PlanetSide2 und Hawken.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

ah ok danke  super naja ich bin heute leider nicht dazu gekommen warframe oder PLanetside 2 zu testen 
werde mich aber morgen damit mal auseinander setzten (über nacht bei steam laden)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawken benutzt die PhysX SDK 2.8.4.8 und das kann vielleicht funktionieren aber, das Game prüft nach jeden Start die Dateien, daher 50/50 Chance. 
Warframe, PlanetSide2 und Catzilla nutzen die PhysX SDK 3.x nicht möglich zu aktivieren. 
crizzler was soll das??


> PhysX0.3 extended (includes older versions of PhysX for better compatibally).


Woher willst du das wissen??
PhysX0.3_extended habe ich ältere Bibiliotheken mit mods unterzogen und eingefügt, diese sind aber eigentlich nur für ältere games.

Ich brauche zu der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ik-installer-amd-nv-incl-269.html#post5240596 eine gute Übersetzung (nix hinzuerfinden, vereinfachen kann man).
Hier noch mal in Deutsch:


Spoiler



===============================
 Nur als Administrator ausfuehren!
 Nur als Administrator ausfuehren!
 ===============================
 empfohlen fuer Windows 7 und 8 
 nur X64 Support
 ===============================

 Haupmenue
 ========
 Bei Auswahl 1 (AMD 13.4 WHQL) oder Auswahl 2 (AMD 13.5 Beta 2)
 wird nVidia 314.22 Treiberinstallation Automatisch mit 
 durchgefuehrt.
 ========
 Wenn der AMD 13.4 WHQL oder AMD 13.5 Beta 2 installiert ist 
 druecken sie Taste 3 um mit der nVidia Installation forzufahren.
 ========
 Nach der nVidia Treiberinstallation gelangen sie zum
 PhysX InstallationsMenue. Dabei hat man die Wahl zwischen
 PhysX mod 0.3me (alle Spiele ab Mafia II) und
 PhysX0.3 extended (alle PhysX Spiele ).
 ===============================
 Druecke 1 fuer AMD 13.4 WHQL Treiberinstallation
 Druecke 2 fuer AMD 13.5 Beta 2 Treiberinstallation
 Druecke 3 fuer nVidia 314.22 Treiberinstallation
 ===============================
 Hinweis:
 ========
 Installation von PhysX Mod:
 Diese Auswahl wird nur Empfohlen wenn der AMD und nVidia Treiber
 schon installiert ist oder man vom PhysX mod 0.3me auf den
 PhysX mod 0.3 extended wechseln moechten.
 ===============================
 Druecke 4 fuer PhysX mod 0.3me Installation
 Druecke 5 fuer PhysX0.3 extended Installation
 ===============================

 Druecke 6 fuer Neustart
 Druecke 7 fuer Beenden
 ========
 Eingabe (1-7):


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawken benutzt die PhysX SDK 2.8.4.8 und das kann vielleicht funktionieren aber, das Game prüft nach jeden Start die Dateien, daher 50/50 Chance.
> Warframe, PlanetSide2 und Catzilla nutzen die PhysX SDK 3.x nicht möglich zu aktivieren.
> crizzler was soll das??
> 
> ...


 
dürfte ich dir vllt. behilflich sein bei der übersetzung?

edit:
ich war einfach mal so frei  wenn nicht nehm ichs wieder raus


Spoiler



===============================
Run as Administrator only!
Run as Administrator only!
===============================
Recommended for Windows 7 and 8
only X64 Support
===============================

Main menu
========
If Selection 1 (AMD 13.4 WHQL) or Selection 2 (AMD 13.5 Beta 2)
the nVidia 314.22 Driver will be automatically installed.
========
If the AMD 13.4 WHQL or AMD 13.5 Beta 2 driver is installed 
press 3 to continue with the nVidia installation.
========
After the nVidia driver installation you will be directed 
to the PhysX Installation menu.
There you have the choice between
PhysX mod 0.3me (All Games from Mafia II) and 
PhysX0.3 extended (all PhysX games).
===============================
Press 1 for AMD 13.4 WHQL driver installation
Press 2 for AMD 13.5 Beta 2 driver installation
Press 3 for nVidia 314.22 driver installation
===============================
Notice:
========
This selection is only recommended if the AMD and nVidia driver
is already installed or if you want to switch from the
PhysX mod 0.3me to PhysX0.3 extended 
===============================
Press 4 for PhysX mod 0.3me installation
Press 5 for PhysX0.3 extended installation 
===============================

Press 6 for a restart
Press 7 for exit
========
Enter (1-7):


----------



## crizzler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Weil ich das weiß, und ich 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, ein paar Beiträge über deinem Post schreibe ich genau, dass du diese für ältere Games hinzugefügt hast, was ergo zu einer besseren Kompatibilität führt, da mehr Spiele möglicherweise funktionieren. Das ist doch deine Absicht oder? Und ganz ehrlich gewöhne dir einen anderen Ton an und lern Deutsch und Englisch. Respekt zu deiner Arbeit bekommst du von mir, aber für dein kommunikatives Feingefühl sicher nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

crizzler denn extended überarbeite ich noch da in der reg noch einige fehler sind. Und Sorry wenn ich so  rüber gekommen bin, war nicht meine Absicht. 

FairLight_V1 THX, werde mir deine und dir von crizzler zusammentragen. Dauert aber noch einige Tage. 

Daher Achtung. Der PhysX mod 0.3 extended bekommt die tage ein update, reg ist nicht ganz sauber. Könnte am liebsten    . Daher sorry für meine schlechte Laune.


----------



## fleshless909 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich habe hier eine MSI N210-MD1GD3H (Geforce 210 mit 1Gb) rumliegen.
Kann ich sie einbauen und PhysX nutzen bzw. bringt sie was oder lassen.


----------



## Deray (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hm... das ganze ist irgendwie zu Unübersichtlich... und wirklich sehr viele Grammatikfehler..  Normal mecker ich ja nicht da drüber aber das ganze kann man leider nur sehr schwer nachvollziehen


> *Oder
> 
> Der neue PhysX Mod Treiber*
> 
> ...



Wann baue ich da welche Grafikkarte ein? Das wird nirgends erwähnt  für einen der sich etwas weniger auskennt schwer nachzuvollziehen... Ich hab das leider noch nicht getestet oder sonstiges da ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe aber ich bin einer der sich das ganze erstmal durchliest.... Prägung durch die Schule.. da Ich mal im Chemieunterricht sowas wie einen Psychologentest hatte 
Der ging wie folgt:


Spoiler



Schritt 1: Falte ein papier in der mitte
Schritt 2: Falte es nochmal
Schritt 3: Nun scheidest du innerste ecke mit einer schere ab
Schritt 4: Falte das ganze nochmal
Schritt 5: Nochmals die innerste Ecke abschneiden
das ging immer so weiter bis
Schritt 11: Beachte schritt 1-10 nicht
Schritt 12:Nimm einfach ein Papier und schreib deinen namen drauf
Schritt 13: Und nun lehn dich zurück und schau was deine Klassenkameraden machen...



Seitdem... Nie wieder arbeiten bevor ich das ganze durchgelesen hab.... Aber leider hilft hier mir selbst das nicht weiter...
Ich könnte dir auch dabei helfen die Textparts zu überarbeiten  Würde dir das ganze per PN schicken  Nicht böse aufnehmen oder so ob du es letztendlich übernimmst ist ja dann deine Sache 

PS: Eine Erläuterung zu der Tabelle wo die GraKa's in Stufen aufgeteilt sind wäre gut, ich mein mit ein bisschen Grips findet man schon heraus das dies höchstwahrscheinlich die Karten sind die am besten zueinander passen, aber... Der Mensch ist nunmal faul


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Wann baue ich da welche Grafikkarte ein? Das wird nirgends erwähnt für einen der sich etwas weniger auskennt schwer nachzuvollziehen... Ich hab das leider noch nicht getestet oder sonstiges da ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe aber ich bin einer der sich das ganze erstmal durchliest.... Prägung durch die Schule.. da Ich mal im Chemieunterricht sowas wie einen Psychologentest hatte


Du solltest bei der Konsole beiben, wenn du nicht gewillt bist dich mit dem Thema PC  ( oder Hybrid PhysX) einzulesen oder auseinanderzusetzen.  
Mafia 2-Tipps: Physx-Crack für Nvidia- und Ati-Grafikkarte nutzen



> PS: Eine Erläuterung zu der Tabelle wo die GraKa's in Stufen aufgeteilt sind wäre gut, ich mein mit ein bisschen Grips findet man schon heraus das dies höchstwahrscheinlich die Karten sind die am besten zueinander passen, aber...


Die Erläuterung steht in der Tabelle unter Wertung. Mehr braucht man da nicht zu wissen um zwei Grakas  für Hybrid_PhysX zu kombinieren.  



> Der Mensch ist nunmal faul


 Womit es wohl dann sein ( "dein")  Problem wäre.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke Hawky1980. 



fleshless909 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine MSI N210-MD1GD3H (Geforce 210 mit 1Gb) rumliegen.
> Kann ich sie einbauen und PhysX nutzen bzw. bringt sie was oder lassen.


Die Geforce 210 kann kein PhysX.

Hawky1980 kannst ja mal testen, der neue PhysX0.3_extended fix. Fehler in der Reg beseitigt.

Dann stimmt es nämlich, crizzler der PhysX0.3_extended mit fix is jetzt ein guter mod, hatte bei JX3 von 108 auf 132 FPS Gewinn. Der PhysX mod 0.3me ist nur noch empfohlen. Update mit Englisch kommt die kommende woche. 
Muss erst mal GTA4 EFLC zocken(abreagieren).


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Danke Hawky1980.


Kein Thema.  ( Dein TS ist heute  aber leer ) 



> Hawky1980 kannst ja mal testen, der neue PhysX0.3_extended fix. Fehler in der Reg beseitigt.


 
Mach ich doch glatt.


----------



## Deray (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Du solltest bei der Konsole beiben, wenn du nicht gewillt bist dich mit dem Thema PC  ( oder Hybrid PhysX) einzulesen oder auseinanderzusetzen.


Ihhh... Konsole... Das einzige was ich da hab ist nen nDS :O  Naja, Sorry... bin halt über das GraKa Forum auf das Thema gestoßen (hörte sich interessant an da ich halt nur wusste das PhysX von nVidia kommt) und ich hab mich halt eher dadrauf bezogen das das ganze etwas unübersichtlich ist da es ein wenig durch den Google Übersetzer gequetscht aussieht 
Und ich bin sehr wohl gewollt mich etwas genauer zu informieren drum hab ich mich ein wenig durch die Seite gelesen.
Sagen wir es so... Das hier war mein erster Kontakt zu dem ganzen  Das das ganze funktioniert habe ich ja nicht angezweifelt... 
Nur dass das irgendwie optisch nicht gerade "schick" angerichet ist 


> Die Erläuterung steht in der Tabelle unter Wertung. Mehr braucht man da nicht zu wissen um zwei Grakas  für Hybrid_PhysX zu kombinieren.


Nun... Gut.. Hab ich ja verstanden... Aber manch andrer... Soll ja immer einen geben 




> Womit es wohl dann sein ( "dein")  Problem wäre.


 
Ich glaube das liegt bei jedem.. Ich hatte mich ja angeboten mich da durch zu wurschteln


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Deray schrieb:


> Ihhh... Konsole... Das einzige was ich da hab ist nen nDS :O  Naja, Sorry... bin halt über das GraKa Forum auf das Thema gestoßen (hörte sich interessant an da ich halt nur wusste das PhysX von nVidia kommt) und ich hab mich halt eher dadrauf bezogen das das ganze etwas unübersichtlich ist da es ein wenig durch den Google Übersetzer gequetscht aussieht
> Und ich bin sehr wohl gewollt mich etwas genauer zu informieren drum hab ich mich ein wenig durch die Seite gelesen.
> Sagen wir es so... Das hier war mein erster Kontakt zu dem ganzen  Das das ganze funktioniert habe ich ja nicht angezweifelt...
> Nur dass das irgendwie optisch nicht gerade "schick" angerichet ist


Aber die Information wie man mit einer Nvidia Karte in Verbindung mit einer AMD/ Ati Karte zu den gewünschten Partikeleffekten kommt, hast du ja wohl bekommen, oder etwa nicht?  Von daher hat der Threat sein Ziel erfüllt und muss nicht auch noch ein Schönheitwettbewerb gewinnen. Kannst froh sein, dass es Leute wie Gordon gibt, die sich die Mühe machen brauchbare Physx Treiber (Mods) für uns User zu basteln.  



> Nun... Gut.. Hab ich ja verstanden...Aber manch andrer... Soll ja immer einen geben


Na das freut mich doch, und manch Anderer wirds ja dann wohl auch verstanden haben. Wenn nicht, sind wir hier die richtigen Ansprechpartner falls doch jemandem was unklar erscheint.



> Ich glaube das liegt bei jedem.. Ich hatte mich ja angeboten mich da durch zu wurschteln


Na siehste, auch du wirst früher oder später ans Ziel kommen. Bei Komplikationen kannst du dich immer noch melden, denn dann wird dir auch gern geholfen.

@Gordon
Der Fix geht, und auch Mafia2 läuft jetzt mit dem Extended Mod. 
Mit welchem Setting lief denn bei dir der JX3?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

PhysX0.3 extended Fix muss ich danach neustarten?
oder gehts direkt habe ihn auch gerade ausgeführt

Danke Gordon!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Deray nein ich überlasse dir nicht den Thread. Die Anleitung ist extrem einfach und brauch kein schick.

Hawky1980 ich meinte star tales mit 1280x1024 AF+AA off , HDR+DOF+MotionBlur on. 137 A-FPS 

FairLight_V1 immer Neustart machen, besser ist es.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 ich meinte star tales mit 1280x1024 AF+AA off , HDR+DOF+MotionBlur on. 137 A-FPS


 
Mit HD7950 + 640GT? Ach ja - die Konfig steht ja auch so in deiner Sig. Ich ziehe die Frage zurück.


----------



## chriskotschi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo Gordon-1979
Du kannst mir bestimmt helfen.

Ich habe eine 7970 mit6gb und würde gerne eine NVIDIA wegen den physx über crossfire laufen lassen.
Mein CPU ist der i5 3570k, 16 GB ram, ein Z77 Mainboard.

Ich möchte viel Leistung rausholen, der stromfaktor steht zwar im Hintergrund aber ist auch nicht unwichtig.
Ich will wirklich lange was von meinem PC haben, deswegen soll er top Leistung haben.
Welche NVIDIA würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
Preislich würde ich zwar gerne unter 100 bleiben aber mehr würde ich auch in kauf nehmen.

Gruß chris


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

siehe 1. Seite Tabelle


----------



## abi07mode (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

ich habe eine 7950 mit 12.104.0.0 (Catalyst 13.4) / Win7 64 und hatte eine 8800GT verbaut und habe alles so gemacht wie es im 1. post beschrieben ist. leider habe ich nicht wirklich einen erfolg spüren können, keine benchmarks wie z.b. 3DMark 2013 & Geeks3D_PhysX_FluidMark_v1.5.2 haben einen positives ergebnis gehabt, alles war beim alten. habe ich denn etwa was falsch gemacht? THX


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



chriskotschi schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon-1979
> Du kannst mir bestimmt helfen.
> 
> Ich habe eine 7970 mit6gb und würde gerne eine NVIDIA wegen den physx über crossfire laufen lassen.
> ...


 GT 640.


abi07mode schrieb:


> ich habe eine 7950 mit 12.104.0.0 (Catalyst 13.4) / Win7 64 und hatte eine 8800GT verbaut und habe alles so gemacht wie es im 1. post beschrieben ist. leider habe ich nicht wirklich einen erfolg spüren können, keine benchmarks wie z.b. 3DMark 2013 & Geeks3D_PhysX_FluidMark_v1.5.2 haben einen positives ergebnis gehabt, alles war beim alten. habe ich denn etwa was falsch gemacht? THX


 1,. seite bitte das lesen:
PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen
und unter Vorrausetzung PhysX games. 3DMark 2013 hat kein PhysX.


----------



## chriskotschi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

@ Gordon

Vielen dank für die Info, find ich super wie du dich hier kümmerst!

Jetzt noch eine kleine frage und zwar... Ich habe mir von einer anderen Seite sagen lassen das die ATI bzw. AMD Grafikkarte dann an Leistung einstecken müsste, so ca. 20%

Ist das wahr? Würde sich der Einbau trotzdem lohnen?
Ich persönlich würde gerne aber wenn es die Leistung dann schwächt wäre das ja nicht so gut.

Großes Lob an dich noch, hilfst mir bis jetzt sehr gut weiter


----------



## FairLight_V1 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Nabend sagt mal hat einer erfahrung mit Alice Madness Returns PhysX kompatibilität?
habs ingame auf Hoch stehen aber die auslastung der GT640 bleibt bei 0%

Edit: Hat sich erledigt! seite 260 hier im forum steht es gepostet von crizzler!
Danke dafür und sorry für die dumme frage

Edit2: doch nicht erledigt haha Spiel starten Bildschirm schwarz und BOOM bluescreen habe genau das gemacht was im post stand irgend eine idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hmmm treiber bug. 

Lade jetzt den 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE.exe Hoch mit Deutsch und Englisch. Der neue PhysX0.3_extended ist auch mit drin.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4c51aqbjs8w086/31422.134_135.2_EN_DE.exe

Hier Das US Menü (THX an crizzler und FairLight_V1)


Spoiler



Main Menu
 Type 1 to run AMD 13.4 WHQL setup
 Type 2 to run AMD 13.5 beta 2 setup

 Attention: The nVidia 314.22 driver setup runs automatically and without any prompt after the AMD drivers setup.
 ========
 Type 3 to skip the setup of AMD drivers(13.4 WHQL AMD or AMD 13.5 beta 2, if they are already installed)
 to continue with the nVidia drivers setup.
 ========
 After the completion of the nVidia driver installation, it will run the PhysX mod setup routine.
 It will show the following options:
 PhysX mod 0.3me (supports all games - recommended), and
 PhysX0.3 extended (includes older versions of PhysX for better compatibally).
 PhysX SDK 3 games are currenlty not supported. To identify PhysX 3 Versions, check if any files
 like PhysX3_x86.dll, PhysX3Common_x86.dll, PhysX3Cooking _x86.dll exists in your game folder.
 ===============================
 Press 1 to run AMD 13.4 WHQL driver setup
 Press 2 to run AMD 13.5 beta 2 driver setup
 Press 3 to run nVidia 314.22 driver setup
 ===============================
 Note:
 ========
 PhysX Mod Setup

 Notice:
 ========
 This selection is only recommended if the AMD and nVidia driver
 is already installed or if you want to switch from the
 PhysX mod 0.3me to PhysX0.3 extended 
 ===============================
 Press 4 to run the PhysX mod 0.3 me setup
 Press 5 to run the PhysX0.3 extended setup
 ===============================

 Press 6 for a restart
 Press 7 for exit
 ========
 Entering (1-7):



Problem, meine Dropbox ist zu voll. 2.48 habe ich und 2.4 GB darf ich nur.
damit ich mehr Speicher erhalte


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich würd dir ja gerne was an Volumen geben, aber hab schon ne DropBox 
Versuchs mal mit GoogleDrive


----------



## Ziradon (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich ein Lob für das tolle Treiberpaket aussprechen. Funktioniert wunderbar mit meiner 7979 und GT640.

Allerdings werde ich die 7970 gegen eine Nvidia Karte ersetzen. 

Nun die Frage: Muss ich bei der Deinstallation des Physx Mods irgendwas beachten, oder reicht es wenn ich den AMD-, Nvidiatreiber und das Nvidia Physx deinstalliere? Bleibt irgendwas von dem Mod in der Registry hängen?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Info.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Auf Laufwerk C, Programm x86, den nvidia Ordner löschen und mit driver sweeper den Rest von nvidia entfernen. Fertig.


----------



## Sirkuflex1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Metro LL soll ja Morgen erscheinen,

kann man schon etwas zur Unterstützung des Rechenknechts für advanced physx sagen?

Hätte noch ne gtx 570 die Arbeit benötigt 

bzw. denkt ihr die Karte wird auch für LL overpowered sein?


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Och die GT640 steckt das Advanced Physx ganz gut weg. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Zu Metro LL kann ich zwar nichts sagen, aber ich habe ja die 560Ti als Sklave - und die bringt zumindest bei anderen PhysX-Sachen noch eine gute Schaufel mehr als eine GT640 (bei weniger Auslastung).
Da muss sich die 570 bestimmt nicht verstecken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Sirkuflex1 schrieb:


> Metro LL soll ja Morgen erscheinen,
> 
> kann man schon etwas zur Unterstützung des Rechenknechts für advanced physx sagen?
> 
> ...


 Metro werde ich demnächst mal testen. Eine GTX 570 ist extrem overdressed. 
Benutzung ist daher deine Entscheidung.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Dafür ist sie umsonst - man muss kein Extrageld ausgeben, weil schon vorhanden. 
Der größte Haken, den ich sehe, ist der Stromverbrauch auf Dauer - wenn die Karte ständig im Rechner steckt und nichts zu tun hat.
Meine 560Ti erhöht den Idlestromverbrauch des Rechners um flotte 15 W (an der Steckdose gemessen), wenn sie Saft hat.
Eine 570er wird sich viel deutlicher bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hey Gordon, auf dich wartet Arbeit.  
PhysX System Software 9.13.0325 Download


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawky1980 schon mit den extendet getestet?


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bin grad dran.  Hast du beim letzten AIO Treiber den NV Treiber gewechselt?

Edit: Die neue Physx Version läuft.  Mit Metro LL, Borderlands2 Batman AA/AC.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawky1980 eigentlich nicht, sollte nur der US Treiber(314.22) sein.
Ich werde den 31422.134_135.2.exe aus der Dropbox nehmen und Packe ihn bei Uploaded rein.
Der 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE.exe bleibt in der Dropbox. Jemand Einwände dazu? Wenn Ja, dann ein Plan wie es noch geht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

GoogleDrive  Kostenlose 15Gb oder 100GB für 5€
Könnte dir auch anbieten, dass ich das hoste


----------



## reinhardrudi (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

moin
na dann werd ich das auchmal testen mit AIO.


```
31422.134_135.2.exe
vor 4 Wochen ·  666,3 MB
```
ganz schön groß! 

PhysX extended?? unterschied zum normalen?brauch ich den extended-fix noch nachträglich??oder ist die version im AIO final?

edit:
sodele-installiert,hab auf 2gedrückt (AMD Beta) dann lief alles von alleine durch-aber ich konnte nicht auswählen ob Physx extended oder normal-da die install. ja durchlief!!welche wurde denn jetzt bei der inatallations routine installiert??
mfg und THX für deine arbeit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

physx0.3_extended-fix ist da nicht mit enthalten.
physx0.3_extended unterstützt alles PhysX games, physx0.3 me nur die ab Mafia 2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...staller-amd-nv-incl-physx0.3_extended-fix.zip

Dieser ist alles drin, Aktuell und 2 Sprachig. Besseres Menü und guter Erklärung. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r4c51aqbjs8w086/31422.134_135.2_EN_DE.exe


----------



## bruchpilot94 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Moin,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt PhysX von einer 220GT berechnen zu lassen. Laut deiner Tabelle passt die ja nicht zu meinem restsystem, aber würde die Karte dann nur limitieren oder wie darf ich das verstehen ?
PC siehe Sig.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



bruchpilot94 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt PhysX von einer 220GT berechnen zu lassen. Laut deiner Tabelle passt die ja nicht zu meinem restsystem, aber würde die Karte dann nur limitieren oder wie darf ich das verstehen ?
> PC siehe Sig.


 
naja gt640 wäre schon besser aber ich schätze mal das die trotz allem mehr berechnen kann als deine cpu.
probiers einfach aus


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



bruchpilot94 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt PhysX von einer 220GT berechnen zu lassen. Laut deiner Tabelle passt die ja nicht zu meinem restsystem, aber würde die Karte dann nur limitieren oder wie darf ich das verstehen ?
> PC siehe Sig.


Die GT 220 wird limitieren bei PhysX Games. Die Leistung liegt so bei einer 8600 GTS.


pagani-s schrieb:


> naja gt640 wäre schon besser aber ich schätze mal das die trotz allem mehr berechnen kann als deine cpu.
> probiers einfach aus


Genau, einfach testen, aber bei Mafia II wird er bei PhysX mittel nicht über 40 FPS kommen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Mich interessiert welche Nvidia Karte ich zu meiner Asus Radeon HD 7950 Direct CUII dazu stecken kann um Physx nutzen zu können. Ist das denn schwer das alles einzustellen oder geht es so ähnlich wie eine Treiber Installation fasst von selbst? Muss es denn eine teure DX11 fähige Karte sein oder würde eine günstige Karte ohne DX11 reichen? Und hätte man dann irgendwelche nachteile gegenüber teurere Karten?


----------



## Apollo89 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benutze nun schon seit geraumer Zeit die Kombination aus ATI Radeon HD 6870 und einer GTX 260.
Ich habe nun einmal alle ATI/Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert, 
     ->mit Driver Sweeper alle Treiberleichen entfernt
     ->Neustart 
und mit dem "AIO 31422.134_135.2 Treiber" eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.

Seitdem bekomme ich z.B. bei Borderlands 2 immer einen Bluescreen mit Hinweis auf nvlddmkm.sys .
Diese Datei wird von Driver Sweeper gefunden und entfernt, sprich der Hinweis auf Seite 1 wird bei mir schon durch das Programm durchgeführt.

Die gleiche Prozedur habe ich auch mit dem AIO Beta Treiber  durchgeführt. => Mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Habt jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp für mich, was zu dem Fehler führt und wie ich ihn beheben kann?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juni 2013)

Apollo89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich benutze nun schon seit geraumer Zeit die Kombination aus ATI Radeon HD 6870 und einer GTX 260.
> Ich habe nun einmal alle ATI/Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert,
> ...



Lass den Blöden Driver Sweeper weg. Der hat mir das gesammte OS zerschossen und ich durfte alles neu installieren.


----------



## Apollo89 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



godfather22 schrieb:


> Lass den Blöden Driver Sweeper weg. Der hat mir das gesammte OS zerschossen und ich durfte alles neu installieren.



Danke für die Warnung .

Bis jetzt habe ich das Programm ausschließlich nur für die vollständige Entfernung des Bildschirmtreibers von Nvidia benutzt.
Das Programm zeigt vorher die zu löschenden Dateien und Registry-Einträge zum Glück ja an und bis jetzt hat er bei mir keine Dateien angezeigt, welche nicht mit dem Nvidia Paket zu tun hatten.

Vorher habe ich ohne das Programm zu benutzen aber leider auch den Bluescreen bekommen und
erst nachdem mögliche "Treiberleichen" als Ursache des Problems genannt wurden kam das Programm zum Einsatz.

Hast du bezüglich des Problems vielleicht noch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## DjangOC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Würde das ganze auch mit ner GTX590 gehn?

Und könnte man das auch machen wenn man auch ein 7970 CF hat? Oder müsste das board 4 Way soupporten?


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Jepp, läuft auch mit Crossfire!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Apollo89 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich benutze nun schon seit geraumer Zeit die Kombination aus ATI Radeon HD 6870 und einer GTX 260.
> Ich habe nun einmal alle ATI/Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert,
> ...


 
Also AMD und nVidia komplett deinstallieren.
*Driversweeper  AMD und nVidia bereinigen* (godfather22 dann hast du was falsch gemacht.)
Den 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE nehmen, ist gut abgestimmt.
Den PhysX mod extendet mal auswählen.

DjangOC es geht sogar 2x HD6990 oder HD7990 + GTX690 .  ---> dazu sollte man aber ein 12 kerner(noch besser 2x 12 kerne) mit je 4.5GHz haben.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ist das jetzt Ironie? Weil ein 12 Kerner zum spielen? Wo wäre da der Sinn?


----------



## DjangOC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Wahrscheinlich ein 6 Kerner - also 12 Treader so wie der I7 990X (wie ich ihn zum B-Day bekomme)


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Verrückt was die Kids heutzutage alles in den A**** geschoben bekommen.


----------



## DjangOC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hey, ich muss dafür ne Woche auf den Bau arbeiten gehn, gut fmdafür bekomm ich ein RIIIBE +I7 990X + G.S. TridentX 8Gb 2.4GHz CL 10 Riegel - nah, wird da einer Eifersüchtig?


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

_Eifersüchtig? Mein junger Padawan, ich bin doppelt so alt wie du. Glaub mir, aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Find es halt nur unverständlich was Kinder heutzutage alles bekommen. 

Aber gut ... die einen werden immer frühreifer und werden mit 15 schon Vater, und Typen wie du, sind dann wahrscheinlich mit 30 immer noch Jungfrau, weil sie nur Technik im Kopf haben, und mit Frauen nichts anzufangen wissen.  _



Um aber noch einmal auf das Thema hier zurück zu kommen. Ich brauche eine PhysX-Karte, da ich meine weggeben musste, da sie nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse passt. 3 Doppel-Slot-Karten will es einfach nicht nehmen. 

Nun brauche ich also eine Single-Slot. Welche wäre da die kräftigste? Die GT 640?


----------



## DjangOC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ach grosser Meister Joda

Vlt. Kaufst du dir ne OCCasions nVidia Quadro FX 3800, ich denke da es sich um ne CAD Graka handelt, sollte diese schon was an leistung haben. 
Begründung, die K20X Power Karte für PCs ist eigentlich das gleiche wie eine Quadro K5000 ohne Graka ausgänge.


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Nun brauche ich also eine Single-Slot. Welche wäre da die kräftigste? Die GT 640?



Für dein Heimspielzeug reicht die GT640 völlig aus.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Das ist ja mein neues altes Profil und nicht aktuell! 



DjangOC schrieb:


> Vlt. Kaufst du dir ne OCCasions nVidia Quadro FX 3800, ich denke da es sich um ne CAD Graka handelt, sollte diese schon was an leistung haben.
> Begründung, die K20X Power Karte für PCs ist eigentlich das gleiche wie eine Quadro K5000 ohne Graka ausgänge.



Kann es sein, dass du voll der Dummschwätzer bist? Kein Wunder dass du in der OverclockingStation raus geflogen bist!


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



unLieb schrieb:


> Das ist ja mein neues altes Profil und nicht aktuell!



Und was wäre deine aktuelle Hardware?


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Dieses!


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Da die beiden 6950 in etwas der Leistung der 7970 entsprechen, reicht auch da die GT640.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Naja, selbst wenn es nicht reichen würde, ist die wohl die stärkste Single-Slot-Karte die ich habe finden können. Stärkere gibt es nur als Dual-Slot. Aber das passt einfach nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse. 

Oder ich müsste mir ein neues Gehäuse holen. Aber nun EXTRA nur um PhysX haben zu können ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, damit eine stärkere Karte reinpasst ist auch irgendwie Schwachsinn.


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



unLieb schrieb:


> Naja, selbst wenn es nicht reichen würde, ist die wohl die stärkste Single-Slot-Karte die ich habe finden können. Stärkere gibt es nur als Dual-Slot. Aber das passt einfach nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse.
> Oder ich müsste mir ein neues Gehäuse holen. Aber nun EXTRA nur um PhysX haben zu können ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, damit eine stärkere Karte reinpasst ist auch irgendwie Schwachsinn.



Jup, seh ich auch so.  Die GT640 hat genug Dampf um die PhysxPartikel ordendlich darzustellen. 

Bei mir wurde es auch recht enge.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

*lach* Ist deine PhysX-Karte unter den beiden AMD's? Verrückt! Ja so ähnlich könnte es bei mir dann auch aussehen! 

Aber wozu hast du beide Crossfire-Brücken drauf?


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



unLieb schrieb:


> *lach* Ist deine PhysX-Karte unter den beiden AMD's? Verrückt! Ja so ähnlich könnte es bei mir dann auch aussehen!


Ja das kleine graue Etwas ist die Zotac GT640 1GB.  Viel Platz hab ich da zwischen den Karten nicht mehr. 
Musste peer Biosmod den Lüfter der GT640 auf 5-25% drosseln, weil die Karte so nah am PSU hängt war sie mit 30% min Drehzahl da nicht grade leise. Aber das wirst du dann schon selber sehen/ hören. 



> Aber wozu hast du beide Crossfire-Brücken drauf?


Na weil ichs kann.
Im Grunde ist es aber egal ob eine oder zwei Bridge.


----------



## unLieb (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ahhhh, eine Zotac wollte ich mir dann auch holen. Obwohl mir eine MSI lieber wäre, damit schön alles von einem Hersteller ist. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. ^^


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



unLieb schrieb:


> Ahhhh, eine Zotac wollte ich mir dann auch holen. Obwohl mir eine MSI lieber wäre, damit schön alles von einem Hersteller ist. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. ^^


 
Die Zotac ist die Günstigste, und von MSI gibs leider keine Singleslot. Such dir am besten die mit den  leisesten Lüfter raus. 2gb Ram sind nicht von Nöten.
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GT 640, Bauweise: Single-Slot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert welche Nvidia Karte ich zu meiner Asus Radeon HD 7950 Direct CUII dazu stecken kann um Physx nutzen zu können. Ist das denn schwer das alles einzustellen oder geht es so ähnlich wie eine Treiber Installation fasst von selbst? Muss es denn eine teure DX11 fähige Karte sein oder würde eine günstige Karte ohne DX11 reichen? Und hätte man dann irgendwelche nachteile gegenüber teurere Karten?


 
Eine ausführliche Anleitung steht ja in Gordons Ursprungsposting - einzustellen gibt es dabei auf nVidia-Seite nichts, es wird nur installiert und dann hofft man, dass es funktioniert. 
Das mit der Karte - naja, wenn man noch eine passende nVidia-Karte aus Gordons Tabelle herumliegen hat, kann man einfach mal ausprobieren, ob es grundsätzlich funktioniert.
Wenn man extra eine Karte anschaffen muss, wird's natürlich komplizierter.
Manche alte DX10-Karten haben keine nennenswerten Stromsparfunktionen - die laufen immer mit vollem Takt und heizen rum, auch wenn sie nicht viel zu tun haben.
Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen einer 8800gt und einer GTX 560Ti - die lagen hier rum - und habe die 560Ti genommen, obwohl sie in Gordons Tabelle als "nicht empfehlenswert" gekennzeichnet ist.  Die taktet sich wenigstens runter, wenn sie nichts zu tun hat und zieht dann relativ wenig Saft. Mehr PhysX-Leistung als die 8800gt hat sie natürlich auch.
Bei Kauf muss man sich erstmal überlegen, wieviel man anlegen möchte - und danach die Karte wählen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

GT 640 ist immer die beste Wahl. dabei ist Low Profile praktisch. 

Hawky1980 mein Gigiabyte ist schrott. Habe mir jetzt ein MSI 990XA GD55 geholt. Geiles teil. 

Extreme PhysX karten kann man mit undervolting und underclocking zum sparen zwingen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Hawky1980 mein Gigiabyte ist schrott. Habe mir jetzt ein MSI 990XA GD55 geholt. Geiles teil.



Wie, ist Schrott? Wie hasten das geschafft?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Wie, ist Schrott? Wie hasten das geschafft?


 
Power sw hat 12v abbekommen und das wars. Aber das MSI ist besser, nec USB Controller, besser spawa, LLC, UEFI, Quick Boot (16 s von Power Button bis Windows 7 hochgefahren), u.s.w.


----------



## DjangOC (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Merkt man einen Performanceschub? Vantage und so....

Geht das auch mit 2 NV also ohne ATI?


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Gibts eigentlich was neues bzgl der Physx Mod und Planetside 2, ist der einzige Titel bei dem mich Physx wirklich reizen würde.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Dissi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was neues bzgl der Physx Mod und Planetside 2, ist der einzige Titel bei dem mich Physx wirklich reizen würde.


 
Sie vorletzte Nachricht von mir. Mein Mainboard ist kaputt.


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Power sw hat 12v abbekommen und das wars.


Auweia, wie kommt denn der Power SW bitte an die 12v?  



> Aber das MSI ist besser, nec USB Controller, besser spawa, LLC, UEFI, Quick Boot (16 s von Power Button bis Windows 7 hochgefahren), u.s.w.


Ja, das XA-UD3 hat mir auch nicht gefallen Bot mir zuwenig Lanes für 3 Grakas, und einen seperaten Esata Controller hat es auch nicht. 
Mit dem Entron USB Controller bin ich zufrieden( macht keine zicken und ist schnell genug), LLC brauch ich beim Phenom nicht, und bin das gute alte AwardBios gewohnt, daher auch kein Bedarf für UEFI. 
Die Bootzeit von 20sec ( Sammung SSD) ist schnell genug. Meine Kaffeemaschiene braucht da deutlich länger.  

Na dann hoffen wir mal das der Power SW beim neuen Board nicht wieder was abgekommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Hawky1980 das Gigabyte hat mein 8350 mit 1.40v im turbo befeuert und das MSI 1.28v. Zero core geht endlich und im zero core habe ich 65w aus der Steckdose. Rekord und das ohne amdmsrtweaker. Die SFC sind Hammer dadurch spare ich Strom und der CPU bleibt kälter. APM funktioniert auch.


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 das Gigabyte hat mein 8350 mit 1.40v im turbo befeuert und das MSI 1.28v.


Das die GB-Boards mit der Voltagevergabe recht großzügig sind ist ja bekannt. Spricht ja nix dagegen dies peer Hand zu korrigieren. 
Es sei denn die CPU lief mit niedrieger Spannung nicht stabil, denn dann sehe ich auch für den FX keine Zukunft auf meinem Board.   



> Zero core geht endlich und im zero core habe ich 65w aus der Steckdose. Rekord und das ohne amdmsrtweaker.


Schön das es jetzt bei dir geht. Ein wirklichen Nutzen hat man von Zerocore erst in Verbindung mit einer zweiten Karte im CF-Verbund. Da sich diese dann bei nicht Nutzung automatisch und dauerhaft im Zerocore befindet. 
Aber das war ja nicht dein Problem, was du mit deiner Karte hattest.   


> Die SFC sind Hammer dadurch spare ich Strom und der CPU bleibt kälter. APM  funktioniert auch.


Was ist SFC, sagt mir grad garnix? 
Die APM Master Funktion ( völlig nutzlose Feature) hätten sie auch gleich weglassen können. Steh nicht so auf CPUs die trottlen, nur weil die Kühlung zu lasch ist, und zudem beim OCen eher hinderlich als nützlich ist.
Mir kommst auch so vor, dass bei den GB-Boards erst ab der letzten Revision die FX CPUs zu gebrauchen sind. Laut dieser Tatsache werd ich wohl noch ein Weilchen beim X6 hängen bleiben, bis der Excavator ein neuen Sockel (Board) vorraussetzt. 
Dumm nur dass ich grade kein FX da hab um das mal gegenzutesten. Das Ergebnis wär dann wahrscheinlich eh enttäuschend.   
Wichtig ist das du mit deinem jetztigen Board endlich zufrieden bist, und das scheint ja bei dir der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

SFC (Super Ferrite Choke), Intel Ausführung. Super Ferritspulen.

APS (Active Phase Switching) meinte ich. 
EuP 2013 hat es (< 0.1W im power off ), Core C5 state ....

Bringt einiges, da der die Phasen so an und ausschaltet wie der CPU sie Benötigt incl LED Anzeige.
Gigabyte ist für mich durch. UEFI ist geil, und einfach, sogar in Im windows betrieb ohne Neustarts änderbar. 
Mein PC läuft definitiv besser und schneller, auch die HDDs. MSI hat auch 990FX mit 2x 16 + 1x 4 lanes.


----------



## FreiBier117 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Guten Abend,

leider muss ich nun doch um hilfe bitten >.> ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin.

Meine Bisherige Vorgehensweise war wie folgt:
-Hab den AIO Treiber gezogen (31422.134_135.2_EN_DE Treiber, mit Deutsch und Englisches Menü)
-Alle alten Treiber geschmissen und schön bereinigt
-Und dann wie in der Anleitung installiert (Hab WHQL benutzt und nicht die beta option)

Jedoch bekomm ich bei JX3 Benchmark immer angezeigt das Physx ned funkt :/

Habs mit dem 0.3me und mit der extended Version getestet.

Überseh ich was?

Mainkarte HD 7970
nVidia GTX 570 AMP

Gruß FreiBier

PS an den Ersteller: Vielen, vielen Dank das du deine Freizeit in das investierst für uns normale User, mein größten Respekt dafür!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Benutze bitte mal den auf der ersten Seite jx3 physx fix.


----------



## FreiBier117 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

bekomm jetzt ne Fehlermeldung:

Device lost detected. Benchmark will be terminated. Please start the application again, and do not try click the mouse outside the benchmark window or lock the system while it is runnig.

Hab ich auch noch nach paar mal neuinstallieren und neustarten :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

AMD und nvidia Treiber deinstallieren, komplett deinstallieren. 
Mit driver sweeper AMD und nvidia löschen 
Auf Laufwerk C nvidia Ordner löschen 
Alles neu installieren.


----------



## FreiBier117 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke für die Antwort Gordon!

Der Benchmark läuft nun wieder einwandfrei doch zeigt er mir bei "Physx Hardware Acceleration: OFF" an. Ich geh mal schwer davon aus das es also nicht geklappt hat 
Kann es sein das Driver Sweeper ned alles killt? Ist der nachfolger "Driver Fusion" mehr zu empfehlen? Dieser verlangt jedoch nach einem Premium Account...

Gruß FreiBier


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ist es sinnvoll, einer Radeon 7790/7850/7870(normal) oder 7870XT-Boost (Tahiti-LE) eine GeForce 250 GTS mit 1GB als Physikbeschleuniger zur Seite zu stellen?


----------



## pagani-s (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll, einer Radeon 7790/7850/7870(normal) oder 7870XT-Boost (Tahiti-LE) eine GeForce 250 GTS mit 1GB als Physikbeschleuniger zur Seite zu stellen?



ja bei der 7870xt geht da schon was


----------



## unLieb (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich hatte des PhysX-Mod ja schon zwei Mal laufen. Einmal unter Windows 7 mit einer GTS 250 und einer 6950, und das Gleiche noch einmal unter Windows 8. 

Nun mit neuem Mainboard & CPU sowie zwei 6950 und einer GT 640 bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung bei der GT 640. 


Hat jemand schon einmal so etwas gehabt?


/edit: Okay mit aktuellem Treiber scheint das Problem behoben zu sein. Also muss es an dem "GeForce 306.97 Beta Treiber" liegen.

Dann werde ich erst einmal die AIO-Treiber versuchen ... auch wenn das wieder ein Akt wird. Treiber deinstallieren/installieren nervt ohne Ende! ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



pagani-s schrieb:


> ja bei der 7870xt geht da schon was


 
Genau, 7870xt oder gleich die 7950 WF3 kostet 50€ mehr wie ne 7870xt und ist deutlich schneller.

unLieb nimm den Treiber den ich auf der 1. seite empfehle.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Danke.
Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, das wichtiger als die Renderkarte aus der Familie der Radeons aus dem Hause AMD die CPU ist, mit der die 250GTS zusammenarbeiten soll, oder?
Also wäre meine Frage, ob ein i7-860 mit einer 250GTS als PhysX-Karte sinnvoll ist...zum Rendern werde ich wohl wirklich zu ner 7950 greifen...
Aber die Antwort dürfte nicht groß anders ausfallen, oder?


----------



## unLieb (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> unLieb nimm den Treiber den ich auf der 1. seite empfehle.



Läuft, wie es aussieht! 

Endlich wieder PhysX. Hatte allerdings auch seinen Preis. Ich musste Windows 8 "auffrischen" da ich nach der NVIDIA-Teiberdeinstallation dauernd "Bluescreens" bekam. 

Jetzt also wieder alles neu installieren!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

X-CosmicBlue also eine GTS 250 muss man dann noch anders nutzen sonst wäre es Stromverschwendung. z.B.: an der AMD und an der nVidia jeweils ein Moni und beide vollwertig nutzen (eine zum Zocken, der andere zum TV,video,Bowsen..), dann ist es OK. 
Und eine 7950 ist immer gut.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Aber ich denke, wenn da ein Monitor dran hängt, geht PhysX nicht mehr?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, wenn da ein Monitor dran hängt, geht PhysX nicht mehr?


 
Nein, mit meinem physx mod ist es weiterhin möglich. Dabei kann die geforce gleichzeitig physx und Video u.s.w.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Wow, Hammer, dann schon mal ein riesiges DANKE dafür. Soll ja auch nur den Desktop darstellen, da bleibt genug für PhysX...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

X-CosmicBlue meine MSI GT 640, ist für PhysX, Videos, coBrowsing(Surfen beim Zocken), Tempanzeige zuständig. 
Dabei wird das PhysX nicht verlangsamt.


----------



## unLieb (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Dein AIO-Treiber (31422.134_135.2_EN_DE) scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Wenn ich den PhysX-Patchin installieren will, dann kommt die Meldung dass er nicht gefunden wird. (ja ich habe ihn als Admin gestartet).

Muss dann immer den PhysX-Patch nachträglich nachinstallieren. 


Ach ja, und wenn man im JX3 Benchmark PhysX auswählen kann, ist das dann eigentlich schon der Garant dafür dass es auch funktioniert hat?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

unLieb du scheinst ihn nicht richtig installiert zu haben. 
Nur den 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE mit 314.22 installieren, kein anderen nVidia treiber. 
Bitte vorher alle anderen VGA treiber deinstallieren. Denn der 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE funktioniert fehlerfrei.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

So Leute, Update zu meiner Arbeit:
- bis 22.6. neuer Treiber
- enthalten sind AMD_Catalyst_13.6_Beta2/AMD_Catalyst_13.4 WHQL + 320.18 + PhysX_9.13.0325_SystemSoftware
- PhysX mod keine Änderung.
- Deutsch + Englisch bleibt erhalten

Der Treiber bleibt bei Dropbox:
- 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE Treiber, mit Deutsch und Englisches Menü

Der Treiber wird gelöscht. (Da er wie der 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE, aber der AIO 31422.134_135.2 hat Fehler )
- der AIO 31422.134_135.2 Treiber


----------



## MistaKrizz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

blöde frage, aber irgenwie verwirrt mich das bild mit den abgeklebten PCIe-Steckern...
Müss man die so abkleben?
Und:
Einfach eine beliebige nVidia gpu danebenstecken, mod installieren und gut is?



MFG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Nein, das mit dem abkleben ist nur ein Test.

AIO treiber installieren und fertig. (Wobei ich das deinstallieren von restlichen nvidia-treiber voraussetze, falls vorhanden)

Ich habe es so einfach wie möglich gemacht. Dabei erstelle ich noch Updates, wie der spätestens am 22. erscheint.


----------



## unLieb (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> unLieb du scheinst ihn nicht richtig installiert zu haben.
> Nur den 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE mit 314.22 installieren, kein anderen nVidia treiber.
> Bitte vorher alle anderen VGA treiber deinstallieren. Denn der 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE funktioniert fehlerfrei.


 
Wenn ich ihn auf ein nacktes System installiere, dann muss ich mit Sicherheit vorher NICHTS deinstallieren! Das Problem bestand sowohl vor einer Neuinstallation als auch nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows! 

Wenn man auf Punkt 4 für den PhysX mod nimmt, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: 



> Der Befehl "PhysX_mod_0.3me.exe" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
> konnte nicht gefunden werden.




Und JA, AMD und NVIDIA Treiber waren vorher installiert! 

Denn wenn ich nun deinen "PhysX mod 0.3me" einzeln starte, dann läuft der ohne Probleme durch!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

ich Prüfe das mal nach. Fix kommt dann.

*Update*
Definitiv Fehler drin. nimm den extended.

Wird bei neuen treiber gefixt.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

moin weißt du was lustig wäre?
wenn der physx mod bei ner apu funktionieren würde
ich hab zb die 8670D im 6800k.
mit dem normalen AOI treiber gehts nicht weil die wohl nen anderen treiber hat.
kann man da was machen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2013)

Wie soll das überhaupt funktionieren, im 6800k arbeitet ja auch ein Radeonchip auf welchen ja kein Physx aktivierbar ist un die Cpu stemmt dir Physx unter 10 Fps, interessant wärs sicherlich bei ner intel Apu.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Dissi schrieb:


> Wie soll das überhaupt funktionieren, im 6800k arbeitet ja auch ein Radeonchip auf welchen ja kein Physx aktivierbar ist un die Cpu stemmt dir Physx unter 10 Fps, interessant wärs sicherlich bei ner intel Apu.



ich hab noch ein paar nvidiakarten hier hier, die physx stemmen könnten wenn das mit nem patch funzt
8800gts golden sample goes like hell 1gb, palit gtx 260 sonic, point of view gtx470

ich weiß das die karten alle schneller sind als die apu aber mit gehts nur darum etwas ausgefallenes zu haben


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Bei eine dieser NVidia karten neben die AMD-APU ein und installier den AiO-Patch und Du wirst sehen, das es geht 

Mir scheint, Du hast den Sinn dieses kleinen Wunderwerks von Gordon nicht ganz begriffen: Es wird in jedem Fall eine NVidia-Karte benötigt. Es wird einfach nur gewährleistet, das PhysX auch dann funktioniert, wenn eine AMD-GraKa das Rendern der Bilder übernimmt.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Bei eine dieser NVidia karten neben die AMD-APU ein und installier den AiO-Patch und Du wirst sehen, das es geht
> 
> Mir scheint, Du hast den Sinn dieses kleinen Wunderwerks von Gordon nicht ganz begriffen: Es wird in jedem Fall eine NVidia-Karte benötigt. Es wird einfach nur gewährleistet, das PhysX auch dann funktioniert, wenn eine AMD-GraKa das Rendern der Bilder übernimmt.



das ist ja mein problem
die gtx 260 ist schon drin
und es funzte nicht


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



pagani-s schrieb:


> das ist ja mein problem
> die gtx 260 ist schon drin
> und es funzte nicht


Das hast Du aber nicht geschrieben 
kA, da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich würde wetten, das das auch geht.
Vielleicht weiß Gordon mehr.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

pagani-s ich brauch mal klarsicht. Was für eine Hardware benutzt du?

@ all ich überlege noch wegen den nv 320.18 es soll hardware schrotten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ all ich überlege noch wegen den nv 320.18 es soll hardware schrotten.


Bei den News Fehlerteufel bei Geforce-Treiber 320.18: Nutzer berichten von Abstürzen und Grafikfehlern würde ich den 320.18 erstmal auslassen.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

mein kleines neue spielzeug beinhaltet: asrock A85X Extreme 4-M, A10 6800K, H2O 620, MS-Tech 650 Watt netzteil , Palit gtx260 sonic, WD Raptor 150gb, Lite on 124 DVD-Brenner alles zusammen in nem Fujitsu Siemens micro atx towerchen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

pagani-s 

1. install: AMD Embedded GPU and APU Driver for Windows 7/8
2. Install: 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE und wähle wie folgt aus:

 - Druecke 3 fuer nVidia 314.22 Treiberinstallation
 - 2 PhysX mod 0.3 extended
Neustart. und testen

X-CosmicBlue ich warte aus fix von Nvidia.


----------



## pagani-s (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> pagani-s
> 
> 1. install: AMD Embedded GPU and APU Driver for Windows 7/8
> 2. Install: 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE und wähle wie folgt aus:
> ...



hat geklappt. geile sache danke dir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> So Leute, Update zu meiner Arbeit:
> - bis 22.6. neuer Treiber
> - enthalten sind AMD_Catalyst_13.6_Beta2/AMD_Catalyst_13.4 WHQL + 320.18 + PhysX_9.13.0325_SystemSoftware
> - PhysX mod keine Änderung.
> ...


 Ersetzt der neue den alten WHQL-Treiber?
Der Beta bleibt?
Und wie sieht es mit Treiberupdates für die Radeon aus? Kann ich die einfach drüber installieren?
Oder sollte ich zukünftig immer nur das neuste AiO-Paket von Dir nutzen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Die Radeon Treiber bleiben bis jetzt noch unangetastet. Daher kann man den Radeon Treiber bei den neuen AIO überspringen(nur wer den 13.6 schon drauf hat).


----------



## unLieb (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**



> Error (509)
> This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!



*räusper* 


Solltest dich vielleicht mal nach einem neuem Speicherort umschauen. Ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht Filehoster wie Sand am Meer gibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

OK ist stell noch Uploadet zur Verfügung. Fange gleich mal an hochzuladen.

intrigiere jetzt den 320.14, da von nvidia nix kommt.

*Update*

Hier der Uploaded ordner mit meinen Treiber Uploads:

Treiber

*noch ein Update*

Der 32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe ist fertig. 

Das ist enthalten:

 - DE und ENG menü
 - nVidia 320.14 Beta
 - PhysX 9.13.0325 System Software
 - AMD Catalyst 13.4
 - AMD_Catalyst_13.6 Beta 2
 - PhysX mod 0.3me
 - PhysX mod 0.3 extended mit fix

*noch ein weiteres Update* 

Treiber hochgeladen.
Treiber


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ach man, nun waren deine neuen Treiber meine letzte Hoffnung, aber ich bekomme immer noch schöne Bluescreens mehrmals täglich. 


Damit hat sich dann wohl das Projekt AMD/NVIDIA für mich erst mal wieder erledigt!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Mit bluescreen Review kannst du sehen was den blue screen verursacht hat.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ja kenne ich. Aber ich brauche da nicht lange zu suchen, weil nachdem ich deine Treiber installiert habe, der Screen immer auftritt mehrmals täglich. 

Dabei ist es egal, ob der Rechner im Leerlauf ist, ich spiele, oder einen Film schaue. 


Wenn ich nur die Karte ausbaue → Bluescreen. Deinstalliere ich dann alle Treiber, und installiere ausschließlich die AMD-Treiber, dann läuft wieder alles wie vorher.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Ich lade gleich den Vorgänger Treiber hoch.

*Update*
15 uhr fertig. Siehe wie immer im Uploaded ordner.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Welchen Vorgänger? Den davor? Den hatte ich doch auch schon drauf! Da das gleiche Spiel! 


Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Crossfire-Gespann? Keine Ahnung. Hatte ja bis vor ~ 3 Monaten ~ 1 Jahr lang ein AMD/PhysX Gespann zu laufen ... ohne Probleme! 

Dann Systemwechsel auf Intel, dazu eine weitere Radeon 6950, damit ich Crossfire hatte, und dann wollte ich wieder PhysX haben. Problem fing dann damit an, dass ich eine Single-Slot-Karte brauchte. 


Ja und nun habe ich eine, und es läuft nicht. Es kam mir schon der Gedanke, dass die NVIDIA vielleicht ein Ding weg hat, aber alleine läuft die auch ohne Probleme. 


Ist schon frustrierend das Ganze!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

unLieb nimm bitte BlueScreen Review und erstmal zu sehen was den Bluescreen verursacht. Denn windows 8 ist etws verschlossen mit den infos.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu AIO Automatik installer AMD+NV incl.**

Was soll das jetzt bringen? Ich habe mich schon vor 1 Woche danach tot gegoogelt und bin zu keiner Lösung gekommen. 

Wenn mein System läuft, nachdem ich deine PhysX-Treiber deinstalliert habe, dann wird es mit Sicherheit nicht plötzlich mein RAM oder sonst was sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

unLieb weil ich neugierig bin.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

Was genau möchtest du denn wissen? Kann dir gerne die dmp-Datei zukommen lassen, oder den BlueScreenView Log. 

Es ist der Fehlerprüfcode 0x00000133. 



Fakt ist, dass sobald ich deinen Mod installiere die Bluescreens wieder anfangen. 

System lief vorhin ohne NVIDIA-Karte und alle NVIDIA-Treiber 5 Stunden ohne Bluescreen. Sonst konnte man nach ~ 2 Stunden mit einem rechnen. Manchmal kamen auch direkt 2-3 hintereinander. 


Jetzt habe ich die NVIDIA Karte wieder drinnen, und habe die NVIDIA-Treiber deiner letzten AIO installiert, und mein System läuft seit ~ 1,5 Stunden ohne Probleme. PhysX-Mod habe ich NICHT installiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

Welcher treiber und kernel den fehler verursacht hat.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

Liste der Abstürze


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2013)

Belasse mal die Nvidia auf den Slot und entferne die AMD Grafikkarten. Dann noch mal testen.


----------



## unLieb (22. Juni 2013)

Also AMD's raus, Treiber deinstallieren, NVIDIA rein, Treiber installieren und schauen ob nen BS kommt? 

Naja, werd ihn dann mal so über Nacht laufen lassen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2013)

Nein unLieb.
So sollte deine VGAs jetzt eingebaut sein:

PCI-E 1 Radeon 6950 ---> Entfernen und Slot Leer lassen
PCI-E 2 Radeon 6950 ---> Entfernen und Slot Leer lassen
PCI-E 3(4) GTS 250 ----> nur diese in diesem Slot testen.


----------



## unLieb (23. Juni 2013)

Ja so hatte ich es auch verstanden und gemacht. Hatte über Nacht ~ 5 Abstürze. 

NVIDIA in einen der anderen beiden Slots gesteckt, ~ 8 Stunden lang keinen Absturz. 


Nun liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass der dritte PCI-E Slot ein Ding weg hat. Hab jetzt aber leider keine weitere PCI-E Single-Slot Grafikkarte um das zu testen. 

Allerdings hatte ich nun auch schon wieder 2 Bluescreens nachdem ich die NVIDIA wieder rausgeworfen hatte, und die AMD reingetan habe. 

Allerdings mit AMD_Catalyst_13.6_Beta2. Nun habe ich wieder den 13.4er installiert um das noch mal zu testen. 


Aber ist echt zu Mäuse melken. System lief ohne Probleme bis ich mit dem PhysX-Kram anfing.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2013)

unLieb Teste mal das:



Slot | Test 1 | Test 2  | Test 3
PCI-E 1  | Radeon 6950  | --> Leer <-- | --> Leer <-- 
PCI-E 2  |  --> Leer <-- | Radeon 6950  | --> Leer <-- 
PCI-E 3(4) |  --> Leer <--  |  --> Leer <--  | Radeon 6950 
Dabei nimm ein Programm wie z.B.: Valley Benchmark 1.0 oder FarCry oder Folding@Home

@all:
Soll ich noch irgend ein Programm oder andere Sachen im AIO intrigieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2013)

Der 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN.exe ist fertig. 

 Das ist enthalten:

 - Besseres DE und ENG menü
 - nVidia 314_22 Beta
 - PhysX 9.13.0325 System Software
 - AMD Catalyst 13.4
 - AMD_Catalyst_13.6 Beta 2
 - PhysX mod 0.3me
 - PhysX mod 0.3 extended mit fix

Ist online:
http://ul.to/ek587ojf


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade erst den PC angemacht und:


> You have reached the max. number of possible free downloads for this hour, please try again in an hour or purchase one of our premium products.


Von wem hab ich die IP geerbt? Zum Kotzen sowas...

Apropos: Win istalliert ja bereits Treiber für die NV, wie auch fürm die AMD-Karte, diese Windows-eigenen Treiber muß ich nicht deinstallieren, oder?

/edit: Ich seh gerade, bei mir hat Win8 den 311.06 inclusive PhysX beim Systemstart selbstständig heruntergeladen und installiert 
Also werde auch ich erstmal mit Driver fusion (früher Driver sweeper) aufräumen müsse, oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2013)

Nein, da der 314.22 neuer ist sollte es kein Problem geben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2013)

Nach langen reden mit Hawk1980 werde ich wie die,
AIO WHQL und AIO Beta weiter bearbeiten.
Diese bestehen dann aus die aktuelle PhysX 9.13.0325 System Software und dem PhysX mod 0.3 extended mit fix.

Beim WHQL sind AMD und nVidia nur WHQL Treiber drin und beim AIO Beta ist der aktuelle Beta von AMD und der zuletzt funktionierender nVidia beta Treiber intigriert.
Der AIO Beta und WHQL kommen ohne Menü, nur mit Statusanzeige von install verlauf.

Dadurch werden die beide nicht sehr groß.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2013)

PhysX mod 0.4 ist in Arbeit.

*update*
Morgen oder ein paar tage später kommt der neue AIO Beta raus.

ich versuche den nVidia 320.49 + PhysX 9.13.0604 zu intrigieren und Patchen.

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch ein paar Fehler aber es dauert nicht mehr lange. 

LG Gordon.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Juni 2013)

Hm. warum geht bei mir PhysX nicht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juni 2013)

Es kommt ein fix, bitte um Geduld.

Noch etwas mehr geduld, haben mir bei testen meine windows Partition geschrottet. Also windows neu install.


----------



## unLieb (26. Juni 2013)

Noch mal kurze Rückmeldung und Info an dich Gordon-1979. 

Hab mein Bluescreen-Problem mithilfe eines anderen Benutzers anscheinend lösen können. Es lag weder an meiner Hardware (defekte Slots) noch an deinem Patch hier. 

Allem Anschein nach hat es am Intel Rapid-Storage Treiber gelegen. Nachdem ich diesen deinstalliert habe, bislang keine weiteren Abstürze. 


Sorry noch mal dass ich die Schuld in deiner Arbeit gesucht habe. Aber war echt ein komischer Zufall dass die Abstürze mit der Installtion anfingen. 


PhysX-Mod läuft derzeit auch wieder so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2013)

Ist es mitlerweile mit einer der neuen Physxmods möglich Physx in PlanetSide 2 zu aktivieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juni 2013)

Hawken und PlanetSide 2 nutzen die PhysX3 (siehe install Ordner), diese ist nicht modifizierbar.

ier ein trik zum aktivieren aber nur für CPU.


> Go to your Planetside 2 root folder
> Open the useroptions.ini file in a text editor
> Find the [Rendering] section, and add the following to the bottom: ForceGpuPhysics=1 GpuPhysics=1 Save the file.



PhysX mod ist fast fertig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Juni 2013)

So Leute

PhysX mod 0.4 ist fertig.

Dieser funktioniert nur ab PhysX_9.13.0325-SystemSoftware !!!!

Dabei werden dlls im system32 Ordner gepatcht. 
Diesmal hatte ich mir Hilfe bei NGOHQ, der diese 3 Dateien stark verändert hat.

Hier ist erstmal der alleinige Patcher. AIO Packet kommt bis Sonntag. Warten lohnt sich da aktuelle Treiber intrigiert werden.

Hier der Link: PhysX mod 0.4.exe (40,12 MB) - uploaded.net

der AIO 32014.134_136.2-DE_EN funktioniert damit wieder
das heist AIO 32014.134_136.2-DE_EN installieren 
PhysX mod 0.4 hinterher
Reboot fertig.
Link zum AIO 32014.134_136.2-DE_EN  32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe (706,32 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juni 2013)

So leute und wie läuft der PhysX mod?


----------



## unLieb (29. Juni 2013)

Hmm, bis jetzt habe ich nur gemerkt, dass ich in Fluidmark die GPU-Berechnung nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juni 2013)

Welchen Treiber drauf? Wie hast du den PhysX mod 0.4 installiert? Fehlermeldung?


----------



## unLieb (29. Juni 2013)

AIO 32014.134_136.2-DE_EN + PhysX Mod 0.4. 

Keine Fehlermeldung bei Installation oder dergleichen!


Muss mich korrigieren. Bei der Installation kommt doch eine Meldung, dass eine PhyxX-Datei nicht gefunden werden kann. Leider kommt in dem neuen 0.4 Mod ein automatischer Neustart, so dass ich nicht nachgucken kann, welche Datei genau nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

Hab ich mitbekommen. How to zum zurücksetzen:

Deinstall AMD + NV treiber Komplett
Driver Fusion oder Driver sweeper, NV löschen.
31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN installieren.

Bin fleißig am arbeiten um den Fehler zu finden, aber es ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## unLieb (30. Juni 2013)

Na dann viel Glück beim finden. 

Ich bin schon von alleine direkt wieder zurück auf den vorigen AIO mit 0.3 Mod gegangen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

Die PhysX_9.13.0604_SystemSoftware macht noch ne menge Ärger und will einfach nicht. 

31422.134_136.2-*v2*-DE_EN ist aber schon mit PhysX_9.13.0325-SystemSoftware, daher immer noch mein tip.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Juli 2013)

taugt das teil hier für ne 8670d apu?
Gainward GeForce GT 630 SilentFX, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, low profile (2920) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

als physxkarte


----------



## unLieb (2. Juli 2013)

Nimm lieber eine 640. Die hat Gordon auch!


/edit: Auch nee, hab Quatsch geschrieben. Du hast ja eine APU. Weiß gar nicht ob es da überhaupt Sinn macht PhysX nutzen zu wollen.


----------



## chesster (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo leute, 

wollte mal fragen ob mir einer sagen ann, wie ich physx bei deadpool & bei remember me nutzen kann?

Hab ne HD 7850 2gb OC und ne gt640 als physx *****.

PS : Danke an Gordon für die Arbeit die er sich gemacht hat- das ist der knaller !!!!


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juli 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Nimm lieber eine 640. Die hat Gordon auch!
> 
> 
> /edit: Auch nee, hab Quatsch geschrieben. Du hast ja eine APU. Weiß gar nicht ob es da überhaupt Sinn macht PhysX nutzen zu wollen.



naja ich hatte ja zum testen die gtx 260 drin und mafia 2 lief auf hoch mit 1920x1080 und mit physx auf hoch

da die ganze schoße aber in meinen tv-pc soll, der sehr niedrig ist kann da nur low profile rein nach möglichkeit leise. denn selbst die festplatte soll gegen ne ssd getauscht werden

edit: packt die gt630 wohl physx nur auf mittel?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2013)

GT 630 gut und die 640 ist sehr gut.
Das wäre eine möglichkeik, Leitung , Verbrauch und Größe:
Zotac GeForce GT 640 Rev. 2, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ZT-60208-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juli 2013)

was macht das teil an krach mit dem kleinen lüfterchen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juli 2013)

Als Zusatzkarte für Physx wird die 640 unhörbar sein, da die Karte kaum ausgelastet wird und daher nicht wirklich an Temperatur zunimmt. Selbst meine GTX260, die ich extra für Physxbetrieb auf Passivbetrieb umgebaut habe wird unter Physxlast keine 52°C warm.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

Meine GT 640 kommt manchmal schon auf die 50°C und diese hat 2 Fans aber die Lautstärke ist sehr gut,ist aber nicht LP.  
MSI Deutschland ? Grafikkarten - N640GT-MD1GD3/OC
Dann habe ich noch
MSI N430GT-MD1GD3/LP2, GeForce GT 430, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V230-204R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
diese ist LP und auch gut in der Lautstärke,PhysX Leistung ist OK.


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Meine GT 640 kommt manchmal schon auf die 50°C und diese hat 2 Fans aber die Lautstärke ist sehr gut,ist aber nicht LP.
> MSI Deutschland ? Grafikkarten - N640GT-MD1GD3/OC
> Dann habe ich noch
> MSI N430GT-MD1GD3/LP2, GeForce GT 430, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V230-204R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> diese ist LP und auch gut in der Lautstärke,PhysX Leistung ist OK.



wenn die 430 ok ist dann sollte die 630 doch n tick besser sein oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

Jo. definitiv.


----------



## pagani-s (4. Juli 2013)

fein danke


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte auch mal Hilfe, ich bekomme die Sache einfach nicht so richtig auf die reihe ...

System:
Asrock Extreme 6 Z77, i5 3570, AMD 7870 (Slot 1), nVidia GT640 (Slot 3) .. Windows 7 /x64 (Uptodate vor 4/6 Wochen)

Installiert habe ich die Version "31422.134_135.2_EN_DE", also erst die GT640 eingebaut, dann die AMD treiber gekickt, reboot, und dann die Routine gestartet, nach dem das dann durch war, neu Gestartet, einmal im Safe Mode und einmal Normal mit Adminrechten dann diesen "PhysX-mod-1.05ff" Mod ausgeführt ... Ich habe das jetzt mehrfach versucht, ich glaube seit 17 Uhr, aber irgendwie läuft es nicht richtig, entweder bekomme ich ein BSOD wenn ich GPU - Z Starte, oder GPU zeigt mir wie folgt:
Häkchen "Open CL"
None "Cuba"
Häckchen "PhysX"
Häckchen "DirektCompute 5.0"

Wenn ich dann Fluidmark starte, "PhysX by CPU", JX3 ist der Haken für PhysX grau, ich habe hier raus gelesen man soll die gefixte exe versuchen, auch gemacht, kann ich sogar ein Häckchen setzen, aber wenn ich JX3 starte, steht oben links PhysX = Off. Bei Batman AA kommt auch die Meldung in den Einstellungen das es keine PhysX Karte gibt. Irgendwie ist das GPU-Z nicht so richtig, das wahre 

Ich hatte auch schon die Routine Versucht "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN", hmm vielleicht mal ein Datum oder so hinzufügen, ich würde sagen das "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN" die bessere ist, aber laut empfehlung ist es die "31422.134_135.2_EN_DE", hab da echt kein durchblick!

Ich habe mal den kompletten Verlauf raus kopiert um den fehler vielleicht etwas leichter zu finden...


```
Sparachmenue / language menu
Druecke 1 fuer Deutsch
Press 2 for English
Druecke/Entering (1 or 2):1
===============================
Als Administrator ausfuehren!
Als Administrator ausfuehren!
===============================
empfohlen fuer Windows 7 und 8
nur X64 Support
===============================
Haupmenue
Bei Auswahl 1 (AMD 13.4 WHQL) oder 2 (AMD 13.6 Beta 2)
wird nVidia 314.22 Treiberinstallation und
PhysX 9.13.0325 System Software installation
Automatisch mit durchgefuehrt.
========
Wenn der AMD 13.4 WHQL oder AMD 13.6 Beta 2 installiert ist
druecken sie Taste 3 um mit der nVidia Installation forzufahren.
========
Nach der nVidia Treiberinstallation gelangen sie zum
PhysX InstallationsMenue. Dabei hat man die Wahl zwischen
PhysX mod 0.3me (alle Spiele ab Mafia II) und
PhysX0.3 extended (alle PhysX Spiele ).
===============================
Druecke 1 fuer AMD 13.4 WHQL Treiberinstallation
Druecke 2 fuer AMD 13.6 Beta 2 Treiberinstallation
Druecke 3 fuer nVidia 314.22 und PhysX 9.13.0325 System
Software  Treiberinstallation
===============================
Hinweis:
========
Installation von PhysX Mod:
Diese Auswahl wird nur Empfohlen wenn der AMD und nVidia Treiber
schon installiert ist oder man vom PhysX mod 0.3me auf den
PhysX mod 0.3 extended wechseln moechten.
===============================
Druecke 4 fuer PhysX mod 0.3me Installation
Druecke 5 fuer PhysX0.3 extended Installation
===============================
Druecke 6 fuer Neustart
Druecke 7 fuer Beenden
========
Eingabe (1-7):1
######################################################################
######           AMD 13.4 WHQL Treiber install             ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######        nVidia 314.22 Beta Treiber install           ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######     PhysX 9.13.0325 System Software install         ###########
######################################################################
PhysX Mod Menue
===============================
Installation von PhysX Mod:
===============================
1 PhysX mod 0.3 me
2 PhysX mod 0.3 extended
===============================
3 Neustart
4 Beenden
Eingabe (1-4):2
######################################################################
######               PhysX mod 0.3 extended install        ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  Kopieren von PhysX Patch dateien  ############################
######################################################################
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.1\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.2\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.2\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.3\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.3.3\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.0\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.0\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.1\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.4\NxCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.4.4\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.0\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.0\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.1\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.3\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.3\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.4\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.5.4\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.0\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.0\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.1\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.2\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.2\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.3\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.3\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.4\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.6.4\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.0\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.0\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.1\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.2\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.2\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.3\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.3\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.4\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.4\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.5\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.5\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.6\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.7.6\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.0\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.0\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.1\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.1\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.3\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.3\PhysXCooking64.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.3\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.3\PhysXCore64.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.4\PhysXCooking.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.4\PhysXCooking64.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.4\PhysXCore.dll
PhysXextended\Engine\v2.8.4\PhysXCore64.dll
56 Datei(en) kopiert
PhysXextended\Common\cudart32_41_22.dll
PhysXextended\Common\cudart64_41_22.dll
PhysXextended\Common\PhysXDevice.dll
PhysXextended\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
PhysXextended\Common\PhysXLoader.dll
PhysXextended\Common\PhysXLoader64.dll
6 Datei(en) kopiert
######################################################################
########################  abgeschlossen  #############################
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  L+Âschen von unwichtigen PhysX dateien ########################
######################################################################
######################################################################
########################  abgeschlossen  #############################
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  nVidia Systemsteuerung abschalten, Wichtig !!!!!##############
######  nicht abbrechen, sonst funktioniert es nicht !!!!#############
######################################################################


PhysX-mod-1.05ff:

> It's been a long time...
 
[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!
 
[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice.dll
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!
 
[FILE CHECK]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
File Exist Check : OK
...done!
 
[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\..\Common\PhysXDevice64.dll
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!
 
[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!
 
[REGISTRY PATCH]
Registry patch OK!
...done!
 
[EXPORT FILE]
C:\Temp\PhysX-mod-1.05ff\renDrs.cmd
setting file attributes
executing file
deleting file
File export OK!
...done!
 
> How have you been?
```
Ich werde jetzt noch den 0.4 fix versuchen und wenn upload sich erbahmt "32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe"

Was mir aufgefallen ist, in dem "Software Manager" von W7 steht bei NVIDIA Grafiktreiber 314.22, und bei NVIDIA PhysX 9.13.0604, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe so aus dem gedächtnis sollte das doch bei PhysX Version 9.13.0304 sein glaube ich!

Ich hatte mit nach dem Deinstallieren mit "Driver Clean Pro" nochmal nach geputzt, ich versuche jetzt nochmal mit was anderem...

Grüße und Danke schon mal!


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2013)

Ähm... 1.05ff?
Davon lass die Finger - der ist schon lange veraltet und nicht mehr kompatibel.
Also alles wech und zurück auf Los.
Nur das AIO-Paket und sonst nix.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antwort 

Du musst zugeben, am anfang dieses Beitrags, fehlt schon ein klare Struktur... da steht noch was von der Version 1.04ff.. daher lag es nah diese 1.05ff Version zu nehmen 

Upload, hat mir jetzt den erwähnten "32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe" gegönnt, nur den durch laufen lassen oder sonst noch irgendwas?

Grüße


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2013)

Ja, das gebe ich zu. 
Gordon liest es ja auch - mal sehen, was er davon hält. 
Ist ja nur konstruktive Kritik: Das Startposting ist inzwischen wirklich etwas unübersichtlich geworden. Frischlinge, die nicht über die letzten Jahre damit aufgewachsen sind, können leicht den Faden verlieren.

Ja, nur den - sonst nix. Ist ja alles drin.
Oder das andere Paket, das du vorher hattest - kannst du dir aussuchen.
Welchen AMD-Treiber bevorzugst du denn?
Manche meckern über den 13.6beta2, die würden wohl nicht den ...136.2... nehmen, sonder lieber ...135.2... (13.5b2).
Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem 13.6b2 - würde also auch das entsprechende AIO-Paket nehmen.
Der offizielle WHQL ist ja in beiden, wenn du keine der Betas möchtest.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich denke Gorden ist da sehr empfänglich für Konstruktives..

Nunja ich hatte diese Kombi schonmal aus dem Artikel Mafia II und diese Artikel hier, nur zu dem Zeitpunkt musste man noch das umständliche gefuddel machen und das hatte ich noch so in erinerrung 

Mir Persönlich sind die Treiber egal, ich nehme lieber etwas ältere Treiber, aber dafür sind se Stable 
Beta finde ich Persönlich immer 2 schneidig, können besser sein als die Final, oder instabil sein das Sie einfach nerven, da ich jetzt so Probleme mit den "31422.134_135.2_EN_DE" hatte, lade ich grade die "32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe". Warum der die Beta Automatisch installiert hat, ist mir Rätsel (nVidia 314.22 Beta Treiber install), ich dachte das is alles Final ... 

Habe jetzt nochmal alles raus gekickt und festgestellt das die PhysX irgendwie verknuddelt haben, ich muss die jetzt nochma installieren und raus mit... dann sollte das wieder schick sein ... hoffe ich 

Ich werde es auf jedenfall mit den "32014.134_136.2-DE_EN.exe" versuche, da diese wohl die neusten? sind, was hat das jetzt konkret mit dem 0.4 fix auf sich, ist der da nun in der neuen Version schon drinn? soll ichs nochmal mit der 0.3 ext versuchen? Oder den Überspringen und die 0.4 nehmen?


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2013)

Nimm den 314.xx NV-Treiber, der funktioniert. Der 320er ist im Moment so umstritten, da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen und den älteren nehmen - irgendwelche Vorteile bekommt man mit 320 auch nicht, warum potentielle Nachteile in Kauf nehmen?
Alles was zur Zeit überhaupt mit Hybrid-Physx läuft, läuft sogar mit älteren Treibern bzw. PhysX-Versionen z.B. 307.xx
Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede gibt es auch nicht - deshalb lohnt es sich im Moment nicht, hinter jeder neuen Version her zu rennen.

Was 0.3 angeht oder 0.4 - kümmer dich nicht drum - nimm das, was das Paket dir bietet.  Ist ja wohl eh nur 0.3 oder 0.3 ext.
Ich weiß - ist irgendwie unbefriedigend - aber halte dich stur an die Vorgaben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

Jareth79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bräuchte auch mal Hilfe, ich bekomme die Sache einfach nicht so richtig auf die reihe ...
> 
> ...


 
Bin ab 20:30 uhr online. 
Schau mir dann die erste Seite an. 
Jareth79 deinstallieren amd und Nvidia komplett. Diversweeper amd und Nvidia clean. 
Dann installier den 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN komplett, mit amd und Nvidia Treiber und den physx mod 0.3 extended. Dann Neustart machen. Fertig.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Moin, erstma 

Ich habe eben die Version "32014.134_136.2-DE_EN" installiert, laut GPU-Z ist PhysX aus. Ich hau es wieder raus und versuche "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN"
Driver Sweeper, finde ich zwar auf Chip und Co. aber man wird irgendwie weiter geleitet.. ich schau nochma!

Rechtsklick über Administrator /Ohne Adminrecht:
32014.134_136.2-DE_EN: Ohne Funktion
31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN: PhsX ist in GPU Aktiv, aber keine funktion unter JX3 und Fluid
31422.134_135.2_EN_DE: PhsX ist in GPU Aktiv, aber keine funktion unter JX3 und Fluid

Habe mich so durch gebingt, ich habe die Version 3.2.0 geladen, also die Analyse kann man 10 mal durch laufen lassen, 10 mal löschen aber immer wieder ist alles da 
Ich hatte die Treiber dann nochmal im SafeMode über den Geräte Manager gekickt...

@Unlieb, ich gehe alle punkte durch.. sieht du auch oben im "Code"

edit:

Nach dem ich dann nochmal in den SafeMode bin und alles raus gelöscht habe mit Deinstallieren und Drive Sweep 2.1... Hoffe ich einfach mal das alles weg ist, habe dann nochmal "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN" ausgeführt mit Adminrechten, und der fehler kam dabei raus... Die Treiber wollten allerdings auch nicht...


```
Installation von PhysX Mod:
===============================
1 PhysX mod 0.3 me
2 PhysX mod 0.3 extended
===============================
3 Neustart
4 Beenden
Eingabe (1-4):2
######################################################################
######               PhysX mod 0.3 extended install        ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  Kopieren von PhysX Patch dateien  ############################
######################################################################
Zugriff verweigert
0 Datei(en) kopiert
Fehler
Die eingabe ist Falsch.
Fehler
Springe Zurueck Zur Hauptauswahl
Sparachmenue / language menu
Druecke 1 fuer Deutsch
Press 2 for English
Druecke/Entering (1 or 2):
```
edit:

Habe einfach Normal ohne Adminrecht die Version "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN" ausgeführt, kam zwar kein fehler aber die funktion des PhysX steht immer noch aus :/


----------



## unLieb (5. Juli 2013)

Damit du nicht noch lange suchen musst: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12605761/Programme/DriverSweeper 2.1.0.zip

Da hast du Driver Sweeper. Und dann musst du wirklich komplett ALLE Treiber restlos deinstallieren, und dann eben "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN" nehmen, denn der läuft ganz vernünftig. 


Nicht vergessen nachdem die Grafiktreiber installiert sind, unten im dann noch den PhysX-Mod auszuführen, und danach den Neustart.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

Jareth79 Admin rechte ist Pflicht. Und den 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN nehmen.

JX3 und Fluid bitte auf der ersten Seite, unter "PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen:" nachlesen.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Habe 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN installiert, ohne Admin rechte, da mit, dieser fehler kam und nichts funktioniert! (siehe letztzes Posting im code)

JX3 Patch habe ich am laufen, wie gesagt aus meinem ersten Posting, aber der Accelarator ingame ist OFF! FPS ca. 7

edit:

Batman fix

hab die "dll" in den Binary Order gepackt, aber da gibt es kein Win32 Ordner und die Dateien


```
del cudart32_30_9.dll
del PhysXUpdateLoader.dll
del cudart32_41_22.dll
del PhysXCooking.dll
del PhysXDevice.dll
del PhysXLoader.dll
```

gibt es auch nicht!

Aber ein BSOD habe ich bekommen!


----------



## pagani-s (5. Juli 2013)

das wär doch was fürn zv-pc als physxkarte
Zotac GT 630 Zone Edition, GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2, 1GB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ZT-60408-20L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

maximaler verbrauch 25watt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

Jareth79 entweder du installierst es mit Administratorrechte oder du lässt es sein.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Jareth79 entweder du installierst es mit Administratorrechte oder du lässt es sein.



Wenn ich das mache, passiert das


```
Installation von PhysX Mod:
===============================
1 PhysX mod 0.3 me
2 PhysX mod 0.3 extended
===============================
3 Neustart
4 Beenden
Eingabe (1-4):2
######################################################################
######               PhysX mod 0.3 extended install        ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  Kopieren von PhysX Patch dateien  ############################
######################################################################
Zugriff verweigert
0 Datei(en) kopiert
Fehler
Die eingabe ist Falsch.
Fehler
Springe Zurueck Zur Hauptauswahl
Sparachmenue / language menu
Druecke 1 fuer Deutsch
Press 2 for English
Druecke/Entering (1 or 2):
```

Nach einem Reboot.. ist nichts installiert nicht mal die normalen Treibern...

Ich installiere Treiber immer mit Adminrechten, aber das scheint einfach nicht zu funktionieren! Woran liegt das?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

Da du was Falsch machst. Herunterladen, niemals entpacken!!!! als Admin starten. alles install. fertig.


----------



## Jareth79 (5. Juli 2013)

Genau das habe ich getahn!

Rechtsklick auf "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN.exe" > Als Administrator ausführen > In der Batch drücke ich "1" und "1", dann kommt die Treiber Routine, danach Installiere ich den Mod 0.3 ext, Reboot... Genau so habe ich das gemacht, so und nicht anders! GPU-Z PhysX, aber in den Games und Benches bewirkt es nix! ...

Ich versuch es nochmal!

Ich hau mal die Firewall, Malware un Co raus, vielleicht liegt es daran.. was ist dem PhysMod 0.4, soll ich den mal testen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

Jareth79 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich getahn!
> 
> Rechtsklick auf "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN.exe" > Als Administrator ausführen > In der Batch drücke ich "1" und "1", dann kommt die Treiber Routine, danach Installiere ich den Mod 0.3 ext, Reboot... Genau so habe ich das gemacht, so und nicht anders! GPU-Z PhysX, aber in den Games und Benches bewirkt es nix! ...
> 
> ...


 
Nein, der 0.4 macht noch Fehler. 
Deinstallierst du alles immer bevor du testest? Und mit driver sweeper cleanen?
Dann im Windows Laufwerk, Programme (x86), nVidia Ordner löschen.


----------



## Jareth79 (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, alles Deinstallieren, dann mit dem Drive Sweep 2.10, ATI/AMD/Nvidia anklicken, bereinigen Reboot!

Bin jetzt wie folgt vor gegangen, in den Save Mode, alles Deinstalliert, paar mal Reboot, aber immer zurück in den SafeMode, danach unter Programme X86 alles was mit ATI, AMD, nVidia zu tut hat gelöscht...

Drive Sweep 2.1, 2x nacheinander durchlaufen lassen, erste mal was gefunden, reboot, 2. mal nichts mehr.

Danach Reboot, ins normale Windows 7 /64, sweit so gut...

Nun habe ich mal was anderes Versucht, ich habe die CMD als ADMIN gestartet... um sicher zu gehen das ich im Admin Modus bin!

Habe vorher alles was Virenschutz, Malware oder what ever aus gemacht, Avast 1 Std aussetzen!

danach bin ich den den Ordner rein über die CMD und habe einfach die Datei "31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN.exe" gestartet, erst 1 also Deutsch, dann wieder 1 für den AMD Treiber, danach installiert er erst den AMD Treiber, dann den Nvidia Beta Treiber dann kommt PhysX.. Nach dem das durch war, habe ich den Mod, glaube es war die 5, dann fing er an was zu machen und dann kam wieder der Fehler


```
######################################################################
######               PhysX mod 0.3 extended install        ###########
######################################################################
######################################################################
######  Kopieren von PhysX Patch dateien  ############################
######################################################################
Zugriff verweigert
0 Datei(en) kopiert
Fehler
Die eingabe ist Falsch.
Fehler
Springe Zurueck Zur Hauptauswahl
Sparachmenue / language menu
Druecke 1 fuer Deutsch
Press 2 for English
Druecke/Entering (1 or 2):
```
So nun ein Reboot und das wars :/, ich verstehe es nicht!

edit:

Vergessen zu sagen das ich im safe mode die Treiber im Geräte Manager noch zusätzlich deinstalliert habe!

edit:

Also wenn ich, egal welche deiner AiO Routinen über Admin rechte starte, Installiert sich NICHTS! Hmmm
Ich würde gerne was anderes versuchen!

Was brauch ich den alles um die Treiber vereinselt zu installieren? Ich habe was in erinnerung das die AMD bei Version 3.15 sind? und nVidia bei 360.xx hmmm, was ist wenn ich das vereinselt installiere und dann den Mod hinterher?

Nochma Edit:

Ich habe den Treiber AiO ...153.2 mal zerlegt, und frisch bei AMD die 13.4 gezogen, und bei nVidia die 314.22 WHQL, als Administrator, beide Treiber installiert so wie es sein muss.

Jeweils ein reboot eingelegt, darauf hin habe ich den ...153.2 gestartet um den PhysX mod zu fixen, einmal als Admin und einmal User, bedes gescheitert, mit dem fehler... o.g.
Also habe ich geschaut was den fehler eigentlich auslöst, also er würde gerne 2 sachen ersetzen "common" und "2.8.4", das habe ich manuell gemacht, dann noch ein paar einträge in die regestrie, diese habe ich raus gezogen, waren glaube 4 einträge, und dies dann über die ADMIN CMD manuell ausgeführt, eine reboot, habe dann in der regestrie geprüft und hat es auch anständig ausgeführt, in GPU-Z habe ich PhysX, wenn ich Fluidmark neu installiere bekomme ich 2 Karten angezeigt, CPU PhysX, wenn ich Fluid schliese und wieder starte zeigt er mir auf einmal das nur eine Karte da ist.

*kopfkratz*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung was du mit deinem Windows gemacht hast aber die Treiber funktionieren ohne Probleme (außer der 320), daher würde ich mal dein Windows überprüfen.


----------



## Jareth79 (7. Juli 2013)

Ist eigentlich erst frisch installiert, sind vielleicht irgendwelche MS Updates bekannt die Querschlagen?

Muss die nvidia vielleicht in slot2?

ansonsten bleibt nur noch.. auf ner anderen platte testen :/  Nunja das windows schief hängt muss man nicht viel beitragen!


----------



## ~Gerry~ (7. Juli 2013)

also bei mir hats bestens geklappt 

okay nun steinigt mich bitte nich falls es hier schonma besprochen wurde...
im ersten post steht ja das bei mafia 2 bluescreens auftreten können, ich hab nun genau diese bluescreens direkt beim start und wollte mal fragen ob es dafür schon irgend ne lösung gibt 

mh vllt noch mein system^^

Asus M5A99X EVO
Phenom II X4 955
HD6950 + 8800GT
16GB DDR3-1333
und Win7 x64

oh und ich hab den neuesten AIO Patch benutzt also: AIO 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN benutzt 

danke schonmal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2013)

Jareth79 ich benutze den v2 selber und habe keine Probleme. Zum Updaten für Windows 7 mit SP1 , nimm die Winfuture Update Packs.

~Gerry~ ich weiss, bin am testen.

Arbeite am AIO 31422.134_136.2-*v3*-DE_EN


----------



## Jareth79 (8. Juli 2013)

So, hab den fehler gefunden, treiber und MS Patch haben sich überschlagen, und das hat dann nicht funktioniert, nach dem das problem behoben war, gings dann, owei, was ne mühe.. Danke soweit!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Juli 2013)

AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN ist am hochladen.
Das ist enthalten:
 - nVidia 314.22
 - AMD 13.4
 - AMD 13.6 Beta2
 - Deutsch
 - Englisch
 - PhysX mod 4
 - PhysX mod 3 und PhysX mod 3 extended sind nicht mehr enthalten.

Ab 21:30 download bereit.

http://ul.to/kyn04ypq


----------



## reinhardrudi (11. Juli 2013)

hi
werd ich mir gleich mal laden -THX    für deine mühe.
nur dieses lahme uploded.net nerft ... 4H und 2min. downloadzeit im freemodus


----------



## ~Gerry~ (16. Juli 2013)

muss ich den v2 komplett deinstallieren oder kann man den physxmod einfach updaten^^

edit:

hab festgestellt das ich das bluescreen problem nich nur bei mafia 2 sondern auch bei borderlands 2 hab :-/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2013)

Gerry der physx mod 0.4 wird auch separat angeboten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2013)

reinhardrudi der AIO 31422.134_136.2-DE_EN fliegt bei Dropbox raus und wird für den AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN ersetzt.


----------



## new2f7 (18. Juli 2013)

ich habe noch den normalen PhysX Mod installiert, ohne AIO

wie kann ich den deinstallieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2013)

new2f7 schrieb:


> ich habe noch den normalen PhysX Mod installiert, ohne AIO
> 
> wie kann ich den deinstallieren?


 
Alles von Nvidia deinstallieren, mit driver sweeper cleanen und dann den Nvidia Ordner löschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juli 2013)

Morgen bekommt die Dropbox ein update.
Diese Dateien sind dann nur noch online:

31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN.exe
31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN.exe
AIO whql agp - HD 4xxx.exe (Bekommt bald ein Update vom AMD 13.1 zum AMD 13.4 und nv 314.22)
PhysX mod 0.4.exe
PhysX0.3 extended.exe

Uploaded bleibt unverändert.


----------



## emriseberhardi (24. Juli 2013)

Ich besitze eine ATI 7790. Die gibt es seit diesem Jahr aber man muss einen speziellen Treiber verwenden. Catalyst 12. Weiss jemand warum? Und gibt es probleme wenn ich die AIO verwende?

Ich hatte den mod1.05ff mit NVIDIA 285.79 installiert (wie auf PhysX Wiki beschrieben). Windoof hat für meine 9600Gt automatisch 311.06 geupdatet. GPU PhysX funktioniert aber immernoch!

Ich hatte schon eine Anwendung die sich über zu alte PhysX SS beschwert hat, nur ein Benchmark zwar aber trotzdem würde ich gerne diesen Mod 4 installieren. Wo gibts den?


*funktioniert noch war zu früh geurteilt! Fluid Mark 1.52 und Borderlands2 haben funrioniert und über PhysX GPU berechnet.
Badman AA und Alice MR (was mit 285.79 100pro funzte) funktionieren nicht; PC stürtzt ab


----------



## emriseberhardi (24. Juli 2013)

Dachte ich probiers enfach aus und siehe da, ein wundertollen menü mit 7 optionen. Option 2 gewählt und... mal sehn obs tut.
Was ich noch nicht verstehe sind die mod bezeichnungen. aber ich denke mal mod 1.04 ist n ganz anderer wie der 1.05ff won nur physx bis 9.11 unterstützt.


----------



## emriseberhardi (24. Juli 2013)

Der Anfangs positive Eindruck hat sich leider nicht bestätigt. Kein GPU PhysX nach der AIO. -Bitte konstiktiv auffassen- Die letzte AW habe ich mit 2 beantwortet allerdings ist es etwas unübersichtlich was die Frage war aber ich Vermute übernehmen und neusterten.
Jedenfalls bekommt man so kein GPU PhysX wenn man HD7790 mit entsprechendem CCC verwendet.
Nur den Patch Installieren führt zu Fehler (PhysX Mod v.2.8.4 nicht gefunden). Leider kann man keine Verzeichnisse niergens selbst bestimmen!
Lässt man nicht gerade bei solchen Install-Paketen nicht benötigte Inhale weg? warum ist dann nach dem ausführen der AIO bei mir Stereo Controll Center und Update Manager installiert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2013)

emriseberhardi du schreibst in Rätseln.
1. Hardware Angabe komplett.
2. Betriebssystem und X86 oder x64?
3. Welchen Treiber nutzt du?(AMD und nVidia)
4. Welche AIO hast du Probiert?
5. Welchen PhysX mod nutzt du?


----------



## emriseberhardi (24. Juli 2013)

Ich nutze eine Raedon HD 7790! und eine GForce 9600gt als physX Karte (PPU) im sekundären x4 pcie x16 meines LGA775 Boards. alles auf Windows7 64Bit
Als funktionierende Hybrid konfiguration habe ich mich daran gehalten: http://physxinfo.com/wiki/Hybrid_PhysX
Catalyst: AMD_Radeon_HD_7790_12.101.2.1-130416a
nForce: 285.79Beta
PhysX System-Software:  9.11.0621
dann den mod 1.05ff ausgeführt
entsprechende PhysXDevice Bibliotheken gelöscht und gute FPS mit effekten genossen.

Dann hab ich das hier (AIO) entdeckt aber bei mir funktionierts net. Getestet habe ich mit 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN.
Leider habe ich bei dem ersten Versuch nicht genau drauf geachtet und keine Fehlermelduch bemerkt. Die SW und Treiber waren alle installiert und auch die Patch Batchs aber gpu-z meldete kein gpu physx. Beim 2. Versuch, nur mod, kam dann Fehler; die Engine konnte nicht gefunden werden
Ich habe nur ne kleine Sys. Partition weitere schreibzugriffe schenke ich mir. habs jetzt wieder wie Anfangs und es läuft alles wichtige außer son chinesischer Benchmark.

Aber bei dems tut ists sicher nützlich und schneller als jeden treiber einzell laden.


----------



## reinhardrudi (25. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> reinhardrudi der AIO 31422.134_136.2-DE_EN fliegt bei Dropbox raus und wird für den AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN ersetzt.



schon oben??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2013)

emriseberhardi bitte halte dich mal an die  1.Seite meines Threads. Es müssen vorher alle AMD und Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert sein und mit Driver Sweeper gelöscht sein.

reinhardrudi bin noch am uploaden. Musste erst bei Dropbox aufräumen.

Alle bei Dopbox online.


----------



## reinhardrudi (26. Juli 2013)

cool!
link?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2013)

AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN
 AIO 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN
 PhysX mod 0.4

Links auch auf der 1. Seite und ich habe aufgeräumt.


----------



## reinhardrudi (26. Juli 2013)

super THX 

die 4std. bei uploadet sind schon heftig.

gruß


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja aber bei Uploaded zahle ich ja auch für den Pro Account. 9.99€ im Monat.


Hy Leute ich bin wieder in der PCGH 08/13  wie geil ist das denn.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ja aber bei Uploaded zahle ich ja auch für den Pro Account. 9.99€ im Monat.
> 
> 
> Hy Leute ich bin wieder in der PCGH 08/13  wie geil ist das denn.


 
gratuliere


----------



## emriseberhardi (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ja nicht alle 300 Seiten gelesen. Sondern nur die erste. Ok es kann ja sein dass es dann sauber funktioniert. Für mich ist es nichts da ich meine Raedon nur mit speziellem Treiber fahren kann. 
Villeicht werd ich die AIO irgentwann nochmal probieren da ich Tomb Raider (HD7790 TressFX probleme mit dem Standart Treiber) schon durchgezockt habe und weil Cryostasis Shader Model4 trotz Patch erst nicht läuft.. 
Zurzeit zock ich wenn eh wat anderes, Codes knacken will ich grad auch nicht.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Juli 2013)

Moin Gordon und gratuliere. Leider nix interessantes für mich in dieser Ausgabe vorhanden, daher hab ich sie diesmal ausgelassen. 

Kurzes  Feedback zu den Treibern bzw. Mod 0.4

Die Menügestaltung vom V3 ist ja grausam. Die Echos irritieren ganz schön. Wirkt alles so überladen und teilweise doppelt geschrieben.

Der V2 läuft soweit sauber, aber die 04 Mod verursacht BSODs in beiden Batmans, mit Fluidmark liefs aber sauber. Hab dann den Mod 03 Extended drüber gehauen, jetzt laufen auch die Games ohne BSODs. Also scheint was mit den 0.4 Mod noch nicht zustimmen. Installation war frisch, da Windows neu aufgesetzt wurde. Also waren keine Restbestände von Treibern/ Physxfiles vorhanden.  

Mein Favorit ist daher erstmal der AIO 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN mit  Mod 0.3 Extended.

PS: Hast die Treiber ja immer noch nicht verkleinert.


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

Hi Gordon!
Ich bastel jetzt schon Wochen rum und bekomme die sch... nicht ans laufen!
Ich habe als Hauptkarte ne hd5870 im pcie 16_1, Physx Karte soll werden eine GTX260 welche aus temperaturtechnischen gründen nicht im pcie 16_2 sondern im PCIE 8 steckt. Sollte soweit egal sein denn im 16er port funzt es auch nicht, wird nur die ati sau heiß weil keine luft mehr usw...
Habe alle alten treiber deinstalliert, neustart, driver sweeper drüber, neustart, karten werden von win7 erkannt und inst.
Nun habe ich 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN gestartet, resultat ist wie immer, gpuz zeigt an physx mit beiden karten möglich, fluidmark jedoch sagt mir only cpu Physx.
Was mache ich falsch? Monitor steckt immer NUR in der ATI.
Wenn ich nur die alte GTX260 im Rechner habe und alle aktuellen standard Treiber rauf packe kann ich in der nv Systemsteuerung Physx einschalten und Fluidmark zeigt es auch korrekt an, funktioniert auch im Spiel. 
Ist es richtig, dass der mod die nv Systemsteuerung sperrt bzw deren starten verhindert? Wie soll ich dann die Physx hartdwareunterstützung einschalten?
Hoffe wir bekommen das irgendwie in den Griff...


----------



## reinhardrudi (27. Juli 2013)

```
Wie soll ich dann die Physx hartdwareunterstützung einschalten?
```

beim AIO brauchste nix einschalten-läuft von alleine.

mfg


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

Hi Reinhard...
Das habe ich auch gedacht!
Im Anhang siehst du mein Problem.
Physx ist an sich da, wird halt nicht über die GPU berechnet und kann ingame nicht eingeschaltet werden weil ausgegraut.
Der Ingamebutton ist also wie früher ( ohne die GTX260) nicht auswählbar...


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Juli 2013)

Schau mal im Startpost unter  PhysX Anwendung Mods und Hilfen , was da steht.


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

AAAAHHHHH!!!
Die Fluidmark dll´s löschen und schon gehts.
Jetzt hat er Physx Hardware detected und arbeitet auch mit dieser.
Demnach funktioniert der mod grundsätzlich schon.
Warum tut dann Planetside 2 so als währe keine NVIDIA Karte installiert?
Wie gesagt, mit nur der GTX260 kann ich Physx einschalten und bekomme es auch dargestellt, die GTX ist halt nur zu lahm für Planetside 2.
Aber die Effekte sind schon hammermäßig...
Könnt es gerne bei euch testen, das Spiel ist free to play.


----------



## MrHumbug27 (27. Juli 2013)

Bei mir funktioniert auch alles soweit TOP !!
Verwende eine PowerColor AMD Radeon HD 7970 v.2 zusammen mit einer GeForce 9600GT. Habe bisher nur Borderlands 2 getestet, jedoch mit einem super Ergebnis: permanent >40 Fps bei hohen Physx Einstellungen.
Ein Problem gibt es jedoch: Sobald die AMD-Karte beansprucht wird -auch außerhalb Physx-Anwendungen (BF3)- fahren die Lüfter extrem hoch, sodass ich sie bei aufgesetztem Headset noch höre, dieses Phänomen is vorher noch nie aufgetreten... Der Grund für die hohe Lüfterbeanspruchung liegt ja auf der Hand: große Temperaturentwicklung. 
Ich dachte es könnte daran liegen das ich beide Karten direkt untereinander verbaut habe und es deshalb Probleme beim Ansaugen der Luft durch die Obere gibt, dies war jedoch nicht das problem..... Habe die Obere bei laufendem Borderlands mal angehoben und es trat keine verbesserung, weder bei der Geräuscheentwicklung noch bei der Temperatur der Karte, ein..... 
Bitte um schnelle Lösungsvorschläge, da ich bei diesem Geräuschpegel nicht spielen kann...
Danke schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

> Sobald die AMD-Karte beansprucht wird -auch außerhalb Physx-Anwendungen (BF3)- fahren die Lüfter extrem hoch


Du bist schon auf der richtigen Spur, klares Zeichen von keine Luft für die ATI!
Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du mit "Hab die obere Angehoben" meinst aber wenn die Karten genau untereinander sitzen ist das normal. 
Darum habe ich die NVIDIA auch im PCIE 8 Slot stecken obwohl ich einen 16er frei hätte. Jetzt habe ich zwischen den Karten eine Grafikkartenbreite platz und es funzt mit der temp.
Nur Planetside 2 bekomme ich immer noch nicht mit Physx ans laufen...


----------



## MrHumbug27 (27. Juli 2013)

@RobbiTobbi1873

Wie du sicherlich weißt wiegen die aktuellen Grafikkarten ja recht viel und deshalb hängt die eine Ecke immer etwas nach unten und mit "Angehoben" meine ich, dass diese Ecke etwas hochgehoben hab, damit die Karte komplett eine Höhe hat und nicht mehr etwas durchhängt, um somit den Bereich zwischen den Karten möglichst groß zu machen....
Gut, dann werde ich die Karte in eien anderen Slot setzen, hab noch 2 Freie. Muss ich Softwaretechnisch etwas ändern oder neu installieren wenn ich die umsetze ??


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Juli 2013)

> Nur Planetside 2 bekomme ich immer noch nicht mit Physx ans laufen...


Das wird auch nicht funktionieren, da das Game andere PhysXfiles ( V3) nutzt/ braucht .  Und wenn man es doch noch zum laufen bekommen sollte, funkt einem der Autoupdater dazwischen. 
https://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/getting-physx-to-run-on-hybrid-physx.93808/


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

@ MrHumbug27
Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst... Das durchbiegen...
Wenn du die Graka in den anderen Slot steckst wird sie als neue Hardware erkannt, Win installiert sie mit Standard Treibern und Physx geht erstmal nicht mehr.
Also vorher alle Treiber runter, neustart, mit Driver Sweeper im abgesicherten Modus die Reste entfernen, ausschalten, alle Stecker ab, Graka umstecken, neustart, Win sagt dir neue Hardware kann jetzt verwendet werden, AIO Treiber drauf und alles sollte gehen.
Auf den ersten paar Seiten siehst du, dass es nicht wirkliche Performanceeinbußen mit dem PCIE 8 Slot gibt. Nun sollte deine Kiste einen Kühlen Kopf bewahren!
PS: Mit Tools wie Play Claw kannst du dir ingame die GPU auslastungen und temperaturen der Grakas anzeigen lassen.

@Hawky1980
Das Planetside 2 Physx 3 benutzt wusste ich, hab nur nicht gewusst das es mit dem Hybrid Mod nicht geht...
Momentan ist ja Physx 3 noch nicht in den NVIDIA Treiben integriert, es gibt lediglich im Spieleordner die Physx3 dll´s die anscheinend genutzt werden und es überhaupt möglich machen.
Wenn jetzt also neuere NV Treiber mit Physx 3 raus kommen und der Gordon nen neuen Mod baut müsste es doch laufen oder????


----------



## MrHumbug27 (27. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut, dankeschön !
Das mit dem "alle treiber vor umsetzen komplett entfernen" kenn ich von diversen anderen Hardwareumbauten.....
Hab deine Anleitung ab dem Reboot befolgt und nun läuft alles wieder super !!!


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (27. Juli 2013)

Tada! Problem gelöst...
Wenns doch nur immer so einfach wäre...


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. Juli 2013)

> Wenn jetzt also neuere NV Treiber mit Physx 3 raus kommen und der Gordon nen neuen Mod baut müsste es doch laufen oder????



Die Physx SDK 3 setzt Cuda voraus. Da Cuda in Games nur lauffähig ist wenn die PhysXkarte als Hauptkarte lauft, wird es schwierig die Physx SDK 3 in einen Mod zu intigrieren.
http://physxinfo.com/wiki/PhysX_SDK_3.x


----------



## emriseberhardi (28. Juli 2013)

@gordon danke für die Links! hatte das PhysX Mod einzeln nicht gefunden. Drop-Box unerfahren..
 jetzt funtzts. Endlich kann ich die neue physix middleware 9.13 nutzen. (natürlich mit neuerem NVIDIA Treiber).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2013)

Hi, wieder da. Hatte Besuch. 
Hawky1980 das mit den 0.4 ist halt etwas kompliziert, da es schon an die Cuda SDK geht. 
Werde die nächsten Tage wieder daran arbeiten. Werde auch dein Tip testen( zu erst 0.4 dann 0.3 Fertig.).

RobbiTobbi1873 die PhysX SDK 3 ist schon intrigiert, sonst würde sie bei Planetside 2 noch nicht mal bei NV funktionieren.
Aber wie schon oft geschrieben die PhysX SDK 3 ist nicht modifizierbar! Es wird sie niemals mit ATI+NV als mod geben. 

Brauch noch ein paar tage für den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN habe einige bugs gefunden. 
Danke an Hawky1980, nur mit Rückmeldung kann ich was ändern. Daher bitte immer Fehler gleich melden.

*Update*

Habe die Fehler beseitigt, Menü verschönert, PhysX mod 0.4 getuned und gefixt. 
Update Lade ich morgen hoch.


----------



## Hawky1980 (29. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 das mit den 0.4 ist halt etwas kompliziert, da es schon an die Cuda SDK geht.


Eieiei, da wagst du dich aber weit raus. Solltest den 04 Mod erstmal mit einem frischen Windows (auf einer anderen Platte) in Ruhe duchtesten, bevor du den Online stellst.



> Werde auch dein Tip testen( zu erst 0.4 dann 0.3 Fertig.).


Damit hab ich aber nur die BSODs beseitigt. In wiefern die 04 Mod da noch greift ist ungewiss, da die 0.3 Mod die 0.4 Mod Files sehr wahrscheinlich überschrieben hat. 
Bisher konnte ich keine BSODs mehr verzeichnen, und die Spiele ( auch Mafia2, und beide Metros) laufen sauber.



> Aber wie schon oft geschrieben die PhysX SDK 3 ist nicht modifizierbar! Es wird sie niemals mit ATI+NV als mod geben.


Und darin seh ich das Problem, denn solange die Cuda Speere nicht umgangen werden kann, wird  es schwierig eine brauchbare Mod dafür zubasteln. Einfach macht es dir Nvidia da nicht gerade. 
Wenn The Witcher.3  mit SKD3 läuft (und davon gehe ich mal aus), sehe ich mit der Mod wahrscheinlich nackte Wölfe durch die Gegend laufen, weil das Physx vom Fell dann Cuda voraussetzt.  
The Witcher 3 PhysX Demo E3 2013 - YouTube


> Brauch noch ein paar tage für den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN habe einige bugs gefunden.


Lass dir Zeit damit. Bin ab den 31. erstmal mit den neuen AMD Frame Pacing Treiber zugange, falls er dann auch erscheint. 



> Danke an Hawky1980, nur mit Rückmeldung kann ich was ändern.


Bitte Bitte kein Thema.



> Daher bitte immer Fehler gleich melden.


Solltest du auch im Startpost festhalten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2013)

Läuft gut, keine BCC: 3B und ganz gut in der Performance.
Jetzt aber das Problem, bin auf mein HTPC online, da meine Wakü Probleme gemacht hat.
Jetzt muss der Kleber 24h aushärten und dann kommt noch Lecktest. Bin halt Vorsichtig da mein geiles MSI Board keinen schaden bekommen soll.
Also vor den 31. werde ich es nicht schaffen den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN online zu stellen.


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (29. Juli 2013)

Moin Jungs!


> Aber wie schon oft geschrieben die PhysX SDK 3 ist nicht modifizierbar! Es wird sie niemals mit ATI+NV als mod geben.


Ganz ehrlich, das glaube ich nicht! Ich wette in nem halben Jahr lachen wir alle über diese Aussage.
Gestern habe ich eine Seite gefunden bei dem es möglich war auch CUDA zu aktivieren ( irgendwie während der inst. 2. Monitor in die NV und nach reboot läuft CUDA auf der 2. Karte bla bla...) und auch das NV Controllpanel funktionierte. angeblich...
Hab die Seite aber heute nicht nochmal gefunden... nach Stundenlangem probieren habe ich dann lediglich Direct Compute auf der Nvidia zum laufen gebracht.
vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob einen das nun weiter bringt sei dahingestellt...
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass kaum noch Spiele mit SDK2.x auf den Markt kommen werden. Dies würde bedeuten, dass alle zukünftigen Physx Spiele nicht mehr mit gemoddeden Hybrid Systemen laufen und das wäre doch echt schade...
Die CUDA Sperre ist auch kein Hexenwerk und kann mit sicherheit umgangen werden, nur ist noch keiner drauf gekommen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2013)

RobbiTobbi1873 Cuda ist nicht modbar, genau wie die PhysX sdk 3. Ich kann einen Modder, der das selbe schreibt.
Die PhysX SDK 3 ist auch die letzte, dann gibt es nur noch Apex und die neue 1.3 oder höher, wird mit der APU von AMD angetrieben(XBOX One, PS4).


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Läuft gut, keine BCC: 3B und ganz gut in der Performance.


Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.



> Jetzt aber das Problem, bin auf mein HTPC online, da meine Wakü Probleme gemacht hat.
> Jetzt muss der Kleber 24h aushärten und dann kommt noch Lecktest.


Was auch ein Grund unter vielen ist warum ich Lukü bevorzuge.



> Also vor den 31. werde ich es nicht schaffen den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN online zu stellen.


Das hast du falsch verstanden. Wenn morgen der Treiber kommt fliegt die 640 erstmal raus damit ich den Treiber in Ruhe testen kann. Hast also alle Zeit der Welt an deinen Mods zubasteln. 



> Die CUDA Sperre ist auch kein Hexenwerk und kann mit sicherheit umgangen werden, nur ist noch keiner drauf gekommen!


Doch guckst du hier Hexenwerk von Nvidia. 

Monitor 2 hängt an der 640 und läuft als Hauptmoni = Cuda aktiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor 1 hängt das CFX Gespann dran und läuft jetzt als Hauptmonitor  = Cuda inative



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaubs mir, wenn die Karte nicht mehr gebraucht wird, schwing ich auch den Vorschlaghammer und zeige damit Nvidia das ich für offene Standards bin.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


Ist in 1 Stunde online.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Was auch ein Grund unter vielen ist warum ich Lukü bevorzuge.



Wakü ist wieder voll funktionstüchtig + 10% Leistungssteigerung und 5% leiser. Ich Liebe Wakü und für mich ist es Pflicht, mit ihr zu arbeiten.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Glaubs mir, wenn die Karte nicht mehr gebraucht wird, schwing ich auch den Vorschlaghammer und zeige damit Nvidia das ich für offene Standards bin.


 
Das Hybrid system bleibt bei mir noch eine ganze weile, alleine wegen Multi-Monitor. 
Denn eine 7950 + 2 Monis verbraucht mehr im IDLE wie meine 7950+640 im IDLE.


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist in 1 Stunde online.


Fein Fein. 



> Wakü ist wieder voll funktionstüchtig + 10% Leistungssteigerung und 5% leiser. Ich Liebe Wakü und für mich ist es Pflicht, mit ihr zu arbeiten.


Wird sagen ist Ansichtssache , denke der FX kommt auch ganz gut ohne aus.  
Es sei denn du hast ne Tropenhitze in deinen vier Wänden



> Das Hybrid system bleibt bei mir noch eine ganze weile, alleine wegen Multi-Monitor.
> Denn eine 7950 + 2 Monis verbraucht mehr im IDLE wie meine 7950+640 im IDLE.



Für den Fall hab ich da schon Ersatz hier liegen. 
Der Vorteil: Es wird nur ein Treiber benötigt. 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6450, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, lite retail (11190-02-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Warten wirs mal ab, was da noch kommt.  Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja Nvidia und gibt Cuda irgendwann frei.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Fein Fein.


Dauert noch an, der Upload.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Wird sagen ist Ansichtssache , denke der FX kommt auch ganz gut ohne aus.
> Es sei denn du hast ne Tropenhitze in deinen vier Wänden



Am Wochenende hatte ich 31°C in meiner Wohnung, und 35°C meine CPU bei 4.5 GHz.
Und beim OC wird man ohne eine WaKü oder Kompakt-WaKü, beim FX nicht weit kommen.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Für den Fall hab ich da schon Ersatz hier liegen.
> Der Vorteil: Es wird nur ein Treiber benötigt.
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6450, 1GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, lite retail (11190-02-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Warten wirs mal ab, was da noch kommt.  Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja Nvidia und gibt Cuda irgendwann frei.


 
Cuda wird auch verschwinden und von APEX abgelöst. APEX ist nVidia Trumpf, was auch gut werden wird.

*Update*

Online:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y1vm0ylst5zuzye/31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN.exe


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dauert noch an, der Upload.


Hat Zeit, heut wird da eh nix mehr mit testen.



> Am Wochenende hatte ich 31°C in meiner Wohnung, und 35°C meine CPU bei 4.5 GHz.
> Und beim OC wird man ohne eine WaKü oder Kompakt-WaKü, beim FX nicht weit kommen.


24°C hatte ich da max in der Bude.  
Was meinste, reichen da 5,3 ghz mit Lukü? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Cuda wird auch verschwinden und von APEX abgelöst. APEX ist nVidia Trumpf, was auch gut werden wird.


 Schaun wa mal was sich da ergibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Was meinste, reichen da 5,3 ghz mit Lukü?


 Nein, 4.5 schaffst du, dann ist ende. 62°C ist max Temperatur und die wirst du dann schnell erreichen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (30. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein, 4.5 schaffst du, dann ist ende. 62°C ist max Temperatur und die wirst du dann schnell erreichen.


 
Na gut weil du es bist, geb ich dir ein Prime95 mit 4,8ghz rocksolides 24/7 Setting. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (31. Juli 2013)

Hi Leutz!
4,5 geht locker, kommt auf den Kühler an.
Ich habe den 8350 auf 8x 4,5 gHz laufen und bin nie über 40°C.
Brauchst sowas in der Richtung: Alpenföhn K2, CPU-Kühler
Ich benutze einen ähnlichen Kühler, da kannste bis zu 3 120mm Lüfter ran fummeln!!!
Ich nutze nur den Standard Lüfter in der mitte, die anderen 2 halte ich als Option zurück. Ist mit 4,5 gHz einfach noch nicht erforderlich.
5,3 gHz halte ich aber vom Grundgedanken schon für Käse, braucht keine Sau...
Ich persönlich finde WaKü cool, vor allem für Graka tuning und multi GPU gespanne. Da kleben die Grakas dann so nahe aneinander, dass kaum Luft zum Kühlen dran kommt und dann hat sich jeder OC Gedanke erübrigt.
Für OC einzelner Gakas sind die oft serie verbauten kleinen Radiallüfter schrott, mit denen laufen die Karten im Serienzustand schon bei 70-80°C unter Last!!!
Aber dafür gibts sowas:  Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970, Grafikkarten-Lüfter
Damit liegt die Temp bei serien Takt um die 55°C und OC 60-70°C, und leiser ist son Ding auch noch!!!
Mein Fazit, WaKü ist ne feine Sache aber SAU TEUER!!! Alleine der Graka WaKü Adapter kostet 100€+...
Wers ins Extrem treiben will soll sein ganzes Board in ein Aqarium mit Transformatorenöl legen und sich über die Sauerrei freuen!!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Na gut weil du es bist, geb ich dir ein Prime95 mit 4,8ghz rocksolides 24/7 Setting.


Mit 60°C Temp, wo laut AMD 62°C max sind.... etwas gefährlich und dann noch 1.5 v mir zu viel.
Ich habe 4.5 GHz und das bei 1.2875v mit LLC auto und 0.8 GHz P6 State bei 0.680v.


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Juli 2013)

> Mit 60°C Temp, wo laut AMD 62°C max sind.... etwas gefährlich und dann noch 1.5 v mir zu viel.


Liegt doch  noch innerhalb der maximalen CPU spezifikationen die von AMD vorgegeben sind. Und durch das fehlende LLC ist die hohe Spannung unter Volllast völlig normal.


> Ich habe 4.5 GHz und das bei 1.2875v mit LLC auto und 0.8 GHz P6 State bei 0.680v.


Das will ich mit Prime Small FFT stabil sehen. Erst dann kauf ich dir diese Werte ab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2013)

Hier meine Einstellung und das per AmdMsrTweaker.


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Juli 2013)

> Hier meine Einstellung und das per AmdMsrTweaker.


Was nützt mir den die VID vom AMD MSR Tweaker . Ich will die real anliegende Spannung mit CPUz unter Primelast sehen .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2013)

100% last bei 4.5 GHz LLC Auto:
Diese Einstellung habe ich schon 2 Monate ohne Bluescreens.

AMD Boosted P states :
#1: 4200 MHz, 1.425V 
# 2: 4100 MHz, 1.40V 

Laut CPU-Z mit 1.408 v liege ich mit meinen bei 4.5 GHz deutlich unter die Boosted P states volts.


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Juli 2013)

> 100% last bei 4.5 GHz LLC Auto:
> Diese einstellung habe ich schon 2 Monate ohne Bluescreens.



Na siehste geht doch, also war wohl nix mit 1,287v. 
Seh aber immer noch keine Primelast wie hier. 

Diese Werte kannst du als rocksolide ansehen, und als allzeitstabil betrachten.  
Hängt aber von der Chipgüte, und weniger vom Board ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was mach ich? Nutze den Spannungsspielraum um höhere Takraten zu erreichen.

Last 1,396v 4,6ghz + NB OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last 1,456v 4,7ghz = grade mal 50mv mehr wie bei dir mit 4,5 ghz.  Die Temps sind dabei völlig im grünen Bereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2013)

1,287v sind aber mein Wert bei 1 Kern, bei 4.5 GHz, LLC sei dank.
Aber ich sehe werte über 52°C bei AMD CPUs als nicht gut an. Denn wenn 62 °C max sind, sind da nicht mehr viel Spielraum.
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit kühle rein zu bekommen:
Komplettwasserkühlung von Zalman mit rundem Radiator - ComputerBase

Dann miss mal bei 4.5,4.6 und 4.7 GHz die Spannungsaufnahme vom Netzteil aus dem 220V Netz.

Und Prime nehme ich nicht, habe mein eigenes Programm.


----------



## Hawky1980 (31. Juli 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 1,287v sind aber mein Wert bei 1 Kern, bei 4.5 GHz, LLC sei dank.


Ja Tschuldigung, das ich eine  4M/8T CPU besitze, und diese auch so einsetze.  Nützt mir also da recht wenig, wenn nur ein Kern davon mit niedriger Voltage stabil läuft, oder? 



> Aber ich sehe werte über 52°C bei AMD CPUs als nicht gut an. Denn wenn 62 °C max sind, sind da nicht mehr viel Spielraum.


Achwo, das ist völliger Blödsinn, die CPU hat ein internen Schutzmechanismus der die CPU veranlasst ab einen gewissen Temperaturbereich die Spannung und den Kerntakt abzusenken ( Throtteling). 
Solange dieser Schutz nicht greift, sehe ich kein Bedarf an besserer ( teuerer) Kühlungslösungen.  IntelCPUs trottlen übrigends ab 90-100°C. Da mach ich mir bei 50- 60°C bei AMD CPUs erst recht keine Gedanken.



> Das wäre eine Möglichkeit kühle rein zu bekommen:


Nö wozu , sind Primelast Temps, da darf die Kiste sich aufheizen. 
Glaubs mir bevor die CPU dir wegglüht greift längst der Überlastungschutz ( VRM MOS Protection) vom Mainboard, weil die Leistungsaufnahme der CPU dann so hoch ist, dass die Mosfets das nicht mehr sauber stemmen können. 
In meinem Fall greift das VRM MOS Protection ab 5ghz und aufwärts bei Primelast. Also ist hier das Board der Begrenzer und nicht die Kühlung, denn trottlen tut auch da die CPU nicht sondern das Board schaltet sich durch die extreme Leistungsaufname einfach ab. Genau aus diemes Grund gib es von Gigabyte die  Rev.1.4, und genau deshalb wirst du den FX9590 niemals auf meinem Board sehen.  



> Dann miss mal bei 4.5,4.6 und 4.7 GHz die Spannungsaufnahme vom Netzteil aus dem 220V Netz.


Unwichtig, die Bioswerte die auch vom CPUz ausgelesen werden reichen da völlig aus, um sie als Anhaltspunkt zusehen 



> Und Prime nehme ich nicht, habe mein eigenes Programm.


Welches denn? 
Die schlimmsten Stressprogs für den FX sind Linx, Prime und OCCT u.a Coredamage. Wenn die CPU da stabil läuft, und die Temps im Rahmen bleiben, mach ich mir über sonstige Anwendungen mal sowas von keine Gedanken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2013)

Hawky1980 ich find es toll, das du dich auf Funktionen verlässt, aber was ist wenn sie nicht wollen. 
Und ich weiß was Throtteling ist.
Ich weiß nur , das mein FX ein Wunsch von mir war und ich mit Vorsicht behandle. 
Und auf Gigabytes Sicherheitsfunktionen verlasse ich mich gar nicht. 
Denn das was mit meinen Passiert ist sollte das Board sich vorher schützen, hat es aber nicht! 
Und wenn ein Schutz mal gegriffen hat, weist du nicht, wie die CPU darunter gelitten hat.



> Dann miss mal bei 4.5,4.6 und 4.7 GHz die Spannungsaufnahme vom Netzteil aus dem 220V Netz.


Erklärung: 
bei 4.5 GHz= Wieviel Watt aus der Steckdose......

Per bat kann man die CPU voll auslasten, per CPUstab test kann man es auch.


----------



## Hawky1980 (1. August 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Hawky1980 ich find es toll, das du dich auf Funktionen verlässt, aber was ist wenn sie nicht wollen.


Dann sind sie ihr Geld  nicht wert. Ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen, dass sich meine Hardware jenach Anlass überwiegend im Grenzbereich befindet.  Wenn ich vor habe, dass mein PC 10-20 Jahre überdauern soll, stell ich den PC auch so passend ein. 



> Ich weiß nur , das mein FX ein Wunsch von mir war und ich mit Vorsicht behandle.


Na das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Trifft aber nicht auf mich zu. Bei mir wird die Hardware grundsätzlich unter Extrembelastung durchgetestet. Was ich dann am Ende an Leistung benötige steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt  Papier.


> Und auf Gigabytes Sicherheitsfunktionen verlasse ich mich gar nicht.
> Denn das was mit meinen Passiert ist sollte das Board sich vorher schützen, hat es aber nicht!


Naja ich schon, und wenn ein Board dabei die Grätsche macht ist das ein Problem vom Board, und/oder die Richtilininen werden vom Hersteller diesbezüglich nicht eingehalten. 



> Und wenn ein Schutz mal gegriffen hat, weißt du nicht, wie die CPU darunter gelitten hat.


Also mein 1090T erfreut sich bester Gesundheit, und ich hatte nicht den Anschein das er unter meinen Strapazen extrem gelitten hat. 
Nur leider besitzt der Phenom nicht über die Instruktionen die der FX inne hat. Genau aus diesem Grund sah ich ein Wechsel der CPU für notwendig.   



> Erklärung:
> bei 4.5 GHz= Wieviel Watt aus der Steckdose
> bei 4.6 GHz= Wieviel Watt aus der Steckdose
> bei 4.7 GHz= Wieviel Watt aus der Steckdose
> Verstanden?



Achso du meinst die Leistungsaufnahme in Watt gemessen?  Da kann ich grad nicht mit dienen, weil mein Messgerät beim letzten Gewitter die Biege gemacht hat.  
Kann dir aber sagen das der FX mit 5 ghz sparsamer (ca 80- 100 Watt differenz) als der X6 mit 4,4ghz ist.  Alles darunter ist für mein PSU uninteressant. 

Edit: 


> Per bat kann man die CPU voll auslasten, per CPUstab test kann man es auch.



Ich bevorzuge als Stabtest für CPUs Folding@Home. 
Grund, hier führt jede Instabilität, gleich zum BSOD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Progs wie CPU-Stab kann ich ja mal garnichts mit anfangen. Was soll der aussagen? Wie toll 2 Threats auf 8 Kernen laufen?. Völlig schwachsinniges Tool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber genug Offtopic. Werd erstmal dein AIO Treiber begutachten. Der neue ist ja noch nicht raus.
http://www.tweakpc.de/news/28504/amd-frame-pacing-treiber-noch-einmal-verschoben/


----------



## MrHumbug27 (1. August 2013)

Bei mir läuft die Kombo amd 7970 + nvidia 9600 gt einwandfrei. Kaufe mir jetzt eine GT 430 um etwas Strom zu sparen und noch etwas mehr Leistung heraus zu kitzeln 
Naja in Wahrheit bin ich einfach nur scharf drauf meinen PC aufzurüsten  
Da dann meine 9600 gt frei wird dachte ich mir sie an einen Freund weiter zu geben. Dieser hat jedoch an seinem Mainboard weder einen freien PCIE x16 oder x8 Steckplatz und plant nun eine PCIE Verlängerungskarte zu verwenden.
Konkret geht es dabei um diese: Delock 89159 Riser PCI-Express Verlängerung Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Würdet ihr sagen das es eine gute Idee ist oder eher nicht bzw gibt es durch die geringe Lanezahl erhebliche Leistungseinbußen ???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Achso du meinst die Leistungsaufnahme in Watt gemessen?  Da kann ich grad nicht mit dienen, weil mein Messgerät beim letzten Gewitter die Biege gemacht hat.
> Kann dir aber sagen das der FX mit 5 ghz sparsamer (ca 80- 100 Watt differenz) als der X6 mit 4,4ghz ist.  Alles darunter ist für mein PSU uninteressant.


Interessant. Bin am Modifizieren meines CPU Kühlers, soll 25% mehr Durchfluss bekommen und 40% mehr Kühlung, dank dickere Ausfräsungen.
Will dann auch von 4.0 - 5.0 GHz Testen incl. Stromverbrauch, Temps und PhysX Bench.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Mit Progs wie CPU-Stab kann ich ja mal garnichts mit anfangen. Was soll der aussagen? Wie toll 2 Threats auf 8 Kernen laufen?. Völlig schwachsinniges Tool.


Nein du musst CPU Stab Test, 2x oder 4x starten, dann wird es interessant.
An der CMD für CPU test arbeite ich noch.



Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Aber genug Offtopic. Werd erstmal dein AIO Treiber begutachten.


THX, und genau genug Off Tropic.

Wann mal wieder im TS treffen?



MrHumbug27 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die Kombo amd 7970 + nvidia 9600 gt einwandfrei. Kaufe mir jetzt eine GT 430 um etwas Strom zu sparen und noch etwas mehr Leistung heraus zu kitzeln
> Naja in Wahrheit bin ich einfach nur scharf drauf meinen PC aufzurüsten
> Da dann meine 9600 gt frei wird dachte ich mir sie an einen Freund weiter zu geben. Dieser hat jedoch an seinem Mainboard weder einen freien PCIE x16 oder x8 Steckplatz und plant nun eine PCIE Verlängerungskarte zu verwenden.
> Konkret geht es dabei um diese: Delock 89159 Riser PCI-Express Verlängerung Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Würdet ihr sagen das es eine gute Idee ist oder eher nicht bzw gibt es durch die geringe Lanezahl erhebliche Leistungseinbußen ???


 
Testen, PCI-e 1x funktioniert auch, zwar zu PCI-e 4x mit 10- 15% Verlust, aber bist immer noch deutlich schneller als ohne NV.


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (1. August 2013)

Moin Jungs!


> Dann miss mal bei 4.5,4.6 und 4.7 GHz die Spannungsaufnahme vom Netzteil aus dem 220V Netz.


Ihr diskutiert ja schon auf hohem Niveau, darum schockiert mich das Missverständnis des elektrotechischen Urschleims!
Die Spannung beträgt an jeder Steckdose in Deutschland 230V konstant +-. Ihr Redet über die Stromaufnahme, welche je nach Last variiert.
Da Leistung (P) gleich Spannung (U= 230V) mal Strom (I) ist, zieht ein 750 Watt Netzteil max. 3,26 A.
Die Primärseitige (Netzseitige) Stromaufnahme zu messen bringt aber wenig Aufschluss auf die Stromaufnahme der CPU! Ein PC Netzteil ist ein Schaltnetzteil mit mehreren Spannungsabgriffen (3,3V, 5V, 12V) auf der Sekundärseite.
Misst man nun den Strom auf der Primärseite kann man garnicht sagen wieviel die einzelnen Verbraucher ( Graka, CPU, Ram Board etc.) verbrauchen ( kann man nur mit entsrechender Software auslesen), 
Lediglich ob das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist!
mfg.


----------



## Hawky1980 (2. August 2013)

> Wann mal wieder im TS treffen?


Heut Abend passt gut.



> Ihr diskutiert ja schon auf hohem Niveau, darum schockiert mich das Missverständnis des elektrotechischen Urschleims!



Hab schon verstanden was er meinte.


----------



## MrHumbug27 (2. August 2013)

Ok dankesehr  

Hab noch eine Frage: hab jetzt die gt 430 und will meinen Rechner die Tage mal komplett neu Machen. 
Nun ist meine Frage: welche Treiberkombination empfehlt ihr ?? 
Auf der ersten Seite des threads hast du, Gordon, folgende Kombi vorgeschlagen:
NV-Treiber 259.47 WHQL + 9.11.0621 physX + 1.05ff *update11* +Hinweis   

http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._70a476ede1c3a23125e47bfbeb0d33acec9c13b7.cab
Ist das noch aktuell ? Wenn ja erklär Doch bitte einmal welche Dateien ich ausführen muss, ist für mich ein großes durcheinander von Dateien ??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2013)

MrHumbug27:
AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN oder AIO 31422.134_136.2-v2-DE_EN benutzen, alles andere ist Blödsinn.
Link 1. seite, 1. Post.


----------



## MrHumbug27 (6. August 2013)

Ich schon wieder 
Hab heute mit einem Freund zusammen dessen PC komplett neu gemacht. Installation der nVidia und AMD Software lief Problemlos. 
Haben dann Borderlands 2 installiert und die 2 Physx-Dateien entfernt. Wenn man nun das Spiel starten will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich die Physx-Dateien jedoch wieder einfüge, läuft es, wenn auch ohne Physx, problemlos.

Wo liegt das Problem bzw was haben wir falsch gemacht ???
mfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. August 2013)

Welchen Treiber hast du installiert? 
Welcher mod?


----------



## MrHumbug27 (7. August 2013)

AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN Treiber + physx mod 1.05ff 
Verbaut sind: amd 7970 + nvidia gt 9600 bei win 7 ultimate x64


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2013)

MrHumbug27 schrieb:


> AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3-DE_EN Treiber + physx mod 1.05ff
> Verbaut sind: amd 7970 + nvidia gt 9600 bei win 7 ultimate x64


 
So, deine folgenden Fehler :
1. Der v3. Macht Fehler, steht auf Seite 1.
2. Mit dem PhysMod 1.05 ff, hast du denn ganzen mod zerstört. 

Das darfst du jetzt machen :
1. AMD und Nvidia Grafikkarten Treiber deinstallieren 
2. Diversweeper amd und Nvidia Treiber komplett löschen. 
3. Im System Laufwerk, Programme denn Ordner Nvidia löschen. 

4. Dann installier den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN .
Und nun den physx mod im 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN nehmen und keinen anderen!!!!!! 
Der physx mod 1.05 ff ist veraltet und unterstützt nun den 196.69 Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (10. August 2013)

Nabend Leute 

so ich hab den AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN installiert 
Mit AMD 13.6 beta also option 2 wo die nVidia sachen und PhysX mit installiert werden (wie im installer beschrieben)
und ja, ich habe alle schritte gemacht

1. AMD und nVidia deinstallieren
1.1 Neu start
2. Driver sweeper alles löschen lassen
2.1 Neu start
3. Alles wieder installieren lassen vom AIO paket
3.1 Neu start
4. Eigl. freuen^^

nun habe ich aber das problem das ich gar kein PhysX game mehr mit PhysX spielen geschweige denn starten kann
ich bekomme direkt einen Bluescreen
Sei es Alice Madness Reutrns oder Batman:AC... o.ä.

Hat jmd. eine idee/lösung für mich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2013)

Installiere mal den physx mod 0.4 extended. 
Nix deinstallieren. 
Dann teste noch mal.


----------



## unLieb (10. August 2013)

Läuft sogar mit Catalyst 13.8 Beta. Find ich gut!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. August 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Läuft sogar mit Catalyst 13.8 Beta. Find ich gut!


 
Du hast den 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN verwendet? 
Will die tage ein smart Treiber noch raus bringen. Enthält den 314.22, den 13.8 und den aktuellen physx mod.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (12. August 2013)

Gibt es schon einen fix für Metro Last Light?
files löschen/einfügen? irgend was damit es funktioniert

Batman AC start bei mir nich mal mehr wegen Secrurom fehler hab den steam support mal angeschrieben keine ahnung was ich noch machen soll


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2013)

Teste mal den Batman AC PhysX Fix für Metro Last Light


----------



## fourtwenty (17. August 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin soeben auf dieses Thema gestossen. Habe einige Seiten gelesen und hätte da mal ne Frage. Hab das entweder nicht gefunden oder überlesen. 
Kurze Infos zur HW:
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
AMD PhenomII X4 @4,2GHz
8GB DDR3 1333 RAM
2x ATI 7770 OC Edition (Crossfire) 2x pcie 2.0 x16
1x nvidia GTX 650 OC pcie 2.0 x4
600 Watt Netztei (ausreichend)
Windows 8 Pro x64
Treiber: AMD: 13.8 Beta / nvidia: 320.49
Mein System ist leicht übertaktet aber dafür mit einer Eigenbau Wasserkühlung ausgestattet (GPU,Chipsatz,CPU)
Alte Bilder vom System > sysProfile: ID: 159524 - fourtwenty

Frage:
Ist es möglich die zwei 7770 weiterhin im crossfire Modus zu betreiben und zusätzlich die GTX 650 als PhysX Karte zuzuschalten ?
Und bringt das PhysX der 650 wirklich spürbare Mehrleistung dafür dass ich fast jedes Game "bearbeiten" muss ?

Danke für eure Arbeit ! Und Sorry wenn meine Frage bereits irgendwo in den über 200 Seiten beantwortet wurde!

lg


----------



## unLieb (17. August 2013)

Jepp das funktioniert. Ein anderer User und ich habe ebenfalls eine Crossfire/NVIDIA Konfiguration laufen. 

Und bringen tut es sicherlich auch was ja. Ohne könntest du ja PhysX bei den Spielen ja nicht einmal benutzen.


----------



## fourtwenty (17. August 2013)

Danke für die überaus schnelle Antwort !
Ich werde es gleich mal testen.

lg

Nachtrag: Werde nun doch erst mal abwarten, da ich gelesen habe dass man an die nvidia keinen weiteren Monitor mehr anschliessen darf. Leider ist die GTX nur aus dem Grund dass ich 4 Monitore betreiben kann im PC ;(
An den Crossfire Verbund kann ich leider nur 2 Monis andocken, da ich aber 4 identische an einem Tischhalter habe und die GTX eh noch rumlag habe ich diese verbaut. Lieber wäre mir eigentlich eine weitere ATI. 

Muss erst mal überlegen was mir wichtiger ist und ob ich die oberen 2 Monis dann wieder über USB to DVI Adapter betreiben soll, da diese eh nur zum surfen genutzt werden.


----------



## unLieb (17. August 2013)

Ehrm, unterstützen deine 7770iger kein Eyefinity? Ich denke doch mal schon. Dafür sind doch AMD Karten gerade bekannt. 

Und selbst wenn nicht, natürlich kannst du an die NVIDIA noch einen Monitor anschließen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. August 2013)

unLieb  
an die GTX 650 kannst du dann noch 1-2 Monitore anschließen.

Habe es auf der ersten Seite geändert.


----------



## fourtwenty (17. August 2013)

Perfekt !
Habe Win8 schnell neu aufgesetzt, in deinem neusten AIO den ATI Treiber auf 13.8 Beta geupdatet und alles installiert.
Danke nochmals ! Bis auf Metro LL habe ich nun überall PhysX zum laufen gebracht ohne einen BS 
Bei Metro LL habe ich den Batman Patch verwendet (manuell ausgeführt). Nun wird die Karte zwar hochgetaktet wenn ich das Game starte aber Auslastung ist bei 0%. Bei Mafia II hingegen geht die Auslastung der GTX 650 auf ca. 6-10% hoch. Die zwei HD 7770 rennen weiterhin im crossfire.
Bei COD BO2 bin ich noch am testen, da gab es Aufhänger des Games ca. 10 sekunden nach start der Map (Steam)

Alle 4 Monis (2 an den 7770ern und 2 an der GTX 650) rennen nun zusammen ! Sehr nice !

Ich werde noch ein wenig testen und berichten.


@unLieb: ja Eyefinity unterstützt die 7770, jedoch bekomme ich da nur 2 Monitore zusammengeschaltet.
             im Heaven Benchmark funktioniert das auch auf allen 4 
lg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. August 2013)

fourtwenty thx für die info. Ich bin zur zeit am Arbeit des neusten nVidia Treibers. Leider ärgert der mich noch.
das mit Heaven Benchmark habe ich noch nicht gewusst.
Bei Metro LL ist das Problem mit PhysX 3 sdk.


----------



## fourtwenty (17. August 2013)

So, nochmal ne Rückmeldung.
Mit dem 13.8 Beta funktioniert alles bestens ! Alle Games ohne BS und mit Physx (die es nutzen)
Auch alle nicht Physx Games laufen ohne Probleme. (zuvor teilweise freezes oder BS)
Auf dem Screenshit kann man erkennen was ich getestet habe und meine HW Config.

Großes Lob und Danke nochmals ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. August 2013)

Bringe heute Abend 2 Treiber raus. Der eine enthält nur den 314.22 mit physx mod 0.4 und der 2. Enthält den 314.22 mit physx mod 0.4 und 13.8 Beta.

*Update*
der 314.22 (mit physx mod 0.4) = 285 MB
und 
der 31422.138.1-v1 (314.22 mit physx mod 0.4 und 13.8 Beta) = 541MB

*Update 2*
Hier sind sie:

der 31422.138.1-v1

der 314.22 (mit physx mod 0.4) = 285 MB


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. August 2013)

*The Bureau XCOM Declassified* cudart32_41_22.dll,PhysX3GpuCHECKED_x86.dll,PhysXCooking.dll,PhysXDevice.dll und PhysXLoader.dll löschen. PhysX funktioniert fehlerfrei. 
Bitte PhysX nicht updaten lassen.


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

hallo hab mich extra angemeld fur die frage  nun bin am überlegen mir ne nivdia zu mein amd zu stecken nun  hab ich das mit cuda und so gelesen aber auf ander seite steht das nivdia es fur alle öffen will 

NVIDIAs CUDA-Technik bald auch für AMD-GPUs | heise Developer


heist das du werst es dan auch moden wen ja werd ich mir eine nivdia grafikarte kaufen freuh mich auf dein antwort xd


----------



## unLieb (30. August 2013)

Kauf dich mal ´ne Tüte Deutsch! Kost nur drei Geld achtzig und hat mich auch gehelft!


Hast du dir mal angeschaut von wann deine "News" ist? Von 2011!


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Aso xd habs über sehen  also  lohnt es sich eigentlich nich jetzt noch eine nivdia karte zu kaufen weil es bei den neue spiele nicht gehen wir
Oder?


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Zu mindes bei neu kauf


----------



## unLieb (30. August 2013)

Bei welchem Spiel wird denn CUDA benötigt? Irgendwie werde ich aus deiner Frage nicht schlau.


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Also werden die neu (kommenden spielen kein cuda) brauch lost plant 3 zumbeispiel


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Lost planet 3 meinte ich


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Bei welchem Spiel wird denn CUDA benötigt? Irgendwie werde ich aus deiner Frage nicht schlau.


Er meint cuda wird bei lost planet 3 nur genutzt. 


darkkingali schrieb:


> Also werden die neu (kommenden spielen kein cuda) brauch lost plant 3 zumbeispiel


Also bei lost planet 3, the bureau, Arma 3, batman teil 3 wird physx genutzt und nicht cuda. 
Cuda wird in video Bearbeitungssoftware und andere Anwendungssoftware genutzt, aber nicht mehr in Spiele.


----------



## unLieb (30. August 2013)

Darauf wollte ich doch hinaus, dass in Spielen PhysX und nicht CUDA benutzt wird. In dem ganzen Thema hier geht es um PhysX. Daher fand ich die Fragen irritierend.


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Ah oki danke xd 
Ne frage lonht sich ein gebraucht gt440  zu kaufen fur 20 euro vom freund ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2013)

darkkingali schrieb:


> Ah oki danke xd
> Ne frage lonht sich ein gebraucht gt440  zu kaufen fur 20 euro vom freund ?


 
Korrekt, da meine geforce auch für meinen 2. Monitor zuständig ist, kann ich auf der geforce Video schauen und auf der amd zocken.


----------



## darkkingali (30. August 2013)

Oki muss ich den treiber von der 1 seite nehm ?
Aber mein amd treiba kan ich imer ubdaten oder


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2013)

Der AMD Treiber ist unabhänig von PhysX. ich habe es nur als Vereinfachung zusammengepackt.

Das sind die Beiden Aktuellen:
der 31422.138.1-v1 mit NV 314.22 und AMD 13.8 Beta1 + PhysX mod.

Oder nur der 314.22 (mit physx mod 0.4) = 285 MB


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Also muss ich einfach nur den 2 treiba nehm  muss ich  dafur abgesicherte modu


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Bei win8 64 bit


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2013)

Der 314.22 mit physx mod 0.4 einfach als Administrator installieren, Neustart, fertig.


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Oki dank dir fur deine Mühe xd 

Also kan ich dan jetzt lost plant 3 einfach zocken oder muss ich bei physx vom spiele was löschen


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Oki dank dir fur deine Mühe xd 

Also kan ich dan jetzt lost plant 3 einfach zocken oder muss ich bei physx vom spiele was löschen wie auf der 1 seite bei broderlans 2


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2013)

Teste mal wie bei The Bureau: cudart32_41_22.dll,PhysX3GpuCHECKED_x86.dll,PhysXC ooking.dll,PhysXDevice.dll und PhysXLoader.dll löschen.


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Xd und wie kan ich jetzt gucken ob beide grafikarte was zu tun haben xd


----------



## darkkingali (31. August 2013)

Wie das Programm heißt xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2013)

Gpu–z.


----------



## darkkingali (1. September 2013)

Xd meinte aber wo ich gucken kan gpu1 100% auslastund gpu2 20% Auslastung   wo ich das gucken kan xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2013)

GPU-Z sensoren auswählen, unten die Grafikkarte auswählen und dort sieht man die Auslastung, Spannung VRam Nutzung ............ u.s.w.

Ich habe Rainmeter mit MSI-Afterburner und Open Hardware Monitor gekoppelt, aber das zu erklären wäre deutlich zu viel.
Denn an Mein Rainmeter Skin arbeite ich schon über 1 Jahr und ich habe es nur für mein System geschrieben.


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

oki danke dir noch 1 letzt frage hab ich muss ich  bei jeden physx spiele die daten einfach löschen xd

Hallo hab mit gpu-z gekuckt und hab kein phsxy was hab ich falsch gemach hab einfach nur den nivdia treiba von dir installiert aber bei amd steht kein pshxy (aber beide grafikarte werd in gerätmanger erkant was tun


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2013)

Bitte lies dir die 1. Seite durch, mit Dateien löschen.
deine angaben sind etwas mager. Welcher Treiber? Als Administrator installiert?


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

hab den nivdeia treibe den du mir gegeben hast per admin installiert und am ende steh mode 0.4 oder so  hab aber mein amd treiba vorher nich gelöscht kan es daran liegen ?


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

oki habs glaube geshaft 

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/09/02/9k5.png


http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/09/02/bxs.png 

oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2013)

ja hast du.
Warum hast du nicht die erste Seite gelesen?


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

kp soryy das ich dir auf die nerven ging aber hab ein problem mit broderland 2 hab wie auf der 1 seite  die 2 sachen gelöscht und physx auf hcoh gestel aber wen ich jetzt im broderland2 star dan starte mein ganzer pc wieder neu 
 hoffe du kanst mir helfen xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2013)

> PhysX mod Treiber Anleitung:
> 
> 
> 1. AIO Treiber herunterladen. Siehe Downloads.
> ...


Alles abarbeiten und dann wieder melden!!!
*Nach punkt 3, auf C:\Program Files (x86) gehen und NVIDIA Corporation ordner löschen!!!*


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

oki werd es beflolgen xd


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

haber aber amd treib und den nivdia treiba einzelnd wen soll ich zu erst instaliren wen ich so weit bin


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. September 2013)

ist es so schwer oder schreibe ich spanisch??????
Lies den letzten Beitrag von mir !!!
Steht da irgendwo AMD??????????????????????????????


----------



## RobbiTobbi1873 (2. September 2013)

Erst den ATI Treiber ganz normal installieren mit neustart. danach den Nvidia Treiber, NICHT neustarten sondern den mod 0.4 ausführen. Dabei startet er glaub ich automatisch neu, wenn nicht kannst du jetzt neu starten und alles geht.
Im grunde ist es egal welchen du zuerst installierst, da der ATI Treiber mit dem mod nix zu tun hat ( darum kannst du ihn auch jederzeit updaten ohne irgendwelche Zaubertricks). Das wichtigste ist halt bei der Nvidia Installation nicht neu zu starten sondern gleich den mod hinterher zu ballern.
@Gordon: trink erstmal nen Bier, scheinst mir heute ziemlich angespannt zu sein


----------



## darkkingali (2. September 2013)

Oki danke werd dan gleich probieren


----------



## darkkingali (3. September 2013)

xd ich mochte mich bei allle bedanke die mir geheolfen hab und sry gordon xd


----------



## mops2 (3. September 2013)

hallo hab ne frage ich zocke 3d mit brille und so werd dan physx auch gehen oder nicht hab ne amd hd 7950 fals das wichtig ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2013)

Warum soll das nicht gehen, wenn das 3D vom AMD Grafikkarte kommt (vorausgesetzt das Spiel hat 3D)?


----------



## Hawky1980 (3. September 2013)

Hey Gordon altes Haus, alles senkrecht?  

Der Mod 4 geht ja immer noch nicht. Hab grad mal den v1 draufgehauen, und gleichmal nen Blauen in Borderlands2 und Batman kassiert.



> PhysX mod 3 und PhysX mod 3 extended sind nicht mehr enthalten.



Großer Fehler, mit dem Extended laufen bei mir alle PhysX-Games, nachdem ich ihn über den Mod 4 gebügelt habe.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2013)

Hawky1980 der 0.4 macht folgendes:
vorbereiten PhysX
install nv
install PhysX_9.13.0325
install 0.3 ext.
install 0.4
fertig.
ist aber nur beim beiden neuen so. (314.22 + mod und 31422.138.1-v1)

Zocke mit den 31422.138.1-v1 ,The Bureau.
Morgen will ich mal wieder Mafia 2 unsicher machen.


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. September 2013)

> Hawky1980 der 0.4 macht folgendes:
> vorbereiten PhysX
> install nv
> install PhysX_9.13.0325
> ...



Wenns mal funktionieren würde. Bei mir sagt der Treiber, "Batch ist fehlgeschlagen". Alle PhysXfiles wurden aber vorher sauber entfernt. 
Gehe mal von aus das damit der Mod3 Extended gemeint war. Denn nur den hab ich nachträglich installieren müssen, und die Games laufen. 



> Zocke mit den 31422.138.1-v1 ,The Bureau.
> Morgen will ich mal wieder Mafia 2 unsicher machen.


Bureau läuft bei mir jetzt auch sauber, auch Mafia macht keine Probleme seit der Installertion den extended mod.


----------



## mops2 (4. September 2013)

Hallo hab mir ne gtx 650 geholt das mit den treiba usw hat super geklapt
Hab auch broderlans 2 gespilet zum teste ob die 2 gpu was zu tun hat xd  war glaub bei 15-30% oder so xd


Aber bei lost plant 3 hat er nix zu tun hab die daten gelöscht die du bei ein post zu ein anderen geschrieben hast was kan ich jetzt tun damit mein 2gpu was zu tun hat xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Wenns mal funktionieren würde. Bei mir sagt der Treiber, "Batch ist fehlgeschlagen". Alle PhysXfiles wurden aber vorher sauber entfernt.
> Gehe mal von aus das damit der Mod3 Extended gemeint war. Denn nur den hab ich nachträglich installieren müssen, und die Games laufen.
> 
> 
> Bureau läuft bei mir jetzt auch sauber, auch Mafia macht keine Probleme seit der Installertion den extended mod.


 Wer weiß was schief gelaufen ist, der physx Mod 0.3 extended, bleibt weiterhin bei uploaded online. 
Hast du meinen neuen thread gesehen? 
Suche neues Gehäuse. 


mops2 schrieb:


> Hallo hab mir ne gtx 650 geholt das mit den treiba usw hat super geklapt
> Hab auch broderlans 2 gespilet zum teste ob die 2 gpu was zu tun hat xd  war glaub bei 15-30% oder so xd
> 
> 
> Aber bei lost plant 3 hat er nix zu tun hab die daten gelöscht die du bei ein post zu ein anderen geschrieben hast was kan ich jetzt tun damit mein 2gpu was zu tun hat xd


 Ich werde mir mal Lost Planet 3, besorgen und dann mal schauen, warum das nicht will. 
Anleitung kommt dann.


----------



## mops2 (4. September 2013)

Oki wäre cool von dir xd weist du evtl was ich bei alice madness returns löscheb muss


----------



## darkkingali (4. September 2013)

hallo hab ne frag weist du was ich bei Of Orcs And Men lösche muss um physx zu haben hab schon ein paar sache versucht brachten aber nix gpu 2 bleibt imer bei 0%


ps würde es toll finden wen du alle physx spile test und dan auf der 1 seite schreibe könntes was man löschen müss oder sowas in der art xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2013)

mops2, hier:
http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...est-physx-and-geforce-285-solved-alicemar.exe
Herunterladen, als admin ausführen fertig. 

darkkingali, du verlangst da ganz schön viel von mir. 
Alle PhysX Games testen und auswerten, kann ich nicht, denn:
1. Geld (für diese zu kaufen)
2. Festplattenkapazität (mein PC hat nur 640 GB HDD)
3. Zeit
4. Strom
Ich mache schon extrem viel hier, aber das wäre zu viel verlangt. Das PhysX Projekt nimmt schon einiges an Freizeit ein.Außerdem mache ich hier alles unentgeltlich, das sollte man dabei bedenken. 
Bitte siehe auch auf der ersten Seite, diese du immer noch nicht durchgelesen hast:
PhysX Games
dort findest du Of Orcs and Men von Cyanide Studio, dahinter steht ein X, also PhysX auf CPU.
darkkingali, noch mal: 1. Seite studieren und genau alles anschauen.
Hier noch ein Link von PhysX Games nur für die GPU
PhysX Games GPU


----------



## warchief1 (5. September 2013)

Hallo habe momentan erfolgreich AMD 13.8 Beta 2 + NV 314.22 + PhysX 9.13.0725 mit PhysxMod 0.3ext + 0.4 am Laufen. Funzt mit B:AC prima.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch mit einem neuen NV geht, also z.B. ab 320.49 etc...
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2013)

warchief1 schrieb:


> Hallo habe momentan erfolgreich AMD 13.8 Beta 2 + NV 314.22 + PhysX 9.13.0725 mit PhysxMod 0.3ext + 0.4 am Laufen. Funzt mit B:AC prima.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es auch mit einem neuen NV geht, also z.B. ab 320.49 etc...
> Danke im Voraus.


 
Ob der 320.49 fehlerfrei funktioniert kann ich dir nicht nicht versprechen. 
Um die 320er Serie zu installieren, gibt es eine komplizierte Anleitung. 
1. 0.3 extended 
2. Nv Treiber ohne physx installieren 
3. 0.3 extended + 0.4
4. PhysX System Software installieren 
5. 0.3 extended + 0.4
Dann funktioniert es vielleicht.


----------



## mops2 (5. September 2013)

Gordon-1979
 ich danke dir fur die mühe xd jetzt gehts perfeckt 

fehlt noch lost plant 3 und ich bin happy xd


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

Ich komme leider auch mal wieder auf keinen grünen Zweig. Scheint immer mal so eine Glücksmeldung zu sein, wenn es bei mir irgendwann wieder läuft 
Habe vor 14 Tagen mein Windows7 neu aufgesetzt (Platten formatiert, ...) Seitdem laufen die Spiele mit PhysX (BatmanAC, MafiaII) wieder nicht mehr.
Bei Batman AC kriege ich beim Spielstart direkt nen Bluescreen mit nvlddmkm.sys
Wenn ich die Einstellungen weit runterschraube, dann startet das Spiel, aber im Benchmark freezt das Bild (Blackscreen) beim Szenenwechsel, und das Spiel regiert nicht mehr (siehe Bild).
Habe nun schon alle deine aktuellen Treiber ausprobiert, überall das gleiche. Vor der Windows-Neuinstallation (es wurde keine Hardware verändert) lief es bei mir reibungslos, mit einem älteren AIO Treiber. Hab den alten leider schon gelöscht 

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass bei allen Mod-Installationen (0.4, 0.3, usw.) immer irgendein kleiner Fehler auftaucht, Datei "..." wurde nicht gefunden, oder dies/das ging nicht. Aber letztendlich läuft die Installation durch, und zum Ende sagen alle AIO Installationen, dass es erfolgreich installiert wurde. Mhhh, ich komme leider nicht weiter.

Laut GPU-Z ist alles OK, und der JX3-Benchmark läuft auch super durch, mit Hardwareacceleration.

Irgendeine Idee, was ich noch machen / versuchen könnte ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2013)

Travox das ist mir nicht unbekannt. Deswegen gibt es den PhysX mod 0.4 wegen den nvlddmkm.sys Fehler.
Geh mal wie folgt vor, bitte kein Schritt auslassen:

1. Lade den NV 314.22 incl. 0.4 herunter.

2. AMD deinstallieren (vollständig)
2.1 nVidia Grafiktreiber deinstallieren
 - neu starten
2.2 nVidia PhysX deinstallieren
2.3 nVidia HD Audiotreiber deinstallieren
2.4 In C:\Program Files (x86) den Ordner NVIDIA Corporation löschen (bitte mit Shift+Entf)
 - neu starten

 3. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) Treiber Leichen löschen.
 - neu starten

 4. AMD Treiber der Wahl installieren
 5. NV 314.22 incl. 0.4 installieren
 - neu starten

 6. PhysX testen, z.B. Mafia 2

 (wenn Bluescreen, dann PhysX mod 0.3 extended noch mal starten und dann neu starten)

 7. Fertig


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

Das teste ich sofort mal. Muss ich bei Driversweeper eigentlich auch NVIDIA-CHIPSET mit löschen ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2013)

Nein, nur NV Grafik und AMD brauchst du mit Driversweeper nicht löschen.


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

Also der NV 314.22 incl. 0.4 lässt sich nicht installieren, bekomme die beiden angehängten Fehlermeldungen.
Danach ist nur PhysX auf meinem Rechner installiert. Laut GPU-Z ist keine der beiden Karten PhysX-tauglich.


----------



## mops2 (5. September 2013)

travo hast du den aio treiba genomen oder den nur nivdia


----------



## mops2 (5. September 2013)

mit nur nivdia hatte ich auch das problem xd hab dan aion versucht  und alles war perfeckt xd


----------



## mops2 (5. September 2013)

meinte aio


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

Hab gemäß Gordon's Anleitung nur den Nvidia benutzt. Aber kann ja den AIO noch mal verwenden, ohne AMD Installation darauf, also nur Nvidia und 0.4


----------



## warchief1 (5. September 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ob der 320.49 fehlerfrei funktioniert kann ich dir nicht nicht versprechen.
> Um die 320er Serie zu installieren, gibt es eine komplizierte Anleitung.
> 1. 0.3 extended
> 2. Nv Treiber ohne physx installieren
> ...



Jupp 320.49 funzt so bei B:AC, danke.


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

@warchief1
Klingt ja interessant, das werde ich später auch mal testen 

@Gordon
MafiaII und Mirrors Edge scheinen jetzt reibungslos zu laufen, der MafiaII Benchmark lief super durch.
Bei Batman AC kann ich das Spiel starten, aber während dem Benchmark friert das Game wieder ein (Blackscreen beim Szenenwechsel) und reagiert nicht mehr.
Dann muss ich das über den Taskmanager schließen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2013)

@Travox fehler gefunden, muss den 314.22-v2 noch hochladen.
den 320.49 will ich die tage noch mal testen.

314.22-v2

Lost Planet bekomme ich noch nicht zum laufen, da die PhysXCore.dll noch nicht mitmachen will.

Sonst wie folgt:

PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll, PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll entfernen

C:\Users\%userdefault%\Documents\My Games\LostPlanetGame\LostPlanetGame\Config
LostPlanetEngine.ini öffnen und
bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=True -- zu --> False ändern.


----------



## Travox (5. September 2013)

Hehe, cool. Danke dir, Gordon. Auf dich ist Verlass


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2013)

Habe heute auch mein Promo keys bekommen vom AMD und der uplay key für Farcry 3 geht nicht.


----------



## pagani-s (6. September 2013)

hi ich hätte da nochmal ne frage
möchte ne low profilekarte als physxkarte nutzen
die gt640 mit gddr5 haben nur 64bit
was ist da nun besser, ne gt640 mit 64bit oder zb ne gt630 oder gt430 mit 128bit aber gddr3
quasie besser mehr bit oder schnellerer ram oder schnellerer chip ?


----------



## Travox (6. September 2013)

Schade, der 314.22-v2 hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. Bei Batman AC gabs beim Spielstart sofort wieder den Bluescreen. Deshalb den 0.3 extended noch drüberinstalliert, dann startete das Spiel wieder. Jedoch im Benchmark der selbe Freeze im Szenenwechsel vom Museum zur Ice-Lounge. Die Ice-Lounge kriege ich nicht mehr zu sehen, nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm, dann stürzt das Spiel komplett ab.

Mafia II Benchmark läuft erste Sahne, und Mirrors Edge macht auch keine Probleme. Nur Batman AC 

Mal Laienhaft gefragt, was ich bei Batman AC so anders als bei Mafia II ? (Falls du das in 1-2 Sätzen einem Laien erklären kannst)

PS: Sind meine Grafikeinstellungen bei Batman AC so ok (siehe Bild) ? Oder wäre es gut da was zu verändern?
      Was hat das mit DirectX11 auf sich ?

Mein System:
 Intel i5 3570 (4x 3.40Ghz)
 Asrock B75M-GL Rev. 2.0
 8GB (Kit) DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX blu
 SSD Festplatte + normale HDD
 Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5
 Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L)


----------



## mops2 (6. September 2013)

pagani-s wie kommste drauf das die gt 640 nur 64 bit hat guck bei mir 

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/09/06/4yn.png mein ist von platin ist soga etwas übertaktekt (von hersteller) hatte auch vor die gtx 650 zu nehm wollte aber nicht so viel strom verbrauch 

und die reicht dicke also bis jetzt hate ich nich mher als max 15-30% bei brodelands 2 zocke aber auch kein mafia 2 xd  sry fur schreib fehler habs per handy gemacht xd


----------



## mops2 (6. September 2013)

travox würde phys x auf mittel oder hoch machen musst  gucke wie es fur dich am besten ist (kommt auf dein Auge an )zum Beispiele  ich würde cf sytem hassen weil ich die microrückler sehe und das die ganz Leistung wieder zerstört und ein Kollege von mir merkst glaube net mal


----------



## mops2 (6. September 2013)

sieht nur besser aus mit DirectX11


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2013)

pagani-s schrieb:


> hi ich hätte da nochmal ne frage
> möchte ne low profilekarte als physxkarte nutzen
> die gt640 mit gddr5 haben nur 64bit
> was ist da nun besser, ne gt640 mit 64bit oder zb ne gt630 oder gt430 mit 128bit aber gddr3
> quasie besser mehr bit oder schnellerer ram oder schnellerer chip ?


Ich finde mit 128 Bit sehr wichtig der der PhysX Karte, dabei sollte sie aber nicht mehr als 1GB haben, sonst wird sie langsamer.
Die 128 bit machen etwas bei der Geschwindigkeit aus, zwar nicht viel aber man merkt es.
Eine GT640 mit 128 Bit im LP gibt es ab 70€, ob dabei der Lüfter leise ist k.a.



Travox schrieb:


> Schade, der 314.22-v2 hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. Bei Batman AC gabs beim Spielstart sofort wieder den Bluescreen. Deshalb den 0.3 extended noch drüberinstalliert, dann startete das Spiel wieder. Jedoch im Benchmark der selbe Freeze im Szenenwechsel vom Museum zur Ice-Lounge. Die Ice-Lounge kriege ich nicht mehr zu sehen, nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm, dann stürzt das Spiel komplett ab.
> 
> Mafia II Benchmark läuft erste Sahne, und Mirrors Edge macht auch keine Probleme. Nur Batman AC
> 
> ...


314.22-v2 habe noch ein fehler gefunden, dann sollte es gehen aber ich will ihn noch mehr verbessern.
Mirrors Edge und Mafia 2 waren die ersten versuche von nVidia, wo Mafia 2 ganz schön in die hose ging.
Der unterschied zu Mirrors Edge, Mafia 2 Batman AA,Batman AC, The Bureau ist die PhysX Version. 
Das stellt man fest, in dem man sich die PhysXLoader.dll anschaut. Je höher die Version, desto mehr Probleme kann es geben.
Deine GT 640 ist ach nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2013)

PhysX update,The Bureau läuft jetzt deutlich besser.


PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod


----------



## Travox (6. September 2013)

Ist die neue PhysX-Version incl. Mod schon mit Fehlerbehebung ? Also kann ich den mal testen ?

Meine GT640 ist ja auch ne Empfehlung vom Profi gewesen, von dir 
Bin auch super damit zufrieden, PhysX Spiele laufen ruckelfrei damit, die Karte ist nur Single-Slot, und braucht keinen separaten Stromanschluss. Der Lüfter regelt automatisch auf 30% runter und ist dann eigentlich nicht hörbar.


----------



## Travox (6. September 2013)

Wie installiert man denn die neue PhysX Version am besten? Einfach die alte PhysX Version deinstallieren, und dann die neue installieren ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2013)

PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod einfach installieren fertig. Neustart incl.
Das macht er:
Updated die PhysX Software und PhysX mod update.


----------



## mops2 (6. September 2013)

pagani-s
 würde dir die empfehlen http://www.amazon.de/Palit-NVIDIA-G...ie=UTF8&qid=1378494136&sr=1-6&keywords=gt+640


----------



## mops2 (6. September 2013)

ps gordon weist du evtl was ich bei rage änder muss xd


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. September 2013)

Travox schrieb:


> Meine GT640 ist ja auch ne Empfehlung vom Profi gewesen, von dir
> Bin auch super damit zufrieden, PhysX Spiele laufen ruckelfrei damit, die Karte ist nur Single-Slot, und braucht keinen separaten Stromanschluss. Der Lüfter regelt automatisch auf 30% runter und ist dann eigentlich nicht hörbar.


 
Du kannst den Lüfter der Karte per Biosmod noch weiter senken, dann hörst du sie garnicht mehr. Meine Zotac läuft mit 5-15% Lüfterdrehzahl, das reicht völlig für die Karte aus. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-24-fuer-gtx-6xx-reihe-680-670-660-650-a.html


----------



## Travox (6. September 2013)

Gordon, ob du die Fehlerbehebung da schon eingebaut hast, aber der PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod hat bei Batman keine Änderung gebracht. Schwarzer Bildschirm beim Szenenwechsel.

Hawky, vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde ich mal ausprobieren. Meine Karte läuft ja bei 29°C im IDLE, da kann man den Lüfter locker runterdrehen


----------



## Travox (6. September 2013)

Die Karte von mops gibts bei Rakutenshopping für 67 Euro (versandkostenfrei): *KLICK*

Ich denke mal, welche GT640 man nimmt, ist relativ wurscht, hauptsache 128bit Speicherinterface und 1024MB RAM.
Mir wäre halt Single-Slot-Design wichtig


----------



## Jonderwan (7. September 2013)

Ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich Physx trotz amd GPU genießen wollte und hab meine alte Geforce 9800 GT rausgekramt.
Habs mit Alice Madness Returns ausgetestet: oftmals 60 FPS, teilweise aber leider öfters auf die 20 FPS runterkommt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was an meinem System der Schwachpunkt in meinem System ist.
Mein System:
CPU: AMD FX-6300
GPU1: AMD HD Radeon 6870 pcie 16x 16 lanes
GPU2: Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT pcie 16x 4 lanes
Ram: 4gb ddr 3 1333mhz (bald 8 bzw. 16 gb 1866mhz)
Mainboard: Asus m5a97 evo r2.0
Ich freue mich, wenn ihr mir behilflich sein könnt.


----------



## Travox (7. September 2013)

Einen Schwachpunkt hast du eher nicht, aber ich denke, du hast den PhysX-Mod nicht bzw. nicht richtig installiert, und deine CPU anstatt der Nvidia-Karte übernimmt weiterhin die PhysX-Berechnung. Dann gehen die FPS natürlich in die Knie.

Damit Gordon dir gut helfen kann, gib mal auf, welchen Phys-Mod (von der 1. Seite) du installiert hast, und wie du den installiert hast. Hast du auch wie benötigt die alten Treiber deinstalliert?

Es kann auch sein, dass bei dem Spiel noch ein Fix (wie auch bei Mafia II oder Batman AC) erforderlich ist, aber dass muss dir Gordon erzählen.

Bevor du jetzt alles de- und wieder neuinstallierst, warte erst mal die Antwort von Gordon ab.


----------



## Travox (7. September 2013)

Ich hab dir mal hier schon mal die aktuellste Anleitung zusammengetragen, wie du es deinstalliert/installiert haben solltest:



> 1. Lade von Seite 1 folgendes herunter: nVidia 314.22-v2 (mit physx mod 0.4) = 285 MB
> 
> 2. AMD deinstallieren (vollständig) **
> 2.1 nVidia Grafiktreiber deinstallieren
> ...


----------



## Jonderwan (7. September 2013)

Schonmal Danke führ die Hilfe, ich nutze momentan physx mod 0.3 extended und hab mit Afterburner nachgeschaut und sichergestellt, dass meine Nvidia Gpu was rechnet. Dabei Kommt es zu einer Auslastung von bis zu 40%.


----------



## Travox (7. September 2013)

Hast du diese Lösungsansätze mal ausprobiert ?
[url=http://physxinfo.com/news/5883/gpu-physx-in-alice-madness-returns/]GPU PhysX in Alice: Madness Returns | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News[/url]
(ca. in der Mitte, unter *UPDATE*)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2013)

Travox schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, welche GT640 man nimmt, ist relativ wurscht, hauptsache 128bit Speicherinterface und 1024MB RAM.
> Mir wäre halt Single-Slot-Design wichtig



Nimm diese:
Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Jonderwan schrieb:


> Ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich Physx trotz amd GPU genießen wollte und hab meine alte Geforce 9800 GT rausgekramt.
> Habs mit Alice Madness Returns ausgetestet: oftmals 60 FPS, teilweise aber leider öfters auf die 20 FPS runterkommt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen, was an meinem System der Schwachpunkt in meinem System ist.
> Mein System:
> CPU: AMD FX-6300
> ...



Dann mache mal das,wegen Alice: Madness Returns:
http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gr...est-physx-and-geforce-285-solved-alicemar.exe
Herunterladen, ausführen fertig. 
Oder wenn es dir zu unsicher ist:

C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\5182B3C9EFEC

PhysXCore.dll kopieren und im Alice2 Ordner einfügen


Zu dein System:
Geile CPU, Grafikkarte ok, PPU gut.
Mainboard Top.
Ram wenn du 4 Riegel einbaust geht 1866 nicht mehr.


----------



## big-maec (8. September 2013)

Hallo,

so wollte mich auch mal einreihen in der Radeon Physx Gemeinschaft. Erstmal ein Dank an Gordon-1979 habe alles nach Anleitung ohne Probleme hinbekommen und auch einen Dank an die anderen User die mir unwissentlich mit diesem Beitrag geholfen haben.

 Trotzdem hätte ich da noch eine Frage zu XCOM Enemy Unknown. Habe die DLLs in dem XCOM Verzeichnis gelöscht PhysXCooking.dll PhysXCore.dll PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll damit läuft das Game auch noch. Allerdings die DLL PhysXExtensions.dll durfte ich nicht löschen. Weiss jemand was die DLL macht bzw ob das richtig ist das die Dll im Verzeichnis bleiben muss?

XCOM scheint allerdings kein Game zu sein was besondere Physx Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt. Deswegen tut sich in GPUz auch nicht besonders viel. Mal hier mal da ein Peak.


----------



## Jonderwan (8. September 2013)

Vielen Dank, mit Physxmod 0.4 und der anderen DLL geht Alice Madnnes returns nurnoch bis 40fps runter.
Eignet sich die GT640 denn deutlich besser für Physx, als meine 9800 GT, oder nur minimal?


----------



## mops2 (9. September 2013)

jonderwan wleche donwloaden von alice hast du genomen also ich habs wie aufer der 1 seite gemacht hat aber nich geklapt aber nix


----------



## mops2 (9. September 2013)

ps weis jemand was ich bei rage machen muss fur physx


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. September 2013)

> ps weis jemand was ich bei rage machen muss fur physx


Garnix, das Game kann kein PhysX. Lediglich Cuda unterstützt das Game, was sich dann in etwa so verhält wie bei Just Cause 2. 



> Eignet sich die GT640 denn deutlich besser für Physx, als meine 9800 GT, oder nur minimal?



Die GT640 (384 SP)ist doppelt so sparsam bei mehr als 3facher Shaderleistung der 9800gt (112 SP). Große FPS-Sprünge sind mit der 9800gt in Verbindung mit PhysX also nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## mops2 (9. September 2013)

oki dank dir hawky


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2013)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so wollte mich auch mal einreihen in der Radeon Physx Gemeinschaft. Erstmal ein Dank an Gordon-1979 habe alles nach Anleitung ohne Probleme hinbekommen und auch einen Dank an die anderen User die mir unwissentlich mit diesem Beitrag geholfen haben.
> 
> ...



Geht eigentlich, PhysX ist manchmal mit 20% dabei aber halt nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei wie bei Batman AC oder Mafia 2.

Hawky1980 Dito.


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. September 2013)

> Geht eigentlich, PhysX ist manchmal mit 20% dabei aber halt nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei wie bei Batman AC oder Mafia 2.


Genauso wie bei Metro2033 selten die 10 % Auslastung überschritten wird. Und den optischen Zugewinn muss man da auch mit der Lupe suchen.  
Die beste Physx-Umsetzung konnte ich bisher in Borderlands 2 verzeichen. Da sind 40-70 % Auslastung der GT640 keine Seltenheit. 



> Hawky1980 Dito.


Wieso ist eigendlich nie einer bei dir im TS, wenn ich mal Zeit habe?


----------



## Jonderwan (9. September 2013)

mops2 schrieb:


> jonderwan wleche donwloaden von alice hast du genomen also ich habs wie aufer der 1 seite gemacht hat aber nich geklapt aber nix


 Steam Version und die PhysXCore.DLL aus dem Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\5182B3C9EFEC in Binaries/Win32 eingefügt
kopiert. Außerdem musste ich die PhysXDevice.dll aus dem Ordner löschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2013)

Jonderwan schrieb:


> Steam Version und die PhysXCore.DLL aus dem Ordner C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\5182B3C9EFEC in Binaries/Win32 eingefügt
> kopiert. Außerdem musste ich die PhysXDevice.dll aus dem Ordner löschen.


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...l-one-driver-amd-nv-incl-305.html#post5631731


----------



## mops2 (12. September 2013)

Gordon-1979 hast auf der 1 seitei bei alice was vergessen das man PhysXDevice.dll löschen muss xd


----------



## mops2 (12. September 2013)

ps dan mit dvdfab ist echt gut xd bei video converter konnte ich fürha nie gleichzeitg zocken weil er ja auch viel gpu power braucht jetzt geht beides xd ein fach die cpu kerne zuweisen 4 für das program und die ander 4 fürs zocken xd klapt gut mitn amd fx 8120 3.4 ghz


----------



## Basti 92 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo,

da ich bis letzte Woche Hybrid Physx am laufen hatte (amd HD6850 und Nvidea 9600GT) für Mirrors Edge und das super klappte.
Aber nun auf Borderlands 2 (Steam) umgestiegen bin wollte ich dort auch Physx. Nach einigen Updates habe ich nun garkein Physx mehr.
Nun steht die Frage im Raum da meine Physx Karte (9600GT) im Pcieslot 1 steckt und die HD6850 im Pcieslot 2 ob diese getauscht werden müssten da es so im 1. Beitrag steht? (würde ich wegen thermischen Problemen gerne vermeiden!)
Und welche Dateien ich benötige natürlich müssten ersteinmal alle Treiber runter... Benötige ich nur die AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN und könnte sogar noch einen Monitor an die Physx Karte anschliessen?

Sieht hier echt super aus 

MFG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2013)

Basti 92 bei der Installation von Borderlands wurde deine PhysX Software überschrieben. Dadurch kam es dann zum Ausfall des Mods.
Welchen AMD und nVidia Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## Basti 92 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

Danke für die Information, da ich aber schon auf eigene Faust versucht hatte es wieder zum laufen zu bringen muss ich sowieso die Grafigkarten neu installieren und ich fange ersteinmal damit an diese nun zu tauschen (slot 1 und 2).
Da sowieso alle Treiber neu installiert werden sollen ist es mir egal mit welchen läuft Borderlands 2 den stabil?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. September 2013)

Ganz einfach.
Install AMD treiber deiner wahl und install nVidia Treiber deiner wahl.
Beim nVidia Treiber PhysX nicht mit installieren.
Neustarten immer mit durchführen.
PhysX-9.13.0725.exe (65,93 MB) - uploaded.net downloaden und install.
Fertig.

Ein neuer nVidia mod kommt morgen.

Was geil ist, seit gestern habe ich Realtek Treiber mit X-FI mod  hammer klang.


----------



## Basti 92 (19. September 2013)

Hallo,

gestern hatte ich nicht viel Zeit aber für die AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN Installation hat es gereicht.
(deinstallieren aller Treiber und Programme -> mauelles löschen der Reste -> Driver Sweeper -> Neustart -> Abgesicherter Modus Driver Sweeper -> Neustart -> Installation AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN (AMD Catalyst Beta gewählt also 2) -> Stand Heute)
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe soll die Nvidea Systemsteuerung nicht funktionieren.
Im JX3 Benchmark (fix nochnicht installiert) war Physx ausgegraut, muss noch der fix installiert werden, denn in meiner vorherigen Version hat es ohne geklappt?

Oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht? Auf deinen letzten Beitrag gehe ich noch nicht ein, da er nach der Aktion gesendet wurde, wenn mein Vorgehen falsch war kann ich nochmal nach deimen letzten Beitrag vorgehen.

Oder ich Teste den neuen nVidia mod wenn er schon raus ist.


Nochmal ein großes DANKE!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2013)

Den 326.80-v1 lade ich gerade bei Uploaded hoch, habe ihn aber noch nicht getestet.
Nur mit dem JX3 Benchmark fix funktioniert JX3 Benchmark.

http://ul.to/1t63du61 ,achtung habe ihn noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Basti 92 (19. September 2013)

Hallo,

Habe den fix installiert und der JX läuft auch ohne Probleme durch (höchstens 22% Auslastung...). Aber bei Borderlands sollen die Dateien PhysXCore.ddl und PhysxDevice.ddl aus dem Installationsverzeichniss von Borderlands gelöscht werden soweit sogut.
Beim starten mit beiden Dateien (nix gelöscht) läuft Borderlands wie früher ohne Physx.
Beim starten mir nur einer egal welche das selbe.
Beim starten ohne die Dateien (beide gelöscht) Bluescreen!

irgendwelche Vorschläge zum weiteren Vorgehen?

Vielen Dank der Treiberstand ist noch von gestern Abend also dein neuer Mod wurde noch nicht verwendet.

NACHTRAG:
Durch die Neuinstallation kann ich nun im Menü Physx auswählen und muss das nichtmehr über die WillowEngine.ini machen der Bluescreen tritt nur auf wenn ich Physx auf Mittel (1) oder Hoch (2) stelle bei Niedrig (0) funktioniert Borderlands eben nur ohne Physx.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2013)

ich lade morgen früh den 314.22-v3 mit PhysX-9.13.0725 mit mod hoch, funktioniert sehr gut. 

http://ul.to/lrl15qi6

Hier zum installieren.


----------



## mops2 (20. September 2013)

hallo ich bins wieder ne frage das mit lost planet 3 hast du hin bekomen ? und weist du was ich bei VanHelsing lösche müss ps(habs von steam gekauft) xd kan aber auch sein das es  die cpu berechnet xd 


wen du den neu treiba morgen hoch lade muss ich dan den alte löschen oder einfach installieren


----------



## Basti 92 (20. September 2013)

Hallo,

als Info bei mir läuft alles habe die neusten Treiber beider Karten installiert und deinen neusten Physx Patch.
Die Auslastung der 9600GT hat nochnie die 60% überschritten und meine Grafigkarte ist sowieso überfordert aber es läuft flüssiger als vorher .
Noch ein par Bildchen.
http://imageshack.us/a/img845/8192/m1ba.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img541/2251/c21c.jpg
Die ersten 4 sind der Q6600, dann der Arbeitsspeicher, dann die auslastungen der Physx Karte, und darauf die Grafigkarte.

Also ich kann nun auch bestätigen, dass der 314.22-v3 mit PhysX-9.13.0725 mod super funktioniert!


----------



## Hawky1980 (21. September 2013)

> ich lade morgen früh den 314.22-v3 mit PhysX-9.13.0725 mit mod hoch, funktioniert sehr gut.



Gibs den auch im Komplettpaket mit aktuellem 13.10b AMD Treiber?. Das gefrickel mit dem 13.8b will ich mir nicht mehr antun.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Gibs den auch im Komplettpaket mit aktuellem 13.10b AMD Treiber?. Das gefrickel mit dem 13.8b will ich mir nicht mehr antun.


 
Mache ich die nächsten tage.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon das 2. Mal den ganzen Kram installiert, aber ich kann beim JX3 Benchmark nicht "PhysX and CUDA Hardware Accerlation" aktivieren.
Ich hab jedesmal vor der Installation den Driver Sweeper genutzt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. September 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon das 2. Mal den ganzen Kram installiert, aber ich kann beim JX3 Benchmark nicht "PhysX and CUDA Hardware Accerlation" aktivieren.
> Ich hab jedesmal vor der Installation den Driver Sweeper genutzt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache...


 
Den jx3 fix probiert?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. September 2013)

Okay, jetzt geht es. Danke.
Da heißt, es geht jetzt bei allen PhysX-Spielen?
Und den Catalyst kann ich einfach wie gewohnt zukünftig updaten, nur wenn es um eine neue PhysX-Mod geht, muß ich alle Treiber deinstallieren und mit dem DriverSweeper drüber?

Edit:
"PhysX & Lightning Benchmark" geht
"CUDA Accerlerated Animation" geht nicht
Liegt das eventuell daran, das es eine GeForce250 ist?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. September 2013)

Catalyst kannst du updaten wei du willst, den nVidia nicht.
CUDA kannst du nicht nutzen, ist mit einen PhysX mod nicht möglich. Nur nVidia als Hauptkarte ist Cuda möglich.

Am Freitag kommt der neue AIO, den sich Hawky1980 gewünscht hat.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. September 2013)

Okay, danke.


----------



## mops2 (26. September 2013)

hey mal ne frage wen ich jetzt sagen wir mal mein tv an der nivdia anschliese und an der amd nix deaktevirt sie sich dan genaus wie bei cf ? oder läuft die dan mit xd


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. September 2013)

mops2 schrieb:


> hey mal ne frage wen ich jetzt sagen wir mal mein tv an der nivdia anschliese und an der amd nix deaktevirt sie sich dan genaus wie bei cf ? oder läuft die dan mit xd


 
Die Nvidia läuft als separate Karte mit. Du kannst also ein zweiten Moni oder TV anschliessen und somit dein Desktop erweitern.


----------



## mops2 (26. September 2013)

xd das weis ich ja aber wen ich sage mal nur an 1 tv filme oder so gucke lohnt es sich dan den hdmi kabel zu wechsel und in der nivdia zu stecken (wegen strom verbrauch usw) xd


----------



## mops2 (26. September 2013)

ps mit wleche program kan ich eigentlich die gpu fan regeln xd


----------



## Hawky1980 (26. September 2013)

mops2 schrieb:


> xd das weis ich ja aber wen ich sage mal nur an 1 tv filme oder so gucke lohnt es sich dan den hdmi kabel zu wechsel und in der nivdia zu stecken (wegen strom verbrauch usw) xd


 
Das hängt von den verwendeten Karten ab. Da würde ich dir Raten ein Strommessgerät  zu besorgen, und du bekommst Gewissheit in Sachen Verbrauch.



> ps mit wleche program kan ich eigentlich die gpu fan regeln xd


MSI Afterburner bietet sich da an. 

Und bitte den Bearbeitungsbutton benutzen, denn Doppelpost sind hier im Forum nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## mops2 (26. September 2013)

oki danke dir hawky1980 und das mit doppelpost werd ich ab jetzt auch nicht mher machen xd

ps hab mit msi after bürn die gpu fan eingestellt so aber trozdem  läft die nivdia grafikarte imer noch auf 30% obwohl ich es ander eingestellt hab mein amd karte läuft aber jetzt dafür perfeckt ps hab bei synchronisierung der einstellungen mit vergleichbate gpu ein haken gemacht brachte aber nix xd


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. September 2013)

Wenn du die Zotac GT 640 hast kann ich dir schonmal sagen, dass du ohne Biosmod nicht unter 30% kommst, da dies das minimum  ist was sich Softwareseitig einstellen lässt. 

Linke Bios Orginal, das rechte hab ich abgeändert. Mehr als 15 % braucht die Karte nicht, max Temp lag da bei 60°C unter Last.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mops2 (27. September 2013)

ne hab die von Palit NVIDIA GT640 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör kan 

und wie kan ich den biosmoden xd


----------



## mops2 (27. September 2013)

ne hab die von http://www.amazon.de/Palit-NVIDIA-G...cher/dp/B0088OT3E4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_4 

wie kan ich den biosmod machen xd sry mein browser hate irgendwie ein fehler gehabt


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. September 2013)

Schau mal hier rein, da findest du alles was du brauchst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-24-fuer-gtx-6xx-reihe-680-670-660-650-a.html

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich eine gute Nacht.


----------



## mops2 (27. September 2013)

oki dank dir xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2013)

Heute abend lade ich den neuen AIO hoch.

Wer noch ein bisschen Benchmarken will:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...g-benchmark-catzilla-allbenchmark-v1-0-a.html

Bin auch mit drin.

Hawky1980da ist der Treiber, den du vermisst hast.
http://ul.to/mbaw9psd


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. September 2013)

Danke, läuft soweit sauber wenn auch mit Fehlern behaftet. 
Die Installationsroutine ist völlig verkorkst. Zeigt mir den NV Treiber beim installieren an, haut aber den AMD Treiber drauf. Am Ende sind aber beide Treiber installiert. 
Irgend eine Batch ist am ende der Installation fehlgeschlagen, war auch schon bei den Vorgängern so. Denke das dies der MOD4 ist der komischerweise vor den Treibern installiert wird, aber am Ende ein Fehler raushaut, weil die Files dann schon vorhanden sind. Schlußendlich musste ich wieder den Mod 3EX  nachträglich drüberbüglen, da einige Games darunter auch Mafia mit dem Mod 4 garnicht klarkommen. K.A. was da schief läuft, aber so kann das nicht bleiben.


----------



## mops2 (1. Oktober 2013)

hey ne frage was muss ich eigentlich bei Metro Last Light ändern? oder bei the witcher 2 xd( die hab ich vor wieder zu zocken wen mit PhysX )xd


----------



## Browsator (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
ich habe eine frage...
kann ich eine HD 7850 als Renderkarte benutzen und eine GTX 260 als PhysX Karte?
Ich habe keine Versionen gefunden die die HD 7850 unterstützt... trotzdem ist sie in der 
Legende angegeben.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Mfg. Browsator


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2013)

2 Möglichkeiten gibt es.

1. Ist du installierst ein AMD Treiber der Wahl. Dann installierst du den http://ul.to/lrl15qi6 fertig. 

Oder 2. Du deinstallieren alle AMD und nVidia Treiber, dann installierst du den http://ul.to/mbaw9psd fertig. 

Bitte immer als Administrator installieren.


----------



## unLieb (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt selber noch eine Frage. Und zwar kann ich an die NVIDIA-Karte mit dem Patch keinen Bildschirm mehr anschließen, bzw. er wird nicht erkannt. 

Ohne den Patch wird sofort ein Bildschirm erkannt.


----------



## Browsator (3. Oktober 2013)

War das für mich Gordon?


----------



## Browsator (3. Oktober 2013)

War die Antwort für mich Gordon?


----------



## unLieb (3. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Browsator (3. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich denn trotzdem den AMD treiber einmal deinstallieren? oder kann ich den drauf lassen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Oktober 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt selber noch eine Frage. Und zwar kann ich an die NVIDIA-Karte mit dem Patch keinen Bildschirm mehr anschließen, bzw. er wird nicht erkannt.
> 
> Ohne den Patch wird sofort ein Bildschirm erkannt.


 Welcher patch? 


Browsator schrieb:


> Muss ich denn trotzdem den AMD treiber einmal deinstallieren? oder kann ich den drauf lassen?


 
Ich habe dir 2 Möglichkeiten gegeben, ok.


----------



## Harry70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hätte bezüglich des Temas zwei Fragen.

1) Ist meine Alte GrForce 9800 GTX mit 512MB stark genug für eine PhysX-Karte, Haubtkarte ist eine Asus Matrix Platinum 7970.

2) Reicht mein Netzteil Signatur oder bräuchte ich ein stärkeres.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich will nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber ließ dir bitte auf der 1. Seite den 1. Beitrag komplett durch. Dann fragen.


----------



## Harry70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Demnach sollten die Karten gut passen wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bleibt nur die Frage nach dem Netzteil welches würdet ihr Empfehlen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2013)

Sollte passen. Auf der 1.Seite habe ich auch ein Netzteil Rechner verlinkt.


----------



## unLieb (4. Oktober 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Welcher patch?



Derzeit verwende ich deinen 0.3er Patch. 



P.S: Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich finde deinen Startbeitrag extremst unübersichtlich. Finde den solltest du mal etwas überarbeiten. Dann würden vielleicht auch weniger Fragen hier auftreten. 

Ist aber nur ein gut gemeinter Rat. 




Harry70 schrieb:


> bleibt nur die Frage nach dem Netzteil welches würdet ihr Empfehlen.


 
Hä? Dein Netzteil ist SLI-zertifiziert. Wozu denn bitte ein neues Netzteil?


----------



## Harry70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die 650W reichen.


----------



## unLieb (4. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt SLI-zertifiziert. Heißt es kann 2 Grafikkarten betreiben. 

Das reicht mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Harry70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich mein Glück mal versuchen.


----------



## Browsator (5. Oktober 2013)

DANKE!!!
Hat alles funktioniert.
Nur 1ne frage...
ich kann die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung nicht aufrufen.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## unLieb (5. Oktober 2013)

Lesen und so ... 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> die nVidia Systemsteuerung geht nicht mehr, bitte dies auch nicht versuchen zu Ändern.
> Denn das ist mit Absicht so gewollt, so das keine Fehler entstehen.


----------



## Browsator (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke^^


----------



## lagan37 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für die Mühe. ich Arbeit mich gerade in das Thema ein. Ist das auch mit einen aus h87 pro und aus rog7970 Matrix Platinum möglich? (Der PC kommt erst die nächsten Tage), denn eine GTX 460 habe ich hier noch liegen.


----------



## unLieb (6. Oktober 2013)

Das Mainboard spielt dabei doch keine Rolle. Hauptsache es hat zwei PCI-E Slots, damit du überhaupt 2 Grafikkarten einbauen kannst.


----------



## lagan37 (6. Oktober 2013)

Das wären die Spezifikationen:
1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, yellow) 
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, dark brown) *1
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1 
3 x PCI

Sollte also gehen, nehme ich an? Und die 7970 Matrix ist nicht zu groß?


----------



## unLieb (6. Oktober 2013)

Zu groß für was? Für dein Gehäuse? Das kannst nur du wissen.


----------



## lagan37 (6. Oktober 2013)

Nanoxia deep silence müsste gehen... hatte nur gelesen, dass der Kühler 3 Steckplätze belegt... Von daher nachher ich mit Gedanken....


----------



## Harry70 (8. Oktober 2013)

Habe nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der PCI e Belegung auf meinem Board wird der zweite PCI e Slot durch meine Grafikkarte versperrt kann ich auch den unteren dritten nehmen.


----------



## unLieb (8. Oktober 2013)

Ja warum solltest du das nicht können sollen? Mach es einfach.


----------



## Travox (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin.

neuer Treiber, neues Pech. Da wären sie wieder, meine 3 Probleme 

Ich hab den Catalyst 13.9 installiert, und dann 314.22-v3.exe installiert. Vorher natürlich alle Treiber deinstalliert und Treiberleichen gelöscht.
Mafia II läuft wie immer reibungslos, aber Batman AC stürzt beim Start direkt mit einem Bluescreen ab. Habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich das löse?

PS: Gordon, wäre cool, wenn du die neuesten Treiber auf Seite 1 anzeigen würdest, die sind da noch nicht verlinkt.


----------



## Travox (10. Oktober 2013)

UPDATE: Mod 0.4 noch mal drübergebügelt, nun startet Batman AC. Aber mein altbekanntes Problem, beim Benchmark reagiert das Spiel nicht mehr, beim Szenenwechsel nach dem Museum.


----------



## lagan37 (11. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal bitte für Anfänger. Die Nvidia Karte kann in jeden der PCI Slots, wenn sie nur phsix berechnen soll? Egal ob 2x 4x etc...Und dass hat dann nix mit SLI zu tun? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2013)

lagan37 schrieb:


> Nochmal bitte für Anfänger. Die Nvidia Karte kann in jeden der PCI Slots, wenn sie nur phsix berechnen soll? Egal ob 2x 4x etc...Und dass hat dann nix mit SLI zu tun? Verstehe ich das richtig?


 
Richtig. Der pci-e slot ist völlig egal, welchen nutzt. Dabei kann die NVIDIA-Karte getrennt zur AMD Karte genutzt werden.


----------



## lagan37 (11. Oktober 2013)

Und die Geschwindigkeit des Ports ist egal, da die Karte nicht als Grafikkarte funktioniert, sonder quasi als erweiterte CPU für die physix Befehle, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Oktober 2013)

lagan37 schrieb:


> Und die Geschwindigkeit des Ports ist egal, da die Karte nicht als Grafikkarte funktioniert, sonder quasi als erweiterte CPU für die physix Befehle, sehe ich das richtig?


 
Erst Seite ist eine Grafik wegen der Performance, aber zwischen pci-e 4x und 8x gibt es kaum Unterschiede. Ja sie fungiert wie eine CPU, kann aber auch als 2. Grafikkarte genutzt werden.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Borderlands 2 , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen

Habe ich gemacht und boom BlueScreen beim Spiel Starten :/

Habe den: AIO 31422.134_136.2-v3.1-DE_EN installiert

Edit: gerade noch mla ausprobiert und schnell geguckt es wird im bluescreen angezeigt diese datei "nvlddmkm.sys"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Oktober 2013)

FairLight_V1, 2 Ideen habe ich:

1: PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod install 

oder

2.:
 - install PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 - install PhysX mod 0.4
 - install PhysX mod 0.3 extended


----------



## FairLight_V1 (13. Oktober 2013)

- install PhysX mod 0.3 extended
- install PhysX mod 0.4
- install PhysX mod 0.3 extended

Was bringt mir das?


Also ich habe jetzt noch eine variante ausprobiert und es klappt 
Alles runter gehauen 
neustart
Driver Sweeper
und dann
31422.134_135.2_EN_DE
1 Deutsch
1 WHQL AMD Treiber
und PhsyX mod 0.3 extended installiert 

Jetzt geht es 

Nur dieser v3.1 ging nicht


----------



## unLieb (13. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal wieder Sacred 2 ausgekramt, um es zu spielen ... das erste Mal mit PhysX und bekomme beim starten direkt einen BluScreen. 

Treiber ist der AIO-31422.1310-v3
Fehlerprüfcode: 0x0000003b


Gab es dazu hier im Thema schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Oktober 2013)

FairLight_V1 schrieb:


> - install PhysX mod 0.3 extended
> - install PhysX mod 0.4
> - install PhysX mod 0.3 extended


 nur im PhysX mod 0.4 ist der 0x0000003b BCCode gefixt.
da der PhysX mod 0.4 sehr kompliziert ist muss man es so machen.
Oder man ist Faul und PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod install (1.Seite als download.)

Ich nutze den 314.22-v3. Dabei deinstalliere ich vorher alle Grafiktreiber und dann install zu erst AMD dann den 314.22-v3. Fertig.
Habe keinen 0x0000003b BCCode mehr.


----------



## Stread (14. Oktober 2013)

Du listest die 560Ti als nicht zu empfehlen ein mit der Begründung: "Weil sie zu stark sind"

Und was ist daran jetzt das Problem? Ist doch eher nur verschenktes Potenzial oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Oktober 2013)

Stread schrieb:


> Du listest die 560Ti als nicht zu empfehlen ein mit der Begründung: "Weil sie zu stark sind"
> 
> Und was ist daran jetzt das Problem? Ist doch eher nur verschenktes Potenzial oder?


 
Warum soll ich eine Karte empfehlen die kaum ein PC auf 25% last bekommt? Ich nutze meine GT 640 als dual Karte (PhysX+ Videos/Browser) und habe sie niemals über 60% gehabt.


----------



## Stread (14. Oktober 2013)

Nun, ich habe eine GTX 560 Ti und werde wohl nächsten Monat eine neue Graka holen. Wenn es doch eine AMD wird, was ich momentan nicht glaube, wäre es doch blöd extra eine neue Karte fürs PhysX anzuschaffen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2013)

Stread schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe eine GTX 560 Ti und werde wohl nächsten Monat eine neue Graka holen. Wenn es doch eine AMD wird, was ich momentan nicht glaube, wäre es doch blöd extra eine neue Karte fürs PhysX anzuschaffen.


 
Nein, das wäre unnötig. Mit undervolting und underclocking, lässt sich Strom sparen. Des Weiteren kann man einen zusätzlichen Monitor an die geforce anschließen, spart mehr Strom als wenn man 2 Monitore an die AMD Karte hat. Dabei ist es möglich zu zocken und gleichzeitig Videos zu schauen ohne das man unter Performance Verlust leiden muss. AMD/nVidia gpu system ist extrem Vorteilhaft.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Oktober 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren kann man einen zusätzlichen Monitor an die geforce anschließen, spart mehr Strom als wenn man 2 Monitore an die AMD Karte hat. Dabei ist es möglich zu zocken und gleichzeitig Videos zu schauen ohne das man unter Performance Verlust leiden muss. AMD/nVidia gpu system ist extrem Vorteilhaft.




Das heißt das ich meine 2 Monitor einfach mit an die GT640 hängen kann?
:O wusst ich gar nicht haha

Und danke noch mal fürs erklären Gordon!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2013)

FairLight_V1 ich habe einen Monitor an AMD und einen Monitor an nVidia.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Oktober 2013)

@Gordon-1979

Ah cool muss ich morgen mal ausprobieren...

Ich dachte die Nvidia ist nur drin für die PhysX Berechnung

Edit: So platz gesucht/gemacht und schon funktioniert es  super Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Oktober 2013)

So Leute, habe Post 1 etwas aufgeräumt und ein paar hinweise hinzugefügt.
Dabei etwas übersichtlicher gestaltet.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
wollte eine Gigabyte GTS250 als Physx Karte für meine 7970 nutzen. Habe sämtliche Versuche unternommen und kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Physx Funktion in GPU-Z von meiner 7970 angezeigt wird, doch wenn ich ein Game starten wollte ließ sich dieses nicht starten, da es entweder crashte(Crazy Machines II) oder bei Borderlands 2 schon vor dem Start eine Fehlermeldung ausgab. Kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen?

mfg, 
Stoffel01


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2013)

1. Mehr infos
2. Treiber
3. 1. seite komplett durchgelesen?
4. Dateien in die jeweilig Anwendung entfernt?


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe die Anleitung befolgt und bekomme bei der Installation Fehlermeldungen, die im Screen im Anhang zu sehen sind. Setup wurde als Admin ausgeführt. Werden noch Infos benötigt? Falls ja, welche?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2013)

Was für ein Windows nutzt du? Wie installierst du mein Mod? Alles vorher deinstalliert?


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze Win7 ult 64 bit. Habe den AIO Treiber genommen und als admin ausgeführt, habe alle Treiber deinstalliert und danach noch die Reste mit driver sweeper beseitigt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2013)

Deaktiviere mal die UAC und dein anti-virus Programm, in der Zeit wo du den AIO Treiber installierst. Den komisch bei dir ist, der komplette Zugriff wird verweigert.


----------



## Stoffel01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe UAC deaktiviert und AntiViren Programm habe ich gerade keins drauf. Hab es normal unter Windows, sowie im abgesicherten Modus probiert. Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung, dass nicht auf die Datei zugegriffen werden kann, weil sie von einem anderem Prozess verwendet wird und dass die Batchdatei nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Oktober 2013)

Abgesicherter Modus geht nicht, da der installer nicht funktioniert. Prüfe das morgen noch mal. Bis morgen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde es auf jedenfall nicht aufgeben. Ich will das zum Laufen kriegen. Nur hab ich absolut keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte.  Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist,  ist dass sowohl bei der aktuellsten als auch bei einer älteren Version immer der Fehler mit xcopy kommt. 

Bis morgen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi Gordon, nur aus Interesse: funktionieren die R280-Modelle schon?


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2013)

Die R280iger sind doch einfach umgelabelte 7970iger.


----------



## Stoffel01 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab windows neuinstalliert und direkt den gemoddeten treiber installiert. Jetzt geht's perfekt. Ist zwar nicht so schnell wie die gtx760 von meinem kumpel aber auf jedenfall eine sehr deutliche Verbesserung!  Danke für diese großartige Arbeit!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2013)

Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 331.58 WHQL bring kein neuen Vorteil, da kein neues PhysX.


----------



## unLieb (21. Oktober 2013)

Und Sacred lässt meinen Rechner immer noch abstürzen. Nervt mich etwas!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2013)

unLieb geh mal wie folgt vor(Voraussetzung PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware):
1. Install PhysX mod 3 extended
2. Install PhysX mod 4
3. Install PhysX mod 3 extended

dann testen.


----------



## unLieb (21. Oktober 2013)

Wo war der 3 Extended gleich noch mal versteckt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Oktober 2013)

1. Seite Downloads, 2 uploader stehen zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (21. Oktober 2013)

So war die Frage eigentlich nicht gemeint. Dachte nur, dass die Mods in einem AIO-Paket waren, aber nicht mehr in welchem. Wusste nicht, dass es den Extended auch einzeln gibt. 

Wie dem auch sei, der Ratschlag hat geholfen! 


Unglaublich was PhysX bei so einem altem Spiel ausmacht.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hi Gordon, nur aus Interesse: funktionieren die R280-Modelle schon?


 
Zumindest funktioniert es mit 280X-BIOS. Aber die AMD-Seite ist bei Hybrid-PhysX noch nie das Problem gewesen.



unLieb schrieb:


> Unglaublich was PhysX bei so einem altem Spiel ausmacht.


 
Echt jetzt? Bei Sacred 2?
Das ist eines der Games, die ich immer mal wieder gerne zwischendurch zocke. Aber auch eines von denen, bei denen ich mich immer frage, ob es ohne PhysX nicht besser dran wäre.

Aber noch eine Bemerkung zu Sacred 2 mit Hybrid-PhysX:
Das läuft witzigerweise bei mir, ohne irgendwas zu löschen - also out-of-the-box.


----------



## warchief1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gordon,
ich installiere immer die ATI treiber, dann nvidia und dann physx 07.325 + mod 03me ext. + 0.4.
bis zum nvidia 320.49 hat das noch wunderbar funktioniert.
ab nvidia treibern 327.23 & 331.58 funzt die mod nicht mehr auf die übliche Methode. Bei GPU-Z ist kein Physx-Haken gesetzt und Batman Arkham City meckert auch in den Einstellungen.
Hat Nvidia da was an den neuen treibern geändert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2013)

warchief1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon,
> ich installiere immer die ATI treiber, dann nvidia und dann physx 07.325 + mod 03me ext. + 0.4.
> bis zum nvidia 320.49 hat das noch wunderbar funktioniert.
> ab nvidia treibern 327.23 & 331.58 funzt die mod nicht mehr auf die übliche Methode. Bei GPU-Z ist kein Physx-Haken gesetzt und Batman Arkham City meckert auch in den Einstellungen.
> Hat Nvidia da was an den neuen treibern geändert?


 
Richtig, habe auch den anderen physx modder gefragt, und ab den 320.49 ist es erstmal vorbei den Treiber zu modifizieren. Wann ein neues update kommt, bleibt unbekannt. 
Ist aber nicht schlimm, denn die physx System Software ist wichtig. Da ich die aktuelle Version integriert habe und diese bei den neuen Batman genutzt wird, so wie einige andere neuen Games, sollte es keine Probleme machen. Ausserdem profitieren die physx Karten nicht vom aktuellen Treiber, sondern nur von der Systeme Software.


----------



## warchief1 (24. Oktober 2013)

ok soweit so gut danke für die infos


----------



## Bannmeister (24. Oktober 2013)

hallo,

ich habe wie stoffel01 win7 64bit ultimate, eine hd 7970 und eine gts 250. 
ich bekomme die selbe meldung das beim ausführen der datei am ende kein zugriff frei ist, alles so ausgeführt wie auf seite 1 beschrieben.
muss ich wie stoffel01 win7 neu drauf haun oder gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2013)

Nein gibt es leider nicht.
Erstelle eine CMD datei, und füge folgendes ein:

```
@echo off
echo Sicherung!!
msg * /w "Sicherung von Daten! OK wenn bereit."
set /p profile=Benutzername:
set /p drive= SicherungFestplatte:

echo Starte den Sicherungsprozess...

echo Starte den Sicherungsprozess Default.......
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "C:\Users\Default\AppData" "%drive%:\Users\Default\AppData" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
echo Starte den Sicherungsprozess Benutzer.......
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "C:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\*.*" "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
echo Lösche unwichtige Einträge ....
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows"
echo 10 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar
echo 20 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Media
echo 30 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Mail
echo 40 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player
echo 48 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\IdentityCRL
echo 50 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Feeds
echo 63 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Event Viewer
echo 72 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Device Stage
echo 89 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Device Metadata
echo 95 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Credentials
echo 99 Prozent
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp
rd /s /q "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Local\AVG Secure Search
echo 100 Prozent Lösche unwichtige Einträge... Abgeschlossen
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
echo Starte den Sicherungsprozess Benutzerdokumente.......
Echo ICQ
xcopy "C:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\ICQ\*.*" "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\ICQ\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Skype
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "C:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Skype\*.*" "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\Skype\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \TS3Client
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "C:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client\*.*" "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \ts3overlay
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "C:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\ts3overlay\*.*" "%drive%:\Users\%PROFILE%\AppData\Roaming\ts3overlay\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \desktop
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\desktop\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\desktop\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \favorites
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\favorites\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\favorites\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Documents
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\Documents\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\Documents\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Pictures
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\Pictures\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\Pictures\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Music
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\Music\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\Music\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Downloads
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\Downloads\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\Downloads\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q
Echo \Saved Games
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 1000 >NUL
xcopy "c:\users\%PROFILE%\Saved Games\*.*" "%drive%:\users\%PROFILE%\Saved Games\" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k /q

echo Sicherungsprozess... Abgeschlossen

PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
end
```

Nach windows Installation:


```
@echo off
echo Wiederherstellung!!
msg * /w "Wiederherstellung von Daten! OK wenn bereit."
set /p drive= SicherungFestplatte:
echo Starte den Wiederherstellungsprozess...
xcopy "%drive%:\Users" "C:\Users" /c /y /e /h /r /i /k
echo Starte den Wiederherstellungsprozess... Abgeschlossen
Pause
exit
```


----------



## warchief1 (25. Oktober 2013)

schade das neue batman arkham origins zickt auch. erkennt maximal nur normale physx einstellungen und nimmt dann wohl nur die cpu hierfür.


----------



## unLieb (25. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Bei Sacred 2?
> Das ist eines der Games, die ich immer mal wieder gerne zwischendurch zocke. Aber auch eines von denen, bei denen ich mich immer frage, ob es ohne PhysX nicht besser dran wäre.



Also ich finde es schon ziemlich schick mit PhysX! 




OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber noch eine Bemerkung zu Sacred 2 mit Hybrid-PhysX:
> Das läuft witzigerweise bei mir, ohne irgendwas zu löschen - also out-of-the-box.


 
Das tut es bei mir auch ... in der Steam-Version. Dort gibt es die angegebenen Dateien zum löschen nicht einmal!


----------



## FairLight_V1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist der einzige unterschied zwischen dem PhysX Mod 0.3 extended und PhysX Mod 0.4 nur das dieser 0x0000003b BCCode gefixt ist oder hat der noch andere vorteile?

Ich habe zurzeit den 31422.134_135.2_EN_DE installiert mit PhysX Mod 0.3 extended installiert und bei mir laufen alle spiele ohne Bluescreens oder sonstige fehler.

Und kann ich auch den neusten AMD treiber nehmen, ohne das irgend was passiert?


----------



## unLieb (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin, 

wie kann man denn bitte das automatische Updaten unterbinden? Ich schalte meinen Rechner wie gewohnt ein, und habe plötzlich den NVIDIA Treiber 327.23 drauf. Wurde nicht gefragt ob ich updaten will oder sonstiges. 


Jetzt kann ich wieder alle Treiber runter schmeißen, System reinigen und alles neu machen. Kotzt mich ja schon wieder an ... und das am Sonntag!


----------



## FairLight_V1 (27. Oktober 2013)

@unLieb

Du musst das von Windows selber unterbinden 

Dazu gehe zu: "Systemsteuerung -> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente -> System" klicke auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Hardware -> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen"

Dort kannst du auf "Nein, zu installierende Software selbst auswählen -> Nie Treibersoftware von Windows Update installieren"

Das sollte helfen


----------



## unLieb (27. Oktober 2013)

Jo danke, habe ich inzwischen auch schon alleine gefunden. Normalerweise kann man das auch in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung selber deaktivieren.


P.S: Einfacher ist: Windows Taste + Pause/Untbr → Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen ^^


----------



## W3SSI (27. Oktober 2013)

funktioniert es oder nicht. hab nämlich grade ine r9 280x und gtx 580 da^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2013)

W3SSI schrieb:


> funktioniert es oder nicht. hab nämlich grade ine r9 280x und gtx 580 da^^


 
Was soll nicht funktionieren?

Batman: Arkham Origins kann ich noch nicht helfen, da mein Haupt-PC zur Zeit kein Mainboard hat.


----------



## W3SSI (27. Oktober 2013)

im futuremark 3d mark vantage und so, oder nur da was vorne in der anleitung steht??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2013)

3d mark vantage geht nicht mehr, ist aber auch schon alt.


----------



## W3SSI (27. Oktober 2013)

ich hab eh die alte version davon, aber wenn ich die vantage version nehme wo es noch geht, würde es funktionieren?? oder liegt das am treiber das es nicht mehr geht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2013)

NV-Treiber 258.69 geht 3d Mark vantage aber kein modernes PhysX mehr. 3d mark vantage brauch man nicht mehr, und es sind genug PhysX Benchmarks auf der ersten Seite genannt worden.

*Nachtrag*

W3SSI nimm unter den Punkt: "PhysX Anwendung, Mods, Hilfen und Hinweise:" , die genannten Anwendungen und auf der ersten Seite sind auch ein aaar Benchmark werte hinterlegt, zum vergleichen.

Diese Woche kommt mein Nachfolger Board. Mein Msi ging zurück, denn es hatte nur Fehler. Das Asus M5A99X EVO R2 wird das neue werden. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir gestern Metro LL gekauft und 2033 auch nochauf der Platte. Da kam mir der Gedanke, doch zu meiner 7970 meine alte 260GTX einzubauen. Jedoch ist mir die Anleitung vielleicht auch aus Unvermögen meinerseits zu allgemein gehalten. AIO Treiber runterladen, klar, öffne ich den Link finde ich da einen Haufen Treiber, welchen nehmen.
Muss man wirklich den alten AMD Treiber nutzen, der dort enthalten ist? Wäre jemand so freundlich mir das mal etwas genauer zu erklären ohne das ich die 300 SEiten durchlesen muss. Das wäre super.


----------



## unLieb (28. Oktober 2013)

• AMD 13.9 oder neuesten 13.11 Beta 6 Treiber laden

• NVIDIA 314.22-v3 laden

• ALLE Treiber restlos entfernen → Driver Fusion drüber laufen lassen → Neustart

• AMD Treiber installieren → nicht neustarten

• NVIDIA 314.22-v3 installieren → automatischer Neustart

• Fertig! 


Bei Problemen: 

• PhysX0.3 extended installieren → automatischer Neustart

• PhysX mod 0.4 installieren → automatischer Neustart

• PhysX0.3 extended installieren → automatischer Neustart




So mache ich es!


----------



## Bannmeister (28. Oktober 2013)

also erstmal ein nachtrag von mir,

ich habe mein gespann von hd 7970 + gts 250 schlussendlich doch noch zum laufen gebracht ohne windows neu zu installieren. beim spielen kam es dann aber zu lags daraufhin  hab ich die gts 250 gegen eine gtx 460 getauscht die ich noch hatte, läuft einwandfrei und ich bin zufrieden.

jetzt hab ich noch eine kleine frage läuft das ganze auch wenn man ein crossfire gespann hat und dazu noch eine nvidia packen würde für physx ?

mfg


----------



## unLieb (28. Oktober 2013)

Jepp das läuft auch! Hatte ich bis vor 1 1/2 Wochen selber noch laufen!


----------



## Bannmeister (28. Oktober 2013)

was hast für nen netzteil verwendet, weil wird ja dann mit 3 karten schon ein wenig hungrig^^


----------



## unLieb (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich nenne dieses hier mein Eigen.


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> • AMD 13.9 oder neuesten 13.11 Beta 6 Treiber laden
> 
> • NVIDIA 314.22-v3 laden
> 
> ...


 
Dank dir. Muss ich bei Problemen die Dinge einzeln testen oder alle 3 installieren


----------



## unLieb (28. Oktober 2013)

Alles so hintereinander weg installieren wie es dort steht!


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok das ist ja dann wirklich nicht das Drama. Hätte ich das gewußt hätte ich das schon eher getan.

Vielen Dank


----------



## unLieb (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Installation selber ist auch nicht schwer, nur auch ich stimme dem zu, dass Gordon-1979 Startseite, auch wenn er sich nun schon aufgeräumt hat, immer noch etwas verwirrend ist. 

Vor allem durch die ganzen verschiedenen Treiber!


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Eine FRage kommt mir noch

Ist das richtig? 


• PhysX0.3 extended installieren → automatischer Neustart

• PhysX mod 0.4 installieren → automatischer Neustart

• PhysX0.3 extended installieren → automatischer Neustart

2 mal PhysX 0.3 Extended installieren??? Oder soll da einmal mod 0.3 sein

MFG


----------



## unLieb (29. Oktober 2013)

Genau so wie es da steht. So hat es Gordon auch geschrieben. Aber wie gesagt nur bei Problemen. Mei mir erzeugte Sacred 2 zum Beispiel einen Bluescreen. 

Nach der Maßnahme war er verschwunden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

UnLieb, 90% der User finden meine Anleitung Ok. Nur weil ein paar es nicht verstehen ändere ich diese nicht. 
Ich habe den AIO Treiber entwickelt für Leute die es nicht verstehen. 
AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren, AIO Treiber installieren fertig. Wo benötigt man dafür eine Anleitung?


----------



## unLieb (29. Oktober 2013)

90 %? Gibt es dazu eine Umfrage? 
Nein, es ging nicht darum deine Anleitung schlecht zu machen, sondern viel mehr um die Unübersichtlichkeit. Wäre besser wenn du alte Sachen raus schmeißen würdest.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin kein Dau aber ich habe mich nicht zurechtgefunden weil die Informationen so zusammengestellt sind, als hätte man täglich mit dem Thema zu tun. Man findet einen Haufen Treiberlinks, kann diese nicht zuordnen und fühlt sich verunsichert. Wie soll man evaluieren können, was genau davon nun genommen werden muss?

Aber ok.

unlieb ich habe es nun getan wie du gesagt hast, aber bei der treiberinstall von Nvidia kam eine Fehlermeldung am ENde das irgendeine Datei nicht geschrieben oder gelesen werden konnte.
Nach dem NEustart ist natürlich auch kein Nvidia Treiber installiert. Ist das der punkt die anderen Dinge zu installieren oder muss ich nochmal komplett von vorn anfangen.


----------



## unLieb (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, Gordon ist hier der Pro, und es ist sein Thema. Ich habe nur beschrieben wie ich immer vorgehe, was ich gerade just in diesem Augenblick wieder tue, da mir NVDIA schon wieder ein Auto-Update unter geschoben hat. 

Die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich auch jedes Mal. Funktionieren tut es dann aber trotzdem irgendwie. ^^


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Edit. So die Karte wird erkannt, allerdings kann ich Metro nicht starten, der Schirm bleibt schwarz und dann folgt die Meldung DAs der AMD Anzeigetreiber nach einem Fehler zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Leute jetzt schlägt es aber langsam 13 und ich bekomme eine dicke Krawatte. 
Das Thema ist extrem umfangreich und wenn ich alles hier einschreibe, benötige ich 2 Seiten.
1. Installation:


> 1. AIO Treiber herunterladen. Siehe Downloads.
> 2. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
> - neu starten
> 3. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) Treiber Leichen löschen.
> ...


diese versteht jeder.

*Update 1. Seite*:

* Downloads: ​*
Aktueller AIO Treiber mit NV 314.22 und AMD 13.10 + PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod 0.4 
 - AIO 31422.1310-v3

Aktueller NV 314.22 + PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod 0.4 
 - nVidia 314.22-v3 (mit physx mod 0.4) = 285 MB

Aktuelle PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod 0.4 
 - PhysX-9.13.0725-SystemSoftware incl mod 0.4

Aktueller PhysX Mod
 -  PhysX mod 0.4

Ältere PhysX Mod
 -  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
 -  PhysX mod 0.3 me

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch jetzt? Dabei empfehle ich immer den AIO


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke für deine Mühen. Versuche es doch mal mit den Augen zu sehen von jemand der sich da noch nie mit beschäftigt hat.
Der versteht zwar was du erklärt hast, aber dann kommen die Fragen bezüglich all der Downloadlinks, AIO ist klar, aber was sollen die Links darunter. Die Fragen kommen einfach auf weil nicht jedem sofort klar ist, das man einen eigenen AMD Treiber nutzen kann und dann den Nvidia Treiber hinterherinstallieren kann.

Vielleicht wäre eine Erklärung diesbezüglich angebracht, das man entweder den AIO nutzen kann oder aber den aktuellen AMD Treiber nutzen kann und dann ohne Neustart folgenden Treiber installieren muss mit Verweis auf die Links. 

Ich weiß z.b immer noch nicht wozu die PhysX Systensoftware incl Mod gedacht sein soll oder der physx mod 0.4. 

Das sollen nur konstruktive Anregungen sein.


So nun zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage.
Für Metro Last Light gibt es wohl kein Workaround. Metro 2033 startet standesgemäß

By the way, die uploaded Links sind irgendwie nicht das wahre, wenn den captcha prüfen lies, will der ständig irgendwelchen Murks runterladen Dateien die 3jfjdrkaskhifds.fe oder so heißen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Andregee ich kann nicht alles erklären, nur das es funktioniert und wie man es installiert, aber wie im letzten Post.
Wenn ich alles erkläre, dann:
wäre es kein mod von mir mehr weil es einige nachmachen würden, denn ich möchte auch, dass es mein Mod bleibt.
und es den Thread komplett sprengen würde. 
Nvidia erklärt auch nicht wie deren Treiber gestrickt sind oder wo sich sich überall einschreiben.
uploaded nehme ich darum, weil ich auf den kosten des Hosten und entwickeln des Treibers sitzen bleibe, daher uploaded.
Die meisten interessiert es auch nicht was der Mod macht, nur das er Funktioniert.
Wie der Mod oder AIO Treiber aufgebaut ist, steht bei den Erklärungen. 
Metro Last Light steht nicht drin, da es nicht funktioniert.

*nachtrag*

Ich werde die Install Anleitung noch heute verbessern und eine Erklärung zu PhysX intrigieren aber meine Geheimnisse zu dem Mod werde ich nicht preisgeben.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Du sollst ja auch keine Geheimnisse preisgeben. Mir hätte es geholfen, wenn da gestanden hätte wer den AIO nutzt kann alle weiteren Links ausblenden da diese nicht benötigt werden.
Und wer einen aktuellen Treiber von AMD nutzen möchte, lädt sich dann folgende Links runter und installiert das nach dem AMD Treiberinstall und macht dann erst einen Neustart fertig.
Ist ja nicht so das ich dich kritisieren mag, immerhin stellst du uns dein Wissen und deine ARbeit zur Verfügung was, höchsten REspekt verdient. Nur ich habe hier schon oft reingeschielt, aber ich habe immer gedacht oh Gott das wird doch nichts. 

Übrigens mit dem alten 13.6 AIO funktioniert Metro Last Light.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Siehe mal 1. Seite habe 2 Anleitungen jetzt verfasst incl. AMD legacy Support. 
Metro Last Light kann ich zur zeit nicht testen, da mein Hauptpc das Mainboard im Umtausch ist, voraussichtlich kann ich ende der Woche oder nächste Woche damit rechnen.

*Update*
nVidia karten im "Infos zum Treiber:" und im "Infos zum AIO Treiber:" hinzugefügt.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

So sollte die Anleitung eigentlich jeder sofort verstehen.  EVentuell kannst du noch bei der Nicht AIO Installation hinschreiben, das man diese nutzt sofern man nicht AIO nutzen möchte sondern seinen eigenen AMD Treiber nutzen möchte.

Eine FRage habe ich noch. Da ich nun den 13.6 dank dem alten AIO nutze( den neuen bekomme ich einfach nicht geladen bei uploaded) Kann ich den AMD Kram einfach deinstallieren und den 13.11 beta 7 danach installieren, oder muß ich den einfach überschreiben, oder gibt das Probleme


----------



## FairLight_V1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hat einer schon Batman AO ausprobiert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Andregee, dass kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, werde ich auch so noch hinzufügen.
Du kannst den AMD Treiber auch einfach updaten, funktioniert ohne Probleme.
FairLight_V1 mein HaupPC ist .....  , siehe letzte post von mir. teste wenn alles wieder bereit ist.

*Update*

So Leute gibt noch eine 3. Möglichkeit des Mod, siehe erste Seite. 
Dabei geht es um den 320.49, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen und funktioniert nicht immer.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Den alten Treiber vorher runterschmeissen oder muss man den einfach überbügeln


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Den AMD Treiber oder wie ????????


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

ja genau. Kann ich den alten ganz normal deinstallieren?

Was mir gerade noch durch den Kopf geht, ich besitze zwar ein Z77 Brett, betreibe darin aber einen 2600k samt PCI E 2.0. Mir bleiben nur 8 Lanes, das bremst ja dann doch ein paar Prozent. Ob das sinn macht die Nvidia KArte in einen 4 fach Slot zu stecken, ich bin da jetzt nicht auf dem laufenden o b dann 12 LAnes für die Render GPU zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

Also update einfach den AMD Treiber, macht den wenigsten ärger.
Und PCI-e x4 für PhysX reicht aus, und bringt gute Performance. Steht ach auf der 1. Seite.
Habe jetzt auch eine 3. Moglichkeit für PhysX auf der 1. Seite, aber die ist nicht sehr sicher. 33% das es klappt.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss morgen nohcmal ran. zwar läuft es jetzt, dafür funktioniert rfactor2 nur noch sehr schlecht. teilweise 15fps. Mist. Irgendwo ist immmer ein haken, dabei hat das game mit physx nichts zu tun.


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2013)

So dann. Das Problem mit Rfactor2 habe ich in den Griff bekommen. Erstmal habe ich die Nvidia Karte entfernt um zu schauen was passiert. Die FPS sind in der Boxengase von 15 auf 30 gestiegen. Immerhin. Dann habe ich den 13.11 beta 7 deinstalliert und den 12.11 installiert weil der in rf2 bedeutend besser ist. 55 fps. ha. Danach die Nvidia Karte eingebat und weiterhin 55fps. PhysX wird weiterhin unterstützt in Metro LL . Komisch das ganze aber Hauptsache es funktioniert.


----------



## unLieb (30. Oktober 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Metro Last Light steht nicht drin, da es nicht funktioniert


 
Kurioser Weise funktioniert Metro: LL bei mir mit PhysX.


----------



## warchief1 (30. Oktober 2013)

FairLight_V1 schrieb:


> Hat einer schon Batman AO ausprobiert?



Wie hier schon gesagt: Scheint nicht zu funktionieren. PhysX läßt sich nur Ingame einstellen und kann nur auf normal eingestellt werden. Nimmt dann wohl nur die CPU. Geht ziemlich in die Knie im Vergleich zu BAC.
Dlls löschen bzw. austauschen bringt auch nix, verweigert den Spielstart.


----------



## Andregee (31. Oktober 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Kurioser Weise funktioniert Metro: LL bei mir mit PhysX.



bei mir funktioniert es doch auch


----------



## mops2 (31. Oktober 2013)

hallo hab ne frage weist du schon was man bei Batman Arkham Origins machen muss für pshyx danke in voraus xd 
ps habs per handy geschrieben xd


----------



## unLieb (31. Oktober 2013)

Gordon schrieb doch, dass es noch keine Möglichkeit gibt!


----------



## mops2 (31. Oktober 2013)

aso sry


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

Also langsam komme ich mir leicht verarscht vor. Eben hat sich mein NVIDIA-Treiber beim einschalten schon wieder von alleine aktualisiert, obwohl ich eigentlich die automatischen Updates deaktiviert habe!


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2013)

Kann man den nicht separat in der Systemsteuerung deinstallieren? Ich weiß es nicht - ich habe ihn noch nie mit installiert.


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

Du hast was noch nie mit installiert?


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2013)

Den Nvidia-Update-Service. Der ist autonom, also nicht Bestandteil des eigentlichen Treibers, nur Teil des Gesamtpakets - und bei der benutzerdefinierten NV-Treiberinstallation abwählbar.


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

Ähhhhh, sofern man Gordons Treiber mit Mod nimmt, dann kann man die Installation nicht beeinflussen! 

Muss ich wohl wieder den "langen Weg" nehmen!


----------



## OctoCore (1. November 2013)

Du kannst den Service auch bei den Diensten dauerhaft deaktivieren, wenn er denn aktiv ist.
Aber das wird er wohl sein - das Update kommt ja nicht von Zauberhand - oder es ist das Windowsupdate!
Habe ich glatt vergessen! 
Das bietet mir auch ständig einen aktuelleren nVidia-Treiber an.
Aber da mein Windowsupdate nicht auf automatisch steht, wird es auch nicht automatisch gesaugt und installiert.
Ich mache Windowsupdates und -patches lieber 1x im Monat von Hand, sonst kommt mir zuviel unbestellter Quark auf den Rechner.

Nachtrag: Allerdings steht das nVidia-Treiber-Update bei den optionalen Updates, die sollten sich eigentlich nicht von selbst installieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. November 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Ähhhhh, sofern man Gordons Treiber mit Mod nimmt, dann kann man die Installation nicht beeinflussen!
> 
> Muss ich wohl wieder den "langen Weg" nehmen!


 
Du hast ein total verbugtes Windows, setze es mal neu auf. 
In meinem mod Treiber ist der Dienst vom nvidia update deaktiviert, auch ein langer Weg wird nicht helfen. Erst wenn dein Windows sauber ist wird das Problem weg sein. 
Und bei der Installation vom 314.22 v3 kommen keine Fehlermeldung, wenn doch dann stimmt bei Windows was nicht.


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

Hast du es mit Windows 8.1 getestet? Wenn nein, dann unterstell mir bitte keine Unfähigkeit!


----------



## mops2 (1. November 2013)

unLieb
du hast recht bei mir hat nivdia soga ein update gemacht aber hab trozdem pshy x bei broderlands 2 als stört es mich nicht xd ps weis jemad ob das mit den mod auch bei den neu amd karte geht r9 290 usw


oki pshyx geht doch nicht mher seid auto ubdat schade

ps unlieb hast du das auto ubdate weg bekomen ?


----------



## DjangOC (1. November 2013)

SGagt mal bei verwendung von 2 Xeon X5670, ist da der nutzen einer PhysX Karten von nöten, um als Warmachine durchzugehen, oder nicht?
Wenn ja was am ehsten?


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

mops2 schrieb:


> ps unlieb hast du das auto ubdate weg bekomen ?


 
Ich habe jetzt erst einmal das Automatische Windows Update deaktiviert, auch wenn ich das Problem damit früher nie hatte. Dazu habe ich die NVIDIA Update Software deinstalliert, welche ja laut Gordon angeblich nicht mit installiert wird, sich aber dennoch immer auf meinem System befindet.


----------



## mops2 (1. November 2013)

oki den von win ubdat hab ich mit admin recht ausgeblendet und den nivdia ordner wo ist der den genau xd ist das ubdat common
also wo der nivdia ornder ist weis ich ja da ist abder nividia undate core und update common hast bei gelöscht ?


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2013)

Adminrechte? Ausblenden? Normal kann man das normal deaktivieren! Die NVIDIA Update Software findest du in der Systemsteuerung unter Programme/Deinstallieren.


----------



## mops2 (1. November 2013)

oki dank dir unlieb xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Hast du es mit Windows 8.1 getestet? Wenn nein, dann unterstell mir bitte keine Unfähigkeit!


 
Bis jetzt hast du nicht ein einziges Mal dein OS benannt. Und Windows 8.1 supporte ich nicht. Windows 8.1 steht auch nicht auf der 1. Seite, das solltest du beachten.
Und jetzt hör auf meine Arbeit als schlecht zu unterstellen.


----------



## unLieb (2. November 2013)

Dann wird es wohl mal Zeit dass du das tust.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl mal Zeit dass du das tust.


 
Das glaube ich nicht. Wann ich mich um den 8.1 Support kümmere kann ich noch nicht sagen. Denn Windows 8.1 find ich zum


----------



## FairLight_V1 (2. November 2013)

Ich bin grade drann Batman AO zum laufen zu bekommen mit PhysX aber leider noch keinen erfolg -.-"
schon irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2013)

FairLight_V1 schrieb:


> Ich bin grade drann Batman AO zum laufen zu bekommen mit PhysX aber leider noch keinen erfolg -.-"
> schon irgendwelche tipps?


 
Benötige noch ein paar Tage, neues Mainboard.  Asus M5A99x Evo R2


----------



## mops2 (2. November 2013)

hallo gordon ne frage geht der pshyx patch oder mod auch mit den neu amd r9 290x grafikarte 

PS könnte mir einer sagen um wie viel % die stärker ist als mein amd hd 7790 xd oder schätzen  (ich weis es gehört eigentlich nicht hier rein )

THX für die Antwort


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2013)

Der mod, da funktionieren alle AMD Karten benutzen. 
Du solltest doppelt oder 3x so viel Fps haben, denn sie ist schneller wie eine geforce Titan.


----------



## mops2 (3. November 2013)

Oki dank dir gordon xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. November 2013)

so Leute, ich habe mal die Gegenprobe gemacht, Mirros Edge, Metro Last Light, und The Bureau xcom ...., und ich habe die 1. Seite die Installation upgedatet.
Metro Last Light startet ohne Dateien zu löschen.


Um alle zufrieden zu stellen, werde ich mir noch eine alte 60 GB HDD einbauen für Windows 8.1. Support wird dann reibungslos übergehen.


----------



## big-maec (4. November 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Um alle zufrieden zu stellen, werde ich mir noch eine alte 60 GB HDD einbauen für Windows 8.1. Support wird dann reibungslos übergehen.


 
Da ja bald Weihnachten ist fehlt nur noch der Steam OS Support.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2013)

big-maec schrieb:


> Da ja bald Weihnachten ist fehlt nur noch der Steam OS Support.


 
Leider hat Linux kein physx support.


----------



## big-maec (4. November 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider hat Linux kein physx support.



Upps, dachte da hätte sich schon was getan.


----------



## Glorod (7. November 2013)

Erstmal Danke Gordon für diesen epischen Thread  

Seit einer Weile benutze ich eine HD5870 mit einer 440GT erfolgreich  Hab mir die 440 erst auf diesen Thread hin zugelegt  
Jetzt bin ich der "Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v3" gefolgt und es funktioniert zunächst auch alles. 
Aber nach einigen Tagen und demensprechend einigen Reboots Windowsupdates etc. bekomme ich immer das Problem, dass sich der Nvidia Treiber updatet auf momentan 327.23 und in der Folge natürlich kein Physx mehr geht. Borderlands 2 -> Bluescreen mit "Nvlddmkm.sys". Eine Neuinstallation hilft erstmal kurzfristig. (Gefühlte fünftausend Neustarts jedesmal nerven aber schon etwas  ) Aber die Updates schleichen sich irgendwie immer wieder ein... Hab ich was vergessen zu deaktivieren oder so? Hat irgendwer nen Tipp?^^

Beste Grüße

Edit: @UnLieb hab grade gelesen, dass dich die gleiche Problematik plagt... Hast du schon eine Lösung?
Edit2: Habe jetzt Nvidia Update entfernt und die automatische Treiberinstallation deaktiviert. Mal sehn aber klingt jedenfalls vielversprechend


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2013)

Danke, ich habe das Problem, ich kann nur ganz schlecht eine kleine Hdd einbauen da mein Tower zu klein ist. Wird daher noch etwas dauern bis ich mich darum kümmern kann.
Die kleine Hdd die ich einbauen wollte, sollte ein test Windows 8.1 darauf kommen.


----------



## unLieb (9. November 2013)

Glorod schrieb:


> Edit: @UnLieb hab grade gelesen, dass dich die gleiche Problematik plagt... Hast du schon eine Lösung?


 
Bin jetzt seit 1 Woche ohne automatisches Update! Dazu habe ich 


1. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktiviert! (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen)

2. die NVIDIA-Update-Software deinstalliert (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Programme deinstallieren --> NVIDIA Update klicken und deinstallieren)


Ich vermute es ist Punkt 2. der das automatische Update verhindert. Hab es jetzt aber nicht weiter verfolgt, was ich aber jetzt machen werde. Werde dann den Beitrag hier editieren, und Punkt 1. entfernen, wenn dieser damit nichts zu tun hat.


/edit: Hatte ja Punkt 1 testweise wieder aktiviert ... und siehe da ... eben beim Rechnerhochfahren hatte ich einen neuen NVIDIA-Treiber drauf. Es sollten also wirklich beide Punkte beachtet werden!


----------



## Andregee (15. November 2013)

Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit den alten AIO Treiber zu finden. Mußte mein System resetten und der aktuelle funktioniert bei mir garnicht, DIe AMD Treiberinstallation funktioniert nicht, nach ein paar SEkunden springt schon die Nvidia Installation an und nichts funktioniert.
Die eigenhändige Installation hat bei mir beim letzten mal auch nur zu Spielabstürzen geführt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2013)

Andregee nimm die Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v3, damit sollte es funktionieren.

Bei windows 8(.1) zum schliss das noch durchführen:


> 1. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktiviert! (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen)
> 2. die NVIDIA-Update-Software deinstalliert (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Programme deinstallieren --> NVIDIA Update klicken und deinstallieren)


----------



## CPLMaddin (21. November 2013)

Guten Tag die Herrn. 

Zum Anfang mein PC. 

Intel i5 4670k 
Mainboard eins von Gigabyte weiß gerade nicht wie es heist bin auf der Arbeit. Hat aber zwei PCIe anschlüssel der zweite glaub mit 8x aber es reicht. 

Grafikkarte 
Haupt: AMD 7970 
zweite Nvidia 280 GTX 

also so wie ich es gelesen haben dürfte es Hardware mässig klappen. 


Zum Problem. 

Wie Gordon 1979 geschrieben hat empfiehlt er den AIO 310 v3 zu nehmen dies habe ich auch getan nur bei der Installation kommt keine abfrage von wegen beliebige taste drücken. Dann am ende steht bei mehreren Datein keine rechte. Darauf hab ich versuch im Abgesicherten Modus den Treiber zu Installieren hat aber nicht geklappt. Und jetzt hab ich mein PC mal komplett neu gemacht und das erst was ich ausgeführt habe war die AIO datei aber es wurde kein Treiber installiert und hat am ende auch nix geklappt. 

Nun lade ich die AIO Datei noch mal runter und hoffe nur das beim runterladen ein Fehler war. 

Ist die AIO 310 v3 noch der aktuellste ?? 

Wenn es nicht klappt was kann ich dann noch versuchen?? 

Und Klappt mit dem Mod auch CUDA zum video Bearbeitung ??? 


hoffe ich stelle mich nicht zu doof an. 

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## unLieb (21. November 2013)

Wieso machst du es nicht so wie es Gordon über deinem Beitrag geschrieben hat? AMD Treiber installieren, und dann den NVIDIA 314.22-v3. 

CUDA funktioniert NICHT, aber das steht glaube auch im Startbeitrag. Wobei AMD doch glaube eine ähnliche Technik hat wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2013)

unLieb genau die 314.22-v3 Methode ist am besten.

Bei Windows 8.1 muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, denn Windows 7 benötige ich auch noch, Handys Flashen und co.
Problem ist, meine SSD hat nur 60 GB, die HDDs sind voll.


----------



## unLieb (21. November 2013)

Wenn du ein PayPal-Konto hast, dann stell doch den Link hier rein. So kann dir der eine oder andere was "spenden". Vielleicht würde dann eine neue Festplatte bei rauskommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. November 2013)

unLieb das ist verboten, steht in den AGB`s.


----------



## OctoCore (27. November 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> CUDA funktioniert NICHT, aber das steht glaube auch im Startbeitrag. Wobei AMD doch glaube eine ähnliche Technik hat wenn ich nicht irre.


 
CUDA funktioniert bei manchem Video-Konvertierer, wenn auch nicht bei allen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2013)

So Leute, wenn ich mein Erkältung weg habe, stelle ich mein System auf Windows Blue um. Damit der Support vollständig ist.

Dabei will ich noch testen ob Windows Blue unattended Installation beherrscht.

*update*
Leider klappt es nicht mit Windows 8.1 da ein originaler Key benötigt wird. 
Damit kann ich nicht dienen und Geld dafür ist in der nächsten Zeit gar nicht möglich. 
Sorry Leute.


----------



## Glorod (6. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir funktioniert es wunderbar unter Windows 8.1 mit der "Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v3" seit ich das: 





unLieb schrieb:


> 1. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktiviert! (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen)
> 
> 2. die NVIDIA-Update-Software deinstalliert (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Programme deinstallieren --> NVIDIA Update klicken und deinstallieren)


 
beachtet habe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Dezember 2013)

Das ist gut das es geklappt hat, aber ich hab keine Windows 8.1 und kann daher auch keine physx mod zur Verfügung stellen. Finanziell kann ich es mir nicht leisten.


Neue Informationen:
Batman Arkham Origins benutzt die PhysXLoader.dll v2.8.4.9 diese setzt schon auf HSA, dass heißt PhysX wird von der CPU und GPU (APU) berechnet. Also alle AMD APU und FX User haben ein kleinen Vorteil.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2013)

*Big UPDATE*

Dank an *Gluksi * !!!!

Dieser hat mir ein Windows 8.1 Key zur Verfügung gestellt. Das heißt das es Bald ein Windows 8(.1) mod Treiber geben wird.

Post 2 ist für Windows 8(.1) reserviert.!!!! Also leute ich bleibe am Ball und werde euch nicht enttäuschen 

*update *
Habe physx auf Windows 8.1 zum laufen bekommen, aber will noch einiges testen und dann gibt es eine neue Anleitung. 
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sollte es heute Abend online sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2013)

Windows 8.1 Treiberupdate auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Gluksi (13. Dezember 2013)

sodele hab ma meine Version probiert und es geht nur zum teil. batman und Metro sagen nääää fluidmark gpuz und borderlands2 gehen

 lade grad dein treiberpacket vom  Server runter (50kb)......dazu liebe pcgh Redaktion wen sich menschen wie Gordon schon so nen Arsch aufreißen und vielleicht dafür sorgen das ihr als einziges printmagazin so eine Anleitung mit dazugehöriger Software bereitstellen könnt ,dann gibt den gordon doch bitte ma 5-600 mb frei für nen gescheiten Download ohne viel ads und so....und werde es dann testen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich lade es gerade in die Dropbox hoch, https://www.dropbox.com/s/j7owx9y5ugzmnz4/314.22-v3.exe
Habe auch das andere UAC gelöscht, hatte einen Fehler, das neue:
(uac deaktivieren(superadmin))
ist auch auf 1 . Seite


----------



## Gluksi (13. Dezember 2013)

die 2te Datei kann ich nicht laden da ich mein Pensum voll hab
 kanst das auch dropboxen
 ??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2013)

PhysX0.3_extended

PhysX mod 0.4


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2013)

Gluksi schrieb:


> batman und Metro sagen nääää


 
Welches Batman?


----------



## Gluksi (14. Dezember 2013)

also Metro geht und das neue batmann geht nicht also AO ... in AC geht... 
 bei AO kann ich im Multi Player zwar auf hoch gehen aber die physx efekte werden von der cpu berechnet


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

Batman AO setzt auf hsa, hatte ich auf der ersten Seite erwähnt. HSA ist eine Prozessor Funktion,  daher ist das normal, das dass die CPU berechnet. 
The Bureau Xcom declassified setzt auf die letzte physx Gpu engine, die mal testen sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Gluksi (14. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok Bilder sind nicht die besten. aber schau mal auf Boden, beim spiele Screenschot. physx high ist aufn 2´ten Rechner mit ner 680 aufgenommen. Da geht GPU physx..!!!!!ps das spiel nutzt "nur" zum teil AMD`s HSA  .es ist immer noch ein physx Titel


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

ich sehe kein unterschied.
Installiere mal Fraps, kannst du Screenshots machen.


----------



## Gluksi (14. Dezember 2013)

ok mach ich auf beiden rechnern grad


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

So sieht es bei mir aus:


----------



## Gluksi (14. Dezember 2013)

Steam Community :: Screenshot
Steam Community :: Screenshot
NVIDIA
http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/705109293733299121/1E1959D1E0F208AEB32593BFEE36ECAF79C5929A/
http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/705109293733292729/9E2209CFAAAA46461A50754C6C2AFC62AA6AE675/
AMD hybrid


sorry ging nicht anderst


der rauch z.b. und meine 680 mit nem 965er geht nicht in die kniehe


 PS Benchmark Modus am ende das mit dem "Heizraum"

ne 290x mit hybrid und nem 8150er geht auf 11 fps runter


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

Also dampf habe ich überall. dann mach mal das:

C:\Users\  -->USER<--  \Documents\WB Games\Batman Arkham Origins
GFXSettings.BatmanArkhamOrigins.xml öffnen

```
<OPTION Name="HardwarePhysX" Registered="True" Type="Enum" Value="OFF">			<ENUM EnumValue="OFF" />
```

und:

C:\Users\  -->USER<--  \Documents\WB Games\Batman Arkham Origins\BmGame\Config
BmEngine.ini öffnen und das ändern:

PhysXLevel=2
PhysXGpuHeapSize=256
PhysXMeshCacheSize=16
PhysXLevelToSetOnRestart=1
HardwarePhysx=1


----------



## Gluksi (14. Dezember 2013)

so ist alles ausgeschalten bei mir aber es läuft flüssig


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hmmm??? egal Batman AO setzt auf die PhysX 3 SDK und die ist halt extrem problematisch.


----------



## maxpain740 (21. Dezember 2013)

hi 
gute arbeit hab deine Anleitung getestet , hat alles soweit geklappt
ich hab Win7 64bit
XFX r9 290x und gtx 260 black
WOLLTE FRAGEN OB DU MIR CONFIG ERSTELLEN KANNST 
FÜR  metro lightingUND BATMAN ORIGINS 
HAB NICHT ÜBERALL NEBEL 
WEISS ABER SELBER NICHT GENAU WAS DA EINSTELLEN MUSS

DANKE SCHON MAL IM VORAUS


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2013)

Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen post#3260 Schau mal da nach


----------



## Andregee (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss nochmal fragen. Die 260 Gtx verdeckt einen Lüfter meiner 7970. Kann ich die Nvidia einfach so in so einen kleinen Slot setzen um dem aus den Weg zu gehen. Der Laute Lüfter nervt sonst


----------



## unLieb (24. Dezember 2013)

Wird nicht passen!


----------



## Andregee (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte man kann die Karten auch in 4 fach Oder 1 fach Slots betreiben
, konkret auf einem Asrock z77 extreme 4. ICH habe die AMD Karte oben und die Nvidia direkt darunter, was die Kühlung deutlich behindert Durch den Customkühler der AMD und den nur wenigen mm Luft dazwischen. Setze ich die Nvidia Karte nach oben kommt kein Bild mehr aus der AMD da das Board das Bild nur aus dem oberen Slot ausgibt, sofern 2 Gpu eingesetzt sind


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. Dezember 2013)

Welches MB hast du ? die Kleinen Steck plätze kannst vergessen !

Dasweiter,es wird natürlich bei 2 GaKa´s auch die Temps ordendlich ansteigen lassen,selbst bei WaKü´s !!

Bei mein System obwohl ich es ausserhalb vom Case zZ aufgebaut hab hab ich trotz WaKü und extra Lüfter vor den GaKa´s die zwischen den GaKa pustet ein Temp unterscheid von +/- 10C°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evga GTX570 HD 1,25 GB  + GeForce GTX 280 1GB


----------



## unLieb (24. Dezember 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich dachte man kann die Karten auch in 4 fach Oder 1 fach Slots betreiben


 
Du sollst nicht denken, du sollst wissen. Das Denken überlass den Pferden, die haben den größeren Kopf! 

Schau dir mal die Steckverbindung der GTX 260 an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann überlege mal, wie du das in den PCI-E x1 Slot bekommen willst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (24. Dezember 2013)

Die 260 wird ja nicht wirklich warm und pustet Alles aus dem Case, welches 7 Lüfter hat. Hatte mal ein anderes Board, da steckte die Soka direkt unter der Gpu da war es das gleiche Trauerspiel. Ein Lüfter der Der Sapphire Dual X wird zu sehr verdeckt. Ich dachte man kann auch kleinere Slots nehmen so das eben ein paar Kontakte für die Bandbreite wegfallen weil auf der Frontpage ja auch Leistungsangaben von 4 und 1 fach  Slots zu finden sind. Naja dann kann man wohl nichts machen. Ich Danke euch


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2013)

Andregee fassen wir mal zusammen, du hast ein Asrock z77 extreme 4 und willst die GTX260 im PCI-e 1x betreiben und die HD 7970 im 16X
Auf der 1. Seite, wenn du sie gelesen hättest, (was du nicht gemacht hast) gibt es dort schon Tests, Anleitungen und Benchmarks dazu.
Es ist möglich und PhysX wird je nach Game etwas schneller. Riser-Card kannst du auch die Geforce verlegen.
Riser Card PCIe X16 flexibel


----------



## Andregee (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe doch erwähnt das es auf der ersten Seite Benches dazu gibt aber mir wurde von mehreren Seiten gesagt das es nicht funktioniert. Darum fragte ich hier nochmal und es hieß ebenfalls, dass es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2013)

Da ILAN12346 hat es getestet und es funktioniert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ll-one-driver-amd-nv-incl-10.html#post1460081

Just Cause 2, Lost plant 3, PlanetSide 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Assassins Creed IV Black Flag v1.04 funktioniert der PhysX mod nicht.


----------



## unLieb (24. Dezember 2013)

@Gordon-1979

Auf normalem Wege ist es aber nicht möglich! Also entweder per Riser Card, oder indem man den PCI-E Slot hinten aufbricht, was dann wodurch die Garantie dann wieder flöten geht. 

Insofern waren unsere Aussagen eigentlich korrekt!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2013)

Steht ja in dem Post link, funktionieren tut es aber auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## Melbar (25. Dezember 2013)

Batman Arkam City soll so funktionieren:

To enable Batman Arkham City PhysX acceleration on my GT240, I had to delete the PhysXDevice.dll file from Win32 folder. It runs smooth most of the time except on the Penguin's part where he's using the Mr. Freeze's weapon where the ice particles tends to cause a drop in performance, but still playable, I don't like the fact that my nVidia card doesn't ramp up to 550MHz, it runs instead at 405MHz ¬¬

Habe ne Bench laufen lassen und es lief bei mir alles flüssig mit HD 6950 und ner 6800 GTX. Habe den AIO Treiber vom ersten Post benutzt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Dezember 2013)

Melbar schrieb:


> Batman Arkam City soll so funktionieren:
> 
> To enable Batman Arkham City PhysX acceleration on my GT240, I had to delete the PhysXDevice.dll file from Win32 folder. It runs smooth most of the time except on the Penguin's part where he's using the Mr. Freeze's weapon where the ice particles tends to cause a drop in performance, but still playable, I don't like the fact that my nVidia card doesn't ramp up to 550MHz, it runs instead at 405MHz ¬¬
> 
> Habe ne Bench laufen lassen und es lief bei mir alles flüssig mit HD 6950 und ner 6800 GTX. Habe den AIO Treiber vom ersten Post benutzt.


 
Wie ich sehe, hast du die erste Seite nicht von mir gelesen, zu Batman gibt es dazu auch eine Anleitung.


----------



## OctoCore (26. Dezember 2013)

Melbar schrieb:


> Habe ne Bench laufen lassen und es lief bei mir alles flüssig mit HD 6950 und ner 6800 GTX. Habe den AIO Treiber vom ersten Post benutzt.


 
Eine nVidia GTX 6800?
Die alte DX9-Möhre ohne Unified-Shaders?
Oder nur ein Tippfehelr und es ist eine GTX 680?


----------



## Basti 92 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Habe heute wieder mein System neu einrichten müssen 13-12_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql und 31422.1310-v3 dabei ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten.
http://s7.directupload.net/images/131229/qvyqzmnc.jpg
Daraufhin habe ich den PhysX0.3 extended noch draufgepackt. JX3Benchmark mit Hack sowie Borderlands 2 gelöschte .ddls laufen mit Physx und noch sind keine Abstürze oder Grafikfehler aufgetreten ist das Problem bekannt und sollte das System erneut eingerichtet werden?
Später wird in einer 4er Gruppe Borderlands 2 gezockt dort sollten Probleme auftauchen wenn welche bestehen.
Auslastung BL2 ist wie immer ein Witz nicht über 60%
http://s14.directupload.net/images/131229/g5tkgmxa.jpg

PS: Den ersten Beitrag finde ich schon immer übersichtlich habe nun zum 4. mal mein System nach der aktuellen Anleitung eingerichtet. Es klappt wie gewohnt super! An alle die sich beschweren es gehört dazu die ersten und letzten SEITEN gelesen zu haben um sich über den aktuellen Projektstand zu Informieren. Natürlich können Probleme auftreten wie bei mir aber es sollte bitte beachtet werden dass es sich hier um einen mod (HACK) der nicht von Nvidia oder AMD (ATI) unterstützt wird sondern gegen angearbeitet wird! Mein RESPEKT an die ersteller.


MfG Basti
immer weiter so!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Dezember 2013)

Basti 92 warum hast du nicht den  nVidia 314.22-v3 genommen?
Und bitte immer UAC Abschalten und als Administrator installieren.


----------



## Basti 92 (29. Dezember 2013)

Naja hatte den 31422.1310-v3 gerade zur Hand und musste nicht lange runterladen UAC ist immer aus Admin natürlich aber sollte keinen Unterschied machen da der nVidia treiber sowieso viel neuer ist als meine 9600GT.
Soweit läuft es stabil seit 15Uhr...

MfG Physx is geil


----------



## Bastian90 (30. Dezember 2013)

EyEy Leutz, ich habe hier noch eine Zotac GeForce GTX280 AMP! lohnt es sich die neben meiner HD7950 laufen zu lassen ? 
(Für Benchmarks).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2013)

Also die gtx 280 ist eine extrem Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte und in Sachen physx wird sie niemals ausgelastet, wenn du aber sie noch zu Nutzung eines 2. Monitor nutzt, und darauf Filme schaust und vieles anderes mehr, dann ist es okay.


----------



## NicoGermanman (2. Januar 2014)

Danke Funktioniert Perfekt mit Win 8.1, man muss sich nur ganz genau an die Anleitung halten. 

Hab eine nVidia GTX 280 als PhysX Karte, den rest sieht man ja in meiner Signatur.

Achja und hatte ein Fehler beim ersten mal, mein PC schmierte ab und konnte nur noch auf den Letzten Wiederherstellungs punkt wiederherstellen, da meine Grafikkarte sonst kein Bild mehr abgegeben konnte, außer im Abgesichertenmodus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Danke Funktioniert Perfekt mit Win 8.1, man muss sich nur ganz genau an die Anleitung halten.
> 
> Hab eine nVidia GTX 280 als PhysX Karte, den rest sieht man ja in meiner Signatur.
> 
> Achja und hatte ein Fehler beim ersten mal, mein PC schmierte ab und konnte nur noch auf den Letzten Wiederherstellungs punkt wiederherstellen, da meine Grafikkarte sonst kein Bild mehr abgegeben konnte, außer im Abgesichertenmodus.


 
Danke schön für die Rückmeldung, aber das Problem habe ich immer wenn ich den nvidia Treiber deinstalliere, dann geht das Wiederherstellung des Systems nur noch. Definitiv ein Windows 8.1 Fehler.


----------



## unLieb (2. Januar 2014)

Beim deinstallieren ... zuerst den AMD-Treiber deinstallieren und dann den NVIDIA.


----------



## radeon2g (3. Januar 2014)

Hab mich genau an die Anleitung für Windows 8.1 gehalten.

Das komische war nur das die Batch-Datei in 314.22-v2 von PhysX mod 0.4 nicht ausgeführt werden konnte, weil die Datei nicht
gefunden werden konnte.

Hab dann PhysX mod 0.4 manuell ausgeführt. Danach PhysX0.3_extended.

Zumindest GPU-Z zeigt den Haken bei PhysX bei den beiden 7970 an.

Fluidmark funktioniert auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (3. Januar 2014)

radeon2g schrieb:


> Das komische war nur das die Batch-Datei in 314.22-v2 von PhysX mod 0.4 nicht ausgeführt werden konnte, weil die Datei nicht
> gefunden werden konnte.


 
Darum soll man ja auch 314.22-v3 nehmen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Darum soll man ja auch 314.22-v3 nehmen!


 
Genau, das steht ja auch in der Anleitung für windows 8.1
Ich hoffe mal er hat den rest auch beachtet.


----------



## Bastian90 (3. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Also die gtx 280 ist eine extrem Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte und in Sachen physx wird sie niemals ausgelastet, wenn du aber sie noch zu Nutzung eines 2. Monitor nutzt, und darauf Filme schaust und vieles anderes mehr, dann ist es okay.


 
Ich nutze ja mit der HD7950 schon 2 Monitore. Die GTX wäre nur für PhysX also Benchmarks etc.


----------



## radeon2g (3. Januar 2014)

Bei den verlinkten Downloadlinks zur Windows 8 Anleitung gibt es nur 314.22-v2.

Hab mal einen Vergleich gemacht 314.22-v2 und AIO 31422.1310-v3

Sind bei beiden die gleichen Batch Dateien drin ausser das bei v3 der AMD Treiber mit installiert wird.

Der PhysX mod 0.4 ist bei beiden drin.

Nur wird der mir seltsamerweise nicht gefunden und ausgeführt.


----------



## unLieb (3. Januar 2014)

Du hast Recht. Dort steht zwar 314.22-v3, aber verlinkt wird dann auf den v2. ^^

Gordon ---> dein Ding!


----------



## radeon2g (3. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich die Anleitung ändern in

Installieren mit AIO 31422.1310-v3 (AMD Treiber 13.10 Beta und NVIDIA Treiber 314.22)

oder mit

Installieren nVidia 314.22-v2 (AMD Treiber vorher selber installieren,danach NVidia)

1.  PhysX mod 0.4 installieren
    (System neustarten)

2.  PhysX mod 0.3 extended installieren
      (System neustarten)

Obwohl man nach meiner Meinung PhysX mod 0.3 extended weglassen kann. Zumindest hat er schon nach den PhysX mod 0.4 bei GPU-Z den Haken bei PhysX gesetzt.


Hab trotzdem zur Sicherheit nach Windows 8.1 Anleitung PhysX mod 0.3 extended installiert.

Batman Arkham City läuft mit PhysX in Hoch.

Ich hoffe das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2014)

Wurde geändert auf Seite 1 Post für windows 8.

Hier auch noch mal der Link:

nVidia 314.22-v3 (mit physx mod 0.4)

radeon2g da zum Downloaden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich noch ein paar Windows 8.1 Speed mods rein stellen soll, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## unLieb (8. Januar 2014)

Was denn für Speed-Mods?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein bisschen an Windows 8.1, gebastelt. Im idle komme ich auf 38 Prozesse mit 1.1 GB RAM Speicher Nutzung. Habe 12 Dienste gekillt und einige registrie tweaks.


----------



## unLieb (8. Januar 2014)

Interessant! Ich habe aktuell 168 Prozesse! ^^

Aber ab 8 GB brauch man sich da eigentlich keine Gedanken mehr zu machen oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2014)

Lol 168 Prozesse, das ist extrem.


----------



## unLieb (8. Januar 2014)

73 davon sind Opera-Tabs! ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2014)

Wie viel Task hast du denn im idle, ohne Hintergrundprozesse.


----------



## radeon2g (20. Januar 2014)

Musste mein System neumachen weil es instabil wurde.

Windows 8.1 ist installiert.

Bin genau nach Anleitung gegangen und habe 314.22-v3 genommen

Trotzdem wird die letzte Batch nicht ausführt.

Es kommt eine Meldung das der Prozess schon ausgeführt wird und das System wird neugestartet

C:/PhysX ist leer.

Muss das so sein?

Hab die beiden PhysX mods seperat ausgeführt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2014)

Hast du die Anleitung für Windows 8.1 benutzt?


----------



## unLieb (20. Januar 2014)

radeon2g schrieb:


> C:/PhysX ist leer.
> 
> Muss das so sein?


 
Jepp, das muss so sein.


----------



## radeon2g (20. Januar 2014)

Hab die Anleitung für Windows 8.1 genommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn du unsicher bist, und der AMD und nvidia 314.22 (physx system software 9.13.0725) installiert ist, dann installiere physx 0.4, Neustart, dann physx 0.3 extended, Neustart.


----------



## radeon2g (20. Januar 2014)

Hab ich genauso gemacht. Wird in GPU-Z physx angezeigt bei AMD Radeon 7970.
FluidMark läuft auch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2014)

So Leute, wenn es klappt, bekomme ich bald eine HD7950 WF3, dann gibt es ein neuen AIO-Treiber für Windows 8.1.
Dieser wird dann im Februar erscheinen.
Des weiteren stehe ich in Kontakt mit Cooler Master und bekomme *vielleicht* ein HAF XB EVO zum testen.
Aber in der Letzten Email von Cooler Master sah es nicht so gut aus, das es klappt.


----------



## unLieb (26. Januar 2014)

Du hast doch schon eine 7950 denke ich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2014)

Crossfire. Den bei physx mod Treiber Installation soll es Probleme geben und die will ich entfernen.


----------



## unLieb (26. Januar 2014)

Okay. Also ich hatte mit Crossfire und Windows 8 keine Probleme!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte den aio Treiber, der macht Probleme beim installieren.
Mein Vorhaben ist, das die Installation mehrere Neustarts macht und dabei aber die Installation weiter durchführt.
Es könnte also deutlich schwerer für mich werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2014)

Ahoi,

da wir gerade wieder einen Praxisartikel dazu zimmern: Wie stehen die Chancen, dass du ein Update mit dem Geforce 332.21 WHQL oder dem superneuen 334.67 Beta machst? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2014)

Gute frage, die beiden 320.49, 314.22 sind die letzten hackbaren Treiber, selbst bei NGOHQ der hat aufgegeben.
Problem dabei ist, nVidia schreibt sich zu weit ins Windows hinein, und dabei alles zu Schrotten ist hoch.
Ich will aber mal testen wie weit ich komme (geht aber es ab Donnerstag). 
Dann die 9.13.0725 System Software muss außerdem drin sein.

Was aber 100%ig in den neuen AIO Treiber ist:
AMD Treiber 13.1 beta
Geforce 314.22 (oder vielleicht besser)
9.13.0725 System Software
PhysX mod 0.3 extended und PhysX Mod 0.4
Automatische Reboots mit fortsetzende Installation.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Januar 2014)

Ein Jammer, dass Nvidia nicht nur keinen Support liefert, sondern die Mods unterbindet.  Nichtsdestotrotz: Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## unLieb (27. Januar 2014)

Also lasst uns eine Petition dagegen starten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2014)

Aufgeben werde ich nicht, ausserdem glaube ich das nvidia zurück rudert und physx wieder zum alten Standard zurück kehrt, da die aktuelle Version sehr schlecht läuft. Bestes Beispiel assassin's Creed black flag.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Januar 2014)

Das läuft mit dem neuen Treiber & Patch eigentlich besser denn je. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2014)

Assassin's Creed Black Flag benötigt aber eine Unmenge an GPU-Power um die PhysX Elemente darzustellen. Da war bei The Bureau XCOM Declassified und Metro Last Light nicht so, und zeigt das die ältere SDK deutlich besser und leistungsfähiger ist.
Was mich deutlich noch in frage hält ist, warum Assassin's Creed Black Flag für die neuen Konsolen, kein PhysX hat. Es sollte doch kommen, oder hat nVidia da die  zu weit aufgemacht?
Den neuen 334.67 mit neuer PhysX System Software 9.13.1220, will ich die Tage testen. Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2014)

Deine aktuelle Modifikation funktioniert hier (HD 7970 + GT 430) ganz ausgezeichnet. Kommt ins Heft! 

Haben wir deine Erlaubnis, die Mod ggf. auf die Heft-DVD zu packen?

Übrigens installiert dein Package ziemlich viel Kram, der für die meisten Leute vermutlich uninteressant ist, darunter 3D Vision. Bringst du eventuell noch eine "Lite Version" ohne 3D Vision und Nvidia-Auto-Updates? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem, macht ihn mit rein.
nVidia-Sillent-Installer lässt es leider nicht zu den anderen Mist wegzulassen, leider.
Eind 640 oder höher geht auch so wie Windows 7, 8, und 8.1
Weiteres Update kommt im Februar, 100%ig.


----------



## Berserkus (29. Januar 2014)

Währe es bitte von PCGH möglich das die benötigten Daten auf einen verfünftigen Server gelagert werden?
Uploaded.com ist mit 50kb/s für die Dateigröße nicht zu gebrauchen und nur hierfür werden sich sicher 90% keinen bezahlaccount anlegen.
Das hält bei über 3Std DL nur einige davon ab es überhaupt zu versuchen.

Bitte, PCGH ladet seine Daten in euer DL Center.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2014)

Da ich heute mal lieb bin, Berserkus Download via Dropbox :

PhysX0.3_extended
PhysX mod 0.4
 nVidia 314.22-v3 (mit physx mod 0.4)


----------



## Berserkus (29. Januar 2014)

brauch ich den PhysX Mod 0.4 überhaupt`?
Hab den AiO runtergeladen (war da eben 3 Std mitm Hund drausse bis der da war :p) und bisher funktionierts prima mit meiner 8800GTX (scheiss auf den Stomverbrauch :p) und der 7870 Myst+ (tahitiLE @ 1150MHz)

Unter GPU-Z wird physX angezeigt aber der bei Fluidmark 1.5.2 steht da nur 1449 points 24FPS (CPU PhysX)------- Die PhysX Dateien hab ich im Fluidmarkordner natürlich auch gelöscht.
OKI, war blöd ^^ man sollte auch GPU PhysX einschalten ...

So sinds mit Present 1080 nun 1730 Punkte mit 28 FPS.....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, macht ihn mit rein.
> nVidia-Sillent-Installer lässt es leider nicht zu den anderen Mist wegzulassen, leider.
> Eind 640 oder höher geht auch so wie Windows 7, 8, und 8.1
> Weiteres Update kommt im Februar, 100%ig.


 
Kannst du die Installation nicht einfach ohne Void/echo off machen?

Eine GT 630 oder 640 läuft hier leider nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2014)

echo off, könnte ich machen aber das wird user sehen wollen?
müsste aber funktionieren, denn ich bin mit einer unterwegs.
Welchen mod-Treiber hast du? 
nVidia 314.22-v3 geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2014)

Habe den 314.22-v3 benutzt. Vermutlich lag's an der neuen GPU, ist eine mit GK208 – die GK107-Chips gehen möglicherweise.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sunjy (2. Februar 2014)

So leute.

Mal an die Profis.

kann ich Crossfire nutzen und gleichzeitig eine kleine Nvidia physx karte?


----------



## unLieb (2. Februar 2014)

Kurz und knapp: JA!


----------



## Sunjy (2. Februar 2014)

Ok das klingt doch gut.

Ich habe folgendes MB. GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - G1.Sniper M5 (rev. 1.x)


Oben unten eine 280x und in der mitte ne low Profile GT grafikkarte für physix.

geht das so oder verrechne ich mich da?


----------



## unLieb (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn du eine Crossfire-Brücke findest, die so lang ist, dass sie über einen Slot drüber reicht, dann im Prinzip ja.


----------



## Sunjy (2. Februar 2014)

Yeah dank dir darf ich meiner Frau erklären warum ich 3 Grafikkarten brauche^^


----------



## unLieb (2. Februar 2014)

Wobei ich lieber die beiden 280x in Slot 1 und 2 packen würde, und die PhysX Karte dann im unterstem/letztem Slot stecken würde. 

So hatte ich es zumindest.


----------



## Sunjy (2. Februar 2014)

Der mittlere ist leider nur ein x4 slot und die äußeren die X8 sonst würde das natürlich mehr sinn machen.


Ich hoffe einfach das die kleine karte in der mitte nicht am Hitzetot stirbt... kein plan wieviel hitze die physx karte erzeugt.


Würde denn eine GT640 ausreichen bei 2 280x und nem 4670k mit 4,5Ghz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn es nicht Past, besorge die eine Riser-Card flex mit PCI-e 16x und denn geht es, da dein G1.Sniper M5 nur Micro ATX ist.


----------



## Xentinel (4. Februar 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank Gordon-1979! 
Es ist wirklich eine geniale Arbeit! Danke dafür! 
Ich hätte nur eine kleine Frage. Glaubt ihr eine 9600GT 512MB würde eine r9 290 ausbremsen? Hätte noch eine GTX 570 zur Verfügung und würde es dann aber untertakten (ca. 50%). Was wäre denn besser?


----------



## Sunjy (4. Februar 2014)

Gute Idee. 

Problem ist einfach das ich nicht weiß ob das game dann geht. Weist du ob Planetside mit physx geht mit deinem mod? Everquest hat die selbe engine das könnte ja schonmal helfen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2014)

Anhaltspunkt: GPU-Physx How-to mit Benchmarks: Was brauche ich, was bringt eine Extra-Grafikkarte als Physikprozessor?

Praktisch wird dir eine 9600 GT wohl nur geringe Vorteile bringen, sofern du eine flinke CPU hast. Neue Spiele laufen mit dem aktuellen Hack nicht und für alte genügt meist ein starker Prozessor.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Xentinel (4. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Anhaltspunkt: GPU-Physx How-to mit Benchmarks: Was brauche ich, was bringt eine Extra-Grafikkarte als Physikprozessor?
> 
> Praktisch wird dir eine 9600 GT wohl nur geringe Vorteile bringen, sofern du eine flinke CPU hast. Neue Spiele laufen mit dem aktuellen Hack nicht und für alte genügt meist ein starker Prozessor.
> 
> ...



Danke Raff! 
Hab zurzeit nur 3 PhysX Games und nur bei 2 funktioniert es (Borderlands 2 und Metro LL). AC IV - Black Flag funktioniert ja nicht. Da es aber sehr viel Leistung braucht, kann ich gut darauf verzichten. 
Werde eventuell mal im Laufe der Woche paar Benchmarks dazu machen, um zu sehen wie es mit einer r9 290 skaliert.


----------



## Sunjy (4. Februar 2014)

Könntest du mal Planetside2 testen?


----------



## unLieb (4. Februar 2014)

Xentinel schrieb:


> würde es dann aber untertakten (ca. 50%)


 
Warum solltest du die herunter takten wollen/sollen? Kenne jemanden mit einer 6990 und einer GTX 580 als PhysX-Karte.


----------



## Jläbbischer (4. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell mit der Unterstützung für die Karten aus?

Hatte das letzte mal PhysX mit der alten Lösung gemacht. Da hatte ich eine GeForce 4xx als Zweitkarte drin, da es mit einer 5xx einfach nicht funktioniert hatte und ich nur Bluescreens bekam.

Jetzt hab ich aber sowohl die Hauptkarte gewechselt (5870->R270X OC) als auch keine Zweitkarte mehr, da die Nvidia-Karte mittlerweile nen defekten Lüfter hatte. Ich hab jetzt keine Lust, noch mal den Stress mit dem umtauschen zu haben, weil die Karte zu Neu ist.

Zum anderen, ich hab jetzt bei der ATI den beigelegten Asus-Treiber genommen. Wenn ich den runterschmeisse und den All in One aus dem Paket installiere, wird die Karte dann noch mit den OC-Werten agesprochen, die von Asus eingestellt wurden, oder spricht der Standardtreiber die Karte nur mit Standardwerten an?

Was die Leistung angeht, schätze ich mal, wäre Karte, um die geforce 580 rum optimal? Oder doch leiber die aktuellen 600er, falls kompatibel?


----------



## unLieb (4. Februar 2014)

Also seit ich hier in dem Thema unterwegs bin habe ich keine Karten-Inkompatibilitäten mehr mitbekommen. Es sollten daher also alle unterstützt werden die auf Seite 1 genannt werden.



> *Folgende Karten werden unterstützt:*
> GTX TITAN
> GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, GT 640, GT 630
> GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530
> ...




Was deine zweite Frage angeht. Die Werksseitige Übertaktung hat nichts mit der Software zu tun, sondern diese ist im BIOS eingespeist.


----------



## Jläbbischer (4. Februar 2014)

Danke dir für die Info. 

Dann werd ich demnächst mal schauen, was mir da übern Weg läuft


----------



## Xentinel (4. Februar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Warum solltest du die herunter takten wollen/sollen? Kenne jemanden mit einer 6990 und einer GTX 580 als PhysX-Karte.


 
Die GTX 570 ist von Zotac (AMP) und hat definitiv einen der schlechtesten Kühler die man so haben kann, die kommt unter Last auf ca. 92-95°C und 60-70°C im Leerlauf (Lüfter erst gestern gesäubert, Gehäuse 4x 200MM Lüfter) Ich will nicht, dass die dann unnötig meine R9 290 aufheizt. 
NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE NIE WIEDER ZOTAC!!!


----------



## unLieb (4. Februar 2014)

Du meinst dann diese hier oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja gut, die scheint dann wohl noch im Referenzdesign zu sein. Und deine R9 290 ist auch im Referenzdesign oder wieso machst du dir Sorgen? Man könnte natürlich auch einen anderen Kühler montieren.


----------



## Xentinel (4. Februar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Du meinst dann diese hier oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne die r9 290 ist eine Tri-x 
und die Zotac ist die hier:


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2014)

Xentinel schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank Gordon-1979!
> Es ist wirklich eine geniale Arbeit! Danke dafür!
> Ich hätte nur eine kleine Frage. Glaubt ihr eine 9600GT 512MB würde eine r9 290 ausbremsen? Hätte noch eine GTX 570 zur Verfügung und würde es dann aber untertakten (ca. 50%). Was wäre denn besser?


 
Also die 9600GT ist schon etwas langsam und die GTX 570 ist extrem zu schnell. Runtertakten halte ich für Sinnvoll, da man die Leistung der GTX 570 kaum auszulasten. Daher takte sie herunter und teste mit Metro Last Light, denn das lastet das System sehr gut aus und ist auch ein sehr guter Test.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Könntest du mal Planetside2 testen?


 Ist nicht siehe seite 1.


----------



## unLieb (4. Februar 2014)

Die Frage ist hier, kann man tatsächlich zu viel Leistung haben? Selbst wenn die Karte nicht ausgelastet werden sollte, dann spielt das doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Also wenn man mal vom Stromverbrauch absieht ... hat man eine potente Karte, dann rein damit ins System.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Februar 2014)

Der Vergleich ist aber , du hast ein 12 Kerner nutzt aber nur 4. Was hat das für ein Sinn?
Eine GTX 570 hat 480 Kerne mit 732 MHz (Default), laste diese mal aus. Fast unmöglich.


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Naja spiel mal auf 5760 x 1080 Pixel!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Naja spiel mal auf 5760 x 1080 Pixel!


 
Mit welchem PC willst du das Spielen? Ein Teil von physx wird immer auf die CPU ausgelagert. Eine gt 640 kommt mit 2k ohne Probleme klar.


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Mit welchem? Ehrm, mit meinem?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

OK, wenn du das meinst. Beweise wären von Vorteil. 
Batman AC und metro LL


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Wie wenn ich meine? Was willst du denn für Beweise? O.o


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

Benchmark Bilder.


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Und der Sinn ist dann welcher? Ich wollte nicht diskutieren, sondern eben nur anmerken, dass je höher die Auflösung, desto größer logischerweise die Systemauslastung ist. 

Weshalb es dann hier und da von Vorteil ist, etwas fettere Hardware zu haben!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

Du hast nur Behauptung aufgestellt und kannst sie nicht wieder legen.
Eine gtx570 steckt dein System mindestens 3 x in die Tasche.


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Wiederlegen? Wiederlegen müsstest du jetzt! ^^

By the way, beschäftigst du dich zufällig auch mit dem "hellsehen von Sky"?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

Was soll ich wiederlegen? Wer hat das behauptet mit 5k x 1080   benötigt eine gtx570? Ich nicht.


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Das war nur ein Hinweis auf deine falsche Ausdrucksweise! 

Widerlegen = beweisen dass eine Behauptung falsch ist

Belegen = beweisen dass eine Behauptung richtig ist 

Comprende? Ja ich weiß, deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache! 


Und nein, ich brauche auch nichts belegen, da ich nichts behauptet habe wie du es ausdrückst. Ich schrieb NIRGENDS explizit, du brauchst eine GTX 570 für genannte Auflösung. Ich schrieb lediglich ... "Naja spiel mal auf 5760 x 1080 Pixel!" 

Was nichts anderes heißt: Höhere Auflösung = mehr Rechenleistung


Also Thema durch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2014)

Radeon R9 290X plus Geforce GTX Titan als Physikbeschleuniger: Pure Dekadenz im Test

Im nächsten Heft gibt's noch reichlich mehr zu dem Thema. 

Melde dich bitte, falls du die Mod erfolgreich überarbeitet hast. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wake (5. Februar 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> ...
> Wiederlegen = beweisen dass eine Behauptung falsch ist
> 
> ...
> ...


 
widerlegen
scnr


----------



## unLieb (5. Februar 2014)

Stimmt. Opera hat das Wort aber nicht als "falsch" markiert. 

Aber es ging ja auch nicht um die Rechtschreibung, sondern um die Bedeutung!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2014)

Arbeite zur zeit am 334.67, aber kann nichts Versprechen. Problem ist nVidia sichert die Dateien immer schlimmer, und da ist das Problem.

PhysX 9.13.1220 SystemSoftware, kann ohne Probleme installiert werden, nur gleich danach den PhysX mod 0.3 extended installieren.
Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nightspider (6. Februar 2014)

Hey, super Thread und klasse Arbeit!

Wie stehen denn die Chancen in Zukunft Batman Arkham Origins und AC4 mit deinem Mod zum laufen zu bekommen?
Meinst du, ob du das vllt. noch zum laufen bekommst oder sieht es da ganz schlecht aus?

MFG Nightspider


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Februar 2014)

Nightspider schrieb:


> Hey, super Thread und klasse Arbeit!
> 
> Wie stehen denn die Chancen in Zukunft Batman Arkham Origins und AC4 mit deinem Mod zum laufen zu bekommen?
> Meinst du, ob du das vllt. noch zum laufen bekommst oder sieht es da ganz schlecht aus?
> ...


 
Leider nicht modbar, bedanke dich bei nvidia.

334.67 getestet, Ergebnis: Funktioniert nicht!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Februar 2014)

PhysX Mod 314.22-v4 ist in Arbeit. 

Changelog:
Verbesserungen und Hinweise
PhysX 9.13.1220 System Software intrigiert
PhysX0.3_extended intrigiert als seperate exe in C:/PhysX0.3_extended intrigiert
Bugfixes entfernt

Release: 16.2.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. Februar 2014)

wie siehts aus mit ner ati 7750 und ner 440 gt , würde das gehn ? oder sollte ich lieber auf eine 260 X umsteigen ? 

mfg ALex


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Februar 2014)

7750 ist schon ganz schön langsam. Muss man testen. Welche Spiele geht es denn?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2014)

So leute der  314.22-v4 ist da.

Changelog:
Verbesserungen und Hinweise
PhysX 9.13.1220 System Software intrigiert
PhysX0.3_extended intrigiert als separate exe in C:/PhysX0.3_extended intrigiert
Bugfixes entfernt

Habe ihn noch nicht getestet, daher mit Vorsicht benutzen und bitte dann um Rückmeldung.
Am Samstag werde ich ihn testen.


----------



## unLieb (14. Februar 2014)

Ich werde ihn dann wohl gleich mal installieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich werde heute noch mein Bildschirm reparieren, denn die Beleuchtung ist Schrott und will sie gegen LED tauschen.
Morgen mache ich mein Windows neu.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (14. Februar 2014)

naja würd ihn gerne testen aber der download bei ul.net tu ich mir nicht an


----------



## FairLight_V1 (15. Februar 2014)

Und ich hätt da noch eine frage zu diesen Nvidia Demos von ILAN12346, ich wollte die Supersonic Sled Demo v1.6 (wie beschrieben von ILAN12346) installieren und Spielen, nur leider habe ich das problem wenn die Kamera hinter den Schlitten fährt schmiert das spiel ab und ich bekomme eine fehlermeldung: 

(Der Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt) 
(Der Anzeigetreiber "AMD driver" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wieder hergestellt)

Dies steht in einem Popup fenster in dem System tray.

AMD Catalyst Control Center Version 14.1
Habe den 314.22-v3 installiert


Edit:. Hab den V4 jetzt installiert und habs noch mal getestet es schmiert immer wieder im selben moment ab.
Starten, beschleunigen, Kamera dreht sich, und zack Fehler, Bildschirm schwarz, dann baut sich alles wieder auf und die Demo ist zu.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2014)

Zur Info:

Die Links zum Hoster wurden entfernt. Der Entwickler der Mod entscheidet wer die Software zur Verfügung stellt und wo.

*B2T*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich gebe nachher mein Dropbox Link frei. Thx pokerclock.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Februar 2014)

Fairlight Teste mal die Gpu auf Fehler.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (15. Februar 2014)

dxdiag zeit nur an das keine WHQL signaturen von ATI/AMD vorhanden sind (Habe den 14.1 Beta treiber installiert)

DxDiag zeigt an:

"Die Datei aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll wurde nicht digital signiert, d.h. sie wurde nicht in den Microsoft Windows-Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL) getestet. Wenden Sie sich an den Hardwarehersteller, um einen Treiber mit WHQL-Logo zu erhalten."


Die anderen Spiele wie Arma3 usw. laufen ja alles einwandfrei


Edit:. Hab grade FurMark laufen lassen (15 Min Burn-in-Test) und dort steht das:

OpenGL renderer: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
GPU 1 (AMD Radeon R9 280x) <---????? meine ist eine Sapphire Radeon HD7970
GPU 2 (NVIDIA GeForce GT 640)


Edit2:. Hab Den WHQL Treiber von AMD installiert 13.12 WHQL "13-12_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql"
Leider kein unterschied zum Beta treiber von vorher :/


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn es nur bei 2 Benchmarks ist, dann ist es egal. Nimm mal Metro LL zum testen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xlmuilfj4qsn198/314.22-v4.exe


----------



## FairLight_V1 (15. Februar 2014)

Ist nur Bei Supersonic Sled so FurMark läuft ja super 

Werde dann mal Metro LL testen lade gerade bei Steam

Entschuldige für die Langsame antwort war auf nem Geburtstag 

Und danke für den Dropbox link


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Februar 2014)

Metro Last Light funktioniert ohne probleme mit PhysX auslastung and der GT640


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2014)

Das klingt sehr gut. Welchen mod nutzt du?
Was ich noch erklären möchte, wegen Kosten :
Die physx mods belegen über 8 GB und sind immer verfügbar auch wenn 2-3 Monaten keiner was herunter geladen hat, das macht kein free hoster. Ich zahle dafür jeden Monat 10€. Wenn ich das nicht mehr mache, ist es sofort gelöscht. Daher wäre von einigen usern etwas Anerkennung sehr schön.
Dich meine ich nicht Fairlight.


----------



## unLieb (16. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was ich noch erklären möchte, wegen Kosten :
> Die physx mods belegen über 8 GB und sind immer verfügbar auch wenn 2-3 Monaten keiner was herunter geladen hat, das macht kein free hoster. Ich zahle dafür jeden Monat 10€. Wenn ich das nicht mehr mache, ist es sofort gelöscht. Daher wäre von einigen usern etwas Anerkennung sehr schön.
> Dich meine ich nicht Fairlight.


 
Ach Gordon ... ich wollte mich deswegen nicht mit dir in der Wolle haben. Aber mal ehrlich, warum quatschst du deswegen nicht mit der Community oder fragst direkt mal bei PCGH an, ob du das bei denen hosten kannst? 

Und hier von den Benutzern sind sicherlich auch einige die Space überhaben. 


Ich kann Dropbox-Space anbieten, Google-Drive-Space, sogar den Uploaded-Account kann ich anbieten und noch einige andere One-Click-Hoster auf die ich sowieso immer Zugriff habe. Zur Not wäre sogar noch Platz auf meinem NAS.


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut. Welchen mod nutzt du?
> Was ich noch erklären möchte, wegen Kosten :
> Die physx mods belegen über 8 GB und sind immer verfügbar auch wenn 2-3 Monaten keiner was herunter geladen hat, das macht kein free hoster. Ich zahle dafür jeden Monat 10€. Wenn ich das nicht mehr mache, ist es sofort gelöscht. Daher wäre von einigen usern etwas Anerkennung sehr schön.
> Dich meine ich nicht Fairlight.


 
8GB? Da lacht mein Server drüber. Speicherplatz könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen.  Und Adf.ly wär für dich auch ne überlegung wert.  
Wobei ich mir eigendlich ziemlich sicher bin, dass NV jegliche verbreitung sehr schnell unterbinden könnte.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich nutzte den 314.22-v4 von dir 

und den AMD Catalyst 13.12 

Wie folgt habe ich diesen v4 installiert:


-Alle Nvidia Treiber und AMD/ATI treiber Deinstallieren

-Mehrere Neustarts von den treibern nach der deinstallation selber

-Driver Sweeper v2.1.0 Treiber Leichen gelöscht

-*NEUSTART!*

-AMD Catalyst Control Center 13.12 installiert

-*NEUSTART!*

-314.22-v4 installiert

-*NEUSTART!*

-GPU-Z kontrollieren ob hacken bei PhysX gesetzt ist, was bei mir der fall war.


MetroLL läuft mit 70-80 FPS je nachdem wo ich gerade rum laufe oder wie viele gegner da sind.
Die GT640 war maximal bei 



Spoiler



Beim gegner im etwas größeren raum mit den PhysX berechneten Säulen aus stein


 55-60% auslastung.

Edit:. OK so am ende vom spiel habe ich die GT640 auf 75% auslastung bekommen  heftiges gefecht muss ich schon sagen :O 
Tonnenweise granaten geschmissen und partikel über all,


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2014)

unLieb egal jetzt ich habe meine 2 Hoster und fertig. Zurück zum Thema.

FairLight_V1 Spiel durch gespielt LOL. Wenn du Bluescreens erhältst, der PhysX mod 0.3 extended sollte auf Laufwerk c bei dir sein. Den dann 1x starten als admin. Installroutine mache ich meistens auch so.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (17. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Bluescreen o.ä 

Und ja leider gehts sehr schnell wenn ich ein spiel anfange gehts super schnell zu ende.


----------



## Umbra1708 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gordon-1979,

erst Mal super Leistung das mit dem Mod. Ich selber hab folgendes Setup versucht:
ATI: Radeon HD 7800
NV: 430 GT

ATI Treiber: Catalyst 13.12
NV Treiber: 314.22-v4

Habe anschließend mal den FluidMark 1.5.2 laufen lassen. Nachdem ich wie von dir beschrieben die PhysX DLLs gelöscht habe, habe ich die 430 GT auch zum ackern bekommen.
Weitere Spiele die ich installiert habe und welche PhysX unterstützen sind bei mir "Assassin's Creed 4 BF" und "Call of Duty Ghost".

Bei AC4 habe ich deinem Beitrag schon entnommen läuft der Mod leider nicht.
Hab dann einfach mal CoD:G versucht. Dort rührt die 430GT sich leider auch nicht :/
Habe mal das Spiele verzeichnis nach PhysX Dateien durchsucht. Habe die dort gefundenen Dateien auch mal gelöscht.
Spiel startet aber ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Nun mal eine Frage, wie sieht es generell mit der Kompatibilität von PhysX Spielen aus?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einfach ein PhysX Spiel starten könnte und "JA es läuft" rufen könnte *g*

Sofern ich dich mit nützlichen Infos zu CoD:G unterstützen kann, lass es mcih wissen.

Grüße
Umbra


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

Bei call of duty ghosts, ist physx nur für den Hund mehr nicht. 
Metro last light startet ohne Dateien zu löschen mit physx. Sonst habe ich die Kompatibilität auf der 1. Seite angegeben.


----------



## Umbra1708 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

danke für die schnne Antwort.

Meinst du wenn im SP der Hund gespielt wird oder der Hund einfach nur aftaucht? Gillt das ggf. auch für den MP dann?
Nun kommt mir die Frage: Funktioniert dein Mod "beim Hund"?
Vielleicht könntest du die Info zu CoD:G in deiner Liste mit aufnehmen.

Wollte heute mal "Crazy Machines II" testen.
"Mafia II" lade ich gerade bei Steam runter. Werde dann deine Info beachten und anschließend mal testen.

Kann dann ja mal kurz berichten ob es geklappt hat bei mir.

Grüße
Umbra

[EDIT]
Also ich habe nun Mafia 2 und Crazy Machines 2 getestet.
Mafia 2 läuft super.
Crazy Machines 2 greift einfach nicht auf meine NV Karte zu.
Allerdings finde ich im CM2 Verzeichnis auch nirgends physx*.dll Dateien die löschen oder austauschen könnte.
Es gibt lediglich eine ini Datei. Dort werden die verschiedenen Devices gelistet.
Bei PhysicDevice und Render steht jeweils was mit CM2 drin.
Schade das es nicht läuft.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Februar 2014)

call of duty ghosts ist der Physx Effect nur für die Hunde Haare, egal ob MP oder SP.
Crazy Machines 2 mit PhysX map muss ich noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## Umbra1708 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

danke für die Info und deine Mühen!! 
Viel Erfolg!

ggf. könnte man dann CM2 und CoD:G mit in deiner Liste der "Unterstützten" oder "nicht Unterstützten" Anwendungen aufnehmen 

Grüße
Umbra


----------



## FairLight_V1 (23. Februar 2014)

Nabend zusammen

Hab da mal eine frage zu THIEF.

Wird THIEF mit dem hybrid PhysX mod laufen?


----------



## unLieb (23. Februar 2014)

THIEF wird doch gar nicht mit PhysX-Unterstützung kommen.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (23. Februar 2014)

Hm okay...
hab grad das Preview video von Gronkh geguckt dort steht was von "PhysX by Nvidia"  im intro wo immer alles steht was fürn ne Engine verwendet wird usw.

Bei 0:40 sekunden







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gXnl5iv6Ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit:. Thief Will Officially Support AMD’s Mantle, TressFX 2.0 Announced | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming hier steht auch etwas von PhysX und TressFX2.0


----------



## unLieb (23. Februar 2014)

Okay, mir war nur bekannt, dass es Mantle und TressFX unterstützen soll.


----------



## Xentinel (23. Februar 2014)

Thief kommt mit der Unreal Engine oder?

Soweit ich weiß wird PhysX bei allen Spielen die mit der Unreal Engine laufen vermerkt. Egal ob es verwendet wird oder nicht.
Wenn dann wäre das nur PPU PhysX.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2014)

> DSOGaming: Let’s talk about physics. What kind of destructibility and interactivity can players expect from this new title? Are you using PhysX, Havok, or your own physics engine?





> Jean-Normand Bucci: We have integrated the latest PhysX version although destruction is not one of Thief’s main gameplay pillars.  We developed the tools we needed for the vision we had for Thief and although destruction has never been a major part factor of the original games we do have breakable objects, pushable objects and so on.


Das klingt nicht gut: We have integrated the latest PhysX version


----------



## FairLight_V1 (25. Februar 2014)

Nein das ist nicht gut weil das wiederum heißt das es mit dem mod nicht laufen wird :/


----------



## unLieb (25. Februar 2014)

Wobei das Spiel schon Spaß macht. ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2014)

wenn man bei Thief folgendes macht, komme ich auf 2-9% GPU-Last auf der Geforce.
Thief\Binaries\Win32 und Thief\Binaries\Win64
PhysXCore.dll umbenenn in PhysXCore.dl

Thief\Engine\Config
BaseEngine.ini editieren

bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=true in False ändern
PhysXGpuHeapSize=  auf 128 ändern
PhysXMeshCacheSize= auf 256 ändern


----------



## unLieb (25. Februar 2014)

Bringt bei mir nichts. PhysX-Karte bleibt inaktiv.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (1. März 2014)

Ja bei mir bringt es leider auch nichts 
0% auslastung

Habe den v4 Mod installiert und den Catalyst 13.12


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2014)

Schlecht. Habt ihr FXAA an?


----------



## unLieb (1. März 2014)

Jepp, da ist alles an!


----------



## FairLight_V1 (1. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab alles auf auf maximum trotzdem keine auslastung


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2014)

Bei msi afterburner wird bei mir 1-8% Last angezeigt, aber nicht immer.


----------



## unLieb (1. März 2014)

MSI Afterburner lasse ich auch laufen ... nichts!


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

erst einmal ein großes Dankeschön und Lob an dich, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast diese Modifikation zu basteln und uns zur verfügung gestellt hast. 
Meine Frage ist, würde es sich lohnen zu meiner AMD Sapphire 6870 1gb eine Nvidia Geforce 9800GT Palit 512 mb als reine PhysX-Karte zu nutzen um z.b. Borderlands 2 auf Höhen PhysX-Details zu spielen?

System Specs:
Intel Core i5 3570 4x3,40 GHz
8 GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston HyperX Ram
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
AMD HD Sapphire 6870 1 gb
PhysX-Karte Nvidia GeForce 9800gt palit 512 mb

MfG Exo


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Eine besser Hauptgrafikkarte würde sich bei dir mehr lohnen!


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Okay, ich danke dir für die Antwort.
Aber ich habe die GeForce 9800GT hier liegen und deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es überhaupt was in Borderlands 2 bringt, wenn ich sie einbauen würde. ^^


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Wenn du sie eh liegen hast, wieso probierst du es nicht einfach aus?


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich es schon ausprobiert und habe alles nach der Installationsanleitung vom AIO installiert, doch in Borderlands 2 habe ich keine FPS verbesserung bekommen. Nur im Fluidmark 1.4.0 habe ich eine Steigerung von 600 Punkten bekommen. Deswegen bin ich anfangs davon ausgegangen, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe und wollte jetzt lieber nochmal nachfragen ob es überhaupt was bringt, bevor ich mich wieder für ein paar Stunden dran setze.


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Hast du bei Borderlands 2 auch die PhysXCore.dll und die PhysXDevice.dll gelöscht?

Und hast du mit zum Beispiel MSI Afterburner geschaut, ob die PhysX-Karte überhaupt anspringt?


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Ja, habe beide Datein gelöscht.
Hab sie zum Vergleich auch einmal drinnen gelassen und der Unterschied war nur, dass im Options-Menü die PhysX-Einstellung Grau unterlegt war.
Aber an der FPS Anzahl hat sich nichts geändert.

Edit:
Im Fluidmark 1.4.0 ohne Nvidia GPU: min. 17 FPS und max. 21 FPS
Im Fluidmark 1.4.0 mit Nvidia GPU: min. 28 FPS und max. 31 FPS
Doch in Borderlands 2 leider nichts :S

MSI Afterburner zeigt mir an, dass die Nvidia GPU bis zu 66% ausgelastet ist, doch irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie die PhysX Berechnung übernimmt.


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Ja wie gesagt, finde deine Hauptkarte schon etwas schwach für das Spiel.


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Habe in Borderlands 2 alles auf max. in den Einstellungen in 1920x1080 (bis auf PhysX) + SweetFX (SMAA, Bloom, HDR, LumaSharpen) und die FPS Anzahl geht nie unter die 40 FPS.


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Naja wenn du noch irgendwelche Grafikmods nutzt, dann würde ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern. Bezweifle dass da auch eine bessere PhysX-Karte irgendwas reißen würde. 

Zumal die PhysX-Effekte ja nicht ständig vorhanden sind.


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, dass die PhysX-Effekte nicht dauerhaft vorhanden sind. In dem Level wo ich zur Zeit unterwegs bin, sind an den Wänden und den Fahrzeugen mehrere animierte Vorhänge die mit PhysX berechnet werden und durch meine Waffen erzeuge ich auch reichlich Trümmer Partikel.
Und SweetFX kann ich per Tastendruck deaktivieren und bekomme dadurch einen Leistungsschub von 5 FPS, denn ich aber auch so bekomme ohne das PhysX aktiviert ist, da SMAA und HDR deaktiviert wird.


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass die PhysX-Karte nicht dauernd anspringt. Ich sehe doch wie viel Auslastung die Karte immer hat beim spielen.


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Wollte mir dieses Jahr sowieso eine neue Grafikkarte besorgen. Würde sich die GeForce 9800GT dann mit einer neuen Grafikkarte (z.B. AMD 290x) lohnen?


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Auf Seite 1 ist doch eine Tabelle. 

Bei einer 290X bräuchtest du etwas ab einer GT640 aufwärts.


----------



## Exovation (2. März 2014)

Habe die Tabelle gesehen.
Nur Die 9800 GT und GT640 haben ja beide die Stufe 5 oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## unLieb (2. März 2014)

Betonung auf Aufwärts! 

Aber warten wir bis Gordon wieder zur Stelle ist. Der hat 1. mehr Ahnung als ich, und ist 2. deutlich geduldiger!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. März 2014)

Dein System:
Intel Core i5 3570 4x3,40 GHz
8 GB DDR3 1333Mhz Kingston HyperX Ram
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
AMD HD Sapphire 6870 1 gb <---- Übertakten ist von Vorteil (Leistungsstufe 4 !!!)
PhysX-Karte Nvidia GeForce 9800gt palit 512 mb (Leistungsstufe 8 !!!)


Fluidmark 1.4.0 oder höher PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll löschen
und alle hacken entfernen in den Einstellungen, nur PhysX GPU aktivieren.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. März 2014)

Mein kumpel hat eine Radeon 7970ghz welche physxkarte ist da sinnvoll?
Ich dachte die von der pcgh redaktion hätten neulich mal gesagt nur gtx650 oder höher ist
als extra physx karte sinnvoll. Für Physx auf High!

Das Gespann soll ja noch eine weile halten. Wär ja blöd wenn die karte zu schwach für high physx ist und man vom Spiel aus nicht höher ei stellen kann.
(Siehe Batman und gtx9800-nur medium)
Borderlands2 , Metro Last light ...usw sollen damit auf hight physx laufe.

also 7970 Ghz + ...???...

Thx 4 help


----------



## Exovation (3. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.
Also ist meine Hauptgrafikkarte zu schwach und in den meisten Benchmarks die ich online gesehen habe, bringt Übertakten meistens nur 1-2 FPS mehr.
Will mir dieses Jahr sowieso eine neue kaufen, doch welche Grafikkarte gehört zur Leistungsstufe 8? Würde da eine AMD 290x TRI-X OC von Sapphire reichen?
Weil 4 GPUs OC Wakü ist doch ein wenig übertrieben oder nicht?

Edit.

Bei mir steht auf der ersten Seite, dass die 9800GT Leistungsstufe 5 hat :O


----------



## unLieb (3. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> also 7970 Ghz + ...???...


 
Solltest mal auf die Signaturen der Leute hier achten!


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. März 2014)

Ok und so ne 640 reicht auch für höchste physx einstellungen?


----------



## unLieb (3. März 2014)

Offensichtlich schon ja.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. März 2014)

Ist es wichtig das sie 2GB hat?
Oder sind die hohen Taktraten da wichtiger?


----------



## unLieb (3. März 2014)

Wieso wichtig? Also meine hat 1 GB. Glaube Gordon hat auch nur eine mit 1 GB.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2014)

wenn du eine gt 640 nimmst musst du darauf achten das sie den alten GPU (gk107) besitzt, die neuen GK208 werden nicht mehr von mir unterstützt. Dann ist wichtig DDR 3 Ram mit 128 Bit Speicherinterface.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. März 2014)

Ok und wenn man einfach eine gtx 650 nimmt?


----------



## DoGyAUT (4. März 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wenn du eine gt 640 nimmst musst du darauf achten das sie den alten GPU (gk107) besitzt, die neuen GK208 werden nicht mehr von mir unterstützt. Dann ist wichtig DDR 3 Ram mit 128 Bit Speicherinterface.


 
Dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt mit meiner GT 630  ist nämlich eine GK208 

So bleibt mir wohl nur noch diese Variante oder?
http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/...with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html


----------



## CalibeR50 (4. März 2014)

Wofür ich bisher keine Anleitung gefunden habe:
NVIDIA als Renderkarte (so wie es sich auch gehört) und eine ATI als Grafikkarte nur für den dritten Bildschirm (habe noch eine 580, da gehen nur zwei). PhysX wird dank der ATI deaktiviert, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das umgehen könnte?

Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ok und wenn man einfach eine gtx 650 nimmt?


 Geht auch und sollte auch der alte Chip sein. 


DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt mit meiner GT 630  ist nämlich eine GK208
> 
> So bleibt mir wohl nur noch diese Variante oder?
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/...with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html


 Ngohq nutzt den selben Mod. 


CalibeR50 schrieb:


> Wofür ich bisher keine Anleitung gefunden habe:
> NVIDIA als Renderkarte (so wie es sich auch gehört) und eine ATI als Grafikkarte nur für den dritten Bildschirm (habe noch eine 580, da gehen nur zwei). PhysX wird dank der ATI deaktiviert, hat jemand eine Idee wie man das umgehen könnte?
> 
> Grüße


Interessante Idee, werde mal schauen was möglich ist. Hatte gestern scheiß Spyware auf den PC und alle Browser, außer Opera, hatten die scheiß Startseite, also musste ich Windows neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. März 2014)

Ok, aber warum unbedingt der alte chip?
Warum ist dasso wichtig?
Kann man also  keine 700er karten nehmen?

Oder wie wär zum beispiel die gigabyte gtx 650 oc?
die wollte ich eigentlich nehmen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ok, aber warum unbedingt der alte chip?
> Warum ist dasso wichtig?
> Kann man also  keine 700er karten nehmen?
> 
> ...


lesen: 





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wenn du eine gt 640 nimmst musst du darauf achten das sie den alten GPU (gk107) besitzt, die neuen GK208 werden nicht mehr von mir unterstützt.


Treiber sag ich nur.


----------



## unLieb (4. März 2014)

Oder man besorgt sich ein Mainboard mit Hydra-Chipsatz. Dann dürfte das egal sein! 

Leider wird der in keinem aktuellem Mainboard mehr verbaut.


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. März 2014)

Und was ist wenn ich eine nvidia karte als hauptkarte hab?
Also gtx 680 +  Gtx650

funktioniert das einfach normal oder ..?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

Das hat nichts mit ati als hauptkarte zu tun. 
Warum testest du nicht einfach? Davon wird der PC nicht zerstört.


----------



## unLieb (4. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> funktioniert das einfach normal oder ..?


 
Da kannst du dir die PhysX-Karte ja dann auch gleich sparen!


----------



## MiezeMatze (4. März 2014)

Es geht nur ums Prinzip.
Ob es da einfach so per treiber einzustelln geht ohne große mods.


----------



## unLieb (4. März 2014)

Wenn du zwei NVIDIAs hast, dann gehst du in die NVIDIA-Einstellungen, und kannst dann dort unter PhysX-Konfiguration oder wie das jetzt auch heißt die PhysX-Karte auswählen. 

Weiter ist nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2014)

Unlieb da sieht man wie die Leute ihr Windows und deren Software kennen, ganz abgesehen vom Treiber.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. März 2014)

Leute in der aktuellen Ausgabe 04.14 der PCGH bin ich wieder drin und der mod-Treiber ist mit auf der DVD. Also kaufen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

Ok so war das nicht gemeint.
ganz kurz und direkt...

welche physx karte passt optimal zu einer
gtx680oc (hauptkarte)??? 
(Hab ein 680watt netzteil)

Mir wurde ne gtx 480 statt ner gtx650/750 empfohlen...
da diese zu lahm währen.

ps. Das mit den einstellungen weiss ich. Es geht nur darum...
       Wie bewertet der treiber/das game die physx karte?
       Soll heissen...die karte schafft zwar locker die physx, aber der treiber/game 
       erkennt sie als zu schwach und stellt physx nur auf medium.
       Zb. Lässst bei Hawken high physx zu aber bei witcher 3 könnt ich nur
               Low einstellen.
               Dann wär der kauf ja umsonst.


----------



## Azzteredon (5. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ok so war das nicht gemeint.
> ganz kurz und direkt...
> 
> welche physx karte passt optimal zu einer
> ...



Wieso zur Hölle willst du bei ner 680 ne PhysX-Karte benutzen? Vorallem ne 480? o_O 

Was noch hirnloseres kann ich mir ja kaum vorstellen... Außer die 680 als PhysX-Karte für die 480 zu benutzen...


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

Ganz einfach *Mr.Hirnlos* 
Weil ich gesehen habe wie einer mit so einer Kombination 20% mehr Performance rausbekommen hat.

bei metro LL oder BL2 @1080 alles auf max. Settings und physx auf max
kommt es mit der 680oc schon mal zu framedrops...die ohne physx oder physx @medium nicht passieren.

vor allem ...ich suche eine karte.(lesen) ich will nicht unbedingt ne 480 dafü.

so eingach ist das.
(So sprüche in einem forum wo leute quad sli machen kannst du dir schenken  )


----------



## Azzteredon (5. März 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Ganz einfach *Mr.Hirnlos*
> Weil ich gesehen habe wie einer mit so einer Kombination 20% mehr Performance rausbekommen hat.
> 
> bei metro LL oder BL2 @1080 alles auf max. Settings und physx auf max
> ...



20% mehr? Bezweifel ich, Screen or never happened.

Naja, dann hol dir ne gt630 vor whatever aber nicht gleich mit Panzern auf Spatzen schießen o_O  

Was hat das mit quad SLI zu tun? Klär mich auf  

Nebenbei bemerkt ist deine Frage ziemlich Offtopic^^

edit: Und fühl dich doch bitte nicht sofort persönlich angegriffen wenn jemand sagt er hält es für Unsinn^^  ich mein, warum sollte man sich freiwillig ne 480 zusätzlich reinbauen für 20% mehr "Performance" da gibts wesentlich egünstigere Alternativen sowohl von der Wärmeentwicklung her als auch vom Stromverbrauch...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. März 2014)

@MiezeMatze, 680+480 ist schon krass und sollte extreme Leistung bringen aber dein Prozessor ist mit dem beiden Karten überfordert. Der sollte mal auf 3.8 oder höher übertakten werden. Eigentlich sollte eine 650 absolut ausreichend sein. 
!


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

Ok sorry.
eine 480 bekommt man halt sehr billig...billiger als die (schwächere) 650.

Sie soll halt stark genug für high physx berechnungen sein bei aktuellen und den 2014 kommenden games.

Vid zB.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3KjD-MZLW8


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. März 2014)

ok, das ist auch ein Argument.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

Hier ist eines der vids
Physx Benchmark with Dedicated Physx card. - YouTube


----------



## unLieb (5. März 2014)

Irgendwie hast du den Sinn des Thema hier nicht verstanden oder? Es geht hier darum dass man mit einer AMD als Hauptkarte zusätzlich PhysX benutzen kann, was AMD-Benutzern ja sonst verwehrt bleibt. 

Wenn du bereits eine NVIDIA-Karte hast, dann brauchst du keinen zusätzlichen PhysX-Beschleuniger da deine GTX680 das schon schafft. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden mit einer NVIDIA-Karte der zusätzlich noch eine extra Karte für PhysX benutzt. Soll nicht heißen, dass es solch Leute nicht gibt, aber die sind wohl eher in der Minderheit. 

Darum verstehe ich nicht, warum du hier vehement eine PhysX-Karte haben willst. 

Die PhysX-Einstellungen/Qualität kannst du ja in der Regel ändern. 


Der Kauf wäre meiner Meinung nach so oder so umsonst, wenn du eine NVIDIA-Karte als Hauptkarte benutzen willst. 

Viel sinnvoller wäre es, dir dann direkt eine leistungsstärkere NVDIA zu kaufen. 


Anzumerken ist noch, dass eine GTX650 64 Watt verbraucht, während eine GTX480 295 Watt frisst. 



P.S: Und wie du schon Witcher 3 spielen kannst, würde mich auch mal interessieen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

Ich weiss...urspünglich wars ja auch für meinen kumpel mit der 7970 radeon gedacht.
Aber ich meine...es ist ja ein nvidia feature, dass mit nvidiakarten ohne mods einfach so funktioniert... darum  war meine Idee - da ich fast alle games mit physx spiele die gerad aktuell sind -
dass ich evtl. dass auch für meine 680oc nutzen könnte um in den nächsten paar monaten noch ein bischen mehr performance bei den games (BL2, Hawken etc) rauszuholen.

Klar, die 680oc hat in der Tat keine Probleme mit diesen games...alles läuft flüssig auf max. mit high physx...

WENN es aber so wäre, dass ich mit so ner 2. Karte - die ich ja quasi für n appel und n ei besorgen kann - an Stellen (wos langsam eng wird) statt 50fps 65FPS rausholen kann, dann wär´s ja schon nice.


----------



## MiezeMatze (5. März 2014)

http://alienbabeltech.com/main/using-maxwells-gtx-750-ti-dedicated-physx-card/ier noch eine Vergleich, der hat ne 780 mit ner 780+750 verglichen.
Das Aktuelle Batman (das angeblich im vgl zu BL2 und Hawken schlecht skaliert) ... die Benchmarks sprechen für sich^^ wenn das mal kein Unterschied ist weiss ich auch nicht.

Dedicated physx GPU GTX 780 Only - YouTube

Dedicated physx GPU GTX 780+750 - YouTube


----------



## Sk4lli (7. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin gerade dabei den "Mod" mit dem "AIO 31422.1310-v3"-installer zu... naja .. installieren.

Habe das ganze jetzt 5 mal hinter einander probiert und habe immer, meistens einen, Fehler bekommen und zwar scheintes so als ob der AIO-installer es im silentmode nicht schaft die AMD treiber richtig zu installieren,
da er immer die Hauptkarte nicht richtig ansprechen konnte. 
Beim Manuellen nachinstallieren des AMD/ATI Treibers wurde auch angezeigt was er nicht geschaft hatte.
Gefehlt haben 3 punkte bei der Installation:

AMD-Bildschirmtreiber
AMD - CCC
AMD - Trans. Video Acc.

eine manuelle Installation konnte es beheben ..



heute früh hat dann alles funktioniert wie es sollte.

Benschmarks:

HD7850 + GTX285 (PCIe 2.0 @4x)

Batman AC:


Spoiler




Vollbild: ja
Auflösung 1680x1050
v-sync: Ja
Anti-Aliasing: FXAA (Hoch)
DX-11-Eigenschaften: MVSS und HBAO
DX-11-Tessellierung: Hoch
Detailstufe: Extrem
Dyn. schatten: JA
Bewegungsunschärfe: Ja
Verzerrung: Ja
Liensenreflextion: Ja
Lichtschächte?: Ja
Reflextionen: Ja
Umgebungsverdeckung: Ja
Hardwarebeschleunigtes Physx (TM): Hoch




min: 0 fps ( dank nachladeruckler scene 2)
max: 51
avg: 34

JX3

Min: 18 FPS
Max: 76 FPS
avg: 53 FPS

Mafia 2

Alle Grafikeinstellungen auf Max.
Avg: 26.7 Fps [Cloth On]
Avg: 48.9 Fps [Cloth Off]


weitere folgen...

mfg. Sk4lli
ps.: in Überlegung: "Anschaffung einer neuen/anderen physKarte"   gtx285 kostet zuviel strom ^^


----------



## freakyd84 (9. März 2014)

Hi, ich bekomme nächste Woche eine Radeon HD7990. Derzeit nutze ich ein GTX680 mit den 27 Zoller 3D Monitor Asus VG278H und der hat Nvidia 3D Vision 2 integriert. Ich schaue oft 3D Material an bzw 3D Blurays, Filme. Nun besitze ich bald eine ATI Karte. Kann ich dies weiterhin tun d.h. wenn ich die GTX680 jetzt als Physx Karte anschließe (ob sinnvoll und sinnfrei erstmal dahin gestellt)? Welche Möglichkeit habe ich jetzt damit ich weiterhin 3D Material anschauen kann, ohne auf die HD7990 verzichten zumüssen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. März 2014)

Also der 3D Vision Treiber ist mit drin, also sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## freakyd84 (10. März 2014)

Wie muss ich denn anschliessen? Dvi-d kabel über die 7990 oder gtx680?


----------



## glabbspaten (10. März 2014)

Moin zusammen ,

kurze Info zum Problem und die Frage: Ich hab mich strikt an die Anleitung von Seite eins gehalten, Installation hat geklappt. Starten von Borderlands 2 endete in Spielwut - hat also alles funktioniert und lief wunderbar ... Es wurde Abend, der Rechner warm, ich müde, also ging der Rechner aus und ich ins Bett. Am nächsten Tag voller Vorfreude Borderlands 2 gestartet - BÄÄHHMM, fetter Bluescreen ... Begeisterung im Eimer ... obwohl ich nichts gemacht hatte.
Nach ein bisschen Lesen hier ist mir das hier aufgefallen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...itung-neu-all-one-driver-amd-nv-incl-302.html
Jedoch glaube ich hatte ich einen Fehler mit ner .dll.
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich diese Reparatur wie in dem Post oben durchführen soll, oder alles deinstallieren und von vorne oder ich euch erst genaue Infos zum Problem zeigen soll indem ich den Absturz gleich nochmal "erzwinge" ;P?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2014)

freakyd84 geht dann nur über die nV dein 3D.

glabbspaten install mal den PhysX mod 0.3 extended.

GT 640 mit GK107 sind noch verfügbar:
PCIe mit Chiphersteller: nVIDIA, GPU (nVIDIA): GT 640, Chipanzahl: Single-GPU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2014)

Hier  der Neue AIO Treiber:
31422.142.1-v4

Beinhaltet:
Catalyst_14.2_Beta1.3
nVidia 314.22 Driver 
PhysX0.4
PhysX0.3_extended
Regfix
Bugfix Dienste

(Dropbox link auf Anfrage, aber denkt daran, ich habe auch kosten)
31422.142.1-v4.exe (672,54 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## glabbspaten (11. März 2014)

vielen dank, hat funktioniert! war bloß etwas verwirrt da gpu-z auch weiterhin angezeigt hat das physx verfügbar sei ... naja egal ...

hätte ich durch die installation deines neuen aio treibers irgendwelche vorteile? performance steigerungen zum beispiel?

vg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2014)

Regfix und Bugfixes Dienste kommt noch separat über ein einzelupdate.
Sollten Fehler vermeiden im System und RAM etwas entlasten.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (11. März 2014)

Mein System läuft grad super mit dem V4 und Catalyst 13.12 sollte ich auf den neuen umsteigen oder eher nicht?

Ps.: Hab auch keinen Bluscreen oder sonstige fehler meldungen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. März 2014)

FairLight_V1 schrieb:


> Mein System läuft grad super mit dem V4 und Catalyst 13.12 sollte ich auf den neuen umsteigen oder eher nicht?


 
Der 31422.142.1-v4 beinhaltet das was du installiert hast. Bugfixes Dienste kannst du selbst updaten.
Anleitung Bugfixes Dienste:

- TXT erstellen
- Das einfügen:

```
sc config "Stereo Service" start= disabled
sc config "nvUpdatusService" start= disabled
```
- Speichern unter , Dateityp(alle dateien)
- Bugfixes Dienste.cmd, Speicher
- ausführen als Admin.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (11. März 2014)

Perfekt  danke für den tipp 

Direkt gespeichert und ausgeführt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2014)

Hier der Mod PhysX Dienste :
Zip enpacken
Exe ausführen
Fertig.


----------



## Travox (12. März 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Austauschkühler für meine Zotac GT640 Synergy Edition empfehlen?
Link zur Karte: Zotac GeForce GT 640 Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab in der letzten Zeit meinen PC leiser gemacht, und nun ist der Lüfter dieser Karte der lauteste.
Der Lüfter läuft bereits nur auf 30% bei 24°C.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2014)

Mal bei Arctic cooling geschaut?


----------



## freakyd84 (13. März 2014)

Hey, dank deine Anleitung funktioniert alles soweit super, nur, 3D Material kann ich nicht anschauen, selbst wenn ich den Monitor an meiner GTX680 anschließen würde. PowerDVD strekt mit folgender Meldung: 

_Aktivierung von Stereo-3D fehlgeschlagen. Cyberlink PowerDVD konnte die Stereo-3D-Wiedergabe nicht aktivieren._

Hast du evtl eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2014)

Stell mal den GeForce Monitor auf hauptbildschirm.


----------



## freakyd84 (13. März 2014)

Das gleiche, habe alle möglichen Kombinationen versucht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. März 2014)

Stereo Service dienst aus oder an?


----------



## freakyd84 (13. März 2014)

Wenn du das meinst, laut Taskmanager ist es an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. März 2014)

Hmm, mal anderen 3D Player getestet?


----------



## tso92 (18. März 2014)

Gtx Titan+Hd7990 zusammen auf einem Rampage IV Black Edition betreiben ???

hallo,
ist es möglich diese konfiguration zu bewerkstellen ??
- die hd7990 ist momentan verbaut - gtx titan zu diesem zeitpunkt in einem anderen inaktiven pc
ich spiele oft ,... nehme extrem viel gameplay auf und da ist der hacken! fraps, dxtory zieht zuviel leistung ...--> lösung : Nvidia Shadowplay 
warum .... nun ja ich finde die amd weltklasse, jedoch würde ich gerne mal mit shadowplay aufnehmen ...
und ich habe bereits gelesen, dass nvidia als pixelbeschleuniger gut wäre ,.... nun wie bewerkstelle ich daas bzw ist es überhaupt mit diesen Giganten möglich ? ?

vllt beschreibe ich erstmal meine Komponenten ^^
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
32 Gb Corsair Vengeance 8x4Gb 1600 Mhz
Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 Watt Gold
Asus Hd7990
Bigfoot Killer Xeno Pro (funktioniert nicht wieso auch immer)
i7 3930k ~ 4.5 Ghz 
H100 mit 4 Noiseblocker Silent (wie auch immer die genau heißen)
1 Tb Samsung Evo SSD + 4 Tb Hdd + 60 Gb Corsair Force GT + Laufwerke= LG irgendwas ^^

+die Zotac Gtx Titan die noch rein soll

in einem anderen thread habe ich die tipps " Ich denke auch das du mit einer CaptureCard am besten beraten bist. Kannst ohne verlust auf PC1 Spielen und PC2 nimmt für dich auf" erhalten ... jedoch würde ich beide karten liebend gerne in einem system haben 
Vielen Dank vorab ....


----------



## unLieb (18. März 2014)

Ohhh, da ist wohl jemand vom Beruf "Sohn". 


Ja wieso sollte es nicht gehen? Gibt nichts was dagegen spräche. Aber warum probiert man es nicht erst einmal aus, und fragt dann wenn es nicht klappt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

Du kannst auch 2x HD 7990 + Titan einbauen, funktioniert auch.


----------



## tso92 (18. März 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Ohhh, da ist wohl jemand vom Beruf "Sohn".
> 
> 
> Ja wieso sollte es nicht gehen? Gibt nichts was dagegen spräche. Aber warum probiert man es nicht erst einmal aus, und fragt dann wenn es nicht klappt?



naja beide flagschiffe zu verbinden, könnte ja an den treibern scheitern,..... ich gebe zu das ich nicht alle 349 seite gelesen habe, aber auf den letzten seiten bzw ersten seite tauchen " nur alte grakas auf (außer der hd7990 mit einer 650ti)" .
 Leider bin ich kein "Sohn von Beruf"


----------



## freakyd84 (18. März 2014)

Und ich dachte schon dass ich mit ne kombi von hd7990 + gtx680 übertreibe aber bei nen tintan als physx  achso, 3d vision hat letzendlich funktioniert. Ich depp habe es garnicht konfiguriert vorher xD vielen dank gordon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

Nein, die Titan funktioniert mit meinem Treiber, wurde durch PCGH getestet.


----------



## tso92 (18. März 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein, die Titan funktioniert mit meinem Treiber, wurde durch PCGH getestet.


wunderbar also bekomme ich das OK ^^ --> Stromversorgung dürfte meiner Meinung nach mit den 1000 Watt ausreichen oder sollte ich nachlegen ??


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

Vom Treiber her bekommst du ein Go, von mir, aber Netzteil her rechne es nicht den Enermax Netzteil Rechner aus.


----------



## tso92 (18. März 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Vom Treiber her bekommst du ein Go, von mir, aber Netzteil her rechne es nicht den Enermax Netzteil Rechner aus.



ab netzteil kapier ich nix ... also ich interpretiere mal ^^
dieses --> Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX1200i 1200W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020008-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gripschi (18. März 2014)

Hiho,

ich hab ne 7870 Asus auf einen Gigabyte H87HD3 als CPU nen Xenon 1230v3.

Als Netzteil ein e9 480W cm.

Wäre damit eine 2. Karte für Physx denkbar oder besser nicht?

Fg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

tso92 schrieb:


> ab netzteil kapier ich nix ... also ich interpretiere mal ^^
> dieses --> Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX1200i 1200W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020008-EU) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


1. Seite ist ein Netzteilrechner, um zu sehen ob es reicht.


Gripschi schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich hab ne 7870 Asus auf einen Gigabyte H87HD3 als CPU nen Xenon 1230v3.
> 
> ...


 
1. Seite ist ein Leistungstabelle als Vorgeschmack. (GT 640 mit GK107 chip)


----------



## Gripschi (18. März 2014)

Tja mit der APP sieht halb so toll wie mit neun Browser aus.

Grad geschaut. Laut dessen Sehr Gut möglich.
Als Physx Karte z.b. eine wie du meintest 640.

Wie hoch ist das Risiko etwas zu zerschiesen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

Wenn du es richtig machst und  die Anleitung befolgst, sollte nix passieren. Das schlimmste was passiert ist Windows will nicht mehr.


----------



## Gripschi (19. März 2014)

Na das schafft man auch anderweitig gut.

Danke für die Antwort. Werd das nächsten Monat in Angriff nehmen.

Was hälst du von der 750 die jetzt neu kam?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2014)

Wenn du sie mit meinem Treiber installiert bekommst, ist sie gut. Was ich aber bezweifle das es klappt.


----------



## ghost13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hy
Mein System: 

Win7 Ultimate x64, MSI 807A-G54 Mainboard, 8Gigs DDR3 1600 Ram, PhenomII X4 965 BE@3,8 OC, bequiet! 580W

- Gigabyte GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA auf PCI-E X16 Steckplatz.
- Als Phys-X Karte eine Gigabyte GTS 450 auf PCI-E X8 Steckplatz.

Da nun mit Mantle eine Coole AMD API zur Verfügung steht, fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch Phys-X.
Die PCGH Ausgabe 04/2014 hat mich nun überzeugt, GPU PhysX selbst zu testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gripschi (19. März 2014)

Doofe Frage, brauch ich ne igpu Für oder reicht das Treiber löschen aus? Bzw. starte ich ja über ne Karte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2014)

Das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen?


----------



## Gripschi (19. März 2014)

Nein. Versteh es selber nicht 

Also. Wenn ich die Treiber lösch gut. Nur beim Neustart sind dann doch wieder welche da. Das iritiert mich grade. 

Bzw. Brauch ich keine igpu.

Sry nochmals


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2014)

igpu habe ich nicht, wenn du sie brauchst, kannst du sie anlassen. 
Das mit den Treibern(STEHT AUF SEITE 1 !!!):
Windows Taste + Pause drücken und hier Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen wählen. 
Dann im nächsten Fenster --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen --> "Nein, zu installierende Software selbst auswählen" anhaken.

ghost13 dann mach mal drauf den Treiber.


----------



## pcfreak12 (19. März 2014)

@Gripschi Du hast gar keine iGPU. Deine CPU ist beschnitten (laser cut).

MfG


----------



## Gripschi (19. März 2014)

Ah da hab ich das wohl missverstanden. Danke.

Ja weis das ich keine hab. War ehe der Punkt ob ich eine bräuchte.

Damit wäre alles geklärt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ah da hab ich das wohl missverstanden. Danke.
> Ja weis das ich keine hab. War ehe der Punkt ob ich eine bräuchte.
> Damit wäre alles geklärt.


 
Wenn du die erste Seite gelesen hättest, dann hätte sich die Frage von alleine geklärt.


----------



## ghost13 (20. März 2014)

Frage: Auf ner englischen site steht da was von, man solle an beide Grakas einen Bildschirm dranhängen...?
Ich Probiere jetzt mal die Methode 1 von dir.


----------



## marvelmaster (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

gibts irgendwie auch ne einfache variante? Wenn nicht verkauf ich wohl meine r280x und hohl mir direkt ne 7xx


----------



## ghost13 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Wann genau muss die Graka (NV) in den Ofen?
Hab 1steres versucht, leider hats nicht geklappt : (


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



ghost13 schrieb:


> Frage: Auf ner englischen site steht da was von, man solle an beide Grakas einen Bildschirm dranhängen...?
> Ich Probiere jetzt mal die Methode 1 von dir.





ghost13 schrieb:


> Wann genau muss die Graka (NV) in den Ofen?
> Hab 1steres versucht, leider hats nicht geklappt : (



Was?



marvelmaster schrieb:


> gibts irgendwie auch ne einfache variante? Wenn nicht verkauf ich wohl meine r280x und hohl mir direkt ne 7xx


 
Wenn du Windows 8 hast ist es halt so schwer, bedanke dich bei Microsoft.


----------



## JonnyFaust (20. März 2014)

Weiß wirklich nicht wieso hier die Leute mit Win8 Probleme haben. Habe es vorgestern mit einer 560Ti probiert und hat sofort funktioniert. Nun habe ich mir ne GT 640 bestellt.

Habe...
... den AMD Treiber deinstalliert
... alles von Nvdia deinstalliert (wie Physx)
... die Nvidia eingebaut
... vorsichtshalber Auto-Updates deaktiviert
... AMD Treiber installiert
... die nVidia 314.22-v3 (mit physx mod 0.4) installiert.

und lief sofort Super. Hier noch ein dickes Dankeschön an dich Gordon!


----------



## ghost13 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

GPU-Z : Der Haken bei PhysX ist drin. So weit so gut...

Fluid Mark,720 Preset: 
CPU PhysX: 1449Punkte / 24FPS
GPU PhysX: 5316Punkte / 87FPS

Metro LL & MafiaII also.. bis später & vielen D A N K !!!


----------



## marvelmaster (21. März 2014)

Hab win 7 aber ist doch immernoch schwer q.q


----------



## aligh (21. März 2014)

hallo erstmal danke dein pshxy mod oder so hat super geklapt  ne frage würde gerne auch Warframe mit pshxy zocke würde mich freuen wen du es machen könntes


----------



## Sk4lli (21. März 2014)

@aligh 
Ich weis zwar nicht wie er den mod im Detail schreibt aber kann dir jetzt schon sagen das das nicht machbar sein wird.
Da der Warframe Launcher die Wichtigen Dateien vor dem start überprüft.

Das heißt wenn sie Fehlen oder die Checksum nicht mit dem Original übereinstimmt werden die Dateien neu hertuntergeladen und werden überschrieben.

von daher müsste man schon einen Neuen Launcher für Warframe schreiben.

ps.: habe das mit dem erstetzen selber schon mal probiert 

//Nachtrag: PhysX version von Warframe 3.2.4.1 

mfg. Sk4lli


----------



## aligh (21. März 2014)

Mhh schade dan werd wohl mein nexte Grafikkarte ne nivdia gt780 sein stad amd r9 290


weis jemand was von the witcher 3 ob es dan klapen wird mit den mod


----------



## ghost13 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

hy
Metro LL war etwas ernüchternd.. Ich Frage mich gerade ob es den Aufwand etc. Wert ist...
Muss gleich mal schauen ob alle AMD Treiber I.O sind. Hatte kurz Problems with my PhenomII X4 965BE@3,8?!
Als nächstes steht Mafia II an. Sind leider alle PhysX Games.. tja sind ja auch nicht sehr viele.
Schade das Nvidia wieder mal Blockiert! Vor kurzem kam ja aus, das NV bei ihren Partner Games eine Software Mauer einbaut, damit AMD schlechter Performt! "Typisch NV"
Bin absolut kein Fanboy aber was zu viel ist, ist too much!!

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Fluid Mark Ergebnisse gut sind?
CPU: 1449P. 24FPS / GPU: 5316P. 87FPS


----------



## phippa94 (24. März 2014)

Ich wollte fragen ob die Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC und die 660 ti (oder 760) zusammen gehen würden (Win 7)


----------



## glabbspaten (24. März 2014)

also ne 660 ti is derbe übertrieben, ich hab ne 650 ti, und die kommt in borderlands 2 - welches ich mal als das physx anspruchsvollste spiel bezeichnen würde - in extremen situationen auf 25%, maximal 30% auslastung - treibertechnisch sollte das funktionieren unter win 7


----------



## FabianHD (27. März 2014)

Guten morgen,

mit interesse habe ich deine Anleitung gelesen, jedoch habe ich trotzdem eine Frage:

ist es nötig beide Grafikkarten an den Monitor anzuschliessen. Da ich auf 2560x1440 spiele, würde ein HDMI kabel nicht funktionieren und ich müsste noch ein Displyport-Kabel kaufen müssen.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. März 2014)

Nein keine Pflicht, kann man machen, aber muss man nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen und da der Thread ja schon älter ist, kleine Frage: 
Lohnt sich der Verbund: 7850OC und GTX 560Ti? Bringt mir das mit PhysX einen Mehrwert oder sollte ich es lassen? 

Hab die 560Ti heute von meinem Bruder einfach mal geschenkt bekommen und bin neugierig geworden.


----------



## FabianHD (29. März 2014)

Guten Tag,
danke für deine schnelle antwort.

Nun wollte ich den mod installieren, bin dabei auch penibel nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. Jedoch kommt bei mir genau derselbe Fehler wie bei Stoffel. Ich habe es mehrmals probiert, aber immer dasselbe.



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Habe die Anleitung befolgt und bekomme bei der Installation Fehlermeldungen, die im Screen im Anhang zu sehen sind. Setup wurde als Admin ausgeführt. Werden noch Infos benötigt? Falls ja, welche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gibt es dazu eine Lösung, die nicht beinhaltet, Windows neu aufzusetzen?

Zu meinem System:
Windows 8 (windows 8 Anleitung benutzt)
Gigabyte 7950
Nvideio GT 640


Gruss Fabian


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. März 2014)

Administrator? UAC aus?


----------



## FabianHD (30. März 2014)

Ja als Admin, antivirus aus, UAC auf nie eingestellt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. März 2014)

Benutze mal Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v4.


----------



## nonameguzzi (30. März 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage: Funktionirt es eine GTX 650 als PhysicX Beschleuniger einzuspannen, mein System ist ein AMD Athlon X4 760K Übertaktet ein ASRock A88X Extreme4+ und eine Sapphire R9 270x Dual-X. Würde ich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. März 2014)

Also deine R9 270x müsste so schnell sein wie die GTX 650. Daher empfehle ich dir, die GeForce noch für einen 2. Bildschirm zu nutzen. Sonst sollte es klappen.


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. März 2014)

Hmm, seit heute geht bei mir Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY nicht mehr. Bei jedem Start kommt ein Bluescreen und in der Fehlermeldung taucht der NVidia Treiber auf. Jedem einen Tipp?

Alle anderen Physx Spiele funktionieren noch.

LG
Jonny


----------



## FabianHD (30. März 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Benutze mal Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v4.


 
Es kommt leider dieselbe fehlermeldung.


----------



## m4niaC_x (30. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

habe mir relativ aktuell eine R9 280X DCT2 von Asus zugelegt. Vorher hatte ich eine GTX 570 Sonic Platinum von Palit drin. 
Nun könnt ihr euch ja sicher denken, was ich fragen möchte. 

Ist es sinnvoll die "alte" Karte zusätzliche zur R9 280X als Physikkarte zuzustecken? Lohnt sich der Aufwand?

Restliches System ist ein AsRock Extreme4 mit 990FX AMD Chipsatz und einem AMD FX8320 8Core. Alles nicht übertaktet. Dazu kommen 8 GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1066 RAM. NT ist ein XFX Pro850. Ausreichend Leistung für eine 2te Karte wäre auch da, da 4 PCI-E 6/8Pin möglich sind.
Das ganze wird momentan mit Win8.1 Pro bedient.


----------



## nonameguzzi (30. März 2014)

Naja, mit ner 270x mache ich ner 760 Konkurrenz, da kann ne 650 nichts dagegensetzen, ich habe eher bedenken wegen minen Prozessor der nur PCIe 2.0 unterstützt.


----------



## JonnyFaust (30. März 2014)

nonameguzzi schrieb:


> Naja, mit ner 270x mache ich ner 760 Konkurrenz, da kann ne 650 nichts dagegensetzen, ich habe eher bedenken wegen minen Prozessor der nur PCIe 2.0 unterstützt.


 
Mach dir da keinen Sorgen. Zwischen 3.0 und 2.0 wirste 0 Unterschied merken


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. März 2014)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Hmm, seit heute geht bei mir Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY nicht mehr. Bei jedem Start kommt ein Bluescreen und in der Fehlermeldung taucht der NVidia Treiber auf. Jedem einen Tipp?
> 
> Alle anderen Physx Spiele funktionieren noch.
> LG
> Jonny


Mit den PhysX mod 0.3 extended nachpatchen, dann ist er weg.


FabianHD schrieb:


> Es kommt leider dieselbe fehlermeldung.


Leider windows neu machen.


m4niaC_x schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> habe mir relativ aktuell eine R9 280X DCT2 von Asus zugelegt. Vorher hatte ich eine GTX 570 Sonic Platinum von Palit drin.
> Nun könnt ihr euch ja sicher denken, was ich fragen möchte.
> Ist es sinnvoll die "alte" Karte zusätzliche zur R9 280X als Physikkarte zuzustecken? Lohnt sich der Aufwand?
> ...


Ich empfehle ich dir, die GeForce noch für einen 2. Bildschirm zu nutzen (Filme und co) sonst wäre es Verschwendung. Sonst sollte es klappen.


nonameguzzi schrieb:


> PCIe 2.0


----------



## nonameguzzi (30. März 2014)

Hatte halt bedenken da mir mal gesagt wurde dass PCIe 2.0 nur mit identischen Grafikkarten arbeiten kann... Ok, jetzt weis ich es besser, Danke.


----------



## -HeiSenberg- (4. April 2014)

habe diese anleitung gerade erst gefunden und es sofort ausporbiert. Hauptkarte r9 290x trix und Physixkarte 9800GTX+ (ein glück das ich die noch rumliegen hatte) die  Metro LL funktioniert einwandfrei mit enormen Leistungszuwachs

Vielen dank für diese Anleitung !

gibt es bis jetzt eine möglichkeit das auch auf den neueren spielen wie AC Black flag oder dem neuen Batman zuspielen ? ( ich weis steht im ersten post das es nicht funkt aber vl hat sich ja was getan ^^)


----------



## unLieb (4. April 2014)

Dann würde es wahrscheinlich auf Seite 1 stehen, wenn es denn etwas Neues dazu gäbe.


----------



## -HeiSenberg- (4. April 2014)

wahrscheinlich ^^

gibt es da etwas zu wissen vl ob es irgendwann kommt oder ob es grundsätzlich nicht möglich ist oder zu viel aufwand wäre ?


----------



## unLieb (4. April 2014)

Gordon hat hier schon vor zig Seiten geschrieben, dass die Chancen schlecht sind dass sich da was ändert. Liegt an NVIDIAs Treibern welche Projekte wie dieses hier verhindern.


----------



## autracer (9. April 2014)

*Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver ...*

HI Leute, 

als AMD newbie frag ich mal,

WOT mit Physx/AMD möglich?( Treiber läuft, im Fluidmark kann ichs anwählen und läuft)

physxlaucher löschen oder drinnen lassen?

Danke vorab mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. April 2014)

Bitte Wörter voll ausschreiben (WOT) .


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. April 2014)

@ Gordon
Ich glaub er meint World of Tanks

@ Treiber

Über Ostern werd ich mal den Treiber antesten (Wenn bis dahin die restlichen Teile meines neuen PC´s da sind )


----------



## autracer (10. April 2014)

World of Tanks
Sry


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. April 2014)

So weit ich weiß, hat World of Tanks die physx sdk 3.2 und die Funktioniert nicht mit dem mod.


----------



## autracer (11. April 2014)

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## schwarzer76 (23. April 2014)

Hallo,

erst mal großen Dank an Gordon für seine Mühe.

Ich besitze eine "Sapphire Radeon 7870XT with Boost" und möchte die Gainward Geforce GTX 750 (die es von PCGH als Aboprämie gab) als Physx-Beschleuniger nutzen.
Meine Fragen dazu: Lohnt sich die Kombi, hat jemand Erfahrung wieviel Leistungsplus die Kombi bringt? Welcher Anleitung von Seite 1 sollte ich folgen, wäre der AIO besser, oder lieber die 320.49 Variante?
Ich wäre auch dankbar für weiterführende Tips.
Bitte keine Kommentare wie "Erst probieren, dann fragen." Ich möchte  so wenig Risiko eingehen wie möglich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2014)

Bitte prüfe erst mal ob du die Voraussetzungen(kein GK2xx) erfüllst, siehe 1. Seite.


----------



## schwarzer76 (23. April 2014)

laut GPU-Z ist es ein GF107 Revision F3


----------



## schwarzer76 (23. April 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal den 320.49 getestet, der erkennt die GraKa nicht.
Hat jemand ne Idee dazu ?


----------



## unLieb (23. April 2014)

Idee: Fehler bei der Installation!

Man kann seinen Beitrag übrigens auch editieren!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2014)

schwarzer76 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal den 320.49 getestet, der erkennt die GraKa nicht.
> Hat jemand ne Idee dazu ?


 
Bitte mal komplettes System Posten, incl Betriebssystem.


----------



## schwarzer76 (23. April 2014)

Mainboard:  ASUS H87-Plus
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670
RAM:  8GB 1600MHz AMD Memory - Performance Edition
Grafik1: Sapphire Radeon 7870 with Boost (Tahiti)
Grafik2: Gainward Radeon GTX 750
BS: Win 8.1 Enterprise


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. April 2014)

Benutzte bitte die Variante für Windows 8. 
Und bitte komplett befolgen und Nvidia Treiber komplett deinstallieren und mit Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht),  nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (26. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen 

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt ein problem ist aber mir wird angezeigt das ich eine Radeon R9 2XX Series hab... In meinem system ist aber die Sapphire Radeon HD7970 
Verstehen muss ich das nicht oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2014)

das ligt daran, dass die r9 280x und die hd7970 quasi die gleichen karten sind 
also alles in butter


----------



## FairLight_V1 (26. April 2014)

Cool danke  war nurn bissl verwirrt


----------



## unLieb (26. April 2014)

Kann es sein dass es mit Windows 8.1 Update 1 Probleme gibt? Denn ich bekomme den Mod im Moment nicht mehr zum laufen. 

Nach dem ersten Neustart nach dem ich 314.22-v3 installiert habe komme ich zwar noch auf den Desktop, aber dann blinkt das Bild ununterbrochen und nichts ist am PC mehr möglich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2014)

Lass mich raten, nvidia Treiber reinstalliert?


----------



## unLieb (26. April 2014)

Wie? Nein, ich habe deinen Mod ja nun schon ~ 10 Mal installiert. "Anfänger" bin ich nun nicht mehr. 

Bin vorgegangen wie immer. Nur eben komme ich nach dem ersten Neustart zwar noch in Windows rein, aber dann geht nichts mehr. Mache ich den Affengriff, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, und ich sehe nur den Mauszeiger. 

Drücke ich Escape, dann komme ich wieder auf den Desktop, aber dieser ist nur am blinken!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2014)

problem kenne ich, hatte ich oft bei windows 8, geforce entfernen und alle grafiktreiber deinstallieren.


----------



## unLieb (26. April 2014)

Es ging ja bislang immer auch unter Windows 8.1 Bin aber der Meinung es hängt mit dem Windows 8.1 Update 1 zusammen. Bin jetzt aber zu faul Windows noch mal komplett zu deinstallieren, und es ohne das neue Update neu zu installieren um sicher zu sein, dass es wirklich daran liegt. 

Habe jetzt 4 Mal versucht den Mod zum laufen zu bekommen. Auch mit dem 314.22-v4. Läuft nichts! Sobald ich das erste Mal boote ist Ende im Gelände. 


Bei mir ist es übrigens umgekehrt. Ich entferne die AMD und deinstalliere dann die NVIDIA-Treiber und dann die AMD-Treiber.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. April 2014)

was ich definitiv sagen kann, ob Windows 8, 8.1 oder 8.1.1 es immer das selbe mit den Black Kill Screen, wenn er da ist, ist es vorbei. Aber eine sichere Deinstallation ist immer: AMD Treiber Deinstall, dann nVidia Treiber Deinstall.

Daher habe ich meine Installationen von Windows 7 oder 8(.1.1) automatisiert, daher Windows neu machen, kein Problem. 
Bei mir sind intrigiert: Key+ Original Aktivierung, mods und Tweaks, Treiber und Programme als one klick Lösung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Mai 2014)

Demnächst, neue Benchmarks. Da ich mit Crossfire unterwegs bin.
Was ich in voraus sagen kann, selbst eine GT 430 profitiert extrem von der gigantischen Grafikpower.
Dabei kommt die GT 430 bei Metro LL auf 80% GPU last und mein FX 8350 auf 63% auf ALLEN Kernen.


----------



## aligh (2. Mai 2014)

erst mal hallo xd 
ne frage hab vor mir ne amd r9 290 zu kaufen und ja wleche sollte ich da nemen ne gt640 oder doch lieber gt 650 momentan hab ich in den  pc ne hd 7770 drine xd (r9 290 ohne x)von  Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X oder powercolor r9 290 pcs+ würde mich sehr freue wen du  auch noch sagen könntes wleche von den beide besser ist    und sory wegen tipp fehler oder so hab es  mit handy geschrieben


----------



## unLieb (2. Mai 2014)

Gordon wird wahrscheinlich sagen, dass die GT 640 dicke reicht, und man sie nicht ausgelastet bekommt!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Richtig, aber mit dem alten Chip Gk 1xx


----------



## aligh (2. Mai 2014)

Ok und wie erkenne ich das xd


----------



## FairLight_V1 (3. Mai 2014)

Da ist irgendwo hier ein Link für die alte GT640 Gk107.xx.xxx GPU die mit GK2xx Funktioniert anscheinend nicht mit PhysX mod

Hab dir mal den link den Gordon gepostet hat raus gesucht

Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK107) Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab sie damals von Amazon bestellt


----------



## unLieb (3. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich steht bei Geizhals bei allen Karten dass sie den GK107 haben. Bestellen, und wenn es der falsche Chip ist, zurück senden!


----------



## FairLight_V1 (3. Mai 2014)

Jo ich weiss aber ich habe damals bei Amazon bestellt da ich noch nen Amazon Gutschein hatte


----------



## unLieb (3. Mai 2014)

Ist nicht schlimm, ich habe meine auch von Amazon!


----------



## aligh (3. Mai 2014)

Ok danke hab eine von zotac bestellt  mit passiven kühler hoffe mal das ich glück hab xd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Mai 2014)

Auf euch ist verlass. Spanne ein paar Tage aus, denn hatte einen schweren Arbeitsunfall. Nächste Woche will ich den physx mod noch verfeinern.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## schwarzer76 (4. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Maxwell als Physx-Begleiter zu ner Radeon ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Mai 2014)

schwarzer76 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Maxwell als Physx-Begleiter zu ner Radeon ?


 Das wird es nicht geben, da es kein Treiber dafür gibt.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (4. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung Gordon!


----------



## andy7001995 (6. Mai 2014)

ich hab alles gemacht wie in der beschreibung doch jetzt wird meine amd grafikkarte nicht mehr erkannt


----------



## andy7001995 (6. Mai 2014)

andy7001995 schrieb:


> ich hab alles gemacht wie in der beschreibung doch jetzt wird meine amd grafikkarte nicht mehr erkannt


 
sorry sie wird erkannt aber beim anmeldebildschirm bleibt das bild schwarz und ab und zu sieht man die maus  mit ein ladekreis 
auf der nvidea karte läuft alles normal

daher die frage kann ich den hdmi kabel an der nvidea grafikkarte lassen oder muss sie an der amd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Mai 2014)

OOOOHHHHH das ist sch..... , du musst dein Windows neu aufsetzten oder per recovery zurücksetzten, alle Daten sichern und dann neu aufsetzten. Windows 8 Fehler, haben ihn schon oft gehabt.


----------



## andy7001995 (7. Mai 2014)

wie kann ich mir sicher sein das in den daten die ich mir sicher nicht das problem ist


----------



## andy7001995 (7. Mai 2014)

wie kann ich mir sicher sein das in den daten die ich mir sicher nicht das problem ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Mai 2014)

Weil es am Treiber und Windows liegt.


----------



## andy7001996 (8. Mai 2014)

so hab windows komplett neu aufgesetzt hab den tomb raider gespielt und ich meine das ich vorher mit meiner grafikkarte 45-55 fps habe und jetzt nur magere 30,kann es sein das die nvideo die amd ausbremst, kann ich die nvidea ausschalten irgendwie wenn ich kein physx spiel verwende


----------



## unLieb (8. Mai 2014)

Wozu brauchst du zwei Accounts?


----------



## andy7001995 (8. Mai 2014)

Auf dem einen komme ich auf den pc nicht drauf irgendwie


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Mai 2014)

andy7001996 schrieb:


> so hab windows komplett neu aufgesetzt hab den tomb raider gespielt und ich meine das ich vorher mit meiner grafikkarte 45-55 fps habe und jetzt nur magere 30,kann es sein das die nvideo die amd ausbremst, kann ich die nvidea ausschalten irgendwie wenn ich kein physx spiel verwende


 
LOL 
1. Tomb Raider benutzt Tress FX, das kann nur AMD GPU.
2. eine PhysX Karte bremst nicht aus, Warum sollte sie das machen.
3. wenn du alle hardwareinfo gibt kann man besser helfen!


----------



## andy7001995 (9. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe als Betriebssystem win 8 
Motherboard asrock 970 extreme 4
Cpu fx 8150
2x4 gb ram von geil
amd grafikkarte ist ne asus radeon 7850 2gb
nvidea grafikkarte ist ne msi 440 1 gb


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Mai 2014)

In welchem slot steckt die GeForce?


----------



## unLieb (10. Mai 2014)

andy7001995 schrieb:


> Auf dem einen komme ich auf den pc nicht drauf irgendwie


 
Dafür hat PCGH einen Support. Dann schreib einen Mod an, und frag ob sie einen der beiden Accounts löschen, oder beide zusammen legen können. Nur um Ärger zu vermeiden. 



Und was dein Problem angeht... Liest sich fast so, als wäre deine NVDIA deine Hauptkarte.


----------



## andy7001995 (10. Mai 2014)

Die geforce steckt im 2 slot und sie ist nicht die hauptgrafikkarte bei lol arbeitet sie zum beispiel gar nicht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2014)

andy7001995 schrieb:


> Die geforce steckt im 2 slot und sie ist nicht die hauptgrafikkarte bei lol arbeitet sie zum beispiel gar nicht


 
Da hast du ja schon 5% Verlust durch PCI-e 8x. Warum nutzt du denn 4x nicht?


----------



## Xentinel (11. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch. 

Ich wollte mal Lost Planet 3 und Just Cause 2 spielen, und für diese Spiele ist meine "alte" GTX 570 noch schnell genug. Leider müsste ich aber dafür die Radeon Karte ausbauen, da die Mod nicht mit diesen Spielen kompatibel ist.
Würde das funktionieren ohne dass ich die Treiber komlett entfernen muss, um es dann ohne die Mod erneut zu installieren?

Grüße
Xentinel


----------



## unLieb (11. Mai 2014)

Hä? Du kannst die Spiele auch so spielen. Nur du hast dann halt kein PhysX. 

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich eher darauf verzichten, anstatt mir den ganzen "Stress" mit den Treibern wieder anzutun!


----------



## andy7001995 (11. Mai 2014)

Also die amd steckt im pcie2  2.0x16 slot
die geforce ist im pvie4  2.0x16
Leider versteh ich nicht viel vom pc ich hoffe die angaben helfen dir bei dee lösunf
ich hab mal batman ac alles auf high gestellt auch höchste physx einstellung dabei sagt mir das programm das keine fähigesgerätgefundwn wurde
hab es aber trotzdem mal gestartet und hatt leider nur 15 fps als ich bei msi afterburner mal schaute sah ich das die geforce auslastung bei 0 war


----------



## JonnyFaust (11. Mai 2014)

andy7001995 schrieb:


> Also die amd steckt im pcie2  2.0x16 slot
> die geforce ist im pvie4  2.0x16
> Leider versteh ich nicht viel vom pc ich hoffe die angaben helfen dir bei dee lösunf
> ich hab mal batman ac alles auf high gestellt auch höchste physx einstellung dabei sagt mir das programm das keine fähigesgerätgefundwn wurde
> hab es aber trotzdem mal gestartet und hatt leider nur 15 fps als ich bei msi afterburner mal schaute sah ich das die geforce auslastung bei 0 war


 
Sry, aber wenn man keine Ahnung von Computern hat, soll man von solchen Bastellösungen die Finger lassen. 

Verstehe trotzdem nicht, was man da falsch machen kann. Ich bin nur stumpf Gordons Anleitung gefolgt und alles funktionierte beim ersten mal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Mai 2014)

3 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots
PCIE2: x16 mode
PCIE4 : x8 mode
PCIE5: x4 mode <<---- und diesen nimmst du für die nvidia


----------



## Xentinel (12. Mai 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Hä? Du kannst die Spiele auch so spielen. Nur du hast dann halt kein PhysX.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich eher darauf verzichten, anstatt mir den ganzen "Stress" mit den Treibern wieder anzutun!


 
Würde es eben dann gerne mit PhysX spielen.  Naja ich werde dann mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren.
Danke für die Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## andy7001996 (12. Mai 2014)

die Geforce steckt bei mir nun im pcie5 was muss ich nun machen das sie arbeitet ?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (12. Mai 2014)

Du musst den PhysX Mod richtig installieren und vorher alle Treiber Leichen löschen lassen wie im start von diesem Thema hier beschrieben wird/ist 
Alles was du tun musst ist dir alles gut durch zu lesen. Da du:

1. Keine/Kaum Ahnung hast was du da überhaupt machst 
und 
2. Dir nicht alles hier durchgelesen hast  

Ich denke auch mal das Gordon nicht seinen kompletten ersten Post hier mit Anleitung dir jetzt noch einmal haar klein erklären wird da alles was du wissen musst dort (Im ersten post) steht.

Klar kannst du gerne Probleme hier posten aber nicht nochmal alles was schon im ersten Post steht durch kauen

Also bitte Lies dir den Ersten Post in ruhe durch.


Und bitte krieg das mit deinen 2 Accounts hin.


----------



## andy7001995 (13. Mai 2014)

Zu fairlight schau mal bitte auf meine älteren beiträge dann könntest du die hälfte deines textes schon mal komplett vergessen treiber löschen reste entfernen halo! Ich hab windows neu aufgesetzt da gibt es nichts zu löschen
nun zum installieren amd treiber dann nvidea treiber windows update gesperrt bei batman ac die zusätzliche datei hinzugefügt
was ist denn verkehrt?


----------



## FairLight_V1 (13. Mai 2014)

Ok hast du den PhysX Treiber nach dem neu aufsetzten des Systems schon einmal versucht zu installieren? 
Schon mal versucht Den Monitor an deine AMD Graka zu stecken? (habe gelesen du hast ihn an der Nvidia)
Nur um sicher zu gehen DriverSweeper ausgeführt, nach deinstallation der treiber?


----------



## unLieb (14. Mai 2014)

@andy 

Hast du Windows 8 oder Windows 8.1 Update 1? Denn seit dem Update habe ich es bei mir auch nicht wieder zum Laufen gebracht!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Unlieb ich lade heute update 4.1 hoch, dann geht es mit Windows 8.1 update 1 wieder.


----------



## unLieb (14. Mai 2014)

Ist mit deinem Mod eigentlich auch der Downsampling-Mod in Kombination möglich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung? Downsampling habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## unLieb (14. Mai 2014)

Na gut. Dann werd ich es selber ausprobieren wenn dein Update kommt!


----------



## andy7001996 (14. Mai 2014)

momentan der monitor ist an der amd grafikkarte am anfang bevor ich es neu aufgesetzt habe musste ich den monitor an der geforce stecken da die amd kein bild rausgab 
bevor ich windows neu aufgesetzt habe hab ich auch driversweeper benutzt
mit dem physx treiber meinst du die gemoddete version von gordon wenn du die meinst denn ja


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2014)

andy7001996, hast du meine Anleitung für Windows 8 befolgt??

unLieb und co. bitte noch um Geduld, da Dateien bei Uploaded hochzuladen ist eine Katastrophe!!
In ms zeigt der an Datei hoch geladen aber .... nix is, egal welcher Browser.


----------



## unLieb (14. Mai 2014)

Von Uploaded sollte man auch langsam die Finger lassen. Denen wird es bald wie Rapidshare ergehen!


----------



## FairLight_V1 (14. Mai 2014)

@andy7001996,
 Das ist eigl. ein zeichen dafür das deine Geforce die haupt Karte ist oder zumindestens so eingestellt ist Da deine AMD kein Bild bei der Windows Installation gab Wenn ich Win 7 Installiere habe ich auf meiner GT640 auch kein Bild da dies nicht meine haupt karte ist sondern das ist bei mir Meine Sapphire(AMD) karte dort habe ich auch bei der Win 7 installation Bild 
Ob Windows 8 da irgend welche komplikationen bereitet kann ich aus eigener erfahrung leider nicht sagen da ich Win 7 benutze.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Ihr müsst euch noch etwas gedulden, die upload Probleme sind immer noch. 
Was ich zu 100% sagen kann, der 4.1 funktioniert. Habe win 8.1 update 1 drauf und das frisch aufgesetzt.


----------



## unLieb (15. Mai 2014)

So, hab heute schon früher Feierabend. Wo isser der Treiber? ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Mai 2014)

Da ist er:
314.22-v4.1.exe (356,78 MB) - uploaded.net

neu ist Reg-fix und nVidia-Dienste-Fix , so wie Windows 8.1 update 1 Ready.

Dropbox kommt noch.


----------



## unLieb (15. Mai 2014)

Besten Dank! Wird gleich getestet! 

/edit: Endlich wieder PhysX!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Mai 2014)

314.22-v4.1.exe (356,78 MB) - Dropbox
Aber für mich ist Uploaded wichtiger, brauche das Geld, denn neuer Tower muss her.
Mein Alter Tower ist zu klein und musste ihn unten aufsägen, das die Geforce noch rein passt.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (15. Mai 2014)

hab uploaded genutzt


----------



## Trizep (16. Mai 2014)

Funktioniert einer der patch´s mit XP (32) ???

Ich bekomm den Fehler *Prozedureinsprungpunkt "RegGetValueA" wurde in der DLL "ADVAPI32.dll" nicht gefunden*


----------



## unLieb (16. Mai 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Auf der Startseite steht, dass XP und Vista nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Mai 2014)

X86 habe ich nicht mehr mit drin, ist es sehr wichtig oder kannst du auf x64 ausweichen?


----------



## Travox (16. Mai 2014)

Hey Gordon,

vielen Dank für die neuen Treiber. Werde ich gleich mal testen (habs natürlich auch von uploaded geladen).

PS: Beim Dropbox Link hast du auf den v3 verlinkt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Ändere ich heute noch, finde der 4.1 ist schneller.


----------



## Trizep (16. Mai 2014)

@unlieb


> 2. Windows XP oder 7 (Vista wird nicht unterstützt)(Windows 8 und 8.1, Anleitung eine Antwort tiefer)


Von x32 x64 steht da nix. Wer lesen kann.... 

@Gordon1979
*Also wenn Du da was hat wäre das Super.
Müßte auch nicht komfortabel oder so sein (AiO), wenn es ein bischen fummellich ist stört mich das nicht.

Ist es eigentlich wichtig die BETA Treiber zu nehmen ?

Ich hatte vor den AMD14.4 Treiber NVIDA 314.22 und PhysX *9.13.1220 zu nehmen.

P.S. bei Uptobox ist die Datei 314.22-v3.exe gespeichert und nicht die v4.1


----------



## unLieb (16. Mai 2014)

Hast Recht, war ein Eigentor. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass noch jemand diese alte Krücke von XP zum spielen nutzt.


----------



## Terrorheizer (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt bei meiner neuen Sapphire R9 290 eine GT630 als PhysX zu nehmen ?? Hatte sonst immer Nvidia karten und bin nun mal zu AMD gewechselt. Habe win 8.1 drauf.
Würde Win neu machen muß das dann so machen wie bei Win 8 beschrieben oder ??
Gruß frank


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn du die GT630 noch rumliegen hast ja klar geht das und es lohnt sich auch, wenn du sie erst kaufen musst würde ich zu der GT640 gehen  Die paar Euro hätte ich dann dafür auch noch übrig 

Ist nur meine empfehlung da ich sie selber nutze und wie die meisten anderen hier auch eine GT640 mit GK107 Chip da die GK2xx Chip sätze nicht unterstützt werden oder nicht funktionieren mit Mod

Den link dazu den Gordon Gepostet hat habe ich hier:

Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK107) Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60205-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Terrorheizer (16. Mai 2014)

Habe hier noch eine GTS 240 und eine GT630 liegen dachte aber an die 630 da glaube sparsamer oder ?
ist diese hier: http://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-gt-630-gf108-single-slot-n63k-3ddv-m3cx-a778867.html


----------



## FairLight_V1 (16. Mai 2014)

Dann nimm die GT630 ^^ die ist auf jeden fall sparsamer


----------



## Terrorheizer (16. Mai 2014)

Dann werde ich das morgen mal in angriff nehmen mal sehen ob alles klappt !! Kann dann ja den neusten AMD beta treiber nehmen oder ? und der rest wie auf seite 1 beschrieben nur ohne deinstall wenn ich win neu mache.
Hoffe es klappt alles. 


Brauche ich den PhysX mod 3 noch ?? Da im treiberpacket steht nicht mehr endhalten !!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Trizep schrieb:


> @Gordon1979
> *Also wenn Du da was hat wäre das Super.
> Müßte auch nicht komfortabel oder so sein (AiO), wenn es ein bischen fummellich ist stört mich das nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Was ich gleich sagen kann, das könnte etwas dauern, auf x86 zu Programmieren, ca. Ende der kommenden Woche könnte er fertig sein. Aber ob es klappt, weis ich noch nicht.

 314.22-v4.1(x64).exe (356,78 MB) - Dropbox


----------



## Terrorheizer (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo habe noch eine frage !! Wenn ich die GT630 einstecke und neu starte läuft die mit 100 % ist das normal ? Geht das mit dem treiber runter oder bleibt die so ?? Oder ist die karte defekt ?? Dann wird mir bei AIDA die Nvidia als GPU1 und die R9 290 als GPU2 angezeigt ist das richtig so ? mache das zum ersten mal da ich immer Nvidia karten hatte deshalb stelle ich mich woll noch etwas dumm an versuche schon so viel wie möglich zu lesen aber finde nicht alles deshalb meine vielen fragen.
Gruß frank


----------



## Trizep (17. Mai 2014)

> Was ich gleich sagen kann, das könnte etwas dauern, auf x86 zu  Programmieren, ca. Ende der kommenden Woche könnte er fertig sein. Aber  ob es klappt, weis ich noch nicht.



Das wär absolut OK!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2014)

Terrorheizer eine Grafikkarte funktioniert nur mit Treiber richtig. Das ist normal, das AIDA dass so entscheidet.
Trizep habe schon eine beta fertig, kann ihn aber nicht testen.


----------



## Trizep (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du den hochlädst (Uptobox) kann ich den auch Testen.


----------



## aligh (20. Mai 2014)

hey BoundByFlame hängt voll bei mir (ist ja auch ein physx spiel ) weist du was ich evtl löschen muss das es wenigste gut läuft ?

MFG Ali


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Trizep schrieb:


> Wenn Du den hochlädst (Uptobox) kann ich den auch Testen.


 
Lade es nachher mal hoch.

314.22-v4.1x86.exe


----------



## JonnyFaust (23. Mai 2014)

Hey Gordon,

ich hätte ne kurze Frage zu deiner Aussage in deinen Anweisungen:

*"Achtung:
Wer den nVidia 314.22 mod Treiber oder AMD Treiber deinstallieren möchte, ist leider nicht möglich da sonst der Black screen of Dead erscheint. Also alle Daten sichern und Windows neu installieren."*

Ist das nur so ab Version 4.1? Mit der davor war es doch ohne weiteres möglich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Mai 2014)

nein das zählt für alle.


----------



## unLieb (24. Mai 2014)

Ich bin hier zwar nicht der große "Ahnunghaber" aber man kann die Treiber ohne weiteres deinstallieren. Ich kann dazu auch gerne ein Video machen falls man nun meint, dass das nicht funktioniert, und ich mir das jetzt ausgedacht habe.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Mai 2014)

Also habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man, wenn man den NV-Treiber wieder deinstallieren möchte, einen BlackSoD erhällt? Schade, ich wollte das eigentlich mal ausprobieren mit meiner neuen R9 270X und einer alten NVidida :/


----------



## unLieb (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn du den Treiber richtig deinstallierst, dann gibt es keine Probleme meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach. 

Hab jedenfalls bis lang noch nicht mein Windows EXTRA für den Treiber neu aufgesetzt, sondern lediglich immer die Treiber dinstalliert. 

Und sollte der Bildschirm doch mal ganz schwarz bleiben, dann half es bei mir die AMD Karte auszubauen, und den Bildschirm an die NVIDIA Karte zu klemmen. Dann konnte man wie gewohnt weiter die Treiber deinstallieren.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (24. Mai 2014)

@unLieb da gebe ich dir auch vollkommen recht ich hatte dieses Problem auch nicht ich habe immer die Treiber Deinstalliert dann alle leichen gelöscht und es funktioniert immer ohne irgendwelche Bluescreens of Death.
Habe erst heute morgen den v4 deinstalliert und den v4.1 installiert


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Mai 2014)

Unlieb nach Bitte das Video.


----------



## radeon2g (30. Mai 2014)

Man kann den AMD Treiber deinstallieren.

Nur muss man den Treiber gleich neuinstallieren ohne neu zustarten.

Sonst gibt es den Black of Death.

Ist zumindest mir schon mal passiert.


----------



## unLieb (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich deinstalliere zuerst die NVIDIA Treiber und danach die AMD-Treiber.


----------



## radeon2g (30. Mai 2014)

So mach ich es auch. Dann funktioniert es ganz normal.

Die obere vorgehensweise ist nur gültig, wenn man den Treiber wechseln will z.b 14.4 WHQL nach 14.6 beta 1.
*
*


----------



## unLieb (30. Mai 2014)

Nach da installiere ich einfach drüber ohne Deinstallation.


----------



## radeon2g (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da kein Fan davon.

Ich deinstalliere es lieber. Dann bin ich sicher das keine Macke drin.

Aber das muss jeder selber herausfinden.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (31. Mai 2014)

Meine Vorgehensweise ohne System neu aufzusetzen:

1. Nvidia Treiber deinstallieren (Nach manchen de-installationen muss neu gestartet werden)
2. ATI Catalyst De-installieren
3. Windows im Abgesicherten Modus starten und Driver Sweeper starten
4. Driver Sweeper ATI und NVidia treiber leichen löschen lassen
5. Neustarten
6. Gewünschten Catalyst Installieren (In meinem fall 14.6)
7. Neustarten
8. Gordon's v4.1 des Nvidia treibers installieren lassen und die Neustarts machen
9. Fertig


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich mach es jetzt ganz anders. Ich entferne die GeForce vorher, bei Windows 8.1. 
Und watch dogs, kann man FXAA nutzen, funktioniert nur wenn ein Monitor an der GeForce hängt.


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts mit Maxwell und dem Treiber aus? Funkt das?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juni 2014)

Siehe 1. Seite!


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juni 2014)

Ach hier:


> Folgende Karten werden Unterstützt:
> GTX TITAN
> GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, GT 640, GT 630
> GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530
> ...



Danke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Juni 2014)

Ganz oben liest du nicht???



> Voraussetzungen:
> 
> 1. Bitte Anleitung und den Starteintrag komplett durchlesen und dann bei Unklarheiten Fragen.
> 2. Windows XP oder 7 (Vista wird nicht unterstützt)(Windows 8 und 8.1, Anleitung eine Antwort tiefer)
> ...


----------



## fensterkiller (8. Juni 2014)

Ok danke trotzdem
Ich habe noch eine Frage und es tut mir leid, wenn ich das schon wieder überlesen habe: Kommt noch Maxwell support?


----------



## Trizep (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habs jetzt 4.1 x86 ausprobiert, aber ich bekomm immer eine Fehlermeldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Hab vorher alles deinstalliert
- DriverSweeper
- AMD 14.4 installiert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Juni 2014)

du sollst da ja auch nicht entpacken.
Unter "G:/00 PhysX AMD Patch" wird das niemals funktionieren!


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. Juni 2014)

Frage: Macht es einen Unterschied wo die Physx Karte auf dem Board steckt?

Ich habe ein AsRock Extreme 4M. Slot1 ist 16x ( 8x bei SLI)    Slot2 ist 8x   und    Slot3  4x

Im 1.Slot ist eine Haupt GraKa im 2. eine WLan Karte und im 3. die Physx Karte ( Ich wollte etwas Abstand für die Lüfter...wobei mittlerweile ein 200mm direkt von oben kühlt)

Soll ich die Physx Karte lieber in den 8x stecken statt den 4x??? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Trizep (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab nichts entpackt.
Ich hab die 4.1.exe ausgeführt.
Muß die in einem Bestimmeten Verzeichnis sein?


----------



## meCapa (15. Juni 2014)

Ich hab hier eine GTX 460 zu meiner HD 7870 gepackt. Da die 460 allerdings bald vielleicht wieder rausfliegt (evtl. Verkauf), könnte ich den Blackscreen irgendwie umgehen? Ich hab mir mein Windows jetzt so schön eingerichtet..


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2014)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Frage: Macht es einen Unterschied wo die Physx Karte auf dem Board steckt?
> 
> Ich habe ein AsRock Extreme 4M. Slot1 ist 16x ( 8x bei SLI)    Slot2 ist 8x   und    Slot3  4x
> 
> ...


Das bleib dir überlassen, der Rest mit der Leistung: 1.Seite!


Trizep schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts entpackt.
> Ich hab die 4.1.exe ausgeführt.
> Muß die in einem Bestimmeten Verzeichnis sein?


Du hast dein windows XP auf Laufwerk G ????


meCapa schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine GTX 460 zu meiner HD 7870 gepackt. Da die 460 allerdings bald vielleicht wieder rausfliegt (evtl. Verkauf), könnte ich den Blackscreen irgendwie umgehen? Ich hab mir mein Windows jetzt so schön eingerichtet..


 
Umgehen kann man ihn vielleicht, bei Treiber Wechsel die Geforce vorher ausbauen. Genau wie wenn es Probleme gibt, Geforce ausbauen.


----------



## crm (15. Juni 2014)

1 GPU: Asus Radeon 290x 4096MB Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
2 GPU: Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK107) Synergy Edition, 1GB DDR3

Nach Anleitung vorgegangen.
Funktioniert 
Mit Watch_Dogs getestet: 1920x1200, 2xMSAA, alles auf max., Physx hoch = min. 30FPS



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_817472.html


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Juni 2014)

Watch dogs hat kein physx.


----------



## MiezeMatze (16. Juni 2014)

LOl das dacht ich mir auch.

Teste es am besten mit Batman oder Hawken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2014)

MiezeMatze warum nennst du Spiele, die nicht auf der 1. Seite stehen?


----------



## crm (16. Juni 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Watch dogs hat kein physx.


 
Nennen wir es mal AC4:BF. Hätte Watch_Dogs nicht vor dem posten spielen sollen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Juni 2014)

AC4:BF wird nicht unterstützt, steht auf der 1. Seite.


----------



## crm (17. Juni 2014)

dann habe ich wohl ein menüpunkt verwechselt. sah alles hübscher aus. placebo lässt grüßen
eben mit mafia2 getestet. apex-physx konnte ich anwählen und habe ich auf hoch gesetzt.
funktioniert also.
sollte sowas nicht mal eben zwischen tür und angel durchführen, sondern mit etwas mehr ruhe und genauer hingucken.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Metro last light ist perfekt für physx.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juni 2014)

meCapa schrieb:


> Ich kann schonmal bestätigen, dass Windows noch problemlos klappt, wenn die NVIDIA Grafikkarte nicht eingebaut ist.



Kannst du deine Aussage näher erläutern, insbesondere den Themenbezug?


----------



## meCapa (19. Juni 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Aussage näher erläutern, insbesondere den Themenbezug?


Im Startpost heißt es ja, dass es einen Black Screen of Death geben kann. Die Grafikkarte kann man problemlos ausbauen. Treiber löschen will ich nicht ausprobieren, um ehrlich zu sein.. Bzw. noch nicht.


----------



## fensterkiller (19. Juni 2014)

Ist Nvidias NVENC für das kodieren von x264 bei einer AMD Hauptkarte und einer GTX6xxer in Software wie Open Broadcaster Software möglich?


----------



## Trizep (19. Juni 2014)

> Du hast dein windows XP auf Laufwerk G ????


Nein , das Fenster war nur noch im Hintergrund auf. Ich hatte es vom Desktop gestartet.

Jetzt habe ich es nochmal auf C: Kopiert und von da gestartet und da bekomme ich die gleichen Fehler.


PS:



> 6.  nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber starten und auf Abfrage warten : * Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... *


Die Abfrage kommt bei mir auch nicht, er rattert gleich los

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, er erstellt auch wieder einen Ordner "Program Files" den es in XP eigentlich nicht gibt indem sind dann ältere PhysX Treiber drin.
Dann macht er noch einen Ordner in Programme mit neueren PhysX Treibern??

Ein Fehler hab ich gefunden. Der Windows Ordner ist in zwei der Batch dateien(Update.bat und in Clean.cmd) direkt mit "C:\Windows.." angegeben.
Da mein Windows ordner anders heißt können diese nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Trizep (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal ein bischen rumgespielt und die Ordner Namen angepaßt , aber es gibt immer noch 2 Fehlermeldungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint so als würde der Treiber aus dem Packet nicht funktionieren, obwohl die Karte mit aufgelistet ist.
Ich versuch mal den "normalen" 314.22 zu integrieren.


----------



## Trizep (19. Juni 2014)

Mit den anderen Treiber klappt das soweit.
Der andere Fehler liegt wohl daran das die Batch Datei den ordner aus dem sie ausgeführt wird löschen soll.
Da hab ich den Pfad geändert und die Batch nochmal seperat in C:

Jetzt kommt nur noch eine Fehlermeldung:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktionieren tut der Patch noch nicht.


----------



## Atropin01 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Hallo habe vor im meinen PC eine  ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen.

Mein PC hat folgende Komponenten drin

Win 7 64 bit , AMD FX-8350 , Board ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 ,Arbeitsspeicher : G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, Netzteil : Enermax Revolution87+ 1000W ATX 2.4 (ERV1000EWT-G) 4K Monitor von Samsung U28D590P ,Auflösung: 3840x2160

Leider laufen nicht alle Spiele flüssig z.B BF4  bei der Auflösung: 3840x2160 in Ultra Einstellungen ,so habe ich mir gedacht !?!

Das ich jetzt eine nVidia GK als PhysX einbau und jetzt stellt sich die frage ob das was bringen kann und welche GK ich für die PhysX nehmen soll.

Habe eine ATI HD7990 drin und als PhysX Karte zur Auswahl eine GTX 680 oder ich lieber die 8800 GT Zuverfügung

Würde mich auf Antworten und Anregungen freuen
LG  
Atropin01


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2014)

Atropin01, erstmal willkommen bei PCGH und heftig Geiles System.
Zu den PhysX-Games, schau da mal bitte da nach: PhysXInfo.com - Projects using PhysX SDK
Just Cause 2, Lost plant 3, PlanetSide 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Assassins Creed IV Black Flag v1.04, Thief 4 funktioniert der PhysX mod *nicht*.
BF4 hat kein PhysX.


----------



## fensterkiller (22. Juni 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Just Cause 2, Lost plant 3, PlanetSide 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Assassins Creed IV Black Flag v1.04, Thief 4 funktioniert der PhysX mod *nicht*.


 
Welche Spiele dann z. B.? Alle anderen auf der Liste? Und werden diese Spiele irgendwann funktionieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Juni 2014)

> Und werden diese Spiele irgendwann funktionieren?


Glaube ich nicht, da nVidia alle kraft daran setzt das es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## fensterkiller (22. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre froh, wenn nVidia ein bisschen offener wäre und das unterstützen würde.


----------



## radeon2g (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meinen Rechner umgebaut:

Neu

Big Tower Gehäus_e _Coolermaster Cosmos 2
2 x AMD Sapphire 290 TriX

Jetzt kollidiert meine Geforce 620 (Lötpunkte) mit der unteresten AMD Sapphire (1 Lüfter)

Ergebnis: Es klappert 

Weiss einer Möglichkeit?

PCI_E Slot 1: Grafikarte AMD
PCI_E Slot 4: Soundkarte
PCI_E Slot 5: Grafikarte AMD 
PC_E Slot 7: Grafikarte Nvidia




Hier das restliche System:

Intel I7 3930
MSI Big Bang  XPower II
G. Skill RipjawsX 32 Gbyte 1600 DDR3
_Phanteks_ TC14PE
2 x SDD  Samsung
mehrere HDD
Creative Titanium 
Bluray Brenner
Netzteil Crosair HX 850


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Juni 2014)

Riserkabel

Habe für PhysX extra eins bestellt und nun verwende ich es für meine 2te Crossfirekarte (Powercolor 7850 PCS+ 2GB) damit meine Hauptkarte kühl bleibt. Bis jetzt keine Probleme und ein weiteres Riserkabel für meine GT640 ist grad unterwegs.



Spoiler



etwas Offtopic

Von wegen CF brauch für den Geräuschlosen Betrieb und niedriger Temps  ne WaKü, max 70°C und 20% Lüfter@Load. CF bestehend aus Sapphire 7850 2GB@1100 & 1225MHz@Load und Powercolor 7850 PCS+ 2GB@1100 & 1225MHz,  FTW


----------



## Exception (23. Juni 2014)

Hast du den in den Rezensionen teilweise angesprochenen Leistungsverlust in irgendeiner Weise bemerkt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Juni 2014)

Bei Riser hat mein 1% Verlust mehr nicht und das bei 30 cm.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. Juni 2014)

Subjektiv nicht. Ich editier morgen hier den 3Dmark und Heaven Benchmark mit/ohne Riser rein.


(Ich hoffe dieser Offtopicpost wird mir verziehen)


gruß
PC-Bastler_2011


Edit: So hier einmal 3Dmark11 und Unigine Heaven mit Riserkabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3Dmark11

Und einmal ohne Riser (allerdings mit Temperaturen von 100°C@100% Lüfter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3Dmark11

Alle Benchmarks wurden mit den selben Einstellungen durchgeführt (Bildschrim: Qnix 27" 1440p)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Zuerst danke anscheinend funktioniert es bei mir laut dem Benchmark.
Aber wenn ich Metro Last Light Spielen will schaltet sich mein PC ab.
Ich weiß nicht an was es liegt.

PC
i5 2500
7970 GHZ 
560TI
8GB RAM 
650 Watt Netzteil
Win 8.1 Pro
Asrock Extreme 4


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Juli 2014)

Poste das NT in den NT-Thread. Dort kann man dir sagen, ob es Top ist (was ich bei Xilence nicht beurteilen kann, aber ich denke mal das es nicht Top ist) oder du es besser austauschen solltest. Geeignete Modelle werden instant mitgeliefert.


gruß
PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juli 2014)

DEADSHOOTER Poste das Netzteil auch hier, kann auch helfen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (6. Juli 2014)

Laut seinem Profil ist es dieses.


----------



## unLieb (7. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Preis kann das nichts gutes sein.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Nich alles was günstig ist, ist Billig. Daher sollte er mal die auf max belasten und sauen ob das Netzteil mit macht.


----------



## unLieb (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bitte dich. Das Netzteil hat nicht einmal eine 80+ Zertifizierung. 
Und wenn du dich in ein paar Foren umschaust, so findest du die Xilence Power - Serie unter "schlechte Netzteile" aufgeführt. 
Wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zwei Mal.

Es muss zwar nicht immer 80+ Gold und mehr sein, aber nur so als Vergleich. Die 650 Watt Version meines Netzteils bekommt man ab 130 € während seine 650 Watt Version ab 40 € zu bekommen ist.


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (9. Juli 2014)

Also das heißt für mich NT wechseln damits läuft.
Das Netzteil das ich jetzt drin hab war ein Geschenk und da ich bischer noch nie Probleme hatte habe ich kein anderes benötigt.
Welches NT würdets ihr mir dann empfehlen und voralem wieviel Leistung sollte es haben?


----------



## unLieb (9. Juli 2014)

Nein, das heißt lediglich dass du einen Chinaböller im PC hast. 

Du kannst auch einfach ein Temperaturproblem haben.


----------



## Bastian90 (9. Juli 2014)

Hmm und wenn der Chinaböller mal richtig abgeht kann sich gleich CPU/Mobo/VGA etc. Neu Kaufen. Hatte ich damals mit einem LC-Power das mein MB + CPU + RAM 
mitgenommen hat in einem lauten knall... Da dachte ich mir auch noch "Geiz ist Geil" aber seit dem ich richtig drin bin nur noch MarkenHW.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt immer günstige NT im Einsatz, und niemals Probleme gehabt. Mein 570W NT von Trust(50€) hat 5 Jahre keine Probleme gemacht, nur dann benötigte ich mehr Power.
Mein 700W NT von OCZ (90€) macht bis heute kein ärger. Beide NT laufen bis heute, und lt. Multimesser von max 0.05v bei den 12V, 5V und 3.3v !

DEADSHOOTER du müsstest schon mal öfters antworten. und ein NT Rechner ist auf der 1. Seite.


----------



## Bastian90 (10. Juli 2014)

OCZ ist auch schon was ordentlich, aber LC-Power & Co sind Chinakracher. Ich gönne es keinem, aber wenn jemand z.B Nicht draus lernen will dem soll der Rechner 
Abfackeln... Ich habe hier noch ein LC-6350 (350W) was bei einem Kurzen nicht Abschaltet und gerne auch mal 13V raushaut anstatt 12V.

Ganz Speziel mal so Angebote (Wo die möchtegern Gamer drauf reinfallen) 
Power 460 Watt Gamer ATX Computer PC Netzteil super silent 120mm Lüfter | eBay
550 WATT ATX PC GAMER NETZTEIL SATA PFC 12CM 120MM SILENT LEISER LÜFTER PFC 550W | eBay

Die besten erfahrungen habe ich z.B mit Enermax, Be Quiet, HEC, FSP. Den rest kenne ich nicht nur Flüchtig


----------



## FabianHD (12. Juli 2014)

FabianHD schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> danke für deine schnelle antwort.
> 
> Nun wollte ich den mod installieren, bin dabei auch penibel nach der Anleitung vorgegangen. Jedoch kommt bei mir genau derselbe Fehler wie bei Stoffel. Ich habe es mehrmals probiert, aber immer dasselbe.
> ...


 
Jetzt ist einige Zeit vergangen und ich habe nochmal probiert es zum Laufen zu bringen.
Windows 8 neu aufgesetzt. Danach habe ich umgehend die nötigen Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung deaktiviert 
und den Amd Treibe installiert. Danach neu gestartet (auch ohne probiert) und den Mod laufen lassen. 
Jedoch kommt immer noch die Fehlermeldung, dass die Batchdatei nicht gefunden werden konnte.
Bis auf diesen Fehler läuft die Installation problemlos durch.

Was kann ich noch machen, es will einfach nicht funktionieren?


----------



## unLieb (12. Juli 2014)

Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich seit je her wenn ich den Patch installiere. 

Dennoch funktioniert dann letztendlich alles!


----------



## FabianHD (12. Juli 2014)

Ok, hab jetzt mal Borderlands 2 Installiert. Anfangs hatte es nicht funktioniert. Jetzt klappts aber. 
Die gt640 wird jetzt bis zu 30% ausgelastet. Scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Denke mal, dass die knapp 60° der 640
in Ordnung gehen, wenn ich sie mit nem Accelero L2 plus Kühlkörper Passiv kühle?

Dann mal Danke


----------



## unLieb (12. Juli 2014)

Meine läuft auch passiv.


----------



## aXi0n (18. Juli 2014)

hallo ich habe auch eine gt 640 als physx beschleuniger lasst uns doch mal nen metro last light benchmark machen  einmal mit und ohne nvidia karte
wird sicher lustig


EDIT: Anhang 

i7 2600K @4,6 GhZ 
Asus Radeon R9 290X
Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT 640 (2048 MB)


----------



## unLieb (18. Juli 2014)

Und dann? 

Derjenige der so etwas vorschlägt sollte dann auch den Anfang machen!


----------



## Bastian90 (18. Juli 2014)

Nicht nur das, er sollte auch mal die Hardware dabei Schreiben... Weil ohne HW Angaben ist das etwas unsinnig^^


----------



## aXi0n (19. Juli 2014)

Done


----------



## unLieb (19. Juli 2014)

Also ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich oder wie oder was?


----------



## aXi0n (19. Juli 2014)

kann man so sagen xD


----------



## unLieb (19. Juli 2014)

Okay. Uninteressant. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. 

Wenn benchen dann richtig und in der Internationalen Overclocking League mitmischen. 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (19. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal funktioniert WarFrame mit PhysX? hab ich noch gar nicht getestet und da ich grad am Laptop im urlaub bin würde mich das mal so interessieren damit ich wieder was hab wenn ich ausm urlaub zurück bin


----------



## unLieb (19. Juli 2014)

Dann warte bis du aus dem Urlaub zurück bist und probiere es dann. 


Dein Urlaub scheint ja auch nicht so "toll" zu sein, wenn du Zeit hast Online zu gehen und dir Gedanken um ein Computerspiel machst.


----------



## FairLight_V1 (19. Juli 2014)

Mein Urlaub ist geil 
und ja mir ist das gerade eben in den kopf gekommen deswegen hab ich es schnell mal hier geschrieben dachte hat evlt. schon einer getestet


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Juli 2014)

aXi0n 
AMD FX-8350 @ 4.5GHz Wakü | Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 | GSkill RipJawsX 1600/8GB | HD7950 WF3 @ no OC @ Crossfire | MSI GT 640
meine Werte sind: 
min: 16
max: 118
avg: 59
Power: 470W
PPU Last: 69%
Temps: 34°C


----------



## NeonEvangelion (24. Juli 2014)

hallo,

habe mir eine neue graka eingebaut (ati r9 290 oc) und war die ganze zeit am überlegen was ich mit meiner gtx 580 mache. habe nun gesehen das man die beiden karten zusammen betreiben kann und die gtx die physkx berechnung übernehmen kann. wollte mir jetzt nicht 100 seiten durchlesen um zu erfahren ob das geht, daher meine frage. bringt das ein entsprechenden performance vorteil und was brauch ich für treiber.

danke für hilfreiche antworten!


----------



## unLieb (24. Juli 2014)

Du brauchst keine 372 Seiten und 3710 Beiträge zu lesen, sondern nur Seite 1. 

Dort steht alles beschrieben!


----------



## NeonEvangelion (24. Juli 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine 372 Seiten und 3710 Beiträge zu lesen, sondern nur Seite 1.
> 
> Dort steht alles beschrieben!


 
der beitrag war von 2009, daher hab ich die seite übersprungen...dann werd ich mal testen ob das läuft.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2014)

Der Beitrag ist nicht von 2009! 2009 wurde der Thread erstellt, wenn man richtig hinschaut sieht man das er regelmäßig bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. Juli 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der GTX 6xx Reihe ?
Läuft das mit der , weil rot makiert ja steht GK200 wird nicht unterstützt, heißt ja eigentlich nein aber im Leistungsindex sind sie wieder bei.
Sagt jetzt bitte nicht das läuft nicht, wollte meine GTX 670 als Ergänzung zu einer R9-290 stecken


----------



## unLieb (25. Juli 2014)

Ich denke die hat Gordon nur der Vollständigkeit halber dort mit eingebaut. 

Ansonsten gilt dass GK200 nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. Juli 2014)

Warum das den nicht ?! 

Dann muss auch ne neue NV her


----------



## aligh (26. Juli 2014)

weis jemadn ob da spiele rusty hearts geht ist ja free wäre gut wen es jemand probieren könnte es ist 100% ein physx spiele das weis ich xD und wen es nicht geht was ich da löschen muss xD


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Juli 2014)

aligh, schau ob PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_xx.dll , PhysXDevice.dll und/oder PhysXLoader.dll vorhanden sind. 
Wenn ja, erstelle einen Ordner Namens: Sicherung, verschiebe die Dateien da rein und Teste.


----------



## aligh (26. Juli 2014)

hallo also ja die sind vorhanden  die dateien werd es probiren brauchte nix also kein auslastung auf meine gt 640

ist aber egal ich denke mein cpu schaft das schon

eine frage hätte ich noch hab momentan ein gt 640 würde sich ein gt 650 lohnen (mir geht es nur wegen cuda dvd fab)
weis nur nicht ob es da so ein grosser  unterscheid gibt


----------



## Sebi-69 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eine R9 270X und eine 9600 GT in meinem System verbaut, aber bekomme es nicht hin die Treiber richtig runterzuladen. Kann man bitte jemand die Links zu den Downloads schreiben die ich brauche? Meine Catalyst version ist 14.4.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2014)

Auf der 1. Seite, 314.22 v4.1. Steht auch da, meine Empfehlung und Windows 8.1 gibt es nur einen.


----------



## Sebi-69 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe schon versucht den runterzuladen, aber der Download bricht bei 100 irgendwas Mb ab. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit wo ich das runterladen kann?


----------



## unLieb (30. Juli 2014)

Versuch dein Glück: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12605761/Programme/314.22-v4.1.exe


----------



## Sebi-69 (31. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank hab ich über Nacht das runtergeladen und es ist auch vollständig. Ich werde nachher mal versuchen ob auch die Installation klappt.


----------



## Sebi-69 (31. Juli 2014)

So ich habe jetzt alles installiert und hat auch alles geklappt. Nur wenn ich Batman AC starte stürzt es immer an der Stelle ab wo Batman auf den Wasserspeier springt und man start drücken soll. Den Fix habe ich schon runtergeladen und ausgeführt, aber stürzt trotzdem ab.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2014)

Mal was anderes getestet?


----------



## Sebi-69 (1. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt glaube ich den Fehler gefunden. In einem anderen Forum habe ich den Tipp bekommen mal das SATA Kabel vom Laufwerk zu tauschen, weil beim lesen von den Cds ständig lese Fehler ausgangen. Ich wollte aber trotzdem mal so fragen ob von dem Treiber Fehler bei Installationen ausgehen können? Ausserdem wollte ich fragen ob man als erstes die Spiele installieren soll oder den Treiber zuerst oder es sowieso egal ist was als erstes installiert wurde?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. August 2014)

Teste doch mal die von mir auf der 1. Seite genannten Benchmarks, wie z. B. FluidMark( bitte aber die Dateien vorher löschen), um zu sehen ob physx funktioniert.


----------



## Happy1337 (3. August 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich aktuelle benchs zu Physx-Karten ?
Hätte noch ne alte 8800Gs die keine Verwendung mehr hat 

mfg


----------



## bruchpilot94 (4. August 2014)

PCGH hat letztens mal was veröffenlicht (hab grad keinen Link), das war aber nicht sonderlich ausführlich(nur 2 oder 3 Grafikkarten u.a. eine Titan), aber eine 8800gs wird jede halbwegs aktuelle Karte bremsen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. August 2014)

Happy1337 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich aktuelle benchs zu Physx-Karten ?
> Hätte noch ne alte 8800Gs die keine Verwendung mehr hat
> mfg


Kommt noch. Eine 8800 GS hat 96 Recheneinheiten, und sollte so wie eine GT 430 laufen. Derher würde ich es an deiner Stelle probieren.


----------



## Sebi-69 (5. August 2014)

So ich habe jetzt mein System neu aufgesetzt und bei Batman AC wurde die nvidia nicht benutzt, aber bei Fluid Mark wird die nvidia benutzt. Bei Arkham asylum wird Physx auch nicht benutzt. Ausserdem würde ich empfehlen bei dem Batman AC fix einfach hinzuschreiben welche Dateien gelöscht werden sollen, weil bei mir wurden die gar nicht gelöscht also musste ich die Manuell löschen. Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## aligh (6. August 2014)

hey xD
eine frage hätte ich noch hab momentan ein gt 640 würde sich ein gt 650 lohnen (mir geht es nur wegen cuda dvd fab)
 bei cuda ist meine  gt 640 auf 100% und mein  cpu auf 60-70% nun frage ich mich ob es sich lohnen  würde


----------



## Sebi-69 (6. August 2014)

Wenn es nur wegen dvdfab ist würde ich sagen ist es ein bisschen unnötig, weil du wahrscheinlich ein besseres Ergebnis erzielst aber es dir bei anderen Anwendung nicht viel bringen wird.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. August 2014)

Hi Leute, kurze und wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber mich interessiert es.
Wenn man Grafikkarten in ein MGPU Gespann schalten kann, was ja eigentlich der Treiber übernehmen dürfte denke ich, um auf beiden einen Teil des Bildes berechnen zu lassen, warum funktioniert das eigentlich nicht mit PhysX ?
Bzw. wäre es theoretisch möglich oder praktisch einfach nur zuviel Aufwand ?


----------



## Sebi-69 (7. August 2014)

Kannst du deine Frage mal ein bisschen genauer stellen, weil ich habe das jetzt so verstanden als wenn du fragen würdest warum nicht die amd Karte das physx berechnet? Und was das jetzt mit mgpus zu tun ist ist mir völlig unverständlich.

Nochmal ne frage an Gordon: Ich habe mir heute Borderlands 2 gekauft und die beiden Dateien gelöscht, aber die nvidia berechnet trotzdem nicht das physx. Was muss ich machen damit die nvidia das physx berechnet?


----------



## aligh (7. August 2014)

oki dan hab ich noch eine frage wen ich jetzt sagen wir mal ne gtx780 hätte und ne gt640 kan man dan genau so auswählen wie mit physx 
weil per nivdia treiber kan man ja grafikarte für physx reservieren geht das dan auch mit 2 nivdia also ich meine das ich mit der gtx 780 zocken würde und die gt640 per cuda oder würde das nicht gehen


----------



## Sebi-69 (7. August 2014)

Ich kenne es von AMD so, dass die Grafikkarten die zusammen betrieben werden die gleichen sein müssen bzw. den gleichen chip haben. Ich habe aber auf der Nvidia Seite config beispiele gesehen wo man mit zwei Karten das auswählen soll welche Karte Physx berechnet, aber da waren es die gleichen Karten. Die Gtx 780 hat aber wohl alleine genug Leistung für das Physx. Dieser Thread ist ja für leute die eine Amd Karte haben und trotzdem Physx nutzen wollen, aber wenn du sowieso nur nvidia verbaust hast du so oder so Physx und bist damit dann auch in diesem Thread falsch.


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. August 2014)

@ Sebi
Meine Frage war ob man PhysX auf 2 NV Karten berechnen lassen könnte.
Ob dann eine dritte zur Bildausgabe oder gar eine AMD als Primärekarte sei mal dahin gestellt.
Mich würde das nur interessieren ob man die Berechnung auf 2 Karten splitten könnte 
Wie gesagt, doofe Frage aber mich interessiert es. ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2014)

Nein! PhysX wird nur auf eine eingestellte Karte berechnet. Selbst im SLI berechnete nur eine Karte. Wenn man 3, 4 oder 5 GPUs (mehr als 5 geht nicht) hat, berechnet immer nur eine PhysX.
Sebi-69 Wenn du den Batman AC fix als Admin ausführst, funktioniert es.
Sebi-69 Noch einmal: TESTE ENDLICH MAL FLUIDMARK !!!! Das habe ich dir schon einmal geschrieben!


----------



## Sebi-69 (7. August 2014)

Sebi-69 schrieb:


> , aber bei Fluid Mark wird die nvidia benutzt.


Ich habe doch bereits geschrieben das bei Fluidmark alles funktioniert! Naja also ich habe es jetzt heute mit Borderlands 2 und JX3 Benchmark probiert und bei beiden geht es nicht.

Borderlands 2: Ich habe die Dateien gelöscht, daraufhin ist das Spiel bereits beim starten abgestürzt. Nach einem neustart waren die Dateien plötzlich wieder da, also habe ich sie wieder gelöscht, dann hat auch das Spiel funktioniert allerdings ohne physx. Nach einer längeren Zeit ist dann das Spiel plötzlich abgestürzt. Dann habe ich die Dateien da wieder reingezogen, aber trotzdem noch abgestürzt. Hab dann Steam die Dateien überprüfen lassen und dann wurden 4 defekte Dateien gefunden und ca. 310mb runtergeladen. Bis jetzt funktioniert das Spiel, aber was soll ich probieren um physx zu aktivieren?

JX3 Benchmark: Ich verstehe den Fix nicht. Wo soll man den Starten und als Admin oder normal?

Batman AC: Ich habe den Fix als Admin bereits ausgeführt, aber funktionierte nicht. Dann habe ich den Fix im Editor geöffnet um zu gucken welche Dateien der löscht und hab die dann manuell gelöscht. Letztendlich hat Physx nicht funktioniert.

Batman AA: Hat von anfang an nicht funktioniert, aber ich habe mich bei beiden Batman spielen nicht bei live angemeldet daher konnte ich auch bei AA kein Benchmark machen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Duvar (7. August 2014)

Schade das Nvidia demnächst dies unterbinden wird/will. Radeon + Geforce: Nvidia unterbindet GPU-Physx bei installierter AMD-Grafikkarte


----------



## Sebi-69 (8. August 2014)

Nvidia wollte das noch nie, aber haben auch nicht wirklich viel dagegen gemacht. Der neue Treiber kann uns allerdings egal sein, da wir sowieso einen älteren nehmen. Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass man der Treiber so modifizieren kann damit das trotzdem noch geht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2014)

Sebi-69 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch bereits geschrieben das bei Fluidmark alles funktioniert! Naja also ich habe es jetzt heute mit Borderlands 2 und JX3 Benchmark probiert und bei beiden geht es nicht.


 Wenn Fluidmark geht, funktioniert PhysX.



Sebi-69 schrieb:


> Borderlands 2: Ich habe die Dateien gelöscht, daraufhin ist das Spiel bereits beim starten abgestürzt. Nach einem neustart waren die Dateien plötzlich wieder da, also habe ich sie wieder gelöscht, dann hat auch das Spiel funktioniert allerdings ohne physx. Nach einer längeren Zeit ist dann das Spiel plötzlich abgestürzt. Dann habe ich die Dateien da wieder reingezogen, aber trotzdem noch abgestürzt. Hab dann Steam die Dateien überprüfen lassen und dann wurden 4 defekte Dateien gefunden und ca. 310mb runtergeladen. Bis jetzt funktioniert das Spiel, aber was soll ich probieren um physx zu aktivieren?


Steam offline stellen. Dann PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen, Spielen.



Sebi-69 schrieb:


> JX3 Benchmark: Ich verstehe den Fix nicht. Wo soll man den Starten und als Admin oder normal?


 Entpacken, einfügen und modifizierte .exe starten.



Sebi-69 schrieb:


> Batman AC: Ich habe den Fix als Admin bereits ausgeführt, aber funktionierte nicht. Dann habe ich den Fix im Editor geöffnet um zu gucken welche Dateien der löscht und hab die dann manuell gelöscht. Letztendlich hat Physx nicht funktioniert.


1. Batman AC fix, in Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 entpacken
2. Dabei wird die PhysXCore.dll überschrieben
3. Die batman-AC fix.cmd im Batman AC\Binaries\Win32 ausführen, dabei werden ein paar Dateien gelöscht
4. fertig

Seit Wochen versuche ich ein Account bei guru3d.com zu erstellen aber ich erhalte keine Aktivierungsmail, weis da jemand warum das so ist?


----------



## Sebi-69 (8. August 2014)

So ich habe das jetzt nochmal getestet.

JX3: Die Physx Option ist jetzt freigeschaltet, aber wenn ich auf starten klicke dann bleibt der Bildschirm einfach Schwarz und es kommt nichts.

Borderlands: Ich habe die beiden Dateien gelöscht und steam offline gestartet, außerdem habe ich noch in den Optionen die Physx Effekte voll aufgerissen und jetzt habe ich auch mehr Effekte. Trotzdem wird die Nvidia Karte nicht benutzt.

Batman AC: Das habe ich ja bereits probiert, aber jetzt hab ich da kein Bock mehr drauf.

Guru3d: Keine Ahnung


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. August 2014)

Das PhysX normalerweise nur auf einer Karte läuft ist mir bewusst.
Die Frage war ja auch ob es möglich (ob theoretisch od. praktisch) ist, die Berechnungen auf 2 oder mehr Karten zu splitten.
War ja nur ne Frage an dich, da du recht tief in der Materie steckst.


----------



## Sebi-69 (8. August 2014)

Ich habe gerade einen Versuch mit Movavi Video Editor gemacht und als ich am Ende auf Speichern geklickt habe und es Formatiert wurde. Springt plötzlich die Nvidia an und berechnet das Video. Das hat zwar nichts mit Physx zu tun, aber es ist ja interessant, dass ein Programm von alleine ohne Dateien zu löschen die zweite Grafikkarte lieber nimmt. An Gordon: Vielleicht kannst du das ja auch zum überprüfen der nvidia Karte nehmen, da es schon durch die Standardeinstellungen die Nvidia nutzt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. August 2014)

@ Sebi-69
Das Programm nutz wie Badaboom CUDA zur Berechnung 
Dadurch nutzt es automatisch die NV Karte wenn eine verbaut ist.


----------



## Sebi-69 (9. August 2014)

Danke ich habe mir auch schon auf der website von Movavi die Infos zu der Nvidia Kompatibilität angeschaut. Es war nur für mich soeine Überraschung, dass die Nvidia benutzt wurde, weil die sonst nur bei Fluidmark benutzt wird.


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. August 2014)

Springt bei entsprechender Software immer an 

Schickes WE ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. August 2014)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Das PhysX normalerweise nur auf einer Karte läuft ist mir bewusst.
> Die Frage war ja auch ob es möglich (ob theoretisch od. praktisch) ist, die Berechnungen auf 2 oder mehr Karten zu splitten.
> War ja nur ne Frage an dich, da du recht tief in der Materie steckst.


Neider unterbindet das nVidia ,so wie vieles. Daher nicht möglich.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (10. August 2014)

@Gordon
hab mir eine Asus GT 640 geholt, da Du sie auch für´s Physx nutzt, aber die Karte wird nur als Standart VGA erkannt. Anhand der Bios-Version konnte ich herausfinden, dass ein GK2xx Chip verbaut ist und laut dem Eingangspost nicht mit den vorhandenen Treibern funktioniert.
Wie hast Du dann die Karte dazu gebracht, dass Du sie für Physx nutzt?
Oder gibt es verschieden Ausführungen von der GT 640?


----------



## unLieb (10. August 2014)

Der gute Gordon, meine Wenigkeit und diverse andere Benutzer hier haben eine GT640 mit GK1xx Chipsatz!


----------



## The_Schroeder (10. August 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Neider unterbindet das nVidia ,so wie vieles. Daher nicht möglich.


 Extrem schade, die Möglichkeiten in Videospielen wäre heftig,..bzw die Effekte


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (10. August 2014)

Hier das BIOS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts bei mir aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (10. August 2014)

Jepp, und damit wirst du nicht in den Genuss von PhysX in Verbindung mit AMD kommen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, die Karte zurück geben/schicken und eine andere kaufen, aber vorab darüber informieren bzw. sicherstellen, dass du auch den GK1xx Chip bekommst. 

Obwohl wohl jetzt fast nur noch der GK2xx Chip im Umlauf ist.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (10. August 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Jepp, und damit wirst du nicht in den Genuss von PhysX in Verbindung mit AMD kommen


Hab ich mittlerweile auch kappiert.
Dachte nur, dass innerhalb der Graka Modellnummer es keine abweichenden GPU´s gibt.
Wieder mal eines besseren belehrt.
Ich gebe die Karte zurück. Danke für die Feststellung.

@OT
Bin schon am überlegen meine 7970 Lightning BE gegen eventuell die neuen GTX 880 ??? Modelle einzutauschen. Physx ist halt schon ganz geil


----------



## unLieb (10. August 2014)

Mach das. Wenn du mir dann deine Lightning verkaufst. Dann kann ich die endlich im Crossfire laufen lassen.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (10. August 2014)

Wie geil.
Hatte ein 7970 Lightning CF laufen.
WAr mir dann aber mit den Inputlag und den Mikrorucklern doch zu nervig.
Hoffe für Dich, dass Du weißt worauf Du dich einlässt.
PS: Gutes NT ist Voraussetzung. Im LN2 Bios zieht eine schon ca. 300W
Die gehen für ~150€ weg...


----------



## Sebi-69 (11. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand hier andere Probleme durch die physx Modifizierung bekommen? Bei mir stürzt Borderlands 2 aus unerklärlichen Gründen einfach nach ca. 20 min. ab. Ausserdem würde ich doch mal gerne die 9600 das physx berechnen lassen. Die beiden Dateien habe ich ja schon gelöscht, aber es funktioniert ja trotzdem nicht. Würde vielleicht eine Neuinstallation helfen? Oder bringt das auch nichts?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2014)

Komisch das es bei dir so viel Probleme macht. Du hast aber immer noch den 314.22 drauf?


----------



## aligh (14. August 2014)

hi also ich hab ja die gt640 von palit der gpu clock ist ja normal auf 902 meint ihr ich kan den auf 100 mhz übertakten also das er auf gpu clock 1000 läuft nun weis ich nicht ob er dafür genung strom bekommt oder besser gesagt stabiel laufen  werd (weil bei viedo convetieren ist ja der gpu auf 100%
) so hab ich gehoft ihn etwas schneller zu bekommen nur zu info er ist in ein pcie x4 drinne mein mainbord ist ja gigabyte ga970a-ud3 

hab am anfang nich gewust das es geht mit pshxy und amd sontzt hätt ich ein anders mainbord genommen


----------



## unLieb (14. August 2014)

Hä? CUDA funktioniert doch gar nicht. Welchen Sinn sollte es da machen den Takt anzuheben?


----------



## aligh (14. August 2014)

doch cuda geht mir dvdfab 100% hab soga oft viedo konvetier

kan dir gerne screenshots machen

gpu 100% auslastung cpu so 50-60% xD

und ja mein deutsch ist noch nicht soo gut sorry


----------



## unLieb (14. August 2014)

Okay, scheint in der Tat zu funktionieren. Ist dann aber die einzig mir bekannte Software wo CUDA funktioniert. Denn wenn du bei GPU-Z schaust, dann wird dort ja auch angezeigt dass kein CUDA verfügbar ist. 


Aber hast du mal getestet ob nicht deine AMD schneller rendert? Denn DVDFab unterstützt da ja auch AMD.


----------



## aligh (14. August 2014)

ja das schon aber ich zocke dan meinste mit den amd gpu xD hab ja amd fx 8350 4 kern render die ander 4 zum zocken xD

meinst das die gt640 das schaffen würde also wen ich den lüfter auf 30% lasse werd kommt er nicht uber 55c jetzt ohne ubertaktung gemeint

aber werd jetzt mal mein amd testen ob sie viel schneller ist xD


----------



## Sebi-69 (14. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal die 9600GT rausgenommen und die Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert, außer Physx da wusste ich nicht ob ich das deinstallieren soll. Aber die Spiele stürzen trotzdem noch ab, obwohl ich soeine halbe Lösung gefunden habe. Ich habe aber auch mittlerweile schon gehabt, dass in Chrome der Ton plötzlich gestottert hat und der Mauszeiger nicht mehr zu bewegen war. Mir kam das so vor als wenn der Pc dann kurz vor dem Bluescreen wäre. Obwohl ich auch schon Bluescreens hatte, aber ich meine nur als die Nvidia drinne war. Mein System spackt im Moment extrem viel. Das kam aber schon vor den Sachen mit dem Physx mod. Neu aufgesetzt habe ich das System ja bereits aber das hat auch nicht geholfen. Ich habe nun noch irgendwie 8 updates gemacht u.a. framework 3.5 und visual c++ 2010. Ich hoffe das dadurch eine Besserung in Sicht kommt.

Ich gucke jetzt erstmal ob es ohne den Nvidia kram funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2014)

Selbi gibt mal bitte komplette System Daten. Das heißt, Mainboard + Treiber,  AMD GPU + Treiber, andere Erweiterungskarten + Treiber und Windows 7 oder 8?


----------



## aligh (15. August 2014)

nur zu info wen ich die gt 640 übertakte auf 1000mhz steht dan so als gelber warn dreicke nivdia treiber regiert nicht mher naja egal werd es dan einfach so lassen ist ja auch nicht soo schlimm

ps was ist eingetlich mit das spiele metro 2033 soweit ich weis nutzt es ja nivdia physx


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2014)

Wenn du sie übertaktest solltest du dabei einen Monitor an die GeForce anschließen.


----------



## aligh (16. August 2014)

ahh okey xD

ne frage zocke momentan risen 3 lauft auch gut nur hab auf der nivdia grafikarte dan keine auslastung das spiele nutzt doch physx zumidenst sind da 4 physx sachen im den ordner drinne


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (23. August 2014)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob Metro Redux auch mit der hier beschriebenen Physx Methode funktionieren wird?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. August 2014)

Nein weiß ich noch nicht. Ist das Spiel schon erhältlich?


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (24. August 2014)

Release ist am 29ten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. August 2014)

Bevor es nicht da ist, kann ich es nicht testen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. August 2014)

Also hab Metro 2033 Redux grad mal mit meinem 7970 + GTX260 Gespann getestet läuft bei mir wunderbar mit Physx und dem aktuellen AMD Beta Treiber 14.7.


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (28. August 2014)

Dank Dir!

Toll, dass Du das übernommen hast. Danke noch mal für die Info!

Edit:
Eine Liste mit anscheinend kompatiblen Spielen - vielleicht können wir die Games prüfen die nicht im Eingangspost stehen und diese dann nachtragen, ob sie auch wirklich mit der hier beschriebenen Methode funktionieren.

So, Hybrid Phys'X work with:
7554
Alice: Madness Returns
Auto Assault
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Batman: Arkham City
Bioshock 1,2, Infinite, Brutal at Sea
Borderlands 2
Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Bet on Soldier: Blood Sport
Bet on Soldier: Blood of Sahara
Bet on Soldier: Black-Out Saigon
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Crazy Machines II
Cryostasis
Dark Void
Darkest of Days
Deadfall Adventures
EverQuest Next
Hot Dance Party
Hot Dance Party II
Mafia 2
Mars
Metal Knight Zero
Mercenary Ops
Metal Knight Zero Online
Metro 2033
Metro: Last Light
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Mirror's Edge
Need for Speed: Shift
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel
Sacred 2: Ice & Blood
Passion Leads Army
PlanetSide 2
Project CARS
QQ Dance 2
Rift
Rise of the Triad
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (GRAW2)
Unreal Tournament 3

3d Mark Vantage
3dMark06
PhysX FluidMark

Doesn't work:
ARMA 3
Assasins Creed IV
Batman: Arkham Origins
Star Citizen
Star Trek
Star Trek: D-A-C
CellFactor: Combat Training
Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt
CellFactor: Revolution
City of Villains
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Hawken
The Great Kulu
Mortal Combat Complite Edition
Warframe
Warmonger - Operation: Downtown Destruction
Velvet Assassin
The Secret World

Quelle:
http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/...h-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved-64.html


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. August 2014)

in ARMA 3 wird die offen zugängliche Physik Technologie verwendet die auch mit AMD Grafikkarten läuft, Planetside 2 verwendet soweit ich weiß eine neuere Version von Physx und läuft im Crossverbund nicht wurde aber auch schon häufig hier diskutiert. Bei Shift kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das Physx verwendet wird bei welcher eine Geforce Karte vorausgesetzt wird zumindest kann ich mich an kein Option erinnern, Fluid Mark läuft hingegen wunderbar mit einer AMD und Geforce Karte.

*Gordon-1979* mein Beileid, wünsch dir und deiner Familie viel Kraft für die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. August 2014)

Zur Info:

Die persönliche OT-Diskussion wurde ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. August 2014)

Danke pokerclock. Und danke dissi, kannst du mal nachschauen was das neue Metro für physx Dateien hat und welche Version dieses haben?


----------



## Basti 92 (2. September 2014)

Hallo ich bin es malwieder,

hat sich ja hier viel verändert seit meinem letzten Besuch.
Da ich gerade aufrüste, suche ich nach einer neuen Physx-Karte, denn ich denke die 9800GT wird inzwischen zu langsam werden.
Auf der ersten Seite ist ja nun auch eine Win8.1 Anleitung dabei. 
Anscheinend werden keine GK2XX Karten unterstützt, was ist denn mit GM Chips gehen dort alle?
Mein System wird eine R9 290X nutzen (Auflösung: 5200x1600) und dazu suche ich noch eine Physx-Karte.
Auf den letzen Seiten wurde anscheinend über die GT640 mit GK107 Chip gesprochen, und diese scheint hier auch im Umlauf zu sein. Wie ist denn der Verbrauch im Idle dieser Karten ca. 7W?
Was würdet ihr denn vorschlagen? Sie sollte ausreichend stark sein und im Idle so wenig wie möglich verbrauchen...

Achso als CPU kommt ein I7-4790K zum Einsatz soll ich diesem einfach die Physx berechnung überlassen und das Thema hat sich dann erledigt? 

EDIT1:
Zur Auswahl stehen diese beiden:
GT 640 GK107-300-A2 ca. 8W 52€
https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gt-640-gk107-synergy-edition-zt-60205-10l-a863846.html
GTX 750 Ti GM107-400-A2 ca. 7W 110€
https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-750-ti-zt-70603-10m-a1089812.html
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis oder ist die 640 die einzig "sinnvolle" Physx-Karte auf dem Markt?

Achso eine interresante Seite zum "Stromverbrauch aktueller und vergangener Grafikkarten".
Stromverbrauch aktueller und vergangener Grafikkarten | 3DCenter.org


EDIT2:
Hab mir mal die Shadder Einheiten der ganzen Karten angeschaut, und bin sogar zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass sich die Investition in eine GTX750Ti villeicht lohnen kann.
Alles bezogen auf meine aktuelle 9800GT mit 128 Einheiten. Denn anscheinend skaliert PhysX recht linear mit Shadder Einheiten und Takt.


Karte|Shadder|Leistung|Kosten|P/L|Komentar
9800GT|128|+0%|0€|-|Leider nichtmehr zeitgemäß verbraucht viel zu viel und ist irre "langsam"
GT640|384|+200%|52€|0,26|Sehr gutes P/L verhältnis, aber in wie weit die Leistung in der Zukunft ausreicht?
GTX750|512|+300%|90€|0,3|im Vergleich irgendwie der Verlierer
GTX750Ti|640|+400%|110€|0,275|Sehr gutes P/L verhältnis, gehen denn alle Maxwell? Kepler gehen ja keine 200er ChipsDer Arbeitsspeicher der Karten ist nach meinen Erfahrungen sowieso egal, mein Maximum waren 300MB in Borderlands2.
Aber wie Schaut es mit der Speicheranbindung aus? Ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von GDDR5 zu GDDR3 "messbar" oder "fühlbar"?


MfG Basti


----------



## unLieb (3. September 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Danke pokerclock. Und danke dissi, kannst du mal nachschauen was das neue Metro für physx Dateien hat und welche Version dieses haben?


 
Kann ich dir auch sagen. Hab beide Redux-Versionen. Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. September 2014)

Hab mein Metro 2033 grade geschafft zu zerschießen und hab eigentlich keine Lust das neu runter zu laden, war allerdings bisl angepisst die letzten Tage und habe deshalb nicht weiter hier gelesen, wenn ich aber später an den Rechner komm schau ich mir die Physxdateien und -Versionen an poste das fix.


----------



## unLieb (3. September 2014)

Mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. September 2014)

Jop das sind die richtigen Dateien .



Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin es malwieder,
> 
> hat sich ja hier viel verändert seit meinem letzten Besuch.
> Da ich gerade aufrüste, suche ich nach einer neuen Physx-Karte, denn ich denke die 9800GT wird inzwischen zu langsam werden.
> ...



Edit: 

Auf der ersten Seite hat *Gordon-1979* doch eine Vergleichstabelle in denen die Grafikkarten nach "Physxleistung" zum Verbrauch gelistet sind geschrieben. Die 9800GT ist mit einer Bewertung von acht wohl aufgrund des Leistungsverbrauch ziemlich ungeeignet. Die GTX750Ti ist völlig übertrieben um sie nur als Physx Karte zu nutzen, die GT640 steht mit einer Bewertung von fün sehr gut da.


----------



## unLieb (3. September 2014)

Gibt es hier keine Regel betreffend von Vollzitaten? *hust* 

Naja eine 9600 GT kann man allein schon vom Verbrauch nicht mehr als "Perfekt" bezeichnen. 

Strom kommt leider nicht nur einfach aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Basti 92 (3. September 2014)

Hallo,

die *9800GT* ist natürlich altes Eisen und verrichtet schon seit  mindestens 1,5 Jahren als PhysX-Kate und vorher auch als Graka ihren  Dienst. Da mein altes System komplett in "Rente geschickt" wird suche  ich eben "guten" Ersatz.
Die erste Seite habe ich schon in X-Versionen gelesen, die Tabelle natürlich auch schon verinnerlicht. Nur leider fehlen noch die 7XX Karten. Anscheinend empfehlen die meisten hier die GT640.
Dann halte ich mal Ausschau nach einer gebrauchten GT640^^

Ich melde mich sobald mein System Läuft oder vorher bei Problemen 


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2014)

Danke unLieb für die Info.

Basti 92 Totaler Blödsinn mit dem:


> Hab mir mal die Shadder Einheiten der ganzen Karten angeschaut, und bin sogar zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass sich die Investition in eine GTX750Ti villeicht lohnen kann.
> Alles bezogen auf meine aktuelle 9800GT mit 128 Einheiten. Denn anscheinend skaliert PhysX recht linear mit Shadder Einheiten und Takt.


Wo hast du den misst her??? Selbst PCGH nimmt meine Empfehlung an mit der GT640(GK107).
Eine GT640 hat 384 kerne, dein I7-4790K 8 Threads. Dadurch ist die GT 640 mehr als 20x Schneller als deine CPU. 
Selbst wenn du den I7-4790K auf 5.5 GHz auf alle Kerne setzt, ist die GT640 immer noch 5x Schneller beim PhysX berechnen!!!

Die PhysX Leistung bemisst sich aus: 
1. Viele CPU Kerne mit guter MultiThreading-Leistung 
2. Viele GPU Karten mit guter Rechenleistung und mind. 8x PCI-e
3. PPU mit 128 Bit Speicherinterface und mind. DDR3 VRAM

Ein Vergleich Metro LL:
Single HD 7950 WF3
AMD 8350 mit 430 GT : Min.FPS= 18, Max.FPS= 62, Avg.FPS= 31, Power= 380W, PPULast= 75% bei 37°C
AMD 8350 mit 640 GT : Min.FPS= 20, Max.FPS= 85, Avg.FPS= 43, Power= 370W, PPULast= 60% bei 30°C
Crossfire HD 7950 WF3
AMD 8350 mit 430 GT : Min.FPS= 15, Max.FPS= 100, Avg.FPS= 40, Power= 480W, PPULast= 80% bei 38°C
AMD 8350 mit 640 GT : Min.FPS= 16, Max.FPS= 118, Avg.FPS= 59, Power= 470W, PPULast= 69% bei 34°C


----------



## Basti 92 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

ich habe nie behauptet, dass eine CPU besser im PhysX Berechnen wäre, ich meinte nur villeicht reicht sie ja schon aus (wovon ich nicht ausgehe und mich sowieso nach einer kleinen Graka für PhysX umschaue).
Und deine Testwerte finde ich auch super, denn hier ist eine meiner Fragen angesiedelt:


> Crossfire HD 7950 WF3
> AMD 8350 mit 430 GT : Min.FPS= 15, Max.FPS= 100, Avg.FPS= 40, Power= 480W, PPULast= 80% bei 38°C
> AMD 8350 mit 640 GT : Min.FPS= 16, Max.FPS= 118, Avg.FPS= 59, Power= 470W, PPULast= 69% bei 34°C


Wie schaut es denn in der "Zukunft" aus? Hier sieht man ja schon, dass die Karte auch gerne mal gefordert wird.
Aber egal ich möchte nicht streiten du hast sowieso mehr Ahnung. Ich bin wieder froh wenn das alles am Ende wieder läuft^^

Und wie schaut es mit den GT640 (GK107-300-A2) Karten und UEFI aus weil auf "lange Bootzeiten" hätte ich keine Lust mehr.


MFG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. September 2014)

basti, ich hatte auch eine GTX 550 ti und eine Leistungssteigerung fand nicht statt, ehr war sie genauso schnell wie die GT 640.


----------



## aligh (3. September 2014)

hey also ich hab bei metro last light redux keine auslastung auf meiner gt 640 obwohl ich  physx an gemacht hab im spiele 

ps alle ander speile gehen mit physx bei mir broderlands 2 und alice


----------



## unLieb (3. September 2014)

Die Redux-Versionen haben andere PhysX-Versionen. Wurde schon vor 2-3 Seiten erwähnt. 

Da muss Gordon erst einmal schauen wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. September 2014)

Bei mir hat Physx ohne löschen von Dateien bei Redux geklappt, allerdings war das auch noch die Grundversion mittlerweile gibt es ja auch ein paar Patches, bei mir hat es allerdings das Spiel zerschossen und bisher hatte ich keine Lust nochmal zu downloaden.


----------



## aligh (3. September 2014)

aso okey dan hoffe ich mal das es bald gehen wird xD


----------



## Redstick81 (4. September 2014)

Hallo,

kann eine parallel zur ATI installierte Nvidia Graka für das Ray-traced 3D-Rendern in Adobe After Effects genutzt werden? Link: CUDA und AE CS6


----------



## unLieb (4. September 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat Physx ohne löschen von Dateien bei Redux geklappt,



Wenn man sich das Spiel aus illegalen Quellen holt. Bei Steam brauch man nur die reparieren Funktion nutzen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2014)

? Ich habe Metro Redux von Steam aber warum soll ich wenn Physx sofort funktioniert die reparieren Funktion nutzen?


----------



## unLieb (4. September 2014)

Warum reitest du dann darauf herum dass du dir dein Spiel zerschossen hast und du zu faul zum neu laden bist? Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht wenn es denn funktioniert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

*Mega Neuigkeiten:*

So ab heute kann mich nVidia mal kreuzweise.  
Denn der *314.22-v4.2* ist da!!!
*Dieser hat GK2xx support.*
Dabei habe ich den Treiber etwas verbessert, und ich finde, er läuft deutlich besser.
Ab Heute gibt es ein neuen Treiber pro Monat.
Bitte nicht wo anders hosten (hoch laden), da ich auf die Kohle angewiesen bin.
Spenden nehme ich auch gerne an.
Bin auch schon am Hochladen.


----------



## usarmy (4. September 2014)

Lohnt sich das als AMD User mal zu machen mit dem Physixmod?

Gibt es ne Liste welche Spiele Physix nutzen?
Kenn nur jetzt so spontan AC IV, aber geht ja nicht.

Hab eine R9 290 und noch n paar alte Nvidia karten rumliegen unter anderem 2x 8800GTX und ne GT640


----------



## unLieb (4. September 2014)

Immer diese Unselbstänidgkeit. 

List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PhysX | GeForce


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Ich werde auch den AIO raus nehmen und mich auf den 314.22-v4.x konzentrieren. 
Es ist viel Arbeit aber es macht Spaß und nvidia hat jetzt pech gehabt.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. September 2014)

Hallo,

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, benötigen die PhysX-Karten ein UEFI Bios um die Schnellstartfunktion von Win8(.1) nutzen zu können?
Denn die 6XX Reihe hat anscheinend nur ein normales Bios, nur manche Hersteller stellen inzwischen auch eine UEFI Version zur Verfügung, die man erst aufspielen muss.
Werden die 7XX Karten eigentlich schon mit den hier erhältlichen Treibern unterstützt? Diese hätten von Haus aus schon ein UEFI Bios.

Und Gordon VIELEN DANK, dass du uns die Treiber zurechtbiegst, ohne dich wären wir hier alle aufgeschmissen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Basti, die PPU nimmt 100%ig keinen Einfluss auf das Fast Boot. Bin jedenfalls Glücklich, das ich es hinbekommen habe. 
Denn ich möchte ungern auf alle Karten verzichten, und jetzt erst recht nicht.
Was jetzt gerade Nervt, den Treiber hoch laden, mit der kack Telekom Leitung, 2 MBit Upload sind halt nicht sehr schnell.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Da ist der Neue Treiber mit GK2xx Support:
314.22-v4.2.exe (356,09 MB) - uploaded.net
Bitte nicht wo anders hosten (hoch laden), da ich auf die Kohle angewiesen bin.
Spenden nehme ich auch gerne an.


----------



## unLieb (4. September 2014)

Was gibt es für Verbesserungen gegenüber dem v4.1 außer dass nun mehr Karten unterstützt werden? Lohnt sich der umstieg von 4.1 auf 4.2?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Habe die Datenbank angepasst und neue GPUs intrigiert.
Aber wenn der v4.1 läuft, kannst du denn erst mach drauf lassen und später updaten.
Da es Jeden Monat ein update jetzt gibt.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. September 2014)

Hallo,

vielen dank Gordon. das ist schonmal gut dass die PPUs Fastboot nicht beeinflussen!
Habe mir auch das Datenblatt zum 314.22 angeschaut und dieser unterstützt also nur die 6XX Karten. Demnach fallen alle 7XX Karten sowieso aus, wann wäre denn der Treiber für die Karten ungefähr bereit? Nur um abschätzen zu können ob ich warte oder eine 640 suche.



> Was jetzt gerade Nervt, den Treiber hoch laden, mit der kack Telekom Leitung, 2 MBit Upload sind halt nicht sehr schnell.


Ich fühle mit dir, von 2 Jahren war bei mit nur eine 750er Leitung möglich, den Upload konnte man komplett vergessen...

Wozu sollte man den Treiber anderswo hochladen? Ich verweise immer nur hierher.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Danke Basti, gibt einige die das machen ohne zu fragen. 

Da der 314.22 von mir Modifiziert wurde, zählen die Release Noten von nvidia nicht mehr.

Das sind das die ersten GPUs die gehen:

Folgende Karten werden Unterstützt:
*GTX 780, GTX 780 Ti, GTX 770, GTX 760, GTX 760 SE/750 Ti*
GTX TITAN
GTX 690, GTX 680, GTX 670, GTX 660 Ti, GTX 660, GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GTX 650 Ti, GTX 650, GT 645, *GT 640/GK2xx*, GT 630
GTX 590, GTX 580, GTX 570, GTX 560 Ti, GTX 560 SE, GTX 560, GTX 555, GTX 550 Ti, GT 545, GT 530
GTX 480, GTX 470, GTX 465, GTX 460 v2, GTX 460 SE v2, GTX 460 SE, GTX 460, GTS 450, GT 440, GT 430
GT 340, GT 330, GT 320
GTX 295, GTX 285, GTX 280, GTX 275, GTX 260, GTS 250, GTS 240, GT 240, GT 230
GT 140, GT 130
9800 GX2, 9800 GTX/GTX+, 9800 GT, 9600 GT, 9600 GSO, 9600 GS, 9500 GT, 9500 GS
8800 Ultra, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, 8800 GTS, 8800 GT, 8800 GS, 8600 GTS, 8600 GT


----------



## aligh (4. September 2014)

hey also wen ich sagen wir mal die gt 750ti kaufen würde kan mir jemand sagen um wie viel % die scneller ist als die gt 640 mir geht es um cuda wegen dvdfab um wie viel % wäre sie den schneller ungefähr xD hab an die gedacht 

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX750TI OC Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder die 
http://bora-computer.de/pc-komponen...-palit-gtx750ti-stormx-dual-2gb-dvi-mhdmi-vga

MFG alig


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. September 2014)

Cuda berechnet sich an der Leitung von den Streamprozessoren, DVDfab geht damit sehr gut um.


----------



## aligh (5. September 2014)

okey danke xD dan werd ich mit mal überlegen ob ich es mache oder nicht xD besser gesagt ob ich meine gt640 verkauft bekomme xD

MFG alig


----------



## Basti 92 (5. September 2014)

Hallo aligh,



> okey danke xD dan werd ich mit mal überlegen ob ich es mache oder nicht xD besser gesagt ob ich meine gt640 verkauft bekomme xD


Kommt ganz darauf an, was du noch dafür haben willst, und welcher Hersteller sowie Ausstattung die Karte hat.
Ich suche zum Beispiel eine.

EDIT:
Hab eine GTX750Ti von einem Kollegen für 75€ zum Freundschaftspreis bekommen.  (sobald seine 280x da ist)

Ist das SSD-Tool aus Beitrag 6 auch für Win8 aktuell?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2014)

Ach genau, gut das du mich daran erinnert, bei Windows 8.1 gibt es ja neue Einträge. Ändere ich nachher. Mal sehen wie alles bei Windows 9 läuft, werde es 100%ig testen. 30. Ist es so weit.


----------



## Basti 92 (5. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

Also monatilich kommen Updates zum Physx Mod. Wann ist ungefähr mit der Windows 9 Kompatibilität zu rechnen? Ich überlege gerade ob ich direkt auf Windows 9 umsteige und die 8.1 version auf mein Laptop packe...
Ist schon etwas zum 8.1 zu 9 Update durchgesickert, also ob es überhaupt eins giebt oder die Kosten (8 war/ist so schön billig^^).


MfG Basti


----------



## unLieb (5. September 2014)

Es ist noch nicht einmal eine Preview oder sonstiges von Windows 9 offiziell zum Download verfügbar und du fragst schon nach einem Windows 9 Support?


----------



## Basti 92 (5. September 2014)

War nicht so gemeint, eher ob er abschätzen kann anhand der Zeit die er für win8 beipielweise gebaucht hat.
6 Monate ein Jahr sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. September 2014)

Die developer Preview kommt am 30.09. Raus. Will sie dann genau testen.  Ach und ein neuer AMD Treiber ist auch da.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392555
Windows 9 ist kostenlos für alle Windows 7 und 8 User.


----------



## aligh (5. September 2014)

also wen ich mir eine gtx750ti kaufen dan von asus weil ich mit meine amd haupt gpu von asus sehr zufrieden bin und wegen 3 jahre garanti     ps die marke palit  will ich niewieder sehen xD

werd die auf 100 euro kommt werd ich mir die kaufen oder wen ich meine gt 640 fur 50 verkaufen kan xD


----------



## Basti 92 (6. September 2014)

Hallo,

Da nun endlich mein Mainboard mit Biosupdate wieder da ist, habe ich mal kurz versucht Hybrid Physx auf Win8.1 zum laufen zu bekommen. (mit der alten 9600GT)

Vorgehensweise:
Alle Dateinen gesammelt (schon gestern)
Vorbereitung also wie in Beitrag 2 alles auf manuell umgestellt. (Punkt 1 und 2)
Alle automatisch installierten Grakatreiber deinstalliert. (außer Intel HD)
Je Treiber neu gestartet.
Driver Sweeper zum bereinigen genutzt.
Je Treiber neu gestartet.
Nach neustart, durch Treiber Sweeper geschaut ob alles weg war, alles sauber.
AMD 14.7 installiert ohne Probleme neustart
nVidia 314.22-v4.2 installiert FEHLER neustart
9600GT noch mit "Microsoft Basic Display Adapter" im Gerätemanager 
Und kein NVidia Treiber ist installiert

Ich habe beim 3. Versuch ein Video gemacht und die Fehler abgespeichert. Leider habe ich gerade nur mein Handy (SGS2).

Villeicht liegt es malwieder an mir? 


im Anhang die Bilder.


----------



## unLieb (6. September 2014)

Den Fehler hatte ich auch. Hab dann einen Neustart gemacht, PhysX mod 0.3extended installiert, Neustart und dann lief es! 


P.S: Auf Bildern mit einer Auflösung von 640x480 Pixeln erkennt man sehr schlecht etwas. Also mal mit wenigstens 1 Megapixel statt 0,3 Megapixeln fotografieren. 

Wobei es Screenshots ja auch tun würden.


----------



## Basti 92 (6. September 2014)

natürlich würden es Screenshots auch...
nur dafür bin ich zu langsam...
daher war das mal ein Video in dem ich pause drücken konnte 

EDIT:
in den Windows Updates einfach den nVidia Treiber ausblenden oder?


Spoiler



nVidia - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.3 - NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT

Downloadgröße: 251,8 MB

Sie müssen ggf. den Computer neu starten, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.

Updatetyp: Optional

nVidia Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.3 software update released in July, 2014

Weitere Informationen: 
Driver Information

Hilfe und Support: 
Microsoft Support



EDIT2
Das Problem ist sie *Treibersignatur*
Lösung:
alles deinstallieren, neustart
Driver Sweeper, neustart
Amd installieren, kein neustart
treibersignatur abstellen


Spoiler



"Win+i" "shift" gedrückt halten und neustarten auswählen
erweiterte Optionen, Systemstartoptionen, neustart
beim start dien punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen


shutdown -a Verknüpfung anlegen
314.22-v4.2 als Admin installieren, shutdown abbrechen
treibersignatur abstellen


Spoiler



"Win+i" "shift" gedrückt halten und neustarten auswählen
erweiterte Optionen, Systemstartoptionen, neustart
beim start dien punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen


PhysX mod 0.3 extended als Admin installieren, 1, "enter"
Nach dem Neustart sollte alles funktionieren!
ENDE

EDTI3:
Ist das SSD Tool inzwischen aktualisiert? 
Dort steht noch Unterstützt Windows XP, Vista und 7 (X86/X64) und kein Win8(.1)

EDIT4:
Also die erste Runde BL2 (5200x1600) mit R9 290x und 9600GT als Bild.
Es schaut so aus als würde die Graka auf die Physx-Karte warten?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. September 2014)

Ach ja digitale Treibersignatur, die habe ich ganz vergessen. Da ich im Windows Testmodus mich befinde, vergesse ich das immer.
Den Windows Testmodus, kann ich *nicht* empfehlen, da mach sehr schnell sein Windows zerstören kann.
Daher rate ich ab, diesen zu nutzen.
Die Deaktivierung der digitale Treibersignatur ist schon richtig, aber man brauch es nur machen wenn man den 314.22-v4.2 installiert nicht beim PhysX mod 0.3 extended. Aber immer als Admin ausführen.

Werde ich noch hinzufügen:
"Win+i" gedrückt halten und Neustarten auswählen
erweiterte Optionen, Systemstartoptionen, Neustart
beim Start den Punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen, hochfahren.
Ist nur Temporär.

SSD Tool:
Datei erstelle die wie folgt lautet:
OptimizeWindows81SSD_v3*.cmd*


```
@echo off
Echo optimiere SSD windows 8.1
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 10000 >NUL
powercfg /hibernate off
sc config defragsvc start= disabled
schtasks /change /tn "\Microsoft\Windows\Defrag\ScheduledDefrag" /disable
fsutil behavior set disablelastaccess 1
fsutil behavior set disable8dot3 1
fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters" /v EnablePrefetcher /t REG_DWORD /d 3 /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters" /v EnableSuperfetch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOptimizeFunction" /v  OptimizeComplete /t REG_SZ /d No /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /f /v DisablePagingExecutive /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /f /v LargeSystemCache /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" /f /v ClearPageFileAtShutdown /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
REG ADD "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\WMI\Autologger\ReadyBoot" /f /v Start /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
:end
```
Das einfügen und als Admin ausführen.

Die 9600GT ist ja auch nicht die schnellste, ne PhysX-Karte ab 192 Recheneinheiten sollte es schon werden. 64 Recheneinheiten bei einer R9 290x ist schon etwas wenig. Ich habe eine MSI N640GT-MD2GD3/OC drin und die ist .

1. Seite wurde überarbeitet. Wenn man Treiberleichen löschen möchte kann man auch Display Driver Uninstaller nehmen. Gibt es bei Guru3d.com.


----------



## Basti 92 (7. September 2014)

Hallo,

SSD Tool hat funktioniert vielen Dank.
Die 9600GT ist eben nur ein Test ob alles funktioniert und das klappt malwieder alles super. Sobald die 750Ti frei ist wird gewechselt.
Und man muss nicht den Windows Testmodus nutzen um sich Windows zu zerschießen... geht auch mit ner ganz normalen Version  ist eben Windows.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2014)

*314.22-v4.3 ist da:*
http://ul.to/ddiihxww 
Bitte nicht wo anders hosten (hoch laden), da ich auf die Kohle angewiesen bin.
Spenden nehme ich auch gerne an.

*digitale Treibersignatur Deaktivieren:*
"Win+i" gedrückt halten und PC-Einstellungen ändern
Neustarten auswählen
erweiterte Optionen, 
Systemstartoptionen, Neustart
beim Start den Punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen, 
hochfahren.
Ist nur Temporär.
*Install nur als Admin !!!*

Diese Karten werden jetzt Unterstützt:

"NVIDIA GeForce GT 705"
"NVIDIA GeForce GT 720"
"NVIDIA GeForce GT 730"
"NVIDIA GeForce GT 740"
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 745"
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750"
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti"
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 "
"NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti"


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. September 2014)

Update Treiber!!!


----------



## aligh (14. September 2014)

Hi 
also ich bin jetzt am überlegen wleche ich kaufen soll etweder die gtx 750 ohne ti oder mit ti 
 gordon welche hersteller hätte du genomme ps die von palit sind am billigsten  aber ich hasse die marke xD(hab meine grüde dafür xD)
ich nutze ja auch oft dvdfab cuda und so xD

MFG Ali


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2014)

Bitte warte noch, da der Treiber bei jemand noch Probleme macht. Ich kann ihn nicht testen, da ich keine GeForce 7xx Serie habe.


----------



## holybabel (15. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen meinen PC demnächst mit ein paar neuen Komponenten auszustatten. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage welche neue Graka ich mir holen soll.

Derzeit habe ich eine Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum. Ist es nun sinnvoll eine Radeon R9 280X zu kaufen und die Palit als PhysX Karte oder soll ich lieber zu einer GTX770 greifen? Ist die GTX460 als reine PhysX Karte eventuell etwas zu groß? Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß HolyBabel


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. September 2014)

Teste doch erstmal die GTX 460, wie gesagt, den 314.22 v4.3 kann ich nicht Testen, da mir die GeForce 7xx Karte fehlt. 
Kaufen ist nicht, kein Geld.

Könnte jemand den 314.22 v4.3 mit einer GeForce 7xx Karte testen, ob dieser funktioniert???


----------



## Basti 92 (22. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

da ich gestern meine 750ti abholen durfte, wollte ich heute die 9800GT eigentlich nur austauschen.


> Könnte jemand den 314.22 v4.3 mit einer GeForce 7xx Karte testen, ob dieser funktioniert???


 Nur bei Problemen wüder ich die Grakatreiber erneut aufsetzen. Wo kann ich die v4.3 runterladen? Auf der ersten Seite ist sie noch nicht verlinkt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. September 2014)

Da ist er http://uploaded.net/file/ddiihxww
Probiere mal mit drüber installieren.


----------



## Basti 92 (22. September 2014)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Doch solange V4.2 problemlos funktioniert werde ich dabei bleiben.
Habe noch genügend andere Bausellen.
Villeicht ist genügend Zeit für benchmarks.

EDIT:
Also ich muss die Treiber neu aufsetzen und demnach werde ich v4.3 Testen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. September 2014)

wenn alles klappt, bekomme ich von PCGH eine GT 740 zum Treiber weiter entwickeln, also der Treiber stirbt nicht.


----------



## Basti 92 (23. September 2014)

*Information:* Getestet mit einer GTX750Ti 1GB (GM107) (N75T-1SDV-D5CWX)

Versuch 1 Drüberinstallieren Funktioniert nicht.
Problem Treiber wird zwar installiert  doch im Gerätemanager ist folgender Fehler (Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43))

Versuch 2 wie in Beitrag 2 den Treiber deinstalliert (also die Karte ausgebaut...)
Problem siehe oben.

Versuch 3 Deinstallieren sämtlicher Grafikkartentreiber und neuinstallieren der Software
*bei Gelegenheit*


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. September 2014)

Deinstalliere die Treiber mal mit Display Driver uninstaller.


----------



## Basti 92 (26. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, doch v4.3 läuft nicht.
Ich habe "Driver Sweeper" und oder "Display Driver uninstaller" versucht, alle Teiber waren definitiv entfernt.
Bei der Installation der Nvidia Software kommt die Nachricht:
"Der Herrausgeber der Treibersoftware konnte nicht überprüft werden."
"-> Diese Treibersoftware nicht installieren"
*"-> Diese Treibersoftware trotzdem installieren"* ausgewählt
Doch er installiert anscheinend nicht die Software, denn ich habe immer im Gerätemanager den Fehler:
"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)"

Möglicherweise stimmt irgendetwas mit der Datei nicht, könntest du sie bitte nochmal hochladen?
Oder hat irgendwer eine andere Idee?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2014)

Bin noch am arbeiten, eine inf Datei hat bei einigen Einträgen Probleme. 
Brauche noch ein paar tage, nVidia macht es einen nicht leicht.
Habe aber auch keine Test-Karte um es durchzutesten.
Problem ist, das ich die inf-Datei von den 314.22 mit dem 344.11 vermischen will, aber einige Einträge wollen nicht mitspielen.


----------



## Basti 92 (26. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon

von wo kommst du eigentlich ungefähr?
Ich komme aus Mainz, und könnte dir, wenn du aus der nähe kämst meine 750 zur Verfügung stellen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Franz01234 (27. September 2014)

Hallo Gordon

Wenn ich deine Posts richtig verstanden habe benutzt du den 314.22 WHQL Treiber als Grundlage für deinen Hybrid Phys-X Mod Treiber.
Um die GTX 700er GPUs zu unterstützen hast du ne gemoddede inf angefertigt weil der 314.22 Treiber zu alt ist und die 700er sonst nicht erkannt werden.

Nun meine Frage:

Wie hast du es geschafft Teile des 334.89 Treibers oder eines neueren Treibers in den alten 314.22er zu integrieren?
Die Nvidia 700er Serie besteht zwar aus alten Chips mit Kepler Architektur die mit dem 314.22 Treiber funktionieren, jedoch speziell die GTX 750 und die GTX 750Ti basieren auf einer Version der neuen Maxwell Architektur die erst mit dem 334.89 Treiber unterstützt werden. 

Bitte kläre mich diesbezüglich auf, bzw korrigiere mich falls ich was missverstanden hab.

mfg. Franz


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2014)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon
> 
> von wo kommst du eigentlich ungefähr?
> Ich komme aus Mainz, und könnte dir, wenn du aus der nähe kämst meine 750 zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...


Leider komme ich nicht aus der Nähe, Ferropolis liegt bei mir. Aber das ist toll ich mittlerweile unterstützt werde. 


Franz01234 schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon
> 
> Wenn ich deine Posts richtig verstanden habe benutzt du den 314.22 WHQL Treiber als Grundlage für deinen Hybrid Phys-X Mod Treiber.
> Um die GTX 700er GPUs zu unterstützen hast du ne gemoddede inf angefertigt weil der 314.22 Treiber zu alt ist und die 700er sonst nicht erkannt werden.
> ...


 Ein Treiber besteht hauptsächlich aus inf(Informationsdatei), cat(catalog Datei) und ini( configurationsdatei), der Rest ist Software und dlls. Ich verändere zur Zeit die Inf Dateien, dlls sind ja schon fertig. Dabei ist völlig egal was für Architektur der GPU ist, in den Inf, ini und cat sind nur zahlen und Buchstaben, so wie Beschreibung der Hardware. 
Da Nvidia viele Einträge ständig umbenennt, ist es schwierig die richtigen Einträge zu nutzen. Es ist halt extrem kompliziert und benötigt viel Zeit um Nvidias Treiber auszutrixen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2014)

Hier einem zum Testen:
314.22-v4.3.Beta2.exe (356,09 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## Basti 92 (28. September 2014)

Hallo,

Also auch der Beta Treiber funktioniert leider nicht. 3x Getestet (2x Display Driver Uninstaller, 1x Driver Sweeper).
Ich habe immer noch den Fehler: "Der Herrausgeber der Treibersoftware konnte nicht überprüft werden."
Es wird zwar anscheinend einen Treiber installiert, doch nun habe ich die Grafikkarte im Gerätemanager nicht unter "Grafikkarte" sondern unter "Andere Geräte" als "Display" installiert bekommen.
Mit dem Ausrufezeichen also Fehler: "Die Treiber für dieses Gerät wurden nicht installiert. (Code 28)"
Ausserdem wurde keine Nvidia Software außer Physx installiert.

Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2014)

Basti digitale Treibersignatur deaktivieren.


----------



## Franz01234 (28. September 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort Gordon

Ich dachte nur ich sage dir das, denn im Hybrid PhysX Thread bei ngohq.com meinte der Ersteller von Hybridiz dass die 750 und 750Ti nicht funktionieren würden.
Wenn du aber einen anderen Lösungsansatz hast, wünsch ich dir viel Glück den Treiber zum laufen zu bekommen, damit Basti92 auch GPU PhysX nutzen kann.

mfg. Franz


----------



## Basti 92 (28. September 2014)

Hallo, 

die Treibersignaturüberprüfung war natürlich deaktiviert.


----------



## Pitfall (28. September 2014)

Was für eine NVidia bräuchte ich, um Borderlands 2 mit meiner 7970 auf vollen Details zu genießen.


----------



## Basti 92 (28. September 2014)

Hallo Pitfall,

Borderlands 2 hat eigentlich nur einige Partikeleffekte, Tücher und Fluideffekte.
Doch ich hatte bei meinem alten Eyefinity Setup (3x1920x1080) nur zwischen 40-50FPS. Dies GPU-limitiert (HD6850).
Die 9800GT als Physx-Karte war normal zu ca. 15% ausgelastet und nur in extremen Situationen mit sehr vielen Fluideffekten höchstens bei 60%.
Die Frage ist, was soll noch alles mit der Karte gemacht werden? Möglicherweise stärker belastende Spiele? Oder andere Programme die Live eine Bildschirmaufnahme komprimieren (Bandicam).
Denn für nur ein Spiel lohnt sich der Aufwand eher nicht, doch darüber sollte ich nichts sagen.
Also im ersten Beitrag sind eigentlich alle Karten verglichen, Stufe 5 war für mich bisher ausreichend.


----------



## Pitfall (28. September 2014)

Ok, danke Basti. 

Also irgendwelche Bildbearbeitungen will ich nicht machen. Es ging mir ausschließlich um Games. 
Ich werde mir die erste Seite mal genauer anschauen. 
So wie ich es gesehen habe, sind da als Beschleuniger nur ältere und somit jetzt billige Grakas zu sehen.


----------



## Basti 92 (28. September 2014)

Ja, die dort aufgeführten Karten sollten auch problemlos funktionieren.
Doch der Verbrauch der alten Eisen ist im Idle nicht zu unterschätzen (9800GT~50W)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. September 2014)

Pitfall die geforce 6xx serie geht komplett mit mein Treiber. Diese kann man nicht als alt bezeichnen.
Franz01234 es gibt nur den einen Lösungsansatz, den 314.22 so zu modifizieren, das auch neue GPUs funktionieren.


----------



## Pitfall (29. September 2014)

@Gordon
Meinst du zB die GTX 650 mit 1GB für ca. €70,-(neu)?  

Oder ist die zu schwach auf der Brust?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2014)

Dein System wird für die GTX 650 zu langsam sein. Ein gt 640  reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Pitfall (29. September 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Dein System wird für die GTX 650 zu langsam sein. Ein gt 640  reicht völlig aus.


 
Ok, mein System: Asrock Z77; 3770k@4,5; 8GB G.Skill 2133, Asus 7970 CU, Netzteil 550 Gold+ etc. 

Wär das zu schwach?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. September 2014)

Ja ist es! Deine CPU ist Kategorie 4 und die GTX ist Kategorie 6, kannst du vergessen.
Kategorie 6 = mehr als 12 Kerne (nicht Threads!!)
Eine PhysX-Karte ist nur so schnell, wie das System Daten zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Ah, ok. 

Also GT 640


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2014)

Kannst auch eine GT 640 mit GK 2xx Chip nehmen, funktioniert in meinen Treiber.
An der 7xx Serie bin ich noch an der Arbeit, da es auch GT 740 gibt und auch ausreichen sollte.


----------



## Pitfall (30. September 2014)

Dann würde ich zu dieser greifen:

Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK208), 2GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (ZT-60209-10L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Basti 92 (30. September 2014)

Hallo,

Die Karte schaut gut aus, würde ich auch nehmen.
Doch ich habe die 750Ti billig bekommen und bin nun der Testvogel.
Ich musste heute mein System neu aufsetzen und wollte fragen ob ich v4.3 oder v4.3.Beta2 für diesen Versuch benutzen soll. Oder gibt es schon einen neuen?
(Natürlich gehe ich nach Beitrag 2 vor)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. September 2014)

Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK208), kannst du den v4.2 nehmen.
Nein gibt noch kein neuen, bin ab überlegen, was ist noch verändern kann.


----------



## unLieb (30. September 2014)

Schon eine Idee wie Starpoint Gemini 2 mit PhysX läuft? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach löschen oder wie?


----------



## Franz01234 (1. Oktober 2014)

Starpoint Gemini 2 benutzt PhysX 3 und funktioniert damit nicht mit Hybrid PhysX.
Es gehen nur Spiele mit PhysX 2.


----------



## Pitfall (1. Oktober 2014)

@Gordon
Danke nochmal für alles. TOP


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Oktober 2014)

Unlieb Vergleiche mal die Dateien mit xcom declassified, welche ich da gelöscht habe, vielleicht klappt das.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

Hast du schon einen neuen Treiber zum testen für mich? Bei der Installation der nVidia Systemsteuerung wird diese einfach nicht installiert. Demnach bekomme ich natürlich Fehler im weiteren Ablauf... Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2014)

Nächste Woche, will ich noch was testen. Dann sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ok vielen Dank,

ich mach noch einen Versuch mit Video, möglicherweise kann ich dann noch mehr sagen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Oktober 2014)

In den Anhang bekomme ich die Dateien nicht,
Schritt 1-9

Leider habe ich den Cursor nicht aufgenommen.
Also es schaut so aus als würde die Installation der nVidia Software Probleme machen.

EDIT:
Möglicherweise habe ich eine gerade den "Black screen of Dead" umgangen. Ich hatte keine Grafikausgabe mehr auf den Karten (vergessen die nVidia Karte auszubauen) doch die Intel HD4600 meines Prozessors hat noch ein Bild geliefert. Doch nochmal ausprobieren möchte ich das nicht...


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Oktober 2014)

Entpacke mal den Treiber nach C:\PhysX und dann starte die setup.exe. Mach davon mal ein Video.


----------



## Basti 92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

Also hier das Video:
Fehler_nVidia_Installation
Natürlich war die Treibersignaturüberprüfung abgeschaltet und alles sauber.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Oktober 2014)

Basti 92, hier eine Test Datei: nv_dispi.inf
Bitte ins C:\PhysX\Display.Driver , entpacken und überschreiben lassen (wenn nicht überschreibt, falscher Ordner).
Dann noch mal testen.


----------



## Basti 92 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

Danke, doch immer noch das selbe Problem. Habe auch ein Video davon gemacht.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich brauche eine GeForce der 7xx Serie, damit es weiter geht.


----------



## Basti 92 (15. Oktober 2014)

@Gordon
Ich werde die Woche noch meine 750Ti ausbauen und erstmal wieder die 9600GT nutzen bis du die Treiber fertig hast. Und die Karte wäre bis dahin natürlich frei.
Hattest du meine PM bekommen?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke basti, werde es mir noch überlegen. Thread habe ich bereinigen lassen dank der netten Moderatoren.


----------



## Basti 92 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja kein Problem,

melde dich einfach. Ich habe inzwischen wieder die 9600GT drinne und mit ihren 64 Shaddern ist die Karte eben zu langsam und verursacht "Mikroruckler" bei denen die 290X warten muss.

Wenn du dich entscheiden solltest, die Treiber nicht weiterzuführen gib bescheid, dass ich die 750Ti veräußern und eine ordentliche Karte aus der 600er Reihe suchen kann.


EDIT:
Wie ist der aktuelle Stand? Ich wollte mein System eigentlich bis Ende diese Jahres fertig bekommen. Im Moment überlege ich die 750Ti vor Weihnachten zu veräußern und um Neujahr, wo wieder viele "alte" Karten auftauchen mir möglicherweise eine 650Ti oder so zu angeln um für die Zukunft das "maximum", falls die Treiberunterstützung hier endet, zu haben.



MfG Basti


----------



## Pitfall (27. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt für PhysX ala Treiber die 650 Ti mit 2GB (non Boost?) für die Unterstützung einer einer AMD (bei mir 290X) die höchste NVIDIA Graka, welche funktioniert, ist?


----------



## Basti 92 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

also die Schnellste müsste der dickste nicht Marxwell Chip sein. Beispiel 780Ti oder ne Titan...
Doch ist selbst eine 640GT volkommen ausreichend. Ich würde GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0, und ne ordentliche Speicheranbindung, und geringen Verbrauch bevorzugen. Und meine Wahl fällt nur so übertrieben aus, da ich ca. 4k auf der GPU zusätzlich encoden möchte...
Bestenfalls ersparst du dir Experimente und mimmst eine 640GT.

@Gordon


> Wie ist der aktuelle Stand? Ich wollte mein System eigentlich bis Ende  diese Jahres fertig bekommen. Im Moment überlege ich die 750Ti vor  Weihnachten zu veräußern und um Neujahr, wo wieder viele "alte" Karten  auftauchen mir möglicherweise eine 650Ti oder so zu angeln um für die  Zukunft das "maximum", falls die Treiberunterstützung hier endet, zu  haben.


MFG Basti


----------



## Pitfall (27. Oktober 2014)

Also reicht für Games (BL Pre Sequel) um volle PhysX Leistung mit einer 290X zu genießen eine GT640 mit 2Gb (ca. €70,-) voll kommend aus?


Und dann hat man keine Probleme mit den aktuellen Treibern von AMD und Nvidia?


----------



## unLieb (27. Oktober 2014)

Es reicht auch eine mit 1 GB! Aber aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber kannst du nicht nutzen! Es funktionieren auch nicht alle PhysX-Spiele.


----------



## Basti 92 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Pitfall bitte lies den ersten Beitrag er ist aktuell! Und es gehen nicht irgendwelche Treiber. Wenn du Windows8 oder 8.1 nutzt bitte den 2. Beitrag beachten.
Wenn dann noch Fragen bestehen bitte wieder Schreiben ich Antworte gerne.
Beim Speicher ist die Anbindung und die Geschwindigkeit wichtiger als die Menge, 1GB ist ausreichend.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2014)

Basti leider gab es von PCGH noch keine Info, wann ich eine GeForce 7xx Serie bekomme. Wenn das passiert, werde ich Bescheid geben.


----------



## Sebi-69 (5. November 2014)

Moin Gordon,

ich habe meinen PC mal wieder zum laufen bekommen. Der Arbeitsspeicher hatte einen Defekt deswegen musste der erstmal neu und bei cyberport dauert das irgendwie ziemlich lange. Naja ich habe mir jetzt also wieder gedacht die 9600GT einzubauen. Ich habe es mit dem 4.1 Treiber vom ersten Beitrag versucht aber der sagt während der Installation irgendwas mit Fehler 1060 oder so. Und da steht Dienst nicht gefunden oder so ähnlich. Gibt es einen unterschied zwischen 4.1 und 4.2? Ich lade nämlich gerade 4.2 runter und versuche es damit dann noch mal.
Mein System: i5 4670K, 16gb ram, GA-Z97X-Gaming7, Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce 2gb, nvidia 9600GT, SSD und HDD, sonst keine PCI Geräte und als OS Win 7 SP1

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2014)

4.2 ist update der Datenbank und Bugfixes.


----------



## Sebi-69 (6. November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal 4.2 ausprobiert und da kommt auch der Fehler 1060. Da steht dann nur das der angegebene Dienst nicht existiert. Was ist das für ein Fehler und wie kann ich den beheben?


----------



## Basti 92 (6. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss das erstmal fragen. Hast du die automatische Treiberinstallation/Updates und die Treibersignaturabfrage deaktiviert es als Admin installiert? Waren wirklich alle Treiberreste vorher deinstalliert? Die Fragen stelle ich mir immer wenn irgendwas nicht passt...
Zur Not nochmal Beitrag 1 lesen. Hier war mein letzter Versuch mit Windows7 doch der ist schon etwas älter, ich würde zwar so vorgehen nur die neusten Packete von Beitrag 1 nutzen.
(Ich denke dass dein Fehler irgendwo bei der Deaktivierung des nVidia controlpanels liegt. Das geht nicht wenn es erst garnicht installiert wurde, weil automatische Treiberinstallation/Updates oder die Treibersignaturabfrage noch aktiviert oder nicht als Admin gestartet wurde...)


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2014)

Wenn nicht nimm Display driver uninstaller und entferne den Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## Sebi-69 (6. November 2014)

@ Basti 
Ne ich habe nicht die Automatischen Treiber updates deaktiviert. Ich weiss auch nicht wie das geht. Ich habe den physx mod als admin gestartet und bei dem Treiber selber fragt der ja sowieso nach dem admin Recht.

Ich habe aber mit DDU die Treiber beide mit neustart deinstalliert.

Was muss ich denn jetzt genau machen?


----------



## Basti 92 (6. November 2014)

Hallo,

als erstes Nochmal Beitrag 1 *lesen* dieser ist aktuell!

*Automatischen Treiber updates deaktivieren*
Systemsteuerung -> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente -> Windows Update -> Einstellungen ändern -> Nach updates Suchen, aber Zeitpunkt zum Herrunterladen und nstallieren manuell festlegen
Daraus folgt, dass du immer wenn du Updates machen möchtest, dir die liste anzeigen lassen und die nVidia ausblenden musst!

Alle treiber deinstallieren und bereinigen
Neustarten
die nVidia Karte darf jetzt selbstständig keine treiber mehr bekommen haben!
AMD Karte installieren
Neustarten, nach dem Bios direkt "F8" immer wieder drücken bis ein Fenster erscheint. Dort kannst du irgendwo einen Punkt auswählen der "Treibersignaturabfrage deaktivieren" oder so ähnlich heißt.
Dann das nVidia Packet als Admin installieren hier sollten keine fehler auftreten
am Ende steht im Fenster was nach dem automatischen Neustart zu machen ist.


MfG


----------



## Sebi-69 (6. November 2014)

Automatische updates habe ich generell aus, also war die Einstellung schon richtig aber das mit F8 wusste ich nicht.

Es funktioniert endlich  Borderlands kann ja so schön aussehen. Überall liegen Partikel rum wie geil 

Funktioniert die Nvidia Karte eigentlich nur für Physx?

Bei Batman AC wird die Karte bis zu 80% ausgelastet  Danke an alle die an diesem Mod Treiber beteiligt sind.


----------



## Basti 92 (7. November 2014)

Hallo,

Teste mal JX3Benchmark mit entsprechendem Physx mod wenn dieser "Hardware Physx ON" anzeigt läuft alles richtig.
Bei einem leistungsstarken i5 läuft softwarephysx auch nicht schlecht. Es könnte sein, dass du noch in manchen Spielen wie Borderlands PhysX .dll Dateinen entfernen oder umbenennen musst.
Also natürlich funktionieren auch Benchmarks usw damit doch wären sie dann nichtmehr vergleichbar.
Programme wie Bandicam also Hardware Encoder sind sehr genial wenn man große Auflösungen in echtzeit aufnehmen und encodieren möchte.

Achte mal mit GPU-Z darauf, wie sich deine Karten verhallten. Mir ist die 9600GT zu langsam, es entstehen sozusagen "Mikroruckler" in Borderlands 2 und die 290X wartet also hat 100% für x Frames dann 0% für x Frames Auslastung obwohl die 9600GT nur bei 70-80% arbeitet also Physx lastet nie zu 100% aus.
Hier mal ein Bild aus einem früheren Beitrag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Basti


----------



## Sebi-69 (7. November 2014)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe JX3 runtergeladen und auch den fix aber ich weiss nicht wo ich den fix reinpacken soll? Ich hab den fix einfach bei den JX3 Ordner reingepackt und die alte .exe ersetzen lassen. Dann kommt zwar die Option für physx aber wenn ich den test starte wird der Bildschirm schwarz (nur der haupt Monitor) und wenn ich esc drücke ist JX3 weg.

Kann jemand noch mal eine detailliere Anleitung wie man den fix installiert schreiben?

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. November 2014)

Dann macht dein Antivirus Probleme und löscht die exe.


----------



## Sebi-69 (7. November 2014)

JX3 läuft überhaupt nicht egal ob mit oder ohne fix egal ob avast an oder aus ist.

Fluidmark dagegen läuft wunderbar  beide Karten sind gut ausgelastet (AMD 98%, NVIDIA 80%) und die fps liegen so bei 148/149 mit Full HD, 8X MSAA, multithread physx und async mode.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2014)

Lade jx3 noch mal runter, scheint ein Fehler drin zu haben.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (11. November 2014)

Hey Gordon.

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Arbeit an diesem Thread.

Kannst du mir ne NV empfehlen die optimal zu ner 290x passt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. November 2014)

Eine GT 640, mit 128 bit Speicherinterface und GDDR5.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (13. November 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Da hab ich dann nur die hier gefunden:

EVGA GeForce GT 640 Rev. 2.0 1024MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Da ich aber nicht so der Fan von dem Teil bin tendiere ich eher zu dieser hier:

Zotac GeForce GT 640 (GK107) Zone Edition 2, 2GB DDR3, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-60207-20L) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich (EU)

Macht es denn einen nennenswerten Unterschied das die von mir auserkohrene 640er nur GDDR 3 hat?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2014)

Such dir eine aus:
PCIe mit Chiphersteller: nVIDIA, GPU (nVIDIA): GT 640 (GK208)/GT 640 (GK107), Speichergröße: ab 1GB, Speichertyp: GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (15. November 2014)

Danke. Du weist nicht zufällig welche davon die leiseste ist oder?


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (15. November 2014)

... und von den Karten hat übrigens KEINE 128bit wie von DIR vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2014)

Ich habe leider noch kein 740 da, um den Treiber dazu anzupassen. Diese hat jetzt 128 Bit bei GDDR5.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (18. November 2014)

Na dann warte ich halt noch


----------



## Ioerror (22. November 2014)

Guten Abend,

Für mich hat es sich nun ergeben, dass ich mich der Sache mit der zweiten Grafikkarte annehme.
Leider nicht ohne erhebliche Hürden.

Ich habe Windows 8.1 installiert, habe eine Radeon R9 200 Serie sowie eine GTX660 verbaut. .Ich bin den Anleitungen gefolgt Sowie die für Windows 7 noch die für 8.1 funktionieren bei mir problemlos. Habe zwichenzeitig uminstalliert: W8.1 -> W7 -> W8.1
Momentan habe ich Windows 8.1 am laufen. Entweder blicke ich nicht ganz durch die Anleitungen durch oder weiß der Teufel was. Zuerst habe ich nur die Anleitung für W8.1 befolgt. Danach nochmals die für W7. Dann auf Windows 7 umgerüsstet und nochmal die obige befolgt (Physx funktionierte garnicht) . Letzteres wieder W8.1 rauf und die obige AIO Treiber sowie den nVidia 314.22-v3 und PhysX mod 0.3 extended installiert. GPUz zeigte mir bis eben noch auf beiden Grafikkarten PhysX an. Weder das C-Controlcenter von AMD noch die Nvidia systemsteuerung funktionieren. GPUz funktioniert aus unerklärlichen Gründen auch nicht mehr. Eine Neuinstallation des CCC hat nicht geholfen. 

Vileich kann mir jemand von euch hier weiterhelfen oder mir ggf. einen Ratschlag geben.
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


Gruß Ioerror


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2014)

Ist das CCC in Software und Programme gelistet?
fährt der dienst vom CCC mit hoch? 
Welcher AMD Treiber ist es denn??
Warum hast du nicht den 314.22-v4.1 genommen?


----------



## Ioerror (23. November 2014)

Hi, 

habe nun nochmal den Schritt "Installationsanleitung vom nVidia 314.22-v4.x" befolgt.
Soweit funktioniert alles. Ich kann das CCC wieder aufrufen und habe den neusten AMD treiber drauf (Beta).

So sollte es (siehe Screenshot) passen oder ?


Gruß 
Ioerror


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2014)

Ja das ist richtig so. Prima das es geklappt hat.


----------



## Ioerror (24. November 2014)

Hi,

vielen Dank nochmals !  

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch.

Wird bei Spielen , welche PhysX unterstützen , automatisch die zweite Grafikkarte genutzt oder muss man etwas manuell "modifizieren" damit die Spiele mit PhysX laufen ?
Ist die Zusammenstellung der R9 mit einer 660 Gtx gut oder bringt es sogar weniger durch eventuelle drosselungen durch die Gtx 660 zur R9? 
Ich spiele zur Zeit Far Cry 4 auf ultra Settings mit ~80 FPS
Bei Arma3 gibt es im Multiplayer schoneinmal arge Probleme.


Gruß
Ioerror


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Loerror erste Seite, hast du viele Antworten zu deinen Fragen. Wie Leistungsindex, oder mods für physx Spiele.
Bei arma, gute Frage. Was für Probleme sind es denn?


----------



## Ioerror (26. November 2014)

Hi,

Bei Arma 3 fallen die FPS bei vielen Explosionen (Ich tippe auf PhysX effekte) auf unspielbare ~10 FPS ab .


Gruß
Ioerror (ioerror)


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (27. November 2014)

Hey Gordon ich hätte da auch nochmal eine Frage.

Kann man den ganzen Spaß auch mit ner R9 295X2 machen?

Grüße


----------



## unLieb (27. November 2014)

Warum sollte man das nicht können sollen? Die AMD-Karte spielt doch keine Rolle!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. November 2014)

Loerror, das war vorher nicht? 
Shane, 4 AMD GPUs mit einer dual GPU GeForce ist theoretisch möglich.


----------



## Basti 92 (30. November 2014)

Hallo,

Nochmal die lästige Frage, gibt es schon bearbeitete Treiber oder "neue Betatreiber" für die Maxwell Chips?
Denn ich muss nun auf die 750Ti umsteigen oder mir eine andere Karte suchen, denn die 9600GT habe ich nun vererbt.
Wird denn noch am neuen Treiber gearbeitet oder soll ich die 750Ti loswerden solange sie noch "etwas" wert ist?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Dezember 2014)

Leider gab es von PCGH keine Informationen zur GT 740, daher bin ich auch etwas ratlos.


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Gordon,

am besten wäre es, wenn eine 750 zur Verfügung gestellt wird, da diese einen Maxwell chip besitzt. Den Kepler hast du ja schon in der 6XXer Reihe hinbekommen.
Eine 740 scheint nur eine umgelabelte 650 zu sein, was auch keine Energieeinsparungen bringt. Da wäre Maxwell schon wesentlich besser.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann nur nachfragen, zur Not, kannst du auch noch Druck machen.


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (3. Dezember 2014)

Einfach nochmal ein dickes DANKE an Gordon das du den Thread erstellt hast und dich auch so lange nach der Erstellung noch super darum kümmerst.


----------



## aligh (7. Dezember 2014)

hey xD sory wen ich jetzt frage ich war lange nicht mher onn geht der pshxy mod bei Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel  ich würde mich freuen wen ja xD
MFG alig


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich verfolge dieses Thema weil es mich interessiert, wer weiss vielleicht will ich auch mal ne AMD Haupkarte und würde mich freuen über PhysX Support.

Die GTX750(ti) ist eigentlich auch eine MEGA Karte für PhysX! Ausreichend Power und sehr sparsam.

Leider kann Gordon nicht am Support arbeiten, da er keine solche Karte besitzt. Support wird aber hier von vielen Usern gewünscht wie ich das lesen kann!

Warum sammelt ihr denn nicht einfach mal Spenden und kauft Gordon einfach eine GTX750(ti) ?

Ich bin ehrlich, es regt mich ein klein bisschen auf, dass jeder nach einem solchen Support fragt und sich auch schriftlich bei Gordon für seine Arbeit bedankt... aber mal etwas geben? Noch nix davon gelesen!

Hier aber mal mein Angebot: wenn nächstes Jahres neue low-end Maxwell-Karten kommen (in 16nm oder gar nur ein GM207, also optimierter GM107...), welche eine Strommässig sparsamere Ablöse für meine GTX750ti wäre, werde ich mir eine solche zulegen und meine GTX750ti an Gordon spenden (wenn es bis dato noch keine hat)! Er hat es sich verdient!


----------



## unLieb (7. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass wie ich mitbekommen habe PCGH keine PayPal-Links oder ähnliches in der Signatur oder den Themen gestattet. Ich denke wenn es einen solchen öffentlichen Link geben würde, dann würde auch mal öfters "Spenden" kommen. 

Denn einfach so kommt man nicht so schnell auf die Idee als wenn im Thema ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wird.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Dezember 2014)

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, kann ich mal nachschauen.
arcDaniel,  von Gluksi hatte ich Windows 8 Key Geschenk bekommen, das ist das einzigste für die lange Zeit. (Und noch mal danke an Gluksi) 
Von PCGH habe ich nichts geschenkt bekommen, wo ich 3 x in der Zeitung war und für über 500K Klicks gesorgt habe!! 
Die 2 nVidia von PCGH habe(GT 430 und GT 640), sind nur Leihgabe.
Meine kosten sind nicht ohne, den das Hosten, kostet mich auch jeden Monat 10€, was auch niemand Zahlt!


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, kann ich mal nachschauen.
> arcDaniel,  von Gluksi hatte ich Windows 8 Key Geschenk bekommen, das ist das einzigste für die lange Zeit. (Und noch mal danke an Gluksi)
> Von PCGH habe ich nichts geschenkt bekommen, wo ich 3 x in der Zeitung war und für über 500K Klicks gesorgt habe!!
> Die 2 nVidia von PCGH habe(GT 430 und GT 640), sind nur Leihgabe.
> Meine kosten sind nicht ohne, den das Hosten, kostet mich auch jeden Monat 10€, was auch niemand Zahlt!



Ich habe schon so manche Hardware gespendet (Hauptsächlich an Linux Leute) und auch Bares ging schon weiter! Wenn mich ein Projekt interessiert und es selbst nutze und meist sogar umsonst, dann finde ich einen Support deren Leute selbstverständlich.

Was ich schade finde, dass eigentlich "so wenig" Support von PCGH kommt. Gerade beim Hosten könnten die bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Meinen Respekt für deine Arbeit!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich mache das schon seit 2009 und Spenden, würde danach gefragt (per PN) , hab auch Alternativen genannt aber das wars dann auch. Finde ich sch...


----------



## Sebi-69 (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin, 
wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem neuen Omega Treiber aus? Kann man den ganz normal aktualisieren ohne das alles kaputt geht?

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## unLieb (11. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 10. Fertig (der AMD Catalyst kann immer upgedatet werden, Nvidia Treiber nicht.)




Wer lesen kann und so ... und falls du nun meinst, dass der Omega-Treiber was ganz "besonderes" ist ... hmmm NÖ!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich kann mich nur unLieb anschließen, nutze auch den 14.12 (Omega) Treiber und Physx ist OK.
Und nur als Info, der Omega treiber bringt nur bedingt Neuerungen (kaum neuerungen mit ner 290x). Der ist allein da um vor Weihnachten noch einige 285 zu verkaufen und dann werden warscheinlich 2015 auch die 285 Features auf den anderen Karten freigeschaltet...


MfG Basti


----------



## unLieb (11. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du Downsampling als keine "Neuerung" bezeichnest ... okay. Ich finds geil und bin ein wenig angepisst dass ich es noch nicht nutzen kann!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Dezember 2014)

Downsampling zählt aber nur für die 290 oder besser. Daher keine Erneuerung.


----------



## DoGyAUT (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo!

Ich hätte eine Frage bzgl dem Support der NV Karten.

Dort steht: "GT 640/GK2xx, GT 630"

Ich habe hier diese GT 630 rumliegen: https://geizhals.at/gainward-geforce-gt-630-gk208-silentfx-2920-a958997.html

Wird von der GT 630er nur der GF108 unterstützt? Ist leider nicht ganz ersichtlich.

Ich möchte diese mit meiner R9 290X paaren, aber die hat ja nur 64bit, bin mir da nicht sicher wie gut das laufen wird.

PS: Hatte es früher schon einmal probiert, aber da gab es noch keinen Support für GK208, bin erst jetzt wieder darauf gestoßen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2014)

Testen, der 4.2 müsste funktionieren.


----------



## aligh (16. Dezember 2014)

hallo okey  ich hab mir heute das neu broderlands gekauft aber das physx einstelung bleibt auf aus und ist schwartz markier kan ich also nich ändern


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hast du die Dateien gelöscht? Siehe erste Seite.


----------



## Basti 92 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ist in GPU-Z die Physx verfügbarkeit angezeigt? Und funktioniert der JX3 Benchmark (natürlich mit Fix)? Also hast du im JX3 Benchmark ab ca. einem Drittel GPU Auslastung auf der Physx Karte?

Wie Gordon schon oben geschrieben hat, musst du nur die im ersten Beitrag genannten Dateien Löschen.


> *Borderlands 2* , PhysXCore.dll und PhysXDevice.dll löschen



Somit müsste die Physx Auswahl im Menü freigeschaltet sein.

Falls doch nicht kannst du die Physx Stufe in der .ini anpassen.


Spoiler



C:\Users\USERNAME\Documents\My Games\Borderlands 2\WillowGame\Config\WillowEngine.ini
PhysXLevel=0 <- (low)
oder
PhysXLevel=1 <- (mid)
oder
PhysXLevel=2 <- (high)


 Und falls Steam die Dateien wieder herstellt usw musst du die Überprüfung für das Spiel ausstellen.


MfG Basti


----------



## aligh (17. Dezember 2014)

ahh okey es hat geklapt scheinbar hat steam die gelöschten  daten irgendwie wiederhergestellt aber jetzt lauft es wieder perfekt xD


Ich hab aber jetzt manchmal so Schlehe fps weiß nicht warum Auslastung auf der nivdia ist ja zwischen 30-60%


CPU fx8350 
GPU r9 290
Gpu2 gt640 von palit 128bit
Pshxy auf ultra (aber der 2 läuft perfekt verstehe ich nicht

kan es sein das mein gt 640 zu schwach dafür ist würde sich eine gtx 750 ti lohnen ?
weil die grafikarte ist in pcie x4 2.0 von speed her drinne


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

also wie in einem früheren Beitag von mir Beschrieben, scheint es so als würde Physx keine Grafikkarte zu 100% auslasten, egal wie schwach sie ist. 30-60% sind schon gut... im Anhang ein Bild von meiner alten 9600 und BL2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es scheint so, als würde die GPU auf die Physx Karte warten. Kannst du natürlich genauso testen wie ich, also mehrere GPU-Z Fenster parallel im Hintergrund/Zweitmonitor und dann eine Runde Spielen.
Ich hatte mal die Diagramme Pixelgenau übereinander gelegt, doch es entsteht keine Abhängigkeit zwischen der Physx-GPU zur Render GPU.

Die 750Ti lohnt sich nicht da sie noch nicht unterstützt wird! Wenn, dann würde ich zur 650Ti wechseln die fast gleichwertig mit der 750Ti ist bis auf die Leistungsaufnahme. Doch ist das immer noch oversized, die 640 reicht aus!

Ich denke, dass die Datenübertragung einfach zu lange baucht und so Microruckler entstehen, ähnlich einem SLI oder Crossfire System. Denn wir betreiben ja auch ein Multi GPU System.
PCI-E 3.0 könnte die Lösung sein, denn ab hier wurden auch z.B. die Crossfire-Bridges entfernt und alles läuft über PCI-E 3.0.

Bevor du eine Karte kaufst, erstmal hier nachfragen ob diese überhaupt unterstützt wird! Und ohne ein Mainboard das mindestens 2x PCI-E 3.0 x8 zur Verfügung stellt, würde ich es sowieso nicht versuchen.


MfG Basti


----------



## unLieb (4. Januar 2015)

Man kann auch einfach den MSI Afterburner nehmen und sich die Daten per OSD InGame anzeigen lassen. 

Da braucht man dann nicht mit GPU-Z und nem zweitem Bildschirm herum spielen.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Kann man wirklich die Daten als Graph anzeigen lassen? Um Abhängigkeiten zu erkennen.
Aber bestimmt auch eine Möglichkeit.


MfG Basti


----------



## unLieb (4. Januar 2015)

Als Graph habe ich noch nicht probiert. Aber mir reichte bis lang immer die Anzeige in Prozent.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Januar 2015)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wie in einem früheren Beitag von mir Beschrieben, scheint es so als würde Physx keine Grafikkarte zu 100% auslasten, egal wie schwach sie ist. 30-60% sind schon gut... im Anhang ein Bild von meiner alten 9600 und BL2.
> 
> ...



Siehe mal meine Sig. also meine GTX750ti wird bei Batman AO bis zu 80% Ausgelastet! und es gibt auch keine Ruckler, trotz nur 4x PCI-E 2.0!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Januar 2015)

Mit RTSS kann man OSD oder per Rainmeter sich ein Skin schreiben , da geht es auch.
PCI-e 4.0 reicht immer aus für PhysX.


----------



## HolzheimerJung (13. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit, 

wollte mal nachfragen was die Unwirtschaftlichkeit der gtx 285 als Beschleuniger-Karte ausmacht. 
Im moment läuft sie bei mir im System noch als Hauptkarte, aber morgen kommt eine R9 280 und da kam mir die Idee die 285 als Physx-Karte zu benutzen.
Würde das überhaupt Sinn machen?
Falls mir troz SUFU die Antwort auf die Fragen entgangen sein sollte, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.
Ansonsten vorab schon mal Dank an den TE fürs erstellen, pflegen und evtl Hilfestellung zu meiner Frage.
Es grüßt der Holzheimer


----------



## unLieb (13. Januar 2015)

Die Unwirtschaftlichkeit liegt wohl in der recht hohen Leistungsaufnahme der GTX 285. 

Ich persönlich würde jede Karte welche mehr als 100 Watt Leistungsaufnahme unter Last braucht, als Unwirtschaftlich bezeichnen. 

Wenn für dich der Strom aber nur aus der Steckdose kommt, und dein Netzteil entsprechend "potent" genug ist, dann immer zu!


----------



## HolzheimerJung (13. Januar 2015)

Hm, ich hab zwar 750 Watt zur Verfügung, aber die 285 nimmt sich tatsächlich so einiges.
Welche Karte würde denn mit der Neuen überhaupt Sinn machen, denn so ne alte Karte wie die 8xxxer oder 9xxxer kann man sich ja gebraucht doch recht günstig schiessen.


----------



## unLieb (13. Januar 2015)

Guck doch welche Karte Gordon hat. In seiner Signatur steht eine GT 640. Die hat er hier glaube auch mehrfach empfohlen. Ich selber nenne auch eine GT 640 mein Eigen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Januar 2015)

Nur für den Fall, dass es auf den letzten 395 Seiten noch nicht beantwortet wurde: was genau bedeuten die Stufen bei den Grafikkarten? Ich habe eine R9 280, was ja im Prinzip eine 7950 ist, und in Stufe 5 liegt. Bedeutet das, dass ich mir eine Geforce mit  Stufe 5 aussuchen muss? Ich habe hier noch eine alte 9500 GS rumliegen, welche ja in Stufe 1 liegt. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass diese die 280 zu stark ausbremst? Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich die GT 630 nehmen würde, welche ja in Stufe 4 liegt?
Kann ich mit der 9500 GS trotzdem noch etwas anfangen? Vielleicht auch nur testweise, ob mein System das so mag


----------



## unLieb (14. Januar 2015)

Steht doch eigentlich alles da! 

Stufe 5 für einen Quad Core und einer AMD HD 7950/70.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
bringt PhysX einen deutlichen Leistungsschub bei meiner Hardware?


----------



## unLieb (16. Januar 2015)

Nur bei Spielen die dies unterstützen!


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. Januar 2015)

Kann ich eigentlich auch das Nvidia CUDA Toolkit installieren, um OpenCL Berechnungen auf der Geforce ausführen zu lassen? Es könnte nämlich sein, dass das Toolkit einen neuen Treiber installiert, muss ich erst noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Januar 2015)

OpenCL Berechnungen auf der Geforce, was willst du da  berechnen?


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Januar 2015)

Faltung eines Bildes (beliebige Auflösung) mit einem Filter (17x17 Pixel), Kollissionsberechnung für gefalteten Stoff, das Übliche eben


----------



## ke3ks (23. Januar 2015)

Hey, hab mich extra hier mal angemeldet im Forum, sehr nützlich was hier gepostet und erzählt wird, vorallem meistens sachlich,

jetzt aber zu meiner eigentlichen Grafik

hab 2 xfx r9 280x im crossfire laufen und eine gt 630 als Physx karte, läuft wunderbar, aber warum wird im 3d mark 11 meine physx karte nicht belastet und in GPUZ und in Spielen schon? 
unterstützt der 3 d mark 11 das nicht oder muss ich was verändern? 

Danke euch schon einmal dafür.

Mein restliches System im übrigen:
AMD 8150 @ 4,51ghz + H100
Asus Crosshair V
4x4gb Cruical Ballistix 1866mhz
2 R9 280x von xfx im Crossfire 1140mhz / 1700mhz 
2  128gb ssd´s im Raid von OCZ 
2 1tb Festplatten
1300 Watt Super Flower Netzteil 
OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit
Monitor: 6x Asus VW 225N im Eyefinity


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr gut das PhysX so gut funktioniert, aber 3D Mark unterstützt schon lange kein PhysX mehr.
Tolles System hast du .
Viele PhysX Spiele und Anwendung findest du auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## ke3ks (23. Januar 2015)

Achso ich dachte mich mal daran zu erinnern, das der 3d mark 11, das mal unterstützt hat und ich sogar da mal mit gebencht hab aber dennoch Danke


----------



## unLieb (27. Januar 2015)

Hat sich schon jemand getraut den Mod unter Windows 10 zu installieren und kann berichten ob es läuft?


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. Januar 2015)

Heute wurde meine brandneue Zotac GT 630 geliefert:
ZOTAC GeForce GT 630 ZONE Edition: ZOTAC - It's time to play!
Eingebaut, Win7 installiert sie als "Standard-VGA Grafikkarte". Den modifizierten 314.22-v4.2 installiert, Neustart, Physx0.3ex installiert, Neustart
*Und läuft* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der Screeny zur GT 630:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auch das Nvidia CUDA Toolkit installieren, um OpenCL Berechnungen auf der Geforce ausführen zu lassen? Es könnte nämlich sein, dass das Toolkit einen neuen Treiber installiert, muss ich erst noch ausprobieren.



Ja, tut es:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mal lieber alles abgewählt

Nein schade, seit ich das CUDA Toolkit installiert habe, stürzt Metro 2033 während des Schweißvorgangs im Intro ab. BSOD.
Das nur als Hinweis, dass man das Toolkit nicht installieren darf.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn Probiere mal, nach dem Toolkit,


*Probleme nach der Mod-Installation:​

- Wenn ein BlueScreen erscheint mit BCCode 3B oder Physx bei CPU-z nicht angezeigt wird,
- sollten sie diese Schritte befolgen:

1. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended
- jeweils immer neu starten
2. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.4
- jeweils immer neu starten
3. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended
- jeweils immer neu starten
4. Fertig 
danach bitte bei GPU-z prüfen ob der Haken bei PhysX vorhanden ist.*


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Februar 2015)

Mache ich bei Gelegenheit. Auf den Code konnte ich nicht achten, weil sofort der Neustart kam. Habe leider vergessen, das nach der Installation von Windows zu ändern.
Immerhin kann ich den Minidump auslesen:
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x1392B0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA800A4DD010, 0xFFFFF880049CC2B0, 0x0, 0x2)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe nun die "MSI 650TI Boost Twin Frozr" in Betrieb. (Im Idle ca 9,5W)
Als Treiber läuft nVidia 314.22-v4.1. Zusätzlich kann ich nun bestätigen, dass durch einen Monitor (im Bios als haupt Graka und unter Windows als Hauptanzeige eingestellt) an der Intel Graka der "Black screen of Dead" nicht auftritt!
Bei der Installation musste ich den automatischen Neustart des nVidia 314.22-v4.1 abbrechen und direkt die "PhysX0.3_extended.exe" aus "C:\PhysX0.3_extended" installieren, weil sonst nach dem neustart der Treiber als defekt erkannt wurde und die Karte nicht laufen wollte (Lüfter liefen auf 100%...).

@Gordon kannst du bitte prüfen ob mein PCI-E x16 Riser noch in der Packung meiner 750Ti liegt?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Februar 2015)

Mache ich.


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

also die Karte macht wieder Probleme.
"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)"
Ich werde mal den originalen nVidia Treiber aufspielen um zu testen ob diese Karte defekt ist. Der Slot kann es nicht sein da das Problem auch im getauschten zustand (mit der Hauptkate) auftritt. Die 290x funktioniert in jedem Slot.

Edit1 _(__11.02.2015 um 18:10__ Uhr__)_:
Also mit dem originalen nVidia Treiber läuft die Karte ohne Probleme auch nach Neustarts. Defekt ist sie also nicht.
Liest hier zufällig jemand mit der eine 650Ti Boost oder eine 660 als Physx Karte verbau hat und kann mir nennen welchen Treiber er nutzt?

Edit2 _(__11.02.2015 um 23:12__ Uhr__)_:
Aktuell kann ich die Karte Reaktivieren indem ich sie im Gerätemanager Deaktiviere und nach dem Neustart wieder Aktiviere.

Edit3:
Durch kleine Scripte und devcon kann man das ganze recht gut automatisieren. Nach jedem neustart automatisch die Karte aktivieren und vor jedem Herrunterfahren manuell deaktivieren...


Spoiler



disable Physx:
cd devcon\
devcon disable pci\ven_10de

Enable Physx
cd devcon\
devcon enable pci\ven_10de



MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. Februar 2015)

Danke Basti 92 für den Gutschein von Mindfactory. So mit bist du der einzigste der mich unterstützt hat. Großes Danke dafür.


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

naja ich nutze auch viel Software von privat Entwicklern wie SoftTH, HybridPhysx, ... und wenn ich die Software viel nutze kann sie mich auch etwas kosten (mit den Hintergedanken dass sie weiterentwickelt wird).


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich brauche noch ein paar Tage, Windows neu auf setzen.
Basti schau mal auf die 1. Seite!!


----------



## Basti 92 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

hat sich etwas an den Treibern geändert oder ist nur der Hinweistext bearbeitet worden?
Und im Hinweistext die Spende aufzuführen finde ich eher Suboptimal, da kann man eher hinschreiben dass ich eine Karte geliehen habe. Der Rest ist immer jedem selbst überlassen. Ich hoffe da kommen noch andere drauf.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2015)

Geht nur um die Spenden, Heute habe ich schon angefangen, am Treiber zu arbeiten.
Mal hoffen das es klappt.

 314.22 hat halt keine Geforce 7xx drin, jeztz nehme ich den letzten der geht 320.49.

Daumen drücken das es klappt.

Habe Treiber 320.49 bearbeitet und:

"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)"


----------



## Basti 92 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ja soweit bin ich auch schon. Einfach mal den Neustart zwischen der Nvidia Treiberinstallation und dem PhysX mod 0.3 extended auslassen dann die Karte im Gerätemanager deaktivieren und dann wieder nach dem neustart aktivieren. Hat sie so auch noch den Fehler 43? Denn so nutze ich aktuell meine 650Ti Boost mit dem 4.1er Treiberpacket.  Das ganze kann man auch super mit der devcon.exe (komandozeilen Gerätemanager) automatisieren.
Denn vergisst man die Karte zu deaktivieren ist sie nach dem Neustart im Fehler 43 gefangen und lässt sich erst über ein erneutes deaktivieren, neustarten und aktivieren wieder retten.
Nur aus Interesse ist im 320.49 schon NVENC eingebettet?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Februar 2015)

Mittlerweile ist es ganz schön kompliziert geworden, den ich muss viele nv Treiber durch schauen. Denn jeder Treiber enthält eine spezielle Section Signatur für jede Grafikkarte, da muss man erst mal heraus finden welche geht. 
Ich bin schon mal froh das ich den Treiber mit Neuer Section Signatur, installieren konnte ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## loewe0887 (2. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde. Hätte mal eine kurze frage. Da ich noch eine GTX 260 da hatte habe ich diese jetzt als PhysX-Beschleuniger bzw. PhysX-Karte zusätzlich zu meiner R9 290 eingebaut. Jetzt zu meiner Frage....! Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit diese im Spiel : Arkham Origins zu nutzen? Sieht ja schon besser mit PhysX aus. 

Schon mal Danke für künftige Antworten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

Da das Spiel noch nicht da ist, weiß ich noch nicht welche Dateien sich im Spiel ordner befinden. Also abwarten.


----------



## loewe0887 (3. März 2015)

wie noch nicht da? du hast es noch nicht? lg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. März 2015)

1. Erste seite, steht welche Spiele unterstützt werden!

2. Teste mal das:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...iver-amd-nv-incl-post5961633.html#post5961633


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. März 2015)

Basti 92, bis jetzt habe ich immer noch das Problem:
"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)"
Treiber will die Karte nicht starten, könnte  und  .

loewe0887 und ?????????????


----------



## loewe0887 (4. März 2015)

ehrlich..... hatte bis jetzt noch keine zeit es zu versuchen.... will es aber morgen mal in angriff nehmen. Bin gerade ein wenig von dying light gefesselt. seit dem ich die gtx 260 und die r9 290 als hybid laufen habe bekomme ich ca 20 fps mehr und habe bei der sichtweite keine fps einbrüche mehr.  sehr geil


----------



## Basti 92 (8. März 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

ich kann dich verstehen, denn meine 650 macht ja auch mit den vorhandenen Treibern ihre Probleme... Hoffentlich bekommst du das von nVidia gestellte Rätsel gelöst.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2015)

Was? Hmm teste ich mit der 640 mal sehen was los ist.
Nachteil ist, mit der physx SDK 3.3.3 wird dir SDK Open source. Soll bald erscheinen.

Basti 92 hast du verschiedene Treiber getestet?


----------



## Basti 92 (13. März 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

ja ich hatte alle "üblichen Treiber" v4.1 und v4,2 und die Betas v4.3.1 (23.09.14) und v4.3.2 (27.09.14) getestet. Aber nur v4.1 mit dem originalen "nVidia 314.22 Beta" funktioniert so.

Ich hatte die Tage etwas viel zu tun... Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


MfG Basti


----------



## aligh (18. März 2015)

hallo ich hab mal ne frage klapt es auch mit ne gt 750ti xD


----------



## Basti 92 (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

Aktuell gibt es keinen treiber für die 750ti. Daher habe ich gordon meine zugeschickt, möglicherweise kommt der treiber aber noch.
Auch meine 650ti boost macht probleme mit den treibern, die 640 aber geht super und wird hier auch von vielen genutzt. Die ist auch im normalfall mehr als ausreichend!
Habe mit dem handy geschrieben...

MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. März 2015)

Ja ich bin noch am Treiber modifizieren aber, bis jetzt hat noch nichts geklappt. 
über 10 Treiber von nVidia habe ich um den 314.22 oder 320.49 zu laufen zu bekommen, aber FAIL!!!
Von dem 334.89 lässt sie die inf ganz gut intrigieren und die Installation des 320.49 geht dann auch, ABER Code 43!
Da Basti 92 die Hauptkarte ist, verweigert sie durch Code 43 den dienst. 
Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.


Die aktuelle physx-9.14.0702, kann wer will auch installiert werden.
NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.14.0702

Aber danach:

1. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended
- jeweils immer neu starten
2. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.4
- jeweils immer neu starten
3. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended
- jeweils immer neu starten
4. Fertig


nVidia Freigabe für PhysX.
https://github.com/NVIDIAGameWorks/PhysX


----------



## Demon1980 (26. März 2015)

Ich hoffe das ich hier dies mal Posten kann. 
Windows hat dazu gelernt und wenn Windows 10 raus kommt, heißt es das Win 10 mit gemischten Grafikkarten klar kommt und die arbeiten verteilen kann.
Bis dahin also warten aber wer dann dies hier nutzen möchte , Microsoft hat es nach vielen Jahren eingesehen das ein Mix das beste ist


----------



## Basti 92 (26. März 2015)

Hallo,

das sehe ich nicht so. Auch Win 7/8 konnten mehrere grakas nutzen, nur verweigert der nVidia Treiber seinen Dienst (und schaltet z.b. Cuda ab) wenn eine AMD-Karte eingebaut ist. Mit einer Intel-Karte geht es natürlich, was aber keinen Sinn macht.
Es ist eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme seitens nVidia um das zu verhindern sonst nix! Daran kann aber auch Microsoft nichts ändern.
Möglicherweise kann Win10 eine Art mixed Sli-Crossfire aber das hat mit diesem Beitrag nichts zu tun. Hier geht es ums nutzen von Cuda/Physx während eine AMD Karte als Haupt GPU genutzt wird.


MfG Basti


----------



## FROSTY10101 (30. März 2015)

Hallo,
Wenn die GTX 750 Ti wegen des fehlenden Treibers sich nicht als PhysX-Beschleuniger eignet, was wäre denn derzeit die "aktuellste", "stärkste" Grafikkarte, die man als PhysX-Beschleuniger einsetzen könnte?
Oder funktioniert die GTX 750 Ti nun doch als PhysX-Beschleuniger, und es gibt passende Treiber, ... und wenn ja, welche?
Ich nutze derzeit 2x  R9-290x CrossFireX.


----------



## Basti 92 (30. März 2015)

Hallo,

*640*. Die ist ausreichend stark! Steht aber auch im 1. Beitrag.
Alles andere ist überdimensioniert und kann nicht direkt bestätigt werden dass es reibungslos funktioniert. Auch meine 650Ti Boost macht Probleme.


MfG Basti


----------



## FROSTY10101 (30. März 2015)

Mir ging es jetzt eigentlich nicht darum, was ausreichend ist, sondern welche aktuell neuen Karten unterstützt werden.
Also zum Beispiel die hier angesprochene GTX 750Ti.
Oder halt auch die neueste Generation der 9xx.
Welche Art von Problemen sind dies, von denen du sprichst?

 Für mich wäre halt die GTX 750Ti interessant, da es die einzige mir bekannte leistungsstarke Grafikkarte ist, die es auch als Single-Slot-Karte gibt.
Habe derzeit noch eine GT520 Karte im PC, die ich aber für zuleistungsschwach erachte, bezüglich aktueller Spiele.
 Leider habe ich nur noch den Platz für eine Single-Slot-Karte, und da wäre die GTX-750Ti – Single-Slot, ideal.


----------



## Basti 92 (31. März 2015)

Hallo,

Probleme kann ich nur zusammenfassen welche man als Anwender hat. Die Probleme bei der Treibermodifikation müsste Gordon wissen, obwohl diese für dich unintressant sein sollten. Gibt es einen funktionierenden Treiber oder nicht ist eher intressant.
Lies bitte Beitrag 1 Komplett und verstehe was dort Steht! und wenn du Win8 nutzt auch Beitrag 2.
Für dich sollte höchstens Stufe 6 intressant sein... Je älter die Karte desto eher ist sie mit den Treibern funktionstüchtig!
Beispielweise meine 650Ti Boost funktioniert zwar, doch sie ist neuer als der Treiber den ich verwende und ich muss sie bei jedem neustart deaktivieren um einem Bluescreen zu entgehen.
Theoretisch müssten mit dem v4.1 alle hier aufgeführten Karten und mit dem v4.2 zusätzlich noch die GK2xx funktionieren. Doch nachgereichte Karten durch 3. Anbieter können Probleme machen da sie noch nicht in den ersten Treibern enthalten waren! Daher gilt je älter desto besser.

Mein Vorschlag du versuchst erstmal deine 520 als Physx Karte zum laufen zu bekommen, und wenn dir das gefrickel gefallen hat denke über ne Alternative nach! Möglicherweise ist bis dahin der Treiber für die 750 fertig.


MfG Basti


----------



## FROSTY10101 (31. März 2015)

Ich nutze bereits seit Jahren PhysX zusammen mit ATI/AMD.
Ich weiß auch, wie man PhysX unter ATI  (jetzt AMD), aktiviert.
Und meine GT520 läuft prima.
Das ist nicht mein Problem. 

Meine Frage zielte einfach nur darauf ab, ob es bereits Erfahrungswerte bezüglich ganz neuer GraKas gibt.
Genauer, in Bezug auf die GTX750Ti.
Also ob es  Treiber dazu gibt, die das Zusammenspiel mit einer AMD-GraKa zulassen.
Und auch, ob es gut läuft.
Habe dazu hier noch nichts lesen können.
Hatte vor, mir die GTX750Ti als PhysX-Beschleuniger zu kaufen, und gegen meine jetzige GT520 auszutauschen.

Edit:
Es gibt doch dieses Video der PCGH bezüglich R9-290x & Titan als PhysX-Beschleuniger.
Radeon R9 290X plus Geforce GTX Titan als Physikbeschleuniger: Pure Dekadenz im Test
Demnach müsste es eigentlich auch mit der GTX750Ti möglich sein, und entsprechende Treiber geben?


----------



## Basti 92 (31. März 2015)

Hallo,

Da du ja schon PhysX verwendest muss ich mich entschuldigen, es hat sich nur so gelesen als wärest du im Thema neu.
Ich kann leider nicht zu neueren Karten raten. Hatte/habe Probleme mit meiner 750Ti und der 650TiBoost.
Ja im ersten Beitrag ist der v4.2 mit 750Ti kompatibel beschrieben doch geht dieser nicht! Ich sowie Gordon haben es noch nicht gelöst.
Die 640GT läuft gut, das können dir hier sehr viele bestätigen und ich kann dir aktuell nur von 750Ti und 650Ti Boost abraten. Die Titan wird aber auch schon seit 314.22 Beta also v4.1 unterstützt da gabs noch keine 7XXer.


MfG Basti


----------



## FROSTY10101 (31. März 2015)

Welche Probleme hast du mit der GTX750Ti ?
Lässt sie sich nicht als PhysX-Beschleuniger aktivieren?
 Also zum Beispiel, dass es beim JX3Benchmark auf „OFF“ bleibt?

 Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit öfter dieses Problem, dass trotz richtiger Treiber, die GraKa einfach nicht wollte.
  Lösung war dann, alle Treiber und den Mod installieren, dann die AMD-GraKa ausbauen, Monitor an die GeForce hängen, ins Treiber-Menü von Nvidia gehen, dort PhysX aktivieren, und der GraKa zuweisen, und den PC wieder runterfahren.
  AMD-GraKa wieder einbauen, Monitor wieder an die AMD hängen, eventl. nochmal den Mod starten, und sich freuen!
 Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer funktioniert.

  Aber wenn der V4.2 mit der R9-290x & GTX750Ti funktioniert, dann werde ich das mal versuchen (und eine kaufen).
 Kannst mir aber besser mal zuvor sagen, welcher Art Probleme du mit der GTX750Ti hattest, falls es nicht an der Aktivierung hing.
DANKE !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2015)

FROSTY10101 ich bin der, der am Treiber arbeitet, ABER ich schaffe es leider nicht, die GK200 und neuerer einzufügen. 
Daher läuft der Treiber nicht, dieser erkennt die Karten aber die werden durch Code 43 deaktiviert.
Nur der 314.22 und der 320.49 sind PhysX modifizierbar, alle anderen hat nVidia gesperrt. 
Dabei sind sämtlich Dateien geschützt, so da ein mod nicht mehr möglich ist.
Leider ist bei einem Treiber der neuere Karten nicht kennt extrem schwer diese einzufügen.

Zur Zeit bis ich mit mein Wissen am Ende, und weis nicht mehr weiter wie man noch die Karten intrigieren kann.
Fals jemand noch ideen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (1. April 2015)

Hallo,

Na ja, die Antwort hast du dir ja bereits selbst gegeben.
 Wenn Nvidia alle Treiber, höher als 320.49 gesperrt hat, dann ist bei GraKas der GeForce 900 Series, erst einmal Schluss.
 Es sei denn, den Entwicklern des Mod fällt demnächst noch etwas ein, um die Sperrung zu umgehen.

 Warum ihr aber mit der GTX750Ti Probleme habt (GM107), verstehe ich nicht?
Diese wird doch von den Treibern unterstützt.
Die Art der Probleme wurde hier noch nicht genannt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. April 2015)

Die lässt sich nicht starten, Code 43.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (1. April 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> GK200



Du meinst bestimmt GM200 ?

  Dann dann macht das auch Sinn, mit der GTX750Ti und dessen GM107 !

 Alle Chips die mit "GM" beginnen, fallen anscheinend unter diese Sperre (Code 43)
Dazu zählen dann alle GraKas der 900 Serie und die GTX750Ti !

Das ist für mich natürlich jetzt enttäuschend, denn ich hatte die Hoffnung, mit der GTX750Ti, so an einen leistungsstarken PhysX-Beschleuniger zu kommen, den es auch als Single-Slot-Karte gibt.
Habe auf meinem Mainboard, wegen der beiden R9-290x CrossFireX, leider nur noch Platz für eine Single-Slot-Nvidia.
Kennst du noch eine Single-Slot-Karte, die etwas leistungsfähiger ist, als meine derzeitige GT520 , und die als PhysX-Beschleuniger funktioniert?
Sollte aber etwas sein, welches sich von der GT520 auch spürbar unterscheidet.
Eine GT640 wäre dies zB. nicht.
GeForce GT 640 vs 520


Edit
 Auf deiner ersten Seite, ist die Serie 7xx noch nicht aufgeführt.
 Habe gerade die GT-740 gefunden, die denselben Chip wie zB, die GT-650 besitzt (GK 107).
Müsste also als PhysX-Beschleuniger funktionieren?
 Diese ist zwar nicht berauschend schneller, als eine GT-520, aber besitzt wenigsten die aktuellere Technik ("Kepler").


----------



## unLieb (1. April 2015)

Der Frosti hat nur eine "poplige" GT 520 als PhysX-Beschleuniger. Interessant. ^^

Das Stärkste wäre wohl eine GT 740. Oder ein größeres Gehäuse.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (1. April 2015)

unLieb schrieb:


> Das Stärkste wäre wohl eine GT 740. Oder ein größeres Gehäuse.



 Ein Video, wie dieses, hat mir zu denken gegeben, einen stärkeren PhysX-Beschleuniger einzubauen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Assassins-Creed-4-Black-Flag-PC-256660/Videos/Assassins-Creed-Black-Flag-Die-neuen-GPU-PhysX-Effekte-1102385/

Die GT-740 habe ich auch gerade gefunden.
Ein anderes Gehäuse, mit etwas mehr Platz hinter dem letzten Steckplatz, wäre auch eine Alternative.
Das stimmt!
Hatte ich auch schon einmal darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## radeon2g (4. April 2015)

Ich musste mein System neumachen weil Win8.1 eine grosse Macke hatte (Maus Kontext Menü ging von selber nach ms  zu)

Hab Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit drauf.

Ich wollte endlich Batman Arkham City durchspielen.

Hab nur Probleme mit den Einbau der EVGA Geforce 630 (Single Slot) gehabt.

Mainboard_: __MSI Big Bang Xpower II
2 x _SAPPHIRE R9 290 Tri-X OC

Hab alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber immer sind irgentwelche Lüfter stehen geblieben oder rattern weil die Lötpunkte,Schrauben im Weg waren.

Mein jetziger Stand:

PCI_E1 : SAPPHIRE R9 290 Tri-X OC  (GEN3 PCI_E 16x)

PCI_E4: Geforce GT630 (GEN2 PCI_E 1x)
PCI_E5: SAPPHIRE R9 290 Tri-X OC (GEN3 PCI_E 16x)

314.22-v4.2 wurde benutzt. Wird in Fluidmark und GPU-Z auch erkannt.

Hab 2 Fragen:

1. Frage

Wenn ich den batman-AC fix laut Anleitung benutze warum startet Batman nicht. Im Batman Laucher kann ich problemlos zwischen PhysX Normal und Hoch wechseln ohne das er herum meckert.

Aber nach überprüfen der Dateien über Steam sind fehlerhafte Datei drin die korrigiert wurden.

Wenn ich dann manuell nur die Datei PhysXDevice.dll lösche funktioniert es. Warum ist das so?

Im Batman AC Benchmark wird  PhysX dargestellt.

2. Frage

Ist der Unterschied riesig ob PhysX in PCI-E 1x,4,8 oder 16 fach läuft.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. April 2015)

Beim Batman AC PhysX Fix:

Dabei wird die PhysXCore.dll überschrieben,
Und cudart32_30_9.dll, PhysXUpdateLoader.dll, cudart32_41_22.dll, PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXDevice.dll, PhysXLoader.dll gelöscht.

Frage 2 ist jeweisl mit 1-5% unterschied.


----------



## VanBudd (5. April 2015)

Ich habe eine 290x und noch 2 GTX 295 meine Frage lohnt es Sich mit der GTX überhaupt und falls nicht was wäre eine gute Karte habe gelesen die 640 soll sich gut eignen


----------



## unLieb (5. April 2015)

Naja eine GTX 295 welche knapp 290 Watt verbraucht als PhysX-Beschleuniger zu benutzen würde einen schon etwas an dem Verstand des Anwenders zweifeln lassen.


----------



## VanBudd (5. April 2015)

Ich hab sie halt noch rumliegwn wär eh nur für ein paar Benchmarks aber würde es theoretisch funktionieren und würde es eine Verbesserung bringen


----------



## Basti 92 (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

soweit mir bekannt, kann Physx nur auf einer nVidia-Karte laufen. Also nur einer GPU der 295 also hast du nur 240 Recheneinheiten. Das ist schon sehr wenig.
Ich hatte eine 9600 (@750MHz) mit 96 Recheneinheiten mit der 290X und das war viel langsamer als mein 4790K im Physx berechnen...

Es muss nicht Verbesserungen bringen, erst recht wenn ich den Takt von 576MHz sehe mach ich mir da schon sorgen.

Ich würde es Ausprobieren feststellen dass sie zu viel verbraucht und sie verkaufen und auf ne gebrauchte 640 umsteigen. (0 Rechnung)


EDIT:
@Gordon habe mein System nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Ich bekomme den v4.2 nicht mit meiner 650Ti Boost zum laufen aber der v4.1 läuft nun Super.
BL2: 290X auf 1,15GHz @5300x1600 bei ca. 70FPS, 650Ti Boost bei 20-50% und keine Einbrüche mehr^^


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. April 2015)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> @Gordon habe mein System nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Ich bekomme den v4.2 nicht mit meiner 650Ti Boost zum laufen aber der v4.1 läuft nun Super.
> MfG Basti



Häää??? auf dem 4.1 läuft die  650Ti Boost ?


----------



## Basti 92 (5. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ja der v4.2 läuft nicht aber v4.1 läuft super solange die Karte beim starten deaktiviert war!
Es ist eben der nVidia 314.22 Beta enthalten und der unterstützt auch die 650Ti Boost. Anscheinend macht der Modifizierte Treiber Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:
Keine Ahnung warum CUDA kein X hat, aber Bandicam funktioniert beim Aufnehmen auf 2560x1600 und dann ist die GPU bei max 88% mit Physx.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. April 2015)

Basti 92 ich glaube das ich die 750 Ti wieder zu dir schicke, denn das mit den integrieren der neuen Karten funktioniert nicht. Leider.

Was ich noch machen werde ist, die aktuelle physx-9.14.0702 Software in den 314.22 v4.1 einfügen werde.
Dann noch auf windows 10 mir der GT 640 Testen.


----------



## Basti 92 (8. April 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

erstmal natürlich vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit und die Versuche. Damit ist die sparsame 7XXer Generation erstmal gestorben und ich bleibe bei der 650.
Ich habe noch ein paar Ideen. Möglicherweise könnte man eine Umfrage starten, wer welche Kartenkombinationen im Betrieb hat, und welche Probleme aufgetreten sind. Das ganze zusätzlich im 1. Beitrag, die Leistungsliste in empfohlene GPUs umtaufen. Möglicherweise noch eine kleinen Erklärung welche gängige kombinationen sinvoll ist mit Beispielen.
Und das Bild im Spoiler von ILAN12346 mit den abgeklebten PCI-E Lines ist verschwunden (auch im Beitrag von ILAN12346).
Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, möchte ich mal Benchmarks mit der 650 machen um herrauszufinden wie Taktabhängis Physx wirklich ist. Eigentlich sollte diese gegen die 750 antreten... Möglicherweise hat hier jemand noch Anregungen was noch getestet werden soll.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. April 2015)

Ja, die erste Seite werde ich die Tage überarbeiten. Dabei werde ich mal schauen was mit den offline links los ist. Benchmarks sind immer gut.

*Update*
1. Seite wurde überarbeitet und die v4.2 wurden entfernt.
Und wenn ich aktuelle physx-9.14.0702 Software in den 314.22-v4.1 einfügen werde, wird dieser dann 314.22-v4.2 heisen.
Also Achtung.

*Update 2*

Der 314.22-v4.1 funktioniert mit Windows 10 und Crossfire

*Update 3*

Arbeite an der Physx System Software 9.15.0324. Da die Kein Installer hat, ist das etwas nervig.

*Update 4*

314.22-v4.2 ist Fertig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

377.2 MB groß und hat physx-9.14.0702 Software und  Physx System Software 9.15.0324 drin.

314.22-v4.2.exe (377,24 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## RobinsonC (16. April 2015)

Die folgenden Darstellungen sind Ergebnisse aus meinen eigenen Recherchen in unterschiedlichen Quellen – vor allem aber der Wikipedia in den Einträgen „GeForce“ und den Beiträgen, die damit zusammenhängen.
Der Grund für meine Recherchen ist der, dass ich mir ein gutes Multimediasystem zusammenstellen möchte und zwischendurch auch ein gutes Spieleerlebnis haben will. Letzteres ist aber zweitrangig, gleichwohl ich dies immer wieder als Abwechslung, aber vor allem als Testbasis nutze.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich technisch irre.

Grundlegend muss man bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte die jeweilige Architektur kennen, um unterscheiden zu können, welche die richtige für das System ist. Zum Beispiel Fermi oder Keppler und welche aus der jeweiligen Reihe. Es gibt da entscheidende Unterschiede.
Anmerkung vorweg:
Das grundlegende System und die Leistungsfähigkeit dessen tragen natürlich in gewisser Weise mehr oder weniger zu einem Realergebnis der hier nur in der Theorie dargestellten Werte bei. Ein langsames und/ oder veraltetes System kann die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Grafikkarte erheblich einschränken. Zudem ist ebenfalls eine große Abhängigkeit an die jeweils genutzte Software gegeben.

Bei der alten Architektur von der 8000er Reihe bis 200er Reihe werden nur ca. zwei Drittel der max. Rechenleistung tatsächlich erreicht. 
Bei Fermi (GF100) ist es zwar ähnlich, jedoch anders zu errechnen. Jeder Shadercluster kann max. 2 Pixel pro Takt an die ROPs weitergeben. Das heißt, dass bei der GTX470 z.B. bei 14 Shaderclustern max. 28 ROPs pro Takt genutzt werden und 12 quasi brach liegen. Die Rechnung wäre also 14 SC * 2 Pixel = 28 ROPs, die bedient werden können. 28 ROPs * 607 MHz Chiptakt = 17 Gigapixel als die Anzahl der Gesamtpixel. Dieses Manko hat Nvidia durch einen entsprechend höheren Shadertakt ggü. dem Chiptakt auszugleichen versucht.
Bei der Berechnung der Gigatexel werden die Anzahl der Textureinheiten * Chiptakt genommen.
Mit der Einführung der Keppler-Generation hat eine wesentliche Weiterentwicklung der Fermi-Architektur stattgefunden. Hier werden alle ROPs mit einem Pixel pro Takt bedient. Das bedeutet, dass das Verhältnis zwischen ROPs und Shader in puncto Pixelversorgung  drastisch angehoben wird. Deshalb war es Nvidia nun möglich den Shadertakt zu senken, Energieeffizienz zu erhöhen und weitere Streamprozessoren zu verbauen.
Des Weiteren scheint es wichtig, dass der Arbeitsspeicher im Zshg. mit dem Speicherinterface eine synchrone Einheit bilden sollten (dass könnte grundlegend auch für den SLI-Betrieb relevant sein  Mikroruckeler?). Z.B. ist bei der GTX 660TI durch die 192-Bit Schnittstelle und 2048GB Arbeitsspeicher eine asynchrone Verarbeitung (2048 : 192 = 10,67) notwendig, die – so vermute ich – zu Performanceeinbußen führt unter Last, weil die Anzahl an Shaderclustern und ROPs darauf schließen lassen, dass ein 256Bit Speicherinterface problemlos bedient werden kann, so dass das 192Bit Interface unter Volllast einen Flaschenhals bildet. Bei der GTX670 hingegen ist eine 256Bit Schnittstelle vorhanden (Synchron 2048 : 256 = 8). 
Anmerkung:
Ich meine, dass die Einschränkung bei Modellen der 660 ohne TI (ausgenommen OEM Versionen), keine Einbußen erfahren, weil durch die geringere Anzahl an Shaderclustern und ROPs wird der Arbeitsspeicher v. 2048MB nicht ausgelastet.
Wer also eine zweite Karte nutzen  möchte zur PhysX-Berechnung und keine alte Karte zuhause rumliegen hat, sollte bei einem leistungsfähigen System auf keinen Fall Modelle vor der Keppler-Reihe einkaufen, sondern ab der 600er Reihe (m.M.n.) mindestens eine GTX660 hernehmen zumal der Stromverbrauch verhältnismäßig gering ist, sofern sie nur als zweit PhysX-Karte genutzt wird.


Ich habe folgende Systemkonfiguration:
Intel I4790K
Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 3
Saphir R9 290x Vapor X 8GB
Gigabyte GTX470 (PhysX)  Vorher ASUS ENGTX285 als PhysX Karte
Beide waren „so da“.
BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 800 Watt
Im Benchmark mit FluidMark 1.5.0 erzielte ich mit 
GTX285 30-39 FPS bei 1080P und 71-79 FPS bei 720P und 
GTX470 91-99 FPS bei 1080P und 169-179 FPS bei 720P

Mir sind nun noch andere Vorteile aufgefallen:
Selbst Spiele, die keine PhysX Unterstützung vorweisen wie z.B. CRYSIS 3, haben eine deutlich bessere Effektdarstellung. Ich habe dazu eine Gegenprobe gemacht. Gerade im letzten Level Endgegner erkennt man deutliche Unterschiede.

Ich habe zwei Fragen in diesem Zshg.:
Ist es möglich ist die zusätzlich zur Verfügung stehenden Shader der PhysX Karte zur Multimedia-Bearbeitung/ -Konvertierung zu nutzen?
Wenn ja (was ich mir nur denken kann) müsste dies sicherlich über die OpenCl Schiene unterstützt werden oder geschieht das automatisch?


lGr. R.


----------



## Basti 92 (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

schöner Beitrag, aber es gibt noch einige Anmerkungen.


> Des Weiteren scheint es wichtig, dass der Arbeitsspeicher im Zshg. mit  dem Speicherinterface eine synchrone Einheit bilden sollten (dass könnte  grundlegend auch für den SLI-Betrieb relevant sein  Mikroruckeler?).  Z.B. ist bei der GTX 660TI durch die 192-Bit Schnittstelle und 2048GB  Arbeitsspeicher eine asynchrone Verarbeitung (2048 : 192 = 10,67)  notwendig, die – so vermute ich – zu Performanceeinbußen führt unter  Last, weil die Anzahl an Shaderclustern und ROPs darauf schließen  lassen, dass ein 256Bit Speicherinterface problemlos bedient werden  kann, so dass das 192Bit Interface unter Volllast einen Flaschenhals  bildet. Bei der GTX670 hingegen ist eine 256Bit Schnittstelle vorhanden  (Synchron 2048 : 256 = 8)


Also die 650Ti Boost ist z.b. eine abgespeckte 660 und hat ein "ungünstiges" verhältnis. Doch solange nur weniger als 1500MB genutzt werden, sind diese Synchron angebunden. Auch Physx (BL2 mit PhysXGpuHeapSize=1024), und Bandicam mit H264 CUDA encoder (2560x1600), verbrauchen keine 1500MB.
Hier mal ein Zitat:


> Die Bestückung setzt sich laut Nvidia folgendermaßen zusammen. *Memory Controller 1*: 4 pcs: 128M x 16 GDDR5 (1 GB, 16-bit) - *Memory Controller 2*: 2 pcs: 64M x 32 GDDR5 (512 MB, 32-bit) - *Memory Controller 3*:  2 pcs: 64M x 32 GDDR5 (512 MB, 32-bit).Jeder der acht Speicherbausteine  verfügt demnach über eine Kapazität von 256 MiByte (8 x 256 = 2.048  MiB), doch der Interface-Einschnitt erlaubt es nicht, jeden einzelnen an  einen 32-Bit-Kanal zu klemmen (8 x 32 = 256 Bit). Das bedeutet: Die GTX  660 Ti verfügt mindestens bis zu einer Speicherbelegung von 1.536 MiB  über die volle Transferrate mit einem Durchsatz von rund 144 GByte/Sek.  (bei 3.004 MHz GDDR5), für belegten Speicher oberhalb dieser Grenze  bricht der Durchsatz - und damit auch die Leistung - drastisch ein.






> ...Stromverbrauch verhältnismäßig gering...


Die 650TiBoost verbraucht in idle 0% auslastung ca, 9,5W,
für nur Physx ~10-40% Auslastung ca 40W,
für Bandicam bei (2560x1600) ~40% Auslastung ca 50W,
und für alles ca 70-80W, keine ahnung warum. Das sind nur 50% der TDP...




> Ich habe zwei Fragen in diesem Zshg.:
> Ist es möglich ist die zusätzlich zur Verfügung stehenden Shader der  PhysX Karte zur Multimedia-Bearbeitung/ -Konvertierung zu nutzen?
> Wenn ja (was ich mir nur denken kann) müsste dies sicherlich über die  OpenCl Schiene unterstützt werden oder geschieht das automatisch?


Natütlich ist das auch möglich, hier muss aber probiert werden. Z.b. Bandicam läuft wirklich gut, und "Haxe 18" benutzt anscheinend DVDfab 8, das steht im 1. Beitrag.



> Mir sind nun noch andere Vorteile aufgefallen:
> Selbst Spiele, die keine PhysX Unterstützung vorweisen wie z.B. CRYSIS  3, haben eine deutlich bessere Effektdarstellung. Ich habe dazu eine  Gegenprobe gemacht. Gerade im letzten Level Endgegner erkennt man  deutliche Unterschiede.


Nur das kann ich nicht so ganz glauben, und es würde auch keinen Sinn machen , möglicherweise werden durch die 2. Karte die Ressourcen anders verteilt, was einen positiven Effekt haben könnte. Schalte doch mal die Karte im Geräte Manager aus, dann wird definitiv nix mehr berechnet, sind dann immernoch bessere Werte zu erzielen?


EDIT
Nochmal das Thema 660, ich rate weiterhin zur 640, da sie für Physx ausreicht, recht billig ist und wenig verbraucht. Die 660 hat hier, soweit mit bekannt, keiner im Betrieb, und meine 650TiBoost macht ja auch Probleme -> *aktuell ist die GT640 die beste Wahl*


MfG Basti


----------



## Hellbeaver (18. April 2015)

Hallo. Entschuldigen sie für meinen Deutsch, es ist die Fremdsprache für mich. Ich habe einige Fragen für sie. Zuerst, habe ich die Grafikkarten r9 280x und gt630 (mit gk208). Jetzt verwende ich die Methode aus diesem Artikel How To: Fix Hybrid PhysX with latest PhysX and Geforce 285+ [SOLVED!], und zwar PhysX v9.13.0725 und abgeändert (von mir selbst) Treiber 314.22 (um gk208 zu aktivieren). BL2, Batman:AC, Metro LL, FluidMark arbeiten perfekt, und es interessierte mich sehr - es ist besser für mich Gordon's mod v.4.2 anstatt zu installieren, oder gibt es keine Vorteilen? Verstehe ich richtig, dass PhysX 3 Spiele (z.B. AC4:BF, Metro Redux usw., und folglich die bevorstehenden Witcher 3 und Project Cars) mit Hybrid arbeiten noch nicht?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2015)

Interessant, das du die GK 200 Serie integriert hast. Man könnte sich zusammen setzen und den Treiber weiter verbessern.


----------



## Hellbeaver (19. April 2015)

Es war sehr einfach. Ich habe nur nvaei.inf im Verzeichnis des originellen Treibers 314.22 geändert. Und zwar, habe ich dev_ und subsys_ der originellen gt630 (DEV_0FC2&SUBSYS_A632174B) durch dev_ und subsys_ der eigenen Karte (DEV_1284&SUBSYS_12841569) mit gk208 in zwei Zeilen ersetzt. Dann hat der Treiber ohne Problemen installiert worden. Früher habe ich gt 240 verwenden, und es war sehr unangenehme Überraschung, dass gt630 mit gk208 (384 Kerne) ist nur auf zirka 13% mächtiger als gt240 (96 Kerne). Es betrifft die Spiele und FluidMark v1.5.0. Als Ergebnis, Kepler Kerne sind etwa dreimal schwächer im Verhältnis zu Tesla Kernen (für den gegebenen konkreten Fall)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2015)

Ich hatte es über die Dispi.inf probiert und wollte alle aktuellen integrieren. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Hast du ein Headset? Ich habe TeamSpeak, da könnte man sich mal unterhalten.
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist es nur möglich vorhandene Karten im Treiber zu modifizieren, aber Karten die nicht drin sind, geht es nicht.


----------



## Hellbeaver (19. April 2015)

Leider, meine Erkenntnisse des Deutschen lassen mir noch nicht mündlich zu besprechen. Ja, es erscheint, dass können wir nur existierenden Karten in inf. mosifizieren. Es ist schade, dass habe ich keiner Karte einer gt(x)700 Serie zu probieren. Ich hab eine Frage über PhysX 3. Vielleicht wissen Sie, welchen Schutz Nvidia in Bezug auf PhysX 3 anwendet? Ist nur Device ID der feindlichen (AMD) Karten, und zwar VEN_1002 schuldig? Dann kann man AMD Karte (und zwar seiner BIOS) und Omega Treiber modifizieren und z.B. VEN_10DE in einem bestimmten Modell der Karte (für das Experiment) zu schreiben. Was Sie daran denken? Gibt es einer Sinngehalt für mich zu probieren, oder ist diese Idee vorher Erfolglos?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2015)

So weit ich weiß, hat nvidia so viele dll Dateien gesichert, das ein modifizieren nicht mehr möglich ist.
Mein Englisch ist, nicht das beste.


----------



## RobinsonC (20. April 2015)

@ Hellbeaver,
der Unterschied zwischen den Karten GT240 und GT630 (GK208) ist u.a. auch die Speicherschnittstelle. Während die GT240 noch ein 128Bit Speicherinterface besitzt, ist es bei der GT630 (GK208!) ein 64Bit Interface und ebenfalls DDR3 Speicher. Möglicherweise hast Du eine 240er mit einem DDR5 Speicher. Deshalb wirst Du wohl nur eine kleine Verbesserung festgestellt haben. Solltest Du die GT640 (GK107-128Bit DDR5) verwenden, sieht der Unterschied sicherlich deutlicher aus.

mfG R.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2015)

Motivationsschub: Radeon + Geforce: Mod-Physx-Treiber jetzt für Windows 10 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. April 2015)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Also die 650Ti Boost ist z.b. eine abgespeckte 660 und hat ein "ungünstiges" verhältnis. Doch solange nur weniger als 1500MB genutzt werden, sind diese Synchron angebunden. Auch Physx (BL2 mit PhysXGpuHeapSize=1024), und Bandicam mit H264 CUDA encoder (2560x1600), verbrauchen keine 1500MB.
> Hier mal ein Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Die Bestückung setzt sich laut Nvidia folgendermaßen zusammen. Memory Controller 1: 4 pcs: 128M x 16 GDDR5 (1 GB, 16-bit) - Memory Controller 2: 2 pcs: 64M x 32 GDDR5 (512 MB, 32-bit) - Memory Controller 3: 2 pcs: 64M x 32 GDDR5 (512 MB, 32-bit).Jeder der acht Speicherbausteine verfügt demnach über eine Kapazität von 256 MiByte (8 x 256 = 2.048 MiB), doch der Interface-Einschnitt erlaubt es nicht, jeden einzelnen an einen 32-Bit-Kanal zu klemmen (8 x 32 = 256 Bit). Das bedeutet: Die GTX 660 Ti verfügt mindestens bis zu einer Speicherbelegung von 1.536 MiB über die volle Transferrate mit einem Durchsatz von rund 144 GByte/Sek. (bei 3.004 MHz GDDR5), für belegten Speicher oberhalb dieser Grenze bricht der Durchsatz - und damit auch die Leistung - drastisch ein.


Kommt mir so bekannt vor von der GTX 970


----------



## Hellbeaver (20. April 2015)

Ja, Bevorzugung in Performance ist nichtoffensichtlich. Aber der Unterschied im Energieverbrauch ist phantastisch! GT240 - 69W, GT640 - 49W, und *GT630 mit gk208 - nur 23W*. Kühlungssystem ist passiv. Kurz gesagt, vielleicht ist diese Karte nicht jederzeit ausreichend  für top-Radeons, aber jedenfalls gut für das kalte und leise System.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. April 2015)

Aber eine Gt640 hat meistens 128 bit Speicherinterface was bei PhysX von deutlichen Vorteil ist. Die Gt640 kann man auch Passiv laufen lassen. 
Leute ich bin auf der Main!!! :Banane:


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2015)

Glückwunsch Gordon! 

Und...


----------



## FairLight_V1 (28. April 2015)

Hi 

Sag mal hat einer schon erfahrung mit Killing Floor 2's PhysX erfahrung?
Funktioniert es dort?

Physx Version ist 9.14.0702


----------



## Basti 92 (29. April 2015)

Hallo,

also, ich spiele zwar kein Killing Floor 2 doch möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter. Der Physx Mod unterstützt nur SDK 2 welches auf dem alten Ageia Code basiert, SDK 3 ist neu von nVidia aufgebaut und es bekommt keiner entschlüsselt. Daraus folgt, dass natürlich nur Spiele die auf SDK 2 setzen funktionieren.

PhysX SDK 2.x


Spoiler




*Hardware acceleration* (available only on Windows PC platform)
On NVIDIA GPUs - only cloth, softbody and fluids (for SDK 2.7.3 and above)
On Ageia PhysX PPUs - full scene with certain restrictions (for SDK 2.8.1 and below)



*Rigid body dynamics*
Collision primitives (capsule, sphere, box, plane, heightfield, convex)
Various joints types (spherical, revolute, prismatic, cylindrical, fixed, distance, pulley, 6-dof)
Ragdolls
Continuous Collision Detection
Collision groups and collision filtering
Materials and friction model
Raycast, sweep, trigger and overlap test collision detection



*Deformables*
Cloth and clothing simulation
Support for cloth attachments, self-collision and tearing
Metal cloth deformation model
Softbody simulation
Support for softbody attachments, self-collision and damping



*Particles and Fluids*
SPH (Smoothed Particle Hydrodynamics) or simple (without interparticles collisions) simulation
One-way and two-way interaction with cloth/softbodies/rigid bodies



*Platform specific optimizations*
Multithreading control
Asynchronous stepping support
PS3, Xbox 360 and Wii optimizations



*Character controller*
Auto-stepping feature
Character controller is provided with source code



*Vehicle dynamics*
Raycast cars
Joint based suspension
Special WheelShape object with tire friction model



*Volumetric Force Fields*
Support for various shapes (sphere, capsule, box, convex mesh)
Force functions to control both amount and direction of forces




PhysX SDK 3.x


Spoiler




*Hardware acceleration*. Only on Windows PC and Linux (SDK 3.3.2+)
On NVIDIA GPUs - Clothing solver, particles and fluids



*Rigid body dynamics*
Two collision detection systems:
Persistent Contact Manifold
Legacy (Separating Axis Theorem + distance-based collision detection)

(new in 3.3) Two broadphase algoritms
Sweep-And-Prune
Multi Box Pruning

Collision primitives (capsule, sphere, box, plane, heightfield, convex, mesh, compound)
(new in 3.3) Unified Hightfields (collision detection equal to triangle mesh)
Various joints types (fixed, distance, spherical, revolute, prismatic, D6, custom)
Articulations - high-stable joint systems with drive model, using solver techniques similar to Featherstone
Ragdolls
Non-uniform mesh scaling
(new in 3.3) Support for shape sharing among rigid bodies
Improved Continuous Collision Detection
Flexible collision filtering
Callbacks and contact modification
Stable depenetration
Coulomb friction model
Aggregates - collection of actors that is managed as single entity in a broadphase
(new in 3.3) Scene origin shifting



*Scene Queries*
Raycast, sweep and overlap tests
Geometry queries
Batched queries and volume caching



*Deformables*
High performance PxCloth solver for clothing simulation
Streamlined collision detection
(new in 3.3) Support for self-collision and inter-cloth collision
Stretching prevention
SIMD optimizations (AVX and non-AVX codepath)
(new in 3.3) CUDA-Graphics interop




*Particles and Fluids*
SPH (Smoothed Particle Hydrodynamics) or simple (without interparticles collisions) simulation
One-way and two-way interaction with rigid bodies
(new in 3.3) CUDA-Graphics interop



*Character controller*
Kinematic Character Controller
"Obstacles" - special objects for the CC to collide with
Auto-stepping feature
Non-walkable parts
Hit and behavior callbacks
(new in 3.3) Overlap recovery module
Runtime tesselation (to counter FPU accuracy issues)
Character controller is provided with source code



*Vehicles*
Full vehicle model that includes components such as engine, clutch, gears, autobox, differential, wheels, tyres, suspensions and chassis
N-wheeled vehicles (N > 2) and tanks
Support for various tire types and drivable surface types
Telemetry, vehicle state queries
Vehicle LOD support
Controller input data smoothing
Vehicle module is provided with source code



*Serialization*
Binary serialization
API-level serialization to RepX, a versioned XML data format



*Performance optimizations*
Cross-platform SIMD implementations
Improvements to cache efficiency and memory management
Enhanced multi-threading (PC CPU, Xbox 360, Xbox One, PS4)
Task Manager - for managing task dependencies and distributing tasks across as many worker threads
SolverBatch feature - multiple threads for Rigid Bodies and Deformables
Parallelization of particle/fluids simulation

Intensive SPU usage on PS3
Double buffering
Contact cashing support



*Deployment*
SDK 3.x does not require installation of PhysX System Software
Certain SDK components (articulations, heightfields, cloth, particles) can be disabled in order to reduce memory footprint




Grob zusammengefasst, wenn das Spiel mehr als Partikel, Flüssigkeiten und Stoffe mit der GPU berechnen kann gehts hier nicht weiter. 


MfG Basti


----------



## loewe0887 (1. Mai 2015)

Hy. Also ich benutze ja seit einer ganzen weile eine 290 in Verbindung mit einer GTX 260. War schon ziemlich cool, aber werde sie heute ausbauen. Ich sehe keinen Nutzen mehr drin. Dazu gibt es echt zu wenig Spiele die Physix nutzen, und noch weniger bei denen das Ganze Funktioniert.  Werde bei meinem System, da wenn sie draußen ist ich weniger Wärmeentwicklung habe, an meiner 290 ein wenig mehr Takten. 

Allen andern wünsche ich noch viel Spaß mit der Kombination aus AMD & Nvidia.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte sehr gerne beim kommenden Batman PhysX Nutzen. Aktuell habe ich einen FX-8350 @ 8x4,2GHz, eine 7970 GHz Edition mit 3GB RAM. Der Rest spielt keine große Rolle, weil 16GB RAM & SSD ausreichend sind. 

Welche preisgünstige Karte von Nvidia ist für diesen Zweck am besten?

LG und vielen Dank im Voraus,
Luke


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Mai 2015)

Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau, was für ein PhysX genutzt wird und ob es modbar ist, daher abwarten.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (5. Mai 2015)

Ah ok vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2015)

Im Zweifelsfall ist eine Geforce GT 640 mit GK107-GPU (wichtiges Detail) die beste Wahl: Kann flink rechnen und braucht wenig Strom. Nur so richtig billig ist sie leider nicht.   Lektüre dazu:

GPU-Physx How-to mit Benchmarks: Was brauche ich, was bringt eine Extra-Grafikkarte als Physikprozessor?
Geforce GTX 750 Ti als PhysX-Beschleuniger empfehlenswert? - Leserartikel von Tech_13

MfG,
Raff


----------



## RobinsonC (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
nun habe ich zum meiner Frage auf dieser Seite: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...e-driver-amd-nv-incl-401.html?highlight=physx
ob man AMD und nVidia Grafikkarten gemeinsam nutzen könnte zum Wandeln von Videos folgende Festellung gemacht:

Mit Handbrake: OpenCL Unterstützung und die primäre GraKa wird angesprochen. Ergebnis:  Sehr flott.
Mit MediaCoder: Cuda/OpenCL und die nVidia GraKa auf dem 2. PCIe Platz wird angesprochen. Auch sehr flott.

Es ist zwar nicht möglich beide Karten zu nutzen, aber dafür bin ich in der Wahl der Konvertierungstools nun unabhängig 

EDIT: Noch was vergessen: Meine Schnittstelle zur nVidia-Karte ist - wie ich meine - der doppelte Treiber (Catalyst und nVida), wie er hier erklärt ist.


----------



## RobinsonC (7. Mai 2015)

Hoppla ... ich muss mich doch noch im positivsten Sinne korrigieren: Es funzt mit beiden Karten (AMD R9 290x + nVidia GTX470) gleichzeitig. OpenCL wird von der SW auch unterstützt. Demnach muss man bei der Wahl des Encoders nicht GPU angeben, sondern einfach AUTO wählen. Dann wird auch die andere GPU genutzt. 
Ohne diesen Beitrag zur Verwendung von PhysX mit einer AMD Karte wäre ich niemals auf diese Lösung gekommen. Abgesehen davon, dass es beim Gaming jetzt bei dem ein oder anderen Spiel bessere Effekte gibt hat es mir pers. aber für die Verwendung von Mulitimedia Software echt geholfen, auch wenn PhysX wahrscheinlich damit nix zu tun hat, aber die Abänderung des Treiberes in der Art wie es hier beschrieben ist war wohl doch nötig, will aber nicht mehr die umkehrprobe machen, weils gerade richtig gut klappt 

EDIT: Die SW von der ich hier schreibe ist MediaCoder(x64). Mit Handbrake gehts nur mit der primären GraKa


----------



## warchief1 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo gordon, habe nur widersprüchliches gefunden, wird die GT730 unterstützt?


----------



## loewe0887 (24. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ging es mit der GT 730  nicht.... Kann dir aber empfehlen, lass das mit dem Quark. Zum einen sind die Optischen- und Leistungsverbesserungen nur gering, bzw. kaum spürbar. Zum anderen müssen die Spiele das auch unterstützen zumindest ist ein großer Aufwand nötig um das ganze Einzustellen. 

Ich hatte eine GTX260 mit drin.... das was sie an Strom mehr gefressen konnte man liebe gleich in eine besser Graka investieren.... Bringt wirklich mehr.


----------



## EMPIREOK (25. Mai 2015)

Schade dass es ab GK200 nicht mehr funktioniert, habe schon überlegt ne R390x zu kaufen und die alte 780Ti als physx Beschleuniger zu benutzen.


----------



## unLieb (25. Mai 2015)

Was an Sinnlosigkeit kaum zu übertreffen wäre!


----------



## loewe0887 (25. Mai 2015)

aber total.... aber wer es kann xD


----------



## aligh (14. Juni 2015)

hey mal ne frage meint ihr da würde auch mit amd und  nivdia klappen 

DirectX 12: interne GPUs arbeiten jetzt mit Grafikkarten zusammen

so das der pc denke die nivdia ist ne igpu

weil wen nivdia da ne  sperre rein machen würde wäre doof wegen amd apus usw also könnte es doch evtl klappen oder so xD


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2015)

Im Text steht extra, dass es sich um iGPU's von Intel und dedizierte nvidia handelt. Ich denke also nicht, dass das so einfach machbar wäre.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2015)

Es würde klappen, aber nVidia hat was dagegen.

Da ich zu zeit sehr viel mit Arbeit (9-18Uhr + Fahrzeit) zu tun habe verschiebt sich der 314.22-v4.3, etwas nach hinten.
Dabei kommt die neue PhysX-9.15.0428-System Software zu Einsatz.
Natürlich, Win 10 Ready!


----------



## aligh (16. Juni 2015)

ist der neue physx treibe nicht nur für die 9 serie?

Nvidia PhysX System Software Download - ComputerBase 

zu mindest steht es da oder meine die damint 9000 serie von damals


----------



## Basti 92 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

neu ist er nicht wirklich. Und natürlich meinen sie die 9XXXer Reihe von damals.
Und der PhysX-9.15.0428 ist da schon wesentlich neuer.



> Unterstützt die Beschleunigung von NVIDIA PhysX auf allen Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 9 und 100 bis 900 mit mindestens 256 MB eigenem Grafikspeicher.



MfG Basti


----------



## RobinsonC (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe den neuen PhysX Treiber vorgestern installiert, aber keine Besserungen bei meiner GTX470 festgestellt. Von 9.13 auf 9.14 waren bei meinem System zw. 10 und 20 FPS, gemessen mit Fluidmark 1.5. nVidia hat allerdings bei der Version 9.14 speziell die 400er Serie mitberücksichtigt. 
Zitat nVidia:
•Unterstützt die Beschleunigung von NVIDIA PhysX auf allen Grafikprozessoren der 400er‑ bis zur 900er-Serie mit mindestens 256 MB eigenem Grafikspeicher. 
Quelle: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.14.0702

Bei der neuen Version werden auch besonderes die Vorgängerserien der 400er besonders berücksichtigt und ein Bug in einem bestimmten Spiel behoben. Da werden aus meiner Sicht also die Serien 9 und 100-inkl. 200 (300?) ggf. einen leichten Perfomance-Gewinn erzielen.

Zitat:
◦Behebt einen Bug, der mit der Einstellung „Hoch“ bei Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag Havana einen Absturz verursachte. 
•Unterstützt die Beschleunigung von NVIDIA PhysX auf allen Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 9 und 100 bis 900 mit mindestens 256 MB eigenem Grafikspeicher. 
Quelle: NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.15.0428


Gruß R.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Juni 2015)

Ist doch gut 20 fps mehr.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. Juni 2015)

Wisst ihr schon was zu Batman Arkham Knights? Welche PhysX Version wird von Origins genutzt und welche Grafikkarte ist dafür geeignet?
GT 640?


----------



## unLieb (25. Juni 2015)

Da der Verkauf von Batman Arkham Knights zumindest bei Steam gestoppt wurde, braucht man sich darüber wohl erst einmal keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2015)

Bei Batman AK, die Hardware muss erst erfunden werden. Selbst gtx980ti ist mit dem Spiel überfordert.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. Juni 2015)

Das liegt aber nicht an den Systemen, sondern am Code (der Kot ist). Wieso läuft denn sonst die PS4 und XboxOne so gut und sieht dazu besser aus?

BTT: Könnte eine passiv gekühlte GT 640 mit 128bit passiv gekühlt von Zotac für 20€ inkl. Versand bekommen. Gutes Angebot oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juni 2015)

Definitiv.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juni 2015)

Der 4.3 ist fertig, muss noch ein paar Test machen. Enthält den 9.15.0428

*Update*

Hier der Link: 314.22-v4.3.exe (340,00 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## Basti 92 (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ist v4.3 schon bereit für win10? Wollte sowieso umsteigen, und es wäre super wenn ich dann direkt den "neuen" Treiber nutzen könnte.
Kommt auch noch eine Anleitung für win10 wenn zu Zeit hast? Oder soll ich beim einrichten mal alles zusammenfassen wenn es geklappt hat?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juni 2015)

Also, der 4.2 war schon Windows 10 ready. Anleitung wie Windows 8.1. Problem ist Windows 10 hat noch kein Crossfire Treiber, daher kann ich es nicht mit 2 Karten testen.


----------



## Basti 92 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

stimmt, du hattest schon beim bearbeiteten v4.2 geschrieben, dass er auf win 10 läuft. Hatte es nur vergessen. 
Um auf mein "Treiberproblem" beim starten zurückzukommen. Könnte es sein dass die 650Ti noch kein GOP unterstützendes bios drauf hat und deswegen nicht geladen wird, daher auch abschmiert. Also muss ich mal ein Biosupdate auf der karte machen.  Asche auf mein Haupt

EDIT:
Das Biosupdate auf ein GOP unterstützendes Bios hat die Treiber-Probleme behoben! Die 650Ti Boost läuft jetzt wie sie soll.
Kann also auch "empfohlen" werden, wenn jemand die Leistung braucht.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2015)

Kein Problem Basti. Trotz des neuen Kernel von Windows 10 läuft der Treiber. Toll. Denn Windows 10 hat Kernel 10 und nicht mehr 6.x.


----------



## RobinsonC (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Gordon,
ich glaube der Mod, den Du hier erstellt hast,  wird angegriffen. 
Ich hatte zunächst festgestellt, dass die PhysX Karte (GTX470) von 180 FPS auf 17!!!! heruntergefallen ist. Ich wollte nun die Treiber neu installieren und bemerkte, dass der NVIDIA Ordner auf der Platte weg ist. 
Ich lud also alles nochmals herunter. Als ich auf der 1sten Seite dieses Themas den DriverMod 1.03 herunterladen wollte, schlug AVIRA Alarm und sperrte die Downloadseite.
Ich lud die Version 1.04


Ich werde jetzt erst mal alles kompl. neu aufsetzen.

EDIT: Grafik gelöscht.

mfG
R


----------



## RobinsonC (11. Juli 2015)

Oh ... hier könnte der Pferdefuß vergraben sein ....

Wenn man nach "patch Liandri / THETA sucht kommt man auf diese Seite:  Site Suspended - This site has stepped out for a bit
Aktuell erscheint dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Juli 2015)

hi wo ist der link für 4.2?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Juli 2015)

Wir sind bei 4.3 eine Seite zurück.


----------



## RobinsonC (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mal vorsichtig fragen, ob jemand nach dem Update auf die neue Catalyst-Version 15.7 unter Verwendung einer PhysX-Karte Performanceeinbußen hat. Habe nach meinem oben geschilderten Erlebnis mein BS neu aufgesetzt, aber zunächst den letzten BETA-Treiber 15.5 installiert.


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,


habe noch den 15.5 in Verwendung wollte aber jetzt den 15.7 testen, eigentlich sollte ein Treiberupdate für die AMDs keine Probleme bringen...
In meiner PhysX-Mod Sammlung bringen alle Versionen beim Scan keine Vieren zum Vorschein. Der letzte Download war v4.3 am 29.06.2015.
Und ich bezweifle stark, dass im 15.7 die Schadsoftware enthalten ist. Ich werde mal BL2 mit 15.5 und 15.7 Testen und berichten ob die Frames einbrechen.




|15.5|15.7
JX3D 2560x1600| 77/174|80/180
BL2 5300x1600|52/97|54/102Es scheint alles soweit OK zu sein, bei mir läuft es wie vorher, mit ganz leichten Verbesserungen. Ich habe weiterhin v4.2 im Einsatz da ich erst mit Win 10 auf 4.3 umsteigen werde. In BL2 bin ich mal durch Bloodshot Stronghold gerannt da war die PhysX-Karte bei 25-40% Auslastung.

EDIT:
Ich schätze , dass bei dir gar kein Physx mehr über die GPU läuft. Denn deine FPS brechen ca so weit ein, dass Physx auf der CPU die selben Frames bringt...


MfG Basti


----------



## RobinsonC (12. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Nachdem ich nun neu installiert habe, hat er mir wieder 155 - 160 FPS. Vorher ca. 180-190 weil die Karte auf dem zweiten PCIe Platz war. Jetzt steckt sie im 3ten und damit hat sie nur 4 Lanes. Es müsste aber voll ausreichen bei ca. 155 FPS. Bei HD macht sie immerhin noch ca. 77-80 FPS.

Bislang hatte ich die Installation nicht mit dem Komplettreiber 314.22 v4.2 , sondern selbst die einzelnen Schritte durch das aktivieren der einzelnen Programme durchgeführt.
1. AMD Treiber
2. nVidia Treiber 314.22
3. PhysX 9.14
4. physxmod 0.3

In der letzteren Datei ist heute in der Tat ein faules Ei versteckt.

Aber das Problem scheint nicht der modifizierte Treiber von Gordon zu sein. Diesen habe ich heute getestet. Interessanterweise ist nachdem ich Gordons Treiber installierte auf der C Platte noch die physxmod 0.3 extendet übrig und die ist sauber. Wenn ich diese im AdminMod starte, erhalte ich wie gewohnt die Eingabeaufforderung und so weiter.
Aber unter dem vorgegebenen Link, der auch hier auf der Startseite anliegt, kommt nach dem Start eine sehr unfreundliche und hässliche Dame, die der "Hochzeit" zw. AMD und nVidia entgegen steht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behaltet Euch also fürs erste gut und sicher die Dateien.


----------



## RobinsonC (12. Juli 2015)

Bestätigt. Der Link auf dieser ersten Page zum File physx-mod-1.03.zip ist schrott. Die Datei heisst nicht mehr extended am Ende und die erste Figur ist diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Klick auf Info kommt die hässliche Dame da oben ....


----------



## pagani-s (15. Juli 2015)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der 4.3 ist fertig, muss noch ein paar Test machen. Enthält den 9.15.0428
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Hier der Link: 314.22-v4.3.exe (340,00 MB) - uploaded.net



bei mir steht nach 2 stunden download immer download fehlgeschlagen. woran kann das liegen?


----------



## unLieb (15. Juli 2015)

Liegt wohl daran dass du ohne Premium-Account lädst! Da kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Juli 2015)

Leute, bei mein Uploadet.net ist was schief gelaufen. es sind nur noch:
314.22-v4.1 , 314.22-v4.3 , PhysX mod 0.4 und PhysX mod 0.3 extendet vorhanden.

Die Benchmarks: JX3 Benchmark und Nurien PhysX sind auch noch drauf.

Wenn was anderes gebraucht wird lade ich es so schnell wie möglich hoch.


----------



## neo100378 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo  an alle 
Ich habe seit kurzen eine MSI 390X  Gaming .  Hab aber auch eine 660Ti von Asus rum liegen .  Der Moder empfiehlt die 660ti als PhysX Karte  aber nicht .  Warum aber gehen müsste es ja ???
LG
Andy


----------



## Basti 92 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Sie wird nicht empfohlen weil sie eigentlich "überdimensioniert" ist und "zu viel" verbraucht.
Sie aber zu verkaufen, um eine sparsamere Karte zu kaufen bringt auch nix. Du kannst sie ruhig ausprobieren, ich habe eine 650Ti Boost im System, ist ja der selbe Chip.


MfG Basti


----------



## neo100378 (18. Juli 2015)

Danke Bast 92  
Ich habe ein 1000 Wat Netztteil reicht das aus wenn schon für die 390X ein 750 Wat Netzteil brauche ???
 LG
Andy


----------



## Basti 92 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

reicht locker.
Die Physx Karte wird "höchstens" zu 40% ausgelastet ca 100W. Und die 390X braucht nicht mehr als meine 290X im OC und mein 860W NT Reicht locker. Beim zocken mit Messgerät (Brennstuhl PM 231E) davor bekomme ich mit dem System aus meiner Signatur nur 550W zustande... Diese Angaben waren schon immer mist. Du könntest ein CF mit zusätzlicher Physx Karte an deinem NT Betreiben.

Nur als Beispiel, ich hatte früher ein System aus P5E Q6600@3,2GHz, HD6850 mit leichtem OC und als Physx Karte glaube ne 9800GT an einem 400W NT und einigen Festplatten und das lief! 

EDIT:
Ich meine mein System verbraucht 550W mit allem also auch Fritzbox, Switch, Anlage, Monitoren, usw! also der PC nur ca. 350-400W!


MfG Basti


----------



## neo100378 (18. Juli 2015)

Ok Super Danke Basti


----------



## Basti 92 (31. Juli 2015)

Hey,

Ich bin nun am Laptop schon auf Win 10 Umgestigen.
Eigentlich gefällt es sehr gut, nur kann man anscheinend die Updates nicht deaktivieren. Zerschießt uns das nicht dauernt den MOD?
Ist das wirklich die einzige Temporäre Lösung? Microsoft Hotfix: Windows 10 Updates verstecken oder blockieren
Wenn dann wieder ein neuer WHQL kommt, der natürlich "neuer" ist als unser Treiber, zerschießt es uns wieder das System?...
Und in wie weit beschränkt der "Echtzeit Schutz" möglicherweise unseren MOD? Denn der aktiviert sich anscheinend wieder nach "einiger Zeit".

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt. PCGH Hilft Updates unter Kontrolle


MfG Basti


----------



## RobinsonC (1. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
mit dem Catlyst 15.7.1 sind meine Probleme im Zshg. des Catalyst Treibers 15.7 + Mod erledigt. Außerdem ist jetzt der übermächtige Mauszeiger wieder "normal" dimensioniert. Läuft super. Warum der Treiber 15.7 gerade bei mir so komische Fehler verursachte bleibt ein Rätzel. Aber egal - der neue Catalyst funzt jetzt wieder einwandfrei.

mfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2015)

Manche Sachen muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## neo100378 (1. August 2015)

Hallo
Kann ich meine Separate PhysX auch in denn 4X Pcie Slot stecken ohne großen Leistungf Verlust . 
Blöde frage wenn ich zwei Nvidia Karten benutze also zwei verschiedene eine halt als PhysX muss ich dann eine SLI Brücke verwenden oder sollte ich ?
Danke für die Hilfe .

LG
Andy


----------



## neo100378 (1. August 2015)

neo100378 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann ich meine Separate PhysX auch in denn 4X Pcie Slot stecken ohne großen Leistungf Verlust .
> Danke für die Hilfe .
> 
> ...



Blöde frage wenn ich zwei Nvidia Karten benutze also zwei verschiedene eine halt als PhysX   muss ich dann eine SLI Brücke verwenden oder sollte ich  ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. August 2015)

Also PCI-e 4x reicht aus für Physx. Und nein, keine Brücke benutzen.


----------



## neo100378 (1. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## neo100378 (2. August 2015)

Noch eine frage, ich wollte ja Separate PhysX  in denn Pcie 4X stecken. Das geht wegen Platz  Gründen jetzt  nicht .   Also muss ich sie im denn zweiten Pcie Slot stecken . Jetzt hab ich aber nur 2X 8 Lans Pro Karte ,  Ist das eine großer Leistung Verlust  wenn ich für die Hauptkarte nur 8 Lans habe .  LG Andy


----------



## Basti 92 (2. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt auch am Hauptrechner auf Win 10 umgestiegen. Dabei habe ich erst die Updates auf manuell geändert, alle Treiber entfernt und die Treibersignatur deaktiviert.
Sonst bin ich wie nach dem Hauptbeitrag von Win8.1 vorgegangen.
Anscheinend läuft der v4.3 nicht! Sobald ich ihn unter Win10 starte, wird er gelöscht, unter 8.1 ist er wenigstens gestartet. Möglicherweise ist meiner vom 29.06.2015 auch schon beschädigt. Ich kann ihn aktuell auch nicht mehr Runterladen.
Daher habe ich den v4.2 mit dem AMD15.7.1 installiert.

Dann kommt die Frage wie blende ich ein Update aus, ohne es erst zu installieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lösung kommt von Microsoft. Keine Ahnung warum es so umständlich sein muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@NEO
Wenn du eine Physx-Karte neben deiner nVidia Hauptkarte benutzen willst, brauchst du den Mod nicht!
Der Mod wird nur Benötigt wenn Physx mit einer AMD-Karte genutzt werden soll.

Im 1. Beitrag von Gordon ist ein link worin beschrieben wird welche "Leistungseinbußen" weniger Lanes bedeuten. 
Dann sollte man noch wissen dass die Generationen immer den Durchsatz verdoppelt haben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EC


PCI-e3 x8 = PCI-e2 x16 -> das wurde schon getestet und Grakas haben keinen messbaren Einbruch unter 1% der Frames!
Und eine Physx Karte ist schon mit PCI-e1 x4 gelaufen... also könnte sie in der 3er Generation möglicherweise schon mit einem x1 laufen...


MfG Basti


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2015)

Hätte mal eine Frage zu Mirrors Edge. Ich hätte vor allem weil der Nachfolger vor der Tür steht mal wieder Lust auf das Spiel habe allerdings meine gtx260 mometan nicht zu Hand (verliehen wegen Bios Flashen). 
Wie sieht es denn mit einer 940 GT aus reicht die in Kombination mit einer aktuellen Karte aus um die Physx Effekte in Mirrows Edge dazustellen, laut deiner Legende sollte die Karte ja sehr schwach sein Mirrors Edge hat
allerdings auch nicht so rechenintensive Effekte oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## unLieb (4. August 2015)

Eine GTX 260 ist ja nun nicht sehr viel stärker als eine GTX 640.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. August 2015)

Eine 940 ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Basti 92 (5. August 2015)

Hey,

seit heute funktioniert wushowhide.diagcab nicht mehr.
Ich kann zwar das Update "ausblenden" doch wird es nicht mehr aus der Updateliste entfernt. Demnach kann ich keine Updates installieren ohne dass es PhysX zerschießt.

Ist sonst schon jemand umgestiegen und hat das selbe Problem?


MfG Basti


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. August 2015)

Ok dann werde mir wohl eine neue (gebrauchte) zulegen müssen, welche Karte würdest du empfehlen welche für alle Physx Anwendungen ausreicht, keinen zusätzlichen Stromstecker braucht und nur ein bis maximal zwei Slots hoch ist?
Habe momentan eine GT440 im Auge davon könnte man auf Ebay ein paar schießen wäre das passend?


----------



## Basti 92 (5. August 2015)

Hallo,

Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.
---->LEST DOCH BITTE MAL DEN 1. BEITRAG, ER IST AKTUELL!<----


MfG Basti


----------



## Demon1980 (9. August 2015)

Hallo 
Ich möchte mich nun nach langen mal an euch wenden.
Die benutzung von AMD/ATI + Nvidia hatte ich vor vielen Jahren schon benutzt seit dem es diese Seite hier gab.
Doch seit über 1 Jahr hatte ich nur noch eine AMD Karte verbaut weil es oft nur noch probleme mit den Games gab.
Min Win10 sollte sich ja angeblich alles ändern.
Ich habe zum test mal zu meiner 295 eine 680gtx rein gemacht und nun am ende wie damals einfach eine 460gtx welche nun erst mal drin bleibt.
Problem ist, benutze ich alles standard treiber ist alles an nur PhysX nicht.
Mit den Mod hier ist alles an.
Doch problem ist die Karte wird trotzdem wie in Metro zB nicht benutzt.
Ob ohne Mod oder mit Mod wo ich die daten in den Ordner kopiert habe.
Der Installer geht von hier aber das exten. nicht ! Musste ich selbst entpacken lassen und die PhysX Dateien dort hin kopieren.
Hat einer einen Plan wo der Fehler ist warum dieser Mod/ Setup alles wie hier laut anleitung nicht installiert werden kann.
Und weshalb sich Win10 so quer stellt?
Hier mein Link wo anders wo bisher keine Lösung kam. 
AMD + NVIDIA Grafikkarte in Windows 10Pro gemeinsam nutzen

Um Ratschlag wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2015)

So wie ich lese, ist mein Mod nicht durchgelaufen. 
Treiber Signatur und Benutzerkontensteuerung muss aus sein, und als Administrator muss du es starten.


----------



## Demon1980 (9. August 2015)

ok dann teste ich es nachher noch mal! doch wegen der Signatur und die benutzersteuer..... die ganzen einstellungen wollte ich vermeiden und nur als admin ausführen lassen. 
Dein Treiber wird ja inst. nur halt macht wie du schon schreibst ab der hälfte die instal. nicht weiter wegen diesen Dingen was du auch schilderst.
Aber dann muss ich das wohl tun um zu wissen ob es dann funzt oder nicht, 
Nur Eine ganz wichtige Frage wäre nun noch.
Nvidia stellt sich in meinen Augen aber immer noch Quer was die Kombi der Installation der Treiber angeht.
Sonst würde ja PhysX auch an sein wenn ich alle Standard treiber nehme.
Richtig? Somit geht ja die Kombi, doch nicht in vollen Umfang weil NVIDIA den Leuten verbietet einen MIX von AMD UND NVIDIA GPU ZU nutzen.( PhysX  einfach deaktivieren)
Komisch ist aber, das dies auch bei AMD APU der fall ist. Doch bei Intel CPU`S mit IGP  ist PhysX an.
Da wären wir wieder bei einen sehr bekannten Problem was viele Leute nicht hören oder glauben wollen. NVIDIA macht in zusammenarbeit mit Intel oder einigen Unternehmen alles. Doch unterbindet und verbietet wie z.B. AMD gemeinsame Nutzung ihrer Software oder Hardware .


----------



## Basti 92 (9. August 2015)

Hallo,

Also wie Gordon schon gesagt hat, musst du natürlich die ganzen Punkte abarbeiten. Das ist die Grundanleitung für Win 8.1 und hier die Erweiterung füe Win 10.
Sehr problematisch ist eben, dass das ausblenden der "falschen" Treiber in Win 10 nicht richtig funktioniert.

Und nein nVidia arbeitet nicht mit Intel zusammen. Sie sehen nur keine Konkurrenz in Intel APUs, da ihre Leistung sowieso so schwach ist, dass wenn man eine nVidia karte für Physx nutzen würde es langsamer wäre als direkt auf der nVidia Karte zu spielen... Gegen AMD hat man einfach den Namen sozusagen auf eine Blacklist gesetzt. Wenn Intel Stark genug wäre, würden sie mit Sicherheit auch dort landen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Demon1980 (9. August 2015)

Hi Basti.
Wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei.
Es geht darum das ein System mit Nvidia GPU als Hauptgrafikkarte PCIe dann den i7 GPU- z.B. die PhysX berechnen lassen kann oder auch den Intel CPU oder auch einen AMD CPU !
Sobald man halt einen GPU Kern von AMD verbaut hat, auch APU dann kann kein PhysX mehr ausgewählt werden ob der CPU oder der GPU in den AMD CPU  dies berechnen könnte. Diese Funktion fehlt am ende komplett wie ich es in 3 System schon gesehen habe wo ich APU`s als Komplett PC verkauft hatte.
MFG Demon


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. August 2015)

> NVIDIA macht in zusammenarbeit mit Intel oder einigen Unternehmen alles. Doch unterbindet und verbietet wie z.B. AMD gemeinsame Nutzung ihrer Software oder Hardware .


Das Intel, nVidia und Microsoft zusammenarbeiten und gemeinsame Sache machen ist für mich nichts neues.
Leider muss man das als AMD-User halt hinnehmen.


----------



## Demon1980 (9. August 2015)

JA das ist richtig.
Das war damals schon bekannt vor über 10-15 Jahren. Als es anfing das die Hardware nicht mehr so gut zusammen funktioniert hatte.
Damals lief am besten noch AMD CPU+NVIDIA Grafikkarte. 
Heute aber immer noch wenn man schnellen AMD CPU und Gforce benutzt. Denn die Nvidia Treiber sind besser auf Multicore oprimiert was den Cpu gut aus nutzt.
Aber naja das ist ja nun egal.
Habe das mit den Berechtigungen gemacht und am ende konnte es paar sachen nicht machen! bzw. hatte was nicht gefunden.
Aber er hat mehr als vorher installiert 
Teste nun erst mal paar sachen.


----------



## Demon1980 (9. August 2015)

Alles gut Gordon 
Funzt gut
Metro Last N. erst mal ohne was an den daten zu ändern läuft erst mal und gtx hat nur 16% last bei 157MB ist schon mal sehr gut.
Top


----------



## neo100378 (13. August 2015)

Hallo
Erstmal danke Basti für die Antwort 
So jetzt eine andre Frage ich habe ein MAXIMUS V GENE  bekommen . Gratis nebenbei . 
So jetzt hat das Mainboard zwar zwei 16x Pcie 3.0  Slots . 
Aber auch nur eine Kurzen 4x Pcie Slot als die karte würde dann hinten raus schauen .  
Kann ich da meine Separate PyhiX reinstecken .  Ich habe echt das ganze Internet durch forstet aber nix gefunden was mir eine Befriedigende Antwort gibt , Es gibt kein klare Nein oder  Ja . 
Also bitte ich euch um Hilfe was sagt  ihr Ja oder nein . 

LG
Andy


----------



## unLieb (13. August 2015)

Warum nutzt du nicht einfach den zweiten PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot?


----------



## neo100378 (13. August 2015)

Hallo
Ja könnte ich aber dann wären die Grafikkarte nur ein paar Millimeter auseinander . 
Dass wär für die Kühlung nicht so gut. 

LG
Andy


----------



## unLieb (13. August 2015)

Ja und? Was denkst du denn wie es die Leute machen die SLI und CrossFire-Systeme betreiben? Steck die Karte in den zweiten Slot und fertig!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2015)

Wenn du vorsichtig den 4x hinter aufschneidest oder aufbrichst, dann klappt das mit dem 4x.


----------



## neo100378 (13. August 2015)

Danke Gordon 

Der Slot ist von haus aus   schon offen  .
Soll ich die Kontakte die raus stehen mit dem Schutz was bei der Grafikkarte dabei war versehen ?
Das sie eben nicht das  Mainboard berühren.

LG
Andy


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. August 2015)

Würde ich empfehlen, das zu machen. Panzertape geht auch.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (28. August 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

ich nutze deinen Mod schon sehr lange und bedanke mich hiermit herzlich für deine Super-Arbeit!
Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob das Upgrade von W8.1.1 auf W10 im laufenden Betrieb ohne Probleme möglich ist? Muss ich irgendwas beachten? Treiber erst alle deinstallieren und dann das Upgrade machen? Mein System läuft soweit super, auch wenn es bereits mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, aber W10 reizt mich schon.

Gruß
Hoffi1986


----------



## unLieb (28. August 2015)

Ich hatte extreme Grafikfehler. Daher wäre zumindest mein persönlicher Rat, vor dem Update den Mod und die NVIDIA-Treiber zu deinstallieren, die Karte auszubauen und dann das Update zu machen. 

Nach dem Update dann alles wieder installieren, sofern der Mod überhaupt noch unter Windows 10 läuft. Ich hab meine NVIDIA nämlich seit den Problemen draußen gelassen und nicht wieder eingebaut und getestet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. August 2015)

Also der Mod funktionierte in der Windows 10 dp ohne Probleme.


----------



## Basti 92 (31. August 2015)

Hallo,

also bei mir läufts auf Win10.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin damals so vorgegangen.
Demnach mit v4.2 und AMD 15.7.1.


MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (1. September 2015)

@Basti92

Bist du im Inplace-Upgrade oder per Clean-Installation auf W10 gegangen? Alle Treiber aber vorher deinstallieren und DDU oder sowas drüberlaufen gelassen?

Gruß


----------



## Basti 92 (1. September 2015)

Hallo,

durchs Upgrade gehts auch, bin aber inzwischen auf eine Neuinstallation umgestiegen.
Und natürlich alle nVidia und AMD Treiber deinstallieren. Das steht auch in meiner "Anleitung"! 
Nur beim "manuellen" Update musst du aufpassen, sobald er die Treiber für die nVidia Karte aktualisieren will musst du abbrechen. Sonst zerschießt er dir den MOD...

Ich würde empfehlen noch nicht umzusteigen, bis man Updates sicher ausblenden kann bevor man auf herrunterladen klickt!
Das ist nämlich totaler Mist was sich MS hier leistet 


EDIT:
zum Beta 15.8 kann ich erstmal nichts berichten, da er für mich keine Vorteile bringt, und ich ihn nicht testen werde.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2015)

Mit dem do not spy 10 tool ist das Problem auch weg. 
Mod Treiber empfehle ich ohne Internet zu installieren.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

leider habe ich irgendein Problem mit Win 8.1 x64.

Also zunächst habe ich vielleicht einen Fehler begangen und erst via "Driver Sweeper" alles deinstalliert und danach erst ATI & PhysX installiert. Also habe ich ATI nochmal installiert, neu gestartet, deinstalliert, neu gestartet, Driver Sweeper durchlaufen lassen, neu gestartet und dann die digitale Treibersignatur deaktiviert.

7.  nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber starten und auf Abfrage warten : * Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... * 
Musste keine beliebe Taste drücken, PC ist automatisch neu gestartet

8. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern
folglich übersprungen

9. Abfrage * Zum uebernehmen neustarten: * mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen 
 - neu starten
Also habe ich nun Schirtt 10 vorgezogen, danach kam die Abfrage von Schritt 9

10. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended.
 - neu starten

Fertig? Leider nicht, weil in der FluidMark nur 11fps angezeigt werden und das Häckchen "PhysX GPU" leider grau hinterlegt ist und nicht angewählt werden kann.


Als Grafikkarte habe ich mir eine GT640 gekauft. 

Achso es sei noch zu erwähnen, dass beim Neustart Amd Monitoring direkt mit einer Fehlermeldung daher kommt - leider.


----------



## Basti 92 (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

ganz einfach, egal was du schon gemacht hast, den 2. Beitrag , der Anleitung zu Windows 8 und 8.1 durchlesen!
Zur Deinstallation bitte so vorgehen wie in dem Beitrag unten beschrieben!
Als einzige Abwandlung kannst du auch den neusten AMD Treiber nutzen.

EDIT:
So muss es funktionieren ist zwar etwas zusammengestückelt aber bitte...
Bei Problemen den Schritt nennen und beschreiben was nicht geklappt hat. Möglicherweise mit Screenshot über 2. PC Das System nicht ans netz lassen bis alles erledigt ist.

1. Alle Daten Hunterladen und ordentlich abspeichern,
2. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktivieren: (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen --> Nie Treibersoftware von Windows Updates installieren.
3. Benutzerkontenaktivierung: (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente --> Benutzerkonten --> Einstellungen zur Benutzerkontensteuerung --> Nie Benachrichtigen oder die ZIP(uac deaktivieren(superadmin))
4. Automatische Updates deaktivieren, weil Treiber wird darüber auch installiert
5. Geben Sie secpol.msc im Startmenü (oder Windows+R Taste), und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste.
- Doppelklicken Sie auf Lokale Richtlinien doppelklicken Sie dann auf Sicherheitsoptionen.
- Blättern Sie nach unten zu diesem Eintrag - Benutzerkontensteuerung: Alle Administratoren im Administratorgenehmigungsmodus ausführen. Klicken Sie doppelt auf diese Zeile.
- Deaktiviert einstellen und drücken Sie OK. -> Neustart
6. Netzwerkstecker abschließen -> Herrunterfahren
7. Nvidia Karte ausbauen -> Neustart
8. Treiber über Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features -> erst alle nVidia teile deinstallieren, nicht Neustarten
9. AMD-Treiber deinstallieren, nicht neu starten
10. mit Driver Sweeper ALLE AMD und nVidia Teile wählen und bereinigen -> Neustart
11. Auf C: alles absuchen ob noch Reste vorhanden sind und manuell löschen. (unter C:, C:\Program Files, C:\Program Files (x86), C:\ProgramData)
12. mit Driver Sweeper nochmals kontrollieren dass nix da ist -> Herrunterfahren -> Nvidia Karte einbauen -> Neustart
13. AMD-Treiber installieren, nicht neu starten
14. digitale Treibersignatur deaktivieren:
- "Win+i" gedrückt halten und Neustarten auswählen
- erweiterte Optionen, Systemstartoptionen -> Neustart
- beim Start den Punkt 7 mit einer "7" auswählen, hochfahren.
15. nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber als Admin starten und auf Abfrage warten : Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... 
16. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern
17. Abfrage zum übernehmen neustarten: mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen -> Neustart
18. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended mit Admin Rechten zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended.  -> Neustart
19. mit GPU-Z testen ob Physx aktiviert ist
20. Testlauf mit JX3Benchmark mit MOD
21. Wenn alles funktioniert Netzwerkstecker anschließen und nach Windows Updates suchen, und dann das nVidia Update ausblenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das muss bei jedem update manuell gemacht werden!.


MfG Basti


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (3. September 2015)

Ah habe den nVidia 314.22-v4.1 (mit physx mod 0.4) nicht als Admin ausgeführt....habe die nVidia ausgebaut und probiert zu deinstallieren wie beschrieben, aber den Black Screen of Death erhalten. Also beim Hochfahren den Zeitpunkt von heute Morgen gewählt und  von vorne.

Also habe nun superadmin und Windowsupdates aus. Die Grafikkarte ist noch draußen. Wann soll ich die eigentlich am besten einbauen?

EDIT: Deinen Edit nicht gesehen, gehe es gerade durch 

EDIT2: Also der Prozess kann nicht auf die Batchdatei zugreifen, weil sie von einem anderen Prozess ausgeführt/benutzt wird, konnte ich gerade noch so lesen.

Ich komme hier nicht weiter: 15. nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber als Admin starten und auf Abfrage warten : Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ...  

Ich kann keine beliebige Taste drücken, weil der PC automatisch neu gestartet wird!


----------



## Basti 92 (3. September 2015)

> Wann soll ich die eigentlich am besten einbauen?


punkt 12

beim BSoD kann man mit der igpu starten wenn alle grakas ausgebaut sind aber scheinst es auch so geschafft zu haben.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (3. September 2015)

EDIT2: Also der Prozess kann nicht auf die Batchdatei zugreifen, weil sie von einem anderen Prozess ausgeführt/benutzt wird, konnte ich gerade noch so lesen.

Ich komme hier nicht weiter: 15. nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber als Admin starten und auf Abfrage warten : Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... 

Ich kann keine beliebige Taste drücken, weil der PC automatisch neu gestartet wird! 

Probiere es mal erneut mit dem Neustart und der erneuten Installation nur ohne Virenscanner...vielleicht liegt's daran...


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (3. September 2015)

Weiterhin dasselbe Problem. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen und es folgt ein automatischer Neustart.

Das passiert nach dem PhysX Update 9.13.1220. Habe als Admin ausgeführt und habe auch wirklich alles so gemacht wie beschrieben!


Hier noch ein Bildschirmfoto: http://abload.de/img/img_5416mdkrz.jpg


EDIT: Nach dem Neustart habe ich nochmals neu gestartet, damit ich die Treibersignatur wieder deaktivieren kann. Bin dann unter C: und habe Physx Extended gestartet und die folgenden Schritte durchgeführt:

15. Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ... 
16. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern
17. Abfrage zum übernehmen neustarten: mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen -> Neustart
18. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended mit Admin Rechten zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended. -> Neustart
19. mit GPU-Z testen ob Physx aktiviert ist
20. Testlauf mit JX3Benchmark mit MOD

GPU-Z zeigt PhysX und JX3Benchmark zeigt aber No PhysX an, jedoch steigt die Temperatur der GT 640 laut CPUID Hardware Monitor an, was für mich heißt, dass sie funktioniert.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. September 2015)

Hallo,

Der will nur eine unwichtige .bat ausführen. Einfach ignorieren. 
Der neustart ist nicht schlimm einfach dannach weitermachen. Ich breche die Neustarts immer mit dem befehl "Shutdown -a" ab um nachlesen zu können, ob irgendwas an Fehlern im cmd steht.

Für den JX3Benchmark musst du noch den Fix installieren. Steht unten im 1. Beitrag.


> *JX3 Benchmark* Bitte den JX 3 benchmark PhysX fix benutzen wenn sich PhysX sich nicht aktivieren lässt.




MfG Basti


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (4. September 2015)

Danke Basti, scheint gut zu laufen @ 1680x1050 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. September 2015)

Hey,

kannst du mal schauen welche Lasten die GPUs und die CPU haben?
Schafft die GT640 wirklich nur min 32 FPS? Ich hab auf der Auflösung von 7970 und 640 mehr erwartet auf 1680x1050 

@ Gordon wie schaut das bei dir aus sind die min FPS mit deiner 640 auch so niedrig?


MfG Basti


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (4. September 2015)

Basti, kann ich gerne machen. Habe die 3GB Karte bei eBay ohne Lüfter gekauft. Weiß also nicht genau ob das der neuere Chipsatz ist der von euch empfohlen wird, wo kann ich das prüfen? GPU-Z zeigt mir nur die 7970 an. Die GPU ging auf 80Grad hoch, Lüfter muss ich noch organisieren bzw. basteln. Ggf. hat die hohe Temperatur zu den 32fps geführt.

Kann gerne nochmal den Verlauf via CPUID aufzeichnen.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. September 2015)

Hallo,

in GPU-Z kann man unten links die Grafikkarte wählen. Du kannst auch mehrere Instanzen starten.
Ich hatte leider nie eine 640 und kann daher leider nicht sagen, wie stark der unterschied zwischen den Versionen ist.
Es sollte alles passen ich hab auch nur:
AFPS 112
Min 70
Max 154


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es freut mich, dass jetzt alles läuft.
Viel Spaß mit dem System und bei Problemen einfach melden. 


MfG Basti


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (4. September 2015)

Ok dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Hier noch ein GPU-Z Screenshot. Vielen Dank für den Support 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe dann wohl die mittlere Karte: GeForce GT 640 (OEM) | Specifications | GeForce


LG
Luke


----------



## Legion495 (6. September 2015)

Hallo Community.

Wollte mal fragen hat das wer unter Windows10 zum laufen gebracht?
 Windows8 und 10 sind ja Technisch fast die selben und ich hol mir ne R9 390 hab noch ne vielleicht funktionsfähige GT 640 hier rumliegen.

Auch wollt ich fragen die Beschreibung der installation der Treiber mit dem 0.4 und danach 0.3 installieren? Ist beabsichtigt oder? 
Scheint mir etwas verwirrend.

Auch steht dabei das wenn mans versemmelt man nen Blackscreen hat (logisch) und Daten weg? Warum Daten weg?
Kann man kein Secure Boot mehr verwenden? Logisch das die Treiber dann tot sind sollte doch aber mit Windowstreibern ladbar sein, hätt ich gemeint.^^ Wills nur wissen kein Risiko eingehen usw.

Sorry wenn ich hier Fragen stelle die schon oft gefallen sind. Hab son paar Seiten durchgeschaut aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.
MfG Legion495


----------



## Basti 92 (6. September 2015)

Hallo,

es läuft auf Win 10.

zum BSoD, wenn du immer so vorgehst,


> *Achtung:
> Wer den nVidia 314.22 mod Treiber oder AMD Treiber deinstallieren möchte, geht wie folgt vor:
> 1. nVidia karte ausbauen
> 2. Gewünschte Treiber deinstallieren
> ...


kann dir das nicht passieren.

Die Daten sind nur auf der System Platte/Partition weg, wenn man diese platt macht und clean neu installiert.
Den DSoD kann man auch retten , indem man alle Grakas ausbaut im Bios auf interne Grafik umstellt und den Monitor dort anschließt. Dann lässt sich mein Rechner im BSoD wieder Starten. 
Alternativ kann man mit einer Rettungs DVD, den Rechner auch auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt zurücksetzen falls man ordentlich Backups gefahren hat.


MfG Basti


----------



## Legion495 (6. September 2015)

Okay danke für die genaue information. Also fixable für mich in dem Fall  Wenn ich mal mist baue^^

Hab immer Backups  Danke für die  info hilt mir sehr weiter. Danke für diese tolle Arbeit die ihr macht. Es ist unglaublich wieviele Wege es für PhysX gibt aber diese ist eindeutig die einfachste Methode.
MfG Legion495


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (8. September 2015)

Heute ist mein neuer Lüfter und Kühllörper für die GT640 gekommen. Musste ihn, wegen dem Netzteil, ohne Lüfter montieren (insgesamt zu hoch bzw. zu wenig Platz). Reicht aber aus um damit humane 46°C unter Last zu erhalten. Vorher war ich bei 81° ohne Lüfter mit dem originalen Kühlerkörper!

Habe dazu JX3Benchmark sowie die von Arkham Knight laufen lassen. Arkham Knight läuft ganz gut. Der Rauch schaut auch nett aus, weiß aber nicht mehr wie es vorher war. Aber hier paar Einstellungen und Ergebnisse:

Fehlermeldung 1 beim Ausführen von "Batman Arkham Knight Premium Edition Tweak Tool"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlermeldung 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellungen in "Batman Arkham Knight Premium Edition Tweak Tool"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einstellungen im Menü sind überflüßig wegen dem Bild drüber, daher gleich das Ergebnis für 2560x1080:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG
Luke


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (8. September 2015)

Ok also leider funktioniert PhysX an dieser Stelle doch nicht, weil die Auslastung anscheinend doch null ist. Habe mal mit CPUID Hardware Monitor Pro gemessen und es kam nichts bei rum. Die Grafik spare ich mir mal. Liegt also wohl an der alten Version von PhysX?


----------



## Basti 92 (8. September 2015)

Hallo,

Bist du nach der Batman AC Anleitung in Beitrag 1 unten vorgegangen? 


> *Batman AC PhysX Fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und bitte versuche doch die Bearbeiten Funktion im Forum zu nutzen.

EDIT: Batman AK wird doch überhaupt nicht unterstützt!


MfG Basti


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (9. September 2015)

Danke für deine Antworten Basti. Reagierst immer schnell und immer weißt du alles zum Thema 
Anscheinend brauchen wir die Version 353.30. Welche läuft denn im aktuellen Mod? 314.22? Und bis zu welcher Version hat nVidia gesagt, dass es umöglich sein wird mit AMD Karten zu arbeiten?

LG
Luke


----------



## Basti 92 (9. September 2015)

Hey,

also ich weiß  definitiv nicht alles zu dem Thema... Gordon pflegt den Mod und er weiß noch viel mehr. Doch auch er ist nicht der Erschaffer des Mods, man müsste sich in einschlägige Englischsprachige Foren begeben um den ursprünglichen Ersteller zu finden.
Ich reagiere recht schnell, weil mich das Thema Intressiert und ich auch am Anfang hilfe gebraucht habe. Ich hoffe, dass sich über die Zeit mehr Nutzer sammeln und möglicherweise Fachkundigere den Mod weiterentwickeln.
nVidia hat nie gesagt, dass sie mit AMD Karten laufen. Sie verbieten es sogar, deswegen brauchen wir den MOD!
Es wird keine weiteren Mods mit einem neueren Treiber als dem 314.22 geben. Da nVidia ab den darauf folgenden Treibern weitere Sperren eingebaut hat, die wir nicht umgehen können!
Demmnach werden keine Physx Spiele, welche neuere Daten als die vom 314.22 und 9.13.1220 brauchen funktionieren.

Du könntest höchstens etwas experimentieren und die neuen Physx Bibliotheken hinzukopieren und dann


> 1. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.3 extended
> - jeweils immer neu starten
> 2. installieren sie den  PhysX mod 0.4
> - jeweils immer neu starten
> ...


Aber nicht beschwerden, wenn dann nix mehr geht 


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. September 2015)

CrAzYLuKe es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen anderesn Treiber zu benutzen, denn nVidia hat nach dem 314.22 alles mögliche eingebau um es unmöglich zu machen.
Daher sind nur PhysX System-Software Updates und Bugfixes nur noch möglich.

314.22-v4.3.exe (340,00 MB) - uploaded.net ist der aktuelle, Enthält den 9.15.0428.


----------



## Legion495 (10. September 2015)

Hallo und zwar folgendes ist aufgetaucht bei mir. Ich hab die Treibersignatur per CMD komplett abschalten müssen aber wo liegt hier den der Fehler? Im Treiberinstaller selbst spukct er einen ähnlichen fehler aus startet dann neu und schreibt in der cmd noch das eine batch datei nicht gefunden werden konnte(Aber das geht so extrem schnell kaum erkennbar, er schreibt auch etwas wegen einem Dienst).

Beim extended schreibt er dann das zum schluss.

c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXUpdateLoader64.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden
c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXUpdateLoader.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden
######################################################################
########################  abgeschlossen  #############################
######################################################################

[SC] OpenService FEHLER 1060:

Der angegebene Dienst ist kein installierter Dienst.

Fehler !!!!
Die nVidia Systemsteuerung nicht abgeschaltet.
Fehler !!!!
Aus sicherheit wird das Tool beendet.
Beendet


Ich weiß nicht wo ich es vermasselt haben soll, er zeigt mir die GPU per gerätemanager als MS Basic Display Adapter an, Ich will anmerken der autotreiberinstaller is abgeschalten.
Ich habe dafür die Windows8.1 Anleitung verwendet musste allerdings die Treibersignatur per CMD deaktivieren unter Windows10.
Ich wette es ist ein ganz blöder Fehler...

Die installation scheint keine auswirkungen zu haben außer nen Treiber platzieren den Windows als Fehlerhaft abtut und NVpanel läuft auch nicht(denke mir das sollte es doch).
"Das Gerät funktioniert nicht ordnungsgemäß, da Windows die für das Gerät erforderlichen Treiber nicht laden kann. (Code 31)"


Verwendet wird eine GT 640 Sparkle und eine R9 390 Strix


----------



## Basti 92 (10. September 2015)

Hallo,

schaut aus, als ob win 10 irgendwie doch noch eigenständig Treiber bezieht.
Daher kann er den "alten" nVidia Treiber nicht installieren da der MS Basic Display Adapter "neuer/besser" sein soll...
Noch mal alles deinstallieren und schauen dass absolut keine Updates mehr gezogen werden und alles mit DS oder DDU an Treibern entfernen und dann bei 0 anfangen.

Ich bin die Tage nicht im Lande und kann erst nächste Woche wieder helfen.


viel Glück!

MfG Basti


----------



## Legion495 (10. September 2015)

Hab nochmal alles durchprobiert usw, habe mir das angesehen er läd diesen "Treiber " immer er wird aber nicht aus den Updates bezogen sonder es handelt sich hier um den FallbackTreiber der auch für den abgesicherten modus ist, sozusagen die letzte option so stehts jedenfalls bei MS auf den Foren. Steht aber dabei das er nicht geladen werden kann, und das immer. Also zwecklose option und das mit Win+i geht unter Win10 auch nicht mehr so wie ich das sehen(Win8.1 Anleitung).
Deinstallieren usw bringt nichts er klatscht den immer wieder drauf auch mit dementsprechenden optionen. Vielleicht gibts nen workaround finden kann ichs jedenfalls nichts.

Will dich das nur wissen lassen und schätze wir "sehn" uns dann nächste Woche^^ 

MFG Legion495


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2015)

Lösche mal den C:/PhysX order. Dann install als Administrator.


----------



## Legion495 (13. September 2015)

So hab nun einiges durchprobiert Nummer1: scheiß auf den MS Basic Display Adapter der ist anscheinend nur platzhalter wenn man diesen deinstalliert bringt es nix weil man zuerst den braucht bevor man überhaupt nen Treiber installieren kann.

Anscheined gibt Windows10 nix drauf wenn man die Treibersignatur per CMD abdreht ich habs also über den erweiterten Start gemacht nun habe GT640 richtig angezeigt nach Treiber installation nur das:

c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXUpdateLoader64.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden
c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXUpdateLoader.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden

dies immer noch zu finden ist was ich glaube aber als unwichtig fürs erste abtun kann.
Ich werd jetzt gleich fluidmark usw. schauen dann sag ich obs hingehaun hat. 
Start ohne Treibersignatur geht wie folgt bei Windows10: Win+i oder eben Appeinstellungsfenster-->Update und Sicherheit-->Wiederherstellung-->Jetzt neu starten. Nach dem neustart auf Problembehandlung und dann erweiterten start auswählen danach die Nummer 7 wie bisher.

PhysX GPU detected geht also nice. Also gut zu wissen das der Adapter SEIN muss damit es geht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. September 2015)

Gut, ich setze mich mal, die nächsten Wochen hin und ändere den 4.3. Für Windows 10 hat er dann die v5.0


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi, darf man fragen, wieso eine GTX 480 nicht zu empfehlen ist? - Abgesehen vom Energiebedarf? - Wäre eine GTX 750 TI klüger? Leistungsmässig müsste ja die GTX 480 überlegen sein???

Edit: Hast du mir deine Kontodaten für eine kleine Spende, finde es echt toll, wie du das Ganze hier machst!


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Oktober 2015)

Weil sie eben zu viel Strom zieht ohne das man von der Mehrleistung irgendwie profitiert.


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Aber technisch möglich wäre es?

Wäre es denn möglich, dass da ein Tool installiert wird, welches erkennt ob die aktuell startende Anwendung Physx nutzt, und dann die GTX480 anschaltet, und danach deaktiviert?
Soll ich lieber was wie ne GTX 650Ti, GTX 660, GTX 750Ti oder GTX 760 nehmen, und gucken, das ich meine GTX 480 eintauschen kann???


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Oktober 2015)

Möglich ist alles was der 314.22 Treiber unterstützt.


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Gegen was sollte ich den am ehesten die GPU eintauschen?

Die Möglichkeit mit dem Tool gibts (noch) nicht??


----------



## Basti 92 (19. Oktober 2015)

@DjangOC Lies mal den ersten Beitrag für allgemeine Informationen und den 2. für Win 8.1 und 10. Darin wird auch die 640 empfohlen, weil sie noch unterstützt wird, sparsam, schnell genug und recht "billig" ist. Die 750Ti geht nicht, schon von mir getestet!
Bitte schreibe mal dein System nieder, dann kann man vllt besser einschätzen welche Leistung benötigt wird.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde es erstmal mit der 480 Probieren, und wenn die das Gefrickel gefällt, mich nach einer sparsameren Karte umschauen.

Dieses Tool würde nichts bringen, denn eine abgeschaltete GPU verbraucht genauso wenig wie eine GPU ohne last. Ausser du schaffst es die Karte mechanisch zu trennen. Das müsste dein Mainboard aber unterstützen und PCI-E Hotplug wird nur auf Serversystemen und normal von keiner GPU direkt unterstützt.
Das "auslösen" solcher Tools könnte man einfach durch eine selbstgebaute .bat zu der dGPU nutzenden Anwendung basteln, doch wie schon geschrieben, müsste damit Hardware gesteuert werden, welche nicht existiert.

Meine 650Ti Boost verbraucht ziemlich genau 9,5W wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird. Mit der 640 waren es in Tests mal 6W soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


MfG Basti


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

OK, danke dir, dann guck ich erstmals mit der GTX 480, dann schau ich mal nach ner GTX650TI


----------



## Basti 92 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Die 650Ti ist total überdimensioniert für nur Physx! Ich habe mich aus anderen Gründen dafür entschieden.
Physx schaft auf der Karte in Extremsituationen nur 40% Auslastung normal ist die Auslastung zwischen 8 und 12% in z.B. BL2.
Die 640GT verbraucht unter Last deutlich weniger und im Idle auch!

Bitte schreibe erstmal deine primäre Grafikkarte dazu und wenn sie schwächer als eine 290X ist wird die Physx Last noch weniger.


MfG Basti


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

hi, ist eine, später zwei R9 390X DC2, CPU ist ne Xeon W5680 oder ähnlicher 6 Kerner mit 3,2GHz stock.
Mainboard wird noch gegen was potenteres als das standart scraby von Dell getauscht, da ich gerne 4 - 4,25 GHz drauf hätte.
Rams sind ECC Module, 6x 4 GB Samsung 1600C11, die dachte ich kann ich sein lassen.

nur denke ich, verbraucht der 6 Kerner teilweise sinnlos viel Strom, da ers teilweise ned packt, aber dennoch rechnet. Deswegen wollte ich ihm da wo es geht eine PhysxKarte beistellen.

Gruss


----------



## Basti 92 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ok,

Ist das System noch nicht fertig? Für welche Tätigkeiten ist das System denn ausgelegt, zum zocken braucht keiner ECC Ram oder sind diese einfach schon vorhanden?
Ich finde midrange CF macht doch keinen sinn, ich würde lieber wieder auf ein Sonderangebot der Fury warten, Amazon.it hatte diese mal für 462€ und das ist nicht wirklich teurer als deine 390X DC2...



> nur denke ich, verbraucht der 6 Kerner teilweise sinnlos viel Strom


 Wenn du dir sorgen um Verbrauch machst bist du hier an der falschen Stelle 

Möglicherweise kann  Gordon noch ein wenig Anregungen zum Mainboard geben, er betreibt auch ein CF mit Physx 





> ...HD7950 WF3 @ 1.2/1.5GHz @ Crossfire | MSI GT 640...


 und hat möglicherweise noch ein par Tipps.


MfG Basti


----------



## DjangOC (19. Oktober 2015)

Gamen und hobbymässig CAD, sowie Video Komprimierungen. (4 * Full HD Input, 24h/7d).

ECC war schon dabei.
Befindet sich im Umbau, ist ne T3500 Workstation welche ich aufrüsten möchte.

Die Graka ist gebraucht, 2 Wochen oder so jung, und hab ich für 350inkl. gekauft.

Nun ja, so midrange find ich die R9 390X ned - ich komme von ner GTX 590 

Ich mein das mit dem Verbrauch so, das der Prozzi an etwas rechnet, dazu Energie verbraucht, aber es aussichtslos ist, da er nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.

Das mit der GT640 klingt interessant, guck ich mal. 

Danke, das ihr euch meiner annehmt.


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

Komisch, hier 3DCenter Forum - 980 Ti + 680 GTX als PhysicX meines sie, das es gehen sollte ein GTX 750TI zu nehmen. Ist nu aber auch egal, hab nun wohl eine GT 640 angeschafft, mal gucken was es bringt.


----------



## Basti 92 (20. Oktober 2015)

@DjangOC Dein Link führt zu einem Puren nVidia Nutzer!

Es ist ein großer unterschied, ob du eine AMD Hauptkarte mit Physx Mod nutzt, welcher ein umgebauter "veralteter" nVidiatreiber ist. <-- ER UNTERSTÜTZT KEINE 750(Ti)
Oder ob du eine nVidia Hauptkarte mit normalen nVidiatreibern nutzt hier kann es sogar sein, dass der Treiber zu alte Karten nicht unterstützt...

Du bist hier bei den AMD nutzern, welche durch einen MOD nVidiatreiber das "unmögliche" machen nähmlich AMD GPU mit Physx Karte was normal durch nVidia gesperrt ist!

--> UND NOCHMALS LIES AUF SEITE 1 BEITRAG 1 UND 2 <--


MfG Basti


----------



## DjangOC (20. Oktober 2015)

Hi, wurde nur rasch im Luxx darauf hingewiesen, und da dort immer hierhin verlinkt wurde, und ich nicht die Zeit habe/hatte (sitze in der Schule) das alles zu lesen, dachte ich, ich könne das hier ein bringen, in der Hoffnung, diese Diskussion dort sei jemandem hier bekannt.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wenn die 750ti gehen würde, was versprichst du dir denn von der? Sie ist locker doppelt so stark wie die 640. Letztgenannte fährt aber schon nur mit Standgas in den Games. Also würde die 750ti noch weniger zu tun bekommen und imm schlimmsten Fall so wenig, dass sie zwischen Idle und Last-Takt hin und her hüpft und es eher schlechter statt besser wird. In der Theorie.
Wie dort schon beschrieben würde auch eine 680 gehen, aber bringen tut es eben nichts. Deshalb nochmal meine Frage: Was versprichst du dir?


----------



## Basti 92 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

ich muss wegen dem SSD Debakel mein System neu aufsetzen.
Nun möchte ich erstmal wieder auf 8.1 bleiben, bis entweder Spiele welche ich spiele DX12 unterstützen oder das Updatemanagement in Win10 wieder ordentlich wird.
Das neue Treiberpaket ist wahrscheinlich noch nicht fertig?


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Oktober 2015)

Nein, da ich zu Zeit extrem viel Überstunden fahre, habe ich sehr wenig Zeit. Mitte November habe ich Urlaub, da werde ich dann wieder dran setzen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. November 2015)

@ Gordon

Denkst du es wäre möglich eine GTX 750 als PhysX Karte zu nutzen, wenn du eine Karte hättest um den Treiber(sofern halt möglich) zu modifizieren?
Ich weiß das ich gleich wieder Schläge bekomme weil zu schnell zB, aber das lässt sich ja drosseln zur Not über die P-States.
Interessiert mich nur wegen des Verbrauchs, dem Preis der Karte und ggf einer stärkeren Nutzung durch VR später (Hoffnung )
NV hat in den neuen Treibern ja einen Riegel vorgeschoben, eine AMD und NV Karte zusammen zu nutzen, aber du steckst definitiv tiefer in der Materie um zu wissen ob und wie man das umgehen kann.


----------



## Basti 92 (1. November 2015)

Hallo,

@ Gordon: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, dass ich für dich antworte.
@ The_Schroeder: Ich hatte ihm meine 750Ti zugeschickt und er hatte sie nicht zum laufen bekommen.

Nutzt hier eigentlich jemand ein MB mit PLX Chip?
Ich bin auf das GA-Z87X-OC_Force umgestiegen, aber nun will der v4.1 nicht mehr unter Win 8.1 nach dem 2. oder 3. Neustart läuft die Karte nicht mehr...
Es scheint als würde der PLX nicht immer den Karten die selben Bezeichnungen (Adressen) geben und schon hat Windows Probleme mit der Treiberzuordnung?


MfG Basti


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. November 2015)

HI, ah ok, das wusst ich nicht.
Ist schade aber dann kann man nix machen, mal schauen ob ich günstig eine GT 640 bekomme, sonst muss eine 740 her und geflashed werden  (NV ist ja so nett bei 730/740 Fermi´s und Kepler´s zu rebranden, kleiner gemeiner Seitenhieb am Rande  )
Edit: <- ehmaliger GTX 670 Besitzer


----------



## Basti 92 (2. November 2015)

Hey Gordon,

nach meinem Maindboard tausch und nun der Defekten SSD muss ich mein System neu aufsetzen.
Nun verliert das System (Win8.1) aber den nVidia Treiber nach dem 2. Neustart.

Ich habe Windows komplett neu aufgespielt und nur Updates bis auf den neusten Stand gefahren.
Dabei schon direkt das nVidia Update ausgeblendet und die Einstellungen wie in Beitrag 2 umgestellt.
Davon ein Backup gefahren.

Nun hab ich den AMD Treiber aufgespielt dann den Nvidia (ob v4.1 oder v4.2 macht keinen unterscheid) aufgespielt.
Dann unter GPU-Z geschaut dort ist alles ok und auch der JX3 Benchmark läuft ohne Probleme.
Nur wenn ich dann wieder neu Starte, braucht Windows etwas länger, die PhysX-Karte hängt sich auf, und das System kommt zum Desktop. PhysX ist nun natürlich nicht mehr aktiviert...


Was habe ich falsch eingestellt? Die Installation läuft ohne Probleme aber nach dem 2. Neustart geht nichts mehr 
Es ist noch keine Antivirensoftware installiert auch Windows Defender ist deaktiviert es wurde alles mit deaktivierter Treibersignatur installiert. Und das System hat keinen Netzwerkzugang.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2015)

Ist der Treiber vom lucid PLX Treiber aktuell? Mit dem kann man auch einiges einstellen.


----------



## Basti 92 (2. November 2015)

Keine Ahnung ist mein erstes Board mit PLX 8747 Chip. Es ist das GA-Z87X-OC Force ich habe eigentlich alle Treiber drauf und im Gerätemanager sind keine Fragezeichen. Für das Board ist auch kein Treiber für den PLX vorhanden. Ich dachte immer die PLX chips würden "durchsichtig" Arbeiten vereinfacht dargestellt wie ein "Netzwerkswitch"...

Ich befürchte der Switch vergibt andere Geräte IDs für die Karten und dadurch kann Windows den Treiber nicht mehr zuordnen oder so?
Denn wenn ich in meinem Alten System die Karten in den Slots getauscht hatte, musste ich auch die Treiber neu installieren und die Karten hatten dann andere IDs.

EDIT:
Lucid hatte Hydra Chips soweit ich wusste und ist auf Software umgestiegen und inzwischen komplett vom GPZ Markt ausgetreten.
PLX (PEX) Chips sind von Avago und arbeiten als "durchsichtiger" Switch soweit ich die Technik dahinter verstanden habe.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. November 2015)

Scheint jedenfalls Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Basti 92 (3. November 2015)

Ich werde es noch ein wenig untersuchen.
Mit devcon.exe kann man die IDs auslesen. Ich habe sie mit Farben markiert, Grakas nVidia (Grün), AMD (Rot) gefunden und (Blau) die PCI Brücken scheinen aber nicht der PLX zu sein.


Spoiler



USB\VID_2109&PID_0812\6&2236E5E0&0&2    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_2109&PID_0812&REV_8574
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{6314D43A-6EA9-4254-9C0B-A2DF3E0B2F81}
    Name: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{352A7251-7907-4CF2-96F7-F3EFC259C34E}
    Name: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E4
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #5 - 8C18
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
SCSI\DISK&VEN_OCZ&PROD_VERTEX_PLUS\4&239D8B02&0&000000
    Name: OCZ VERTEX PLUS
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\DiskOCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3.50
        SCSI\DiskOCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS
        SCSI\DiskOCZ_____
        SCSI\OCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3
        OCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3
        GenDisk
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Disk
        SCSI\RAW
ACPI\PNP0C01\1
    Name: Systemplatine
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C01
        ACPI\PNP0C01
        *PNP0C01
ACPI\PNP0C02\1
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0C02\2
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\INT3394\2&DABA3FF&1
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_3394
        ACPI\INT3394
        *INT3394
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0C0B\0
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\1
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\2
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\3
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\4
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06\3&11583659&0&00
    Name: Intel(R) 4th Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0C00
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&CC_060000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&CC_0600
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0600
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060000
        PCI\CC_0600
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FB
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller - 8C22
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&CC_0C0500
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&CC_0C05
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0500
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C05
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0500
        PCI\CC_0C05
SWD\PRINTENUM\PRINTQUEUES
    Name: Stammdruckwarteschlange
    Hardware IDs:
        PRINTENUM\LocalPrintQueue
    Compatible IDs:
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
USB\VID_045B&PID_0210\5&13A74B18&0&20
    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0210&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
USB\VID_045B&PID_0210\5&13A74B18&0&21
    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0210&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_10\4&10C8B873&0&00E4
    Name: Marvell 92xx SATA 6G Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_10
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&CC_0106
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&REV_10
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&CC_0106
        PCI\VEN_1B4B
        PCI\CC_010601
        PCI\CC_0106
ROOT\VOLMGR\0000
    Name: Volume-Manager
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\VOLMGR
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\volmgr
        DETECTED\volmgr
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&A0
    Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible-Hostcontroller - 0100 (Microsoft)
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&CC_0C0330
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0330
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0330
        PCI\CC_0C03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&F8
    Name: Intel(R) Z87 LPC Controller - 8C44
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&CC_060100
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&CC_0601
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060100
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0601
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060100
        PCI\CC_0601
ROOT\BASICDISPLAY\0000
    Name: Microsoft Basic Display Driver
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\BasicDisplay
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL04\7&29108BF1&0&0003
    Name: HID-konformes, vom Hersteller definiertes Gerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col04
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col04
        HID_DEVICE_UP:FF00_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE_UPR:FF00-FFFF
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_8087&PID_8008\5&126C55C1&0&1
    Name: Generic USB Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8008&REV_0004
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8008
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_09
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_1
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_2
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_3
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_4
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_5
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_6
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_7
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_8
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
    Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_078000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_0780
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_078000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0780
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_078000
        PCI\CC_0780
SWD\IP_TUNNEL_VBUS\IP_TUNNEL_DEVICE_ROOT
    Name: Microsoft-Übergangsadapterbus von IPv4 nach IPv6
    Hardware IDs:
        (null)
    Compatible IDs:
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
SWD\IP_TUNNEL_VBUS\TEREDO_TUNNEL_DEVICE
    Name: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
    Hardware IDs:
        *TEREDO
    Compatible IDs:
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&C8
    Name: Intel(R) Ethernet-Verbindung I217-V
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&CC_0200
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0200
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_020000
        PCI\CC_0200
USB\VID_045B&PID_0209\5&13A74B18&0&9
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0209&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
ACPI\THERMALZONE\TZ00
    Name: ACPI-Thermozone
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\ThermalZone
        *ThermalZone
ACPI\THERMALZONE\TZ01
    Name: ACPI-Thermozone
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\ThermalZone
        *ThermalZone
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#000000000E500000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
SWD\PRINTENUM\{BA2DA6DF-9825-4287-8245-D07DE26A99E7}
    Name: An OneNote 2010 senden
    Hardware IDs:
        PRINTENUM\LocalPrintQueue
    Compatible IDs:
        GenPrintQueue
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
ACPI\PNP0103\0
    Name: Hochpräzisionsereigniszeitgeber
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0103
        ACPI\PNP0103
        *PNP0103
ROOT\COMPOSITEBUS\0000
    Name: Busenumerator für Verbundgeräte
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\CompositeBus
USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&1931BC7&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C26&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C26
        USB\ROOT_HUB20
ROOT\VDRVROOT\0000
    Name: Microsoft virtueller Datenträgerenumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\vdrvroot
USB\VID_2109&PID_2812\5&13A74B18&0&6
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_2109&PID_2812&REV_8570
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462&REV_00\6&134B96A9&0&00400008
Name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&CC_0300
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_0300
        PCI\VEN_1002
        PCI\CC_030000
        PCI\CC_0300
SWD\IP_TUNNEL_VBUS\ISATAP_0
    Name: Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter
    Hardware IDs:
        *ISATAP
    Compatible IDs:
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
ROOT\SPACEPORT\0000
    Name: Microsoft-Controller für Speicherplätze
    Hardware IDs:
        Root\Spaceport
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\spaceport
        DETECTED\spaceport
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254&REV_04\4&1315813&0&00E3
    Name: DVBSky S952 - Dual DVBS/S2 PCIe
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&CC_040000
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&CC_0400
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852
        PCI\VEN_14F1&CC_040000
        PCI\VEN_14F1&CC_0400
        PCI\VEN_14F1
        PCI\CC_040000
        PCI\CC_0400
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{4E403313-D36D-4EF0-B888-CC215648B6F5}
    Name: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
ACPI\PNP0501\1
    Name: Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0501
        ACPI\PNP0501
        *PNP0501
ROOT\KDNIC\0000
    Name: Microsoft Kerneldebugger-Netzwerkadapter
    Hardware IDs:
        root\kdnic
SWD\PRINTENUM\{D943D8D8-F7EB-4400-8EEE-A8CFF8C894B5}
    Name: Microsoft XPS Document Writer
    Hardware IDs:
        PRINTENUM\{0f4130dd-19c7-7ab6-99a1-980f03b2ee4e}
        PRINTENUM\LocalPrintQueue
        {0f4130dd-19c7-7ab6-99a1-980f03b2ee4e}
    Compatible IDs:
        GenPrintQueue
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT1
    Name: Standard-Volumeschattenkopie
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT2
    Name: Standard-Volumeschattenkopie
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005\7&864B08C&0&0001
Name: AMD High Definition Audio Device
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL05\7&29108BF1&0&0004
    Name: HID-konformes, vom Hersteller definiertes Gerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col05
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col05
        HID_DEVICE_UP:FF00_U:0002
        HID_DEVICE_UPR:FF00-FFFF
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF\11E6CF
    Name: USB-Druckerunterstützung
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF&REV_0102
        USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_07&SubClass_01&Prot_02
        USB\Class_07&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_07
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\4&1286464&0&0008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462&REV_00\6&134B96A9&0&01400008
    Name: High Definition Audio Bus
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_1002
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
SCSI\CDROM&VEN_PIONEER&PROD_BD-RW___BDR-209D\4&239D8B02&0&010000
    Name: PIONEER BD-RW   BDR-209D
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1.10
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_
        SCSI\PIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1
        PIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1
        GenCdRom
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\CdRom
        SCSI\RAW
ACPI\PNP0B00\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: System CMOS/Echtzeituhr
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0B00
        ACPI\PNP0B00
        *PNP0B00
USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&379617F&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C2D&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C2D
        USB\ROOT_HUB20
ROOT\UMBUS\0000
    Name: UMBus-Stamm-Busenumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        root\umbus
ACPI\PNP0000\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Programmierbarer Interruptcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0000
        ACPI\PNP0000
        *PNP0000
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00\6&20D97AF2&0&0000
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_00
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01&Prot_01
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_03
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&COL01\7&376E2733&0&0000
    Name: HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01&Col01
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&Col01
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONSUMER
        HID_DEVICE_UP:000C_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FA
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SATA AHCI Controller - 8C02
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&CC_0106
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0106
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_010601
        PCI\CC_0106
ROOT\ACPI_HAL\0000
    Name: ACPI x64-basierter Computer
    Hardware IDs:
        acpiapic
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\ACPI_HAL
        DETECTED\ACPI_HAL
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\5&2D2209C4&0&400008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\INT3F0D\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_3F0D
        ACPI\INT3F0D
        *INT3F0D
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0A08\0
    Name: Stammkomplex für PCI-Express
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0A08
        ACPI\PNP0A08
        *PNP0A08
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0A03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D8
    Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1\6&29E0A985&0&00800008
    Name: Microsoft Basic Display Adapter
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&CC_0300
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0300
        PCI\VEN_10DE
        PCI\CC_030000
        PCI\CC_0300
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL01\7&29108BF1&0&0000
    Name: HID-Tastatur
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col01
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col01
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0006
        HID_DEVICE
ACPI\PNP0200\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: DMA-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0200
        ACPI\PNP0200
        *PNP0200
USB\VID_8087&PID_8000\5&2B2D6535&0&1
    Name: Generic USB Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8000&REV_0004
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8000
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_09
ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
    Name: Microsoft ACPI-konformes System
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
        *PNP0C08
HTREE\ROOT\0
    No hardware/compatible IDs found for this device.
ROOT\BASICRENDER\0000
    Name: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\BasicRender
SWD\PRINTENUM\{9D7DBACD-D102-4149-B2DB-FFEC94371EAB}
    Name: Fax
    Hardware IDs:
        PRINTENUM\microsoftmicrosoft_s7d14
        PRINTENUM\LocalPrintQueue
        microsoftmicrosoft_s7d14
    Compatible IDs:
        GenPrintQueue
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01\6&81BB96F&0&0001
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_03
DISPLAY\DELA021\7&16D341CE&1&UID260
    Name: Dell 2007FP (Digital)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DELA021
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
DISPLAY\DELA021\7&16D341CE&1&UID262
    Name: Dell 2007FP (Digital)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DELA021
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{75739F25-7FCF-11E5-8251-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Daten
    Compatible IDs:
        wpdbusenum\fs
        SWD\Generic
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001\7&3639BF77&0&0001
Name: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00\6&81BB96F&0&0000
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_00
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01&Prot_02
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_03
ACPI\FIXEDBUTTON\2&DABA3FF&1
    Name: ACPI-Schalter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\FixedButton
        *FixedButton
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01\6&20D97AF2&0&0001
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_03
ACPI\PNP0C02\10
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&COL02\7&376E2733&0&0001
    Name: HID-konformer Systemcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01&Col02
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&Col02
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONTROL
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0080
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103\5&13A74B18&0&1
    Name: USB-Verbundgerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00
        USB\DevClass_00
        USB\COMPOSITE
DISPLAY\DEL4016\7&16D341CE&1&UID261
    Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DEL4016
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000\4&5327F15&0&0201
    Name: Realtek High Definition Audio
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06\3&11583659&0&08
    Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor PCI Express x16 Controller - 0C01
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\PNP0C14\MXM2
    Name: Microsoft Windows-Verwaltungsschnittstelle für ACPI
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_pnp&DEV_0c14
        ACPI\pnp0c14
        *pnp0c14
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00\7&15E06FB3&0&0000
    Name: HID-konforme Maus
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_00
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_MOUSE
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0002
        HID_DEVICE
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_03\4&1F9AD8DE&0&00E0
    Name: Gigabit-Netzwerkverbindung Intel(R) I210
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_03
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&CC_0200
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&REV_03
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0200
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_020000
        PCI\CC_0200
USBPRINT\CANONIX4000\6&2F1FE2EB&0&USB001
    Name: CanoniX4000
    Hardware IDs:
        USBPRINT\CanoniX40003517
        CanoniX40003517
ACPI\PNP0C04\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Numerischer Coprozessor
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C04
        ACPI\PNP0C04
        *PNP0C04
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL02\7&29108BF1&0&0001
    Name: HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col02
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col02
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONSUMER
        HID_DEVICE_UP:000C_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE
ACPI\PNP0C0C\AA
    Name: ACPI-Einschaltknopf
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0C
        ACPI\PNP0C0C
        *PNP0C0C
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E3
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #4 - 8C16
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&419A9D0&0&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub (xHCI)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB30&VID8086&PID8C31&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB30&VID8086&PID8C31
        USB\ROOT_HUB30
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D\0F5F34643631
    Name: USB-Verbundgerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00
        USB\DevClass_00
        USB\COMPOSITE
SCSI\PROCESSOR&VEN_MARVELL&PROD_CONSOLE\5&371EF49&0&000700
    Name: Marvell Unify Configuration
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________1.01
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_
        SCSI\Marvell_Console_________1
        Marvell_Console_________1
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Processor
        SCSI\RAW
STORAGE\VOLUME\{75739F25-7FCF-11E5-8251-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0320
        PCI\CC_0C03
ROOT\NDISVIRTUALBUS\0000
    Name: Enumerator für virtuelle NDIS-Netzwerkadapter
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\NdisVirtualBus
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.1.00000000}.{A1261B5A-531A-403D-B4AA-479E0DFBB2C1}
    Name: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
SCSI\CDROM&VEN_ELBY&PROD_CLONEDRIVE&REV_1.4\1&1843CCBC&0&000000
    Name: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1.4_
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____CLONEDRIVE______
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____
        SCSI\ELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1
        ELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1
        GenCdRom
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\CdRom
        SCSI\RAW
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\5&2D2209C4&0&800008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\PNP0C02\111
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
USB\VID_045B&PID_0209\5&13A74B18&0&10
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0209&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
ACPI\INT0800\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Intel(R) 82802 Firmwarehub
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_0800
        ACPI\INT0800
        *INT0800
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00\7&1396E971&0&0000
    Name: HID-Tastatur
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_00
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0006
        HID_DEVICE
SCSI\DISK&VEN_SATA_H/W&PROD__RAID5\5&371EF49&0&000000
    Name: SATA H/W  RAID5 SCSI Disk Device
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W_RAID5__________0957
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W_RAID5__________
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W
        SCSI\SATA_H/W_RAID5__________0
        SATA_H/W_RAID5__________0
        GenDisk
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Disk
        SCSI\RAW
ROOT\MSSMBIOS\0000
    Name: Microsoft-Systemverwaltungs-BIOS-Treiber
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\mssmbios
ROOT\SYSTEM\0000
    Name: PnP-Softwaregeräte-Enumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\SWENUM
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL03\7&29108BF1&0&0002
    Name: HID-konformer Systemcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col03
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col03
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONTROL
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0080
        HID_DEVICE
ROOT\SCSIADAPTER\0000
    Name: SoftPerfect Virtual Bus
    Hardware IDs:
        Root\SPVD
ROOT\SCSIADAPTER\0001
    Name: Virtual CloneDrive
    Hardware IDs:
        root\vclone
    Compatible IDs:
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#0000000000004400
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&E8
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0320
        PCI\CC_0C03
ROOT\RDPBUS\0000
    Name: Geräte-Redirectorbus für Remotedesktop
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\RDPBUS
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E0
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #1 - 8C10
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1\6&29E0A985&0&01800008
    Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_10DE
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
ACPI\PNP0100\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Systemzeitgeber
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0100
        ACPI\PNP0100
        *PNP0100
132 matching device(s) found.


Ich muss das System noch einmal auslesen, wenn die Treiber laufen also vor dem 2. Neustart. Dann müsste die nVidia karte auch noch als Displayadapter gelistet sein.
Beispielweise auf dem Rechner auf der Arbeit mit GTX660 schaut es so aus:


Spoiler



PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&SUBSYS_84231043&REV_A1\4&BAB4994&0&0008
    Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 
    Hardware ID's:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&SUBSYS_84231043&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&SUBSYS_84231043
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&CC_0300
    Compatible ID's:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C0
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0300
        PCI\VEN_10DE
        PCI\CC_030000
        PCI\CC_0300



Möglicherweise hat hier jemand auch ein Board mit PCI-E Switch im betrieb und kann berichten dass es läuft.

Heute Nachmittag geht es dann weiter.

EDIT:
Möglicherweise sollte ich einmal andere Biosversionen testen.
Schaut stark nach meinem Problem aus, nur dass es eben ein SLI System mit einem anderen aber sehr ähnlichen Board ist.

Hier schreibt jemand, dass nVidia Karten nur im Singlebetrieb mit dem PLX 8747 funktionieren.

Ich habe mich nun direkt an Gigabyte gewendet, da das Problem bekannt sein muss! Nun warte ich auf Antwort.


MfG Basti


----------



## PeterBerger (3. November 2015)

Super danke, die Anleitung ist toll gemacht. Ich hab mich dafür extra hier angemeldet! Also Danke!


----------



## Basti 92 (3. November 2015)

Hey,

Es scheint zu laufen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lösung des Problems ist aktuell die Physx Karte im Bios als primäre einstellen.
Demnach bekommt man nur noch Bios Informationen wenn man den Monitor umschaltet (bei mir z.b. Analog da dort die Physx Karte angeschlossen ist).


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben links der Monitor an der Physx Karte...


Nun muss ich meine Bios Einstellungen eben über die nVidia karte über einen Monitor 90° gedreht machen 

Und man kann die Physx Karte auch im oberen und die Haupt GPU im unteren Slot betreiben das ging im alten Setup und geht auch im neuen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hat die Karte unten wenigstens ordentlich Luft! Die Obere wird sowieso nicht wirklich heiß!


Wie versprochen nochmal die Hardware IDs im laufenden Setup.


Spoiler



USB\VID_2109&PID_0812\6&2236E5E0&0&2    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_2109&PID_0812&REV_8574
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{6314D43A-6EA9-4254-9C0B-A2DF3E0B2F81}
    Name: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{352A7251-7907-4CF2-96F7-F3EFC259C34E}
    Name: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E4
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #5 - 8C18
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C18
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
SCSI\DISK&VEN_OCZ&PROD_VERTEX_PLUS\4&239D8B02&0&000000
    Name: OCZ VERTEX PLUS
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\DiskOCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3.50
        SCSI\DiskOCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS
        SCSI\DiskOCZ_____
        SCSI\OCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3
        OCZ__________VERTEX_PLUS3
        GenDisk
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Disk
        SCSI\RAW
ACPI\PNP0C01\1
    Name: Systemplatine
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C01
        ACPI\PNP0C01
        *PNP0C01
ACPI\PNP0C02\1
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0C02\2
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\INT3394\2&DABA3FF&1
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_3394
        ACPI\INT3394
        *INT3394
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0C0B\0
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\1
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\2
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\3
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
ACPI\PNP0C0B\4
    Name: ACPI-Lüfter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0B
        ACPI\PNP0C0B
        *PNP0C0B
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06\3&11583659&0&00
    Name: Intel(R) 4th Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0C00
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&SUBSYS_50001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&CC_060000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&CC_0600
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C00
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0600
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060000
        PCI\CC_0600
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FB
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SMBus Controller - 8C22
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&CC_0C0500
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&CC_0C05
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C22
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0500
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C05
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0500
        PCI\CC_0C05
USB\VID_045B&PID_0210\5&13A74B18&0&20
    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0210&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
USB\VID_045B&PID_0210\5&13A74B18&0&21
    Name: Generischer Hochgeschwindigkeits-USB-Hub (SuperSpeed)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0210&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB30_HUB
PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_10\4&10C8B873&0&00E4
    Name: Marvell 92xx SATA 6G Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_10
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&SUBSYS_B0001458
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&CC_0106
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230&REV_10
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_9230
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_1B4B&CC_0106
        PCI\VEN_1B4B
        PCI\CC_010601
        PCI\CC_0106
ROOT\VOLMGR\0000
    Name: Volume-Manager
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\VOLMGR
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\volmgr
        DETECTED\volmgr
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&A0
    Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible-Hostcontroller - 0100 (Microsoft)
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&SUBSYS_50071458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&CC_0C0330
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C31
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0330
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0330
        PCI\CC_0C03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&F8
    Name: Intel(R) Z87 LPC Controller - 8C44
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&CC_060100
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&CC_0601
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C44
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060100
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0601
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060100
        PCI\CC_0601
ROOT\BASICDISPLAY\0000
    Name: Microsoft Basic Display Driver
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\BasicDisplay
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL04\7&29108BF1&0&0003
    Name: HID-konformes, vom Hersteller definiertes Gerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col04
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col04
        HID_DEVICE_UP:FF00_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE_UPR:FF00-FFFF
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_8087&PID_8008\5&126C55C1&0&1
    Name: Generic USB Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8008&REV_0004
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8008
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_09
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_1
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_2
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_3
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_4
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_5
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_6
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_7
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_INTEL64_FAMILY_6_MODEL_60_-_INTEL(R)_CORE(TM)_I7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHZ\_8
    Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6_Model_60
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64_Family_6
        ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
        *GenuineIntel_-_Intel64
    Compatible IDs:
        ACPI\Processor
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
    Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_078000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&CC_0780
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_078000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0780
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_078000
        PCI\CC_0780
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&C8
    Name: Intel(R) Ethernet-Verbindung I217-V
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&SUBSYS_E0001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&CC_0200
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_153B
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0200
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_020000
        PCI\CC_0200
USB\VID_045B&PID_0209\5&13A74B18&0&9
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0209&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
ACPI\THERMALZONE\TZ00
    Name: ACPI-Thermozone
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\ThermalZone
        *ThermalZone
ACPI\THERMALZONE\TZ01
    Name: ACPI-Thermozone
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\ThermalZone
        *ThermalZone
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#000000000E500000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
ACPI\PNP0103\0
    Name: Hochpräzisionsereigniszeitgeber
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0103
        ACPI\PNP0103
        *PNP0103
ROOT\COMPOSITEBUS\0000
    Name: Busenumerator für Verbundgeräte
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\CompositeBus
USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&1931BC7&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C26&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C26
        USB\ROOT_HUB20
ROOT\VDRVROOT\0000
    Name: Microsoft virtueller Datenträgerenumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\vdrvroot
USB\VID_2109&PID_2812\5&13A74B18&0&6
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_2109&PID_2812&REV_8570
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462&REV_00\6&134B96A9&0&00400008
    Name: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_30801462
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&CC_0300
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_0300
        PCI\VEN_1002
        PCI\CC_030000
        PCI\CC_0300
ROOT\SPACEPORT\0000
    Name: Microsoft-Controller für Speicherplätze
    Hardware IDs:
        Root\Spaceport
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\spaceport
        DETECTED\spaceport
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254&REV_04\4&1315813&0&00E3
    Name: DVBSky S952 - Dual DVBS/S2 PCIe
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&SUBSYS_09524254
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&CC_040000
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&CC_0400
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_8852
        PCI\VEN_14F1&CC_040000
        PCI\VEN_14F1&CC_0400
        PCI\VEN_14F1
        PCI\CC_040000
        PCI\CC_0400
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.0.00000000}.{4E403313-D36D-4EF0-B888-CC215648B6F5}
    Name: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
ACPI\PNP0501\1
    Name: Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0501
        ACPI\PNP0501
        *PNP0501
ROOT\KDNIC\0000
    Name: Microsoft Kerneldebugger-Netzwerkadapter
    Hardware IDs:
        root\kdnic
STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT1
    Name: Standard-Volumeschattenkopie
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT2
    Name: Standard-Volumeschattenkopie
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005\7&864B08C&0&0001
    Name: AMD High Definition Audio Device
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002&CTLR_DEV_AAC8
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1002
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1005
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL05\7&29108BF1&0&0004
    Name: HID-konformes, vom Hersteller definiertes Gerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col05
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col05
        HID_DEVICE_UP:FF00_U:0002
        HID_DEVICE_UPR:FF00-FFFF
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF\11E6CF
    Name: USB-Druckerunterstützung
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF&REV_0102
        USB\VID_04A9&PID_10BF
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_07&SubClass_01&Prot_02
        USB\Class_07&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_07
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\4&1286464&0&0008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462&REV_00\6&134B96A9&0&01400008
    Name: High Definition Audio Bus
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&SUBSYS_AAC81462
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8&REV_00
        PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAC8
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_1002&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_1002
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
SCSI\CDROM&VEN_PIONEER&PROD_BD-RW___BDR-209D\4&239D8B02&0&010000
    Name: PIONEER BD-RW   BDR-209D
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1.10
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D
        SCSI\CdRomPIONEER_
        SCSI\PIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1
        PIONEER_BD-RW___BDR-209D1
        GenCdRom
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\CdRom
        SCSI\RAW
ACPI\PNP0B00\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: System CMOS/Echtzeituhr
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0B00
        ACPI\PNP0B00
        *PNP0B00
USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&379617F&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C2D&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID8C2D
        USB\ROOT_HUB20
ROOT\UMBUS\0000
    Name: UMBus-Stamm-Busenumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        root\umbus
ACPI\PNP0000\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Programmierbarer Interruptcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0000
        ACPI\PNP0000
        *PNP0000
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00\6&20D97AF2&0&0000
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_00
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01&Prot_01
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_03
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&COL01\7&376E2733&0&0000
    Name: HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01&Col01
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&Col01
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONSUMER
        HID_DEVICE_UP:000C_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FA
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series SATA AHCI Controller - 8C02
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&SUBSYS_B0051458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&CC_0106
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C02
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_010601
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0106
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_010601
        PCI\CC_0106
ROOT\ACPI_HAL\0000
    Name: ACPI x64-basierter Computer
    Hardware IDs:
        acpiapic
    Compatible IDs:
        DETECTEDInternal\ACPI_HAL
        DETECTED\ACPI_HAL
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\5&2D2209C4&0&400008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\INT3F0D\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_3F0D
        ACPI\INT3F0D
        *INT3F0D
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0C02
ACPI\PNP0A08\0
    Name: Stammkomplex für PCI-Express
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0A08
        ACPI\PNP0A08
        *PNP0A08
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP0A03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D8
    Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&SUBSYS_A0021458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C20
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1\6&29E0A985&0&00800008
    Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&SUBSYS_28741462
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&CC_0300
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_11C2
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_030000
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0300
        PCI\VEN_10DE
        PCI\CC_030000
        PCI\CC_0300
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL01\7&29108BF1&0&0000
    Name: HID-Tastatur
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col01
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col01
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0006
        HID_DEVICE
ACPI\PNP0200\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: DMA-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0200
        ACPI\PNP0200
        *PNP0200
USB\VID_8087&PID_8000\5&2B2D6535&0&1
    Name: Generic USB Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8000&REV_0004
        USB\VID_8087&PID_8000
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_09&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_09
ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
    Name: Microsoft ACPI-konformes System
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
        *PNP0C08
HTREE\ROOT\0
    No hardware/compatible IDs found for this device.
ROOT\BASICRENDER\0000
    Name: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\BasicRender
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01\6&81BB96F&0&0001
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_03
DISPLAY\DELA021\7&16D341CE&1&UID260
    Name: Dell 2007FP (Digital)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DELA021
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
DISPLAY\DELA021\7&16D341CE&1&UID262
    Name: Dell 2007FP (Digital)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DELA021
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
SWD\WPDBUSENUM\{75739F25-7FCF-11E5-8251-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Daten
    Compatible IDs:
        wpdbusenum\fs
        SWD\Generic
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001\7&3639BF77&0&0001
    Name: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_0E0B
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10DE&DEV_0041&SUBSYS_14622874&REV_1001
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00\6&81BB96F&0&0000
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_00
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01&Prot_02
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_01
        USB\Class_03
ACPI\FIXEDBUTTON\2&DABA3FF&1
    Name: ACPI-Schalter
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\FixedButton
        *FixedButton
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01\6&20D97AF2&0&0001
    Name: USB-Eingabegerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\Class_03&SubClass_00
        USB\Class_03
ACPI\PNP0C02\10
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&COL02\7&376E2733&0&0001
    Name: HID-konformer Systemcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_01&Col02
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_01&Col02
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONTROL
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0080
        HID_DEVICE
USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103\5&13A74B18&0&1
    Name: USB-Verbundgerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107
        USB\VID_04F3&PID_0103
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00
        USB\DevClass_00
        USB\COMPOSITE
DISPLAY\DEL4016\7&16D341CE&1&UID261
    Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
    Hardware IDs:
        MONITOR\DEL4016
    Compatible IDs:
        *PNP09FF
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000\4&5327F15&0&0201
    Name: Realtek High Definition Audio
    Hardware IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002
    Compatible IDs:
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_8C20
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
        HDAUDIO\FUNC_01
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06\3&11583659&0&08
    Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core processor PCI Express x16 Controller - 0C01
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&SUBSYS_50001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01&REV_06
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0C01
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\PNP0C14\MXM2
    Name: Microsoft Windows-Verwaltungsschnittstelle für ACPI
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_pnp&DEV_0c14
        ACPI\pnp0c14
        *pnp0c14
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00\7&15E06FB3&0&0000
    Name: HID-konforme Maus
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_00
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_00
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_MOUSE
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0002
        HID_DEVICE
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_03\4&1F9AD8DE&0&00E0
    Name: Gigabit-Netzwerkverbindung Intel(R) I210
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_03
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&SUBSYS_E0001458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&CC_0200
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533&REV_03
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1533
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_020000
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0200
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_020000
        PCI\CC_0200
USBPRINT\CANONIX4000\6&2F1FE2EB&0&USB001
    Name: CanoniX4000
    Hardware IDs:
        USBPRINT\CanoniX40003517
        CanoniX40003517
ACPI\PNP0C04\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Numerischer Coprozessor
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C04
        ACPI\PNP0C04
        *PNP0C04
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL02\7&29108BF1&0&0001
    Name: HID-konformes Benutzersteuergerät
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col02
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col02
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONSUMER
        HID_DEVICE_UP:000C_U:0001
        HID_DEVICE
ACPI\PNP0C0C\AA
    Name: ACPI-Einschaltknopf
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C0C
        ACPI\PNP0C0C
        *PNP0C0C
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E3
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #4 - 8C16
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C16
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
USB\ROOT_HUB30\4&419A9D0&0&0
    Name: USB-Root-Hub (xHCI)
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\ROOT_HUB30&VID8086&PID8C31&REV0004
        USB\ROOT_HUB30&VID8086&PID8C31
        USB\ROOT_HUB30
USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D\0F5F34643631
    Name: USB-Verbundgerät
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802
        USB\VID_046D&PID_C07D
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00&Prot_00
        USB\DevClass_00&SubClass_00
        USB\DevClass_00
        USB\COMPOSITE
SCSI\PROCESSOR&VEN_MARVELL&PROD_CONSOLE\5&371EF49&0&000700
    Name: Marvell Unify Configuration
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________1.01
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_Console_________
        SCSI\ProcessorMarvell_
        SCSI\Marvell_Console_________1
        Marvell_Console_________1
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Processor
        SCSI\RAW
STORAGE\VOLUME\{75739F25-7FCF-11E5-8251-806E6F6E6963}#0000000008100000
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&SUBSYS_50061458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C2D
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0320
        PCI\CC_0C03
ROOT\NDISVIRTUALBUS\0000
    Name: Enumerator für virtuelle NDIS-Netzwerkadapter
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\NdisVirtualBus
SWD\MMDEVAPI\{0.0.1.00000000}.{A1261B5A-531A-403D-B4AA-479E0DFBB2C1}
    Name: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
    Hardware IDs:
        MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints
    Compatible IDs:
        GenericAudioEndpoint
        SWD\GenericRaw
        SWD\Generic
SCSI\CDROM&VEN_ELBY&PROD_CLONEDRIVE&REV_1.4\1&1843CCBC&0&000000
    Name: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1.4_
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____CLONEDRIVE______
        SCSI\CdRomELBY____
        SCSI\ELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1
        ELBY____CLONEDRIVE______1
        GenCdRom
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\CdRom
        SCSI\RAW
PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA\5&2D2209C4&0&800008
    Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&SUBSYS_874710B5
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747&REV_BA
        PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8747
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_10B5&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_10B5
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
ACPI\PNP0C02\111
    Name: Hauptplatinenressourcen
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0C02
        ACPI\PNP0C02
        *PNP0C02
USB\VID_045B&PID_0209\5&13A74B18&0&10
    Name: Generischer USB-Hub
    Hardware IDs:
        USB\VID_045B&PID_0209&REV_0100
    Compatible IDs:
        USB\USB20_HUB
ACPI\INT0800\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Intel(R) 82802 Firmwarehub
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_INT&DEV_0800
        ACPI\INT0800
        *INT0800
HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00\7&1396E971&0&0000
    Name: HID-Tastatur
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&REV_0107&MI_00
        HID\VID_04F3&PID_0103&MI_00
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_KEYBOARD
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0006
        HID_DEVICE
SCSI\DISK&VEN_SATA_H/W&PROD__RAID5\5&371EF49&0&000000
    Name: SATA H/W  RAID5 SCSI Disk Device
    Hardware IDs:
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W_RAID5__________0957
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W_RAID5__________
        SCSI\DiskSATA_H/W
        SCSI\SATA_H/W_RAID5__________0
        SATA_H/W_RAID5__________0
        GenDisk
    Compatible IDs:
        SCSI\Disk
        SCSI\RAW
ROOT\MSSMBIOS\0000
    Name: Microsoft-Systemverwaltungs-BIOS-Treiber
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\mssmbios
ROOT\SYSTEM\0000
    Name: PnP-Softwaregeräte-Enumerator
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\SWENUM
HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&COL03\7&29108BF1&0&0002
    Name: HID-konformer Systemcontroller
    Hardware IDs:
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&REV_8802&MI_01&Col03
        HID\VID_046D&PID_C07D&MI_01&Col03
        HID_DEVICE_SYSTEM_CONTROL
        HID_DEVICE_UP:0001_U:0080
        HID_DEVICE
ROOT\SCSIADAPTER\0000
    Name: SoftPerfect Virtual Bus
    Hardware IDs:
        Root\SPVD
ROOT\SCSIADAPTER\0001
    Name: Virtual CloneDrive
    Hardware IDs:
        root\vclone
    Compatible IDs:
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
        GEN_SCSIADAPTER
STORAGE\VOLUME\{D6C49D32-7FC6-11E5-824B-806E6F6E6963}#0000000000004400
    Name: Standardvolume
    Hardware IDs:
        STORAGE\Volume
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04\3&11583659&0&E8
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series USB EHCI #1 - 8C26
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&SUBSYS_50061458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&CC_0C03
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26&REV_04
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C26
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C0320
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0C03
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_0C0320
        PCI\CC_0C03
ROOT\RDPBUS\0000
    Name: Geräte-Redirectorbus für Remotedesktop
    Hardware IDs:
        ROOT\RDPBUS
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4\3&11583659&0&E0
    Name: Intel(R) 8 Series/C220 Series PCI Express Root Port #1 - 8C10
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&SUBSYS_50011458
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&CC_0604
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10&REV_D4
        PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C10
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_060400
        PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0604
        PCI\VEN_8086
        PCI\CC_060400
        PCI\CC_0604
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1\6&29E0A985&0&01800008
    Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
    Hardware IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&SUBSYS_28741462
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&CC_0403
    Compatible IDs:
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B&REV_A1
        PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0B
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_040300
        PCI\VEN_10DE&CC_0403
        PCI\VEN_10DE
        PCI\CC_040300
        PCI\CC_0403
ACPI\PNP0100\4&34575EFB&0
    Name: Systemzeitgeber
    Hardware IDs:
        ACPI\VEN_PNP&DEV_0100
        ACPI\PNP0100
        *PNP0100
125 matching device(s) found.


Die Hardware IDs bleiben immer gleich -> Der PLX verteilt immer die gleichen Adressen! Anscheinend meldet sich die nVidia Karte aber nicht richtig an wenn sie keinen Monitor hat? Was auch immer da schiefgeht...


MfG Basti


----------



## Basti 92 (5. November 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

Ich habe mal aus Interesse das Bus Interface an meiner Karte beachtet.
Beim Spielen (BL2 Physx Cache x8 das hat den Traffic ca, halbiert) erreicht meine PCI-E3 x16 Verbindung ca 3% maximal 4% Auslastung das entspricht 6,4GBit/s.
Daraus lässt sich schließen ab einer PCI-E1x4, 2x2 oder 3x1 Anbindung (10GBit/s) würde die Karte nicht mehr Profitieren.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Andere Anwendungen wie Bandicam hingegen benötigen gerne mal 40% des Interfaces. Daher sollte man entscheiden wofür die Karte verwendet werden soll.


MfG Basti


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. November 2015)

Hi,
Im Beta des 257.15 ist die verbuggte PhysX 9.10.0222 Version ja drinnen, wodurch Hybrid ja ohne Mods möglich war.
Kann man die fehlerhafte Stelle so zu sagen in den neuen Treiber schreiben ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2015)

Ich arbeite aber mit dem 314.22,warum soll ich noch ein älteren nehmen?


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. November 2015)

Ging mir da nur um den Bug den NV selbst verzapft hat, ggfs hätte man den ja übernehmen können ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. November 2015)

Den 314.22 v4.1 habe ich jetzt auf Windows 10 drauf. Läuft perfekt.


----------



## Basti 92 (9. November 2015)

Hallo Gordon,

Wie hast du dein Win 10 Konfiguriert, dass es den nVidia Treiber nicht überschreibt?
Ich möchte weiterhin die Automatischen Updates nutzen können, ohne jedes mal den Mod erneut zu installieren.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. November 2015)

Ich sag nur donotspy win10.

Das ist dass Tool, was hilft:
pXc-coding » DoNotSpy10


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. November 2015)

Mal eine dumme Frage, weil ich dazu nix finde.
Ist die Restriktion, welche verhindert 2 verschiedene Karten zu nutzen auch in den Quadro Treibern ?
Würde mich dann zu Weihnachten mal beschenken und rum probieren.
Ob nun eine gebrauchte "echte" Quadro oder eine geflashte kommt halt auf die Karte an 
Schätze ich kenn das Ergebnis aber iwie möcht ich das probieren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. November 2015)

Testen, aber ich glaube nicht das es klappt.



Spoiler



NVIDIA_DEV.0040 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0041 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0043 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0044 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0045 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0046 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0047 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0049 = "NVIDIA NV40GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.004A = "NV40 (04Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004B = "NV40 (04Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004C = "NV40 (04Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400"
NVIDIA_DEV.004E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.004F = "NV40 (04Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0090 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0091 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0092 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0093 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0094 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0095 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0098 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0099 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.009C = "NVIDIA G70GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.009D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
NVIDIA_DEV.009E = "NVIDIA G70 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C4 = "NV41 (0C4h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C7 = "NV41 (0C7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F0 = "NVIDIA Device ID 0x00F0"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00F6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FA = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FB = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FC = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FD = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FF = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 4300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0100 = "NVIDIA GeForce 256"
NVIDIA_DEV.0101 = "NVIDIA GeForce DDR"
NVIDIA_DEV.0102 = "NVIDIA GeForce (102h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0103 = "NVIDIA Quadro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0110 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0111 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0112 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0113 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0120 = "NV42 (120h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0121 = "NV42 (121h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0122 = "NV42 (122h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0123 = "NV42 (123h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0124 = "NV42 (124h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0125 = "NV42 (125h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0126 = "NV42 (126h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0127 = "NV42 (127h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0128 = "NV42 (128h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0129 = "NV42 (129h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012A = "NV42 (12Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012B = "NV42 (12Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012C = "NV42 (12Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012D = "NV42 (12Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012E = "NV42 (12Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012F = "NV42 (12Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0140 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0143 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0144 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0145 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0146 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0147 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0148 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0149 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.014A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.014B = "NVIDIA NV43"
NVIDIA_DEV.014C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.014D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
NVIDIA_DEV.014E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
NVIDIA_DEV.014F = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0150 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0151 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0152 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0153 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0160 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0161 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0162 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0163 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0164 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0165 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.0166 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0167 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0168 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0169 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
NVIDIA_DEV.016A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.016B = "NVIDIA NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.016C = "NVIDIA NV44GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.016D = "NVIDIA NV44GLM  "
NVIDIA_DEV.016E = "NVIDIA NV44GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.016F = "NV44 (16Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0170 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0171 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0172 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0173 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440-SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0174 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0175 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0176 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0177 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0178 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 550 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0179 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS"
NVIDIA_DEV.017B = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.017D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017E = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017F = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0180 = "NV18 (180h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0181 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0182 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0183 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0184 = "NV18 (184h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0185 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0186 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0187 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0188 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 580 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0189 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 SD"
NVIDIA_DEV.018B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 380 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.018C = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 50 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.018D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go  "
NVIDIA_DEV.018E = "NV18 (18Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018F = "NV18 (18Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0190 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0191 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0192 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0193 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0194 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0197 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
NVIDIA_DEV.019A = "NVIDIA G80-875"
NVIDIA_DEV.019D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.019E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.01A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D4 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D5 = "NVIDIA Entry Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D7 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DD = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DF = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01F0 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.0200 = "NVIDIA GeForce3"
NVIDIA_DEV.0201 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0202 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0203 = "NVIDIA Quadro DCC"
NVIDIA_DEV.0210 = "NVIDIA NV48"
NVIDIA_DEV.0211 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0212 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0215 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0218 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT   "
NVIDIA_DEV.021D = "NVIDIA NV48 "
NVIDIA_DEV.021E = "NVIDIA NV48  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0220 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0221 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0222 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0224 = "NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.0228 = "NVIDIA NV44M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0240 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0241 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0242 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0243 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0244 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0245 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0246 = "NVIDIA C51"
NVIDIA_DEV.0247 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0248 = "NVIDIA C51 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0249 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.024A = "NVIDIA C51   "
NVIDIA_DEV.024B = "NVIDIA C51    "
NVIDIA_DEV.024C = "NVIDIA C51     "
NVIDIA_DEV.024D = "NVIDIA C51      "
NVIDIA_DEV.024E = "NVIDIA C51       "
NVIDIA_DEV.024F = "NVIDIA C51        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0250 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0251 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0252 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0253 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0254 = "NV25 (254h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0255 = "NV25 (255h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0256 = "NV25 (256h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0257 = "NV25 (257h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0258 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 900 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0259 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 750 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025A = "NV25 (25Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025D = "NV25 (25Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025E = "NV25 (25Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025F = "NV25 (25Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0280 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0281 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0282 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0283 = "NV28 (283h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0284 = "NV28 (284h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0285 = "NV28 (285h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0286 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0287 = "NV28 (287h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0288 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 980 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0289 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 780 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.028A = "NV28 (28Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028B = "NV28 (28Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.028D = "NV28 (28Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028E = "NV28 (28Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028F = "NV28 (28Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0290 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0291 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0292 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0293 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0294 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0296 = "NVIDIA G71"
NVIDIA_DEV.0297 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0298 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0299 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX / Quadro NVS 510M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.02A0 = "NVIDIA NV2A GeForce 3 Integrated (XBOX)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E5 = "BR02-A04 (2E5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E6 = "BR02-A04 (2E6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E7 = "BR02-A04 (2E7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0300 = "NVIDIA NV30"
NVIDIA_DEV.0301 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0302 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0308 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0309 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.030A = "NVIDIA ICE FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0311 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0312 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0313 = "NVIDIA NV31"
NVIDIA_DEV.0314 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0316 = "NVIDIA NV31M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0317 = "NVIDIA NV31M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0318 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0319 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.031A = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031B = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031D = "NVIDIA NV31GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.031E = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.031F = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0320 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0321 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0322 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0323 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0324 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB"
NVIDIA_DEV.0325 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0326 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0327 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0328 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0329 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.032A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.032B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.032C = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032D = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032E = "NV34"
NVIDIA_DEV.032F = "NVIDIA NV34GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0330 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0331 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.0332 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0333 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0334 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0338 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3000"
NVIDIA_DEV.033F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0341 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0342 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0343 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0344 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0345 = "NVIDIA NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.0347 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0348 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0349 = "NVIDIA NV36M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.034B = "NVIDIA NV36MAP "
NVIDIA_DEV.034C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000 "
NVIDIA_DEV.034D = "NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.034E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100"
NVIDIA_DEV.034F = "NVIDIA NV36GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.038B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0390 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0391 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0392 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0393 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0394 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0395 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0396 = "G73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0397 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0398 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0399 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.039A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039B = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.039C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039D = "G73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.039E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.039F = "G73"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D3 = "NVIDIA MCP61"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D4 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D7 = "NVIDIA MCP61  "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D8 = "NVIDIA MCP61   "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D9 = "NVIDIA MCP61    "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DA = "NVIDIA MCP61     "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DB = "NVIDIA MCP61      "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DC = "NVIDIA MCP61       "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DD = "NVIDIA MCP61        "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DE = "NVIDIA MCP61         "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DF = "NVIDIA MCP61          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0400 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0401 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0402 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0403 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0404 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0405 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0406 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0407 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0408 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0409 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.040A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
NVIDIA_DEV.040B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.040F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0410 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330"
NVIDIA_DEV.0414 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0420 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0421 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0422 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0423 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0424 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0425 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0426 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0427 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0428 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0429 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.042D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.042F = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C0 = "NVIDIA G78"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C1 = "NVIDIA G78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C2 = "NVIDIA G78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C3 = "NVIDIA G78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C4 = "NVIDIA G78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C5 = "NVIDIA G78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C6 = "NVIDIA G78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C7 = "NVIDIA G78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C8 = "NVIDIA G78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C9 = "NVIDIA G78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CA = "NVIDIA G78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CB = "NVIDIA G78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CC = "NVIDIA G78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CD = "NVIDIA G78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CE = "NVIDIA G78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CF = "NVIDIA G78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.0530 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0531 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0532 = "NVIDIA MCP67M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0533 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.053A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.053E = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053F = "NVIDIA MCP67M "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E4 = "NVIDIA GT200"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E5 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor / C1060 / M1060"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E8 = "NVIDIA GT200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E9 = "NVIDIA GT200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EC = "NVIDIA GT200    "
NVIDIA_DEV.05ED = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 D2"
NVIDIA_DEV.05EE = "NVIDIA GT200     "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EF = "NVIDIA GT200      "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F0 = "NVIDIA GT200       "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GT200        "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GT200         "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F3 = "NVIDIA GT200          "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F4 = "NVIDIA GT200           "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F5 = "NVIDIA GT200            "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F6 = "NVIDIA GT200             "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F7 = "NVIDIA GT200              "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F8 = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 S4"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro CX"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FA = "NVIDIA GT200               "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FB = "NVIDIA GT200                "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FC = "NVIDIA GT200                 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FF = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0600 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0601 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0602 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0603 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230"
NVIDIA_DEV.0604 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0605 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0606 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0607 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0608 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0609 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.060A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M"
NVIDIA_DEV.060B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.060C = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.060D = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.060E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9850 X"
NVIDIA_DEV.060F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0610 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0611 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0612 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0613 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0614 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0615 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250"
NVIDIA_DEV.0616 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0617 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0618 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0619 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.061A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
NVIDIA_DEV.061B = "NVIDIA Quadro VX 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.061C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0620 = "NVIDIA G94"
NVIDIA_DEV.0621 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0622 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0623 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0624 = "NVIDIA G94 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0625 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0626 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130"
NVIDIA_DEV.0627 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 140"
NVIDIA_DEV.0628 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0629 = "NVIDIA G94  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS "
NVIDIA_DEV.062D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.062E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0630 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0631 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0632 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0633 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0634 = "NVIDIA G94   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0635 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO "
NVIDIA_DEV.0636 = "NVIDIA G94     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0637 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0638 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0639 = "NVIDIA G94      "
NVIDIA_DEV.063A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.063B = "NVIDIA G94       "
NVIDIA_DEV.063C = "NVIDIA G94        "
NVIDIA_DEV.063D = "NVIDIA G94         "
NVIDIA_DEV.063E = "NVIDIA G94          "
NVIDIA_DEV.063F = "NVIDIA G94           "
NVIDIA_DEV.0640 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0641 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0642 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0643 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0644 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0645 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0646 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120"
NVIDIA_DEV.0647 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0648 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0649 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT / GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.064A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.064C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064D = "NVIDIA G96"
NVIDIA_DEV.064E = "NVIDIA G96 "
NVIDIA_DEV.064F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0650 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
NVIDIA_DEV.0651 = "NVIDIA GeForce G 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0652 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0653 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0654 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0655 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS / GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0656 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT / GeForce 9650 S "
NVIDIA_DEV.0657 = "NVIDIA G96   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0658 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380"
NVIDIA_DEV.0659 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.065A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.065C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065D = "NVIDIA G96    "
NVIDIA_DEV.065E = "NVIDIA G96     "
NVIDIA_DEV.065F = "NVIDIA GeForce G210"
NVIDIA_DEV.06A0 = "NVIDIA GT214"
NVIDIA_DEV.06B0 = "NVIDIA GT214 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C1 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C2 = "NVIDIA D12U "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C3 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C5 = "NVIDIA D12U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C6 = "NVIDIA D12U    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C7 = "NVIDIA D12U     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C8 = "NVIDIA D12U      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C9 = "NVIDIA D12U       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06CB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CD = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D2 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro Q11U-3"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DA = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DE = "NVIDIA Tesla M2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DF = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce G100"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E7 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E8 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EC = "NVIDIA GeForce G 105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06ED = "NVIDIA G98             "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EE = "NVIDIA G98              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EF = "NVIDIA GeForce G 103M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F0 = "NVIDIA G98                "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F2 = "NVIDIA G98                  "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F3 = "NVIDIA G98                   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F4 = "NVIDIA G98                    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F5 = "NVIDIA G98                     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F6 = "NVIDIA G98                      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F7 = "NVIDIA G98                       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FB = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FC = "NVIDIA G98                            "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FE = "NVIDIA G98                              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF = "NVIDIA HICx8 / HICx16 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E4 = "NVIDIA MCP73"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E6 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E7 = "NVIDIA MCP73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E8 = "NVIDIA MCP73   "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E9 = "NVIDIA MCP73    "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EA = "NVIDIA MCP73     "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EB = "NVIDIA MCP73      "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EC = "NVIDIA MCP73       "
NVIDIA_DEV.07ED = "NVIDIA MCP73        "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EE = "NVIDIA MCP73         "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EF = "NVIDIA MCP73          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0840 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0842 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78"
NVIDIA_DEV.0844 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0845 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G / GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0846 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0847 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0848 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0849 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084A = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
NVIDIA_DEV.084B = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200 / GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084C = "NVIDIA nForce 980a/780a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084D = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0850 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0851 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0852 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0853 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0854 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0855 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0856 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.0857 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0858 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.0859 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.085A = "NVIDIA MCP77/78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.085B = "NVIDIA MCP77/78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.085C = "NVIDIA MCP77/78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.085D = "NVIDIA MCP77/78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.085E = "NVIDIA MCP77/78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.085F = "NVIDIA MCP77/78                "
NVIDIA_DEV.0860 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0861 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0862 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0863 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0864 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0865 = "NVIDIA ION"
NVIDIA_DEV.0866 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0867 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0868 = "NVIDIA nForce 760i SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0869 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400   "
NVIDIA_DEV.086A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400    "
NVIDIA_DEV.086B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-U"
NVIDIA_DEV.086C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i"
NVIDIA_DEV.086D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.086E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.086F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0870 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0871 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0872 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0873 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0874 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.0876 = "NVIDIA ION  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0877 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-ATV"
NVIDIA_DEV.087A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 470 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.087B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.087D = "NVIDIA ION   "
NVIDIA_DEV.087E = "NVIDIA ION LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.087F = "NVIDIA ION LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A1 = "NVIDIA MCP89-MZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA MCP89-EPT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M   "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M    "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B0 = "NVIDIA MCP83 MMD"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B3 = "NVIDIA MCP89 MM9"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B8 = "NVIDIA MCP89"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A00 = "NVIDIA GT212"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A10 = "NVIDIA GT212 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A20 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A21 = "NVIDIA D10M2-20"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A22 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A23 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A26 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A27 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A29 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2C = "NVIDIA NVS 5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GT216"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GeForce 505"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A32 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A34 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A35 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 325M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A38 = "NVIDIA Quadro 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3D = "NVIDIA N10P-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3F = "NVIDIA GT216-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A60 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A61 = "NVIDIA NVS 2100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A62 = "NVIDIA GeForce 205"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A63 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 / NVIDIA NVS 3100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A64 = "NVIDIA ION    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A65 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A66 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A67 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A68 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A69 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6A = "NVIDIA NVS 2100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6C = "NVIDIA NVS 3100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6E = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6F = "NVIDIA ION     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A70 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A71 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A72 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A73 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A74 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A75 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A76 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A78 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A79 = "NVIDIA N12M-NS-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7A = "NVIDIA GeForce 315M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7B = "NVIDIA GeForce 505 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7D = "NVIDIA GT218-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7E = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7F = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAD = "NVIDIA N10E-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAE = "NVIDIA GT215-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CBC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC1 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC2 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCA = "NVIDIA GF10x"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCC = "NVIDIA N12E-GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCF = "NVIDIA N12P-GT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD0 = "NVIDIA N11E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 445M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDA = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDE = "NVIDIA GF106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDF = "NVIDIA GF106-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT635M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 530"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA N13P-GLP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEA = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEB = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DED = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEF = "NVIDIA NVS 5400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFA = "NVIDIA Quadro 1000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFC = "NVIDIA NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFE = "NVIDIA GF108 ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFF = "NVIDIA GF108 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E21 = "NVIDIA D12U-25"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E22 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E23 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E24 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E25 = "NVIDIA D12U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0E30 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E31 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E32 = "NVIDIA N12E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E38 = "NVIDIA GF104GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3A = "NVIDIA Quadro 3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3B = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3C = "NVIDIA EXMF 104"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3E = "NVIDIA GF104-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3F = "NVIDIA GF104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F00 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC4 = "NVIDIA D14P1-15"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC5 = "NVIDIA D15M2-03"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCB = "NVIDIA EXK107"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCF = "NVIDIA GEN3 ESI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD0 = "NVIDIA NB1G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 645M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDA = "NVIDIA GK107-ES-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDB = "NVIDIA GK107-ESP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDC = "NVIDIA GK107-INT22-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce K340 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE6 = "NVIDIA NVS K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE7 = "NVIDIA Generic K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEA = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEF = "NVIDIA GRID K340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF0 = "NVIDIA NB1Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF1 = "NVIDIA NVS 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF2 = "NVIDIA GRID K1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF5 = "NVIDIA Tesla K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000D"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFA = "NVIDIA Quadro K600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFB = "NVIDIA Quadro K200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFC = "NVIDIA Quadro K100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFE = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFF = "NVIDIA Quadro 410"
NVIDIA_DEV.1001 = "NVIDIA D15U-60"
NVIDIA_DEV.1003 = "NVIDIA GK110 DT Bringup"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA D15U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"
NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
NVIDIA_DEV.1006 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.100A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.101F = "NVIDIA Tesla K20"
NVIDIA_DEV.1020 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20x"
NVIDIA_DEV.1021 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20Xm"
NVIDIA_DEV.1022 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1023 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1024 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1026 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20s"
NVIDIA_DEV.1027 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40st"
NVIDIA_DEV.1028 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1029 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40s"
NVIDIA_DEV.103A = "NVIDIA Quadro K6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.103B = "NVIDIA Q12U-1"
NVIDIA_DEV.1040 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.1041 = "NVIDIA D13M1-45"
NVIDIA_DEV.1042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.1048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 605"
NVIDIA_DEV.1049 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.104A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 610"
NVIDIA_DEV.104B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 625 (OEM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.1050 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1051 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.1052 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1054 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1055 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1056 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1057 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1058 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1059 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.105A = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M "
NVIDIA_DEV.105B = "NVIDIA GeForce 705M"
NVIDIA_DEV.107C = "NVIDIA NVS 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.107D = "NVIDIA NVS 310"
NVIDIA_DEV.107E = "NVIDIA GF119-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.107F = "NVIDIA GF119-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.1080 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.1081 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.1082 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1083 = "NVIDIA D13U  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1084 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.1086 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1087 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1088 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590"
NVIDIA_DEV.1089 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108B = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108C = "NVIDIA D13U"
NVIDIA_DEV.108E = "NVIDIA Tesla C2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1091 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2090/X2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1094 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2075 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1096 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2075"
NVIDIA_DEV.1098 = "NVIDIA D13U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.109A = "NVIDIA Quadro 5010M"
NVIDIA_DEV.109B = "NVIDIA Quadro 7000"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C4 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.10D8 = "NVIDIA NVS 300"
NVIDIA_DEV.1140 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M / GT710M / 820M / Quadro NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1143 = "NVIDIA N13P-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1144 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1145 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1146 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1147 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1149 = "NVIDIA GF117-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.114A = "NVIDIA GF117-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.114B = "NVIDIA PCI-GEN3-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.1150 = "NVIDIA N13M-NS"
NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
NVIDIA_DEV.1182 = "NVIDIA GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1184 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770"
NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.1187 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760"
NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
NVIDIA_DEV.118A = "NVIDIA GRID K520"
NVIDIA_DEV.118B = "NVIDIA GeForce K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118C = "NVIDIA NVS K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118D = "NVIDIA Generic K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)"
NVIDIA_DEV.118F = "NVIDIA Tesla K10"
NVIDIA_DEV.118e = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1192 = "NVIDIA GeForce GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1193 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1198 = "NVIDIA N15E-GX-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1199 = "NVIDIA N15E-GT-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119A = "NVIDIA N15P-GX-B-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119D = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A4 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A5 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA "
NVIDIA_DEV.11A7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX "
NVIDIA_DEV.11AA = "NVIDIA GK104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.11AC = "NVIDIA GK104-CS"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B0 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B1 = "NVIDIA Tesla K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K3100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11B7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K4100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BB = "NVIDIA Quadro 4100"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BC = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BD = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BE = "NVIDIA Quadro K3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BF = "NVIDIA GRID K2"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C1 = "NVIDIA D14P2-30"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.11D0 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT353"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D1 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT343"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D2 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT232"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D3 = "NVIDIA GK106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FA = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FC = "NVIDIA Quadro K2100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11FF = "NVIDIA NB1Q "
NVIDIA_DEV.1200 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.1201 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1202 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1203 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1205 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1206 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 555"
NVIDIA_DEV.1207 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.1208 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.1210 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1211 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1212 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1213 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M"
NVIDIA_DEV.121F = "NVIDIA GF114-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1240 = "NVIDIA D13P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.1241 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 545"
NVIDIA_DEV.1243 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.1244 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1245 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.1246 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1247 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1248 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1249 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.124B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.124D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1250 = "NVIDIA GF116-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1251 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M" 
NVIDIA_DEV.1280 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 635"
NVIDIA_DEV.1281 = "NVIDIA D15M2-05"
NVIDIA_DEV.1282 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1283 = "NVIDIA D15M2-10"
NVIDIA_DEV.1284 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1285 = "NVIDIA GK208-100"
NVIDIA_DEV.1290 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1291 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 735M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1292 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1293 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1294 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 710M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1296 = "NVIDIA GeForce N15S-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1298 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12A0 = "NVIDIA GK208"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AD = "NVIDIA GK208-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AE = "NVIDIA GK208-CS1-C"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AF = "NVIDIA GK208-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B0 = "NVIDIA GK208-CS-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B1 = "NVIDIA GK208 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K510M"


----------



## Basti 92 (13. November 2015)

Sehr cool möglicherweise kannst du das mal im 1. Beitrag anheften.
Mit GPU-Z vergleichen und man weiß direkt ob die Karte überhaupt unterstützt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2015)

Mache ich heute Abend oder morgen.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. November 2015)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Anscheinend meldet sich die nVidia Karte aber nicht richtig an wenn sie keinen Monitor hat? Was auch immer da schiefgeht...



Hat die denn noch VGA? Wenn ja, hast du schonmal den "Blindadapter" mit den 3 Widerständen (je 70 Ohm) in den Farbkanälen ausprobiert? So wird doch ein Monitor vorgegaukelt (?)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2015)

Das braucht man doch nicht mehr.


----------



## Basti 92 (15. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich weiß das man es eigentlich nicht braucht. Aber die Karte möchte ohne Display und ohne Bios einstellung als Primäre unter windows nicht funktionieren.
Ich befürchte, dass mein Mainboard oder direkter der PLX 8747 für Probleme sorgt.
Ich bin auch mit diesem weg zufrieden und denke nicht, dass etwas am Treiber angepasst werden müsste. Es war eher als info gedacht.
Die VGA-Dummys kenne ich noch und ich habe noch einen dvi zu vga adapter mit wiederständen hier liegen doch aktuell nutze ich den 2. Monitoreingang um z.B. noch das Bios zu sehen.

MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2015)

Basti 92 schrieb:


> Sehr cool möglicherweise kannst du das mal im 1. Beitrag anheften.
> Mit GPU-Z vergleichen und man weiß direkt ob die Karte überhaupt unterstützt wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist Hinterlegt.


----------



## ToflixGamer (16. November 2015)

Ohne, dass ich mir die ganzen vorherigen Seiten durchgelesen habe:

Ich habe durch Google gelesen, dass AMD und Nvidia als PhysX-Beschleuniger nicht mehr geht, weil Nvidia das aus dem Treiber geschmissen haben soll.

Funktionierts dennoch oder nicht?


----------



## Basti 92 (16. November 2015)

Hallo,

kurz ja es geht noch. Aber nur mit dem hier hinterlegten modifizierten Treiber.
Für alle weiteren Informationen lies Beitrag 1 und 2.
Falls dann noch Fragen offen sind, kannst du dich gerne melden.


MfG Basti


----------



## FROSTY10101 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gordon & Basti,

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei der GT 7xx Serie aus?
Gibt es da von euch Erfahrungen, ob und welche GraKa, als PhysX-Beschleuniger funktioniert?

Gelesen habe ich hier im Thread, dass es mit der GT750ti nicht funktioniert.
Aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Karten der 7xx Serie aus?

Grund meiner Frage:
Die GT 6xx Karten sind im Handel kaum noch erhältlich.
Ich habe derzeit noch eine GT520 als PhysX-Beschleuniger im PC, und würde gern auf eine aktuelle GraKa umsteigen. 
Die derzeitige GT520 arbeitet mit zwei AMD R9-290x CrossFireX (jeweils mit 8GB VRAM) zusammen.

Gedacht hatte ich vielleicht an diese hier, da ich nur Platz für eine Single-Slot-Karte habe:
https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/GeForce-GT-740-2-GB-Grafikkarte/html/product/1143326?tk=7&lk=8408


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Dezember 2015)

FROSTY10101 hast du die erste Seite gelesen?
Wenn Nein, bitte mach es.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja sicher.
Von der GT7xx Serie finde ich dort nichts.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gk2xx werden nicht unterstützt, neuere leider auch nicht. Wenn du heraus bekommst, ob deine Geforce 700 Serie eine 600 ist dann umflashen.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

leider hat die Deinstallation nicht ordnungsgemäß geklappt:

1. nVidia karte ausbauen
2. Gewünschte Treiber deinstallieren
3. mit driver sweeper und Display Driver Uninstaller Treiber löschen

Driver Sweeper lief durch (kein Neustart), anschließend Display Driver (Neustart). 

Die AMD Treiber habe ich noch drauf gelassen. Hätte ich die im Zuge dessen auch deinstallieren sollen?
Möchte meine GT640 ausbauen, weil ich keinen Nutzen habe bei meinen Games die ich spiele. 
Würde das Backup nun wiederherstellen und dann das Prozedere erneut versuchen. 
Zuvor habe ich via Software & Programme alles von NVidia & PhysX entfern.

LG
Luke


----------



## unLieb (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es in der Regel so gehandhabt. 

• NVIDIA Treiber von unten nach oben deinstallieren bis zum 1. Neustart

• Neu starten und die beiden restlichen NVIDIA Treiber deinstallieren 

• PC ausschalten und NVIDIA ausbauen 

• PC wieder ausschalten 


Wenn es zum bekannten "Blackscreen" kam, dann habe ich die AMD ausgebaut, NVDIA eingebaut und dann darüber komplett ALLE Grafiktreiber deinstalliert. Danach die NVIDIA wieder raus und die AMD wieder rein.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke für deinen Tipp. Hab's jetzt mit der Deinstallation beider Grafikkarten-Treibern hinbekommen. Nur NVIDIA hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Basti 92 (22. Dezember 2015)

Hey,

ich bin immer so vorgegangen, in Anlehnung an Gordons Anleitung unten im Beitrag 2.

0. Netzwerkkabel raus
1. nVidia Karte ausbauen
2. Alle Treiber deinstallieren ohne neu zu starten
3. mit Display Driver Uninstaller Treiber löschen, manuell die zurückgebliebenen Ordner unter Programme, Appdata, ... löschen
4. Neu starten, alles prüfen, wenn noch etwas da ist bei Punkt 2 weitermachen
5. nVidia karte einbauen
6. AMD Treiber und 314.22 mod Treiber installieren
7. Netzwerkkabel rein


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. Dezember 2015)

Auf Seite 1 stehen in der Liste der 6xx Serie nur die "GT" Karten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich könnte günstig zu einer "GTX" 680 kommen.
Würde diese auch funktionieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2015)

Schreibfehler lustig, niemanden aufgefallen. Eine Gt680 gibt es nicht. 
Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke die Mehrheit hat sich ihren Teil dazu einfach gedacht, beziehungsweise eine GTX 680/690 nur für Physik schlicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. Dezember 2015)

Prima, ....Danke!


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (3. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand Interesse hat: MSI GeForce GT 640 3GB VRAM in Hessen - Darmstadt | Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. Januar 2016)

@Gordon und Basti

Wie habt ihr es unter W10 hinbekommen, dass die Treiber nicht automatisch überschrieben werden? Habe alles mögliche probiert: Treiberupdate unter System - erweiterte Systemeinstellungen - Hardware - Geräteinstalltionseinstellungen deaktiviert, per Gruppenrichtlinie, per WUShowHide.cab und win W10Privacy und es funktioniert leider nicht...
Habt ihr noch eine Idee?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2016)

Windows update Dienst darf nicht laufen. Dann muss es funktionieren.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. Januar 2016)

Und wie mache ich das mit den regulären Windows-Updates?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2016)

Windows Dienste und den Windows update Dienst beenden und deaktivieren.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. Januar 2016)

Sorry, habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt
Wenn reguläre Updates kommen, wie werden die dann benachrichtigt, heruntergeladen und installiert? Dann den Dienst wieder starten? Das "dusselige" Treiber-Update ausblenden funktioniert ja nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Basti 92 (18. Januar 2016)

Es geht nur mit DoNotSpy10 oder durch das manuelle deaktivieren der updates in der Registry.
Doch auch wenn ich dann untern Win 10 auf Einstellungen gehen und Updates machen möchete zerschießt es mit alles... so lange ich keine Updates mache läuft es.
Updates mache ich, indem ich erst den Mod deinstalliere, dann Updates manuell starte, und dann wieder den Mod installiere...


MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. Januar 2016)

Basti,
das ist ja jedes Mal eine Heidenarbeit... Ist ja nervig, dass es keine Möglichkeit zum Umgehen gibt...


----------



## Basti 92 (18. Januar 2016)

Es ist eben Win 10... Wer es einfach haben will bleibt bei 7/8 und stellt die Erinnerung ab!
Der aktuell einzige Grund warum ich auf 10 umgestiegen bin, ist die Taskleiste im Multimonitorbetrieb sowie die virtuellen Desktops...


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. Januar 2016)

Basti,
das war auch mein Beweggrund, aber jedes Mal Treiberinstallation abbrechen, wiederherstellen...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Januar 2016)

Leider hat winfuture.de noch keine Updates Packs für Windows 10 heraus gebracht, sonst würde einen die update Funktion nicht stören.


----------



## Basti 92 (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

man könnte mal ausprbiren, ob Physx Karte ausbauen, Updates durchführen, Physx Karte einbauen funktioniert?
Win 10 "sollte" keine Updates zu einer nicht verbauten Hardwarekomponente machen.
Versuchen wollte ich es nicht, da mein System läuft und ich noch andere Baustellen habe.

MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (19. Januar 2016)

Gordon,

schau dir mal folgenden Link an, vielleicht ist das ja was für dich? CHIP Windows 10 Update Pack (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2016)

Nicht schlecht aber der scheiß Chip Downloader nervt, da ist manchmal Spamware drin. Also aufpassen beim öffnen.


----------



## Basti 92 (19. Januar 2016)

Hey,

möglicherweise eine Alternative zu Chip. Windows 10 Update Pack by DrWindows
Ich habe es nicht getestet. Werde aber warscheinlich im nächsten Monat einen Patchday machen und kann dann auch berichten.


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2016)

Perfekt Basti 92, werde ich mal überarbeiten.
Und eine Anleitung nur für Windows 10 machen.

Noch ein Update Pack :
www.private-words.com/2014/09/29/neu-die-private-words-windows-update-packs/


----------



## Hoffi1986 (25. Januar 2016)

@Gordon

Würde sich bei meinem System der Wechsel von einer 8800GT auf eine GT430 lohnen?
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE
GPU: AMD Radeon 7850 mit 2GB und GeForce 8800GT als PhysX-Beschleiniger
8GB RAM

Rein Stromtechnisch müsste ja der Verbrauch runter gehen da die 8800er einen 6-Pin hat und die 430 keinen. Leistung müsste annähernd gleich bleiben


----------



## Basti 92 (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo Hoffi1986,

welche Spiele möchtest du den spielen? Ich hatte damals eine nVidia 9600GT bei meiner AMD 6850 im Betrieb und die kleine nVidia hat damals schon gebremst. 
Wenn ich mir aber die 430GT im vergleich zur 8800GT anschaue, dann fällt doch auf, dass das eher ein Downgrade bis auf bei der Leistungsaufnahme wird...
Erst mit der 640GT bekommst du eine bessere Leistung ans die 8800GT dir im Moment bringt!

Ich weiß das die "Werte" nicht unbedingt auf die Physx Beschleunigung passen, aber für mich schaut das sehr fraglich aus.
Im *ersten Beitrag* hat Gordon auch die GPUs in "Leistungsklasen" eingeteilt, dort ist die 8800GT Stufe 5 während die 430 nur Stufe 4 ist.


MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (25. Januar 2016)

@Basti

Vorwiegend spiele ich Sacred 2 (I&B), Metro , Mirror's Edge sowie Mafia 2 mit vollem PhysX-Ausbau. 
Einfach nur um mich abzusichern frage ich ja hier, da mir hier immer kompetent geholfen wurde. Die 430 liegt schon hier, war ein Rückläufer von einem Kunden-PC. Die Tabelle habe ich mir angesehen und da ist die 8800GT ja eh "schon overpowered" für mein System. Die 430 ist von PNY und hat, im Gegensatz zum Vergleich von dir, 128-bit Speicheranbindung statt 64. Wie bereits gesagt: Ich möchte keinen falschen Fehler machen 

anbei mal der amazon-Link:
Amazon.com: PNY GeForce GT 430 1024MB DDR3 PCI-Express 2.0 DVI+VGA+HDMI Low Profile Graphics Card VCGGT4301XPB: Electronics


----------



## Basti 92 (25. Januar 2016)

Ok,

Solange du die Karte sowieso schon bei dir liegen hast, würde ich sagen, Probier es einfach aus. 
Von einem Kauf würde ich aber abraten, da dies eine zu große Investition für den "gewinn" ist.

Sacred 2 ist sehr "sparsam", Mirrors Edge und Mafia 2 sind da eher mittelfeld und das sollte alles recht "gut" auf der 8800GT laufen. Metro kann stellenweise recht heftig werden was die Physx GPU Betrifft (fast so schlimm wie Borderlands 2).
Ich würde die 430GT nicht als FPS-Upgrade sondern eher als Energieeffizienzupgrade sehen. Wenn du ein wenig mehr Leistung brauchst, würde ich eher auf die 640GT umsteigen und auch hier ist es noch ein Effiziensupgrade 


MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2016)

Wenn musst du die Gt430 deutlich übertakten um Mafia im PhysX max zu nutzen. Die Gt430 ist ein bisschen besser wie die 8600 gt. Beim übertakten, bitte einen Monitor an die Gt430 anschließen und testen. Wichtig ist immer die Anzahl der StreamProzessoren.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (25. Januar 2016)

Danke euch beiden für die guten Ratschläge. Ich teste mal und gebe dann hier mal Feedback, was wie besser ist


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Januar 2016)

Moin,
hab folgende Hardware am Laufen unter Windows 10

https://abload.de/img/unbenanntrwlcb.jpg

aber irgendwie wird unter FluidMark die Nvidia Karte nicht belastet.
Wie kommts?


----------



## unLieb (28. Januar 2016)

*FluidMark 1.3.1* PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll löschen
*Fluidmark 1.4.0 oder höher* PhysXCooking.dll, PhysXCore.dll , physxcudart_20.dll , PhysXDevice.dll PhysXLoader.dll löschen


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (28. Januar 2016)

Wow herzlichen Dank, es funzt


----------



## unLieb (28. Januar 2016)

Also nicht dass ich mich mit Gordons Federn schmücken will. Steht nämlich alles auf Seite 1.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, langsam das die erste Seite total überbewertet ist.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Gordon,

Habe ein Verständnisproblem zum Thema Kompatibilität von AMD-GraKas mit NVidia-GraKas ab GT/GTX *7xx*
Wie du hier im Thread schreibst, und man es auch auf Seite 1 sehen kann, ist es nur möglich, maximal eine NVidia GT/GTX 6xx mit einer AMD-GraKa zu kombinieren, damit PhysX funktioniert.

Hier im Video laufen aber anscheinend eine R9-290x und eine Titan, einwandfrei zusammen.
Radeon R9 290X plus Geforce GTX Titan als Physikbeschleuniger: Pure Dekadenz im Test

Die normale Titan nutzt den Chip GK110.
Die GTX-780 nutzt aber ebenfalls den Chip GK110
Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet. - PC-Erfahrung.de

Demnach müsste diese doch auch funktionierten?

Einige Seiten zuvor, hier im Thread, hattest du mal zusammen mit Basti die GTX-750 getestet, die den Chip GM107 hat.
Diese funktionierte nach eurer Aussage nicht, als PhysX-Beschleuniger, zusammen mit einer AMD-GraKa.

Habt ihr auch mal andere NVidia-GraKas der 700 Serie getestet?
Diese gibt es ja je nach Karten-Typ, mit unterschiedlichem Chip. (GM107 bis GK110)
Welche funktionieren zusammen mit der AMD?

Wäre sehr nett, wenn du dazu etwas sagen könntest, falls du oder ihr (Basti), weitere Grafikkarten der 700er Serie testen konntet.

Danke!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2016)

Alle Karten die Funktionieren:

Device-ID von der Geforce vergleichen, ob diese unterstützt wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe Spoiler:


Spoiler



NVIDIA_DEV.0040 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0041 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0043 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0044 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0045 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0046 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0047 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0049 = "NVIDIA NV40GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.004A = "NV40 (04Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004B = "NV40 (04Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004C = "NV40 (04Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.004D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400"
NVIDIA_DEV.004E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.004F = "NV40 (04Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0090 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0091 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0092 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0093 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0094 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0095 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0098 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0099 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.009C = "NVIDIA G70GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.009D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
NVIDIA_DEV.009E = "NVIDIA G70 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.00C4 = "NV41 (0C4h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C6 = "NV41 (0C6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C7 = "NV41 (0C7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800"
NVIDIA_DEV.00C9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
NVIDIA_DEV.00CE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F0 = "NVIDIA Device ID 0x00F0"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.00F6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.00F9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FA = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FB = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FC = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FD = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
NVIDIA_DEV.00FF = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 4300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0100 = "NVIDIA GeForce 256"
NVIDIA_DEV.0101 = "NVIDIA GeForce DDR"
NVIDIA_DEV.0102 = "NVIDIA GeForce (102h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0103 = "NVIDIA Quadro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0110 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0111 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 MX 100/200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0112 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0113 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Go / Quadro2 MXR/EX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0120 = "NV42 (120h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0121 = "NV42 (121h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0122 = "NV42 (122h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0123 = "NV42 (123h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0124 = "NV42 (124h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0125 = "NV42 (125h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0126 = "NV42 (126h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0127 = "NV42 (127h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0128 = "NV42 (128h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0129 = "NV42 (129h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012A = "NV42 (12Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012B = "NV42 (12Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012C = "NV42 (12Ch)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012D = "NV42 (12Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012E = "NV42 (12Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.012F = "NV42 (12Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0140 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0143 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0144 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0145 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0146 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0147 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0148 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0149 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.014A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.014B = "NVIDIA NV43"
NVIDIA_DEV.014C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.014D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
NVIDIA_DEV.014E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
NVIDIA_DEV.014F = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0150 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0151 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0152 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0153 = "NVIDIA Quadro2 Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.0160 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0161 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0162 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0163 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0164 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0165 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.0166 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0167 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0168 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0169 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
NVIDIA_DEV.016A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.016B = "NVIDIA NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.016C = "NVIDIA NV44GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.016D = "NVIDIA NV44GLM  "
NVIDIA_DEV.016E = "NVIDIA NV44GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.016F = "NV44 (16Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0170 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0171 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0172 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0173 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440-SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0174 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0175 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0176 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go 32M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0177 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 460 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0178 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 550 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0179 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS"
NVIDIA_DEV.017B = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 500 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.017D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 410 Go 16M "
NVIDIA_DEV.017E = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.017F = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX (17Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0180 = "NV18 (180h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0181 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0182 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0183 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0184 = "NV18 (184h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0185 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0186 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0187 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 488 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0188 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 580 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0189 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 280 SD"
NVIDIA_DEV.018B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 380 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.018C = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 50 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.018D = "NVIDIA GeForce4 448 Go  "
NVIDIA_DEV.018E = "NV18 (18Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.018F = "NV18 (18Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0190 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0191 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0192 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0193 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0194 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0197 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
NVIDIA_DEV.019A = "NVIDIA G80-875"
NVIDIA_DEV.019D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.019E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.01A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D4 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D5 = "NVIDIA Entry Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7200"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D7 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D8 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400"
NVIDIA_DEV.01D9 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7450"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DD = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
NVIDIA_DEV.01DF = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.01F0 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"
NVIDIA_DEV.0200 = "NVIDIA GeForce3"
NVIDIA_DEV.0201 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0202 = "NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0203 = "NVIDIA Quadro DCC"
NVIDIA_DEV.0210 = "NVIDIA NV48"
NVIDIA_DEV.0211 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0212 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0215 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0218 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT   "
NVIDIA_DEV.021D = "NVIDIA NV48 "
NVIDIA_DEV.021E = "NVIDIA NV48  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0220 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0221 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0222 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0224 = "NV44"
NVIDIA_DEV.0228 = "NVIDIA NV44M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0240 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0241 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0242 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0243 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0244 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150"
NVIDIA_DEV.0245 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0246 = "NVIDIA C51"
NVIDIA_DEV.0247 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0248 = "NVIDIA C51 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0249 = "NVIDIA C51  "
NVIDIA_DEV.024A = "NVIDIA C51   "
NVIDIA_DEV.024B = "NVIDIA C51    "
NVIDIA_DEV.024C = "NVIDIA C51     "
NVIDIA_DEV.024D = "NVIDIA C51      "
NVIDIA_DEV.024E = "NVIDIA C51       "
NVIDIA_DEV.024F = "NVIDIA C51        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0250 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0251 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0252 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.0253 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0254 = "NV25 (254h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0255 = "NV25 (255h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0256 = "NV25 (256h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0257 = "NV25 (257h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0258 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 900 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0259 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 750 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025A = "NV25 (25Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025B = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.025D = "NV25 (25Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025E = "NV25 (25Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.025F = "NV25 (25Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0280 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0281 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X"
NVIDIA_DEV.0282 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0283 = "NV28 (283h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0284 = "NV28 (284h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0285 = "NV28 (285h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0286 = "NVIDIA GeForce4 4200 Go "
NVIDIA_DEV.0287 = "NV28 (287h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0288 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 980 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0289 = "NVIDIA Quadro4 780 XGL"
NVIDIA_DEV.028A = "NV28 (28Ah)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028B = "NV28 (28Bh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028C = "NVIDIA Quadro4 700 GoGL "
NVIDIA_DEV.028D = "NV28 (28Dh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028E = "NV28 (28Eh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.028F = "NV28 (28Fh)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0290 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0291 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0292 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0293 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0294 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0296 = "NVIDIA G71"
NVIDIA_DEV.0297 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7950 GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0298 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0299 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GTX / Quadro NVS 510M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.029C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
NVIDIA_DEV.029F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.02A0 = "NVIDIA NV2A GeForce 3 Integrated (XBOX)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.02E5 = "BR02-A04 (2E5h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E6 = "BR02-A04 (2E6h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.02E7 = "BR02-A04 (2E7h)"
NVIDIA_DEV.0300 = "NVIDIA NV30"
NVIDIA_DEV.0301 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0302 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0308 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0309 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.030A = "NVIDIA ICE FX 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0311 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0312 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0313 = "NVIDIA NV31"
NVIDIA_DEV.0314 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0316 = "NVIDIA NV31M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0317 = "NVIDIA NV31M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0318 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0319 = "NVIDIA NV31GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.031A = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5600 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031B = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.031D = "NVIDIA NV31GLM "
NVIDIA_DEV.031E = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro"
NVIDIA_DEV.031F = "NVIDIA NV31GLM Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.0320 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0321 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0322 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0323 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.0324 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 64MB"
NVIDIA_DEV.0325 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5250/5500 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0326 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500"
NVIDIA_DEV.0327 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0328 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200 32/64M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0329 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (MAC)"
NVIDIA_DEV.032A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI"
NVIDIA_DEV.032B = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/FX 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.032C = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 53x0 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032D = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5100 "
NVIDIA_DEV.032E = "NV34"
NVIDIA_DEV.032F = "NVIDIA NV34GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0330 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0331 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900"
NVIDIA_DEV.0332 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900XT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0333 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0334 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900ZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0338 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3000"
NVIDIA_DEV.033F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0341 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Ultra"
NVIDIA_DEV.0342 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0343 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0344 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700VE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0345 = "NVIDIA NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.0347 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0348 = "NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5700  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0349 = "NVIDIA NV36M Pro "
NVIDIA_DEV.034B = "NVIDIA NV36MAP "
NVIDIA_DEV.034C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go 1000 "
NVIDIA_DEV.034D = "NV36"
NVIDIA_DEV.034E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100"
NVIDIA_DEV.034F = "NVIDIA NV36GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.038B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0390 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0391 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0392 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0393 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0394 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0395 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0396 = "G73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0397 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0398 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0399 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.039A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039B = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.039C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
NVIDIA_DEV.039D = "G73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.039E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.039F = "G73"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D3 = "NVIDIA MCP61"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D4 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D6 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.03D7 = "NVIDIA MCP61  "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D8 = "NVIDIA MCP61   "
NVIDIA_DEV.03D9 = "NVIDIA MCP61    "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DA = "NVIDIA MCP61     "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DB = "NVIDIA MCP61      "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DC = "NVIDIA MCP61       "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DD = "NVIDIA MCP61        "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DE = "NVIDIA MCP61         "
NVIDIA_DEV.03DF = "NVIDIA MCP61          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0400 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0401 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0402 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0403 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0404 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0405 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0406 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0407 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0408 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0409 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.040A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
NVIDIA_DEV.040B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.040E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.040F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
NVIDIA_DEV.0410 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330"
NVIDIA_DEV.0414 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0420 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0421 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0422 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0423 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0424 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0425 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0426 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0427 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0428 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0429 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042A = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042B = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.042D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.042E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.042F = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C0 = "NVIDIA G78"
NVIDIA_DEV.04C1 = "NVIDIA G78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C2 = "NVIDIA G78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C3 = "NVIDIA G78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C4 = "NVIDIA G78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C5 = "NVIDIA G78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C6 = "NVIDIA G78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C7 = "NVIDIA G78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C8 = "NVIDIA G78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.04C9 = "NVIDIA G78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CA = "NVIDIA G78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CB = "NVIDIA G78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CC = "NVIDIA G78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CD = "NVIDIA G78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CE = "NVIDIA G78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.04CF = "NVIDIA G78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.0530 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7190M / nForce 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0531 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0532 = "NVIDIA MCP67M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0533 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.053A = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053B = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
NVIDIA_DEV.053E = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
NVIDIA_DEV.053F = "NVIDIA MCP67M "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E4 = "NVIDIA GT200"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E5 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E7 = "NVIDIA Tesla T10 Processor / C1060 / M1060"
NVIDIA_DEV.05E8 = "NVIDIA GT200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.05E9 = "NVIDIA GT200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EC = "NVIDIA GT200    "
NVIDIA_DEV.05ED = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 D2"
NVIDIA_DEV.05EE = "NVIDIA GT200     "
NVIDIA_DEV.05EF = "NVIDIA GT200      "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F0 = "NVIDIA GT200       "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GT200        "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F1 = "NVIDIA GTX 280"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GT200         "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F2 = "NVIDIA GTX 260"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F3 = "NVIDIA GT200          "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F4 = "NVIDIA GT200           "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F5 = "NVIDIA GT200            "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F6 = "NVIDIA GT200             "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F7 = "NVIDIA GT200              "
NVIDIA_DEV.05F8 = "NVIDIA Quadroplex 2200 S4"
NVIDIA_DEV.05F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro CX"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FA = "NVIDIA GT200               "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FB = "NVIDIA GT200                "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FC = "NVIDIA GT200                 "
NVIDIA_DEV.05FD = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FE = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800"
NVIDIA_DEV.05FF = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0600 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0601 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0602 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0603 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230"
NVIDIA_DEV.0604 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
NVIDIA_DEV.0605 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0606 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0607 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0608 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.0609 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.060A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M"
NVIDIA_DEV.060B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.060C = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX"
NVIDIA_DEV.060D = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.060E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9850 X"
NVIDIA_DEV.060F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0610 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
NVIDIA_DEV.0611 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0612 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0613 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_DEV.0614 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0615 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250"
NVIDIA_DEV.0616 = "NVIDIA G92"
NVIDIA_DEV.0617 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTX "
NVIDIA_DEV.0618 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0619 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
NVIDIA_DEV.061A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
NVIDIA_DEV.061B = "NVIDIA Quadro VX 200"
NVIDIA_DEV.061C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061D = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061E = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.061F = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0620 = "NVIDIA G94"
NVIDIA_DEV.0621 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0622 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0623 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0624 = "NVIDIA G94 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0625 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 512"
NVIDIA_DEV.0626 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130"
NVIDIA_DEV.0627 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 140"
NVIDIA_DEV.0628 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0629 = "NVIDIA G94  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.062C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS "
NVIDIA_DEV.062D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.062E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.062F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0630 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0631 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0632 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0633 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0634 = "NVIDIA G94   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0635 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO "
NVIDIA_DEV.0636 = "NVIDIA G94     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0637 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0638 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800"
NVIDIA_DEV.0639 = "NVIDIA G94      "
NVIDIA_DEV.063A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.063B = "NVIDIA G94       "
NVIDIA_DEV.063C = "NVIDIA G94        "
NVIDIA_DEV.063D = "NVIDIA G94         "
NVIDIA_DEV.063E = "NVIDIA G94          "
NVIDIA_DEV.063F = "NVIDIA G94           "
NVIDIA_DEV.0640 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0641 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0642 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0643 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
NVIDIA_DEV.0644 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0645 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.0646 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120"
NVIDIA_DEV.0647 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0648 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0649 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT / GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.064A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.064C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.064D = "NVIDIA G96"
NVIDIA_DEV.064E = "NVIDIA G96 "
NVIDIA_DEV.064F = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0650 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
NVIDIA_DEV.0651 = "NVIDIA GeForce G 110M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0652 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0653 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 120M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0654 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0655 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS / GeForce 9600 S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0656 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT / GeForce 9650 S "
NVIDIA_DEV.0657 = "NVIDIA G96   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0658 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380"
NVIDIA_DEV.0659 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.065A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065B = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT  "
NVIDIA_DEV.065C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.065D = "NVIDIA G96    "
NVIDIA_DEV.065E = "NVIDIA G96     "
NVIDIA_DEV.065F = "NVIDIA GeForce G210"
NVIDIA_DEV.06A0 = "NVIDIA GT214"
NVIDIA_DEV.06B0 = "NVIDIA GT214 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C1 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C2 = "NVIDIA D12U "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C3 = "NVIDIA D12U"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 465"
NVIDIA_DEV.06C5 = "NVIDIA D12U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C6 = "NVIDIA D12U    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C7 = "NVIDIA D12U     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C8 = "NVIDIA D12U      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06C9 = "NVIDIA D12U       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CA = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06CB = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 "
NVIDIA_DEV.06CD = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D2 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D8 = "NVIDIA Quadro Q11U-3"
NVIDIA_DEV.06D9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DA = "NVIDIA Quadro 5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DD = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DE = "NVIDIA Tesla M2050"
NVIDIA_DEV.06DF = "NVIDIA Tesla M2070-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E6 = "NVIDIA GeForce G100"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E7 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E8 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.06E9 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 150M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EB = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06EC = "NVIDIA GeForce G 105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06ED = "NVIDIA G98             "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EE = "NVIDIA G98              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06EF = "NVIDIA GeForce G 103M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F0 = "NVIDIA G98                "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F1 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F2 = "NVIDIA G98                  "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F3 = "NVIDIA G98                   "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F4 = "NVIDIA G98                    "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F5 = "NVIDIA G98                     "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F6 = "NVIDIA G98                      "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F7 = "NVIDIA G98                       "
NVIDIA_DEV.06F8 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.06F9 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FA = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FB = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370M"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FC = "NVIDIA G98                            "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 295"
NVIDIA_DEV.06FE = "NVIDIA G98                              "
NVIDIA_DEV.06FF = "NVIDIA HICx8 / HICx16 + Graphics"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E4 = "NVIDIA MCP73"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
NVIDIA_DEV.07E6 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E7 = "NVIDIA MCP73  "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E8 = "NVIDIA MCP73   "
NVIDIA_DEV.07E9 = "NVIDIA MCP73    "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EA = "NVIDIA MCP73     "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EB = "NVIDIA MCP73      "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EC = "NVIDIA MCP73       "
NVIDIA_DEV.07ED = "NVIDIA MCP73        "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EE = "NVIDIA MCP73         "
NVIDIA_DEV.07EF = "NVIDIA MCP73          "
NVIDIA_DEV.0840 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0842 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78"
NVIDIA_DEV.0844 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0845 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G / GeForce 8200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0846 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.0847 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0848 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0849 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084A = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
NVIDIA_DEV.084B = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200 / GeForce 9200"
NVIDIA_DEV.084C = "NVIDIA nForce 980a/780a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084D = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.084F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
NVIDIA_DEV.0850 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0851 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0852 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0853 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0854 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0855 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0856 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78       "
NVIDIA_DEV.0857 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78        "
NVIDIA_DEV.0858 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78         "
NVIDIA_DEV.0859 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78          "
NVIDIA_DEV.085A = "NVIDIA MCP77/78           "
NVIDIA_DEV.085B = "NVIDIA MCP77/78            "
NVIDIA_DEV.085C = "NVIDIA MCP77/78             "
NVIDIA_DEV.085D = "NVIDIA MCP77/78              "
NVIDIA_DEV.085E = "NVIDIA MCP77/78               "
NVIDIA_DEV.085F = "NVIDIA MCP77/78                "
NVIDIA_DEV.0860 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0861 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0862 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0863 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0864 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300"
NVIDIA_DEV.0865 = "NVIDIA ION"
NVIDIA_DEV.0866 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0867 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0868 = "NVIDIA nForce 760i SLI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0869 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400   "
NVIDIA_DEV.086A = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400    "
NVIDIA_DEV.086B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-U"
NVIDIA_DEV.086C = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i"
NVIDIA_DEV.086D = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200  "
NVIDIA_DEV.086E = "NVIDIA GeForce 9100M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.086F = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G "
NVIDIA_DEV.0870 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0871 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9200   "
NVIDIA_DEV.0872 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0873 = "NVIDIA GeForce G102M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0874 = "NVIDIA ION "
NVIDIA_DEV.0876 = "NVIDIA ION  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0877 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-ATV"
NVIDIA_DEV.087A = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 470 / GeForce 9400"
NVIDIA_DEV.087B = "NVIDIA MCP7A-GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.087D = "NVIDIA ION   "
NVIDIA_DEV.087E = "NVIDIA ION LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.087F = "NVIDIA ION LE "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A1 = "NVIDIA MCP89-MZT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A2 = "NVIDIA MCP89-EPT"
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M   "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A4 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M    "
NVIDIA_DEV.08A5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B0 = "NVIDIA MCP83 MMD"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M "
NVIDIA_DEV.08B2 = "NVIDIA GeForce 300M"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B3 = "NVIDIA MCP89 MM9"
NVIDIA_DEV.08B8 = "NVIDIA MCP89"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A00 = "NVIDIA GT212"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A10 = "NVIDIA GT212 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A20 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A21 = "NVIDIA D10M2-20"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A22 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A23 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A26 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A27 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A29 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2C = "NVIDIA NVS 5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A2D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GT216"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A30 = "NVIDIA GeForce 505"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A32 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A34 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A35 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 325M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A38 = "NVIDIA Quadro 400"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3D = "NVIDIA N10P-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A3F = "NVIDIA GT216-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A60 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A61 = "NVIDIA NVS 2100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A62 = "NVIDIA GeForce 205"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A63 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 / NVIDIA NVS 3100"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A64 = "NVIDIA ION    "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A65 = "NVIDIA GeForce 210 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A66 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A67 = "NVIDIA GeForce 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A68 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A69 = "NVIDIA GeForce G105M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6A = "NVIDIA NVS 2100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6C = "NVIDIA NVS 3100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6E = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A6F = "NVIDIA ION     "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A70 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A71 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A72 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A73 = "NVIDIA GeForce 305M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A74 = "NVIDIA GeForce G210M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A75 = "NVIDIA GeForce 310M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A76 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A78 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380 LP"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A79 = "NVIDIA N12M-NS-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7A = "NVIDIA GeForce 315M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7B = "NVIDIA GeForce 505 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7C = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 380M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7D = "NVIDIA GT218-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7E = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-S"
NVIDIA_DEV.0A7F = "NVIDIA GT218-INT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 320"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 240"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 330  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 260M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CA9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 220"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAD = "NVIDIA N10E-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAE = "NVIDIA GT215-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CAF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 350M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CB1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 360M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0CBC = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1800M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC1 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC2 = "NVIDIA D12-P1-35 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCA = "NVIDIA GF10x"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCC = "NVIDIA N12E-GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DCF = "NVIDIA N12P-GT-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD0 = "NVIDIA N11E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 445M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DD8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDA = "NVIDIA Quadro 2000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDE = "NVIDIA GF106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DDF = "NVIDIA GF106-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 440"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 430"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT635M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 530"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE8 = "NVIDIA N13P-GLP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEA = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEB = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEC = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DED = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 415M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DEF = "NVIDIA NVS 5400M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 435M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro 600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro 500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFA = "NVIDIA Quadro 1000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFC = "NVIDIA NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFE = "NVIDIA GF108 ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0DFF = "NVIDIA GF108 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E21 = "NVIDIA D12U-25"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E22 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E23 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E24 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E25 = "NVIDIA D12U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E28 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460  "
NVIDIA_DEV.0E30 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E31 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 485M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E32 = "NVIDIA N12E-GT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E38 = "NVIDIA GF104GL"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3A = "NVIDIA Quadro 3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3B = "NVIDIA Quadro 4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3C = "NVIDIA EXMF 104"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3E = "NVIDIA GF104-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.0E3F = "NVIDIA GF104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F00 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630"
NVIDIA_DEV.0F01 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC4 = "NVIDIA D14P1-15"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC5 = "NVIDIA D15M2-03"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FC6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCB = "NVIDIA EXK107"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCE = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FCF = "NVIDIA GEN3 ESI"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD0 = "NVIDIA NB1G"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD5 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FD9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 645M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDA = "NVIDIA GK107-ES-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDB = "NVIDIA GK107-ESP-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDC = "NVIDIA GK107-INT22-A1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FDF = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M "
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE5 = "NVIDIA GeForce K340 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE6 = "NVIDIA NVS K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE7 = "NVIDIA Generic K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FE9 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEA = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FEF = "NVIDIA GRID K340"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF0 = "NVIDIA NB1Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF1 = "NVIDIA NVS 1000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF2 = "NVIDIA GRID K1"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF5 = "NVIDIA Tesla K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K1 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K500M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FF9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000D"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFA = "NVIDIA Quadro K600"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFB = "NVIDIA Quadro K200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFC = "NVIDIA Quadro K100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFD = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFE = "NVIDIA Quadro K2000"
NVIDIA_DEV.0FFF = "NVIDIA Quadro 410"
NVIDIA_DEV.1001 = "NVIDIA D15U-60"
NVIDIA_DEV.1003 = "NVIDIA GK110 DT Bringup"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA D15U-50"
NVIDIA_DEV.1004 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"
NVIDIA_DEV.1005 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
NVIDIA_DEV.1006 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.100A = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.101F = "NVIDIA Tesla K20"
NVIDIA_DEV.1020 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20x"
NVIDIA_DEV.1021 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20Xm"
NVIDIA_DEV.1022 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1023 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1024 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40c"
NVIDIA_DEV.1026 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20s"
NVIDIA_DEV.1027 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40st"
NVIDIA_DEV.1028 = "NVIDIA Tesla K20m"
NVIDIA_DEV.1029 = "NVIDIA Tesla K40s"
NVIDIA_DEV.103A = "NVIDIA Quadro K6000"
NVIDIA_DEV.103B = "NVIDIA Q12U-1"
NVIDIA_DEV.1040 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520"
NVIDIA_DEV.1041 = "NVIDIA D13M1-45"
NVIDIA_DEV.1042 = "NVIDIA GeForce 510"
NVIDIA_DEV.1048 = "NVIDIA GeForce 605"
NVIDIA_DEV.1049 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620"
NVIDIA_DEV.104A = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 610"
NVIDIA_DEV.104B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 625 (OEM)"
NVIDIA_DEV.1050 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1051 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.1052 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1054 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1055 = "NVIDIA GeForce 410M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1056 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1057 = "NVIDIA NVS 4200M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1058 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1059 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.105A = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M "
NVIDIA_DEV.105B = "NVIDIA GeForce 705M"
NVIDIA_DEV.107C = "NVIDIA NVS 315"
NVIDIA_DEV.107D = "NVIDIA NVS 310"
NVIDIA_DEV.107E = "NVIDIA GF119-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.107F = "NVIDIA GF119-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.1080 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.1081 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570"
NVIDIA_DEV.1082 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1083 = "NVIDIA D13U  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1084 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560"
NVIDIA_DEV.1086 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1087 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1088 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590"
NVIDIA_DEV.1089 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108B = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"
NVIDIA_DEV.108C = "NVIDIA D13U"
NVIDIA_DEV.108E = "NVIDIA Tesla C2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1091 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2090/X2090"
NVIDIA_DEV.1094 = "NVIDIA Tesla M2075 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1096 = "NVIDIA Tesla C2075"
NVIDIA_DEV.1098 = "NVIDIA D13U   "
NVIDIA_DEV.109A = "NVIDIA Quadro 5010M"
NVIDIA_DEV.109B = "NVIDIA Quadro 7000"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS"
NVIDIA_DEV.10C4 = "NVIDIA ION      "
NVIDIA_DEV.10C5 = "NVIDIA GeForce 405"
NVIDIA_DEV.10D8 = "NVIDIA NVS 300"
NVIDIA_DEV.1140 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M / GT710M / 820M / Quadro NVS 5200M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1141 = "NVIDIA GeForce 610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1142 = "NVIDIA GeForce 620M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1143 = "NVIDIA N13P-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1144 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1145 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1146 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1147 = "NVIDIA GF117"
NVIDIA_DEV.1149 = "NVIDIA GF117-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.114A = "NVIDIA GF117-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.114B = "NVIDIA PCI-GEN3-B"
NVIDIA_DEV.1150 = "NVIDIA N13M-NS"
NVIDIA_DEV.1180 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680"
NVIDIA_DEV.1182 = "NVIDIA GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1183 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1184 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770"
NVIDIA_DEV.1185 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.1187 = “NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760"
NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
NVIDIA_DEV.118A = "NVIDIA GRID K520"
NVIDIA_DEV.118B = "NVIDIA GeForce K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118C = "NVIDIA NVS K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118D = "NVIDIA Generic K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.118E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)"
NVIDIA_DEV.118F = "NVIDIA Tesla K10"
NVIDIA_DEV.118e = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1192 = "NVIDIA GeForce GK104"
NVIDIA_DEV.1193 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OEM"
NVIDIA_DEV.1198 = "NVIDIA N15E-GX-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1199 = "NVIDIA N15E-GT-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119A = "NVIDIA N15P-GX-B-A2"
NVIDIA_DEV.119D = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 775M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119E = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.119F = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A4 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA"
NVIDIA_DEV.11A5 = "NVIDIA GK104-ESA "
NVIDIA_DEV.11A7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675MX "
NVIDIA_DEV.11AA = "NVIDIA GK104-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.11AC = "NVIDIA GK104-CS"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B0 = "NVIDIA Quadro K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B1 = "NVIDIA Tesla K2 USM"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B6 = "NVIDIA Quadro K3100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11B7 = "NVIDIA Quadro K4100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11B8 = "NVIDIA Quadro K5100M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BB = "NVIDIA Quadro 4100"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BC = "NVIDIA Quadro K5000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BD = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BE = "NVIDIA Quadro K3000M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11BF = "NVIDIA GRID K2"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C1 = "NVIDIA D14P2-30"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C4 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C6 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C7 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.11C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 "
NVIDIA_DEV.11D0 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT353"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D1 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT343"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D2 = "NVIDIA GK106-INT232"
NVIDIA_DEV.11D3 = "NVIDIA GK106-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E0 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E2 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 765M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11E3 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760M"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FA = "NVIDIA Quadro K4000"
NVIDIA_DEV.11FC = "NVIDIA Quadro K2100M "
NVIDIA_DEV.11FF = "NVIDIA NB1Q "
NVIDIA_DEV.1200 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti "
NVIDIA_DEV.1201 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 "
NVIDIA_DEV.1202 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1203 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1205 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 v2"
NVIDIA_DEV.1206 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 555"
NVIDIA_DEV.1207 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 645"
NVIDIA_DEV.1208 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE"
NVIDIA_DEV.1210 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1211 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1212 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 675M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1213 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M"
NVIDIA_DEV.121F = "NVIDIA GF114-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1240 = "NVIDIA D13P1-35"
NVIDIA_DEV.1241 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 545"
NVIDIA_DEV.1243 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.1244 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti"
NVIDIA_DEV.1245 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.1246 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 550M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1247 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1248 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1249 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
NVIDIA_DEV.124B = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640"
NVIDIA_DEV.124D = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1250 = "NVIDIA GF116-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.1251 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M" 
NVIDIA_DEV.1280 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 635"
NVIDIA_DEV.1281 = "NVIDIA D15M2-05"
NVIDIA_DEV.1282 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 640   "
NVIDIA_DEV.1283 = "NVIDIA D15M2-10"
NVIDIA_DEV.1284 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 630  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1285 = "NVIDIA GK208-100"
NVIDIA_DEV.1290 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1291 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 735M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1292 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1293 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M  "
NVIDIA_DEV.1294 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M "
NVIDIA_DEV.1295 = "NVIDIA GeForce 710M"
NVIDIA_DEV.1296 = "NVIDIA GeForce N15S-GV"
NVIDIA_DEV.1298 = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12A0 = "NVIDIA GK208"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AD = "NVIDIA GK208-ES"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AE = "NVIDIA GK208-CS1-C"
NVIDIA_DEV.12AF = "NVIDIA GK208-INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B0 = "NVIDIA GK208-CS-Q"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B1 = "NVIDIA GK208 INT"
NVIDIA_DEV.12B9 = "NVIDIA Quadro K610M"
NVIDIA_DEV.12BA = "NVIDIA Quadro K510M"



Alles andere geht nicht.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (29. Januar 2016)

Super Liste, ...Vielen Dank! 

Noch ein kleines Edit dazu:
Und alle diese GraKas aus dieser Liste funktionieren mit deiner Treiber-Kombination,  nVidia 314.22-v4.1 bzw. nVidia 314.22-v4.2 und  PhysX mod 0.3 extended ???
Oder benötige ich für GraKas höher als 6xx , andere Treiber?

Ich hatte vor wenigen Tagen meinen PC mit Windows10 neu eingerichtet, und da funktionierte merkwürdigerweise nur deine ältere Version 31422.142.1-v4  !!!


----------



## FROSTY10101 (1. Februar 2016)

Wäre sehr nett von dir, wenn du mir auch noch diese Frage beantworten könntest:

Und alle diese GraKas aus dieser Liste funktionieren mit deiner Treiber-Kombination, nVidia 314.22-v4.1 bzw. nVidia 314.22-v4.2 und PhysX mod 0.3 extended ???
Oder benötige ich für GraKas höher als 6xx  (von Seite 1), also zum Beispiel GTX-780, andere Treiber?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2016)

Der nVidia 314.22 kann nur diese Hardware. Ein neuerer Treiber Funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Hellbeaver (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo! Welche PhysX Version neue Xcom 2 verwendet? Unreal Engine 3.5 ist alt, vielleicht wird es mit diesem Mod arbeiten? Ich kann die Informationen darüber nicht finden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Februar 2016)

Teste mal wie The Bureau XCOM Declassified: cudart32_41_22.dll,PhysX3GpuCHECKED_x86.dll,PhysXC ooking.dll,PhysXDevice.dll und PhysXLoader.dll löschen.

Engine.ini öffnen und das ändern:

PhysXLevel=2
PhysXGpuHeapSize=256
PhysXMeshCacheSize=16
PhysXLevelToSetOnRestart=1
HardwarePhysx=1


----------



## Hellbeaver (14. Februar 2016)

Leider, PhysX ist hier nicht eingesetzt, auch wie in Xcom:Enemy Unknown. Das Spiel reserviert Speicher auf dedicated GPU, aber alle PhysX-Berechnungen werden mit CPU bearbeitet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2016)

Nenn mal alle PhysX Dateien im Spiel.


----------



## Hellbeaver (16. Februar 2016)

\XCOM 2\Binaries\Win32 Dateien: (Physx reserviert Speicher onhe Dateien in diesem Folder zu löschen)

APEX_Clothing_Legacy
APEX_Clothing_LegacyCHECKED
APEX_Clothing
APEX_Destructible_Legacy
APEX_Destructible_LegacyCHECKED
APEX_Destructible
APEX_Framework
APEX_FrameworkCHECKED
cudart32_30_9
PhysXCooking
*Core
*Device
*Extensions
*Loader


\XCOM 2\Binaries\Win64
APEX_Clothing_Legacy_x64
APEX_Clothing_LegacyCHECKED_x64
APEX_Clothing_x64
APEX_Destructible_Legacy_x64
APEX_Destructible_LegacyCHECKED_x64
APEX_Destructible_x64
APEX_Framework_x64
APEX_FrameworkCHECKED_x64
cudart64_30_9
PhysXCooking64
*Core64
*Device64
*Extensions64
*Loader64

Die notwendigen Handlungen (was habe ich gemacht): PhysXDevice64 löschen; in \XCOM 2\XComGame\Config\DefaultEngine.ini set "bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=False". "PhysXGpuHeapSize=256" und "PhysXMeshCacheSize=16" können Sie in "\XCOM 2\Engine\Config\BaseEngine.ini" feststellen (DefaultEngine.ini hat diese Zeilen nicht). BaseEngine.ini hat die Zeile "bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport" auch, aber hat die Veranderung (True or False) kein Ergebnis, es ist genug diese Zeile nur in DefaultEngine.ini ändern.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Februar 2016)

Bitte mal entfernen oder verschieben :
Cudart, physxcore, physxcooking, PhysXdevice und physxloader.


----------



## Hellbeaver (17. Februar 2016)

Danke, Gordon! Es arbeitet! Ich habe mich zuerst geirrt - es braucht nicht in \Win32, aber in \Win64 Dateien zu löschen. In die erste, ausbildende Mission ist die Belastung auf GT 630 nur 15% max. Aber wird es nützlich für die Menschen, die nicht mächtig Computer haben.

Also, Xcom 2, die Formel des Erfolges (alle Schritte sind obligatorisch): Cudart, PhysXCore, PhysXCooking, PhysXdevice und PhysXLoader Dateien in \XCOM 2\Binaries\*Win64* löschen. Set "bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=*False*" in \XCOM 2\XComGame\Config\*DefaultEngine.ini*. 

Für die verbesserte Produktivität: "PhysXGpuHeapSize=256" und "PhysXMeshCacheSize=16" können Sie in "\XCOM 2\Engine\Config\*BaseEngine.ini*" feststellen. 
Noch einmal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Red_Knuckles (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo.

Ich bin gerade auf das Thema gestoßen und bin schon sehr interessiert. Ich habe nun eine R9 390 als Grafikkarte, habe aber noch eine GTX570 rumliegen. Würde das Sinn machen (wenn ein entsprechendes Netzteil zur Verfügung steht)?  Ich lese mal weiter 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Februar 2016)

Restliche Hardware?


----------



## Atomschlag (1. März 2016)

Hi wie schaut es eigentlich mit Windows 10 (64Bit) aus habe in meinen PC eine Ati HD7950  und noch eine NVIDIA Quadro 4000 rumliegen könnte ich diese evntl auch als PYHSX beschleuniger nehmen ? , weis bloss nicht ob deine gemodden treiber auch für die quadro und windows 10 funktionieren ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. März 2016)

NVIDIA Quadro 4000 musst du schauen, erste Seite steht die liste, das unterstützt wird.
Windows 10 (64Bit), nur vorsichtig sein mit Auto Updates von Treiber, führt zu Probleme. Daher dieses abstellen.


----------



## Himen (3. März 2016)

Hallo Gordon, Basti und euch anderen verrückten GraKas Missbrauchern!! 

Ich habe im "R9 290er Laber" Thread heut schon mal gepostet, bis ich dann von selbst hier gestrandet bin. Der Grund meiner Forumsanmeldung ist simple wie kompliziert und würde mich wirklich über einige Antworten freuen.

Also, zur Ausgangslage: Ich habe hier einen wassergekühlten i7 2600k auf einem Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 MoBo thronen in welchem eine GTX570 werkelt. Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die GTX durch eine 290X zu ersetzen aber die 570er als Physikerin zu behalten. 
Grundsätzlich geht es mir in erster Linie hauptsächlich um "Spielerei" - ich will das Ganze einmal ausprobieren... Frei dem Motto: "Jugend forscht"!! 
Hab nicht einmal ein Spiel am Start, wo ich die ganze Schoße überhaupt nutzen würde (AKTUELL!)

Jetzt ist die Ausgangslage ja aber auch so, dass das Asrock diesen "ominösen" Lucid Virtu Chip ja auch oben hat und die Build In GraKa vom CPU auch nutzen kann - in wie weit das jedoch auch in der Praxis funktioniert, hab ich selbst in den letzten Jahren nie wirklich heraus gefunden da ich auch nie bereit war, mir die Zusatzsoftware zu kaufen... (swiw) ... geschweige denn, je nach Nutzung, den Monitor umzustecken.

Zur Kernfrage: Bei mir im System schwimmen die Algen überall herum, heißt, es ist alles unter Wasser! Chipsatz, CPU, GraKa 1 (zZ eben die GTX), GraKa 2 (die zukünftige 290X), Wandler, Aquaero, HDDs = jeder Umbau oder jedes herumstecken ist mit einem gehörigem Zeit/Materialaufwand verbunden. 

Wie ist dieser in so einem Gespann (wegen Installationsreihenfolgen, um/ausstecken udg.) zu beurteilen?
Wie würde sich der Umstand mit dem Lucid Chip bemerkbar machen (mittlerweile von der Intel HP supportet!?)?
Wie ginge die Übertaktbarkeit der jeweiligen Komponenten einher (zZ stemmt die 570er 885/2100 MHz @ 1,087V bei ca. 70Grad max), würde sie aber im Dualbetrieb wieder auf "vernüftig" getestete 800/2000 @ 0.920V runterschrauben. Die Kepleraner saugen sonst OCed einfach den ganzen Strom weg... 
OC nur mittels Dos(Box), per Hand, Multimeter und mittels BIOS!
Welchen Takt würde eine 290X mit WaKü und Backplate schaffen? Bin mal wieder AMD Jüngling, zu meiner Zeit hießen diese Karten noch ATI und die letzte war eine X1900XT...
Hab ein Seasonic X750 Semipassives NT verbaut - sollte ausreichend sein? (2x 8Pin, 2x 6Pin vorhanden!)
Habe gesehen/gelesen, wenn man so ein Gespann verbaut, muss man immer dahinter sein, diverse Files zu kicken - gibt es dazu wo (außer hier natürlich auf Nachfrage) eine komplette, aktuell gehaltene Liste!?

So, ok, jetzt hab ich euch mal den Kopf angefüllt, vielleicht kann mir ja wirklich jemand einen brauchbaren Input liefern und mir die Hilfen zukommen lassen, dass ich auch ein brauchbares Mitglied dieser, sehr elitären Elite werde. Gerne bin auch ich dann in weiterer Folge bereit, mich aktiv im Forum hier beteiligen und diverse Zwischenergebnisse/Fotostecken zu posten! Je nach Wunsch/Laune/Zeit! ^^

Also Betriebssystem würde ein (aktuell nichts drauf weil neue SSD eingebaut) Win 7 Pro x64 eingesetzt werden, Sound, USB3.0 und sonstige Features bleiben Standard laut Ausstattungsliste Asrock!


Meine Komponenten sind:
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF 912 Mash Classic
NT: Seasonic X750 Semipassiv
CPU: i7 2600k @ XXXMHz @ WaKü Aquacomputer Kryos XT
Ram: 2x 4GB DC Corsair 1600MHz CL7 @ 2133 MHz 9/10/9-27 1,72V (zumindest vor SSD Tausch)
MB: Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 @ WaKü Eigenbau
Pumpe: Aquastream XT Ultra mit Mod und Steuerung
Steuerzentrale: Aquaero XT mit WaKü
Radiatoren/Kühlung: 1x 360er &  1x 120er intern mit Enermax UCCL12, extern MO-RA 2 passiv und noch 3 Gehäuselüfter (25er, 32er, 14er) 
GraKa (aktuell): PoV GTX 570 @ Biosmod siehe oben - Asus Matrix R9 290x mit EK waterblock & backplate (R9290X-4GD5 + EK-FC R9-290X) soll folgen

Bin mal gespannt auf Antworten und freue mich sehr auf eure Reaktionen - gerne auch Kritik! Man(n) kann nur von beidem lernen!

MfG HiMen


----------



## Basti 92 (3. März 2016)

Hallo,

naja welche Version des Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 nutzt du denn da gibt es anscheinend einige.

So beantworte erstmal folgende fragen:
1. Ich weiß dass du basteln wilst. Aber wenn du keine CUDA oder Physx nutzenden Anwendungen in nächster Zeit nutzen möchtest, bitte erspare dir und uns das Thema.
2. Lucid Virtu. Vergiss es einfach, da hat sich nie jemand mühe mit gegeben und es bringt nur nachteile! Die Idee ist gut aber die umsetzung einfach nur Miserabel!
3. Wenn du sowieso auf eine neue Graka umsteigen möchtest, nimm einfach eine Nvidia und du wirst auch die neusten Physx spiele (neue Batman oder neue Assassin's Creed) welche durch den Mod nicht unterstützt werden können spielen und Physx nutzen können!
4. Umstecken der Grakas... wenn du alles nach Anleitung machst, hällt es sich in Grenzen, wenn nicht viel spaß 
5. Du denkst an 290x OC. OK meine schaft ganze 3% OC dannach gibts Artefakte... So viel zu meinem Modell 
6. Schau dir die Platzverhältnisse auf deinem Mainboard bei beiden Karten genau an. Denke daran, dass deine Wakü nicht sonderlich leistungsstark ist um deine 2 Karten und den Prozessor (290X OC und 2600k OC) gut und leise zu kühlen. Ich würde vorschlagen, die Physx Karte aus der Wakü auszuschließen in den unteren PCI-E x8 Slot zu packen und per Luft auf niedriger Drehzahl zu kühlen. Solange der Mora drann ist kann die Physx auch drinne bleiben...
7. Zum löschen oder umbenennen der Physx Dateien. Naja das ist "trial and error" ...
8. Win 7 Gute Wahl! Auch 8.1 ist vertretbar! Nur 10 ist mist da du keine Updates fahren kannst. Sei dir bewusst, dass dein Vorhaben nicht sehr zukunftsfreudig ist!


MfG Basti


----------



## Himen (3. März 2016)

Hallo Basti, danke erstmal auf den schnellen und umfangreichen Post!!


Ach, es gibt mehrere Varianten meines Boards?? Bist dir sicher? Also, ich finde nur dieses: ASRock > Z68 Extreme4 hier und sollte zumindest aussehenstechnisch das Meine sein.


Ich will auch nur schnell Stellung nehmen:

Zu 
1. Kann ich verstehen, ist ja wie gesagt ein Bastelthema - geb ich ja eh zu! 
2. Danke, widerspiegelt auch meine Meinung SEHR DETAILIERT... Idee spitze, Umsetzung grottig!
3. Will eigentlich weg von Nvidia, da sich mir schon seit längerer Zeit die Beobachtung aufdrängt, dass AMD mit vorschreitender Treiberentwicklung die potenteren und somit auch längerfristig behaltbareren (ist dieses Adjektiv jetzt Deutsch????) Grafikkarten im Sortiment hat. Bestes Beispiel sah ich an der 5870er, die heute noch im Kreise der min. 50% Leistung im Vergleich zu einer Titan X/Z/780Ti/980Ti... steht.
Leider wurde ja mein Vorhanden auf eine 390X umzusteigen durch Rebranding (WTF???) von AMD zunichte gemacht und die neue FuryX mit "nur" 4GB HBM ist jetzt auch nicht das Gelbste vom Ei - betrachtet auf einen längeren Nutzungszeitraum.

Deswegen und wegen eines guten Angebotes einer 290X meine Idee des Upgrades zum Kombogespann.... Und weil ich mal wieder basteln wollte/will!

4. Grrrr, nicht gerade die gewünschte Antwort!! 
5. Oh, das ist schade - hätte mir mehr erwartet.  Ist Deine unter Wasser oder Luft?
6. Auch wenn durchgestrichen: Die 70 Grad hatte ich EINMAL, da ich bei einem Umbau vergaß, die Aquaero AUCH mit Strom zu versorgen.... Dumm ist der, der dummes tut!!
Außerdem hätte ich sowieso bei Nutzung von 2 GraKas 2x PEX x8, weil ich nur einen x16 2.0 Strang zur Verfügung hätte. Hab x16/ - / - oder x8 / - / x8 oder wie dann auch immer der Schlüssel runterbricht, und immer 2x x1 PEX 1.0.
7. Und wer ist dann immer der schlaue Kopf, der sich darum annimmt? Bzw. gibt es eine Herangehensweise, welche zu löschen/umzubenennen ist? Danke schon mal trotzdem stellvertretenderweise an den, der es macht... Frage ist Interessenshalber.

8. Hab auf Win NT 3.51/2000 gelernt -> nach Dos 6.22, Win 3.11, Win 95/98SE kam nur mehr XP und 7 Pro... Gab/Gibt es was ANDERES!?

Aber eine Frage ist eigentlich die Brennenste: Warum ist dieses KomboGespann nicht zukunftsfreundlich!? Weil die Ageia PCI (krame in der Vergangenheit) ja nur wegen keinen Treibern (letzter ist ja für XP und der nicht mehr wirklich stabil geschweige denn portierbar) nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Basti 92 (3. März 2016)

Hallo,

2. naja das Problem ist eben, dass der Hersteller inzwischen auch auf ein komplett anderes Feld umgeschwenkt ist.
3. Ja genau wegen einer ähnlichen Situation bin ich noch bei der 290x. Ich wollte die Fury(X) wegen PLP Eyefinity aber zu dem Preis und der Gesamtkombination nein danke... Das ist auch der einzige grund dieses Gespann zu fahren! Falls nVidia eine Ordentliche Karte mit nem Passenden treiber zu nem angenehmen Preis bringt kauf ich ein...
4. Auf meinem Mainboard kann ich die Slots abschalten  Da ich sowieso überlege irgendwann alles unter Wasser zu setzen war das auch ein Punkt fürs Board! Naja du musst eben bei jeder Installation die eine Karte raus und rein, solange du sie flexibel einbaust also mit Schlauch und nicht mit festen Verbindern sollte es nicht unmöglich sein.
PS.: Gordon hat auch ne Wakü soweit ich weiß.
5. Noch unter Luft aber die Karte kommt auch nicht mehr unter Wasser... (Sie ist nie heißer als 85°C der Chip ist einfach Sch...)
6. Ne PCI-E x8 Verbindung ist meißt kein Untergang
7. Gordon oder schau einfach mal in einschlägigen englischsprackigen Foren...
9. Weil der Mod durch seine alten Treiber nur Physx SDK 2.x unterstützt! Das geht alles nicht oder nur zum Teil Physx SDK 3.x...


MfG Basti


----------



## SaftSpalte (17. März 2016)

Servus!

Mal ne kleine frage so . Hatte früher eine HD 7970 + GTS 8800

Lief alles super . (Vor 2 Jahren)


Bis heute hat sich ja einiges geändert . Da wollte ich mal fragen ob es sich irgendwie machbar ist, meine Neue Saphirre Nitro R9 390 (8GB) mit meiner alten GTX 770 OC (2GB) zusammenspielen zu lassen.?.

Nur als Spaßfaktor .


----------



## Basti 92 (17. März 2016)

1. Seite


> Oder Device-ID von der Geforce vergleichen, ob diese unterstützt wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alles was in der Liste ist müsste vom Treiber unterstützt werden. 
Ich denke, die 770 ist wahrscheinlich etwas zu oversized, aber das ist ja bei hier jedem so 


MfG Basti


----------



## RobinsonC (27. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe in meiner Konfig. einen i7-4790k, Sapphire R9 290x OC VaporX 8GB und eine PhysX Karte. Vorher war es eine GTX470 (war so da). Diese konnte ich nun gegen eine GTX680 ersetzen.

Habe mal die beiden Karten verglichen (Fluidmark 1.5.2) und festgestellt, dass im Zshg. der GTX470 (wenn sie nicht gerade so da ist) für PhysX tatsächlich nicht zu empfehlen ist. Die Leistung gleicht den moderneren Modellen in kleinerer Ausführung. 
Bei der GTX680 bin ich mir da nicht sicher, denn diese ist bisher einfach nur genial im Zusammenspiel mit meiner primären Karte.

Zunächst die Werte der beiden Karten:
GTX470 (PCIex4):
P1080 - 69-70fps
P720 - 156-158 fps

GTX470 (PCIex8):
P720 - 174-177fps

GTX680 (PCIex4):
P1080 - 71-78fps
P720 - 186-189fps

GTX680 (PCIex8):
P720 - 210-247
P1080 (wie bei PCIex4) ???


Höchste Kantenglättung:
GTX470 (PCIex4):
P1080 - 34 aver.fps (das weiss ich leider nicht mehr genau. Habe mir nur den averageWert aufgeschrieben...)

GTX680 (PCIex4):
P1080 - 55-57fps

GTX680 (PCIex8):
P1080 - 72-78fps (fast kein Unterschied Test P1080 ohne Kantenglättung - PCIex4)


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Werte aus den P1080-Tests bei der GTX680 daher rühren, dass die Karte wesentlich mehr kann und durch die Schnittstellen und der Tatsache, dass die GPU nicht voll zum Einsatz kommt, ausgebremst wird.
Man merkt aber durchaus, dass die Werte bei höchster Kantenglättung deutlich über der 470 liegen.

Wenn ich die zweite Karte auf dem PCIex4 Slot sitzen habe, dürfte diese doch keinen Einfluss auf die primäre Karte haben, oder? Ich meine RAM und Takt.
Trotzdem habe ich festgestellt, dass es bei der GTX470 gelegentlich (selten) - nach einer gewissen Spielzeit (ca. 30-45min) zu Anwendungsfehlern kam (Abstürze, wenn ich die primäre Karte im übertakteten Moduls laufen gelassen habe. 
Seit GTX680 ist dieser Fehler verschwunden. 
Meine Vermutung ist, dass es am höheren GPU-Takt und Boost der GTX680 liegt, der nun sehr viel näher am Takt der primären Karte liegt.
Ebenfalls nehme ich eine deutlich bessere und flüssigere Spielerelbnis war wie etwa CoD GOSTS und METRO. Allen anderen Games, die kein PhysX unterstützen, scheinen nun auch mehr Effekte darzustellen. Bei Crysis3 ist es auffallend mehr. Vermutung: Liegt wohl am höheren RAM der GTX680. GTX470 1280MB, GTX680 4096MB.

Schlussfrage:
Wenn ich im Spiel die Kantenglättung aktiviere, hat dies sicherlich nicht nur Einfluss auf die Primäre GPU, sondern auch auf die PhysX-Berechnung, InGame, oder? Demnach wäre es nicht völlig egal, welche Karte ich zum PhysX-Render nutze. Die GTX680 mag da zwar etwas Kräftig erscheinen, aber ist da eine GT640 mit 2GB Ram und 128Bit nicht zu klein?

mfG

R.


----------



## Basti 92 (28. März 2016)

Hallo,



> Habe mal die beiden Karten verglichen (Fluidmark 1.5.2)...


Da kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich keine Benchmarks vergleiche da hier jedes System anders ist. Wenn du Benchmarks von Spielen und nicht irgendwelchen Schw...vergleichen gegenüber stellst kann man möglicherweise Probleme ermitteln. Dann aber auch die Werte ohne Physx aufnehmen.



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Werte aus den P1080-Tests bei der GTX680 daher rühren, dass die Karte wesentlich mehr kann...


Wie hoch ist denn die "Auslastung" der GPU 20%?
Die GPU wird nie bei 100% ankommen, erstens ist sie dafür viel zu stark und 2. kann Physx keine GPU zu 100% auslasten da die Berechnung für Physx dafür nie gedacht war. Bei so 70% ist Schluss, getestet mit einer 9600GT und einer 290X.



> Wenn ich die zweite Karte auf dem PCIex4 Slot sitzen habe, dürfte diese doch keinen Einfluss auf die primäre Karte haben, oder? Ich meine RAM und Takt.


Kommt auf dein Mainboard an! Wenn der x4 Slot von der Southbridge kommt beschneidet er nicht deine Haupt GPU. Wenn er vom x8 welcher vom x16 abgegriffen wird kommt, wird deine Haupt GPU auf x8 beschnitten der x8 Slot auf x4 beschnitten und ist leer und die Physx GPU mit x4 im x4 Slot bedient...
RAM und Tackt der haupt GPU sollten vollkommen egal sein.



> Trotzdem habe ich festgestellt, dass es bei der GTX470 gelegentlich (selten) - nach einer gewissen Spielzeit (ca. 30-45min) zu Anwendungsfehlern kam (Abstürze, wenn ich die primäre Karte im übertakteten Moduls laufen gelassen habe.
> Seit GTX680 ist dieser Fehler verschwunden.


Kann 1000 Gründe haben. zu warm, Netzteil, eine GPU instabil übertaktet, softwarefehler,  ...



> Ebenfalls nehme ich eine deutlich bessere und flüssigere Spielerelbnis war wie etwa CoD GOSTS und METRO. Allen anderen Games, die kein PhysX unterstützen, scheinen nun auch mehr Effekte darzustellen. Bei Crysis3 ist es auffallend mehr. Vermutung: Liegt wohl am höheren RAM der GTX680. GTX470 1280MB, GTX680 4096MB.


hä? Bilder!
Da dürfte sich nix ändern, da das Bild von deiner 290X berechnet wird! Nur in Spielen mit Physx kommen eben Physx Partikel hinzu...
Der RAM der Physx GPU ist fast egal ich brauch fast nie mehr als 512MB und das ist schön durch die entsprechende ini geändert.



> Wenn ich im Spiel die Kantenglättung aktiviere, hat dies sicherlich nicht nur Einfluss auf die Primäre GPU, sondern auch auf die PhysX-Berechnung, InGame, oder? Demnach wäre es nicht völlig egal, welche Karte ich zum PhysX-Render nutze. Die GTX680 mag da zwar etwas Kräftig erscheinen, aber ist da eine GT640 mit 2GB Ram und 128Bit nicht zu klein?


Kantenglättung wird nur auf der Bildberechnenden GPU gemacht -> Physx GPU egal die macht NUR Physx.
Die 640 sollte eigentlich nicht zu klein sein. Meine 650Ti ist für den Fall Physx oversized da sie dabei nur zu 10-35% ausgelastet ist mit 512MB in der ini eingestellt und viel mehr Partikeln... sonst wäre sie bei 128MB.
Ich habe eine 650Ti im System weil ich meine Auflösung in Echtzeit Komprimiere 5300x1600 Pixel das verursacht knapp 70% last! nebenbei läuft eben noch Physx 

Ich bin die nächste zeit im Urlaub kann also bald etwas dauern...


MfG Basti


----------



## maxi7222 (5. April 2016)

Sehr coole Mod, die du hier uns bereit stellst


----------



## RobsenK (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht den gemoddeten Treiber zu installieren, bin auch deiner Anleitung gefolgt: erst AMD & Nvidia Treiber runter, dann mit UDD Driver Uninstaller die Leichen im abges. Modus entfernt.
Als ich nun den Treiber 314.22 v1 installiert hab, kam gar nicht Aufforderung eine beliebige Taste zu drücken, sondern die cmd.exe ratterte einfach durch.
Am Ende stand sowas wie: auf die Batch datei konte nicht zugegriffen werden, da diese in einem anderen Prozess benutzt würde (oder so in der Art, konnte keinen screen machen, da WIndows danach runtergefahren wurde).

Jemand nen Rat für mich ? 

Gruß
Robin


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Juni 2016)

> 2. catalyst-windows-beta oder AMD Catalyst WHQL X64 oder AMD Catalyst WHQL legacy X64 herunterladen
> 3. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
> - jeweils immer neu starten
> 4. Driver Sweeper oder Driver Fusion (pro Version Pflicht) oder Display Driver Uninstaller AMD und nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.
> ...



Können wirt die Punkte wie auf Seite eins durchsprechen?
2. die dateien wirst du heruntergeladen haben und wahrscheinlich den neusten AMD Treiber.
3. scheint geklappt zu haben
4. scheint geklappt zu haben
5. Hast du den AMD Treiber installiert?
6. ja die abfrage gibt es irgendwie schon lange nicht mehr... hast du ihn als admin ausgeführt?
7. die installation scheint durchgelaufen zu sein kamen da irgendwelche fehler?
8. da steht sowas wie starte in x sekunden neu und dass du nach dem neustart den Mod in "C:/Physx/PhysX mod 0.3 extended" oder so ausführen sollst.
9. steht anscheinend noch aus
10. steht anscheinend noch aus

MfG Basti


----------



## IngenieursLP (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Ich habe den ModTreiber schon installiert. Alles paletti. GPU Z zeigt bei meiner R9 270X das PhysX Häckchen an sowie bei der GT 320 als beschleuniger. Nur ich kann nicht in NVIDIA Systemsteuerung um einzustellen das die GT 320 für PhysX zuständig ist. Zuerst habe ich einen Error bekommen das man einen Monitor an die NVIDIA Karte anschließen müsste. Nun habe ich es getan. Aber jetzt geht nix mehr. Wenn ich in der Windows10 Suche NVIDIA Systemsteuerung eingebe und ich mit ENTER öffnen will passiert einfach nix. Nichtmal die Abfrage ob sie diese Datei wirklich öffnen wollen. NIX. Könntest du mir helfen?!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus. Zur not auch auf Skype ansprechbar.       Name: geromh.              <----- Punkt gehört zum Namen!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Juni 2016)

Auf der ersten Seite steht, das die nV Systemsteuerung nicht mehr geht. 
Ist von mir so vor gesehen. Also nicht Aktivieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti 92 (21. Juni 2016)

Gordon hat ja schon geschrieben, dass die Systemsteuerung mit Absicht abgeschaltet ist.
Was möchtest du denn einstellen?! Solange das Häckchen vorhanden ist läuft auch alles.
Wenn das Häckchen fehlt steht die Lösung auf Seite 1.


> *Probleme nach der Mod-Installation:​*
> 
> - Wenn ein BlueScreen erscheint mit BCCode 3B oder Physx bei CPU-z (soll glaube ich GPU-Z heißen) nicht angezeigt wird,
> - sollten sie diese Schritte befolgen:
> ...


----------



## Traace (1. Juli 2016)

Super ding, danke für die Arbeit.

Hat sofort und ohne probleme geklappt.
System: Win 10 x64
1: AMD R9 280
2: GT 130

Edit: Hatte dann doch später ein paar Probleme mit dem automatischen Update der Treiber. Ich habe nun die Geräte ID geblacklisted so das dort nichts mehr passiert.
Das hat den Vorteil, das ich die anderen Geräte noch ganz normal über Windows updaten kann


----------



## Basti 92 (1. Juli 2016)

Nur als Frage, wie flüssig läuft es mit der Gt130 (aka 9600 GSO)?
Damals war meine GT9600 in Kombination mit der HD6850 der limitierende Faktor.

MfG Basti


----------



## Traace (1. Juli 2016)

Die GT 130 ist im PhysX ein wenig langsamer als mein AMD CPU (FX-83XX). Ich schätze grob ca. 10%.

Da damit die CPU entlastet wird, sind im Endeffekt doch mehr FPS in den Spielen rauszuholen als mit der reinen AMD Hardware alleine. Soviel zur teorie.


Grüße


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2016)

Beim Fx8350 ist eine GT 640 auch sehr gut. Der FX 8350 ist damit nicht überfordert. 
Wie hast du die Hardware ID geblacklisted? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Traace (3. Juli 2016)

Super tipp.

Das funktioniert so: gpedit.msc -> Administrative Vorlagen -> System -> Geräteinstallation -> Einschränkungen bei der Geräteinstallation -> Installation von Geräten mit diesen Geräte-ID's verhindern

Dort auf Aktivieren, dann auf Anzeigen... drücken und die ID eintragen.

Etwas umständlich von MS. Voher natürlich sicherstellen das dein Treiber installiert ist. Das ganze funktioniert nur auf Pro und Enterprise.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2016)

Habe es auf der der ersten Seite hinzugefügt.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (18. August 2016)

Ist es normal, dass dann der Treiber im Windows-Update angezeigt wird, aber bei der Installaton einen Fehler ausgibt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. August 2016)

Welchen Treiber willst du installieren? 
Beitrag 2 gelesen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi1986 (22. August 2016)

Ich habe den 314.22 funktionierend installiert und Windows Update schlägt mir jedes Mal einen neueren vor. Geblacklisted ist die 8800GT ja gemäß Anleitung. Scheint die Nebenwirkung vom Blacklisting zu sein, geupdated wird er jedenfalls nicht, restliche Updates laufen auch so wie sie sollen.


----------



## Basti 92 (30. August 2016)

Hey welche ID soll ich hier genau eintragen?


> 1.1 nVidia auf Blackliste setzten zur Installation: gpedit.msc -> Administrative Vorlagen -> System -> Geräteinstallation -> Einschränkungen bei der Geräteinstallation -> Installation von Geräten mit diesen Geräte-ID's verhindern
> Dort auf Aktivieren, dann auf Anzeigen... drücken und die ID eintragen.


Die ID aus GPUz, oder welche aus den Eigenschaften zur Karte?

Danke denn ich habe eben das System neu aufgesetzt.

MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (31. August 2016)

Basti,

Geräte-Manger, Eigenschaften der Grafikkarte, Reiter Details, Hardware-IDs auswählen und eine der angezeigten IDs dann eintragen.

Gruß


----------



## Basti 92 (2. September 2016)

Hallo,

danke. Ich war zu doof die Karte nicht zu sperren beim Treiber installieren... jetzt läuft alles 1A.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2016)

Hallo PhysX User. Big NEWS!!!!

Der Aktuelle 372.70 läuft auf Win 10 fehlerfrei, ohne Mod!!!
!Wichtig!
Die nVidia muss an einen Monitor angeschlossen sein, sonst geht es nicht.
Es läuft alles mit PhysX, ohne Veränderungen vorzunehmen, im Spielordner.
Selbst Batman Orgins funktioniert.


----------



## unLieb (7. September 2016)

Konnte man sich nicht irgendwie einen Adapter basteln der der Grafikkarte vorgaukelt, dass ein Monitor angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. September 2016)

Gute frage, aber in Display Einstellungen kann man ein Virtualen einrichten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## unLieb (7. September 2016)

Ach so. Na ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man das mit nem DVI zu VGA Adapter und nem Widerstand simulieren konnte. Glaube sogar hier im Thema. Aber wenn es denn auch ohne geht, ist ja supi. 

Glaube ist dann an der Zeit dass ich mir mal meine GT640 wiederhole, und meiner Mum irgendeine andere Grafikkarte einbaue. ^^


----------



## Basti 92 (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

wie jetzt? einfach den neusten Treiber installieren?
Also auf dem üblichen Weg erstmal alles deinstallieren. Dann den 372.70  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* Herrunterladen und installieren?
Dannach die GPU Natürlich wieder von Updates ausschließen falls nVidia das wieder "behebt".
Keine Mods mehr?

Kann das noch jemand bestätigen? 

Zum VGA Dongle: Ja, einach 68-86 (50-100 müsste auch gehen 75 wären optimal) Ohm Wiederstände in die Leitungen von Rot, Grün und Blau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klappt Super 

MfG Basti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. September 2016)

Ich empfehle dabei, mit bedacht ein update durchzuführen. 
Das heißt, der aktuelle Treiber läuft fehlerfrei, was bei einem Update dann noch geht, bleibt unbekannt. 

+ Updatet +

Bildlicher Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scream01 (17. September 2016)

Mit dem Treiber 372.70  funktioniert es ,habe es an "Lord of the Fallen" getestet.  Ich habe an meiner GTX570 per HDMI einen TV angeschlossen. Muss aber ,um PhysX aktiviert zu bekommen, den Desktop Erweitern, oder Duplizieren.
Ein Negatives hab ich aber auch, wenn man Converter Programme mit CUDA Unterstützung verwendet, geht die AMD GPU auch auf Vollgas, das war bei Treiber Version 359.00  nicht der Fall, aber nur so zu Info.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. September 2016)

Das Programm was du genutzt hast, welches war das? 
Und Cuda kann nur NVidia, wenn die AMD an geht, ist die Steam technology im Einsatz. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scream01 (19. September 2016)

Ich nutze VSO Video Converter.
Die AMD GPU geht auf volle Taktstufe ,aber ausgelastet wird sie nicht (0% GPU). Wenn ich den 359.00 verwende ist das nicht der Fall, naja ist auch nicht so dramatisch, Hauptsache PhysX geht. 

Oben hast du von einem Virtuellen Monitor geredet, wie hast du den eingerichtet?


----------



## Hoffi1986 (21. September 2016)

Schade, dass das Ganze erst ab der GT400 aufwärts funktioniert...


----------



## loretta80 (21. September 2016)

Mahlzeit,
geht daß auch unter Win7 64bit mittlerweile mit dem aktuellen Treiber so einfach? Habe gerade eine AMD RV480 8GB bekommen und würde gerne meine GTX660 weiter für Physx benutzen.
Mein Gigabyte Board H77 D3H Rev.1.0 aht 2 PCI-E Steckplätze. Ist aber nicht als SLI fähig ausgewiesen. Müsste demnach ein 1X Steckplatz sein. Geht das dann überhaupt?
Wird dann unter Win7 auch ein VGA Dongle benötigt?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. September 2016)

Ich mag es zu bezweifeln, da Windows 10 deutlich besseres WDDM und DX 12 hat. 

Scream01 Google mal nach Fake Monitor oder Ghost Monitor. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scream01 (21. September 2016)

Also bei der gerade erschienene Version 372.90 funktioniert der PhysX Trick unter Windows 10 noch.   Unter Windows 7 kann ich es nicht sagen, einfach ausprobieren, kaputt machen kann  man nichts, außer man hat den Gemoddeten installiert!

Ja das mit dem Fake Monitor, da muss ich mich mal Wochenende ransetzen. Danke erstmal.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Com,

in der "alten" Anleitung für W8(.1/10) steht ja:

Wer den nVidia 314.22 mod Treiber oder AMD Treiber deinstallieren möchte, geht wie folgt vor:
1. nVidia karte ausbauen
2. Gewünschte Treiber deinstallieren
3. mit driver sweeper und Display Driver Uninstaller Treiber löschen
4. Treiber aufspielen
5. nVidia karte einbauen
6. 314.22 mod Treiber installieren
Wer nicht so vor geht: Black screen of Dead, und alle Daten weg!!!

Wann ist ein Neustart nötig? Ich habe die Nvidia ausgebaut, hochgefahren, Treiber deinstalliert, neugestartet und hatte den Black Screen. Sollte ich nach Entfernen des Treibers gleich DDU und DS durchlaufen lassen oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Basti 92 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,



> Wann ist ein Neustart nötig? Ich habe die Nvidia ausgebaut, hochgefahren, Treiber deinstalliert, neugestartet und hatte den Black Screen. Sollte ich nach Entfernen des Treibers gleich DDU und DS durchlaufen lassen oder hab ich was vergessen?


Du musst immer beide Treiber (NV und AMD) deinstallieren und auch alles weitere wie Physx. Dann lasse ich auch immer noch DDU drüber laufen vor dem Neustart und danach auch nochmal. Weiß aber nicht ob es notwendig ist.
Wenn du den Rechner noch nicht platt gemacht hast, versuch mal mit der iGPU zu starten ganz ohne dGPUs das klappt manchmal noch und man kann nochmal aufräumen 

MfG Basti


----------



## Hoffi1986 (17. Oktober 2016)

Basti, ich hab keine iGPU. Ich hab über Acronis in weiser Voraussicht ein Plattenimage gezogen und das wiederhergestellt. Mein Fehler war wohl nur alles von Nvidia runterzuhauen. dann schmeiß ich mal alle Grafiktreiber von AMD und Nvidia runter und teste mal neu  Hab in einem Rückäufer-PC ne 640er bekommen und die 8800GT will ich rausnehmen.


----------



## Basti 92 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hoffi1986 schrieb:


> ...ne 640er bekommen und die 8800GT will ich rausnehmen.


Wenn du eh ein Image hast probier doch mal einfach zu tauschen, bei meiner 9600 zur 650 hat das glaube ich geklappt .
Viel Spaß am basteln 

EDIT:
Wenn du den neuen Treiber drauf hast kannst du mal berichten ob nun Games laufen die vorher nicht gingen?


----------



## Hoffi1986 (17. Oktober 2016)

Basti, ich wollte ja den gemoddeten Treiber erstmal außen vor lassen, weil es ja mit dem einen neuen Treiber auf W10 besser funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Hoffi1986 (22. Oktober 2016)

Also, Fazit: 

AMD und Nividia Treiber runtergeschmissen, DDU laufen gelassen, Neustart, kein Black Screen, Karte rein und Treiber drauf, Neustart, Einstellungen mit Monitoren vorgenommen, PhysX wieder aktiviert. Läuft! 
Mal testen wie es weitergeht mit Games... Sacred 2 stürzt unter W10 immer noch (leider) regelmäßig ab... Metro 2033 funzt auch super, Mafia 2 wird dann noch getestet (Steam-Download läuft bereits). Mir ist in CS-GO nur aufgefallen, dass beide Karten scheinbar zu rechnen haben, die Auslastung ist bei beiden Karten vorhanden (die NV macht mehr wie die Radeon) und die Framerate ging schon merklich runter.


----------



## aligh (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ne frage an der nivdia muss ja ein Monitor ran reicht es wen ich einfach bei der nivdia den 2 hdmi vom tv  stecker nutzt und halt uf den rdte zocke eigtlich ist es ja an monitor angeschlossen


----------



## Hoffi1986 (24. Oktober 2016)

Müsste gehen, dupliziere nur den Monitor über die Einstellungen, nicht erweitern.


----------



## planet1 (7. November 2016)

*Wer sich zu früh freut, den bestraft das Tüfteln ...*

Guten Abend allerseits,

nun es ist wirklich schön das Hybrid PhysX auch auf aktuelleren Geforce GPUs funktioniert - ich wundere mich jedoch was nVidia zum "Umdenken" veranlasst hat. Könnte es der Multi GPU Modus von DX12 gar gewesen sein?

Mein Win10 System läuft mit dem AMD Crimson Treiber v16.11.2 (Hotfix) und dem Geforce Treiber v375.70 (WHQL).
Dank DDU (wirklich geniales Treibersäuberungstool) konnte ich die alte Hybrid PhysX Lösung (basierend auf einer GT218) aus dem abgesicherten Modus entfernen und die neue Karte  (GK208) installieren.

Um PhysX einschalten zu können muss wirklich ein Monitor an der Geforce dranhängen (zweiter Monitor muss nicht an sein, jedoch via HDMI gesteckt).
Der Klonbetriebsmodus (Anzeige duplizieren) funktioniert im Zweikartenbetrieb (PhysX ist AN),  jedoch wird im Dreikartenbetrieb das AMD Crossfire nicht mehr nutzbar. Ergo sollten Crossfire Nutzer die zweite Anzeige lieber erweitern.

Zu der Performance gibt's nicht viel zu sagen: Mein rotes Grafikgespann ist ja schon etwas betagt und die neue Geforce GT 730 reißt da auch nicht viel raus (auch wenn sie eine der schnelleren passiven Lösungen ist).

Mafia 2  läuft (kurzer Benchvergleich max Settings: Crossfire only 46fps // Crossfire+PhysX-HIGH 31fps // Crossfire+PhysX-MEDIUM 38fps)
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified - läuft flüssig (Beim DX11 Modus sollte das Crossfire Profil manuell auf bspw. Batman Origins angepasst werden)


Bei folgenden Titel finden sich zwar etliche PhysX DLLs in den Verzeichnissen, jedoch werden die Spiele wohl keine explizierte Beschleunigung anbieten:

Star Trek (Namco Bandai)
Thief
Hitman (2016)


Anbei noch ein Schnappschuss meines Systems:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last but not least: Könnte jemand mal bitte Fallout 4 mit dem neuen Hybrid PhysX testen.

Geruhsame Nacht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*

Besteht denn irgendeine Chance, dass deine Mod irgendwann mit einem GP107 (GTX 1050) funktioniert? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Besteht denn irgendeine Chance, dass deine Mod irgendwann mit einem GP107 (GTX 1050) funktioniert?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die schnellste und unkomplizierteste wäre wohl ein Blankoscheck 


@ Gordon

geniale Arbeit


----------



## planet1 (8. November 2016)

*Alle aktuellen Geforce-Karten müssten sich jetzt mit den AMD-Kollegen vertragen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Besteht denn irgendeine Chance, dass deine Mod irgendwann mit einem GP107 (GTX 1050) funktioniert?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Hallo Raff,

Gordons Arbeit in allen Ehren (hab sein Win10-Mod mit meiner alten Geforce genutzt),  jedoch basiert die "neue Lösung" NICHT auf einer Modifikation.

Dem Standardtreiber wird durch Zuteilung eines Monitors einfach "vorgegaukelt" dass die Geforce-Karte in Nutzung ist und die  sonst gesperrte PhysX-Beschleunigung freizugeben sei.
Somit sind alle Karten die in den .inf Dateien gelistet sind theoretisch als PhysX Beschleuniger nutzbar - bei der jetzigen v375.70 sind das:

GeForce 10 Series:
NVIDIA TITAN X (Pascal), GeForce GTX 1080, GeForce GTX 1070, GeForce GTX 1060, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, GeForce GTX 1050

GeForce 900 Series:
GeForce GTX TITAN X, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970, GeForce GTX 960, GeForce GTX 950

GeForce 700 Series:
GeForce GTX TITAN Z, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720, GeForce GT 710, GeForce GT 705,

GeForce 600 Series:
GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 635, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

GeForce 500 Series:
GeForce GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti, GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510

GeForce 400 Series:
GeForce GTX 480, GeForce GTX 470, GeForce GTX 465, GeForce GTX 460 SE v2, GeForce GTX 460 SE, GeForce GTX 460, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440, GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420


Update: Geräteliste vervollständigt - aus irgendeinem Grund verwendet nVidia zwei unterschiedliche Beschreibungen für ein und denselben Treiber (NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL & NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL)


GRuß und frohes hybrides Testen

planet1


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen(anleitung)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Besteht denn irgendeine Chance, dass deine Mod irgendwann mit einem GP107 (GTX 1050) funktioniert? [emoji317]
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Kann ich nicht sagen, da mir die finanziellen Mittel nicht gegeben sind. 
Nächste Woche kommt die GT640 von euch wieder rein. 
Dann kommt ein größeres Update was geht an Games und Benchmarks. 
Mein Aktueller Tipp: PLA Benchmark und PPU Karten nicht mehr unter 300 Stream-Prozessoren kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2016)

Kontaktiere am besten mal Stephan, dann klären wir, ob wir dich mit neueren GPUs versorgen können. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2016)

Gut, mache ich. 

*Update*
Anfrage ist raus.


----------



## planet1 (1. Dezember 2016)

*Hybrides PhysXen funktioniert noch*

Nabend allerseits,

wollte nur berichten dass der neue Geforce Treiber v376.09 die Möglichkeit zur PhysX-Beschleunigung mit einer "roten Hauptkarte" (=Hybrides PhysX) immer noch anbietet.

https://s16.postimg.org/vm0tnctx1/Hybrid_Phys_X_NEW_Snapshot.jpg


Es scheint sich aber abzuzeichnen (erste Benchmarkergebnisse verzeichnen keine nennenswerte Sprünge), dass die Limitierung des Gespanns (trotz Aufrüstung der AMD Karte) vom grünen PhysX-Beschleuniger ausgeht.

Weiß evtl. jemand ob irgendwelche neue passiv-gekühlte Nvidia Grafikarten fürs neue Jahr geplant bzw. im Anmarsch sind?


Gute Nacht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kontaktiere am besten mal Stephan, dann klären wir, ob wir dich mit neueren GPUs versorgen können.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Leider bis heute nichts passiert. Daher glaube ich nicht, das seitens PCGH noch was kommt.


@planet1, eine GT 1040 kommt noch raus. mal sehen was die dann kostet. Soll 512 Stream-Prozessoren haben.
NVIDIA GeForce GT 1040 | VideoCardz.net
Ob die Passiv wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## planet1 (2. Dezember 2016)

Guten Abend Gordon-1979,

erst mal danke für den Tipp mit der GT 1040 - wäre schön wenn ein paar Hersteller eine aktuelle nVidia Kartengeneration als Passivlösung anbieten würden. Auf der andern Seite gibt's ja mittlerweile mit der RX460 (ohne Lüfter) zumindest für den Gelegenheitsspieler oder Hobby HTPC-ler immerhin was.

Habe vor kurzem meine rote Hauptkarte aktualisiert (2x 1Ghz Verde auf Fury) und feststellen müssen dass im PhysX Bereich so gut wie kein Performanceschub festzustellen ist.
Kannst du Ähnliches berichten aus deinen umfangreichen Tests (auch wenn du wahrscheinlich eher die grünen Karten getauscht hast  ?

Oder wäre etwa das kastrierte Speicherinterface meiner GT 730 (passiv 2GB - NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 (GK208) | VideoCardz.net) als Flaschenhals zu betrachten?
Deine Benchmarkkandidaten (auf der ersten Seite) hatten ja alle ein 128+ bit Speicheranbindung.

Last but not least, wäre es schön und durchaus zu begrüßen wenn PCGH ihrer Versorgungsofferte nachkommen würden, schließlich dürfen sich rote und grüne Karten mittlerweile auch "offiziell paaren" 
(Stichwort: DX12 Multi-GPU) ;-PPPPPPP


Gruß

planet1


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass wenn das Speicherinterface nicht so gut ist das dadurch es zu laaags kommt. 
128 bit ist schon deutlich von Vorteil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## loretta80 (12. Januar 2017)

Mahlzeit,

habe unter Win7 64bit zu meiner RX480 mit dem aktuellen 16.12.2 Treiber einfach mal meine alte GT660 wieder eingebaut und den gemoddeten Treiber 314.22-v4.1 installiert. Nach dem Neustart wird mir unter GPU-Z auch Physx bei der RX480 angezeigt. Ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht, wie unter Punkt 9 der Anleitung beschrieben, deie PhysX0.3_extended.exe nochmal ausgeführt. Ist das dann überhaupt noch notwendig? Im 3D-Mark bekomme ich aber mit dem Physx-Test aber die gleichen Werte, wie mit der RX480 allein. Ich denke das liegt daran, das Physx mit der CPU berechnet wird und nicht mit der GPU der GT 660. Die Systemsteuerung, wo man das einstellen könnte, ist ja absichtlich weg.
Gibts irgendeinen Test, mit dem ich dezidiert sehen kann, womit Physx berechnet wird? Weil wenn es doch die GPU ist, müsste ja die CPU dadurch entlastet werden. Mit dem OSD Anzeige vom MSI Afterburner kann man ja viel anzeigen lassen, aber da bekomme ich keinen Rückschluss darauf.
Wird Hairworks eigentlich auch per Physx berechnet? In Witcher 3 sehe ich da nämlich auch keinen Unterschied.

Kann man eigentlich Physx auf die aktuelle Version 9.15.0428 eigentlich updaten? Beim gemoddeten Treiber ist ja eine 9.13 Version dabei. 

P.S. Der Desktop wird auf die GT660 interessanterweise erweitert, wofür aber glaube ich der Displaypilot von Benq verantwortlich ist..


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Januar 2017)

Ähm du brauchst keinen Mod Treiber mehr vor einigen seiten ist ein Link zu dem Treiber der ohne Mods funktioniert!


> In Witcher 3 sehe ich da nämlich auch keinen Unterschied.


Liegt daran dass dort eh kein GPU Physx unterstützt wird. (Soweit mir bekannt)
Der J3XBenchmark ist das was du suchst, der ist hier irgendwo im Forum verlinkt.


----------



## loretta80 (13. Januar 2017)

Im Vorvideo zu Witcher 3 steht aber Physx und Hairworks ist doch ein Teil der Gameworksbibliothek. Daher denke ich schon daß Witcher 3 das beinhaltet. Es läuft mit der selben FPS Rate auch interessanterweise subjektiv etwas geschmeidiger. Es könnte dann doch sein, daß da was auf die GT660 ausgelagert wird.
J3X werde ich mal testen.

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung konnte man ja einschalten, daß per OSD angezeigt wird, womit Physx berechnet wird. Die Systemsteuerung ist ja raus bei dem Modtreiber, aber kann man evtl. durch einen Registryeintrag das separat einschalten?


----------



## Scream01 (13. Januar 2017)

Um schnell raus zu finden ob deine PhysX Karte in Benutzung geht, einfach GPU-Z Starten die richtige Grafikkarte auswählen ,auf "Sensors" schalten und den "GPU Load" beobachten. Ich lass es wenn im Hintergrund laufen, dann das Spiel kurz ausprobieren, beenden oder im Fenstermodus. 

Hier hat es Jemand mal getestet, aber leider auf Englisch. vielleicht beantwortet es ja deine Frage.
Does a dedicated PhysX card help in Witcher 3? - VolnaPC

Für die Leute, die sich Entscheiden eine Geforce extra nur als Physx Beschleuniger zuholen, achtet darauf das NVIDIA Flex (z.B. Killing Floor 2 und Batman Arkham Knight) mindestens CUDA Version 3.0 Vorraussetzen (Angedeutet schon in der PCGH 01/2017 Seite 34) !


GeForce CUDA History: CUDA – Wikipedia

Nvidia Flex: NVIDIA Flex — NVIDIA Flex 0.8.0 documentation


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Januar 2017)

Loretta80 warum benutzt du noch Windows 7?
Windows 10 kann es ohne mod. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## planet1 (14. Januar 2017)

*PhysX im ASYNC MODUS*

Guten Abend Gordon-1979,

ist dir vielleicht eine weitere Anwendung / Spiel bekannt die wie FluidMark einen Async Mode anbietet?

Möchte gerne den hier erzielten PhysX Leistungszuwachs (~700%) auch woanders bestaunen und nutzen.


----------



## Scream01 (14. Januar 2017)

Ich schließe mich dem Benchmark mal an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine R9 290 kommt der Fury gefährlich Nah.


----------



## planet1 (14. Januar 2017)

Scream01 schrieb:


> Meine R9 290 kommt der Fury gefährlich Nah.



Hallo Scream01,

Glückwunsch zur Aufholjagd  - mich würden interessieren was deine GTX 750i allein schafft (einfach async wieder ausschalten - dann kriegt die AMD nichts zu tun).
Meine GT 730 (passiv und nur 64bit Speicherinterface) kommt ja nur auf 20 FPS (Screen 2).


----------



## Scream01 (15. Januar 2017)

Gesagt getan .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schiebe Später noch eins nach mit einer GTX570.


----------



## loretta80 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich finde WIn10 nicht erstrebendswert. Zu neugiuerig und zu bevormundend was die Updates angeht. Das macht auch DX12 nicht interessant.
In GPU-Z und auch MSI Afterburner zeigt die GT660 kjeinen GPU Load und keine Stromaufnahme an. Allerdings ging der Lüfter an, der bei Nichtnutzung eigentlich immer aus ist. Somit denke ich mal, daß die Programme evtl. Probleme beim differenzieren der Sensordaten von 2 Karten haben.
Evtl. wird auch nur Physx bei der RX480 angezeigt, aber tatsächlich über die CPU gerechnet. Zumindest sind dann vielleicht Physx Effekte durch den Mod freigeschaltet, die sonst mit einer AMD Karte nicht angezeigt würden. 
Da muss ich wohl noch mit anderen Programmen etwas testen.


----------



## loretta80 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich finde WIn10 nicht erstrebendswert. Zu neugiuerig und zu bevormundend was die Updates angeht. Das macht auch DX12 nicht interessant.
In GPU-Z und auch MSI Afterburner zeigt die GT660 kjeinen GPU Load und keine Stromaufnahme an, aber Physx bei der RX480. Allerdings ging der Lüfter an, der bei Nichtnutzung eigentlich immer aus ist. Somit denke ich mal, daß die Programme evtl. Probleme beim differenzieren der Sensordaten von 2 Karten haben.
Evtl. wird auch nur Physx bei der RX480 angezeigt, aber tatsächlich über die CPU gerechnet. Zumindest sind dann vielleicht Physx Effekte durch den Mod freigeschaltet, die sonst mit einer AMD Karte nicht angezeigt würden. 

P.S. Fluidmark sagt: Physx CPU only. Also hats wohl nicht gefluppt. Hab gerade nochmal PhysX0.3_extended.exe laufen lassen und einen Neustart gemacht. Selbes Ergebnis

Upps, durch den Neustart gabs wohl n Doppelpost. Sorry

P.P.S. Geht der Mod denn überhaupt mit den aktuellen Crimsontreibern? In der Anleitung steht ja Catalyst.


----------



## Scream01 (15. Januar 2017)

Also ich denke mal das die Gameworks Technik ,in The Witcher 3, nur auf der GPU berechnet wird die auch für die Darstellung verantwortlich ist, also kein reines CUDA PhysX (wie z.B. in Mafia 2). Deshalb kann man es ja auch auf reinen Radeon Systemen aktivieren und eine extra PhysX GPU wird nicht genutzt. 
Probier mal den "Geeks3D FluidMark" aus und lass mal zusätzlich GPU-Z laufen ,dann müsstest du einen unterschied sehen.


----------



## Scream01 (15. Januar 2017)

Hier wie angekündigt der Benchmark mit einer GTX570 (800Mhz GPU-Takt / 1000Mhz RAM-Takt)
Async off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Async on



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loretta80 (15. Januar 2017)

Habe bei Fluidmark mit gesetztem Häkchen bei PhysX Gpu 92 FPS und es wird mir auch eine Auslastung per OSD von Afterburner für die Nvidia GPU angezeigt. Ohne gesetztem Häkchen sind es 42 FPS und die Nvidia Karte zeigt keine Auslastung. Ergo läuft da was, allerdings hängt sich Fluidmark ohne Physx Gpu auch auf.
Nun müsste man ja analog zu Fluidmark in Spielen wahrscheinlich auch die nativen Physx DLL Dateien löschen, damit die gepachten genutzt werden. Bei Witcher 3 gibt es im Unterordner /bin/x64 3 Dateien namens PhysX3Common_x64.dll PhysX3Gpu_x64.dll und PhysXDevice64.dll. 
Werde mal testen die woanders hinzukopieren. Auf C: habe ich zumindest keine Dateien mit diesen Namen gefunden. Habe auch mal gelesen, daß es einen Unterschied zwischen Physx 2 und 3 gäbe. Ich glaub zum Zeitpunkt des Modtreibers gab es nur Physx 2. Kann es sein, daß es deshalb nicht funktioniert Physx per GPU berechnen zu lassen?


----------



## planet1 (15. Januar 2017)

*GTX 570 vs.  GTX 750Ti*

Hallo Scream01,

deine Tests offenbaren dass die bessere Karte auf dem Papier (GTX 750Ti) der 4 Jahre älteren GTX 570 unterlegen ist. Da muss ich wohl meine Erwartungen an einen zukünftigen Tausch meiner GT730 für eine GTX 1050Ti runterschrauben. Mehr als 10fps+ werden wohl nicht drin sein.

Zusätzlich zum PhysX Leistungswert wäre die  CUDA  Performanz interessant, falls du dir erneut die Mühe des GPU-Tausches machen willst. CUDA-Z gibts auf CUDA-Z


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Januar 2017)

Loretta80, PhysX 3 funktioniert mit AMD und nVidia im Verbund, nur mit Windows 10 dank DX12. 
Planet1 leider bringt eine 1050 nicht mehr als eine 570 oder 750.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scream01 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich kann jetzt nur Werte von der GTX750ti bieten, keine lust es nochmal Umzubauen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man Bedenke die Karte ist nur mit PCI-E 2.0  4x angebunden.


----------



## planet1 (15. Januar 2017)

Scream01 schrieb:


> Man Bedenke die Karte ist nur mit PCI-E 2.0  4x angebunden.



Das würde die geringeren ersten beide Speicherperformancewerte erklären. 
Ob der 64-bit enge Flaschenhals an meinem miserablen dritten Speicherwert schuld ist, bleibt wohl offen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. Januar 2017)

Scream01 als die ist eine gute Karte und sollt für alle PhysX Games PERFEKT sein.
GTX750ti hat sehr gute Speicheranbindung, 2GB VRAM ist mehr als genug, PCI-E 4.0 reicht dicke aus und 640 Stream-Prozessoren sind mehr als genug.
PhysX-SDK 3.x.x Games funktionieren ausschließlich nur auf Windows 10 (DX12). (Dabei kann der Aktuelle nVidia Treiber genutzt werden.)
PhysX-SDK 2.x.x Games so wie Benchmarks müssen die jeweiligen Dateien gelöscht werden.
Des Weiten muss die Treiber Installation absolut nach der Anleitung durchgeführt werden. Wird ein Schritt ausgelassen = PhysX funktioniert nicht zu 100%.


----------



## planet1 (15. Januar 2017)

*Zum Haare raufen*

Eure Hexer-Diskussion hat mich dazu veranlasst eine nVidia HairWorks techdemo  zu begutachten.

Leider steht dem üblichen hybriden Leistungseinbußen (5-10%) kein optischer Gewinn entgegen.


----------



## loretta80 (16. Januar 2017)

Cuda-Z findet bei mir kein Cuda und möchte einen aktuellen Treiber haben obwohl mir GPU-Z für die GT660 anzeigt, daß Cuda aktiv ist..
@planet1: Wie heisst der Benchmark den du dafür genutzt hast?
Habe bei Witcher 3 auch mal AllowClothSimulationOnGpu=true in der user.settings ausprobiert, allerdings ohne Effekt. Weiß jemand ob da ein Austauschen von irgendwelchen dll Dateien hilft?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2017)

Nein das hilft nichts, da es PhysX 3.x.x ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## loretta80 (16. Januar 2017)

@Scream01 Benutzt du Win8, wie in deinen Screenshots zu sehen oder Win10? Mich irritiert die Kombi aus Physx 9.16.0318 und Win8. Mit der Mod hier läuft doch mit Win8 nur Physx 9.13 oder nich? Ich kriege mit async an nun 162FPS. Wofür sthen denn die Physx 37 SPS?
Bei mir wird auch noch CPUmulticoe:ON, sofern man Multithread Physx erst ausmacht, dann Physx built-in CPU multithread an, und dann wieder Multithread Physx anmacht. Das häkchen ist dann zwar ausgegraut, wird aber im Ergebnis als ON angegeben. Da habe ich sogar 164 FPS.
Die CPU Auslastung konnte ich dabei nicht sehen, da der OSD vom MSI Afterburner das Ergebnis auf 57 FPS verfälscht wenn der mitläuft.
Die GPU Load ist bei der AMD RX480 bei 88-100%, die Nvidia GT660 durchgängig nur bei 65%. Wie könnte man die Auslastung der Nvidia denn noch auf 100% steigern? Mit der Funktion More graphics Load fällt die FPS nur auf 74 und die Auslastung der Nvidia bleibt bei 65%

Interessant, bei 2560x1440 habe ich 161 FPS und keierlei Mehrbelastung für die Nvidia.


----------



## Scream01 (16. Januar 2017)

Die GTX 750ti ist wirklich sehr effizient und vor allem beim Video Umwandeln ,dank Nvidia NVENC ,doppelt so schnell wie die GTX 570,


----------



## Scream01 (16. Januar 2017)

Ich nutze Windows 10, war Anfangs auch etwas skeptisch, aber mit der Zeit läuft alles sehr Rund, Sogar ältere Programme laufen besser als wie noch unter Win 7.   Leider wird man nicht informiert, wenn die Programme im VirtualStore abgelegt werden und man sich Wundert das z.B Datenbanken nicht geladen werden können. 

Das Fluidmark es nicht richtig erkennt schneint wohl daran zu liegen, das die letzte erhältliche Version von 2013 ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2017)

Nein, die nVidia benötigt ein Monitor oder einen virtuellen Monitor, sonst geht es nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## planet1 (16. Januar 2017)

*Nintendo Flex Demo (inkl. PhysX )*

Nabend zusammen,

auch wenn der FluidMark mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen ist und so manche Einstellung nicht ganz knusprig erscheint, ist das Teil nützlich und schnell.

@loretta80

Sofern du genug Plattenplatz hast, erstell dir doch eine neue Partition und installier dir Windows 10 zusätzlich. Die Evaluation ISOs gibts direkt bei MS und diese kannst afaik 90 Tage testen.


Bin gestern dann noch über eine relativ neue PhysX (v3.3) tech demo gestolpert, die richtig Spaß macht :

Unreal Engine 4 -  All Characters 10k Sub Special + Download link - YouTube

Vorsicht beim Download, denn es gibt mindestens drei Versionen:

v1 - Mario only
v2 - 10k Youtube Anhänger (download link im obigen Video)
v3 - 20k Youtube Anhänger (einfach nach SuperMarioFlex.rar oder SuperMarioFlex.7z suchen lassen)

Steuerung: 

awsd - Laufrichtung
c - Kameramodus
leer - Springen
q - Spezialwaffe
Maus 1 + 2 - Agriffsmodi
1-4 - Moves
5 - Charakter wechseln

Das besondere an der Demo ist nicht, dass sie auch ohne PhysX läuft (ohne Effekte natürlich), sondern dass sie nicht auf den Monitor Trick (Win10 HybridPhysX) angewiesen ist.

P.S. Die Framerate lässt über OCAT anzeigen oder über die integrierte UE4 Konsole (Zirkumflex (links von der 1) -> backspace -> "stat fps" -> return)

Viel Spaß


----------



## loretta80 (17. Januar 2017)

@planet1 Wieviel Platz muss man für ein Vollinstalliertes Win10 vorhalten? Wird ein Bootloader direkt mitinstalliert?
Die Demo v3 läuft bei mir gänzlich ohne Effekte, aber das war ja unter Win7 zu erwarten.


----------



## planet1 (17. Januar 2017)

Nabend loretta80,

also mein Windows Ordner ist mittlerweile 25GB groß.  Wenn noch Userprofile und Programme hinzukommen,  sollten 30GB also reichen.

Der Bootauswahlmenü ist mittlweile nicht mehr schwarz sondern blau: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loretta80 (18. Januar 2017)

Merci vielmals. Dann wäre nur noch die Frage, welche Spiele mit Physx 3 noch GPU Berechnung benutzen. Es scheint ja seit der 3er Version verstärkt auf die CPU gesetzt zu werden und dann würde sich der Aufwand erstmal nicht lohnen.
Die Liste auf Physxinfo.com ist veraltet und hat zu Witcher 3 auch die falschen Angaben, resultierend aus Vorabmeldungen zum Spiel.
Nvidia Flex ist ausser in Demos doch noch nirgends im Einsatz oder?


----------



## Scream01 (19. Januar 2017)

Doch ist es,
Killing Floor 2 und Batman Arkham Knight.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (20. Januar 2017)

Ein nettes HALLO, 

Kurze Frage zu Fallout4:

Bei allen meinen Spielen, die PhysX unterstützen, funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit von AMD & NVidia sehr gut.
Alle PhysX-Effekte sind vorhanden.

Nur bei Fallout4 nicht.
Laut Beschreibung, soll man PhysX in den »Waffendebris«-Einstellung, aktivieren können.

Fallout 4 Patch 1.3 - PhysX-Effekte nur fur Geforce - GameStar

NVIDIA-Info: Fallout 4 Patch 1.3 mit NIVIDA HABO+ und exklusiven NVIDIA-FleX-Waffen-Debris-Effekten

Dies habe ich getan:

http://up.picr.de/28068893jm.jpg

Trotzdem kommt es nicht zu den bekannten PhysX-Effekten:

Fallout 4 Beta Patch 1.3 - New Physx Effects/Gun Debris! (PC and Nvidia Only) - YouTube

Habe ich etwas übersehen, was ich noch aktivieren muss, oder vielleicht ein Eintrag in einer der *.ini-Dateien eintragen muss?

In der Fallout4Prefs.ini ist folgendes eingetragen und aktiviert, was vermutlich für ein funktionierendes PhysX sorgt ?

[NVFlex]
iMaxNeighbors2=64
iMaxNeighbors1=48
iMaxNeighbors0=32
iMaxParticles2=32768
iMaxParticles1=16000
iMaxParticles0=6000
fKillRadius2=4000.0000
fKillRadius1=3000.0000
fKillRadius0=2000.0000
iQuality=2
bNVFlexEnable=1
bNVFlexInstanceDebris=1
bNVFlexDrawDebris=1

Meine GraKas sind: 2x MSI R9-290x CrossFireX & MSI GTX-660

Bin DANKBAR für jede Hilfe !!!


----------



## planet1 (20. Januar 2017)

*Kaputkzi Effektzi*

Nabend Frosty10101,

laut dieser Meldung (Quelle sollte vertrauenswürdig sein) Fallout 4 beta patch adds Nvidia FLEX based particle debris effects | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News wurden die Trümmereffekte in Fallout4 nicht über die PhysX Schiene sondern über FLEX implementiert.

Leider lässt sich für Flex (siehe HairWorks demo) nicht festlegen auf welcher Karte (selbst bei zwei Nvidia Karten) die Effekte laufen sollen - weder über den Treiber noch die Applikation.

Falls du die Sache weiterverfolgen möchtest, kannst du gerne beim Entwicklerstudio ein Featurerequest zur Flex-Kartenauswahl (kann ja an sich auch für 2 grüne Karte sinnvoll sein, um die HauptGPU zu entlasten) anfordern:
Fallout 4 Support | Community Beta for Bethesda.net

Kannst du uns evtl. deine Spiele aufzählen die mit der Win10 HybridPhysX Lösung funktioneren?


----------



## FROSTY10101 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kaputkzi Effektzi*



planet1 schrieb:


> Kannst du uns evtl. deine Spiele aufzählen die mit der Win10 HybridPhysX Lösung funktioneren?



Danke für deine Hilfe.

Also bis jetzt funktionierten alle Spiele problemlos.

Unter Win10 spielte ich:
Metro2033
Metro Last Light

Und unter Win7 war es noch:
Mafia2
Assassin's Creed IV - Black Flag
Borderlands 1 & 2
Call of Duty - Ghosts

Na ja, und Fallout4 hatte ich lange liegen lassen, und habe es erst jetzt installiert.
Laut dem Hinweis hier, sollten diese Effekte mit dem Patch 1.3 funktionieren.
List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia
Mittlerweile sind wir bei Patch-Version 1.8 aber funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
Es wird also so sein, wie du geschrieben hast.
Mal funktioniert es, und mal nicht.
Kommt also wohl auch auf die verwendete Hardware an !?!?!
Schade!

Nochmals Danke, dass du mich aufgeklärt hast.


----------



## planet1 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kaputkzi Effektzi*

Nun diese PhysX Liste auf Wikipedia ist wirklich mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da sind Absichtsbekundungen (Star Citizen) und SW-Implementationen (Star Trek von Bandai) alle in einen Topf geworfen worden.


Was Fallout 4 angeht würde mir da nur noch einfallen (Datensicherung vorrausgesetzt), die beiden AMD-Karten im Gerätemanager zu deaktivieren und dann das Spiel über deine nVidia-Karte zu starten - dann hättest du die absolute Gewissheit.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2017)

Frosty hast du an der nvidia einen Monitor dran? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY10101 (22. Januar 2017)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Frosty hast du an der nvidia einen Monitor dran?



Nein, ist für das Funktionieren von PhysX nicht nötig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Januar 2017)

Doch, ist nötig das es ohne Einschränkungen funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY10101 (22. Januar 2017)

Welche Einschränkungen sollen dies sein?
Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme:
PhysX (ON) (1) - YouTube

P.s.: Habe eben mal einen Monitor an die GTX660 gehängt, aber sehe da keine Vorteile.
Also Flex funktioniert unter Fallout4 trotzdem nicht.
Und PhysX funktioniert mit und ohne Monitor ohne Unterschiede.


----------



## planet1 (22. Januar 2017)

@Frosty
Beim neuen Hybriden PhysX auf Win10 Basis ist die NVIDA Systemsteuerung nur zugänglich und die PhysX-Beschleunigung i.d.R. nur aktiv, wenn an der Geforce ein Monitor angeschlossen ist (oder vorgekaukelt wird) und die Windows-Mehrfachanzeige aktiviert ist.

Im Doppelbetrieb (1x Radeon + 1x Geforce) kann für den Dual-Monitorbetrieb der Klon- oder Erweiterungmodus gewählt werden.
Im Dreifachbetrieb (2x Radeon + 1x Geforce) MUSS die Doppelanzeige erweitert werden um die CROSSFIRE-Fähigkeit zu gewährleisten.


Mach doch ein paar Tests bspw. sollte das Crossfire Logo (sofern aktiviert) auch in jeder PhysX Anwendung (sofern DirectX und nicht OpenGL) zu sehen sein.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. Januar 2017)

planet1 schrieb:


> Beim neuen Hybriden PhysX auf Win10 Basis ist die NVIDA Systemsteuerung nur zugänglich und die PhysX-Beschleunigung i.d.R. nur aktiv, wenn an der Geforce ein Monitor angeschlossen ist (oder vorgekaukelt wird) und die Windows-Mehrfachanzeige aktiviert ist.
> Mach doch ein paar Tests ....



Also ich habe ja ein Multi-Boot-System mit Windows7, Windows8.1, Windows10, und Linux (4x SSD).
Gebootet wird über den Boot-Loader von Linux.

CrossFireX funktioniert auf allen Plattformen einwandfrei.
Auf Win7 & Win10 zocke ich, und da funktioniert auch PhysX einwandfrei.

PhysX nutze ich bereits seit Jahren im Zusammenspiel von AMD & NVidia.
Damals musste ich noch umständlich PhysX aktivieren, und ein zweiter Monitor musste dauerhaft an der NVidia hängen.
Dieses sehr praktische "Merge"-Tool, von Gordon, welches Treiber & Mod vereint, gab es damals noch gar nicht. 

Was es nun mit dem neuen Hybriden PhysX auf Win10 Basis auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe PhysX auch auf Win10 auf ganz klassische Weise aktiviert (Install von Treiber & Mod), und es funktioniert alles wie es soll.

Natürlich habe ich jetzt einmal den Versuch mit dem zweiten Monitor gemacht, und erkenne keinerlei Unterschiede.
Auch habe ich mal einen anderen PC gestartet, auf dem zwei NVidia arbeiten (GTX-560ti & GT520) und es zeitgleich verglichen, aber auch hier sind die PhysX-Effekte identisch.

*Ich muss hier auch noch einmal betonen, dass ich keinerlei Probleme mit PhysX habe.
Mein Problem betraf nur Fallout4 und dieses "[NVFlex]“!*

Dein Zitat:


planet1 schrieb:


> laut dieser Meldung (Quelle sollte vertrauenswürdig sein) Fallout 4 beta patch adds Nvidia FLEX based particle debris effects | PhysXInfo.com - PhysX News wurden die Trümmereffekte in Fallout4 nicht über die PhysX Schiene sondern über FLEX implementiert.



Von daher wäre diesbezüglich eine Lösung gut gewesen.
Aber da es nur Fallout4 betrifft, kann und muss ich wohl damit leben.

Bald sind ja die neuen VEGA und GTX1080ti GraKas am Start, und bei mir dann ein Wechsel zu einer dieser Karten, oder eine Titan XP.
Denn sollte die VEGA langsamer sein als eine GeForce Titan XP, wird es sowieso eine NVidia werden, und dann ist auch vermutlich das "[NVFlex]"-Problem gelöst.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2017)

Richtig Planet1. 
Bei mir wird es immer mit Hybrid bleiben. Meine neue Karte wird eine Vega 10 werden, später dann noch ein 1040 oder 1050. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## planet1 (23. Januar 2017)

FROSTY10101 schrieb:


> A
> Ich habe PhysX auch auf Win10 auf ganz klassische Weise aktiviert (Install von Treiber & Mod), und es funktioniert alles wie es soll.



Nabend Frosty,

sorry wenn meine Erläuterung sich wie ein "offensives Angehen" evtl. gelesen hat. 
Ich habe natürlich angenommen, dass du die NEUE METHODE des Hybriden PhysXen (mit aktuellen Treibern)  nutzt.

Falls du je auf die Idee kommen solltest deine WIn10 SSD zu klonen um da das neue Hybride PhysX zu testen, bitte enthalte uns die Mess- und Vergleichswerte nicht vor  .


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. Januar 2017)

planet1 schrieb:


> die NEUE METHODE des Hybriden PhysXen



Was hat es damit auf sich?
Gibt es da irgendwelche sichtbaren Verbesserungen?
Nachteil wäre ja dann jedenfalls, dass ständig ein zweiter Monitor angeschlossen sein müsste, der sinnloserweise Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Scream01 (25. Januar 2017)

Du hast jetzt den Mod Treiber von Gorden installiert?
Wenn ja ,Tippe ich mal darauf, das die dort enthaltene PhysX Systemsoftware Version zu Alt sein wird und deshalb Nvidia Flex nicht aktivierbar ist. Hardwareseitig erfüllst du ja die Mindestanforderung für Flex (min. CUDA 3.0)
Vorteil an der neuen Hybrid Methode ist , das es nicht zum Systemcrash kommen kann, wenn mal was mit dem Treiber sein sollte, man kann Xbeliebig den Nvidia Treiber De- und Installieren, ohne Schwierigkeiten,die AMD Treiber soweiso.
Ich habe an meiner Nvidia ,per HDMI ,einen LG TV angeschlossen bei dem gar die Steckdosendosenleiste abgeschaltet ist und die GPU erkennt ihn trotzdem ohne Probleme, lauft.


----------



## planet1 (25. Januar 2017)

Nabend zusammen,

erfreulicherweise funktioniert der neue Geforce Treiber v378.49 weiterhin wie gewohnt - Zogrim (der Guru von PhysXInfo.com) spaßte schon das NVIDIA den "Hahn wieder zudrehen könnte" .

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/378.49/378.49-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf

@Gordon-1979
Im Frühjahr soll NVIDIA die PhysX SDK 3.4 finalisieren. Ist erfahrungsgemäß mit einer zügigen Aktualisierung der PhysX Runtime zu rechnen?


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. Januar 2017)

Scream01 schrieb:


> das die dort enthaltene PhysX Systemsoftware Version zu Alt sein wird



Ja, ...das kann gut möglich sein.
Aber ich warte nun erst einmal ab, ob meine nächste Hauptkarte wieder eine AMD sein wird, oder ich zu NVidia wechsle.
Kommt halt darauf an, ob die Vega schneller sein wird, als eine GTX-1080ti, bzw. Titan-XP.
Sollte es die Vega werden, kann ich immer noch zu dieser neuen Methode des Hybriden PhysX wechseln.
Hoffe, dass die neuen GraKas bald auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (28. Januar 2017)

Ich war nun doch neugierig, und wollte mal meine Treiberinstallation unter Windows 10 auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

Doch leider scheitert dieser Versuch bereits an Punkt 1.1 der Anleitung.

Eine „Geräteinstallation“ gibt es bei Windows 10 wohl nicht mehr an dem benannten Punkt, …zumindest nicht bei mir.

Siehe Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein, dass dieser bei Windows 10 (Pro-Version), jetzt wo anders zu finden ist?
Seit Windows 10 findet man ja nichts mehr dort, wo es noch unter Windows7 und 8 zu finden war.

Dann wäre es gut, wenn in der Anleitung auf Seite 1 beschrieben würde, was es mit dieser „ID“ auf sich hat.
Ich kann damit leider gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## planet1 (28. Januar 2017)

*neue PhysX Methode ist einfacher als man meinen könnt*

Hallo Frosty,

um nach neuer Methode PhysX mit einer AMD Hauptkarte zu nutzen beachte doch einfach NUR die Puntke 5-8 dieser Anleitung:
Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*

Der zweite Monitor (an der Geforce) muss im übrigen nicht eingeschaltet sein, Standby reicht. Alternativ sind Adapter- oder virtuelle Lösungen möglich.


Gruß

planet1


----------



## FROSTY10101 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: neue PhysX Methode ist einfacher als man meinen könnt*



planet1 schrieb:


> NUR die Puntke 5-8 dieser Anleitung



Funktioniert perfekt!

Auch *"NVFlex" *unter Fallout4 funktioniert nun einwandfrei !!!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## loretta80 (29. Januar 2017)

Bei meiner GT660 komme ich generell nur auf 69% auslastung bei Physx, überprüft mit GPU-Z. Die steckt in nem 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x4 (PCIEX4). Geht damit einfach nicht mehr Auslastung oder gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Auslastung zu steigern?
Unzufrieden bin ich auf keinen Fall. Liege nun bei 1402 Punkten in Fluidmark 1080p MSAA8x durch übertaktung meiner RX480


----------



## planet1 (30. Januar 2017)

*Hybrides PhysX-Benchen Teil 1*

Nabend zusammen,

um den visuellen PhysX Zugewinnen Messdaten entgegen zu setzen, starte ich hiermit eine Serie die das Thema etwas aus der Versenkung heben möge. Den Anfang macht das Spiel Batman: Arkham Asylum, welches sowohl eine CPU- als auch GPU-basierte PhysX Beschleunigung anbietet.
Der GOTY Edition wurde der integrierte Benchmark leider aus dem Menü rausoperiert. Dieser ist aber mit dem Startparameter "ShippingPC-BmGame.exe benchmark" dennoch aufrufbar - jedoch ohne FPS Zusammenfassung. OCAT wurde zur Messung herangezogen und die grafische Aufbereitung übernimmt FLAT.

Treiberversion: Crimson 17.1.1 & ForceWare 378.49
Spieleinstellungen: FullHD + MAX + VsyncOFF

CPU PhysX Ergebnisse

GPU PhysX Ergebnisse

Rückmeldungen, Kritik und süßer Senf sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## Basti 92 (2. Februar 2017)

loretta80 schrieb:


> Bei meiner GT660 komme ich generell nur auf 69% auslastung bei Physx...


Das ist volkommen normal. Denn Physx wird nie eine GPU zu 100% auslasten, da nicht alle bereiche zur Physx-Berechnung angesprochen werden.
Mit 70% müsstest du schon am Ende sein  mehr geht einach nicht. Auch bei noralen Physx (also 2 nV-Karten) ist die pure Physx Karte nicht höher ausgelastet.
Vor 1 oder 2 Jahren hatten wir mal mit schwachen GPUs getestet die kamen auch nicht über 70%...


----------



## loretta80 (4. Februar 2017)

Also zählen die 70% GPU Auslastung momentan als 100% Physx Auslastung, ok. Es gibt zwischenzeitlich auch keinen Sensor bzw. Diagnoseprogramm, der Physx differenziert ausliest bzw. anzeigt?
Wirkt sich Übertaktung denn irgendwie auf die Leistungsfähigkeit im Physxbereich aus? Ich messe mit Fluidmark egal in welcher Konstellation immer konstante 39 Physx SPS, die ja wahrscheinlich ausschliesslich aus der Nvidiakarte resultieren. Oder Verändern die sich auch mit einer Anderen Hauptkarte?
Gibts denn schon irgendwie Tricks, die Berechnung bei Physx 3 oder FLex wieder zurück auf die GPU zu schieben? Ich schätze mal daß in einigen Fällen es von der Gesamtperformance es interessanter ist, die Berechnung auf die sonst ungenutzte Niviiakarte zu schioeben anstatt die auf der CPU zu belassen, auch wenn da die Berechnungen effizienter von Statten gehn.

@planet1: BAA habe ich leider nicht zum testen. Bei Fluidmark bekomme ich aber ca. 1350 Punkte bei 1920x1080 8xMSAA, async, 7 emitter 120000 particle.
Deine Testergebnisse für GPU Physxc sind so aber wahrscheinlich nicht repräsentativ, weil die Max FPS bestimmt aus einer Szene ohne Physx resultieren. Die Durchschnittsangabe ist auch nicht ganz schlüssig, wenn einmal 42 FPS und einmal nur 4 FPS einfliessen müssten.


----------



## planet1 (4. Februar 2017)

*geflederte Nachlese ...*

Hallo loretta80,

nun ob meine Ergebnisse repräsentativ sind oder nicht kann evtl. man anhand dieses PCGH-Artikels klären:
Ansonsten ist in dem integrierten BAA Benchmark in jeder Szene ein PhysX Effekt zu finden. Im ersten Abschnitt sind es die luftigen Sanatoriumsstoffahnen, im zweiten wird Papier weggetreten und im letzten gibts Nebel und Spinnweben.


Dein "Riecher" war zumindest halb-richtig. Obwohl mein manueller "Benchbeginn"  ein paar Sekunden verfrüht zu sein scheint (drücke F11 direkt nach Verschwinden des Batmanlogos), wird die FPS-Talsohle nur am Anfang beim Laden erreicht.

Diesen Schluss lassen zumindest diese Zeitschienendarstellungen zu:

FPS-Zeitschienenverlauf CPU
FPS-Zeitschienenverlauf GPU


Last but not least: Die neueste Dampfversion (RRB.dll v1.0.0.1) kann man übrigens mit einem manuellen PhysX-Patch von NVIDIA ( RRB.dll v1.0.0.2 + cudart32_60.dll) bestücken, dann gibts auch keinen "HIGH-Ausreißer" mehr.


 Patch FPS-Balkenvergleich
 Patch FPS-Zeitschienenvergleich


----------



## planet1 (12. Februar 2017)

*Von kriminellen Helden und gefallenen Göttern*

Der nächste Titel, Lords of the Fallen, fällt etwas aus dem Rahmen, u.a. weil die meisten Effekte (bspw. Funkenflug) auch ohne gpu-basiertes PhysX toll aussehen. Das sollte man jedoch nicht als Manko sehen, sondern vielleicht als Kompliment an das deutsche Entwicklerteam und deren Fledge Engine verstehen.


Leider hat das Spiel keinen integrierten Benchmark (auch keine Kapiteluntermenü), so dass die erste Boss-Kampfszene nur mäßigen Vergleichscharakter hat.

verwendete Einstellungen

LotF FPS-Balkenvergleich

LotF FPS-Zeitschienenvergleich


----------



## RobinsonC (13. Februar 2017)

Kleiner Nachtrag zur Frage, ob World of Tanks (WoT) in der Konstellation RADEON + Nvidia auf der Plattform Windows 7 läuft. Durch Zufall herausgefunden, aber es geht, Ja! 
Vergleich mit GT940 zeigt, dass die Effekte exakt die selben sind.

Was tun?
Zusätzlich zu den eingangs erwähnten Vorgehensweisen noch NVIDIA PhysX Legacy System Software 9.13.0604 installieren. Er wird neben dem aktuellen PhysX Treiber zusätzlich installiert.
NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.13.0604

mfG R


----------



## Scream01 (13. Februar 2017)

WoT hat doch gar keine PhysX Effekte,oder?


----------



## RobinsonC (14. Februar 2017)

Dachte ich auch, bis ich auf eine Datei im Ordner WoT fand mit dem Namen PhysXLoader.dll. Dann sah ich mir im INet (Youtube) ein Video an, wo die GT940 vorgestellt wurde anhand World of Tanks. Und siehe da: Da waren Effekte, die ich mit nur Radeon nicht hatte. Also suchte ich nach Lösungen. Keine Gefunden. Ich fand aber den o.a. Legacy Treiber für "ältere" Spiele. Das war's 

FRAGE: Welches BS nutzt Du? Ich habe eine GTX770 hier liegen. Würde die unter Win7 gerne als PhysX Karte nutzen. Soweit ich weiß, funzt diese Kombi aber unter Win7 nicht. Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?

Gruß R.

EDIT: Ja, ich weiss, dass eine GT640 oder andere "wirtschaftlicher" sind, aber hier habe ich nunmal die 770. Eine 640 ist m.E. vom Preis her völlig überzogen für so ein altes Museumstückchen.....


----------



## Basti 92 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich verweise mal auf Beitrag 1





> *Voraussetzungen:​*
> 1. Bitte Anleitung und den Starteintrag komplett durchlesen und dann bei Unklarheiten Fragen.
> 2. Windows XP oder 7 (Vista wird nicht unterstützt)(Windows 8 und 8.1, Anleitung eine Antwort tiefer)
> 3. AMD Radeon GPU als Hauptkarte (PCI-e x16)
> ...


Im Spoiler steht doch bestimmt deine Karte, also geht der Mod. Also brauchst du kein Win 10.
Wenn du aber Win 10 nutzt kannst du es ohne Mod zum laufen bringen, doch das mache ich nicht und kann dir desshalb keine Tipps geben.

MfG Basti


----------



## RobinsonC (14. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. ich habe es ans laufen bekommen. Allerdings etwas anders als hier angegeben.

1. Installation des Treibers NVIDIA 320.49
2. Physxmod_03 laufen gelassen

Fertig.

Danach eine Unverträglichkeit mit GPU-Z festgestellt. Aber wer benötigt schon GPU-Z, wenn die anderen Programme oder Benchs laufen 

P.S.: Entgegengesetzt der hier einhelligen Meinung, dass kleinere respektive ältere Karten ausreichen, muss ich feststellen, dass die PhysX Effekte signifikant besser sind mit der GTX770 ggü. der vorherigen GTX470. 

Allet jut


----------



## RobinsonC (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe festgestellt, dass mit der GTX770
1. FluidMark 1.5.2 funzt
2. GPU-Z einen Bluescreen verursacht. (Ist nicht so tragisch, wie oben geschrieben).
3. JX3Benchmark einen Bluecreen verursacht.

ABER:
Die PhysX basierten Spiele wie z.B. Metro 2033, Call of Duty laufen alle hervorragend mit allen Effekten.

Ich habe aber noch eine Feststellung gemacht. Und das ist gleichzeitig auch eine Frage an Euch:
Könnt Ihr (sofern vorhanden) in ähnlichen PhysX Konfigurationen (Radeon+NVIDIA) auch in TomClancys The Division PCSS aktivieren? Bei mir geht das, obwohl ich die GTX770 als PhysX Karte gepatcht habe und die Radeon am BS hängt....

Das war mir bisweilen nicht so bewusst. Und es klappt auch, wie es soll....

Gruß R.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (22. Februar 2017)

Kleine Rückmeldung: 

Bei mir funktioniert PhysX *unter Win7* ebenso gut, wie *unter Win10*, mit folgender Konfiguration.

AMD-R9-290x CrossFireX /Treiber *17.1.2*
GeForce GTX-660 /Treiber *378.72*
*mit DVI-Dummi.
Kein Mod notwendig.*

GPU-Z funzt.
JX3Benchmark funzt.
Alle Spiele die PhysX unterstützen funzen, zB. Metro2033 /LastLight.
Sowie auch Fallout4 mit NVFlex.

Win7:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win10:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallout4 mit NVFlex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## planet1 (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo Frosty,

schön das alles klappt - sind deine Benchwerte (Win7 vs. Win10) auf selben Niveau?

*Die wirkliche NEUIGKEIT ist dagegen, dass die hybride PhysX Funktionalität unter Win7 x64 jetzt auch gewährleistet ist.*

Nun bräuchten wir noch ein paar Rückmeldungen von Win7 x86 und Win 8.1 Anwendern, dann könnte man den "MOD-Umweg" zu den Akten legen.


Hast du zufällig "Just Cause 2"? Mich würde interessieren ob das CUDA-Feature (schönere Wasserobflächen) auch auf einer hybriden Lösung (Geforce als Zweitkarte) funktioniert.

Gruß

planet1


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. Februar 2017)

Mit Win7 x86 und Win 8.1 kann ich nicht dienen.
Das 32Bit OS nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr, und Win8.1 hatte ich erst vor wenigen Tagen entfernt.
Hatte dies bisher, zusammen mit Win7 & Win10 (64Bit) über Multi-Boot von Linux Bootloader auf einer weiteren SSD.
Mit Just Cause 2 kann ich leider auch nicht dienen.
Wie hast du die Benchwerte gemessen, also mit welchem Tool, ...dann mache ich dies gern.


----------



## RobinsonC (23. Februar 2017)

Hallo.
Die Neuigkeit hat mich sehr interessiert und ich habe es getestet mit Win7, 64Bit R9 290x+GTX770
Treiber AMD Catalyst 17.2.1 + nvidia 378.66 (eine andere Version habe  ich bei nvidia nicht gefunden!!!)

Geht nicht wie hier beschrieben. Gar nicht! Habe anschließend die nvidia Systemsteuerung selbst abgeschaltet, weil der Mod hier versagt. Dann lief es MIT dem Mod wieder.

ABER
Der Treiber 378.66 geht jetzt bei mir mit GTX770 zu patchen.

Also irgendwie alles komisch hier. 

Gruß R.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. Februar 2017)

RobinsonC schrieb:


> R9 290x+GTX770 ...
> Treiber AMD Catalyst 17.2.1 + nvidia 378.66 (eine andere Version habe ich bei nvidia nicht gefunden!!!)



Lies mal:
Grafikkarten-Treiber: Nvidia GeForce 378.72 Hotfix gegen PhysX-Probleme - ComputerBase

Keine Ahnung, wie es bei den neuen Treibern funzt, aber was ich bisher gelesen habe, funktioniert maximal eine GTX 6xx !
Mit GTX 7xx und höher, soll es bei manchen Chip-Versionen, Probleme beim Zusammenspiel mit AMD geben. 

In meiner Beschreibung (#4354) wird ein Mod auch nicht mehr benötigt.
Was man stattdessen braucht ist ein DVI-Dummi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RobinsonC (23. Februar 2017)

FROSTY,
Danke. Jetzt hat's geklappt. Man MUSS im Treiber nur noch die Grafikkarte als PhysX GPU festlegen und fertig. Ist ja krass.

Alle unverträglichkeiten sind aufgelöst. GPU-Z und so weiter läuft jetzt auch tadellos.

SUPER. Danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Gruß R.

EDIT: Ich habe festgestellt, dass man dennoch die hier angesprochenen PhysX-Modifikationen vornhemen muss. Unterschied ist jedoch, dass die nvidia-Systemsteuerung nun nicht mehr deaktiviert werden muss.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. Februar 2017)

RobinsonC schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass man dennoch die hier angesprochenen PhysX-Modifikationen vornhemen muss.



Also einen Mod musst du nicht mehr installieren, wenn du die aktuellen Treiber nutzt.
Das funktioniert ohne Mod nun wunderbar.
Allerdings musst du an die NVidia-GraKa nun einen DVI-Dummy stecken, oder einen zweiten Monitor anschließen, damit PhysX funktioniert, bzw. du ins Menü kommst.
Dies wurde hier aber bereits von @planet, @basti, und @gordon, ausgiebig erklärt.
Auf Seite1 wird es auch sehr gut dargestellt.

Ich poste hier auch mal meine Antwort für dich, da ich per PN derzeit keine Bilder posten kann. 
Du schreibst da: 
""... nur beim Benchmark kann ich sehen dass die cpu auf max läuft und die grakas noch gut Luft haben""

Also dabei hilft mir ein 3dMark-Benchmark überhaupt nicht.
Was mir da hilft, ist die InGame-Anzeige des MSI-Afterburner.

Da sehe ich "REAL", was das Spiel von meinem System fordert, und nicht so ein Science-Fiction-Benchmark, der mir irgendeine Grenzbelastung aufzeigt.
Werden in aktuellen GraKa-Tests, von zum Beispiel PCGH, Benchmarks abgedruckt, interessieren mich auch nur die Spiele-Benchmarks, nicht aber die 3DMark.
Meine beiden R9-290x-8G CrossFireX sind öfter bei 100% Auslastung.
Hingegen war mein i7-2600K@4,6GHz bisher noch nie über 80% Auslastung.
Mit einem Neukauf eines CPU kann ich mir da noch etwas Zeit lassen.

Hier mal mein MSI-Afterburner in Action:

GPU-Temp 1 bis 3, zeigt die Temperaturen meiner drei GraKas auf, wobei GPU3, der PhysX-Beschleuniger ist.
CPU-Temp zeigt mir die Temperatur meiner CPU unter Last.
CPU-Last, die Auslastung der CPU.
GPU-Last 1 bis 3, zeigt mir die aktuelle Auslastung der GraKas, wobei GPU3, wieder die des PhysX-Beschleunigers ist.
VRAM zeigt mir die Auslastung des Grafikspeichers an.
RAM, die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers.
RAM-Page, die Auslastung der Auslagerungsdatei.
D3D zeigt mir an, ob DX9, 11, oder 12 genutzt wird, sowie die FPS.
Intel-7-CPU die Höhe des derzeitigen Taktes.

Hier also mal "reale" Beispiele, bezüglich Auslastung /MSI-Afterburner.
Die ersten beiden Spiele unterstützen kein PhysX, daher steht die GPU3-Last des PhysX-Beschleunigers auch auf 0%
Fallout4 unterstützt PhysX / NVFlex, steht aber auf +/- 3% , wenn es nicht zum Einsatz kommt.
Beim Ballern in Mauern oder in die Strasse, oder sonstigen PhysX-Aktionen ...siehe letztes Bild, ...springt die Belastung dann auf bis zu 70% bei meiner GTX-660.

*Alien Isolation Ripley Edition Nightmare
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Skyrim*, mit ca. 465 esp/esm-Mods (alles oberhalb 240 Mods wurde "gemergt") ...plus unzähligen 2K & 4K -Textur-Mods. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fallout4* mit dem neuen 58 GB großem UHD-Textur-Paket.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dies dürfte besonders interessant sein, denn es zeigt auf, wie hoch der PhysX-Beschleuniger in Action, belastet wird.
Siehe dazu GPU3-Last:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal eine Anleitung, wie man diesbezüglich den MSI-Afterburner (InGame-Anzeige) konfiguriert, falls du es nicht bereits weißt:
Mein Rechner macht "modern Art" | ElderScrollsPortal.de


----------



## planet1 (23. Februar 2017)

*mhh hybridPhysX is back on the move, kind of ...*

Nabend allerseits,

schön dass mit den steigenden Temperaturen, die allgemeine Testbereitschaft und Experimentierfreudigkeit zu diesem "Nischenthema" ebenfalls steigt ))))))))).


@ RobinsonC und jeder der schon gordons MOD auf dem System hatte

Es ist wirklich zu empfehlen den MOD und sämtliche Treiber-Reste vom System gänzlich zu entfernen - hierzu bietet sich das Tool  Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) an. USER-DATEN ABER VORHER SICHERN !!!

Nur so können wir feststellen ob das neue hybridPhysX OHNE MOD(-Reste),  also nur mit dem "zweiten Monitor Trick", auf Win7/8 wirklich lauffähig ist. 
Der Vorteil der neuen Lösung liegt auf der Hand: weniger Handarbeit und vorallem Support von aktuellen und zukünftigen Karten.

@ Frosty

Wie ich sehe benutzt du FRAPS. Als Messalternative (jedoch zur Zeit ohne Overlay) kann ich OCAT (+FLAT zur graphischen Darstellung) empfehlen.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: mhh hybridPhysX is back on the move, kind of ...*



planet1 schrieb:


> 1.) Es ist wirklich zu empfehlen den MOD und sämtliche Treiber-Reste vom System gänzlich zu entfernen - hierzu bietet sich das Tool  Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) an.
> 2.)@ Frosty ...Wie ich sehe benutzt du FRAPS. Als Messalternative (jedoch zur Zeit ohne Overlay) kann ich OCAT (+FLAT zur graphischen Darstellung) empfehlen.



zu1.) 
DDU für Treiber-Reste ist gut, ...aber dass man damit auch den Mod entfernen kann, wäre mir neu.
Ich bin auf Nummer sicher gegangen, und habe deshalb Win7 sowie Win10 komplett neu installiert.
Eine Neu-Installation war sowieso mal wieder angesagt, da sich im Laufe der Zeit eine Menge Datenmüll angesammelt hatte.
Übrigens, ...wenn ich DDU nutze, dann mache ich mit Driver-Sweeper, immer noch einmal einen GegenCheck, ob wirklich alles entfernt wurde.
Oft genug habe ich dabei dann doch noch etwas gefunden, was mir dann der Driver-Sweeper entfernt hat.
ALLES natürlich im abgesichertem Modus, damit man auch tatsächlich alles weg bekommt.

zu2.)
NEIN, ...Fraps nutze ich nicht als echte Mess-Alternative.
Ich erstelle mit Fraps meine Screenshots, oder Filmchen, und lasse nebenbei auch die FPS-Anzeige laufen, damit nicht ständig der halbe Monitor mit dem MSI-Afterburner zugestellt ist.
Denn den MSI-Afterburner kann ich ja per Tastendruck auch deaktivieren.
Und Fraps ist ein altes, liebgewonnenes Tool, welches ich immer noch gern einsetze, auch wenn es mittlerweile gute Alternativen gibt.
Die FPS-Anzeige, *links * in den Bildern ist übrigens Bestandteil des MSI-Afterburner, und nicht Fraps.
Ist meine Fraps-Anzeige aktiv, so ist diese *rechts* oben im Bild zu sehen.

Edit:
*Beta 378.77 Hotfix* erschienen:
Nvidia GeForce-Treiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## RobinsonC (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe am Sa. eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 vorgenommen, weil ich festgestellt habe, dass die neuen Catalyst meine Sapphire R9 290x OC Vapor-X nicht in Gänze ausreizen. 
Ich habe definitiv festgestellt, dass der 14.12'er bisweilen immer noch der Beste Treiber ist. Und zwar der als HotFix. 
AMD Catalyst 14.12 Omega Hotfix | Planet 3DNow!

Ich habe für die GTX770 den Hotfix verwendet, den FROSTY aufgezeigt hat. Aber ich verfüge weder über einen zweiten Monitor noch über passende Widerstände, um einen Dummy anzufertigen. 
Also habe ich den Mod#03 drüber laufen gelassen, der irgendwann zwar mit einem Fehler unterbricht, aber die Modifikationen reichen völlig aus, um die PhysX Vorteile nutzen zu können, ohne dass ich die nvidia Systemsteuerung deaktivieren muss.
CUDA kann ich nicht im Game testen. Aber trotzdem: Mit MediaCoder kann ich beides, OpenCL und CUDA schalten und ich merke es deutlich im Tempo. Nur ist die Qualität für HD dann echt bescheiden. Aber es funzt schon mal technisch. Das bedeutet, dass die Schnittstellen angesprochen werden.
Also: kein Stress für mich.

Nochmal danke für die wertvollen Beiträge und Hinweise im Thema, die Mühen die darin stecken und ebebso Dank an FROSTY 

Gruß R.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (28. Februar 2017)

RobinsonC schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv festgestellt, dass der 14.12'er bisweilen immer noch der Beste Treiber ist...



Das stimmt nur bedingt.
Bei bestimmten Spielen läuft dieser alte Treiber sehr gut, wie zum Beispiel "Skyrim".
Aber bei Spielen wie "Assassin's Creed Syndicate" halbieren sich die FPS gegenüber einem aktuellen Treiber.

Und was PhysX /NVFlex betrifft, so kannst du da diese alten Mods & Treiber völlig vergessen.
Bei mir funktionierte PhysX, bzw. NVFlex überhaupt nicht, bei Fallout4.

Erst der komplette Umstieg auf die neuesten AMD & NVidia-Treiber, plus des  DVI-Dummi, brachte den gewünschten Erfolg.




RobinsonC schrieb:


> Aber ich verfüge weder über einen zweiten Monitor noch über passende Widerstände, um einen Dummy anzufertigen.



Falls du Widerstände brauchst, so schicke mir einfach einen Freiumschlag.
Ich sende dir dann die drei Widerstände.
Natürlich kostenlos.
Ich habe hier noch 40 passende Widerstände liegen, welche ich nicht mehr brauche.
Wer also drei Widerstände braucht,  schreibe mir eine PN wegen der Anschrift.


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

Moin, ich klinke mich mal mit in die Unterhaltung hier 

Also, auf meinem PC sind eine RX480 und eine 1050 Ti verbaut. Treiber sind installiert und funktionieren (Crimson 17.2.1 und auch mal die Nvidia-Treiber durchgetestet: 378.49, 378.66 und 378.77).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screenshot mit älterer Nvidia-Software, aktuell ist 378.77)

Ergebnisse:

+ PhysX lässt sich in der NV-Systemsteuerung aktivieren und der 1050 Ti zuweisen.
+ GPU-Z erkennt sowohl bei der 480 als auch bei der 1050 PhysX
+ Fluidmark erkennt PhysX und es gibt nette Werte
+ Cuda-Z erkennt auch PhysX
+ löscht man die Core und Device-Datei bei Borderlands-PreSequel, läuft dort hardwareseitiges PhysX (laut GPU-Z)

- JX3Benchmark erkennt kein PhySX
- Kein Nflex bei Fallout 4

Wenn ich über "Anzeige anpassen" die Monitore der Radeon und der Nvidia (jede hat ihren eigenen Monitor) zusammenlege, dann klappt das zwar und PhysX wird grundsätzlich erkannt, allerdings rechnet dann nur die 1050er, die RX480 ist derweil im idle (laut GPU-Z). Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein

OS: WIn10 64bit
16 GB Ram
aktuelle PhysX und auch die Legacy-PhysX-Treiber installiert.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (3. März 2017)

1.) Hast du im Menü der NVidia, die 1050 als reinen PhysX-Beschleuniger zugewiesen?

2.) Hast du einen DVI-Dummy an der NVidia angeschlossen?

3.) Hast du NVFlex bei Fallout 4, in der Datei "Fallout4Prefs.ini" aktiviert?

[NVFlex]
iMaxNeighbors2=64
iMaxNeighbors1=48
iMaxNeighbors0=32
iMaxParticles2=32768
iMaxParticles1=16000
iMaxParticles0=6000
fKillRadius2=4000.0000
fKillRadius1=3000.0000
fKillRadius0=2000.0000
iQuality=2
bNVFlexEnable=1
bNVFlexInstanceDebris=1
bNVFlexDrawDebris=1

Wenn selbst JX3Benchmark kein aktives PhysX anzeigt, dürfte es an Punkt 1 und/oder 2 liegen.


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

FROSTY10101 schrieb:


> 1.) Hast du im Menü der NVidia, die 1050 als reinen PhysX-Beschleuniger zugewiesen?
> 
> 2.) Hast du einen DVI-Dummy an der NVidia angeschlossen?
> 
> ...



Zu 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu 2: 

Kein Dummy, sondern Monitor. Allerdings ist die Verbindung via HDMI. Sollte ich über DVI gehen?

Zu 3. 

Jupp, hab ich, dennoch keine Waffendebris in Fallout


----------



## FROSTY10101 (3. März 2017)

Ich kenne das jetzt nur per DVI.
Steht zudem auch so auf Seite1.

Zu HDMI habe ich keine Erfahrung, kann also auch nicht sagen, ob das über HDMI funktioniert.
Woran dies nun liegt, dass PhysX/_NVFlex_ bei dir nicht funktionieren will, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen.
Ansich scheint es aber so, dass du alles richtig konfiguriert hast.

Vielleicht kann dir hier Gordon, oder Planet, oder Basti, besser weiterhelfen.


----------



## planet1 (3. März 2017)

*GDC 2017: NVIDIA Gameworks*



uk_uk schrieb:


> Wenn ich über "Anzeige anpassen" die Monitore der Radeon und der Nvidia (jede hat ihren eigenen Monitor) zusammenlege, dann klappt das zwar und PhysX wird grundsätzlich erkannt,* allerdings rechnet dann nur die 1050er, die RX480 ist derweil im idle* (laut GPU-Z). Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein




Hallo uk_uk,

das Ganze klingt so als würde die GeForce die Primärkartenrolle übernehmen. Ist die Radeon wirklich im PCIe Slot 1? Was passiert wenn der zweite Monitor (an der Geforce) ausgeschaltet wird? Zeigt die Änderung des Dual-Monitor Modus' (geklont oder erweitert) einen Unterschied?


Vor kurzem hat NVIDIA auf einem Event ein paar Effekte für DX12 vorgestellt.
Was auffällt ist, das die Effekte aufgeschlüsselt werden um sie wohl den Entwicklern einzeln schmackhaft zu machen. So gesellt sich zu Hairworks zukünftig Turf (Graseffekte), Cloth und Blast (beides frühere APEX Effekte) hinzu.

Es bleibt abzuwarten ob diese neue Strategie aufgeht und wir mehr PhysX bzw. nV-Effect Titel zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

*AW: GDC 2017: NVIDIA Gameworks*



planet1 schrieb:


> Hallo uk_uk,
> 
> das Ganze klingt so als würde die GeForce die Primärkartenrolle übernehmen. Ist die Radeon wirklich im PCIe Slot 1?



Hi,

als du fragtest, ob die Radeon im PCIE-SLot 1 hängt, dachte ich zuerst, dass du mich für blöd hältst ^^ und wollte mit einem Foto aus dem Handbuch beweisen, dass die Karte SEHR WOHL im PCIe 1 steckt... nun... ein Blick ins Handbuch ließ mich wundern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, die Graka steckt NICHT im PCIe1 sondern im PCIe2 und die 1050 im PCIe3. 
PCIe1 und PCIe4 sind übrigens belegt (Avermedia Capture Card in 1 und Soundkarte in 2)



planet1 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn der zweite Monitor (an der Geforce) ausgeschaltet wird? Zeigt die Änderung des Dual-Monitor Modus' (geklont oder erweitert) einen Unterschied?



Mit ausgeschaltet meinst du "Schalter auf aus"? Nichts. 

Das mit dem "Dual Modus" ist eh so eine Sache, weil ich jetzt insgesamt 4 Monitore am Rechner habe und der Main-Monitor der M2 ist, während an der Geforce der M4 hängt. 
Wenn ich  "Desktop auf 2 und 4 dupliziere", dann schaltet die Radeon in den Idle und befeuert nur noch die beiden anderen Monitore. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





planet1 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hat NVIDIA auf einem Event ein paar Effekte für DX12 vorgestellt.
> Was auffällt ist, das die Effekte aufgeschlüsselt werden um sie wohl den Entwicklern einzeln schmackhaft zu machen. So gesellt sich zu Hairworks zukünftig Turf (Graseffekte), Cloth und Blast (beides frühere APEX Effekte) hinzu.
> 
> Es bleibt abzuwarten ob diese neue Strategie aufgeht und wir mehr PhysX bzw. nV-Effect Titel zu sehen bekommen.



wahrscheinlich, das ist schließlich deren Selling Point


----------



## planet1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: GDC 2017: NVIDIA Gameworks*

Gemeint war wirklich PCIe x16 #1. Das Zählschema ist nicht immer einheitlich (siehe die Reihenfolge bei meinem Gigabyte weiter unten).

Nun was für eine Vorgabe zur primären Grafikkartenverwendung steht in deinem UEFI BIOS?



> Init Display First
> Specifies the first initiation of the monitor display from the installed PCI graphics card or the PCI Express
> graphics card.
> PCIe 1 Slot Sets the PCI Express graphics card on the PCIEX16_1 slot as the first display. (Default)
> ...



Könntest du zum Test die Monitore M1 & M3 abstöpseln?

Irgendwie müssen wir dein System überzeugen deine rote Karte als Hauptkarte zu betrachten


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

Hab jetzt mal die Avermedia Capture-Card aus PCIe1 genommen und die anderen Monitore abgestöpselt, zudem Monitor 1 (Rx480) mit Monitor 2 (1050) gedoppelt. Ergebnis: 


Die Rx480 ist nun main-card. Und was die Erkennung der PhysX-Komponente angeht, hab ich hier  das Gleiche als wenn ich die Monitore nicht doppeln würde. Sprich: F4 erkennt von haus aus keine Nvidia und muss überredet werden und der JX3 kann immer noch kein Cuda/PhyX.

Mal spaßeshalber in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung Physx auf CPU gestellt und dann Fallout 4 (Flex erzwungen in der cfg) getestet.
Ergebnis: Debris fliegt mir um die Ohren. Dann die Karte unter System deaktiviert. Kein Debris mehr. Ok.

Dann fluidmark gestartet (1050 wieder aktiv), kein Physx erkannt. In der Nv-Systemsteuerung wieder auf die GPU, PhysX wird erkannt.

Verwirrend 

Kannst ja mal sagen, womit ich so testen soll, dann mach ich einen kleinen Testparcour.  Und ggf auch ein Video dazu


----------



## planet1 (3. März 2017)

Hast dir ja richtig ARbeit gemacht ...

Wird beim FluidMark die Radeon auch warm oder kriegt hier die Geforce exklusiv was zu tun?

Falls es das letztere sein sollte würde ich die NVIDIA Treiber + PhysX System Software mal komplett vom System runterschmeißen (abgesicherter Modus + DDU).


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

Die Radeon ballert auf zuweilen rauf auf 100% und dann wieder runter auf 1%, die 1050 bleibt konstant bei 48-50% beim Test... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## planet1 (3. März 2017)

Mhh die Radeon müsste immer was zu tun haben - siehe Gordons Bildanhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deaktivier mal den Mehrfachmonitorbetrieb und damit PhysX und sieh dir dann die Auslastungswerte der beiden Karten im FluidMark an.


----------



## uk_uk (3. März 2017)

PhysX ist auch im Nicht-Mehfachmonitor-Betrieb aktiv!


Screenshot (groß!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 480 bleibt dennoch nicht auf 100% oder 1%. Die springt hin und her... wie man an diesem sehr schlechten VIdeo erkennen kann.

https://1drv.ms/v/s!AgegaKc9zHgNoKwRmWUrtkhUSeia1w


----------



## planet1 (4. März 2017)

Da ist treiberseitig irgendwo der Wurm drin - im Einfachmonitor-Betrieb dürfte der Radeon kein PhysX zur Verfügung stehen.


Guten Nacht und bis morgen.


----------



## uk_uk (5. März 2017)

Naja... aber offensichtlich läuft es. Wieso sollte dann der Wurm bei mir drin sein und nicht bei Euch? 
VIelleicht liegt es auch an der Hardware, sprich der 1050?


----------



## Basti 92 (6. März 2017)

Hey zu den Slots... Ja da gitbts manchmal Probleme.
Bei mir geht Physx nur wenn im Bios die 650Ti als Hauptkarte eingestellt ist und die 290x wird dann von Windows erst als GPU angesprochen sonst läufts bei mir auch nicht.
Das Liegt bei mir aber an dem PLX Chip welcher die PCIE Anbindungen verwaltet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2017)

Hi Leute, ich klinke mich auch mal ein. 

uk_uk, Wie ist der Verwaltung deiner Monitore im Zusammenhang der Karten?

Dies solltest du testen:
RX480: Haupt-Bildschirm muss 1 sein, dann Bildschirm mit Nr. 2
1050 Ti: Bildschirm mit Nr.  3
Avermedia Capture Card: Bildschirm mit Nr. 4

Der PPU(Physikkarte) ist es egal ob VGA,DVI,HDMI oder DP, Physx sollte funktionieren.


----------



## uk_uk (6. März 2017)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> RX480: Haupt-Bildschirm muss 1 sein, dann Bildschirm mit Nr. 2




Hi Gordon. 

Der mittlere Monitor des Dreiergespanns ist a) der Main und b) natürlich an der RX480, angeschlossen via HDMI. Links und rechts sind weitere Monitore an der RX480 angeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> 1050 Ti: Bildschirm mit Nr.  3



Ist momentan Monitor 4,



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Avermedia Capture Card: Bildschirm mit Nr. 4



Die ist jetzt atm ausgebaut. Aber normalerweise hat die Avermedia keinen eigenen Monitor bzw wird keinem Monitor zugeordnet, da zwischen dem Ausgang für den Main-Monitor und besagtem Main-Monitor ein HDMI-Splitter hing.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Der PPU(Physikkarte) ist es egal ob VGA,DVI,HDMI oder DP, Physx sollte funktionieren.



Theoretisch (in meinem Fall: praktisch) funktioniert es, auch ohne dass die 480 und die 1050 einen Monitor teilen müssen. Fallout-Launcher gibt mir zwar keine Möglichkeit, Debris einzuschalten, sie sind aber - nach editierung der cfg - definitiv im Spiel. Schalte ich über die Nvidia-Systemsteuerung PhysX auf CPU, gibts keine Debris mehr. Batman kurz installiert, es gibt wehende Flaggen und Nebel. Auch Borderlands läuft, musste aber 2 physx-dlls aus dem Hauptverzeichnis des Spiels löschen. Fluidmark erkennt Physx auch problemlos und ich kann anhand von GPU-Z auch sehen, dass Last auf der 1050 liegt. Einzig dieser chinesische Benchmark verweigert sich bislang. 

Sonst habe ich bislang keine Titel ausgetestet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. März 2017)

Was der PLA-Benchmark geht nicht?


----------



## uk_uk (7. März 2017)

Doch, der PLA_Benchmark geht...

Ich mach mal ein Video zu der Thematik  Müsste morgen dann soweit sein oder so


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. März 2017)

Wenn du JX3 Benchmark meinst, da kann ich dir nur die JX3 Benchmark fix empfehlen. Ist auf erster Seite, ein Link.


----------



## uk_uk (7. März 2017)

Hab da mal ein Video zum Thema gemacht... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bc2FUXYFE0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (7. März 2017)

Schönes Video & PhysX gut dargestellt und erläutert.


----------



## uk_uk (7. März 2017)

Danke  Ein Like auf YT wäre auch nett ^^


----------



## FROSTY10101 (7. März 2017)

Aber gern, ...ist erfolgt.


----------



## planet1 (7. März 2017)

*PCGH hybridPhysX goes Youtube*



uk_uk schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein Video zum Thema gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine wirklich gute Einführung ins Thema!

Ich fürchte aber dass du bezüglich der Monitorbedingung etwas missverstanden hast .

Da Probieren über Studieren geht, will ich nicht nochmal alles wiedergeben sondern schlage einen kurzen Test vor:

Lass nur noch einen Monitor (an der Radeon) hängen und versuch dann PhysX zum Laufen zu bringen.
Ich wette dass es dir NICHT gelingen wird! ;-P


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. März 2017)

uk_uk, einiges noch zur Erklärung.
nVidia hat auch einigen Moddern, auch mich das weiteren modden Verboten, daher ging es auch nicht mehr weiter.

Dann zu DirectX12: nVidia musste die Sperre öffnen, sonst hätte Microsoft, nVidia das WHQL entzogen. 
Denn DirectX12 hat ja einige Funktionen zu Berechnung von Grafik. 
Ashes of the Singularty hat vollen DX12 support, mit Async Compute und Multi-GPU Support.
Habe es getestet, das Spiel kann mit AMD und nVidia, die Grafik berechnen. 
Leider nur das einzigste, das diese Funktion besitzt.


----------



## uk_uk (15. März 2017)

Hi 

Warum letztlich Nvidia die Sperre gelockert hat, ist interessant zu wissen, letztlich aber gilt auch meine Begründung im Video, da halt sonst die Vorgaben von DX verletzt worden wären, was letztlich auch zum Verlust von WHQL führt 

Wenn du magst, kannst du das Vid in deinen Eingangs-Post packen, falls nicht, ist auch gut.


----------



## speedfreak1000 (4. April 2017)

Hi,

leider muss ich mich auch mal mit meinem Problemchen melden. Aufgrund der geballten Kompetenz hier, kann mir vielleicht jemand den richtigen Weg weisen....
Zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe als Physx-Karte eine 780ti verbaut, welche meine 2 R9 290x bzw die CPU auch nur genau für diesen Zweck unterstützen soll.  Das ganze läuft unter Win 10. Bei FluidMark sieht man sauber wie die 780 in der GPU-Load hoch geht und die Frames hält. Schalte ich sie als physx ab, ackert die CPU und die Frames werden immer langsamer... Bei PAL sind Fähnchen, Explosionen und Funkenflug sauber, ergo schein es ja zu funktionieren.

Speile  ich aber zum Beispiel WoT, habe ich durchweg Mikroruckler bzw ein zittriges Bild... als hätte ich 3,8 im Turm...

Ferner sehe ich beim Benchmark (3dMark) keine Besserung bei PhysX... hier ackert wiederum nur die CPU... Kann das an dieser Stelle ein Programmierproblem sein?

Die interne HD-Grafik ist bei allen Einstellungen immer unverändert geblieben, spielt demnach keine Rolle.

Fallout4 werde ich nachher mal probieren.  Liegt mein Problem an irgendwelchen Einstellungen? In der NVidea-Systemsteuerung ist der Haken klar, bei der Radeon-Software könnte ich nur brechen... dort gibt es augenscheinlich nichts wichtiges einzustellen. Vermisse das CCC.

GPU-Z erkennt die Karten und setzt bei allen Physx und bei der 780 zusätzlich CUDA.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## FROSTY10101 (5. April 2017)

1.) 
Hast du mal den JX3Benchmark gestartet, ob dort PhysX auf "ON" steht?
Denn dass das Kästchen von  PhysX bei GPU-Z aktiv ist, sagt nichts darüber aus, ob bei Spielen auch PhysX tatsächlich funktioniert.

2.)
 Hast du einen DVI-Dummy an der NVidia angeschlossen?
Falls nicht, wird PhysX möglicherweise auch nicht funktionieren.
Unter Win10 benötigst du mit den neuesten AMD & NVidia-Treibern keinen Mod mehr, sondern einen DVI-Dummy.
Im Menü von NVidia muss dann noch deine GTX 780ti als PhysX-Beschleuniger aktiviert werden.

Siehe dazu auch die Bilder des LINKs  , #4354 und #4358 und #4360 !

Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*

3.)
Für Fallout4 gilt:
Hast du NVFlex bei Fallout 4, in der Datei "Fallout4Prefs.ini" aktiviert?
Sonst funktioniert PhysX unter Fallout4 nicht.

[NVFlex]
iMaxNeighbors2=64
iMaxNeighbors1=48
iMaxNeighbors0=32
iMaxParticles2=32768
iMaxParticles1=16000
iMaxParticles0=6000
fKillRadius2=4000.0000
fKillRadius1=3000.0000
fKillRadius0=2000.0000
iQuality=2
bNVFlexEnable=1
bNVFlexInstanceDebris=1
bNVFlexDrawDebris=1


----------



## speedfreak1000 (9. April 2017)

Moin, bin noch im Ausland... hatte bei jx-bench leider kein "on" zu stehen...
Warum funktioniert das aber bei FluidMark?
Habe an der gtx den 2. Monitor dran.
Woran könnte es denn dann noch liegen? Spielt die Reihenfolge der Karten eine Rolle? Oder muss man den Bildschirm spiegeln? Habe ihn nur erweitert um bei test immer gpu-z und Konsorten sofort sehen zu können...


----------



## FROSTY10101 (9. April 2017)

Ja gut, ...ein zweiter Monitor geht auch.
Man hat dann halt einen etwas höheren Stromverbrauch.

Deine AMD-GraKa muss in der Reihenfolge deine Hauptkarte sein.
Die NVidia der reine PhysX-Beschleuniger.

Die NVidia muss im Menü entsprechend explizit aktiviert sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedfreak1000 (10. April 2017)

Hi, so ein kleines Update...

Der Monitor ist nur vorübergehend dran, damit ich die Überwachung besser sehen kann - später sollen die Widerstände ran. 
Also PhysX läuft bei JX3 nur wenn ich das Programm auch auf dem Monitor der gtx starte... sobald ich den Monitor der r9 nehme, funzt PhysX laut JX3 nicht! 
Leider hat die gtx jetzt Grafikfehler, sonst würde ich mal probieren ob das Problem Weg ist, wenn man Bildschirm spiegelt.

Komischer Weise funzt PhysX wie gesagt laut FliudMark auch dem r9 Bildschirm...


----------



## FROSTY10101 (11. April 2017)

Teste es doch einfach einmal in einem Spiel, wie zum Beispiel Metro Last Light, oder Fallout4.

Bei Fallout4 mit NVFlex, sieht dies dann so aus, wenn man in die Strasse ballert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. April 2017)

*PhysX-Fans und Anhänger,* 

die nächste Zeit werde ich die 1. - 3. Post editieren und mehr auf Windows 10 gehen, da Windows 7 jetzt EOL ist.
Video kommt natürlich von uk_uk mit rein.
Für Anregung bin ich gern offen.


----------



## speedfreak1000 (17. April 2017)

Hi Leutz, 
Leider bekomme ich es nicht in den Griff bzw wird immer eigenartiger... nachdem die 780ti gegen eine 980 getauscht wurde, habe ich größere Probleme. 
Sobald die gtx eingesteckt wird, schaltet der Bildschirm ab... also die r9 macht kein Bild mehr (zumindest sagt das mein Monitor). 
Woran kann das liegen? Jedes mal die gtx auszubauen und im Rechner liegen zu lassen nervt langsam. Zeitweise hatte es mal so weit funktioniert, das ich bis zum Desktop gekommen bin. Im BIOS kann ich die graka-reihenfolge nicht festlegen... 
Mit der 780 lief das besser, bis die Grafikfehler kamen...
Zum Board, es ist ein Maximus Hero VII.
Wäre schön wenn jemand ne Idee bzw Ansatzpunkt hätte...


----------



## FROSTY10101 (18. April 2017)

@speedfreak1000

Da müsste man jetzt rum raten.
Bei den früheren Treiberversionen war bekannt, dass einige NVidia-GraKas mit bestimmten Chipsatz-Versionen, für PhysX ungeeignet waren.
Dies bei GraKas ab GTX 750 und höher.
Dazu weiß Gordon bestimmt mehr zu sagen.

Aber mit den neuesten AMD und NVidia Treibern müsste das eigentlich funktionieren.
Die Frage wäre auch, welches Betriebssystem du nutzt.
Wenn du Win10 nutzt, versuche mal ein Update des Mainboard-Chipsatzes.
Wäre jetzt das Einzige, was mir einfallen würde, was die Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. April 2017)

Speedfreak bitte poste mal komplette Systemdaten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. April 2017)

Juhu,

ich habe gestern mal Windows 10 neuinstalliert - und was soll ich sagen: Leider scheint es doch nicht ganz so leicht zu sein, das jetzt wie durch ein Wunder, NVidias PhysX einfach so mit einer Radeon zusammen funktioniert.
Ich werde aber auch aus der Installationsanleitung auf Seite 1 für Windows 10 nicht ganz schlau.
Was habe ich bisher gemacht?
Windows 10 installiert.
Windows hat automatisch Geforce- und Radeon-Treiber installiert (ich nehme an den jeweils letzten WHQL über Windows Update)
Ich habe den letzten kompatiblen GeForce-Treiber für meine GTS 250 installiert (342.01) und danach den aktuellen Radeon-Treiber.
An der Radeon hängen 2 Monitore, der Primär-Monitor über DVI hängt gleichzeit auch an der Geforce (DVI->VGA-Adapter -> VGA-Kabel).
Die NVidia-Systemsteuerung läßt sich öffnen (was ja nur dann geht, wenn ein Monitor an der NVidia-Karte ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen ist).
Als CUDA-GPU kann ich nur "alle" auswählen (beim klick darauf wird mir nur die GTS 250 angezeigt, ein Häkchen davor).
Fluidmark läßt mich PhysX nicht auswählen.
Das System ist ansonsten noch jungfräulich.
Wie geht es jetzt weiter?


----------



## FROSTY10101 (29. April 2017)

Die GTS250 hast du als PhysX-Beschleuniger aktiviert?
Siehe hier, bei #4354 (Bilder)
Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (29. April 2017)

Hatte zwar schon bis Seite 400 zurückgeblättert, aber das muß ich überlesen haben. Danke, werde den anderen Treiber mal probieren.
Mich nervt das ganze besonders in Hinblick auf Seti@Home, wo weder die Geforce per CUDA, noch die Radeon mit OpenCL bei der Berechnung helfen. Es wäre schön, wenn wenigsten eine Baustelle fertig wäre


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Mai 2017)

So, nochmal ganz von vorne:
1. Windows 10 neuinstalliert - Netzwerkkabel war nicht angeschlossen, Windows Updates (samt Treiber-Updates) konnten also nicht gemacht werden. Hatte mir voher Treiber und Tools auf einen Stick geladen.

Post 1 von Seite 1
2. Bitte Anleitung und den Starteintrag komplett durchlesen und dann bei Unklarheiten Fragen. -* ja, so einiges ist noch unklar, aber gucken wir mal....check*
3. AMD Radeon GPU (7950) als Hauptkarte (PCI-e 3.0 x16) *- check*
4. nVidia Geforce (mit PhysX Ready) (GTS250) als PhysXkarte, PCI-e 2.0 x16. *- check*
5. PhysX fähige Games (zB Mirrors Edge) *- check*
6. ein Netzteil das ausreichend ist. *- check*

Post 2 von Seite 1
1. die automatische Treiber-Installation deaktivieren: (zu finden unter System --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Hardware --> Geräteinstallationseinstellungen --> Nie Treibersoftware von Windows Updates installieren. *- check*
1.1 nVidia auf Blackliste setzten zur Installation: gpedit.msc -> Administrative Vorlagen -> System -> Geräteinstallation -> Einschränkungen bei der Geräteinstallation -> Installation von Geräten mit diesen Geräte-ID's verhindern
Dort auf Aktivieren, dann auf Anzeigen... drücken und die ID eintragen. *- check* 
2. Benutzerkontenaktivierung: (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung --> Alle Systemsteuerungselemente --> Benutzerkonten --> Einstellungen zur Benutzerkontensteuerung --> Nie Benachrichtigen *- check, aber warum eigentlich?*
3. Falls trotzdem Fehler kommen, dann das durchführen:

1) Geben Sie secpol.msc im Startmenü (oder Windows+R Taste), und drücken Sie die Eingabetaste.
2) Doppelklicken Sie auf Lokale Richtlinien doppelklicken Sie dann auf Sicherheitsoptionen.
3) Blättern Sie nach unten zu diesem Eintrag -
Benutzerkontensteuerung: Alle Administratoren im Administratorgenehmigungsmodus ausführen.
Klicken Sie doppelt auf diese Zeile.
4) Deaktiviert einstellen und drücken Sie OK.
5) Neustart.​ *- ausgelassen, Fehlermeldungen stören mich nicht und kamen auch ohne diese Schritte nicht*​4. Automatische Updates deaktivieren, weil Treiber wird darüber auch installiert. *- Funktioniert so wie bebildert nicht mehr. Hab auch keinen anderen Weg gefunden, Update komplett zu deaktivieren, allerdings wurde mir bis jetzt auch keine NVidia-Treiber angeboten (sonst hätte ich eine Aufforderung zu Neustart bekommen, oder?), Schritt 1 und 2 vom zweiten Post scheinen hier bereits zu greifen*

5. den Aktuellen nVidia 372.70 x64 herunterladen *- ausgelassen, der Treiber funktioniert nicht mehr mit der GTS 250. Hab stattdessen 314.22-v3 und (nachdem das ganze System wieder gesäubert war) 342.01 (der letzte Treiber für die GTS250) probiert*
6. ein Monitor muss auf der nVidia angeschlossen sein *- check*
7. Treiber installieren *- Moment, zurück zu Post 1*

Beim nVidia 314.22-v4.x muss aber der AMD Treiber manuell von euch selbst installiert werden. *- check*
Bitte daher auch wenn er installiert ist, Trotzdem nach Anleitung alles befolgen, da es sonst zu Problemen kommen kann. *- check*

nVidia 314.22-v4.1 (mit physx mod 0.4) Treiber herunterladen *- hab wie geschrieben zu 314.22-v3 gegriffen*
2. catalyst-windows-beta oder AMD Catalyst WHQL X64 oder AMD Catalyst WHQL legacy X64 herunterladen *- Radeon Catalyst Crimson Relive 17.4.3, sollte ja auch gehen, oder?*
3. AMD und nVidia Treiber deinstallieren (vollständig)
- jeweils immer neu starten *- check*
4. Display Driver Uninstaller AMD und nVidia Treiber Leichen löschen.
- jeweils immer neu starten *- check*
5. AMD Catalyst Treiber installieren 
- jeweils immer neu starten *- check*
6. nVidia 314.22-v4.1 Treiber starten und auf Abfrage warten : Drücken sie eine Beliebige Taste ...  *- Abfrage gibt es beim v3 nicht?*
7. Beliebige Taste drücken und warten, kann ca. 1-5 Minuten dauern *- check, ohne Taste drücken, Installation dauert einfach nur ein wenig. 
Clean nVidia
PhysX-Files - alle Kopiervorgänge erfolgreich
Treiber dauert...
...und dann geht alles viel zu schnell, das erste Kommandozeilen-Fenster schließt sich, zwei neue gehen auf, irgendwelche Batch konnten nicht ausgeführt werden, irgenwas anderes geht nicht und dann Abmeldung bzw Neustart *
8. Abfrage Zum uebernehmen neustarten: mit 1 bestätigen, mit Enter übernehmen 
- neu starten *- Abfrage kommt nicht, siehe oben*
9. installieren sie den PhysX mod 0.3 extended zu finden auf c:/PhysX extended.
- neu starten *- Verzeichnis ist leer*
10. Fertig (der AMD Catalyst kann immer upgedatet werden, Nvidia Treiber nicht.)
8. Spaß haben

PhysX läuft nicht, weder bei Mirrors Edge, noch FluidMark,
Boinc (Seti@Home) nutzt nur die CPU, weder CUDA für die GTS250, noch OpenGL für die Radeon 7950.
Ich kann lediglich bestätigen, das die NVidia-Systemsteuerung deaktiviert ist.
Ich versteh es nicht. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## FROSTY10101 (4. Mai 2017)

Offen gesagt, verstehe ich deinen ganzen Aufwand nicht.

Ich habe einfach beide GraKas auf das Mainboard gesteckt.
In meinem Fall zwei AMD-GraKa (CrossFireX) und eine NVidia.

Dann den neuesten AMD-Treiber installiert und danach den neuesten NVidia-Treiber.
FERTIG… das ist alles was man tun muss.

Ein PhysX-Mod ist nicht mehr notwendig.

Im nächsten Schritt muss nun noch ein DVI-Dummi an den Ausgang der NVidia-GraKa gesteckt werden, sowie im PhysX-Menü von NVidia, die NVidia-GraKa als PhysX-Beschleuniger aktiviert werden.

*Siehe dazu meine Bilder bei #4354 und #4358 !*

PC neu starten.

Wenn man nun den JX3-Benchmark startet, ist mit Sicherheit PhysX auf „ON“ !!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Mai 2017)

FROSTY10101 schrieb:


> Offen gesagt, verstehe ich deinen ganzen Aufwand nicht.


Versteh ich auch nicht 



> Ich habe einfach beide GraKas auf das Mainboard gesteckt.
> In meinem Fall zwei AMD-GraKa (CrossFireX) und eine NVidia.
> 
> Dann den neuesten AMD-Treiber installiert und danach den neuesten NVidia-Treiber.
> FERTIG… das ist alles was man tun muss.


Hatte ich ja auch gemacht, aber es läuft nicht bei mir.



> Ein PhysX-Mod ist nicht mehr notwendig.
> 
> Im nächsten Schritt muss nun noch ein DVI-Dummi an den Ausgang der NVidia-GraKa gesteckt werden, sowie im PhysX-Menü von NVidia, die NVidia-GraKa als PhysX-Beschleuniger aktiviert werden.
> 
> ...


Ja, ich hatte mir die Hoffnung ja auch gemacht, nachdem Du mich auch Deinen Beitrag#4354 hingewiesen hast.
Leider, wie gesagt, bei mir nicht.

Immerhin läuft bei mir inzwischen CUDA und OpenGL. Mußte das CUDA Toolkit 5.0 installieren.
Aber PhysX will nicht, weder FluidMark, noch JX3, Nurien oder Star Tales.


----------



## Scream01 (6. Mai 2017)

Kann es sein, dass Nvidia PhysX  erst in einer aktuelleren Version des NVIDIA Treibers freigegeben hat? Also für die GTS 250 bekommst du ja nur Maximal die Version 342.00 ,ich glaube dort war das noch nicht möglich. ich kann mich aber auch irren.




Es funktioniert erst ab Version 372.70 , auf der Forum Seite 426 von Gordon-1979 nachzulesen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. Mai 2017)

Okay, danke. Dann wird es wohl Zeit für ein Update, eine Kepler 2.0-Karte wie die 710 oder 730 sind ja schon für unter 50€ Euro neu zu haben und passiv gekühlt


----------



## FROSTY10101 (8. Mai 2017)

Was du noch versuchen kannst, wäre, bezüglich deiner GTS 250, doch mal den Mod zu installieren.

Es stellt sich allerdings auch die Frage, ob die GTS 250 als PhysX-Beschleuniger überhaupt noch "Sinnvoll" ist.
Aber diese Frage hast du dir ja gerade selber gestellt. 
Vielleicht wäre ein Wechsel zu einer Kepler Karte oder kleinen Pascal geradezu zwingend, bezüglich aktueller Spiele. 

Hier mal ein älteres PCGH-Video zu diesem Thema.
Da geht es zwar um eine GTX Titan + 9800 GT und nicht um AMD+NVidia, aber halt auch, welcher PhysX-Beschleuniger es überhaupt sein sollte. 

GTX Titan + 9800 GT | Was bringt ein Physx-Beschleuniger? - YouTube

So wie ich @Gordon verstanden habe, wollte er demnächst dies auf Seite1 aktualisieren, da dort immer noch Karten für PhysX in der Liste sind, die aktuelle Spiele eher ausbremsen, als sie zu unterstützen.

Wie dekadent solch ein Leistungsanspruch an den PhysX-Beschleuniger sein kann, zeigt auch folgendes PCGH-Video, ...

Radeon R9 290X + Geforce GTX Titan als Physx-Beschleuniger: Pure Dekadenz im Test - YouTube

Von daher ist der Kauf einer kleinen GTX-1050 gar nicht mal so abwegig, wenn die Hauptkarte demnächst vielleicht eine AMD-Vega sein wird.


----------



## Scream01 (8. Mai 2017)

Bedenke das du dir wenn ,eine Nvidia mit mindestens CUDA Version 3.0 besorgst. Da Nvidia Flex erst ab CUDA 3.0 Unterstützt wird.


----------



## Umschnalldod (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
aus aktuellem Anlass schnell ne Frage von mir an euch. 
Ich benutze momentan ne R9 290 Vapor-X getaktet auf 1105MHz, ich könnte nun sehr Günstig an eine GT1030 kommen, würde sich diese als Physx Beschleunigerkarte anbieten, oder ist die für derartige Aufgaben gänzlich ungeeignet?


----------



## pagani-s (19. Oktober 2017)

machen kann man das aber für physx auf hohen einstellungen reichts vielleicht nicht. hängt denke ich mal vom spiel ab.


----------



## Umschnalldod (19. Oktober 2017)

Da ich bisher nur immer AMD Grafikkarten hatte, kann man die Physx Einstellungen hoch und runter drehen, also gering, mittel, hoch ect? z.B. bei Mafia II? 
Dann würde ich mir das Ding reinhauen und mal gucken, hatte halt Angst dass nachher alles des todes ruckelt.


----------



## pagani-s (20. Oktober 2017)

für mafia 2 sollte es reichen denke ich.
ich hatte ne amd 7970ghz und als physxkarten mal ne 8800gts golden sample goes like hel mit 1gb und später ne gtx 470.
lustig was mal mit ner integrierten ati 4250 und ne gtx 260 als physxkarte. nur so weil es ging


----------



## Umschnalldod (20. Oktober 2017)

Hehe okay, 
aber man kann also sagen das die GT 1030 etwas zu schwachbrüstig ist und eine GTX 1050 eher zu gebrauchen wäre dafür?


----------



## pagani-s (20. Oktober 2017)

so ungfähr
die wahl ne recht neue karte mit wenig stromverbrauch dafür zu nehmen war schon nicht verkehrt.
ich meine das es auch wichtig ist je mehr streamprozessoren die karte hat umso mehr physxleistung bringts. 
Grafikrangliste - nach Leistung sortierte Grafikkarten-Datenbank - PC-Erfahrung.de
da kannste es vergleichen
1030 hat 384 und die 1050 hat 640


----------



## pagani-s (20. Oktober 2017)

sorry hier spinnt das netz und krüppelt so lahm vor sich hin


----------



## Umschnalldod (21. Oktober 2017)

Hmm ich bin hin und her gerissen ob ich es riskieren soll  
Muss ich ausser die Karte einzubauen, den Geforce Treiber inklusive Physx Treiber runterzuladen und eine Monitoratrappe einzustecken was anderes beachten? 
Oder sollte ich Windows komplett neu installieren?


----------



## pagani-s (21. Oktober 2017)

neu installieren ist nicht nötig


----------



## Umschnalldod (21. Oktober 2017)

Okay dann werd ich es die Tage ausprobieren, wenn es nichts taugt kann ich die Graka immer noch in einen HTPC einbauen, einen Nutzen für die werd ich schon finden


----------



## gabru (2. Dezember 2017)

Hi, bin neu hier - das Thema AMD x NVIDIA hat mich schon länger interessiert, 
Ich brauche ein Lösungsansatz;
Grakas:
2x AMD RX 550 am PCI-E 3x Slot
1x NVIDIA 560 (*ohne* TI) // PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_080110B0&REV_A1
 // am PCI-E 1x Slot an einer Riser Card
OS: Win10 x64 
Softwarestand:
Neuste AMD Treiber drauf und die NVIDIA 372.70 installiert
Anschluss:
AMD ist am TV an HDMI 1 angeschlossen / NVIDIA ist an HDMI 2 angeschlossen

meine NVIDIA Graka wird vom System und GPUZ, erkannt, leider bekomme ich iM Gerätemanager ein gelbes Warndreieck und folgende Fehlermeldung
"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)" und alle Häckchen wie CUDA, PhysX usw sind in GPUZ abgewählt.

Bitte Euch um Hilfe


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Dezember 2017)

Deinstalliere mal nvidia, mit DDU und dann neu Installieren als Administrator. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## planet1 (3. Dezember 2017)

*Ping ...*

Schön dass das Thema den Ein oder Anderen noch interessiert.

@gabru 
Viel Erfolg beim Einrichten deines hybriden PhysX Systems. Nutzt du Crossfire oder Freesync mit deinen zwei roten Karten?


Habe inzwischen meine GT 730 in Rente geschickt.
Da das Thema mGPU unter DX12 nicht so richtig durchgestartet ist, wurde der Ersatz "nur" eine GT 1030.


+ bis zu 65% (unter FluidMark) mehr PhysX Power, bei Spielen sind es leider weniger
- kein NVEnc mehr 
+ dafür volle Videoabspielbeschleunigung (HEVC HDR & VP9 HDR unter 4K versteht sich)


----------



## gabru (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*

Hi, hab bisher wenig Zeit dazu gefunden zu antworten. Viel Arbeit, kaum Zeit zum zocken u.ä.  Ich benutze Crossfire (ohne Brückungkabel wie früher), kein Freesync.
Also NVIDIA Treiber runter mit dem Treiber Uninstaller (pro wirklich pflicht?) und dann nochmal probieren? Oder beide treiber AMD / NVIDIA deinstallieren und frisch drauf schmeißen?
Gehen die neuen NVIDIA Versionen auch noch?
LG Gabru



planet1 schrieb:


> Schön dass das Thema den Ein oder Anderen noch interessiert.
> 
> @gabru
> Viel Erfolg beim Einrichten deines hybriden PhysX Systems. Nutzt du Crossfire oder Freesync mit deinen zwei roten Karten?
> ...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*



gabru schrieb:


> Hi, hab bisher wenig Zeit dazu gefunden zu antworten. Viel Arbeit, kaum Zeit zum zocken u.ä.  Ich benutze Crossfire (ohne Brückungkabel wie früher), kein Freesync.
> Also NVIDIA Treiber runter mit dem Treiber Uninstaller (pro wirklich pflicht?) und dann nochmal probieren? Oder beide treiber AMD / NVIDIA deinstallieren und frisch drauf schmeißen?
> Gehen die neuen NVIDIA Versionen auch noch?
> LG Gabru


Siehe das :





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Deinstalliere mal nvidia, mit DDU und dann neu Installieren als Administrator.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## evitca (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*

Hier ist ein Patch der Hybrid PhysX in AC Black Flag freischaltet. Die Patch Dateien und AC4BFSP.exe müssen sich im selben Ordner befinden und patch.bat ausgeführt werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_wUB_JfPL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: veraltet, neuer Patch: Mit ATI und nVidia zusammen PhysX nutzen (Anleitung) * Neu All in one driver AMD+NV incl.*


----------



## planet1 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*



evitca schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Patch der Hybrid PhysX in AC Black Flag freischaltet.



Hallo evitca, 

danke für den Tip - den Titel gabs ja vor kurzem als Weihnachtsgeschenk von Ubisoft.


Falls das Video von dir stammen sollte, ist der dortige FPS-Einbruch (~10fps) wirklich repräsentativ?



Gruß

planet1


----------



## evitca (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*



planet1 schrieb:


> Hallo evitca,
> 
> danke für den Tip - den Titel gabs ja vor kurzem als Weihnachtsgeschenk von Ubisoft.
> 
> ...



Ja, soll aber selbst auf reinen Nvidia System ziemlich schlecht laufen. 

black flag physx performance - Google-Suche


----------



## planet1 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ping ...*

Dabei sind es ja "nur" Raucheffekte - man will sich kaum ausmalen was wehende Flaggen oder Kleidungstücke gekostet hätten (runter auf 30 fps?).


----------



## RobinsonC (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo 
ich habe kürzlich auf Win10 umgestellt und die Treiber in meiner Konfiguration (r9 290x + GTX770) mit den Treibern entsprechend installiert. Läuft auch gem. Benchmarks prima mit PhysX.
Gestern habe ich mich dann gefreut bei FarCry4 als ich in der Messanzeige von MSI Afterburner sah, dass die GPU 2 (GTX770) eine kontinuierliche Auslastung von 17% aufwies.
Heute nix mehr. Ich habe nichts wesentliches verändert. Allerdings habe ich in Einstellungen - Games - die Aufzeichnung deaktiviert, weil ich das nicht benötige. Dann stellte ich fest, dass die Schriften bei WoT plötzlich Windows7 like ausgesehen haben. Also wieder rückgängig und Aufzeichnung aktiviert. Schriften wieder klasse inGame WoT. Ob das aber jetzt der Grund ist, dass die GPU-Auslastung bei FarCry4 gen Null geht, trotz dass der Benchmark klappt?
Bin da ratlos. Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

EDIT: Beim JFX Bench wird jetzt erst bei der Regenszene eine geringe Auslastung angezeigt ...


----------



## gabru (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ping ...*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Siehe das :
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Leider kein Erfolg, NVIDIA Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert, UAC ist aus, Richtlinien für meine Device ID festgelegt, GraKa eingebaut,  Via HDMI am Port 2 meines TV's dran geklemmt, NVIDIA Treiber installiert, Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager, ... Nix geht :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ping ...*



gabru schrieb:


> Leider kein Erfolg, NVIDIA Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert, UAC ist aus, Richtlinien für meine Device ID festgelegt, GraKa eingebaut,  Via HDMI am Port 2 meines TV's dran geklemmt, NVIDIA Treiber installiert, Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager, ... Nix geht :/
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was steht da bei dem Ausrufezeichen? 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gabru (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ping ...*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und was steht da bei dem Ausrufezeichen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk



Der Name der Graka. (Nvidia GeForce GTX 560)
Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)

Unter Status findet sich folgender Eintrag:
01802400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

Anbei die das Ereignisprotokoll bezogen auf Admin.- und Geräteereignisse falls es hilft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



// Nachtrag
Okay, hab jetzt mal alle Bildschirmtreiber runter, beide AMD Karten ausgebaut,
Nur die NVIDIA in den 1. 16x rein (ohne Riser Card), Nvidia Treiber installiert
NVIDIA ausgbaut, AMD in den 1. 16x , NVIDIA in den 2. 16x.
So gehts. 

Was warsch. nicht geht ist NVIDIA an PCIe 1x über Riser Card, + AMD über Slot 1 16x + AMD Slot 2 16x.

Anmerkung.; Aus einem mir unerfindlichen Grund ist durch das ganze probieren die Crossfire Funktion verschwunden. Weißt du da was, Gordon? Hab nur PCIE 2.0, die AMD's sind 3.0 -> BUS Speed zu langsam ist mir bekannt, jedoch hat es zuvor funktioniert?!

Was ebenfalls nicht geht ist AMD + NVIDIA über Minergate zu schürfen, geht nur AMD.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2018)

Deinstalliere mal beide Karten über DDU (im abgesicherten Modus), dann nicht neu starten sondern Herunterfahren auswählen.
AMD-Karte entfernen und nVidia an Ort und stelle belassen.
PC Starten und aktuellen nVidia Treiber installieren. (390.65 WHQL)
Karte testen. Wenn Keine Probleme:
AMD Karte Rein und aktuellen Treiber installieren. (17.12.1)


----------



## gabru (9. Januar 2018)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Deinstalliere mal beide Karten über DDU (im abgesicherten Modus), dann nicht neu starten sondern Herunterfahren auswählen.
> AMD-Karte entfernen und nVidia an Ort und stelle belassen.
> PC Starten und aktuellen nVidia Treiber installieren. (390.65 WHQL)
> Karte testen. Wenn Keine Probleme:
> AMD Karte Rein und aktuellen Treiber installieren. (17.12.1)



wie beschrieben, 1x AMD + 1x NVIDIA über 16x funzt.
Probiere es bei Zeiten mal aus.
Muss ich mit der Methode auch die PhysX DLL Dateien löschen bzw umbenennen? Zocke gerade Witcher 3
By the way, darf man dir ein Bierchen für deine Mühe spendieren?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2018)

gabru schrieb:


> wie beschrieben, 1x AMD + 1x NVIDIA über 16x funzt.
> Probiere es bei Zeiten mal aus.
> Muss ich mit der Methode auch die PhysX DLL Dateien löschen bzw umbenennen? Zocke gerade Witcher 3
> By the way, darf man dir ein Bierchen für deine Mühe spendieren?


Und wie sieht es mit dem System aus? Läuft es? Bier, immer gut. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scream01 (4. Februar 2018)

Läuft es auch über 1x AMD PCIe 16x  und Nvidia x1 PCIe 1x über Riser Card? 
Was für ein Mainboard hast Du eigentlich verbaut?
Es kann auch sein das der PCIe 1x geshared wird mit z.B den Onboard USB 3.0, oder Onboard Sound und
somit Probleme entstehen, deshalb könnte die Grafikkarte auch gestoppt werden.


----------



## evitca (15. März 2018)

*AW: Ping ...*



evitca schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Patch der Hybrid PhysX in AC Black Flag freischaltet. Die Patch Dateien und AC4BFSP.exe müssen sich im selben Ordner befinden und patch.bat ausgeführt werden.



Ubisoft hat das Spiel nochmal mit einem Update versorgt. Der alte Patch (v2) funktioniert deshalb nicht mehr.  Nehmt stattdessen einen von den neuen Patches v3a oder v3b.


*Nur für die Uplay Version!*


----------



## evitca (23. März 2018)

*AW: Ping ...*

Könnten diejenigen, die das Spiel auf Steam besitzen mal das hier ausprobieren und  Bescheid geben obs funzt?


----------



## evitca (12. April 2018)

Scream01 schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die sich Entscheiden eine Geforce extra nur als Physx Beschleuniger zuholen, achtet darauf das NVIDIA Flex (z.B. Killing Floor 2 und Batman Arkham Knight) mindestens CUDA Version 3.0 Vorraussetzen (Angedeutet schon in der PCGH 01/2017 Seite 34) !
> 
> 
> GeForce CUDA History: CUDA – Wikipedia
> ...



Hab mir jetzt extra eine GTX 750 besorgt, die PhysX Effekte in Arkham Knight sind sind aber immer noch nicht aktivierbar.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2018)

Neue Infos zu PhysX-Projekt,
NVIDIA PhysX Engine ist jetzt Open-Source:

NVIDIA PhysX Engine Now is Open-Source

PhysX Source on GitHub | NVIDIA Developer


----------



## Jläbbischer (3. Dezember 2018)

Das dürfte dann bedeuten, dass es sich in Zukunft noch mehr verbreiten kann, wenn jeder es ohne Lizenzzahlung nutzen kann, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Aber man braucht immer noch eine NVIDIA-Karte, wenn man es in Hardware nutzen will, statt als Softwarelösung auf der CPU.

Oder bin ich da auf der ganz falschen Leitung?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Dezember 2018)

Jläbbischer schrieb:


> Aber man braucht immer noch eine NVIDIA-Karte, wenn man es in Hardware nutzen will, statt als Softwarelösung auf der CPU.
> 
> Oder bin ich da auf der ganz falschen Leitung?


Ja, bist Du. Mit der Offenlegung des Quellcodes kann PhysX auch auf Radeon-Karten lauffähig gemacht werden


----------



## Jläbbischer (3. Dezember 2018)

Das wäre ja Top.


----------



## pagani-s (4. Dezember 2018)

nicht schlecht. weil wohl physx nicht mehr so viel in spielen auftaucht sagt nvidia nun free for all oder was?
ich fand das schon ganz coll mal die igp der a10 6800k und ner gtx 260 als physxkarte vor ein paar jahren


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Dezember 2018)

Star Citizen, Fallout 4 und Project CARS sind 3 Top Games die zeigen wie gut PhysX sein kann.

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## villeneuve (25. Januar 2020)

Zeit für eine Noob-Frage:
Was ist der Sinn des ganzen? Verpasst man grafisch etwas wenn man ein PhysX-unterstützendes Spiel auf einer Radeon spielt ohne eine Nvidia-Karte mit im System zu haben oder entlastet eine Nvidia-Karte als PhysX-Beschleuniger eingesetzt nur die CPU und führt somit zu höheren Bildraten? Falls nur letzteres der Fall ist könnte man ja denselben Effekt erreichen, indem man einfach eine stärkere CPU verbaut anstatt eine Nvidia-Karte zusätzlich ins System zu stecken.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2020)

villeneuve schrieb:


> Zeit für eine Noob-Frage:
> Was ist der Sinn des ganzen? Verpasst man grafisch etwas wenn man ein PhysX-unterstützendes Spiel auf einer Radeon spielt ohne eine Nvidia-Karte mit im System zu haben oder entlastet eine Nvidia-Karte als PhysX-Beschleuniger eingesetzt nur die CPU und führt somit zu höheren Bildraten? Falls nur letzteres der Fall ist könnte man ja denselben Effekt erreichen, indem man einfach eine stärkere CPU verbaut anstatt eine Nvidia-Karte zusätzlich ins System zu stecken.


Öhm...
Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, aber GPU-PhysX ist tot.
Das PhysX, das heute in Spielen integriert ist, ist _ausschließlich_ CPU.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Januar 2020)

Tot ist es nicht und nur CPU würde ich auch nicht sagen, aber der Mod ist nicht mehr im Support, da Windows 7 EOL ist.
Kommt demnächst ein neuer PhysX Version:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Phys...es-Jahr-Ausblick-auf-Features-Nvidia-1339765/

Aber zu vergleich, der AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X kann eine GeForce GT 1030 nicht in der PhysX-Leistung schlagen.
Der 3990X hat 64 Kerne mit 128 Threads, eine GT 1030 hat 384 Kerne.


----------



## planet1 (5. Januar 2022)

Gesundes neues Jahr allerseits,

wer mit dem Gedanken noch spielen sollte,  sich *Hybrides PhysX *zu gönnen/anzutun (je nach Sichtweise), der muss als Einstiegskarte nicht zu einer (überteuerten) Geforce GT 1030 greifen.
Eine neuere (und meistens billigere) NVIDIA T400 (im Prinzip eine Quadro RTX außer im Namen) tut es auch.



Spoiler: GPU-Z Vergleich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trotz geringerer Taktraten kann die kleine Quadro, die ältere Geforce-Schwester auf den hinteren Rang verweisen.


Spoiler: PhysX-Vergleich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: CUDA-Vergleich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Falls sich jemand fragen sollte warum zum Teufel ich diesen Umstieg der 2ten GPU überhaupt vorgenommen habe, so lautet die Antwort:


Spoiler: NVDec & NVEnc






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem die Encoder-Fähigkeit hats mir angetan - ein Feature welches bei der GT 1030 vollständig beschnitten wurde.



In diesem Sinne, möge es 2022 ordentlich Schwappen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What the f*** is PhysX?

Short demo:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ozs5EsvVGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Long vlognote:








						Omniverse Physics | NVIDIA On-Demand
					

This session introduces the simulation capabilities of Omniverse



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube bei Windows 10, benötigst du noch nicht mal den Mod Treiber?


----------



## planet1 (5. Januar 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Windows 10, benötigst du noch nicht mal den Mod Treiber?


Ganz genau, der Monitor-Trick ist auch nicht nötig.
Lediglich die PhysX Runtime muss zumindest bei den Quadro-Treibern separat installiert werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Januar 2022)

Wenn man 2 gute GPUs (AMD+nVidia) im System hat und DX12 ist vollwertig Programmiert, dann können beide gleichzeitig die Grafik berechnen.
Leider existiert bis heute nur ein Spiel, das dieses kann:  Ashes of the Singularity


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. September 2022)

Früher, zu Zeiten von AMD R9 290x, hatte ich auch noch eine passende  NVidia als PhysX-Beschleuniger im PC.
Aber wie sieht es bei den heutigen High-End-Grafikkarten, wie  Radeon RX 6950 XT, aus ?

Würde da eine  *GTX-760 2GB  VRAM mit dem Chip:  "GK104-225-A2 Kepler 1.0"  *noch ausreichen ?
Oder bremst diese die Hauptkarte aus ?

Es gab mal ein PCGH-Video, wo aufgezeigt wurde,  dass manche NVidia-GraKas ungeeignet sind, da zu langsam, oder zu wenig VRAM, und dass es mindestens eine *Kepler* sein müsste.

Ich habe die oben genannte GTX 760 mit nur 2 GB VRAM.
Würde diese noch ausreichend sein ?


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2022)

Gibt es überhaupt noch aktuelle Spiele die das nutzen?

Ich kenne mich da leider gerade gar nicht aus, aber ich denke, wenn dann können das aktuelle Karten von AMD und Nvidia gleichermaßen. Ich habe jedenfalls lange nichts mehr davon gehört, dass da jemand noch eine separate Karte nur für PhysX verbaut hat.

Keine Ahnung wie es bei ganz alten PhysX-Spielen ausschaut, aber ich denke eine separate Karte braucht man heute bzw. schon länger nicht mehr.

Edit: Ok, hab grad gesehen, wenn man den Nvidia-Treiber installiert, wird auch noch eine PhysX-Software installiert.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. September 2022)

Physx ist komplett software hat also keinen Vorteil von separaten gpu mehr 
bei nvidia gpu läuft das nur dann in hardware wenn man es explizit anspricht. Gibt spiele die das haben aber alles was neu ist nutzt wenn physx die cpu Nutzung und nicht gpu.
Für legacy spiele wie zb mafia2, legend nützlich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. September 2022)

@FROSTY10101 eine GTX 760 sollte passen, wichtig ist die Speichertechnik. DDR3 sollte man meiden.
Da die GTX 760 GDDR5 hat ist das gut.
Was Prozessorarchitektur geschrieben hat, sollt er Links haben zum Verifizieren, sonst die GPU kann PhysX immer noch Hardware-Technisch berechnen. Erzwingen geht auch, im Treiber --> PhysX --> GPU auswählen.
@FROSTY10101, der Mod ist bei Win 10/11 nicht nötig, beide Treiber lassen sich installieren.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. September 2022)

@Gordon-1979
Vielen Dank für die Auskunft.
Dann werde ich die gute alte GTX-760 für PhysX aktivieren und in den PC einbauen.

@INU.ID
@Prozessorarchitektur
Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei aktuellen Spielen aussieht.
Mir geht es dabei um Fallout4 zu der es immer noch eine sehr aktive Modder-Szene gibt.
Und PhysX macht bei Fallout4, optisch sehr viel aus.


----------



## INU.ID (26. September 2022)

FROSTY10101 schrieb:


> Und PhysX macht bei Fallout4, optisch sehr viel aus.


Ah, die Sache mit den "Umgebungs-Splittern" von Geschossen. Stimmt, da war mal was. Ich hab zwar schon ewig Nvidia im PC, und das Thema daher nicht mehr verfolgt (denn zumindest hier bringt eine separate GPU für PhysX afaik gar nichts mehr, außer vielleicht noch in speziellen Programmen?), aber ich bin echt davon ausgegangen, nach all den Jahren läuft das mittlerweile auch auf AMD-GPUs - oder wird in Spielen eben nicht mehr verwendet.

Daher danke für den "Denkanstoß". Da aktuell AMD bzgl. evtl. neuer GPU auf dem Plan steht, werd ich jetzt mal schauen ob und welche aktuelleren Spiele das noch verwenden, und wie es in der Richtungen mit Lösungen ausschaut. Denn ne extra Karte nur dafür wäre für mich keine Option, schon alleine wegen dem zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch, selbst wenn die "PhysX-Karte" nix zu tun hat (was bei mir wahrscheinlich zu 99,9% der Zeit der Fall wäre).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. September 2022)

@INU.ID PhysX läuft immer noch nur auf NV.
Da kann man eine NV, ohne Stromanschluss kaufen, bei nicht benutzen, geht diese so, wie so in den Standby.
Der Vorteil bei 2 GPUs, echte DX12 Games, können alle GPUs nutzen.
Beispiel: Ashes of the Singularity kann Multi-GPU mit Cross-Funktion.
Daher, hat dieses auch seinen Vorteil.
Leider sind 99% der Spieleentwickler zu geizig, Blöd oder ...... , warum sie das nicht intrigieren, denn viele PCs habe MultiGPU, wie Intel+iGPU+dGPU und bei AMD bald auch so.
Was für eine Spiele noch mal Performance bringen würde. 
Weiterer Vorteil bei Multimonitor, kann die NV den 2. Moni bedienen, dabei hat die AMD-GPU mehr Leistung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. September 2022)

Man hat von einer zweiten Grafikkarte, als PhysX-Beschleuniger, immer einen Gewinn.
Selbst dann, wenn die Hauptkarte eine NVidia ist.

Der Bericht ist zwar auch nicht mehr aktuell, aber am Grundprinzip dürfte sich selbst bei heutigen GraKas & Spielen, nichts geändert haben.

Hier ein Beispiel:
Eine GTX-Titan ohne zweite NVidia-GraKa, mit ihrem PhysX-Beschleuniger, kommt bei dem Spiel "Assassin Creed 4" mit hoher PhysX-Einstellung auf max. 33,1 FPS.
Mit einer GT-640 als PhysX-Beschleuniger, auf 43,2 FPS !

Man hat also nicht nur etwas von dem aktivierten PhysX im Spiel etwas, sondern auch die Leistung der Hauptkarte wird gesteigert, da diese PhysX nicht mehr mit berechnen muss und durch die zweite Karte entlastet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:








						GPU-Physx How-to mit Benchmarks: Was brauche ich, was bringt eine Extra-Grafikkarte als Physikprozessor?
					

Nvidias Physx-Bibliothek kommt in unzähligen Spielen zum Einsatz, doch nur wenige ziehen Nutzen aus der Möglichkeit, die Effekte mithilfe einer Geforce-GPU zu beschleunigen. PC Games Hardware prüft anhand von Assassin's Creed 4, dem neuesten GPU-Physx-Titel, welche Grafikkarten sich als...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Spiele, wie Metro2033 /Last Light, etc., Witcher3, und Assassin Creed, nutzen ebenfalls PhysX.
Wie es bei ganz neuen Spielen aussieht, ist mir überwiegend unbekannt, aber werde ich in Zukunft mal drauf achten.

Das neue Horror-Shooter-Game "SCORN" soll angeblich PhysX unterstützen.
Jedenfalls soll es da ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis geben: /Engine/Binaries/ThirdParty/PhysX
Ich liebe die Alien-Filme, und auch das Game "SCORN" nutzt "H.R.Gigers" Einfallsreichtum.









						Scorn | Das spielerische Erbe von HR Giger - Welcome To Last Week
					

Die serbischen Entwickler von Ebb Software bringen mit Scorn fleischigen Ekelhorror auf die nächste Konsolengeneration.




					welcometolastweek.de
				












						Scorn (PC) - Release, News, Systemanforderungen
					

Hier findest du alle Infos zum Ego-Shooterspiel Scorn von Ebb Software für PC, Xbox Series X/S: Release, Gameplay und alles, was ihr wissen müsst.




					www.gamestar.de
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pvgsSlopiEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und wenn es so ist, wie @Gordon-1979 schreibt, dass die PhysX-Karte bei Inaktivität in den Standby geht, kann man sie, bezüglich Stromverbrauch, auch im PC belassen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. September 2022)

Letzte PhysX Update ist 2021.10.15 ,laut NV.
So weis ich weis, ist PhysX 5 Engine auf dem weg, Release, muss man abwarten.








						NVIDIA PhysX 4.5 and 5.0 SDK
					

Latest features and libraries.




					developer.nvidia.com
				



Aktuelle Games sind Metor Exodus, Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord , Assassin's Creed Origins.
Viele Entwickler bleiben PhysX treu, da es sehr viel kann und dann nicht zu lasten der CPU.


----------



## pagani-s (25. Oktober 2022)

hier gehts weiter mit dem coolen treiber für amd grafik mit physx durch ne kleine nvidiakarte?
coole sache vorallem da die 6800xt oder 6900er relativ günstig sind und leicht schneller als meine 1080ti


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Oktober 2022)

@pagani-s​Den Treiber muss ich nicht mehr Modden, da AMD und nVidia Treiber dank DX12, zusammen laufen.
Daher gibt es keine großen Einschränkung mehr.
Alles was die Treiber unterstützen, kann man verbauen.


----------



## ICEMAN_FX (3. Januar 2023)

Macht es überhaupt noch Sinn sowas auf GPU auszuführen in einer Zeit wo CPU´s immer mehr Kerne  und auch die Leistung inklusive HT/SMT haben?

Die Entwickler bekommen es immer noch nicht richtig gebacken CPU´s mit mehr als 4 Kerne richtig aufzulasten.
Wir laufen immer noch in einen CPU Limit weil die Spiele nicht richtig gut auf Multicores optimiert werden, wir rüsten auf weil wir unsere Performance aus der Single Core Leistung holen.
Es mach einfach mehr sinn das PhysX auf CPU laufen zu lassen z.b über SS4 oder AVX Beschleunigung. 
Gerade bei den 8-16 Core CPU`s ist noch viel  Luft nach oben, geschweige denn die Intel Efficiency Cores die man locker damit bearbeiten kann mit HT Beschleunigung.
Die Grafikkarte sollte sich komplett auf dem Bild konzentrieren  inklusive Raytracing.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Januar 2023)

Das wird auch nie funktionieren da directx immer auf einen kern die gpu ausführen kann das ist kernel bedingt.
Andere api bauen auch darauf auf.
man kann lediglich sachen parallel laufen lassen was die cpu mit mehr Kernen den einen Kern die Arbeit erleichtert und da gilt je weniger ein kern mit was anderem beschäftigt ist als drawcalls zu bearbeiten desto mehr profitiert man vom Takt und wird schneller.
Die Spiel engines sind also primär dafür verantowrtlich das mehr cpu kerne die Leistung erhöht am Grund ändert das nix ein kern muss sehr hoch Takten.
und nur dann gewinnt man mehr Leistung bzw gpu load.
nvidia setzt dafür ne workerthread ein der spiele in einen wrapper auf dx10 basis setzt  quasi wird dx9 emuliert bzw noch ältere api.
amd verzichtet darauf und rechnet nativ in dx9 und co darum haben amd gpu öfter bei alten games ein höheres cpu limit als nvidia dafür ist nvidia bei neuen games ein höheres cpu limit weil eben diese mehr drawcalls fordert.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Januar 2023)

ICEMAN_FX schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt noch Sinn sowas auf GPU auszuführen in einer Zeit wo CPU´s immer mehr Kerne  und auch die Leistung inklusive HT/SMT haben?
> 
> Die Entwickler bekommen es immer noch nicht richtig gebacken CPU´s mit mehr als 4 Kerne richtig aufzulasten.
> Wir laufen immer noch in einen CPU Limit weil die Spiele nicht richtig gut auf Multicores optimiert werden, wir rüsten auf weil wir unsere Performance aus der Single Core Leistung holen.
> ...


Also, wie ich schon sehr oft geschrieben habe.
z.B. meine 1080ti hat 3584 Kerne, was willst du da mit 4 oder 8 Kerne.
Selbst eine GT 640 mit 384 Kernen, ist bei PhysX total überfordert.
Da wäre ein AMD oder Intel 64 Kerner, an der Kotz-Grenze und eine Ruckelorgie ( 1-5 FPS ) wäre das Spiel.
Und Raytracing ist für mich FAIL. (aber das ist ein anderes Thema)


----------



## ICEMAN_FX (5. Januar 2023)

Wieviele aktuelle AA/A Spiele machen bisher von PhysX Gebrauch?
Das letzte Game wo ich mich daran erinnern kann war Batman.
Das die Beschleunigung über die Grafikkarte mit ihren dazugehörigen PhysX Bibliothek auf GPU’s optimiert und nicht auf CPU steht außer Frage was wohl besser beschleunigt.
Aber wie sieht es aus wenn es ein offener Standart wäre wo die API/SDK teilweise auf CPU optimiert ist? Die PS4 hat mit ihre Grotten CPU/GPU komplizierte Partikel/Physikberechnung durchgeführt über die CPU.
Siehe God of War 1+2, Infamous & Co und das ist schon mehr als nur paar bling bling Effekte.
Zwar nicht die erste Güteklasse wie einst Crysis das für mich immer noch Referenz ist, aber es ist möglich und es ist recht aufwändig und komplex gemacht.
Wir reden hier von einer CPU die richtig Ultra Ultra langsam ist selbst im Jahr 2012/13 wo es erschienen ist!
Du brauchst kein PhysX mit extra GPU für sowas, es hat schon sein Grund das niemand mehr diese Bibliothek aktiv nutzt, du brauchst nur gescheite Entwickler und eine saubere API & SDK die sehr nah auf der Hardware läuft und performant genug ist und da spielt Sony in Champions League.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Januar 2023)

@ICEMAN_FX
PS ist kein Windows und God of War hat kein PhysX.
Das sind die großen Punkte, die den Vergleich sinnlos machen.
Alleine das PS, Linux benutzt , macht es noch fragwürdiger.
Es gibt x-Physik Engine, die auch das gleiche/ähnliche können, wie PhysX.
PhysX ist nicht open Source, da trägt nV schon dazu bei.


----------



## ICEMAN_FX (5. Januar 2023)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @ICEMAN_FX
> PS ist kein Windows und God of War hat kein PhysX.
> Das sind die großen Punkte, die den Vergleich sinnlos machen.
> Alleine das PS, Linux benutzt , macht es noch fragwürdiger.
> ...


Das ist mir schon bewusst, mir ging es nur darum das PhysX einfach überholt ist, und die Entwickler eigene Physik Berechnungen durch ihre eigene Bibliothek ausführen oder einen offenen Standard benutzen.
Ich hab selber eine PS5 und ein PC mit nVidia RTX 4090 von Gainward trotzdem hoffe ich das PhysX stirbt!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Januar 2023)

Nein PhysX stirbt nicht. 
PhysX wird immer weiter verbessert.


----------

